#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-20
<raphink> Riddell: http://klik.atekon.de/wiki/index.php/Dapper
<raphink> Riddell: thsi is the result of a meeting on #klik
<raphink> Riddell: I invited the guys to come on thursday 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<robotgeek> Riddell: ping
<robotgeek> can anyone tell me what packages to install instead of gstreamer (xine multiverse packages, but which ones)
<Hobbsee> amarok-xine i think it is
<Hobbsee> not sure of anything else
<robotgeek> okay, i'll defer writing that part till later
<paulproteus> Riddell: Bug with your Amarok 1.4 packages - they don't list libakode-dev as a build-dependency.
<theball> anyone open for a few questions?
* Hobbsee reminds herself of the dev meeting in a day and a half
<Hobbsee> theball: try asking the questions, then wait to see if you get a reply - not sure if anyone's here
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<theball> i noticed it was quiet
<theball> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's often quiet - seems that people sleep
<theball> i wonder if anyone has had luck getting gl support in dapper, if so how?
* Hobbsee sighs at the bug in mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail
<Hobbsee> think i'll go fix that...
<Hobbsee>  hey how should i go fix a bug in mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail?  https://launchpad.net/products/enigmail shows it's not filed in malone - do i just submit a debdiff there, and file a bug, or what?
<Mez> morning Sarah
* Hobbsee jumps out of her skin
<Hobbsee> no one calls me Sarah online lol!
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: we all no your name now
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> feels weird though :P
<robotgeek> s/no/know
<Mez> lol
<Hobbsee> morning Mez 
<Mez> morning :D
<Hobbsee> :D
<crimsun> I was under the impression that most of us knew some time ago...
* robotgeek knew :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, probably
* robotgeek thinks Hobbsee has bad memory, lol
<Hobbsee> hehe - well i *have* had a rather eventful day today...
<paulproteus> /whosi Hobbsee
<paulproteus> Uh, oops.  Tee-hee.
<Hobbsee> what about it lol?
<Mez> It doesnt list her name :D
<Hobbsee> :D it's been changed not to!
<Hobbsee> at least this builds quickly...
* Mez crosses fingers he'scaught the last B-D for iFolder
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> crud
<Mez> it'd be very nice to see it in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> darn, cant get the lastest version of enigmail anyway - site's down!
<Mez> lol
<Hobbsee> stupid thing - i want to use the package again!
<Hobbsee> heh, and now the entire site died.
<Hobbsee> stupid site :P
* Hobbsee gives up and lets someone else fix it
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: where do i report KDE 3.5.1 bugs?
<Hobbsee> malone, assign it to kdebugs or something
<robotgeek> my feeds add to akregator stopped working
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: assign it to kubuntu team
* ubijtsa2 is a little concerned about what dist-upgrade to dapper is attempting to remove from the system
<Hobbsee> i think everything gets picked up from there
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: uh oh, what's it trying to remove?  and did you have kubuntu-desktop metapackage installed before upgrading?
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: let me do a pastebin
<Hobbsee> yep
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8694
<ubijtsa2> that's only the bit's it'll remove though.
<ubijtsa2> I can add all the rest if you like
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: no, tha'ts fine - that stuff all looks ok - it's either unneeded or replaced with something else
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: heh, it was not a bug after all. 
<ubijtsa2> so once done, I can re-install amarok and it'll just work yeah?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: what was it?
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: amarok was changed to using the xine engine by default, instead of amarok
<ubijtsa2> ah
<Hobbsee> ahem, not amarok, gstreamer
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: silly you
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, silly me
<Hobbsee> must have gone crazy again
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: in Konqueror, when feeds are detected, it has a nice thing at the bottom. which you can click and add feeds to akregator. that clickable area is not very small
<ubijtsa2> so if I install the xine engine, amarok would be upgraded instead of removed.. right?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I have that effect to people...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: you'll probably find it being installed by default, with upgrading amarok
<robotgeek> Tm_T: where's your patch for the Kubuntu Desktop Guide :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ah ok
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: see it?
<Tm_T> robotgeek: can't do it too soon, sorry
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: okidoki.. keep fingers/toes crossed... :)
<robotgeek> Tm_T: heh, okay
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tm_T> robotgeek: have to do my best to get school going on, fucking mental problems
<ubijtsa2> right, download running..
<Tm_T> also, we are still missing leader in ubuntu-artwork
<Tm_T> I have no idea what I should do in that front
<robotgeek> <sigh>
* hunger just used adept (or better: its updater) for the first time.
<hunger> It is a nice little app.
* hunger does not understand adept itself though.
<mornfall> hunger: what's up with it? :)
<hunger> mornfall: I do not understand how to install stuff with it.
<ubijtsa2> I find adept has usability problems. compared to Synaptic, Adept is hard work
<hunger> I got a list of packages, filtered on a tag (whatever that is).
<hunger> Then I clicked on that > in front of an deb.
<mornfall> aaaaaaaaaaaa
* mornfall recalls that text on toolbar buttons is *still* not default
<hunger> THen I clicked on the button showing up there (not the details one, the one that randomly keeps changing descriptions).
<mornfall> you randomly change descriptions *bah*
<hunger> Then I went to the toolbar, doing "Apply Changes".
<mornfall> so
<hunger> Which imediently got me an error.
<mornfall> interesting :-)
<hunger> And a red "x" icon in front of the tag I selected earlier.
<mornfall> that icon needs changing
<mornfall> it's just to remove the tag
<hunger> mornfall: Oh, right, it is there from right when I dropped the tag there.
<hunger> mornfall: no icon necessary: You can just drag the tag back...
<mornfall> hunger: sure, but is that intuitive enough? :)
<hunger> mornfall: I only noticed it after I got an error, so I assumed that is OK.
<mornfall> (i am quite proud of the drag tags back to remove them thing -- shame i did not invent it)
<hunger> mornfall: Dragging something back you had to drag in to set seems more intuitive then clicking on something.
<hunger> mornfall: You might consider adding a right context menu "I want this/I do not want this" to the tags:-)
<hunger> By the way: How does the update notification thing work?
<hunger> Does it apt-get update at regular intervals?
<mornfall> a cronjob does that, at least it should
<mornfall> it just checks the cache status
<hunger> mornfall: How often?
<mornfall> the cronjob? daily
<hunger> mornfall: I have to change that to at least hourly for dapper;-)
<mornfall> most mirrors only update daily anyway?
<hunger> mornfall: The mirrors yes, the archive does definitly update more often.
<mornfall> *shrug* i don't see the need to make it configurable anyway :-)
<mornfall> you will want to twiddle with crontab or something in that case
<hunger> mornfall: You can't get it below 1d anyway.
<mornfall> oh you can, if you want :-)
<hunger> mornfall: the apt-script does not do that.
<mornfall> it's just a script... scripts can be changed
<hunger> mornfall: Oh, sure you can, but not with the standard script.
<hunger> mornfall: If I start changing stuff because of such tiny annoyances, then I can start my own distribution:-)
<mornfall> hmm, time to write commit logs :|
* hunger loves the adept update notifier.
<mornfall> good, good :-)
<hunger> Maybe I'll love adept as well, once I figure out how to use it;-)
<mornfall> hunger: what error does it give when you try to apply changes?
<mornfall> (that's actually not normal, hasn't happened here for ages)
<hunger> mornfall: Something about a failed download.
<mornfall> hunger: hmm, and adept updater works?
<hunger> mornfall: It did not do anything before giving the error (no text in the area that lists the downloads).
<hunger> mornfall: Yes, like a charm
<hunger> mornfall: adept did download something later (not what I wanted installed, but it did download something).
<mornfall> hunger: could you run it from konsole and paste the output it gives somewhere? (rafb.net/paste eg)
<hunger> mornfall: I can try, but it does download now.
<hunger> mornfall: Maybe I had a broken package or something in my selection.
* hunger finds the window switching so often when selecting something in the menu bar very confusing.
<hunger> How about opening new windows or tabs instead? That way it would be easier to get back to the original view.
<hunger> Why is "Manage Repositories" in two different menus?
<hunger> Where are the inactive filters?
<mornfall> right click the filter area
<mornfall> but there aren't many available that are not on by default :)
<mornfall> manage repositories, well, i haven't made up my mind about that yet
<mornfall> adding tabs would horribly confuse the interface
<mornfall> so would opening new windows
<mornfall> you won't ever do more than one of those things at once anyway
<mornfall> (you can't, even if it was in a separate tab or window)
<hunger> mornfall: Isen't it better to confuse the interface then to confuse the user;-)
<mornfall> why would user be confused :-)
<hunger> mornfall: Yes, but the way you do it you introduce modes which is bad.
<mornfall> no
<mornfall> modes are good
<mornfall> modeless apps suck
<hunger> mornfall: VI is good UI wise?
<mornfall> it's definitely better than most editors, yes :-)
<mornfall> from usability POV
<mornfall> (not from learnability, but that's a different thing)
* hunger recommends "The humane interface" from raskin.
<mornfall> modes make it possible to do an interface for the task good
<mornfall> i have no idea who raskin is
* hunger fully disagrees.
<mornfall> it does not change anything about the fact modes are good :)
<hunger> mornfall: One of the guys behind the original mac gui. Wrote a book, too.
<mornfall> well, you don't want your filemanager and webbrowser to be a nonmodal mess
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> (one example for all)
<mornfall> i don't see how opening half dozen windows instead of using one will give you anything but clutter
<hunger> mornfall: I consider myself a advanced user, I know apt pretty well, using it on the commandline each day. I should not have problems with a package management gui. Yet adept confuses me.
<mornfall> (each for one mode)
<hunger> mornfall: It gives you a well understood way back.
<hunger> mornfall: Took me a while to get back to where I started from "Show Last Downloads".
<hunger> mornfall: My mom would have just close the app and reopened it to get back.
<mornfall> hunger: your mom is very far from target audience
<hunger> mornfall: What is your target audience?
<mornfall> hunger: for adept manager? non-newbies
<mornfall> hunger: your mom does not give a damn about package dependencies or file lists, hmm?
<hunger> mornfall: non-newbies == people having used linux for a couple of years?
<mornfall> hunger: or the fact that updates need to be fetched explicitly
<hunger> That's my mom;-)
<mornfall> no, users that have some understanding of the packaging system
<hunger> mornfall: Updates are fetched automatically each day. That is enough.
<mornfall> not on dialup
<mornfall> etc
<mornfall> adept manager is *not* a dumb-down interface
<mornfall> there's updater that should guide you fairly well through updates
<hunger> mornfall: Neither is synaptic.
<mornfall> and there'll be adept installer as soon as Riddell or mvo or someone makes the data package
<hunger> mornfall: Still she knows how to use that to install stuff.
<mornfall> hunger: without any training?
<hunger> mornfall: I showed her once or twice.
<mornfall> what stuff, also?
<mornfall> how does she find what she needs in synaptic?
<hunger> mornfall: Simple things... she types in "chess" and basically installs everything that shows up:-)
<mornfall> not too different
<mornfall> enter text to Search:
<mornfall> right click packages -> install (or click their names to unroll and click install)
<mornfall> hit apply changes
<mornfall> quit
<mornfall> i'd say that's fairly easy to install
<mornfall> why would she go and look at "last download"?
<mornfall> it's there for people that need to instpect download errors
<mornfall> inspect*
<mornfall> does your mom do that?
<hunger> mornfall: Because she is nosy and likes to poke into dark corners to see what is there.
<mornfall> i don't think the tenet of user interface is to be random-click resistant
<mornfall> if she gets stuck, she can always restart the app
<mornfall> as you said
<hunger> mornfall: No. But it should offer an easy way back.
<mornfall> right, close, start
<mornfall> that's easy :)
<hunger> mornfall: Yes, you just loose your selection that way.
<mornfall> i'd say it's mostly hypotethical problem
<hunger> Why is the opposit of "Install Package" "keep Package"?
<mornfall> because that's the way apt currently works
<mornfall> i will redo it at some point
<hunger> I do not want it installed... so why should I want to keep it?
<mornfall> you keep it in current state
<mornfall> you know what? you should send patches :-)
<mornfall> hunger: also, most of the components are in libept, you can fairly easily make a modeless interface
<hunger> mornfall: No time. I'm just spending my breakfast break trying to figure out what that strange new icon in my tasktray is:-)
<mornfall> you have long breakfast breaks :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> and i have little time
<mornfall> need to go to work *today*
<hunger> mornfall: Actually I should have been back to work for a while, but got stuck talking to you:-)
<hunger> mornfall: Well, thanks for explaining things to me. See you around later.
<allee> codeine: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1791
<Tonio_> hello everyone
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> you do the default settings, dont you?
<Hobbsee> or otherwise my brain is totally crazy, and has swapped people
<Tonio_> I'm doing on it, which doesn't mean everything will be kept :)
<Hobbsee> because there was some stuff that i'd intended to tell you, an dhave now totally forgotten
<Tonio_> that is to be discussed on the kubuntu meeting 02/16
<Hobbsee> of course ;)
<Tonio_> if you have any ideal, plz tell me :)
<Hobbsee> yeah i'll try
<Tonio_> the meeting is tomorow, so I'll write a little documentation including the diverse modifications to be discussed
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Tonio_> if you have new ones, possibly asking during he meeting is the best thing to do
<Tonio_> then I'll have a few days to add all voted modifications, and get the package uploaded
<Riddell> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah yes *tries to organise brain*
<Hobbsee> there's a bug in avahi-daemon - it's fixed in dapper, were they going to backport that fix into breezy?
<Hobbsee> there's a debdiff that ljl wrote for breezy to fix it, if you like
<Hobbsee> there are lots of duplicate bug reports for it, so it might just be worht fixing
<Riddell> where is the debdiff?
<Riddell> robotgeek_zzz: pong
<Riddell> robotgeek_zzz: libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/30669
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! I want to locally mirror the kde 3.51 package for breezy and noticed that each Packages file contains entries for all three architectures.
<cmvo> Riddell: Is this by design or a side effect of apt-ftparchive?
<Riddell> cmvo: most likely its down to some incorrect usage of mine for apt-ftparchive 
<Riddell> cmvo: you can see how I make the file with the ARCHIVE script
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I don't see a debdiff there
<Hobbsee> so i'm lost?  *goes to look*
<Hobbsee> indeed i am - try https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/31458
<cmvo> Riddell: Ok, I'll adapt my scripts.
<Riddell> cmvo: if you know how to fix it that would be great :)
<cmvo> Riddell: The archive or my scripts? ;-)
<Riddell> the archive
<cmvo> Riddell: I haven't used apt-ftparchive in a while, but I'll take a look at the config.
<Riddell> cmvo: what do you use?
<cmvo> Riddell: I mirror the Packages file too.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh, can we replace kate with kwrite as the default kde text editor?  people keep saying that kate crashes
<Riddell> I've never had kate crash
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sever also
<Hobbsee> lucky, Riddell :P
<Tonio_> and to what I know, write is kate, but with simplified menus
<Tonio_> Riddell: am I wrong on that point ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sever?
<Tonio_> s/sever/never :)
<Riddell> and kwrite being just kate with a different layout will crash just as often
<Hobbsee> hmm...weird
<Riddell> on the other hand the profiles stuff in kate in kde 3.5 is just weird
<Tonio_> there is something that drives me nuts recently with kate. the sessions management
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that i tested it with 3.5.1, but i thought i saw some errors for it
<Riddell> Tonio_: exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may include little modifications in kubuntu-default-settings on that point, cause really I can't stand that sessions management default settings... should be discussed on kubuntu meeting of course ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, Anders did some blogging about it a while ago
<Tonio_> okay, that'll go in KDS so ;)
* Hobbsee is hesitant to say anything else on kate without further testing, but usually using kate with root gives problems, and after rebooting a machine, if it was in the previous session
<sealne> are there any reasons atm for kded in dapper to keep crashing every second?
<Riddell> sealne: nope
<mornfall> sealne: yes
<mornfall> sealne: it's broken :)
<Riddell> sealne: get a backtrace?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, and kdesu kwrite seems to open faster than kdesu kate :D
<sealne> its very hard to do anything with crash handler appearing every second :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> yeah, i had that problem a couple of times too - it does get in the way!
<sealne> www2.duffus.org/tmp/kdedcrash.txt
<sealne> just when i'd found a graphics card that dapper would talk to :-/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the fact that you are in previous session is the crappy default settingwe're talking about
<Hobbsee> ah, i see - so i'm not a moron after all?
<Tonio_> when you use kdesu, it doesn't use your account profile like sudo does
<Riddell> sealne: that'll be avahi
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's the reason I want to change that in the KDS package
<Hobbsee> ah ok :)
<Tonio_> that'll apply even to the root account
<Hobbsee> yes, which is why the fonts are all screwed up?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are you with dapper ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ho the font size with kdesu ?
<Hobbsee> well, the kdesu fonts are different than the normal fonts
<Tonio_> yes that's normally crappy, and is to be fixed with KDS package too
<mornfall> XDS = ?
<mornfall> KDS*
<Hobbsee> um...i didnt like the font, so i switched - what's the default size?
<Tonio_> that's all I'm working on actually, make the default profile nice, cause that'll apply to the root account also
<Hobbsee> i'm using sans serif 14 and it all looks fine
<Tonio_> kubuntu-default-settings =KDS
<Riddell> sealne: as a quick fix rm /usr/share/services/kded/dnssdwatcher.desktop  should work
<jpatrick> 14? that's huge
<Tonio_> easy to write
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: don't know what will be the default size.... dpi will certainly be fixed to 100 some way, and the default size will be 8 or 9 probably...
* jpatrick has it set to 9
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you need to check 9 with dpi set to 100 to be sure ;)
<Tonio_> 9 can look like 8 depending your DPI
<jpatrick> ok
<sealne> Riddell: still crashing after removing that and loggining in again
<Tonio_> on many computers, 9 is like 8 or 8 like 9.... that's problem with xorg + fontconfig, and also the reason we think about fixing that to 100
<Hobbsee> size 9?  sheesh!
<Hobbsee> it's barely readable on my screen!
<jpatrick> right...
<Tonio_> dpi + font to 8 is about the same size that on Windows or OSX by default.... it is a size people are used to use, and that may not hurt them if they think about migrating to kubuntu...
<Hobbsee> 12 looks ok though
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<jpatrick> sealne: need someone to look at dcfldd?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: try fixing the DPI to 100, then use 9 and 8 and you'll see :)
<Hobbsee> it may just be my screen and dpi - this is a laptop run at 1024x768
<sealne> jpatrick: yes please
<Hobbsee> how do i fix my dpi to 100?
<Tonio_> it is not possible to judge the font size if DPI is not fixed, cause the renderring will different from a computer to another
* Hobbsee hasnt seen that option
<allee> Hobbsee: Please set DisplaySize x-in-mm y-in-mm in xorg.conf's Monitor section
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in kdmrc, on serverargslocal, add "-dpi 100" at the end of the command
<allee> Tonio_: Noooo :)
<Tonio_> that's the easier way to just test
<Hobbsee> lol!
<Tonio_> allee: to TEST ;)
* Hobbsee only wants to test, not to kill off her nice display size..
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so don't listen to my mentor ;) listen to me
<jpatrick> sealne: that is one funky debian/watch :/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<allee> Hobbsee: if you use  DisplaySize it will preserve your (future) nice setup independendly
<sealne> jpatrick: i hate debian/watch enough already
<Hobbsee> allee: that does mean i need a tape measure, which i dont have lol
<Tonio_> allee: note that I agree with you concerning the global setting to set the dpi directly within xorg.conf
<allee> Hobbsee: poor guy
<jpatrick> sealne: put "http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/dcfldd/dcfldd-(.*)\.tar\.gz" instead
<Tonio_> allee: got informations on the way gnome sets the fonts ?
* Hobbsee looks around for the male hobbsee...
* Hobbsee finds no one
<Tonio_> I just learned that they were not using fontconfig, which kde does
<sealne> jpatrick: i have had every possible combination in debian/watch
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's in gnome-settings-daemon, and it just sets Xft not the whole X display
* allee send an excuse to hobbsee
<allee> lunch time. bbl
<sealne> jpatrick: i was told not to use a mirror
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: can that be reproduced on kubuntu ?
<jpatrick> just saw that
<Hobbsee> i need to restart x, i take it?
<Lathiat> mm amarok is much more stable now, its been playing a stream for 24 hours and hasnt crashed :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103507  not all gnomes like using a hardcoded dpi
<Tonio_> hi JRe :)
<jpatrick> sealne: better just prdownloads.sourceforge.net
<JRe> hi Tonio_ 
<Riddell> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104341  better
<sealne> jpatrick: except that returns an html page
<Riddell> I think for sourceforge you have to use a mirror
<Riddell> although don't they hae a definitive mirror?
<jpatrick> "http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dcfldd/dcfldd-(.*).tar.gz"
<sealne> jpatrick: i've tried that and that was rejected
<Tonio_> Riddell: reading... but I don't agree on the "linux users like the dpi autodetection of X"..... I saw so many problems concerning linux and the fonts, when Windows rarely have some
<jpatrick> damn watch file
<mornfall> Tonio_: touche
<jpatrick> wb Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> man this is *warped*!
<sealne> debian/watch is about the only changes in all my revisions apart from the new upstream
<Hobbsee> ty jpatrick 
<Tonio_> I mean, the way X does sounds better technologically, but the result is important, and to me, the result is "users complaning"
<Hobbsee> argh...definetly warped...
<Tonio_> and from my experience, fixing the DPI is becoming my normal way to configure a linux desktop.... so many aplications have graphical bugs in menus etc when the DPI isn't set
<jpatrick> hello apokryphos 
<Tonio_> mornfall: you had problems with fonts on adept is I remember correctly no ?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: hey, how's it going
<jpatrick> apokryphos: fine :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: only users complaining kdesu does not keep user fonts
<mornfall> i tell them to send patches lately
<Tonio_> mornfall: that's normal, cause kdesu doesn't use the user settings, what sudo does....
<mornfall> Tonio_: *i* know
<apokryphos> would be nice if it did; bridge the gap a little more between user/root
<Tonio_> mornfall: *I* know *you* know :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: so go tell those complainers
<mornfall> :-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: well, if we fix the dpi on kubuntu dapper, and set a good default value to the font size, there might not be lots of complains
<Tonio_> cause a very few users will change the default fonts values
<mornfall> there aren't lots
<mornfall> they are annoying
<Tonio_> actually, on most computers, fonts are horribly big, ad on the others, ridiculously small
<Tonio_> and on a small range, look normal :)
<Tonio_> that's my experience
<Tonio_> mornfall: there is an horrible hack I tested that works nice with kdesu
<mornfall> i just use -dpi 96
<Tonio_> linking .kde in /root to the one on your profile, but that o course cannot be set as default ^^
<mornfall> because otherwise the fonts are rather unpredictable
<Tonio_> mornfall: exactly, I personally fix dpi to 100, with is quite the same
<mornfall> Tonio_: what about exporting KDEHOME in kdesu?
<mornfall> Tonio_: you still get the problem with root owned files in your $HOME :-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: is root is creating files, yes ;)
<Tonio_> well, sounds like a good idea, need toask Riddell if that might or might not cause issues ;)
<Riddell> hmm?
<Hobbsee_> man *that* didnt work!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee_: ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: it will
<mornfall> Tonio_: it will cause lots of evil issues
<mornfall> Tonio_: like dcop going all wonky
<Tonio_> sounds logik indeed....
<Hobbsee_> Tonio_: well, before my wireless connection decided to live in the land of dead, all the normal fonts were fine at around a 9, maybe 10 is better, but the fonts inside konv were huge - they looked more like a comparable 15 or 16
<mornfall> Tonio_: you'd need to teach kde to write files as $KDEHOME owner if it's root or some other similar hack :-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: hehe
<Tonio_> msvista will use the same concept than sudo is using, I'm curious to know how will MS deal with that owner file issue.....
<sealne> sudo can be annoying creating dot files owned by root in the users home
<Tonio_> sealne: .aptitude for example ? ;)
<sealne> never had that problem as i don't like aptitude :)
<Tonio_> sealne: ah okay... I love aptitude when I have to install temporary stuff, cause uninstallations are way cleaner
<mornfall> Tonio_: by filesystem API in windows knowing both user IDs? :-)
<mornfall> there's little use of aptitude as a non-root
<mornfall> so i don't mind having root-owned .aptitude in $HOME :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: agree
<sealne> i'm happy enough with apt-get :)
<mornfall> but with .ICEauthority or .kde/...*rc, it's sort of different :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do dapper people get the amarok 1.4 beta1 packages?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: with the archive mentioned on kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hobbsee> will it get into the dapper repos in a couple of days anywya?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, it's only beta software and dapper is in upstream version freeze
<Hobbsee> yeah, i thought that might be the case - sorry, i'm really braindead tonight
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, this looks familiar...
<cmvo> Riddell: Hm. apt-ftparchive does not seem to like a multi-arch pool tree as an input. It keeps including all files.
<Riddell> cmvo: is that bad?  the archive works
<Riddell> I was told to use apt-ftparchive over dpkg-scanpackages
<Riddell> seems pretty strange though
<cmvo> Riddell: Only using a filelist create with find I can get it to include aonly the files I want.
<cmvo> The apt system doesn't seem to mind the multi-arch Packages files.
<cmvo> I just stubled over it, because my scripts do not work as expected.
<jeroenvrp> please devels, look at bug #6608
<jeroenvrp> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/6608
<jeroenvrp> it's about the sound in dapper
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: looks like the sound driver isn't loaded
<jeroenvrp> mm why is that
<jeroenvrp> how can I check that Riddell 
<jeroenvrp> please look at my last comment in that bug btw
<jeroenvrp> i have sound, but is very low
<jeroenvrp> let's say 50%
<jeroenvrp> and it shows 100%
<jeroenvrp> alsamixer says:
<jeroenvrp> ? Card: VIA 8235                                                                                  ?
<jeroenvrp> ? Chip: Analog Devices AD1980 
<Riddell> no idea, it's probably a linux issue not a KDE issue, so not my area
<jeroenvrp> ok thanks 
<jeroenvrp> I'm going to as in #ubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> might be a better place to yes :)
<Tonio_> anyone tried kbabel running with 3.5.1 ? impossible for me to open a .pot file........
<Tonio_> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype KBabelFilter not found
<jpatrick> can a .diff file hold differences for two files?
<sebas> Yes.
<allee> jpatrick: yes.  E.g. lsdiff -z kmplayer....diff.gz
<sebas> Even for a whole filetree, in different directories.
<jpatrick> allee: only need in for styleclock :)
<allee> about watch. maybe it was mentioned already for sf.net there is (was?) a script to handle the redirect. e.g.:
<allee> http://people.debian.org/~lolando/sfdlr.php?project=digikam digikam-([\d\.] .*).tar.bz2 debian svn-upgrade
<Riddell> mornfall: mvo is going to upload a gnome-app-install with a separated app-install-data package that installs files to /usr/share/app-install-data/
<mornfall> Riddell: is it same source-package?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> if that's OK, we can separate it if it's better to
<mornfall> is a debian upload planned? (for gnome-app-install...)
<mornfall> (ubuntu talks a lot about contributing to debian, hmm)
<mornfall> either way fine, i'll just make a separate source package for debian in that case (or drop adept installer from debian package)
<jpatrick> mornfall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributingToDebian
<jpatrick> Riddell: is "/usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk" a neccessary file for KDE packages?
<Riddell> mornfall: he says he's not planned for it since that would mean getting all the .desktop files from debian
<allee> Tonio_: kbabel po/codeine.pot  works as far as I can see
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, okey, leave it as it is then, i'll do what i can for debian
<mornfall> jpatrick: theory is nice, as you can see, practice is the problem :-)
<Tonio_> allee: I had to launch kbuildsycoca first........
<Tonio_> allee: works now
<allee> 'k
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's included by /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk, so no
<jpatrick> right, off it goes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll send you the french po file for systemsettings in a few minutes
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning "System Settings", does it need to be considered the name o the application and not translated, or may it be translated to french to ?
<Tonio_> I would prefer to keep it in english personnally, but......;;
<Riddell> that's up to the translator :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, so keep it in english :)
<jpatrick> yes!
<Tonio_> Riddell: french.po file sent by email (I don't have access to the svn)
<Riddell> tres bien
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<jpatrick> how do i overwrite a lintian error?
<jpatrick> "styleclock: no-shlibs-control-file usr/lib/libstyleclock.so"
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes
<Riddell> put that in a file
<jpatrick> I did
<jpatrick> debian/overrides/styleclock
<jpatrick> didn't work
<Riddell> that then needs to be instalLed into /usr/share/lintian I think it is
<Riddell>  /usr/share/lintian/overrides/
<Riddell> look at how katapult does it for example
<jpatrick> I see
<sealne> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/555862 is what happens when i run kded from a terminal, that stuff just gets repeated over and over
<sealne> whats avahi?
<sealne> service discovery?
<Riddell> it's the zeroconf stuff
<sealne> yeah, why is kded upset about it/why is kded trying to talk to it
<Riddell> sealne: do you have avahi-daemon installed?
<sealne> nope
<Riddell> try installing that
<Riddell> and if it still fails try installing all the libavahi-* packages
<sealne> as an aside to whether it will fix it or not it not something id particuarly want to have
<Riddell> of course, but if we find out how to make it happy that's the first step to making it not complain in the first place
<sealne> Riddell: yep that keeps kded quiet
<Riddell> sealne: installing avahi-daemon?
<sealne> yep
<Riddell> hmm, well it should just not use avahi if avahi-daemon isn't installed
* Riddell adds to his TODO of things to investigate
<sealne> thanks
<sealne> avahi-daemon needs to be running not just installed
<ubijtsa2> hullo
<Lathiat> kded should be able to handle not having avahi installed fine
<Lathiat> if not its buggy
<sealne> Riddell: strace if it helps, from when avahi-daemon wasn't running http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/kdedstrace.log
<Tm_T> is there any isos of dapper to powerpc
<Lathiat> avahi also has the facility to connect and go ahead if and when avahi does start/get installed
<sealne> on cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<Tm_T> sealne: dapper?
<sealne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Tm_T> aah, ty
<Riddell> sealne: 13:41:22 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<Tm_T> hum, how about live :)
<sealne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<jpatrick> moring robotgeek 
<robotgeek> morning jpatrick 
<Tm_T> sealne: sorry, I go away in shame ;(
<jjesse> is flight 4 out yet?
<sealne> Riddell: http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/kdedstrace.txt parinoid colleagues :)
<sealne> no .logs :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, if I hold Kubuntu presentation in local LUG meeting, you could ship some Kubuntu dapper discs?
<Tm_T> 20-50
* jpatrick is taking 80 CDs to aKademy-es
<Tm_T> yay!
<Tm_T> jpatrick: what's that?
<jpatrick> haha
<jpatrick> dot.kde.org
<Tm_T> hmm, I knew I forgot something
<Riddell> Tm_T: sure
<Riddell> jpatrick: what about it?
<jpatrick> 4th topic
<Riddell> ignore me
<Riddell> Tm_T: e-mail me your postal address, jriddell@ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: aye sir!
<sebas> There are Dapper CDs available?
<Riddell> daily CDs are (almost) always available
<Riddell> install reports always welcome too
<sebas> Ah, ok.
<Tm_T> :)
<Riddell> _Sime: how much does displayconfig overlap with the existing kcontrol display module?
<jpatrick> Riddell: kcontrol-kdmtheme hasn't turned up yet
<Riddell> jpatrick: I know, but with soyuz I'm not even sure who to ask to find out where it's gone
<Riddell> probably still in NEW, in which case elmo
<jpatrick> it appears at launchpad...
<paulproteus> Riddell: Bug with your Amarok 1.4 packages - they don't list libakode-dev as a build-dependency.
<paulproteus> (In case you missed it earlier.)
<paulproteus> Riddell: BTW, they compile and run just great on Debian Sid. (-:
<Riddell> paulproteus: oh yes, thanks
<sebas> Riddell: It does replace all functionality that's in the current module, and offers more.
<Riddell> sebas: so I should not show the current display one then?
<Riddell> and I think the guidance one should be in hardware
<Riddell> paulproteus: fixed in SVN :)
<sebas> Riddell: Exactly, that was the idea.
<sebas> Riddell: Dunno how it got there, actually :o
<paulproteus> Riddell: Totally rocking!
<Riddell> sebas, _Sime: I needed http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_01_qt_paths.diff for pykdeextensions
<sebas> Riddell: Email it to Sime, I'm not really working on pykdeextensions, apart from the occasional patch.
<sebas> So I've got no access to the "master copy" so to say.
<sebas> Riddell: When are you arriving in Brussels?
<Riddell> sebas: London Waterloo Int 18:11 - Bruxelles Midi 21:37
<sebas> I'll probably be there on wednesday already, got a meeting thursday until about noon.
<sebas> That's friday?
<Riddell> yes
<sebas> Ah, so we need someone to stay at JB and welcome all the KDE dudes.
<Riddell> I need to work out how to get from gare midi to youth hostel
<Riddell> then youth hostel to grande place
<sebas> And I need to sort out some stuff for FOSDEM payment.
<sebas> YH to GP is a no brainer, just ask someone in your best french :-)
<Riddell> every time I try to use french in Brussels they reply in English
<Riddell> but remember what happened last year?  YH to GP wasn't easy then
* Riddell not trusting Dutch people for directions any more
<sebas> Riddell: Surprise, with a kilt :-)
<sebas> Pah, NL -> Brussels was the worst part :D
<sebas> Remember Waterloo?
<sebas> That's *totally* out of the direction.
<sebas> I'm still looking for something to do in Brussels from Thursday until friday.
<Riddell> visit the parliament
<Riddell> tours at 15:00 I think
<Riddell> that's about the most interesting thing to do in Brussels
<sebas> Hm, no no-patents demo then? :P
<jpatrick> Riddell: styleclock checked 5 times, removed clean theme, created patch to remove clean theme's build rules, and uploaded!
<Riddell> jpatrick: you uploaded?
<Riddell> to ubuntu or revu?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> ubuntu
<Riddell> was it approved by 2 MOTU?
<jpatrick> what?
<Riddell> you're ment to get 2 approvals on revu before uploading
<jpatrick> oh dear :|
<Riddell> well, lets just hope nobody notices :)
<jpatrick> lintian was happy
<jpatrick> wow was fast: https://launchpad.net/people/jpatrick/+packages
<Riddell> ooh, that's clever
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, current daily-live in minimac, seems to work ok, but complains "battery running out"
<Riddell> Tm_T: excellent.  does sound work?
<Tm_T> nope, "mixer cannot be found"
<Riddell> bah
<Tm_T> 1min 50s starting OO.o2 Writer
<Riddell> on a live CD that doesn't surprise me
<Tm_T> 1.33G minimac with 512M ram
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> KOffice could be much faster, but MS format filters suck
<Tm_T> but aye, sound is only big minus
<jpatrick> Is there a kapp for editing manpages?
<Riddell> not really, maybe quanta for docbook
<jjesse> just use kate for docbook :)
<Riddell> exactly
<Riddell> anyone see any problems with getting rid of ark_part?
<Riddell> it seems like a fairly pointless menu item and not much else
<Riddell> mornfall: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-February/006368.html
<Riddell>    * split the desktop data out into it's own "app-install-data" package
<Riddell>      that is shared between gnome-app-install and apdept-installer
<Riddell> we decided to do split sources so that they can be ported to debian separately when anyone has time
<jpatrick> Riddell: uploaded new kmplayer to _REVU_
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: and it doesn't need to build-dep on any mplayer stuff?
<jpatrick> no
<Riddell> but it can use mplayer?
<jpatrick> It can
<Riddell> clever
<jpatrick> but that would mean putting it in multiverse
<Riddell> ah, so it can't use mplayer as it stands?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> Xine and Gstreamer instead
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1805
<jpatrick> I'm on it
<jpatrick> allee: told me to call it kmplayerplugin
<jpatrick> :/
<Riddell> any rationale?  it's not a big issue, just seems nicer to follow all the rest and have a dash
<jpatrick> because kmplayer-plugin sounds like a plugin for kmplayer
<allee> Riddell: kmplayer-plugin made ... well jpatrick explained it
<allee> Riddell: it's not a plugin for kmplayer.  It's a plugin for khtml.   But you are the native english speaker...
<Riddell> hmm, true
<crimsun> why have mplayer in the name at all then?
<allee> mhmm, maybe kmplayer-khtmlplugins is even better????
<Riddell> hmm, maybe not :)
<allee> *hides* :)
<crimsun> if mplayer isn't even required, since it can use xine/gst, I don't think mplayer even makes sense
<allee> crimsun: it's the name of the application
<Riddell> crimsun: the website does say as much
<allee> crimsun: it can use gstreamer, mplayer and xine
* allee _assumes_ at the start only mplayer was supported
<crimsun> personally it makes more sense to put that much in the description
<mornfall> Riddell: good, thanks
<allee> It's maybe too technical.  While not perfect, a long technical description is better than a short one that says nothing :)
<mornfall> so app-install-data is now NEW?
<Riddell> mornfall: yes
<jpatrick> how about konq-plugin-kmplayer?
<crimsun> konq-kmplayer-plugins sounds fine
<Riddell> whatever, it was the not playing anything that bothered me most :)
<jpatrick> crimsun: without the last s?
<crimsun> jpatrick: source or binary? The binaries according to apt-cache have the 's'
<jpatrick> binary
<crimsun> consistently inconsistent, then?
<crimsun> e.g., kdenetwork-kfile-plugins - torrent metainfo plugin for KDE
<allee> crimsun: binary pkg contains only one plugin
* jpatrick 's point
* allee likes konq-kmplayer-plugin
<crimsun> take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=kdenetwork-kfile-plugins&version=dapper&arch=i386
<crimsun> if you're going to name it konq-kmplayer-plugin, then change kdenetwork-kfile-plugins to kdenetwork-kfile-plugin, too
<crimsun> that's what I meant by "consistently inconsistent"
<allee> lol
<allee> kdenetwork-kfile-plugins is just open for further kfile plugins :)
<crimsun> well, I'm not going to drag it out further
<crimsun> konq-kmplayer-plugin{s} sounds good
<allee> jpatrick: ah, pkgs were renamed, so don't forget to add conflicts and replaces in control
<jpatrick> allee: so close :) Few seconds later and I would of have uploaded to REVU
* allee works hard on timings
<jpatrick> right reuploaded (revu)
<allee> jpatrick: did you work on Depends ('cause it didn't work for Riddell at all).  Here kmplayer works with xine and gst.  So it's no problem with upstream code.
<jpatrick> nope, it's odd....
<Riddell> hmm, it has no depends
<Riddell> ah yes, none in debian/control either
<Riddell> that's quite important
<jpatrick> ${shlibs:Depends}
<Riddell> ah, -base has them
<jpatrick> :)
<Riddell> what's the point of the -base package?
<jpatrick> You can have the plugins without having to install the stand-alone app
<allee> jpatrick: fwiw shlibs:Depends catches only depends on library (and lintian complains about them).  it will not catch depend for external programs
<Riddell> what external programs are needed?
<allee> Riddell: it was a general remark.  I never looked that 'deep' into kmplayer
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> freeflying: how was Shanghai?
<freeflying> Riddell: hi Introduced kubuntu to them
<freeflying> Riddell: mark let us make more Chinese support
<freeflying> Riddell: and ther will be a release party in china for dapper ,will u attend
<Riddell> I can't attend release parties, I have to actually make the release
<jpatrick> ha
<jpatrick> sealne: yep it's in
<freeflying> Riddell: I mean will you come to china for that party
<jpatrick> he has to release then fly half-way around the world? ;)
<Riddell> that would be very difficult, since I'd have to release kubuntu at the same time
<freeflying> jpatrick: the party will be held at 22/4
<freeflying> Riddell: it will be at 22/4
<jpatrick> Riddell: is there a list somewhere that shows the NEW queue?
<jpatrick> debian has one
<Riddell> I don't think so
<mornfall> so, i need UI advice
<mornfall> should i make adept_installer horizontal-split or vertical-split or add a clickable (hyperlink-style?) "More..." to short description and extend in-place
<Riddell> extend inplace sounds like it would resize the window, which might be unexpected
<Riddell> horizontal-split or vertical-split depends on how wide the lists need to be, if they're just names with icons then they don't need to be too wide and horizontal would be best
<mornfall> in-place would work as in adept manager
<mornfall> but triggered by clicking a link in short description
<Riddell> ah I see, well depend on how short of screen space it is then
<mornfall> let's see
<mornfall> i need fairly more width for the UI than gnome-app-install because of the category/list split
<mornfall> also, gnome-app-install uses pretty tiny font for short description
<Riddell> seems better to have the full description just there if it's possible
<mornfall> you still need to click the item
<Riddell> yep
<mornfall> some short descriptions take 700 pixels of width here
<mornfall> (for complete window)
<Riddell> can they have word wrap?
<mornfall> word-wrap will make the height uneven
<mornfall> but it could be done
<mornfall> (or at least i think it could)
<mornfall> let's see what happens
<mornfall> oo wee, it segfaults
<mornfall> hmm, infinite recursion => i suck :-)
<mornfall> hooray
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/installer-wordwrap.png -- i guess that's ok? (i have no idea who comes up with those descriptions, but maybe docteam could have a look)
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you around?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> hola :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: there's still no kblogger on dapper-changes?!
<mornfall> --> reddwarf
<Riddell> mornfall: looking nice
<Riddell> mornfall: I'd say there should be room at the side or bottom there for an extended description
<jpatrick> apachelogger: in NEW queue
<apachelogger> jpatrick: where can I see the new queue?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: we don't know :/
<apachelogger> :|
<apachelogger> quite long in already
<jpatrick> apachelogger: i've waited a week for one of my packages
<apachelogger> ah, ok :-)
<jpatrick> lemme find some proof that it's alive....
<jpatrick> apachelogger: near the buttom: https://launchpad.net/people/jr/+packages
<jpatrick> 5th one from "Uploaded Packages"
<incinerator> hi, i've got a question about laptop special keys, how is that handled for kde in kubuntu? I'd like to make some of my special keys work....
<apachelogger> jpatrick: thx
<incinerator> basically, I've got this bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/27318
<incinerator> i'd simply like to know which package to file it against....
<seth|lappy> xkb handles all that methinks
<incinerator> well, i know there are special packages to deal with that, plus hotkey-setup, but that seems to be gnome-specific....
<incinerator> i filed it against hotkey-setup for now....
<Riddell> incinerator: if they're standard keys then it's a problem with kmilo
<incinerator> hi jonathan, what do you mean with "standard keys"?
<incinerator> it's partly about fn keys and some extra keys the laptop has....
<Riddell> there's standard keycodes for volume up/down etc
<incinerator> ah ok
<Riddell> which kmilo is ment to handle
<incinerator> k, thx a lot
<Riddell> codeine works great, kmplayer doesn't want to work at all
<Riddell> allee: codeine approved, let me know if you want me to upload
<allee> Riddell: oh, great.  Wait a bit I found 2 typos afair I reupload soon and ping you
<jpatrick> Riddell: as an MOTU - do I need to two MOTUs to approve on revu?
<luka74> incinerator: did you try Keyboard layouts?
<incinerator> what do you mean?
<luka74> incinerator: I have yesterday submitted a bug to freedesktop for new keyboard layout
<freeflying> how to use projector under dapper on ppc
<luka74> for my notebook (HP nw8240)
<incinerator> oh i did not know that's the way to go....
<luka74> Keyboard layout maps scancodes to keysyms (like XF86VolumeMute) that are then properly handled by kmilo
<freeflying> Riddell: will u give some advice
<luka74> See bug 27542 for more links
<incinerator> seems a wee bit of an overkill to me, creating a separate keyboard layout for every conceivable computer....
<incinerator> k, will do
<luka74> incinerator: I agree, but this is how some other notebooks are handled
<luka74> See also http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fXKeyboardConfig
<Riddell> allee: I believe so
<Riddell> freeflying: sure
<allee> Riddell: hmm, s/writen/written/ and I'm not Mercatante Bohnet.  Fixed in svn but is it worth a upload+reviews?
<Riddell> allee: naw, I can just fix it before uploading
<allee> Riddell: I'll send you the diff, so I don't have to merge ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: how to use project under dapper ppc
<Riddell> freeflying: project?
<allee> Riddell: sent
<freeflying> Riddell: s/project/projector
<Riddell> freeflying: you would need to speak to someone else with an iBook, but I believe getting an external display on iBooks with linux is difficult
<Riddell> freeflying: amu has one, he might know, amu@kubuntu.de
<jpatrick> there has got to be a easier way to keep KubuntuSuggestedPackages tidier
<freeflying> Riddell: thx, That's maybe wyh can't I use projector with my ibook today
<robotgeek> freeflying: ibook display is difficult
<robotgeek> especially if you are short on time
<jpatrick> JRe: ping
<freeflying> robotgeek: yeah , when I try to use my ibook with projector, it didn't work 
<robotgeek> freeflying: i'll try to get it working, someone claimed that it worked on the ibook
* robotgeek thinks he found some launchpad Nigerian spam :)
<jpatrick> where?
<robotgeek> https://launchpad.net/people/tonioy2k2000
<jpatrick> yeah......
<robotgeek> yay!
<robotgeek> freeflying: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Apple_iBookG4_12in_1%2e33GHz is this your laptop model?
<robotgeek> freeflying: you might find this useful http://tv.debian.net/articles/ibook-cloned-monitor/
<incinerator> ridell, I've been doing some reading about these special keys etc. what about lineak, does kmilo interact with it?
<Riddell> never heard of it (so probably not)
<incinerator> because a kde config tool for has been uploaded to dapper....
<incinerator> http://lineak.sourceforge.net/
<Riddell> incinerator: klineakconfig doesn't do anything when I run it
<luka74> incinerator: according to /usr/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/inet xkb keyboard layouts are based on lineak
<luka74> (list of keyboards look very similar)
<jpatrick> ah wicked, Ubuntu Installer informs you of packages
<incinerator> oh ok
<luka74> it seems that symbols/inet is superset or lineak list
<jpatrick> Riddell: heard of the bug in amaroK 1.4rc1 packs?
<Riddell> jpatrick: nope
<jpatrick> Amarok can't launch lyrics scripts because ruby is not installed: /usr/bin/env ruby: No such file or directory
<jpatrick> kubuntu-devel mailing list
<Riddell> hmm, so amarok should depend on ruby?
<jpatrick> yes
<Riddell> I'm not sure if we even have ruby on the CD by default, that could cause problems when it's in the distro (space wise mostly)
<_Sime> is it just me or does Adept in dapper like to crash a lot....
<Riddell> _Sime: what version?
<jjesse> it used to crash a lot for me, but since i apt-get updated from flight3 to current version it is more stable
<mornfall> current version is still fairly crashy
<mornfall> at least compared to what i have now :)
<mornfall> it's just that making releases is tiresome and time-consuming and boring and all :)
<mornfall> so there'll be a beta on sunday
<mornfall> but not before :)
<mornfall> (probably will slip to monday if i code a lot over weekend)
<_Sime> Riddell: I think I've got the current version. But I'm now in the process of upgrading/updating everything I can.
<mornfall> _Sime: well, what does the about box say?
<_Sime> 1.89 viking alpha 2
<_Sime> the adept update notifier is neato. (although the red warning triangle is a bit scary)
<mornfall> well, there's a known crash after update/apply
<jjesse> maybe it is supposed to be scary to show that you need something updated :)
<mornfall> on some systems it'll crash right away
<jjesse> mornfall: i closed that one bug because it no longer affected my system
<mornfall> jjesse: there's still the crash right away bug, but it's less widespread now :)
<_Sime> Riddell: BTW, displayconfig-hwprobe.py is not setup to execute at boottime (there are no links in /etc/rc3.d/).
<Riddell> _Sime: link should be in /etc/rcS.d no?
<Riddell> default runlevel is 2 though
<Tm_T> ugh, one kind of LUG meeting :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm?
<Tm_T> Riddell: new hardware in test
<Tm_T> mac mini (as you maybe noticed) and also Nokia 770
* Tm_T will try to get some Qt stuff to Nokia 770 some day
<Tm_T> if I manage to buy my own :)
<Riddell> jjesse: what's the problem with the quickguide stylesheet?
<jjesse> well the one on doc.ubuntu.com for the quickguide doesn't look the same as the one on doc.ubuntu.com for release ntoes
<jjesse> notes
<_Sime> Riddell: oh.
* _Sime is a n00b.
<_Sime> Riddell: and indeed it is. :-)
<Riddell> jjesse: hmm, neither of them work
<jjesse> Riddell: hmmm 
<Riddell> jjesse: it needs mdke to put the kde bits in /stable on the server
<Riddell> _Sime: quite some newbie who can write an X configuration tool :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: aye, I promised to keep Kubuntu/KDE presentation during this spring, I'll mail address and all so you can ship some discs :)
<jjesse> Riddell: but they are all set for dapper?
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm building a new snapshot now and they all work locally
<jjesse> Riddell: awesome, then i'll make sure mdke gets those solved at his end
<Riddell> jjesse: should I include the switching guide?
<jjesse> Riddell: i don't know if it validates yet, i also need to finish it
<Riddell> sebas: around?
<allee> luka74: if there no bug the config of lineak and xkb-config should be identical for same keyboard?
<luka74> I supose...
<allee> luka74, incinerator: what is your goal? Maybe worth to add to Kubuntu meeting topic tomorrow
<allee> +?
<incinerator> oh, i'm just a guest....
<incinerator> probably won't be in today....
<luka74> I would only like to have my notebook supported out of box - and keyboard setting is one thing that bothers me
<allee> incinerator: we're not a closed group ;) join #ubuntu-meeting tomorrow 20 UTC (see channel title)
<incinerator> okies
<Riddell> jjesse: desktopguide needs KDEifying badly
<luka74> I will try to join tommorow
<incinerator> well, i would have something....
<robotgeek> Riddell: yes :)
<Riddell> robotgeek: is that on your TODO?
<robotgeek> Riddell: i'm the "main" guy on the Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<incinerator> laptoptesting encourages people to record unrecognised keycodes etc. and file a bug, i did so but the bug was never touched by anybody....
<luka74> fact is that there is lot's of different stuff duing similar stuff (xkb, lineak, kmilo...) - and they do not play that nicely together
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu_minimac.png && http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu_minimac2.png
<Tm_T> ;)
<Riddell> I'm not talking about content just now, but about changing from xincludes to old fashioned stuff that meinproc can understand
<robotgeek> Riddell: that means getting rid of the menus.xml stuff?
<allee> luka74: xkb is the right thing (tm) ;)  lineak and kmilo and other try to work on keycode without having a right keysym assiged
<incinerator> it seems there's no person for kubuntu who feels responsible for dealing with these laptoptesting issues.....
<Riddell> robotgeek: I don't see that
<robotgeek> Riddell: sorry, i'm still weak on docbook. 
<incinerator> perhaps one could be appointed (not me!)
<allee> incinerator: take back 'not me!' and we can start to vote ;)
<robotgeek> Riddell: i'm moving this weekend, i'll get to work next week
<luka74> allee: I think so too (but I am no expert) - this is why I submitted bug to freedesktop.org and I hope to get some feedback from them
<Riddell> incinerator: yes, we don't have the manpower is the issue
<incinerator> okies, well, if someone could show me how to update hotkey-setup and kmilo and whatever, i could surely do it, it doesn't seem to be the most diffucilt task to me, but I've got absolutely no exp maintaining packages etc. I would have to learn that....
<allee> incinerator: where are the kubuntu specific hardware problems listed?  You mean someone needs check every Laptoptesting/... subpage?
<Riddell> robotgeek: have you asked for access to the SVN archive?
<incinerator> no, off course not
<robotgeek> Riddell: i don't think there is enough stuff in there to cause serious problems yet
<luka74> I have some interest with getting good laptop support (at least HP) as I am pushing other notebook users toward Kubuntu ;-)
<Riddell> robotgeek: in where?
<luka74> (in my compay)
<robotgeek> Riddell: no, i am not yet a member. I'm applying this meeting
<incinerator> allee: people are supposed to file BRs for these reports....
<robotgeek> Riddell: in the Kubuntu Desktop Guide. I am sure I can fix all that is needed in a day, so I am currently brushing up my docbook skills
* allee is currently hopefully lost in flood on bug reports :(
<incinerator> thing is, laptoptesting docs at the wiki don't tell how to mark a BR as laptoptesting specific, that should be sorted out, as well.
<luka74> allee: I made special testing page for my Kubuntu tests - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNW8240/Kubuntu
<robotgeek> Riddell: right now, the stuff validates with xsltproc, i'll switch it over to meinproc after reading KDE documentation guidelines more thoroughly
<allee> incinerator: create a Laptop Testing team and assing those bugs to them?
<Riddell> robotgeek: get jsgotango to help you maybe, but it just needs changed from xinclues to old style includes
<incinerator> allee: yup
<robotgeek> Riddell: will do, thanks
<allee>  incinerator: did you ask on #lauchpad?
<allee> luka74: checking ...
<incinerator> no not yet, I just did some triage on bugs I reported....
<incinerator> such a team probably exists already anyways, but it's not kubuntu-specific
<allee> incinerator: nevertheless it would be nice to have laptoptsting bug further categorized as  base, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu ...
<incinerator> yes, but that can wait....
<incinerator> if we get these keycode things it can happen that it gets fixed in gnome but not in kde it seems....
* robotgeek goes back to packing
<incinerator> and that should be dealt with for every BR filed regarding keycodes etc. anyways....
<allee> incinerator: I'm just pondering if tagging isn't a better concept than my suggested 'Team' 
<luka74> incinerator: exactly - this is why I created new report for my notebook and open new bug requests
<incinerator> possibly, but I don't know how "tagging" works :-(
<incinerator> and you've got to get the bug reporters to do it or someone to do the bug triage
<allee> incinerator: I've no idea if tags exissts in launchpad ;)
<incinerator> thing is, once we know what keycodes are supposed to mean what, it's easy to fix even if the bug reporter is not using kde....
<incinerator> and that data should be in the bug report if the laptoptesting procedure is adhered to...
<incinerator> brb, cigarette...
<incinerator> back
<incinerator> allee: anyways, I'll try to get to the meeting tomorrow and we'll see if I can be any help.....
<allee> luka74: argl!!!!! You point me to a page that sets DPI via -dpi?
<luka74> allee: do you have better solution (I hate it too)?
<luka74> autodetection is just plain wrong and results in ugly fonts (larger than dialogs/windows)
<allee> luka74: a) grep -i dimension /var/log/Xorg.0.log # that a rules and check
<allee> luka74: b) if not correct  Set 'DisplaySize x-in-mm y-in-mm' in Monitor section of xorg.conf
<allee> luka74: c) if a is correct, change the font size in kcontrol center
<luka74> no dimension in my Xorg.0.log - just DPI
<luka74> Sorry - it is in autodetected mode:
<luka74> (--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm
<luka74> (
<allee> luka74: and is this correct?
<luka74> about right 
<allee> luka74: okay then c) ;)
<allee> luka74: you want smaller fonts.  then change the fontsize and don't ly about the dimemsion of your screen via -dpi
<luka74> but that is painful: it should look nice out-of-box
<luka74> not ugly with text getting out of initial login screen (and splash)
<allee> luka74: that a bug in login screen!  :( :(   I see it everyday here too
<luka74> I will reboot now and will try playing around a bit with font sizes
<allee> luka74: no need to restart.  Logout and Alt-ctrl-backspace is enough to active a new xorg.conf setting
<allee> s/restart/reboot/
<luka74> I know, but I also got new acpi-support and would not like some side effects on next hibernate...
<allee> luka74: ah, even better is to use k-menu -> new session
<allee> ah, ok
<mornfall> allee: the problem with dpi setting is that the renderer is far from optimal and it produces weird results at certain pixel sizes
<mornfall> allee: if you set the dpi to something reasonable, most font sizes look OK
<mornfall> like going from real to 96 made my fonts fairly more readable
<mornfall> at roughly same pixel size
<luka74> mornfall: that is exactly my impression - 100 (or 120) looks much better than autodetected 147
<mornfall> it's virtually impossible to tune the renderer for *all* DPI settings
<mornfall> considering lack of real hinting in our fonts
<allee> mornfall: decreasing dpi mean using less pixel for the glyhcs.  YOu can achieve the same when you set in kcontrol a smaller fontsize
<mornfall> and eg. vera has embedded bitmaps for some pixel sizes -- which are useless if all your dpi makes all font sizes different from those
<allee> mornfall: AND this work without logout/login  be root hack config files and what else
<mornfall> allee: that would require kcontrol to allow setting pixel sizes... which it doesn't
<mornfall> allee: it uses points and then you are lucky or not to hit the right pixel size at which font renders good :)
<allee> instead of reduzing dpi by 20% reduce pts used for font by 20%.  
<mornfall> allee: unfortunately, that gives 8.8 point size font, and kcontrol does not seem to support that :)
<allee> mornfall: in kcontrol you see immediately show the font will looks like!  That's user friendly
<mornfall> it's user friendly, but that does not make the font look any better
<mornfall> giving at least 0.1pt scale would help a lot :)
<mornfall> but i suspect there are more problems with that
<mornfall> till then, i'll just set my dpi to 96 thanks :)
<allee> mornfall: well the only 'uglyness' I've seen is that at ~ 120, 2 px are used as width.  so from 100 -> 120 dpi  regular looks bit more like bold.  but after sometime one gets used it it ...
<allee> going back 120 -> 100 ohne has the impression that one has to concentrate to see the thin lines
<mornfall> i like thin fonts, they look sexy :-)
<mornfall> unfortunately fontconfig is such a bitch that i cannot have different hinting for different fonts
<mornfall> and konsole font needs hintfull to be useful at this size
<allee> mornfall: I thought hints are necessary for small pixel sizes?  Today monitor tend to have more and more pixel/points
<mornfall> i have an oldish 17" monitor :-)
<allee> mornfall: and modern fonts ttf don't include an oldish 75dpi pixel font?  Pity :(
* allee will saves this dpi thread for as basis for a wiki page
<luka74> allee: I am now on autodetected mode and fonts are just huge
<luka74> I can set most of them in System settings (down by 2pt)
<luka74> but I will still need to play with lots of manual changes as some apps do not care
<allee> luka74: are the dimensin you find in Xorg.0.conf correct?  If yes then you just don't like the default :)
<luka74> Konversation, date/time in kicker, KHTML in Akregator...
<mornfall> allee: if it was 75dpi bitmap, it is useless on a 102dpi display 
<mornfall> allee: (there are either 75 or 96 or 100 bitmap fonts that i know of... and neither of them can be used on a 102dpi display)
<mornfall> s/neither/none/
<luka74> allee: dimension is OK, but I cannot accept default as it is now ;-)
<allee> mornfall: is the software really that non-fuzzy that a special case for 100 is not use with 102?
<luka74> I agree with mornfall that setting dpi to 120 or 100 is just simplier and better
<mornfall> allee: it may be used at 102, but definitely not at 112
<mornfall> allee: because that's just too far
<mornfall> if it's 102 it's probably "wrong but better looking"
<mornfall> +for
<allee> luka74: if you find an app, where you didn't set a font size and it does not rescale (at least after restart) it's IMHO a bug/wish that's worth reporting
<luka74> allee: problem is that I have to modify many apps (cannot just globaly say all fonts -20% size)
<luka74> And that is a lot of work and not out-of-box solution (which is why I love Kubuntu)
<allee> mornfall: better looking, fonts too big too small ....  would be nice to have screenshots of such cases
<allee> luka74: the global -20% for standard and app-spefic fonts size is a feature that does not exists in KDE (I assume it because I have never seen it)
* mornfall notes he currently gave up on free fonts -- using some maybe-pirated ttf's
* allee suggest then not to document this via public available screenshots 
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-21
<mornfall> free fonts: it's always either ugly or hard on eyes or not supporting central europe charset or some other problems
<mornfall> allee: i think it's legal here to use them for personal-use only
<mornfall> what'd you think about http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/installer-draft.png as a general layout of the installer?
<Riddell> mornfall: how does that relate to http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/installer-wordwrap.png ?
<Riddell> robotgeek: I converted it to non-xincludes
<raphink> Riddell: I've just updated kdebase-bin
<raphink> Riddell: and I'm surprised to see my patch is not in :(
<raphink> Riddell: why is so?
<Riddell> raphink: which patch?
<raphink> the patch for kxkb
<raphink> that I released to fix the keyboard layouts list
<raphink> in kde 3.5.1
<raphink> :s
<raphink> that you approved and tested as far as I remember
<Riddell> hmm, good question
<raphink> Riddell: this one : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/31274
<raphink> hmm no sorry
<raphink> this is not it 
<raphink> hehe
<mornfall> Riddell: the package selector will go into the empty frame in the picture
<mornfall> Riddell: the details pane will be on the right of the frame
<raphink> Riddell: this is it : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/31165
<raphink> and this is the patch : http://librarian.launchpad.net/1566076/kdebase.debdiff
<raphink> Riddell: and I remember you told me you wanted to modify it in order to add the /etc path instead of just replacing it
<mornfall> whee
<mornfall> the per-window opacity setting thing is actually useful
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Riddell> raphink: looks like I just never uploaded it, how daft of me
<Riddell> uploading now
<mornfall> (and compositing makes konsole switching screen windows smoother :)
<raphink> Riddell: thanks
<raphink> mornfall: I get quite a lot of crashes with newly released update-notifier
<raphink> and there are some stuff I don't understand
<Riddell> mornfall: layout looks fine, but might be better to tell once it's put together
<mornfall> Riddell: okey, i'll try doing that :-)
<mornfall> raphink: notifier? or the updater?
<mornfall> i haven't seen the notifier crash once
<raphink> mornfall: since update-notifier seems to fetch the available packages as a daemon, does it need to fetch the sources again when launched? Couldn't it do like the gnome one?
<raphink> mornfall: I mean when I launch the updater from the notifier, to make it clearer
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> indeed, notifier itself doesn't crash
<raphink> but updater does, a lot
<raphink> Riddell: so are you releasing this patch under #49 ?
<mornfall> raphink: maybe-fixed in svn
<Riddell> raphink: yes
<raphink> mornfall: ok
<mornfall> will make a release sunday night
<raphink> mornfall: how about the fetch updates feature ?
<raphink> mornfall: is it planned to get rid of this step when launching updater from notifier?
<mornfall> raphink: that's done by a cronjob in breezy
<mornfall> raphink: ah
<mornfall> raphink: well, it should be pretty quick if there's nothing new -- and if there is, you probably want it?
<raphink> mornfall: no my question is whether it's necessary to fetch updates manually when clicking on the notifier
<raphink> mornfall: I, as many people, have about 30 sources in my sources.list
<raphink> and it seems to me that notifier fetches the updates quite often
<Hobbsee> please dont tell me that someone messed with the knotifications in the default settings...
<raphink> from what I can see
<mornfall> notifier? it does not fetch anything at all
<raphink> since as soon as I installed updates, it knew about it
<raphink> mornfall: what does fetch then?
<mornfall> the cronjob
<raphink> ok
<mornfall> and the notifier is sort of smarty :)
<mornfall> it watches your cache so if you run apt-get update it notices
<mornfall> and updates its info
<raphink> so there's a cronjob launching apt-get update as root every ... minutes
<mornfall> 24*60 minutes :-)
<raphink> yet the notifier in gnome doesn't fetch updates before committing them
<mornfall> Riddell: which reminds me, can you check what's the default situation with the apt cronjob planned for dapper?
<raphink> just sharing my point, take it or not : mac os updater and the gnome updater for ubuntu do not fetch updates manually when launched
<mornfall> raphink: as i said -- it could be disabled, but i don't see much point in it
<raphink> and, the main target being the stable (frozen) distro guys, there are hardly any updates once every 10 minutes in the frozen distro
<raphink> so the point in fetching the updates right when the notifier detects new ones I don't see either
<mornfall> raphink: if there were updates since last apt-get update, it'll fetch them -- good, or if not, there'll be a bunch of HIT responses -- which is fairly quick
<raphink> in a frozen distro that is
<mornfall> what 10 minutes
<mornfall> it checks once a day
<raphink> well I'll try and make my point clearer
<mornfall> how many times do i need to say that? :-)
<Riddell> I'm pretty certain the default it to update once a day
<Riddell> s/it/is/
<raphink> in breezy, do you have more updates than once a day?
<mornfall> Riddell: so the auto-update will be on for dapper, right?
<raphink> I think you have updates once every one or two weeks or so
<mornfall> raphink: i have updates every few hours (debian sid here) :-)
<Riddell> raphink: some people seem to not have it set at all
<mornfall> raphink: how much does it hurt?
<raphink> yes mornfall, same here on dapper of course
<Riddell> mornfall: assume yes, I'll check for certain tomorrow
<raphink> mornfall: my point is end users though
<mornfall> raphink: again, how much does it hurt
<mornfall> raphink: real end users don't have 30 lines in sources.list
<raphink> who want to click on the least number of buttons as possible and get the least number of infos to understand, most of the time 
<raphink> sadly
<raphink> mornfall: huhu
<raphink> mornfall: go to the forums and see how many newbies crowd their sources.list with crap
<raphink> thanks to unofficial tips
* allee looks at new wlassistant release
<mornfall> raphink: that contradicts your statement about doing smallest number of clicks ;-)
<raphink> mornfall: you don't have to agree of course, I was just giving my opinion :)
<mornfall> anyhow, i can think about it and i'd say you should file a wishlist on b.k.o or edit wiki.ubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperPackageManager or i forget (take that as a promise)
<raphink> mornfall: how so?
<raphink> I shall think about it first
<raphink> and ask newbies around
<raphink> (like my mom, very good newbie tester)
<mornfall> good, that'll be more productive than arguing here
<raphink> sure :)
<raphink> arguing about end user features between devs is pointless ;)
<raphink> huhu
<Hobbsee> this is weird, i've lost my sound, and my notifications from knotify
<mornfall> do you miss it?
<mornfall> :-)
<Hobbsee> yes!
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ artsd
<Hobbsee> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/ksocket-sarah/localhost.localdomain-2919-43f3bd92)
<Hobbsee> Segmentation fault
<Hobbsee> is what i get
<Hobbsee> because then people talk to me and it doenst beep!
<mornfall> oh beepy beepy
<raphink> Riddell: what is the status of knemo for integration in main?
<Hobbsee> yeah, and flashy flashy...
<Riddell> raphink: waiting on tonio to send me a default config file that makes it not need loads of manual setup
<kiweee> good morning, Riddell 
<raphink> Riddell: is there any chance to have it in on time ?
<raphink> Riddell: this is really a nice feature :) I've used it ever since he told me about it :)
<allee> raphink: agreed!!
<raphink> allee: :)
<Hobbsee> woo!  sound was fixed with a reboot :)  Hobbsee will not go insane after all
<mornfall> having to reboot almost sounds like a reason to go insane
<allee> yeah, inserted a DVD -> hard freeze. Power off/on.  I had a hard time to recover from sudden insanity today
<mornfall> hehe, in contrast, xorg hard-freezes (need to ssh from other box) here when restoring a konqueror session
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> doesnt sound like dapper's too stable today :P
<allee> mornfall: yes, a still working ssh is a pleasure, I couldn't enjoy today
<mornfall> is it possible that i'm hungry?
<allee> order a pizza for me too
* mornfall swears at emacs-snapshot's broken mode-hooks
<Riddell> hello kiweee 
<Riddell> raphink: what do you use it for?
<raphink> Riddell: what?
<Riddell> knemo
<raphink> to monitor my interfaces
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> raphink: well if you can work out a way to get it to not require loads of user setup by default then we'll use it
* Riddell beds
<allee> Riddell: some laptops here have even customized knemo RMB menues to start stop well known wlan AP interfaces 
<mornfall> gn Riddell 
<mornfall> i should do the same
* mornfall builds the combined installer
<allee> Riddell: I thought tonio found a way to preconfigure it?
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
<allee> Hobbsee: are you by accident a big soccer fan?  
<Hobbsee> allee: no, not in particular, why?
<allee> 'your' team still life for some time in summer 200 m from my house :)
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> my team hey...so i have a soccer team, and dont even know it...cool
<mornfall> ha-hum
<allee> your as your country :)
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<Hobbsee> oops...it's still before noon here - i'm not supposed to be awake!
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/installer-draft1.png
* Hobbsee goes and hides in a corner
<allee> he, he, he I didn't know that they have a soccer team either *duck*
<allee> Hobbsee: before noon?  then no need to hide.  that's normal at this times!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<allee> mornfall: is the 'nochanges quit' area a button?   _If_ yes I would prefer just a normal [ no changes quit ]  sized one
* allee hides in advance
<mornfall> bah again :p
<mornfall> i even wanted it to do that, but it needs some coding to be done
<mornfall> so later
<allee> :)
<mornfall> i'll also do something generic, that is useful for updater too
<mornfall> because people keep complaining
<mornfall> they don't understand the simplicity of a QVBox :p
<raphink> Riddell: Tonio says he sent you knemorc already (although the rest of the kubuntu-default-settings package is not right)
<allee> ignorants :)
<allee> raphink: [01:21]  * Riddell beds
<raphink> Riddell: he says he's working on kubuntu-default-settings again as he told you, but knemorc is ready as such
<raphink> allee: a linux dev never really debs :p
<raphink> lol
<allee> :)
<Hobbsee> or goes and gets their car serviced - just dont let me forget hehe!
<mornfall> debs?
<mornfall> let's see how gnome-app-install improved
<mornfall> fsck
<mornfall> so it still crashes on startup
<mornfall> and upgrading it obliterated my fix :|
<mornfall> haha, gnome-app-install uses the split-categories layout too
<mornfall> when did that change?
<mornfall> bah, it was before me
<robotgeek> Riddell: sorry, was away from terminal. Thanks!
<raphink> old news
<raphink> http://www.linux-magazine.com/CustomerService/Exclusive/2005_Linux_New_Media_Awards.html
<raphink> Best Debian Derivative
<raphink>   1. Ubuntu 43.5 %
<raphink>   2. Knoppix 23.7 %
<raphink>   3. Kubuntu 9.6 %
<raphink> :D :D
<seth> Riddell, I hug you for giving us Amarok 1.4b1 packages
* seth hugs
<Hobbsee|away> hehe
<ubijtsa> did someone have a new kopete here somewhere?
<andred> ubijtsa: breezy or dapper?
<andred> ubijtsa: 'deb http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete/dapper /' for dapper, 'deb http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete/breezy /' for breezy
<ubijtsa> ok - gimme a mo and I'll give it a twirl :) (dapper)
<andred> yeah, mooooore testers :)
<raphink> Riddell: first step to including klik in Ubuntu : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1821
<raphink> Riddell: if you feel like reviewing it
<ubijtsa> was there any other KDE bits for testing, like amarok ?
<raphink> Riddell: and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1822 too :)
<ubijtsa> no apt entry for amarok testing then?
<viviersf> Riddell, you use casper to build the kubuntu live cd ?
<Tonio_> hello
<allee> morning
<Hobbsee|away> hi Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee|away> ubijtsa: see kubuntu site for those URL's
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee|away: thanks :)
<allee> raphink: fuseios depends on fuse-module and fusecramfs does not. and aptitude install fuse-module finds nothing
<raphink> allee: fuse-module is provided by linux-image-2.6.15-*
<allee> raphink: also that it's used for clik can be removed from long desrciption IMHO.  Better add a sentense what fuse is all about
<raphink> allee: thanks for fusecramfs though, I'll correct
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> yes
<ubijtsa> right, kopete and amarok being run (and tested) now.
<allee> raphink: ok, strange I tought aptitude would list it, but because it installed it does obviously not
<raphink> allee: 
<raphink> Description: FUSE module to mount cramfs image files
<raphink>  This package provides a module to mount cramfs filesystem images using FUSE
<raphink>  (Filesystem in Userspace). See http://fuse.sourceforge.net for more infos on
<raphink>  the FUSE project.
<raphink> is that a better description for you?
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> allee: uploading codeine if my access is okay
<allee> raphink: both manpages refer to 'FUSE libary options' but no description what they are or no SEE ALSO section to other fuse related manpages
<raphink> allee: I don't know what these options are, upstream doesn't provide them :(
<allee> raphink: :)
<raphink> allee: I'll poke upstream about providing a nicer --help message 
<raphink> so I can complete the manpages 
<Riddell> viviersf: the live CD magic happens on a machine I don't have access to
<allee> Tonio_: I've send a small codeine typo patch to Riddell.  I'll send it to you too (e.g. I'm not Mercante Bohnet)
<Riddell> allee: I uploaded codeine
<allee> Tonio_: ^^
<Tonio_> allee: hehe
* allee never really liked the skeleton manpage
<viviersf> kk Riddell 
* allee hides in case someone looks at manpages written by him, and says the same
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you are okay, I'm making a patch for the kicker system applet, to use $HOME and not system:/home by defualt
<Tonio_> that causes realy lots of different issues
<Tonio_> allee: can you upload to revu ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> allee: why don't you just simply reupload the codeine with the typo patch ?
<allee> Tonio_: Why?
<Tonio_> s/the//
<allee> Tonio_: [11:18]  <Riddell> allee: I uploaded codeine
<allee> Tonio_: so it's done already
<Tonio_> ah I missed it ;)
<Tonio_> okay, that's because it is not on the REVU page........ no pb then :)
* Tonio_ patching the system kicker applet
<allee> Tonio_: nevertheless thx
<Tonio_> allee: ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, meeting today, right?
<Hobbsee|away> Tm_T: indeed, although it's my tomorrow
<Hobbsee|away> warped timezones
<Tm_T> Hobbsee <3
<Tm_T> whops
<Riddell> allee: I included the patch in the upload
<Riddell> Tonio_: what issues?
<Tonio_> Riddell: opening big files take hudge time cause they are copied in a temp folder
<Riddell> Tonio_: in which program?
<Tonio_> Riddell: all, like kaffeine, kate, amarok etc..........
<Tonio_> open a big file and you will see that it gets copied
<Tonio_> kate is a good way to test it
<Tonio_> open a 100 MB file with kate and you'll get a good example
<Riddell> hmm, would have thought that kate was programmed correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know it is supposed to work with most file, but finally, as the result is important, the best way might be to patch the systemapplet and reporting the issue on kde's BTS, don't you agree ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, could well be
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'm trying to fix it...
<Riddell> Mez: fancy updating the k3b package? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9875
* Hobbsee is happy to update it if it's simple, and mez doesnt...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: please do :)
<Hobbsee> ok
<Riddell> we need some .debs to test before asking for UVF exception, so compile it on i386 dapper for that
<Hobbsee> just the k3b sources without the internationalisation and monkey encoding and decoding plugin?
<Riddell> oh, i18n too please
* Hobbsee wonders how you package that
<Riddell> I've not worked out what the monkey thing is good for though
<Riddell> k3b-i18n is a separate package
<Riddell> just update it in much the same way
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> ah, yep, right
<Hobbsee> urgh, it's a bz2 - i need to change that to .tar.gz?
<allee> Hobbsee: bzcat k3b...tar.bz2 | gzip --best -c - > k3b...orig.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> okay...
<Hobbsee> ah, thanks :)
* Hobbsee builds in pbuilder so we have a .deb to test
<allee> raphink: fuse* pkgs: should they depend on fuser-utils (contain fusermount -u  for unmounting)
<allee> raphink: be warned I've not use fuse yet, so I may be completely wrong.
<raphink> allee: that can be to consider
<raphink> allee: they're uploaded though
<raphink> allee: I've not used it yet either hehe ... I need these packages as dependencies for klik
<Hobbsee> good thing i'm using an i386 dapper machine :)
<allee> raphink: yeah ;)  Ah, and if I'm right, manpages need a SEE ALSO with fusermount
<raphink> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> raphink: we need some .debs to test before asking for UVF exception, so compile it on i386 dapper for that
<raphink> mhm
* Hobbsee waits for the pbuilder to finish building k3b before building the other - i think my machine would die if i did them at the same time
<Hobbsee> ah what the heck...lol
<raphink> Hobbsee: don't build on your machine then ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> you want me to build on a windows machine???
<raphink> lol
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> no :p
<Hobbsee> then you might need to send me a machine - real quick!
<Hobbsee> cos there arent any other linux ones in the house!
<raphink> send you a machine?
<raphink> what's the use ?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> I build on 4 different machines in 4 different places in europe
<raphink> ssh powa :)
<Hobbsee> hehe nice!
<raphink> Hobbsee: if you need proc time, you can ask ;)
<Hobbsee> that means i would need to figure out ssh :P
<raphink> Hobbsee: figure out?
<Hobbsee> how to use it
<raphink> Hobbsee: you know how to use a console I presume ;)
<Hobbsee> yes
<raphink> ssh is only secure remote login
<Hobbsee> lets hope so!
<raphink> nothing special about it
<raphink> you type
<raphink> ssh user@remotemachine
<raphink> you type your password
<raphink> and you're in, logged in a console
<raphink> if you've got an account on this machine
<Hobbsee> yep, right
<raphink> couldn't be easier to figure out ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> wanna try ?
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> i think i'm ok...but we'll see once it gets to making both at once
<raphink> as you wish
* Hobbsee cancels the second one
<Hobbsee> anywa, any ideas on how long this will take to build?
<raphink> what machine do you have Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> 2.4ghz toshiba a10 satellite - 512mb ram
<raphink> P4 I guess
<Hobbsee> celeron processor
<raphink> an AMD with 2.4GHz would be very nice ;)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I've got an AMD Athlon 2400+ / 1024 MB RAM here
<raphink> 2GHz
<raphink> a bit faster imo
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> i should have given you the k3b then...
<raphink> if you feel like building on it
* Hobbsee is thinking about it
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming that i do have to build it in pbuilder, and not just using debuild?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> you have to use a pbuilder
<Hobbsee> darn lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee prepares to kill off raphink's machine :D
<Hobbsee> so test all the debs at once, i presume?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> ho	yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> the debs seem to install fine
<Riddell> and put them somewhere so we can test them too
<Hobbsee> sure - revu or hyperupload?
<Riddell> revu is good, what's hyperupload?
<Hobbsee> hyperupload's what i used to use before getting an account on revu
* Hobbsee gives up
<Hobbsee> ok, we have both built!
<Hobbsee> now how do i upload them to revu, as hyperupload seems dead today?
<Hobbsee> trying...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and other people:  http://hyperupload.com/download/a5c08d57/Archive.tar.gz.html is the link to the k3b debs
<Hobbsee> raphink: see the line above!
<Hobbsee> lol
<raphink> your link doesn't seem to work for me
<Hobbsee_> ok, i'm back
<Hobbsee> anyone awake?
* Hobbsee suddenly remebers about the fact that she was going to go to bed earlier tonight so she'd be awake for the meeting tomorrow...
<Riddell> seems to work thanks
<Riddell> upload the sources to revu or wherever then you can go to bed :)
<Hobbsee> ok, which changes file do i want to upload?  both of them?
<Hobbsee> grrr!  not this problem again!
<Hobbsee> Checksum doesn't match for /home/sarah/devel/k3b/k3b_0.12.12-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> are you dput-ing the .dsc?
<Riddell> you need to dput the .changes
<Hobbsee> dput-ing the *.changes file :)
<Riddell> run debuild -S again
* Hobbsee raises her eyebrows
<Hobbsee> what the hell is going on here?
* Hobbsee goes to look
<Hobbsee> damn it!
<Riddell> what's up?
<Hobbsee> i'd used dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k98B2D4F0 on the directories before, to get the sources to upload - now the debian directory has been stripped out of the source tree
<Riddell> huh?
<Riddell> why would it do that?
<Hobbsee> i've got absolutely no idea, but it has on both
<viviersf> :/
<viviersf> ouch
<Hobbsee> very ouch
<Riddell> that's somewhat worrying
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> if i've run a debuild -S on the new packages, do i need to build it with a pbuilder again?  or can i ignore that step?
<Riddell> not if we already have the .debs, now we just want the sources
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Riddell> did you find your debian directory?
<Hobbsee> nope, i just redid the work that i'd done before
<Hobbsee> debian directories went fishing in interstellar space, i think
<Riddell> spooky
<Hobbsee> very - they didnt go into the recycle bin either
<Hobbsee> argh!  connection timed out again!
<Hobbsee> i'm beginnign to believe that this thing hates me :P
* Hobbsee tries the smaller file
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i hate to be a further pain, but is that server still around?  the xavier firefly one, or whatever it was?
<Hobbsee> ftp://upload@xavier.firefly-it.com?
<Hobbsee> connection keeps timing out to revu, for some reason
<dholbach> hello
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> could somebody please add ideas what to do for Kubuntu Bug Triagers on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay for tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> heh - someone raise that again at the meeting in 8 hours
<Hobbsee> *7
<dholbach> It'd be a shame if Kubuntu people show up tomorrow and are lost in what to do.
<dholbach> And you know best where the biggest problems are or where people can easily start.
<Hobbsee> when's your tomorrow?  is that before or after the meeting hehe?
<dholbach> Feb 17th
<Hobbsee> how many hours away - it's feb 17 here already
<dholbach> So it's BUG DAY already!
<Hobbsee> no!  i want sleep first!
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> Sure.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> it'd be nice if we could fix that media:/ bug that everyone reports...
<dholbach> It'll be more about triaging bugs tomorrow
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which one?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ftp://upload@xavier.firefly-it.com was the link that i was using
<dholbach> *Wave*
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that should work, or use revu
<Riddell> oh right, timeouts.  yes xavier should still work
<Hobbsee> An error occurred while loading ftp://upload@xavier.firefly-it.com:
<Hobbsee> Could not connect to host xavier.firefly-it.com.
<Hobbsee> gimme a break...
<Hobbsee> why's konq whinging now?
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> will get that uploaded tomorrow, somehow
<Hobbsee> see you in 6 and a half hours!
* Tm_T is trying to get amaroK compiled with properly working gst-0.10 engine
<Tm_T> looks like now it does use gst 0.8 libraries = crashes
<Mez> raphink@ fancy looking over the ifolder stuff in revu ?
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll uninstall gst 0.8 for test, prolly
<raphink> Mez: :p
<Mez> raphink ? so, do you ?
<raphink> do you want ?
<raphink> do you what?
<raphink> sorry
<Mez> want to look over the iFolder stuff
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> hm mnot right now
<raphink> I'm getting hungry
<Mez> damn
<raphink> I'll be back with some food and review your package :)
<Tonio_> Mez: I can look at it
<Mez> Tonio: cool
<Mez> see -motu for links
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> I'm just waiting for kdebase pbuild to finish and I'm testing
<Mez> basically - anything that is in REVU by me that isnt archived
<Mez> lol - I've been busy
<Tm_T> who's Kubuntu's amaroK specialist?
<raphink> Tm_T: for what kind of stuff?
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: have you a kopete-0.12 package for ppc ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: me I guess 
<Tm_T> freeflying-ibook: I don't have ppc to do that ;(
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: why don't you build it?
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: I have not the source package at all
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, problem is, amaroK's configure fail with gst10 some weird way
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: get it then
<Riddell> Tm_T: amarok isn't ported to gstreamer 0.10 as far as I know
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: where can you get it then ?  :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: there is checks for it, there is engine for it...
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: in the kde svn I guess, no?
<Riddell> Tm_T: oh cool, must be new then :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: in beta 1 or SVN?
<Tm_T> SVN
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/557677
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: thx for revert back uming , we are still working it now 
<Tm_T> but but, there is /usr/include/gstreamer-0.10/gst/audio/audio.h
<Tm_T> I wonder, what's the problem with configure
<Riddell> Tm_T: --with-includes=/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10/  ?
<Mez> Riddell: fancying doing a bit of revu'ing for me ?
<Riddell> Mez: actually I was going to go for a shower :)
<Riddell> Mez: what needs done?
<Mez> ifolder stuff for reviweing :D
<Mez> lol - I wannaa get it into dapper before FF
<Riddell> sounds complex
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, have to try, ty
<Riddell> Mez: URL?
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1781
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1828
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1782
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1827
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, looks like something is going right this time, I think you would like to know results?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes please
<Riddell> not that we can get it into dapper but dapper +1 will need it
<Tm_T> aye
<Riddell> Mez: will do after shower and before flight CD testing
<Mez> Riddell, cool :D cheers
<Mez> Riddell, do you still have those scripts I made for making an apt-archive
<Tm_T> Riddell: good results: *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (out): 0x086fdd20 ***
<Riddell> woo
<Riddell> Mez: don't think so
<Mez> Riddell - you used them, to make your signed kubuntu archives... any chance of letting me grab a copy
<Mez> ah nvm
<Mez> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta1/ARCHIVE
<Riddell> Mez: that's just what I was about to paste :)
<Mez> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: more info about this coming :p
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/557715
<Tm_T> weird, huh
<Tm_T> maybe I should uninstall gstreamer 0.8 just for test
<Tm_T> (and avoid mixing these two)
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> is it too late to include packages into dapper?
<Riddell> bobesponja: new packages are fine
<bobesponja> Riddell: I've packaged openwengo on my kubuntu dapper
<Riddell> bobesponja: oh cool, did you geit working?
<Riddell> it was quite broken when I first looked at it, a while ago buty
<bobesponja> Riddell: I have the deb and the source on my server, shall I post it on the mailing list
<Riddell> bobesponja: do you have an account on revu?
<bobesponja> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> raphink: are you able to give bobesponja an account?
<raphink> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> bobesponja: ask on #ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> raphink: revu
<raphink> Riddell: on tiber? or on REVU only?
<Riddell> revu only
<raphink> accounts are automatic on REVU
<raphink> oh no sorry
<Riddell> are they? including uploading?
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question that both raphink and me are not sure....
<raphink> he has to send his key 
<raphink> Riddell: but I can't check the accound
<raphink> account
<raphink> Riddell: if he sends me his key, I could add it
<raphink> Riddell: i'll ask about that
<Tonio_> Riddell: is a "Copyright holder" section in a debian/copyright a valid replacement or Upstream Authors or Copyright section, or none of them ?
<raphink> bobesponja: could you export your key to keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: replacement?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/ifolder3-0602161030/ifolder3-3.4.6044.1/debian/copyright
<bobesponja> raphink: ok
<raphink> bobesponja: then give me your key ID
<Tonio_> Riddell: to me Copyright + Upstream Authors are missing, but I have a doubt...
<raphink> bobesponja: send a signed email to raphink@ubuntu.com and I'll add you
<Riddell> Tonio_: it needs to have the copyright owner and year
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think author is also nice, and in e.g. UK might be required for moral rights but it's not essential
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, thanks for the info
<Riddell> so that's missing the year at least
<Tonio_> hum, the problem is that there are two different copyrights depending the files..........
<Riddell> Americans also like to have the (c) symbol, but it's not required since they joined the bern convention
<Riddell> include both then
<Tonio_> 2004 and 2005... maybe resuming to 2004-2005 is a solution ?
<Riddell> if they're separate then it should be 2004,2005
<Riddell> if it's been worked on cnotinuously then it should be 2004-2005
<Tonio_> okay ;), taking notes ;)
<Tonio_> it is separate
<Mez> well anyways - I've added year and upstream author
<raphink> bobesponja: waiting for your signed email :)
<Mez> will be uploading after I've made this apt-archive for it
<Tonio_> Mez: a: cool :)
<bobesponja> raphink: I use gmail
<raphink> bobesponja: so do I 
<raphink> bobesponja: works great with kontact ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Tonio_> I was just in doubt because of the sources.... it is a bit specific, not like a standard tarball where the copyright is homogenous
<raphink> kmail that is 
<Tonio_> Mez: otherwise, the package is good ;)
<raphink> bobesponja: write a message, sign it and send it then :p
<bobesponja> raphink: ok give mi a couple of minute then, do you have to leave now?
<raphink> bobesponja: no
<Mez> Tonio_, what about simias and libflaim and liblog4net-cil ?
<raphink> bobesponja: I'm staying here
<Tonio_> Mez: I didn't check them all....
<Mez> lol
<Mez> damn
<Tonio_> will probably do toonight, lck of time, sorry ;)
<Mez> no probelsm :D
* Mez is making an apt-archive for them now
<Mez> will be uploading everything soon
<Tonio_> Mez: I'll revu the 4 package tonight... have looked very quickly to libflaim, seems to be nice after a quick shot
<Mez> lol
<Mez> kk
<Tonio_> Mez: just (c) missing in the copyright section, maybe :)
<Mez> thats not really needed
<Riddell> people like it though
<Riddell> it gives them copyright comphort
<Mez> lol
<Mez> well meh
<robotgeek> Tonio_: have you seen any of the wikepedia wallpapers?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nope, are there good stuff there ?
<Riddell> wikicommons might have some?
<robotgeek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Featured_desktop_backgrounds 
<robotgeek> nothing very exceptional, but maybe you can see something nice after "art work"
* robotgeek is not the art types
<bobesponja> raphink: it's uploaded on ubuntu's keyserver
<bobesponja> raphink: 92E37820
<bobesponja> raphink: my email is patcito@gmail.com
<Tonio_> robotgeek: they are nice, but probably too much "oriented" for a distro's default no ?
<Tonio_> we can put animals or something, probably something more generic...
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i also looked at www.caedes.net
<Tonio_> robotgeek: sure :)
<raphink> gpg: key 92E37820: no valid user IDs
<raphink> bobesponja: please send me a signed message with this key
<robotgeek> i found a photo of a nice green frog, Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: ;)
<bobesponja> raphink: yes but kmail says I don't have the program to list my gpg key's, I'm invetigating the problem righ now
<Tonio_> robotgeek: same problem to me, not "generic" enought........
<bobesponja> raphink: but I just did an upload with kgpg and it worked fine
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i'll keep a lookout for something good. 
<raphink> bobesponja: just write the message, sign it with kgpg and send it as such however you want
<Tonio_> that why I was in love with that green stuff, but the author didn't repond to me........ so no licence, not in dapper.........
<bobesponja> raphink: try searching for patcito in kgpg :)
<bobesponja> raphink: ok
<raphink> bobesponja: I know how to use gpg keys thanks
<raphink> bobesponja: I'd like a signed message from you with this key, to check it
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i'll keep trying
<bobesponja> raphink: ok wait a sec
<Tm_T> Riddell: yup, gst 0.10 doesn't work in amarok due autoconf problems
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's the problem?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: thanks very much :)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: sure, we gotta find something nice :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: only checks gst 0.8 properly and use those results in with gst 0.10
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I really hope ;) the problem is that hebus stuff isn't gpl, and same for deviantart.........
<robotgeek> Tonio_: same with digital blasphemy
<robotgeek> Tonio_: the guy is just 15, wow
<Riddell> Tonio_: how about soft-green.jpg from kdeartwork?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking :)
<Tonio_> damn internet down at home............ I may not be there at he meeting..........
<Riddell> hmm, quite dark
<Riddell> (as I say, Canonical should be getting something professionally made anyway)
<Tm_T> what you're looking for?
<Riddell> a background image
<Riddell> we should have something that blends into the kdm theme too though
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> svg/png?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what version of kdeartwork ?
<Tonio_> latest dapper source package doesn't have this one.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho, concerning the kdmtheme, any chances to see moodin in main finally ?
<Riddell> still need to poke pitti
<allee> Kubuntu/Meetings: does it make sense tMakes sense? -> add 'network management' to agenda:  current status, who's working on xy? How likes to work on missing peaces? What achievable until freeze? 
<allee> or better discussed here on case by case basis
<bobesponja> raphink: http://p80.free.fr/wengostuff/mysignedmessage.txt
<bobesponja> raphink: http://keyserv.nic-se.se:11371/pks/lookup?op=index&search=patcito
<bobesponja> raphink: http://keyserv.nic-se.se:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x6D97581792E37820
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31073
<raphink> ok ok 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I like the green based one :) could be perfect with a little "kubuntu" addition no ?
<jpatrick> hmm, I got a cloak...
<raphink> should be fine now bobesponja 
<raphink> bobesponja: try to upload
<bobesponja> raphink: thanx a lot
<Tonio_> any opinion on that wallpaper ?
<bobesponja> Tonio_: looks great
<bobesponja> raphink: how do I upload my package?
<raphink> bobesponja: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<bobesponja> raphink: thanx again
<Tm_T> Riddell: aye, configure fixed, now compiling, testing soon if it finally works =)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i think KDE Gears isn't really "fresh"
<Riddell> hello incinerator 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: you mean ? I don't understand ;)
<Tonio_> incinerator: hi
<robotgeek> Tonio_: well, it might just be me. but i think gears are boring, and we should probably do something different. :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: well, I globally approve, but these ones don't bore me :)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> but according to the colors, green + grey is nice, will feet perfectly with the kdm theme, and different from that "always blue"
<robotgeek> +1
* _patrick wonders how to get jpatrick off the network....
<robotgeek> _patrick: /msg nickserv ghost jpatrick <password>
<Tonio_> okay, need to go......... I hope to be there for the meeting.........
<_patrick> robotgeek: rilliant
<_patrick> s/brilliant/rilliant
<robotgeek> _patrick: heh
<incinerator> hi Tonio and everyone
<incinerator> hi Jonathan
<hunger> How is suspend supposed to work in kubuntu/dapper?
<jpatrick> incinerator: hi (I think Tonio just left)
<robotgeek> hunger: i don't think it's directly related to kubuntu, more kernel i think. 
<hunger> robotgeek: I think it is a kubuntu issue now...
<robotgeek> hunger: really, it works wonderful for me
<hunger> robotgeek: acpid fakes a keypress event, that's it.
<hunger> robotgeek: It used to do in breezy and for a long time in dapper as well.
<robotgeek> hunger: hmm, i am on ppc. sorry
<hunger> robotgeek: Nowadays the sleep button is just ignored.
<robotgeek> hunger: hmm, i just close the laptop, and it works fine. i havent tried the power button, TBH
<hunger> robotgeek: I think in ubuntu they fake a keypress for the gnome-power-manager to pick up and work its magic...
* robotgeek tries the power button
<robotgeek> hunger: you are right, it doesn't work with the power button
<hunger> robotgeek: closing the lid does not work either.
<hunger> robotgeek: at least for me;-)
<robotgeek> hunger: that works perfectly for me, with bringing up the wireless also :)
<hunger> robotgeek: The functionality itself works fine (by calling /etc/acpi/sleep.sh as root). It is just an issue of triggering it.
<robotgeek> hunger: i don't think the apples use acpi at all, i only know of pbbuttonsd
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, looks like gst-0.10 successfully running in amaroK
<jpatrick> woohoo
<Tm_T> jpatrick: but nice issues with two gst engines =)
<Tm_T> looks like no-one ever even tested these two
<Riddell> jshadow: hi
<jshadow> hello
<jshadow> I had a question about the katapult spell checking, is kspell part of another package, I didn't see ay dev packages?
<Riddell> jshadow: what's your question?
<Riddell> oh, it's part of kdelibs
<jshadow> ah ok, that help then
<jshadow> I started basing a plugin off of the calculator one
<jshadow> for the framework anyhow
<Riddell> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKSpell.html
<jshadow> ok thanks
<Riddell> if you could do  alt+space then type "spell heelo" and it would give you suggestions on how to spell it that would be very cool
<jshadow> ok, now how do you envision the suggestions? In the katapult pop up like the calculator results?
<Riddell> yep
<jshadow> ok, I'll see what I can do
<Riddell> although I'm not sure how easy multiple results would be to display
<jshadow> yeah that was my concern too
<jshadow> maybe show the most likely, and then pop up a dialog with additional possibilities on enter?
<jpatrick> hello jjq
<Riddell> jshadow: that sounds good
<jpatrick> s/jjesse/jjq
<jjesse> hiya jpatrick
<jjesse> stupid laptop crashed, hardware failure
<jshadow> ok, well I will see what I can do, thanks for the info
<Riddell> just got sent this, installing oracle on kubuntu http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe_on_debian.html
* jpatrick never used LVM
<jpatrick> he should really use sudo
* allee can't wait until he can get rid of SLES (needed due to oracle)
<jjesse> i use lvm on every install of kubntu that i've done
<jpatrick> allee: final verdict on kmplayer?
<allee> jpatrick: I had no time to look at it again.  Maybe after the meeting
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> jshadow: tvo is another katapult hacker, may be able to answer any questions you have better than I
<allee> jjesse: LVM in combination with which FS?
<jjesse> whatever the default installation is allee
<allee> jjesse: ext3 afaik  (mount<return> will tell you).   but ext3 FS resizing is still experimental.  So what do you gain by LVM?
<jjesse> allee: i don't know the difference to be honest. i was just responding to the question that was posted earlier in the list
<allee> 'k
<allee> + np ;)
<jshadow> ok
<Riddell> and OculusAquilae is another katapult coder :)
<OculusAquilae> right
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: jshadow here is looking at making a spell checking plugin to katapult
<OculusAquilae> we already thought about something like that 
<OculusAquilae> would be nice
<Riddell> I've wanted it for ages :)
<OculusAquilae> :)
<jshadow> :0
<OculusAquilae> https://developer.berlios.de/feature/?func=detailfeature&feature_id=1116&group_id=4243
<OculusAquilae> thats our feature request
<jshadow> OculusAquilae: ah, pretty much how I envisioned it
<jshadow> well I will see what I can do, I have some showings scheduled with my realtor so I have to take off, later all
<Tm_T> oh joy
<Tm_T> sqlite in amaroK doesn't allow umlauts
<Riddell> "realtor", now there's an americanization for you
<Tm_T> not fun, not at all, first struggle with gst engines, now even sqlite doesn't work properly
<jjesse> why is downloading from cdimage so slow :(
<Tm_T> archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<Riddell> jjesse: it's a busy server
<Tm_T> ah now it works
<Riddell> jjesse: best keeping an ISO image around and rsyncing
<jjesse> better spot to download from?
<Riddell> although too many people rsyncing would kill the server
<jjesse> i heard that the wiki was down earlier?
<Riddell> wiki has worked for me all today
<Riddell> power outage in the data centre apparantly
<jjesse> in parts of michigan today we have snow and 10 miles south we have lightning and thunder and 20 degree change
<Riddell> I doubt london has had anything like that :)
<apokryphos> it doesn't -- just very cold now ;-)
<Tm_T> ach, compiling amaroK from scratch again
<jpatrick> JRe_: are you around?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: how come?
<Tm_T> apokryphos: new sqlite doesn't understand umlauts, so I downgraded it (svn up -r xxx amarok/src/sqlite)
<sealne> anyone know what these errors mean http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/558103 ? i'm having another go at making a deb of kcfgcreator and i get that when i run debuild or make distclean
<jpatrick> Riddell: err... something wrong with the site?
<jpatrick> sealne: i'm on it
<sealne> jpatrick: kcfgcreator?
<jpatrick> sealne: you are using the wrong uic
<sealne> jpatrick: quite probably, not sure how/why tho
<sealne> jpatrick: did you mean you are creating a deb of kcfgcreator?
<jpatrick> you're using the Qt3 version of uic
<jpatrick> No, I'm not
<sealne> well its a qt3 app
<jpatrick> wait
<jpatrick> other way round
<jpatrick> Qt4 uic
<sealne> hmm
<sealne> wonder why
<sealne> -version says "User Interface Compiler for Qt version 3.3."
<sealne> +5
<Riddell> jpatrick: sysadmin blew up the data centre
<jpatrick> okay, that had to be messy
<jpatrick> it's back!
<JRe_> jpatrick: pong
<jpatrick> JRe_: did your Kasablanca packages get to the repos?
<JRe_> jpatrick: no, and it's better because Kasablance seems unmaintained
<jpatrick> okay
* jpatrick looks for something else to package
<JRe_> jpatrick: the best ftp client on KDE is KFtpGrabber
<JRe_> jpatrick: but seems unpackageable because of linkage with openssl
<jpatrick> ok then
<Tm_T> jpatrick: gst-0.10 engine for amaroK ;)
<raphink> lost of things on the agenda for tonight
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom
<jpatrick> yep
<Tm_T> 45 min for meeting?
<jpatrick> yep
<jjesse> kubuntu meeting correct?
<jjesse> i can nver track all my meetings :(
<jpatrick> jjesse: yes, 40 minutes
<allee> JRe_: add a note in REVU about kasablanca status?
<JRe_> allee: Kasablanca is on REVU ?
<jpatrick> allee: it's not in REVU
<allee> JRe_: oh, sorry
<allee> jpatrick: oh, sorry
<Riddell> I'm just about to do a quick install, if I'm late for the meeting that's why
<jpatrick> yes, sir
<Hobbsee> heya
<jjesse> hiya meeting @ #ubuntu-metting Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe - why else would i be up this early?
<Hobbsee> can someone coat me in a bucket of cold water please?  it's too early!
* seth offers the caffeine he distilled in chem lab
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<seth> my hands smell like 9, 10-Dihydroanthracene-beta-succinic acid anhydride :'(
<Hobbsee> ooh fun!
<Hobbsee> better than butanoic acid though
<jpatrick> nlindblad: meeting's on
<nlindblad> hi jpatrick 
<nlindblad> what channel?
<jpatrick>  /topic
<jpatrick> if I lose my net I'll write minutes from where I lasted to. then I'll do it from the logs online
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i have good news for you :D  http://www.4shared.com/dir/236100/50e07f77/sharing.html
<Hobbsee> k3b and the internationalisation files
<Riddell> great 
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> not sure why there are no .diff.gz's there - they werent created with the debuild -S
<Riddell> did you name the .orig correctly (underscore and all)?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: your .orig needs an underscore
<Hobbsee> i tihnk so, but i'll check it
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Riddell> then use debuild -S -sa  
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: same link, second one is uploading
<Hobbsee> Riddell: both uploaded, at http://www.4shared.com/dir/236100/50e07f77/sharing.html
<Hobbsee> i'll have to have the meetings before i go to uni, or just read the transcripts
<allee> Hobbsee: when does your uni start on wednesday? (in UTC)
<Hobbsee> uhm....not this wednesday - it starts on the 24th
<Hobbsee> but i'll have to leave around 2100 UTC or thereabouts, maybe later
<allee> Hobbsee: I hope one hour will be normally enough 
<Hobbsee> yeah same
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure what the traffic will be like then, and that'll be what it depends of
<Hobbsee> *on
<Hobbsee> of course, now if i get pulled over by the cops, then it takes longer...
<allee> Hobbsee: pay then with Riddell signed Kubuntu CDs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> allee: or with puppy dog eyes, and saying "please dont give me a ticket"
<allee> Hobbsee: form my _own_ experience: It never worked.  Strange
<Hobbsee> worked a few days ago...hehe
<Hobbsee> but i wouldnt try it again!
<allee> Hobbsee: Just try that you have not to try again.  but in case: Try again.  Nothing to loose
<Hobbsee> hehe - too darn scary to try again anyway!
<Hobbsee> yeah, only my licence, nothing major
<Hobbsee|away> seth: hehe @ the notice
<seth> Hobbsee|away, :)
<allee> raphink, Riddell, all:  the votes/poll were in my opionion a desaster.  Better would be to have a set of StyleGuide guilde lines and try to apply then to KDE apps.  Only exceptions should be discussed/votes/polled and the Agenda should include a short rational why it warrant a violation of the guide lines
<raphink> allee: I tried to do my best with a part that was initially Tonio's
<raphink> and I don't think it was really a disaster
<allee> raphink: you had no chance!  (without more info in the agenda)
<raphink> no chance for what allee ?
<allee> that other people base their decision on general guidelines.  I had the impression the votes represented 'I use it like this and that should be the default too'
<allee> but to get a consistent desktop experience, one has to forget own personal preferences
<raphink> allee: it's hard to do it another way in such a short time
<raphink> I totally agree with you
<raphink> although I think we have come to interesting conclusions
<allee> yeap, this was what frustated me. I imaginged how it could be better and realized I will simple not have the time to do it
<raphink> * keeping simple click which is default on KDE and not so big a trouble for newbies
<raphink> * using dpi as GNOme does
<raphink> * using tabs in kopete
<raphink> * using moodin by default
<raphink> etc.
<raphink> all these are good choices imo
<raphink> allee: on the long run, for dapper+1, we could be using the Novell's study on newbies of course
<raphink> allee: but not during the first Kubuntu meeting, 7 days before FF
<raphink> that is not fine
<raphink> no time ;)
<allee> They all have pro and contra.  And I doubt that most, including me, had the big picture in mind when they voted.
<raphink> that may be right allee 
<raphink> but taking the time into consideration, there was either this choice, or letting Tonio modify stuff without asking anyone
<raphink> of the two options I prefer to have chosen the one we had
<amu> raphink: i think solving the basic problems should the the thing where we should work on it, instead of a discussion there are tabs or not 
<raphink> amu: I do not agree
<raphink> basic problems are indeed important
<allee> Everything should start like.  Guideline x and y say this and it's used in app a b c d, e.  But for app w it was proposed to use <that>. <fill the why here>.  It it worth breaking consistency in this <special> case?
<raphink> but there are bugs to manage main issues, and teams to work on bugs
<raphink> allee: sure
<amu> raphink: i got so many complaints about kubuntu. Even setting up you wlan does not work   
<raphink> amu: and what do you do?
<raphink> amu: that is a fact : kubuntu is not as stable as ubuntu so far
<raphink> there is also to be said that Mark said he would make it so that Kubuntu could be a good distro
<raphink> yet there still is only one employee working full time on it
<raphink> while they're 3 or 4 on GNOME in Ubuntu
<amu> raphink: well i said, solving the base problems, should be the first thing.
<raphink> amu: go for it :)
<raphink> amu: everyone does what they can do
<allee> raphink: let's not complain about missing resources.  We need a sort of plan what we would like to have, what we can achieve, etc.
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I've been trying to fix important bugs in Kubuntu
<raphink> but the KDE bts is such a mess
<raphink> it's horrible to try to find patches in it
<raphink> + I don't know Qt and C++
<amu> raphink: well thats maybe a missunderstanding, mark means with a better kubuntu support, sponsoring CD instead of manpower
<raphink> which doesn't help
<allee> About setting, Tonio_ thought a lot about it.  So if there would be sort of guidelines, he could simply commit everything that fits and wait if there's too much complain.
<raphink> amu: I'm not sure that's what he said
<raphink> allee: he'd have changed the double click too then
<amu> raphink: nobody, we tried to get an offical answer, there is no comment about this
<allee> raphink: global stuff like double click, true or fake dpi,  tabs at top or bottom would be in guideline ;)  fonts on desktop, knemo default setup, etc just commit
<amu> raphink: the only thing which is possible, concentrate on fix the basic stuff, than enhance, add goddies 
* Hobbsee|away is glad to see that people were supposed to vote as "this would be the best setting for all the community" rather than "this is what i happen to personally prefer" - cos the former is the way i voted!
<allee> Hobbsee|away: I didn't now the topic to vote before hand.  So I had some seconds to decide what fits and what not.  At a point I stoped voting
<Hobbsee|away> true
* Hobbsee|away thought that the topics were discussed in the meeting just before the votes
<Hobbsee|away> more organisation would be good though - maybe have the list of selections to vote with on the wiki page, so people had time to think, and add more as they are thought up
* Hobbsee|away starts to shake - she should stop chatting and go eat!
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-22
<Hobbsee> stupid wireless settings, and losing the essid...
<Hobbsee> grr
<luka74> Hobbsee: what do you mean "losing essid" - wireless is rock-solid for me in Dapper
<Hobbsee> luka74: well, it was set to the correct wireless essid, then it lost the connection (both wired and wireless decided to connect ot the same IP address - not sure why), then an iwconfig showed the essid as off/any
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: which wireless card?
<Hobbsee> i'm usually finding that i have to do a dhclient wlan0 at boot
<Hobbsee> netgear wg511 v2
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: do you have "auto wlan0" in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Hobbsee> yeah - want me to pastebin the entire file?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: sure
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: which chipset though?
<Hobbsee> made in china
<Hobbsee> so the one that works with ndiswrapper
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: umm, okay. ugly :)
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.com/558625
<Hobbsee> that works some boots - other times i have to use sudo dhclient wlan0 and then it works
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: you have both eth0 and wlan0 trying to come up at boot. plus you don't need the "dhclient wlan0" at the end of the line
<robotgeek> file, err
<robotgeek> cause you have auto eth0
* robotgeek needs to take a break
<robotgeek> i meant auto wlan0
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: indeed, but it fails every single time if i dont have the dhclient wlan0 at th eend
<Hobbsee> but i'll try taking the auto eth0 line out
<Hobbsee> that entire section, i take it?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: no, just the auto eth0
<Hobbsee> ok :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/558639
<Hobbsee> i did want the made in taiwan one...but they didnt have any
<Hobbsee> yeah i got it :)
* Hobbsee has played with that file *a lot* now lol
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: wireless cards are a pain, i went five times, and finally got a ralink card
<Hobbsee> had to manually specify which network etc for it to work
<Hobbsee> ugh...not that many cards around here
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: there's a nice script on this wiki page. 
<robotgeek> Hobbsee, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto for tips on setting your wireless up
<Hobbsee> heh - that's how i got it working at all, and i get an error with that script
<robotgeek> sorry, that's a automated reply :)
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ ./wlan-scan.sh
<Hobbsee> Not enough of information: "dev" argument is required.
<Hobbsee> Not enough of information: "dev" argument is required.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<robotgeek> lemme see
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: that script needs to be called from /etc/network/interfaces
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> i must have missed that bit
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i tried writing my own sometime back 
* Hobbsee looks at the script and tries to figure it out
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: it basically tries to see network you are on, and spit's out the stuff to /etc/network/interfaces
<Hobbsee> well, my question more is, do i just put script /home/sarah/wlan-scan.sh or add other bits?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: put the script somewhere, and add the mapping stuff in the interfaces file
<Hobbsee> right...
<Hobbsee> ok i think i got it :D
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: cool, that should work even while booting up, i think
<Hobbsee> ok :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Flight 3 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Wed, Feb 22nd 2006 - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there!
<allee> Hobbsee: Tip: all script that are run by root should be owned by root.  Otherwise some one breaking in sarah as just to add a 'up my-make-me-root' and with next ifup gains root access.
<Hobbsee> good point
<Hobbsee> thanks for tha t:)
<allee> robotgeek_work: do you understand why auto eth0 is there?  All it does is to delay boot when dhcp is used and no cable is connected 
* allee always removes it and install ifplugd
<allee> but that not out-of-the-box
* allee assumes he miss something
<robotgeek_work> allee: hmm, it says in "man interfaces" that it lists the interfaces to be brought up
<robotgeek_work> yes, if cable is not connected, i guess it would not bring it up
<allee>        Lines beginning with the word "auto" are used to identify the physical interfaces to be  brought
<allee>        up  when  ifup  is  run  with  the -a option.  (This option is used by the system boot scripts.)
<Hobbsee> looks useful, that ifplugd
<allee> Hobbsee: on boot it's init script return always [fail]  but it works
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<robotgeek_work> *learns*
<allee> robotgeek_work: next time you reboot try without a cable connected.  (have a cup of coffee ready)
<robotgeek_work> allee: i don't use that on my desktop machine, on my laptop i don't use eth0 :)
<allee> robotgeek_work: I've 1GB line when I use eth0 on my laptop.  And that's much better than wlan
* robotgeek_work loves his uptime :)
<robotgeek_work> allee: no such line here on my end :)
<allee> robotgeek_work: oh, you don't use the cable?  And you don't get this delay on boot?  Me gets very curious!!!!!
<robotgeek_work> allee: lemme check my laptop thing. problem is i don't shut them down, ever
<robotgeek_work> allee: i apparently don't have "auto eth0"/"auto wlan0"  stuff in my laptop. since it's a "special" card
<allee> robotgeek_work: ah, okay
<robotgeek_work> allee: i think i removed it while trying to get my airport extreme working
* Hobbsee looks at the kubuntu bug list
<Lathiat> gah, my kontact is continually crashing today
<Lathiat> weird it didnt do that yesterday
<freeflying> amu: hi
* Hobbsee laughs
<Hobbsee> no way...surely someone didnt do this...
<Hobbsee> !malone 30753
* Hobbsee snorts - i cant believe this!
* Hobbsee continues reassigning kde bugs to kubuntu team, rather than leaving them unassigned at all
<Hobbsee> surely these should be assigned to kubuntu bugs by default, if they're in kubuntu packages...
<Tonio_> hello*
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: were you at the meeting yesterday ?
<Hobbsee> argh! i had something really really important to tell you, then i forgot
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sure was
<Tonio_> arf ?
<Hobbsee> arf?
<Tonio_> I couldn't be there, my adsl access has been accidentally closed.........
<Hobbsee> oh, yeah
<Hobbsee> logs are there, in the IRC logs
<Tonio_> can yousend them to me ?
<Tonio_> wat was decided for the dpi fixing to 100 ?
<hunger> How is suspending supposed to work in kubuntu nowadays?
<Hobbsee> hunger: it's supposed to work, via klaptop, i think
<hunger> Hobbsee: It does not work anymore... I'd love to find how it is supposed to work so that I can help fixing this.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-02-16.html
<Tonio_> cool
<Hobbsee> it's getting set to 96dpi, same font size as gnome has, was the plan, IIRC
* hunger shivers.
* Hobbsee thought it was fairly obvous, but hasnt tested in a while
<hunger> Hobbsee: I have klaptopd running (I think... dunno how to test that), but suspend is broken.
<hunger> Hobbsee: acpid fakes a keypress which then seems to be ignored.
<Hobbsee> well you usually get a battery monitor for it :P
<Hobbsee> er, ok then
<hunger> Hobbsee: Callisg the sleep script in /etc/acpi works fine.
<hunger> Hobbsee: I do have the kde battery applet, so klaptopd should run.
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, i've never looked into it
<hunger> I do get a brightness setting window nowadays when changing brightness.
<hunger> In fact I get two... so maybe something gnomeish is getting started, messing things up.
<Tm_T> YAY!
<Tm_T> since when we got update notifier in kicker?
<hunger> Same is true for volume... but that is totally borked as both windows seem to do conflicting changen.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: a few days ago
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<Tm_T> seems usable
<Tm_T> "no updates"
<Hobbsee> it doesnt seem to update often enough
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> just booted
<sealne> once a day afaik?
<Tm_T> often enough = twice a day
<hunger> Hobbsee: cron runs the apt script daily.
<Tm_T> ahha! 12 upgrades
<hunger> Hobbsee: The update-notifier thingy just picks up changes from there.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<hunger> Hobbsee: Not easy to change the script to run more often though:-)
* Hobbsee just has an updade.sh script that works
<hunger> Hobbsee: You need to run apt-get update directly if you want that;-)
<Hobbsee> could, yeah
<Tm_T> I just use "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<hunger> Tm_T: So do I.
<Hobbsee> that's basically what my script says...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: pretty useless script ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> gah! I must get amaroK working
<Tm_T> I broke it nicely yesterday =)
<hunger> Tm_T: You may keey the pieces;-) Just don't send them my way.
<Tm_T> haha
<Hobbsee> anyone like writing man pages?
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> off to make dinner...a
<Hobbsee> try man akregator i'm stunned!
<Hobbsee> try man akregator - i'm stunned!
<Tm_T> hmm, clean
<Hobbsee> try reading it...
<Tm_T> no dcop calls in man page
<Tm_T> no dcop calls in man page -> useless
<Hobbsee> well it's the manpage for kmail, too :P
<Hobbsee> or one of those
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> "one of those"
<Tonio_> okay I read everything..... let's adapt the kubuntu-default-settings to what has been choosen....
<Tonio_> hi all
<Tm_T> Tonio_: hullo
<Tonio_> I'm just a bit sad for the tabs at the bottom of konversation ;) that will not be homogenous with the rest of tabbed application
<Tonio_> konqueror, kopete, konsole will have top tabs, while konv bottom ones.........
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hi ;)
<Tm_T> actually I would like to see tabs at the bottom in Kopete and Konsole
<Tonio_> cannot be set in kopete
<Tm_T> for the same reason
<Tm_T> cannot?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: nope
<hunger> Anyone using gpg with kmail in dapper?
<Tm_T> err, I do have
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ah ??????
<sealne> i'll fix the akregator man page if no one else is so far
<Tm_T> hunger: I do, occasionally
<freeflying> hunger: I'm now
<Tonio_> well the point is just to be homogenous
<sealne> hunger: yep
<hunger> Does it work for you?
<Tm_T> hunger: last time it did
<freeflying> hunger: y
<Tm_T> hunger: but I compile Kmail myself :p
<hunger> I get a window "General error" when doing "Settings->Configure kmail" and then try to modify a identity.
<Tm_T> Tonio_: exactly, homogenous between konvi,kopete and konsole ;)
<hunger> "Failed to fetch keys from the backend"
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hum, the problem is that konv is the only one with bottom tabs ;)
<Tm_T> tabs where focus (input line is)
<Tonio_> did you ask yesterday for bottom tabs by default on other apps ?
<Tm_T> I did mention, I think
<hunger> kgpg works fine...
<hunger> konsole has bottom tabs for me:-)
<Tm_T> old pic, but, tabs at the bottom: http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/clients_1.png
<freeflying> Tm_T: how about kopete-0.12 now 
<Tm_T> wait, cant run it now
<Tm_T> muhahhaha
<Tm_T> got it, finally
<Tm_T> amaroK running <3<3
<Tm_T> took only... 6 hours?
<Tonio_> hunger: we are talking about the default, not your personnal settings ;)
<Tonio_> in kubuntu the default for console is on the top
<Tonio_> in kubuntu only, of course
<freeflying> Tonio_: may we put default tab of konsole to bottom 
<Tonio_> freeflying: hum, why not, but then we should do the same with kopete (as long as it is possible and I'm quite certain it isn't)
<Tonio_> the problem is that it can be confusing having tabs on the top of konqueror, bottom of konsole, top of kopete and bottom of kon
<Tonio_> konversation
<freeflying> Tonio_: kopete can put to bottom
<Tonio_> freeflying: we are talking of default settings, not the ones you, me and all those geeks arrounds are in love with
<Tonio_> freeflying: okay, but then I think we have to make the tab management homogenous
<Tonio_> I was thinking the same for doubleclick, but people don't agree on that point
<freeflying> Tonio_: i see , if for that gaol , it  seems put all to top 
<Tonio_> the "rare" people who prefer simple can easily switch back
<Tonio_> freeflying: that was my purpose ;)
<Tonio_> imagin your grandma of mother
<Tonio_> that's the way I do, and the general feeling is "do always the same in ALL apps, cause otherwise, she will get lost"
<Tonio_> grandma OR mother excuse me :)
<Tonio_> I personnaly use botom tabs, but as most users discovered tabs with firefox, they will for sure always search for them on the top
<mornfall> hu hu hu
<freeflying> Tonio_: you can not meet everybody's need at all
<Tonio_> freeflying: yes, that's why my thinking is to non powerusers
<Tonio_> lambda people
<Tonio_> all of us are mostly changing everything in our settings anyway..........;
<freeflying> Tonio_: but we can provide a kubuntu's style 
<Tonio_> that's why the "who here likes tabs on the top or not" isn't important
<Tonio_> what's important is "where will the lambda search for the tabs"
<Tonio_> and it is pretty certain he will search on the top
<freeflying> Tonio_: y.
<mornfall> who's lambda
<mornfall> persona?
<Tonio_> isn't that correct in english ?
<mornfall> they should have real-sounding names IIRC :p
<Tonio_> hum.........; lambda = average joe :)
<mornfall> aha
<mornfall> that's a basic mistake then :-)
<mornfall> there's no average joe period
<Tonio_> and to me average joe will like double click and tabs on the top for sure !
* hunger never met average joe.
* mornfall is back from rsibreak :|
<Tonio_> am I still wrong ? isn't "average joe" understandable in english ? americans do use that everytime :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: no, the principle is wrong
<Tonio_> mornfall: principle of what ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Everybody understood what you were saying I think.
<mornfall> Tonio_: trying to design for average joe usually gives poor results
<Tonio_> hunger arf........ ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: discuss about that with apple ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: I am just complaining about the concept of Joe Average:-)
<Tonio_> or with MS
<mornfall> Tonio_: i'm fairly sure apple is not doing it :-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: apple is doing more than ever, certainly
<Tonio_> did you use OSX?*
<mornfall> you are missing the point
<hunger> Tonio_: MS does not design for Joe Average... Joe Average gets defined by what MS does;-)
<mornfall> it's not designed for average user
<Tonio_> hunger: I think it goes both ways :-)
<mornfall> it's designed for a fairly well defined set of users
<hunger> Tonio_: Apple does not design for Joe Average either. They try to make things easy for everybody that is a totally different goal.
<mornfall> *and* more importantly, many things apply equally to all kinds of users
<Tonio_> mornfall: I totally agree with you according to macos 8 or 9, but X is really different
<Tonio_> incredibly simplified and coherent
<mornfall> Tonio_: so that helps average joe and gets in the way of all those power users from press etc using apples right? :)
<Tonio_> well, the doubleclick is a long kde debate, and Idon't want to reopen it here ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: average joe is very far from press or from being an everyday computer user
<mornfall> Tonio_: in the general perception
<Tonio_> mornfall: absolutly, that why for example I think the tabs have to be in the smae place for all applications
<mornfall> Tonio_: give me coherent definition of average joe, including his computer habits, his goals using computer etc and i'll believe you :)
<hunger> Tonio_: What apple does well IMHO is to pick a set of rules and then it sticks to those.
<Tonio_> people that are using the computer twice a week will keep searching them everytime
<hunger> Tonio_: So what?
<hunger> Tonio_: People using the computer twice a week will search for its power botton, too!
<Hobbsee> hi again
<Tonio_> hunger ? well, the question is, do we want a coherent desktop or not ?"
<Tonio_> I don't think having the same thing set differently depending the application is something good
<Hobbsee> hey hunger: you're right - that klaptop thing is warpe
<mornfall> Tonio_: that has absolutely nothing to do with average joe
<Hobbsee> d
<freeflying> Tonio_: I think just provide a kubuntu's style , you needn't care for too much's opinion 
<Tonio_> mornfall: okay, so forget that average thing, that was a very bad argumentation :)
<hunger> Tonio_: I fully agree. And I actually think having tabs consistently at top or bottom is necessary (but it is unimportent whether it is top or bottom).
<Tonio_> I was wrong on that point
<Tonio_> hunger: that's exactly what I'm saying :)
<freeflying> It will be hard to tell what is the average joe ate all
<hunger> Tonio_: Pick one or the other, you are the GUI master here;-)
<Tonio_> the problem is that I don't want to put konversation's tabs at the botom i we don't do the same for kopete and konsole :)
<Tonio_> hunger: yes, but I don't wanna any decision without the global approval of everybody ;)
<Tonio_> I don't have the mind of a boss hehe ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: anyway, you were right on your apple vision ;) I was wrong on that point ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: you can not put all tabs to bottom, so you'd put to top 
<hunger> Tonio_: Write a wiki page then, stating what should go where (aka. GUI rules for kubuntu).
<Tonio_> freeflying: that's actually what I'm thinking about
<freeflying> Tonio_: just do it 
<hunger> Tonio_: Nobody will bother reading it and you can just send all complainers to that page;-)
<Tonio_> hunger, I'll do the package, and then after discussing with Riddell I'll write a wiki page :)
<mornfall> oh, the general problem is that tabs need to be obliterated :-))
<Tonio_> hunger: you're right :)
<freeflying> hunger: I don't think a wiki page good idea
<Tonio_> the problem is that kde isn't globally coherent
<hunger> Tonio_: Plus the decissions reached will be documented, so we do not need to repeat the discussions all the time.
<Tonio_> it is a set of very good application, but there is no IHM really defined
<hunger> Tonio_: Nothing is globally coherent.
<mornfall> hunger: ehrm
<Tonio_> hunger: well, although I don't really appreciate gnome, I must say that the IHM more documented
<Tonio_> same for windows of osx.... KDE miss a few documentationon that point, to me...
<mornfall> Tonio_: the problem is that people think that KDE is finished product -- while in fact it is more like a frozen finish-home thingy :-)
<hunger> Tonio_: Yes, the gnome HIG is pretty well documented.
<mornfall> on the other hand, gnome is trying to be a final product yes
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ 
<hunger> Yeah. KDE does need lots of polish to get up and running properly.
<Hobbsee> hey look!  kopete does have tabs!
<Tm_T> it does
<robotgeek> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> well there you go
<Hobbsee> evening robotgeek 
<hunger> It does have lots of niceties... but just as many rough corners you maintainers need to work around:
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: here I go ;)
<robotgeek> hey Tm_T 
<Tm_T> robotgeek: yay!
* Tm_T hides
<Tonio_> I agree the KDE crew have done lots of improvements on that point, really, but there is still things that are to be defined
<Tonio_> okay, so let's temporary go with the top tabbed konversation
<Tonio_> and with simple click ;)
<Tm_T> btw, was there kmplayer packages somewhere
<hunger> And that all the HW stuff comes out of the gnome corner nowadays is really annoying for kde users.
<robotgeek> Tonio_: when do you want to do the DPI testing stuff?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I will search yes ;)
<Hobbsee> personally, i think that you could get away with having the konv tabs on the bottom, and the rest on the top - just seems to make more sense that way, even though it's illogical
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum....
<hunger> Hobbsee: You can always configure them that way.
<Hobbsee> actually, you probably could put kopete's tabs on the bottom, it doenst look *that* bad
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i'm going to be slightly busy after today, won't have net till monday. is that okay?
<Tonio_> hunger: I would personnaly prefer to have something logical, and let the people who dislike the settings change it, no ?
<hunger> Tonio_: I fully agree.
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yes, I know what to search and do ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<robotgeek> Tonio_: cool :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Could you do something about the colors when you got time?
<Tonio_> okay so let's find that xtf setting ;)
<Tonio_> hunger, well I will probably change the wallpaper to a green + grey one, in order to remove a bit of blue ;)
<Tonio_> kubuntu is simply blue, with blue on blue actually ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: I was thinking about the colors of widgets.
* Hobbsee changed her blue menu and all that to be purple :P
<Tonio_> hunger: for example ?
<hunger> Tonio_: I.e. with tabs the brighter one is the active one while with those side-thingies in kate the active one is the darker one.
* raphink thinks there's one more things in the default that it can't stand : this horrible broken glass sound on errors! makes me feel like throwing the computer by the window
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, maybe it just messed up the colorscheme locally. Let me check.
<Tonio_> raphink: damn, it is horrible :)
<Hobbsee> +1 raphink!  i'd forgotten about that one!
<Tonio_> raphink: if you can find a replacement for that one, I would implement it with pleasure ;)
<raphink> Hobbsee: I've changed most of the sounds in KDE. THey were making me crazy really
<raphink> Tonio_: I use the Hmm HMM one
<Tonio_> hunger, not sure, but it is not like that on my full-default kubuntu
<Hobbsee> i've changed a lot too :D 
<raphink> to get attention
<raphink> instead of a broken glass
<Tonio_> raphink: let find where to change it ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: can you try to locate the setting ?
<raphink> Tonio_: sure :)
<hunger> What is the default color scheme in kubuntu?
<raphink> I can try ...
<Tonio_> cp -rf .kde .kde2
<Tonio_> then change it and diff -ru ;)
<Tonio_> I'm searching for the xtf setting
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh yes - the default settings for conversation - the tab colours - can we set them so that they match xfce?  or are something sane?  seems like they used red for every message - i would think it should be for important messages, like when your nick is directly mentioned.
<robotgeek> Tonio_: does that have something to do with xorg.conf dpi?
<Hobbsee> *konversation.  i cant spell tonight
<robotgeek> Tonio_: http://pastebin.com/559222 maybe line #90?
* robotgeek is reading http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Control_Font_DPI_in_X
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the default settings actually are to put red only when your name is mentionned ;)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: the idea is to set the value for xft.dpi
<Tonio_> the problem is that I don't see another way to do it than in Xresources..........
<hunger> Tonio_: xft.dpi? What is that?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: the link above shows some different techniques
<Hobbsee_> ping?
<Hobbsee_> Tonio_: ah ok, i thought they changed with the new version, as i remember going and changing them all back!
<robotgeek> pong Hobbsee_ 
<Hobbsee> good
<hunger> Tonio_: Any chance to make the colors of those "sidebottons" in kate ("Documents", "Filesystem Browser", "Terminal", etc.) more consistent with those of the tabs?
<Tonio_> hunger: If I have time, why not ;)
* robotgeek does "echo "Xft.dpi:96" > .Xresources" 
<hunger> Tonio_: I'll get you a beer if I meet you someplace if you do:-)
<Tonio_> Unlike GNOME, KDE provides no native mechanism to adjust font DPI settings. This is quite unfortunate when one considers the amount of font incongruence between Qt and Gtk+ applications. Often the reason behind such inconsistencies is differing DPI settings between the X server, Qt, and Gtk+.
<Tonio_> ARGH !!!!!!!!!!!
<sealne> does anyone else sometimes get adept updater updateing but then exiting with out giving you the option to upgrade?
* hunger wonders what those Xft.dpi are used for...
<hunger> I do not even have xft installed...
<Tonio_> hunger, to fix fonts size in with X
<hunger> Tonio_: Oh, there is a libxft... I thought you were refering to that font server:-)
<hunger> Sorry for my confusion.
<Tonio_> hunger nope ;)
<robotgeek> ooh..the adept notifier is nice 
<hunger> Tonio_: That lib does not contain the string "dpi". Are you sure it will react to that setting?
<Tonio_> hunger
<Tonio_> yes hunger ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: The Xserver is set to 100dpi for both kde and gnome. Isen't that enough?
<Tonio_> hunger: we are talking about default settings
<Tonio_> that is not default
<Tonio_> that is YOURS settings ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: It is in gdm.
<Tonio_> hunger, in gdm, but the same setting doesn't exist in kdm
<Tonio_> can you paste me the line ?
<Tonio_> are they forcing dpi or xft.dpi ? that not the same thing
<Tonio_> hunger ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Tonio_: You are right... gdm does not start the Xserver with the use-100dpi-if-you-do-not-know-better.
<Tonio_> yes, according to what I know, they are setting the xft.dpi to 96 somewhere, but I don't know exactly
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, I force my dpi setting in xorg.conf:-) So X has the same settings independent of what I run:-)
<hunger> Tonio_: How can I find out my xfs.dpi setting?
<Tonio_> hunger: documentations are refering to a /etc/X11/Xresources file
<Tonio_> bu I have a folder there.......
<Tonio_> certainly a difference in the latest versions
<hunger> Tonio_: There is nothing about dpi in mine.
<hunger> But how can I read out that setting in a running X server?
* mornfall reappears
<mornfall> sealne: how that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw, someone mentioned about mac mini sound problem that there's "fix" to it
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=306&d=1107512164
<Tm_T> can't test myself though
<robotgeek> Tm_T: does it use snapper? or something else?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> what is snapper?
<sealne> mornfall: maybe 1 in 5 times when there are updates adept updater will just close after updating but not giving you the button to click for upgrading, seems a bit random, if i then run it again it is fine, never manged to get it to do it twice in a row :-/
<robotgeek> Tm_T: the soundcard in there
<Tm_T> ok
<mornfall> sealne: are you sure it's not crashing? :)
<sealne> nope not sure :)
<mornfall> sealne: if it disappears after update without doing anything, then it is
<freeflying> Tm_T: will you give the thread that guy publish on forum ?
<Tm_T> freeflying: no idea, I just got that link
<mornfall> sealne: (disappears as does not wait for you clicking quit)
<freeflying> Tm_T: I'd try it 
<Tm_T> freeflying: I'll ask where that is mentioned :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: thx
<freeflying> Tm_T: I'm tied of that problem
<sealne> mornfall: from .xsession-errors but not sure if its adept giving the error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/559250
<sealne> probably unrelated
<mornfall> that's just the notifier
<sealne> mornfall: i'd forgoten it should give the quit button so yeah must be crashing
<mornfall> sealne: okey, then it's probably fixed for beta :-)
<Tonio_> FIND IT !!!!!!!
<Tm_T> freeflying: that was mentioned in sfnet news, soo no idea where's that in forums
<Tonio_> ah no, not that one........ grmpf
<freeflying> Tm_T:  :(
* Hobbsee growls
<Hobbsee> who was it that was saying that they had no wireless problems again?
<Hobbsee> lucky
<sealne> Hobbsee: the akregator man page in debian looks fine could it be used?
<Hobbsee> sealne: i would expect so, i havent had a look
<Hobbsee> the bug was reported back in 3.4.3 
<Hobbsee> i just went thru the unassigned bugs for kde programs to find interesting bits and pieces that might still be relevant
<Hobbsee> sealne: you want to patch it?
<freeflying> robotgeek: it seems that I still can not use wireless and also sound 
<sealne> is the manpage from upstream?
<robotgeek> freeflying: i can definetly help you with the wireless, sound probably not
<Hobbsee> not sure
<freeflying> robotgeek: I've done as the wiki tell , but will not work
<sealne> Hobbsee: i'll look at it
<Hobbsee> ok
<robotgeek> freeflying: did you get the firmware correctly?
<freeflying> robotgeek: I copy it from OSX
<robotgeek> freeflying: let me give you a copy of mine, maybe that will help
<freeflying> robotgeek: plz mail me zhengpeng.hou AT gmail DOR com
<freeflying> s/DOR/DOT
<Hobbsee> sealne: http://packages.debian.net/unstable/akregator - i went searching cos i got curious
<robotgeek> freeflying: sent
<Tonio_> hum, the xft.dpi settings is something that kde isn't possible to manage, like gnome does........;
<Tonio_> damn.......;
<freeflying> robotgeek: got it . it's same s me , anyone , thx 
<Hobbsee> sealne: it's screwed in debian as well....
<Hobbsee> i cant believe this bug...
<robotgeek> freeflying: try to run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" while running this script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8772
<sealne> Hobbsee: yeah fine in sarge tho
<Hobbsee> oh good - you want to patch, or will i?
<sealne> i'll have a go
<Hobbsee> ok :)
<mornfall> what do you think? http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-manager-usability.png
* Hobbsee goes to look for another bug to fix
<Hobbsee> mornfall: what in particular?
<Hobbsee> and what the heck is full upgrade?  i've *never* understood the difference between that and apply changes
<Riddell> mornfall: it's better than the current "Install" but it still sounds a bit too much like "please computer do as I say"
<Hobbsee> hehe that too
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell!
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i have a question.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: full upgrade does an upgrde, apply changes installs the packages you've asked
<mornfall> *sigh*
<Tonio_> Riddell: bad news
<Tonio_> we can't set the xft.dpi within kde directly
<Riddell> Tonio_: why not?
<Tonio_> Riddell: gnome offers that possibility but not KDE
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ask away?
<Tonio_> let me copy past
<Hobbsee> why dont the bugs in packages like kde-pim, kde-network, etc automatically get assigned to kubuntu team?  i would think this logical
<mornfall> so someone give me the exact sounding of the texts and i'll use it
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/559274
<Riddell> mornfall: "Mark for Install" is my choice
<Tonio_> 2 hours searching on the net....
<Hobbsee> or even mark for installation
<Tonio_> so the only possibility is to get the setting in ~/.Xresources
<Hobbsee> if you want to have correct grammar :P
<mornfall> Riddell: and the terminology for filters? column title?
<mornfall> upgrade
<mornfall> removing marks?
<Riddell> Tonio_: so we have to find out how gnome-settings-daemon does it and do the same thing in startkde or somewhere
<mornfall> (keep -> "cancel changes" for button)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum........ note that I'm not sure the ubuntu crew is using that for gnome...
<Riddell> Tonio_: using what?
<mornfall> bah i should have selected different job
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think we first need to know exactly where and how is the ubuntu gnome setting the xft.dpi
<Tonio_> no ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: good question
<Tonio_> there are many ways to get that set.... for example in /etc/X11/Xresources file, in X configuration etc...
<Riddell> mornfall: Mark for Upgrade?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it does it in gnome-settings-daemon
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> let grab the soruces ;)
<Tonio_> sources
<mornfall> now give me the remaining texts
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah yes, i have a second question.  about the bugs that were from kde 3.4.2 and former - do we want to just mark them as closed, then let people reopen if the issue still exists?  there are a heck of a lot of bugs there that probably are fixed in newer versions of the packages
<robotgeek> Tonio_: apt-get source gnome-control-center and look in gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-xsettings.c
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i *think* that was all the questions i had from browsing around launchpad today :D
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if we can't recreate the problem in 3.5 then politely close it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any way to do it automatically, from a certain date and backwards?
<robotgeek> freeflying: any luck yet?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, we have to manually check if the problem still exists, that's the only way
<Hobbsee> Riddell: grrr...ok then
<Hobbsee> longest bugs are only 43 weeks old...lol
<freeflying> robotgeek: I can not test on it now , for I have not wireless environment now . :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: ah, okay. :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: how about sound on your box 
<mornfall> bah, i shall just step down as adept maintainer after 2.0... this is not fun anymore; i can't do much better than i already do, and that's apparently not good enough
<robotgeek> freeflying: works fine with 2.6.15-15 , not before that
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm not sure what other text needs changed
<Riddell> mornfall: you do a great job!
<freeflying> robotgeek: y, I use this one 
<mornfall> bah rsibreak => broken
<robotgeek> freeflying: which one?
<mornfall> Riddell: other texts: status filter (it talks about requested changes), the "Requested" column... it's not consistent with "Mark for..." actions
<freeflying> robotgeek: 2.6.15-15-powerpc
<robotgeek> freeflying: hmm, let me see what sound device i have, somehow it doesn't show up in lspci
<mornfall> (the terminology would look like "not marked" and "Marked for" column (which looks wrong to me)
<robotgeek> freeflying: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Hobbsee> crumbs...we have bugs from hoary here!
<Riddell> hmm, I didn't see the request column before
<Riddell> ah, used to be Action
<Tonio_> Riddell: if a file .bla is in ~/
<mornfall> action is not consistent either
<Tonio_> I am supposed to be able to put it in the /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default folder no ?
<Tonio_> simply removing the "dot"
<Tonio_> cause if yes, xft.dpi setting is very easy to force ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Riddell> only KDE looks there
<mornfall> also, i don't think that sounding "please computer do Foo" has much to do with usability
<sealne> Hobbsee: what should i actually be producing for the akregator problem? the man page is debian/man/akregator.man so all it really needs is replaced before being rebuilt? http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/akregator.man
<mornfall> not to mention that it's not like the user was in control -- we will do as good as we can considering his requests, but nothing more
<Tonio_> Riddell: not kdm ?
<Hobbsee> sealne: and update the changelog, saying that you changed the manpage, yeah
<mornfall> (ie, as much as the user would like, we can't install package that is 404)
<Riddell> mornfall: you are now convincing me that request is a good idea
<Riddell> this always happens when I discuss something with mornfall :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: but not kdm, just to be annoying
<mornfall> i am giving my rationale for using request
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh..... in fact the best way to let xft.dpi set is by a .Xresources file in ~/
<Tonio_> all documentations are referring to that
<robotgeek> Tonio_: that did not seem to work, though
<mornfall> #openusability does not react, as usual
<Riddell> yeah, we need to get those people using kubuntu
<Riddell> off their suse habit
<Tonio_> robotgeek: the ~/.Xresources file ?
<robotgeek> maybe i echoed wrong
<Riddell> Tonio_: how does gnome-settings-daemon do it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: need to grab the sources ;) just wait a few minutes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kdepim bugs do seem to get assigned to kubuntu-team, e.g. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/31049
<Hobbsee> Riddell: argh, that's not what i saw earlier...*searches more*
<freeflying-ibook> I can hardly use adept , after run it , it seems it freeze 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bugs - first bug is not assigned
<Hobbsee> hey does someone have a yahoo id that i can test with, for a min?  just to add?
<Hobbsee> kopete wont let you add yourself - pity!
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: venkatraghavan_vc @ yahoo .com
<Tonio_> Riddell: ./gnome-settings-xsettings.c:  settings->dpi = 96 * 1024;
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: and are you online?
<Tonio_> I need to investigate more, it is not a simple script, the source code has a bunch of files....
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: yup, only invisible i think. let me appear :)
<Hobbsee> that'd be cool - it's a little hard to test otherwise!
<sealne> Hobbsee: http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/kdepim/
<Hobbsee> sealne: where's the .orig.tar.gz?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the malone dude isn't around to ask, I'll poke him when he is
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excellent
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i have appeared :)
<Hobbsee> i see you not - can you message me?  hobbsee1
<Hobbsee> this be weird
<sealne> Hobbsee: there now
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: on the ibook?
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: y
<Tonio_> Riddell: according to what I understant, there is nothing written on the disk the daemon does everything on the fly, and the dpi setting is hardcoded...
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: can you attach gdb and get the backtrace?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no config file for that....
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: it dosen't crash 
<sealne> Hobbsee: does that look ok? i'm just off to the gym so if not i'll look when i get back
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: so?
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: gdb . <pid>
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: then bt
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/kdepim/ has links to the fixed version of kdepim - with the correct manpage of akregator.  do you want a debdiff of this, and attach it to the bug report, or just attach the link to the bug report?
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: just freeze 
<mornfall> but i want the bt
<mornfall> it does not need to crash for getting bt
<mornfall> i can't do anything without it anyway
<mornfall> as i don't have the hardware
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: crash!
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: you're still online?  or your program died?
<robotgeek> kopete died, i'm generating a backtrace
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: no stack
<mornfall> "no stack"? that's what gdb says?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ok lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yeah, debdiff would be perfect
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the beastie  number?
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: there's a race in the threading code in the released version... does not manifest on x86 and is fixed in beta...
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: it may or may not be it
<Hobbsee> i'll have to go search for it, give me a sec
<Hobbsee> just manhandling kopete here
<robotgeek> damn thing crashed again!
<robotgeek> oh wait, that's my breezy box (kde 3.5.1)
<Hobbsee> you're kidding!
<Hobbsee> when'd it crash?  before or after i signed out?
<robotgeek> i saw you sign in, and boom!
<Hobbsee> man that's a weird bug!
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: you could try getting libapt-front and adept from svn, but if you want to, let me know first -- so i sync them
* Hobbsee closes bug
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: maybe I'll try , but now I'd have test the Chinese support on dapper 
<Tonio_> okay Riddell , the gnome-settings-daemin is sending the Xft.dpi value to X via XSETTINGS
<Tonio_> there is an application called kde-xsettings, that we don't have, and that might allow about the same thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://cvs.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/soft/xsettings-kde/
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: well, let me know before you try
<Tonio_> but implementing all of this is maybe a bit too late for dapper no ?
<mornfall> what's on svn.kde.org is ages old
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bug 30753
<Hobbsee> is the beasty for akregator having the wrong man page
<Tonio_> Riddell: in xsettings-kde :  * Xft/DPI => to be done
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not implemented so far........
<Riddell> fooey
* Hobbsee grows at kopete - darn it, have to reopen the bug...
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: are you online or offline now?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: offline
<Hobbsee> that'd be why, then
* Hobbsee slaps robotgeek repeatedly with a large trout
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i tht you said quitting?
<Hobbsee> i did, dont worry
<Hobbsee> i meant that i was quitting
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: cool
<robotgeek> later, work to do
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the syntax for creating a debdiff, and outputting it to a file?  debdiff *.dsc?
<Hobbsee> excellent, its debdiff *.dsc > akregator.debdiff  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/30753  :D
<raphink> Hobbsee: you need two dsc to create a debdiff
<Hobbsee> raphink: indeed, i did :)
<raphink> Hobbsee: debdiff originalpackage.dsc newpackage.dsc > package.debdiff
<raphink> Hobbsee: good girl :)
<Hobbsee> can you check i got the right thing though?
<raphink> it looks like a valid debdiff Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi freeflying-ibook 
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: u've said u would help me on check a dpatch of mine 
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: oh yes! sorry :(
<Hobbsee> that manpage got stolen from debian sarge, so i've got no idea how good it is or not
<raphink> it's in my "messages to answer" box
<raphink> lol
<raphink> sorry, really
<raphink> Hobbsee: s/stolen/synced/
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> was wrong in dapper too...
<Hobbsee> but the old sarge version was correct, so sealne put it in :)
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: what exactly do you want me to check in this diff?
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: it can't be patched 
<raphink> brb
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: you mean the patch fails?
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: y
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> how did you make the patch?
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: I've tried use dpatch-edit and manually 
<raphink> and this one was done ...
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: but they will not work
<raphink> manually or using dpatch-edit?
<raphink> ah
<freeflying-ibook> daptch-edit
<raphink> what do you get during build ?
<freeflying-ibook> file can't be found 
<raphink> is it in debian/patches/
<freeflying-ibook> sure
<raphink> do you have the 00list too?
<freeflying-ibook> it seems dpatch try to use it , but can not find the target file
<raphink> are you sure the name in 00list is right?
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: if 00list is wrong ,will dpatch work ?
<raphink> I think it might work and not find the file
<raphink> just as you tell me it fails
<freeflying-ibook> y
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh well, gotten rid of some of the bugs in kdenetwork  :)  If you could do something with the debdiff at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/30753 that would be great
<Hobbsee> night all
<jpatrick> guys?
<Riddell> sealne: akregator fix uploaded, thanks
<Riddell> jpatrick?
<jpatrick> Riddell: not sure what was wanted but will https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/16-02-06 do?
<Riddell> jpatrick: perfect
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> Arg, wiki died again
<Riddell> try now
<jpatrick> now
<jpatrick> should I send to mailing lists? (kubuntu-devel & -users) ?
<raphink> jpatrick: wow you were fast
<jpatrick> raphink: took like 10 mins last night
<jpatrick> now, why won't kasablanca download......
<jpatrick> ah, it is
<sealne> to produce that debdiff that Hobbsee created what should i have done?
<jpatrick> what debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: have a minute to make a point on xft.dpi ? that'll not be long ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm?
<Riddell> sealne: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<Tonio_> Riddell: so the gnome daemon fixes the xft.dpi via XSETTINGS
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is not managed by kde neither kdm
<Riddell> what is XSETTINGS?
<Tonio_> there is a redhat development maintained by mandriva, called xsettings-kde, that does about the same
<Tonio_> according to what I understood it is a protocol to configure X
<Tonio_> the mandriva application mensions in the sources that xft.dpi isn't implemented for the moment
<Tonio_> could be a good base for dapper + 1
<Tonio_> but I don't think the way gnome does is implementable for dapper
<sealne> Riddell: ah, thanks i'll know for next time
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, thanks for investigating that
<Tonio_> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-app-devel-list/2002-August/msg00297.html
<jjesse> Riddell: just wanted to update you that it looks like the doc team is aiming to get the kubuntu desktop guide done in time for doc freeze date
<Tonio_> FYI, the protocol is implemented directly with gtk
<Riddell> jjesse: that would be awesome
<robotgeek> :)
<jjesse> Riddell: that is the hope, we have 3 people working on it
<Riddell> jjesse: I think desktop guide should be the priority (besides release notes)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so my opinion is to keep a look on xsettings-kde for dapper +1, search a bit if there is another solution, and there is no other one, settings dpi to 96 within kdmrc, and work on the other solution for dapper + 1
<jjesse> Riddell: it is, release notes, about kubuntu (which is "done") and also desktop guide
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you fine with this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm hesitant to do it directly within kdmrc
<Riddell> I wonder how suse does it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I understand, but between that and nothing.........
<Tonio_> hum, I may check, but I think they are fixing the full dpi....
<Tonio_> like mandriva does
<Tonio_> let me check
<Riddell> ah, well if other distros do it...
<Tonio_> anyway the xsettings-kde is a good way to go for dapper+1
<Tonio_> well, I better not saying that, but the kdmrc dpi fixing is the "standard solution", although the method is really dirty
<Tonio_> Riddell: mandiva is fixing xft.dpi within xinitrc
<_Sime> hi all.
<Tonio_> but the file is in /etc and patching it is a policy violation.... other solution is to get it modified via the xorg package, but that's a dream I think :)
<Tonio_> don't find the information concerning suee
<Tonio_> suse
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the source for the mandriva package that fixes xft.dpi : http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/mandriva/2006.0/i586/media/delta_main/xinitrc-2.4.14-1mdk.noarch.html
<jjesse> should i download today's daily build or wait for flight4
<_Sime> Tonio_: actually DPI is a real PITA. esp when changing resolution on the fly.
<_Sime> Tonio_: also at boot time. If you don't have the monitor connected then Xorg can't fetch the screen dimensions from the monitor.
<Riddell> _Sime: we know it is :)
<_Sime> I come across this problem *all* the time now. :-)
<Tonio_> _Sime: this is the reason we're searching for a solution...
<_Sime> Riddell: can we have the "Restart X server" option add to kdm?
<Tonio_> _Sime: the big problem is that the best method isn't supported by kde
<_Sime> Tonio_: that XSETTINGS thing?
<Tonio_> only gnome does
<Tonio_> absolutly :)
<_Sime> I haven't seen it before until just now.
<Tonio_> there is an application for this, but the sources mention that xft.dpi isn't actually supported
<Riddell> it's debateable if that is the "best" method, either is valid
<_Sime> would Qt4 be able to support this kind of thing?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is the "best" in the way it "just works" and is "clean"
<_Sime> I think that qt does the fonts at app startup time.
<_Sime> and may not support having the dpi changed on the fly,.
<Tonio_> of course the ideal thing would be to let xorg manage, but we know there are hundreds of issues with it...
<Tonio_> http://cvs.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/soft/xsettings-kde/
<Tonio_> here is the source for xsettings-kde
<Tonio_> _Sime: the problem is that most people are using gtk apps under kde
<jpatrick> no stable release?
<Tonio_> so simply a QT setting will not do the full job
* jpatrick has no GTK apps
<_Sime> I'm thinking more of whether it could be done on KDE.
<Tonio_> jpatrick: there is version 0.2, but xft.dpi isn't implemented...
<_Sime> Gtk will have to look after itself. ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> jpatrick: from the sources :  * Xft/DPI => to be done
<Tonio_> but that might be a good dirction for dapper+1
<Tonio_> there is a simple method, which is to create a ~/.Xresource file containg Xft.dpi = 96
<Tonio_> that works fine either, but it is not easy to manage for all profiles automatically
<_Sime> that Xresource trick, does that work for GTK and KDE apps?
<Tonio_> _Sime: yep
<_Sime> mmmm
<Tonio_> didn't test personnaly, but at least documentations say that
<_Sime> I'm a bit late to the party here. But is the problem that we don't have time to change the default Xorg config for dapper??
<Tonio_> _Sime: there are 2 probleme
<Tonio_> 1/ it is too late
<jpatrick> why does uic keep saying "Session management error: Could not open network socket"?
<Tonio_> 2/ xorg is managed by canonical that also manages gnome and has it's own working solution
<Tonio_> there is no reason they would completly change that....
<Tonio_> that's the reason we wanted to copy the gnome/ubuntu way to do, but there is no valid solution for the moment
<_Sime> but the solution is just to add Xft.dpi to ~/.Xresources or to /etc/X11/Xresources ??? (kind of?)
<_Sime> isn't that stuff loaded at login time with the xrdb command?
<allee> dpi? hah! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AchimBohnet
<Tonio_> _Sime: if /etc/X11/Xresources exists, it can be added directly there
* allee feels much better
<Tonio_> the problem is that Xresources on ubuntu isn't a file but a folder
<jpatrick> allee: :)
<_Sime> mmmm okeeeey
<_Sime> Tonio_: how is that a problem?
<Tonio_> and I didn't find any info on where to put thesetting in that case
<Tonio_> simply that ;)
<allee> hi jpatrick 
<_Sime> Tonio_: why can't we just load Xft.dpi=96 using xrdb at login time? with a script?
<Tonio_> hy allee 
<jpatrick> allee: Am I cleared to upload kmplayer? :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: because that would conflict with the ubuntu way to do
<Tonio_> and they will probably not change this because of us like that....
<allee> jpatrick: Good but I doubt I find time before saturday night :(
<Tonio_> they have a good way to do that just works....
<_Sime> Tonio_: ok, you mean that if we use Xft.dpi for kde, then the GTK apps will b0rk?
<jpatrick> allee: don't worry I have until next wenesday
<Riddell> go mandriva:
<Riddell> ! Fix the Xft dpi to 96; this prevents tiny fonts
<Riddell> ! or HUGE fonts depending on the screen size.
<Riddell> Xft.dpi: 90
<mornfall> haha
<mornfall> anyhow, fixed dpi > random screen-size-based dpi
<mornfall> it should probably go nearest-useful-dpi
<allee> I should not be here at all.  But I installed a new laptop enjoyed unreadable fonts due to wrong (hardcoded dpi) and could not resist
<mornfall> where useful is defined as something that does not make most fonts look crap
<Tonio_> Riddell: and mandriva does that within xinitrc
<Riddell> so I see
<Riddell> well shrug, maybe we should just do it in kdmrc then
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, do you think it is possible to have the setting in the xinit package maybe ?
<Tonio_> that may cause a little debate, cause that will certainly affect all *buntu versions........
<Tonio_> but in a certain way, it is cleaner than the kdmrc method.... and that sets not the full dpi, but xft.dpi only...
<_Sime> can't we just drop a script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ that sets Xft.dpi=96 using xrdb at login time if kdm is in use.
<Tonio_> _Sime: it appears the xft.dpi setting cannot be set like that... otherwise it would be a X command line option
<Tonio_> apparently, there is a protocol that allow to set that value (xsettings), and the Xresources file....
<Tonio_> there is no other ways to set it
<Tonio_> it is not like dpi=96, which you can set in many ways...
<Tonio_> that can sound messy, but all documentations are saying the same (and I read about 10 today...)
<Tonio_> but if you have another source, why not, of course :)
<_Sime> i was just playing on my dapper test machine with xrdb.
<_Sime> loading Xft.dpi: 50 or Xft.dpi: 50 take affect on newly started KDE apps.
<allee> Propsal: (I offer to write the script).  In kdmrc we use a script that outputs the X -dpi .... cmd line.  The script does:
<allee> a) scan Xorg.0.log if display size was detected
<allee> if yes -> X is started without dpi setting
<_Sime> what is the gnome xterm program called?
<allee> if not  Check for a file or start kdialog that asks for X and Y in mm/inch and output this
<Tonio_> allee: hum........; and when it is badly detected ? that happens very often too...
<raphink> _Sime: hmmm gnome-terminal ?
<allee> b) runs a gtk tool that setts Xft.dpi to the chosen dpi value
<_Sime> I want to try this out on some GTK apps.
<allee> Tonio_: I've never seen something.  Either the read / use display size from DDC info or not
<Tonio_> hum, okay ;)
<Tonio_> allee: here is another method, via xinitrc
<allee> c) if everything fails  set dpi to 96 dpi
<Tonio_> whose result is exactly the same than the gnome method
<Tonio_> allee: http://pastebin.com/559661
<Tonio_> adding this to xinitrc will give the same result than the gnome way to do
<allee> Tonio_: use xserver setup not a tools later
<Tonio_> allee: you mean ?
<allee> if the xserver gets it right all xapps  use it automaticly independend show the session is started
<allee> Even better would be DisplaySize in xorg.conf but that too later for dapper. maybe even dapper+1 depending on xorg driver devels
* allee notes that if noone cares about  correct dpi (like gnome, window) no body will care about dpi
<Tonio_> allee: hum.... certainly, but well, I have personnal examples of xorg bad detection
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd be scared to do that, breaking non-KDE wouldn't be good for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, that why I asked :)
<allee> I don't know about thei xft.dpi. So question:  If we set xftp.dpi to same as real dpi (via a gtk tool) and ...
<allee> kde and gnome use same font and size, look the identical?
<Riddell> allee: yes, correct
<allee> GOOD
<Riddell> but then it breaks if your detected DPI is incorrect
<Riddell> which happens quite a lot
<Tonio_> Riddell: +
<allee> a upstream mentioned here to include a style that automaticly transfers qt settings into gtk setting when used
<allee> someone remember what style this was?
<Riddell> gtk-qt-engine?
<Riddell> qtcurve probably
<Tonio_> ah !! nope it is another one
<Tonio_> allee: the problem is that it transfers the font value, not the dpi one
<allee> I thought this style does it?
<Tonio_> don't think so... anyway, most people want to change the style, so configuring desktop arround a specific style is a bit problematic no ?
<allee> Tonio_: goes gnome use pt or pixel for fonts size
<allee> +?
<allee> Tonio_: we are talking about the default setup
<Tonio_> allee: + because I that bad detection happens a lot (according to my own experience...)
<allee> Tonio_: here the 'bad detection' is always wrong detection aka fall back to 75 dpi
<allee> Tonio_: feel free to send me the xorg.0.conf
<Tonio_> allee: yes, that's right, but if changing the theme causes fonts problems, that might sound messy for users I think
<allee> Tonio_: I've several radeons and intel buildin graphics at all got it wrong
<Tonio_> allee: well I don't habe the machine here, but I may send it to you when possible, okay ;)
* allee looks dreamy when he used a patch radeon driver that got all this right.
<allee> Tonio_: great. thx.  Pleas add also the real physical dimension and dots in x and y
<Tonio_> yep, no pb ;) my girlfriend has a iiyama screen that causes that problem ;)
<allee> Question: Would be on first kdm a dialog that asks for  X and Y in mm/cm/inch be acceptable?
<allee> iijama?  Hah!  Our 19'' TFT have totally crazy resolution infos in DCC!!
<Tonio_> it is a 17 CRT
<allee> ^^ 19'' is from Iijama
<allee> Tonio_: Hui Lu (sp?) once debugged with me a radeon driver.  This could handle the Iijama 17'' and 19'' perfectly
<Tonio_> allee: ah cool ;) the problem is that I don't my girlfriend partching the driver sources and compiling it ^^
<Tonio_> allee: my question is, wouldn't it be more interesting for someone knowing C to add the xft/dpi fonction to the xsettings-kde mandriva's application ?
<Tonio_> this way we would perfectly feet the ubuntu mecanism...
<allee> I first heard about xsettings-kde when you mentioned it here
<Tonio_> allee: well I discovered it this morning, while investigatingon the gnome way to do
<allee> I don't know how this x xtentions work, but why use a new tool?   gnome set it somehow
<allee> so lets use the same tool to set it to the value (hopefully the correct value) that kde uses
<Tonio_> allee: if it is possible to use the gnome tool without gnome depandancies issues, of course ;)
<Tonio_> allee: the problem is that "the tool" is a daemon
<Tonio_> that depends all gnome
<Tonio_> it doesn't set that once, but everytime gnome is launcged
<Tonio_> launched
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, and we start this tool too in kdm startup.
<Tonio_> I haven't read about a binary that could set the value with a simple command
<allee> Tonio_: this tool must be very basic glib/gtk.  So it will not pull in nautilus
<Tonio_> allee: here is the file : gnome-control-center: usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon
<Tonio_> I don't think it is a "basic binary"
<Tonio_> ;)
<allee> Tonio_: if we find the glib/gtk call, a new littel wrapper should not be longer that some dozend of lines
<Tonio_> allee: yes but how to get the lib/tool on kde without creatting a depandancy issue ?
<allee> Tonio_: gnome lauched, means on login to gnome session, or every gnome app ask the daemon what the value of xft.dpi will be?
<_Sime> Tonio_: what does zsettings-kde have to do? a) set the DPI using XSETTINGS for the benifit of gnome apps, b) get changes from gnome-control-thing and set Xft.dpi for the kde apps?
<Tonio_> allee: nope, according to what I understood, XSETTINGS if a protocol to configure X on the fly
<Tonio_> and there is an implementation of that protocol for gnome while there is not for kde
<allee> sounds like obsure xrandr like extention
<Tonio_> xsettings-kde aims to be a kde implementation of that protocol
<Tonio_> ./gnome-settings-xsettings.c:  settings->dpi = 96 * 1024;
<Riddell> mornfall: app-install-data is in
<Tonio_> here is the exact line where the dpi is set for gnome
<allee> Tonio: can you point me to the various tar balls?  (I've downloaded gnome-control-center already)
<Tonio_> allee: it is in gnome-control-center
<Tonio_> cd gnome-settings-daemon
<allee> and XSETTINGS
<allee> +?
<Tonio_> allee: did search at the moment
<Tonio_> it seems it is implemented directly in gtk2
<Tonio_> let me search
<mornfall> Riddell: ok, i'll look at it when home
<mornfall> --> home
<mornfall> laters
<Tonio_> allee: fyi -> http://www.freedesktop.org/Standards/xsettings-spec
<allee> good libgtk is not a heavy dependency ;)
<allee> Tonio_: I can't beleave they treat dpi a <rant>setting dpi like setting like double click time?   Me wonders when they redefine the velocity of light and call it a setting
<Tonio_> allee: that can sound shocking, but that the real cruel world ;)
<Tonio_> and the problem is that gtk2 is based on those specifications...
<allee> they tweak the wrong end.  Certainly we need a way to scale the hole desktop.  But they should not use dpi for it.  It's like redefining what a meter is or how many pixels your monotor has
<Tonio_> indeed ;)
<Tonio_> but as it works for 95% people, they don't mind
<Tonio_> and I can understand both your vision and that other one
<Tonio_> and well, although that is not the "perfect solution", if windows, osx, all gnome based distros, and many kde ones are doing that, that should be so bad.... my opinion at least ;)
<allee> Tonio_: I see everyday who badly windows does it.  We have lots of hires monitors.  Ask you eye-doctor how good windows default fonts are
<allee> Macs hardware magicly has by accident the right dpi.  More pixels -> bigger monitors ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> the advantages in providing hardware + software at the same time
* allee tries to install some selected gnome-apps 
<raphink> Riddell: I've got a problem
<raphink> Riddell: I uploaded a new version of kdesdk to ubuntu, and it was rejected, saying I can't upload for this package... it's in universe though
<raphink> or is it in main?
<raphink> Filename: pool/universe/k/kdesdk/kdesdk_3.5.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb  :s
<raphink> I don't get it
<jpatrick> me neither
<raphink> well it's ok I'll have riddell upload instead ;)
<raphink> and that'll be my second fix in main :)
* allee got kicked by a users why a laptop iand the public station ready :(
<allee> Tonio_: Do you think is acceptable for dapper if we get gnome app use at leas same size of fonts (maybe same type too) and ignore ...
<allee> that maybe a same gnome app looks different in a KDE session and a GNOME session?
<allee> I think about how to get right dpi and fallback on failure to 96 fake dpi
<Riddell> strange
* hunger tries switching to gnome from time to time (mostly because you have less problems with ubuntu/unstable), but somehow never manages.
<jpatrick> what's the command for kwallet?
<hunger> kwalletmanager IIRC.
<allee> Riddell: ?   
<Riddell> raphink not being able to upload kdesdk
* allee relaxes
<raphink> Riddell: well LP says it's in main
<raphink> Riddell: but the current binary is in universe
<raphink> Riddell: was it put in main lately?
<_Sime> gnome-terminal listens to Xft.dpi.
<Riddell> raphink: ah, kdesdk-scripts is needed for the translations
<Riddell> that's why it's in main, forgot about that
<raphink> Riddell: ok that explains
<Riddell> raphink: got something for me to upload then?
<raphink> Riddell: so the sources are in main, but the binary is in universe, right?
<raphink> Riddell: yep
<raphink> Riddell: wait a min I'll give you the link
<raphink> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/31782
<Riddell> raphink: source main, kdesdk-scripts main, all other binaries universe
<raphink> yes
<sealne> is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/+bug/6141 the bug that was fixed awhile ago, i can't reproduce it
<sealne> i remember empty windows for awhile
<raphink> Riddell: did you commit my patch?
<_Sime> Tonio_: I've add that extra Xft/* support to xsettings-kde. I can now tell gnome-terminal that the DPI is 50.
<_Sime> Tonio_: or 96 or whatever.
<Riddell> raphink: not yet, will do in a minute
<Riddell> _Sime: you patched xsettings-kde?
<_Sime> Riddell: yes,
<jpatrick> sealne: I don't fix it was fixed
<_Sime> Riddell: now I need to know what Xft settings it should be serving up.
<jpatrick> ...was in Gentoo
<Riddell> sealne: not sure but if you can't reproduce it that suggests it's fixed
<_Sime> Riddell: what is the rest of the plan?
<Riddell> _Sime: plan was to follow gnome-settings-daemon which sets xft.dpi to 96
<Riddell> then we can use the same font sizes as gnome, and blame any problems on them
<_Sime> and how do the KDE apps get 96?
<Riddell> from xft
<_Sime> where exactly?
<_Sime> kdm with -dpi 96?
<Riddell> well you just said you had got xsettings-kde to do it
<_Sime> xsettings-kde servers the Xft settings to gnome apps. KDE apps don't pay any attention to it. xsettings-kde reads .../config/kdeglobals and serves those settings to gnome apps.
<_Sime> On my breezy machine, KDE apps just use what the X server says is the DPI or what has been set using .Xresources/xrdb.
<_Sime> from what I can see.
<_Sime> xsettings-kde is a bridge from kdeglobals to gnome.
<_Sime> When kdeglobals is changed then xsettings-kde hears about it, reloads kdeglobals and broadcasts the changes to gnome.
<_Sime> (I'll test that in a sec).
<sealne> i can confirm https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kimdaba/+bug/4358
<Riddell> _Sime: if I run gnome-settings-daemon the font sizes on kde programs change
<Riddell> on newly run kde programs
<Riddell> so they must pay attention to xft dpi
<Riddell> sealne: can you edit the status of those bugs?
<sealne> don't think i can?
<Riddell> sealne: click on the link underneith "Fix Requested In"
<sealne> i have request fix in: upstream or in distribution
<Riddell> no, the "kimdaba (Ubuntu)" text
<Riddell> will take you to +editstatus page
<jjesse> hmmm every i try to download from cdimage fails just at the end of the download :(
<sealne> ah got it sorry
<Riddell> sealne: it's not intuitive I agree
<sealne> what about the libqt one?
<Riddell> sealne: mark is as Fix Released with a polite note to reopen if they still have the problem
<sealne> k
* sealne starts to get the hang of this :)
<_Sime> Riddell: i'll have a look a the gnome-settings-daemon. it is probably doing the same things as xrdb <<EOF Xft.dpi: 96 blah blah.
<_Sime> I had to rescue the neighbours cat from our cat....
<_Sime> and the glasswasher guy want to be paid, and some delivery guy wanted directions, and I was making a cup of tea... all at the same time...
<Riddell> _Sime: wow :)
<sealne> what about https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kchmviewer/+bug/29738 i can't reproduce the error part and the rest sounds like a feature request?
<Riddell> sealne: do a few most and you'll steal the bug day star of the day award from hobsee
<_Sime> the other cat sneaked in while I was talking to the washer guy...
<_Sime> what is the easiest way to get to the gnome-settings-daemon source?
<Riddell> _Sime: it's in control-center
<_Sime> i see it
<_Sime> they have a xrdb dir....
* _Sime is reading gnome source...
<_Sime> and the winner is...... <drum roll>
<_Sime> the gnome-settings-daemon
<_Sime> uses
<_Sime> xrdb to set Xft.dpi, Xft.hinting, Xft.hintstyle etc etc.
<_Sime> and that is why how KDE apps get affected by gnome-settings-daemon.
<_Sime> the settings themselves are pulled out of the gconf db.
<allee> _Sime: Great.
<_Sime> I'm just now try to work out where the Xft defaults come from.
<allee> So we only point left is how to get the right DPI (or falback to this 96 dpi)
<_Sime> xsettings-kde should probably serve those settings up from xft.
<_Sime> or only use 96dpi
<allee> _Sime: 'right' source of dpi is xorg driver
<_Sime> yeah, but weirds ass DPIs are annoying...
<allee> _Sime: hardcoding?  Being primitive like year ago with bitmap fonts?
<_Sime> ddcprobe can tell you how big the screen is.
<allee> _Sime: Noone complained here and we have the whole range 75 - 144
<_Sime> I would have. :-)
<_Sime> with ddcprobe you can see if the DPI info is *missing*.
<_Sime> very handy.
<allee> size and total dots are enought ;)
<_Sime> personally I would like DPI to be configurable. 
<_Sime> AUTO or 96dpi.
<_Sime> there is still time. FF is next week.
<allee> _Sime: Maybe we need another way to tune.  But not dpi.  Without WYSIWYG is impossibile
<allee> why the hell does ddcinfo round to cm ignoring mm?  Strange
<Riddell> _Sime: so we should just call xrdb in startkde?
<_Sime> I think so...
<_Sime> if a gnome app can't contact a xsettings daemon then they just use the xrdb defaults.
<mornfall> allee: i would be happy with dpi autodetection if there was a way to set pixel font size for the UI :-))
<_Sime> confirmed, xsettings daemon, otherwise defaults.
<_Sime> well for gnome-terminal anyway.
<sealne> what is the correct way to pass a wishlist onto bugs.kde?
<_Sime> http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/gnome-control-center/trunk/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-xsettings.c?rev=6487&view=markup
<_Sime> search on xrdb
<_Sime> they set 4 or so xft things
<Riddell> sealne: report it to bugs.kde.org and add a link in launchpad
<Riddell> sealne: it's quite time consuming unfortunatly
<sealne> yeah especially searching to make sure its not a duplicate
<Riddell> _Sime: so what's the command line for setting xft.dpi via xrdb?
<allee> mornfall: what an accident! I took a break and came to the identical conclusion, wanted write it and saw your message :)
<_Sime> http://pastebin.com/559928
<sealne> what status should it be after adding to bugs.kde?
<_Sime> Riddell: not sure if we should also be setting the hinting etc too.
<Riddell> sealne: confirmed
<sealne> k
<Riddell> sealne: and request fix upstream
<sealne> k
<Riddell> _Sime: works for me :)
<_Sime> Riddell: you just tried it in startkde?
<Riddell> _Sime: just on the command line now, but I can try adding it to startkde
<Riddell> then we need to set the default font sizes to something smaller
<_Sime> Riddell: fixed on 96dpi?
<Riddell> yes
<mornfall> allee: maybe you could file a wishlist and assign it to me? on bugs.kde.org... i could want to implement the pixel-size stuff for kde 4
<_Sime> cool
<_Sime> most fonts are optimised for 10pt, 12pt at 96dpi.
<_Sime> that is just a fact of life. :)
<allee> _Sime: and on hires monitor all those optimization are useless because the fonts are too small.  On low res you, with are most of the time small they are too big.
<_Sime> allee: then set the fonts to something bigger.
<allee> I agree that most new monitor are around 100 dpi to the optimization if good there.
<allee> _Sime: and work at the next monitor and make it smaller or bigger depending on hardware
<_Sime> allee: yes, but people don't change monitors very often.
<_Sime> allee: I know what you are saying and it is right in theory. But we need to be pragmatic. :-/
<_Sime> allee: and most people want fonts to look good.
<Riddell> they also want fonts that look the same in gtk and qt
<allee> _Sime: I have not problem rounding dpi to 96 dpi for let's say +/- 5 %.  but for 30% ... argl
<allee> Riddell: same in gtk and qt is okay.  But this is independent of hardcoding-dpi
<allee> I mean a) 96 dpi is better that current fallback of 75 dpi.  b) rounding dpi to get optimized fonts is okay too c) ..
<allee> c) hardcoding it for all cases is nonsense (IMH0)
<_Sime> windows appears to use 96dpi as a default, and 120dpi for the "large fonts" setting.
<allee> fonts optimization are overrules by the hardcoded/real dpi.
<allee> _Sime: one can't use large fonts.  Almost al applications have cut strings :(
<_Sime> allee: what do you mean?
<allee> _Sime: that's one reason I like unix/linux and especially KDE because independen were you have you saw roughtly the same
<_Sime> allee: oh, on windows.
<_Sime> allee: yes, windows sucks like that...
<allee> _Sime: button and label seem to use fixed pixel sizes.  Bigger fonts  -> end of strings is now displayed
<_Sime> allee: also known as "why the hell can't I resize this window???"
<allee> _Sime: about monitor changes.  Users laptop and workstation almost never have same DPI.  Your collaborators in next office another DPI.   And noone cares because fonts have everywhere the same physical size
<allee> _Sime: right :)
<_Sime> Riddell: we can make the DPI (96, 120 etc or auto) configurable in displayconfig.
* allee last word on this topic:  96 dpi is better than current status.  If time is left, please, use it for poor users that have much bigger/smaller DPI where the the optimizitions actually make things worse
<_Sime> MacOS looks like it uses 72dpi (old perhaps)
<Riddell> _Sime: where would we save the value for it to be picked up by startkde from?
<_Sime> Riddell: where ever you like. :->
<jpatrick> Riddell: should I ask for a UVF exception for krusader?
<_Sime> ~/.kde/config/somewhere
<_Sime> Riddell, allee: I'm trying to google a list of dpis that work well for fonts.
<Riddell> _Sime: somewhere that can easily be read by a shell script (i.e. startkde)
<_Sime> Riddell, allee: perhaps we can detect the current dpi from Xorg (with xdpyinfo), use 96 instead of 75, and 'snap' to the nearest good dpi and use that.
<Riddell> sounding complex..
<_Sime> true
<allee> As long as xdriver does not get DPI right, it will never be easy
<allee> Riddell: not that complex  list of  dpi between xN and yN; set dpi to zN;  if dpi 75 set 96; else use what xserver found
<allee> currently list would contain only one entry  96dpi  with e.g., +/-  20%
<_Sime> above about 120 dpi most fonts (ok 12pt) look ok because they are some many pixels large.
<_Sime> you only really run into trouble when a character has to be rendered with a height < 10-12 pixels,
<_Sime> fonts that are small in terms of pixels.
<_Sime> that is when you get really ugly rendering.
<_Sime> our good friends have some recommendations for font makers: http://www.microsoft.com/typography/otspec/recom.htm
<_Sime> search on "Device resolutions"
<_Sime> Riddell: it looks like the "best" DPIs are 96, 120, 300, 600, anything above 120 can probably best not be rounded.
<Riddell> so why does X default to 75 I wonder
<Riddell> jpatrick: not sure, it's a new feature release presumably?
<_Sime> Riddell: way old 75 dpi bitmap fonts.
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes, lots of new things
<_Sime> Riddell: historical reasons I guess.
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'm not sure what the current practice is for non-bugfix new versions in universe, you'd have to ask the MOTU
<jpatrick> ok
<allee> _Sime: you are my hero!  I'm very sorry, I can't spend time on it right now.  I saved the irc log and check the links later.  Pitty that work and family has strong demand this time :(
* _Sime smiles.
<_Sime> Riddell: so what do you want to do? Should I write a small C program that outputs a recommend DPI based on rounding and what Xorg reports?
<_Sime> Riddell: or do you want a python program? ;-)
<mornfall> remoralised mornfall goes back to coding
<Riddell> _Sime: if it's running at KDE startup it needs to be a C program
<Riddell> python far too slow
<Riddell> mornfall: woo!
<mornfall> (i wish someone would fix emacs-snapshot though)
<mornfall> or maybe i should just use non-snapshot
<mornfall> i can't even recall why i upgraded
<_Sime> Riddell: you're going to put an optimised-for-speed C program and call it from a slow-as-tar shell script??? ;)
<mornfall> pykde takes loads of memory
<Riddell> it doesn't have to be optimised, but pykde takes a good while to load 
<_Sime> yes, but I don't need pykde to do this. ;-)
<Riddell> ok, plain old python takes a while to load
<mornfall> it's still a fair bit of overhead
<mornfall> unless python is likely to be pre-cached
<mornfall> and it does not take much memory to run the script
<_Sime> well, I'm pretty sure that python does get run at boot time.
<_Sime> => cached.
<_Sime> time python nix.py =>  0.01s user 0.01s system 85% cpu 0.028 total
<mornfall> 3M RSS for the interpreter
<mornfall> could be worse indeed
<_Sime> i'm happy to write that little prog in C, but...
<_Sime> when we are talking about slow, we are often talking about something less than a 1/10 of a second.
<_Sime> perspective people.
<Riddell> maybe I'm wrong
<Riddell> of course bash would be best in this case :)
<Riddell> but sure, write it in python and I'll put it in
<_Sime> oh! and I had started with C!
<_Sime> :-)
<Riddell> keep going then :)
<Riddell> C is more difficult to package of course
<_Sime> really?
<_Sime> actually there already is a python prog from guidance that runs at login.
<Riddell> well it's more than just copying a file
<_Sime> displayconfig-restore.py, it also has to work around problems with Xorg.
<Riddell> _Sime: what runs that at login?
<_Sime> Riddell: via /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ IIRC.
<Riddell> oh yes, of course
<Riddell> so we could quietly have a Xft DPI setting in there
<Riddell> allee: how can I close Bug#353344 in debian as won't fix?
<_Sime> Riddell: yep!
<allee> checking ...
<allee> Riddell: Heh, nice report.  send e-mail to control@bugs.debian.org  with body  tags #353344 + wontfix
<allee> there's also the nice bts tool.  but I have not used it yet.
<Riddell> allee: that body all on one line?
<_Sime> Riddell: on a similiar issue. kdm needs to offer the option to restart Xorg. This is need if someone modifies the config with displayconfig.
<allee> one cmd per line in body
<allee> you can also use:
<allee> package umbrella
<allee> tags #num + taga
<allee> stop
<allee> but only 'tags #num + tagA' as only body content works too
<Riddell> ok, I've tried that, lets see what happens :)
* Riddell logs out to see what kdm does currently
<allee> all commands and examples: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control
<allee> Riddell, _Sime I have to go home to family.  ONLY 30 hours late. Hope kids don't kill me :(   Highway here I am!
<allee> bye
<_Sime> ok, bye
<jpatrick> what are config.sub and config.guess rules doing in krusader's rules file?
<jpatrick> doesn't have a compat file either....
* mornfall just merged adept to svn.kde.org
<_Sime> Riddell: just got it working here. :-) yay!
<_Sime> GF wants attention.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-23
<Hobbsee> morning all
<atie> hi
<Hobbsee> hi atie 
<atie> Hobbsee, hi
<atie> freeflying-ibook, hi
<freeflying-ibook> atie: hi
<atie> freeflying-ibook, have you seen the mail from iwj (Ian)?
<freeflying-ibook> atie: what the topic ?
<atie> freeflying-ibook, fontconfig... waiting for you and HuaHua.
<freeflying-ibook> atie: I'm reading it now 
<freeflying-ibook> atie: Ian means that set up conf in conf.d for each language ?
<atie> freeflying-ibook, he just understood why we need XML configration hacks
<atie> and maybe per ttf-font package will be answer
<freeflying-ibook> atie: but this way may not be acceptted. 
<atie> first of we need to see all XML configurations for each ttf-font package if it needs to improve.
<atie> s/first of/first of all
<freeflying-ibook> atie: y, and we chinese are working on it now .
<atie> freeflying-ibook, I thought so.
<freeflying-ibook> atie: the conf must not affect other languages 
<atie> freeflying-ibook, yes.
<atie> freeflying-ibook, have sometime to put your stuff to wiki, then talk together.
<atie> nowadays I am at #ubuntu-ko
<freeflying-ibook> atie: ok
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> ok, xgl doesn't really work here yet
<sealne> hmm https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/443/ won't let me select upstream fix request as it claims there isn't a source package for kile?
<sealne> is that due to it being universe?
<Tm_T> ugh, when flight 4 is out
<Tm_T> ?
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/installer-search.png :-)
<mornfall> \o/
<Hobbsee> mornfall: very nice!!!
<sealne> shiny :)
<Hobbsee> sealne: i took your sources, and made a debdiff with your fix - did you end up seeing the bug report for it?
<sealne> yep and i now know how to make the debdiff i wasn't sure at the time, thanks
<sealne> the man page for debdiff wasn't quite clear enough for me :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sealne> still not sure what you can do with the debdiff tho
<Hobbsee> it's easier to put into the package, i think
<sealne> any idea if you can only select upstream fix request for packages in main?
<Hobbsee> not sure, i''m assuming you can set it anywhere
<sealne> i was trying for kile
<sealne> but it wouldn't find the source package
<sealne> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/443/
<Hobbsee> weird, no idea
<sealne> in launchpad any idea what "Keys pending validation" means when i tried to set my gpg key?
<Hobbsee> er...you've uploaded it to the keyserver, i assume?
<sealne> yeah
<jpatrick> sealne: check your mail
* Hobbsee hates all this keys business
<sealne> jpatrick: ah :)
<sealne> pity i can't read it at home as kmail dosen't seem to like some gpg stuff which is weird
<sealne> yet it works fine at work and i have as far as i can tell the same related packages installed
<sealne> some signed email displays fine but other stuff i just get a wee padlock in the message body
<sealne> home is breezy, work is now dapper but when it was breezy it worked fine there
* jpatrick tries to get a new krusader into dapper
* Hobbsee thought she saw a bug on that sealne 
<sealne> hmm
<sealne> its not https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/31212
<jpatrick> wasn't that fixed ages ago
* jpatrick had that problem
<Hobbsee> check it...
<Hobbsee> you can mark it fixed if it is fixed
<sealne> i've always had it in kubuntu since i started using it pre breezy release
<sealne> sid worked so much better on my home machine :P
<jpatrick> looks like my message was 'scrubbed': https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000456.html
<mornfall> listening to Stargazers on Oceanborn by Nightwish (2:17/4:28)
* jpatrick listening to New Born by Muse
* Hobbsee is not listening to anything, as it would wake the parents
<jpatrick> headphones...
<mornfall> good i don't live with parents
<sealne> volume control? :)
* jpatrick does
<Hobbsee> good point
* Hobbsee does as well
<Hobbsee> might have some headphones somewhere
<jpatrick> sealne: I think we can mark as fiixed
* jpatrick out to lunch :9
<sealne> jpatrick: which?
<mornfall> Riddell: *poke* -- do we want to default to "Any Suite" or "KDE" in adept installer?
<mornfall> Riddell: also, the KDE .desktop files in app-install-data are exceptionally poor (the rest is merely "poor")
<mornfall> i thought i'd improve since breezy, but there are no hints of that
<mornfall> ok, i take that back -- they are better
<incinerator> any new on when flight 4 will be released?
<mornfall> incinerator: i hope not before sunday -- otherwise it'll go out without adept 1.90 :p
<incinerator> thx, I'm fed up with flight 3, going back to breezy on my laptop just now
<incinerator> the kernel in df3 is t3h s|_|ck
<mornfall> (sunday = tomorrow)
<incinerator> got that....
<mornfall> what's the schedule?
<incinerator> ???
<incinerator> schedule on the wiki doesn't say anything about the flight releases :-(
<jpatrick> sealne: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/31212
<mornfall> Riddell: how would i go about asking removal of kfmclient*desktop from app-install-data?
<mornfall> Riddell: and adding about 5 dozen icons? :)
<sealne> hunger: is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/31212 still affecting you?
<Tm_T> hm
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> freeflying-ibook: hullo
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: need kopete-0.12'deb for ppc   :)
<Tm_T> you mean I should build?
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: if you can give source package , I can build it for you 
<Tm_T> sounds good
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: nice
<Tm_T> andred: right?
<Tm_T> andred: oh, you're here already
<jpatrick> hmmm
<Tm_T> freeflying-ibook: sort it out with andred, I think that's the best way to do
<andred> Tm_T: sure, just gimme the link and i'll try to add it to the repository
<andred> erm, freeflying-ibook: sure, just gimme the link and i'll try to add it to the repository
<andred> have to figure out how to add different archs first though
<freeflying-ibook> andred: which link ?
<andred> the link to the package
<Tm_T> andred: also give sources (and debian dir) to him so he can _build_ package first ;)
<Tm_T> I bet your sources are less forked
<andred> ah, ok. first things first :)
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> now coffee and curling in tv, good luck with it ;) ->
<andred> freeflying-ibook: what do you need from me now?
<andred> only sources or anything else too
<freeflying-ibook> andred: source and debian dir
<andred> ok, one second, have to boot the pc
<andred> freeflying-ibook: should i send it via email?
<freeflying-ibook> andred: sure , zhengpeng.hou AT gmail DOT com
<freeflying-ibook> who need backtrace of adept_notifier yestoday ?
<andred> freeflying-ibook: can i somehow clean the debian-dir?
<freeflying-ibook> andred: if you'd like
<andred> i mean is there a debwhatever that cleans it for me?
<jpatrick> fakeroot debian/rules clean ?
<andred> cool thanks
<andred> freeflying-ibook: email's out
<freeflying-ibook> andred: got it 
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T , andred: how shall I give the binary package to you ?
<andred> my email is andre@duffeck.de
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: wibble
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: i am about the only person who cares about adept* stacktraces
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: hi
<ubijtsa2> andred: got that kopete link again ? :)
<andred> ubijtsa2: wait a second, i'm just setting up a new repository
<ubijtsa2> andred: okidoki.. 
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: you have one?
<ubijtsa2> I have just tried dist-upgrade on a Thinkpad X31 running Breezy..
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: just a moment 
<ubijtsa2> reinstall seems such an attractive option now..
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8818
<jpatrick> ubijtsa2: oh dear :(
<ubijtsa2> jpatrick: this time, the dist-upgrade worked (with a bit of coaxing)
<ubijtsa2> but in all, it was "the operation mas a success - the patient died"
<ubijtsa2> s/mas/was/
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: that's not a hanging program is it?
<andred> ubijtsa2: deb http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete breezy main
<mornfall> looks like a perfectly finely running one
<ubijtsa2> udev was less than cooperative after the reboot.. /usr/lib/iftab_helper being the main culprit
<mornfall> aha
<mornfall> okey, it's possibly corrupt
<ubijtsa2> andred: thank you
<andred> ubijtsa2: np
<ubijtsa2> andred: I can sub breezy with dapper - yeah ?
<andred> yes :) i thought it was breezy
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: but it can hardly use 
<ubijtsa2> andred: I have 50% of my boxes on dapper now. the last one to be upgraded is my main one here at home.
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: not sure what you mean?
<andred> ubijtsa2: ah, i see
<andred> ubijtsa2: is there a problem downloading the package?
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: it will freeze ,or  hang on 
<ubijtsa2> andred: I think so
<andred> ubijtsa2: one second
<ubijtsa2> :)
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: as I've told you yestoday
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: you told me it hangs -- i assumed it freezes hard
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: the only thing I can do is to kill it 
<andred> ubijtsa2: pleasy try again (apt-get update first)
<ubijtsa2> ok
<ubijtsa2> andred: working fine now :)
<andred> alright :)
<ubijtsa2> andred: as far as I can tell, your package works fine
<andred> ubijtsa2: the dapper package was made by Tm_T, but thanks anyway :)
<ubijtsa2> ok, thanks to your both for the package :)
<Tm_T> ugh
<hunger> any idea when the suspend issue will be fixed in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> i think they were talking about it in #ubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> food now
<hunger> jpatrick: It works in ubuntu (at least for me).
<hunger> jpatrick: The sleep itself works fine (/etc/acpi/sleep.sh), acpid recognizes that I press the suspend button and fakes a keypress.
<hunger> which then gets ignored.
<jpatrick> hunger: ok
<mornfall> yay
<jpatrick> what?
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/installer-description.png
<ubijtsa2> mornfall: sweeet :)
<apokryphos> wow, very sweet
<jjesse> mornfall: that is really awesome :)
<jpatrick> mornfall: wow, cool
* apokryphos still finds the long buttons odd :P
<mornfall> apokryphos: that will be fixed when i get around to :p -- but it's compact (both space and code wise :)
<apokryphos> and certainly user-friendly -- very nice to see. Great stuff, really 8)
<apokryphos> mornfall: is it structured to order things by applications now, or something?
<apokryphos> (rather than by packages?)
<jpatrick> mornfall: no maintainer line?
<jjesse> if so why the change/move?
* jpatrick wants to see his name there
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> it's supposed to be ultra-simple
<mornfall> not sure maintainer is crucial info for the user :P
<apokryphos> mornfall: is this to be the main adept interface?
<mornfall> not at all
<apokryphos> oh ok
<mornfall> there's no "main adept interface"
<apokryphos> similar to gnome's/ubuntu's add/remove application?
<mornfall> there are: manager, installer, updater and notifier
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> this is the installer, I take it
<mornfall> considering the window title, yes :)
<apokryphos> will the manager have all the other extra things (such as changelog, list of files) etc?
<mornfall> no changelog
<mornfall> technically nearly undoable
* apokryphos gets quite excited :P
<apokryphos> Installer seems like the perfect thing for the new user
<mornfall> apokryphos: consult http://people.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept-2006-02-12/manager9.png for filelist shot
<mornfall> the screeny is fairly old, hmm
<mornfall> let me take a new one
<apokryphos> I haven't checked the development of it in some time; it's looking good 8)
<apokryphos> "changelog" is listed there?
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/manager-filelist.png
<mornfall> the changelog will appear if some magic happens :-)
<mornfall> otherwise i'll just drop the tab
<apokryphos> right
<mornfall> (it's currently empty)
<apokryphos> hm, where/how does the search come in there?
<mornfall> which search?
<mornfall> the package list w/ filters?
<mornfall> this is what you get after clicking "details" in the search
<apokryphos> do you still use that svn on kde playground (?) for adept? Might be worth trying out
<apokryphos> (unfortunately currently not in university halls, though, so stuck on suse for the day)
<mornfall> it is in playground yes, but it's synced only rarely
<mornfall> i have a local svk repository
<mornfall> it's also a bitch to compile ;-)
<apokryphos> oh ok
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> it's looking nice =), is a version going to appear in dapper soon?
<apokryphos> mind you, I'm totally ignorant of the one currently in dapper -- will have to check when I'm back.
<mornfall> there's a week old version in dapper
<apokryphos> nice, ok
<mornfall> i'll chase Riddell tomorrow to upload the beta i'm working on now
* apokryphos looks forward to testing :)
<mornfall> ha, *rapes kjanuswidget*
<mornfall> and now it's time for a small bit of food :-)
<mornfall> bbiab
<jshadow> hey folks, in my plugin for katapult I'm getting a bunch of errors in the QT headers, mostly about uchar and other types, is there a typical cause for this?
<jshadow> here's the errors http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/561684
<toma> spellcheckcatalog.cpp:19 ?
<jshadow> thats one of my source files
<tvo> accidentally typed a random char before the #includes?
<toma> paste?
<jshadow> hmm lemmie look quick
<jshadow> bah yes *// closing comments
<jshadow> thanks
<jshadow> down to only a few errors now.. maybe I'll have this going this weekend =)
<tvo> cool
<mornfall> uhm, anyone can confirm if gnome-app-install does this on startup? gobject.GError: Icon 'gnome-settings-default-applications' not present in theme
<mornfall> instead of starting up that is
<seaLne> not on breezy
<mornfall> dapper here
<mornfall> *sigh*
<mornfall> this thing is messed up
<jjesse_> Riddell: yping?
* mornfall cries
<mornfall> this gnome-app-install thing is so utterly broken :|
<mornfall> every time i install it it dies with a different error
<mornfall> i always managed to hack it to run
<mornfall> apparently not this time
<mornfall> die broken thing die
<hunger> mornfall: Which thing in particular?
<mornfall> hunger: gnome-app-install
<hunger> mornfall: Why are you cursing about a gnome app on kubuntu-devel? ;-)
<mornfall> because i am writing the kde alternative
<hunger> mornfall: Oh, then you have my sympathy!
* hunger wanted to use a gnome-lib once in a C++ project and ended up having to redo the whole mess.
<mornfall> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<mornfall> i hate it
<mornfall> let's give up
<mornfall> i can't get it to run
<mornfall> if not finding an icon is fatal error i guess that's enough to know
<mornfall> it's so damn frustrating
<mornfall> b-r-o-k-e-n
<mornfall> it so totally makes me cringe
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-24
<mornfall> gn
<mornfall> *asleep*
<Lathiat> anyone seen a bug where the treeview loses all of its text? i've only noticed it in kontact but its happened a few times
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/treeview-textless.png 
<toma> yep, reported it in bugs.kde.org
<tinin> boooh! lot of work round here..
<mornfall> Riddell: poke?
<mornfall> can someone please give overview of support and freeness of individual sections?
<mornfall> my current guess is: unsupported = universe, contrib, non-free = non-free, restricted, multiverse?
<Lathiat> main = supported free
<Lathiat> restricted = supported non-free
<Lathiat> universe = unsupported free
<Lathiat> multiverse = unsupported non-free
<Lathiat> the exact definition of 'free' im not 100% sure
<Tm_T> prolly FOSS/lgpl
<mornfall> Tm_T: hmm? :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: hi
<mornfall> Tm_T: FOSS has no definition and lgpl is a very small set :-)
<Tm_T> hullo
<freeflying> Tm_T: will you need ppc'package of kopete-0.12
<Tm_T> mornfall: I mean lgpl atleast, including gpl
<Tm_T> freeflying: not me
<Tm_T> freeflying: I don't have any ppc hardware
<freeflying> Tm_T:  :)
<mornfall> Tm_T: there's no linear ordering on licenses either :-)
<Tm_T> mornfall: true
<Tm_T> mornfall: so, hard to define but atleast I tried =)
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> DFSG is good
<mornfall> i'd say free in ubuntu is no stricter than DFSG (probably more lax)
<Tm_T> heh
<mornfall> and now, i can't even recall anymore what i changed (and wanted to test)
<mornfall> *recalls* (after going through today's diff :p)
<mornfall> kewl
<mornfall> why's kdegraphics in universe is completely beyond me though
<mornfall> but so be it
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/isntaller-almostbeta.png :-)
<Hobbsee> very nice mornfall!
<freeflying> we shall have a page like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4 for introducing kubuntu
<OculusAquilae> nice
<freeflying> mornfall: nicer than synaptic 
<mornfall> freeflying: it should compare to gnome-app-install not synaptic
<mornfall> (if someone could get me a bunch of gnome-app-install screenies it'd be nice, since it doesn't run on my dapper :|)
<freeflying> mornfall: http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/adept.png
<freeflying> mornfall: adept can hardly run on my system  :(
<mornfall> freeflying: is that still a ppc box?
<freeflying> mornfall: i386
<mornfall> weird
<mornfall> i'd say retry with beta and then we can try to solve it
<mornfall> what is the spec of the system?
<mornfall> (if it's a real i386 i'd not be surprized ;p)
<seaLne> heh
<mornfall> so let me install this ubuntu-desktop hog
<mornfall> so maybe i finally get gnome-app-install to run
<mornfall> had to grow my chroot partition bah
<mornfall> hopefully 16G will be enough for some time again
<freeflying> mornfall: amd sermphon 2200+  +512M RAM + sata HDD
<mornfall> hmm, don't have an amd... it could be something mutex/thrading related
<mornfall> my amd mobo has a busted capacitor
<freeflying> mornfall: anyone it could run before
<mornfall> new threading code in alpha2
<mornfall> and buggy too :-)
<mornfall> i fixed most (all?) of the issues for beta -- hopefully
<mornfall> patience, young jedi -- it should be ready today
<mornfall> ahaahgh... gobject.GError: Icon 'gnome-settings-default-applications' not present in theme
<mornfall> i can't believe it
<mornfall> oooh, running gnome-control-center and selecting themes fixed
<freeflying> mornfall: hmmm
<mornfall> <-- tired
<mornfall> one feature to go
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<mornfall> no route to host
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: shall I upload the new patched qt to REVU
<Riddell> freeflying: please do
<freeflying> Riddell: I put patches into one dpatch file 
<Riddell> freeflying: yeah, that's fine
<mornfall> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> morning mornfall 
<Hobbsee> mornign Riddell 
* mornfall points Riddell at http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/installer-almostbeta.png
<Riddell> mornfall: looks beautiful
<mornfall> 1 feature to go :] 
<Riddell> I wonder where we should put Adept Installer in the menu
* mornfall puts Add/Remove Programs into GenericName
<andred> freeflying: thanks for the deb. uploading atm...
<freeflying> andred: :)
<freeflying> andred: have u got the comment in mail 
<andred> freeflying: yep, i', gonna change this
<andred> freeflying: is this breezy or dapper?
<freeflying> andred: dapper
<andred> alright
<andred> ok it's in
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1866
<mornfall> aaah 2.5M ubuntu diff
<freeflying> mornfall:  hmm
<Riddell> pef: what version of cups does freebsd use?
<pef> Riddell: 1.1.23.0
<Riddell> pef: yeah, so the problem is the cups version ubuntu uses, not the socket pointed to as 29638 suggests
<pef> Riddell: I find using a port number on a socket strange :)
<freeflying> Riddell: how about add skim to kubuntu's install cd 
<Riddell> freeflying: was skim etc being added to language-support?
<Riddell> not sure if it could be since it's KDE specific
<Riddell> freeflying: is there a way to have skim installed but not sitting in the system tray of users by default?
<freeflying> Riddell: pitti has said that scim will be included in ubuntu ,and skim in kubuntu
<hunger> Riddell: do not include its desktop file in /usr/share/autostart?
<freeflying> Riddell: if you don't set the XMODIFIERS ,then skim will not run 
<hunger> Riddell: Apropos /u/s/a: Would you mind adding OnlyShowIn=KDE; lines to the kde-specific desktop files there?
* hunger filed two bugs about those missing.
<Riddell> hunger: which kde-specific desktop files?  what are the bug numbers?
<hunger> Riddell: kalarm and kgpg. #31923 and #31924
<Riddell> hunger: they aren't kde specific
<hunger> Riddell: Well, they shouldn't get started in gnome either.
<Riddell> oh, autostart
<Riddell> not /usr/share/applications
<freeflying> Riddell: shall we use language-pack-kde setup the IM variable , then skim will not affect other languages user
<Huahua> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> freeflying: that's an interesting idea
<Riddell> we should talk to pitti about that
<freeflying> Riddell: we are tired of that , for mark need a out-of-the-box dapper for chinese user 
<Riddell> yep
<Huahua> Riddell: pitti had said that the langpacks can't configure anything , but we wish the language-pack-kde-zh can do shomethings for   skim
<Huahua> We can setting skim when the  locale is zh_CN
<Huahua> and skim can be installed but not sitting in the system tray of users by default ( except nin zh_CN  )
<Huahua> I think   the language-pack-kde-zh may register skim into the im-switch ( a Input method switch framework )
<Huahua> It may give us a OOTB dapper for chinese user
<pef> Riddell: after an ethereal session it seems that cups never send back any printer (kprint, gnome-cups-manger), will gill a bug against cups
<Riddell> language-support-xx should do all that in my opinon
<Riddell> pef: cups doesn't do network by default in ubuntu
<pef> Riddell: on lo0 :)
<freeflying> Riddell: seem that we shall persuade pitti to add that 
<Riddell> pef: network is turned off in cups by default
<freeflying> Riddell: I think that you are the right one to persuade pitti  :)
<Riddell> yes, I'll give it a shot
<Huahua> Riddell: there're 2 chinese Input method , and we wish Kubuntu may use skim ( KDE version  ), and Ubuntu may use scim  . so we wish use  language-pack-kde-zh , but no language-support-zh 
<Huahua> Riddell: thanks 
<Riddell> well language-support-zh includes spell checking dicionaries and the like you'll always want it
<Huahua> right 
<pef> Riddell: mmm no, on a fresh flight4 install, I run ethereal on lo, the go to system settings -> print, and I got lo traffic (ipp)
<pef> using cups as print manager
<Riddell> probably KDE is searching for it
<Riddell> does it working changing the cups socket to localhost?
<pef> Riddell: no, I have "unknonwn ipp resquest " or something like this
<pef> Riddell: Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
<Riddell> so even if cups does listen on localhost (and I'm pretty sure it doesn't) that doesn't solve the problem
<pef> Riddell: there is a dialog between cups on kde on lo, I can see answers from cups saying no default printer
<Riddell> well maybe I'm wrong
<Riddell> but it's got nothing to do with the cups bug :)
<pef> Riddell: on ubuntu cups sends a "No destinations added" error, on FreeBSD no
<Riddell> well ubuntu uses cups pre-1.2 , freebsd cups 1.1
<freeflying> Riddell: have you reviewed th qt package on REVU
<Riddell> freeflying: not yet
<teprrr> hmm, any ideas why wine gets killed everytime I try to start start it?
<teprrr> receives SIGKILL and dies.. :P
<Riddell> \sh_away is your wine man
<teprrr> ah, oookay
<mornfall> ha-hum
<pef> teprrr: already reported, check launchpad :)
<mornfall> launchpad -- just when i thought bugzilla was the worst piece of software around :|
<Riddell> mornfall: if you have specific problems with malone I can pass them on and get them prioritised
<mornfall> Riddell: it may be my ignorance -- but how can i save searches? and format them in a table? the default bug list is ultra-cluttered
<mornfall> looking up anything in the list is pain
<mornfall> or sort bugs by some criteria  (other than bug number)
* mornfall finds sorting
<mornfall> it doesn't seem to show severity nor priority in the default list?
<mornfall> changing bugs requires extra clicking
<mornfall> (it took me day to figure how to change a bug)
<teprrr> pef, hmm. what should I search for from launchpad? wine gives me nothing useful
<pef> teprrr: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/30962
<mornfall> the publishing history is rendered all over the right sidebar
<teprrr> pef, ah. thanks. :p
<pef> :)
<mornfall> all in all
<mornfall> is there a way to have malone bugs automatically forwarded to kde bugzilla upon filing?
<mornfall> i guess i won't ever get people to file bugs directly in b.k.o
<Riddell> mornfall: no, I've suggested this but the trouble says the malone dude is checking for duplicates
* mornfall cries
<mornfall> why is there no version info in the bug metadata?
<seaLne> because the bug reporter is never asked, which i think is bad
<mornfall> so i have to ask every time separately, wee
<mornfall> some people figure by themselves to include version in the bug description
<seaLne> but some pull down menus for distro and arch wouldn't do any harm
<mornfall> what is the "request fix upstream" thing for?
<mornfall> i can't seem to figure what good it is
<mornfall> it added a line to Fix Requested In
<seaLne> its a problem upstream not in kubuntu packaging
<mornfall> so it's just for marking bugs?
<seaLne> yeah, pretty confusing imho
<Riddell> you can make it watch a bug in bugs.kde.org (or other major bug trackers)
<seaLne> ah how?
<mornfall> can i make it *file* a bug in b.k.o?
<Riddell> request fix upstream i think
<mornfall> Riddell: i just tried that... it presented me with a line edit "select product"
<Riddell> mornfall: no, I've asked for that but they wouldn't be easily able to check for duplicates
<mornfall> Riddell: and a link "choose product"
<mornfall> Riddell: so i click choose product
<mornfall> Riddell: i get new window with same lineedit
<mornfall> so i type adept there
<Riddell> I haven't done it in a while though
<mornfall> after some more clicking
<mornfall> i managed to complete the process
<mornfall> net result: new line in "fix requested in"
<mornfall> nothing else happened
<mornfall> i don't give a damn about dupes, i can close them myself
<mornfall> like i always did
<freeflying> mornfall: when can I use adept ?  hmmm
<mornfall> so current situation: malone is nearly useless and i have to manually copy all bugs if i want to track them in b.k.o
<mornfall> neato
<mornfall> freeflying: when i get around to implementing this last one feature and make tarballs
<Riddell> ah, it's "Link to Other Bug Tracker"
<Riddell> on the side, different from request uptream
<Riddell> request upstream must be for programs that use launchpad as a bug tracker
<mornfall> i found it
<mornfall> aha
<mornfall> never
<luka74> anybody with success in installing Kubuntu Flight 4 (from scratch)?
<luka74> see: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/31974
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Flight 4 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Wed, Feb 22nd 2006 - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there!
<_Sime> Riddell: are planning on using xsettings-kde to keep GTK apps (roughly) in sync with KDE's settings?
<_Sime> Riddell:  "are you"... is what I meant to say.
<incinerator> ping luka74
<mornfall> Riddell: can you upload libapt-front for me tonight? i will have adept prepared as well, but it may be already fairly late
* mornfall waiting for debuild
<raphink> Riddell: may I ask if you plan to release this fix ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/31782
<Tm_T> hmm, Kcalc bugs a bit
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> anyone who would like to add Kopete with Jingle to Breezy / Dapper?
<Flosoft> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Jabber%20Jingle
<Tm_T> Flosoft: cannot be compiled in dapper atm
<Tm_T> Flosoft: I tried
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kcalc_1.png
<Tm_T> hum, small field to numbers, eh?
<Flosoft> I just heard ... there is no libjingle in Dapper?
<Tm_T> no, libortp is wrong version
<Tm_T> I prolly try to do libortp & kopete-jingle packages when Kopete 0.12 is in beta
<Tm_T> that is for dapper
<mornfall> Riddell: can you please add libqt-perl as a dependency to kubuntu-desktop? it's recommended by adept but i would really prefer to have it installed by default...
<mornfall> Riddell: especially since we hide the konsole by default now, which will hav the effect of adept apparently hanging when debconf asks question -- without much clue to the user atm (i have no clue how to implement the auto-display-konsole thing)
<mornfall> have*
<mornfall> i may do it for beta2 (it can be considered a bugfix)... but i don't give it much chance
<mornfall> bah, no freeflying around?
<mornfall> Riddell: when you get around, http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/libapt-front_0.3.7.tar.gz
<mornfall> adept building now
<mornfall> Riddell: and http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.90.tar.gz
<mornfall> everyone: if someone is volunteering to test compile the above two, it'd be cool :-)
<mornfall> --> shower
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-25
<toma> taking a shower that long cant be healthy
<Hobbsee> toma: what???
<toma> at 22:39 we were kindly informed that mornfall was going to take a shower. He has not reported back since. I'm worried.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> maybe he drowned?
<toma> you never know, dangerous times.. ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: did you see that "tabbed windows" effect I found?
<Hobbsee> looking
<Tm_T> sort of hilarious even
<Tm_T> make maximized apps really easy to see
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<Tm_T> just have to find out how to trigger that titlebar move or fix it, it doesn't happen easy enough
<Flosoft> Riddel: Hey, I just noticed .. the flosoft.kubuntu.org.uk doesn't work anymore ... so there is a dead link on your site
<Flosoft> Riddel: just mail me about it: admin@flosoft.biz
<mornfall> freeflying: 'lo
<freeflying> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> freeflying: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/libapt-front_0.3.7.tar.gz and http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.90.tar.gz
<mornfall> freeflying: if you are brave to compile (these shouldn't be much of a problem)
<mornfall> or you may want till Riddell gets them uploaded
<freeflying> mornfall: I can not link to your site 
<mornfall> +to wait
<mornfall> freeflying: hm?
<freeflying> if you'd like mail me . I'd comile  for myself use 
<mornfall> let me copy to p.fd.o
<mornfall> freeflying: http://people.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/libapt-front_0.3.7.tar.gz and http://people.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/ept_1.90.tar.gz
<freeflying> mornfall: got it .thx
<seaLne> Riddell: is there a reason some of the files in http://kubuntu.org/packages/hoary-kde343/pool-hoary/ 403? for instance kdesk/* and kdevelop3/*
<seaLne> kdesdk/*
<freeflying> mornfall: why the is libapt-front_0.3.7 not libapt-front-0.3.7
<mornfall> possibly because it's a debian source package?
<mornfall> use debuild and install libapt-front-dev
<mornfall> same for ept
<mornfall> re
<mornfall> (iow hi from office)
<mornfall> freeflying: how goes?
<freeflying> mornfall: fails to build due to some problems of my source.list
<mornfall> bah
<freeflying> mornfall: I'd like waiting for Riddell upload them 
<mornfall> it shouldn't particularly care about sources.list while building
<mornfall> but ok
<freeflying> mornfall: because of the problem of mirror I using now ,some package can not be download now 
<mornfall> ok
<freeflying> anyone work on Xgl for kde now ?
<mornfall> this leads us to the question: where's Riddell? i'd guess he is hiding from the crowd of people wanting to push stuff into dapper before freeze :p
<mornfall> Xgl = lame
<freeflying> mornfall: it's eyecandy . atfer all
<mornfall> eyecandy, possibly
<freeflying> mornfall: people need it 
<mornfall> people need smacking over head, not xgl ;-)
<mornfall> --> breakfast (sortof)
<Hobbsee> argh...what was the mouse fix?
* Hobbsee goes off to search
<freeflying> can you use mysql-server-5 on your system 
<mornfall> Tm_T: what tabbed windows?
<Tm_T> mornfall: http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_108.png
<Tm_T> from 107 to 110 actually
<Tm_T> mornfall: no really tabbed windows but looks like it :)
<mornfall> aha
<mornfall> old news :)
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> have to modernizate (err what a word) b2 style
<mornfall> it's modernize
<Tm_T> ah yes
<Tm_T> anyway, you might see soon "bz" windeco ;)
<mornfall> bz?
<Tm_T> beOS Zeta
* mornfall googles
<mornfall> hmm, less clutter
<Tm_T> I might buy Zeta soon
<mornfall> what good is it?
<Tm_T> well, with livecd: 30s boot and voila, 3d and all works
<Tm_T> surprisingly light
<Tm_T> made for graphig & video etc
<Tm_T> erg, typos
<mornfall> yay, new rsibreak *compiles*
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<Tonio_> hi all
<freeflying> Tonio_: hi
<mornfall> 'lo
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<mornfall> hey Riddell 
<viviersf> hi Riddell , tell me whats the chances in the kde packages 
<raphink> hi 
<mornfall> channel waking up?
<viviersf> of putting that gnome version of kde apps dont show
<viviersf> or go into a seperate place
<viviersf> or sumthing ?
<mornfall> slim
<raphink> Riddell: did you upload the fix for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/31782 yet?
<mornfall> unless you have a tested patch
<mornfall> since it's a freeze this week :)
<mornfall> haha i so predicted this
<raphink> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<Hobbsee> you want to shoot my wireless card please?
<raphink> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> raphink: yes I uploaded it but I think it's still in manual dep-wait
<Riddell> so infinity needs to mark it to build again
<raphink> ok thanks :)
<raphink> cause I don't see it on LP :s
<Riddell> viviersf: changes in which kde packages?
* raphink wonders what's going on lately
<raphink> NEW packages uploaded 2 weeks ago are not yet built...
<Riddell> hi mornfall, compiling libapt-front and ept now
<Riddell> raphink: that'll be the change to soyuz
<mornfall> :-)
<raphink> Riddell: I guess
<raphink> it doesn't make things easier so far :(
<viviersf> Riddell, i dunno
<viviersf> im just seeing 
<viviersf> when you have both kde and gnome installed
<viviersf> you have a TON of symilair apps
<viviersf> soz my spelling sux
<Riddell> viviersf: well yes, kde and gnome are two projects doing essentially the same thing
<viviersf> heh i know that
<viviersf> im just trying to figure out a way so the menus wont be so cluttered
<Riddell> only install KDE
<mornfall> :-))
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about the situation on the dpi setting ?
<Tonio_> I saw the xsettings-kde has been patched, but because I don't have internet at home actually, I haven't been able to get informations this WE
<Riddell> _Sime: was going to include some code in the guidance script
<chmj> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> hi chmj 
<Riddell> freeflying: your qt seems to compile and run well, have you had any problems with it
<Riddell> ?
<freeflying> Riddell: not yet
<viviersf> Riddell, erm i cant just install kde :(
<chmj> Riddell: deKorator has not been packaged, yes ?
<Riddell> viviersf: why not?
<Riddell> chmj: not that I know of
<viviersf> nope chmj 
<chmj> Riddell: k then, I will upload it soon 
<Riddell> chmj: great
<freeflying> Riddell: I'd test more
<viviersf> Riddell, erm cos boss's decided that impi = kde + gnome
<viviersf> :/
<Riddell> in which case you will get duplication
<viviersf> ya
<viviersf> which sux
<chmj> Riddell: btw, you never uploaded aasaver  ?
<Riddell> chmj: where can I get i?
<Riddell> it?
<Riddell> no I didn't
<chmj> Riddell: k, will do it 
<Riddell> cool
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> chmj is working for a change :P
<Riddell> viviersf: hay, that's royalty you're talking about
<chmj> viviersf: grrr, just going through my ubuntu-todo list 
<freeflying> my mini-dinstall give follow errors :Exception: 'gpgv exited with error code 2'
<viviersf> lol chmj 
<freeflying> so how shall I do for that 
<viviersf> dekorator came from me 
<chmj> Riddell: damn straight
<freeflying> Riddell: any suggestion?
<chmj> viviersf: sure, "charles you have to package xyz, do it now! god dammit!"
<chmj> :-/
<Riddell> freeflying: do you have gpg installed?
<Tm_T> uh oh
<viviersf> chmj, heh
<freeflying> Riddell: gnupg?
<viviersf> thats your job
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<Tm_T> looks like I'm slowly getting into this windeco
<freeflying> Riddell: sure I have
<mornfall> hmm
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: I don't actually know what mini-dinstall is
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: I kust setup a local repo, and upload source package s ,then it will build it automatically
<Riddell> mornfall: adept_installer rocks severely
<Riddell> mornfall: .desktop file is broken though, poits to adept-installer not adept_installe
<Riddell> adept_installer
<mornfall> bahmpf
<mornfall> i knew i forgot to test something
<mornfall> can you flip that? i fixed it locally
<Riddell> will do
<mornfall> thx
<Riddell> mornfall: none of the icons for the applications show thouh
<Riddell> though
<mornfall> hmm weird
<mornfall> there's no updater icon
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> no installer icon
<mornfall> but others should work?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but in the running adept-installer none of the applications have icons
<Riddell> the ones at the side do show
<mornfall> oh hmm
<mornfall> completely no icons?
<Riddell> ah, the icons for programs that are installed work
<mornfall> well, can you look at gnome icons?
<Riddell> but for programmes that are not installed it just shows the blank icon
<mornfall> most kde icons are missing in app-install-data
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> yes, some icons show and some don't looking at gnome
<Riddell> no Devhelp, but Glade has one
<Riddell> so just app-install-data being incomplete I suppose
<mornfall> well, gnome-app-install depends on gnome-icon-theme for gnome icons
<mornfall> and those apps that are not there have icons in app-install-data
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> I wonder if there's a way to not show any icon instead of the blank icon if there's no icon found
<mornfall> i'd say adept could depend on kde-icons-crystal, but we need the app icons added to app-install-data
<mornfall> Riddell: maybe use the "executable" icon (gear?)
<mornfall> no icon would look weird
<Riddell> yep
<Hobbsee> chmj: what's this about aasaver?  ie, asciiquarium?
* mornfall puts on 1.91 todo
<seaLne> Riddell: are the permissions on http://kubuntu.org/packages/hoary-kde343/pool-hoary/ kdesdk/* and kdevelop3/* intentional?
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm not sure about quitting after applying changes
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: there no OSD for fn+Fx on kubuntu ppc
<Riddell> seaLne: certainly isn't, try now
<seaLne> Riddell: looks fine, now i was just extending my mirroring to all of /packages and noticed that
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: hmm, probably kmilo should do that, but I've no idea if kmilo works on powerpc
<seaLne> Riddell: ftp://mirror.cis.strath.ac.uk/kubuntu is mirrored a few times a day
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: it can work in flight-3 livecd 
<chmj> Hobbsee: yes 
<mornfall> Riddell: you think it should return to original screen?
<Hobbsee> chmj: how far did you get with it?
<Riddell> mornfall: yeah, that's what I'd expect it to do
<chmj> Hobbsee: its uploaded 
<Hobbsee> ok
<mornfall> Riddell: dunnow... it was meant to be a wizard-style thingy
<mornfall> i'll think about it
<Riddell> seaLne: excellent, thanks
<Hobbsee> chmj: i had a version which built, but which wasnt working - now i wont have to fiddle with it!
<chmj> Hobbsee: can you test mine once it has built? 
<chmj> I tested it, worked for me.
<Hobbsee> chmj: sure, will do, but dishes first
<chmj> eheh 
<Hobbsee> back
<Hobbsee> stupid dishes - all of 10 of them...
<Hobbsee> chmj: it's on revu?
<chmj> Hobbsee: no 
<chmj> Hobbsee: its in the archive 
<Hobbsee> chmj: right, how do i test it then?  the archive...hmm...how do i get there?
* Hobbsee feels very slow tonight
<mornfall> apt-get? :)
<Riddell> unless it's in NEW
<chmj> Hobbsee: wait for it to build first, it hasn't built 
<mornfall> if it's in the archive it's probably not new?
<chmj> Riddell: its still in NEW 
<Hobbsee> ok
<mornfall> someone must have changed meaning of archive while i was looking the other way
<chmj> mornfall: ma bad 
<Tonio_> if any motu has a few minutes to review this : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1885
<Riddell> Tonio_: moodin is in main
<Tonio_> I overwritten the package from scratch cause jpatrick's one was ftbfs
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the statso your kubuntu-default-settings?
<Riddell> status
<Tonio_> almost over
<Tonio_> Riddell: just need a new wallpaper, and maybe a little change in sounds
<Tonio_> the breaking glass noise isn't very appreciated apparently !
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> apart from that, I included all that was discussed in the meeting
<Tonio_> and concerning konversation, I rediscussed with the guys, and there are finally fine with the tabs on top
<Tonio_> in order to have a logical desktop, so that all applications have to tabs at the same place
<Tonio_> what about the xft.dpi ?
<Riddell> with which guys?
<Tonio_> the ones that where in the meeting (freeflying, hobbsee etc...)
<Riddell> right
<Hobbsee> say what?
* Hobbsee reads up
<Hobbsee> oh, yes, right...i still dont like the tabs up the top, but can deal with it hehe :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: about the tabs on top for konversation, wheren't you there when we rediscussed that ?
<Tonio_> the final point was that the purpose of default settings was to provide something as logic and coherant as possible
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't see any changes to guidance in SVN for xft dpi setting
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i was there
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I think patchking kdmrc is actually the best solution, and the other one will be perfect for dapper+1
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay with this?
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: Will have some test on add skim into kubuntu's install cd
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, we know how to do it with xrdb, just a case of if _Sime want to do clever stuff in guidance or if we just set it in startkde
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: we're waiting on the new anastasia script so things can be easily moved from main to universe
<Riddell> err, from universe to main rather
<freeflying-ibook> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, so I don't inlude anything concerning dpi in kubuntu-desktop-settings
* Hobbsee goes to reopen a bug that she thought was fixed *sighs*
<mornfall> elmo writing 'em? :-)
<mornfall> (the scripts)
<viviersf> Riddell, knetworkconf
<viviersf> is still bugged
<viviersf> with window size
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ping
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any chance you could look at this and see if it could possibly be a package problem?  or is this an upstream bug?  it's marked as fixed, but i found it still existed... http://launchpad.net/bugs/30268
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yes?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: can you confirm http://launchpad.net/bugs/30268 in kopete 0.12 svn?  
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you mean if one contact is in many groups?
<Tm_T> hmm, never done that...
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: idea is: add yahoo contact, copy into another group, sign out, sign back in, contact not online, delete from one group, contact suddenly online again
<Tm_T> yup, I don't use yahoo, but I'll try with another protocol
<Hobbsee> i've checked the other protocols - they dont have the bug, only yahoo
<freeflying> Tm_T: have you build kopete-0.12 under dapper with jingle's support
<Tm_T> freeflying: no luck so far
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I don't think that would be a packaging problem
<Hobbsee> ok, i'll reopen and mark it upstream then
<mornfall> hmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: compiling the kde frontend for netswitch and testing ;)
<Tonio_> I have 2 days for testing and get little corrections done, but the main part seems to be working
<mornfall> how goes? :)
<mornfall> kewl, 1.90 published
* mornfall kicks malone
<andred> Hobbsee: works for me in kopete 0.12
<Hobbsee> andred: as in, works as it's supposed to?  or the bug is confirmed
<andred> works as supposed to, both contacts appear onlince
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<andred> np
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Riddell> night Hobbsee
<Riddell> jjesse: adept (adept 1.90) installer is in, you should take a look at it for release notes and deskop guide
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks will do
<jpatrick> this knemo's pretty neat
<Tonio_> hi jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hi Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I overwritten your kleansweep package on revu........
<jpatrick> Tonio_: never mind
<Tonio_> sorry for this, but as it was ftbfs......
* jpatrick couldn't get scons and cdbs to be friends
<Tonio_> jpatrick: look at the actual package if you want.
<Tonio_> supposed to be clean, I think
<Tonio_> eventually, you can revu it ^^
<jpatrick> I could while I wait for krusandar to build
<freeflying> mornfall: adept is the same as it was, although I've installed the packages you provide me
<Tonio_> ok
<mornfall> freeflying: bah
<mornfall> sucks
<freeflying> mornfall: :) hmmm
<jpatrick> Tonio_: so that's how it's done
<Tonio_> jpatrick: as you can see the set of rules is really dirty :)
<mornfall> freeflying: so can you get backtrace of the running(frozen) app?
<Tonio_> although there are many, many files to clean
<freeflying> mornfall: I even can not attach to adep's thread 
<mornfall> freeflying: hmm?
<mornfall> how so
<freeflying> mornfall: I'd try again 
<jpatrick> Tonio_: shouldn't it include kde.mk?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> scons and kde.mk never works
<Tonio_> didn't you test before uploading ?
<Tonio_> if it was packaging correctly ?
<Tonio_> it is not very clean to upload ftbfs packages.......... ^^
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I always pbuild
<Tonio_> was it building correctly ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: btw you've added your name twice to the docbooks..
<jpatrick> Tonio_: no it didn't that's why I gave up
<jpatrick> Tonio_: the COPYRIGHT section
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes I added concerning the author part, and the copyright one
<Tonio_> is that a problem ?
<jpatrick> ...was written by Anthony Mercatante <email>tonio@ubuntu.com</email>...
<jpatrick> then you have your email on the next line too
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, as author and copyright holder..........
<Tonio_> that can be changed, right, but well, I don't think it is an "error"
<jpatrick> so you add your email twice?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> as in the copyright file
<Tonio_> you add the mail for the author part, and again for the copyright one
<Tonio_> is that a problem ?
<jpatrick> ah ok
<freeflying> mornfall: still can not attach to adept's thread
<mornfall> what do you get?
<freeflying> permission denied
<mornfall> aaaaaaaaaargh
<mornfall> sudo gdb
<mornfall> of course
<mornfall> :|
<mornfall> you can't attach as user
<mornfall> to root process
<freeflying> mornfall: damn , I forget that . :(
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: are you there?
<mornfall> apparently
<jeroenvrp> great :-)
<mornfall> i may disappear if i find a near pizzeria tho
<jeroenvrp> please check this bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122348
<freeflying> mornfall: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8959
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: you mean the one i just replied to?
<jeroenvrp> haha yes :-)
<jeroenvrp> you are very fast
<jeroenvrp> so the problem is known
<mornfall> freeflying: can you please paste whole gdb output? from the invocation line
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: well, known, i fixed a bunch of issues since 1.89
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: so it may be one of them
<mornfall> i can't recall all the specific symptoms anymore
<freeflying> mornfall: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8960
<mornfall> freeflying: hmm, what is it doing? and when? can you also paste stderr?
<freeflying> mornfall: after I kdesu ask for passwd 
<mornfall> errm
<mornfall> i'd guess it ends up in .xsesssion-errors or something
<mornfall> Riddell: any clue where the output ends up when running in kdesu?
<Riddell> by default kdesu will eat it
<mornfall> kewl
<Riddell> recent versions in dapper should sent it to standard out
<mornfall> freeflying?
<freeflying> mornfall: just a moment
<freeflying> mornfall: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8961
<freeflying> Tm_T: ping
<freeflying> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8962  -< it's for you
<mornfall> freeflying: so it locks up right on startup?
<freeflying> mornfall: yeah
<Tm_T> ugh
<freeflying> mornfall: just like it used be 
<freeflying> Tm_T: got it ?
<Tm_T> freeflying: yup
<Tm_T> err, msn plugin, but problem is...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the knetswitch should be working tomorrow, the upstream is gonna polish the work and test till then...
<Tonio_> I'm gonna package everything tomorrow and then testing with all guys here available.........
<jpatrick> MOTU KDE - the first step for world domination ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<mornfall> freeflying: and it's same with all adept apps right?
<freeflying> mornfall: y
<mornfall> even installer?
<mornfall> arch=i386?
<freeflying> mornfall: i386
<mornfall> and amd64 cpu right?
<freeflying> mornfall: haven't test installer , system is today's freshinstall
<freeflying> mornfall: yeah'
<mornfall> adept_installer
<mornfall> try it please...
<mornfall> (it's in same package as adept)
<mornfall> anyone else with amd64 cpu running i386 dapper here?
<freeflying> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8963  more details
<freeflying> mornfall: freeze again
<mornfall> freeflying: the installer? interesting
<mornfall> freeflying: installer's stdout?
<freeflying> mornfall: y
<mornfall> after looking at that, i run to get some food
<Tm_T> freeflying: ok, I have no idea
<Tm_T> freeflying: try #kopete ;)
<freeflying> mornfall: maybe I'll give you later 
<mornfall> bah
<mornfall> --> lunch
<freeflying> --->bed soon
<jpatrick> Tonio_: can you look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1888 ?
<Tonio_> yes
<jpatrick> just spotted that I forgot myself in debian/copyright
<jpatrick> fixed
<Tonio_> jpatrick: revu done, few fixes required ;)
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: hoe long will it take you think teh new adept will be in the dapper-repos - i'm very curious
<Riddell> Tonio_: when you're doing kubuntu-default-settings, could you look at the amarok sidebar theme?  it doesn't seem to get picked up
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb
<Tonio_> that wallpaper search makes me crazy.........
<Tonio_> I will finish by doing it by myself :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't spend too much time on the wallpaper, as I say canonical are getting something made
<freeflying> night all
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: a few tests toonight and you might get the package tomorrow then
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have done a patch for the kicker systemapplet too that requires a few tests toonight, I will let you know
<Riddell> Tonio_: with what changes?
<Tonio_> doesn't use system:/, resolves the "copy everything to temp" problem
<Tonio_> it will normally work exactly as it was working with kde 3.4.2
<Riddell> ah, interesting
<Tonio_> using real path of modules used and not the system:/ url binding
<Tonio_> the only problem is that I don't have internet at home actually and I an't put dapper on my laptop, so it'll be a bit hard to test
<Tonio_> any motu there ? I really would like to see kleansweep in dapper, it is one o the most popular apps on kde-apps....
<Tonio_> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1885
<jpatrick> same here: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1890
<Tonio_> jpatrick: i'm revuing this
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ping ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yes?
<Tonio_> same errors than for kautoclick
<jpatrick> I saw them, thanks :)
<Tonio_> "licence" needs to be declared in debian/copyright
<Tonio_> well, I'm revuying and let you correct this ;)
<jpatrick> just did that
<jpatrick> Riddell: there's a guy in #kubuntu with an annoying name......
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: not a slightest idea
<Tonio_> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1890 few fixes required though
<jpatrick> Tonio_: it has no homepage
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the kde-look page is the homepage according to what I see ;)
<Tonio_> the upstream adds the new versions directly there
<Tonio_> so that's the homepage ;)
<jpatrick> ah, ok then
<jpatrick> how can a tiny package like kautoclick create so many problems...
<Tonio_> although the licence is an issue... all cpp files should contain the licence short text, and a copying file in the root of the source is greatly appreciated ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: what you should do I think is keeping a skeleton debian folder
<jpatrick> skeleton?
<Tonio_> yep
<jpatrick> what is that?
<Tonio_> a blanked one, but with all required sections in files
<Tonio_> that's the best solution not to miss anything
<Tonio_> for example with "Upstream Author: <add author here>"
<Tonio_> and same for everything required
<Tonio_> you will never miss anything with this
<jpatrick> ah, I see :)
<Tonio_> that's the reason all mypackages ar so similar, I always use my skeleton for the basis, and then modify depending the package
<jpatrick> will do that
<jpatrick> I used to copy from another package I'd done then modify
* raphink is testing Kubuntu Dapper Flight 4 Live
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> I don't pretend to have the perfect solution, but as far as I know, working with skeletons is the bast solution I tried :)
<raphink> lots of things to correct :(
<Tonio_> raphink: arf.......
<raphink> would be cool if anyone could confirm the bugs I have 
<raphink> when are the testing pages on the wiki to be updated ?
<raphink> they are for flight 3 currently :s
<jpatrick> Tonio_: what should I do about the COPYING file?
<Tonio_> poke upstream and ask for a new tarball fixed....
<Tonio_> that's the only solution
<Tonio_> jpatrick: also, all cpp files should contain the licence informations too...
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> btw, I've left a comment for kleansweep
<jpatrick> and can't kleansweep be launched as normal user?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: reuploaded kwin-style-crystal
<Tonio_> jpatrick: okay, I will revu toonight if I can get access to the net
<luka74> Riddell: not sure if we should change kpowersave scripts
<Riddell> luka74: hmm?
<luka74> they just do same stuff in more polished way
<Riddell> yes, but it'll mean we get slightly different problems (which I don't want to be responsible for investigating)
<luka74> So you sugest that we just add our scripts, make them default and that is it?
<Riddell> I suggest we make call pmi (or better, HAL)
<Riddell> which will call the ubuntu scripts
<luka74> I got some feedback from debian packager - I can forward to you for review
<luka74> (he has also some concerns in replacing)
<Riddell> sure
<luka74> we currently have old version - should I try make a new one or do you have some candidate that can do this
<luka74> and will it be possible to upgrade later to 0.6 when released in March with SuSE
<Riddell> the new version was released after upstream version freeze
<Tonio_> Riddell: packaging netswitch just right now, waiting for knetswitch tomorrow
<Riddell> hmm, possibly not
<luka74> Riddell: forwarded 2 e-mails to your @ubuntu.com address
<Riddell> luka74: interesting
<Riddell> power management is complex damnit
<luka74> true :-(
<luka74> This is why I have concerns messing it with too much.
<luka74> Should we just try to offer latest & greatest kpowersave in universe?
<luka74> (and leave klaptop for now)
<jeroenvrp> is de new package "keep" better than the official kde-backup utility: konserve ?
<jeroenvrp> and I though kmplayer will be in the dapper-repos?
<jeroenvrp> thought
<Riddell> luka74: sure, if you can confirm that it works and want to ask for an upstream version freeze that would be great
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: konserve is old and unmaintained
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: I'm yet to get a working kmplayer package
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: thanx
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I have a working kmplayer package here
<jeroenvrp> never had any problems compiling it
<jeroenvrp> have to log in and out
<jeroenvrp> hold on
<jpatrick> I was working on kmplayer.....
<jpatrick> Riddell: there is a working kmplayer package ar REVU
<jpatrick> I just have to solve this .so problem
<Riddell> jpatrick: has it changed from last time I looked at it?
<jpatrick> yes, sistpoty and I went over it
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> however, no time for revu alas
<jpatrick> do you anything about .so file business?
<Riddell> you missed a word there
<jpatrick> know*
<Riddell> what's the problem?
<jpatrick> he wants me to move them from /usr/lib to /usr/lib/kde3
<jpatrick> or similiar
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: keep: "Fatal Error: Destination directory /home/jeroen/test exists, but does not look like a rdiff-backup directory."
<jeroenvrp>  rdiff-backup directory??
<jpatrick> better ask JRe 
<JRe> someone asked me ;) ?
<jpatrick> JRe: jeroenvrp is having problems with Keep
<jeroenvrp> JRe: yes
<JRe> jeroenvrp: what's going on ?
<jeroenvrp> after installing keep, it wants a rdiff-directory
<jeroenvrp> but, how does the user know where to find that?
<jeroenvrp> "Fatal Error: Destination directory /home/jeroen/test exists, but does not look like a rdiff-backup directory."
<JRe> jeroenvrp: I assume you have setted up a backup first ?
<jeroenvrp> JRe: yes
<jeroenvrp> a small one
<jeroenvrp> to test
<JRe> jeroenvrp: ok
<jeroenvrp> or must it be a non existing directory?
<JRe> jeroenvrp: can you copy/past ~/.kde/share/config/keepbackuplist.rc on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<jeroenvrp> JRe: ah yes that is it
<JRe> jeroenvrp: it's working now ?
<jeroenvrp> JRe: yes, when I fill as a target a non-existing directory
<JRe> jeroenvrp: in fact I think it should work with an existing, empty directory
* jpatrick finishes writing up manpages for kmplayer
<jeroenvrp> JRe: let's test that to
<JRe> jeroenvrp: I just tested it, and it seems to work
<jeroenvrp> JRe: so it doesn't work with non-empty directories?
<JRe> jeroenvrp: you are using the backup now button ?
<jeroenvrp> JRe: yes
<JRe> jeroenvrp: no it works
<jeroenvrp> JRe: yes that works, but it only fails in non-empty dirs
<JRe> jeroenvrp: yes that's right
<JRe> jeroenvrp: I add that on the website's FAQ
<jeroenvrp> that's ok off coutse, but should 'keep' not simply check that
<jeroenvrp> ?
<JRe> jeroenvrp: it should be documented but I am still seeking for someone to help me to do that ;)
<JRe> jeroenvrp: tough, I find that the current error message is pretty clear
<jeroenvrp> JRe: :-) if I had the time and my english was better, I would help you with that :-)
<JRe> Running rdiff-backup like this could mess up what is currently in it.
<jeroenvrp> JRe: yes, but it is given when you use the 'backup now'
<JRe> jeroenvrp: in fact Keep is a front-end to another command line soft: rdiff-backup, the error message is the one of this application
<jeroenvrp> it should be better (I think) to avoid that people to set the target directory to a not-empty and not-rdiff directory
<JRe> jeroenvrp: so I can't really handle that in a better way
<jeroenvrp> ok i understand
<jeroenvrp> maybe just a simple message in the wizard
<jeroenvrp> ?
<JRe> jeroenvrp: if you have time enough, you could join the tester team ;)
<jeroenvrp> JRe: if I had the time yes :_)
<JRe> jeroenvrp: 0.4.0 is near and will handle fine tuned include/exclude rules :)
<jeroenvrp> anyhow a good message can be: "Select a location to place the backup. Warning: Only use existing empty directores or allready existing rdiff-backup directories."
<jeroenvrp> JRe: great!!
<jeroenvrp> anyway, is it possible to make external backups?
<JRe> jeroenvrp: what do you mean ?
<jeroenvrp> on a remote system?
<jeroenvrp> with fish off course
<jeroenvrp> let me check that
<jeroenvrp> JRe: mm fish doesn't work
<jeroenvrp> have to go
<jeroenvrp> will be back later
<jpatrick> cya jeroenvrp 
<JRe> jeroenvrp: it could be possible but not working yet
<JRe> jeroenvrp: in fact it's working but very hard to configure
<JRe> jeroenvrp: I am working on beeing able to present that to users
<jpatrick> JRe: "Gaylord" un nom est-il en franais ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: I think it's Jewish, remembering back to the film Meet the Parents 
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<Riddell> poor guy, must get slagged off all the time :)
<jpatrick> just the guy in #kubuntu said it was his first name
<Riddell> yeah, I saw
<jjesse> running dapper w/ latest updates in a virtual machine and i can longer access the network
<jjesse> anyone else having any problems like this?
<toma> Riddell: pingg
<sebas> jjesse: Strange names in ifconfig -a ?
<Riddell> toma: yo
<sebas> I had that today, reloading the driver module (8139too) a couple of times fixed it, not time to look into it.
<toma> Riddell: hi, i'm releasing rsibreak 0.5 later this week, I think it is good to have that version in dapper (i guess you hear that 10x a day). Is that possible? It is much better than the current 0.4
<sebas> toma: Just call it bugfix release, there you go ;-)
<toma> sebas: yes, well it is, the timer in 0.4 was not very good, 0.5 actually works ;-)
<toma> +nicely 
<Riddell> toma: probably but I don't have time to package/test/ask for upstream version freeze
<Riddell> toma: probably allee will package it
<toma> Riddell: yes, me and allee will package
<Riddell> then poke someone else to test/ask for upstream version freeze
<toma> Riddell: oki
<jjesse>  ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: no such file or directory
<Riddell> toma: freature freeze on end of wednesday, may be harder to get things uploaded after that
<toma> Riddell: ok, then I will release / package it tomorrow
<jjesse> hmm still can't get an ip address
<Riddell> toma: :)
<_Sime> Riddell: Hi,
<_Sime> Riddell: guidance has been fixed for that Xft DPI stuff.
<_Sime> Riddell: it was commited on saturday or sunday.
<_Sime> Riddell: look in displayconfig-restore.py
<allee> Riddell: ah feature freeze: There still interest to have wlassistant in dapper?  New upstream release seems to be better (now in debian NEW queue, but I can't test because all AP here use WPA currently :()
<Riddell> _Sime: oh cool, was looking at 40guidance-displayconfig_restore, silly me
<allee> Riddell: other is codeine:  You upload last week AFAIR but not in archive yet
<_Sime> Riddell: are you planning on using xsettings-kde for the gtk apps?
<jpatrick> allee: NEW queue is stuck
<Riddell> allee: I don't think I did upload codeine actully, I can do that now
<Riddell> _Sime: probably not for dapper
<allee> jpatrick: Is codeine important enough to kick-for-unstuck in these busy times?
<_Sime> Riddell: not enough time?
<Riddell> _Sime: correct
<jpatrick> allee, Riddell : nothing I've uploaded has showed up
<jjesse> anyone else having issues after latest updates and not getting an ip address?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yeah, NEW is currently going very slowly
<Riddell> jjesse: flight 4 or after flight 4?
<jjesse> had flight 3 and then did an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade this morning
<jjesse> Riddell: if i try to do a sudo ifup eth0 i receive "ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<Riddell> jjesse: mkdir /var/run/network  ?
<jjesse> that did it
<jpatrick> touch /var/run/network/ifstate
<allee> jjesse: did you reboot?   /etc/init.d/loop should create this directory
<jjesse> rebooting right now
<allee> jpatrick: Which URL to check what's in ubuntu NEW queue?
<jpatrick> allee: not that we know of....
<allee> ok
<jpatrick> allee: I asked Riddell that a few days ago...
<Riddell> _Sime: should it be ok to take make a branch patch to current SVN guidance so I can get the DPI stuff in?
<_Sime> Riddell: you need to get this in ASAP for the FF?
<jjesse> allee: after rebooting i don't have the directory
<allee> Is there anything that has to be fixed/worked on _before_ Wednesday?  wlassistant?  Other?
<allee> jjesse: mount | grep /var/run
<allee> jjesse: grep /var/run/network /etc/init.d/*   # should match loop script
<jjesse> hold on
<_Sime> Riddell: I just put a 0.6.1 version of guidance up on the site.
<_Sime> Riddel: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
<_Sime> Riddell: packing-wise it should be a drop in replacement.
<_Sime> Riddell: except that one of the patches in the .deb is now not necessary.
<allee> FWIW: No NEW/changed entries for Wed 2nd kubuntu meeting yet ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Riddell> _Sime: excellent :)
<allee> raphink: Should the old agenda be kept and a new one added at the top?  Or ...
<raphink> allee: remove the old one
<raphink> allee: just keep the points we didn't talk about last time maybe
<jjesse> allee: grep /var/run/network /etc/init.d/* /etc/init.d/loopback.dpkg-new: [-d /var/run/network ]  || mkdir /var/run/network
<allee> jjesse: you had local change in the loopback script?
<allee> jjesse: check: diff -u /etc/init.d/loopback /etc/init.d/loopback.dpkg-new
<allee> jjesse: merge your changes into the new one and: mv /etc/init.d/loopback.dpkg-new /etc/init.d/loopback
<allee> After next reboot this should be back to normal
<allee> raphink: 
<allee> + ok
<raphink> k
<jjesse> did osmething go wrong w/ my update?
<allee> jjesse: during update, should (should have) been told that /etc/init.d/loopback has been changed  (default keep current version)
<allee> jjesse: either you accepted the default of answered no
<jjesse> hmm ok, don't remember being prompted
<allee> jjesse: no the loopback script was not installed
<allee> s/no the/so the new/
<jjesse> upon rebooting still have the same problem :(
<Riddell> allee: codeine_1.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes is NEW
<allee> Riddell: thanks
<allee> jjesse: did not work, when /etc/init.d/loopback has: [-d /var/run/network ]  || mkdir /var/run/network  ?
<jjesse> correct
<allee> jjesse: ls -l /etc/rc*.d/*loopback  ?
<jjesse> no such file 
<allee> jjesse: here: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2006-01-25 11:25 /etc/rcS.d/S08loopback -> ../init.d/loopback
<allee> really looks like something went wrong.  Have you more files matching :  ls -l /etc/init.d/*dpkg*
<jjesse> allee yeah i have m ore alas-utils console-screen.sh mdadm and two others
<jjesse> good thing its a virtual machine and i can blow it away
<allee> jjesse: nothing here.  Looks like I accepted them all, and you did not :)
<jjesse> don't worry too much, its just a virtual machine and i probally screewed it up
<jpatrick> how do I get knemo out of kicker?
<Tm_T> yh
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_116.png
<jpatrick> Tm_T: what?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: just look
<jpatrick> I did
<Tm_T> I removed "kde" from my KDE desktop
<jpatrick> ah okay
<Tm_T> feel strange, no blue ;(
<Tm_T> also, new placement of kicker needs some time to get used to it
<Tm_T> have to say, who says "I can't get KDE to look good" doesn't try
<allee> jpatrick: RMB menu -> configure knemo, delete the interface in left page
<allee> jpatrick: or if you want to disable it complete goto KDE services and disable it there to not run all all
<jpatrick> allee: already removed it from there, but it's still in the system tray
<allee> jpatrick: I tried: removed eth0 and 'ok' and the icons is gone
<allee> jpatrick: so works here
* jpatrick adds 'eth96' and selects 'Hide icon when not existing'
<kmon> Hi. guidance "discs & filesystem" is not working in dapper, is this a known bug?
<_Sime|sport> kmon: please explain?
<_Sime> kmon: what happens when you run "mountconfig" from the shell?
<kmon> javier@a1691:~$ mountconfig
<kmon> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kmon>   File "/usr/bin/mountconfig", line 33, in ?
<kmon>     from fuser import *
<kmon>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/fuser.py", line 27, in ?
<kmon>     import kdedesigner
<kmon> ImportError: No module named kdedesigner
<kmon> javier@a1691:~$                                 
<sebas> Install pykdeextensions
<_Sime> kmon: go to adept and install...
<_Sime> dammit that's my line! sebas
<_Sime> :-)
<_Sime> sebas: I push a quick guidance release just before badminton. :)
<sebas> Riddell: Could you add pykdeextensions to guidance's runtime deps? :-)
<_Sime> psued
<sebas> (There's another one of your lines, _Sime :>)
<_Sime> true
<sebas> _Sime: I'm overoverloaded, schedulewise for the next two weeks, so don't expect too much from me.
<kmon> this is the bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/31781
<_Sime> sebas: I thought as much.
<sebas> Ok :)
<kmon> Is there a guidance roadmap? I would like to know what system tools are planned for future versions of kubuntu :)
<_Sime> me too
<_Sime> seriously, I haven't thought too much beyond displayconfig.
* sebas added a comment to the bug.
<_Sime> kmon: what do you feel is most needed?
<sebas> We need more developers.
<kmon> well, I think a tool for dealing with grub would be a nice addition
<kmon> just like gnome has
<_Sime> FOSDEM will be a good chance to discuss this issue.
<sebas> I'll be working on the existing parts, usability fixes, and some time in the far future will do KDE4 porting and hope to get some modules into KDE4 official.
<_Sime> yeah
<_Sime> I think that grub support is a bit techy and that there is probably other basic functionality that is missing in system settings.
<_Sime> sound(?)
<_Sime> I would still like a good cd/dvd based backup program.
<kmon> isn't that a bit out of scope for guidance?
<sebas> We should delay sound to later on, when phonon is a fact.
<kmon> I thought guidance was a set of tools for dealing with sys config
<_Sime> sebas: true
<_Sime> kmon: and true, but if the system settings is complete already, then we can do something else.
<_Sime> I'm thinking more "Linux desktop" than just config.
<kmon> yeah, sure
<kmon> but grub is something that many people have to deal with, like adding a splash image or support for dual booting. Any way, my 2?
<_Sime> I'm hoping that the kubuntu installer sets up dual boot.
<_Sime> doesn't it?
<kmon> yes
<kmon> sure
<jeroenvrp> archive.ubuntu.com is unreachable for me
<sebas> http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<_Sime> (good) keyboard configuration is also a problem.
<sebas> A frontend for keytouch would be kewl in guidance.
<sebas> Ha!
* sebas hi-fives _Sime.
<_Sime> :)
<_Sime> "mulitmedia" key don't work so well right now. (not that I have tried, mmmawww)
<Riddell> sebas: why does it now need pykdeextensions?
<sebas> Riddell: guidance now reads the .ui stuff runtime.
<_Sime> Riddell: because fuser.py now uses the load-ui-file-on-the-fly feature of pykdeextensions.
<sebas> We don't fit into the same room, tonight, _Sime :>
<sebas> In fact, we're redundant.
<Riddell> clever it :)
<Riddell> this is in 0.6.1?
<_Sime> sebas: what have you got going on in Brussels on wednesday/thursday?
<_Sime> Riddell: might have been 0.6.0 too.
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: thanks for the amarok .po fix
<jeroenvrp> unfortunaly I cannot test it, because I allready installed 1.4 beta1 - and these version has the Dutch language file
<sebas> _Sime: KDE/quality stuff, a European project, top secret atm ;-)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: I ment for pitti to test it with his scripts
<sebas> I'll tell you at FOSDEM, though.
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ah ok :-)_
<kmon> Could someone please remove the dependecy of xmms on superkaramba package? I don't understand why it's needed at all.
<Riddell> umm, _Sime, sebas, userconfig seems to take lots of screenshots or something
<Riddell> kmon: because superkaramba has an xmms plugin
<_Sime> Riddell: huh?
<sebas> userconfig takes screenshots?
<Riddell> _Sime: when i run userconfig the mouse cursor turns into a crosshairs and when I click it beeps like a screenshot program
<sebas> Hm, console output?
<sebas> That sounds utterly strange to me though.
<_Sime> _that_ is wierd.
<Riddell> >userconfig
<Riddell> from: can't read /var/mail/qt
<Riddell> from: can't read /var/mail/kdeui
<Riddell> from: can't read /var/mail/kdecore
<Riddell> from: can't read /var/mail/kfile
<Riddell> runs normally thought systemsettings
<sebas> Hm, I'm getting the same here.
<Riddell> screen capture thing?
<sebas> There is no such code in there.
<sebas> It runs fine if I start it with python userconfig.py
<Riddell> I can't think why there would be
<sebas> I've got it.
<sebas> There's a trailing ' ' before the pybang in line one of /usr/share/apps/guidance/userconfig.py
<sebas> Removing it solves it, but the effect is more than strange.
<sebas> Time for 0.6.2 I guess :>
<Riddell> ah, so it's running the executable "from"
<sebas> Fix is in svn
<Riddell> then import
<Riddell> hah, that's a sneeky one :)
<sebas> Kewl :>
<Hobbsee> morning all
<sebas> Moin Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee kicks her wireless card again - reinstalling is a Very Bad Thing.
<Hobbsee> especially if it involves wireless cards and wpa!
<kmon> c-ya
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:infinitezeros] : devel
<infinitezeros> this room is quiet
<allee> JRe: ping
<infinitezeros> ping-back
<allee> infinitezeros: are you JRe's secretary? :)
<infinitezeros> no his clone allee
<_Sime> sebas: that is truely bizzare.
<allee> Hobbsee: curious: what do you use to manage wpa?  wpasupplicant + ??
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-26
<Riddell> infinitezeros: why did you change the topic?
<Hobbsee> allee: yes - it worked fine till i fubar'ed my install, and hence reinstalled
<Hobbsee> now it's worked once, and i'm trying to get it to work again, but it seems very tempramental
<allee> Hobbsee: ipw2200 driver?
<infinitezeros> i didnt do it on purpose riddell.... im sorry its my irc client
<infinitezeros> will try to set it right hold on
<Hobbsee> allee: no, it's a netgear wg511 v2 card - works with ndiswrapper
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Flight 4 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Wed, Feb 22nd 2006 - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:infinitezeros] : kubuntu-devel
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Flight 4 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Wed, Feb 22nd 2006 - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there!
<Hobbsee> that better?
<Riddell> thanks Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<infinitezeros> thanks hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :) no problems
<allee> Hobbsee: mhmm, okay. I have to rmmod/modprobe ipw2200 when I use wpa.
<Hobbsee> allee: i tried out the 0.11rc1 version of ndiswrapper, or whatever it is - not sure if that's the problem.  but i'm very tempted to get knetworkmanager from cvs and try that as well - kwifimanager has a tendancy to lie!
<Riddell> I don't think knetworkmanager is in CVS
<Hobbsee> ah ok - i had it working, until i cancelled out of the wpa test thing, which you're supposed to be able to do
<Hobbsee> i thought that's how you'd said you'd gotten it...
<sebas> BTW, the guidance team just showed that it took _only_ten_minutes_ from bugreport to '
<sebas> fix is in svn'. :-)
<Hobbsee> wow!
<Riddell> I should have reported it to bugs.kde.org, then you would have made the stats :)
<sebas> Heh :>
<sebas> Next time then.
<sebas> Are playground bugs valid?
<Riddell> sure
<luka74> allee: did you try hwcrypto=0 option - it helped me on ipw2200
<sebas> Aye!
<allee> luka74: no. But I'll try on time.  
<Hobbsee> testing...
<Riddell> so new release of guidance or shall I patch?
<sebas> A patch is fine, I guess.
<sebas> It's otherwise really only that space.
<Riddell> ok, will do
<sebas> +single
<Riddell> tomorrow though, bedtime now
<sebas> And we've got it in svn already too.
<sebas> Ok.
<sebas> Sleep well (here too).
* sebas >> bed aswell.
<Hobbsee_> heh night sebas and Riddell 
<Hobbsee_> hi Mez 
<Mez> hey Sarah
* Hobbsee wonders who sarah is again...oh yes, that's me!
<Hobbsee> hmm...newer version of wpa supplicant here...
<Hobbsee> ping?
<Mez> pinging me ?
<Hobbsee> was trying to see if my network connection was there at all.  if i was pinging you, i'd say Mez: ping
* Hobbsee attempts to hack into a wiki page to make it more easy to understand
* Hobbsee wonders if she should seek permission before making such massive changes to the page on WPA
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying :)
<Hobbsee> done :)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ^
<Hobbsee> oh crud!  i'd forgotten about the kubuntu meeting hehe!
<freeflying> Hobbsee: cool , I'd translate it into Chinese
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> you can
<freeflying> Hobbsee: meeting? 
<Hobbsee> see /topic or fridge.ubuntu.com
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<mornfall> hmm, anyone with an idea why is libapt-front still in dep-wait?
<mornfall> blocked by ia64?
<freeflying> I need package more packages ,anyone will give me advice 
* Hobbsee suspects she's going to get very used to these early meetings at 20.00 UTC - seeing as she's at them for the next 2 days...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: it's quite early for me .  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 4am or something?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: y, 4:00 AM
<Hobbsee> ycuk
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> :/
<Tonio_> heya
<hunger> please move the kde-guidance displayhw script to later in the bootup sequence (see #32268).
<raphink> nope
<raphink> oops
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<viviersf> Riddell, hello, i have to remember what i wanted to ask :/
<Riddell> mornfall: libapt-front is fine but adept tried to build before libapt-front was compiled
<mornfall> Riddell: libapt-front is failed on ia64 (says launchpad)
<mornfall> possibly due to tagcoll being b0rked on the arch
<Riddell> mornfall: ia64 is just broken like that
<mornfall> aha
<Riddell> hmm no, it is due to broken tagcoll
<mornfall> right, i meant why is ept in dep-wait
<Riddell> just because it tried to build before libapt-front was done
<Riddell> we'll need to wait for infinity to wake up to ask for it to be given back
<seaLne> didn't kdevelop used to have licenses in it so you could select GPL from the new project wizzard?
<mornfall> ahum
<mornfall> okey
<Riddell> seaLne: sounds about right
<Riddell> seaLne: could be another case of the kdevelop->kdevelop3 rename breaking things
<seaLne> cause it means you end up with no license automatically inserted and have to edit every file manually
<Tonio_> Riddell: netswitch is packaged, I'm currently packaging gnetswitch, and I should get a tarball for knetswitch today
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> these fonts do look big now with the DPI set 
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-default-settings will set all fonts to 9 by defualt
<Tonio_> 8 or 9 depending
<Tonio_> but the actual default for you is 12 I think no ?
<Tonio_> I think 9 is a good compromise, but I personnaly prefer 8, what do you think ?
<Riddell> 11 I think
<Tonio_> 11 by default ??????
<Riddell> Tonio_: any idea what gnome uses?  would be good to do the same
<Tonio_> gnome is 9 I think
<Tonio_> and 10 for rare things
<Tonio_> osx and windows are the equivalent of 9 and 8 respectively
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<Tonio_> that's 9 and I can confirm I have exactly the same size with gnome
<seaLne> in ubuntu is there any similar concept to /etc/rc.local ie a way of things getting run at startup without aving to write init scripts??
<Riddell> looks nice
<Riddell> seaLne: I don't think so (could well be wrong)
<seaLne> yeah, bah
<seaLne> hmm /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm correcting the amarokrc today and will send you the kubuntu-default-settings package tomorrow
<Riddell> hunger: when does /usr become available?
<seaLne> Riddell: a proper way seems to be placing scripts in /etc/rc.boot
<Riddell> _Sime: I'll change displayconfig-hwprobe.py to S37, so it's after mountall
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> you should add a list of package you've touched to your wiki page
<Riddell> packages
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> *tries to remember what they are*
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  now i'm remembering them
<_Sime> Riddell: good
<Hobbsee> updated :)
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell: you have uploaded qt?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: I prepare apply for devel membership , will u give me any advice
<Riddell> freeflying: the guy who reported that kde crashed on logout said the new qt fixed it so looks like those patches do the stuff
<freeflying> Riddell: yeah, but after kde-3.5.1, i've not experienced that crash 
<Riddell> freeflying: your packages often need some corrections, I'm not sure if you should go for devel membership yet, dunno
<freeflying> Riddell: so I need more experience :)
<hunger> Any estimation on when kubuntu will suspend again?
<hunger> doko: Worked for me.
<hunger> doko: Was awfully slow for the last couple of min though.
<luka74> Riddell: another issue with new kpowersave - it wants to remove powernowd
<luka74> but powernowd is needed by *ubuntu-desktop :-(
<luka74> (this is with 0.5.7 packages I was trying to repackage from debian)
<hunger> luka74: maybe they can remove that in ubuntu-devel, too. They use gnome-power-manager now which at least offers a gui to config it.
<luka74> it looks like I will need to install Ubuntu once - just to understand how it works.. ;-)
<hunger> luka74: Pretty well wrt. power management.
<hunger> luka74: it is gnome though... so the other apps suck.
<luka74> the problem is the kpowersave has so many features that steps on Ubuntu implementation...
<Riddell> luka74: yeah, that's why I want to strip out all those features and just use the ubuntu ones :)
<hunger> kpowersave looks really good.
<luka74> that seems to be getting harder and harder with each release of kpowersave
* hunger thinks the GUI sucks:-)
<luka74> Riddell: have you see another forwarded e-mail - it seems that there are just two incompatible views
<luka74> on how PM should be implemented
<hunger> And it does not want my laptop to suspend to RAM
<Riddell> hunger: if pmi is failing I think your problem is with the ubuntu scripts, not KDE
<Riddell> well, could be linux, not just the scripts of course
<hunger> Riddell: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh works fine.
<hunger> Riddell: acpid recognizes the suspend button, too.
<Riddell> hunger: and pmi?
<hunger> Riddell: pmi action suspend does a suspend/resume cycle (as does pmi action hibernate).
<hunger> Riddell: The box does not stay down.
<hunger> Riddell: The same happens nowadays with /etc/acpi/sleep.sh:-(
<hunger> Riddell: So this no longer is a kubuntu issue.
<hunger> Tonio_: Plus the decissions reached will be documented, so we do not need to repeat the discussions all the time.~.
<hunger> Sorry for that!
<Riddell> Tonio_: now that moodin is in main you can add the kubuntu moodin splash and kdm theme to k-d-s
<Riddell> if you haven't already
<viviersf> what moodin ?
<viviersf> *whats
<Tonio_> hunger, Riddell : it is done for a month at least ;)
<Tonio_> hunger: what's the problem ? sorry but I missed something I think ;)
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ Riddell 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: ?
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ , just saying hi
<Tonio_> ah okay...... sorry but I'm actually between 10 things........ my brain doesn't follow correctly ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: sorry to disturb, just could not resist!
<Tonio_> ;)
<Riddell> viviersf: a fancy splashs screen for KDE
<allee> Riddell: your guidance commit. changelog says 35, but in diff 18 is replace by 37.  I hope the changelog is wrong ;)
<Riddell> it should be 37
<Riddell> yeah, my mistake, but no harm done
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ping
* freeflying looking for mentor fro package
* freeflying wonder who can ?
<jpatrick> me
<freeflying> jpatrick: cool.thx
<jpatrick> where is it?
<freeflying> revu
<jpatrick> well. which one?
<jpatrick> Riddell: can you appect http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1917 ?
<jpatrick> hello jjesse 
<jjesse> hello jpatrick
<Tonio_> jpatrick: pong
<Tonio_> sorry to be so late ;)
<Tonio_> crazy day for me
<jpatrick> Tonio_: no problem
<Tonio_> jpatrick: did you upload kleansweep finally ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: just wanted you to know, you are cleared to upload kleansweep
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> I don't like to upload my own stuff ;)
<Tonio_> but I will lol
<jpatrick> Tonio_: it's fun ;-)
<Tonio_> uploaded
<jpatrick> you'll get an email...
<Tonio_> good ;) I really wanted kleansweep in ubuntu, it's a very very good application
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I already uploaded stuff, just that in my vision, my stuff should be uploaded by the latest approving motu ;)
<Tonio_> strange to upload own stuff
<jpatrick> can you look at kwin-style-crystal?
<jpatrick> latest improving motu?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I will in a few minutes yes
<Tonio_> jpatrick: kwin-style-crystal is nice according to the debian folder
<Tonio_> but I'm not fine with those cpp files without any licence information
<Tonio_> that's a major issue, because it make those sources not GPL
<Tonio_> I can't put a YES on that..... you should contact the upstream to get a corrected tarball, and then you'll get a yes immediatly
<jpatrick> too bad FF is tommorrow...
<Tonio_> I know..........
<jpatrick> can't we upload?
<jpatrick> how about kautoclick?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: need confirmation, but personally I would advocate this....
<Tonio_> a licence issue isn't a small one
<jpatrick> it's GPL on kde-look.org :)
<Tonio_> yes bt the only legal way to gpl a source is to put the licence info in the source files I think........
<Tonio_> even the copying file isn't enought
<Tonio_> I'm looking at kautoclick
<jpatrick> :/ ok, I'll ask someone else
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm sorry with this, but I need to sure on that point what to do....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: looking a kautoclick
<Tonio_> what 's on the bottom of the copyright file ?
<Tonio_> "This manual page.........."
<jpatrick> was written by me
<Tonio_> I know that :)
<Tonio_> but why putting that in copyright ?
<Tonio_> but okay, that's not an error
<jpatrick> because it's under my copyright?
<Tonio_> the package looks nice ;)
<jpatrick> :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm building, but that sounds nice :)
<Tonio_> just that the copyright file could be a bit more "clear"
<Tonio_> just puting the copyright info for the man and a Licence section concerning "the all application and debian/bla.docbook"
<Tonio_> for example
<jpatrick> I copied what was at the end of debian/kautoclick.1.docbook
<Tonio_> I know ;) just that it is not necessary, but anyway, all infos are here, so the copyright is valid
<Tonio_> jpatrick: advocated
<jpatrick> yay!
<Tonio_> I just added a little comment concerning the copyright file, which could be more clear in my view
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hum........ I lost that ! the man page isn't cleaned at the end of build....
<jpatrick> what? it's in clean::
<Tonio_> clean/kautoclick::
<Tonio_> 	rm -f kautoclick.1
<Tonio_> it is in oups
<Tonio_> doesn't work for me
<Tonio_> clean:: might work
<Tonio_> that's not a big issue, but for future package ;) 
<Tonio_> I always use clean:: 
<jpatrick> right, reuploaded
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I just modified my comment also, there is still a little problem I missed concerning the .desktop file
<Tonio_> it is important to patch the .desktop file, adding GenericName and install it in XDG directory
<Tonio_> I revued too fast... sorry
<jpatrick> usr/share/applications/kde ?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> and the .desktop requires "GenericName" and "Categories" at least
<jpatrick> I'm doing that :)
<Tonio_> thanks :)
<Tonio_> with that done, I will ad a YES, no pb, the package is very nice apart from taht
<jpatrick> Tonio_: oKay, finished (I think)
<Tonio_> is it on revu ?
<jpatrick> yes
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> jpatrick: okay for the clean section, just build and it is removed
<Tonio_> jpatrick: what about the .desktop file ? I don't see any install directive on rules and no patch
<jpatrick> it hasn't updated yet :s
<Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<jpatrick> ok now
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the .desktop file still misses Categories
<jpatrick> d'oh
<Tonio_> that's important because this is what defines where will the icon go in the K menu ;)
<jpatrick> "Categories=Qt;KDE;"
<Tonio_> also, the GenericName is what appears in the K menu nearby the application name
<Tonio_> so the description is supposed to give a very short descrtive of the application
<Tonio_> for example : Adept (Package Manager)
<Tonio_> means that GenericName is set to "Package Manager"
<Tonio_> otherwise, the entry in the K menu will be a bit crapy
<Tonio_> that's all, the package is very clean ;)
<jpatrick> :)
<Tonio_> sorry for bugging you with this, but the .desktop is very important, because you see it's content directly in the K menu
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ok, I've finished
<Tonio_> jpatrick: cool ;)
<jpatrick> oh finally, kcontrol-kdmtheme got in
<Tonio_> jpatrick: 2 patches named kubuntu_01
<Tonio_> and concerning the .desktop :
<Tonio_> s/Categories=Qt;KDE;/Categories=Qt;KDE;Utility;
<Tonio_> that'll make it go in the Utilities section of the K menu
<Tonio_> also, s/GenericName=A simple KDE Application/GenericName=Task Automation
<jpatrick> what about the i18n's?
<Tonio_> because I don't think seeying "Kautoclick (A simple KDE Application)" in the K menu is nice
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> yes, that's a problem, and what I do is generally add GenericName and GenericName[fr] 
<Tonio_> then send the patch to upstream
<Tonio_> I don't another solution
<jpatrick> brb - supper
<Tonio_> I don't <have>
<Tonio_> the problem is that a generic comment like "A simple KDE Application" will make the K menu crappy.......
<Tonio_> if you look at kde stuff, you will see they have all languages directly in the .desktop file
* hunger hates launchpad.
<Tonio_> hunger: ping ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Yes?
<Tonio_> hunger: I didn't understood your comment at 14:21 ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: If it is about that thing I said earlier with your name in front: forget it.
<Tonio_> yes, I just wanted to understand :)
<Tonio_> okay, no pb
<hunger> Tonio_: I was sending ssh-escapes to recover a stuck session and somehow those got bitchx to do something on the other end of the seemingly dead line:-(
* hunger thinks kpowersave looks promissing.
<Tonio_> hunger: totally agree ;)
<hunger> Is that going to get used for kubuntu?
* hunger filed a couple of really minor bugs about it
<Tonio_> hunger: I would personally hope, but well, that can be complicated cause there is already ubuntu stuff on that point
<Tonio_> but according to my tests, kpowersave is really interesting
<hunger> Tonio_: That is fine for gnome...
<Tonio_> maybe for dapper+1
<Tonio_> are they using it actually ?
<hunger> Tonio_: But breaking kubuntu for that is not nice:-(
<Tonio_> yes
<hunger> Tonio_: Yes. ubuntu-desktop is using it.
<Tonio_> anyway, we may discuss that at tomorrow's meeting :)
<Tonio_> not for daper, but could be interesting for dapper+1 maybe
* hunger wishes kde and gnome could sit down and agree on the hardware issues.
<Tonio_> and what about ubuntu's gnome
<Tonio_> is powersave used actually ?
<hunger> Tonio_: I use it (as far as possible in KDE).
<hunger> Tonio_: Worked better in breezy...
<Tonio_> Ididn't test it on dapper, only breezy ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: dapper's kernel breaks ksysguard's reporting of cpu frequency, etc.
<Tonio_> argh
<Tonio_> is that due to .15 version of the kernel, or is that specific to ubuntu ?
<hunger> Tonio_: I did even try to switch to gnome since things work better there... but then I ended up very depressed trying to configure gnome.
<hunger> Tonio_: From what I understand it is an issue with kernels > 2.6.14.
<Tonio_> it'll be fixed with the next version of kde then
<Tonio_> we just have to wait
<hunger> Tonio_: ksysguard checks some file in /proc...
<hunger> Tonio_: I do not believe in that yet.
<hunger> Tonio_: Ksysguard is serioulsy lacking love for AGES now.
* hunger thinks kde would be better of changing it to be a GUI for HAL nowadays.
<Tonio_> hunger: that'll not be a problem with kde4
<Tonio_> but till then........
<hunger> Tonio_: Yes... KDE4 is the promissed land... :-)
<Tonio_> hehe
* hunger is happy if it just sucks less.
<hunger> Tonio_: ... and if they really are going to switch to dbus in favour of dcop then I'll be happy if it does not crash too often.
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> the only problem with kde4 is that it is supposed to be so perfect and developped so quickly that I just wonder "I on earth are they gonna do ???"
<Tonio_> s/I/how
<hunger> Tonio_: They won't:-)
<Tonio_> hunger: possible, yes
<hunger> Tonio_: It will be a huge mess, like all mayor version changes.
<hunger> If dapper somehow manages to get stable till april then I'll stick with that till kde 4.1 (or downgrade to breezy).
<Tonio_> hunger: I really hope we're wrong, but I think that inevitable
<hunger> Tonio_: I do hope, too... and my curiousity will kill me anyway... I'll probably end up with beta versions of the beast (in spite of what I just said).
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> hunger: I have to let you, going back home
<jjesse> are you really having that many issues with dapper?
<hunger> Tonio_: I claimed to not switch to dapper before it went stable... and here I am.
<hunger> Tonio_: Bye.
<hunger> jjesse: At the moment I have serious regressions and nothing I am euphoric about.
<jjesse> hunger i really have had no problems except of my own causing :)
<hunger> jjesse: Things like shutdown causing a hang of the system, suspend broken, etc. make the system hardly useable.
<hunger> jjesse: I can not exclude that those problems are of my own making either.
<hunger> jjesse: But I'm pretty certain they are not;-)
<jjesse> hunger: ive run it on old hard ware and on vir=tual machines
<jjesse> it runs just as stable for me as breezy
<hunger> jjesse: This laptop is about 1yr old... not brand new either.
<jjesse> my laptop is a dell inspiron 5150
<hunger> jjesse: Thinkpad T43p.
<hunger> BBL.
<jpatrick> moodin in main!!!
<robotgeek> yay! awesome!
* jpatrick wonders if he can still maintain moodin now...
<jjesse> is the new adept installer a part of flight4? or not in yet?
<mornfall> probably not in
<mornfall> considering it wasn't even built today morning
<jjesse> d'oh jumped the gun :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, just get me to upload
<jpatrick> okay, sir
<mornfall> jjesse: it is built now though (mod ia64)
<mornfall> not on my mirror yet tho
<jjesse> wow why is cdimage so slow :( :(
<jpatrick> jjesse: lots of people?
<jjesse> are there  local mirrors/
<mornfall> jigdo++
<jpatrick> Riddell: can you advocate kautoclick ( http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1922 ) Tonio_'s not around any more...
<jpatrick> hello kmon 
<kmon> hello jpatrick
<kmon> thanxs for packaging kdm theme manager ;)
<jpatrick> it's in dapper now
<kmon> yep
<kmon> just read the mail sent to the list
<jpatrick> :-)
<kmon> http://kubuntu-es.org/ is down
<jpatrick> I know
* jpatrick is admin
<kmon> I know ;)
<kmon> Is there any wiki page for kubuntu suggestions for feature releases? I've found a page named kubuntu comments, but I don't know if devs read it...
<Riddell> the wiki pages need their six monthly tidy up at some point
<Riddell> kmon: please start a page KubuntuDapperPlusOneIdeas
<Riddell> link to it from Kubuntu
<jjesse> feature freeze is comming up soon? so i can lock in changes to docs?
<jpatrick> jjesse: that's doc freeze (I think)
<jjesse> doc freeze is in march?
<robotgeek> yup, march 23'rd or so?
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> jpatrick: can I revu again ?
* jpatrick was planning to work on the docs after FF
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> okay, ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: done
<Tonio_> jpatrick: few modifications on the .desktop, not obvious, but nicer I think
<Tonio_> those .desktop with generic information result a dirty K menu....
<Tonio_> I prefer en good english information than a french generic "a simple kde application"
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm packaging knetswitch
<Tonio_> but unfortunately, I have nothing to test
<Tonio_> and I will not be there tomorrow
<Tonio_> I will simply upload on revu and hope all is nice
<jpatrick> so what's french for task automation?
<Tonio_> it is written on the comment :)
<Tonio_> Automatisation de Tches
<Tonio_> not required, but would be nice :)
<kmon> Ok. I'm finishing the inital draft of the page
<kmon> :)
<kmon> I've made diferent sections depending on the mayor features of kubuntu (system settings, guidance, desktop and adept.)
<kmon> I've name it kubutuFeratureIdeas since it could be a place for discussing goals for dapper+1 +2 ... etc. I don't know if I'm mising something else...
<kmon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeatureIdeas
<kmon> It's properly linked from main kubutu wiki page.
<kmon> I hope you like it, I've added some initial ideas so the page doesn't look to dull.
<jpatrick> did you mean Future?
<kmon> Sorry if there are mistakes, but english is not my native english
<kmon> languahe
<kmon> errr
<kmon> language
<jpatrick> no pasa nada
<kmon> yes
<kmon> do'h
<kmon> how do I change the name of the page?
<jpatrick> yo se lo que es apprendre una lengua sin saber nada al principio
<kmon> ok
<kmon> fixed
<kmon> (my problem is that I'm forgeting english... I used to have a pretty good knowledge of it)
<jpatrick> how do I fixed this kdepot thing?
<kmon> Ok. It's done, the page is now here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFutureIdeas
<jpatrick> kmon: we have Keep for a backup tool
<jpatrick> kmon: and for cron there's kcron
<kmon> but they aren't included in the main installation
<jpatrick> I think Keep is
<kmon> do you want to remove them?
<kmon> me
<kmon> do you want me to remove them?
<jpatrick> since they're there, you could
<Riddell> kcron is a bit dated
<Riddell> Keep has been added very recently
<Riddell> kmon: just add notes
<kmon> I've added a comment to those entries saying keep and kcron already are in the distro.
<Riddell> toma: new rsibreak tonight?
<toma> yes, the tarball is ready, and the debian folder as well, just waiting for allee now.
* jpatrick wonders if Hobbsee will make it to CC tonight
<allee> toma: working on it ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: reuploaded
<Tonio_> jpa great ;)
<luka74> kmon: I have added some suggestions for laptop support
<kmon> luka74: great!
<kmon> now we need some developers to do it ;)
<luka74> I am wondering if so-called Win key could be better utilized by default
<jpatrick> Alt-F1
<luka74> I do not want to mimic other operating systems, but just to use this real estate ;-)
<kmon> I use win+tab to launch kompose
<luka74> Global shortcuts where initial letters would indicate function (WIn+S for Kat search, Win+M for maximize...)
<luka74> kompose
<kmon> time to leave...
<kmon> good bye
<luka74> bye kmon
<Tonio_> jpatrick: advocated :)
<jpatrick> (finally)
<jpatrick> ;-)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: but you didn't remove the generic "a simple kde application" informations for other language ;)
<jpatrick> now to find someone else
<Tonio_> that's a personnal point of view, it is not a reason not to accept a package
<Tonio_> but if I were italian, I wouldn't like that entry ;)
<jpatrick> better than seeing english...
<jpatrick> I'll remove them
<Tonio_> jpatrick: that's not a requirement
<Tonio_> well I prefer a correct information in english that a generic in the good language that doesn't mean anything, no ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee!
<jpatrick> hey hey Hobbsee !
<Tonio_> but as I say, that is absolutly not required, ust a personnal opinion :)
<Riddell> they're still on the non-member bits of the agenda
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Hobbsee> oh good
<jpatrick> all for Hobbsee and robotgeek 
* Hobbsee feels absolutely terrilbe
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tm_T> ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploading netswitch, gnetswitch and knetswitch on revu
<Tm_T> what?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: phew, just in time!
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, will take a look
<Tonio_> Riddell: Unfortunately I can't test, cause my internet access is broken
<Riddell> everyone go to #ubuntu-meeting to cheer on Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> and I will not be there tomorrow
<jpatrick> and robotgeek 
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Tonio_> I'm gonna be disconnected in 5 minutes...........
<Riddell> and robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> :)
<jpatrick> can I upload kautoclick?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what happens in 5 mins?
<Riddell> jpatrick: did you fix my comment?
<jpatrick> well not the kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff one :(
<Tonio_> my neightborhood disconnects his wifi than I use temporary.........
* Hobbsee didnt try using wifi today - she wanted a decent connection!
<Tonio_> stupid French telecom..........
* jpatrick only has wifi
<Tonio_> I too at home, but french telecom has cut my access by error, and it'll take about 1 days for them to repair...........
<jpatrick> but I did the rest
<Hobbsee> ...please dont tell me that what i'm seeing is true...
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: heh
<robotgeek> it's true
<Hobbsee> it cant be...
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: what?
<Hobbsee> really
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: one word:  sorush20
<jpatrick> oh bollocking hell
<jpatrick> (sorry)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jjesse> whats wrong about sorush20?
<jpatrick> but that guy's annoying
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you've never seen how that guy behaves in meetings?
<jpatrick> jjesse: kubuntu meeting he put us off
<jjesse> i missed most of the last kubuntu meeting
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: look at the logs, that's not the only time he's tried
<jpatrick> we'll flood us to death
<jpatrick> he*
* Hobbsee hopes that they'll get onto the membership stuff before she collapses here...
<jpatrick> bye Tonio_ ...
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: if it's sorush20, we'll kick him out
<Hobbsee> hehe *waves to the remnant of Tonio_*
<Hobbsee> no, this is just because of it being too early in the morning, and lack of food, nothing unusual, and i'll find some breakfast to eat durign the meeting tomorrow
<Hobbsee> but that's probably a good idea hehe :P
<jpatrick> we should ask if we can add "*@ubuntu/member/*" to the lists...
<Hobbsee> in which lists?
<Hobbsee> *is confused*
<jpatrick> op lists
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Hobbsee> that's probably a decent idea actually
<jpatrick> probably too late to add to agenda now
<Riddell> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py
<jpatrick> does not applty because it's not there :/
<jpatrick> s/applty/apply
<Riddell> yes it is
<_Sime> how can I remove a package and ignore dependances? (i.e. I don't want the dependant packages to be removed too?)
<jpatrick> not on 1924
<jpatrick> ah kautoclick one
<Hobbsee> _Sime: apt-get remove package?
<Hobbsee> apt-get doesnt remove the dependancies, IIRC
<_Sime> Hobbsee: yeah, but that will also remove kde-desktop.
<_Sime> oh
<Tm_T> blah! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-February/006634.html
<Tm_T> why I don't find that package
<Hobbsee> well, yeah...
<_Sime> Hobbsee: you were right, it only uninstalled the kde-desktop meta-package. :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<_Sime> cool, I just kicked out my old self-made test .deb.
<jpatrick> Tm_T: nah, it's GTK :P
<Tm_T> jpatrick: still I wanted to test it
<jpatrick> Riddell: sorry about that, fixed it
<jpatrick> Tm_T: look for it at launchpad
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: uh oh...the scary bit...
<jpatrick> he was ready
<jpatrick> science team?
<jpatrick> what about us?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ty
<Tm_T> jpatrick: eh, only sources this far or... hmm
<jpatrick> hmm
<robotgeek> jpatrick: soon with kubuntu too :)
<jpatrick> robotgeek: ;)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: dude: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/sysinfo
<jpatrick> it says binary packages
<jjesse> robotgeek: i think you got enought support :)
<jpatrick> none there
<jpatrick> lots
<robotgeek> heh
<Hobbsee> hehe lucky
* Hobbsee hopes she will be that lucky
<Tm_T> jpatrick: dude: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/sysinfo
<jpatrick> I know that :P
* jpatrick is looking at buildlogs
* Hobbsee gets nervous
* robotgeek cheers Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
* jpatrick too
<Tm_T> jpatrick: apt-get source -b helps ;)
<jpatrick> :P
<Tm_T> nothing can stop me!
<robotgeek> phew!
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<_Sime> Riddell: I've been pestering you about this for a while, but will we see a "restart X server" option on the login screen? (kdm?)
<Tm_T> I doubt
<Tm_T> but yeah, I think that kind of stuff should be accessible with mouse
<Riddell> _Sime: doesn't kdm have one by default?  in which case it should just be a case of working out how to add it back
<Tm_T> Riddell: I never seen it
<Tm_T> jpatrick: hehe, sysinfo... running ;)
* jpatrick makes a notes to ban sorush20 if he sets foot in #kubuntu
<robotgeek> jpatrick: :)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: +25!
<Tm_T> ?
<jpatrick> or anywhere I see him
<Hobbsee> please do!
<_Sime> Riddell: I've updated my dapper here, and I don't have the option. It must be a config somewhere...
<Tm_T> jpatrick: what?
<_Sime> Riddell: mandriva had it last time I looked.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: are you sitting in on the meeting?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-meeting?
<Tm_T> ...apparently not
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: really?  i didnt know that one!
<jpatrick> Riddell mentioned it once
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: well, you have one now!
<Hobbsee> oh wow!
<jpatrick> go me!
<robotgeek> go jpatrick !
<Hobbsee> do i answer sorush20
<Hobbsee> 's question?
<jpatrick> yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: confirm what I said (if I'm right)
<Hobbsee> you're more or less right
<jpatrick> 1 more!
<Tm_T> good night ->
<jpatrick> night Tm_T 
<Hobbsee> night Tm_T 
<Hobbsee> for goodness sake, sorush20 shut the $%^&^&%$ up!
<jpatrick> congrats Hobbsee !
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: :D
<robotgeek> yay Hobbsee !
<Hobbsee> yay!!!!
* jpatrick changes topic
* Hobbsee dances around the room and hugs everyone
<jpatrick> too late
<Riddell> :)
<luka74> congrats to Hobsee and robotgeek
<luka74> ;-)
<robotgeek> thanks luka74 :)
<Hobbsee> thanks luka74 :D
* jpatrick isn't out of secondary school yet
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: and?  at least you dotn get asked all these nasty questions about what you're going to do next year/this year yet hehe
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: you weren't at TechBoard!
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: techboard?
<jpatrick> where you become MOTU or core-dev
<jpatrick> wait I'll find you the log
<Hobbsee> ah, fair enough
* Hobbsee didnt know of anything else she was supposed to be at
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: here it is: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-02-14.html (I start around 9:39)
<jpatrick> Riddell: final verdict kautoclick?
<jpatrick> :)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: didnt know it was on, i might have not been awake for it anyway
<jpatrick> anyway Kubuntu Meeting tommorrow :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, another time to get up nice and early...
<Hobbsee> i found some old wiki specs for tomorrow, not sure if we want to discuss them in the meeting or not - it may well be for tonio_'s reference
<Hobbsee> s/tomorrow/kubuntu - it's still too darn early!
<robotgeek> jpatrick: wow, looks tough!
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperRoadmap - that one
<jpatrick> robotgeek: they have a way of like stretching time
* Hobbsee needs food, back later
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> "Time permitting we will create initial packages for KDE 4 to let KDE developers have an easy way to get a KDE 4 environment running."
<allee> Riddell: rsibreak 0.5 ready.  Upload to a webspace or revu?
<Riddell> allee: revu please
<allee> 'k
<Riddell> then we need to find out what the current UVF policy is
<Riddell> toma: is there a good changelog?
<Riddell> preferably highlighting important fixes :)
<jpatrick> send mail to ubuntu-motu
<allee> Riddell: changelog is svn commit log. NEWS is a summary of changes/bugfixes
* jpatrick isn't sure on FF exceptions
<allee> Riddell: so NEWS is what you looking for
<toma> Riddell: NEWS at http://www.omat.nl/drupal/?q=node/23 as well
<jpatrick> you'll need a diffstat too
<Riddell> jpatrick: kubuntu_01_kautoclick.diff still fails to apply
<jpatrick> arg!
<jpatrick> it should be kautoclick-0.1/src/kautoclick.desktop at the top
<Riddell> it's not
<jpatrick> it should
<Riddell> use a pbuilder
<Flosoft> is there a Synaptic clone for the console?
<Riddell> Flosoft: sounds like a #ubuntu/#kubuntu question
<jpatrick> the console?
<Flosoft> terminal
<Hobbsee|away> aptitude/apt-get probably
<jpatrick> that's not a synaptic clone
<luka74> Flosoft: aptitude
* seaLne had nearly forgoten about https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32366
<Hobbsee|away> true
<Flosoft> I used Yast before :S
<luka74> probably as close as it gets
* Hobbsee|away is actually going to go away and eat breakfast now
<Flosoft> so I am looking for a nice console frontend to browse and see the status of debs
<allee> rsibreak uploaded to revu but not on the webpage yet
<seaLne> the patch discussed on the kde bug tho dosen't sound like we have
<luka74> aptitude hac curses interface for install
<luka74> s/hac/has/
<_Sime> Riddell: /etc/kde3/kdmrc => AllowClose=true, turns that option on for the kdm screen.
<seaLne> so you can close the login dialog?
<jpatrick> Riddell: works now :)
<allee> rsibreak: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1930
<allee> toma: I've added a short note in revu.  Suggestions for changes/additions?
<toma> allee: no, its ok.
<allee> 'k
<Hobbsee> ack, i see we got the font upgrades...
<allee> luka74: curious: your '147' dpi monitor.  What's the width/height in mm ?
<luka74> will check log...
<allee> luka74: no, no.  I'm interested what a ruler shows you
<luka74> Image Size:  331 x 207 mm
<allee> ah, and if xorg driver find the same is interesing too :)
<luka74> That is it (also with ruler)
<luka74> (I just did not recalled by head)
<Hobbsee> how does one set that setting in particular?  in xorg.conf?
<allee> luka74: so xorg driver and reality match in your case?
<luka74> Hobbsee: in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<allee> DisplaySize x-in-mm y-in-mm in section monitor # See my wiki homepage ;)
<allee> luka74: NO :)
<luka74> ;-)
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<luka74> I was just teasing allee
<luka74> ;-)
<luka74> Hobbsee: allee is right
* allee admits luka74 successed
<luka74> yes, but only with fglrx
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> the updates keep mucking up my fonts every once in a while, as tonio_ changes them, so i may as well do it properly
<luka74> "ati" does not detect mt display (cannot make it work), while "radeon" does partially
<luka74> Breezy did work with "ati" 
* allee hugs Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hugs allee back :)
<allee> luka74: promis to never cheat with DPI and I hug you too ;)
<luka74> promise!
<toma> width? height? why not just set a dpi?
<luka74> Fact is - you still need DPI. 
<luka74> I have changed it down to 100 to make it look good with default font sizes
<luka74> I am now scared that Tonio changes will just make my default fonts tiny (at pt will be reduced)
<luka74> disclaimer: only on very high resolution monitors
<allee> toma: please, stop saying this!  It hurts me!
<luka74> mine is 1920x1200 on 15.4" of 331x207 mm
* allee fires up pythion to do little dpi math
<toma> allee: you are not going to walk in this trap twice in a row, are you?
<allee> toma: simply reading hurts, I've no chance 
<allee> luka74: sorry, your dpi is really 147 dpi.  I have a 144 dpi dell laptop and reduzing font size worked fine.
<luka74> allee: true, fglrx/X.org detection work great, only how this DPI is then used later might be an issue
<luka74> I need to free-up another partition, as I plan to install Ubuntu/GNOME for first time just to see the diff
<allee> luka74: well, the default font size with correct dpi is a bit big.  But almost all users used it here (incl. me) for a while and are now happy with it.  Much more relaxing
<luka74> and hopefully learn something - but it looks like Tonio is getting there
<allee> luka74: but a bit smaller would be no problem for most people too ;)
<luka74> allee: I hate that some forms are just to small because of huge font - this is IMHO just ugly
<allee> luka74: only one I know is the login window.  Are there more (then layout if broken)
<luka74> there are plenty of cases that default was just ugly - this is why I always swith to 100 dpi for fonts immedeately
<luka74> but I am looking forward to test changes to defaults done by Tonio
<allee> luka74: afaiu default will now be 96 dpi :(
<luka74> whatever, I just want it to look better ;-)
<Riddell> allee: _Sime's script rounds it to something sensible
<luka74> Riddell: can you define "sensible"?
<allee> luka74: when your bored, accept default dpi and use a smaller pt size for fonts  100/147 ~ 2/3  10 pt -> 7 or 6 pt
<Riddell> rounded to 96 or 120 or larger
<luka74> allee: the problem with that approach is that this does not change all apps, so it is huge manual work
<luka74> Riddell: does this mean we will be able to manually set it from GUI too?
* allee claims that most people _don't know_ that font size they like/use because dpi scales is wrong
<robotgeek> allee: i am totally lost on font-sizes
<luka74> allee: I could agree - this would explain why so much fuzz about it
<Riddell> luka74: not yet
<allee> luka74: I know about the problem.  But let's concentrate what's broken and how to best fix it
<luka74> the fact is also that you have now people with low and high resulution displays 
<luka74> and low resolution is just nothing bad (until you see high res display)
<luka74> ;-)
<allee> luka74: Yes. your high res and a cheap low res monitor (75dpi) are a factor or two.  See my Wiki homepage, how absurd a fix dpi can be
<allee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AchimBohnet
<luka74> allee: one of reasons for my complete switch from Windows to Kubuntu was that XP sucks in this respect
<allee> luka74: yeah!
<jshadow> Hello all
<luka74> XP does fonts well, but such in screen element size (not to mention resized raster icons)
<luka74> s/such/suck/
<allee> luka74: fwiw:  Using a fixed dpi is what windows used by default :)
<allee> s\/used/uses/
<jshadow> I have a somewhat basic question. I'm working on a plugin for katapult and it compiles but it's not linking right. From what I understand it's an issue with moc. What tool should I be using to generate a makefile that takes care of the moc?
<toma> jshadow: did you include the moc in the .cpp?
* Hobbsee looks for her ruler
<jshadow> no, but I'm getting "undefined reference to vtable" errors, and a google search suggested moc, this is my first qt app so I'm a little confused
<jshadow> I guess what I'm asking is how should I have generated the makefile in the first place, and then maybe I can read up on that tool
<toma> jshadow: include the moc at the bottom of your cpp: setuptiming.cpp:#include "setuptiming.moc
<toma> rerun configure
<jshadow> k, but the standard configure for katapult won't find my plugin, where should I be modifying this?
<jshadow> right now I'm just using a hand written makefile
<toma> jshadow: the moc is auto generated, because it is needed for the cpp and so you dont need to add anything to a makefile
* allee start writing a little script that at the end hopefully visualizes reality and the faked matrix^Wdpi world :)
<toma> jshadow: but this is more something for #kde-devel i think
<jshadow> ok, well thanks, this gets me in the right direction
<Hobbsee> allee: where abouts do i set this displaysize?
<allee> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AchimBohnet  for this FAQ ;)
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> i did go look, really i did!
<Hobbsee> string not found
<allee> Hobbsee: it's must my frequently given answer. Problem is not may ask this question as they should do :)
<Hobbsee> oh grr!  i'm looking in the wrong file!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-19
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: Currently building
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you might want this other patch then ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so you only need to build once
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: eventually yes ;)
<_StefanS_> 2secs
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: shouldn't we group the 2 patches ?
<Tonio_> they provide the same thing
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I think so.. they're part of the same
<_StefanS_> exactly :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll merge them :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: composing email-...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sent..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: perfect thanks
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: only kdmshutdown.cpp and kdmshutdown.h is changed
<Tonio_> nice
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ignore that other stuff
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: *.desktop files
<Tonio_> +X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase
<Tonio_> +X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase
<Tonio_> +X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase
<Tonio_> +X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase
<Tonio_> +X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase
<Tonio_> +X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase
<Tonio_> what's this ?
<Riddell> lots of gettext domains?
<_StefanS_> I donno...
<_StefanS_> nothing I messed with, thats for sure :)
<Riddell> something has broken in cdbs kde.mk that it doesn't get cleared
<Riddell> probably needs the rule name changed to whatever it should be
<Riddell> worth seeing what gnome.mk uses
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: screenshot of the kdm logout if curious: http://enhance-it.dk/kdm.png
<Riddell> _StefanS_: lovely
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks :D
<_StefanS_> well next stop kdesu...
<_StefanS_> also I would like to have the logout fade we're currently using to be faster, so I will test some valid options when doing the fade for kdesu anyways
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: perfect, nice job really
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the solution for the fonts issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: ooh?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I did an error while merging qt-x11 with debian :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thanks :) - It was a little easier this time because of the time I spent hacking the other dialog ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I missed the firebird-dev thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: the issue is a qt bug
<Tonio_> debian has a patch for it, so I merged...
<Tonio_> Riddell: then I reuploaded again with all of KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCE applied
<Tonio_> but the server failed, error 500....
<Tonio_> no chance :)
<Tonio_> okay last upload was just accepted :)
<Riddell> the data centre has been having problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: so yes, fontconfig was not the issue....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that explains :)
<_StefanS_> Well I'm off guys..
<_StefanS_> have a nice night ;)
<Riddell> top stuff Tonio_
<Riddell> so now we get the correct sans serif font?
<Tonio_> Riddell: once the package is built yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also think we should change qt-x11 default to sans serif
<Tonio_> but that can be done with a next upload.... we are currently provide a "Dejavu" based qtrc
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the compliment, but in fact everything is due to debian :)
<Tonio_> all I did is finding that the bug was qt and not fontconfig due to a few tests
<Tonio_> in fact it worked with qt4 ;)
<Tonio_> for once your speedcrunch helped ma hehe :)
<Tonio_> I wouldn't have found the problem with my wanted kcalc :)
<Riddell> told you, speedcrunch rules
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently building kdebase with new media patches by _Sime and improved logout stuff by _Stefan
* Tonio_ wants a dual core..........; can't wait for my macbook pro :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: next big bug to track is kdesktop missing translations !
<Riddell> yes, that one is weird
<Tonio_> s/track/check
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to fix tomorrow.....
<Riddell> it's like it isn't looking in /usr/share/locale-langpack or something
* Riddell hugs Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: what I don't understand is that some context menu options are translated, some are not....
<Tonio_> so it's not completly ignoring translations.... just partly
<Tonio_> things that work "partly" are the hardest ones to fix :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: hug me when I fix it :)
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i made some changes to k-d-s - i'm looking to discuss/commit them with Tonio_ at some point, FYI
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what are they ?
<Riddell> now seems appropriate
* Riddell hopes he gets a say in them too
<Hobbsee> can i grab a shower first, before i get shot by mum?
<Hobbsee> konvi defaults, mainly
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nope, you dont :P
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-default-settings (1:7.04-18) feisty; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>   * Removed konversationui.rc - this was for 0.19, we are now on 1.0.1.
<Hobbsee>      - Closes Malone #85948, and various other upstream bugs.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85948 in konversation "ctrl-,/. shortcut not working in konversation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85948
<Hobbsee>   * Changed some of konversationrc
<Hobbsee>      - Now defaults to port 8001 for freenode/ubuntu, to bypass an dcc exploit i
<Hobbsee> n
<Hobbsee>        certain routers.
<Hobbsee>      - Moved the tabs back to the bottom, as it was originally decided that
<Hobbsee>        tabs near the focus.
<Hobbsee>      - Take out the square theme default - the konversation default looks far
<Hobbsee>        more professional.
<Hobbsee> in summary ^
<Hobbsee> wow, that's formatted nastily
<Hobbsee> was working full screen yesterday...
<Tonio_> hum..... I disagree with the tabs on the left....
<Riddell> tabs should be on the left
<Tonio_> konvi is different from konsole, it is way more usable with tabs on the left, as all IRC clietns usually do.....
<Hobbsee> if we're only opening one tab by default, that's a lot of wasted screen space
<Hobbsee> and upstream is cursing, etc
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oncerning the default theme, well it looks more professionnal, but icons are perfectly ununderstandable :)
<Tonio_> 4 squares with some colors.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the square ones are any better?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, there is a O in the square for operators etc.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: fortunately, all this is customisable - for the people who dont like it, they'll make all sorts of changes
<Tonio_> they are understandable I think....
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking that for new users or whatever, they dont know what O is, or that there are modes, etc.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't mind that we remove the square one, but please choose something that can make sense to a user that is used to irc :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, but new users won't understand them in any case
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: power irc users will only understand the square one, not the default
<Hobbsee> they learn.  but yeah, i see your poitn
<Hobbsee> they were my suggestions, anyway
<Hobbsee> sho_ seems to have the idea that we cant customise any of their app
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I agree with the first part of the changes....
<Hobbsee> which to the point of the menu items, i agree with
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but in my opinion the default theme is a pain
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: to be honnest I'm using IRC for 7 years now
<Tonio_> I NEVER have been able to understand the default theme :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> see, taht's the odd thing - i do
<Tonio_> O for operator, V for voice etc....
<Hobbsee> all grey'd out means away, no coloured bits means you cant speak, all coloured bits means you're very important
<Tonio_> square is the only theme that makes sense if you know irc a bit
* Hobbsee finds it *harder* to understand the square theme, oddly enough :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: note that we can do our own theme or install another one via kds
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> I don't oppose to this, but please don't use the horrible default :)
<Hobbsee> i'm happy to keep that part in, anyway
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee --> afk for about 10 mins
<Tonio_> :)
<Hobbsee> the other question is about that kopetechatwindow.rc - why is it in ui-rc?
<Hobbsee> and why do we have it there at all, if we're not checking what we're losing, as upstream makes new releases with features
<Hobbsee> as for the amarokrc, we shortcut some of the keys - but not all of the default multimedia ones - we should fix this
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: cause that defines the UI
<Hobbsee> why are we designing a custom UI anyway?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in fact it is badly named, should be called kopetechatwindowui.rc
<Hobbsee> excluding konqi, where we're well known for it
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't remember why I changed this in kopete, but there is a good reason :)
<Tonio_> let me look
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, there was bugs, like double separators etc...
<Tonio_> I simply did something more "clean"
<Hobbsee> ah right.  which version was that for?
<Hobbsee> 0.11?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't remember :)
<Tonio_> probably
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but the point is "if it works now, don't change it !"
<Hobbsee> i'll bet that 0.12 has new menu options that we're hiding?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we'll have to redefined the all kds for feisty+1 with kde4
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, good point
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well we can test byy deleting the fine in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings and compare :)
<Hobbsee> in the case of konvi, apparently we were breaking it, and taking a 0.19 design into 1.0.1
<Hobbsee> yes...i'd done that with konvi, hadnt gotten around to kopete yet
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, you're right with the update konvi new file, also for the 8001 port
<Hobbsee> Mez: did that somewhere, i'm not sure where though
<Hobbsee> and i'm thinking that file overwrites it, anyway
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is kopetechatwindowui.rc installed ?
<Tonio_> I don't have it locally on my computer
<Tonio_> oups not "ui" :)
* Hobbsee has a /home/sarah/.kde/share/apps/kopete/kopetechatwindow.rc.backup 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I think we can drop that file indeed, I tested without it, there is not much changes....
<Tonio_> I'd say not any in fact ;)
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you have commit rights on bzr right ?
* Hobbsee --> actually afk for 10 mins, rather than saying it and keeping chatting
<Hobbsee> yeah - i think i committed
* Hobbsee isnt too impressed with bzr though
<Tonio_> so just remove that file, change makefiles, apply your changes for konvi and ping me
<Tonio_> I'll build the package and upload
<Mez> whats wrong eith the 8001 things?
<Hobbsee> Mez: where'd you change the port 8001 for freenode?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you are unsure, just email me the changes and new konvi rc file and I'll commit
<Hobbsee> Mez: not in konversationrc
<Hobbsee> right
<Mez> Hobbsee, no, in konversation's source :D where the channel and server name is changed
<Tonio_> Mez: we need to change the things at 2 levels
<Tonio_> Mez: source for gnome users using konvi
<Tonio_> Mez: but as kubuntu-default-settings overrides the default, we have to change it there too
<Mez> Tonio_, I presuemd that it was picked up from source
<Tonio_> Mez: from both in fact
<DaSkreech> Whee :)
<DaSkreech> How does tagging of packages work?
<Tonio_> Mez: well technically we shouldn't override the default via kds
<Tonio_> but that was done before changing the defaults in the sources for non kde users :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: eventually, try not to put the servers infos in konversationrc
<Mez> Tonio_, the channel patch has been there for a long time... I made it in breezy I think
<Tonio_> we should now use the defaults since they are patched in the sources
<Tonio_> Mez: yes but we already patched that via kds :)
<Tonio_> Mez: but you're right, we should look at using the defaults now they are patched
<Mez> Tonio_, they've bene patched in the sources since I started using kubuntu
<Mez> it was one  of my first patches
<DaSkreech> How does tagging work on the packages?
<alos> anyone know where the kubuntu installer source
<alos> is?
<Riddell> alos: which one?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it's called debtags, google should reveal all
<alos> the one that installs from live cd to hard drive
<Riddell> alos: apt-get source ubiquity
<Riddell> or launchpad.net/ubiquity and click on Code for the bzr archive
<alos> the name is ubiquity
<alos> ok coo.
<alos> cool.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Thanks the tag system in adept seems shot to hell
<DaSkreech> Let me go see if i can find out why
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it may be the current adept is not entirely compatible with the current debtags version
<Riddell> I've seen it give error messages on the command line output
<DaSkreech> Hmm I'll look into that
<DaSkreech> I was looking for a accounting package and dragged over the Finance tag and got near everything unrelated to anything doing with money
<DaSkreech> I'll be jumping to Beta when it's put out so maybe I can help with some patches then
* Hobbsee dies of shock
* Hobbsee actually learnt something useful off kubuntu-users
<DaSkreech> Which is?
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> the firefox under kde stuff
<Hobbsee> i'd not realised it was all changed in about:config now
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> which makes it very easy to create a user.js with new options, and install it with kubuntu-default-settings
<Hobbsee> or a firefox-kde metapackage, i guess
* Jucato thinks a meta-package would be a better approach than k-d-s
<Hobbsee> or adding it into firefox, and checking if kde is installed.
<Hobbsee> er, wait.  the last option isnt so great
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> meta-package is better, as then it's removable
<Hobbsee> seeing as this will be global, not just for KDE
<MrWGW-> hey Hobbs, Jucato
<Jucato> hi MrWGW-
<Hobbsee> awww crap.  how does one photocopy a passport, if one only has a flatbed scanner
<Hobbsee> heya MrWGW-
<Jucato> scan as grayscale and print? :D
<Hobbsee> it's a book
<MrWGW-> I would suggest that you refrain from attempting to use it...
<Jucato> oh...
<MrWGW-> it will still fit
<MrWGW-> close the lid on it
<Hobbsee> MrWGW-: hrm?
<Hobbsee> er, sorry, if one does *not* have a flatbed scanner
<MrWGW-> ahhh
<MrWGW-> photocopy it
* Hobbsee looks for mum's birth certificate instead
<Hobbsee> cant - it only photocopies paper
<Hobbsee> not books
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: why are you trying to photocopy a passport?
<MrWGW-> err blah
<MrWGW-> I'm sorry
<MrWGW-> I meant
* ajmitch wonders what devious things Hobbsee is up to
<MrWGW-> photograph it
<MrWGW-> ajmitch, its worth noting that many countries REQUIRE photocopies of passports to support official documentation
<ajmitch> I know
<MrWGW-> and you're supposed to carry a photocopy of your passport with you while travelling abroad
<ajmitch> but it's more fun to hassle Hobbsee
* MrWGW- assaults ajmitch with the dreaded uberf0rk of doom
<MrWGW-> which, btw, I just applied to GNU
<MrWGW-> :-P
<ajmitch> yeah, please keep your insanity at an appropriate distance
<DaSkreech> MrWGW-: You forked GNU?
<MrWGW-> well, I'm in the process thereof
<MrWGW-> I "raped" their FTP server last night
<MrWGW-> so I have all the code
<MrWGW-> now its just a question of figuring out what to upload first, and what needs to be renamed to avoid walking on their trademarks (if they have any)
<MrWGW-> my fork will remain availible under its current license, as opposed to the official tree which will undoubtably convert to GPL v3 or later as part of the FSF's master plan to force us all to use that license
<MrWGW-> and no, I'm not recruiting Kubuntu developers
<MrWGW-> the fork includes a fork of GNOME
<MrWGW-> which I have yet to download in source form, btw
<DaSkreech> MrWGW-: Make it a spork
<MrWGW-> haha
<MrWGW-> my desire is to take LT's recently submitted patch to GNOME, apply it to stable code, compile it, and if it works, that will solve that problem
<MrWGW-> IMO GNOME is more broken then KDE, and that's why I've mainly been interested in contributing artwork etc to KDE based distros
<DaSkreech> flux ftw :)
<MrWGW-> I like fluxbox, I don't use it though
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: to prove that i'm an aussie citizen at my time of birth.  dunno how a current passport does that, though
<Hobbsee> er + date
<ajmitch> heh
* Hobbsee waves again
* DaSkreech sines
* Jucato drowns again
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has put in her passport applicatoin
<ajmitch> great
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Jucato> is applicatoin related to moin?
<jjesse> quick question what version of firefox is included in feisty?
<Jucato> !info firefox feisty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9007 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<jjesse> thanks Jucato
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<DaSkreech> I'm warming up to the bot :)
<DaSkreech> on a related note the about kubuntu page will work in firefox in feisty ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: we've been through this right? :D #ubuntu-doc :)
<jdong> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdong> aww
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was trying to get !botslap added
<jdong> !botldap
<DaSkreech> With an appropriate Yes master! I will try to do better next time response
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdong> nope that doesn't work either.
* Hobbsee now has a fruit platter.
<DaSkreech> Man I should apply for a passport!
<jjesse> why DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Free Fruit platter :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: are you on the new Ubuntu book?
<jjesse> finishing changes tonight :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no.  i found the apples when i went shopping last night, and mum had the bananas :P
<Hobbsee> so almost free
<jjesse> well hopeflly tonight
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Is it an extension of the first book or rewritten?
* DaSkreech has like 24 apples at home to be eaten
<jjesse> DaSkreech: it started out as an update, but i'm rewriting the whole thing because so much changed
<DaSkreech> Ok. There were a whole slew of errors/typos/misleading thingys in the first book
<jjesse> yeah i know that as well
<jjesse> which is why i'm re writting so much
<DaSkreech> Your section had few but if you like I'll be willing to proofread
<jjesse> DaSkreech: that would be fine, email me
<DaSkreech> Oh right you work on icthux
<DaSkreech> How's that going?
<jjesse> slow so far
<jjesse> i think most of the people are busy working on ubuntu/kubuntu stuff
<Hobbsee> wouldnt suprise me
* Hobbsee has a brainwave
* DaSkreech drowns again
<Jucato> you didn't drown the first time
* DaSkreech was waving a sine!
<DaSkreech> It could have red I'm drowning :)
<DaSkreech> read
<DaSkreech> http://marcellino.wordpress.com/2006/08/21/uma-breve-historia-sobre-hackers-jonathan-james/
<Hobbsee> the reason my sponsors mail wasnt getting delivered to the sponsors folder, was because i'd changed where the sponsors folder was in the heirachy, gmail couldnt find the folder, so forwarded it to the inbox, and the normal rules handled it
<LaserJock> anybody about?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> we are all on vacation
<LaserJock> vacation!
<LaserJock> who gets vacations!
<LaserJock> back to work!
<nixternal> I don't, that's for sure
<LaserJock> ;)
<nixternal> I did homework tonight
<LaserJock> I keep missing the Big Kahuna
<nixternal> ya, you have to wake up early for him
<LaserJock> trying to track down this weird power issue
<nixternal> still tracking it down
<LaserJock> I don't even know where to start
<nixternal> what is the issue?
<LaserJock> KDE just shuts down my laptop
<LaserJock> hard
<nixternal> are you dual booting with ubuntu, or have the gnome desktop installed as well?
<LaserJock> gnome as well
<joejaxx> :) :D
<nixternal> that's why. That is Kubuntu's way of telling you that you need to get rid of the inferior DE. come'on, you didn't read Linus' post this week :)
<LaserJock> of course I did, that's why I was in KDE in the first place
<LaserJock> then it went down hard
<nixternal> LaserJock: does it just shutdown on its own, locking the lid?
<LaserJock> twice
<LaserJock> on it's own
<LaserJock> I'm sitting there typing and boom, it's gone
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> that is not good
<LaserJock> last time it took 2 reboots to get everything in order
<nixternal> hrmm
<crimsun> well, there's weird hal+*dm+acpi stuff interacting currently
<nixternal> anything funky in the logs?
<LaserJock> imbrandon said the power management is the same backend
<LaserJock> so I can't figure out why it'd do it
<crimsun> for instance, killing the X server if running gdm will restart the computer
<LaserJock> crimsun: but would that cause a KDE specific problem?
<crimsun> no, it's *dm-agnostic
<crimsun> we're amidst an X.Org transition, a hal transition, a kernel transition, and who knows what else
<crimsun> stuff is /going/ to break.
<LaserJock> well sure
<nixternal> where are the ops when you need to kick the sh!t out of someone stupid
<crimsun> nixternal: where?
<LaserJock> but I wouldn't think it would selectively break KDE
<nixternal> #kubuntu
<nixternal> they don't listen to me or jucato
<nixternal> kite is a troll
<crimsun> reading backscroll
* Jucato reads too
<Jucato> nixternal: I'm just waiting for him to do something stupid again
<LaserJock> crimsun: do you know what the appropriate log file would be to look at?
<nixternal> ahh, you have the powers ey?
<nixternal> I am just a peon I guess
<Jucato> nixternal: yessssh :)
<crimsun> he's being annoying, yes, but not anything abruptly worth booting imo
<Jucato> +1 crimsun
<Jucato> at least nothing yet
<nixternal> no, don't need to boot um
* LaserJock pokes a head in to watch the show
<crimsun> LaserJock: /var/log/syslog, possibly the *dm log files or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nixternal> haha LaserJock
<nixternal> I was going to bed
<nixternal> but I can't find my way
* Jucato guides nixternal towards his bed...
<crimsun> yes, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ...
<crimsun> oops, wrong channel!
<nixternal> aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> sudo aptitude purge --purge-unused ubuntu-desktop :D
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> yes, I know I'm brutal :P
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install windows-vista
* Jucato boots nixternal...
<nixternal> might as well since you are doing the ubuntu-desktop thing :)
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> bah wrong channel... I don't have cow powers in here :)
<nixternal> heh, I don't get how I am on the op team, but don't have any op powers
<nixternal> e.tarded if you ask me
<LaserJock> nixternal: dude, that was way worse
<nixternal> what was?
<nixternal> dude, you didn't listen to me did you?
<LaserJock> nixternal: apt-get install windows-vista is way worse than apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ;-)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I was playing with beryl earlier
<Jucato> nixternal: you're an op in #ubuntu-ops.. if that matters :)
<nixternal> I don't see the hooplah
<nixternal> Jucato: level 5 != op
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> lol
* nixternal goes to #ubuntu-chicago and starts kicking people
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> haha, dude asked me how to change his nickserv password. I told him to message it to me and I will do it
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> roflmao
<Tm_T> Err, ok.
<nixternal> he didn't fall for it
<Jucato> snap! :D
<LaserJock> well, syslog wasn't so helpful. Network Manager is very verbose though
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Jucato> night nixternal! sweet kDreams
<LaserJock> lol
* LaserJock sends nixternal some gnightmares
<Jucato> hehe
* DaSkreech is watching commercial v4.ogg [Kaffeine] 
<DaSkreech> Well I have my Kdream music for the night
<DaSkreech> Gnight all
<_StefanS_> morning
<Tonio_> hi
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> _Sime: nice work with the media things ;) it is far away better now !
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's changed?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nice packaging :) - received the updates this morning
<Tonio_> Riddell: icon names on the desktop etc...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: are the fonts okay fot you now ?
<Tonio_> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-5092116675912812500
<Tonio_> you should look at this, that really impressive
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: fonts okay ? I noticed they have the same size now as the username/password fields in kdm
* _StefanS_ is looking
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes that means they are fixed :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats freaking impressive
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes ;)
<Tonio_> I already saw things like that, but this one is the most impressive by far
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its amazing when using those simple tools
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but you can see its an artists hand working there
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what was the problem with the fonts anyway? DPI settings ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bad width with certain of them...
* Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> Riddell: something I thought about concerning the space usage on the cd
<Tonio_> Riddell: what appart from speedcrunch is using qt4 ?
<Tonio_> because qt4 just for speedcrunch would mean that we are loosing :
<Riddell> umm... ubiquity  :)
<Tonio_> okay :)
<Riddell> language-installer too
<Riddell> apport now as well
<Tonio_> Riddell: not to burry speedcrunch once again, I'm just searching for ways to free some space....
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about winfloss cleaning ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: who should we ping to ask ?
<Riddell> heno
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, I tested kexi.... works, bu really unstable
* Riddell ponders the Report a Problem entry that has appeared in the menu
<Tonio_> I'd say beta1 level
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I saw taht
<Tonio_> Riddell: kexi is 16 MB
<Tonio_> that would free lots of space just to remove this :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, it's appeared.  it's really making the menu quite clogged
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you ping heno or can I ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we want konvi to start up a system tray icon?
<Hobbsee> on the basis that systray icons are evil?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that should be in "help" in apps, not in the kmenu.....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes we should
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes we should to which?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for apps that mean "we are staying connected for long" the systray is very usefull
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's what i was thinking @ the help in apps
<Hobbsee> hrm, possibly.  but it's yet another systray icon
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'd say konvi and kopete are the to that we should keep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: there aren't that many apps that are started in the tray
<Riddell> Tonio_: depends on what you'll ask him :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: /I/ don't want it in the systray but everyone else seems to expect it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll discuss with him on what I think isn't stable enough and mature to stay on the cd ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: kopete is kinda different.  you only load konvi once, then minimise it
<Tonio_> Riddell: in my opinion, kdepim, speedcrunch and kexi should go
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh.  dunno why
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can keep the other apps
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: is the kdepim, etc, actually being updated at all?
<Riddell> speedcrunch is perfectly mature
<Tonio_> kdepim and kexi are not stable enough to be used, and speedcrunch is juste, mostly useless for a windows user...
<Riddell> windows users don't do sums?
<Hobbsee> they have that window calculator
<Riddell> kdepim doesn't seem to be maintained
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but in my opinion useless, as the windows default calculator is much more powerfull than kcal :)
<Hobbsee> which has a scientific mode, etc
<Tonio_> Riddell: honnestly the default windows calc is very powerfull
<Tonio_> can do syn, cos, tan etc...
<Tonio_> no need of speedcrunch for them
<Hobbsee> what's syn?  :P
<Tonio_> for kubuntu, I agree kcalc is really limited
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: synus, cossynus etc.... maybe english names are different...;
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's geometry
<Hobbsee> ah.  sin.
<Tonio_> syn in french ;)
<Hobbsee> sine, cosine, tan, are the english equivalents :)
* Hobbsee didnt think they would be translated.  interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course speedcrunch is mature, but I don't see any window user saying "wow, super calculator, let's install !"
* Hobbsee thought they were latin or something...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the windows one is already the same level than speedcrunch
<Tonio_> if not better
<Tonio_> can do convertions too....
<Tonio_> and well the speedcrunch setup is 4MB, bigger than digikam :)
* Tonio_ pings heno
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: those ping's, do I need to set something up to make konversation react to them ?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: not really.  it usually flashes
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: oka, you mean the trayicon (?)
<Hobbsee> or the window, + the channel
<Hobbsee> see settings, configure notifications
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: ok then..
<Hobbsee> in particular, for when your nick is mentioend
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: ok, I already have that... I was just wondering how you were set up
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's better no ? :)
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks possible to change winfloss, kool ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay!
<Tonio_> [12:56]  <heno> Tonio_: so that leaves firefox, thunderbird and scribus
<Hobbsee> what's scribus?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I gave my comments concerning speedcrunch and said he should see that with you :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: free equivalent to quark Xpress
* Hobbsee doesnt know what that is either.
* Hobbsee googles
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know you LOVE speedcrunch :) but the need of this on kubuntu and windows is really different....
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* _StefanS_ prefers kcalc even though it might not be that powerful
<_StefanS_> by works
<_StefanS_> by/but
<Tonio_> okay so kdepim, kexi and speedcrunch will be droped..... that'll give a bit a fresh air to include interesting stuff :)
<Riddell> well as I say, it's not really possible in a 1 CD distro to include interesting stuff, base OS is all
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree we cannot ship with everything
<Tonio_> Riddell: but to me (personnal opinion) digikam is to be considered as k3b or amarok, as bsolutly needed apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: everyone as a numeric camera nowadays
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and a burner ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's why I say "the same"
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree plugins are not necessary on a 1 cd distro
<Tonio_> and I'd say eventually that a voip software is "optional"
<Riddell> numeric?
<Hobbsee> digital, probably
<Tonio_> digital sorry :) (french bad translation)
<Riddell> what's the French word?
<Tonio_> we say "numrique" in french :)
<Riddell> formidable
<Tonio_> tout  fait :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how much space is left on the cd ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: none
<_StefanS_> Riddell: greate
<_StefanS_> great even ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: droping kexi, kdepim and speedcrunch, about 28MB
<Riddell> infact, about negative 10 MB
<Hobbsee> then drop all the windows apps :P
<Tonio_> depends if Riddell already have plans to include other stuff :)
<Riddell> since we currently don't have example-content, and that's a requirement (alas)
<Hobbsee> what, complete with the "fill this in here"?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also wonder aboug scribus....
<Tonio_> only professionnal need this no ?
<Tonio_> my mother doesn't I guess
<_StefanS_> leave out scribus
<_StefanS_> you can do much of the stuff in OOo anyways
<Tonio_> firefox and thunderbird are perfect, I'd say eventually I'd favor for example gimp to scribus in winfloss....
<Tonio_> I don't see who except in companies are using scribus
<Tonio_> and companies don't use the kubuntu cd to install windows apps btw ;)
* Hobbsee wonders about using portable firefox, etc.
<Tonio_> Riddell: no ?
<_StefanS_> well I could imagine if I were doing school essays I might use something like scribus to set up the pages properly
<Riddell> the idea is to include sample KDE apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, and the problem is that kde apps on windows are..... bloated except scribus, I agree
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you plan to include thunderbird and firefox as default, like Tonio_ mentions ? (good idea)
<Hobbsee> which is semi-depreciated, as it's now a live cd?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but scribus is 17MB....
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it has always been a live CD
<Riddell> _StefanS_: we always have yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a lot for something 95% users will never see the need of....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is in fact the biggest app on winfloss....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm talking about winfloss, not kubuntu !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sorry
<Tonio_> no firefox on kubuntu PLEASE ! :)
* _StefanS_ leaves the discussion
<Tonio_> lol
<Tonio_> ;)
<_StefanS_> though you were talking about dentalfloss
<_StefanS_> thought :D
<Tonio_> Riddell: and btw, scribus is not a kde apps :)
<Tonio_> it's a qt one like googleearth
<Riddell> talking of google earth, I tried marble the other day, it's very nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is marble ?
<Riddell> basic google earth clone
* Tonio_ searches for more usefull qt/kde apps that we can include
<Riddell> but it doesn't need accelarated hardware, would be cool to have it replace the map in ubiquity (summer of code task!)
<Riddell> anyway, I'd go for speedcrunch and kexi on the winfoss
<Tonio_> since to me scribus is really..... useless, even if fantastic application
<Tonio_> Riddell: you want kexi on winfloss ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: does basket work on windows?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't know
<Hobbsee> it seems not :(
<Riddell> no, basket is KDE only
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you try to use it ? it crashes every 3 minutes....
<praetor> Tonio_: why no firefox?
<Tonio_> praetor: already in
<Tonio_> I'm just concerned by the interest for the people in apps we are providing...
<Tonio_> speedcrunch dupes something already on windows, with nothing better, scribus is an app designed for professional usage....
<Tonio_> krita eventually would be interesting, but that's linux only atm
<Riddell> yes, the selection of KDE apps on windows is pretty limited, should be much cooler with KDE 4
<Jucato> what winfoss apps does the Ubuntu Desktop come with?
<Jucato> er. "Desktop CD"
<Tonio_> Riddell: true, I agree on that point
<Riddell> Jucato: firefox, thunderbird, gimp, inkscape, something else I can't remember
<Riddell> maybe Dia
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: but to be clear, I think I missunderstood your last message
<Riddell> we used to include open office, now that did take up space :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you want kexi and speedcrunch on the cd ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: seeing as the Ubuntu Desktop CD already has the GIMP and Inkscape, maybe it would be better to leave Scribus on ours :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: that would be my choice for winfoss, and scrap scribus and kdepim
<Jucato> oh
<Riddell> it might come with Gaim too
<Tonio_> Riddell: you really should install kexi on windows and try it.... I did
<Riddell> worked last I tried it
* Jucato wonders how useful Kate 4 on win32 is right now...
<Tonio_> hum, it launches yes, but I tried to use it for one hour, 4 crashes in my case....
<Tonio_> but well maybe that's just my windows machine.... I don't know
<Tonio_> I agree if it is stable, we should/can keep it
<Tonio_> Riddell: but concerning speedcrunch... it currently is like a pure copy of the default calc
<Riddell> it is a commercially supported app, so it should be
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay for kexi then....
* Hobbsee wonders when the last time Riddell used windows was
* Jucato tries to read that sentence again and again...
<Tonio_> Riddell: kexi is nice, and powerfull, maybe my tweaked windows just didn't like it :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: just swap some words
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I know it's probably grammatically correct.. it just sounds strange :)
* Hobbsee rephrases - wondering when Riddell last used windows
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's drop scribus for kexi then I'm okay
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it is, kyes
<Tonio_> Riddell: kexi can be more usefull for windows users scribus is
<Tonio_> btw, if I was "god" to decide, I'd drop the all winfloss :)
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> softwares can be a luxury on a 1CD distro, I agree
<Tonio_> but then winfloss is even more a luxury...
<_StefanS_> err.... yep.
* Hobbsee +1 Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> kexi's the DB thing isnt it?  seeing how crap access is, i think that'd be a welcome change
<Tonio_> especially when theopencd already does a winderfull job !
<Riddell> we don't give out openCDs though
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should! haha :)
<Hobbsee> we could start, or at least link to it :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: joking of course :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: remember what sebas suggested :
<Tonio_> "replace winfloss with a good page describing kubuntu, with installation instructions and links for externall things, like theopencd"
<Tonio_> I LOVE that idea
* Hobbsee wonders if this is a kubuntu council issue.
<Tonio_> more efficient, no space usage !
<Tonio_> simply perfect
<Tonio_> we could even link to firefox, thunderbird etc...
<Tonio_> nixternal could do a very good and usefull job on that point....
<Hobbsee> i think Riddell's stopped listening to you, Tonio_ :P
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I would do the same if I were him :)
<Jucato> if he were you and you were him... @_@
<Tonio_> btw it is probably too late for feisty, but that really should be discussed during the UDS for feisty+1
<Tonio_> we cannot spend our time fighting with the space usage for (in my opinion) bad reasons
<Tonio_> we already are splitting lots of package to remove docs etc.....
<Riddell> lots?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I admit "lot" was too much :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but we splitted digikam for this, and now we remove it :)
* Hobbsee looks for the cluebat
<Tonio_> Riddell: debian just synced their packaging with us
<Riddell> it's still on the amd64 CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: indeed, good point
<Tonio_> Riddell: not to bother you on that point, I understand there are things behind this
<Tonio_> Riddell: but can we think about a feisty+1 without winfloss, or is that impossible due to shipit and canonical marketing's plan ?
<Riddell> yes, it's required
<Riddell> but I really think you undervalue winfoss
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe...
<Riddell> most people who get given a CD will not end up installing kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I understand the need of that kind of thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: just that winfloss super limited compared theopencd, and handicaps kubuntu a lot
<Tonio_> Riddell: the perfect thing would be that shipit comes out with 2 cds, 1 kubuntu and theopencd
<Tonio_> or switch to dvd as everyone does
<Tonio_> but 1cd as lots of advantages too so.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't get me wrong, I understand and agree that winfloss promotes freesoftwares a lot
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just wondering if promoting free softwares over windows is nice....
<Tonio_> Riddell: to me that's dangerous :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: like wine.... wow would have benn ported on linux without wine/cedega
<Riddell> yes it is, that's why we should only include buggy applications :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: same problem here for me, but that's a very personal vision, I agree
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: even when talking about very nice apps like firefox
<Tonio_> firefox success on windows means what ?
<Tonio_> no more optimisation and integration on linux
<Tonio_> and I'd say the same for kde4 and windows, that's very dangerous too....
<Riddell> that's freedom for you
<Tonio_> what will I answer to people asking "what is better with linux ?"
<Tonio_> "nothing, you'll get the same desktop and apps, just with hardware and drivers problems !!"
<Tonio_> hard to convince someone to switch then :)
<Riddell> yakake!
<Tonio_> haha :)
<Tonio_> yakUake ;), my favorite one :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the new MS shell is unfortunatelly very nice :)
<Tonio_> can be compared to bash.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: but talking about "undervaluing"
<Tonio_> Riddell: you may know I'm considered a MS/windows "expert"
<Tonio_> I know exactly how are people using their windows :
<Tonio_> - just use the defaults
<Tonio_> - install simantec shit because that well known
<Tonio_> - consider something that you don't pay for is logivally bloated...
<Tonio_> before switching to linux, I used exclusivelly free softwares with windows
<Tonio_> and I spent MONTH convincing people that something that you don't pay for is very often better than paying things.....
<Hobbsee> The digiKam team is proud to announce the first beta release digiKam 0.9.1 and digiKamimageplugins 0.9.1.
* Hobbsee wonders if we have that, and if we want it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we don't but allee will do it, no doubt :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in my opinion, in fact, someone that will somehow get the kubuntu cd is already an interested user
<Tonio_> Riddell: that means he already knows what firefox is btw :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but yes, I'm not a marketing expert, so let's canonical decide ;)
<Tonio_> I'm just concerned about the handicap when you compare what you get with an opensuse install out of the box, that comes with everything you will ever need....
<Tonio_> same for mandriva btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: changing the subject, new dpkg requires that a *ubuntu* version has a ubuntu.com maintainer
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've put your name for kdebase and qt-x11-free, is that okay ?
<Tonio_> or should we use something like "developpers@kubuntu.org" ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, that's fine
<Riddell> Tonio_: it could be kubuntu-devel@lists.u ..
<Tonio_> Kubuntu Development Team <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Tonio_> like this then ?
<Tonio_> I'll write an email to the frozen bobble team....
<Tonio_> yesterday I went level 75 without loosing anytime... too easy ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you notice when you click on thunderbird/firefox icons in kicker the icon is just a generic gear, not the actual app icons (?)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's a gtk-qt-engines tweak
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: err.. a bug you mean ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: or feature ? :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can't reprocude here in fact
<Tonio_> reproduce
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just took the application entries from Kmenu->Internet and dragged them to kicker
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: did the same, no probem with the icon here....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its only after you reboot/logout its wrong ..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: to start with, like you did - it works :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: let me check
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: works here.... sorry !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what the heck... hmm wierd
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I mean the bouncing feedback, is that what you mean also?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: The kicker icon is fine, its the launch feedback "bouncing cursor" that craps out
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: displaying only a gear
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll have to investigate but here I can't reproduce....
<Tonio_> I'll try with herd4
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I could try that also..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, wasnt upstart suppose to make the boot faster ? :) - cause I havent really seen that happening
* _StefanS_ is testing on herd4
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: feisty is longuer than edgy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea I thought so also
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but the speed gain was really there with edgy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea.. donno what happened. Also the dhcp delay is just nuts (30secs) if you're on a laptop
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it should check link up/down and then move on as nessecary
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup, but well I don't really know how upstart works and what it does :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to me that "just works" so that's okay :)
<Tonio_> I should look at it in the future.... :)
<_StefanS_> yes..
<_StefanS_> probably
<nixternal> moins
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hmm seems like my current updated herd1 -> latest have an issue with that icon.. it works in a standard feisy herd 4 (latest)
<_StefanS_> I was just wondering... do we some hardware to speed up development for kubuntu ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> one day we'll get personal package archives to do the compiling for us
<_StefanS_> personal package archives ?
<LongPointyStick> _StefanS_: imbrandon has a build machine, there are various people giving out ssh access to their machines
<_StefanS_> LongPointyStick: I guess I have one 2.16ghz core duo laptop that could be used for that purpose
<_StefanS_> LongPointyStick: its always on
<LongPointyStick> true
* LongPointyStick DOOOMS stupid customers.
<LongPointyStick> </random>
<_StefanS_> LongPointyStick: its pretty fast actually, who should I contact about such stuff... Riddell ?
<LongPointyStick> dunno..maybe him, maybe me
* LongPointyStick shrugs
* _StefanS_ does too
<Riddell> _StefanS_: there's nothing format organised
<Riddell> it might be an idea to do that, but it should be done with ubuntu-motu I think
<_StefanS_> oh yea ofcourse
* _StefanS_ is getting a new mini-itx c7 1.5ghz tommorow... silent as hell :)
<_StefanS_> (but not very fast either)
<_StefanS_> back to the reading..
<DaSkreech> Is there anyway to change the bootsplash text from being blue
<nixternal> DaSkreech: don't know of a config file, but maybe somewhere in the source?
<nixternal> I am checking now
<Riddell> yes, there is
* Jucato thinks it's hardcoded
<Jucato> Riddell: is there a wiki or page somewhere that explains the merits of USplash over other bootsplash engines?
<nixternal> hrmm, I see where foreground is hardcoded in a example-theme dir
<nixternal> eft-theme.c
<nixternal> .text_foreground = 0x31;
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Marble is nice. Has some good applications as well :)
<Riddell> feel free to integrate it into ubiquity if you have a bored weekend :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Firefox has always been Windows App. For the foreseeable future it will be a Windows app. Deal with it
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> OK caught up now
<DaSkreech> Tonio_ was complaining that firefox success on Windows means less integration for LInux
<Jucato> -_-
<DaSkreech>  Firefox was always a Windows Application. It's mostly due to it's heritage that it runs on other OSes
<DaSkreech> it was designed and created simply to destroy IE and make the Web usable again.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: So without a recompile. No.
<abattoir> Riddell: speaking of marble, using SIP is the best way to pythonize it?
<Riddell> abattoir: for Qt it should be
<Riddell> although I've never done it
<abattoir> Riddell: as i told you before, i'll have a go at it for oem-config
<Riddell> abattoir: cool, but don't block getting oem-config uploaded for adding luxury features
<Riddell> it's important to get it in the distro as soon as possible
<abattoir_> Riddell: yeah, i'll try my best, else i'll revert to the map that's currently being used
<Riddell> abattoir_: actually, marble isn't in main and I don't know if we can fit it on the CD so it probably isn't an option
<abattoir_> Riddell: i've been working using ubiquity as the backend, as the backend is not ready yet
<abattoir_> Riddell: aah ok, then
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ervin's blog?
<DaSkreech> Whoops
<Riddell> kwwii: did you get round to doing the kubuntu usplash?
<kwwii> Riddell: since I missed the deadline for herd4 I put it off for a few days
<kwwii> Riddell: been working on the logo itself
<kwwii> that will be the main change
<kwwii> making it look better
<kwwii> and then using that in the usplash, kdm and ksplash
<Riddell> groovy
<kwwii> oh, and making a nicer progress bar the usplash (that is done)
<DaSkreech> Will there be new wallpapers etc for Feisty?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: nothing radically new, just tweaking the colors
<kwwii> someone mentioned working on an amarok theme
<DaSkreech> Seen the new splash screen?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: which one?
<kwwii> haven't seen feisty live
<kwwii> my vmware won't install it
<Riddell> we turn off the amarok splash screen in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Hmm can't get to websvn
<DaSkreech> http://commit-digest.org/issues/2007-02-18/moreinfo/632951/#visual
<DaSkreech> That'll do
<kwwii> well, that is quite a change
<DaSkreech> :-D
<kwwii> I wonder what it is supposed to mean :p
<DaSkreech> Amarok 2.0 is uderway
<DaSkreech> http://commit-digest.org/issues/2007-02-18/moreinfo/634364/#visual
<DaSkreech> hunger: ping
<hunger> DaSkreech: pong.
<DaSkreech> hunger: Have you seen Khalki ?
<Riddell> good number of people editing FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu/Feedback
<Riddell> shame about all the edit conflicts, but can't be helped
<DaSkreech> Cool :) good things I hope?
<DaSkreech> blast :(
<Riddell> some of them are
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yes and no
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: firefox is, yes a windows application, as mozilla used to be
<Tonio_> but firefox exists because of linux
<Tonio_> mozilla would have died without the linux support years ago
<Tonio_> but what I see is that firefox on linux becomes slower and slower in the time....
<ScottK> Don't worry.  Now that all patches have to be approved by Mozilla, I'm sure it will get faster.
* ScottK ducks.
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: then ask for a Seamonkey package for *buntu
<DaSkreech> I'm sure it probably uses like 1/2 the memory that firefox uses and is highly likely to be more responsive to the Linux majority (whatever that means)
<DaSkreech> Where is track changes in Kword?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: I don't mind firefox performances :) I'm using konqueror :)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: I was just demonstrating that promoting free softwares on windows is, in my opinion, dangerous for linux :)
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Alright... What were we arguing about? :)
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Promoting all of them is dangerous. Select ones I think is useful
<DaSkreech> I would argue the ones which are most differentiated from Windows versions are the best ones to promote on Windows
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: long debate :) depending the context for me :)
<DaSkreech>  sort of Look how good life is over here kind of thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just didn't find anything concerning kdesktop....
<Riddell> it's spooky
<seele> kwwii: ping
<seele> kwwii: have some questions about this logout dialog
<Riddell> seele: the kde logout dialogue?  it's not made by kwwii
<seele> Riddell: oh, he asked me to look at it (and Hobbsee)
<seele> something about the order of the functions
<Riddell> oh, ok
<Riddell> carry on :)
<seele> lol, hes not here but thanks :)
<DaSkreech> man and I just pimped out my Logout screen too :(
<kwwii> seele: pong
<seele> kwwii: hey, i had some comments/questions about the logout screen you gave me last week
<seele> but i dont know if i should direct them to you or someone else
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test opensuse tu check if that's kubuntu specific
<kwwii> seele: well, technical stuff to someone else...I was really mainly asking about the order of the functions
<Tonio_> hi mr kwwii ;)
<seele> ok, do you know who is working on it?
<kwwii> howdy Tonio_
<kwwii> seele: StefanS is his nick, I think
<seele> ok
<kwwii> I am sure someone who knows exactly
<seele> Riddell: do you know who is working on the logout dialog?
<Riddell> seele: stefans is
<seele> ok
<DaSkreech> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/18/one-week-with-kde-my-challenge/
<DaSkreech> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/18/one-week-with-kde-my-challenge/#comment-2897
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Heh
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: you can response him than exchange support in evolution is really hackish
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Which the first or second?
<Tonio_> it frontends outlook web access, doesn't use the MAPI protocol
<Tonio_> Exchange Support
<Tonio_> this part
<DaSkreech> ok First link then
* jdong smacks nixternal for that terrible pun on planet.
<Tonio_> with kontact you can use imap with exchange (need to enable that on the server side)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> Beryl of Fun!!!
* jdong smacks nixternal for "compositize"
<Tonio_> and for the calendar, you can connect to exchange, there is a plugin for
<nixternal> jdong: bushism
<jdong> nixternal: lol :) you misunderestimated the critisizingness of Planet readers.
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't it be Komositize? Shirley?
<nixternal> hahaha
<jdong> Kompositized :D
<nixternal> these Geico and caveman commercials are wearing thin on me now
<jdong> nixternal: HeadOn -- Applied DIRECTLY to the forehead!
<jdong> nixternal: HeadOn -- Applied DIRECTLY to the forehead!
<jdong> ;-)
<nixternal> omg
<jdong> lol
<nixternal> I love the HeadOn, shut up I hate your commercial, but I love your product
<jdong> lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: appart from the context menu cut/copy/paste options, what else is broken in kdesktop ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to make some tests, but I don't see anything else that don't work...
<Riddell> Tonio_: it doesn't go right to left when you start it in a semitic langauge
<Tonio_> hum, indeed :)
<Tonio_> that'll help searching thanks....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm looking at debian first for patches, then the horrible kde bts ;)
<Riddell> it doesn't load the .po file or something
<Riddell> try stracing it to see what .po files it loads
<Tonio_> sure
<Riddell> would be interesting to know if it works from straight kde svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have time to fix this, that on the top of my todo :)
<DaSkreech> +1 krunner
<allee> Anyone knows when Lure will will reappear?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably merge a few debian patches for kde, there is interesting things in there....
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, building kde from svn ?
<Tonio_> can do it but well that's a lot of work for a little test ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll read svn changelog first ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing in debian and nothing in our patches that would/could create this according to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: b5ddd000-b5dfc000 r--p 00000000 03:01 969891     /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo
<Tonio_> it loads en_GB here...
<Tonio_> just ps aux | grep kdesktop and kill the process, you'll get a segfault with the output
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ locate libc.mo
<Tonio_> /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo
<Tonio_> /usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo
<GNUro> hello!
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Tonio_> b6574000-b6575000 r--p 00000000 03:01 971275     /usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/kfile_png.mo
<Tonio_> b6575000-b6576000 r--p 00000000 03:01 971575     /usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/libdmctl.mo
<Tonio_> everything is loaded in french except libc.mo
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a good start to grep the sources :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like to be distro specific problem.... I was reported on #kde it works for most people
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm downloading opensuse livedvd to compare....
* DaSkreech hates on people with huge bandwidth
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: you'll love me then
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: I just have 20Mb adsl line :)
<DaSkreech> I have TICk
<_StefanS_> evening
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Toniossss
<_StefanS_> you
<_StefanS_> are just always online, aren't you :D
<mhb> good evening all
<_StefanS_> hi mhb
<allee> libkexiv2 (required by digikam > 0.9.0) is at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4421   I've not set Maintainer to Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> as it's a new pkgs and not in main as it should be at the end.
<allee> ^^ anyone care to have a look?
<LaserJock> Riddell or sebas: around for a power managment/KDE question?
<Tonio_> allee: no time today for this
<Tonio_> allee: can you ping me tomorrow concerning this (I may forget), I'll revu this
<allee> Tonio_: k and thx
<_StefanS_> the other tool that works like mii-tool, what is it called ?
<ryanakca> kindof offtopic question... but... as a school project... I'm writing a Python + PyQt area and volume calculator... and... I've never worked with PyQt or graphical interfaces before... and my teacher has only used VB / VC++ before... so... should I make the graphical interface first? or make the classes and what not first?
<_StefanS_> for controlling nics
<Riddell> LaserJock: hmm?
<LaserJock> Riddell: I've had KDE (or at least when I'm in KDE)  just randomly shut off my computer
<LaserJock> Riddell: during edgy I had issues with it randomly hibernating
<LaserJock> Riddell: I'm wondering how I can diagnose the problem
<LaserJock> Riddell: any ideas?
<Riddell> I get the same thing in feisty
<LaserJock> oh
<Riddell> where some shortcut keys were recently added which I suspect are a bit over zelous
<Riddell> have you only tried edgy or feisty too?
<LaserJock> this is on feisty
<LaserJock> I don't have an Edgy laptop anymore but I think the issue then was a seemingly random hibernation
<LaserJock> I turned off hibernation and that seemed to stop it
<LaserJock> Riddell: do you know what shortcut keys?
<Riddell> depends on the laptop model
<Riddell> do xmodmap -pke | grep XF86Standby
<Riddell> set   S3_COMMAND = 'echo "`date`:powermanager: suspe
<Riddell> nd to ram" >> /tmp/powermanager-debug.log'
<Riddell> all one line
<Riddell> in /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/powermanage.py
<Riddell> and similar for S4_COMMAND
<Riddell> keep xev running and see if you can work out what the match is next time it gets set off
<LaserJock> Riddell: is there a bug open on it?
<Riddell> LaserJock: not that I know of
<LaserJock> Riddell: ok, so I want to watch xev for the keycode from xmodmap?
<Riddell> I can't think of a better way I'm afraid
<Riddell> probably good to do `while true; do date; sleep 1; done & xev` so you get the timestamp
<LaserJock> how will I know I triggered it? watching /tmp powermanager-debug.log?
<Riddell> set it to lock on hibernate
<Riddell> that always gives it away
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-20
<Hobbsee> kpowersave 0.7.2 is now out
<Hobbsee> !info kpowersave feisty
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-5ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3222 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<Hobbsee> ouch?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: why ouch?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: that it's so far out of date
<ajmitch> and whose fault is that?
<Hobbsee> yours
* Hobbsee blames Tonio_ 
<ajmitch> might as well blame Tonio_
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: :'(
<ajmitch> since it's not my fault
<Tonio_> ajmitch: :'(
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, ajmitch: what's the point ?
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> or morning for some :)
* Hobbsee hugs Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you have to know something about me
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm a paranoid !!!
<Tonio_> never do that again please ! :)
<Hobbsee> awwww, okay
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: why, was it you who didnt upgrade kpowersave?
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I never packaged/maintained kpowersave
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is usually luka
<Hobbsee> i know :)
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee
<Tonio_> I'll have a look at that but 2 things :
<Tonio_> that requirs ufv exception
<Tonio_> I'll do it after I fixed that kdesktop ignoring translations issue
<Tonio_> that's my todo first absolute priority.... we have that issue since 6 month at least...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i realise that.  i'll probably look later, if you want
<Hobbsee> fix the important stuff first
<allee> Tonio_: I've merged your kipi-plugins ubuntu changes in alioth.  No so merge in the future anymore.
<Tonio_> allee: superb ;)
<Tonio_> allee: are you using debian on one of your machines ?
<Tonio_> allee: I'm tracking a bug and need infos eventually :)
<allee> Tonio_: no ;)
<Tonio_> alle :(
<Tonio_> damn ;)
<allee> Tonio_: I expect that my DD sponsor gives it at least a try on debian before uploading
<allee> Tonio_: which problem?
<Tonio_> allee: I'd like to know if kdesktop ignores locales on debian
<Tonio_> allee: simple way to test :
<Tonio_> right click on the desktop -> cut/copy/paste options are in english whatever is your locale set to
<Tonio_> allee: I don't see anything on kubuntu that changes this, and the bug doesn't occur with opensuse
<Tonio_> allee: I suspect debian but I need to know if that bugs on debian too :)
* allee looks if there isn't etch somewhere ...
<Tonio_> allee: thanks :)
<allee> Tonio_: I've upgrading etch right now.  But why didn't you ask on #debian-qt-kde   @irc.debian.rog  ?
<allee> Tonio_: I've sure they are a debian installation at hand ;)
<Tonio_> allee: will do :)
<Tonio_> allee: the issue is not specificly translations in fact, more settings related problem
<allee> Tonio_: you mean 'Undo' and 'Paste URL'  RMB item?
<allee> Tonio_: they are in german in my etch test system
<Tonio_> allee: okay so that's kubuntu specific bug...
<Tonio_> allee: have 3.5.5 at least ?
<allee> Tonio_: kdebase is 3.5.5a.dsfg.1-6
<Tonio_> okay :)
<Tonio_> would be interesting to build debian version and test on kubuntu
<Tonio_> allee: if you create a folder on the desktop and then rightclick/properties on it
<Tonio_> is the property window in english or german ?
<Tonio_> allee: english on kubuntu
<allee> Tonio_: the RMB is in german as well as the properties dialog
<Tonio_> allee: weird....
<Tonio_> allee: and on a kubuntu box ? just to be sure I'm not in front of a pure french language problem....
<allee> Tonio_: i've to reboot test laptop into feisty.  AFAIR I used german there...
<Tonio_> allee: hehe, sorry for bugging you with this :)
<allee> Tonio_: kubuntu+german has the translation problem too :(
<Tonio_> allee: okay so that's a general kubuntu issue....
<Tonio_> allee: btw it looks like kdesktop ignores translations somehow
<allee> Tonio_: but most of RMB menu item are translated
<Tonio_> allee: yes just a little part misses..... that's weird
<Tonio_> allee: there is a unique string for this, it is in kdelibs
<Tonio_> allee: the weird thing is that the exact same context menu is nice in konqueror ~/home/Desktop
<Tonio_> allee: that's why I think the issue is in kdesktop code somehow
<allee> Tonio_: does kdesktop load the kdelibs catalog?
<Tonio_> allee: it loads kconfig, klocate etc....
<Tonio_> allee: which "catalog"
<Tonio_> ?
<allee> Tonio_: I only remember that the method to load a translation has the string catalog in it's name (ignore case)
<Tonio_> allee: let me look
<Tonio_> ./desktop.cc:  KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalogue("kdesktop");
<Tonio_> ./desktop.cc:  KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalogue("libkonq"); // needed for apps using libkonq
<Tonio_> ./desktop.cc:  KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalogue("libdmctl");
<Tonio_> I can compare to what konqueror loads
<Tonio_> allee: but I'll need to understand why it works for debian :)
<Tonio_> ./konq_main.cc:  KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalogue("libkonq"); // needed for apps using libkonq
<Tonio_> allee: :'(
<Tonio_> allee: btw it looks more like an "env" kind of issue
<jjesse> mmm fresh coffee
<allee> Tonio_: I've already tried: KDE_LANG=de  kdesktop  # <- still untranslated string :(
<Tonio_> allee: looks like kdesktop ignores translations for specific things
<Tonio_> allee: the mo files used are the same than for konqueror, there shouldn't be any difference
<Tonio_> allee: we can try to patch to load the catalog on ./kdiconview.cc:    connect( this, SIGNAL( contextMenuRequested(QIconViewItem*, const QPoint&)),
<yuriy> Tonio_: are you using 2 different keyboard layouts?
<Tonio_> yuriy: no
<yuriy> oh ok, mine are broken-ish
<yuriy> changes only apply to newly started applications. was working fine on friday.
<Tonio_> yuriy: hum strange.....
* Hobbsee notes that there's an increase of spam after subscribing to kubuntu-users ML
<allee> yuriy: I can confirm this.  But I'm really confused. I always thought that's an xserver wide setting.  So all apps are affected.  But now my assumption is proven wrong :(
<yuriy> allee: it also seems to be changing somewhat randomly. the icon was ru a couple times now without me changing it
<yuriy> i'm getting the impression there's been some attempt to make it a per-application setting
<allee> yuriy: adventurously
<yuriy> allee: i'll file a bug then. any idea what package?
<allee> yuriy: no, sorry
<allee> yuriy: maybe kcontrol is a good start
<allee> nite
<jjesse> how are things going tonight?
<oslo> hi, on feisty i can't get /etc/hosts.deny to work properly i'd like to block errorsafe.com, here my hosts.deny: http://pastebin.com/884939
<oslo> coudl u help me ?
<Hobbsee> oslo: --> #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> or #ubuntu, if there's no answer, as it's not kde specific
<oslo> Hobbsee k
<Hobbsee> oslo: seeing as this isnt really a support channel
<oslo> k k k k
<yuriy> just saw this on planetkde: "From the non-sysadmin side of things I've just finished creating tarballs for 3.80.3" :)
<yuriy> ok kdevelop or cmake or qmake or whatever this is is dumb
<yuriy> it thinks 1.10 is not > 1.6
<_StefanS_> morning
<sebas> Laser_away: EMail me at sebas@kde.org
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey
<yuriy> mornin _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> yuriyyyh
<_StefanS_> arrgh
<hunger> DaSkreech: pong.
<yuriy> the bedbugs want you back (bug 85298)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85298 in kdebase "New KDE logout can't be used with keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85298
<_StefanS_> what the..
<yuriy> eh?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: they should just update to the latest
<yuriy> ooh i didn't notice that!
<_StefanS_> they just installed herd4 and then wrote the bugreport without updating their installations
<_StefanS_> ubuntu6
<yuriy> oops sorry to trouble you
<_StefanS_> the latest is ubuntu9
<_StefanS_> no problem
<yuriy> heh shoulda refreshed the page oops again
<yuriy> i should probably go to sleep, night!
<Riddell> ash211: why are you editing KubuntuFeistyKde4Plan?
<Jucato> he seems to have changed the name for one of the use cases, to match the pronouns...
<Riddell> hmmm
<Tonio_> hi Riddell ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: bad news concerning kdesktop... neither debian, nore opensuse have the problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's kubuntu specific
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've tried to build kdebase without all patches that touch kdesktop code, no change...
<Riddell> Tonio_: it may be the langpack locale patch in kdelibs
<Riddell> I've no idea why it would only affect kdesktop though
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's what I don't understand....
<Tonio_> I'm trying to build kdelibs without the patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu_04_add_langpack_path.diff this one ?
<Tonio_> that's an old patch, the problem is not that old... :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's the one
<Tonio_> hum...
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, I looked at kdesktop/desktop.cc code, it uses the same Catalog than konqueror, no check of env variables etc....
<Tonio_> that's really strange ;)
<_StefanS_> hey I just saw that dell launched a poll for the stuff customers would like to see in the future on their systems... funny thing is that Linux is on top of the list, followed by firefox and OOo
<_StefanS_> http://www.dellideastorm.com/
* _StefanS_ thinks its a really nice thing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes I've seen this ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think it really points to a move in the right direction..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: In about 40 mins, I will devote the rest of the day to that kdesu thing..
* _StefanS_ cant wait 
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well work sucks :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: did you see seele was after you about the logout dialogue
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope.. about what ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: button order I think
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that wasn't up to me... Hobsee - Tonio and mhb decided upon that.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just give me the wanted order, and will rearrange
<_StefanS_> :)
* _StefanS_ just carried out orders
<Riddell> :)
* _StefanS_ is waiting.
<_StefanS_> or maybe even awaiting...
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'll change reboot to "back"
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the icon you mean
<Riddell> yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: no problem..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: no problem
<_StefanS_> oops
<Riddell> we're easily confused :)
<_StefanS_> indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdelibs currently building... I doubt, but that deserves an attempt...
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so what about the order..can you do a decision on that ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: something I've also noticed : all process launched via kdesktop are also in english
<Tonio_> Riddell: for example if you rightclick/property on a file on the desktop
<_StefanS_> Riddell: since you want to use back for the reboot button, what should i then use for the logout ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: which uses back at the moment
<Tonio_> Riddell: that leads me to think the issue is while loading libkonq.mo
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ah, it was logout I ment
<Tonio_> cut/copy/paste, properties etc.... that's libkonq thing
<Riddell> _StefanS_: if it has already been done that's sorted
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well I think I did that one iteration ago in kdebase*ubuntu8 ..
<Tonio_> Riddell:  the problem is that the katalog is loaded... ./desktop.cc:  KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalogue("libkonq");
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so then there's just the button order... let me know when/if you want them changed at all.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: great, thanks, you'll need to talk to seele about the button order
<_StefanS_> seele: so what should the button order be like for the logout ? :)
<Riddell> she's probably snoozing, Merkins never seem to get up before midday
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also though that could be an issue with kdeinit, but no.... even when launched manually, kdesktop fails....
* Tonio_ gets nuts with this...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fancy giving http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4421 a review?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who's is it? allee's?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh right, so we cant sync that?
<Hobbsee> ahh, it's sitting in debian, gotcha
<Hobbsee> Riddell: one question - why's the diff so huge?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it includes a buildprep patch with all the automake/autoconf fun
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh, right
<Riddell> normally I don't use those, but the debian KDE packagers do
<Hobbsee> oh, that's a massive patch.  gotcha
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ! I promissed alle to revu this !
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you're happy with it, i am
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you can third ack :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yup and upload btw ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> yes...i was wondering if someone else could upload, and i could munch on dinner
<Tonio_> ack, simply perfect (aka allee)
<Riddell> that was quick
<Riddell> did you compile it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, cause I know he did, you did and Hobbsee did
<Tonio_> Riddell: Currently building here :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just reviewed packaging
<Hobbsee> Riddell: um, not yet..  assumed you did.
<Hobbsee> when you ack'd first
* Hobbsee was slowly gettign to that point, though
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't be affraid, you know I always build everything before upload :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed a very simple tweak in the kubuntu deb installer service menu that allows to install deps :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just perform a sudo apt-get -f install after dpkg -i if it responds missing builddeps and that's it
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's that?
<Riddell> oh, good plan
<Riddell> hardly gdebi, but better than nothing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I need fresh air since that kdesktop thing drives me nuts in fact ;)
<Tonio_> I'll write a script for this
<Jucato> so no gdebi port for feisty?
<Riddell> Jucato: no
<Riddell> we should do it for feisty+1 though
<Jucato> ah ok. as long as there's something that works :)
<Hobbsee> unless Jucato's asking to write it :P
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> I'm puzzled though about the default behavior when clicking a .deb in Konqueror
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, i'ts probably not that hard.
<Hobbsee> if you knew qt
<Jucato> Hobbsee: that's a big if... :)
<Hobbsee> well, even if you knew part of it
<Jucato> right now, I'm not even studying C++ yet... I have so many things to do (personal)
<Hobbsee> probably similar to the pizza box example, perhaps
<Hobbsee> depends how gdebi works i guess
<Riddell> Jucato: it would be in Python
<Jucato> pizza box example?
<Jucato> ooh... python... O.O
<Riddell> the block was the embedded konsole, but that seems to be sorted for the dist-upgrade tool
<Hobbsee> what, just use --nofork on it again?
<Jucato> oh kool! so now the kubuntu package script will launch when a .deb is clicked? nice
<Hobbsee> no...it opens by default in ark.
<Hobbsee> that should be changed too, i guess.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the patches to konsole were somewhat longer and more complex than just not forking
<Jucato> cool. one less confusion for users :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good point.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does that mean that that the patches only need to be used for konsole, or in every app where you want to have an embedded console?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: they're part of kdelibs and konsole library
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ooh, shiny!
* Hobbsee wonders if you could just build a kde frontend to gdebi.
<Hobbsee> if that'd help
<Riddell> yes, you could
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdelibs built without the locales patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: unified desktop now, everything is in english hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: where should I copy the mo things ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: /usr/share/locale (rather than locale-lang)
<Tonio_> okay, copying
<Tonio_> Riddell: WORKS !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> damn...............
<Riddell> well, progress of a sort
<Riddell> interesting, gmail works fine in konqueror with the agent set to firefox
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: there should be somewhere something looking at /usr/share/locale....
<Riddell> well yes, that patch does
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is obviously something hardcoded somewhere....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've seen horrible things hardcoded in konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: remember the menus options dissapearing in konqueror ? that was due to hardcoded config .rc name ;)
<Tonio_> and we changed it
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Tonio_> ./Makefile.in:kde_locale = @kde_locale@
<Tonio_> ./Makefile.in:localedir = @localedir@
<Tonio_> we can patch this in kdesktop/Makefile.am
<Riddell> err, patch what?
<Tonio_> force the localedir to /usr/share/locate-langpack
<Tonio_> I don't know
<Riddell> what's actually the problem?
<Tonio_> but well we now know what is breaking it, so I'll find what to fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah copying everything to /usr/share/locale resolves the kdesktop translation problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is obviously something hardcoded in the sources that leads to /usr/share/locale
<Riddell> which .mo file is it not loading when the problem occurs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know... I'd say libkonq.mo but I'm unsure
<Riddell> strace and find out
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my plan yes
<Riddell> uh oh, I scared him off
<Riddell> phew, he came back :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: another interesting test to be sure kdesktop was looking at the wrong path
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just left the copied files to /usr/share/locale, and installed patches kdelibs, still working like a charm
<Tonio_> so that's obviously a path issue
<Riddell> guess addResourceDir("locale", "/usr/share/locale-langpack/", true); doesn't work for insertCatalog()
<GNUro> Hello!
<Hobbsee> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: +    addResourceDir("locale", "/usr/share/locale-langpack/", true);
<Riddell> Tonio_: what about it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think the documentation says that addResourceDir shouldn't have a / at the end of the path....
<Tonio_> I used it recently for xdg autostart and remember this...
<Riddell> Tonio_: well it works in every other case
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know but I don't find any other explanation
<Riddell> otherwise you would never see a french desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the type "locale" previously defined ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> worth looking in addCatalogue() in klocale to see what's going on
<Tonio_> Riddell: I absolutly agree with you, but in that case there is no possible explanation since kdesktop SHOULD obviously work
<Riddell> well maybe addCatalogue() doesn't look in the correct resource path
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing : we are behind /usr
<Tonio_> Riddell: so technically we don't need absolute path
<Tonio_> Riddell: I changed your patch to use addResourceType, which uses relative path, instead, just to give a try
<Tonio_> +    addResourceType("locale", "share/locale-langpack");
<Tonio_> that's the new line...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you upload your new k-d-s?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no, havent looked at it again yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: computer hard froze, so i lost all motivation to do computer stuff, and went to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's good, we now know why it fails, and what to look at to get it to work :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok, I'll upload
<Riddell> did you two come to any decision on the default konversation theme?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i didnt make my final changes yet, either
* Hobbsee has it in logs, from a few days ago
<Hobbsee> keep squares theme, it seems
<Tonio_> yup for powerusers
<Tonio_> I'll look at doing a better theme eventually :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you see the comments about the kopete theme
<Riddell> that it's included in kopete by default now
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? nice ;)
* Hobbsee will look after sleep
<Tonio_> Riddell: for kde4 or kde3 svn ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: released version
<Riddell> jpetso is the man
<Riddell> "I noticed that Kubuntu Feisty is using my TotallyClear Kopete style"
<Riddell> "I got the style into Kopete 0.12.1 as "No avatars" variant of the Clear style
<Riddell> "
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting.... Iim looking
<Tonio_> Riddell: no variant on our kopete package...
<nixternal> moin
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hooray
<nixternal> hip-hip-hooray!
<nixternal> for he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
<Hobbsee> argh...i'm too sleepy for singing...
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I just woke up, you are getting ready for bed
<Hobbsee> one of the girls at work was offering to serenade us all
<Hobbsee> yup
* Hobbsee told her "no thanks, do some work"
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> dont think she liked that too much...
<nixternal> oh well
<nixternal> in school this girl sings all the time and it gets on my last nerve
<nixternal> I keep trying to give her a piece of gum hoping she will chew that and shut up
<nixternal> Riddell: what's up with the Ubiquity Slide Show thing? Is it going to have local documentation or is it going to point the website?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe, good luck with that
<seele> _StefanS_: ping
<_StefanS_> seele: pong
<_StefanS_> seele: you had some changes to the button order in logout
<seele> _StefanS_: you get my private messages?
<_StefanS_> oh :)
<_StefanS_> i must be blind
<seele> :)
<jpetso> Tonio_: The style has been in since Kopete 0.12.1, but I forgot to update the makefiles then, so the fix has only been in for three days
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Tonio_>     if (!strcmp(type, "locale"))
<Tonio_>         return "share/locale/";
<jpetso> Tonio_: here's the patch for Kopete from the 3.5 branch, it will work in Kopete 3.5.7 and later: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdenetwork/kopete/styles/Clear/Contents/Resources/Variants/No_avatars.css?rev=634596&view=rev
<Tonio_> shoudln't we patch this instead of kstandarddirs ?
<jpetso> Tonio_: for now, you'd have to patch Kopete
<Tonio_> jpetso: perfect ;)
<Tonio_> jpetso: I'll do that toonight
<jpetso> Tonio_: wonderful, thanks a lot!
<Tonio_> jpetso: thank you for the work ;)
<jpetso> Tonio_: thank you for using my style variation in upstream Kubuntu!
<Tonio_> jpetso: I loved it, that's it :)
<jpetso> Tonio_: me too :D
<seele> Riddell: do you know who works on the Ubuntu logout dialog?
<Riddell> seele: no idea, dholbach or seb128 would know
<seele> ok
<Riddell> it might even be the default gnome one for all I know
<_StefanS_> yea I think so too
<abattoir> i think it was an SoC project
<_StefanS_> oh wait.. no it must be custom
<_StefanS_> fc7 logout is one line
<abattoir> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/polish-logout-dialog i think
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing 2 different patches for kdelibs, hopefully one will work :)
<abattoir> http://manucornet.net/ubuntu/#logout_dialog
<Tonio_> hum description on mouseover is nice :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: inspiring ? ^^
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well we decided that it would not have those
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: let me find my log..
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you (or hobbsee) upload libkexiv2?
<_StefanS_> #kubuntu-devel.log:[Sun Feb 4 2007]  [00:42:18]  <mhb> _StefanS_: the only difference is that we don't use the on mouseover text descriptions like they do
<_StefanS_> well mhb, sort of decided that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I finished the build, everything's okay I'm uploading now
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry I was still on kdelibs ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but it shouldn't be a problem to add those tooltips
<Riddell> Tonio_: what did you change?
<Tonio_> Riddell: on kdelibs ?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried to use addResourceType instead of addResourceDirs
<Tonio_> Riddell: if that doesn't work, I'll try to patch kstandarddirs.cpp instead of adding a resource
<Tonio_> share/locale/ is hardcoded there
* Tonio_ reloading kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: first option didn't help...
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the patch to eventually replace your kubuntu_04 :
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/64
<Tonio_> could also work, launching the build now
<Riddell> hmm, that would stop it looking in locale/, we still want it to look there as well
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a test in the first place
<Tonio_> I think kdesktop may use the first path for some reason
<Tonio_> Riddell: that just to understand what happens in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: another option that comes to my mind is that a class may eventually don't like the "-" caracter in the path name....
<Tonio_> but why only with kdesktop ? that's the big deal...
<Tonio_> maybe eventually the addResourceDirs/Type class in fact
<zorglu_> q. is there a 'network person/team' for ubuntu ? i mean who decide stuff about network like "no firewall by default" or "netif lo without multicast", this kind of stuff ?where should i look to get an answer to this ? (if here is not the most suitable one)
<Riddell> zorglu_: hobbsee is a good person to ask
<zorglu_> ok i will, thanks
<Riddell> but the no firewall thing is because one isn't needed by default
<zorglu_> it was only example, i just wanted to know who should i talk to
<Riddell> I don't know about the second one
<Riddell> zorglu_: well a distro is a big thing so there's no one person for all questions
<zorglu_> well a big thing need organization and to delegate responsability etc.. :) like ubuntu got a kernel team, a loco team, a usability team etc.. i was looking for the network team :)
<Riddell> network touches a lot of levels, it's handled by linux people, network-manager people and desktop people
<seele> how do you access the katapult context menu?
<Riddell> control-c
<bddebian> Heya folks
<Riddell> one day I'll patch it so you can actually click on it and get a menu
<seele> Riddell: ah hah.. good because that was one of my suggestions
<seele> (doing a review for Mez)
<Riddell> seele: yeah, the control-c thing was only ever temporary, alas nobody has fixed it yet
<seele> does searching the fs work by default?  i see an option in the dialog for searching for documents and such, but i cant figure out how to do it
<Mez> seele, ?
<seele> Mez: this was from over a month ago
<seele> just getting to it now
<Riddell> seele: yes, but only for files in ~ (and ~/Documents maybe)
<seele> ah ok
<seele> (i dont have anything in ~/.
<Riddell> what a tidy person
<Riddell> but you must have directories there
<Riddell> type the name of a directory and you can open it
<Riddell> it's not a feature I've ever used but
<Riddell> hi manchicken, Lure
<manchicken> howdy
<Jucato> manchicken!! long time :)
<Lure> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hola Lure
* Lure is on business travel with limited online presence
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a nightmare, even when patching the "locale" type directly, it doesn't work...
<manchicken> Jucato: Holidays are nice... especially when they're extended ^_^
<Jucato> hahah
<manchicken> Had to get rid of a cat.  I'm bummed to all hell.
<Jucato> O.o
<manchicken> Dacia's trying to find a place that won't murder her... harder than it sounds.
<Tonio_> +  if (mainCatalogue.contains("desktop") == 0) {
<Tonio_> +    if (maincatalogue) {
<Tonio_> +      mainCatalogue = QString::fromLatin1(maincatalogue);
<Tonio_> +    }
<Tonio_> +  }
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's it !!!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> kdesktop contains desktop !!!
<Tonio_> kubuntu_56_langpacks_desktop_files.diff
<Tonio_> it is this patch in fact !
<Tonio_> and that's why it is not loaded....
<Riddell> err, huh?
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> oops :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: Put pants back on.
* Riddell hugs Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: this morning when it worked I removed 2 patches not one, that's why it fixed this :)
<Tonio_> I just re-read that patch to be sure...
<Tonio_> Riddell: what to change btw to get it to work ?
<Tonio_> 2 days to find this........
<Tonio_> if (mainCatalogue.contains("desktop") == 0 or mainCatalogue.contains("kdesktop") == 1) {
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that correct for you ?
<Riddell> s/or/||/
<Tonio_> hum, okay :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing
<Tonio_> this time it'll be okay I think :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: another big bug on your list I could eventually look at ?
<Riddell> install-mp3 still needs fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay will do
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you upload libkexiv2?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, pending in NEW now
<Riddell> Tonio_: how about that kopete theme?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do the changes in kopete and kds toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a matter of makefiles to patch and kopeterc file to update
<DaSkreech> hunger: reping :)
<DaSkreech> :-(
<Riddell> Tm_T: about to kickban genjix2 from #kubuntu?
<Riddell> apokryphos: kickban :)
<DaSkreech> He's back?
<apokryphos> a ban evader?
<Tm_T> Riddell: :O
<apokryphos> Riddell: I was going to give him a warning and watch him, but if he's a previous offender then I can if you like
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Gone already.
<apokryphos> 8)
<Tm_T> His response was IMO enough.
<DaSkreech> That's going to seem harsh to onlookers
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: What is?
<DaSkreech> banning him for whining
<Riddell> whining about CoC is bannable
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesktop fixed, uploading kdelibs
* Tonio_ is happy :)
<Tm_T> If someone says "I won't look rules, I don't care" then IMO it's just all you need to get ban. <3
* Tm_T doesn't like people today
<DaSkreech> Oh he didn't want to read COC?
<Tm_T> 19:18 < genjix2> I aint reading all that text.
<DaSkreech> Oh right he said that before :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I saw that I didn't see what it was in relation to
<Riddell> most annying thing is that I can't kick people
<Tm_T> Riddell: You can't?
<Riddell> "Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while"
<Riddell> I've been getting that for about a month
<Tm_T> Nice.
<Tm_T> Riddell: Tried another server?
<Tm_T> Or hrr, could it be clientside...
<apokryphos> buggy irssi version?
<Riddell> no idea
<Tm_T> apokryphos: There's no "buggy irssi version", there's no releases that often. =)
<apokryphos> 8)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Irssi releases are like Debian releases, you wait until hell is frozen.
<apokryphos> Riddell: how about if you use /remove ?
<Tm_T> apokryphos: There's no such command in irssi IIRC.
<apokryphos> it's a Freenode thing
<Tm_T> Yup, so that would mean /quote remove blah blah maybe
<Tm_T> But last time I tried it, no luck.
<apokryphos> yeah, works fine with quote
<apokryphos> just /quote remove #channel user Reason
<apokryphos> in which case you want an alias of course: /r user reason :P
<Tm_T> Hmm, somewhere I can try?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: #apokryphos
<Tm_T> Roger.
<Tm_T> Hmm, seems to work.
<Tm_T> Thanks.
<apokryphos> np
<Tm_T> That's also serverside thing so prolly won't work with Riddell but worth to try.
<Tm_T> apokryphos: <-
<Tm_T> Aand seems to work, thanks. :)
<apokryphos> cool
<Tm_T> Though needs channel given everytime, that if it could take automatically would be good.
<apokryphos> yeah, I'm sure there's a variable for that
<apokryphos> $chan.name in kvirc
<Tm_T> There is, can't remember.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: that answer should be changed to include amarok as well as banshee
<DaSkreech> Good point
<DaSkreech>  and Songbird eventually
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Ok, more testing
<DaSkreech> wait. Amarok does daap now?
<Tm_T> IIRC yes.
<Riddell> if you can work out how, the usability of it is horendous
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Hum, remove line?
<apokryphos> what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> Where do I configure /turn on DAAP?
<DaSkreech> Is it a server or a client or both?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: amarok.kde.org might tell, I have no idea what it is.
<DaSkreech> Will do let me just send a e-mail
<Tm_T> Hmm, I'm about to remove renzo, ok?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: He's trying to get to bed just tell him to go :)
<DaSkreech> If he is still talking then toss him
<Tm_T> Didn't take whole sentence :(
<Tm_T>  /remove renzo Have a good sleep, you'll need it
<Tm_T> "Have"
<Tm_T> Oh well, I'll fix that later.
<apokryphos> we'll steal nalioth's stuff later, don't worry :P
<DaSkreech>  /remove renzo "When that verbal diarrhea clears up please come back" perhaps?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Nope.
<Tm_T> And Konquer the world! Muhahhhaha!!1
* Tm_T goes kick his ass and listen welsh catchphrase tapes ->
<DaSkreech> I don't know if we should be fish://ing in nalioth's stuff for konquest
<Tm_T> Bah, my iPaq doesn't play rm files. :(
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: No good I can't see *.kde.org
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: That's evil.
<DaSkreech> tell me about it
<Tm_T> But you can connect those by using ip?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Ok, I'
<DaSkreech> trying now
<Tm_T> ll paste that text somewhere, keep your pants on.
<DaSkreech> Well the IP gives me kollide :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/amarok-daap.txt
<DaSkreech> If I ping kde.org by itself it comes back as jamaica.kde.org Thats rich
<Tm_T> That's pretty much what I find.
<DaSkreech> Ok So it's not a DAAP Server then
<DaSkreech> So it shouldn't be listed under !itunes
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> So I can't see *.kde.org sites unless it's a wiki?
<DaSkreech> Wha?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: there is a daap server
<DaSkreech> I'm checking it out on the wiki
<DaSkreech> If it's not trivially turned on by default on a Kubuntu install I don't think that !itunes should promote amarok either
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Who made the choice to ship with all repos on by default?
<fdoving> that doesn't make sense.
<fdoving> must be a bug.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Hmm?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: whoever wrote the spec
<DaSkreech> So Ubuntu does that as well?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu#head-2c2918d58af88f9d0692489f115d6ca93e9716f2
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Ah Must have missed that
<Riddell> https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/enabling-additional-components
<Riddell> without the beta
<fdoving> DaSkreech: ok, i'm totaly against that idea, but anyway. probably not a bug anyway then.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Well to be fair they are not turned on in Ubuntu
<mhb> hi all
<DaSkreech> yo
<yuriy> hi
<yuriy> *sigh* my brain is on vacation (at least it gets to be :) ) i just wrote "Thank you for filing this bug?"
<DaSkreech> Did someone actually file a bug?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: DAAP server code is there but broken. It's fixed on HEAD
<DaSkreech>  Looks like amarok 2.0
<Tm_T> Current svn trunk is for KDE4 yes.
<DaSkreech> are you responding to someone?
<fdoving> gah.. i can't get the distupgrader tool to work.
<fdoving> it simply doesn't appear when i run adept updater.
<fdoving> Riddell: how is the running distro version checked? lsb_release ?
<fdoving> ah, it doesn't run well with kdesu... the distupgrader can't connect to X.
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a I think
<fdoving> within adept?
<fdoving> let me rephrase.
<fdoving> does adept use that to determine the running distro?
<DaSkreech> that I have no clue I guess a grep through the sources would reveal all
<fdoving> i was hoping for a shortcut :)
<DaSkreech> Poking manchicken?
<manchicken> Mmm... I like poking.
<fdoving> he's alive!
<manchicken> No, I'm dead and still enjoy a good poking.
<fdoving> manchicken: how does adept check the running distro version?
<manchicken> (wow, that sounds really bad)
<manchicken> meta-releases is the file it checks IIRC.
<manchicken> It's hardcoded (much to my angry violent distaste)
<fdoving> wherei sthat file?
<manchicken> Look in the adept/kubuntu_upgrader tree
<manchicken> It's like upgrader.cpp
<fdoving> oh, the running release is hardcoded into adept?
<DaSkreech> Woah that's not goodish
<manchicken> Didn't look that deep...
<manchicken> I don't think that one is hard-coded.
<manchicken> I think that's derived.
<fdoving> so adept 2.1.1 expects you to be running dedgy?
<manchicken> But the meta-releases vile on the ubuntu.com site is hardcoded.
<fdoving> ok, but that's for the available releases.
<manchicken> Well, it's not that it expects it so much as it doesn't know how to handle something that's not in meta-releases.
<manchicken> It'll assume you're using boary and it'll segfault due to a missing error check.
<fdoving> doesn't it know what it self is?
<manchicken> I've already patched and fixed that though.
<manchicken> I thought that was already up on feisty...
<fdoving> i'm trying to upgrade a edgy box with this tool and it fails.
<manchicken> Oh, JR's tool?
<fdoving> i had a few feisty packages installed, and i also have the deb-src lines for feisty and all.
<manchicken> He said there's a modification it requires.
<manchicken> I can't remember what it is.
<manchicken> I did my upgrade manually, and I would advise against it if you can get JR's tool working.
<fdoving> how does adpet know when to popup the 'new distro available' wizard?
<fdoving> it must somehow know what distro itself is.
<manchicken> It fetches the meta-releases file on ubuntu.com and compares the date for the most recent release with the date of the release it thinks you're currently on.
<manchicken> Yeah, I can't remember how it derives that.
<fdoving> how does it 'think' what i'm on, that's what i'm looking for.
<manchicken> It's probably in the apt lib or dpkg thing....
<manchicken> I believe you could apt-get source adept, change from meta-releases to meta-somethingelse and it'll work.
<manchicken> I'm not sure what somethingelse is right off the top of my head though.
<fdoving> that's not the problem.
<manchicken> What is the problem?
<fdoving> to know what adept uses to figure out it's own version, edgy vs. feisty.
<manchicken> Gimme a second.
<fdoving> i'm downgrading all feisty packages to edgy now, but it's a waste  if i could s/feisty/edgy/ and it would work.
<manchicken> cat /etc/lsb-release
<fdoving> ok, thanks.  :)
<manchicken> np ^_^
<fdoving> yay.. it works.
<fdoving> (so far.)
<manchicken> heh
<fdoving> looks promising, 'Fetching and installing the upgrades' now.
<manchicken> Nice.
* DaSkreech tries to remember the chicken blog
<manchicken> notsosoft.net :P
<manchicken> Are there plans to bring iceweasel in?
<_StefanS_> evenings
<manchicken> howdy
<mhb> manchicken: why should we? :o)
<mhb> manchicken: there's no need, I guess.
<manchicken> mhb: Because I want to see it, and we should do everything exactly as I--the dictator of all of the known universe--command.
<manchicken> Behold your feathery leader.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Naw, I just hear folks talking about it, thought it'd be neat to pull it in.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: hey I thought you were lost in time or space... You didn't get the package yet ?
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Not yet.  I was on holiday.
<manchicken> Got back last night.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I'd prefere seamonkey
<_StefanS_> manchicken: ah that was what I figured :)
<DaSkreech>  I'm still at a loss as to why that isn't in the repos
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I'd like all of them.
<manchicken> choice++
<DaSkreech> Yeah but right now choice == firefox which sucks
<manchicken> Well, I use konq almost exclusively.
<fdoving> i do too, because of the excellent webshortcuts.
<fdoving> qt3:qstring for example. :)
<DaSkreech> I guess I meant for gecko browsers
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Yeah, FF is what folks seem to go for on gecko browsers.
<DaSkreech> Except it's seriously sucky now
<DaSkreech>  I'd much prefere seamonkey
<DaSkreech> In a grand show of irony it uses less ram
<manchicken> I'd like to see that and iceweasel.
<manchicken> And one of the other variants that may or may not rock a little harder.
<fdoving> i have to go be a family man, bye.
<manchicken> You say that like it's a bad thing ^_^
<DaSkreech> anyone know anything about xlibs?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: You are going to try start a family now?
<fdoving> manchicken: you read it like it's a bad thing :)
<manchicken> _StefanS_: How did you ship those to me?  Standard post?  UPS?
<manchicken> fdoving: It has its moments ^_^
<_StefanS_> manchicken: well its through Pan Nordic Logistics, but I dont know who they work with in the US
<elcuco> Riddell: ping
<fdoving> DaSkreech: i have a family i try to keep :)
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> It may take a while.
<elcuco> Riddell: saw your blog about kdesktop translations... what was the problem?
<manchicken> I hope it gets here in the next two weeks.
<manchicken> I'm moving on the 7th.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: should be 5-6 days total. From what I can see it departed the airport in copenhagen
<manchicken> Good.
<manchicken> Silly Nederlanders.
<toma> wat?
<manchicken> heh
<DaSkreech> Xlibs?
<DaSkreech> !find xlibs
<ubotu> Found: xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev, xlibs-data
<manchicken> !find beer
<DaSkreech> xlibs-data is a transitional to what?
<ubotu> File beer found in gerstensaft
<manchicken> Nice.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: you can use http://pannordic.com/ to track the package (as I wrote to you)
<manchicken> Okay, you shot me an email?
<manchicken> I haven't checked my personal messages yet.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yes, quite some days ago
<_StefanS_> manchicken: ok, just check it out then, the TT number is there too
<manchicken> Last night we had to find a new home for a cat that keeps making messages resulting in expensive property damages.
<manchicken> So I wasn't in a very pleasant mood.
<mhb> Tonio_: nice work
<_StefanS_> well hope the cat got a good home
<manchicken> I think it did.
<mhb> Tonio_: I was looking at that problem too a day or two ago ... but you found it out faster :o)
<manchicken> We've got another cat that wasn't making messes.
<manchicken> We're keeping that one.
<manchicken> Might be a one-kitty family for a little while.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: so they couldn't get along, or something ?
<manchicken> They got along fine, but one of them just kept going on the furniture and carpets.
<manchicken> My allergies have been killing me for some time as a result.
<manchicken> Nothing like waking up to a sinus headache and red-eye.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: ah well then it was probably for the best
<manchicken> I think so.
<manchicken> Still hard.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: so now you can see the screen again, when its out of the house ;)
<manchicken> Yeah.  heh
<_StefanS_> now why the heck wont kde4 compile from svn....
<_StefanS_> wasnt there somewhere you could track those compile errorss
<_StefanS_> on IRC or something
<DaSkreech> can we vote on what goes in commercial ?
<DaSkreech> repos
<manchicken> I really think we should be careful which proggies we have in our non-free repos.
<manchicken> It would be bad to promote a non-free product, particularly if it has a viable Free software alternative.
<mhb> Riddell: did you fix the kdesktop bug?
<mhb> Riddell: I've seen you and Tonio_ worked on that one
<mhb> Riddell: should I mark the corresponding bug as Fix Committed?
<Riddell> mhb: yes, tonio did
<mhb> Riddell: thanks to both of you for that, it was a problematic one for me, too ... I even tried to find the cause but you were faster :o)
<mhb> will the new apport crash handler for KDE be translatable for Feisty?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-21
<Tonio_> mhb: is there a launchpad bug according to kdesktop ?
<mhb> Tonio_: indeed, bug 78318
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78318 in kdebase "Screensaver unlock dialog ignores translation" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78318
<Tonio_> mhb: okay nice
<Tonio_> mhb: you can put fix-released, the packages are now built
<mhb> Tonio_: great, thanks again
<Tonio_> mhb: you're welcome :)
<manchicken> MASSIVE amounts of updates since I last logged on.
<allee> hmm, for digikam any prefered kubuntu e-mail address to use in maintainer instead of Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> ?
<Tonio_> allee: put yours :)
<allee> Tonio_: okay
<allee> Tonio_: but I really dislike being forced to use @ubuntu.com and not @kubuntu.org ;)
<Tonio_> allee: doesn't manage kubuntu.org ?
<allee> However, if a particular package deserves a more specific contact,
<allee> then it is encouraged to use a personal or team mailing list contact
<allee> (however, it must be an @ubuntu.com address).
<allee> ^^ so I assume yes I am
<Tonio_> hehe, yes you are :)
<ajmitch> allee: kubuntu.org should work fine
<Tonio_> manchicken: yup lots of updates today...
<Tonio_> allee: I fixed kdesktop translations :)
* allee hugs ajmitch 
<Tonio_> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> allee: dpkg-source just appears to be searching for the string 'ubuntu' in the Maintainer field
<ajmitch> hello Tonio_
* allee giggles
<allee> Tonio_: what was reason?
<allee> for the missed translations
<Tonio_> allee: riddell patched kde not to load desktops mo files all the time
<Tonio_> allee: the patch was "if catalog name contains desktop no not load" ;)
<Tonio_> kdesktop.mo couldn't be loaded :)
<Tonio_> and kio.mo too
<allee> Tonio_: heh, how did you feel after you found it? ;)
<Tonio_> allee: HAPPY !
<allee> :)
<Tonio_> allee: the point is that it was really hidden, since that patch idn't touch kdesktop at all...
<Tonio_> I found it be chance in fact, after 2 days of incomprehension :)
<mhb> yeah it was really hidden
<allee> Please try: digikam 0.9.1~rc1 (for main) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4430    [need libkexiv2: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4421 is in new queue] 
<allee> I've forgotten to iconv -f 8859_1 -t utf8 README.Debian.  Fixed in alioth repo so will be in digikam 0.9.0 final pkg
* Hobbsee waves
<manchicken> There seems to be a problem with the new debconf.
<manchicken> I'm guessing /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104 (thought that's just the warning).
<Hobbsee> oh?
<manchicken> Yeah, it pops up a dialog saying that there's an invalid nice value.
<manchicken> I wonder if that's because it's currently upgrading.
<manchicken> I suppose I'll try an update again in a minute and see if it's still a problem.
<manchicken> I'm a Perler, so if I see something I'll try to triage it.
<manchicken> Yup.  Happened again.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, there have been bugs reported about that, iirc
<manchicken> Is there a workaround?
<Hobbsee> dunno, to be honest
<Hobbsee> havent been following
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> Makes me wish I'd stuck with feisty sometimes ^_^
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> Yeah, I can't use adept_updater...
<Hobbsee> why didnt you?
<manchicken> err, edgy
<Hobbsee> ahh
<yuriy> strange. bug 48500 sounds like a media:/ patch bug, but it's on dapper
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48500 in kdebase "In Kubuntu Dapper KDE 3.5.3 - device icons disappearing" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48500
<manchicken> apt-get upgrade works where adept isn't.
<ryanakca> dunno if it's already done, but if not, an idea for the future: an app that transfers settings between an old and new comp
<manchicken> Gotta get my development environment back.
<Jucato> manchicken: why? what happened?
<manchicken> Way out of date.
<manchicken> I haven't touched it in a while.
<Jucato> oh :)
<Jucato> at least you have a dev env.. :)
<manchicken> It's pretty easy to set up a chroot.
<Jucato> yeah, I'll get to that part soonish... :)
<nixternal> oi oi
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<yuriy> ryanacka: i thought something like that is in for ubuntu feisty
<yuriy> ryanacka: migration assistant or something like that?
<nixternal> man, about 2 hours ago I took about 50 D C C attemps
<nixternal> I am guessing a bot came in, grabbed a list of names and went to town
<nixternal> so I try contacting freenode staff and, well just like a cashier at KMart, they were about useless
<yuriy> i'm just making typos/spelling mistakes everywhere today
<jdong> nixternal: paper or plastic?
<jdong> nixternal: would you like your milk in a bag?
<jdong> nixternal: how about your orange juice?
<jdong> OMG at Krogers I had someone ask if I wanted milk in a bag... I said yes
<jdong> and then he asked paper or plastic
<jdong> I just stared blankly at him
<nixternal> Krogers people, well I will leave that one alone
<nixternal> thank god we don't have Kroger in Chicago
<nixternal> when I stayed in hotlanta it seemed they packed milk with either bread or eggs
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I've had that happen to me at meijers
<jdong> I just replied back 'you know, you usually scramble eggs WHILE you cook them.'
<jdong> I'm a pretty sarcastic person :P
<nixternal> jdong: wth do you live?
<nixternal> I love meijers, especially since KDE fixed konqi so I can shop online again :)
<jdong> Metro Detroit....
<jdong> at least used to :)
<nixternal> ahh, damn you are close :)
<jdong> now I live overlooking an egg factory.
<jdong> in Cambridge, MA
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> met any of the old brahman clans out there?
<jdong> not yet... :)
<nixternal> brahmans are super cool. they act like they are in the UK and totally are't expected, especially around Boston
<nixternal> no pahk the cah in the fwont yahd
<jdong> lol
<jdong> the boston accent is getting on my nerves though :D
<jdong> I had to ask a MIT cop the other day for directions and I had to ask the poor guy to repeat himself like 4 times
<jdong> and he was getting impatient near the end too :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> wth are the "r"s
<nixternal> my best bud lives in Brokton, and I make fun of him everytime he calls
<yuriy> hey jdong were you at ubucon?
<jdong> yuriy: nope :(
<jdong> nixternal: lol :)
<yuriy> ah. are you on the loco team?
<jdong> no...
<nixternal> anyone near Fort Wayne Indiana?
<yuriy> j/w
<ryanakca> Myrtle Beach, South Carolina? (or is it NC? )
<nixternal> I have been asked to come back and do a set of Open source and community lectures at Perdue, but school is preventing me from doing so
<manchicken> Okay, so with pbuilder, you build, then what?  Does it then make a .deb somewhere or do you use pbuilder to install?
<ryanakca> it makes a .deb... then dpkg -i file.deb
<nixternal> manchicken: want to go out to Perdue in Fort Wayne and talk Freedom?
<nixternal> pbuilder-feisty build *.dsc
<nixternal> it will make a .deb and put it in /var/cache/pbuilder/feisty/results
<nixternal> if you setup your pbuilders the way the wiki shows
<manchicken> Do I then just install that .deb?
<ryanakca> yeah
<nixternal> manchicken: you can yes
<nixternal> that's what I do
<ryanakca> hmm...
<manchicken> nixternal: How much does that cost?  When is it?
<manchicken> I'm moving and switching jobs here soon.
* jdong misses driving his car :(
<ryanakca> anybody a Hard Drive genius here? (I have a wonderful dilemma with this brand new comp I have)
<ryanakca> jdong: lol
<jdong> the first thing I'm gonna do when I visit home for spring break is hop into my SUV and floor it
<jdong> in other words, get a few tickets
<ryanakca> jdong: auto kaput ?
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> jdong: sounds fun...
<nixternal> manchicken: you decide when it is, and they will pay for your travel and 1 night if you would like
<jdong> but apparently daddy wrecked my  5.7L grand cherokee :(
<nixternal> Mon-Thu is best
<jdong> spun out on snowy highway
<jdong> "my" being used in the greedy possessive case.
<ryanakca> jdong: ouch... lol
* jdong sheds a few tears
<manchicken> nixternal: This mon-thu?
<jdong> on the bright side now my insurance company is replacing the chasis! yay!
<ryanakca> yay!
<nixternal> manchicken: no, next week, 2 weeks, next month
<nixternal> whenever you could do it
<manchicken> Who is "they?"
<nixternal> this professor is wanting an Ubuntu community type talk, "both on its own, and as an example of the creation of an open source community" quoting the professor
<manchicken> And would "they" cover my wife as well?
<nixternal> Perdue University
<nixternal> manchicken: probably not
<manchicken> I just switched jobs, I'll have to see if I can work it in.
<manchicken> If they wanted to fly/whatever me out on Sunday, talk Monday, fly/whatever home that evening, I could do April 16th.
<nixternal> hey, will someone tell the GNOME people that Freespire and Linspire will ship with KDE like they have since day 1 :)
* manchicken still doesn't care for linspire.
<manchicken> nixternal: They'll have to give a happy-fun disclaimer if I talk though.
<manchicken> I think my views on Free software are a bit more radical than Canonical and Ubuntu in general.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Jucato> they definitely are :)
* Jucato runs and hides
* manchicken shoots paintballs at Jucato...
<Jucato> aw... and I just got these clothes washed
<manchicken> Sucks to be you.
<Jucato> :D
<manchicken> Though I'm a hypocrite like everybody else.  heh
* manchicken has been playing a lot of console games lately.
<Gerald> hey
<manchicken> straw
<fearl> Hello, I was directed here from #kubuntu ... where are kcontrol modules listing specs located? I have two GTK Styles and Fonts entries, I'd like to remove one....
<fearl> I installed gtk2-engines-gtk-qt by mistake, and purged it, but its entry isn't gone
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_
<Jucato> I've been meaning to ask you something, just forgot what...
<_StefanS_> hey
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you will eventually get your mind in gear I think
<Jucato> eventually... I've been trying to for a week now :D
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<lucascle> Hi guys!
<Tonio_> hi lucascle
<lucascle> On your wiki page you said, you needed some programmers for various utilities. Could anybody specify some possibilities?
<lucascle> hey?
<lucascle> I would like to help in programming, but what type of programms does kubuntu need?
<Riddell> lucascle: do you know python or c++?
<lucascle> c++
<Riddell> there's actually less stuff to do in c++
<lucascle> and in phyton?
<Tonio_> Riddell: updated kdenetwork for kopete variant activation
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently upgrading kds
<Tonio_> lucascle: I would suggest a kobby !
<Tonio_> oups no not gobby.....
<GNUro> Hello!
<Tonio_> hi GNUro
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the gnome tool to install deb packages ?
<Riddell> in python we havn't found anyone to do the qt port of onboard the on screen keyboard
<Riddell> Tonio_: gdebi
<GNUro> Hello Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> kdebi would be nice too ;)
<Riddell> it's python too, would be cool to have a kde version, but please lets not call it kdebi
<Tonio_> Riddell: aren't there apps like this already ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: like what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah that was just to demonstrate ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've seen this already let me find...
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=39416
<Tonio_> klavier :)
<Tonio_> clavier = french = keyboard
<Tonio_> Riddell: UI can be improved, but the base is there :)
<Riddell> you could say the same about onboard :)
<Riddell> needs packaging but
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in a package ?
<Riddell> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do in a moment, uploading kds first ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should patch the "windows" key ;)
<Tonio_> that's ugly
<Riddell> make it a kubuntu key
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<lucascle> so, what other applications are there?
<lucascle> todo?
<lucascle> btw: what is the launchpad name of kubuntu?
<Tonio_> lucascle: pykde frontend for gdebi
<lucascle> ok, i'll think over it.
<lucascle> gdebi is in the package sources?
<Tonio_> lucascle: sure
<Tonio_> lucascle: it is an app to install .deb file manually with dependancies etc...
<Riddell> there's no launchpad name for kubuntu, it's just the same as ubuntu
<lucascle> ok I'll overwork that. @tonio_: I know gdebi.
<Tonio_> lucascle: okay :)
<lucascle> btw: SHould i do that for feisty or for edgy?
<Riddell> lucascle: it can only be done for feisty, konsole doesn't have the necessary patches in edgy
<lucascle> okay, then just for feisty
<Riddell> the source is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+branch/gdebi/ubuntu
<lucascle> thaks!
<Riddell> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/gdebi/ubuntu
<lucascle> bye!
<Tonio_> Riddell: good news :) would be nice to have gdebi for kde :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just finished packaging klavier fyi
<Riddell> Tonio_: throw it up on revu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing the build first :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll post you the revu URL when done
<Riddell> highvoltage: it actually would be possible to get it into universe before the freeze, it's not hard to branch the seeds and make a new meta-package
<highvoltage> Riddell: great!
<Riddell> highvoltage: have you looked at the seeds before?
<highvoltage> Riddell: not at the Kubuntu seeds, only at the Xubuntu and Edubuntu seeds so far
<Riddell> highvoltage: I'd recommend doing a bzr branch on the edubuntu seed and taking out all the gnome stuff and replacing with kde
<Riddell> then push to launchpad under the ubuntu-dev user
<highvoltage> Riddell: ok, that sounds good, I'll make a note of it and take that approach.
<highvoltage> ubuntu-dev user? would I have access to that?
<Riddell> highvoltage: are you a MOTU?
<highvoltage> Riddell: no, but it's probably time I go through the MOTU prosess, I've been too busy until recently and lately there's more and more stuff I want to get in
<Riddell> well just push it as your user then
<highvoltage> Riddell: I'm going to get started on this during the weekend, I'll ping this channel if I get stuck with kde-specific stuff. Are you usually around during weekends too?
<Riddell> yes, I should be
<highvoltage> cool, I have some people hovering around my desk asking for stuff, will talk about it again this weekend
<highvoltage> Riddell: also, are you going to debconf this year?
<Riddell> highvoltage: I'll be around
<Tonio_> Riddell: kla
<Tonio_> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4433
<Tonio_> sorry ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no kubuntu icon since it uses a kde icon by default in fact
* _StefanS_ has just installed on ubuntu on his new Via C7 1,5ghz :D
<manchicken> _StefanS_: You have that TT #?  I think your message washed up with the spam.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yes, two secs..
<_StefanS_> CC916166515DK
<_StefanS_> www.pannordic.com
<manchicken> Danke.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I aint german ;) - I think it will be shipped with your regular post - not ups or anything the like
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Sorry, but that's as close as I'll ever get to most of the native languages in Europe.
<manchicken> So many languages.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: is that FedEx ? - or is that privately held ?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: 'Tak' means thanks :)
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Regular Post would be the "United States Postal Service."
<manchicken> Ironically enough that's technically a private company.
<manchicken> With more government subsidy than you can shake a stick at.
<sebas> http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/k.png This is surely a little bit Magritte-style
<manchicken> Okay, time to go sit in an 8 hour meeting.  So much meeting... so little beer.
<manchicken> Later all.
<manchicken> OOH!  Something fixed the logout screen.  Very nice.
<Riddell> elcuco_: the kdesktop i18n bug should be fixed now
<elcuco> stupid network on my stupid college....
<Riddell> how random, someone just send me a 6MB e-mail thanking me for ubuntu and attaching this tune http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/sinhala-sri-lanka.mp3
<elcuco> Riddell: what was the problem?
<Riddell> elcuco: me
<Riddell> a patch that stopped translation files named *desktop* being loaded properly
<elcuco> yes, i read your blog. i am just corious to see the code :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> elcuco: if (mainCatalogue.contains("desktop") == 0) {
<mhb> good afternoon
<fdoving> hi mhb.
<abattoir> hi mhb :)
<Jucato> hi mhb ^_^
<Jucato> (that's a variety of greetings)
<mhb> well, it's better than nothing :o)
<mhb> sometimes nobody finds the time to greet you and that's worse, I guess ... anyway, back to topic - what's cooking?
<bddebian> Hi mhb, fdoving, abattoir, Jucato! ;-)
<Jucato> hehe hi bddebian! :)
<abattoir> hi bddebian :)
<fdoving> hi bddebian.
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> good afternoon bddebian
<Jucato> hm... can anyone confirm this on the Edgy Desktop CD: Step 6 of 6: when Ubiquity tells you where it will install GRUB, and what partitions will be formatted, the location where you can install GRUB (hd0) is a hyperlink. clicking on it will bring up a dialog box, asking you for a location to install GRUB to
<Riddell> Jucato: in edgy yes
<Jucato> ooh... so we've had that feature already and nobody (or almost nobody) knew about it? :O
<rouzic> Hi
<rouzic> Riddell: I have a problem of dependences on having installed the package kde-devel in Edgy
<Riddell> rouzic: what's that?
<rouzic> I have tried to install the package kde-devel in Edgy and it(he,she) me generates dependences with the packages kdebase-dev (> = 4:3.4.3)
<Riddell> hmm, it's broken in feisty too
<rouzic> There is some way of installing this metapaquete?
<rouzic> package*
<Riddell> rouzic: what are you trying to do?
<Riddell> apt-get build-dep kdebase  will work just as well
<rouzic> install the kde-devel package
<Riddell> but why?
<rouzic> Because I need to install it
<Riddell> you don't ever /need/ to install a meta package
<Riddell> as I say, apt-get build-dep kdebase  will do
<rouzic> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> ooh, just got my first apport bug report
<nixternal> Riddell: what can I do to get an apport crash? :)
<nixternal> that is for any app that isn't KDE based?
<Riddell> nixternal: crash a non kde app (with latest adept-notifier running and apport-qt installed)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> bash
<Riddell> kill -SEGV $$
<Riddell> that does it
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> I just crashed firefox, and ran kill -SEGV pid, was I supposed to get anything else after that?
<Riddell> it crashed then you ran kill or you ran kill to crash it?
<Riddell> firefox may have its own crash handler, I'm not sure, what's in /var/crash ?
<Riddell> ryanakca, Tm_T: kickban needed in #kubuntu
<Riddell> nixternal: you an op there?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> Riddell: it crashed on its own
<Riddell> then you don't need to crash it again :)
<nixternal> nothing in /var/crash
<Riddell> thanks fdoving
<nixternal> let me try another app
<fdoving> :)
<nixternal> how do I get to become an OP over there and have fun like that :)
<Riddell> nixternal: ask me
<nixternal> ahh that easy :)
<nixternal> hrmm, Gnome hearts used to crash, but I guess they fixed it
<nixternal> now I am trying to crash everything
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> just use kill
<Riddell> -SEGV
<nixternal> woohoo, cool!
<Riddell> what happened?
<nixternal> it crashed :)
<Riddell> and...?
<nixternal> went to lp to file a bug
<nixternal> I didn't follow through though and report the bug
<Riddell> apport popped up?
<nixternal> yes
<Riddell> groovy
<nixternal> i did the send to devs
<nixternal> but canceled out instead of sending a bogus report
<nixternal> well Riddell, if more help is needed in #kubuntu I am willing to help out OP wise, I am on the op teams already
<seele> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/21/1340237
<seele> ouch, hehe
<nixternal> heh, he is having a rough week
<Riddell> but there's no need for him to take it out on us
<nixternal> Riddell: what did ESR take out on us? did I miss something?
<Riddell> he switched to Ubuntu!  now he'll troll about us.  at least he hasn't switched to KDE
<Riddell> Linus is bad enough :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> I love Linus though, he is persistant and humorous at the same time
<nixternal> at least Linus is productive, I mean he patched metacity :)
<marseillai_> who is ESR exactly! every one speaks about him but i've never heard anything about him before
<nixternal> man, yesterday I was showing of Kubuntu Feisty running Beryl, and everyone in my class is like who, Vista and Mac killer. I wasn't expecting that from a bunch of myspace junkies
<Riddell> someone who wrote something interesting once
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> a long time ago
<Riddell> marseillai_: author of the cathedral and the bazaar.  also one of the founders of the open sauce inititive
<Riddell> seems himself as the business friendly RMS
<marseillai_> oki! i thought i was a developper
<marseillai_> *it
<nixternal> wow, it was only 8 years ago he wrote revenge
<marseillai_> so one more person on ubuntu! but him or someone else is exactly the same
<nixternal> he is in love with himself no doubt
<nixternal> Today I'm one of the half-dozen or so most influential people in that movement; in fact, a lot of people would put me among the top three, with Linus Torvalds and Richard M. Stallman
<nixternal> oh wow, he is really full of himself. Riddell make sure you .*@his_domain* on the kubuntu-* lists :)
<Riddell> he's also the worst possible stereotype of an American
<marseillai_> lol
<marseillai_> love this one Riddell ! :D
<nixternal> haha Riddell, that is sadly so true
<nixternal> Riddell: what we would call him here in America is "white trash"
<nixternal> or at least that is what they called him at a UIC event years back during a talk he "tried" to give
<Riddell> sounds a bit racist
<manchicken> And he's a hypocrite for hire.
<nixternal> haha yes
<nixternal> manchicken: did you ever see him give a talk at UIC back about 5 or so years ago?
<manchicken> Nope.
<manchicken> I would be more likely to protest outside his talks.
<nixternal> haha, Riddell "white trash" would be racist depending on where it came from I guess
<nixternal> my motto is "I ain't white trash, but I ain't high class"  <- manchicken you hillbilly, what song did that come from?
<manchicken> If I were from the "dirty south," I'd be offended to have ESR counted among my ranks.
<manchicken> Sounds like Garth Brooks.  heh
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> actually it is sawyer brown
<manchicken> Ah.  I've never been a big country fan.
<manchicken> My mom on the other hand...
<nixternal> heh
<Tm_T> Riddell: Sorry, I was talking about Linux in local communityhouse.
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> I just saw the new fglrx is out from amd... why the hell can't they figure out to add glx_from_pixmap so we can have composite enabled... jeeez
<yuriy> they released a new driver wihout it?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: yes... quite remarkable
<fdoving> we don't want composite, we want text consoles. we're linux geeks.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yes,.. and pigs might eventually fly
<_StefanS_> If I could rip out this ati card and get an nvidia I would have done that long time ago
<fdoving> flying pigs with ati/amd stickers all over the place.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yessir.. shitting bricks all over the place
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I'm just soo tired that they keep ignoring that, and dont keep up with competition
<_StefanS_> enough about that.
<fdoving> open drivers is a nice thing.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: did you remember that question ?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: hi!
<Jucato> yes
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well yes, but money talks
<fdoving> buy old hardware. :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well I might go back to my trusty old Texas instruments TI30  .. Its just not worth compiling on :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: shoot
<fdoving> my ati mobility 9200 works well with the old free ati driver.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: but also very slow.
<fdoving> sure.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: remember that my previous problem was that KDE can't see the widget Styles and windecos I compiled in /opt, but if I launch kcontrol from the command line, that kcontrol sees the style/windeco?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: you might consider crayons with that.. just to accelerate it a bit
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ah yep .. the path stuff
<Jucato> that was solved by putting the path and kdedirs vars in .bash_profile right?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> well, I thought that was solved... but not entirely hehehe
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ow
<fdoving> .bash_profile doesn't work well with kdm.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: soo whats next ? :)
<Jucato> it does see the styles and windecos. but it doesn't see the Konversation I compiled from SVN
<fdoving> i'd use /etc/environment if it's a global thing.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well it isn't
<Jucato> so when I launch konversation from the K Menu, or Alt+F2, it runs version 1.0.1
<Jucato> but if I launch from Konsole or from Kommando, it runs the SVN version
<fdoving> then .xsession is a option.
<fdoving> Jucato: that's because .bash_profile isn't hte correct place, kdm doesn't read that. the bash started by konsole does.
<fdoving> so kde started from kdm is not aware of the new settings you provided in .bash_profile.
<Jucato> fdoving: where would be the proper place for user specific changes to PATH and KDEDIRS?
<fdoving> Jucato: for a user specific change, i'd use ~/.xsession
<Jucato> fdoving: although it seems to be aware of it because it now sees the styles and windecos I compiled
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well it seems like fdoving know about that, than I do :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: I don't have ops in any ubuntu channel except -classroom, sorry... doesn't mean I would deny them if someone offered them to me... : )
<Jucato> I'm waiting for more input :)
<fdoving> Jucato: 'pstree | more' will give you an idea of where the settings from ~/.bash_profile is read.
<fdoving> Jucato: every bash instance reads that file. it -can- be sourced by other scripts too, i'm not 100% sure where, though.
<Jucato> fdoving, _StefanS_: this "issue" has been bugging me for a long time now, since the KDE instructions on building KDE relies on these env vars. and according to some devs, it works properly in Mandriva and Gentoo...
<fdoving> Jucato: can this be set system-wide?
<fdoving> Jucato: i'd recommend /etc/environment
<Jucato> fdoving: no, it shouldn't (referring to building KDE from SVN on another user
<fdoving> ah.
<Jucato> I know there's probably a Kubuntu way of building KDE (from SVN?) using some chroot blackmagic, but I'm bothered that this other way doesn't work
<fdoving> i'd try
<fdoving> ~/.xsession
<Jucato> fdoving: ok, I'll look into that. thanks
<fdoving> how do you set this in .bash_profile ?
<Jucato> export PATH=/opt/bin:$PATH
<Jucato> export KDEDIRS=/opt:$KDEDIRS
<Jucato> actually, iirc, the KDE guides says to put those env vars in .bashrc
<fdoving> i think you might consider using .bashrc for this.
<Jucato> fdoving: yeah I did.well anyway, here's the complete view :)
<fdoving> Jucato: did you try .bashrc ?
<fdoving> .bash_profile is only read when bash is started as a login-shell.
<Jucato> I compile KDE stuff (programs from SVN, styles, windecos) in /opt. when I put those 2 env vars in .bashrc,  KDE doesn't see the styles or windecos, or runs the correct Konvi version. but launching kcontrol or konvi from the command line does
<Jucato> as per _StefanS_'s suggsetions, I move the env vars to .bash_profile. the styles and windecos now get detected. but KDE still launches the default installed version (1.0.1), unless I launch from Konsole or Kommando
<_StefanS_> Jucato: have you tried modifying the order of the PATH entries ?
<fdoving> Jucato: alt-f2 : xterm -e 'printenv|less'
<_StefanS_> Jucato: maybe you should have /opt/kde/bin first
<Jucato> _StefanS_: yes I do have it first
<_StefanS_> Jucato: oka
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I was just thinking
<Jucato> fdoving: everything looks normal here
<fdoving> probably just because that command is useless, xterm uses bash to do this.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> one day... one day, I'll figure this out...
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> ok, I just smiled and frowned in a span of 0.5 secs...
<fdoving> Jucato: i think kde uses 'sh' (dash) to execute it's commands.
<fdoving> so .profile might work.
<Jucato> ah
<fdoving>      kdesktopshxtermdashpstree
<fdoving> looks like that's what happens.
<Jucato> hm... iirc someone mentioned that the dash/bash thing might be a cause
<Jucato> fdoving: thanks! I'll look into that after going to bed :)
<Jucato> 05:00 here and I haven't slept yet... for some reason...
<fdoving> go to bed now!
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> would it be ok if I ping you sometime if this doesn't work?
<fdoving> sure.
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> hm.. so basically, I remove the env vars from .bash_profile and put them in .profile? (just to test first)
<fdoving> looks like the default /etc/profile defaults to read ~/.bashrc if it exists. so.. i don't understand why that didn't work for you.
<fdoving> Jucato: yes.
<Jucato> I'll try again. if .profile doesn't work, then .bashrc again...
<Jucato> ok, heading for bed :)
<fdoving> nite.
<Jucato> or, good morning lol
<Jucato> thanks fdoving. you too _StefanS_ :)
<_StefanS_> no prob :)
<fdoving> Jucato: see /usr/bin/startkde line ~165
<fdoving> looks like you want your stuff in ~/.kde/env/env.sh or something.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-22
* Hobbsee waves
<Zerlinna> hi Hobbsee  ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Zerlinna :D
<Zerlinna> ;-)
<jjesse> hmm i'm trying to test the upgrade manager and thought i followed the instructions correctly on the wiki page
<jjesse> anyone been able to use it?
<Venona>  I am not sure if this is a feisty problem or kubuntu. But today i did a dist-upgrade and now after logging out I cant get the login box ... All i see is a "black and white snowy" screen. I tried to dpkg-reconfigure xserver and I still get the same outcome. I dont have Beryl installed. I have a radeon card.
<Venona> I tried both ati and vesa drivers and both same outcome
<manchicken> I still don't understand why this stupid thing is segfaulting.
<manchicken> It works in some places, but not others.
<manchicken> Alot more feisty updates.
<manchicken> Interesting, it doesn't seem like the power manager is able to detect my processor CPU....
<jdong> manchicken: is it detecting your non-processor CPUs though? ;-)
<manchicken> Argh.
<manchicken> If I could type that'd rock.
<manchicken> My CPU speed.
<manchicken> brb
<yuriy> adept just crashed
<jdong> yuriy: yay, so you get to test apport
<manchicken> Crashed how?
<Jucato> thought apport was only for non KDE apps?
* Jucato is still confused about that
<yuriy> i tried to install java and the debconf thing popped up
<yuriy> but there was no accept button
<yuriy> i clicked next and it assumed i declined
<Jucato> whoa?
<jdong> Jucato: heh well does adept register as a kde app or just plain qt?
<yuriy> i clicked next again, and it told me some packages couldn't be installed
<yuriy> i clicked ok and it crashed
<yuriy> and the lock is still there ugh
<Jucato> jdong: oh I thought it was a KDE app... :)
<yuriy> (now the support question)
<yuriy> how do i get the lock back?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | yuriy
<ubotu> yuriy: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> omg! I never thought I'd do that in here....
<manchicken> Interesting.
<yuriy> oooh there's a checkbox
<yuriy> "if you don't pay any attention to the license you won't figure out how to accept it muahahaha"
<manchicken> Is there something wrong with 32bit compat stuff for amd64?
<manchicken> My 32-bit firefox install is unable to connect to anything.
<manchicken> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<manchicken> That fixes that issue.
<yuriy> where did the storage devices kcm go?
<yuriy> *storage media
<yuriy> nvm found it
<yuriy> kind of confusing having it under notifications, though i see the logic
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato finds the System Settings groupings more logical... but less easy to find if you've been used to kcontrol...
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!
<yuriy> Jucato: i find it harder to find things if you already know what you're looking for, but that's what the search for and that's how i found it
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!!!
<Jucato> that's the problem.. people actually ignore that search feature... which really amazes me :)
<yuriy> yeah i never used it before heh
<yuriy> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey yuriy :)
<Hobbsee> nice bug work, btw...
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you're adding to my inbox :P
<yuriy> Hobbsee: thanks. glad to overflow some mail folders
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee wonders how much tonio_ or Riddell know about kdesu
* Jucato wonders what about kdesu...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: bug 50971
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50971 in kdebase "kdesu will not start apps" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50971
<Jucato> ouch...
<Hobbsee> rather
<Jucato> ok this is getting a bit... not amusing... :(
<Hobbsee> but previously we didnt know why it had failed - just that it randomly would
<yuriy> why do i not see that one
<Jucato> are we dropping support for GIF in Krita?
<yuriy> on confirmed
<yuriy> if i misread that maybe i should stop for the night heh
<Hobbsee> yuriy: dunno.  i'd poke Riddell or tonio_ at that one though, see if they can squash it
<yuriy> *oh
<yuriy> (not on)
<yuriy> heh a workaround posted on a bug just solved a problem for me
<Hobbsee> yuriy: hrm?  the sudo -K?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: no, bug 57666
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57666 in kdebase "Odd quirk when trying to install SMB Printers" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57666
<Hobbsee> yuriy: ahh, yes
<yuriy> Hobbsee: currently searching for dupes. of course i never bothered to do anything about the issue myself, but it's an annoying one
<Hobbsee> indeed
<yuriy> hmm looks like that's the only report. i find that strange because i ran into that on every machine i've tried to install a printer on
<Hobbsee> might be under ubuntu or something.  maybe kdelibs.  *shrug*
* Hobbsee isnt sure what the solution is, either.
<yuriy> as always i'm tempted to up the importance just because i have the problem :o
<Hobbsee> hehe
<yuriy> not that i've done that..
* Hobbsee wonders what this metabar thing is
<yuriy> Hobbsee: in konqueror side bar, the thing with the M and gear
<yuriy> it gives you information about selected files and actions for some filetypes
<Hobbsee> could you possibly attach a screenshot to the bug?
<Hobbsee> seems it's not the thing that happens when you hit f9
<Hobbsee> ooh, i see
<yuriy> Hobbsee: it's in that sidebar for f9
<Hobbsee> yep
<yuriy> just noticed, it's not capitalized. that looks ugly
<Hobbsee> so it is.
<Hobbsee> well, i'ts enabled by default in feisty
<Hobbsee> yuriy: better to file that one upstream, but i'm almost certian it wont be fixed
<Hobbsee> (because upstream's focus is on kde 4)
<Jucato> Metabar
<yuriy> Hobbsee: which bug?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: the metabar one
<Hobbsee> bug 47406
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47406 in kdebase "Metabar issues (dapper)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47406
<yuriy> k, cuz there were 2
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee doesnt remember the other one
<yuriy> Hobbsee: bug 80880
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80880 in kdebase "metabar broken in konqueror, 3.5.6" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80880
* Jucato tries to read up...
* Hobbsee waits for the beta to connect
<yuriy> ironic how bug work is all non-OSS software: launchpad+opera
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> yuriy: can't reproduce that last metabar bug
* Hobbsee likes the new beta
* Hobbsee cant, either
<Jucato> what beta?
<yuriy> hmm bug 58639, 54052: kdm should either depend on k-d-s or not refer to the kubuntu theme by default
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58639 in kdebase "edgy: Cannot open theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54052 in kdebase "Kdm configuration shouldn't point to kubuntu theme by default on minimal installations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54052
<Hobbsee> Jucato: launchpad one
<Jucato> oh
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, it seems slower
<yuriy> can it get any slower?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: the other is a dupe of 58639
<Jucato> soon it will be as slow as kde bugzilla :)
<Hobbsee> ugh
<yuriy> Hobbsee: basically i was thinking they suggest 2 different solutions, so keep open whichever one would actually get implemented
<yuriy> Jucato: there was a post on kdeplanet that said something about upgrading the kde bugzilla software recently. hopefully it'll be a noticeable change
<Hobbsee> yuriy: dunno on that one.
<Jucato> yuriy: maybe it would be best if kdm didn't depend on k-d-s and didn't refer to the kubuntu theme. then k-d-s could probably just set the proper kdm config when/if it's installed?
<yuriy> though they already had a fundraiser to get new servers for bugzilla, so i think it's as fast as it's gonna get
* Hobbsee wonders abut setting a recommends on k-d-s
<Jucato> yuriy: a dev told me that b.k.o is actually running on the newer hardware they just bought (through donations)
<yuriy> I agree with Jucato and 54052
* Hobbsee doesnt like that second bug
<Jucato> yuriy: yeah. "kubuntu-specific kdm artwork packages." would be k-d-s right?
<Hobbsee> mainly due to the "shows some errors"....
<Hobbsee> yep
<yuriy> well yeah, but i mean as far as the solution goes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you don't like the solution, or you don't like what the bug does?
<Hobbsee> i dont like the way the guy's reported the bug :P
<Jucato> ah ehehe
<Hobbsee> but yeah, it's probably a sane solution
<Hobbsee> dunno.  would have to ask Riddell on it
<Jucato> I experienced this first hand a lot of times. but I didn't report it as a bug...
<Jucato> (shame on me)
<yuriy> shoulda searched earlier: bug 41720
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41720 in kdebase "In dapper, kdm should depend on kubuntu-default-settings or have a different default theme" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41720
<Jucato> I'd go for not depending on k-d-s
<yuriy> maybe it was fixed in dapper but brought back in edgy?
<yuriy> Jucato: the solution in dapper was to make it unthemed by default, i guess that was changed in edgy
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ping?
<Jucato> probably a regression
<Hobbsee> dunno why i'ts marked as fix released, it's been rejected according to comments
<Hobbsee> hence the fdoving ping
<DaSkreech> Is the kicker being redone for 7.04?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
* Hobbsee would dupe the others of that, seeing as that has Riddell's response on it
* Jucato weeps for bug 71711
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: with the clock, and new stuff on it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71711 in koffice "Krita 1.6 in Edgy doen't open gifs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71711
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ah the new kicker arrangement? yeah I think so
<DaSkreech> Si
<DaSkreech> I'm Looking at the Chap jjesse is working on. Seems to be describing the old kicker if I recall the changes being made
<Jucato> hm...
<freeflying> imbrandon: ping
<Jucato> would this be another one of those new features/changes unknown to the doc team?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: better point jjesse to the herd 4 kubuntu page
* Hobbsee confirms
<Hobbsee> Jucato: possibly.  most are discussed in here first, or are in changelogs
<DaSkreech> It was on the new herd page
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah, in this case it's on the herd 4 page already
<Jucato> I just hope we don't see something like the hidden-root argument w/ the doc team again
* DaSkreech has been too lazy to get the new herd CD and it seems that my current feisty box is being a child
<Jucato> s/doc team/doc person/
<crimsun> anyone having access to an amd64 machine willing to test the fix for bug 19482?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19482 in speex "speexenc segfaults on amd64" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19482
<crimsun> I'm happy to walk anyone through the verification process
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i was commenting on the bugs and didn't read your comment. i duped them to 58639 and posted the solution and link 59 41720
<yuriy> s/59/to
<Hobbsee> bug 58639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58639 in kdebase "edgy: Cannot open theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58639
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> i'ts not a big problem
<Jucato> Hobbsee: feisty has KOffice 1.6.2 now too right?
<Jucato> hm... who's the maintainer for the mountconfig part of kde-guidance
<Hobbsee> masarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison koffice
<Hobbsee>    koffice | 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Hobbsee>    koffice | 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu3 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/main Packages
<Hobbsee>    koffice | 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu3 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/main Sources
<Hobbsee>    koffice | 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Sources
<Hobbsee> so, yes.
<Jucato> ah kool...
<Jucato> actually, unkool since no GIF yet :)
<DaSkreech> Whats pretty in 1.6.2?
<Jucato> http://www.koffice.org/announcements/announce-1.6.2.php
<lotusleaf> speaking of which, I wanted to update the kubuntu wiki as I have in the past but I can't login to my wiki account due to a booboo on my part, anyone here know a wiki admin?
<DaSkreech> Is 7.04 shipping with OO.obase?
<Jucato> Kexi
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://jucato.org/stuff/freenode_plasma.log
<Jucato> Hobbsee: didn't have time to edit... so everything's there... including join/parts if there are any :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: woot :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: thanks!
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: try #launchpad i guess
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: thx i tried the other day and waited about 6 - 8 hrs but no reply :) I'll try again thx
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: did you try on a weekend?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I know it's shipping with Kexi. It's not shipping with Base?
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: yup :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: afaik, no more OO.o Base
<DaSkreech> As i had understood OO.o it was one huge core with each of the "apps" being views of the main core
<DaSkreech> Just wondered if it was actaully possible to remove an application from the suite
<DaSkreech> though I guess removing all the icons would effectively do the same
<Jucato> DaSkreech: not sure really. don't have feisty atm... but if they said "replace", I think they meant "take out the other one"
<DaSkreech> Yeah I figured. I just would have wanted to talk to the person who did that. AFAMUG that's a difficult task
<Jucato> hm... afamug....
<Jucato> new acronym :)
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: ok I'm asking in there again ;)
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: that's why.  most people dont work on weekends.
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: ah, ok. :)
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: thx again ;)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: maybe you can ask again when the people concerned are actually awake :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I will I just wanted to know As Far As My Understanding Goes ;-)
* Jucato sort of understood what afamug meant :)
<yuriy> this plasma log thing is hard to read...
* yuriy has no clue what afamug meant
* Hobbsee has saved it, but hasnt read it yet
<DaSkreech> It's writen in Plasma what do you expect?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: As Far As My Understanding Goes ;-)
<DaSkreech> Though it is the most common substance in the universe...
<Jucato> no it's not, afaik
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Hobbsee> yuriy: are there any other bugs with solutions listed?
<Jucato> I mean, it's not the most commun substance in the universe. fart is :)
* Jucato runs and  hide
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Only during election season
* Jucato apologizes for the format of his plasma log. didn't have time to edit as he didn't have plans of putting it online until Hobbsee looked for a log
<lotusleaf> is kubuntu.org down?
<DaSkreech> By simply right-clicking on the desktop and selecting Configure Desktop a great deal of changes can be made.  KDesktop, as the application is called, is divided into five different sections: background, behavior, multiple desktops, screen saver, and display.
<DaSkreech> I have issues with this statement. Just checking if anyone else concurs
<Jucato> DaSkreech: where's that?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: you mean in general?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Page 260
<Hobbsee> yuriy: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/55299 should be automatically fixed with the fade
<lotusleaf> nevermind it finally loads
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55299 in kdebase "kdesu doesnt grab keyboard (unlike gksu)" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Hobbsee> yuriy: for kdebase.
<Hobbsee> but yeah
<Hobbsee> someone needs to make a patch for it
<Hobbsee> or is it more complicated?  hrm.
<yuriy> Hobbsee: there were a couple with solutions, i'll find them
<xerroz> Is there anyway i can have install a fake distrobution ontop of my existing ubuntu?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ah I don't have that...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It isn't true for you either is it?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: bug 46682 has a patch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46682 in kdebase "ksplash hangs on initializing system services sometimes if "Start with an empty session" is enabled" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46682
<Jucato> "KDesktop, as the application is called, is divided into five different sections: " <--- this is the vague one
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Well. according to the instructions given.. it isn't
<Hobbsee> yuriy: can you email me the bug numbers / URL's to me?  i'm heading out RSN
<yuriy> Hobbsee: alright. i was going to email something like that to the ml eventually
<Jucato> DaSkreech: technically, it's not KDesktop being separated into 5 sections. but the configuration dialog box
<Hobbsee> yuriy: that works too :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: But it's not separated into 5 sections
<DaSkreech> That's my point
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well, not since Edgy at least
<Jucato> it's only 4 now
<DaSkreech> Ok I'll ask for that to be updated
<DaSkreech> I'll inform about vague wordiness as well
<Jucato> Display can now only be set through System Settings (or KControl). not sure if it's a KDE 3.5.x thing or Edgy only
<Jucato> DaSkreech: fwiw, the dialog box says "Configure - KDesktop"
<lotusleaf> I wish kcontrol would've been left in the kmenu
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> It isn't?
<DaSkreech> how come Katapult picks it up?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: your setup maybe
<DaSkreech> Not that I remember what the K-menu is
* DaSkreech hugs his katapult
<DaSkreech> Jucato: it works on yours as well don't lie about it :-P
<Jucato> it doesn't because I didn't add kcontrol to my kmenu :)
<Jucato> but I did add it in Kommando :P
<imbrandon> freeflying, pong
<DaSkreech> I barely know what kcontrol is :-P
<lotusleaf> DaSkreech: had it been left in the kmenu... </rant>
<freeflying> imbrandon: are you busy now, need sponsor upload :)
<DaSkreech> lotusleaf: System Settings is a more friendly way of doing things
<Jucato> all hail! imbrandon'shere!! :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: more friendly probably... but needs work, imho...
<lotusleaf> praise be the imbrandon
<imbrandon> freeflying, sure, send me a message with the dsc/diff
<imbrandon> heya guys
<Jucato> imbrandon: we (or I) missed you :D
<Jucato> and Sho's also missing you (or your nightly builds lol!)
<imbrandon> i'm always arround, just dont speak as much ;)
<imbrandon> Jucato, yea i know i have to fix those
<DaSkreech> Jucato: yup
<DaSkreech> But making it the only obvious choice forces us to work on it :)
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon :P
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Oh I forgot to say good night
<DaSkreech>  Good night all :)
<DaSkreech> except for you who are wearing sunglasses
<freeflying> imbrandon: just need sync skim from sid :)
<Hobbsee> sunglasses?
<imbrandon> freeflying, ahh ok
<Jucato> Hobbsee: meaning "not night time" :)
<Hobbsee> ah
<freeflying> imbrandon: skim in ubuntu is not lintian clean now :)
* Hobbsee has a pic published where's she's in sunglasses, see
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh *that* pic?
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> :P
<freeflying> imbrandon: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/skim/skim_1.4.5-1.dsc
<imbrandon> gotcha
<Jucato> Hobbsee: raphink was the one near you in that pic right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: er......no
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Why would i say good night to everyone but you?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: You have a pointy stick!
<Hobbsee> that was seele, and el
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: dunno
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ah so not that other one
<Hobbsee> where was this?
<DaSkreech> Are you two talking on code?
<DaSkreech> in code rather?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the one I "accidentally" saw from your site? same place where you have a pic w/ elkbuntu
<Jucato> so you have a new one eh? :D
<Hobbsee> oh that one...
<Hobbsee> raphink wasnt in that one
<Hobbsee> or any of those
* Hobbsee ahsnt met raphink
<Jucato> ah ok
<DaSkreech> Woah
<DaSkreech> Pillow is calling
<DaSkreech> .o0(Scrawny Pencil Neck)
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: you're googling me?
<DaSkreech> Yeah You come back as Did you mean Hobbes? :)
<Hobbsee> pescado, the bastard...
<DaSkreech> for a second I was like yeah I do mean Hobbes. Great lil tiger
<crimsun> impressive. "Results 1 - 2 of 2 for sarah kubuntu longpointystick. (0.19 seconds)"
<DaSkreech> Apparently there is a guy named jjesse ina band called La'gay
<DaSkreech> That sounds like Maroon 5 :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh.  kubuntu and long pointy stick come up with some nice stuff, too
<DaSkreech> Doom4 :)
<DaSkreech> Mark shuttleworth for his performance in Million Dollar baby: The Ubuntu story
<DaSkreech> alright 25 edits in 10 pages is enough for the night
<DaSkreech>  I'll finish tomorrow
* DaSkreech laughs at the picture. Perfectionist: Sarah Hobbs
<Hobbsee> which picture?
<DaSkreech> http://www.beautifulstuff.org/images/perfectionist.jpg
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> that's not me
* Hobbsee is no artist
* DaSkreech looks at the pointy stick
* DaSkreech chooses not to argue
<yuriy> Hobbsee: did your patch in bug 56206 ever get committed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56206 in kdebase "kpersonalizer (the first time wizard) starts every time I start KDE" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56206
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> yuriy: it's fixed.
<Hobbsee> yuriy: i think they patched it another way though
<yuriy> Hobbsee: Tonio_'s solution solves a default install, but according to bug 60311 kpersonalizer still needs fixing for if you actually go out and install it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60311 in kdebase "Kpersonalizer start every boot AND after resolution issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60311
<DaSkreech> http://www.solomonprojects.com/artistpage/hobbs/img/periodic.jpg
<Hobbsee> a) it's not installed by default, b) i cant reproduce that - that's the way i tested
* Hobbsee --> really out, or late for dinner
<yuriy> night Hobbsee
<Jucato> I thought that was fixed....
* DaSkreech is watching Baby Love Child by Pizzicato 5 (eponymous) [Kaffeine] 
<yuriy> trying to test now
<fdoving> Hobbsee: ack?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: see backscroll
* Hobbsee --> really out
* Hobbsee --> LATE FOR DINNER!  ARGH!
<Hobbsee> sounds like yummy dinner, too :)
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> see /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubuntu-default-settings.postinst
<fdoving> it modifies kdmrc
<Jucato> wonder who'll she'll it
<Jucato> er s/who/what/
<fdoving> same goes for /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubuntu-default-settings.postrm
<fdoving> so if this problem is back, i don't understand anything.
* fdoving checks kdebase packaging.
<Jucato> this is about kdm?
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> kdm and default theme.
<Jucato> maybe in kdm package then?
<fdoving> yes. that's what i suspect.
<Jucato> fdoving: kdmrc in the kdm package
<fdoving> yep.
<Jucato> UseTheme=true
<Jucato> Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
<fdoving> tada!
<fdoving> that's the error.
<fdoving> that should be changed to something else.
<Jucato> UseTheme should be false, afaik
<fdoving> circles or whatever it's called.
<fdoving> doesn't matter really.
<Jucato> or we're going to use a theme by default?
<fdoving> why not?
<Jucato> no reason :)
<fdoving> circles is the default theme.
<DaSkreech> Good night all
<fdoving> nite DaSkreech.
<Jucato> yeah. unless you mean vanilla KDE, which doesn't use a theme at all
<fdoving> i mean, cicles comes with kdm.
<Jucato> oh yeah
<fdoving> that used to be the default in ubuntu, back when i closed bug 41720
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41720 in kdebase "In dapper, kdm should depend on kubuntu-default-settings or have a different default theme" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41720
<Jucato> ah
<fdoving> no, it wasn't.
<Jucato> but then you'd also have to patch k-d-s to override the kdmrc settings if it's installed
<fdoving> that's already done.
<fdoving> in the postinst and postrm scripts.
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok :)
<fdoving> it's been patched .. so it's a easy fix.
<fdoving> Riddell: on your next kdebase upload, please remove kubuntu_05_kdm_theme_config.diff it does no good. those things should be done in k-d-s, else kdm needs a depend on k-d-s (which i hope we don't want).
<fdoving> Riddell: ref. bug 58639 and 41720
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58639 in kdebase "edgy: Cannot open theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41720 in kdebase "In dapper, kdm should depend on kubuntu-default-settings or have a different default theme" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41720
<yuriy> lol i should get confused about what to do with bugs more often. it gets stuff done
<Jucato> fdoving: ah I see the post* files :)
<fdoving> good :)
<fdoving> I have to go visit a customer. bye.
<Jucato> Riddell: ping? Krita from KOffice 1.6.2 still has no GIF support?
<Riddell> people still use GIFs?
<Jucato> maybe... :)
<Riddell> Jucato: you have new powers
<Jucato> Riddell: heh thanks :)
<Jucato> um.. what does Access 20 bring?
<Riddell> Jucato: you can kickban people (like ali should he start swearing randomly again)
<Jucato> ah ok. but I'm already an op... just forgot my previous access level
<Jucato> thanks :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: I added Jucato some time ago ;-)
<apokryphos> you can kickban with level 10 too :P. New with 20 is just use of CLEAR
<apokryphos> well, and AUTOKICK, but we never use that
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Riddell> oh, so you did
* Jucato didn't know if Riddell knew... sorry bout that...
<Riddell> nothing to be sorry about
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: can I list you as sponsors for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Hopeful/Recruitment
<Riddell> Lure: certainly
<Riddell> that process sounds a bit beurocratic but
<Tonio_> Lure: yep you can
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you have a look at klavier ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: just doing so
<Tonio_> Riddell: perfect
<Tonio_> Riddell: wil probably need a few patches to fix a few UI issues, I'll do it once approved
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will fix install-mp3 today
<Lure> Riddell: yep, I know, but I am sure they can be fast too ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks a lot for fontconfig fix!!!
* Lure can again show his great looking fonts to Windows users ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4433
<Riddell> Tonio_: we need to get it uploaded today, universe feature freeze
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups, looks like I did crappy work that time ;) wanted to do to quick lol, sorry
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning why "build-dep on automake1.7 and not 1.9", build with automake1.9 simply fails, since upstream uses a very old version of admin/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix all the other points.... sory for those issues
<Riddell> ok, silly upstream
* Tonio_ is ashame of that crappy packaging.... ;)
<Riddell> grr, klavier is another systray app without any reason
<Tonio_> Riddell: can makes sense as people needing this might want to restore it very often
<Riddell> humph
<Tonio_> Riddell: a few UI issues as it uses the system fonts settings, they probably should be patched for smaller ones
<Tonio_> I'll do that after it reaches universe
<Riddell> yes, some of the keys don't fit in the default size
<Tonio_> E: klavier source: outdated-autotools-helper-file admin/config.guess 2002-10-21
<Tonio_> let's ignore this I guess :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried t to upgrade admin/ and use automake1.9, but build fails due to missing gmo files etc....
<Tonio_> that can be patched also, but I think automake1.7 is simply easier waiting for upstream to fix this
<Riddell> Tonio_: fine with me
<Tonio_> I'll ping him
<Tonio_> Riddell: reuploaded, with fixes against the small issues...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the stupid things is to use text... keys should use svg images to fit with the window screen correctly in fact...
<Tonio_> window size sorry
<Riddell> fonts are more scalable than svg
<Tonio_> Riddell: are they ? how ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: by changing the fonts size depending the window size ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and fonts have hinting
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4433
<Riddell> the stupid thing it not to scale the font :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum true indeed..... but that requires code patching ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can that be easilly patch according to you ?
<Riddell> no, it's an upstream issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'll contact upstream today for all the little problems
<Tonio_> I think he is french, I might be able to do a nice email :)
<Riddell> approved! http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4441
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm pinging on revu
<Tonio_> -motu
* Tonio_ just woke up....
<Tonio_> Lure: aren't you motu ?
<Lure> Tonio_: not yet
<Lure> Tonio_, seaLne: what is the status of k3b 1.0 for feisty?
<Riddell> 1.0 hasn't been released
<Riddell> he's waiting on artwork
<Lure> Riddell: I know, but do we have have rc6 .deb packages - there was some problem with rc5 afair
<Riddell> seaLne might indeed
<nixternal> moins
<Mez> hmm - i cant seem to change my keyboard layout anymore in feisty
<Riddell> interesting http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=53555
<Riddell> Mez: with the kcontrol module?
<Mez> riddell ... yes
<Lure> Riddell: yep, much simplier than soundkonverter
<Riddell> ,zorks for ,e ,ew,
<Riddell> works for me mez
<Mez> Riddell, doesnt show anything in there for me
<Mez> Riddell,  kcmshell: ERROR: Cannot find rules file in /usr/share/X11/
<Jucato> Riddell: is there anyway to sort of add GIF support to Krita besides recompiling?
<Jucato> some magical package that will magically add it :)
<Riddell> Jucato: oh, it needs to be compiled with graphicsmagick
<Riddell> only I can't get graphicsmagick in main which imagemagick is in main
<Jucato> aah so that's why we can't have GIF support?
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we replace imagemagic in main in favor of graphicsmagic ?
<Jucato> I can totally understand that (and was probably the reason I was looking for)
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's loads of stuff that build-deps on it
<Riddell> it may well be do-able but not for feisty
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course, ut that can be fixed... just need to s/imagemagic/graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: some things build-dep on the library and those aren't 100% compatible
<Tonio_> hum okay ;)
<Tonio_> I just hope apps using imagemagick will switch to graphicsmagick in the future
<Jucato> ah so we can't have both imagemagick and graphicsmagick in main?
<Riddell> no, it's duplicated code
<Jucato> ah I see
<Jucato> makes sense really :)
<nixternal> what application controls sleep/hibernation?
<Riddell> nixternal: HAL, ksmserver, guidance-power-manager, linux
<Lathiat> gnome-power-manager and some of the acpi-support stuff?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> when I put my lappy in sleep, I can wake it up, but the keyboard doesn't work
<Lathiat> oh thats different
<Lathiat> thats likely a driver/kernel thing
<Lathiat> mjg59 mayu have some pointers
<Zerlinna> ping Riddell
<Riddell> hi Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi :-)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: we're just filling out the registration for LinuxTag Berlin
<Riddell> excellent
<Zerlinna> Riddell: we need to know how many kubuntu devs there are worldwide, in Europe, in Germany, and how many of them are paid by Canonical
<Zerlinna> yes, Czessi is registering it :-)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: btw we're on kubuntu-de.org finally :-D
<Zerlinna> do you have any numbers? (for "how many devs..")
<Riddell> Zerlinna: why do they need to know?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: there's 1 paid by canonical and 31 members in https://beta.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<Zerlinna> Riddell: I don't know why but they want to know it (it's a question in the registering form)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: what about kwwii?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: oh, good point, 1.5 paid then
<Zerlinna> lol
<GNUro> 'lo!
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
<nixternal> man, Feisty + my laptop keyboard == buggy as all hell
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> I just lost an entire blog post due to a buggy keyboard
<bddebian> nixternal: I hope it doesn't have a broadcom wireless ;-)
<nixternal> yup, but I am using NdisWrapper
<bddebian> Gah, I refuse to use ndiswrapper :-(
<nixternal> well I have no other choice really
<bddebian> Well I had it working with fwcutter, etc up until my last dist-upgrade so I may have no choice either :-(
<nixternal> heh, fwcutter doesn't work with my card apparently
<nixternal> unstable according to their website
<bddebian> Such a freakin' PITA
<nixternal> so very true
<nixternal> ahh well, I will mess with it later. It is time for school
<nixternal> see ya'll later
<bddebian> Later nixternal
<fdoving> bddebian: the bcm43xx issue will be fixed in feisty. they accidentally included a non-maintained branch of the experimental dscape driver instead of the stable softmac driver.
<mhb> good afternoon
<bddebian> fdoving: This is on feisty :_)
<bddebian> Heya mhb
<fdoving> bddebian: that comment is on feisty too.
<fdoving> the -8 kernel broke bcm43xx.
<bddebian> Aye
<fdoving> hi mhb.
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main   KDE 4 testers needed
<manchicken> Riddell: Can KDE4 be done in parallel with KDE3?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> Could you put that in the /topic?  I'll set it up tonight and play with it.
<manchicken> I've been wanting to do some KDE4 play for quite some time now.
<Riddell> manchicken: do you have edgy?
* Jucato always dreads announcements like these...
<manchicken> Not for long.
<manchicken> Oh, wait.
<manchicken> Yes.
<manchicken> My wife's machine is on edgy.
<Riddell> groovy
<manchicken> (a.k.a. my database server/file server ^_^)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | test the upgrader https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | test KDE 4 "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main"
<manchicken> Is this available for feisty, too?
<Riddell> not currently
<manchicken> Darn.
<manchicken> I hope they get that suspend/resume issue fixed in Feisty.
<manchicken> I do believe I'm too stupid to fix that one.
<manchicken> I need the smart people to fix it.
<DaSkreech> hunger: Congrats
<hunger> DaSkreech: huch?
<hunger> DaSkreech: How did I earn that?
<DaSkreech> 0.3.0
<hunger> DaSkreech: Oh, thanks!
<Riddell> of what?
<hunger> Riddell: Decibel.
<DaSkreech> progress == cookie rewards :)
<DaSkreech> hunger: Two questions
<hunger> DaSkreech: Shoot.
<DaSkreech> First is Decibel going to be working with nepomuk?
* hunger is tired already and wonders whether he will survive FOSDEM this weekend.
<Tonio_> Riddell: klavier uploaded
<Tonio_> now in NEW
<Riddell> formidable
<DaSkreech> take hits of Oxygen and decalre the week after to be Don't call me for any reason" week
<hunger> DaSkreech: one sec... phone.
<Tonio_> Riddell: now I'll try to get it fixed of those little UI defaults, but first I'm fixing the install-mp3 script
<_Sime_> hunger: What is your real name?
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about oxygen, wasn't there a plan that we could ship feisty with it ? I don't remember what was discussed in mountain view
<DaSkreech> hunger: Alright
<Tonio_> hi _Sime_
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope
<_Sime_> hi
<DaSkreech> _Sime_: I thought that was his real name
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay my souvenirs were bad then :)
<_Sime_> I'm asking about his real name so that don't be accident say something stupid to him at FOSDEM if I meet him. 8-)
<hunger> DaSkreech: Sorry.
<hunger> _Sime_: Tobias Hunger.
<DaSkreech>  Hunger Ftw!!
<hunger> DaSkreech: I am not planing on integrating the decibel framework into nepomuk.
* DaSkreech is Ghandian today
<hunger> DaSkreech: I see no need to do so.
<DaSkreech> hunger: I didn't think you would. But it collects incidental stats
<DaSkreech> I was thinking would either decibel pass info or could it get info on your contacts?
<DaSkreech> avg chat times, expected online status time etc ?
<hunger> DaSkreech: I would encourage somebody to write a component that integrates the data into nepomuk.
<DaSkreech> hunger: ok :) if you could bandy that around at teh hackfest :)
<DaSkreech> hunger: 2 have  you heard of Khalki?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just read the mail on kubuntu-devel and the patches for kdebase, I'll fix it
<hunger> DaSkreech: The data is available on the decibel interfaces... or at least obtainable:-)
* hunger googles.
<hunger> DaSkreech: Nope, I am not.
<hunger> DaSkreech: What is it? Do you have an URL?
<_Sime_> hunger: ok. Come along and say hello to the KDE dev room.
<Riddell> Tonio_: which?
<hunger> _Sime_: ?
<hunger> DaSkreech: What does Ftw!! stand for?
<Tonio_> Riddell: title is : bugs with solutions posted
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting things in it
<DaSkreech> hunger: sweet I'll poke nepomuk guys to see if someone is interested
* hunger is a confused IRC newbie.
<DaSkreech> hunger: for the win :)
<manchicken> I'm so proud of my wife.  She's learned how to spoof a user-agent to fake out ridiculously restrictive browser sniffers!
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I'm proud of her as well
<_Sime_> hunger: KDE dev rom at fosdem, I mean.
<DaSkreech>  I have no idea what you are talking about
<manchicken> It's a tough thing to learn how to do if you don't understand what's going on.
<hunger> _Sime_: Oh, of course I will:-)
<DaSkreech> hunger: uno moment let me get a link
<manchicken> You know how in konq you can change the user agent via the tools menu?
<Riddell> hunger, _Sime_: where are you staying at fosdem?
<hunger> Riddell: At a friends house.
<_Sime_> Riddell: Jaques (sp?) Brel.
<DaSkreech> hunger: http://frinring.wordpress.com/2007/02/17/khalkhification-of-kaddressbook/
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/58639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58639 in kdebase "edgy: Cannot open theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<hunger> Riddell: FOSDEM is a great opportunity to stay in contact with friends in belgium:-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know what to do with this....
<hunger> DaSkreech: Isen't that the stuff done by Friedrich Kossebau?
<_Sime_> Riddell: are you thinking of popping over for the weekend??
<DaSkreech> hunger: That's what the blog says
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see any proper solution...
<Riddell> _Sime_: it's tempting, if I can stay on someone's floor
<hunger> DaSkreech: He wants to be at the hackfest:-)
<Tonio_> except making kdm package depends on kds....
<Tonio_> but that looks like dangerous for those who don't want kds installed :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: I spend lots of time with him on akademy... I didn't know that he finally found a name for his code:-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: same problem mentionned here : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/72320
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72320 in kdebase "/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu does not exist after installing kdm (dup-of: 58639)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58639 in kdebase "edgy: Cannot open theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<DaSkreech> hunger: I saw but I didn't understand why what he is doing is different from decibel?
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we install the kdm wallpaper within kdm package then ?
<Riddell> isn't it done by a postinst script?
<_Sime_> Riddell: we can sneak you into the Brel, if needed. But you will need something to sleep on.
<Jucato> Tonio_: fdoving said that it was fixed in Dapper (kdmrc in kdm package not pointing to Kubuntu KDM theme)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, the file is installed with kds, so that people that just install kdm get errors
<Tonio_> Jucato: dapper didn't use any default wallpaper for kdm
<Jucato> Tonio_: its' not just the wallpaper, it's the whole theme
<Jucato> anyway, that was according to fdoving
<hunger> DaSkreech: Decibel is about establishing a connection to a known person. Khalkhi is about finding that somebody. At least that is what I understood about it.
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes but just the wallpaper causes the issue to what I can see
<DaSkreech> hunger: Ah so decibel doesn't do presence ?
<Tonio_> the problem with kdm is that it doesn't read kds settings....
<hunger> DaSkreech: It reports presence to something like khalkhi.
<Jucato> Tonio_: kdmrc in the kdm package by default points to the location of the Kubuntu KDM theme. but that's only installed with kds.
<Jucato> so if kds isn't installed, you get those erros
<DaSkreech> hunger: Ok then I really don't understand khalki :)
<Jucato> errors
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes, this is just what I said :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: My current plan is to use akonadi as a storage for contacts and to store presence info (when available) there.
<Jucato> ok.. I think that just means I need to sleep lol
<Tonio_> Jucato: 2 solutions : test if kdm reads kds settings, and then change kds with kdmrc file (but I doubt that'll work)
<hunger> DaSkreech: Khalkhi (or whatever) can than look that info up there.
<Tonio_> Jucato: second way : install the theme with kdm and not kds
<Jucato> Tonio_: fdoving was suggesting that kdmrc could just use the circles theme by default.
<Jucato> Tonio_: the postinst in kds modifies kdmrc to point to the kubuntu theme
<Tonio_> Jucato: so let's remove kwwii's work on that  ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: impossible, touching a /etc file via a postinst is a policy violation :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: well then the kds in edgy violates it :)
<DaSkreech> !seen Jjesse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jjesse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Jucato just checked earlier...
<Tonio_> Jucato: what ? edgy kds doesn't touch kdmrc....
* DaSkreech goes to look up akonadi
* Jucato checks again
<hunger> DaSkreech: Khalkhi is about doing interesting stuff with contact data... Decibel is about realtime communication. I think the projects are rather different.
<hunger> DaSkreech: I just hope Friedrich agrees;-)
<DaSkreech> hunger: again I really don't understand khalki and now that I understand that....
<DaSkreech> Well if he's working with you and he's in KDE ...
<DaSkreech> Where we really really like reusing libraries and duplicating apps not the other way around
<Jucato> Tonio_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7046/
<hunger> DaSkreech: I did not have much contact with him since akademy... but he got some really cool ideas and I hope he will make it to our hackathon.
<DaSkreech> hunger: me too shoot him an e-mail
<Jucato> Tonio_: that's from kubuntu-default-settings_6.10-61_all.deb
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay you're right :)
<Tonio_> hehe, but that's ugly :)
<Jucato> hehe
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'll try to find a proper way to do it
<Jucato> Tonio_: kool! :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: said I'll "try", not that I will :)
<Jucato> lol
<seele> kwwii: ping
<hunger> DaSkreech: I invited him in personal email already. He is not sure yet whether he will have the time to attend.
<kwwii> seele: in a meeting at the moment, be around in half an hour or so?
<seele> kwwii: ok, i was just wondering if david vignoni is on RIC
<seele> *IRC
<kwwii> seele: the best place to talk to us is #oxygen
<kwwii> if he is not there now he will be later perhaps :-)
<DaSkreech> hunger: Well I'll keep up to date on his stuff. You keep on plastering up that pillar of KDE :)
* hunger winces.
<DaSkreech> heehee :)
<hunger> pillar of kde is so pretentious!
<DaSkreech> They really need to stop doing that
<hunger> DaSkreech: Well, they are a PR team! They can not really call it "stubbled together code of KDE4" I guess;-)
<sebas> DaSkreech: You're welcome to join the kde-promo team and change the world today!
<sebas> :-)
<DaSkreech> sebas: Do I get an office? :)
<sebas> No, isn't eternal fame enough?
<hunger> Ah, the PR mastermind is online:-)
<sebas> Actually, the pillars thing works extremely well
<DaSkreech> sebas: Good Few people change the world from an office :)
<sebas> We get the world press writing about boring system internals this way
<sebas> You get KOffice then.
<hunger> sebas: Yes, the reaction was really surprisingly positive. Not only on Decibel but also on the KDE PR team.
<sebas> Yup
<sebas> But they're not supposed to say "I love the PR team" but "I want KDE 4"
<DaSkreech> sebas: ay! Though it doen't have track changes so I can't see what I'm doing to the world :-(
<Tonio_> Jucato: the kds postinst script is still there.... I wonder why we keep patching kdm then..... doesn't make sense
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that a problem for you to change kdmrc file with kds ? sounds like a policy violation, but I don't see a better way to do it....
<Tonio_> Riddell: then we should remove the kdmrc patch in kdebase...
<Riddell> yes, do remove it
<Riddell> but check the postinst really works as well
<Tonio_> Riddell: it does
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I need to extend it to also change the wallpaper in /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<Tonio_> Riddell: better than patching the sources :)
<Riddell> guess so
<Riddell> neither is ideal
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but we don't have any other way to define the kdm wallpaper I'm affraid....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to be able to use kds datas for this...
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, the correct way is to fix kdm to read /etc/kderc and use /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings as every other kde app does
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course but that doesn't look like an easy job ;)
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> Riddell: also your goal was to make kdm kds independant.....
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> forget this, that dopes imply depends on it...
<Tonio_> s/dopes/doesn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm building kdebase, then fix kds and upload both once I'm sure everything is okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: install-mp3 will be fixed toonight too
<allee> Tonio_:  Can't we divert to change  background image?
* DaSkreech updates to the new adept :-)
* DaSkreech hugs changelog
<Tonio_> allee: bope...
<Tonio_> nope...
<Tonio_> I really have problems with my left hand today...
<Tonio_> s/left/right
* allee has always problems with both hands
<Tonio_> my brain too :'(
<allee> hi toma
<toma> hi allee. all
<DaSkreech> Do we have a seenbot?
<toma> allee: are you in belgium this weekend?
<toma> or anyone else?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I might be
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> ok
<Riddell> toma: ^^
<toma> Riddell: ah, oki, we might meet then ;-)
<Riddell> toma: where are you staying?
<Tonio_> Riddell: how ? making usage of alternatives for the kdm theme/wallpaper ?
<toma> Riddell: if I will go, I will drive there on sunday morning
<toma> +to (or something)
<Tonio_> allee: was that your idea ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ignore me, was talking to Tonio_
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> Tonio_: ignore me, was talking to toma
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but how about that ? changing kdmrc to use alternatives, and use a postinst in kdm + kds to define the value ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kds install after kdm so the default one on kubuntu would be the kds one I guess
<Riddell> not sure if you can use alternatives on conffiles
<Tonio_> I guess so, but I need to investigate
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure that's why I didn't do it that way
* DaSkreech notes that /msg seenserv seen <nick> works for future
<allee> no, conffiles are holy
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum looks like you're right
<DaSkreech> allee: stop poking holes in the conffiles!!
<Tonio_> Riddell: they are just for bin files and env options....
<allee> DaSkreech: My plan is to leave them vergin ;)
<allee> Tonio_: I meant in confile we point to a file that delivered by e.g. kdm.  When the other pkgs with the prefered bg is installed divert the default image away
<allee> Tonio_: users can always change the resource file.  So alternatives is a bit overkill
<Tonio_> allee: yes I see your idea....
<Tonio_> kds could mv the default background to background.bak and link to the new one.... that makes sense, and is way better than touching the rc file :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy doing like this ?
<Riddell> I'm not sure that is better
<Tonio_> Riddell: that'll let files installed on --purge kdm.... that's the problem
<allee> Tonio_:  afaiu this is handled by dpkg.   When dpkg-divert is used.   slocate should have an example how to do it in postinst prerm
<allee> as it divert /usr/bin/localte away
<DaSkreech> manchicken: ping
<manchicken> pong
* manchicken hugs the OSD.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> can You validate this statement in Feisty?
<DaSkreech> Adept is composed of four parts: the installer (Add/Remove Programs), the main program (Adept), adept update-notifier, and adept-updater.
<Tonio_> allee: interesting, I'll look at that !
<fdoving> .. so what makes ksoftirqd/0 use ~90% cpu.. anyone seen that before?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: that's right
<DaSkreech> DaSkreech: Ok :-)
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ok
<nixternal> anyone in #kde-devel? do you see me in the channel at all?
<fdoving> nixternal: can't see you there.
<nixternal> hrmm
<fdoving> problems?
<nixternal> for some reason my irssi connects are joining correctly
* fdoving thinks freenode have a desynecd server somewhere.
<nixternal> you think?
<nixternal> I have tried a reconnect
<fdoving> yes. Ridd.ll had problems with this too.
<Riddell> no I didn't
<fdoving> in #kubuntu ?
<nixternal> lol
<fdoving> you did.
<Riddell> that was quite different
<nixternal> fdoving: i have the window for #kde-devel but it doesn't show anything else
<fdoving> the cause is the same.
<Riddell> fdoving: why do you think that?
<fdoving> the servers doesn't agree on the state of channels.
<fdoving> some servers think you are opped, some servers don't agree on that.
<Riddell> hmm
<fdoving> some servers think nixternal is in #kde-devel other doesn't agree.
<nixternal> fdoving: you are the winner :)
<fdoving> that's a desync.
<fdoving> the trick is to locate the desynced server(s) and reconnect it to the network.. iirc.
<nixternal> it is a desync issue per freenode staffers
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> i need to reboot, ksoftirqd eats my cpu power.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is the new Ubuntu Book shipping with the 7.04 DVD?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech> sebas: Any clue?
<Riddell> I doubt he has any idea either
<Riddell> try nixternal
<nixternal> DaSkreech: can't tell you
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I have heard it is shipping with the DVD, but it will be 7.04 nonetheless
<DaSkreech> :-p I'm editing the Kubuntu chapter i just want to know which way I lean
<nixternal> wth, you too?
<DaSkreech> too?
<nixternal> so it is Jonathan, you and me?
<DaSkreech> Yup :)
<DaSkreech> Cool send me your changes
<nixternal> which section are you working on?
<DaSkreech>  are you using OO.o?
<nixternal> I finished up the wirelss
<nixternal> KWord
<nixternal> err, ya OO.o
<DaSkreech> I'm not writing it. I'm editing it
<nixternal> good man, it needs some work
<DaSkreech> jjesse is obviously busy
<DaSkreech>  He's introduced new errors since the last book
<nixternal> well there will be a new wireless section helping with native wifi support, broadcom support and ndiswrapper with a howto on broadcom and ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> nixternal: When you are done with the wireless send it to me
<nixternal> DaSkreech: when I get home I can do that
<DaSkreech> colness
<nixternal> they won't let me use port 25 here at the school :)
<DaSkreech> Bah that c throws me off
<DaSkreech> Koolness
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I told Jonathan that we need to write a Kubuntu book
<nixternal> there is way to much stuf for one chapter
<DaSkreech> I know. but I'd have to get the new book and see if it makes sense to strip out the Ubuntu specific stuff apart from the history and canonical things
<DaSkreech> I don't doubt it but it's to convince people it's worth the pain and confusion of two books
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is there any stats of Kubuntu Popularity in comparison to Ubuntu?
<nixternal> well, all we need to put on the cover is "Kubuntu is better so buy this book instead"
<DaSkreech> Other than IRC attendance :)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: stat wise I think we are about 1/3 what Ubuntu is in downloads, but I am not 100% positive on that
<DaSkreech> nixternal: someone still needs to print it. and the overall teams needs to segue the three sets of info together
<nixternal> true
<Riddell> nixternal is about right
<Riddell> you may be able to get something out of http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<DaSkreech> nixternal: just checking isn't the submission deadline for the chap tomorrow?
<nixternal> I am not 100% positive
<nixternal> the book freeze though is the same as the string freeze according to Jonathan
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> Riddell: can I be clear on how the universe and multiverse on bydefault works?
<DaSkreech>  is it that they are enabled on need? Or are they on from the start?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: enabled at the start
<DaSkreech> ok so the book needs to be updated then :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: What package does that?
<DaSkreech> Apt?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it's done by the installer
<DaSkreech> Blast. so someone dist-upgrading wouldn't get those changes
<nixternal> DaSkreech: yes, I had to update the "adding applications" for the documentation, it was easy, I removed the Universe and Multiverse stuff from the old, and just left a note that all of the repos are enabled by default
<DaSkreech>  What am I talking about if I dist-upgraded and it changed my sources.list I'd pee on teh grave of the ubuntu servers
<nixternal> bbiab, professor is bugging me :)
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> nixternal: did yuo mention the differences between tehm all?
<DaSkreech> them
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no change for dist-upgraders
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Yeah I realized that's one of those DUh! monents
<Riddell> DaSkreech: but we have software-preferences now in adept so its easier to enable
* DaSkreech pokes nixternal when his entomology is done
<DaSkreech> Ooooer
* DaSkreech looooves teh fade on hover on teh buttons
* DaSkreech goes to konversation settings so he'll type 'the' correctly from now on
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Where are software-preferences? Or shoudl I bug manchicken?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it's run from adept
<Riddell> if you have it installed
<Riddell> see Herd4 page
<DaSkreech> the
<DaSkreech> Heehee :)
<DaSkreech>  /me prods manchicken with a BBQ fork
<Riddell> what for?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: How do I get to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=adept-software-properties.png ?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I can't find it
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you install latest adept and software-properties-kde and choose Adept->Manage Repositories from the menu
<DaSkreech> also somethings in the book border very strongly on Libel changelogs
<DaSkreech> Ah Software-properties-kde
<lucascle> Hi!
<lucascle> Yesterday, I was told to "convert" gdebi to kde.
<lucascle> But I wonder, what's the difference between gdebi and dpkg -i ?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: FWIW it doesn't work for me
<DaSkreech> I just dist-upgraded though so.. Guess I should get the herd4 installer
<DaSkreech> Another large change in repository management is the ability to add third party repositories if so chosen.
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Think it's worth pointing out the dangers of third party repos to Joe Public?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: sure
<Riddell> lucascle: gdebi is a GUI
<Riddell> lucascle: it also does checks to see if it can resolve dependencies
<lucascle> In the sources?
* DaSkreech puts it back on the bug nixternal list
<Riddell> lucascle: yes
<lucascle> Riddell: Is it woth converting, or should I programm a new app?
<Riddell> lucascle: it's certainly worth porting
<Riddell> making a new frontend will be much more reliable than starting a new app
<lucascle> But would be much easier.
<lucascle> Riddell: But would be much easier.
<Riddell> no it wouldn't
<lucascle> I just do not understand the special aspect of gdebi. It just runns dpkg -i and apt-get install for each dependency, doesn't it?
<fdoving> you no longer have to make a repo of your local .deb files to have depends resolved by apt :)
<fdoving> that's the idea.
<fdoving> it will of course just make problems when users try to install debian slink .debs from the web, but that's the users problem.
<lucascle> yes, but that's just what I said: The program checks the dependencies and runs apt for every one.
<fdoving> much like /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends :)
<Tonio_> lucascle: the idea to install the deps would be to eventually use adept_batch
<Tonio_> and satisfy-depends to read them :)
<Tonio_> pbuilder-satisfydepends sorry
<Riddell> lucascle: no, it uses the python-apt library
<Riddell> Tonio_: no it wouldn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay sorry :)
* Riddell out
<fdoving> pbuilder-statisfydepends picks up the builddepends, and it's dead slow. it just does something similar.
<fdoving> doing whatever gdebi does in a kde-way is probably the best solution.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yeah, sorry for my stupid comment :)
<fdoving> :)
<lucascle> ok, another question: how do I tell kdevelop to run properly? ;)
<lucascle> what packages do I have to install?
<Tonio_> hum kdebase fails since latest libxrandr update....
<Tonio_> checking for X11/extensions/Xrandr.h... no
<Tonio_> I'm wondering what causes this....
<Dink|W> Has anyone had issues with the recent dist-upgrades with remote desktop ??
<Tonio_> mbiebl: ping ?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Sorry, did you want something?
<manchicken> I remember you pinged me a while back but I never saw your question.
<manchicken> It's been a crazy day.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: two seconds
<DaSkreech> One was how do I get the software properties
<DaSkreech> Another was the statement "Another large change in repository management is the ability to add third party repositories if so chosen." I'm not sure if that can go as stated
<manchicken> That's all a Qt port of the python stuff from software-properties that the gnome folks use.  I believe JR did that.
<manchicken> I think you just try to edit your sources, but I'm not sure.
<Tonio_> I don't understand what is going wrong with libxrandr....
<Tonio_> manchicken: any moment to help me on that point ?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I think I got most of the answers already but thanks :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: What you need a hand with now?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: That's okay.  Thanks for letting me at least pretend to be useful ^_^
<Tonio_> manchicken: kdebase ftbfs since krandrtray isn't built
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Plus I got to use this BBQ fork :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: the issue is that configure doesn't see Xrandr.h
<Tonio_> from the log : checking for X11/extensions/Xrandr.h... no
<Tonio_> the file is there and I noticed an update for libxrandr 2 days ago....
<manchicken> Weird.
<Tonio_> manchicken: I don't understand what can cause that issue...
<manchicken> It's not pointing the headers at something funky, and it doesn't have any weird cdbs whatever setup does it?
<Tonio_> manchicken: no.... look at that :
<Tonio_> checking for X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h... yes
<Tonio_> manchicken: looks like checking in the right place....
<manchicken> Ooh.
<manchicken> Does the file really exist, and is it readable?
<Tonio_> yes
<manchicken> Very strange.
<Tonio_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4606 2007-02-16 13:09 randr.h
<Tonio_> in /usr/include/X11/extensions
<Tonio_> weird isn't it ?
<manchicken> And it's not looking for Xrandr.h to be somewhere explicitly pathed?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> I checked the configure file, let me show you...
<Tonio_> for ac_header in X11/extensions/Xrandr.h
<Tonio_> do
<Tonio_> as_ac_Header=`echo "ac_cv_header_$ac_header" | $as_tr_sh`
<Tonio_> { echo "$as_me:$LINENO: checking for $ac_header" >&5
<Tonio_> echo $ECHO_N "checking for $ac_header... $ECHO_C" >&6; }
<Tonio_> if { as_var=$as_ac_Header; eval "test \"\${$as_var+set}\" = set"; }; then
<Tonio_>   echo $ECHO_N "(cached) $ECHO_C" >&6
<Tonio_> else
<Tonio_> manchicken: looks like checking in the standard "include" folder, nothing specific
<Tonio_> standard test like for any other header, but failing....
<Tonio_> manchicken: I tried to regenerate configure with autotools, no change, fails too....
<Tonio_> except corrupted Xrandr.h I don't see what can cause this
<Tonio_> sebas: ping ?
<manchicken> Weird.
<manchicken> I'm stumped.
<Tonio_> manchicken: yes I'm lost on that point....
<manchicken> That's why bash needs a debugger.
<manchicken> Get on that will you? :P
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<manchicken> This move has me stressed all to hell man.
<Tonio_> manchicken: /usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrandr.h:299: error: expected ',' or '...' before 'delete'
<Tonio_> hum interesting
<Tonio_> I think I have the fix :)
<manchicken> Groovy.
<Tonio_> nope doesn't work..... damn what is this.............
<Tonio_> manchicken: /usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrandr.h:299: error: expected ',' or '...' before 'delete'
<Tonio_> do you see somethings wrong there .
<Tonio_> ?
<manchicken> I don't have that header.
<Tonio_> I don't
<manchicken> What package is it in?
<Tonio_> manchicken: sudo apt-get install libxrandr-dev
<Tonio_> I don't see what is the error....
<manchicken> Gimme one second...
<manchicken> Arg, it wants to install more than just that.
<Tonio_> looks like configure considers 'delete' as a command, not a variable....
<manchicken> It's going moderately quick though.
<manchicken> What line?
* DaSkreech thinks of somethign else to ask the Manly man of chicken
<manchicken> The one it installed on my machine doesn't have 299 lines.
* manchicken is manlier than you might believe.
<Tonio_> manchicken: use kate :)
<manchicken> Who uses kate?
<manchicken> It still doesn't have a line 299.
<manchicken> Xrandr.h only has 152 lines.
<Tonio_> manchicken: I do when vim for some stupid reasons doesn't have the good lines number lol
<Tonio_> manchicken: did you dist-upgrade ?
* manchicken uses GNU Emacs... which is perfect in every way.
<manchicken> Ah, you've got the feisty version.
<manchicken> This machine I'm on is edgy.
<Tonio_> manchicken: yes
<Tonio_> ah......
<manchicken> Wanna pastie the copy you've got?
<Tonio_> manchicken: sure, gimme a second
<manchicken> Righto.
<Lure> Riddell: thanks for this: Kubuntu WinFOSS was reduced from 69 to 47 MB by removing Kexi, KDE-PIM and speedcrunch; Ubuntu stays roughly the same size at 45 MB
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/65
<Tonio_> Lure: hey :)
<Lure> Tonio_: bug is that "delete" is reserved word in C++ (and not in C)
<Tonio_> hum........... weird
<Lure> Tonio_: just change delete to anything
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah but that might impact something else no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no, it is just header file: .h can have different names (or even w/o names) arguments
<Lure> than .c
<DaSkreech> nixternal: wb
<Lure> Tonio_: right fix is to ping upstream to rename it properly to allow include in c++ code
<manchicken> Tonio_: That's a reserved word in C++.
<manchicken> Tonio_: Try changing the name in that prototype.
<Tonio_> okay, I'll ping upstream
<Tonio_> manchicken: just tested, it works
<manchicken> Lots of bad variable names there.
<manchicken> "mode" "data"
<manchicken> "data" is a bad variable name.
<nixternal> yo yo, got all my windows showing again:
<manchicken> w00t
<manchicken> size... another bad one.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: How do you configure the Adept_updater ?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Sweet
<manchicken> DaSkreech: You mean build?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: make -f admin/Makefile.common && configure --enable-adept
<DaSkreech> manchicken: No configure
<manchicken> And if you want to add debug then --enable-debug=full
<manchicken> The make -f admin/Makefile.common is necessary.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Adept can also be easily customized as to when Adept Updater checks for updates, which type of updates to check for, and how to handle new updates.
<manchicken> I don't know how to do that then :P
<Tonio_> ./src/XrrProperty.c:                  Bool delete, Bool pending, Atom req_type,
<Tonio_> ./include/X11/extensions/Xrandr.h:                    Bool delete, Bool pending
<DaSkreech> Is it in the new fandalged software properties?
<Tonio_> should I patch both .h and .c files ?
<DaSkreech> that I can't get to work :-(
<manchicken> Tonio_: Yeah, that'll break anything in g++
<manchicken> The C files shouldn't require patching.
<manchicken> They'll be accessed through linking afterwards.
<manchicken> And I don't believe the compiler matches against variable names in prototype matching, just data type.
<Tonio_> manchicken: yeah but to make it clean, it's better to keep the same variable names in both c and h files right ?
<manchicken> Sure.
<Tonio_> okay let's patch and upload then ping upstream and debian for fix
<Tonio_> thanks for your help
<manchicken> Especially since that's a bad variable name to begin with... even if it isn't a reserved word.
<DaSkreech> who did the Software properties on Adept?
<manchicken> JR
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Seen it?
<manchicken> Not yet.
<DaSkreech> ok
<manchicken> Been too busy trying to get fscking changelog functionality to stop segv-ing
<manchicken> I may be pinging others to help me with this one though.
<manchicken> I think I'm too close to the code to see the problem.
<manchicken> It's Thursday, right?
<fdoving> yes.
<Dink|W> In case anyone has problems with x11vnc . You have to add -noxdamage to the x11vnc startup line. I am assuming this is due to the 7.2 upgrades
<Tonio_> wb Riddell
<sebas> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> sebas: hi ;) too late, I had the response with manchicken :)
<Tonio_> sebas: it was about the issue with libxrandr
<Tonio_> I've just sent an email upstream and to debian maintainer with the fix
<fdoving> so,are there kickoff packages around?
* apokryphos wishes kickoff as default in feisty, but unlikely I guess :(
<fdoving> are there any packages around?
<fdoving> my god, that is a huge checkout.
<fdoving> i thought kickoff was a small little thing.
<fdoving> it's like a separate kdebase branch.
<Tonio_> manchicken: bad news, it looks like there is lots of things to patch... randrproto.h has the same issue
<Lure> Tonio_: :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: how about this ?
<Tonio_>     Bool                /* delete */,
<Tonio_> Lure: will that have the same issue ?
<Tonio_> in Xlib.h
<Lure> Tonio_: that is ok for .h
<Lure> Tonio_: only type is needed in .h
<Tonio_> Lure: you mean ?
<Lure> Tonio_: delete is name, so it is fine to comment it out as you suggested
<Tonio_> so I simple can s/delete/ /* delete */ then ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, however you should do it selectively only on .h files your are sure that do not have delete use elsewhere
* Lure cannot think about the case, but just to be on the safe side
<Tonio_> Lure: so you wouldn't patch the .c file in my case ?
<Lure> Tonio_: you should not tuch .c at all
<Lure> Tonio_: it will not compile anymore then ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: commenting out .h is good enough hack for now, upstream should fix it properly
<manchicken> Tonio_: Well, get on it :P
<Tonio_> Lure, manchicken: okay I'll worarround that way, send email upstream, and ping debian maintainer for the patch
<manchicken> Why not just awk/sed it?
<manchicken> Or perl 1-liner ^_^
<manchicken> Especially if they're all the datatype that's an easy token to search/replace for.
<Tonio_> manchicken: that needs a patch for the packaging :)
<Lure> manchicken: right, you can patch files before packaging
<fdoving> nite.
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Ah the man I was waiting for :)
<jjesse> oh boy :)
* ryanakca wonders why he's only getting 50KB/s for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-amd64.iso
<ryanakca> lol
<jjesse> whats up DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> jjesse: The deadline for this is tomorrow?
<DaSkreech> this == chap 7
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i have to get it ot the publisher by monday, which is why i wnat it back as soon as possible
<DaSkreech> ok great. Have you worked on it since then?
<jjesse> some why you have lots of comments?
<DaSkreech> I see you have sections with notes "i need to write this" type thing
<DaSkreech> and Yeah a decent set of coments
<jjesse> good
<jjesse> yes i know i have some sections w/ write this and add more
<DaSkreech> nixternal has some things that he said he rewrote that  I want to drop in
<DaSkreech>  He's goign to mail them to me later
<jjesse> ok
<DaSkreech> You do have a few factual errors. I marked them in Purple
<jjesse> thanks
<DaSkreech> Sure ;)
<DaSkreech> Second thing are tehre kubuntu recipes?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i don't think so
<DaSkreech>  I have a recipe ( i must have missed the call for them) but it's much more KDeish
<jjesse> DaSkreech: but i wouldn't mind adding them :) :)
<DaSkreech> Ok
<jjesse> under tips and tricks
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe you should mention header problem in bug  84731
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84731 in xorg "Syncing and merging X.org 7.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84731
<Tonio_> Lure: will do
<DaSkreech> jjesse: isn't that where recipes go?
<Tonio_> Lure: I need to ping Keith Packard for this problem, but this guy has just about 50 different emails :)
<Lure> Tonio_: just use the one prom announce http://lwn.net/Articles/222696/
<DaSkreech> jjesse: So send it along with the changes?
<danimo> moin!
<Tonio_> Lure: would you mind writing this ? I'mm affraid not to be precise about the technical point reguarding to coding in c++
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I can do that...
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/66
<Tonio_> Lure: this is the email I wrote, I hope that describes the problem correctly
<Tonio_> is that okay for you ?
<danimo> heya
<danimo> does anyone have expirience with avahi?
<Tonio_> hi danimo :)
<danimo> hi Tonio_, Lure
<Tonio_> danimo: not myself
<Lure> Tonio_: slight correction http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/67
<Lure> Tonio_: you can send it now ;-)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Also how are you going to merge the differences between my file and yours?
<DaSkreech>  Manually?
<Lure> danimo: me neither (would like to hear from somebody though)
<Lathiat> danimo: i do but i need to run out
<Lathiat> danimo: i'll be back in an hour
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Cause I'm keeping a track of the number of khanges I've made so you can quantify it
<danimo> Lathiat: ok
<Tonio_> Lure: can you look at randrproto.h ? I guess same problem there....
<Tonio_> I'd just like a developper confirmation :)
<sebas> Tonio_: Great, I love it when problems have already been solved :-)
<Tonio_> sebas: hehe :)
<sebas> (re: randr)
<Lure> Tonio_: same thing
<Tonio_> sebas: well the problem is that lots of files seem to be impacted....
<sebas> Is it known that I've not had a single krandrtray binary that didn't crash since Breezy-ish?
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'm patching and emailing for this too... :'(
<sebas> (Now we're talking randr anyway)
<Tonio_> sebas: I tested it, no issue for me
<Lure> Tonio_: it is variable name in struct in this case, but here you cannot comment it out! :-(
<Tonio_> sebas: resolution change causes a crash ?
<Lure> Tonio_: here you need to rename it both in .h and .c to make it work...
<Tonio_> Lure: argh.......
<jjesse> DaSkreech: yeah send it w/ changes
<jjesse> sorry in-laws showed up so i'm afk a lot :(
<sebas> Tonio_: often, just clicking it makes it crash
<Tonio_> Lure: I must ay I don't really understand the difference, but I'll do
<Lure> Tonio_: it may work just patching .h before packaging for  -dev package, but it is not nice
<sebas> Usually, it doesn't like nvidia's twinview, it seems to work a bit better on my (single screen) notebook.
<Tonio_> Lure: what is the difference with previous case ?
<sebas> I'm runnig Feisty now on the dualhead box
<Tonio_> sebas: ah oki :)
<sebas> (I love the panel app button animation, btw)
<Lure> Tonio_: variable in struct has to have the name, while function arguments just need the type (name is optional, but often used)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay and what if no .c file ? :)
<Lure> Tonio_: therefore commenting out name in struct will cause compile error
<Tonio_> Lure: apt-get source x11proto-randr
<Lure> Tonio_: if you change only name in .h, then compiling .c with that .h will complain about wrong variable delete
<Tonio_> there is no other "delete" occurance in the code
<Tonio_> Lure: means that every application uses this .h file will need patching ?
<Tonio_> nightmare !
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, then .c does not reference that variable and we shoudl be ok to rename it to "doDelete" or something
<Lure> Tonio_: every app using that .h and that variable
<Tonio_> Lure: well not if apps are using this right ?
<Lure> exactly
<Tonio_> Lure: sounds too dangerous.... I've just emailed upstream about that file too, and that's probably better to wait an upstream fix
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, you should probably also notify ubuntu-devel... (as X 7.2 is pushed in)
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> Lure: in another way I have no doubt that issue will be soon very well known, has it potentially has udge impact....
<Lure> Tonio_true
<Tonio_> no need to ping the earth, the fix is maybe already written :)
<Tonio_> I've just workarround to compile kdebase, email debian and upstream
<Tonio_> Keith Packard also maintains x11proto-randr, so he'll fix everywhere I guess
<Tonio_> Lure: already fixed ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/lib/libXrandr.git;a=commit;h=c279b64ccca18b14974e413b0b1d55ac81abceda
<Lure> Tonio_: great
<_StefanS_> hey there
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-23
<yuriy> lol two kde bugs: "kate needs smarter indentation..." and "kate indentation is too smart"
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you got mail!
<nixternal> yuriy: is that real?
<yuriy> nixternal: yep. well, the first one continues to something specific after the ...
<jjesse> nixternal: hi
<jjesse> d'oh dinner
<nixternal> hola
* jjesse is afk eating
<nixternal> haha, that was kwik
<nixternal> that is way to funny yuriy
<nixternal> although, there are times when I forget to turn off indentation for XML/DocBook for KDE docs and I start typing and it indents
<nixternal> other than that, don't tell manchicken, but Kate > Emacs
<yuriy> heh, agreed :D
<yuriy> also kde bugs amuse me when people start putting k's in things
<yuriy> like i just saw "inkonsistent"
<ryanakca> hmm... anybody feel like helping me get around this qparted partitioning problem? (I'm trying to install today's daily build, but the partitioner is broken on my CD)... Any way I can use fdisk instead?
<manchicken> Okay, so who wants to help me out with this?
<nixternal> anyone ever had the spacebar lock out at all with kubuntu, or linux for that matter?
<manchicken> Not unless there was something wrong with the keyboard.
<nixternal> no, he has tried other keyboard
<nixternal> s
<nixternal> he said he was looking at system properties (KInfoCenter I am guessing)
<nixternal> and it stopped working after that
<manchicken> Iteresting.
<manchicken> interesting even
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm... space doesn't work at all? try switching keyboard maps and back?
<manchicken> So who wants to help me debug this segv?
<manchicken> I'm too close, and it's not going anywhere.
<yuriy> ryanacka: what's wrong with the partitioner?
<manchicken> Anybody want to help me diagnose this segfault in adept_updater?  The bzr branch is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emanchicken/adept/updater-changelog-viewer/
<ryanakca> yuriy: bug 48055
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48055 in qtparted "Problem with QtParted" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48055
<yuriy> ryanacka: you could use cfdisk or gparted or some other partitioner..
<ryanakca> yuriy: or fdisk... but... I can't install... I can't skip the partitioning step in ubiquity...
<yuriy> it blocks the next button?
<ryanakca> Ubiquity freezes as soon as it gets to that step
<yuriy> oh
<yuriy> i guess, that annoyed me too -- there should be a "Leave disk as is" option
<yuriy> i almost never actually want to partition anything
* ryanakca nods
* ryanakca pokes ubiquity
<ryanakca> yuriy: where can I upload this screenshot? ubuntu-nl's pastebin used to take them... or shall I email it to you?
<yuriy> ryanacka: of what?
<ryanakca> ubiquity not displaying parted
<yuriy> ryanacka: i doubt i can really be helpful
<ryanakca> kk
<manchicken> yuriy: So are you going to fix all my problems? :P
<yuriy> lol
<manchicken> Well?  Get on it ;)
<ryanakca> sure, why not :P
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Kool
<nixternal> kool?
<nixternal> ryanakca: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that fixed his issue
<nixternal> now to get his video working :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol, now to get my ubiquity working ;)
<nixternal> ryanakca: he rebooted after we got the spacebar working, and now the spacebar doesn't work
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I got mail
<nixternal> wth, something is controlling his xorg.conf
<nixternal> DaSkreech: ahhh, get to hackin' :)
<ryanakca> hmm..
<ryanakca> liveCD?
<nixternal> no, this is installed on his machine
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> odd
<nixternal> very
<ryanakca> some wierdo script he installed?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> I shouldn't say nope
<nixternal> but he says nope :)
<ryanakca> lol
<DaSkreech> nixternal: unfortunately I have some other work to feal with
<ryanakca> write a shell script that'll revert to the good version of xorg.conf every boot... and then every half hour...
<ryanakca> (cron... and /etc/rc.local)
<nixternal> no problemo
<nixternal> heh
* ryanakca crosses his fingers
<ryanakca> WEEEE!
<yuriy> i wanted to patch the little gui issues i noticed in ubiquity
<yuriy> but when i open up the .ui files they're emtpy
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Oh I also wanted the changes you had made to the repos section
<ryanakca> odd
* ryanakca wants to patch a  little gui issue in ubiquity as well
<yuriy> i think i figured it ou
<yuriy> *out
<yuriy> it's qt4, i was opening with qt3 designer
<yuriy> ok bug: no menu shortcut to qt4 designer
<yuriy> also what's with qt4 desinger being gimp-style
<yuriy> this is really confusing
<ryanakca> lol
* yuriy sends all the SEVEN windows to a different desktop
<yuriy> i fail to understand what's easier about this compared to coding the GUI
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I made those in the system documentation that is going to get installed. Oh wait, I did make other changes
<nixternal> let me forward those to you as well
<yuriy> of course, i just don't know how to use the program
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you got mail! :)
* DaSkreech needs a nixternal Pop up blocker
<nixternal> lol
<yuriy> were the ubiquity pages recently swapped around?
<yuriy> ryanacka: looks like qtparted is no longer used. the new partitioner crashes though.
<DaSkreech> yuriy: qtparted died?
<yuriy> DaScreech: there's a new partitioner
<yuriy> looks rather simplistic though
<DaSkreech> yuriy: What is it kalled?
<DaSkreech> Kpart?
<DaSkreech> hee hee hee
<yuriy> DaScreech: i don't think it has a name.. some of the source files are called "parted" and "partition_edit_dialog"
<yuriy> it's built into ubiquity
<DaSkreech> !find ultrastar
<ubotu> Package/file ultrastar does not exist in edgy
<DaSkreech> !find ultrastar-ng
<ubotu> Package/file ultrastar-ng does not exist in edgy
<yuriy> ok i can't figure out how to fix this
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Ok
<yuriy> heh you don't know what i'm talking about..
<DaSkreech> yuriy: the ubiquity partitioner is !based on qtparted
<DaSkreech> yuriy: I thought it was based on Gparted before actually
<yuriy> i think it's all new
<DaSkreech> Right. I just wanted to know if qtparted was being discontinued
<yuriy> i was just trying to get all the text boxes on the who are you page to line up
<jjesse> @time denver
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Denver: February 22 2007, 21:32:35
<DaSkreech> !find lincity
<ubotu> Found: lincity, lincity-ng, lincity-ng-data
<DaSkreech> !lincity-ng
<ubotu> lincity-ng: City simulator game with polished graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 322 kB, installed size 844 kB
<DaSkreech> !lincity-ng-data
<ubotu> lincity-ng-data: Media files for the city simulator game LinCity-NG. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 25701 kB, installed size 33628 kB
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<yuriy> DaSkreech: omg it's simcity! awesome!
<jjesse> :)
<DaSkreech> Yarly! It's like Simcity 0.8 :)
<DaSkreech> I almost loved that game
<jjesse> its way behind, i tried it the other day
<DaSkreech> Wish I could figure out what the love is with -ng names and what it means
<yuriy> umm yeah i actually quit about 10 seconds after starting it...
<nixternal> pongloersdfj84304848dsjlfja;a;u4u40843084038204832nfdljaf;da
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Submit code :)
<yuriy> looks around the level of the original simcity
<jjesse> DaSkreech: you don't want me to try :)
<jjesse> nixternal: what the heck was that?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ipv6 pong?
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> hiya
<yuriy> ng = next generation?
<yuriy> that's what i always figured
<DaSkreech> Ah. Possibly
<nixternal> jjesse: that was a messed up pong, so I just rode with keymashing
<jjesse> i would've gone w/ ipv6 pong :)
<nixternal> I am reading ignorant windows fanboy posts on ZDNet.
<DaSkreech> Great
<DaSkreech> Stop doing that and tell me what you changed
<nixternal> I am on a anti-ms rampage tonight, even though I am installing it on an old system here for "documentation" purposes only
<nixternal> and school stuff
<nixternal> DaSkreech: what I changed?
<nixternal> my socks?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: to chap7
<nixternal> umm
<nixternal> Katapult
<DaSkreech> ok
<nixternal> umm
<nixternal> Kicker layout
<jjesse> is that a different one then what you sent me this morning nixternal?
<nixternal> ummm
<nixternal> jjesse: the same
<jjesse> oh ok
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<nixternal> I did change katapult correct?
<nixternal> please tell me I saved
<nixternal> lol
<jjesse> no clue, i have one from you, one that Deb had reviewed by somoene else and then i'm waiting on the one from DaSkreech
<jjesse> i need to setup a bazaar branch or some kind of revision control for the next update
<jjesse> cause this is killing me
<DaSkreech> Something about amarok?
<nixternal> jjesse: that would be the smart thing to do :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: That would be wise
<nixternal> but you can't revision control .doc and .odt I thought
<jjesse> i don't think so eitehr
<jjesse> shrug
<DaSkreech> would also stop you from introducing new novel errors in sections you had written already
<jjesse> agrred
<DaSkreech>  Plus I could then check out the book :) in the non library fashion :)
<nixternal> lol
<jjesse> :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You should be able to revision .odt. It's just a zip file
<nixternal> I want my very own JJ signed copy
<jjesse> nixternal: i already told you i would send you one when i get the next update
<DaSkreech> nixternal: something about amarok?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> DaSkreech: dunno
<DaSkreech> That's what you added?
<nixternal> wow, I just did this yesterday and i can't remember
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> with the Kicker?
* DaSkreech botslaps's nixternal
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> nope katapult.
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> OK that was me :)
<DaSkreech> I still don't like this line "A great feature is that Katapult will also work on files that are stored in  your home directory as well as read your Amarok catalog making it easy to start playing your song of choice."
<nixternal> and soon URLs as long as Mez don't make me hack the Google module for it
<DaSkreech> Can we change work on files to find files ?
<nixternal> fix it
<nixternal> yes
<DaSkreech> work on files is very vague
<jjesse> sure i can
<jjesse> i have a note already to fix that
<DaSkreech> jjesse: give me the line you are writing and I'll fix it here as well
<nixternal> #kubuntu-book :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<nixternal> I see it in the future. I am telling you
<jjesse> DaSkreech: not working on it right now
<nixternal> we can make it 1,000 pages
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Right thorw that at jjesse while I try to read
<jjesse> working on my next work certification
<nixternal> Time Life size
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I picked that up from the note to fix comment
<nixternal> DaSkreech: if you can edit the damn Kubuntu chapter, then I know a freakin' repo with your name all over it!!! :)
<nixternal> jjesse: isn't it past your bedtime? :p
<jjesse> nixternal: yeah it is
<nixternal> lol
<jjesse> test tomrrow at 8am
<nixternal> it is getting close here as well, but I have a lot to do yet
<jjesse> first time i've looked at the material
<nixternal> I would love to get the printing.xml done tonight
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> what test?
<jjesse> altiris helpdesk certification
<jjesse> for work
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> is it possible to take a break during Feisty+1?
<jjesse> and do no work?
<jjesse> sure if you want
<nixternal> yup
<DaSkreech> What's the Roman for 50 again?
<nixternal> you know I couldn't stay away, I am addicted to this place
<nixternal> XXXXX
<jjesse> l
<nixternal> hahahaha
<jjesse> L
<DaSkreech> M?
<DaSkreech> L
<jjesse> M = 1,000
<DaSkreech> Right
<jjesse> hmm ok its bed time fols
<jjesse> see you all tomorrow
<nixternal> g'nite jjesse
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Good night
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You sent jjesse your wireless stuff already?
<nixternal> yup
<DaSkreech> Ok cause I have no idea where to stick it
<DaSkreech>  I'll proofread it after the chapter
<nixternal> well, hopefully somewhere where it won't hurt :)
<DaSkreech> Bring It on! I can take it!
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> the bcm43xx-fwcutter might be a little hard to stomach
<nixternal> why there is so much info for a utility that only works with 3 chipsets
<DaSkreech> How many chipsets are tehre?
<nixternal> a ton, but the bcm43xx-fwcutter util is for Broadcom chipsets and actually interface with the kernel now
<nixternal> but the bcm43xx-fwcutter utility only supports like 3 chipsets
<nixternal> it will work with others, but it isn't guaranteed to be stable
<nixternal> should be, it either works natively or with NdisWrapper and that's it
<DaSkreech> ndiswrapper allows windows drivers to work on linux?
<nixternal> yup
<DaSkreech> ah sounds like a bad idea :)
<DaSkreech>  how many chipsets work with open source drivers?
<nixternal> just a few
<DaSkreech> are the projects making headway?
<nixternal> orinoco. atheros, prismII, there is also madwifi but I don't hear much about it anymore
<nixternal> NdisWrapper works quite well actually
<nixternal> I am using it right now as we speak
<yuriy> the fix to bug 58639 screwed something up
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58639 in kdebase "edgy: Cannot open theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58639
<yuriy> i'm not getting a theme anymore, and k-d-s won't overwrite kdmrc because it says it's customized
<DaSkreech> !info frozen-bubble feisty
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech
<yuriy> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey yuriy
<DaSkreech> nixternal: nearly done
<DaSkreech> nixternal: just need to s/c/k/g ;-)
<nixternal> nearly...that is a good sign
<nixternal> woohoo
<DaSkreech> Who uses Koffice?
<yuriy> i've tried
<DaSkreech> yuriy: I'm a trying
<yuriy> i've impressed one of my classmates with it
<yuriy> kivio was nice for doing databases hw
<DaSkreech> Yeah the Word processor is still a ways from enterprise ready though
<yuriy> no kde4 programs will run :(
<DaSkreech> I guess jjesse is a irssi man?
<DaSkreech> Nope. That's strange
* Hobbsee --> work
<DaSkreech> Speedcrunch is being removed?
<nixternal> speedcrunch gone? not for KCalc is it?
<DaSkreech> I think that's what was decided
<nixternal> dude, anyone says that microsoft is better than Kubuntu to my face, the fight is on
<nixternal> I have to use AutoCAD for a project right
<nixternal> so I get WinXP SP2 from school for free
<nixternal> I install it, and now the system that I have ran Kubuntu on for nearly 2 years, locks up, freezes, and BSODS
<nixternal> FRESH INSTALL WITH UPDATES
* DaSkreech writes it on the blackboard behind nixternal's back
<nixternal> so, I reinstall, and before I can even update, boom, death
* nixternal installs Kubuntu back on the machine
<nixternal> my computer was actually pissed off at me for even installing that crap
<nixternal> damn, I need to order her some roses I guess
<ajmitch> her?
<ajmitch> nixternal: please, step away from your computer
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> man, I seriously think XP killed my box
<nixternal> she is angry at me, big time
<nixternal> Riddell: KDE 4 3rd snappy for Feisty anytime soon?
<nixternal> stupid ubotu I wasn't talking boogs
* DaSkreech phears for the Nix-man
<nixternal> heh
<DaSkreech> want a kopy of the text?
<nixternal> sure thing
<nixternal> then I am going to head off to never-never land
<DaSkreech> Anyone knows if speedcrunch has been offically dropped?
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: You were in on the discussion I think
<nixternal> DaSkreech: well it is installed here locally, but I did a dist-upgrade from edgy, so that could be why
<DaSkreech> Yeah. It was a few days ago I don't tink it would be in any of the Cds etc
<DaSkreech> think
<nixternal> and I don't see KCalc installed anywhere either
<nixternal> ahh
<DaSkreech> He does mention it in the book though
<DaSkreech> So I want to know if I should flag it to be dropped from the book
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You got mail
<nixternal> DaSkreech: removing speedcrunch from the WinFOSS portion of the CD, not from Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ok good
<nixternal> alrighty, I am going to bed now
<nixternal> g'nite
<_StefanS_> mornings
<_StefanS_> did the anyone else have their kdm theme defaulted due to kde*ubuntu10 updates ?
<_StefanS_> mine has a debian theme now :)
<fdoving> was kdebase updated?
<fdoving> in that case, kubuntu-default-settings must be bumped, to fix those configs.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: you can probably just re-install kubuntu-default-settings.
<fdoving> bbl.
<_StefanS_> oka
<yuriy> fdoving, _StefanS: same thing here
<yuriy> i tried reinstalling k-d-s but it won't overwrite kdmrc, says it's modified
<fdoving> hum..
<fdoving> so.. the k-d-s postinst scripts fail?
<yuriy> fdoving: "kdm theme customized or already enabled, not touching kdmrc"
<fdoving> ok. i'll have to upgrade and figure this out.
<fdoving> looks like the postinst script doesn't handle this very well.
<fdoving> it doesn't specifically set the kubuntu theme, only enables theming.
<fdoving> .. if the theme is already set to the kubuntu theme.
<Tonio_> hi
<fdoving> Tonio___: k-d-s postinst script needs love. it doesn't hanlde the situations where the kubuntu theme is not pre-selected.
<fdoving> Tonio___: it only knows how to enable theming.
<fdoving> if the kubuntu theme is pre-selected and theming is disabled or something like that.
<Tonio___> fdoving: I've just done it
<fdoving> nice :)
<Tonio___> fdoving: I've removed the patches from kdebase, now it is build I'm fixing kds to configure both wallpaper and theme
<fdoving> great :)
<fdoving> some people have experienced debian settings in kdm since k-d-s is not updated yet.. :)
<Tonio___> fdoving: that's feisty :)
<Tonio___> fdoving: just uploaded, should be okay in an hour
<fdoving> nice, thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the old and annoying issue with gtk-qt-engines is reported to be fixed upstream....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing it
<Tonio_> dead day...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've found how to change the virtual desktops number...
<Tonio_> Riddell: will probably switch to 2 since that's what ubuntu does
<Tonio_> and what we previously wanted to do
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i have a bug.  would you like to fix it?
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it's my debug day :) I already fixed lots of them this morning :)
<Tonio_> including the super-old gtkqt-engines one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which number ?
<Hobbsee> the gtk-qt-engines breaking apps in gnome one?  nice!!!
<Tonio_> yup :)
<Tonio_> just uploaded gtk-qt-engines, kdebase and kds to fix this
<Hobbsee> bug 50971
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50971 in kdebase "kdesu will not start apps" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50971
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> see the dupe as well
<Tonio_> okay will look at that
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: where was the virtual desktop number changing, btw?
<Tonio_> kwinrc
<Hobbsee> yay, new snapshot :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but written on logout only so I couldn't find the fix hehe :)
<Hobbsee> oh *nice*
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i could have sworn that we checked that...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: concerning kdesu, the problem is that it fails to launch any app at the very first time
<Tonio_> I think riddell has no issue against this problem
* Hobbsee tries.  adept works
* Hobbsee has seen this over and over, and others too
* Hobbsee isnt sure this is a pebkac issue
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it will fail the first time you start adept
<Tonio_> with kdesu
<Tonio_> I don't know why exactly
<Hobbsee> did the stuff in the bug report look right?
<Tonio_> I'd say yes, that describes the problem
<Tonio_> but I don't think that's currently fixable
<Tonio_> note that's not "high" issue
<Tonio_> it works if you just launch it a second time :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't even know if that's a sudo or kdesu issue
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: duplicates talks about sudo instead
<Hobbsee> well, for people to not know what's happening - and sometimes works the second time
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> kdesu is just a binding to sudo, so I'd say it's possible the issue is with sudo and not kdesu
<Tonio_> something with xauthority eventually
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> if you wanted to shove it, importance it, comment on it, that'd be great
* Hobbsee wonders about this kicker-kickoff package
<Hobbsee> oh, didnt finish reading it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: have you been seeing the bugs about the krandrtray, and kcontrol, maybe system settings too being empty?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if it's on fresh dist-upgrade or what
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I would need to investigate more to comment on that, not to say bullshits :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: to which, sorry?
<Tonio_> which one ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kcontrol empty is very old issue, should be fixed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what about krandrtray ? kdebase ftbfs due to it right ? I fixed that yesterday
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what are the bug ids please ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sorry, slowly working thru bugmail.
* Hobbsee waits for LP to load
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/46877
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46877 in kdebase "configure dialog of krandrtray is empty" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<GNUro> 'lo!
<Hobbsee> hey GNUro!
<GNUro> Hobbsee: :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, same probleme here....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I think that's because we don't install the kcontrol kcm for this
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we should patch krandrtray to load guidance kcm
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can fix this I think
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right, yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: lemme have a look :)
<Hobbsee> okay :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kcmshell display is empty
<Tonio_> that's the issue
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> which one should we load instead ?
<Tonio_> I don't remember guidance kcm name
<Hobbsee> no idea, sorry
<Tonio_> displayconfig
<Tonio_> great I'll patch this
<Hobbsee> ah.  that's it
* Hobbsee could fix https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/70429....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70429 in kdebase "config uses 'kview' which is not installed by default." [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> yes, those 2 should be fixed
<Hobbsee> probably takes longer to diff, etc, than it does to fix the thing
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm currently patching
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: don't know what's the best...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kcmshell randr
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: wrt?
<Tonio_> or kcmshell displayconfig
<Tonio_> I think we should use displayconfig instead no ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, definetly the latter.
<Hobbsee> ie, displayconfig
<Tonio_> btw they don't conflict, and I prefer that the systray thing uses a userspace config tool
<Tonio_> okay
<Hobbsee> kcmshell randr shows the same info - why would you try to configure it, to get the same info back?
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: same infos + config to load at startup....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sorry?
<Tonio_> well we have to favor our tool and not the default in another way
<Tonio_> forget this, let's use displayconfig :)
<Hobbsee> oh is that our tool?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: displayconfig is guidance
<Hobbsee> right, yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm just waiting for displayconfig to reach the repo and I'll upload and mark the bug as fixed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which was the other bug ?
<Hobbsee> excellent :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/70429
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70429 in kdebase "config uses 'kview' which is not installed by default." [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> hum kcontrol one
<Hobbsee> klipper, not kcontrol?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't see the kde component, which section ?
<Hobbsee> In the default klipper configuration the actions connected with images (jpeg) is to execute kview. But on kubuntu the kview application is not installed, gwenview is.
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> assuming you're looking at that bug report...
<Tonio_> yes I'm talking aboutthe previous bug.... well forget this the component isn't installed by default :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh, right
<Tonio_> okay so what about klipper....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay I'll fix to gwenview
<Hobbsee> should be really easy, it's loading kview instead of gwenview, we dont distribute kview
<Hobbsee> okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fixed and uploaded
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/63885 might be fun
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63885 in kdebase "blanks screen upon 2-hour timechange" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: wow, gimme a few seconds hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks like there are LOTS of things to fix
<Tonio_> :'(
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: quite likely.  that's why i'm trying to sift them for you
<Tonio_> yeah I don't have time to perform bug triage :)
<Tonio_> neither has Riddell I assume
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you touch the default theme stuff?
* Hobbsee can actually do that :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for kdm ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, wait for kds to reach the repos, that's fixed
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I changed the default kdm config from kdm package to kds
<Hobbsee> i'm a bit behind, as i've been away :(
<Hobbsee> yep, nice
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is there a bug report according to this ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there is somewhere, i'll have to find it.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: check out the timechange one if you want, first though
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/57798 is presumably to go upstream?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57798 in kdelibs "segfault when creating kfile.KURLRequester object" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> so what to change for the time ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes that's up to upstream
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right, will forward
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: dunno.  was hoping you might know offhand
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can't confirm 630885
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can't confirm 63885
<Tonio_> when I click apply, the screen goes black and then to normal, just after one second, without touching the mouse
<Hobbsee> bug 630885
<Hobbsee> right, okay
<Tonio_> maybe powersave issue ?
<Tonio_> I don't use powersav
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Tonio_> in another way, there is no reason for the screen to become black ;)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40672 - but it seems to be on a live cd
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40672 in kdebase "Double help topics list in the Contents pane" [Medium,Needs info] 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is kdesu working for you ?
<Tonio_> fails here
<Tonio_> what changed on that point ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sometimes
<Hobbsee> changed on what point?
* Hobbsee blinks
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: "impossible to communicate with su"
<Tonio_> that's what I get
<Hobbsee> ah right
<fdoving> anyone with access to kubuntu.org webpage around?
<Hobbsee> no, i've not had that since the first kde 3.5.5 update
<Hobbsee> fdoving: Riddell does.  i think it's in bzr, actually
<fdoving> is there a launchpad group with access to it maybe?
<Hobbsee> no
<fdoving> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php - the url is wrong.
<Hobbsee> well, i doubt it
<Hobbsee> fdoving: what's it supposed to be?
<fdoving> 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main'
<Hobbsee> ~jr in there?
<fdoving> the deb lines.
<Hobbsee> oh, as in ./?
<fdoving> s/usl/deb-url/
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> ./ doesn't work.
<fdoving> edgy main does.
* Hobbsee thought ./ did, for some reason
<Hobbsee> right
<fdoving> i just checked.. it didn't work.
<Hobbsee> right
<fdoving> i'll doublecheck.
<Hobbsee> it's cool :)
<fdoving> not for those trying to test that repo :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: btw, kubuntu team's not doing SRU's much at all...
<Hobbsee> so suggesting SRU's is worthless :P
<fdoving> SRU? for what?
<Hobbsee> anything.  bug 40672 was what i noticed though
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40672 in kdebase "Double help topics list in the Contents pane" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40672
<Hobbsee> sorry, not that
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/41720
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41720 in kdebase "In dapper, kdm should depend on kubuntu-default-settings or have a different default theme" [Medium,Fix released] 
<fdoving> that has nothing to do with an SRU.
<Hobbsee> well, as in, we cant fix it now without a SRU
* Hobbsee thought it did, for some reason
<fdoving> yes we can.
<fdoving> tonio just did.
<Hobbsee> on feisty or dapper?
<fdoving> that wasn't a problem in dapper, it is(was) in dapper.
<fdoving> gasdfasdfasdfasdf
<Hobbsee> welcome back, Tonio_ :)
<fdoving> that last dapper should be fesity.
<Hobbsee> right, gotcha
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: forget kdesu thing, works after reboot :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh, okay
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: still looking for more to fix?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not at the moment :) have to takea shower and I've done enough right now :) let's go to play my nintendo wii :)
<fdoving> mr. fixit. :)
<Tonio_> 9 uploads just for today :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, nice :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/57666 would be a good one - it's little, and i'm not sure what the best solution is, but it's a nuisance
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57666 in kdebase "Odd quirk when trying to install SMB Printers" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> for when you next want something :)
* Hobbsee actually saw a nintendo wii at work
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looking (last one !)
* Jucato drools
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: *grin*
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, that was the last one, looking at my email.
* Hobbsee now has no new kubuntu-specific bugmail
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll try to get that fixed....
<Hobbsee> oh damn, i did find another one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's a known problem since ksambaplugins defines a bad default conf for samba...
<Hobbsee> (size of dots for password fields are really small now)
<Hobbsee> ahhh...nasty
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I may be able to fix it
<Hobbsee> the entire way we handle that sucks.
* Hobbsee likes the way ubuntu does it, iirc
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I con't confirm the dots things
<Hobbsee> really?  interesting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which dots ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: kdm, screensaver
<Hobbsee> password fields
<Hobbsee> (with the patch that went from stars to big dots, then little dots_
<fdoving> gah.. beta.launchpad.net urls breaks everything.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ahh, you dont have access to the beta?
* Hobbsee needs to reply to her feedback about the beta.
<fdoving> no. i'm not very interessted either.
<fdoving> i think the 'stable' is beta-enought.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: hehe
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks normal to me...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay, weird.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: multiple people have seen it.  will look further
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'd say dpi problem
<Hobbsee> or global font problem, maybe.  hrm
* Hobbsee cant get the dots bigger with a change in font
<fdoving> isn't that hardcoded?
<Hobbsee> hi Lure!
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Lure: I hope you appreciate the nice fonts now ? :)
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, great work by you
* Lure can show my nice fonts on 145 DPI to my Windows friends ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you triage bugs in the next days, send a resume at kubuntu-devel, I'll fix them
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: will do :)
<nixternal> moins
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<Hobbsee> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just building kdebase for krandrtray and then mark as fix released
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm happy ;)
<Hobbsee> :D
<_allee> Riddell, Lure: upstream would like to: 1) rc2 this WE and final next WE -> one week delay.  2) ask if exiv2 0.13 for final is okay.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: feisty is already way more debugged and stable than edgy and we have 2 month of bug fixing to improve it :)
<_allee> hi Tonio_ , Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay!
<Hobbsee> heya _allee!
<Tonio_> feisty will be the first really mature and stable version kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<allee> I've the feeling that exiv2 0.13 is not such a good idea, because other apps depend on it too.  I've to ask if it involves a soname change
<Tonio_> I just hope riddell willl not blame me for the 3 kdebase and 4 kds uploads the same day :)
<Lure> allee: 8.3. is StringFreeze, therefore it is agressive. Can we push at least dependancies (exiv2 0.13, libkexiv early next week)?
<Lure> allee: but Riddell would know better
<Lure> Riddell: did we get any comment on your exception request?
<Hobbsee> Lure: about kpowersave, were you still dealing with that?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh, better that than having to download the binaries over and over again
<allee> Lure: ah, right libkexiv2 needs a new release too.  but we can add the important bug fix as a patch
<Lure> Hobbsee: I am considering to prepare 0.7.2 as it works with HAL, not sure if it should go in feisty (as it is unstable branch)
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure
<Lure> allee: I think if we can get depends in next week (new source package libkexiv and new upstream release of exiv2), we should be fine
<Lure> allee: we have edgy/feisty test packages, so update should be quick and painless
<allee> Lure: assume that exiv2 does not change soname, yeet
<Lure> allee: right, but I suspect it will (as it uses package version, right)?
<allee> Lure: that's a bug ;)  Maybe they really broke soname with every release.  but nevertheless one should not couple both
<Lure> allee: agreed, but the reply was that they change API often, so it is almost the same ;-)
<allee> :)
<nixternal> man, I have created a stir with 1 blog post
<nixternal> the Inquirer is contacting me, Inquiring mines want to know ;p
<nixternal> mines?
<nixternal> wow, minds
<ScottK> nixternal: What blog posting?
<fdoving> theinquirer.net ?
<Jucato>  http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.02.22/quit-comparing-us-to-windows/
<fdoving> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm is good.
<bddebian> Heya
<fdoving> hi bddebian.
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi fdoving, Jucato
<DaSkreech> can I just confirm that speedcrunch is being removed from the CD?
<DaSkreech>  can't we configure the dots to be different stuff?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Good post
<DaSkreech> I know someone who jumped for that one reason alone
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Hero of the day :)
<Riddell> again?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: You awarded it to him
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Speedcrunch is coming off the cd?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no critical bugs fixed today, but a good bunch of uploads/bugs fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: gtk-qt-engines issue with gnome is resolved
<Tonio_> but I don't know if that's enough for the title again :)
<Tm_T> Anyone using xvmc output with xine/kaffeine here?
<Tm_T> Doesn't seem to be good thing atm.
<mhb> what about the rather too small dots instead of password chars?
<mhb> Tonio_: you seem to be rather active (and successful in bug fixing) lately, what about that? :o) Just kidding, though.
<Tonio_> mhb: I don't think that's a bug.... depends on dpi settings, I don't have any issue here....
<Tonio_> mhb: what are your default fonts ?
<Lure> not sure what we should do with bug 86680 :-(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86680 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager stops kde applications from accessing the network" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86680
<yuriy> Lure: if it's referring to when you're online, but knetworkmanager thinks you're off, i think i can confirm
<yuriy> though not for all kde apps
<yuriy> though the real bug is that knetworkmanager doesn't recognize a manually configured network
<mhb> Lure: yeah, I think I mentioned that to you a while ago
<Lure> yuriy: exactly, problem is that knetworkmanager does not know about static configs and claims network as offline :-(
<mhb> Tonio_: hmm
<yuriy> Lure: not only static configs
<Lure> mhb: yep, problem is that there is no nice fix as debian backend in n-m does not expose static intrfaces
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't think it depends on DPI cause I haven't configured that at all
<yuriy> Lure: if you do iwconfig..dhclient then it doesn't realize you're online
<Lure> yuriy: right, all non n-m controlled
<mhb> Tonio_: and if you checked the ML recently, quite some people experienced this one
* Lure has to play chess with daughter now, bbl
<mhb> Lure: enjoy :o)
<DaSkreech> Khess?
<mhb> Tonio_: DejaVu Sans, by the way
<Tonio_> mhb: try switching to sans serif and set kde dpi to 100 in the fonts config box
<DaSkreech> 1 bug
<DaSkreech> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<DaSkreech> Ichthux :)
<Tonio_> Lure: argh, nasty.......
<mhb> Tonio_: I can't set DPI to 100, 96 only
<Tonio_> mhb: do that ;)
<Tonio_> and reload kde
<Tonio_> Lure: we'll have to patch knetworkmanager then....
<Lure> Tonio_: I am looking into this now, but whole networkstatus is questionable now :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: yes :/
<mhb> I believe this bug is quite important
<mhb> at least for me :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: I agree but can you do something eventually ?
<Tonio_> create a new profile and try with this one
<mhb> (I meant the networkmanager-related one)
<mhb> okay
<Tonio_> I wonder if that's not due to something like corrupted profile or specific settings....
<Tonio_> bbiab
<mhb> Tonio_: hmm ... but then it affected more people than just me
<Tonio_> Lure: we have time to investigate
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe that's even known issue and there is a fix somewhere...
<Tonio_> mhb: lost of people have a very old profile :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I doubt, as this is debian/ubuntu specific change and networkstatus is only used in suse
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe suse has a fix ;)
<meduxa> hi all, have you guys seen this article?
<meduxa> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=650&num=1
<mhb> Tonio_: brand new profile, same issue
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech>  Just read it
<DaSkreech>  Kubutu es slow :)
<Tonio_> mhb: and with fixed dpi ?
<mhb> Tonio_: you mean a forced one?
<Tonio_> mhb: can you send me a screenshot at tonio@ubuntu.com please ?
<Tonio_> I have to see the problem.....
<meduxa> with a not so high performance hardware would be a nice test
<Tonio_> I'm left now
<Tonio_> Lure: the static config can also happen in sue right :)
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, but they handle networkstatus also for static config and we cannot
<Tonio_> Lure: why can't we ?
<Lure> Tonio_: as they are not handled by n-m, and I doubt we can patch ifup/down with kde specific changes ;-)
<Tonio_> how do they do ?
<Tonio_> at suse
<Tonio_> their static config is the than for us right ? /etc/network/interface thing.....
<Lure> Tonio_: static networks are still presented in n-m, while debian/ubuntu strip them out
<Tonio_> do they patch ifup/ifdown ?
<Tonio_> Lure: do they ?
<Tonio_> that's not the default.....
<DaSkreech> meduxa: of course it is of note that there is very little difference between all of them
<Tonio_> Lure: that's patching, afaik knm simply ignores static config, that's the normal way to work
<Tonio_> Lure: I'd be curious to see that....
<mhb> Tonio_: right away
<meduxa> yes, there is no much difference
<yuriy> shouldn't n-m be able to figure out when you're online and when you're not?
<yuriy> isn't that half the point of the program
<Lure> yuriy: n-m (debian version) just skips all networks that are already configured
<Lure> yuriy: therefore knm does not have complete picture and claims we are offline
<yuriy> why does it skip them? suse version doesn't?
<yuriy> meduxa: wow that is quite some hardware
<mhb> Tonio_: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5205/badfontrs4.png sorry for the localized desktop but I guess you get the picture
<yuriy> mhb: i don't get the picture, what's wrong with it?
<meduxa> yes, it is like testing windows vista in a 4 micro and 8 GB server
<mhb> yuriy: the characters that are displayed in that password box are too tiny
<mhb> yuriy: in another way: they're way too small to see & ugly, too
<mhb> yuriy: people can get confused because no other system has ever used tiny squares for that...
<yuriy> mhb: oh that, i thought you were talking about fonts. i agree, there's already a thread on k-d on that
<mhb> yuriy: yup I Know
<yuriy> mine are bigger though for some reason, but that's something with my fonts
<mhb> yuriy: I'm trying to convince Tonio_ to fix it, he was able to be the Hero of the day once, I'm sure he can do that one more time
<yuriy> they all got a little bigger after i installed gdm to try something
<yuriy> mhb: Tonio_'s the hero of the day several times a day : )
<mhb> yuriy: I have ubuntu-,kubuntu- and xubuntu-desktop here ... they are still the same
<DaSkreech> How does a dist-upgrade work with .hidden?
<DaSkreech> Will it remove it?
<Lure> DaSkreech: it will remove /.hidden if symlink
<DaSkreech> ok nice :)
<Lure> DaSkreech: there is fix for edgy in -proposed, but I am not sure when it will get through SRU :-(
<DaSkreech> That's fine as long as amarok stops breaking for people
<yuriy> speaking of heroes, bug 86065 is really annoying
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86065 in kdebase "setxkbmap only effects newly started applications" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86065
<Tonio_> mhb: seen it, I'll investigate....
<mhb> Tonio_: thanks, that would help
<mhb> Lure_: is the memory leak fixed yet?
<mhb> Lure_: of the battery status monitor
<mhb> Lure_: I'd like to be able to use it again :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: I think yes
<Tonio_> it has been resolved with latest upload of python-dbus afaik
<mhb> Tonio_: thanks, will test
<toma> is there a wiki for howto uvf?
<toma> i know it globally
<toma> fond it
<_StefanS_> evening :)
<mhb> good evening
<toma> Riddell: do i need your approval on a uvf exception or just assign it to motu-uvf?
<toma> nm
<neversfelde> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> with Konqueror and the new Flash installer, how is that activated, just by going to a website with Flash use?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-24
<jjesse> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jjesse> !feisty kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jjesse> how do i get ubotu to tell what version something in feisty will be?
<jjesse> !ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> !info basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Hobbsee> !info basket feisty
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<ubotu> basket: a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (feisty), package size 4797 kB, installed size 7360 kB
<Hobbsee> :)
<jjesse> !info kernel feisty
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in feisty
<Hobbsee> go by package name
<jjesse> grumble, what kernel will be in feisty?
<jjesse> ah
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStick': Linux 2.6.20-8-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3458 bogomips), HD: 23/71GB, RAM: 667/1510MB, 133 proc's, 17.30min up
* jjesse doesn't know the package name
<Hobbsee> apt-cache search kernel tends to tell you
<jjesse> nice computer name
<jjesse> ah ok
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Hobbsee> LongPointyStickOfDoom was a bit long
<jjesse> grin is that just a test machine then?
<Hobbsee> nope
* Hobbsee is going to name the test machine OnFire
<Hobbsee> seeing as it manages to get up to 88C at times.
<jjesse> wow
<Hobbsee> yep
<mhb> Hobbsee!! :o)
<Hobbsee> heya mhb!!!!
<Hobbsee> mhb: how's your testing team going?
<mhb> Hobbsee: sleepy lately, I am ashamed
<mhb> Hobbsee: I have to wake them up
<mhb> Hobbsee: first thing I do in the morning :o)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mhb> (it's 00:19)
<Hobbsee> hehe, ouch
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon 
<toma> Hobbsee: !~~!
<Hobbsee> hey toma!!!!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/86065 for your next bugfixing urg
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/86065 for your next bugfixing urge
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86065 in kdebase "setxkbmap only effects newly started applications" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> mhb: you still around?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yep
<mhb> Hobbsee: not for long, though :o)
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> mhb: do you know if Riddell needed people to test the upgrader?
<mhb> Hobbsee: /topic says that, right?
<mhb> Hobbsee: in other words: yes
<Hobbsee> mhb: ahhh, didnt notice it had been updated
<jjesse> the upgrader works
<mhb> jjesse: heh :o) a bold claim
<jjesse> mhb: it worked on my virtual machines
<mhb> jjesse: I'd say it *worked* . Once. :o)
<jjesse> :P
<mhb> jjesse: which is common.
<yuriy> i'm thinking of testing dist-upgrade from dapper
<mhb> jjesse: the real challenge is to try some exotic packages or have a whole lot of packages and then upgrade
<jjesse> mhb: ah it was a defalt install of edgy for documenting the upgrade process for the kubuntu chpt
<yuriy> i don't really understand what the dist-upgrade tool is. and is there one for dapper?
<jjesse> only for edg
<jjesse> edgy
<jjesse> what happens is adept_notifier notifies you that you have packages and then you simply run adept_updater to do the upgrade
<yuriy> so under dapper, the upgrade would be as before? change dapper to feisty in sources.list and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<jjesse> i guess
<yuriy> and that should work in theory
<Hobbsee> yuriy: only for edgy
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you catn dist-upgrade directly from dapper to feisty
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you say upgrade to the new release, and it downloads and fixes everything for you
<Hobbsee> yuriy: that will break
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you need to go to edgy, then dist-upgrade again to feisty
<jjesse> have to got dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<yuriy> Hobbsee: oh, i thought you can skip releases. so dapper -> edgy -> feisty (except the first step will probably break..)
* fdoving is looking forward to dapper -> next lts.
<yuriy> eh i won't bother then. that's more of a test of upgrading dapper -> edgy
<Hobbsee> yuriy: if you fix all dependancies yourself, yes
<Hobbsee> fdoving: that's going to be a pain of an upgrade...
<Hobbsee> yuriy: true.  all the transitional packages only workf rom release to release
<yuriy> Hobbsee: thats why i thought you can skip releases. i thought you can go lts -> lts
<jjesse> i would hope you could go lts -> lts
<mhb> does anyone happen to know where the Konqueror main page is stored?
<Hobbsee> you can - there will be transitional package between lts'
<yuriy> oh
<jjesse> lts +1 is feisty +1 ?
<Hobbsee> but not between non-lts' not in sequence
<Hobbsee> jjesse: hasnt been said
<yuriy> mhb: the about:konqueror page?
<mhb> yuriy: yep
<yuriy> mhb: i think it's /usr/share/apps/konqueror/about/launch.html but if you open that it doesn't really show the contents
<mhb> yuriy: thanks
<yuriy> playing around with kde4 :) ksysguard is nice
<nixternal> but 74222 - I have added a dpatch to the bug that fixes and closes that error if someone can hook up qtparted
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> bug 74222
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74222 in qtparted "manually prepare partition warning:  wrong choice of word" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74222
<nixternal> heh
<yuriy> kdmrc still not getting overwritten :-\
<nixternal> why is the Herd 4 installer so damn difficult when it comes to partitioning?
<nixternal> what is the trick with qtparted? it is starting to really annoy me
<manchicken> Damnit, debconf is giving me shit again.
* Hobbsee contemplates kde4...
<nixternal> the login screen, have the circles been replaced by little squares?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I don't have an Edgy box around anymore, so I need some Feisty loving for the KDE4 snapshot
<Hobbsee> nixternal: good point.
<nixternal> hrmm, how do I get that flash plugin loader for konqueror to popup?
<Jucato> go to a site that has flash content?
<nixternal> doesn't work
<nixternal> I just went to youtube
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> well I will be damn
<nixternal> it doesn't work for youtube
<nixternal> flash-game.net it works :)
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> great, I need to document this for the sys docs
<Jucato> hm... we're in total freeze now right?
<Jucato> I'm just wondering if the Konqueror web shortcuts have been updated to reflect the h.u.c. vs. w.u.c. distinction
<Hobbsee> no idea
<yuriy> nixternal: the edgy packages seem to work on feisty.. though i guess i couldn't actually tell if it's broken because kde4 is so broken
<nixternal> how do I uninstall that flash plugin now that it is installed?
<stdin> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<nixternal> that isn't what gets installed
<nixternal> I just tried that
<stdin> what package is it?
<nixternal> the flash plugin deal with konqueror
<stdin> yeah, there are a couple, gnash and the adobe one are two
<stdin> if it's the adobe one, then that's the package
<Jucato> stdin: no
<Jucato> the new flash installer script in Konqueror installs to $HOME iirc
<nixternal> hrmm, it even shows up in Firefox as installed, and I checked...oh wait, let me check ~/
<stdin> Jucato: in ~/mozilla/plugins ?
<Jucato> stdin: not really sure. Tonio's the guy to ask about that
<nixternal> stdin: yes
<nixternal> exactly where it is
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> wow, I actually remembered, I get a gold star now :)
<nixternal> who was having debconf issues?
<nixternal> I am having them trying to install Java
<Jucato> manchicken was, iirc
<nixternal> feisty is making documentation damn near impossible
<manchicken> I was.
<nixternal> this sucks
<nixternal> manchicken: did you find anyways around it?
<manchicken> CLI
<nixternal> ya, but I need the instructions for debconf though for documentation
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> I am sure it is just a bunch of "press next" anyways
<nixternal> and probably an "I agree" button
<manchicken> I think you may have to wait until it's fixed ^_^
<nixternal> yup
<manchicken> BTW, I'm not changing jobs, just moving.
<yuriy> nixternal: it's not a bunch of press next, there's a checkbox at the bottom of the license
<yuriy> i was really confused for a bit on that one
* Jucato heard of something like that too
<manchicken> It seems like this debconf thing may just be a Perl issue.
<nixternal> ya, but it crashes before you even get the chance to accept the license
<yuriy> ah
<manchicken> Do you know if the debconf stuff was put into JR's adept tree?
<nixternal> I don't know
<nixternal> yey, Winter Storm Watch until 6pm on Sunday
<nixternal> this weekend is going to suck
<manchicken> Rich, you gonna be at the GLUG meeting?
<manchicken> You absolutely must see my Perl AJAX talk.
<nixternal> manchicken: no, I have way to much work to get finished this weekend for Kubuntu
<nixternal> I have about 1 month worth of work to get done before freeze next in 2 weeks
* Jucato cheers nixternal on
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> I am busting arse tonight, finished the entire Kubuntu Internet topic, working on the Network topic now
<nixternal> NFS is my biggie, but I think I am going to point the user to refer to a couple of web sites concerning NFS and configuration
<Jucato> you're the man nixternal!! you're the man! :D
<nixternal> unless someone here is a resident NFS expert :)
<nixternal> Jucato: I only wish, I am just a peasant trying to earn my break ;p
<manchicken> nixternal: Isn't that just feature freeze?
<nixternal> string freeze
<nixternal> March 8th
<nixternal> for translations
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I really need someone else to help take a peek at this issue.
<nixternal> what issue is it?
<manchicken> adept_updater crashing when you click Details button.
<nixternal> with the current updates, or do you have a seperate package?
<manchicken> I think a different object is being passed to the ItemChangelog from adept_manager to adept_updater
<manchicken> With current updates as well, though I've made some changes.
<manchicken> brb
<manchicken> gotta restart k
<manchicken> Feisty does not like this laptop.
<nixternal> boo
* nixternal beds
<mhb> morning all
<Jucato> moin mhb
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<GNUro> 'lo!
<Hobbsee> hey GNUro!
<GNUro> hello Hobbsee!:)
<Hobbsee> GNUro: you a kde person, or what?
<GNUro> Hobbsee: i'm a new kde developer. At moment i'm working on my App: KPackageMaker.
<Hobbsee> GNUro: nice :)
<Hobbsee> GNUro: what's that do?  compiles things from source?
<GNUro> Hobbsee: at moment it packages tarball in deb, generic tgz binary and rpm(rpm doesn't work at moment..)
<Jucato> wow
<Hobbsee> how are you doing the deb?
<GNUro> Hobbsee: however it's an alpha.
<Hobbsee> GNUro: the question still stands :P
* Hobbsee --> rebooting
* Hobbsee should move .kde out of the way before doing so thoguh, probably
<Hobbsee> heya toma!
<GNUro> Hobbsee: yes.
<GNUro> Hobbsee: also.
<toma> hey Hobbsee
<toma> hi all
<Hobbsee> GNUro: hrm?  i asked "how are you making the debs?"  ie, with checkinstall or what?  yes, and also, are not appropriate answers to this.
<GNUro> Hi toma!
* Hobbsee --> back in a sec
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee will upgrade this machine to the kde snapshot, and the other to feisty, from edgy
* Jucato drools at the mention of "the other [computer] "
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee cant believe the screen on this other machine is so small...
* toma checks download stats
<toma> wrong window...
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<toma> hi dino
<Hobbsee> hey dinosaur-rus
<Hobbsee> aww damn, better get bug filing
<Hobbsee> the kde4 snapshot has broken deps
<toma> Hobbsee: upstream?
<Hobbsee> toma:the one in the topic
<Hobbsee> (third one)
<Hobbsee> holy cow.  other laptop is already 68C
<toma> ok
<Hobbsee> 71C...
<toma> most proc's will shutdown when they get too hot
<Hobbsee> this has gotten to 88C, iirc
<Hobbsee> might have been into the 90's
<toma> 90 is pretty much the max
<Jucato> yay! monitor turning purple... a perfect match for Edgy's artwork!
* Hobbsee restarts x
<Hobbsee> oh wait, after it's done the updates
<toma> breakfast!
<Hobbsee__> ooh, kde4 :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<Hobbsee__> sarah@sarah:~$ Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Hobbsee__> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Hobbsee__> dist-upgrade.py: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Hobbsee__> no go on that upgrader
<Hobbsee__> Jucato: is the snapshot supposed to have the oxygen icons?
<Jucato> Hobbsee__: afaik not yet. the icons haven't been moved to kdelibs yet
<Hobbsee__> right
<Jucato> still KDE 3.5.x-ish?
<Hobbsee__> manchicken|away: hrm, you're away
<Hobbsee__> yes, rather.
* Hobbsee__ wonders how to get around that error
<marseillai> Jucato: "The next planned change is new integration of Oxygen, the new artwork concept. Work on Plasma is also taking up pace." http://dot.kde.org/1172249109/ so normally no!
<Hobbsee__> Riddell: ping when you're around
<mhb> hi abattoir
<abattoir> hi mhb :)
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
<Jucato> hi abattoir!!!!
<abattoir> lol
<Jucato> :D
<abattoir> hi Jucato! :)
<abattoir> hi, everyone else, too :)
* Jucato takes note of questions he has for everyone after the weekend...
<Jucato> ah basket :)
<Hobbsee> why after the weekend?
<Jucato> it's a weekend. this is for "work" hehehe
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<mhb> weekends are the only time I can get something done
* Hobbsee works weekends, and weeks.
* Hobbsee goes back to uni on monday - YAY!
<Jucato> ooh
<dinosaur-rus> uh, dot.kde.org is down
<dinosaur-rus> omg, it's up again :)
<dinosaur-rus> so quickly :P
<buz> hi
<buz> i'm trying to compile knetworkmanager from svn
<buz> but i cant figure out what to do with the configure.in.in file in svn
<Hobbsee> buz: try #kde
<buz> ok
<toma> buz: is it in svn?
<buz> i'm hoping maybe the bug with connecting to wpa2 networks would be fixed in svn
<Hobbsee> which was that?
* Hobbsee thinks it unlikely that it would be fixed in knetworkmanager...
<buz> if i try to click on a wpa2 network, it just does nothing
<buz> if i manually connect to it, it works
<Hobbsee> got /etc/network/interfaces stuff uncommented?
<buz> supposedly gnome doesnt have that issue so i assume its knetworkmanager
<buz> well wpa2 works, but only if i enter ssid etc manually
<buz> not when i just click on the list of networks
<buz> wpa works just fine, too
<toma> buz: you dont need to do anything with configure.in.in
<buz> ok so now i get configure etc but it fails to include libnl headers
<buz>  /usr/include/netlink/netlink-kernel.h:222: error: ?__u32? does not name a type
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I.B. Here
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yay.  how does one force the updater to work, when it cant connect to the display?
<manchicken> Are you running it as a different user than K?
<manchicken> -2'C... Real feel -10'C... The cold returns...
<Hobbsee> think i was using kdesu, so shouldnt have been
<Hobbsee> dunno what happened
<Hobbsee> will have to debug when someone's actually here
<Hobbsee> (it's on my other machine)
<manchicken> Try xhost +
<manchicken> Then see if it works.
<manchicken> That's what I use when I'm debugging.
<manchicken> While kdesu shouldn't require xhost +, doesn't mean it's not broken in feisty :P
<manchicken> Hell, everything else seems to be ^_^
<manchicken> What's really annoying is that when I log into K, the power manager complains that it can't touch the power management stuff via DBUS.
<manchicken> I think that's why it doesn't know how fast my CPU is running.
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<manchicken> But I suppose all that is why we call it an "unstable development version" ^_^
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Did ya hear that I'mma be movin'?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> where to?
<Hobbsee> of course, i was merely attempting to test it out :)
<manchicken> Yeah, I'll be moving about 135 miles south to Champaign, Illinois ^_^
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm more just belly achin' with that previous comment, not talking about you ^_^
<manchicken> The plethora of small annoying problems is really constituting a large annoyance.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> nice
<elcuco> hi, does anyone have write acess to the resolution kcontrol applet which is shiped in kubuntu?
<elcuco> it uses KTabCtl which is borked in RTL desktops. The fix is to use QTabWidget, just modify the include, and class definition. They use the same API.
<Hobbsee> elcuco: filed a bug on it?
<elcuco> why? easier to ask for svn write acess and fix it myself :)
<Hobbsee> got a patch for it, then?
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's not in svn
<elcuco> i need to know where the source is. is it python? can i edit it locally on my machine? or recompilation is needed?
<manchicken> I believe it's C++...
<manchicken> You could recompile it on your machine if you have a build environment.
<elcuco> ok. apt-source... whats the application name?
<manchicken> Just find the .desktop file and dpkg-query -S the file.
<manchicken> That'll tell you what package it's in.
<Jucato> kde-guidance modules are in Python afaik
<Jucato> display module is displayconfig.py
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Showoff :P
<manchicken> heh'
<Jucato> heh
<manchicken> what's goin' on jucato?
<Jucato> I found that out a few months ago
<Jucato> what's going on? trying to write a blog post that's one month overdue...
* Jucato has some wishes for mountconfig for feisty+1...
* manchicken has some FSCKING START LETTING ME SUSPEND AGAIN wishes for feisy+0 :P
<Jucato> heheh
<manchicken> We should call it (+ feisty 1)
<manchicken> Reverse polish notation.  So nifty.
<Jucato> lol
<elcuco> yes, one line change, and it works pretty good.
<manchicken> elcuco: Cool.  Make sure you submit it to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<elcuco> ma, done
<elcuco> manchicken: ^^
<manchicken> Brewtiful.
<manchicken> Now find something else to fix ^_^
<manchicken> I'm sure there're other RTL things that could be fixed.
<elcuco> crap, my message was rejected since i am not subscribed.
<elcuco> manchicken: i need to translate the UI before i can know what new needs to be fixed.
<manchicken> elcuco: It's not hard to subscribe, or if you email it to me I'll forward it on.
<manchicken> manchicken@kubuntu.org
<manchicken> Make sure you put your real name in the message so I can give you proper credit.
<manchicken> Oooh Riddell... where are you?
<toma> fosdem?
<nixternal> lol
<kishore__> Hi, i am running feisty and i am unable to pair any bluetooth phone
<kishore__> is this a known issue? i could not find a recent entry
<manchicken> Check out #kubuntu+1 for that question.
<manchicken> Or is that #ubuntu+1?
<manchicken> Yeah, #ubuntu+1 is the feller.
<kishore__> ok thanks
<manchicken> Make sure you read the topic.
<jjesse> will shipit be sending out feisty cd's this time?  if i remember they don't send out edgy cds?
<manchicken> jjesse: They'll sell edgy CDs.
<jjesse> but not ship for free?
<manchicken> No, only LTS ships for free.
<manchicken> IIRC
<jjesse> will fiesty not ship for free then?
<manchicken> It will when it gets to LTS status.
<jjesse> huh???
<manchicken> It seems like only LTS and older versions ship.
<jjesse> feisty is the next long time support like dapper?
<manchicken> No, Edgy is next.
<manchicken> When the next stable release after Feisty makes it out, then Feisty will be LTS.
<jjesse> i'm  sorry your are confusing me w/ LTS, i thought only dapper was long time support (being supported for 3 years on the desktop)
<mhb> boys, you're confusing each other :o)
<jjesse> ok mhb clarify it for me :)
<mhb> Dapper = LTS ... other releases will be shipped to LoCo Team Leaders only (a few hundred CDs for each)
<jjesse> that's what i thought
<mhb> Shipit will ship the next LTS version, but AFAIK nobody's sure when that will be
<manchicken> I was under the impression that Edgy will be moving into LTS once Feisty is out.
<Lathiat> manchicken: no, that is incorrect
<allee> manchicken: no
<Lathiat> LTS releases are made every so oftne
<Lathiat> dapper was the first
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<Lathiat> neither edgy or feisty will be LTD
<Lathiat> *LTS
<manchicken> Well Shipit will ship the lastest version for a fee IIRC.
<jjesse> that's what i thought
<jjesse> just trying to get things clarified for the kubuntu chpt
<HymnToLife> If there is a member of the Kubuntu.org staff arount here, the informations about adding the apt key were forgotten on that page : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<_StefanS_> evening !
<_StefanS_> Riddell: does that kde4 snapshot work for feisty as well ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: nope
<_StefanS_> bugger
<_StefanS_> hmm would be fun to see how it performs..
<mhb> _StefanS_: it's better to wait till someone packages it for feisty
<_StefanS_> mhb: yea, or compile it yourself
<_StefanS_> mhb: I actually already did that, but it seemed easier to just install some deb's
<ryanakca> hmm... how do I restore Kubuntu to it's default appearance?
* ryanakca changed the look of it... and... I'm trying to change it back...
<ryanakca> and... I'm asking in the wrong channel
<_StefanS_> hmm I'm still having the debian kdm theme after I ran some updates, anyone else know how to fix this ? tried reinstalling kubuntu-default..settings
<mhb> ryanakca: I usually delete some .kde directories et voila!
<ryanakca> mhb: what .kde is the question 
<mhb> ryanakca: not sure
<mhb> ryanakca: I usually have a second user just for that
<ryanakca> hitting defaults in kcontrol gives me high contrast theme
<ryanakca> fixed...
<ryanakca> hmm... defaults in win decs doesn't do anything
<manchicken_> Riddell: You about?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-25
* Hobbsee waves
* toma waves
* mhb snores
<toma> o thatt's a good idea
* Hobbsee tickles mhb 
<Hobbsee> hey toma!
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: You seen JR today?
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: no, i've just woken up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<manchicken_> Righto
<toma> manchicken_: he is spotted at fosdem
<Hobbsee> ah yes, he'll be at fosdem
<manchicken_> Ah.
<toma> nite all
<GNUro> nite all!
<Riddell> manchicken: hi
<Riddell> Hobbsee: pong
<mhb> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hi mhb
<Hobbsee> Riddell: --> manchicken
<Hobbsee> and a few other bits, which will have to be later
<nixternal> this weather is garbage
<manchicken> Riddell: You still alive?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: he responded earlier
<manchicken> Yeah, I saw.  Like 4 hours ago.
<Hobbsee> perhaps not now though, looking at the time
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I was at a GLUG meeting.
<nixternal> manchicken: how are you liking this weather?
<manchicken> It's pretty.
<nixternal> we have 4" of Snice
<Hobbsee> fish++
<manchicken> beer++
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> Weird anime++
<nixternal> snow++
<nixternal> --snow
<freeflying> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<manchicken> Anybody here used telepathy?
<manchicken> !telepathy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> !lookup telepathy
<ubotu> lookup: interactive utility to search text files quickly. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.08b-10 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 276 kB
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Is it find?
<manchicken> !find telepathy
<ubotu> Found: galago-telepathy-feed, libqttelepathy-dev, libqttelepathy0, libtelepathy-dev, libtelepathy2 (and 10 others)
<manchicken> There we go.
<yuriy> haven't recovered space for digikam?
<Hobbsee> dunno.  probably not yet
<Hobbsee> yuriy: good bugwork, btw
<Hobbsee> yuriy: i poked tonio_ at your bug, FYI
<yuriy> Hobbsee: the keyboard thing? yeah i saw
<Hobbsee> the printer SMB thing
<jdong> you can bring tonio_ to a bug but you can't force him to drink out of it
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> jdong: so when will you fix that data loss one?
<jdong> Hobbsee: it is not within my abilities, sorry :(
<jdong> I really wish i could.
* yuriy imagines someone drinking out of a beetle
<jdong> volkswagen has had cupholders for a while, right?
<jdong> </terrible joke>
<jdong> humor glands running dry...
<jdong> time for sleep
<mhb> goodmorning
* Hobbsee waves
<mhb> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya mhb!
<mhb> do you use the KDE keyboard switcher, Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> mhb: nope, no need to
<mhb> oh, bad
<mhb> in one of my bugs ash211 advised me to try it as a fix for the bug, but it seems it doesn't work at all for me
<Hobbsee> +b
<Hobbsee> ah
<GNUro> 'lo!
<Hobbsee> hey GNUro!
<GNUro> 'morning Hobbsee!:)
* Hobbsee tries out keep
* Jucato puts some sleeping potion in whatever Hobbsee's drinking...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: are you attending the BuildingCommunity QuestionTime thingy?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the what now?
<Hobbsee> heh, i need some of that...
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CommunityQuestionTime
* Jucato presumed the KCM would have been informed by jono...
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> actually, may have seen it
<Jucato> ah ok :)
* Jucato goes to write up some questions...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: odubt it
<bddebian> Heya
<manchicken> Riddell: ping
<mhb> is there any bugreport for the "characters for hidding password change" as discussed in the ML ?
<ryanakca> I can't put volume up or down more than 10% using multimedia keys... anybody working on it? or shall I file a bug?
<mhb> ryanakca: try ctrl+fn+key
* ryanakca doesn't have an fn key
<ryanakca> ctrl-win-key?
<ryanakca> ctrl-key puts it up/down by 1%
<mhb> ryanakca: ctrl+the key you press for volume up
<ryanakca> Ctrl-Up puts it up by 1%
<fdoving> like.. you can only go 10% up once, then it stops?
<fdoving> even if you hit the same key-combo 100  times?
<ryanakca> you go up 10%... and then you can't make it go up, not even if you wait for the dialog to disappear
<ryanakca> You have to go into kmix, move it up a bit, and then you can make it go up another 10%
<mhb> well that's probably a bug
<mhb> I can move up/down all the way
<fdoving> me too, but i can't go up 1% more than once.
<ryanakca> hmm...
<fdoving> i have to go 10%
<fdoving> i think that's my soundcard beeing a bitch.
<ryanakca> ok, volume at 0
<ryanakca> Up makes it go to 10%
<ryanakca> Ctrl-Up makes it go to 01%
<mhb> fdoving: same here
<ryanakca> at 10%, Ctrl-Down makes it go to 0%
<fdoving> there are some comments in the kmilo code, about issues like that.
<fdoving> i don't rememer exactly what it says.
<ryanakca> rrrg... amarok is being a pain now
<fdoving> i have grub problems.
<fdoving> or.. rather booting problems. i've messed up my bios settings so much i don't remember what disks are what anymore.
<mhb> fdoving: can you boot a live cd?
<fdoving> sure. i'm just too lazy.
<mhb> fdoving: oh, so you want to fix it within the grub command line, right?
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> that's what i'm dooing.
* mhb has always been too lazy to learn its syntax
<fdoving> it's got some nice things like a find command.
<fdoving> you can search for files and so on.
<fdoving> not sure that helps me much, as i have a lvm volume as root device.
<nixternal> moin
<fdoving> hi nixternal.
<nixternal> hiya fdoving
* ryanakca gets pointed to here by Jucato
<ryanakca> amarok crashed... and now when I start it, all it displays is a blank window. I've tried removing .kde/share/apps/amarok and .kde/share/config/amarokrc ... no avail. kill'd all amarok processes. Same problem.
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> ryanakca: although today being a sunday...
<ryanakca> meh...
<Riddell> manchicken|away: I'm at fosdem
* Jucato should have mentioned that to manchicken|away... just read it in annma's blog...
<fdoving> wow.. ubuntus control center looks very very nice.
<yuriy> the one they seem to keep complaining about?
<nixternal> lol
<fdoving> probably.
<fdoving> it -looks- polished.
<nixternal> did they clean it up?
<fdoving> no idea how it works.
<nixternal> before there were like 50 icons in there
<nixternal> it was cramped
<fdoving> it still is.
<fdoving> but i like that.
<fdoving> bbl dinner.
<manchicken> Riddell: That's cool.  Drop me a line when you get a moment though if you could.
<manchicken> _StefanS_ needs to show up and tell me how to use this DVB thing he sent me.
<jjesse> !info feisty kde
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in edgy
<jjesse> !info kde feisty
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse
<jjesse> hiya hobbse
<jjesse> 3.5.5 or 3.5.6 for KDE Feisty?
<Hobbsee> .5
<Hobbsee> !info kdebase edgy
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Hobbsee> yep
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> different people have tried to tell me both .5 and .6
<Hobbsee> there's a repo on kubuntu.org
<jjesse> for .6
<yuriy> .6 is in feisty
<Hobbsee> yes
<jjesse> ok i'm confused
<jjesse> 3.5.6 is feisty?
<jjesse> !info kdebase feisty
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> hrm.  keep keeps dying on me, as the logs keep changing
<Hobbsee> (irc logs)
<manchicken> nixternal: How you liking this weather?
<manchicken> nixternal: Thunderstorm last night.  First time I've seen one of those with snow in a few years
<jjesse> still snowing in chi-town?
<manchicken> Yup
<jjesse> its snowing outside in grand rapids mi
* Hobbsee pokes manchicken with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
* manchicken is doomed.
<manchicken> I keep missing Riddell
<manchicken> he
<manchicken> h
<Hobbsee> awwww
<Hobbsee> was going to ask about that
<nixternal> it is doing the blizzard thing out here in the burbs right now
* n8k99 noticed Hobbsee has been about with her stick again
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-18
<txwikinger> Is it still missing?
 * dasKreech dubs Jucato stuffPimper!
<nixternal> cheguevara: did you install the qt-gtk app from kde-apps to get the nicer looking firefox?
<cheguevara> yep nixternal
<cheguevara> gtk-kde4 that is
<nixternal> OK, I am going to grab it and package it then, unless you already have it packaged
<cheguevara> no just been playing around with it
<cheguevara> latest version is quiet good
<cheguevara> gonna need 2 packages though
<cheguevara> for the theme and the app
<nixternal> ahh, there is a theme too? does it all come in the "source code" package? or do you have to do 2 downloads?
<nixternal> hrmm
<cheguevara> 2 downloads
<nixternal> can't even package it if I wanted...don't feel like dealing with dev bs he created
<nixternal> Qt4 GTK Style I take it
<nixternal> hrmm, so you use that theme and not the Oxygen them then I take it?
<cheguevara> yeah i believe using that theme it will use whatever kde 4 theme you have set
<nixternal> gotcha
<cheguevara> latest version allows installation to /usr/share/themes as opposed to ~/.themes
<cheguevara> needs gtk deps as well though :P
 * dasKreech bounces on nixternal
<nixternal> this app is very poorly done
<nixternal> I move the qt4 directory to where it should, but his silly apps doesn't see it
<Jucato> dasKreech: :P
<Jucato> hi nixternal
<dasKreech> stuffPimper!! :)
<nixternal> wasabi Jucato
 * dasKreech hugs Jucato
<nixternal> cheguevara: wth am I doing wrong here?
<dasKreech> Adobe wan kenboi
<dasKreech> http://www2.b3ta.com/host/creative/10643/1201271267/Obi.jpg
<nixternal> I installed the gtk crap as needed, moved the qt4/ directory to /usr/share/themes
<Jucato> heh... my online handle used to be obijuan :)
<dasKreech> Ha ha ha ha
<dasKreech> I love it
<Jucato> heh :)
 * Jucato wonders wth dholbach has on his wall...
<nixternal> got it, what a pita though
<nixternal> time to write that one up
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> that's why you were silent :)
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> it worked one time
<nixternal> what a pos
<nixternal> and now it works again
<nixternal> weird
<Jucato> lovely :)
<dasKreech> I need to write a pos
<nixternal> bah, that gtk-qt4 thing is garbage
<nixternal> works 50% of the time with FF3, doesn't work with Gimp
<dasKreech> Hobbsee!! :0
<Jucato> Hobb *cough* see!!!!
<dasKreech> Jucato: no contentless ping for you :)
<Jucato> :P
<dasKreech> KDE 4.2 is going to rock :)
<Jucato> KDE 4.x is going to rock
<Jucato> oh, and plasma team is going to backport new stuff from 4.x to 4.0.x (although we seem to have done that already...)
<dasKreech> I hope we have a media blowout with 4.2 :)
<dasKreech> Riddell: You are on the KDE e.V. marketing ?
<Hobbsee> greetings
 * dasKreech bows
<Hobbsee> :)
 * Jucato curtsies
<Jucato> er... that's not right...
<dasKreech> Looks about right
<dasKreech> need more dip in the hip though
 * Jucato whacks dasKreech
<dasKreech> heehee :)
<dasKreech> What app are you going to work on Jucato ?
 * Jucato is still intrigued by dholbach's picture...
<Jucato> dasKreech: no idea yet... :D
<Jucato> I'm still trying to get accepted into school... that's my #1 focus this week (deadline's on the 29th)
<Jucato> I have some top secret projects in mind though... top secret because I don't even know them yet myself :)
<vorian> evening!
<dasKreech> Like nixternal  :)
<cheguevara> nixternal, works all the time for me with ff3
<cheguevara> nixternal, does it work fine in /usr/share/themes 'cuase i havent actually tried it
<nixternal> cheguevara: I have it in /usr/share/themes and it seems to work only with FF and nothing else Gtk
<vorian> nixternal: are you talking about gtk-kde4?
<vorian> and good evening :)
<nixternal> ya
<ScottK> Is it a safe assumption that we didn't upload a kdebase 3.5.9 that would FTBFS on purpose and it'd be a good thing if I can fix it?
<nosrednaekim> FTBFS?
<vorian> failed to build from source
<ScottK> Yes.  (Failed To Build From Source in case you were asking what the acronym was)
<vorian> or like i like to call them
<vorian> failed to build for Steve
<vorian> :P
<nosrednaekim> ah.. thanks :)
<vorian> ScottK: would you mind telling me if i did this FF exception correctly?
<ScottK> Go ahead
<vorian> mm
<vorian> finding
<vorian> bug 192812
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192812 in ktorrent-kde4 "[FF exception] New upstream release ktorrent-kde4 3.0.0 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192812
<ScottK> vorian: Just from the title of the bug, I'm guessing it's OK, but I'd like to know what jdong thinks about it.
<vorian> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> vorian: Looks good.  Get a upcheck from jdong and I'll vote for it.
<vorian> schweet
<vorian> :)
<vorian> thanks for taking a peek at it
 * ryanakca growls at Drupal
<nixternal> when is archive.ubuntu.com going to start working again?
<ryanakca> nixternal: its working here...
<ryanakca> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg
<ryanakca> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Translation-en_CA
<ryanakca> etc, etc, etc?
<nixternal> still not working here...isn't picking up any of the updates, it just flies through the sudo apt-get update process
<nixternal> this also happens for a couple of others as well
<ryanakca> hmm... dunno :S
<ryanakca> nixternal: you ever worked with Drupal before?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> work with it every day pretty much
<ryanakca> saweet, any idea why I get http://blog.ryanak.ca/~ryan/ickydrupal.png ?
<ryanakca> those ugly yellow rectangles, which block my view to the block configuration panel?
<nixternal> umm...trying to remember
<nixternal> it is definitely theme related I believe
 * ryanakca nods and wonders how he broke his theme
<vorian> sorry ScottK, persia had set it to incomplete.  I was unsure if I should have to changed it to new.
<vorian> :)
<ScottK> vorian: No problem.  New/Incomplete is where it should stay until it's approved.  Then a motu-release member will set it to confirmed.  That's your clue to proceed.
<vorian> sweet
<vorian> thanks for the ack
<vorian> (s)
<ScottK> No problem.  Thanks for contributing.
<ScottK> vorian: You're approved.
<ScottK> Riddell: kdebase FTBFS because libgraphviz4 is sitting in Universe somehow.  I think if you promote it an retry the build all will be well.
<Hobbsee> yummy
<blizzzek> hi
<jpatrick> afternoon all
<GNUton> Hi
<tseliot> hi all, I would like to use something like VTE with (py) QT4 without depending on gtk libraries, what do you suggest I use?
<tseliot> oh, and by VTE I mean a virtual terminal which I can embed in my application so as to run small scripts in it
<Riddell> tseliot: you need to wait for konsole to regain its embedded kpart
<tseliot> Riddel: ok, thanks
<davmor2> Riddell: How's Alpha 5 shaping up?
<Riddell> davmor2: can't say i've begun looking at it
<Riddell> davmor2: but if you want to try one of today's daily's and let us know if it seems sane that would be great
<davmor2> Well there's been no updates for a while so I wondered if it was safe to test or whether there would be a boat load of updates latter
<Riddell> davmor2: no updates to what?
<Riddell> hmm, nothing is entering the archive
<davmor2> as in there have been no daily updates what so ever
<Riddell> mm, not sure then, probably need to ask slangasek what his plans are, but he's probably asleep just now
<davmor2> Riddell: it's okay cjwatson has explained about the breakage in the mirroring system that they need to fix
<Riddell> that doesn't sound so bad then
<davmor2> I might leave it a bit and see how many updates come through
<Tm_T> hi kids, I'm back
<stdin> Riddell: kdeartwork fails with "cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers/m6502.desktop': No such file or directory"
<stdin> and kdeutild failed too http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12052381/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.kdeutils_4%3A3.5.9-0ubuntu1%7Egutsy1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stdin> *kdeutils
<Riddell> doing better than hardy then :)
<Riddell> oh meh, I forgot to fix that kdeutils issue
<Riddell> kdeartwork will just be xscreensaver, every time it adds/removes a screensaver you also need to add/remove the .desktop file in kscreensaver
<Tonio_> Riddell: does a bugfix release of kdesudo require FFe ? I suspect no
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm about to upload 2.4 version, closes bug 187053
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187053 in kdesudo "Escaped quoting problem with kdesudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187053
<Tonio_> Riddell: may you approve this one ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Riddell> Tonio_: no it doesn't require FFe, it's a bug fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I uploaded 2.3 2 days ago and it looks still locked in the queue...
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw there is a bug in that release, that's the reason of 2.4 upoload
<Riddell> 2.3 is fine, it's the archive which is broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it isn't fine as it segfaults, hehe :)
<Tonio_> 2.4 was uploaded, I'll add the changes to kdesudo-kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: my plan for today is get those xdg dirs in kde dialogs fixed
<Tonio_> upper case and so on
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my note about libgraphviz4 being in Universe breaking the kdebase 3.5.9 build?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's in main now
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Will you ask after a buildd admin to retry the build or would you like for me to?
<Riddell> ScottK: I've asked
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  I'll leave it be then.
<emu> Hi folks, are there any plans to provide a packages for KDE 3.5.9 in Gutsy?
<Riddell> yes
<emu> Riddell: Were will they appear? ppa or backports?
<emu> ^^where
<Riddell> whichever works
<Riddell> ask stdin if he needs testing done
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is there a time line to have KDE4 in main?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech> stuffPimp! :)
<mok0> I need some help sorting out the K menu ... what is the Debian folder doing there, how do things get in there and why do Science category stuff end up in "Edutainment" ??
<Riddell> debian folder is made by "menu" package as I remember
<Riddell> things get in there by adding xdg .desktop files to /usr/share/applications/
<ScottK> mok0 is an KDE oriented just about to be a MOTU developer
<mok0> Riddell: how do things get into the normal K desktop (Ubuntu) then?
<Riddell> science is in edutainment because that's what /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu tells it to do
<Riddell> /usr/share/applications/ is the normal applications menu
<Riddell> debian's one has files in /usr/share/menu
<mok0> Riddell: I've put the entry in /usr/share/applications
<Riddell> good
<mok0> Riddell: Ah, so the /usr/share/menu ones come from the menu packagE?
<Riddell> they come from the individual packages but the "menu" package is what puts them into the xdg applications menu
<Riddell> you can ignore /usr/share/menu for ubuntu, we don't use it
<mok0> Riddell: I am just wondering how it ends up there... it seems crippled
<mok0> Riddell: dh_installmenu?
<ScottK> mok0: I think that's it, but the bigger question is how did Debian menu get turned on in your system.
<mok0> ScottK: good question :-)
<ScottK> It's normal for it to have packages registered, but not be displayed.
<mok0> The Debian entry has section Apps/Math which is frowned upon by lintian
<mok0> ... and it has no icon
<Riddell> menu-xdg maybe
<nosrednaekim> has anyone seenthis app yet? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KGRUBEditor?content=75442
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: yes. me :) its creator
<nosrednaekim> Artemis_Fowl » looks nice :) does it have system settings integration?
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: nope. btw apachelogger was packaging QGRUBEditor, its predecessor
<DaSkreech> What makes this K ?
<nosrednaekim> which was what I was wondering.... if there was a package.
<Artemis_Fowl> there isnt yet
<Artemis_Fowl> i mean for KGRUBEditor
<apachelogger> got bound to KDE
<Artemis_Fowl> but I think apachelogger will provide me one when it will be time
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think I get an exception for kgrubeditor?
<apachelogger> it's a new package after all
<mok0> Riddell: where can I read up on all this desktop business? I find it a tad confusing
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd say so
<Riddell> mok0: what's actually the problem?
<Artemis_Fowl> stupid bug....
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I'll try then :)
<mok0> Riddell: I am confused by the various different menu systems, how the .desktop entry gets mangled etc
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: please don't package v0.5b
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: I am currently fixing some bugs
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: but?
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: v0.5 will be ready by tomorrow
<DaSkreech> mok0: freedesktop.org I think
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: can you w8 or not?
<ryanakca> mok0: for desktop entries, you probably want http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ or http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/
<mok0> ryanakca: thanks
<ryanakca> (last one for menu systems)
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: I will just start off with 0.5b and incorporate changes in 0.5 if necessary, so we can upload ASAP
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: no problem then
<Artemis_Fowl> btw KGRUBEditor needs documentation. Is there any KDEDocumentation team or so or should I write it by myself???
<nosrednaekim> Artemis_Fowl » any docs team is so overloaded these days that it would probably be better if you wrote it (if you have time)
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: I don't have :) so no documentation for the time being
<nosrednaekim> I'd write it if I knew how. all I can write is some plain text :)
<Artemis_Fowl> anyway the Assistants are self-explanatory. Mini mum requirement is understanding English
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: see this: http://l10n.kde.org/docs/doc-primer/intro.html. I discovered this trying to find out how to write documentation
<Artemis_Fowl> The stupid bug was fixed :)
<smarter> I've uploaded a new version of extremetuxracer in REVU but it appears in the "New packages" table instead of the "Updated packages" one, why?
<mok0> Riddell: Do you have 2 min?
<smarter> oops, I wanted to post that in #ubuntu-motu, sorry
<stdin> emu: so, you want to test some 3.5.9 packages then?
<Tm_T> stdin: miu
<stdin> miu?
<Tm_T> mau mourrrrr
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> stdin: what's with .9 packages?
<stdin> try them out :) (if you have gutsy)
<stdin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-kde-3.5.9/ubuntu gutsy main
<Tm_T> roger sir
<DaSkreech> Yes?
<stdin> kdeutils and kdeartwork is borked atm, so I know those don't work
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: shush, you kid
<smarter> where are the .9 for hardy?
<stdin> broken for a while
<Tm_T> stdin: I'm also building Qt atm so might take a moment
<stdin> nice :)
<Tm_T> stdin: also, what exactly I should try?
<stdin> just make sure the packages install and work generally
<Tm_T> heh
<stdin> and don't break anything :)
<stdin> anything else is "not my fault" (TM)
<smarter> Is it madness to try them on hardy? ;)
<stdin> you can try, but you'd fail
<stdin> most are still building and I'm guessing there'll be may broken packages atm
<Tm_T> heh
<jabra> hey guys
<stdin> hi
<Riddell> hi jabra
<jpatrick> evening jabra, apache|mobile_
<jabra> I researching trying to make a minmal kde base livecd, I am curious knows how any resources that may help. I have checked and read the ubuntu and kubuntu wikis already.
<jabra> curious if anyone knows ...
<jabra> sorry tired just got back from shmoocon
<jabra> i'm also debating try to use the debian livecd project and knoppix
<Riddell> jabra: there's various projects to make live CDs from ubuntu CDs, google for remaster ubuntu
<Riddell> I use unidistro to create them from scratch, although it's not very well documented
<jabra> hmm
<jabra> yea i'm trying to start with a kde based minmal livecd and add stuff as I need
<jabra> two directions to go: one from scratch and the other to strip shit out
<ryanakca> Riddell: minor aesthetic question. Do I keep the bar under the topNav links, or remove it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I quite like the bar
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies, I'll leave it :)
<ryanakca> Should I use Kabel Book or Bistream Vera Sans Bold in our images containing text (e.g. Announcement header, etc for website)? http://kde-artists.org/node/123
<Riddell> not kabel
<jjesse> afternoon
<smarter> DejaVu is Vera++
<nosrednaekim> afternoon jjesse
<jjesse> hello nosrednaekim
<ryanakca> Riddell: so, Bitstream?
<ryanakca> hey jjesse
<jjesse> hello ryanakca
<jjesse> i hate the flu
<Riddell> ryanakca: sounds good
<smarter> ryanakca: DejaVu is Bitstream with support for more unicode characters
<smarter> and is included everywhere
<ryanakca> smarter: hmm.. ok. Thanks
<smarter> mmh, big update today
<Riddell> oh, that must mean the archive is functioning again
<smarter> yep
<Riddell> smarter: fancy testing 3.5.9 in hardy?
<buz> Riddell: i'm just installing it
<buz> (will test it from 4.0 tho)
<buz> archive.ubuntu seems to work, but not mirrors
 * buz needs a break from hacking latex,testing kde 3.5.9 will be just perfect :P
<buz> uhm thats bad
<buz> kde4 immediately crashed when i tried to login after installing kde 3.5.9
<buz> but on the plus side, kde 3.5.9 comes up lightning quick
<smarter> Riddell: of course ;)
<buz> konqueror incl. flash works
<buz> luks works beautifully
<buz> amarok plays mp3
<buz> kmail finally filters mail again
<buz> Riddell: any specific things you want tested?
<buz> smplayer stopped working
<buz> dumps core
<Tonio_> Riddell: any name of a guy that would be interested for a packaging employement ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: my copany is looking for a full time packager/sysadmin
<Tonio_> working home possible, ideally based in europe...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't know of anyone but you could ask on the kubuntu-devel and motu lists
<Aikurn> hi
<buz> since updating to kde 3.5.9 i get this when trying to start a kde4 session http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4726/
<Riddell> hi Aikurn
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<buz> (on the plus side, kde3.5.9 seems to work like a charm)
<Riddell> Aikurn: install kdebase-bin-kde4 ?
<cheguevara> hmm now i am too scared to update to 3.5.9
 * Tm_T isn't
<buz> cheguevara: depends if you want to use kde4 :P
<Tm_T> I'm also running KDE4.1 series ;)
<cheguevara> its all i use :P
<buz> (kde4 apps from kde3 also dont work)
<buz> yeah same here
<cheguevara> anyone else has an updated system and can check
<Riddell> buz: install kdebase-bin-kde4 ?
<smarter> kde4 apps don't word under 3.5.9 here too
<buz> Riddell: ii  kdebase-bin-kde4                           4:4.0.1-0ubuntu2                     core binaries for the KDE 4 base module
<smarter> "Fatal error: you need to have a KComponentData object before you do anything that requires it! Examples of this are config objects, standard directories or translations."
<buz> smarter: exactly
<cheguevara> *closes update manager*
<buz> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<buz> lyx does no longer work
<Aikurn> Riddell: installed
<cheguevara> http://www.nabble.com/lyx-crash-when-loading-eps-files-td15063140.html
<cheguevara> here u go :P
<smarter> the right-click flash menu still has funny colors
<buz> qt4 is somehow broken
<buz> because lyx is only a qt app, not a kde one
<cheguevara> but it uses kde libs
<cheguevara> according to the above post
<smarter> qtconfig-qt4 display the same kcomponentdata error
<cheguevara> there's no qt update though
<buz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4727/ does not look like it uses kde to me
<buz> the app looks decidedly qtish as well
<buz> boy this sucks
<buz> (thou shalt not use alpha software when working on masters thesis, i guess)
<Tm_T> hih
<smarter> use Kile :)
<buz> i hate latex syntax
<buz> it's fugly
<cheguevara> lets see what else is in the update list
<buz> can you paste the update to pastebin?
<buz> last update to qt4 was on 14th
<cheguevara> http://pastebin.ca/908822
<buz> but that cant be the culprit
<cheguevara> thats what i got now of a functioning system
<buz> why was restricted-manager removed, anyawy?
<smarter> buz: it has been replaced by jockey
<buz> i dont think i got jockey here
<buz> oh i do
<cheguevara> kubuntu-default-settings may be?
<cheguevara> since some kde4 bits were added there
<buz> or kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<cheguevara> thats a meta package i think
<buz> true
<cheguevara> though that still doesnt explain why qt only apps fail
 * buz sets up a gutsy vbox
<cheguevara> any ideas Riddell
<jpatrick> buz: use vim
<buz> i want gui
<buz> i have used kile in the past and i do KNOW latex
<buz> its just way more comfortable in lyx :P
<cheguevara> smarter and buz so all qt4 progs fail?
<buz> smplayer does so too
<smarter> cheguevara: yes
<buz> know any more qt4 ones?
<smarter> qtconfig-qt4
<smarter> hplip
<smarter> jockey-kde
<DaSkreech> Gutsy Froze again :(
<buz> yep jockey dumps core
<cheguevara> thing is KComonentData is a kde function so it must be kde related
<buz> but why do qt4 apps even bother with kde
<cheguevara> so the question here is
<cheguevara> does anyone have gnome :P
<buz> i could install it
<buz> i will reinstall this box when hardy is released anyhow
<DaSkreech> Hi hunger
<cheguevara> same here, but i am low on disk space
<buz> got 4G left
<hunger> DaSkreech: ho.
<buz> needs 1G according to aptitude
<DaSkreech> hunger: how goes? seems you have a decent set of submissions for Kwallet
<buz> tho archive.ubuntu is not the fastest of all mirrors :P
<cheguevara> or may be xfce even
<cheguevara> anything DE thats not kde :P
<DaSkreech> Luna?
<cheguevara> xubuntu-desktop is around 500 mb
<hunger> DaSkreech: Yeap, George does wonders.-)
<DaSkreech> hunger: Have you thought of outlining JJs?
<cheguevara> http://mirror.servut.us/kuvat/darwin_awards_nominee.jpg :P
<buz> i'm installing it
<buz> as well as gutsy :P
<cheguevara> nice :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: JJs?
<DaSkreech> Junior Jobs
<buz> cheguevara: if mythbusters are to be trusted that may not be fatal
<cheguevara> heh
<buz> still i would try it
<jpatrick> cheguevara: haha
<buz> its fake
<buz> nobody is possibly that dumb
<DaSkreech> hunger: I haven't asked tackat but he blogs his and I would suspect gets hits
<cheguevara> u'd be surprised lol
<jpatrick> buz: you'd be surprised....
<DaSkreech>  mattr did a call out for help with Kopete KDE4 port and got people
<buz> well maybe
<buz> never underestimate stupidity
<jpatrick> buz: you obviously don't know many trolls...
<buz> i know plenty
<buz> most are not stupid at all
<buz> none of the good ones is, anyway
<cheguevara> does anyone have wine installed
<Tm_T> cheguevara: yes?
<jpatrick> power cable has no current probably
<cheguevara> Tm_T, can you check if its working for you
<cheguevara> every windows app seg faults for me
<jpatrick> cheguevara: that's a new feature
<Tm_T> cheguevara: in gutsy?
<cheguevara> jpatrick: lol
<Tm_T> jpatrick: "securityfix, no evil code can be run"
<cheguevara> Tm_T, hardy
<Tm_T> cheguevara: then can't help atm
<cheguevara> :(
<cheguevara> mmap2(0x7ffd8000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffd8000
<cheguevara> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<cheguevara> +++ killed by SIGSEGV (core dumped) +++
<Tm_T> my secondary system is still down
<gykslrzz> hiii
<Tm_T> ok
<buz> mpf installing the foot takes forever
<buz> just occured to me, is gnome a pun at trolltech?
<cheguevara> lol
<buz> ok gnome is installed
<buz> logout
<ryanakca> Riddell: have a preference as for the margine on either side? 12px or 23px ?
<ryanakca> s/23/22/g
<Riddell> ryanakca: can't say I do
<buz> crashes happen in gnome too
<buz> same symptoms
<cheguevara> well that was pointless
<buz> one thing to be said for gnome: it shuts down lighting quick
<cheguevara> lol
<buz> boy how can people in ubuntu land live with that brown color scheme
<cheguevara> 'cause it lacks features :P
<buz> by that measure, kde4 should shutdown even faster
<buz> hehe cool
<buz> i sent virtualbox before logout into save state
<buz> now it resumed installing gutsy just where it was left of
<cheguevara> buz, so on gnome u still get the KComponentData error?
<buz> yes
<buz> unless that was related to konversation running?
<cheguevara> could be, since konversation would star krunner and friends
 * buz starts another session
<cheguevara> klauncher i mean
<cheguevara> which program are you trying?
<buz> lyx
<buz> which is  qt4
<cheguevara> have you got qtconfig-qt4 ? that would probaby be better
<buz> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "qtconfig-qt4"
<buz> oh its called qt4-config
<cheguevara> its called qtconfig-qt4 here
<buz> Unpacking qt4-qtconfig (from .../qt4-qtconfig_4.3.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<buz> but the app itself is called qtconfig-qt4
<buz> it seems
<cheguevara> oh right
<cheguevara> just before you run it can you copy ps aux bo pastebin pls
<buz> me error
<cheguevara> output of "ps aux" i mean
<buz> too late
<buz> ah well kill gnome, try again :P
<buz> ps would list this kde session as well, no?
<cheguevara> just make it clean and completely log out :P
<buz> mhh cut my life line :P
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies
<buz> how about kdm :P
<nareshov> Can I get to hardy from kubuntu with a simple %s/gutsy/hardy/g + update && safe-upgrade && dist-upgrade ?
<buz> right now i would not do that
<buz> but in theory, yes
<cheguevara> lol
<smarter> nareshov: kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" should be safer
<cheguevara> kdm should be ok
<buz> no luck
<nareshov> smarter: nice, it's working
<buz> http://pastebin.ca/908905
<cheguevara> god thats a lot of processes
<cheguevara> right i need to step out for a bit
<cheguevara> be back soon
<buz> there's something wrong with python installs
<buz> first python-app breaks, now update-manager
<cheguevara> theres a python-central update
<buz> yes that breaks stuff
 * nareshov crosses fingers as he "Dist upgrades" to hardy >_>
<buz> good luck
<buz> i hope you dont use any qt4 apps :P
<nareshov> I do!
<nareshov> I have apps from the KDE4 PPA
<buz> you wont be happy then
<nosrednaekim> are they going to 4.4 or something?
<buz> or maybe you will be
<nareshov> :)
<buz> it will obe interesting if they work for a newly installed hardy
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: ping
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: from dragonplayer diff.gz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56538/
<jpatrick> :)
 * buz grabs last version of kubuntu-default-settings from launchpad
<buz> are there kde3.5.9 packages for gutsy
<nixternal> not that I see
<Riddell> yes
<jpatrick> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-kde-3.5.9/ubuntu gutsy main
<Riddell> in testing
<nixternal> ahhhh
<nixternal> and here come the 3.5.9 updates for hardy
<nixternal> w00t
<buz> nixternal: if you want to use qt4 apps dont install them
<Riddell> qt4 apps work here
<buz> in hardy?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> no KDM is coming up now after my update
<buz> using kde4?
<buz> i mean kdm4?
<nixternal> kdm
<buz> kdm still works for me
<buz> thankfully
<nixternal> I think my desktop might be hosed though
<buz> hosed like how
<nixternal> in everyway possible
<nixternal> I haven't used it in a while and I can't remember if it was hosed before or not
<nixternal> w00t, KDM works again
<nixternal> kdm-kde4 that is
<nixternal> ok, maybe it does't
<buz> kde4 crashes just after hitting login for me
<nixternal> now this is silly
<nixternal> kdm-kde4 works to log into kde3, but doesn't work to log into kde4
<buz> well qt4 stuff is broken
<buz> so kde4 wont work
<nixternal> I removed kdm-kde4 to use the old kdm, and it doesn't even go into kdm
<nixternal> I am on KDE 4 right now
<buz> with kdm?
<nixternal> yup
<buz> weird
<buz> for me not a single qt4 based app works
<nixternal> ahh, now we are back to kdm working
<nixternal> w00t
<buz> damn my kde4 still doesn not work
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> KDE 4 isn't working
<nixternal> damnit, that means I cannot log out of my laptop or I am screwed
<Riddell> I don't understand what the problem could be
<buz> its pretty weird
<nixternal> ya, it goes to log into KDE 4, shows the hard drive icon in the splash, and then crashes back out to kdm
<buz> qt4 apps complaining about not finden K objects
<buz> nixternal: same here
<buz> nixternal: try starting a kde4 app in kde3
<nixternal> ya, KDE 4 apps aren't working at all
 * nosrednaekim is glad he isn't on hardy
<nixternal> hrmm, some seem to be working
<buz> which is working
<nixternal> Fatal error: you need to have a KComponentData object before you do anything that requires it! Examples of this are config objects, standard directories or translations
<nixternal> Aborted (core dumped)
<buz> exactly
<nixternal> Dolphin works though
<nixternal> isn't a qt4 issue because qt4 apps are working
<buz> not for me
<buz> qtconfig-qt4
<buz> Fatal error: you need to have a KComponentData object before
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> ya, same thing with qtconfig, but my qt4 python apps are working
<buz> http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/kglobal_8cpp-source.html error comes from here
<smarter> why is NDEBUG not defined in the kubuntu package?
<jpatrick> smarter: smaller size
<smarter> jpatrick: packages with debug have smaller size? o_O
<nixternal> ahh, nothing like being back in KDE 3
<nixternal> this sucks, and the fonts suck
<buz> looks so old
<buz> but trusty
<nixternal> hehe, ya
<nixternal> it seems we aren't the only ones with this issue either
<buz> ?
<nixternal> Fedora and OpenSUSE as well according to this kde.devel.core.bugs report filed on 2008-01-30
<nixternal> they have pinpointed the issue to kdelibs4
<nixternal> they say removing that fixes it
<buz> and breaks kde4 i imagine
<buz> well at least i'll get back lyx, maybe
<nixternal> hehe, that is the first app that reported a similar problem
<buz> yeah but only in a special case
<buz> and it's a qt4 app
<buz> not kde
<buz> which is doubly weird
<buz> yeah lyx is back
<buz> kde4 is gone but since it didnt work....
<nixternal> man, been a few months since I was last in KDE 3
<nixternal> it just isn't as...impressive I guess :)
<buz> rock solid though
<buz> and so many features :P
<nixternal> KDE 4.0.1 was rock solid for me
<nixternal> yesterday was the first day I really had any crashes
<buz> krunner would crash on hourly basis
<nixternal> not for me it did't
<nixternal> my only issue was with Konqi
<buz> and x freezes every few days
<buz> (that may be partly intels fault though)
<smarter> KDE4 is pretty stable here
<smarter> but it's *so* slow
<nosrednaekim> slow?
<nixternal> not here it isn't :p
<nixternal> you can't log into it here now :(
<nosrednaekim> first time I've heard that kde4 is slow
<nixternal> OK, I do not see what the issue could be at all
<buz> turning of composite helps speed
<buz> (of course, intel getting their act together with their aiglx support would help, too)
<smarter> simple test: launch konqueror4, press CTRL+T during 2 seconds, watch, do the same with konqueror 3
<nosrednaekim> buz » interestingly.... composite makes mine faster
<smarter> under kde3 or kde4
<nixternal> my Intel + KDE 4 w/ composite kicks arse
<smarter> ATI Mobity X600 here
<nixternal> and this is a 1.6GHz Celeron with 1.5GB of ram, the 945 chipset
<buz> it does not even play video
<smarter> kde3 is really fast
<smarter> kde4 is almost unusable
<buz> (ok it does not really play video in any case, the tearing really sucks)
<nosrednaekim> smarter » slightly slower,
<nixternal> I had KDE 4 running nicely using the r300 drivers not to long ago on my desktop
<smarter> nosrednaekim: with konqueror 3 I can see the tabs appearing
<smarter> with konqueror 4 everything freezes and they appear 5 by 5 very slowly
<smarter> and I'm not the only one who thinks kde4 is slow
<smarter> I hope Qt 4.4 will improve things
<buz> yeah maybe qtwebkit :P
<ryanakca> smarter: I don't notice any speed diference between KDE4/KDE3
<smarter> ryanakca: lucky you
<ryanakca> what are you running? I have... *waits for sysinfo to finish installing*
<smarter> Pentium M 1,73 GHz - 512 MB of RAM - ATi Radeon Mobility X600
<smarter> on a 2 years old hp compaq nx8220
<ryanakca> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ 1000.000 MHz + 502 MiB of RAM + GeForce 7600 GS
<nosrednaekim> turion X2 1.6ghz 1gig ram, Xpress1100 graphics
<smarter> and I use the free radeon driver
<nixternal> holy smokes
<nixternal> I just noticed something really really weird
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56549/ I rock!
<nixternal> nevermind
<nixternal> no, you will rock harder when you get my Kubuntu fixed :p
<nixternal> man, I created a diff between 3.5.8 and 3.5.9, opened it up, looked at it, and my head exploded
<smarter> jpatrick: great :)
<smarter> I'll try to forward my bespin package to them
<nosrednaekim> nixternal » I thought it was just a bug/security update
<jpatrick> smarter: err, too late, did that
<nixternal> just looking at all of the recent updates for something
<smarter> jpatrick: cool
<smarter> jpatrick: so I'll forward extremetuxracer or kepas
<jpatrick> did kepas
<jpatrick> lol
<smarter> you're everywhere :}
<nzk> Is there anything that needs to be ported from qt3 to qt4?
<nosrednaekim> nzk » alot of system settings modules I think.
<nixternal> hrmm, so this is also a Gutsy issue with KDE 4* not working now as well?
<smarter> since I upgraded to kde 3.5.9, I can't remove copy or cut files with Konqueror
<smarter> the options are greyed out in the right click menu
<smarter> and doing CTRL+C or CTRL+V does nothing
<smarter> D3lphin works fine
<nixternal> ya, same here
<smarter> buz: can you confirm this?
<smarter> (or anyone else who is running kde 3.5.9)
<nixternal> I can
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> smarter: it works
<nixternal> when you select something, they then become available
<nixternal> no, it is working for me, I can remove, copy, and cut files, and I can use ctrl+c/v as well
<smarter> strange then
<nixternal> I cannot pinpoint where this problem comes from
<nixternal> the only big changes I see with kdelibs are with config/makefile stuff
<nixternal> all of the code changes seem somewhat minor
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> I found it!!!!
<nixternal>  /etc/kde4rc
<nixternal> I deleted it, and I can now run KDE 4
<nixternal> Riddell: k-d-s could be the issue maybe?
<nixternal> YES!!!
<nixternal> Riddell: the issue with is with the new KDE 4 stuff added to k-d-s
<jjesse> congrats on getting it back up and running
<nixternal> I can now open up all of my kde4 files within kde3
<buz> i can cut and paste files
<buz> mhh how about qtconfig-qt4?
<smarter> after closing and opening konqueror again it works
<nixternal> buz: yes, it works!
<buz> so i'll reinstall kde4
<nixternal> yup, /etc/kde4rc seems to hold the issue
<nixternal> as soon as I readd the file nothing KDE 4 works
<nixternal> not even qtconfig-qt4
<jjesse> i think today is the day i shouldn't touch a computer
<jjesse> both of my vms have frozen on me :(
<buz> great it works again
<nixternal> hehe
<buz> thx, nixternal
<buz> i can even use a kde4 session again
<nixternal> yup
<buz> looks muuch nicer ;P
<nixternal> it is the link to /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/default that is the issue it seems
<nixternal> w00t
<nixternal> I have totally pinpointed the issue!
<nixternal> [Directories]
<nixternal> userProfileMapFile=/etc/kde-user-profile
<nixternal> that right there
<nixternal> actually, that entire file is an issue...even with that commented out, you get a blank, and I mean blank kde4 :)
<buz> time to go to bed
<buz> night
<jpatrick> likewise
<nixternal> oh man, all of the kde4 stuff in k-d-s is for KDE 3
<nixternal> it should not be installed, and that was a really bad upload
<jpatrick> nixternal: hit aplg I think
<jpatrick> can't remember
<nixternal> apachelogger_: you around at all?
<smarter> nixternal: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-appletsrc does not look like a kde3 config :P
<nixternal> well, that is the only thing
<nixternal> look at the wallpaper it wants to use
<nixternal> it wants to use the kubuntu-wallpaper from KDE 3
<cheguevara> back
<smarter> so what?
<nixternal> 1) default/ for kde4 in k-d-s is far from complete
<smarter> kde3 wallpapers are not compatible with kde4? :}
<nixternal> no, just proving it is the same file that is in the kde3 section of k-d-s
<cheguevara> see i told you it was k-d-s :P
<nixternal> we don't need to be modifying KDE 4 yet anyways...with a stock KDE 4 it is fine...no need to start changing the look anyways yet
<nixternal> let it mature first
 * smarter thinks that the default color scheme is too grey
<nixternal> I also noticed in plasma, using slim-glow for the theme, only problem is, there is no slim-glow installed, let alone available in the repos
<nixternal> ahh, feels so good to be back in KDE 4 :)
<cheguevara> so basically everything is safe to upgrade except k-d-s?
<nixternal> yes
<cheguevara> kk
<nosrednaekim> mhb: heh, I like the idea of that automatic configuration file editor creator (mouthful) I may just have to do it. I hope i'm old enough for the google summer of code
<jjesse> grumble grumble
<jjesse> vms still broked
<Riddell> nixternal: is it just plasma-appletsrc which is a problem in k-d-s?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: you need to be 18
<Riddell> (not sure on which date)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: last time I would have missed the cut off date by a week. (though I was only 16 at the time)
<nosrednaekim> hopefully its just a bit later this year
<Riddell> Tm_T: ok for developer week tomorrow?
<Tm_T> yes so far :)
<cheguevara> Riddell, all the kde 4 settings that get written are kde 3 settings
<cheguevara> plasma-appletsrc is the only thing thats RIGHT :P
<Tm_T> Riddell: there is some source I should doublecheck to be prepared?
<Riddell> nixternal: are you going to upload that k-d-s change?
<Riddell> Tm_T: would be good to have it announced on the kubuntu-devel list
<Tm_T> the happening?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> roger
<nixternal> Riddell: already did upload the changes
<nixternal> to bzr repo that is
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: oh, I mean to the real thing
<nixternal> it is in main, so I can't
<Riddell> nixternal: well at least add a changelog so you can get the karma
<nixternal> I am not worried about the Karma :)
<nixternal> ooh, I should have updated it anyways in bzr, totally forgot about that
<nixternal> not to shabby of a day, I did my 5-a-day, figured out the issue with kde 4 stuff after update, and now I will work on finishing up the chapter for the book
<cheguevara> :P
<nixternal> didn't do my homework that is due tomorrow though :p
<Tm_T> Riddell: sent, might or might not contain all needed information
<cheguevara> i wish they'd put update-manager version information back already
<nixternal> I am attempting to work on a PyKDE4 tutorial...taking PyQt4 examples and converting them to PyKDE4...thus far, I haven't been successful :p
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> I can do the stuff in PyQt4 now with my eyes closed, but PyKDE4 doesn't like me
<nixternal> layout is what is getting me
<nixternal> layout = QVBoxLayout() works great, but you can't simply do layout = KVBox() and use it the same way..and the API docs for it aren't the clearest
<nixternal> QDialog and KDialog I have them differences down
<Riddell> KVBox?
<Riddell> never heard of it
<nixternal> it is in the API for Vertical layout
<nixternal> I have a KTextBrowser and a KLineEdit I want layed out vertically within the dialog
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-19
<Riddell> if QVBoxLayout works, stick with it
<nixternal> and the silly PyKDE4 docs tell you to use pykdedocs browser and it is nowhere to be found...not even on Google
<nixternal> will, what I was trying to do was show the differences in the code between native PyQt4 and native PyKDE4
<nixternal> s/will/well
<nixternal> and it is nice having PyKDE4 completion in Eclipse with the PyDev plugin
<ryanakca> Hmm. For the website, would you rather have a button with gradient that doesn't resize (bad accessability!), or a good looking button that does resize, but doesn't have a gradient ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: l
<Tm_T> Riddell: agh, sorry, bad keyboard usage here
<Tm_T> ryanakca: latter
<ryanakca> Tm_T: okies
<Tm_T> ryanakca: as in, bad accessibility is BAD
<ryanakca> :)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: btw remember to define background colour when you define foreground colour ;)
<ryanakca> lol :)
 * ryanakca => bed, night
<Tm_T> ryanakca: I was serious, but yes nighty :)
<nixternal> YAY! Edubuntu Chapter rewrite pretty much complete!
<nosrednaekim> nixternal » do you get paid for writing for the ubuntu book?
<nixternal> I am not writing, just helping with an update for the chapter
<nosrednaekim> oh
<nixternal> I look at it this way, I have gotten a few thousand dollars of free software, so that is payment enough :)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<cheguevara> doesn't help you eat :p
<nixternal> sure it does, I can order pizza online :p
<cheguevara> haha
<nixternal> I actually gave that a shot last week, and it worked like a charm
<nixternal> pizza hut rocks!
<nosrednaekim> no kidding? you can do that?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I guess they have had it for a while
<nixternal> there are quite a few places here in Chicago that I can do it with
<nixternal> and the response time is the same as if I were to call in an order
<nixternal> this way here, I only have to get up once now :p
<nosrednaekim> nixternal » ah.. how you long for teleported pizza, eh?
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> 30 minutes! piping hot!
<cheguevara> i remembered when i tried to order pizza from dominos and they are like we dont deliver to your neighborhood
 * nosrednaekim thinks its best not to go to cheguevara's neighborhood after dark..
<cheguevara> no kidding :P
<nixternal> heh
<cheguevara> or before dark
<cheguevara> lol
<nosrednaekim> lol
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: show me the money !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: $$$$$$$
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: anything happening ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm working today... which is all new for me :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nothing, it was just a convenient way to say "hello" :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know :) - it was just a general question on how things were on bugs/features on hardy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you've been hard at work I know
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm on kdelibs and xdg directories integration atm
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: anything I should be looking at ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: besides what you're doing ofcourse ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, virtualbox is pretty nice.. just trying it now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I wonder what I paid for when i bought vmware workstation... hmm.
<stefan__> hi
<stefan__> since today i can not log into kde4 anymore
<stefan__> i am using hardy heron
<stefan__> the error i get is:
<_StefanS_> stefan__: I got the same problem, and I like your name btw ;)
<stefan__> FatalError: you need to have KComponenObject ....
<stefan__> oh cool ;)
<stefan__> any ideas?
<_StefanS_> stefan__: Well I think apachelogger_ is packaging kde4, so go ahead and ask him
<stefan__> i reinstalled anything related to kde4, removed ".kde*" dirs in /root and /home/stefan
<stefan__> ok
<_StefanS_> stefan__: Its probably due to some changes, but its likely he already knows about it.
 * _StefanS_ is pretty impressed with virtualbox
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, some work on kdesudo-kde4 ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: make kdesudo class inhérits kpassworddialog again
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's required for better caption, icon on the top left etc.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: toma changed that....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: he coded the dialog himself?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I consider doing this for the next release, but if you want to help, that would be welcome :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well he removed the inhéritance
<Tonio_> inhéritence
<Tonio_> rahhhh, well you understoof
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: inheritance :)
<Tonio_> s/f/d
 * Tonio_ is tired....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I dont blame you for putting all those french chars in there ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: we're all tired..
<Tonio_> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: should I grab the latest kdesudo-kde4 from bzr?
<_StefanS_> I'm amazed that the closed source nvidia-drivers can be so slow in 2d..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I can do that later if you want, but would be nice to get help :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: bzr url? I can never seem to grasp that wierd naming
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the idea of removing the inheritance was nice, the only problem is that I want to have a nice caption and icon on the window top bar
<_StefanS_> stefan__: just go ahead and ask apachelogger_
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I think that requires inheritance right ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, afaik you just extend the standard kpassworddialog, and thus you will get all those features handed down automatically
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but I will have to look at the source.. btw, did you have any problems with the kdmtheme?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I was wondering that we might need to inform the user that he needs reboot in order to see the changed kdmtheme
<kwwii> _StefanS_: pong
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: for kdmtheme I had to rewrite the patch :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: all the images where corrupted, but now it's okay
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: also magically, it works with kdesudo now, I don't understand why......
<smarter> stefan__: comment out "userProfileMapFile=/etc/kde-user-profile" in /etc/kde4rc to get kde4 to work again.
<stefan__> thank you
<stefan__> very much :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well, I'm glad you could fix that patch.. and sorry if it gave you alot of work
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it works great
<stefan__> smarter: that works!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it wasn't that long, don't mind :)
<Tonio_> you are the coder, I'm the packager ;)
<Tonio_> I'm used to rewrite patches :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, I wish I sometimes understood that d*mn debuild thing :)
<Tonio_> I which sometimes I understood that d*n c++ thing :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> uhm just hate using IM's to irc..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you have that bzr url handy?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bzr checkout bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thankyouverymuch :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: youarewelcome !
<Tonio_> ouch, python-apt looks like broken.....
<Tonio_> ValueError: error parsing Python-Version attribute
<Tonio_> Riddell: aware of this issue ?
<Tonio_> hum yes, it is just discussed on ubuntu-devel ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes its bzr you're having trouble with?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: tried installing it yesterday
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<buz> does anyone else see kde4 apps occasionally freeze for a few seconds when they want to display some dialog?
<_StefanS_> buz: I guess thats normal if you run it with all the bells and whistles :D
<buz> even when composite is off
<buz> and showing a simple yes/no dialog should not take much work
<_StefanS_> buz: it still makes the composite stuff offscreen...
<_StefanS_> hehe, just kidding.
<_StefanS_> I dont know :d
<buz> it looks like a clear bug to me
<buz> but it hard to reproduce
<_StefanS_> buz: what gfx card?
<buz> intel gma x3100
<buz> happens with or without compositing
<buz> (i usually have compositing off because intel drivers cant play movies when composite is on)
<_StefanS_> buz: hmm could it be the dpi settings? I've seen it slow down kde
<buz> well i do have 148dpi
<_StefanS_> buz: if the driver sets 100dpi, and kde sets it to 96dpi
<buz> but it's absurd that it would only happen with simplest dialogs
<_StefanS_> buz: then its _slow_
<_StefanS_> buz: well you got fonts on all dialogs.
<buz> normal windows are no issue at all
<_StefanS_> hmm, maybe a lookup in history makes it lockkup?
<buz> not only in konqueror
<buz> maybe i should reinstall hardy
<buz> i've been doing some evil stuff to it
<buz> and another thing, firefox3.0 always zooms pages without being told to do so
<buz> how can i turn that off
<buz> about:config does not list any obvious way
<_StefanS_> buz: another bad thing is that google browser sync doesnt work anymore for ff3.0 :(
<_StefanS_> buz: havent seen those imaging probs though
<Tonio_> crimsun_: any news concerning the kernel patch I sent you ?
<Tonio_> crimsun_: including it wouldn't break the featurefreeze as this closes a bug, but I don't know how long it'll be integrable to the hardy kernel branch....
<Tonio_> crimsun_: http://paste.toniox.org/2813 for the link
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: !!!
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/dragonplayer_2.0-1.html
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: yay
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: about the .directory - apparently eean is going to release 2.0.1, if I get a FFE I'll just remove it with this upload
<apachelogger_> nixternal: technically that plasma-appletsrc shouldn't be there ... since I thought I removed it ... since plasma doesn't handle it nicely ... investigating
<apachelogger_> Riddell: nice commit ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger_: which?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: the one to k-d-s deactivating all of KDE 4 without knowing what exactly caused the issue :P
<Riddell> a quick fix
<apachelogger_> yeah
<Riddell> apachelogger_: someone said it was userProfileMapFile=/etc/kde-user-profile which broke it
<Riddell> although I don't know why it would
<apachelogger_> Riddell: it does, but why is included in the kde4rc?
<apachelogger_> I removed it since it was causing these issues for me as well
<Riddell> apachelogger_: then you didn't commit to bzr?
<apachelogger_> nope
<apachelogger_> kde4rc doesn't include it :)
<apachelogger_> but
<apachelogger_> I found the problem
<apachelogger_> someone removed the TODO from TODO-plasma-appletsrc
<apachelogger_> which pretty much breaks all applet loading
<Riddell> apachelogger_: ./kde-profile/kde4rc does
<apachelogger_> Riddell: for me it only includes [Directories-default]
<Riddell> the file isn't even here http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/files/jr%40wido-20080219001716-nns8wft4fgmdlk3m?file_id=kdeprofile-20061005105955-9qo1onrsjnsjpxn8-9
<Riddell> spooky
<apachelogger_> Oo
<apachelogger_> spooky indeed
 * apachelogger_ creates a new branch
<apachelogger_> Riddell: anyway, should I prefix plasma-appletsrc with a TODO- again, or just remove it to prevent this breakage in future?
<apachelogger_> Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger_: TODO is fine
<apachelogger_> Riddell: kde4rc doesn't exist in a new branch either
<Riddell> my fresh checkout has no kde4rc file at all
<apachelogger_> so not only svn is eating files :S
<Riddell> mm
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: ok, tell me when you upload it and i'll poke it towards Debian
<apachelogger_> aye
<Riddell> err, upload k-d-s to debian?
<jpatrick> Riddell: dragonplayer
<Riddell> phew
<apachelogger_> hehe
<apachelogger_> Riddell: should I leave slim-glow in k-d-s?
<apachelogger_> as we don't use it, there is not much point in keeping IMO
<jpatrick> Riddell: btw, we need the stuff in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I don't think we should keep it
<Riddell> jpatrick: whit?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: although it can be packaged separately
<jpatrick> Riddell: access ;)
<Riddell> I don't follow
<apachelogger_> hm
<jpatrick>  /msg ChanServ access #kubuntu-offtopic list
 * apachelogger_ gets a coffee, before he breaks something due to insufficient caffeine
<Riddell> jpatrick: done
<jpatrick> Riddell: thanks, also stdin and jussi01 would make good canidates :)
<Riddell> done
<jpatrick> thanks alot :)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I leave slim-glow untouched for now. we can always remove it later on, if we don't want to package it seperately
<sebas> apachelogger_: Don't forget to package fluffybunny. :-)
<apachelogger_> sebas: hehe, as soon as plasma supports GUI based theme changing ;-)
<sebas> apachelogger_: trunk/ does :)
 * apachelogger_ thinks that was pretty much a request for including a patch in our kdebase
<apachelogger_> Riddell: pushed r153 of k-d-s
<tekteen> what is kubuntu summer of code?
<Riddell> ?
<tekteen> Riddell: is it kubuntu's mentoring program for google summer of code?
<Riddell> tekteen: never heard of it
 * Jucato thinks tekteen misinterpreted the link in the topic
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what is it?
<Jucato> ideas for GSoC, for would-be Kubuntu participation
<tekteen> what is the link to Kubuntu Summer Of Code Ideas?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> so my second comment?
<tekteen> kubuntu within GSoC
<Jucato> if that's what you meant.yeah
<tekteen> ok
<blizzzek> bye
<tekteen> I am not old enough to join GSoC
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed kdesudo is becoming popular on kde-apps :) gentoo now had an ebuild
<buz> maybe a decent power manager gui for kde4 could be an useful gsoc contribution?
<jpatrick> buz: I believe kde are working on one..
<buz> does gsoc even accept "distro only" stuff?
<Riddell> that would be good
<Riddell> maybe sebas knows the progress on the plasma one
<buz> a md raid gui would be neat
<smarter> what's the minimal age for GSoC participation?
<buz> scripts for weekly kde svn snapshots
<Riddell> smarter: 18
<jpatrick> smarter: we'll have our chance, don't worry
<smarter> jpatrick: ;)
<smarter> it means that I've four years to finish my C++ book ^^'
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you be at fosdem finally ? I'll arrive on saturday 10:15 AM
<buz> hacking dvd iso support into kaffeine would be nice, but i think thats more of a xine job than anything else
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice ;)
<Riddell> buz: kaffeine can play dvds fine
<buz> but not isos
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll send you an sms when on site so that we can find each other, unless you don't wan't to see me of course :)
<buz> i'm too lazy to swap dvds so i have a bunch of isos on my NAS
<buz> to watch them i have to mount them via loopback
<Tonio_> buz: can't you mount your iso and then read it with kaffeine ?
<buz> yeah i do that :P
<Tonio_> buz: well post a feature request bug to kaffeine bugtracker then ;)
<buz> i think it should go to xine
<Tonio_> buz: there isn't much we can do I'm affraid...
<Tonio_> buz: also, you can use http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kfuseiso?content=46526 to make the mounting process easier :)
<buz> neat
<buz> i'll check that
<Tonio_> buz: this one seems better : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountISO?content=11577
<buz> well mplayer actually can play isos but it does not supoprt menu :(
<Jucato> (stdin made a mountISO thingy too)
<buz> otoh, intel's xvideo implementation is badly broken anyway
<Tonio_> Jucato: duplicating efforts is bad :)
<buz> so until they fix this, i cant watch videos very well
<Tonio_> buz: same with ati fglrx :)
<Jucato> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<buz> not quite that badly
<Tonio_> buz: simply no xv at all ;)
<Jucato> "It's different from other scripts in that it uses the KDE GUI (kdialog) to get the file/mount point and password (kdesu) from the user (though everything is still done in the bash shell)." (according to stdin)
<Tonio_> same with radeonhd, although this is supposed to be added soon
<buz> oh my at1400 occasionally did xvideo
<buz> then after the next reboot it stopped doing it
<buz> after 2 months i got rid of that machine :P
<Tonio_> buz: I was talking about recent chips, like tha all X1xxx series
<buz> yeah i mine was radeon 1400
<buz> figured i go to open source heroes at intel only to see that they dont do xvideo properly either
<Tonio_> well, sad to say, but nvidia seems to provide good video drivers for linux.....
<buz> sort of
<Tonio_> btw, I'm hopefull concerning radeonhd
<buz> well i'm hopeful concerning intel, too
<Tonio_> 2008 will see 3D and 2D acceleration as well as XVideo support coming arround
<buz> if it was for me, i would want h.264 acceleration
<buz> but i doubt thats gonna happen
<Tonio_> no chance :)
<buz> mhh intel 4100 supposedly can do it
<buz> not sure if they will support it on linux though
 * Tm_T is slowly going to panic mode
<jjesse> Tm_T: why the panic mode?
<jjesse> don't people usually quickly go into panic mode?
<Tm_T> not me
<Tm_T> well, I can go slowly or quickly
<Tm_T> jjesse: UDW hour is closing
<jjesse> UDW?
<Tm_T> Ubuntu Developer Week
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> what channel is that one?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-classroom
<jjesse> you doing a session i assume?
<Tm_T> should in 3 hours or so
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I think you need a tea, mom
<Tm_T> apachelogger: indeed
<jjesse> is the current kubntu-kde4 alternate cd how things are going to look for the hardy release?
<jjesse> or will it be a live cd?
<jjesse> cause it will be a big difference how the book goes
<Riddell> jjesse: it'll be a live CD
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: 5.0b includes a .svn directory in ts - please ensure that you don't ship any .svn .git etc. directories
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: yeah I know
<apache|mobile> :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: removed them in v0.5. fixing some more things and releasing it in about half an hour
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: ok, packaging is almost finished
<jjesse> Riddell: cool thanks
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: and then concert time!
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: concert time?
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: yeah. there is a concert in about 4-5 hours
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: ah, very nice :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: y
<apache|mobile> me loves concerts
<apache|mobile> oh
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: the application icon should go into hicolor not oxygen
<Artemis_Fowl> ?
<Artemis_Fowl> why?
<apache|mobile> ox64-app-kgrubeditor.png
<Artemis_Fowl> y i know
<Artemis_Fowl> why sould it go there?
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: otherwise it's not accessible for non-kde
<apache|mobile> or rather, non-oxygen using desktop
<Artemis_Fowl> so rename all ox to hi?
<apache|mobile> while hicolor is the lowest fallback for _all_ freedesktop compatible desktops
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<Riddell> not all
<Riddell> just the one used in the menu .desktop file
<apache|mobile> true
<Tm_T> stdin: one issue gone with packages of .9 is, Amarok collection lost ;((
<stdin> hmm, wonder how/why that is..
<apache|mobile> Tm_T: collection lost in KDE 4?
<Tm_T> apache|mobile: nope, 3.5.9
<apache|mobile> Oo
<apache|mobile> that is rather strange actually
<apache|mobile> though, maybe the issues are the same
<Tm_T> it is, well, actually it got "forgot" totally, including what dirs what selected
<Tm_T> I had to reselect and rescan
<apache|mobile> uh
<apache|mobile> yeah
<apache|mobile> sounds pretty much the same
<apache|mobile> Amarok wasn't able to get the HAL id of partitions from kded
<Tm_T> apache|mobile: you little!
<apache|mobile> so it lost all traces of that partition
 * apache|mobile gives Tm_T a cup of tea
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: compiling hopefully with the last changes
<apache|mobile> uhm
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: grub settings -> background -> splash preview doesn't go away
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: click on it :)
<apache|mobile> nah, doesn't work
<apache|mobile> maybe it's an .0b issue
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: really? have tried numerous previews. none caused any problem at all. let me check it out
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: http://aplg.kollide.net/ubuntu_black.xpm.gz
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: did it over 20 times. maybe it is splash-image-specific. upload somewhere the splashimage
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: u are really quick :)
<apache|mobile> I am way ahead :P
<apache|mobile> btw, if anyone wants a screeny: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot89.png
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: no problem with the splash image over here. do a 'ls -l /tmp'
<manchicken> Is pycentral broken for anybody else?
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 309406 2008-02-19 17:02 qgrubeditor.xpm
<apache|mobile> ah
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: issue found
<apache|mobile> it only happens with composite
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: really strange.
 * apache|mobile does a testbuild
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: everything seems to be working properly. o.5 will be out in about 5-10 mins
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: did you fix the issue with composite?
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: I have no clue why this is happening. it certainly is not due to my code. maybe ask the Qt devs to fix it....
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: hehe, we probably should just never talk about it again and hope none discovers it ;-)
<apache|mobile> <-- totally lazy
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: question: are the .desktop files ok? they are under the other/ subdirectory
<apache|mobile> hm
<apache|mobile> I think
<apache|mobile> Exec=gksu /usr/bin/kgrubeditor
<apache|mobile> should be
<apache|mobile> Exec=gksu kgrubeditor
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: ok fixed. anything else?
<apache|mobile> or
<apache|mobile> hm
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: did you try it?
<apache|mobile> I am not 100% sure this is going to work
<Tm_T> Scorpions - Hell-Cat
 * apache|mobile knows nothing about gksu
<Tm_T> apache|mobile: MEOWWW
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: me neither
<apache|mobile> very good :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: I don't even have gksu installed
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: you could ask someone in #ubuntu-devel if this is going to work
<apache|mobile> but I just noticed, that I have to fiddle with it anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: it works
<apache|mobile> ok
<apache|mobile> otherwise the desktop files seem ok to me
<apache|mobile> well
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: another question
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: instalation path isn't correct
<apache|mobile> for kgrubeditor.desktop
<apache|mobile> it goes into XDG/applications/kde4
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: why the hell isn't the scalable icon installed?
<apache|mobile> while it should go into XDG/applictions
<apache|mobile> interessting question
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: btw pics/CMakeLists.txt is missing a newline at the end
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: fixed
<Artemis_Fowl> install( FILES other/kgrubeditor.desktop  DESTINATION  ${XDG_APPS_INSTALL_DIR} )
<Artemis_Fowl> install( FILES other/kgrubeditor-kde.desktop  DESTINATION  ${XDG_APPS_INSTALL_DIR} )
<Artemis_Fowl> how should I modify these lines in order for the .desktop files to go to XDG/applictions
<Artemis_Fowl> ???
<apache|mobile> well, maybe it just ends up in the wrong path because of kubuntu
<apache|mobile> because these lines actually look totally right to me
<apache|mobile> hm
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: I think KDE's cmake modules modify XDG_APPS_INSTALL_DIR to go into XDG_APPS_INSTALL_DIR/kde4
<apache|mobile> so only way to fix this would be to reset it for kgrubeditor.desktop
<apache|mobile> but since I have no clue how to do this, right now, I would just leave it that way
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: ok
<apache|mobile> technically gnome should search XDG_APPS_INSTALL_DIR recursive anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: next issue is the scalable icon
<Riddell> is anyone doing the Ubuntu Derivatives Team talk for Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I was asked, so I could do it
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: the name is wrong
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's just after your talk :)
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: it should be a .svgz (i.e. gzip compressed)
 * ScottK prefers to think of Kubuntu as more of a companion than a derivative ...
<Tm_T> Riddell: so it's natural to me to continue for that bit? ;)
<apache|mobile> not a plain .svg
<Riddell> Tm_T: I've no idea what would need to be said, probably just need to be in the channel to answer questions
<Riddell> ScottK++
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: strange. in KDE's svn that's the naming scheme they use
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: nah, they use svgz all over the place :D
<Tm_T> Riddell: I will try to hang out there, yes :)
<apache|mobile> saves a lot of space
<apache|mobile> and bandwith
<apache|mobile> etc.
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: and how do I compress it? using Inkshape? my Graphics designer certainly can't make it today
<smarter> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=415311 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=427835 << Which one is open?
<ubotu> Debian bug 415311 in wnpp "ITP: qdevelop -- A Development Environment for Qt4" [Wishlist,Open]
<smarter> Debian BTS is so confusing...
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: just do a "Save As..." and ensure the ending is .svgz
<apache|mobile> inkscape should then automagically compress it
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: omg I have installed so much crap in this system...I think it will blow sometime
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: hehe, my HDD is filled with stuff needed to build/debug/test KDE 4
<apache|mobile> there is like 1 gig left now :D
<apache|mobile> eventually my system even refuses to start sometimes
<dasKreech> I was always interested on how source code could be bigger than the programs
<Artemis_Fowl> since when was inkshape renamed to inkscape?
<Artemis_Fowl> i had to open the damn Synaptic manager to find this out.....
<apache|mobile> it was named inkshape? Oo
<nixternal> mornin'
<apache|mobile> anoy nixternal
<apache|mobile> nixternal: what issues were you having with k-d-s?
<apache|mobile> hm
<apache|mobile> anoy
<apache|mobile> all new word :D
 * apache|mobile adds that to his dict as 'annoyed ahoy'
<nixternal> apache|mobile: wasn't just me, it was everyone and their mother...KDE 4 didn't work, and you couldn't use KDE 4 apps within KDE 3, including qtconfig-qt4
<apache|mobile> hmmmm
<apache|mobile> KDE 4 within KDE 3
<apache|mobile> any ideas why?
<smarter> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=415311 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=427835 << Which one is open?
<ubotu> Debian bug 415311 in wnpp "ITP: qdevelop -- A Development Environment for Qt4" [Wishlist,Open]
<nixternal> apache|mobile: kde4rc pointing at kde-user-profile seemed to be an issue, because commenting it out would at least allow you to log into KDE 4, but nothing worked until everything in kde4rc was removed
<nixternal> there are settings somewhere in the k-d-s stuff for kde4 that isn't working
<apache|mobile> well
<apache|mobile> plasma wouldn't load
<apache|mobile> because someone renamed TODO-plasma-appletsrc to plasma-appletsrc
<apache|mobile> which makes plasma go wocka
<apache|mobile> if userProfileMapFile=/etc/kde-user-profile is in kde4rc kde4 wouldn't start at all
<apache|mobile> but technically both issues should be fixed in latest revision of k-d-s
<apache|mobile> nixternal: can you please try the version in bzr?
<apache|mobile> nixternal: and please uncomment the makefile lines if it is working :)
 * apache|mobile luckily forgot that
<nixternal> in a bit...gotta catch up on email, and then finish my homework
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: v0.5 was successfully packaged and installed. now uploading
<Artemis_Fowl> source forge is too sluggish
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: I can suggest launchpad ;-)
<apache|mobile> or you could join the KDE extragear and use KDE for tarball hosting etc.
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: launchpad provides SVN?
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: nope, but Bazaar
<apache|mobile> which is similar to GIT
<apache|mobile> alternately you could use KDE SVN and do the release stuff and tarball hosting on launchpad
<apache|mobile> LP can import SVN, so it wouldn't make much difference for a visitor who wants to browse the source the code in LP
<apache|mobile> wb Nightrose
<Nightrose> re :)
 * Nightrose cuddles apache|mobile
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: wie war die uni? :P
<Nightrose> <- bOrked from hacking
<apache|mobile> hehe
<apache|mobile> you shouldn't do hacking with sven.... I imagine that super exhausting
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> *g* exactly
<Nightrose> and we two hacking on some strange crypto stuff = fail :P
<ScottK> Artemis_Fowl: Of course you should consider if it's important to host your Free Software project on a system that is also FOSS.  Neither LP nor Sourceforge qualify in that regard.
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: hehe
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: I created 443 SLOC yesterday
<Nightrose> apache|mobile: wohooooooo
<Nightrose> for neon?
<apache|mobile> yep
<Nightrose> nifty :)
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: ScottK is right on this, in case it is important I can suggest KDE
<Nightrose> oh and sven of course always gets super excited about the most absurd crypto stuff - it´s actually quite funny ;-)
<ScottK> apache|mobile: How many of the 443 were correct?
<Nightrose> oO
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: considering that I think sven might write code alan cox wouldn't like
<Nightrose> indeed
<apache|mobile> ScottK: all, I am tha uberrubyhaXX0r :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<Artemis_Fowl> ok. Upload to SourceForge is done. Following KDE-apps.org
 * ScottK touched about 50 lines yesterday, but only netted about 10 more than I started with and rolled a release candidate tarball.  
<Nightrose> <- about 200 today
<Nightrose> including about 50 that were worthless
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: people still use sourceforge?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: what's the alternative really?
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: not really :) but it provides me with something I need: SVN
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: sourceforge does subversion?
<Riddell> I thought they only had cvs
<apache|mobile> nah
<nixternal> they do svn as well
<apache|mobile> they have SVN as long as KDE does
<Riddell> well well
<Tm_T> but it's even buggier than their cvs which tend to be broken every time I need it
<apache|mobile> :D
<apache|mobile> oh
<apache|mobile> google code is also nice
<apache|mobile> and it has SVN
 * apache|mobile likes google code hosting for small projects
<Riddell> nothing is easier to use than launchpad, in my humble opinion
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> though I fail to use it too =)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » I think that probably you should put a disclaimer in there ;)
<apache|mobile> ^_^
 * apache|mobile kicks sed
<apache|mobile> I never liked that application
<apache|mobile> never will
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: of what?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » you work for the comapny that makes it :)
<Artemis_Fowl> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=75442
<Riddell> there is that, but bzr really is the best revision control system and launchpad makes it oh so easy to host with it, I'm not just saying it to make my employer happy :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobileL you may start whenever you want
<Riddell> 17:01 < dholbach> Next up is "MOTU Processes"  in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> 9Kubuntu talk in 1 hour)
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: please let me know when the .deb package is ready. I really need it
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: for?
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: oh and don't forget its tricky dependency: imagemagick
<apache|mobile> Riddell: I guess we can throw kgrubeditor in the PPA neverminding whether it gets a freeze exception?
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: it depends on imagemagick?
<Riddell> apache|mobile: of course
<apache|mobile> cool
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: yeah...in order to decompress the splash images
<apache|mobile> omg
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: it can work without it but if there is no imagemagick, you get no splash image creation/preview
<apache|mobile> Artemis_Fowl: it only requires 'convert'?
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: y
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: and of course gzip
<Artemis_Fowl> apache|mobile: but you told me there is no need for such a dependency
<apache|mobile> well, gzip is a baseutil so I don't need to depend on it
<apache|mobile> right :D
<Riddell> mzungu: can you do the question forwarding for Tm_T's talk in an hour?
<Tm_T> pretty pretty please?
<mzungu> ok
<mzungu> just going to eat for now
<mzungu> ;)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> same here
<Tm_T> and coffee, a lot
<mzungu> (ugali, sukuma-wiki, and nyama ;) )
<apache|mobile> mhhh
<apache|mobile> coffee
<Artemis_Fowl> omg. kde-apps is stupid. KGRUBEditor completely disappeared (you could only access it using the direct URL) and it did not appear until I updated it for second time......
<Tm_T> hrrrrrr
 * Tm_T is getting very nervous
<Tm_T> so time to play some guitar =)
 * apache|mobile gives Tm_T another cup of tea
<jussi01> Tm_T: calm down, its all good :)
<Tm_T> it is NOT
<Tm_T> in my age nothing is good
<jussi01> Tm_T: hehe, yes it is, nothing to stress about
<Tm_T> bah, I can't even stress peacefully these days ;))
 * Tm_T hugs jussi01 
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 hugs Tm_T 
<jussi01> Tm_T: go play a song on your guitar for me ok?
<Tm_T> can't, already bleeding in fingertips
<jussi01> Tm_T: Play Collective Soul - Run
<Tm_T> dunno that
<Tm_T> I crawled thru Blue Oyster Cult album Secret Treaties
<jussi01> Tm_T: go look it up, great song :)
<buz> has anyone got a laptop with a highres screen? on mine, okular shows pdf way too small
<buz> but acroread is perfect
<Tm_T> buz: laptop is needed for...
<nosrednaekim> buz » 1440x900?
<buz> nosrednaekim: yes (mine is 1920x1200 at 15")
<jussi01> Tm_T: http://www.azchords.com/c/collectivesoul-tabs-841/run-tabs-103448.html
<buz> Tm_T: because desktop lcd generally all have the same dpi
<Tm_T> buz: I don't have lcd, but I force strange dpi with my 19" CRT
<buz> well i'm more inclined to believe okular ignores the dpi
<Tm_T> buz: could be possibility
<buz> because acrobat scales according to dpi, whereas okular is always off the same factor
<buz> same in kpdf, so it's probably a poppler bug
<Tm_T> hmm
 * Tm_T is happy with kpdf in his whacky 1792x1344 resolution
<mzungu> Riddell, Tm_T, I may have to duck - we've just lost power here (ah! the joys of africa!)
<Tm_T> his/her/its
<Tm_T> mzungu: roger
<jussi01> mzungu: nm, Ive got it, if need be
<Tm_T> jussi01: I was about to ask you, thanks son
<jussi01> :)
<buz> you run a 19" crt at that resolution? wow
<Tm_T> buz: yes?
<buz> did not know that was possible
<mzungu> great - hopefully, it will return - but thought i'd better let you know ;)
<jussi01> mzungu: good luck :)
<Tm_T> buz: 75 Hz and colours I haven't seen on any LCD yet :(
<Tm_T> buz: reasons I'm still with CRT
<buz> well yes
<buz> but they need too much space
<buz> plus i get headache at below 100hz
<Tm_T> that's not a problem here
<Tm_T> and I'm used to have 60 Hz monitors
<buz> i cant stand 60hz for 5min even
<buz> i can live with 85 for a while
<buz> but not for too long
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I don't notice any flickering here
<Tm_T> and eyes are good with these settings, but if you make me read some shiny white paper in bright light, I'll kill you after I'm gone blind and bleeding
<buz> hehe
<Tm_T> buz: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Tm_T> ugly, I know, and don't care, it's best thus far for me
<buz> is there any way to get the qt3 apps to inherit kde4 colors?
<Tm_T> mmmm, no idea
<nosrednaekim> buz » not that I have seen
<Tm_T> I mainly use KDE3 still
<buz> i would like the dark kde4 style but it's useless without matching kde3 colors
<buz> nosrednaekim: there's a setting in system settings but it does not work
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... it works for gtk apps though
<buz> i have occasionally seen kde3 apps adopt kde4 colors
<buz> but damn me if i can figure out how to force it
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu talk about to begin in #ubuntu-classroom
<buz> nosrednaekim: the checkbox in colors dialog does not even remember the setting upon restarts of system settings
<buz> probably does not work because of that
<jussi01> Tm_T: when do you want the questions to start?
<Tm_T> jussi01: pretty much rightaway
<jussi01> kk
<Riddell> jussi01: paste who the question is from too
<jussi01> Riddell: sure
<Tm_T> jussi01: hrr, quick rolling
<jussi01> hehe, sorry
<jussi01> Tm_T: yoou want to next me when you are done?
<Tm_T> jussi01: nah, just make sure I manage to answer, or someone else
<jussi01> ok
<coreymon77> hi people
<jussi01> Tm_T: best if you next me ;)
<coreymon77> thats better
<coreymon77> anyways
<Tm_T> jussi01: going mostly fine thanks, but sure if needed I poke
<coreymon77> so, we have a meeting tomorrow huh?
<coreymon77> i might actually be able to make this one
<coreymon77> seeing as its at a sane time for me
<coreymon77> meh
<coreymon77> bye
<Tm_T> apache|mobile: MOOOH!
<polopolo> hello all
<Tm_T> polopolo: welcome :)
<polopolo> Is this the place to ask if something can be added on a package?
<Tm_T> sure
<polopolo> well
<mhb> hi folks, hope you're keeping Kubuntu rocking while I'm really busy with school
<polopolo> in the ubuntu-restricted-extras a package is included called msttcorefonts
<nosrednaekim> mhb » yep :)
<mhb> advice to you: if you want to learn something really hard, go for set theory
<polopolo> but in kubuntu-restricted-extras, it's not, is it possible to include it
<polopolo> for the next version after hardy?
<Tm_T> maaaaaah I'm frozen
<ScottK> That's not a bad suggestion.
<cheguevara> yeah it makes sense
<steveire> Hi. Regarding the 3.5.9 packages in ppa. Are they going to get into a more official and supported repo at any time?
<Tm_T> steveire: see kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> I wonder how they are unsupported now
<steveire> Tm_T: That's what I'm talking about
<steveire> It's in a ppa rather than anywhere else (signed)
<ScottK> steveire: The only potential target for more official would be gutsy-backports and that's equally unsupported.
<_StefanS_> what was that change you need to do in order to get kde4 to work... something in the startup script
<Tm_T> steveire: heh, IMO that's best support, lp ftw (true signing would be good)
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_ » nothing I know of..it should just work
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: right, but not if you updated with the latest packages
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: userProfileMapFile=/etc/kde-user-profile should be commented out or something
<_StefanS_> brb
<nosrednaekim> oh....
<steveire> There used to be a kubuntu.org repo crypto signed for this stuff.
<steveire> I bring up support because the page says 'These packages are not well supported.'
<Tm_T> phew
<jussi01> Tm_T: Im off, catch you in a bit!
<Tm_T> jussi01: thanks son :))
<jussi01> no probs dad :)
<Nightrose> Tm_T: well done mom ;-)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<cheguevara> lol
<smarter> How can I get my qdevelop package in Debian?
<Tm_T> Nightrose: well done my own grave that is, my dear child?
<Nightrose> ;-) nah
<nixternal> man, there were so many duplicate kde4 bugs, and kde4 bugs created almost a year ago....cleaned up quite a few though
<nixternal> now it is time to work on homework!
<nixternal> yay! I hate database homework!
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> actually, I hate functional dependencies
<nixternal> oh well, gotta get it done within the hour though...back in a bit
<jjesse> nixternal: still snowing in chi town?
<nareshov> need help with kde4 startup, .xsession-error has something in it
<nixternal> jjesse: hasn't snowed in chicago at all...we haven't had any snow in over a week now...just cold
<cheguevara> nareshov, whast the something
<cheguevara> *whats
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara » he figured it out.
<nosrednaekim> it was the k-d-s again <_<
<cheguevara> oh kk :P
<cheguevara> yeah that what i was thinking :P
<oloughlin75> k-d-s?
<cheguevara> kubuntu-default-settings
<oloughlin75> ohh
<jjesse> nixternal: must be nice to not have snow in a week.... we are still gettting snow... they are concerned the grand river might flood
<jjesse> when the snow melts
<nixternal> ya, we have the salt creek, dupage river, and the des plaines river all threatening to flood when the thaw occurs
<nixternal> thankfully we live on a huge hill, so flooding doesn't bother us
<jjesse> yeah i don't live near the river but there was a big story on it on saturday
<Tm_T> yay, I got doctor for monday <3
<Tm_T> my things are moving forward very quickly
<jjesse> yay for doctor appoitnments
<uga> oh my... (not worksafe, but... related to ubuntu) http://www.frikipedia.es/images/1/1e/Ubuntu_5.11.jpg
<uga> frikipedia is a website emulating wikipedia, but in a sarcastic style
<uga> (translated, it'd be "freakypedia")
<Tm_T> jjesse: indeed, especially for this kind of ones
<smarter> uncyclopedia rocks
<jjesse> good luck w/ the doctor then
<Tm_T> jjesse: thanks :)
<Tm_T> jjesse: prolly will be a start for a year(s) of therapy so it's good
<jjesse> Tm_T: i hope he/she can figure out how best to help you out
<Tm_T> jjesse: all she has to do is to get me further times :-P
<buz> my experience has been that unless you go to a specialist doctor, you know more than him after 3 hours of googling
<Tm_T> and put her name in to one paper
<Tm_T> buz: yup, glad these doctors listen me, not just tell me what I'm supposed to feel
<buz> well i make em listen :P
<smarter> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Uncyclux :}
<Tm_T> basicly they now verify I do have thing called "asperger syndrome" or they keep wondering if it is, both are good in my case
<jjesse> isn't that often times described as functional autism?
<buz> well its on the autism scale
<Tm_T> yup
<buz> as for functioning, that would probably depend on the individual
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I do have one of those hard to detect ones, as being learnt lots of things to "do by hard thinking" but meh, tired to bang my head against the wall too often
<jjesse> i think i heard that a lof IT people have some form of aspergers
<buz> well it's somewhat hard to properly segment, some are "just" shy and introvert
<Tm_T> buz: do I look shy? =)
<buz> irc does not count
<Tm_T> buz: ok, you haven't seen me "IRL" ;)
<Tm_T> in my case it's more about what I see and understand and how I see and understand
<buz> i dont have much trust in shrinks though
<Tm_T> me neither, that's why I had to discover things myself
<Tm_T> now I know when I have to say "no that's not it"
<buz> yeah, when i go to a doctor i usually demand to run test x and z to rule out or confirm what i'm not sure about
<Tm_T> to me it's not about am I sick or not, it's more about are my features acceptable by society or not
<buz> not being able to figure that out does point in the autism spectrum, yes
<buz> then again society is a bitch to figure out so...
<Tm_T> heh, I have been trying to fit into society and "normal way of thinking" most of my life, I can't so time to make sure noone is trying to force me anymore
<Tm_T> buz: agreed =)
<Tm_T> shame this all took over 100 years to me to realise
<apachelogger> d'oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please nuke kgrubeditor from the new queue
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hey, was it you or who working with KDE3 -> KDE4 migration assistant?
 * apachelogger defenitely thinks dput should ask which configuration to use
<apachelogger> Tm_T: none did yet
<buz> mhh weird
<Tm_T> apachelogger: but you have been thinking it atleast?
<buz> i somehow managed to "replace" kopete statuts icons with colored quadrats
<buz> squares
<cheguevara> apachelogger, are you gonna re-upload k-d-s with kde 4 settings again?
<Tm_T> buz: shot please
<hunger> Are there kde 3.5.9 debs yet?
<buz> hunger: yes
<Tm_T> hunger: are
<cheguevara> they are in hardy repos and a ppa
<apachelogger> cheguevara: only if nixternal gives his ok
<cheguevara> kk
<apachelogger> Tm_T: pretty much so, I geuss
<apachelogger> *guess
<hunger> Ah, cool, I already have them installed!
<hunger> Just need to restart X;-) Stupid me.
<apachelogger> lol
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ok, because I think my summer project will somewhat "touch" this area, being migration assistant from Windows and others to Kubuntu
<hunger> maybe I should switch to bigger fonts.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: so, fiddling with same settings in the end
<buz> Tm_T: http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8268/kopetesnapshotqg0.png
<Tm_T> buz: wow, err, how?! I mean, wow, err, wwow
<buz> i have no f* idea
<cheguevara> lol
<buz> i was playing around with themeing
<apachelogger> Tonio_: is there a reason why kdesudo-kde4 wasn't archived on revu?
<buz> and suddenly that happened
<buz> it actually works that way, just looks weird
<apachelogger> jpatrick: please have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kgrubeditor
<jpatrick> apachelogger: you have two: kde4-wrapper-creation: one in rules and the other in cdbs/kde.mk
<Tm_T> buz: but, err, that shouldn't happen, you fiddled with icon theme?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: read comment in rules :)
<buz> well i'm not sure whether theme manager does that
<buz> as for the other icons, they seem to be fine
<jpatrick> KGRUBEditor-(.*)-src\.tar\.bz2
<jpatrick> yay
<apachelogger> jpatrick: ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: because a second person needs to approve :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: feel free to approve it ;)
<Tonio_> s/approve/archive
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it already is
<jpatrick> apachelogger: for crappy upstream tar names :)
<buz> sounds like i maybe should reinstall hardy from scratch
<buz> may just do that with the next iso
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, difference is what we like :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger: +1 from me, looks good
 * jpatrick logs into revu
 * apachelogger creates a FFE request
<jpatrick> "Feature Freeze is in effect, your packages won't get reviewed."
<apachelogger> haha, aparently they do :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger: just upload and let Riddell do the approving :)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: no exception request?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: T0n!o didn't need one, but that was kdesudo...
<Riddell> kdesudo is in main
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: so don't nuke kgrubeditor but give it an approve :D
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you didn't want me to read this ? ;)
<Tonio_> T0n!o... ^^
<apachelogger> jpatrick is just too leet
<jpatrick> !leet | Tonio_
<ubotu> Tonio_: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<jpatrick> ;-)
<Tonio_> ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: didn't want to distrib
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well technically, kdesudo isn't a new feature, it just fixes a kde4 issue -> no way to graphically start applications with root permissions...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and btw, it is a kubuntu native development somehow, so it's specific
<apachelogger> technically kgrubeditor is a bugfix release for qgrubeditor
<apachelogger> just exchanged the q with a k I'd say :P
 * apachelogger grabs something to drink before he dehydrates
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, that can be debated....
<Tonio_> qgrubeditor works, kdesu-kde4 doesn't :)
<apachelogger> well, kdesu works
<apachelogger> just not as well
<Tonio_> apachelogger: on kde4 ?
<apachelogger> yups
<Tonio_> apachelogger: last time I tested, it didn't work at all....
<apachelogger> built with sudo support
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, we fixed that 3 days after 4.0.0 release I think
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well isn't that any better to have kdesudo ready for hardy ?
<Tonio_> I think it is pretty good news, imho :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: oh, it is :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah just the way we uploaded isn't nice iyho :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sorry for this :)
<apachelogger> honestly, I don't care, as long as I have kdesudo in hardy
<cheguevara> heh
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well kde4 version isn't perfect, but works
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't plan to work on it before hardy is released, and will have hardy+1 plans for it
<Tonio_> atm kdesudo kde3 is more important imho
<apachelogger> yep
<oloughlin75> has anybody used the amarok2 preview?
<buz> i tried
<buz> would not wrk
<oloughlin75> i wont bother than
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> works for me
<nareshov> >_>
<oloughlin75> apachelogger: good enough to use it every day?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> otherwise it wouldn't be a technical preview
<oloughlin75> then i wont bother :)
<cheguevara> lol
<nareshov> What is knotify4 and why does it use up a lot of memory? :|
<crimsun_> Tonio_: ok, looking now.  (Still travelling)
<Riddell> stdin: about?
<blizzzek> gn8
<blueyed> Any opinions on bug 118939?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118939 in kdelibs "Apport does not get used for crashing KDE programs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118939
<Riddell> blueyed: KDE has its own crash handler
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-20
<jjesse> anyone else having problems w/ sound returning after resuming from suspend on kde4 and gutsy?
<jjesse> to suspend i'm using the command sudo /etc/acpi/suspend.sh
<coreymon77> jjesse: ive been having sound problems for a long time now
<coreymon77> jjesse: i gave up
<jjesse> coreymon77: hrmm i'm having problems as well
<jjesse> i did figure out my hardy upgrade on my ubuntu box though so i feel somewhat successfull
<coreymon77> jjesse: its wasnt hardy for me
<jjesse> yeah sounds stinks for me on all builds :(
<coreymon77> jjesse: whats the ubotu command to search the apt repos?
<oloughlin75> coreymon77: !find package
<coreymon77> as in !find amsn or !find package amsn
<oloughlin75> !find amsn
<ubotu> Found: amsn
<jjesse> glad i could help :)
<jjesse> !find jockey
<jjesse> !info jockey
<ubotu> Package/file jockey does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Package jockey does not exist in gutsy
<oloughlin75> jjesse: Do you know of a small open source project to help me learn either c or python with? I am familiar with java, but would like to learn one of those languages, and maybe contribute actual code. :)
<jjesse> !info jockey hardy
<ubotu> Package jockey does not exist in hardy
<jjesse> kubuntu is a great place to learn python :)
<jjesse> we use a lot of it :)
<jjesse> !info jockey-kde
<jjesse> !info jockey-kde hardy
<ubotu> Package jockey-kde does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<jjesse> oloughlin75: i'm probablly not the best person to help you out
<jjesse> as i do documenatation and mostly make a pest of myself to the real developers :)
<oloughlin75> lol, alright
<jjesse> nixternal: can you help oloughlin75 out?
<jjesse> afk eating dinner
<oloughlin75> :)
<cheguevara> any php coders here
<oloughlin75> jjesse: :)
 * ryanakca has officially decided that he hates  rounded cornners
<oloughlin75> ryanakca: dont look pretty enough for you?
<ryanakca> oloughlin75: nah, they're just a pita to implement
<ryanakca> mibbit?
<nixternal_> http://www.andlinux.org/index.php  <- that is pretty kick arse
<nixternal_> ya, I am at skewl
<nixternal_> this one classroom blocks all of our ports
<oloughlin75> nixternal_: jjesse said to ask you so.....
<ryanakca> ouch
<nixternal_> said to ask me what?
<oloughlin75> Do you know of a small open source project to help me learn either c or python with? I am familiar with java, but would like to learn one of those languages, and maybe contribute actual code. :)
<oloughlin75> had to find it lol
<nixternal_> you are like me, good with java :)
<nixternal_> umm, I just make stuff up, I learned C++ in school, but I am learning Python now
<nixternal_> there are plenty of projects, but there are a couple of hands-on electronic books for python which are good
<Riddell> nixternal_: does that really work?
<oloughlin75> im not great at learning programming through books, so i am looking for a small project to read through
<oloughlin75> but i guess now that i am familiar with java ill understand a book a lot better
<ryanakca> oloughlin75: do you care if it has a frontend (ex: pykde, pyqt, pygtk, etc?)
<uga> oloughlin75: it's best to create your own project for that
<oloughlin75> (havent tried lear)arning from a book in over a ye
<uga> oloughlin75: why not just create a (simple) application that you really need
<oloughlin75> uga: a the moment i dont need anything :/
<uga> weird, everyone says "oh, if I had that app in linux..."
<uga> that's how I wrote my first proggie ;)
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » go check out my compiz configuration program and take a look at how it works.
<oloughlin75> where?
<nosrednaekim> its fairly simple, and I can explan how it works.
<ryanakca> oloughlin75: look through http://www.spoj.pl/ for small exercises
<nosrednaekim> where are the tutorial day logs?
<oloughlin75> ryanakca: ill look at that site, many thanks
<ryanakca> methinks they're still in the #kubuntu topic
<ryanakca> Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD
<oloughlin75> Scared by C++? Quite right too. Learn how to code graphical apps in an hour with PyKDE 4.
<oloughlin75> looks good, lmao
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca » lol, I never read that :)
<Riddell> oloughlin75: code a graphical editor for /etc/sudoers
<Riddell> or, add a proxy question to ubiquity (copying the gtk frontend)
<oloughlin75> whats /etc/sudoers?
<Riddell> config file for sudo
<oloughlin75> (been on linux llike a week)
<Riddell> oloughlin75: ok, here's a better one, learn pykde then write tutorials for it on techbase.kde.org
<oloughlin75> ahh, ill mis writing out GUIs ;(
<oloughlin75> by hand
<nosrednaekim> you can if you want :)
<nixternal_> https://downloads.channel8.msdn.com/Products.aspx   <- for all of you aspiring windows developers
<oloughlin75> free visual studio for students?
<nixternal_> and then some :)
<nosrednaekim> bleh.
<oloughlin75> nixternal_: got to be a member to download ;)
<nosrednaekim> i'l pass... i'd have to install windows :)
<nixternal_> Riddell: does what work? learning from the hands on e-books?
<nixternal_> I have learned a little bit from it..but actually I have learned more from the PyQt4 book and just trying stuff out on my own...only problem, I can't think of any itches to scratch for writing some code
<ScottK> nixternal_: You may be the only aspiring Windows developer here.
<nixternal_> :p
<nosrednaekim> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal_> I am probably the only Windows developer here, or ex-Microsoft employee
<Riddell> nixternal_: want to add proxy setup to ubiquity?
<oloughlin75> nixternal_: your an ex employee?
<nixternal_> Riddell: I can look at it and see if I can work something up...as long as I have an idea of what is supposed to happen of course, and maybe a bit of hand-holding :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: for /etc/sudoers, don't we (Ubuntu) just add users to the "admin" group?
<nixternal_> oloughlin75: yes I am an ex-emp
<oloughlin75> nixternal_: how is it working over there?
<ScottK> nixternal_: Here's an idea for you ...  How about an add-on for Kmail to make it pointy click to create your GPG key, add it so your sending acount and upload it to a key server.  IIRC there's still CLI needed for some steps in that.
<nixternal_> sucks
<nixternal_> scottk: KGPG
<oloughlin75> lol, just making sure :)
<nixternal_> done
<ryanakca> Riddell: btw, I'm interested in the visuder/keditsudoers/etc task... might take me quite a while though :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: there's many more options for finer grained control
<Riddell> ryanakca: I often want to set it to not ask for a password but I can never remember the syntax
<ScottK> nixternal_: From in Kmail?
<nixternal_> pay was OK, benefits were great, but the atmosphere was crappy because I was a nobody...we did some API testing crap and their alpha testing...and even while working there, I didn't use Windows
<nixternal_> dunno about from kmail
<ryanakca> Riddell: set what? sudo / /etc/sudoers ?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » you just have to uncomment the one line :)
<oloughlin75> nixternal_: whats a good python IDE? I just need a compile/run button
<nixternal_> Riddell: is there any documentation (wiki page) of the proxy stuff that needs to be added to Ubiquity?
<nixternal_> oloughlin75: Eclipse with PyDev
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » python doesn't compile :)
<oloughlin75> interpret and run***
<nixternal_> there you go :)
<oloughlin75> can it compile nativley though?
<nixternal_> I have to admit, mibbit is kind of nice actually
<Riddell> nixternal_: sent you e-mail
<oloughlin75> im used to ecclipse
<nosrednaekim> python is not meant to be compiled...
<nixternal_> Riddell: groovy, thanks..I will look at it when I get home..I should be leaving class in a little bit
<nixternal_> my head is going to blow up with this DB class... 1NF, 2NF, 3NF, 4NF, BCNF...wth is wrong with the people who created DBs?
<nixternal_> parent key, foreign key, component key, relations (and not with your girlfriend)
<nixternal_> INSANE!
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> nixternal_: shouldn't you be paying attention?
<nixternal_> probably
<oloughlin75> tsk tsk
<nixternal_> so far I have done pretty good faking like I know this stuff though
 * Riddell sleeps
<nixternal_> k'nite Riddell
<nixternal_> I just shake my head to make the professor think I know what he is talking about
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> in python is it standard to keep GUI and logic separate?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » I don't....
<nosrednaekim> but there is always a separate .ui file that is imported that contains the actual GUI
<oloughlin75> i mean separation by classes. in java you usually dont mix
<oloughlin75> but i suppose this will be mor elike visual basic
<oloughlin75> style isnt super important
<nixternal_> I like to code keeping ui and logic separate no matter the language I use
<nixternal_> even java
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... I have to say, some of my personal use programs are ugly:)
<nixternal_> muhahah, we were just asked what is NULL mean in DB/SQL, and I said "depends on the data type" because that is what it means to me in coding..and I was right
<nixternal_> now the teacher really thinks I know what I am doing
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal_> ME THE WIN!
<oloughlin75> whats mylyn/
<oloughlin75> ?
<nixternal_> people were saying "blank!" "0" "nothing"
<oloughlin75> lydev says i need it
<oloughlin75> pydev
<nixternal_> I have no idea
<oloughlin75> Pydev Mylyn Integration (0.3.0) requires plug-in "org.eclipse.mylyn (2.0.0.v20070627-1400)", or later version.
<nixternal_> press the select required when you go to install PyDev through the Eclipse Installer
<nixternal_> it will find it
<oloughlin75> nope
<nixternal_> OK, I am getting ready to head home....so I shall talk to ya in a couple
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » I don't use eclipse... I detest java so I can't really help :)
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: what ide do you use?
<nosrednaekim> I use Kate.... not really an IDE
<oloughlin75> whatre the command to run the file?
<oloughlin75> python /file/?
<nosrednaekim> "python file.py"
<oloughlin75> alright
<oloughlin75> thats simple
<ryanakca> hmm... for the masthead, should it be sharpcorners or rounded corners?
<oloughlin75> ill just use geany
<oloughlin75> oh my oh my
<oloughlin75> no class declaration
<oloughlin75> no funstion.method declaration
<oloughlin75> function*
<ryanakca> oloughlin75: in python?
<oloughlin75> yep
<oloughlin75> really weird looking lol
<ryanakca> dunno what you're trying to do, but have you read http://docs.python.org/tut/node11.html or http://www.diveintopython.org/object_oriented_framework/defining_classes.html ?
<oloughlin75> ryanakca: im following the tutorial from the tutorial days -- ill read the dive into python after
<oloughlin75> its got the whole book
<ryanakca> Ah, well, those two links talk about classes :)
<oloughlin75> thats the thing, there arent classes in this program, unless they are implicit
 * ryanakca scratches his head, smiles and nods :)
<oloughlin75> lol alright
<oloughlin75> how would i get the module pyKDE4.kdecore?
<oloughlin75> !find pykde4
<ubotu> Package/file pykde4 does not exist in gutsy
<oloughlin75> !find pykde4 hardy
<ubotu> Package/file pykde4 does not exist in hardy
<cheguevara> !find python-kde4 hardy
<ubotu> Found: python-kde4, python-kde4-dbg, python-kde4-dev, python-kde4-doc
<cheguevara> :P
<oloughlin75> meh
<oloughlin75> thanks
<cheguevara> np
<oloughlin75> !info python-kde4-dev
<ubotu> Package python-kde4-dev does not exist in gutsy
<oloughlin75> !info python-kde4-dev hardy
<ubotu> python-kde4-dev (source: kdebindings-kde4): KDE4 bindings for Python - Development files and scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 178 kB, installed size 2320 kB
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » add backports or the kde4 PPA
<oloughlin75> alright
<oloughlin75> thanks
<nosredna_ekim> to get it for gutsy
<oloughlin75> manage repos doesnt do anything:/
<oloughlin75> the thing doesnt come up
<nosredna_ekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: its not in backports for gutsy
<nosredna_ekim> mm... ok, then its in the PPA
<oloughlin75> ppa?
<nosredna_ekim> personal package archive
<nosredna_ekim> should be on the announcement page
<oloughlin75> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<oloughlin75> ?
<nosredna_ekim> yeah
<oloughlin75> thanks nosredna_ekim
<oloughlin75> and whats with the _?
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75 » got disconnected and my other nick turned into a ghost
<dasKreech> nosredna_ekim: So who you gonna call?
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: /msg nickserv recovery password
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: /msg nickserv recovery screenanme password
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: /msg nickserv recover screenanme password
<oloughlin75> thats it ^
<wolf08_>  Anyone familiar with paintEvents in Qt 4.3? I'm trying to update a rectangle of my QWidget with update(QRect()) but it is acting strangely
<wolf08_> The rectangles are the correct size (between 2 points with a slight margin) but the screen update only happens where rectangles overlap
<oloughlin75> Can somebody explain the following line to me?
<oloughlin75> params = {"server":"mpilgrim", "database":"master", "uid":"sa", "pwd":"secret"}
<oloughlin75> it -looks- like an array of strings
<oloughlin75> but what are the colons?
<yuriy> oloughlin75: python?
<wolf08_> It looks like a dictionary
<nixternal> dictionary
<oloughlin75> and whats a dictionary?
<wolf08_> server, database, uid, pwd are the lookup strings
<wolf08_> the others are what you get when you look them up
<wolf08_> ie
<wolf08_> params["server"] = "mpilgrim"
<oloughlin75> so its almost like variable declaration:what it contains?
<oloughlin75> and its making an array like that
<yuriy> oloughlin75: a dictionary, more commonly known as a map
<nixternal> think this:  variable server = "mpilgrim", variable database = "master" and so on
<oloughlin75> ok
<oloughlin75> thanks
<nixternal> but located inside the dictionary
<oloughlin75> alright
<nixternal> or damn, just like wolf08_ said, didn't see that:  [   wolf08_] params["server"] = "mpilgrim"
<wolf08_> =p
<oloughlin75> alright...
<oloughlin75> i get it :)
<oloughlin75> thanks
<oloughlin75> beginner books suck at explaining tihngs ;s
<wolf08_> Absolutely
<wolf08_> I learned python through examples more or less
<oloughlin75> map = " a collection of ket-to-value mappings, where both key and map can be any object..."
<oloughlin75> so much more easier to understand
<wolf08_> Although ironically I find programming Qt4 with C++ easier than programming in Python because everything is so much more structured and concrete
<oloughlin75> wolf08_: thats one thing i like about java
<oloughlin75> more detail almost
<wolf08_> I never got into java. Dunno why.
<oloughlin75> syntax is similar to c++
<oloughlin75> making classes is different but its more or less the same
<oloughlin75> python is reminding me of visual basic a little :/
<wolf08_> =/
<wolf08_> I do like the simplicity of python for quick scripting
<wolf08_> I.E. in calc I'll be asked something that requires some sort of recursion or graph or anything that I can see a computer doing quickly
<wolf08_> And I can model it with python almost instantaniously
<oloughlin75> its take hours to write something like that in java
<wolf08_> Converging series wher eI spet out every nth term? Yeah. Fractals? Yeah. Graphs? Yeah.
<oloughlin75> to get the gui to draw
<wolf08_> Heh
<vorian> evening :)
<oloughlin75> night
<zepeuga> hi! when running "Xephyr :1" i got the error "Extended Input Devices not yet supported. bla bla bla" whats the matter?
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!
<nixternal> I am this >.< close to getting the proxy stuff in advanced working for ubiquity kde, but for some stinkin' reason, the kde frontend isn't detecting http_proxy :/
<yao_ziyuan> one thing i have to talk directly here
<yao_ziyuan> a majority of people likes KDE
<yao_ziyuan> a totality of east asian people require automatic availability of input methods (SCIM)
<yao_ziyuan> but when these two requirements come together,
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu fails to meet them both.
<yao_ziyuan> the solution?
<yao_ziyuan> first, don't use skim.
<yao_ziyuan> skim only makes trouble.
<yao_ziyuan> use scim directly.
<yao_ziyuan> scim has a gtk2 front end that stays in the GNOME or KDE taskbar tray area
<jussi01> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yao_ziyuan> all you need to do is to abandon skim and instead configure scim correctly
<yao_ziyuan> lol
<jussi01> seriously. It sucks to come into a channel and have it filled with a monologue
<hads> It's not really Laugh Out Loud material either.
<yao_ziyuan> last line: fedora 8 kde livecd does this perfectly. they don't have skim and they just configure scim (along with its input methods) correctly for kde. here's a screenshot: http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/fedora8.png?gda=NtqQQTwAAADWsl4Y8OducPseo6poK2clSxQ0LQgg5yz2tq3MgbcAIWG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDTzV980_yfTP0F2XnxqzJt2
<yao_ziyuan> sorry for long link. but going to tinyurl is tough
<Jucato> skim is also not something for Kubuntu to abandon. Kubuntu didn't create it. in fact, skim is an official scim project: http://www.scim-im.org/projects/skim
<yao_ziyuan> i think it deserves a monologue because this really is THE LAST STEP you guys need to make toward world domination
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato: then either you guys haven't configured it with scim along with those scim input methods correctly or you should just get rid of it and directly work on scim auto-configuration
<Jucato> it would be better if you filed bug reports (or confirm already filed reports) on actual problems encountered with skim because "kubuntu fails to meet both" is very vague
<yao_ziyuan> actually i filed one
<yao_ziyuan> i meant kubuntu failed to configure skim/scim/im-switch/etc correctly for kde
<Jucato> hm... maybe freeflying can be of some assistance in this area (he's from China iirc)
<yao_ziyuan> so that after i add Chinese in System Settings i can't see input methods available in the tray
<yao_ziyuan> currently, the chinese channel uses an improvised Guide to manually configure kubuntu for input methods
<yao_ziyuan> which is not acceptable to me
<yao_ziyuan> my bug report is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/181300
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181300 in unidistro-kde-desktop "Kubuntu East Asian language display and input not as good as Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<yao_ziyuan> maybe i should add this monologue to it as a new comment
<Jucato> fair enough. but you also have to consider we don't have much Chinese/East Asian devs on the Kubuntu team... so any help we can get is much appreciated (it would be great if someone from the Chinese channel(s) helped)
 * Jucato is from SE Asia, but we don't have our own alphabet :(
<Jucato> s/alphabet/writing method/
<yao_ziyuan> you just hack into redhat/fedora and see how they do it
<yao_ziyuan> redhat is really the grandpa in linux commoditization
<Jucato> yay! I just love being commanded to do stuff :)
 * jussi01 hugs Jucato 
<jussi01> double hilight Jucato :P
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> right... I'll just poke freeflying later about this. that's as far as I can personally do
<yao_ziyuan> in my opinion, this bug is the one and only one thing you guys should attend
<Jucato> yay! I just love "my bug is the only bug worth focusing on" commands :)
<yao_ziyuan> there is english setup instructions on SCIM's official site
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: there are about 10000000 such bugs, depending on who you are
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato, jussi01: i mean it
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato, jussi01: no joking
<Jucato> jussi01: c'mon! let's forget about the rest of the world
<yao_ziyuan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SCIM/Setup
<jussi01> Jucato: heheheheheh... meh Im in the frozen north, who cares about you lot over there :P
<yao_ziyuan> it is very easy to test whether you have solved the problem
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: your request was reasonable until now. now, it's no longer a request. and, after what you said, *if* I were the person working on it, I would seriously lose interest.
<Jucato> jussi01: like I said, I'm not affected. we don't use a different script/alphabet here :)
<yao_ziyuan> well!
<yao_ziyuan> let me help you guys
<yao_ziyuan> i will go download an ISO of Kubuntu 7.10
<yao_ziyuan> install it as a virtual machine
<yao_ziyuan> and figures out a procedure to configure scim correctly on it
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: why dnt you fix the bug, submit a deb diff and we can make sure it gets uploaded :)
<yao_ziyuan> my procedure will be totally without skim. just like fedora/redhat.
<yao_ziyuan> will you guys accept a patch like that?
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: you are monologuing again...
<yao_ziyuan> diff? i don't know the syntax/format however
<yao_ziyuan> i can give you guys a procedure of console commands
<yao_ziyuan> you guys make it a script
<yao_ziyuan> and on the event that the user adds an east asian language in kubuntu's System Settings,
<yao_ziyuan> make sure that script run
<yao_ziyuan> all right?
<yao_ziyuan> okay me and i will start working
<yao_ziyuan> or give that link to your chinese peer and let him do it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SCIM/Setup
<_StefanS_> mornings
<davmor2> Riddell: do you have a stable image for testing yet?
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if anything ensued after my departure...
<Riddell> hi yao_ziyuan, what's the problem with skim?
<yao_ziyuan> first of all, we can do without it
<yao_ziyuan> second,
<yao_ziyuan> there are two symptoms.
<yao_ziyuan> the first symptom is: when you freshly install a Kubuntu 7.10, and add language Chinese in it System Settings,
<yao_ziyuan> and restart system, you get no input methods available in the tray area
<yao_ziyuan> the most typical symptom with skim is simply that when you left-click its tray icon, it shows an empty menu (the menu is supposed to be a list of input methods)
<yao_ziyuan> thus, by default, skim does not provide any input method list
<Riddell> are you using qt-language-selector?
<yao_ziyuan> symptom #2 is mostly my personal problem. i somehow ruined skim configuration once and every time i click "Global Setup" in its Configuration dialog box, it crashed. never mind.
<yao_ziyuan> qt-language-selector? i don't know. i know i added Chinese in Kubuntu's System Settings
<yao_ziyuan> i'm now redownloading the Kubuntu ISO file
<yao_ziyuan> but,
<yao_ziyuan> one good news i found last time with Kubuntu is that
<yao_ziyuan> if i choose Chinese to be the "installation language" when installing the Kubuntu Live CD to my hard disk (actually the hard disk of a virtual machine),
<yao_ziyuan> i can get immediate availability of a correctly configured SCIM tray icon after installation
<yao_ziyuan> but it's not SKIM. so everything points that we have less trouble without SKIM
<yao_ziyuan> when i left-click that SCIM tray icon, there will be a menu of some input methods
<yao_ziyuan> but that approach has its own problem: its font for displaying english is a monowidth one (a Chinese font) and i can't fix it
<yao_ziyuan> to be more current,
<yao_ziyuan> i will download Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 4
<yao_ziyuan> and figure out what is missing for the input methods after adding Chinese
<yao_ziyuan> my experience is that skim itself is buggy and is an additional weak point in the whole cycle
<yao_ziyuan> currently i know 3 ways to get scim working under KDE, and none of them involves skim.
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: hrm, trouble is we're a pure kde distro and don't install gtk apps by default
<yao_ziyuan> way #1: install ubuntu, install chinese (this gets scim ready), and then install kubuntu-desktop, and then log in with a kde session, and now you can press Ctrl+Space to invoke an input method.
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: so you're so "pure"...
<Hobbsee> modulo openoffice.
<yao_ziyuan> #2: install kubuntu and choose chinese as the "installation language" at the very first page of the installation wizard. you will see the scim tray icon after installation.
<yao_ziyuan> #3: install fedora 8 kde live cd and then add chinese language support in its Control Center.
<Riddell> davmor2: do give today's daily-live CD a shot
<jussi01> wow, yet another monologue!
<Riddell> jussi01: it's useful
<davmor2> Riddell: np
<yao_ziyuan> these 3 success stories say that skim is unnecessary and only makes trouble.
<Jucato> jussi01: let him be. Riddell's here to listen, so it's more appropriate. :) wonder if freeflying is around
<yao_ziyuan> i know there is a mood among western developers that "east asian features don't matter"
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: weird I haven't seen that
<Riddell> I wouldn't say that
<yao_ziyuan> but sophisticated companies like microsoft and redhat emphasize those things (e.g. localization) very much
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: that's actually not true. but pointing out that your problem is the only problem that deserves to be focused on is not nice
<yao_ziyuan> i even see gcc's output messages totally localized to chinese in fedora 8
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato: from the global perspective, this bug is the most important thing. if i were a westerner, i would think kubuntu is already perfect :)
<yao_ziyuan> but the world is somewhat interdependent now
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: big difference between "very important and needs to be addressed ASAP" and "most important and all others pale in comparison"
<yao_ziyuan> the problem is that this distro has a name "human"
<yao_ziyuan> so that makes this very funny
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: you're a pure kde distro and don't install gtk apps by default, but scim itself is a gtk app...
<yao_ziyuan> and isn't kubuntu the one that can put a kde theme to all gtk2 apps?
<yao_ziyuan> trust me, the end user doesn't really care if you're "pure"
<stdin> scim is gtk+, skim is kde
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: if you install chinese from qt-language-selector it does install scim
<Tm_T> I wonder why this "human" bit means we should stop everything else to fix scim/skim issue
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: in " #1: install ubuntu, install chinese", how do you install chinese?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/20080220/   so...very...close...
<Riddell> but no universe :(
<danimo> hi, did anyone suffer from problems with suspend to ram?
<Riddell> it doesn't work for me
<danimo> Riddell: yepp, same here
<Riddell> hibernate works but
<danimo> Riddell: and the sound driver fails to switch to external sound output
<danimo> it's the same crap over and over with every new ubuntu release :(
<Riddell> people were moaning about that yesterday
<Riddell> danimo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<Riddell> or try #ubuntu-kernel
<danimo> Riddell: yeah, you're right
<danimo> Riddell: btw: is the plan to make kde 4.0.[123] the default in  hardy still current?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm back from supper
<Riddell> danimo: the plan is to have two CDs with the kde 4 CD the one we big up
<yao_ziyuan> (6:44:38 PM) Riddell: yao_ziyuan: if you install chinese from qt-language-selector it does install scim << yes it does, but it does not correctly configure scim, im-switch, the input methods, skim, so that these things can really work together (left-clicking skim shows an empty menu of input methods)
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: what if you run "sudo qt-language-selector --mode select" and chose chinese, does that configure it right?
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: this "human" bit hints that ubuntu is for all humans to use but it actually rejects east asian users because it doesn't provide input methods on the desktop well, and therefore it implies some people are not human...
<danimo> Riddell:
<danimo> danimo@lenina:/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d$ cat resume
<danimo> RESUME=UUID=1992eb93-773e-4472-8922-72bc5336992c
<danimo> Riddell: does this corresond to any of your UUIDs?
<danimo> Riddell: because it doesn't for me
<yao_ziyuan> (7:00:59 PM) Riddell: yao_ziyuan: in " #1: install ubuntu, install chinese", how do you install chinese? << in ubuntu's System > Administration > Language, add Chinese and check "input support for complex scripts"
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: hmm, if it fails to write some spanish special characters, are spanish out too?
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: I understand your headache, I'm sorry
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: currently i have no kubuntu installed; i'm downloading one
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: so i can't answer this for now: >> (7:12:47 PM) Riddell: yao_ziyuan: what if you run "sudo qt-language-selector --mode select" and chose chinese, does that configure it right?
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: qt-language-selector --mode select gives you that "input support for complex scripts" tickbox
<yao_ziyuan> that would be great
<yao_ziyuan> if it then does exactly what ubuntu does, i will have input methods by pressing Ctrl+Space
<yao_ziyuan> but if it then does the skim way the problem will persist
<Riddell> you can also run ""qt-language-selector --mode select" from system settings -> languages -> select system lanugage
<yao_ziyuan> but way #2 is a minor problem: there is no scim tray icon although pressing ctrl+space does bring up an input method
<yao_ziyuan> s/is/has
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: what are you talking about? ubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> currently i have ubuntu 7.10, fedora 8 w/ kde installed as virtual machines
<yao_ziyuan> the latter was installed by a fedora 8 kde live cd iso
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: I'm talking about Kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> in Ubuntu's System > Administration > Language Support
<yao_ziyuan> in Supported Languages, check Chinese, while Default Language remains English (USA),
<yao_ziyuan> and check "Enable support to enter complex characters"
<yao_ziyuan> this is how to enable scim tray icon in ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> after this,
<yao_ziyuan> if you install kbuntu-desktop on ubuntu, and log in with a kde session, you won't see scim tray icon in the kde taskbar but you can press ctrl+space to invoke an input method.
<yao_ziyuan> my kubuntu 7.10 iso download progress is 61%
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: select system language? i don't know if it would work
<yao_ziyuan> but i do know if in kubuntu i go to KDE Control Center and then click Regional & Language and then Install Language: Chinese and then Add Language: Chinese,
<yao_ziyuan> i will not be able to use input methods
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: maybe it'll work with "select system lanugage" and tick that "input support for complex scripts" box then
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: by  system settings -> languages -> select system lanugage, you can see an input method by ctrl+space?
<davmor2> Riddell: is there anyway you can set the default pcm volume down 10%? nearly blew my speakers
<Riddell> davmor2: no idea, themuso is our sound dude
<yao_ziyuan> it will take half an hour to complete the kubuntu download and another half an hour to install it as a virtual machine
<jussi01> davmor2: I beleive crimsun - the alsa maintainer, can do that
<davmor2> I think it's mostly a hda audio thing but as most are hda now it doesn't help
<yao_ziyuan> in the meanwhile i want to talk about the big picture...
<yao_ziyuan> there are similar slashdot stories recently like this one: http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/236763207/article.pl
<yao_ziyuan> "Why Linux Doesn't Spread"
<yao_ziyuan> i spammed 5 comments of the same idea there
<yao_ziyuan> my rants were:
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: we'll sell it to you if you want
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> Red Hat sells one
<yao_ziyuan> i have tried Fedora, Kubuntu, PCLinuxOS, Knoppix
<yao_ziyuan> for kde-based distros.
<yao_ziyuan> only fedora automatically sets up chinese input for me
<yao_ziyuan> in high school i was a programming contest participant and used debian but only its console part
<yao_ziyuan> and also Red Hat
<yao_ziyuan> downloaded
<yao_ziyuan> running the live cd
<yao_ziyuan> Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 4
<davmor2> Riddell: 64bit live and install seems okay
<davmor2> apart from volume
<Riddell> davmor2: excellent
<davmor2> just trying 32bit now
<yao_ziyuan> among all kde-based distros,
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu has the nicest boot screen, login screen, wallpaper, theme...
<yao_ziyuan> this is why despite the lethal input method problem i still tirelessly rant here for fixing that problem
<Riddell> which we appreciate
<yao_ziyuan> yeah, now i see "Enable support to enter complex characters" in "Select System Language"
<yao_ziyuan> i never noticed "Select System Language" before
<yao_ziyuan> now i hit Install New Language and select Chinese
<yao_ziyuan> it's downloading packages
<yao_ziyuan> it's pretty confusing
<yao_ziyuan> there is a Default Language which is always the topmost one in the Languages list
<yao_ziyuan> and there is a Select System Language button which i never feel any need to click
<yao_ziyuan> better make it like this: if the Default (topmost) language is an east asian one, the system automatically enable support to enter complex chars
<yao_ziyuan> or better: if ANY language in the Languages list is an east asian one
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: how's your python? :)
<yao_ziyuan> this is because if the user ever has a need to read east asian information, he might as well need to write in that language
<yao_ziyuan> python?
<Riddell> programming language that language-selector is written in
<yao_ziyuan> i've heard python has something to do with this
<yao_ziyuan> i don't know.
<yao_ziyuan> i googled for this bug, and some results said something about python
<yao_ziyuan> but if Select System Language's Enable Support to Enter Complex Characters doesn't solve this bug,
<yao_ziyuan> i think we should consult SCIM's official instructions
<yao_ziyuan> if skim is still haunting around
<davmor2> Riddell: is the language option meant to popup and obscure the menu?
<Riddell> davmor2: nope
<davmor2> it is
<Riddell> davmor2: which CD does that happen with?
<davmor2> on 32bit
<davmor2> on the opening menu
<davmor2> I thought it only did it if you hit the language button
<Riddell> that's the intention
<davmor2> right not a bug, it's a feature ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: are you pressing the language button or is it doing it automatically?
<yao_ziyuan> failed to download a package
<davmor2> Riddell: automatic I press no buttons
<Riddell> right, a bug
<yao_ziyuan> Kubuntu's Install New Language feature is very buggy, it says "New language successfully installed" even if you manually canceled the package downloading
<davmor2> do you want me to report it then?
<Riddell> davmor2: please do, although I'm not sure what on
<davmor2> I'll take a quick snapshot of it too
<Riddell> davmor2: hang on
<Riddell> davmor2: cjwatson says it's intentional, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/39888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39888 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu "Auto ask for languages" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<yao_ziyuan> installing Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 4 to a virtual machine
<davmor2> I suppose i makes sense but it looks bad at the moment
<Riddell> yes, the UI is inconsistent
<davmor2> Riddell: http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/davmor2/UbuntuScreenshots/photo#51690417338721
<Riddell> 404 NOT_FOUND
<Riddell> but I believe you
<davmor2> Riddell: sorry missed the end off http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/davmor2/UbuntuScreenshots/photo#5169041733872149698
<Riddell> yes, pretty ugly
<Riddell> curious how Arabic is written in English
<davmor2> not nice at all and this is LTS it should look prettier than that ?
<Jucato> (Kubuntu Hardy won't be LTS...)
<davmor2> does it on 64 bit too I just missed it :(
<davmor2> Jucato: I know that but if they're doing it across the board it's still looks bad :(
<Jucato> right :)
<smarter> davmor2: I'm pretty sure it's a feature
<smarter> I saw it in a release note IIRC
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu hardy alpha 4 installed as virtual machine
<yao_ziyuan> o no
<yao_ziyuan> i downloaded the wrong thing
<yao_ziyuan> alpha 4 is known for the python bug
<yao_ziyuan> which doesn't allow me to change screen resolution, etc.
<yao_ziyuan> anything that requires administrative mode
 * yao_ziyuan goes bust his head onto the wall
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: I believe the python bug was fixed recently
<yao_ziyuan> but i can't download a fixed version
<yao_ziyuan> can i?
<jpatrick> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: see topic in #ubuntu+1
<yao_ziyuan> i
<yao_ziyuan> ah
<yao_ziyuan> sounds interesting
<yao_ziyuan> topic is: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: If you use hardy I recommend idling in that channel so you know if someonthing's wrong
<Hobbsee> oops, you broke it (koffice2 ppa)
<Riddell> koffice2 is still building
<yao_ziyuan> so are you guys going to put kde 3.5.9 in kubuntu 8.04?
<Riddell> already have
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: we have
<yao_ziyuan> why are major version numbers designated as 7.10, 8.04?
<jpatrick> !versions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: it's year.month
<yao_ziyuan> o
<jussi01> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<yao_ziyuan> i read fedora 9's statement which swears to kick ubuntu 8.04's ass
<yao_ziyuan> it will have kde4...
<Riddell> so will 8.04
<yao_ziyuan> ah ha?
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: decided ages ago
<yao_ziyuan> i heard "8.04 will be the last version with kde 3.5"
<jussi01> correct
<yao_ziyuan> then why will 8.04 have kde4?
<yao_ziyuan> i mean "ship with kde4"
<Riddell> it'll have both
<Riddell> take your pick
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: http://alioth.debian.org/~jpatrick-guest/kubuntu-meeting-20071222.pdf
<yao_ziyuan> ..
<yao_ziyuan> why should i read?
<yao_ziyuan> i've already known the general idea
<jpatrick> details ;)
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<Riddell> anyone want to write the monthly team report?
<yao_ziyuan> now installing Chinese language support in hardy 4
<yao_ziyuan> will soon find out whether input methods work
<jjesse> morning
<yao_ziyuan> Default System Language set to Chinese (China)
<yao_ziyuan> now restarting system
<yao_ziyuan> after restart i will find out whether the input methods are there
<freeflying> Jucato: hi
<Jucato> hi freeflying! you're from China, am I right?
<freeflying> Jucato: yes, and I just came back from linu seminar in China
<Jucato> oooh nice! (wonder when there will be one in the Philippines again...)
<freeflying> Jucato: meet with some kernel geeks, like Andrew, Johnason :)
<Jucato> kool :)
<freeflying> also, a kde girl involved in plasma :)
<Jucato> hm.. Chani?
<freeflying> yes
<Jucato> hahah! :)
<freeflying> Jucato: so, you ping me for what
<Jucato> freeflying: if you could take a peek into yao_ziyuan's bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/181300
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181300 in unidistro-kde-desktop "Kubuntu East Asian language display and input not as good as Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<Jucato> (you could also see the scrollback, his um... "discussion" has been going on for quite a while :D)
<Jucato> freeflying: basically he has issues with skim... didn't know who else to ask (this was before Riddell was around)
<freeflying> heh, some developer from Canonical is in charge of CJK now :P
<Jucato> both for GNOME and KDE I hope?
<Riddell> in theory..
<Jucato> ah.. in theory... :)
<freeflying> Riddell: I need to have a scim conffile specific to skim under kubuntu, how about to ship it in kubuntu-default-setting, to solve the issue guys may encount with skim
<Riddell> freeflying: we could do that
<yao_ziyuan> back from shitting
<freeflying> Riddell: to put it into ~/.scim, is that ok?
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: hey
<yao_ziyuan> hi hi
<davmor2> Riddell: Both 32bit and 64bit seem okay
<yao_ziyuan> now i see how it works
<yao_ziyuan> if i Set System Language to Chinese,
<yao_ziyuan> and restart kubuntu,
<davmor2> Riddell: out of curiosity is there a kde equivalent to ndisgtk?
<yao_ziyuan> the aftermath = way #2
<yao_ziyuan> i.e. choosing chinese as installation language during installation
<Riddell> freeflying: that would also need a change to the startkde script to copy the file
<Riddell> davmor2: great
<yao_ziyuan> this brings 2 new problems:
<yao_ziyuan> 1. all english letters are displayed in a monotype
<Riddell> davmor2: I don't know what ndisgtk is but if it's to do with ndiswrapper then jockey ought to do the job
<freeflying> Riddell: but this trick is something dirty  :)
<yao_ziyuan> 2. login screen has broken chinese chars (displayed as dots)
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: 2 is a know bugs
<Riddell> 1. is also surely? I see that
<davmor2> Riddell: and as a bonus no dodgy window opens saying that there is a drive available so nice one :)
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: for 1 you may feedback to  ArneGoetje
<yao_ziyuan> i feedback to no one
<Riddell> then nothing will get fixed
<yao_ziyuan> i already found a kde-based distro that gives me perfect chinese display and input: fedora 8
<yao_ziyuan>  now i will set system language back to english
<yao_ziyuan> and try other methods
<yao_ziyuan> (6:27:46 PM) yao_ziyuan: way #1: install ubuntu, install chinese (this gets scim ready), and then install kubuntu-desktop, and then log in with a kde session, and now you can press Ctrl+Space to invoke an input method.
<yao_ziyuan> this way is more promising
<yao_ziyuan> why don't you kubuntu devel guys just copy how ubuntu installs and configures scim?
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: seems you know quite few about the insight between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Riddell> what's the difference?
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: we have the same scim package for both ubunutu, kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> that's good
<yao_ziyuan> but the devil is how you configure it
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: it just work out-of-box
<freeflying> at lease you can have scim work correctly for you
<yao_ziyuan> i found myself unable to set system language back to english. the Set System Language dialog box has junk items in it and no one works
<yao_ziyuan> freeflying: no way
<yao_ziyuan> freeflying: if i install kubuntu with installation language = english,
<yao_ziyuan> and then install new language: chinese
<yao_ziyuan> and then add it to the Languages list
<yao_ziyuan> there will be no input methods
<yao_ziyuan> no scim
<yao_ziyuan> no nothing
<yao_ziyuan> only Ubuntu can set scim up
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: you may have a try with install kubuntu with livecd, or alternatecd, but do remember to choose Chinese as your default language
<yao_ziyuan> it sets scim up so well that even if i log in with a kde session i can still ctrl+space to invoke an input method
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: and agree to download language support from internet
<yao_ziyuan> choose chinese during installation? i know that will enable scim input methods, but the 2 new problems it introduces are unacceptable to me
<yao_ziyuan> then you lack flexibity
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: also you can set up language in systemsettings, its using the same language-selector
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://alioth.debian.org/~jpatrick-guest/kubuntu-www3.diff
<yao_ziyuan> i know,
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell told me that
<yao_ziyuan> let's copy fedora 8 kde live cd 's source code
<yao_ziyuan> and rebrand it with kubuntu's wallpaper, theme, login screen :)
<yao_ziyuan> haha
<yao_ziyuan> that's the quickest way to fix everything
<Riddell> jpatrick: applied
<yao_ziyuan> and catch up with the pioneer redhat
<jpatrick> Riddell: thanks
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: if you have problems with any distros, please feedback it, but not just complain it, thanks
<yao_ziyuan> let's figure out a way to manually set up scim
<yao_ziyuan> without installing new language chinese and setting it as system language
<yao_ziyuan> freeflying: i'm not complaining. i'm always proposing good solutions :)
<yao_ziyuan> if fedora 8 kde live cd publishes all its configuration scripts,
<yao_ziyuan> we should be able to know how it installs scim to its kde taskbar
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: fedora using im-chooser to set up input method, but we use im-switch, im-chooser is an grk application, im-switch was writen in perl
<yao_ziyuan> you already know it!
<yao_ziyuan> so all you guys go a purist path?
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: I'd use two RPM based distro in my office, so how can I don't know it?
<yao_ziyuan> then adopt im-chooser...
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: its not suitable for us
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: I have already study this two years ago
<yao_ziyuan> too bad
<yao_ziyuan> let's surrender to red hat
<freeflying> yao_ziyuan: they have their ways
<yao_ziyuan> freeflying: so how do you get scim working in kubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> the chinese ubuntu user community follows this tutorial to set up chinese input in kubuntu:
<yao_ziyuan> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E5%BF%AB%E9%80%9F%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97/GutsyGibbon#.E8.AE.BE.E7.BD.AE.E7.B3.BB.E7.BB.9F.E4.B8.AD.E6.96.87.E7.8E.AF.E5.A2.83.E6.94.AF.E6.8C.81
<yao_ziyuan> it sucks
<yao_ziyuan> it requires you to set system language to chinese
<yao_ziyuan> currently the only way to get kubuntu work with chinese input methods
<yao_ziyuan> is to install ubuntu first
<yao_ziyuan> then chinese
<yao_ziyuan> then kubuntu-desktop
<yao_ziyuan> lose nothing
<yao_ziyuan> get everything
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: what's the difference when doing that?
<yao_ziyuan> when doing that,
<yao_ziyuan> scim is set up by ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> and if i log in to a kde desktop,
<yao_ziyuan> i can ctrl+space to activate an input method
<yao_ziyuan> in this way, i don't have monotype problem and kde login screen bad chinese char problem
<Riddell> so it's a difference of fontconfig settings
<yao_ziyuan> also,
<yao_ziyuan> how does ubuntu sets up scim?
<yao_ziyuan> does it use im-switch or im-chooser?
<Riddell> it's all the same language-selector
<yao_ziyuan> if it uses im-switch,
<yao_ziyuan> it can be said that im-switch works better with gnome
<yao_ziyuan> i'm beginning to think
<yao_ziyuan> that a separate brand "kubuntu" is unnecessary
<Riddell> that's not relevent
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu and kubuntu may be using the same set up procedure for scim
<yao_ziyuan> but this procedure favors gnome
<yao_ziyuan> and sucks for kde
<yao_ziyuan> since ubuntu does so good a job setting up scim,
<yao_ziyuan> why not put all such duties on ubuntu
<Riddell> changing the branding isn't magically going to change a technical issue
<yao_ziyuan> make gnome a required component for ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> and if the user wants to install chinese input methods,
<yao_ziyuan> tell him to log in to gnome desktop and install there
<yao_ziyuan> and back to kde desktop and he will automatically have input methods
<Riddell> that's hardly a solution, finding the difference would help create a solution
<blizzzek> bye
<yao_ziyuan> you guys must have access to ubuntu's procedure of installing/configuring scim
<Riddell> well yes, we use the same tool
<buz> are there already alpha5 cds for testing?
<jjesse> not until friday i heard
<buz> ok i'll wait with reinstalling hardy until then, i guess
<buz> mine seems pretty broken
<Riddell> jjesse: where did you hear that?
<buz> releaseschedule says the 18th
<jjesse> wasn't that due to launchpad downtime?
<jjesse> thought i saw that in an email?
<Riddell> yes indeed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-February/000381.html
<Riddell> but testing can still be done
<jjesse> yes that's right
<Riddell> "And so I'd like to introduce you to the Intrepid Ibex.."
<jjesse> is that the next release?
<Riddell> picked because this one looks like jono http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Capra_ibex_ibex_–_03.jpg
<jpatrick> "kmediafactory-kde4 (0.6-0ubuntu1) ibex; urgency=low"
<jpatrick> nice..
<jjesse> so 8.10 will intrepid ibex
<DaSKreech> I had voted for Incontinent Ibex :-(
<buz> Riddell: so where to get isos for testing
<yao_ziyuan> if i set all fonts in System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts to Sans Serif 8,
<yao_ziyuan> all chinese displays well everywhere
<yao_ziyuan> so the conclusion:
<Riddell> buz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20080220/
<Riddell> buz: those are entirely untested, I've no idea if they work, but it would be interesting to find out
<buz> will that become alpha5?
<Riddell> buz: if there's no problems with it
<buz> only alternate is there
<Riddell> buz: the desktop ones have been tested
<yao_ziyuan> 1. install ubuntu; 2. install chinese language support and enable to input complex characters in ubuntu; 3. install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu; 4. log in ubuntu with a kde session; 5. make sure in System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts that all fonts are set to Sans Serif 8.
<yao_ziyuan> now, you will get perfect chinese display and input in kde...
<buz> ah well i can try alternate
<yao_ziyuan> the only thing missing is a scim icon in the tray area
<yao_ziyuan> but that doesn't matter since every chinese knows ctrl+space can activate an input method
<yao_ziyuan> bottom line: abandon kubuntu and keep working on kubuntu-desktop
<yao_ziyuan> finally! we made it! scim with kde!
<jpatrick> abandon kubuntu?
<jjesse> jpatrick: because scim doesn't work correctly w/ kde
<DaSKreech> What about skim?
<yao_ziyuan> yes yes
<yao_ziyuan> kde should only be available as a package
<yao_ziyuan> not as a distro
<yao_ziyuan> kill skim!
<smarter> or make it better...
<jpatrick> wb Nightrose
<yao_ziyuan> i'm uploading a screenshot
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu with kde
<yao_ziyuan> with scim working
<yao_ziyuan> using the method i said above
<Nightrose> hey jpatrick ;-)
<yao_ziyuan> you're too good to be true
<yao_ziyuan> http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/ubuntu-kde.png?gda=bA2SCD8AAADWsl4Y8OducPseo6poK2clUCs6sGOtvEZ8vKsw5JO8ImG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDRbc336TSoxjX0fZc4FmgOo
<yao_ziyuan> the screenshot
<yao_ziyuan> the existence of kubuntu as a distro is blocking kde's spread in asia
<jjesse> how does that work?
<yuriy> Riddell: still working on system-config-printer? all the problems i mentioned when you put up the test package are still there
<yuriy> i'd file bugs, but basically nothing works
<yao_ziyuan> how wonderful life is with kubuntu-desktop and without kubuntu in the world...
<yao_ziyuan> jjesse: east asian users won't accept kubuntu at all
<yao_ziyuan> jjesse: currently the only way is give them ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop
<jjesse> i'm not understanding why or how that works
<yao_ziyuan> this screenshot is a nice example of ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop
<yao_ziyuan> so we get both kde and chinese input
<smarter> This doesn't mean anything
<jjesse> why not fix what is causing the problem
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: same thing basically
<jjesse> instead of complaing
<smarter> You need an ubuntu app to make scim work right?
<smarter> and skim doesn't work?
<smarter> so skim must be fixed
<buz> not knowing any east asian language fixing this is kinda hard
<yao_ziyuan> this working scim was installed by ubuntu
<smarter> you can install it under kubuntu
<smarter> but a fill a bug report about skim not working
<yao_ziyuan> thus spake our president: skim is not the solution; skim is the problem!
<smarter> so it should be fixed
<smarter> not removed
<yao_ziyuan> buz: you don't need to know one
<yao_ziyuan> buz: there is a simple way to test if your scim works fine
<buz> how would i test input method without knowing what should happen
<smarter> what's exactly the problem with skim?
<Riddell> yuriy: yes I'm still working on it, I don't think bugs are useful at this stage there's a lot missing
<jpatrick> "< dholbach> UBUNTU DEVELOPER WEEK Session starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 15 minutes"
<yao_ziyuan> buz: that is, open a Kate or KWrite, press Ctrl+Space, and type a pinyin syllable, such as "wo", and you should see a candidate window like shown in the screenshot
<DaSKreech> yao_ziyuan: Could you file a bug report with the way to test skim properly for Asian languages ?
<yao_ziyuan> if you see, it works...
<smarter> yao_ziyuan: what doesn't work with skim?
 * DaSKreech heads to work
<smarter> I don't have anything special installed but when I right-click in a text field I get an input methods menu with scim inside
 * buz goes to reinstall from 20080220 alternate
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: once i got scim + skim + scim-pinyin to work fine
<yao_ziyuan> so if configured correctly, skim indeed can work
<yao_ziyuan> the problem is, kubuntu nether configures skim nor skim nor skim-pinyin correctly
<yao_ziyuan> the whole thing breaks
<smarter> fill a bug report
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: you have a fresh install of kubuntu and you can see scim in right-click menu?
<smarter> yao_ziyuan: yes
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: but if you type "wo" can you see the candidate window?
<smarter> wo
<yao_ziyuan> you should see a candidate window containing a list of chinese strings as in http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/ubuntu-kde.png?gda=bA2SCD8AAADWsl4Y8OducPseo6poK2clUCs6sGOtvEZ8vKsw5JO8ImG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDRbc336TSoxjX0fZc4FmgOo
<yao_ziyuan> or more simply,
<yao_ziyuan> if you type "wo",
<yao_ziyuan> and a new floating window appears,
<yao_ziyuan> you're ok
<smarter> type wo where?
<yao_ziyuan> in a Kate or KWrite
<yao_ziyuan> or Konsole
<yao_ziyuan> any K app that has a text box
<yao_ziyuan> but not Firefox
<yao_ziyuan> Firefox is kinda GTK
<yao_ziyuan> i don't think ubuntu also uses that qt-language-selector to install scim
<yao_ziyuan> qt is for kde
<yao_ziyuan> not for gnome
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu and kubuntu use different ways to install scim
<yao_ziyuan> and associated input methods
<yao_ziyuan> and kubuntu installs skim as a unnecessary front-end for scim
<yao_ziyuan> which further complicates the problem
<yao_ziyuan> scim itself has a front-end
<Riddell> it uses gtk-language-selector
<yao_ziyuan> then that's the difference!
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu should use gtk-language-selector as well
<blizzzek> hi
<buz> kubuntu-alternate 20080220 iso is broken
<buz> says kernel modules dont match the kernel
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: they're the same code
<yao_ziyuan> and make sure kubuntu download all the packages that ubuntu downloads
<Riddell> buz: hrm
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: something must be different
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: yes
<yao_ziyuan> actually,
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu, kubuntu, fedora-gnome, fedora-kde,
<yao_ziyuan> these 4 distros,
<yao_ziyuan> they all have a minimal gnome and a minimal kde
<davmor2> Riddell: Jockey only lists nvidia gfx card and not the wifi
<Riddell> davmor2: I seem to remember that's still on pitti's todo
<davmor2> I'll ask :)
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu should reuse as much ubuntu efforts as possible
<yao_ziyuan> fedora 8 kde live cd does it this way
<Riddell> it does
<yao_ziyuan> its core heavily uses gnome apps
<Riddell> yuriy: on the other hand, plenty of development opportunity :)
<yao_ziyuan> the Network Manager, the SCIM,
<yao_ziyuan> the Update Manager, Add/Remove Programs
<yao_ziyuan> i see that kubuntu can re-skin all gtk2 apps with the kde theme...
<yao_ziyuan> isn't that enough reason to abandon skim?
<yao_ziyuan> since you can skin scim as a kde app...
<jjesse> stupid question but what does debian use?  does debian use skim?
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: gnome-language-selector also leaves me with monospace fonts
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: what about reset the fonts to sans serif 8
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: still monospaced
<yao_ziyuan> then you didn't simulate a pure ubuntu procedure...
<yao_ziyuan> or your distro is dirty now
<yao_ziyuan> uninstall all languages but english
<yao_ziyuan> set system language to english
<yao_ziyuan> restart system
<yao_ziyuan> simulate ubuntu's process of installing chinese language support
<yao_ziyuan> then install chinese in kubuntu's system settings
<smarter> 我
<yao_ziyuan> then make sure all fonts are set to Sans Serif 8
<smarter> I just installed scim-skim-pinyin
<yao_ziyuan> Sans Serif 8 is supposed to display chinese correctly
<smarter> then right click -> select input method -> scim
<smarter> something popped up
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<smarter> I typed something
<yao_ziyuan> good
<smarter> and it looked like chinese ;)
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: that simple?
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<smarter> 个突然
<smarter> yes
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<smarter> 卡外
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: you just installed a single package scim-skim-pinyin (and it's depended packages) and you have chinese input now?
<smarter> yes
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: what about Ctrl+Space?
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: can you switch on and off chinese input mode by Ctrl+Space?
<smarter> yes
<yao_ziyuan> then it's all right
<yao_ziyuan> so the conclusion is: a fresh kubuntu, plus scim-skim-pinyin
<yao_ziyuan> i don't believe the solution is so simple
<smarter> but it is.
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: you haven't even installed chinese language support in System Settings, have you?
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: that's Kubuntu for you :)
<smarter> and I'm sure that qt-language-selector would have installed that pinyin thing
<smarter> yao_ziyuan: nop
<jpatrick> freeflying++
<seele> Riddell: does the nightly build have your printing changes in it?
<yao_ziyuan> i can't confirm this since i don't have a fresh kubuntu
<Riddell> seele: yes, should do
<seele> Riddell: kk
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: start a new Kate or KWrite, and then directly press Ctrl+Space, and then start typing, can you still make chinese chars?
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: i mean, not via the right-click menu
<jpatrick> bddebian: http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2008/02/msg00487.html - I was working on a kguitar package :)
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: and you use kubuntu 7.10?
<smarter> yao_ziyuan: I'm on kubuntu 8.04
<Riddell> seele: it's full of bugs and obvious problems still (including usability problems)
<smarter> yao_ziyuan: no, and I don't have the option in the right click menu of Kate
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: hardy alpha 4?
<jpatrick> bddebian: in fact I packaged the new upstream release, the DD's didn't take it
<smarter> yao_ziyuan: latest update
<bddebian> jpatrick: Why?
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: you can't type chinese by ctrl+space now?
<smarter> but as far as I can remember I always could choose scim
<smarter> not in kate
<smarter> but I can with Konversation
<jpatrick> bddebian: "please relibtoolize"
<yao_ziyuan> then it's not perfect still
<bddebian> jpatrick: Ah, really? :)
<jpatrick> bddebian: and I tried everything I know and nothing worked for the debian-qt-kde guys
<yao_ziyuan> even the ubuntu-assisted way of installing scim is not perfect, since it doesn't install a tray icon in kde
<yao_ziyuan> what i wanted to say was,
<yao_ziyuan> since every distro has a basic gnome and a basic kde,
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu should remake itself in this way:
<yao_ziyuan> take ubuntu,
<yao_ziyuan> remove all unnecessary gnome apps
<yao_ziyuan> but keep the system settings ones
<yao_ziyuan> like System -> Administration -> Language Support
<yao_ziyuan> i.e. let gnome apps manage system settings
<yao_ziyuan> then add k apps as accessories
<yao_ziyuan> this is exactly fedora's way
<yuriy> feel free to start your own distro with that idea :o
<Riddell> as I've said multiple times we do use the same language-selector
<yao_ziyuan> do not let k apps manage the system configuration
<yao_ziyuan> they suck in this aspect
<yao_ziyuan> and since kubuntu can skin gtk2 apps with kde theme,
<yao_ziyuan> i don't see a reason why you can't let g apps manage the system settings
 * DaSkreech waves at smarter and seele
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: :(
<smarter> o/ DaSkreech
 * DaSkreech hugs jpatrick
<yao_ziyuan> thus spake yao_ziyuan:
<smarter> yao_ziyuan: missing input method choice in kate is a known bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95869
<ubotu> KDE bug 95869 in kwrite "Missing Select input method in kwrite and kate" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<yao_ziyuan> thy shall never conquer east asia
<yao_ziyuan> until thy accept my advice
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: yes, true, i don't see input method menu in kate either
<Riddell> buz: new CDs, I think this should solve it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20080220.1/
<Riddell> buz: rsync for a faster download
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: but i can ctrl+space to invoke an input method to type chinese in kate
<davmor2> Riddell: new cd's already you do supprise me :)
<Riddell> davmor2: only alternate ones
<bddebian> jpatrick: Well I guess we'll see what happens :)
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: you have some wrong conceptions
<jpatrick> bddebian: just don't let pusling see that mail
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: as do you :)
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: from its name, i think "qt-language-selector" or "gtk-language-selector" doesn't do everything
<Riddell> mostly they run im-switch
<smarter> yao_ziyuan: I found how to use scim with kate
<smarter> I just launched kate with QT_IM_MODULE=scim kate
<smarter> it also works in firefox with GTK_IM_MODULE=scim firefox
<smarter> and that's all
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<yao_ziyuan> these 2 lines are in most tutorials for chinese users to manually set up scim
<yao_ziyuan> but i still suggest,
<yao_ziyuan> that kubuntu let ubuntu apps manage system settings
<yao_ziyuan> including language stuff
<smarter> I don't see why
<smarter> it works perfectly fine
<smarter> and I don't want gtk libs on my system
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: then, ok, convert your knowledge to a patch
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: fix kubuntu's chinese input problem with your experience :)
<smarter> I may try :P
<smarter> let see what this qt-language-selector-option do...
<yao_ziyuan> also, it would be nice if there is a scim or skim icon on the tray area
<smarter> there's one when I right click -> select input method -> scim
<yao_ziyuan> which is an alternative way to activate an input method, than using ctrl+space
<yao_ziyuan> smarter: the icon should be always there, regardless whether an input method is activated
<yao_ziyuan> the icon is used to select an input method from a list of all available input methods
<jpatrick> where's dear apachelogger?
<emonkey> dunno ask Nightrose ... *stups*
<Nightrose> jpatrick: dunno - he is online in jabber - not sure he is at his pc - want me to ping him?
<yao_ziyuan> a dream kde-based distro should look like this (fedora 8 kde live cd installed to hard disk): http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/fedora8.png?gda=YM5Y1TwAAADWsl4Y8OducPseo6poK2cl_1-QJ7zXPc4a95G-J9TtMWG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDTzV980_yfTP0F2XnxqzJt2
<yao_ziyuan> note the "keyboard" icon in the tray area
<yao_ziyuan> that's the SCIM icon
<yao_ziyuan> left-clicking it will show a list of input methods
<yao_ziyuan> i don't know how fedora adds scim to the kde taskbar
<yao_ziyuan> maybe as an "applet"
<yao_ziyuan> that's all for today. i believe you guys will soon finish this
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<jpatrick> Nightrose: just wanted to tell him I've forwarded his kgrubeditor package to the Debian guys
<Nightrose> jpatrick: sorry got disconnected - if you answered please repeat
<Nightrose> jpatrick: ah ok - so no need to ping him?
<jpatrick> no thanks :)
<coreymon77> anyways
<Nightrose> ok ;-)
<coreymon77> so the meeting is at 6 huh??
<coreymon77> hello?
<jpatrick> coreymon77: yep
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> i should be able to actually make this one
<coreymon77> although
<coreymon77> i usually eat dinner at 6
<coreymon77> so i might be a little late
<coreymon77> jpatrick: how long do the meetings usually go for
<jpatrick> coreymon77: 30 minutes -> 1 hour, depends on the agenda
<coreymon77> okau
<smarter> this guy was right, ticking "Enable support to enter complex characters" in qt-language-selector doesn't work
<smarter> python crashes
<smarter> "UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 37-38: ordinal not in range(128)"
<DaSkreech> hunger: ping
<yuriy> oh yuck what's with planet.u.c mangling wordpress titles
<yuriy> i thought only planetkde did that
<DaSkreech> I think chani figured out a way to stop it doing that
<yuriy> i don't think i've seen it on planet ubuntu before though
<yuriy> hmm looks like she did, doesn't say how though
<DaSkreech> Check her earlier posts from I think late last week
<hunger> DaSkreech: pong.
<DaSkreech> hunger: Hey ya
<DaSkreech> can decibel make connection tunnels?
<hunger> DaSkreech: ho. What can I do for you?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Dunno.
<hunger> DaSkreech: It should if telepathy supports it.
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<DaSkreech> I'm looking at the jaiku plasma applet and trying to be lazy
<hunger> jaiku applet?
<DaSkreech>  they have a way of talking to a jabber server and sending commands
<DaSkreech> hunger: You know the twitter applet?
<hunger> DaSkreech: nope. I tend to not know applets.
<DaSkreech> well just know that it's cool :)
<DaSkreech> I guess I'll use the API instead
<DaSkreech> I'll look at having the decibel method as a bcakup
<hunger> grundleborg has writen a decibel dataservice for plasmoids. It gives access to account info AFAIK.
<hunger> DaSkreech: That might be useful (or maybe not;-)
<DaSkreech> Well I'll try and actually think it out later.
<yuriy> DaSkreech: according to her post clee fixed it on planetkde
<DaSkreech> Lots of back and forth on the mailing list  :)
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Ah ok
<nixternal> jeesh, sabdfl is releasing the next releases code name already
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I guessed Incontinent Ibex
<DaSkreech> hunger: Nice to see Matt compiling it :)
<nixternal> it isn't no fun when you name it this early
<nixternal> isn't no == double negative! it isn't any fun***
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Lets see if it sends Digg nuts again
<DaSkreech> Don't use no Double negatives nixternal!!
<Nightrose> jpatrick: there is apache|mobile for you ;-)
<DaSkreech> hunger: How many apps link into it now?
<jpatrick> apache|mobile: kgrubeditor shown to Debian devs..
<hunger> DaSkreech: KCall, nothing else that I am aware of.
<DaSkreech> hunger: What's this with akonadi. What's the issue of querying decibel?
<jpatrick> now comes teh Spanish inquistion: "< pusling> and how does it interact with update-grub ?" ;)
<smarter> ²$$
<smarter> woops
<apache|mobile> jpatrick: not at all
<bddebian> jpatrick: It just got uploaded. ;-)
<jpatrick> bddebian: whichh?
<bddebian> kguitar
<jpatrick> which version*
<bddebian> Oh
<bddebian> Oh, just 0.5-3, sorry
<bddebian> Hmm, I guess I didn't look at the new upstream
<jpatrick> bddebian: upstream makrs the new release as a "major  bug fix relesase" :)
<jpatrick> bddebian: I can give you what a have of a source package to work on
<nixternal> did k-d-s also get uploaded for Gutsy that broke the KDE 4 stuff? If so, someone needs to update the Gutsy package
<nixternal> bug 193498
<nixternal> bug #193498
<nixternal> stupid bot is broke
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193498 in meta-kde4 "KDE4 programs won't start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193498
<nixternal> there you go
<smarter> qt-language-selector is seriously broken
<smarter> yay for unicode weirdness
<DaSkreech> hunger_t: Doesn't Decibel save last seen data?
<DaSkreech> Aww cmon
<yuriy> sebas: thanks for your fix.
<yuriy> sebas: will you be around today for hug day? (supposed to be for power management applet)
<yuriy> s/today/tomorrow
<yuriy> i mean, in case people are actually working on it so they can ask questions
<buz> hmm ubiquity seems kinda confused by luks partitions
<buz> its claiming it has -2900MB and wants to use it as ext3
<buz> (but does not plan to format it)
<buz> how come todays livecd claims to run kde3.5.9
<Riddell> well..
<Riddell> guess :)
<Riddell> smarter: what's wrong with it?
<smarter> Riddell: I got UnicodeDecodeError
<smarter> I fixed them
<smarter> but I can't install some languages because the name of the language contains accents
<davmor2> Riddell: why is wine under office in add/remove?
<smarter> when they are translated to french
<buz> but first things first, it actually works
<buz> (unlike the alternate one)
<smarter> and qt-language-selector use the name displayed to install the language
<Riddell> buz: did you try the new alternate one?
<smarter> So I get errors like: "ERROR: can not find new_locale: 'Français (France)'"
<buz> tried 20080220 as of 1700 GMT
<smarter> I'm trying to fix them
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll try them as soon as they have finished rsyncing
<buz> anyway i will reboot and come back
<Riddell> davmor2: it's set in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/wine.desktop
<Riddell> which will come from the wine package
<Riddell> so probably just upstream's decision
<Riddell> buz: there's a 20080220.1 alternate which should fix i
<davmor2> Riddell: ah okay I suppose if it is mostly used for Office 2xxx then that could be why
<buz> Riddell: will try in virtualbox
<Riddell> buz: thanks
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll try out on h/w as soon as it is rsynced
<Riddell> davmor2: thanks too :)
<smarter> Riddell: fixed!
<smarter> no more accents problems
<smarter> should I fill a bug with my patch?
<Riddell> smarter: ooh?
<Riddell> smarter: you can yes
<Riddell> smarter: or you can do a branch and tell us to merge it
<Riddell> whatever is easiest
<smarter> ok
<smarter> still some things to fix
<nixternal> Riddell: I am almost done with the ubiquity proxy stuff...I am working through a couple of tests and I should be finished...I think all I have left to fix is a textChanged() to setEnabled() on the spinbox
<Riddell> nixternal: cool!
<nixternal> I don't have a proxy set so it is kind of hard for me to test it 100% though
<nixternal> but it is pretty much the qt version of what Collin did
<nixternal> right now I am trying to find some upstream kde4 bugs to link against on my 5-a-day
 * buz curses the alsa devs
<buz> quite clearly they hate my soundcard
<buz> i wonder if its a good or a bad sign if downloading the updates is faster than installing them
<mhb> hi folks
<jpatrick> hi mhb
<buz> reinstalling hardy seems to helped
<buz> at least my kopete icons are back :P
<buz> note to self: stop copying .kde to .kde4 :P
<uga> buz: at some point we'll have kde3 to kde4 import tools?
<buz> realistically, right now you want to copy over kwallet and kopete
<buz> maybe even want to symlink kwallet
<buz> magically, the system seems much faster now
<uga> I'm thinking about korganizer, kmail and quite a few other apps
<buz> right now we dont have those in kde4 so its hard to say
<buz> kopete seems to work with simply copying over the old files
<uga> oups, sorry, wrong chan. I was thinking I was in kde-devel ;)
<uga> buz: svn here
<davmor2> Riddell: any preference on which kub alt (32/64) you want testing?
<buz> oh yeah i was about to test that
<buz> i'll test 32 in virtualbo
<buz> x
<davmor2> buz: okay I'll start with 64bit then
<buz> i dont think i can even try 64bit in vbox on a 32bit host right
<davmor2> buz correct
<sebas> yuriy: Unlikely, I'm pretty busy these days
<sebas> I've got like 60 emails in my guidance inbox alone that need going through and harvesting patches
 * buz wished someone would port domino to kde4 or oxygen to kde3
<jpatrick> buz: in process (according to the kde-look page, checked today)
<buz> which way
<jpatrick> oh, domino to kde4
<buz> neat
<buz> i dont care much either way, it just has to match
<buz> for the time being some color fiddling may do
<buz> Riddell: alternate-20080220.1 seems to work
<buz> in virtualbox anyway
<buz> that is for 32bit
<davmor2> 64bit just finishing burning
<Riddell> buz: great
<jpatrick> oh my god, Canonical saids documents in Application/MSWORD format..
<Riddell> meh, is what happens when taking on experienced staff, they bring bad habits :)
<jpatrick> (in)experienced?
<jjesse> nice
<Riddell> jpatrick: UDS invitation?
<jjesse> the travel one correct
<Riddell> oh that's from the travel agency
<jpatrick> Riddell: ah, ok, phew
 * jpatrick considers getting asking someone to install Ubuntu on their computers
<jjesse> what is everyone thoughts on an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?  is it pretty safe now?  any problems with upgrading from kde4 on gutsy to hardy?
<Riddell> never tried it
<jjesse> safest way through apt-get dist-upgrade or safter way?
<nareshov> jjesse: I did an upgrade from gutsy to hardy with kde4 a couple of days ago
<nareshov> first, you need to get rid of /etc/kde4rc. And when I did it apt-python or something similar was broken, the update to that has come, so shouldn't be a problem now.
<jjesse> nareshov: how did it go?  did you just change the source list and do a dist-upgrade?
<davmor2> Riddell: 64bit alt wont let you use a weak password for encrypted lvm even when you tell it too it just locks up.
<davmor2> buz: can you check encrypted lvm and type in a 6 digit password.  See if it carries on or locks up.
<buz> never tried that
<buz> but can do
<milian> is there a kubuntu package for kblogger kde4 ?
<milian> I can't find one and was wondering wether it's inside one of the bigger kde4-packages
<davmor2> buz: ta
<nixternal> Riddell: I will have a bzr diff for you momentarily with a working Ubiquity KDE w/ Proxy support
<mhb> jpatrick: how's it going?
 * nixternal twittles thumbs while bzr goes through the stages of a checkout
<jpatrick> mhb: not bad, mate, yourself?
<mhb> too much school
<buz> digits or chars
<davmor2> buz: by the way incase you don't know cancel the wipe disc you'll be there all day else
<mhb> I wish I had the time for Kubuntu, I have so many "debts"
<buz> i was just ognna ask that
<davmor2> buz:  either 8 characters is what it recommends so use 6 instead so it throws up the warning message
<nareshov> jjesse: no, I used adept
<buz> i get past the warning
<buz> it formatting now
<nixternal> is there any way in which to make bzr any faster? hell, I can check out kde trunk/ before I can check out ubiquity from bzr
<ScottK> I quite updating my Hardy install when python-central went south.  Updating today has only 144 updated packages...
<jpatrick> mhb: yeah, I have that too. but looking forward to Prague!
<buz> davmor2: installing the base system ...
<buz> no crash so far
<davmor2> buz: right so it might just be a 64bit thing then :) thanks
<nareshov> How do I reload KMenu?
<nareshov> I uninstalled a bunch of apps and it still shows old entries >_>
<buz> what do you mean
<buz> mhh
<buz> restart kicker?
 * nareshov tries
<nareshov> kicker isn't running
<buz> kde4?
<nareshov> ya
<buz> mhh may want to restart plasma
<nareshov> Good
<nareshov> it worked
<nareshov> crap, linuxdcpp lost its tray-icon
<buz> sometimes kded craps out
<buz> other times kde4d
<nareshov> hmm
<davmor2> Riddell: I got a plain blue background no image.......
<davmor2> Riddell: Infact it looks like a default kde install rather than Kubuntu :/
<davmor2> Riddell: good news 2 out of 3 worked for the encryption so not a bug
<nareshov> How do I limit the number of simultaneous http connections in Konqueror ?
<coreymon77> yay
<coreymon77> i actually made it to a meeting!
<Riddell> hmm?
<coreymon77> theres a meeting now isnt there?
<Riddell> if people want to meet I suppose there can be
<coreymon77> 23:00 utc=6:00 pm est
<coreymon77> it says so in the topic
<Riddell> so it does
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-21
<nixternal> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/bilder/events/linuxtag-2007?img=27   <- hard to believe the camera survived :p
 * yuriy debates whether to just use the first couple minutes of aseigo's keynote for half a presentation
<Riddell> you'd have to speak slowly
<nixternal> Riddell: any more dev stuff need any work? I am itchin' for some more :)
<emonkey> nixternal, it has survived that was my canon eos 30d
<Riddell> nixternal: lots needed on system config printer
<Riddell> it's a big codebase though, you'd get lost in it
 * apachelogger_ grabs his sonic screwdriver and runs over to nixternal's router
<nixternal> don't you dare touch my PIX 501!
<nixternal> it has lasted me so long
<coreymon77> nixternal: dont you have a life outside of kubuntu to deal with?
<nixternal> coreymon77: nope, Kubuntu, KDE, and Linux is my life
<apachelogger_> *buzz* *buzz* *buzz*
<apachelogger_> done
<apachelogger_> muhahaha
<coreymon77> nixternal: as in, thats your actual job?
 * apachelogger_ heads off to bed, now that nixternal can't do anything evil anymore
<apachelogger_> nini
<nixternal> as in, I don't have a life :p
<Nightrose> nini apachelogger_
<Nightrose> *cuddle*
<nixternal> k'nite apachelogger_
<Riddell> nixternal: try implementing the Clean Print Heads button for example
 * emonkey thanks again and whishes good night, I've to go to bed. Morning will be much too early... ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: is the code in bzr somewhere?
<coreymon77> nixternal: i thought the "k"  bit was being dropped
<nixternal> I will never drop the k bit
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm yes but launchpad is offline for three hours
<nixternal> argh, I just said that in the meeting, and I was wondering why I couldn't update my docs checkout
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> is it in Python as well?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> I need to find me a printer I can plug into around here...
<coreymon77> nixternal: wow, do you actually not have a life
<coreymon77> nixternal: how do you make money?
<yuriy> forgot to mention this at the meeting, but I started http://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingKDE and it would be good if people could add package specific debugging information
<nareshov> I added HttpProxy support to my twitter-plasmoid. I want to know why Konqueror-KDE4 doesn't support proxy and what plans are under consideration.
<nareshov> Where do I look for more information?
<Riddell> nixternal: bzr branch http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-port/
<Riddell> nareshov: #kde-devel or #plasma
<nareshov> thanks
<nixternal> coreymon77: I don't make money, I go to school which gives me a lot of hack time
<coreymon77> nixternal: ah, i see
<nixternal> if you have some money, I wouldn't mind getting a bit of it
<Riddell> nixternal: svn co http://svn.fedorahosted.org/svn/system-config-printer/trunk/  for the gnome side where we steal all the code from
<nixternal> groovy
<coreymon77> nixternal: im in school too
<yuriy> hmm kde4 sound doesn't seem to work anymore
<Riddell> nixternal: the clean printer heads button is hidden in the code at the moment, unhide it, add a signal to clicked and copy whatever the gnome side does
 * Riddell sleeps
<nixternal> ok...g'nite
<neversfelde> n8
<seele> l8rs
<seele> who works on kubuntu ubiquity?
<nixternal> seele: I believe Riddell does
<nosrednaekim> what .desktop syntax says to only show the icon within kde?
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, I know he does..he is the only one here with commit rights for it
<nosrednaekim> s/syntax/option
<nixternal> there is a page on Freedesktop.org I think that shows all of that...it is something along the lines of *-KDE-Only or something similar
<seele> nixternal: ah ok thx
<seele> btw.. anyone have trouble with today's (yesterday's?) nightly build?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal » ok
<seele> kdm or x11 or something hangs
<nixternal> I haven't had any issues as of yet
<seele> sigh.. tried the live cd on two difference computers and both do not work
<Nightrose> hmm kwallet in kde 4 doesn´t save any login information for websites/ftp/ssh/.. - only plasma and kopete gets saved
<Nightrose> anyone else having that problem?
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> nice eclipse happening
<ScottK> Yep.  Clouds broke from the earlier snow storm just in time here.
<jjesse> don't we have to make sacrifices in order to make the moon come back?
<ScottK2> Hmmm
<ScottK2> One of my kids is being particularly annoying tonight ...
<jjesse> interesting, hopefully that will work
<ScottK2> Unfortunately she agreed to clean the kitchen, so I don't want to mess with that.
<jjesse> win some lose some
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<yuriy> hmm, just put our loco team logo with the ubuntu logo on kde slides... makes the idea of a kubuntu loco sound interesting
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, you can't add the Ubuntu logo to blue slides, it is god awful
<nixternal> I have been using the Oxygen LaTeX Beamer template for my talks
<nixternal> f00d time
<yuriy> well there is orange in the oxygen theme
<coreymon77> so, who else saw the moon?
<nosrednaekim> I think the point was to NOT see the moon?
<coreymon77> no
<yuriy> i did, so i was disappointed
<coreymon77> you always see it
<coreymon77> its jsut orange
<coreymon77> and you can see saturn and a very big star (forget the name)
<yuriy> i hadn't seen an eclipse before, so i was thinking as nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> well, I guess its not a total one
<nosrednaekim> total ones the whole moon DOES disappear
<coreymon77> no it doesnt
<coreymon77> thats impossible
<nosrednaekim> why?
<coreymon77> its refracted light
<nosrednaekim> th earth come directly between the moon and sun
<coreymon77> suns bigger
<yuriy> well this one supposedly is total
<nosrednaekim> earth is close
<nosrednaekim> *closer
<coreymon77> still
<coreymon77> refracted light
<yuriy> but it's weird cause it's uneven
<coreymon77> this is a total eclipse
<coreymon77> even nasa says so
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77 » hum I guess you are right, cause the light would refract around the earth's atmosphere
<coreymon77> exactly
<ScottK2> that's exactly what it is.
<coreymon77> but high frequency light is filtered out by the atmosphere
<coreymon77> causing only the orange/red light to pass through
<coreymon77> giving the moon that erie orange glow
 * nosrednaekim got a B in astronomy so he is going to listen
<coreymon77> great view of saturn too
<ScottK2> coreymon77: No.  High enerby light bends less and misses the moon.  Low energy light refracts more and hits the moon
<ScottK2> Same reason you get a rainbow
<coreymon77> ScottK2: whatever it is
<coreymon77> ScottK2: im just happy that i saw both a lunar eclipse and saturn in one night
<ScottK2> I'm saying it's the refraction is different based on wavelength, it's not filtering.
<ScottK2> That's cool.
<coreymon77> great rings
<coreymon77> ScottK2: its right to the bottom left of the moon
<ScottK2> Thanks.
<coreymon77> the craziest part is that because of the lack of moonlight, all the stars that we dont normally see are appearing
<coreymon77> ScottK2: the really bright, big looking star to the bottom left (not sure if its still there), thats saturn
<yuriy> i guess i should go look for saturn? or too late?
<coreymon77> you could try
<coreymon77> but in order to see the rings youll need a telescope
<yuriy> aw
<yuriy> probably saw it already, just don't know it
<coreymon77> i found an old kids toy one sitting around in the basement from when my brother was little
<coreymon77> surprised it still works
<yuriy> well can't identify saturn, but the moon looks a lot cooler now
<yao_ziyuan> hey hey
<yao_ziyuan> drop kubuntu. put an icon "Install KDE" on ubuntu's desktop.
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: any idea what percentage of the world has dvd players now?
<Hobbsee> let alone dvd burners?
<yao_ziyuan> dvd player? every computer has dvd drive now
<yao_ziyuan> but i haven't used a dvd disc yet :)
<Hobbsee> ...no they don't.
<ScottK2> Heh.  I don't even thing the majority of computers in my house have one and I'm in a rich first world nation.
<nixternal> damn, just installed Ubuntu Ibex and this is what I get
<nixternal> http://www.noahsarksearch.com/StuplichBob/IbexOnAbichI1999BobStuplich.jpg
<nixternal> of course, I want to find out more about the Ibex and what it looks like...thank god for Google showing me that one
<Jucato> ew... I just ate...
<Jucato> thanks nixternal...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> people have already been hitting me up with the jokes..little do they know, and Ibex is actually the toughest animal we have had to date
<uga> nixternal: shit, scary shot
<yao_ziyuan> before solving that input method bug in kubuntu,
<yao_ziyuan> wouldn't it be wise to advise east asian prospective users to download Ubuntu first and then install kubuntu-desktop?
<yao_ziyuan> since that's the only way for them to get both kde and input methods
<cheguevara>    * Add debian/patches/01_proc_sys_batteries.patch: Fix showing batteries
<cheguevara>      twice. Taken from upstream git head, see patch header for details.
<cheguevara>      (LP: #177570)
<cheguevara> finally
<hads> Sweet, been looking forward to that.
<cheguevara> apachelogger_, nice interview?
<cheguevara> s/?/!/
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger_> cheguevara: thx
<davmor2> Riddell: Are the Kubuntu iso's safe to test?
<Nightrose> Riddell: beer event for saturday - you need to register - be quick since it is limited to 200 people - http://www.imatix.com/fosdem-2008
<sebas> Isn't that on Friday?>
<Nightrose> that is another one
<sebas> ah
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> Nightrose: is that where everyone is going?
<Nightrose> Riddell: seems so
<Nightrose> we all registered
<Nightrose> we = amarok and some more
<sebas> Riddell: you at fosdem, too?
<Nightrose> sebas: this is why I got him the link ;-)
<sebas> Ah, figures.
<sebas> should    drink   more    coffee
<Nightrose> ;P
<Nightrose> dito
 * Riddell signs up
<Nightrose> cool :)
<Riddell> davmor2: seems there's no quick way of fixing the CD missing half its packages, so we might miss this alpha
<davmor2> tis an issue then and not just me going mad ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: are the live cd's okay to test?
<Riddell> davmor2: the live CDs are the problem
<davmor2> ah what about the alt's then they seem to have a default blue background too did you not get my message last night?
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> davmor2: hrm, guess they're the problem too then :)
<davmor2> Riddell: looks like a default kde install rather than Kubuntu.  No applets in the bar four desktops etc
<Riddell> yeah, it's missing kubuntu-default-settigs
<Riddell> and other packages, due to seed reorganisation
<Riddell> so I think we'll have to miss this alpha
<Riddell> which just shows why it's important to have this testing process, else we'd never have noticed :)
<davmor2> Riddell: mail me when there is a safe cd to test once the packages are all there and I'll use that as an alpha5 cd.
<Riddell> other variants should be fine
<davmor2> Riddell: ta
<Riddell> (we think)
<Riddell> or maybe not.. < cjwatson> ok, this has effects on Ubuntu too
<_StefanS1> .
<toscalix> hi all
<toscalix> this is the first time I use konversation under gutsy
<toscalix> since the confiuration of this app is quiet difficult for a beginner
<toscalix> but it is really useful to have an IRC channel for help preconfigured
<Riddell> I'm yet to find an irc client which is easy to configure
<toscalix> I recommend that, if I choose one language in the installation, somehow the IRC channel preconfigured, if exist, is the one
<toscalix> in the language selected
<toscalix> for example, I've chosen spanish in my installation, bt the preconfigured IRC channel is the english one
<toscalix> and it do not connect to it automatically when I run the program
<toscalix> I thinks this is a nice feature that it can be called Help channel or something like that
<toscalix> 9instead of konversation, that do not says much
<toscalix> it is a suggestion only
<toscalix> the IRC channel in your own language is something that makes the difference for users
<toscalix> and kubuntu already have people in 4 or 5 languages to begin this line
<Riddell> hmm, interesting idea
<toscalix> it adds a lot of noise in IRC channels but it is a way, for example of redirect beginners in early stages to the correct information about apps and features
<toscalix> and they fell there is real support
<toscalix> you run the app and you can talk to people that helps you inmediately
<toscalix> we only have to take care they understand the channel is for help, not to chat with friends
<toscalix> maybe a terms of use panel when they connect can help with this
<toscalix> imagine all the people you can connect in a few weeks with the community...
<toscalix> maybe too many
<Hobbsee> toscalix: the channel topic is unhelpful?
<toscalix> sorry, don't get it
<blizzzek> no one read the topic actually..
<Hobbsee> The channel topic is "Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | Please add ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SoC | Ubuntu DeveloperWeek https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDW | KDE 3.5.9 is out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php".
<Hobbsee> at the top of your screen, when you join #kubuntu
<toscalix> yes
<Hobbsee> in the grey panel
<toscalix> I'm saying we can push this idea further
<Hobbsee> blizzzek: yeah, i know.  and then they say that they didn't know.
<Hobbsee> blizzzek: short of smashing them in the face with a hammer...
<Jucato> (or poking them with a long pointy stick of doom)
<blizzzek> ;)
<toscalix> this channel is great, I'm just saying that maybe we can configure the conection to Officel support channels
<toscalix> Official
<Hobbsee> ...it is
<toscalix> to be automatically or very easy and in not just english but other languages
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: i think he wants it to be autoconfigured to loco channels on install based on language settings
<toscalix> now it id difficult to get here
<toscalix> fo a beginner
<toscalix> specially a non english speaker
<jpatrick> toscalix: hmm, we usually !es, !de 'em or something :-/
<Riddell> but it would be nice to have a single click "live help" button that takes you straight to the support channel
<Riddell> I'm not sure where that we be though
<davmor2> Riddell: does Kubuntu not have a general irc like Ubuntu?
<toscalix> yes, that automatically takes you to the channel in your language by asking you your user name that, by default, can be the name of the user defined during installation or we can ask the user the nick he/she wants
<Hobbsee> davmor2: it does.  it's just not multilanguage
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: we have #kubuntu-es, #kubuntu-fr, #kubuntu-de etc
<jpatrick> all details -> http://www.kubuntu.org/support.php
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: sure, but we don't send them there by default, and apparently people aren't finding that.
<Riddell> toscalix: where in the user interface would you put such a link?
<toscalix> konversation in gutsy is an app that it is not on kicker, it is hidden among the rest of apps in K panel, so people do not find it, so they do not find it, and they do and try it, the don't know how to use it
<toscalix> sorry about my mistakes but I'm writing in a broken keyboard
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'd have it in the Help menu where the launchpad stuff is :)
<toscalix> wait a minute and i change it
<davmor2> Is there not a list somewhere that could be used and then just select the appropriate channel from the list
<jpatrick> but Help -> "Get help Online" seems to point to a good page
<toscalix> ok, here we go, Riddell it depends of the relevance we want to give. I'd begin by placing it just where konqueror, kontact, amarok and kopete are
<toscalix> but if it works, in next versions Iwould place it besides the trash can
<toscalix> in kicker
<toscalix> Get help online sounds great to me
<jpatrick> toscalix: it's there
<Hobbsee> toscalix: the one that you didn't find?
<toscalix> and when you press, it opens a dialog with the terms of use, you choose the nick, maybe the language, and it automatically opens the channel
<toscalix> humm
<toscalix> not in a default installation
<Hobbsee> uh, yes in a default installation.
<Hobbsee> it's listed there
<toscalix> in K menu...yes
 * Hobbsee has checked the seeds before
<toscalix> noy in kicker, right?
<Hobbsee> no, not in kicker
<Hobbsee> but if you can't find it in every single app's help menu, are you going to find it on kicker either?
<jpatrick> toscalix: right-click kicker -> help -> get help online
<Hobbsee> or that :)
<toscalix> jpatrick yes, I know, but I think it is a feature that should have more relevance
<toscalix> and it has to be a "press and go " connection to the channel
<Hobbsee> toscalix: isn't stuff like the wiki, etc, more useful, with pre-done answers to questions?
<toscalix> yes if you know the question and want to find the answer
<toscalix> but no if you do not know the question, like beginners
<toscalix> like kids
<Jucato> oh please spare the channel from kids :)
<toscalix> for example.....what do I use for ....
<jpatrick> Jucato: why hello
<Jucato> j/k of course :P
<Jucato> hi jpatrick (I'm surprised that I'm alive myself)
<toscalix> wher do I get this...
<toscalix> this is a suggestion based on my experience today getting to this channel from a plain installed kubuntu, just think about it and .... we'll see if it makes sense
<Hobbsee> toscalix: presumably you'd like a first-user help guide, at the very first install?
<Jucato> toscalix: *this* channel isn't exactly for support questions, that's why it's not joined to by default
<jpatrick> Jucato: think of the new devs we'll get if we did
<Jucato> jpatrick: you think so? :)
<jpatrick> I suppose we could put a link in Ubitity to http://www.kubuntu.org/support.php near the end
<Jucato> toscalix: a plain installed kubuntu has a konversation that's configured to join to a support channel (#kubuntu). perhaps the better idea is, as you mentioned, configuring the installation to auto-join to the local kubuntu channel if a different locale was chosen during installation
 * Jucato has no idea how that can be done though.. probably some ubiquity magic? :)
<toscalix> Hobbsee of course, but people that uses computers specially windows users have never got such a help, it can be killer and a great experience to fell the community from the first minute
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not easily - you'd need to do it thru debconf stuff, i expect.
<Jucato> ew... :/
<toscalix> jucato and place konversation on kicher with a Get Help Online name
<toscalix> kicker
 * Jucato isn't in favor really of renaming...
<toscalix> I'm not in favor either in most cases
<Jucato> because it sort of gives image that konvi is only for online help... or that it's the only way to get online help (you can use kopete too...)
 * Jucato thinks something like opensuse's "help" page is a good system... but...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i thought we had one?
<toscalix> people, specially younger people prefers chatting than reading
<Jucato> Hobbsee: did we?
<Hobbsee> sure, but it is volunteer based
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i thought there was kubuntu-specific help in khelpcenter, which is what you get when going kmenu--> help
<Hobbsee> toscalix: it would be a nice idea, particularly if we had infinite support people - but we don't - therefore giving the impression that #kubuntu is the only place for help is probably a bad idea
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh not that... openSUSE has this desktop icon that launches a web page in Konqueror that lists ways to get help. all point-and-click stuff... like if you click on Online Help, you get a short description and a link that will launch Konvi
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh, hmm.  i thought we had something like that too, somewhere.
<toscalix> Hobbsee I understand your concern about a massive ask for help
<toscalix> but, at least in english it can be done as laboratory
<toscalix> there are many people connected in #kubuntu channel
<toscalix> enough for this, I think
<Riddell> emonkey, iRon, neversfelde: membership done, you should get e-mail addresses in the next few days, also you can add your blogs to planet
<iRon> Riddell: thanks! got it already :)
<emonkey> yes it's already here many thanks
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<jpatrick> new members?
<iRon> jpatrick: yes we are
<jpatrick> iRon: cool, register your nick and get a cloak :)
<jpatrick> toscalix: you obvioulsy haven't visited #ubuntu...
<toscalix> jeje I obviously noy lately....1000 users jojo
<toscalix> well so what is the problem then
<Jucato> Hobbsee: heh seems like that webpage I was speaking of is available online... see http://help.opensuse.org/
<Jucato> (they have a desktop icon for it... but yeah, I know we don't like desktop icons :P)
<toscalix> nice
<Jucato> they seem to have also patched something up so that irc:/ launches Konversation, not Kopete
<Jucato> Hobbsee: but you're right. we some something similar in KHelpCenter -> Kubuntu System Documentation Index -> Getting Help ->
<apachelogger> Jucato: actually kubuntu should use konversation for irc:/ as well IIRC
 * Jucato checks
<Jucato> apachelogger: ah so it does. thanks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: do I need a feature freeze exception for a new upstream version which fixes only one bug?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not in universe
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Add ideas https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSummerOfCodeIdeas | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just file a bug to document what you're doing and why is the current process.   See the feature freeze exception page for details.
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye aye
<yuriy> morning
 * yuriy frowns at the hug day page
<Riddell> why the frown yuriy?
<yuriy> Riddell: cause it hasn't been touched yet, and the ubuntu one is all nice and green
<Riddell> yuriy: what hasn't been touched?
<yuriy> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221/KDE
<yuriy> (compare to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221 )
<Riddell> seems like we need more of a bug community for Kubuntu
<Riddell> I suspect having it on a separate page isn't going to help people find it
<yuriy> you think putting an additional table/information on the same page would be better?
<yuriy> it is linked
<seele> ouch.. images in blog post broke horribly
<jjesse> thats a bummer
<seele> oh ho ho, webserver go boom.  apparently the admin's ex-gf's account was compromised (oops)
<Riddell> "<a href="http://obso1337.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&#038;g2_itemId=3278&#038;g2_serialNu<br />
<Riddell> mber=1"><img src="/wp-content/images/zui3-small.png""
<Riddell> linespace where it shouldn't be there
<seele> yeah.. i know, but i cant fix it atm
<seele> hmm.. i blame both planets, because i dont see the error in my html on the server
 * seele shrugs
<seele> oh damn wordpress and it's html "auto fixing"
<Riddell> proofreaders needed: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/packaging-presentation.pdf
<Riddell> seele: your web server seems to be back up
<Riddell> I agree it's planet breaking it, you probably need to remove the links from the images to work around it
<seele> Riddell: yah (well not *my* webserver) it went boom
<seele> Riddell: re pdf: centered text is hard to read
<Riddell> I'm trying to avoid putting my entire talk in the slides (as I've done in the past), but for the ones with very little content centred seems best
<davmor2> Riddell: looks alright but I haven't a clue if it works ;)
<jussi01> Riddell: looks good and correct here :)
<seele> Riddell: centering in slide ten hurts my head :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » I put a .desktop in it.... I hope I did it correctly :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: great, did you write the MIR?
<nosrednaekim> nope, I'm gonna work on that today.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: let me know if you get stuck
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nixternal> compat 6 now? man, it feels like 4 was just yesterday
<Riddell> seele: I've right aligned the more busy slides and you're right (as always :)
<Riddell> nixternal: there seems to be minimal changes, stick to 5 if you want things backported
<Riddell> seele: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/foo.pdf
<seele> Riddell: much easier to read :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » where on the wiki should I put the MIR report?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: the page itself should be MainInclusionReportDesktopEffectsKde and link from /UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<nosrednaekim> ok
<seele> Riddell: when is this packaging talk?
<Riddell> seele: FOSDEM on sunday
<seele> Riddell: slide three "Lets" should be "Let's" (Let + us)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » the only dependencies are PyQt,PyKDE, Python and adept_batch, right?
<seele> (since you were asking for spelling/grammar too..)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: and compiez :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » well, it fetches that
<Riddell> seele: well spotted
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: indeed, so all dependencies are in main
 * seele could make a joke about a [Huge Spotted Feltail], but doesn't know how many people would get it
 * Riddell wouldn't
<seele> alas, does no one here play World of Warcraft?!
<seele> i thought it was only THE MOST POPULAR GAME EVAR
 * seele sighs
<seele> is it friday?
<selckin> i prefer vendorfishes
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » ok.
<Riddell> computer games?  they're for nerds.  we're geeks
<nosrednaekim> XD
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » is this program regarded to have an upstream?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yes, point to the launchpad project
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> where is the upstream bug tracker? bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users ?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: hmm, actually there isn't a launchpad project for it
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: so you can just say there's no upstream, bugs are tracked in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects-kde/
<nosrednaekim> ok
<apachelogger__> Riddell: there are still apps on kde-apps which aren't in ubuntu? Oo
<Riddell> less and less :)
<apachelogger__> ah, good :D
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » would this program running a subprocess(adept_batch) constitute a binary running as root?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no, that's adept's problem (and it has been in main running as root for years)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> would a Xsession script constitute that? (sorry for all the questions)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yes, I suppose it would
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportDesktopEffectsKde
<nosrednaekim> I don't know anything about the packaging, so I didn't fill that out.
<manchicken> The new intel updates are *SWEET*
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: "Does the package ask any debconf questions higher than priority 'medium' ?" -> "There are no debconf questions in the packaging"
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Riddell> "Packaging system (debhelper/cdbs/dbs) ? Patch system ? Any packaging oddities ?" -> "Packaging system: cdbs.  No patch system"
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: and add to the queue page
<nosrednaekim> great
<nosrednaekim> I just filed the bug report
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » Done.... thanks for your help
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: you can politely poke pitti or doko if it doesn't get processed soon
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> when is he next alpha CD?
<Riddell> today!
<Riddell> (unlikely, it's beset by problems)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Problems no surely not ;)  Thank God we test it before the public get it :)
<yuriy> is there any plan to add the rest of the xdg document paths to System Settings > About Me > Paths
<Riddell> yuriy: I don't know of any.  doesn't seem worth it for kde 3.  I'm not sure if xdg paths are implemented for kde 4 at all (they might be)
<yuriy> Riddell: what is there to be implemented that's part of the desktop?
 * yuriy is looking for the spec
<Riddell> yuriy: see the patches in kdelibs and kdebase
<Riddell> sets it as a default path, adds the translation file catalogue, adds them to the file open dialogue speedbar
<yuriy> oh ok
<manchicken> w00t: http://www.chicagolug.org/wiki/Image:Manchicken-feb.png
<Riddell> manchicken: your background pic has a baby on it!
<manchicken> With a banana.
<Riddell> manchicken: who's baby is it? (and who's banana?)
<manchicken> My son, my banana.
<manchicken> Although now it would appear that it is in fact my son's banana.
<Riddell> you had a baby!  when did that happen?
<Riddell> so American, learning the value of property at such an early age :)
<manchicken> My wife gave birth on Jan 15th.
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> that's ages ago, why didn't I know that
<Riddell> maybe i forgot
<manchicken> I thought I went around telling everybody....
 * ScottK certainly heard about it.
<manchicken> I'm usually not very quiet about sharing exciting news.
<yuriy> is there a way we can get the XDG user dirs to show up with different icons, i.e. in dolphin? would that require a patch?
<Riddell> yuriy: .directory files can do that (like we do in /home/.directory)
<Riddell> yuriy: so you'd need to patch xdg-user-dirs to add them when creating the dirs
<ScottK2> If the icons are present, they already work (I've got a Documents dir copied over from an old opensuse install and it shows fine)
<yuriy> Riddell: is /home supposed to have a different icon then? the icon doesn't show up for me
<yuriy> ScottK2: if the icons are present?
<yuriy> [Desktop Entry]
<yuriy> Icon=folder_home
<Riddell> yuriy: in kde 4 that icon doesn't exist
<yuriy> Riddell: doesn't work in d3lphin either
<yuriy> though that might be a different issue, all the folder icons look wierd
<yuriy> also none of the special folder icons work in d3lphin or open file dialogs for me
<ScottK2> Works find in Konqueror on KDE3 back to Dapper.  Dunno about dolphin as I don't use it much.
<ScottK2> find/fine
<yuriy> supposed to be using Crystal SVG for kde3 right?
<yuriy> quite possible i have some weird config
<Riddell> works for me in dolphin kde3
<nareshov> Wow
<nareshov> KDE4.1 snapshots out for opensuse 10.3!
<nareshov> ScottK2: dolphin is sexy on KDE4, especially the tagging+rating+comment thing. Strigi and Alt+F2, w00t!
<yuriy> hmm it works with other themes, seems somehow my crystal svg is incomplete or something
<yuriy> nope, all there
 * yuriy finally found where the PDF printer's been putting prints
<Riddell> where's that?
<yuriy> ~/PDF
<ScottK2> nareshov: I'm waiting for a working kdepim.
<nareshov> me too
<nareshov> + Proxy support, of course :)
<yuriy> not having proxy support is a feature ^_^ so schools don't have to worry about students bypassing filters
<Riddell> nareshov: volunteers welcome to do it for kubuntu :)
<ScottK2> yuriy: Any filtering approach that depends on the configuration of the work stations is probably defective by design.
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Pretty sure they can remove it if they want
<jjesse> how hard is it not to burn popcorn?
<jjesse> worst smell ever
<DaSkreech> Insanely hard
<DaSkreech> KDE4 is in Universe?
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: hello again
 * DaSkreech bows
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
 * DaSkreech grumbles
<DaSkreech> Well at least it's trivial to find it
<blueyed> I think it would be a good idea to change the version numbering of kubuntu-default-settings from 1:8.04-11 to 1:8.04.12 (it's a native package after all). Objections? :)
<ScottK2> blueyed: I don't think it's worth an upload just to chagne version numbering.
<blueyed> ScottK2: sure.. but I'm looking at fixing it during another upload.. :)
<blueyed> So you agree?
<ScottK2> No.  I've no opinion.
<ScottK2> Personally I wouldn't touch it unless Riddell says he wants it changed.
<DaSkreech> Can I install old versions from adept?
<blueyed> DaSkreech: if you have the .deb and it does not conflict with other packages, yes.
<mornfall> blueyed: That would be for the case s/from/of/? I don't think adept can install debs directly.
<mornfall> Anyhow, hi all from Brussels.
<DaSkreech> blueyed: Huh?
<blueyed> DaSkreech: oh sry.. yes, I've read s/from/of/
<Riddell> blueyed: fine with me.  that was one of my first packages.  using a Makefile is strange too, would be cleaner to use .install files
<Riddell> mornfall: there for fosdem?
<mornfall> Obviously. ;)
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Hallo :)
<DaSkreech> How is FOSDEM?
<Riddell> mornfall: well, you might be visiting the local culture.  that boy peeing is very..cultural
<mornfall> DaSkreech: FOSDEM starts on Saturday.
<mornfall> Riddell: That too, maybe.
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Would installing old versions of a app be out of adept's scope ?
<mornfall> No, not really. Just noone implemented that so far.
<Riddell> where would it get the old versions from?
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: same place apt gets them
<fdoving> Riddell: for the new network-manager, where do you get the wpasupplicant with the proper version?
<fdoving> topic is your ppa repo. if you're confused :)
<Riddell> erm, I don't think n-m 0.7 works
<fdoving> ok.
<Riddell> it might be in ~asac's PPA but it probably still won't work
<blueyed> Is it likely that kubuntu-default-settings has messed up with the x-cursor-theme alternative link? (bug 35969)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35969 in kubuntu-default-settings "Default mouse cursor does not revert when uninstalling Kubuntu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35969
<mhb> evening folks
<NthDegree> ScottK2: things have so changed since dapper :$
<nosrednaekim> hey mhb..... I wish I had a passport :(
<ScottK2> To answer your question, pretty good I think.
<NthDegree> ScottK2: still going ahead with the twin-branch approach?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: get one
<ScottK2> Yes
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well you can get one quite easily
<nosrednaekim> by May?
<ScottK2> I recently did an dist-upgrade of a Gutsy system to Hardy with just apt-get dist-upgrade and it was pretty smooth.  No KDE related issues at all.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: sure
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: british one here takes two weeks by what I've heard
<ScottK2> NthDegree: And we've got KDE 3.5.9 in Hardy now.  That installed without problems for me too.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I dunno, you can get it in a month I'm sure.
<NthDegree> ScottK2: in that case I may try it out on my primary desktop.. provided the Alternate CD is installable
<mhb> at least
<mhb> here
<nosrednaekim> I've heard up to 10 weeks here.
<ScottK2> NthDegree: I haven't done any from scrach installs, just upgrades.
<nosrednaekim> and I really shouldn't sign up until I know I have one....
<mhb> nosrednaekim: there are worse things than a passport
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: where are you?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: sign up for what? anything can be cancelled
<ScottK2> NthDegree: I haven't been keeping up on were we are on the CDs because it doesn't really affect me.
<NthDegree> ah, i'll upgrade in that case :D
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick » US...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: there are worse things than not having a passport
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ouch... yeah :-/
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: got visa? (if needed?)
<nosrednaekim> don't know if I need one... and no I don't.
<mhb> there's no need for a visa to go here, if that's where you wanna go
<ScottK2> nosrednaekim: There are passport expediters that can get you a passport in a few days with proper use of $$$.  I know.  I've done it.
 * nosrednaekim does NOT have $$$
<mhb> nosrednaekim: still, if I were you, I'd go for it
<nosrednaekim> in fact,i'm almost broke. does canonical pay for the whole trip?
<ScottK2> nosrednaekim: Where in the US are you?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: because if I were you I would be happy that the target country does not really consider you a terrorist or anything :o)
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: I'm going for it, and yeah they do
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: hotel and all
<nosrednaekim> ScottK2 » NJ
<nosrednaekim> whew.... I think I might just try...
<nosrednaekim> no better way to get a free trip out of the US
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: I am and my dad's all for it
 * mhb beats nosrednaekim with a stick if you don't
<mhb> err, he
<ScottK2> nosrednaekim: You can also drive down to DC and hand deliver your application I think.  It's not that far a drive from NJ.
<NthDegree> ScottK2: I wonder if Red Hat do that for git creds in the Linux source tree ;-p
<ScottK2> NthDegree: Do which?
<NthDegree> ScottK2: for a few $$$ get you commit privs
<NthDegree> xD
<ScottK2> Ah.
<mhb> how much of you folks do the 5-a-day routine?
<nosrednaekim> ScottK2 » haha, yeah my dad did that( he was down there anyway), and there was a line a block long, so he just did it by mail
<mhb> I wish had the time for that cool thing
<mhb> but when I come home at 8pm I'm too tired for anything
<ScottK2> nosrednaekim: If there's no visa requirement you should be OK if you get it in quickly.  You usually need to make an appointment at the post office to get them to verify your identity.
<ScottK2> mhb: What is it?
<mhb> ScottK2: well triaging or fixing 5 bugs each da
<mhb> day
<nosrednaekim> ScottK2 » right... well i'll talk to my parents about it.
<mhb> it's all over the planet
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ScottK2> nosrednaekim: How old are you?
<jpatrick> ScottK2: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Nosrednaekim :)
 * jpatrick hides
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Thanks
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<jpatrick> that said, you should look at my wikipage..
<mhb> I really hope you'll all come to our country, which is too unknown for any important political or historic events :o)
<jpatrick> shouldn't*
<ScottK2> nosrednaekim: If it helps to sell your parents, I'm an amazingly ancient adult who's a) been to UDS before and can tell them what it's like and b) going to this one.
<mhb> I'm really proud that there hasn't been a school shooting yet
<ScottK2> mhb: I disagree (about the unknown part).
<mhb> kind of makes us czechs look saner than Germans :o)
<nosrednaekim> ScottK2 » Oh my mom is fine w/ it.... and she is the one who ussually worries about such things ;)
<ScottK2> OK.
 * ScottK2 has also survived a school trip with 18 13 - 17 year olds to Peru.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: hablas español?
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Not really.  Although I picked up and used more on the trip than a lot of the kids who'd had Spanish class, but didn't try very hard to use it.
 * _StefanS_ can't attend Ubuntu Developers Summit.. :(
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
<_StefanS_> yes it sucks.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: ah okay
<ScottK2> mhb: I'm old enough to still think in terms of Czechoslovakia mostly, but in terms of history I remember 1939 and 1968 as years where you show up in history.
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: I wonder if there will be jabber stuff as usual ?
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: hopefully
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: check exam dates too
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: guess I can follow from here then
<mhb> ScottK2: I applaud you
<mhb> so who's coming to town?
<mhb> jpatrick, and?
<mhb> nosrednaekim hopefully
<jpatrick> mhb: if(!$exams) { going(); }
 * ScottK2 is planning on it.
<mhb> ScottK2: splendid
<ScottK2> Actually now that I think about it the Munich deal was 1938, not 1939.
<DaSkreech> Contributions: Converted several friends to Kubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<ScottK2> mhb: Also I think (excuse the spelling please) Vaclav Havel was an inspirational leader for the world in the early 1990s.
<mhb> ScottK2: right, but one year later we were occupied by Germany, a few months before the war started
<mhb> so that year counts, too
<mhb> ScottK2: also correct
<ScottK2> True, but militarily Czechoslovokia was toast after the Sudetenland was occupied.
<ScottK2> That's were all the defenses and the favorable terrain were located.
<ScottK2> Welcome to #Kubuntu-history ;-)
<mhb> ScottK2: wow, your history knowledge is impressive
<ScottK2> Thanks.
<mhb> ScottK2: did you take some history courses after high school?
<ScottK2> I did, but I've always had an interest in it.
<mhb> ah
<mhb> nice indeed
<ScottK2> I've also had a particular interest in the region since I've visited before.  I spent some time in Bulgaria and Romania in early 1992.  It was an interesting time.
<jpatrick> oh lord, /me badly needs to do some Kubuntu Forums moderation
<jpatrick> claydoh: I think we have some problems.. but I'll get to it
<claydoh> jpatrick: I just got home :(
<jpatrick> claydoh: no worries, still learning how the admin thing works
<jpatrick> claydoh: mostly deleting porn posts right now
<jpatrick> right, think I'm got rid of them all
<jpatrick> claydoh: "The name of this ban already exists. Please chose a different name" :)
<claydoh> we have a filter on our net at work, I can only get to about 4 or 5 websites
<jpatrick> claydoh: talked to zack recently?
<claydoh> no, I seldom do really
<claydoh> tho if there is a problem, he is on yahoo IM
<Riddell> seele: re your comment on Ideas, have you looked at adept 3?
<jpatrick> just checking (he's there - doesn't respond)
<claydoh> I handle a lot of the spam porn, etc, but there isn't too much to moderate really
<jpatrick> thank goodness there's a report post button..
<claydoh> ya
<seele> Riddell: no i have not seen adept 3, is it in the daily build?
<Riddell> seele: no, it's only in mornfall's PPA and only for hardy
<Riddell> seele: if you have hardy you can install it, else you can set up a chroot
<bobesponja> I saw there are package of Qt4.4 in your ppa Riddell, does this mean we'll get 4.1 packages soon? :) or is it just for people developping it?
<bobesponja> I mean KDE 4.0.6*
<Riddell> bobesponja: I don't have time to package 4.1, volunteers welcome
<seele> Riddell: i dont know what a ppa is an how to get stuff from it :-/
 * seele wikis for a howto
<stdin> seele: it's an apt repository hosted by launchpad
<stdin> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Riddell> seele: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mornfall/+archive
<seele> stdin: thanks
<seele> Riddell: you too (thanks)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-22
 * nixternal tries to stay awake in class
 * Jucato hums nixternal a lullaby...
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: drink more coffee
<Jucato> moin nixternal Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya!
<nixternal> wasabi Jucato and Hobbsee
<nixternal> and wolfger
<cheguevara> hi
<Jucato> sushi nixternal :)
<wolfger> and wolfger what?
<nixternal> sushi sounds good right about now
 * Hobbsee wants her delivery now!
<nixternal> Jucato: Eddie is now a legit Ubuntu member...gahahahhaaha...that is funny stuff
<Jucato> nixternal: uh oh :/
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> darn it! I wasn't around to give my support :(
 * Jucato went to bed early...
<nixternal> man, he had more support than I ever did
<Jucato> hm... probably because there are more people now than back in your day (looooong time ago) :P
<nareshov> Any idea where the ktorrent guys hangout at?
<nixternal> #ktorrent would be my guess
<Jucato> if they have an IRC channel now
<Jucato> mostly I think they make use of the forums on their site
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ping?
<Jucato> hm... I guess nixternal fell asleep after all...
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I wish
<nixternal> I am listening to boring presentations on "Organization"
<nareshov> =), psychology?
<nixternal> I am using my "community" talk about KDE/Kubuntu for mine...hope they are ready for free software
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> System Analysis and Design
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh MC member...
 * nixternal hides
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> nixternal: any idea what the policy on native packages and uvf is?
<nixternal> my daughter is txt messaging me on the phone, so I can't fall asleep
<nixternal> Hobbsee: yes...pick one :p
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: all of them
<nixternal> there is supposedly some new documentation on the wiki concerning the UVF stuff..but I would guess that native packages should go through the same process as one that isn't
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6 is what the wiki says
<nixternal> and why are you asking me? You know just as much if not more than I do :p
<Hobbsee> nixternal: because you're on the MC, and i'm not.
<Jucato> no one knows more than nixternal (except Riddell)
<nareshov> What's MC?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and i'd prefer to get an official MC stance on the issue, before issuing a blast on the ML.
<Jucato> MOTU Council (right?)
<nixternal> hahaha, what do I have to say so you can issue a blast? I love it when you crack the long pointy stick!
<vorian> good evening!
<nixternal> what is good about it?
<Jucato> hm... it's not morning. that's what :)
<Jucato> (well it's morning here so...)
<vorian> snow!
<nixternal> Jucato: yes you were right btw
<vorian> I just drove from Cleveland to south of Columbus
<nixternal> no snow in Chicago now for over a week...but it has been pretty cold
<vorian> It was awesome
<vorian> I thought I was going to die every 15 min or so
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> die every 15 minutes, resurrect every 2 minutes after that :)
<nixternal> you know, I used to be like that too, until I drove through the turnpike in PA during a blizzard....I had to change my shorts after that one
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you have to make sur ethe policy is written on the freeze exception page
<vorian> Jucato: you are correct :)
<vorian> lol
<Jucato> nixternal: you were wearing just shorts during a blizzard? O.o
<nixternal> Hobbsee: do you really think that it matters if the package is ubuntu only or not? I think it should be all packages in Universe are susceptable to the rules
<vorian> Jucato: it's an american thing (shorts = underwear)
<Jucato> aaah, like boxers... right :)
<vorian> aye
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> dun matter, it could be tighty-whities
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i think so, yeah
<vorian> I have two approved freeze exceptions if someone wants the honors ....
<nixternal> for?
<Jucato> how appropriate.. talking about blizzards, snow, and freezes :)
<nixternal> hehe
<vorian> ktorrent and kdiamond
 * Jucato gives the floor back to Hobbsee before she takes out the stick on me
<vorian> bug 192296
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192296 in kdiamond-kde4 "[ff exception] New Upstream Release for Kdiamond [kde4]" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192296
<nixternal> vorian: have you talked to jdong about ktorrent?
<vorian> nixternal: yep, he gave the nod
<vorian> that's bug 192812
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192812 in ktorrent-kde4 "[FF exception] New upstream release ktorrent-kde4 3.0.0 " [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192812
<Jucato> oh btw Hobbsee, a countrymate of mine, who says he's your schoolmate (janm is his IRC nick) is looking for Ubuntu CD's in the sydney area
<Hobbsee> Jucato: my schoolmate?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: for Macquarie uni?
<Jucato> [21:47] <janm> Knightlust: good idea. she's goes to my school perhaps she can bring some next week!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: that's all I know... :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hrm.  might be for the same thing
<nixternal> vorian: ktorrent-kde4_3.0.0.orig.tar.bz2?
<nixternal> shouldn't that be .gz
<vorian> hmmmmm
<vorian> well, I did uupdate and it produced a tar.bz2
<nixternal> you have the acks already, so they are just awaiting upload
<vorian> yah
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> oh great, this idiot got on the computer here durng break and starts playing stupid childish youtube videos
<nixternal> time to go for a break, otherwise I might snap and start breaking things
<nixternal> bbiaf
<ryanakca> nixternal: heh, for some reason I'm getting spam sent to you... http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/nixternalspam.png
<Jucato> hah yeah that was my problem with allee's spam too :)
<blueyed> you're in bcc maybe? have you looked at the headers? (delivered-for and such)
<Jucato> yeah that was the explanation given to me.. :)
<Jucato> but it's still funny to see their spam in my inbox :D
 * ryanakca shrugs... don't see a delivered-for... meh. It says nixternal in the message, not ryanakca... *grumbles and wonders how anything with the string 'buy cialis online' got through GMail's spam filter*
<nixternal> damn, now you know where I buy my Cialis
<cheguevara> lol
<Jucato> hahah :)
<nixternal> I get those emails for everyone...thankfully Google catches it
<nixternal> I can't believe this
<Jucato> oh I just noticed that I just got spam from allee and jpatrick too :)
<nixternal> we are watching "Male Restroom Etiquette" on YouTube because of this stupid kid
<wolfger> nixternal: you used my name in vain earlier, but I don't quite understand the context?
<nixternal> I did?
<wolfger> yeah, you said "and wolfger"
<nixternal> oh, saying hi
<wolfger> ah, ok
<nixternal> hrmm, I wish I had my Backtraq CD, I would go ahead and shutdown the computer hooked to the projector
<wolfger> I thought it was odd, because I'd just sat down at my computer, and hadn't actually been on irc up to that point. You're psychic, man
<nixternal> you changed your nick :)
<nixternal> that's what gave it away
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: because gmail's spam filter *sucks*
<Jucato> Hobbsee: but based on the ratio of spam that I get in kmail and spam that gets blocked, I'd say it's good :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<hads> GMail thinks I'm a spammer
<Hobbsee> fastmail's is better
<nixternal> It also pledged not to sue open-source developers who create noncommercial software based on Microsoft's protocols.
<nixternal> hahaha, that's because nobody bases their software off of Microsoft's garbage :)
<Jucato> and if you want to create commercial software, you need patent license agreement :)
<nixternal> muhahaha, I got um hook, line, and sinker with my "Organization Talk" I whipped up using KDE as my organization
<freeflying> any core developer can do me a sponsor upload? thanks. http://linuxfire.com.cn/~freeflying/skim.debdiff
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Pong
<Hobbsee> see query
<loll>  I have some source code and have identified an error i how it tries to identify PAGE_SIZE, however I do not know if my workaround actually solves it, and need a hand
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell, smarter:
<yao_ziyuan> how is that bug now?
<Riddell> davmor2: did you try the new alternates?
<davmor2> burning them currently
<davmor2> Riddell: life got in the way last night :)
 * Riddell crosses fingers
<davmor2> Riddell: aren't there new lives too?
<Riddell> so there are, and they seem to have all the packages
<Riddell> davmor2: we should be organised and coordinate, which are you downloading?
<davmor2> all the current from this morning.  burning 64bit first
<Riddell> davmor2: I'll start with live 32 bit then
<davmor2> Riddell: Because of the wonderful way in which I'm funded (oh no that's the BBC sorry) I got two test machines.  Both 64bit.  But I run a 32bit on my laptop so while the 64 bit is installing I'm burning the 32 bit right the way through my collection :)
<Riddell> how do you burn whilE installing?
<davmor2> Riddell: 3 machines total main machine I download and burn on and 2 test machine :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Don't you just love mother-in-laws who like to buy their son-in-laws laptop's for helping them out. :)
<davmor2> Riddell:  It's looking more like Kubuntu :)
<davmor2> \o/ Riddell it works and it looks like Kubuntu :)
<Riddell> awooga
<davmor2> I'm only really testing that it installs this late in the game.  Plus I only got this morning :)
<Riddell> me too, I'm going to fosdem later
<davmor2> Riddell: thought you'd already gone :)
<Riddell> davmor2: don't suppose you have a windows machine too? wubi needs testing
<jpatrick> Jucato: spam?
<Riddell> the windows machine here doesn't have enough disk space (needs 10gigs)
<Riddell> emonkey: did you say you wanted to help with iso testing? :)
<davmor2> Not at present.  But that can be sorted but won't be till tonight.
<Jucato> jpatrick: "Take Advantage of Our Software Prices" From: "Ben Isaac" <motodangt@charter.net> To: jpatrick@kubuntu.org
<emonkey> Riddell, it's on my todo on my wiki site
<Riddell> emonkey: we need testers now if you are able
 * emonkey is currently in an english lesson, but I'll contact you later today
<Riddell> ok, thanks http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080221.1/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20080221.1/ for when you can start downloading
<txwikinger> they are both the same, right?
<Riddell> txwikinger: daily-live is desktop, daily is alternate
<Riddell> you end up with the same thing
<txwikinger> ah ok :)
 * txwikinger is downloading
 * emonkey has finished download
<Riddell> emonkey: university connection?
<emonkey> university network is nice
<Riddell> ah, I remember the days..
 * txwikinger is still tired from giving Kubuntu bug-triage tutorial at LUG last night
<davmor2> don't forget to log you results on the tracker.  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ :)
<Riddell> txwikinger: oh?  where was that?
<txwikinger> SBLUG (Birmingham)
<jpatrick> txwikinger: brilliant!
<Riddell> txwikinger: birmingham as in that suburb of wolverhampton?
<txwikinger> Riddell: hehe yes :D
<Riddell> didn't even know there was an active lug there
<txwikinger> Yes.. we always meet at Bimingham University
<davmor2> Riddell: get it right little suburb of Wolves ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: Laptop fades to black.  Is there a way to stop the Fade?
<Riddell> davmor2: when does it do that?
 * txwikinger dreads writing abstracts for educational conferences that have to be sent next week
<davmor2> once your logged onto the machine
<davmor2> Riddell: hitting brightness up stops it but it happens each time I reboot.
<Riddell> txwikinger: do write a 1 line summary at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports/February2008 if you can (under Kubuntu)
<txwikinger> k
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, sounds like guidance-power-manager is doing something bad
<davmor2> Riddell: Where's the setting?
<Riddell> click the batter icon and drag brightness to the right
<Riddell> I know someone had a problem copying settings from another computer where the brightness had 6 steps max and his new one had 100 so it was set to 6 by default
<davmor2> Riddell: no battery.  Just unplugged the power and there's no battery icon :(
<Riddell> davmor2: is guidance-power-manager running?
<txwikinger> Riddell: done
<Riddell> thanks
<emonkey> chroom
<davmor2> Riddell:  How can I find out I tried running it and I get a long list of text
<sigma_1234> so whens hardy 5 due out? any major updates?
<davmor2> sigma_1234: later today as long as we can get all the tests done
<davmor2> Riddell: live cd is suffering from bug 194007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194007 in ubiquity "Ubiquity keyboard is not being setup after world map." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194007
<davmor2> other than that it seems to be going okay
<Riddell> davmor2: mm, I just noticed that
<davmor2> Riddell: how do I check to see if guidance-power-manager is running?
<Riddell> davmor2: ps -ef | grep guidance-
<davmor2> Riddell: No it's not running
<Riddell> so must be something deeper in hal/acpi/something
<Riddell> although I've no idea what
<davmor2> I will bug report it after what do you want it under?
<Riddell> davmor2: umm, hard to say since we have no idea what could cause it
<Riddell> davmor2: it makes the computer unusable I take it?
<Riddell> davmor2: does it happen when logging in? does it happen on the live CD?
<davmor2> Riddell: No you just hit brightness up.  But if you don't know your just presented with a black screen
<Riddell> hmm, it could be kmilo
<seaLne> Riddell: hotel is not bad
<Riddell> seaLne: excellent
<davmor2> Riddell: It doesn't happen with the initial login screen only happens on the main screen once you've logged in
<Riddell> davmor2: try running  "dcop kded kmilod disable" first
<davmor2> Riddell: Running the live cd now hang on
<davmor2> Riddell: yes it fades to black on the live cd too
<Riddell> davmor2: even running that dcop command first?
<davmor2> When do I run it? before I log in?
<Riddell> after
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll try it now will I need to reboot if so I'll drop back the the installed system
<Riddell> no
<davmor2> Riddell: I need to up the brightness to make it work though so how will I know if it has worked?
<davmor2> Riddell: I can't see the screen to type it in otherwise :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Could I add it as a boot perameter?
<Riddell> no, it talks to kded which is started along with kde
<Riddell> so it dims without any keystrokes?
<Riddell> then pressing brightness up fixes it?
<Riddell> davmor2: you can also   sudo rm /usr/lib/kde3/kded_kmilod.so  before logging in
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes that right, on both counts.  However once you reboot it dims back down again.
<davmor2> Riddell: you also lose the real terminals Ctrl-Alt-F1 etc.  Once you've logged in which would freak people out :)
<davmor2> I'll just reboot into the installed version and try it out then
<davmor2> Riddell: on installed removed kmilod still fades
<Riddell> ok, I'm out of ideas
<Riddell> try asking mjg59 if he knows
<davmor2> I'll just report it so I can carry on testing :)
<Riddell> report on hal maybe, as good a guess as any
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll leave it blank for now but I'll post the bug here as soon as I get a chance
<emonkey> Riddell, it doesn't make sense to test the ISOs with virtualbox, or does it?
<Riddell> emonkey: yes it does
<Riddell> davmor2: might be worth trying guidance again, sudo rm /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop  before logging in?
<davmor2> Riddell: bingo
<davmor2> It's staying light and bright now :)
<Riddell> hrm
<davmor2> Riddell:  Leave it for latter I'll reinstall Kub on my laptop Tuesday and we can sort it out from there.
<Artemis__Fowl> Why are there no KDE4 SVN packages? It would be nice to have unstable SVN packages, just like openSuSE does
<Riddell> volunteers welcome
<Jucato> :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Have you setup a wiki page for alpha 5 or not?
<Riddell> davmor2: a stub
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha5/Kubuntu
<davmor2> np's I was just going to say you could add our temporary nasty work round :)
<Riddell> well I don't /think/ it's a general problem
<Riddell> I suspect it's something specific to you
<Riddell> at least nobody else has complained, I havn't seen it and there's not been any change to guidance
<davmor2> ok.
<Riddell> there's some reason why it thinks the default is a low value
<Riddell> possibly acpi has changed to give it more granuality
<davmor2> pass over my head :(
<Riddell> davmor2: can you put ~/.kde/share/config/power-managerrc somewhere
<davmor2> not today moving onto Ubuntu now but I will tonight or tomorrow for you
<nosrednaekim> haha.... Canonical sent out their attachement in DOC :)
<Riddell> blame the travel agent
<nosrednaekim> yeah
 * seaLne found a sleeping apachelogger in the room when he got back
<seaLne> luckily it was me that took my laptop
<buz> hmm
<buz> amarok wont detect my ipod shuffle
<buz> but kde displays it, ipod icon and all thath
<buz> and it used to work with gutsy
<seele> has anyone tested ubiquity lately?  yesterday's daily build hangs during hardware configuration but i only tested it on one machine
<nareshov> hibernate/suspend work fine from kde4 ?
<jpatrick> RIDDELL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jpatrick> :)
<mhb> we're losing him!
<nosrednaekim> yaa!
 * jpatrick wants a @kde/ cloak
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick » traitor....
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: why? :) this is *K*ubuntu after all :)
<mhb> heh
<mhb> you call him a traitor, but it's actually me who's installing Visual C# right now
 * nosrednaekim remotely shocks mhb
<jpatrick> mhb: gah
<jpatrick> mhb: I'm _forced_ to do VB at school
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: but @kde/ubuntu.member.jpatrick would look hot
<mhb> jpatrick: visual basic?
<mhb> jpatrick: now that's even worse
<jpatrick> mhb: I hate it
<mhb> jpatrick: but I install the C# thing because of school, too
 * apachelogger is a vb.net lova
<jpatrick> mhb: yeah, but I'd rather they have us learn real languages
<mhb> jpatrick: like Pascal? :o)
<jpatrick> mhb: Perl
<seaLne> jpatrick: apparently freenode won't give masks like that, atleast they didn't used to
<jpatrick> seaLne: they do /whois nalioth for example
<seaLne> oh, maybe it was just to complicated before for however they did it
<gribelu> is firefox 3b3 sluggish for you guys? I don't know how it's like under gnome because i only have kde4
<gribelu> it's like un-accelerated 2D or something for me
<nosrednaekim> firefox is always like that
<gribelu> nah 2.0 doesn't do that here
<gribelu> it isn't fast .. just way faster scrolling etc. than 3.0
<cheguevara> gribelu, what video driver
<gribelu> nvidia ofcourse heh
<gribelu> i want an intel
<manchicken> The new intel drivers rock.
<cheguevara> are the latest updates for agressive exa any good?
<cheguevara> i still got xaa
<cheguevara> greey exa
<cheguevara> *greedy
 * nosrednaekim pats his ATI
<cheguevara> meh
<cheguevara> exa is still slower then xaa here
<serega> Hey!
<jpatrick> hey serega!
<serega> I'm back guys
<serega> sorry my absence
<serega> how are you all? I know nothing about kubuntu progress :(
<jpatrick> no worries, we're missing Riddell again :)
<serega> missing Riddell?
<nosrednaekim> serega » his computer problem went down.
<nosrednaekim> *probably
<serega> bad :(
<nosrednaekim> serega » hows it going w/ you?
<jpatrick> He'll be back
<nosrednaekim> oh.. didn't he go over to FOSDEM?
<jpatrick> back here
<serega> there was some changes at my job...
<serega> so, guys, there will be two Hardy releases?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<serega> titanic work I think)
 * serega worries he is weak on KDE4 :(
<nosrednaekim> weak?
<serega> no experience of development
<serega> good luck. see ya
<jpatrick> seaLne: /whois sabdfl - another ;)
<seele> whats the difference between submitting a bug to /ubiquity/+filebug and /ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug or is it the same thing?
<stdin> one is filed against the project, the other is filed against the source package
<seele> when do i use which one?
<seele> i found a problem in yesterday's daily build
<stdin> file bugs against the package, they can always be set to also effects the project
<seele> ok
<jpatrick> cheguevara: ##fix_your_connection
<cheguevara> jpatrick, my connection is fine
<cheguevara> messing around with Xorg.conf :P
<jpatrick> cheguevara: what client? konversation?
<cheguevara> xchat
<jpatrick> ah...
<cheguevara> got EXA to work as good as XAA, so happy now :)
<jpatrick> nixternal: ping
<jpatrick> nixternal: I dumped some promotional stuff here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-promo
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> hey, who is doing our monthly reports? coreymon was the person doing them, but I haven't seen anything much
<nosrednaekim> I'd do it,but I have no clue whats been going on
<nixternal> heh, me either
<nosrednaekim> Riddell asked at the last meeting
 * jpatrick hasn't been writing meeting minutes
<nixternal> I am going to go ahead and update our Monthly Report
<nixternal> we need to use Mootbot for our meetings
<nixternal> it makes writing up the minutes much easier
 * jpatrick dislikes Mootbot
<nixternal> I like how it breaks each TOPIC down in to easy to read IRC logs
<jpatrick> I dislike how it floods the channel
<nixternal> doesn't flood anymore than people chit-chatting really
<nixternal> how man new members did we just approve?
<nixternal> 3?
<jpatrick> 3
<nosrednaekim> last meeting?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> ~kubuntu-members list them
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Ping
<jpatrick> nabend neversfelde
<neversfelde> nabend jpatrick
<jpatrick> neversfelde: Glückwünsche! (?)
<neversfelde> jpatrick: thanks (Glückwunsch)^^
<jpatrick> :)
<neversfelde> jpatrick: your german is very godd, did you learn it at school?
<jpatrick> neversfelde: learnt it for a few months last year
<neversfelde> jpatrick: than you are a talent in learning new languages :)
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: pong
<jpatrick> neversfelde: for human languages I know English, German, French (understand), Spanish and Catalan
<jpatrick> welcome back ScottK!
<ScottK> Thanks
<neversfelde> jpatrick: not bad
<jpatrick> neversfelde: danke
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Hey Dude, long time not seen ;). Care to join #kubuntu-de-offtopic?
<yuriy> jpatrick: did you do the kubuntu leaflet or you just put it up in bzr?
<jpatrick> yuriy: kwwii's work
<jpatrick> yuriy: all I did was the translations
<yuriy> jpatrick: oh. i was wondering why it said ubuntulinux.org at the bottom and not ubuntu.com
<yuriy> also it's a nice flyer but i don't think it's newbie friendly enough
<jpatrick> use the source and bzr push ;)
 * yuriy should have taken out the german/spanish communities part before printing this out
<jpatrick> lol
<ScottK> The way I read the Dept of State web site, it sounds like I don't need a visa for the Czech Republic.  I'm curious if others (US citizens) have reached the same conclusions?
<nosrednaekim> oh bleh....
<ScottK> Yeah, well it's not a question you want to find out you had the wrong answer to at the last minute.
<jpatrick> you can ask Canonical for a letter to send up the process I guess
<ScottK> jpatrick: Except it appears no Visa is required at all, so there is no process.
<nosrednaekim> oh.. I read that wrong! I thoughtit said you DID need a visa :)
<jpatrick> ah, good
 * ScottK is looking for verification that maybe someone else has looked too and agrees.
<seele> ScottK: hold on i'll look
<seele> there are technically two dept of state sites and they have different information
<seele> i dont know why.. the only reason i know is because they were a client at some point
<seele> is the Czech Republic part of the EU?
<seele> ScottK: we do not need a visa
<jpatrick> seele: yes, since 2004
<seele> hmm.. this says we need proof of health insurance?  even for short-term visitors?
<ScottK> seele: Thanks.
 * yuriy printed out a very nice flyer from kde-promo on nice paper and is now finding the typos
<yuriy> oh great, the person used a commercial font in this
<yuriy> ok scribus is being wacky, i give up. people get to look at a brochure that says "The K Desktop Envionment"
<jpatrick> where?
<blueyed> yuriy: this should be easy to fix if it's only the text.
<yuriy> jpatrick:
<yuriy> jpatrick:
<yuriy> 18:05 < blueyed> yuriy: this should be easy to fix if it's only the text. [18:06]
<jpatrick> ...
<yuriy> sorry, my terminal freaked out
<blueyed> it's 00:03?! ;)
<jpatrick> blueyed: yep
<yuriy> http://home.iitk.ac.in/~chintal/downloads/KDE/
<ScottK> yuriy: Which Scribus?
<ScottK> (being whacky)
<yuriy> ScottK: 1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu3 (hardy)
<ScottK> Urgh.
<jpatrick> yuriy: don't like the font
<ScottK> What kind of whacky?
<ScottK> yuriy: ^^
<yuriy> it's losing some of the text in the linked flyer
<yuriy> though it _could_ partially be me not knowing how to use scribus
<yuriy> or could do with the font
<yuriy> jpatrick: which font?
<jpatrick> yuriy: on the leaflet
<ScottK> yuriy: Scribus upstream does read Ubuntu Scribus bugs.
<ScottK> It might be worth filing.
<yuriy> jpatrick: if you mean the one it's using for titles, I kind of like it, but it's non-free (in both senses)
<jpatrick> yuriy: normal text I meant
<yuriy> hmm the text shows up if i use deja vu, but not URW gothic
<ScottK> Text seems fat to me.
<yuriy> to replace the kabel book font, that is
<yuriy> jpatrick: normal text is just bitstream vera, best free font i know of actually (and sadly) until the liberation fonts came out
<jpatrick> hmm
<mhb> ScottK: of course you don't need one!
<mhb> ScottK: meh, you should have asked me
<mhb> I wonder which states actually *need* a visa to get here
<mhb> I don't think there are many
<neversfelde> i'd love to go to prague again. My last visit was in 2000
 * ryanakca has never been off the continent...
<ryanakca> s/the/this/g
<ryanakca> :(
 * neversfelde has never been in North America
<neversfelde> also in the south ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-23
<neversfelde> ryanakca: i am changing our iconset in forum.kubuntu-de.org to oxygen and. I would like to change the "blue" colors of it too, can you send me the colors of the new kubunu.org?
<yuriy> hmm scribus took some getting used to but it's actually rather nice
<Jucato> yuriy!!!!!!!
<yuriy> hey Jucato how are you
<Jucato> doing ok. I was looking for you last month :)
 * nosrednaekim blinks at the number of kubuntu bugs
<Jucato> too small to read/see? :)
<nosrednaekim> too many
<nosrednaekim> KDM doesn't have a "wrong password" dialog does it?
<Jucato> dialog? no. it just says, Login failed at the bottom while graying out the text input boxes for a moment
<nosrednaekim> wonder what this guy is talking about then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/189594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189594 in kdebase "KDM login screen freezes when incorrect password is entered" [Undecided,New]
<nosrednaekim> maybe kdm-kde4?
<Jucato> ah haven't tried it
<nosrednaekim> i'm gunna go try it soon
<yuriy> jpatrick: still around?
<nosrednaekim> nah... he left a couple hours ago
<ryanakca> neversfelde: sure
<ryanakca> neversfelde: did you want the gradient?
 * nixternal yawns
 * Jucato shoots an M&M into nixternal's mouth
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am out bug squashing
 * ScottK2 performs the Heimlich Maneuver on nixternal
<nixternal> got a little bug addiction going on
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato applauds nixternal
<nixternal> ScottK: how was that ice?
<nixternal> my daughter messaged me earlier today saying you all had a "snow day"
<ScottK2> No school today
<ScottK2> Wife had a slip and fall out front, but is OK.
<nixternal> did you feel bad, or did you laugh a little?
<Jucato> aw :(
<Jucato> sadist! :P
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK2> I felt bad.
<ScottK2> It's a reasonable quesiton though.
<nixternal> ya, cuz I slipped once and my x-wife laughed
<Jucato> hehe :)
<ScottK2> She's not my X yet.
<nixternal> so when she slipped, I laughed at her
<Jucato> that's when she became your X? :)
<Jucato> ScottK2:  not "yet"? O.o
<nixternal> quite a bit after that
<ScottK2> Jucato: We're having a tough time right now.  It may go that way.
<nixternal> he is just leaving the option open Jucato :p
<Jucato> hehe it got the ball rolling :P
<Jucato> ScottK2: ah
<Jucato> nixternal: oh yeah... different cultures sorry :)
<nixternal> man, when you get hungry, word of warning, don't go to toxic hell
<nixternal> I mean taco bell
<Jucato> yum..
<nixternal> I think my nacho bell grande was laced
<Jucato> I had burritos a few days ago
<seele> nixternal: open a window?
<nixternal> ewww
<nixternal> not laced like that
 * Jucato waves to seele
 * seele waves
<Jucato> so that's where the smell was coming from...
<nixternal> it just made me tired
<nixternal> OK, decibel is making me mad
<nixternal> the package that is
<nosrednaekim> what is decibel for? text to speech?
<nixternal> it is the KDE framework similar to telepathy
<nosrednaekim> which does VOIP?
<nixternal> all types of communication stuff
<nixternal> decibel.kde.org for a better explanation that what I can give :)
<nosrednaekim> mmk :)
<nixternal> I am not 100% familiar with it honestly...it works like the Gnome Telepathy stuff does
<nixternal> trying to fix the FTBS bug on it
<yuriy> hey nixternal. apparently i'll be going to chicago for a couple days in april :D
<nixternal> yuriy: when in April?
<yuriy> nixternal: 20-23
<yuriy> will probably just be doing touristy stuff
<nixternal> I should be here that week...the weekend before I will be in Detroit for Penguicon
<nixternal> actually, I should be coming back to Chicago on the 20th
<nixternal> man, decibel does not like our cdbs/kde.mk that's for sure
<ScottK2> So I didn't do 5 today.  Mine goes to 11.  It was all new bugs filed though.
<ScottK2> 10 on one package though.  That was kind of fun.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> this Decibel FTBS is irritating
<nixternal> we are trying to install crap everywhere
 * nixternal thinks that Decibel isn't KDE 4 only and might think about removing the decibel-kde4 portion
<nixternal> FTBS? For all The BS!
<nixternal> damnit, who said Riddell could leave
<ScottK2> Don't worry.  I think I may be about to break python-kde3, so the heat'll be off you.
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> people still use pykde3? :p
<nixternal> that is like people coding in Visual Basic...get with the times already
<nixternal> mhb: do you like C#? I have been debating on taking a couple of free classes on it
 * ScottK2 is just fixing bugs in it.
<DaSKreech> nixternal: they teach Vb at my Uni
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> I just never had the urge to learn it...seems useless to me
<yuriy> they teach programming languages at your uni's?
<ScottK2> Sure.  Why not?
<yuriy> well, ours is quite strictly a computer *science* program and they only teach you enough of something here and there to complete some assignments
<bobesponja> yuriy: but they do teach C and asm right?
<bobesponja> and lisp? :)
<DaSKreech_> Not lisp
<yuriy> Java and scheme
<bobesponja> no lisp?
<ScottK2> What's scheme?
<bobesponja> like lisp
<ScottK2> Ah
<yuriy> and C for some electives
<yuriy> no asm :(
 * ScottK2 did Pascal and Z80 assembler in university a long time ago.
<bobesponja> well you're lucky it's horrible asm
<yuriy> oh and apparently python for the AI course if you get the right professor
<bobesponja> shouldn't that be lisp for AI?
<yuriy> i got the matlab/"use anything you want" guy (in other words, he ain't gonna teach it to ya)
<yuriy> hmm i'm thinking this was too late to start this experiment
 * yuriy is testing the KDE 4 runs on old hardware theory
<nixternal> ScottK2: you still awake?
<ScottK2> Yeah
<nixternal> hey, with FF, are sync requests still possible?
<ScottK2> Sure.
<nixternal> anything special need to be done at all?
<ScottK2> If it's just a revision with a fix of some kind, just do it as usual.  If it's a new upstream with feature changes, subscribe motu-release instead of the archive and add the extra bits for an FFe
<nixternal> there is a sync request by someone for smb4k but they never subscribed the right people
<nixternal> new upstream with major feature changes
<ScottK2> If it's a bugfix upstream release then just add the new upstream changelog entries
<ScottK2> Then it needs a full FFe request
<nixternal> ya, don't know if it will totally be worth it since there aren't many bug reports, 1 actually on the package
<nixternal> and it is a huge change over the version we have in our repos
<nixternal> I wish this guy would have read the sync rules and subscribed the right people last month
<nixternal> heh, I should reply in the bug report that if he wants to see it in hardy bad enough, he should file the FFe request :)
<nixternal> actually, that is exactly what I am going to do
<nixternal> dangit, I totally forgot to add kubuntu-docs-kde4 prior to the freeze....argh argh argh
<nixternal> one of you core-devs get ready...I will have a crack package for you to upload here in a few (kubuntu-docs)
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> need to fix a FTBFS and a couple of bugs
<ubuntu> Hey, guys!
<nixternal> hola
<serega> I've recently downloaded and booted hardy alpha4... IT IS GREAT!!!
 * serega bows
<serega> you all rock, guys!
<nixternal> why thank you, but isn't alpha 5 out now? :)
<serega> O.o alpha 5??
<serega> darn...
<serega> )))
<nixternal> hehe
<serega> there is work for me: looks like codec autoinstallation is broken :]
<serega> I was confused by kubuntu.org. latest release-announcement is about Alpha4 :(
<Hobbsee> alpha 5 was only released today
<serega> ohh... nice :)
<serega> where can I get Alpha5?
<Hobbsee> serega: just upgrade from alpha4?
<serega> ok, thanks
 * yuriy just installed alpha 5 + kde 4 on a 350mhz machine
<serega> cool
<serega> yuriy: how it behaves?
<yuriy> serega: well... it works. haven't played around with it much. took a couple hours to get it set up, time for bed
<nixternal> Hobbsee: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/kubuntu-docs/    <-- there is some crack that needs to be uploaded :)
<nixternal> yuriy: you are sick, put any DE on a 350mhz machine is just wrong :)
<nixternal> whose idea was it to change /etc/sensors.conf to /etc/sensors3.conf?
<freeflying> anyone would like test skim for me? package is here http://ppa.launchpad.net/zhengpeng-hou/ubuntu/pool/main/s/skim/
<serega> update alpha4 -> alpha5 is 288M :(
<serega> will there be an alpha5 install CD?
<emonkey> sure
<serega> kool
<yao_ziyuan> that 'smarter' seems to have changed his nick...
<yao_ziyuan> i want to track the progress on that bug
<yao_ziyuan> the chinese input methods one
<blizzzek> what is the current state about alpha 5? gondim blogged about the ubuntu release and linked to Kubuntu iso as well
<Hobbsee> blizzzek: it's done
<blizzzek> Hobbsee: though there is no official announcement and the release notes are rather ehm decent?
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought there'd been an annoucement
<Hobbsee> #u-d says it is
<blizzzek> there is no kubuntu announcement i mean
<blizzzek> last news on kubuntu.org is about koffice
<Hobbsee> blizzzek: it's a weekend.  riddell isn't around.
<blizzzek> i.e. there wont be a news until monday?
<seele> dear god.  compared to yast adept is SO GOOD
<vorian> blizzzek: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<seele> vorian: is alpha-5 the same as today's daily build?
<freeflying> seele: yast is not only a package manager :)
<vorian> seele: i don't think this is the same
<blizzzek> vorian: i know this site, but i am more interested in release notes ;)
<Hobbsee> blizzzek: something like that
<seele> freeflying: yes, it's supposed to be oh so much more -- that it's not doing for me
<Hobbsee> seele: probably.  or similar
<freeflying> Hobbsee: any time do me a sponsor upload now?
<blizzzek> Hobbsee: isn't nixternal working on the notes?
<Hobbsee> i've no idea
 * Hobbsee hasn't really been around...
<blizzzek> Hobbsee: ok, ty
<seele> love how it installed the driver for my wireless card but not the scripts to configure it
<seele> "Please insert CD"
<seele> head -> desk
<seele> so much for testing that.  alpha5 will be on here as soon as it downloads :P
<jpatrick> yuriy: sorry, went to sleep
<buz> nixternal: thanks for the long explanation why smb4k could not be added. unfortunately, i'm nearing my masters thesis deadline (end of next week) so i doubt i can spare the time to prepare what would be required to get it in :(
<jpatrick> emonkey: bist du da?
<jpatrick> or any #k-de ops
<blizzzek> jpatrick: i am here
<jpatrick> blizzzek: please kick carate from #k-de
<jpatrick> blizzzek: he is a far-to-well-known network troll
<jpatrick> blizzzek: that I've had to kick from 5 channels..
<blizzzek> jpatrick: currently, he is silent
<blizzzek> i waill have an eye on him
<jpatrick> blizzzek: context: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57061/
<blizzzek> -a
<jpatrick> well, we're trying to get me kline-d
<jpatrick> him***
<blizzzek> dunno what kline-d is :(
<jpatrick> forcifully kill a user from the network
<blizzzek> ah ok
 * blizzzek is gonna kill er kick him
<blizzzek> jpatrick: done
<jpatrick> blizzzek: /mode +b *!*@99.242.28.* :)
<blizzzek> jpatrick: [16:02:48] [Fehler] +b: Kanal unbekannt. (== channel unknown)
<jpatrick>  /mode #kubuntu-de +b *!*@99.242.28.*
 * jpatrick forgot his irssi is smart
<jpatrick> blizzzek: danke schön :)
<blizzzek> jpatrick: your welcome :)
<blizzzek> +'e
 * jpatrick adds #k-de to autojoin
<blizzzek> jpatrick: feel at home in there :)
<emonkey> jpatrick,  looks like the troll issue is already fixed :)
<jpatrick> emonkey: now he's trolling in #freenode
<emonkey> ^ ^
<nosrednaekim> that ain't gonna get him anywhere:)
<nosrednaekim> cept globally banned
<yuriy> jpatrick: i'd just wanted to show you my version of the flyer i'd linked to earlier
<jpatrick> yuriy: ohh, let's see
<yuriy> jpatrick: http://www.yktech.us/temp/KDE4Flyer2.pdf
<yuriy> sorry, that's KDEFlyer2.pdf
<yuriy> but seems to redirect anyway
<jpatrick> yuriy: nice, apart from the "K desktop environment" at the buttom, bit fuzzy
<MidMark> hi guys is there chance that for hardy alpha6 all system settings bugs will be fixed? Who have hardy have different problems just testing resolutions and so on
<blizzzek> jpatrick: txwikinger fears that with banning 99.242.28.* a lot of people (actually 255 adresses) could be excluded since this belong to one of canadas biggest isps
<jpatrick> blizzzek: it's too keep him out if he resets his router
<jpatrick> blizzzek: you can remove it in 24hr or something
<jpatrick> :)
<blizzzek> jpatrick: yes, that was the question how long this ban has to be kept upright
<txwikinger> jpatrick: It is not the biggest issue in the German channels... but you potentially ban a legitimate people in Ontatio
<txwikinger> Ontario
<jpatrick> hmm, yeah, but do you want trolls?
<txwikinger> It's just a thought.. I understand what you are doing :)
<jpatrick> you're the ops, not me :)
<jpatrick> I'm just a messenger from the ubuntu-ops team :)
<txwikinger> jpatrick: No problem.. just a thought as I said
<blizzzek> i think 24h is not the problem... you arent moving thereto in that time, txwikinger, do you? ;)
<txwikinger> No  :D
<serega> how do you think, should the kaffeine block until codecs are installed?
<emonkey> yuriy, nice flyer, is the source of it avalaible? Maybe it would be cool to translate it for local events around here
<jpatrick> txwikinger, blizzzek ,emonkey /msg SeenServ seen carate
<jpatrick> you may now remove the ban :)
<blizzzek> jpatrick: ty
<nixternal> buz: maybe I can find the time to get it done
<buz> well it's not that important
<buz> maybe i'll give a shot at building it and trying to get a PPA working :P
<nixternal> for some reason, I thought there were more smb4k bugs than the one you had and then another one
<nixternal> another funny thing is I never saw it come across merges or email that it had been updated in debian
<blizzzek> nixternal: are you working on alpha 5 release notes?
<nixternal> blizzzek: isn't it to late for them? I didn't get a chance to
<jjess1> why do i feel like every saturday i clean out my work bag, and try and re organize the study
<blizzzek> nixternal: we had some questions about alpha 5 the last days, imo some pr work would be good. at least, we (k-de.org) would make a german announcement, even a small one, but the information given are low :(
<ScottK> nixternal: On a wiki it's never to late.
<nixternal> ScottK: get to doin' it :)
<nixternal> blizzzek: how's this, I will have one up for you a little later? will that be cool...today I planned on coming up with an easy system for our Release Notes so it not only makes it easier on myself, but also easier on those who want to help with the notes as well as translate them
<nixternal> I have to do a little bit of cleaning here and I will work on it
<blizzzek> nixternal: that sounds good :)
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> what channel is the developer week stuff going on in?
<nixternal> or was rather
<ScottK> nixternal: My only input for release notes would be KDE 3.5.9.
<jpatrick> nixternal: we lost Riddell
<nosrednaekim> nixternal» ubuntu-classroom
<jjesse> where did we loose riddell to this time?
<jpatrick> jjesse: FOSDEM
<jjesse> bummer, he seems nice and relaxed in the front row of the fosdem pic
<nosrednaekim> mhb» ping
<yuriy> emonkey: i'll edit the flyer to include attributions and will post the scribus file in kubuntu-promo bzr
<emonkey> yuriy, cool nice thx
<jpatrick> yay, people using kubuntu-promo, finally
<nixternal> come on now...anyone here a Wubi dev?
<jpatrick> don't think so..
<nixternal> so let me guess, we replaced the other Windows CD stuff with Wubi now?
<nixternal> last test, Wubi didn't work on Vista
<nosrednaekim> We put Wubi on the liveCD?
<nixternal> it looks like it, someone added to the release notes page for me to write up
<nosrednaekim> interesting.
<nosrednaekim> I think we should just use all of it for linux packages :)
<iRon> nixternal: You could add to release notes that we have Bulletproof-X implemented for KDM..
<nixternal> iRon: thanks for that input! you have a wiki page that has information as to what exactly Bulletproof-X does for Kubuntu?
<nixternal> I have an idea, but I would like to have the real info
<nixternal> and is it really bulletproof?
<nixternal> hehe
<emonkey> :)
<iRon> nixternal: it need to be tested :)
<nixternal> I would hate to try and bulletproof X
<nixternal> and when you say implemented for KDM, you mean KDM 3 and not for KDM 4 right?
<iRon> kdm3 and kdm4
<nixternal> whoa, nice job!
<nosrednaekim> woot
<nixternal> no doubt, if it works you get 2 cookies!
<nixternal> hehe
<iRon> nixternal: this is how it works in Ubuntu -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX
<nixternal> iRon: thanks!
<iRon> but... right now displayconfig tool (graphic tool for configuring video devices) doesn't work in Kubuntu.. so i'm calling displayconfig-gtk
<iRon> as in GDM
<nosrednaekim> iRon» why isn't it working... I might be able to hack it into working for you.
<iRon> nosrednaekim: actualy it just missing libpython2.5.so symlink
<iRon> nosrednaekim: this bug is already in LP
<nosrednaekim> oh :)
<yuriy> considering all the bugs against it i would think that's only the tip of the iceberg of not working
<nosrednaekim> I forgot about that
<yuriy> but i would think most of the bugs would affect displayconfig-gtk equally since they are supposed to use the same backend
<iRon> hm.. something was changed with latest updates.. now displayconfig and displayconfig-gtk works fine for me
<iRon> even without libpython2.5.so symlink
<ScottK> iRon: Do you have python2.5-dev installed?
<iRon> ScottK: no
<ScottK> iRon: OK.  Then something might have actually gotten fixed.  That's the usual work around for libpython2.5.so missing.
<nixternal> OK, someone come up with 25 bugs that need to be worked on today so I can add them to my 100-a-day :)
 * nixternal tries the silly wubi
<nosrednaekim> 100 a day? whew :)
<nixternal> ya, 5-a-day is for n00bs :p
<nixternal> hey, Wubi is actually pretty cool
<nixternal> it has the potential of ending the "Dual Boot" nightmare, though dual-booting has never been a nightmare for me :)
<nixternal> w00t
<nixternal> and it crashes first thing!
<nixternal> hahahahahahah
<ScottK> Sounds perfect for Vista
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> my god is it slow
 * nixternal continues waiting for it to start up
 * serega doesn't follow
<serega> what is Wubi?
<nixternal> Windows Ubuntu Installer
 * emonkey thinks there should be an old 1GHz PC with w2k in the basement ... maybe I can do some wubi testing with them. I think I should look for it tommorrow
<nixternal> it is on the new CDs
<serega> ho-ho
<nixternal> Host '3LockBox', running Linux 2.6.22-14-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 2200 MHz; Up: 8d+10:47; Users: 1; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 115/941 Mio] [Swap: 863/863 Mio] [/: 10695/14084 Mio] [/boot: 93/122 Mio] [/home: 36752/41301 Mio] [/media/maxtor: 139122/150230 Mio]; Vpenis: 93.4 cm;
<nixternal> emonkey: the system I am testing on...umm isn't that one
<ScottK> Windows Ultimate BASH Interpreter?
<nixternal> it is a Core 2 Quad, 4GB of ram
<emonkey> Sysinfo for 'tartaros': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7500@2.20GHz at 2201 MHz (4388 bogomips), , RAM: 1691/3026MB, 165 proc's, 1.8d up
<emonkey> only dualcore and 3GB RAM
<emonkey> but there is a nvidia quadro card inside
<nixternal> I just have the mouse X you get before KDM starts up
<serega> Windows User Begins Inspire
<emonkey> and it's a laptop
<nixternal> for 10 minutes now while the harddrive continues working
<emonkey> oi
 * nixternal wonders who idea it was to add "ALPHA" quality software to an LTS release supposedly
<nixternal> s/who/whose
<nixternal> well, Vista is finally faster than another operating system
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> it just rebooted itself and told me to "Please remove the disc, close the tray (if any) and press ENTER to continue
<nixternal> umm. there is no disc
<nixternal> guess it was installing Kubuntu w/o even telling you
<nixternal> I can tell you this now, everyone who tries this, will think their PC is locked up
<nixternal> this is scary, Kubuntu Filesystem Type: NTFS
<serega> does wubi provide an option to "completely substitute current shit"? :]
<nixternal> nope
<emonkey> lol
<nixternal> only thing you can change is: Partition Size, Username, and Password :p
<serega> it could be a small revenge
<jjesse> afternoon
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<ScottK> nixternal: I took an hour to file 10 bugs on ubuntu-dev-tools yesterday.  Your turn on wubi.
<nixternal> I have to admit though, it has potential
<nixternal> ScottK: I don't think I should file a Wubi bug...cuz I just might cuss someone out
<ScottK> My favorite one was "AUTHORS file is executable"
<serega> I have vista on laptop, I could help with testing
<ScottK> nixternal: Maybe that's what they need.
<nixternal> hehehe, Wubi, Install Ubuntu in only 2 reboots!
<nixternal> and 32048328043248032 dcopserver crashes
<serega> :)))
<serega> what a precision!
<jjesse> hrmmm i need to work on my 5for today
 * serega cannot rebuild a package for hardy :((
<nixternal> ScottK: while you are here, mind uploaded http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> it is crack and will destroy the world
<serega> why ubuntu-wiki is not multilingual?
<ScottK> nixternal: Sure
<nixternal> serega: the question should be "Why hasn't the Ubuntu Wiki been updated to a newer release over the past 3 years"
<jpatrick> serega: it is, in a way
<serega> it's good I have good skills in wiki article translation
<ScottK2> nixternal: Is there a reason your tarball isn't orig.tar.gz?
<nixternal> plus, everyone should just learn and use English as well as support a free democratic government...jeesh, don't you people listen to the US government?
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> that was a joke btw before you all start beating me up
<nixternal> ScottK2: never is
<ScottK2> nixternal: Why?
<nixternal> hasn't been an orig.tar.gz since Hoary
<serega> you are just in time!)
<nixternal> don't know, I just follow the line on it
<ScottK2> OK
 * ScottK2 presses the "I believe" button and moves on.
<nixternal> if you want, I can do an orig.tar.gz for ya
 * nixternal uninstalls Wubi
<ScottK2> nixternal: For the next upload, I'd suggest a lintian over-ride for native-package-with-dash-version
<ScottK2> It makes sense to do it in this case
<nixternal> no prob
<ScottK2> Test building now.
<ScottK2> nixternal: Filed a bug for you to make it easier for you to remember
<nixternal> rock on!
<nixternal> you want to know something funny...I was going to say "you tell me that now, but I will totally forget on the next release"
<nixternal> haha
<ScottK2> nixternal: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu ;-)
<nixternal> haha, yay I have finally contributed something back!
<nixternal> can I become a member nwo?
<nixternal> thanks btw
<ScottK> No problem
<nixternal> jjesse: just knocked out all of our kubuntu-docs bugs with one swipe...gotta love them docs :)
<ScottK> That's my 2nd Main upload since i got core-dev
<nixternal> OK, for my 5-a-day, which bugs do I pick? the ones under "Not a developer?" or the ones under "You're a developer?"
 * nixternal contemplates the easy way out
 * nixternal instead chooses to find all of the *K* dev boogs
<ScottK> nixternal: First was Scribus.  It needed some more .desktop cleanup.  Turns out one of our patches was using the /debian .desktop and the package was installing the upstream one.
<nixternal> ooh
<ScottK> nixternal: wubi is calling you.
<nixternal> you know what, I seen that too
<nixternal> fork wubi!
<nixternal> no don't fork it
<nixternal> actually, I think I like Wubi
<nixternal> it needs some fixing, but for being "Alpha", it wasn't all that painful
<ScottK> Anyway, it's all cleanup up.  I also mailed the Debian Maintainer and he incorporated some of our changes.
<jjesse> what is wubi?
<ScottK> Windows Ultimate BASH Interpreter?
<nixternal> I will blog a "The Good, the bad, and the ugly" though on it
<nixternal> isn't that cygwin?
<nixternal> note to self: Samba + KDE 4 == total suckage
<ScottK> Coulda told you that after the first part of that equation
<ScottK> jjesse: It's the Windows Ubuntu Installer
<nixternal> hehehe
<ScottK> nixternal: Accepted: kubuntu-docs 8.04-1 (source)
<nixternal> well, thanks to you, kubuntu-docs now has 1 bug...and I just worked so hard to close 4 or 5 at once :p
<jpatrick> nixternal: 4-5 is for noobs as someone once said
<nixternal> I never said that :p
<jpatrick> http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dragonplayer.html - woohoo
<nixternal> okular needs some work
<nixternal> I can't get it to crash, but scrolling a file gives me 100% CPU
<jpatrick> why is aplg never here any I want to tell him something^
<ScottK> He's smart?
<jpatrick> :-)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: what was it?
<nosrednaekim> mhb» some guy found a huge memory leak in gdebi-kde
<nosrednaekim> he filed a bug though
<mhb> did he specify the remedy?
<mhb> because if he meant that gdebi-kde leaks quite a lot of memory on some archs, that is known, but I don't think the Python code is guilty
<nosrednaekim> well, dpkg certainly didn't use as much memory
<nosrednaekim> he said gdebi-kde was using 1.1 gigs,while dpkg used 20MB
<mhb> yes, I'm not denying it
<mhb> but IIRC we traced it back to the konsole KPart bindings for python
<nosrednaekim> so its a known problem?
<mhb> it is.
<mhb> is it reproducible on your machine?
<nosrednaekim> I didn't try. the deb he was using was too big for me to grab
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you do not have it installed on your system?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: what did he except if he was opening a huge deb?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick» it was 15MB deb.....
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ...
<nosrednaekim> and I have dial-up
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ah, you meant to hilight mhb (?)
<nosrednaekim> mhb» well, gdebi on my machine doesn't use over 50MB
<mhb> nosrednaekim: indeed
<mhb> nosrednaekim: which means something arch-dependent is causing it
<nixternal> bug 181152
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181152 in kdegames-kde4 "KMahjongg generates non-solvable boards (at least when pressing shuffle)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181152
<nixternal> you have to read that, it is so unbelievable
<nixternal> unbelievable that Gnome would allow you to win every game of Mahjong you played :p
<emonkey> hrhr
<nixternal> the funny thing about this
<nixternal> in Philosophy class we learned all about Mahjong
<jpatrick> lol
<nixternal> just because Confucius invented it
<nixternal> and the book of Mahjong said in most cases, 90% of the people who try it, can't solve it
<nixternal> but Gnome lets you win all of the time
<nixternal> just goes to show that Linus was right, Gnome has dumbed everything down :p
<jpatrick> :)
<blizzzek> *gg*
<nareshov> heh
<emonkey> nixternal, but maybe it should be configurable  to cheat, that would be the KDE way. ;)
<blizzzek> emonkey: a gnome-mode?
<nixternal> hahahahahahah
<emonkey> yes something like htat XD
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol
<jpatrick> hey, evening ryanakca
<ryanakca> hey jpatrick
 * ryanakca grumbles at working 14 hour days... oh well, the festival ends tomorrow :D
<ryanakca> jpatrick: how're you?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: not bad, mostly policing channels..
<yuriy> didn't get to do my presentation :-\
<jpatrick> An access level of [25] is required for [SET] on #kubuntu
<jpatrick> yuriy: which presentation?
<yuriy> jpatrick: MA loco is having an installfest today. i've been sitting here with my kubuntu/KDE4 table
<yuriy> nobody else here uses KDE
<yuriy> and i was going to do a presentation on KDE4 too but we haven't had more than 2 non-loco people here at a time so it didn't seem worth it
<yuriy> but i do have KDE 4 running on a 350mhz machine ^_^
<nareshov> :O
<ryanakca> wow :)
<ryanakca> 350mhz :D
<neversfelde> ryanakca: is this new theme for drupal 5 or 6?
<blizzzek> yuriy: how much mem?
<yuriy> blizzzek: 256mb
<blizzzek> i know that number :D
<ryanakca> neversfelde: drupal 5.6 .. since thats all Canonical wants to give us :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-24
<fdoving> am i the only one with a broken kdm/something on hardy? - it pisses me off when it freezes when i change from X to some vt, and when i logout from kde (to kdm). grr.
<nixternal> does anyone know if the KOrganizer MSExchange Plugin is installed as a part of KOrganizer, or is there a package for it somewhere?
<nixternal> has 3.5.9 been backported to Gutsy by chance?
<nixternal> Hobbsee or ScottK: since Riddell isn't around, what do you think about bug 138950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138950 in kdepim "[gutsy] Search for 'email' in gnome-app-install does not find kontact" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138950
<vorian> yay!
<vorian> done with work for the day
<vorian> man this week was long
<nixternal> woo, up to 106 fixed bugs!
<vorian> nixternal: you teh awesome
<ScottK2> nixternal: 105.  That akregator thing still happens for me.
<nixternal> which one is that?
<nixternal> I have worked on so much akregator stuff
<ScottK2> Bug #82594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82594 in kdepim "Akregrator starts automatically in Feisty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82594
<nixternal> are you using 3.5.9?
<ScottK2> Yes
<ScottK2> I even updated one more time just to be sure right before I tested it.
<nixternal> hrmm, if I fire up Kontact, it doesn't start..if I fire up Akregator, then log out and log back on, Akregator isn't starting back up
<nixternal> if it is still doing it, then it is the KDE save state that is getting you and not akregator
<ScottK2> Start Kontact.  Don't start Akregator.  Reboot with Kontact running.  I get Akregator running after the reboot.
<ScottK2> That's slightly different than what you describe testing.
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't get that...it must be a stuck config possibly for you?
<nixternal> Akregator doesn't start up here until I tell it to
<nixternal> I even have "Show Icon" selected
<ScottK2> Unlikely since I've never used Akregator on that machine, I think it's unlikely
<ScottK2> It's all default and it does it with more than one user.
 * nixternal gives it another shot
<nixternal> OK, does it automatically check your feeds or no?
<nixternal> it doesn't check my feeds until I actually hit the "check all feeds" button
<nixternal> nixternal@ShakaDoobie:~$ ps -e |grep akregator
<nixternal> nixternal@ShakaDoobie:~$
<nixternal> nada
<ScottK2> Weird.  For me as soon as it's running I have the Akgregator icon telling me how many unread I have.
<serega> Hey
<ScottK2> I'll try and fiddle with it some more and see if I can replicate it on another box.
<nixternal> I have the Akregator icon, but it isn't checking my feeds until I hit the downloads
<nixternal> hiya serega
<nixternal> well, one thing too about Akregator, none of the KDE 3 bugs are going to be fixed upstream apparently either
<ScottK2> nixternal: If you have the icon, then Akregator is running.
<ScottK2> That's a bug.
 * nixternal thinks it is time to write a solid feed reader
<ScottK2> I'm outta gas.  I'm off to bed.  Good night.
<nixternal> ScottK2: I can have it not show the icon, but akregator isn't showing up anywhere as running
<nixternal> g'nite
<ScottK2> So why does the icon show up?
<nixternal> cuz I tell it to
<ScottK2> But I never did.
<nixternal> ahhhh, I see what you are saying
<ScottK2> Really going to bed now.
<nixternal> I didn't start it actually before I logged out
<nixternal> however it did show up
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Not there before reboot.  There after.  Not what it should be.
<nixternal> still isn't checking anything, and akregator doesn't show in sys info until I run a feed grab
<ScottK> It's doing something it wasn't before.
<ScottK> Off to bed.  No.  Really.
<nixternal> I see what you are saying, then I guess that is a bug, the icon shouldn't start up, but you can prevent the icon and it not checking by selecting those 2 options
<serega> where to file issues of hardy? I believe there is separate bugtracker
<nixternal> hehe, g'nite
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> serega: all the same bug tracker
<serega> ScottK: good night
<serega> oh, ok, how do we know the issue is about hardy? tags?
<nixternal> add the information that is a hardy bug, or start off the subject of the report with [Hardy], or as you said, tag it as hardy :)
<serega> thanks ;)
 * serega masters packaging voodoo
<jussi01> Riddell: good morning sir!
<Riddell> hola
<serega> Riddell: hey, Jonathan
<serega> I am performing "pbuilder create --distribution hardy". is it right distribution?
<serega> I mean doesn't it point to GNOME-based one?
<hunger> serega: I am no expert, but I think you are doing the right thing.
<hunger> serega: AFAIK the pbuilder is a very bare bones system that pulls in everything listed as a build dependency in the deb you are building.
<Hobbsee> serega: it is, yes
<serega> oh... I see. The first "pbuilder build" is downloading kubuntu now :)
<Hobbsee> pbuilder is dm-neutral
<yao_ziyuan> poor smarter, where r u
<yao_ziyuan> but since smarter has pointed out how to install input methods in kubuntu correctly:
<yao_ziyuan> install scim-skim-pinyin
<yao_ziyuan> QT_IM_MODULE=...
<yao_ziyuan> GTK_IM_MODULE=...
<yao_ziyuan> you developers should already know how to fix that bug
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: patches accepted.
<yao_ziyuan> sigh
<Hobbsee> sigh back.
<yao_ziyuan> anyone with a fresh kubuntu please do this experiment:
<yao_ziyuan> install the package scim-skim-pinyin
<yao_ziyuan> then go to Konsole,
<serega> Hobbsee: yes, I understand. It's just dependencies of my package :)
<yao_ziyuan> press Ctrl+Space, and then type "wo"
<Hobbsee> sarah@saturn:~% apt-cache show scim-skim-pinyin                          9:45PM
<Hobbsee> W: Unable to locate package scim-skim-pinyin
<Hobbsee> E: No packages found
<Hobbsee> sarah@saturn:~% apt-cache search scim-skim                               9:45PM
<Hobbsee> sarah@saturn:~%
<Hobbsee> ?
<yao_ziyuan> or skim-scim-pinyin
<Hobbsee> freeflying: did you have a patch still for uploading for skim, btw?
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: ah yes, that actually exists.
<yao_ziyuan> install that package
<yao_ziyuan> and "smarter" says he then gets chinese input
<yao_ziyuan> go to a text field like the one in Run Command
 * Hobbsee wonders why smarter hasn't provided a patch either yet, then.
<yao_ziyuan> right-click it, select "Input Method" in the menu
<Hobbsee> smarter is a dev, no?
<yao_ziyuan> smarter is someone here days ago
<yao_ziyuan> but i haven't seen him since
<Hobbsee> blink
<Hobbsee> mq, you suck.
<yao_ziyuan> Hobbsee: after installing that package,
<emonkey> yao_ziyuan, I've installed that package but it happens nothing if I press ctrl-space and type wo
<yao_ziyuan> emonkey: in a text box?
<emonkey> in a konsole
<yao_ziyuan> emonkey: maybe a re-login is needed
<emonkey> ok, then I'll try that later
<yao_ziyuan> emonkey: in Run Command's text field, right click, and in the "Input Method" menu select "SCIM"
<yao_ziyuan> K Menu -> Run Command -> Right click in the text box -> Select "Select Input Method" -> Select "Smart Common Input Method"
<emonkey> Yes I did that
<yao_ziyuan> i think the best way is to go to #ubuntu-devel and call for help
<yao_ziyuan> since ubuntu developers know better in scim setup
<emonkey> o_O I don't need it, i just want to help testing the package ...
<yao_ziyuan> emonkey: "smarter" said after installing that package he could type chinese ...
<yao_ziyuan> emonkey: by selecting "scim" in the right click menu of a text box
<yao_ziyuan> emonkey: and for k apps that don't offer a "Select Input Method" right-click menu item, he can use "QT_IM_MODULE=scim" to solve it
<emonkey> konversation offers this option too
<emonkey> but I don't how its possible to type chinese ...
<blizzzek> that bulletproofx-thing in hardy is half-working. i can configure it, but a blank black screen follows. when i restart kdm via tty, it starts with the configured settings.
<yao_ziyuan> emonkey: if you ctrl+space and type "wo" and some chinese characters show up in a floating window, you succeed
<yao_ziyuan> i recall now
<yao_ziyuan> what 'smarter' said is this:
<yao_ziyuan> 1. install "skim-scim-pinyin"
<emonkey> done
<yao_ziyuan> 2. possibily restart your session or computer
<emonkey> not done, but I'll do that lazer
<yao_ziyuan> 3. in K Menu -> Run Command, press Ctrl+Space, and type "wo", you should see chinese chars popping up
<yao_ziyuan> emonkey: you're in kubuntu right?
<emonkey> of course I've got nothin else ;)
<yao_ziyuan> i'm watching a downloaded movie now.
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I prefer to sync from sid
<Hobbsee> freeflying: right.  did that get done?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: yes, it hit the archie today
<Hobbsee> oh good
<freeflying> Hobbsee: and also I hope to drop skim out of cd, and make it install after scim, then it can work fine in kubuntu now
<Hobbsee> nice
<freeflying> Hobbsee: or we'd have a postinst in language-pack-kde-zh, make it call the configure of skim, then everything will be ok(for CJK user)
 * Hobbsee nods
<freeflying> Hobbsee: do we need to talk with pitt
<Hobbsee> freeflying: unsure.  ask him anyway
<freeflying> or ArneGoetje, he is the right one now in charge of CJK support in canonical
<freeflying> Hobbsee: can we have a stable kde4 livecd now?
<Hobbsee> unsure, tbh
<Hobbsee> i think so
<serega> every "pbuilder build" it reinstalls a bunch of packages, is it normal?
<freeflying> serega: pbuilder has a bit difference between buildd
<jpatrick> afternoon
<serega> do you mean somebody made changes to some packages between two builds?
<freeflying> serega: no, I mean the way they work
<freeflying> jpatrick: hi
<serega> jpatrick: hi
<jpatrick> :-)
<serega> freeflying: so I should just ignore that?
<serega> btw, very nice book "The Ubuntu Packaging Guide"
<freeflying> serega: not sure :)
<jpatrick> serega: there's a book on that?
<serega> freeflying: oh... I'll dig on that :)
<serega> jpatrick: yes, it is. nice PDF
<jpatrick> serega: where?
<serega> jpatrick: as I can see it is formed from several ubuntu wiki articles
<serega> sec..
<serega> jpatrick: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/pdf/ubuntu/C/packagingguide.pdf
<jpatrick> serega: ahh, that's _old_, I helped write bits of it
<serega> jpatrick: well done, it's really very good
<jpatrick> serega: might be a bit outdated..
<serega> jpatrick: how do you think, doesn't it outdated?
<serega> :(
<serega> jpatrick: what can you advice to absolute beginner?
<serega> in packaging
<jpatrick> serega: wait, I'm trying to get one I wrote on alioth
<jpatrick> serega: enjoy: http://alioth.debian.org/~jpatrick-guest/kubuntu-tutorials-day-packaging.pdf
<serega> jpatrick: thank you!
<serega> I think it is the first thing to read for newcomers
<serega> my greatest troubles and delays was about misunderstanding of packaging issues
<jpatrick> "tutorials day"
<serega> :(
<jpatrick> packaging is an art :)
<serega> jpatrick: it a magic :)
<serega> *it's
<jpatrick> any problems just ask us :)
<serega> thanks, guys
<jpatrick> and hopefully you day you'll join the...
<jpatrick> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<serega> jpatrick: kool))
<serega> I have some packages to add to universe...
<jpatrick> oh, we're in feature freeze right now, so they'll be for ibix
<serega> it's ok, the main problem I have no packages at all and cannot make it :)
<serega> drivers for my printer
<blizzzek> w00t, in hardy, every mouseclick is a doubleclick...
<yao_ziyuan> i've done watching that movie
<yao_ziyuan> glad to see you guys settle that bug
<yao_ziyuan> so i can quit bothering this channel any more
<jpatrick> hmm
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you're on crack
<Hobbsee> nixternal: please use bughelper for finding crash dupes.
<Hobbsee> for your own sanity.
<Hobbsee> there are recipes on hwo to do it - ask dholbach, or look them up yourself
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jussi01> hehe
<Hobbsee> these crazy people who do by hand what there are tools for.
<iRon> Quassel alpha is out! Trying it now..
<jpatrick> iRon: ooh, quassel
<iRon> yep :)
 * jpatrick still prefers irssi
<serega> jpatrick: is there a centralized store of "Packaging 101" logs? I would like to make a russian translation for them
<jpatrick> serega: I have the latex source if that's what you want
<serega> jpatrick: It would be great
 * jpatrick msgs
<jpatrick> gah, everyone loves my latex
<Jucato> (kinky)
<jpatrick> Jucato: http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dragonplayer.html
<Jucato> woot :)
<jpatrick> serega, IppatsuMan: please send your translations to jpatrick@kubuntu.org so I can tell everyone else
<serega> jpatrick: okay
<IppatsuMan> jpatrick: ok :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: okies
<jpatrick> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> oh I thought we were playing a game.. "say 'ok' to jpatrick"
<jpatrick> Jucato: rofl
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have a problem with kubuntu-es.org..
<jpatrick> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello jpatrick
<jjesse> any suggestions from anyone on how to troublshoot sounds not working after resuming hibernation or suspend on gutsy?
<ryanakca> Any suggestion from anyone on how to run amarok in KDE4?
<jjesse> ryanakca: it just runs in my gutsy kde4
<jjesse> but that is the kde3 version of amarok
<ryanakca> eh, nevermind, bug 191327 also happens in hardy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191327 in kdelibs "7.10: en_CA causes KDE apps to fail to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191327
<ryanakca> jjesse: umm... d'you know if its kernel related or ?
<ryanakca> jjesse: try running this and then checking for anything unusual http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Aadebug
<jjesse> running script now
<jjesse> what am i looking for in that script?
<crimsun_> that's the wrong script
<crimsun_> you want the one mentioned in the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki
<crimsun_> (alsa-info.sh)
<ryanakca> jjesse: crimsun_ == sound genius, don't listen to me :)
<crimsun_> (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingSoundProblems)
<jjesse> crimsun_: ok working on that script
<jjesse> interseting getting an unxpected operator when i run that script
<crimsun_> you need to run it with bash as noted.
<jjesse> ah sorry missed it
<jjesse> sould problely read everything
<jjesse> interseting script appears to be just sitting after i run it
<crimsun_> did you use --no-upload?
<jjesse> crimsun_: yes i did
<jjesse> and it "sits" after i hit yes to run the script
<crimsun_> ugh, so we need a sane state.  Are you able to reboot, then run that script?
<jjesse> yeah i could
<jjesse> but sound works after i reboot
<jjesse> its only after resuming from hibernate/suspend
<crimsun_> right, but we need a debugging starting point.
<jjesse> ok rebooting
<crimsun_> if we can't pull the necessary info, it doesn't really matter
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I do use bughelper, not the biggest fan of it, but when it works it works
<jjesse> and back
<jjesse> ok ran script where does it dump the data?
<nixternal> sound problems I take it if you are dumping data for crimsun_ to look at
<jjesse> yes
<nixternal> !pastebin
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> that's where I always put it
<jjesse> yeah i ran the script w/ --no-upload
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jjesse> nixternal: don't have to go thorugh chicago today to travel... heading directly to atlanta :)
<jjesse> ok time to get ready to board be back when in hotel
<ryanakca> heh, he's always flying / travelling
<crimsun_> I thought I would be doing less travelling, but oh no.
<crimsun_> I guess that's what happens.
<nixternal> anyone with gutsy able to confirm bug 194830
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194830 in kubuntu-meta "usb stick not displayed anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194830
<nixternal> hey, on a good note, all of those krunner crashes that delt with threading, well aseigo has seemingly fixed them and we should see them in 4.0.3! wooohoooo!
<nixternal> on a bad not, using images2mpg in kipi-tools sure can stress a cpu
<nixternal> ScottK: on another good note, the akregator icon issue has been fixed in trunk :) but we won't see that until 4.1
<ScottK2> nixternal: Sounds great actually.
<nixternal> and on one more note, the mpg I just created, well it doesn't work in any player I have :p
<nixternal> bbiaf
<nixternal> break time
<jpatrick> anyone know a good ssh host with irssi?
<jpatrick> wb stdin
<stdin> for some reason kwin thinks I've got a key constantly pressed and only logout/in will fix it
<stdin> not fun when it thinks that key is F12 and I have yakuake running
<jpatrick> err :-/ :)
<xRaich[o]2x> Hi. Is it normal that a lot of kde4 apps link against glib?
<xRaich[o]2x> I think it's pretty odd because the KDE team wanted the avahi team not to depend on glib.
 * Nightrose is back home from fosdem
<Nightrose> it was great :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> were you in that KDE group photo?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> lying next to riddell
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Nightrose> we had _a lot_ of fun
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-16
<a|wen> Riddell / ryanakca / ScottK: an extra "to" was left after editing in the first sentence in the congratulations debian message, that we might want to delete... just for readability
<ScottK> Oops.
 * ScottK looks at ryanakca to fixor.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for writing it and for noticing.
<a|wen> of course :)
<ScottK> \o/ kde4libs actually built.
<ScottK> on hppa
<dtchen> woo!
<ScottK> dtchen: How much "bend over, here it comes Kubuntu" should I read into your PA mail to devel-discuss?
<dtchen> ScottK: none unless i'm misreading the kubuntu-meta seed
<dtchen> ScottK: i.e., kubuntu-desktop doesn't appear to seed pulseaudio
<dtchen> the autospawn heads-up really only affects people who explicitly install pulseaudio into [KX]ubuntu
<ScottK> dtchen: OK.  Does PA get pulled in as a depends of certain packages or is it just infrastructure?
<dtchen> (or Mythbuntu)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Glad to hear it.
<dtchen> e.g., i installed kubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu, so i'm responsible for breakage ;)
<ScottK> I don't think Ubuntu has broken Kubuntu yet this cycle, so their behind on their quota.
<dtchen> a clean kubuntu-desktop install or distribution upgrade wouldn't have PA pulled in
 * ScottK nods
<ryanakca> a|wen, ScottK: fixed, thanks
<a|wen> thx ryanakca
<ScottK> Tscheesy_: We have an lpia optimized cd image that needs testing on atom too....
<Tscheesy_> hmm..
<ScottK> rgreening (who's not here right now) has one too, but hasn't gotten around to trying it yet.
<Tscheesy_> a live is no prob.. in Jaunty the wlan is broken anyway atm
<Tscheesy_> atheros ^^
<ghostcube> btw is the bluetooth audio management still buggy in jaunty or is this fixed :)
<ghostcube> better will it be fixec ?
<Tscheesy_> the encryption is not working here
<Tscheesy_> or - gnome keypairing is still my workaround
<ScottK> bluetooth is up to not totally broken.  Seems to work for some and not others.
<ScottK> We could use some good solid bug reporting to send upstream so it gets fixed in 4.2.1.
<ghostcube> ScottK, on intrepid it isnt working now for a friends headset :) so i thought it will be fixed in jaunty for all
<ScottK> ghostcube: Did he update to 4.1.4?
<ghostcube> i can test and file reports if iam back on this machine
<ghostcube> ScottK, 4.2
<ghostcube> finakl
<ghostcube> the dongle works the pairing not
<ScottK> The 4.2 in the PPA has the same bluetooth patches as Jaunty.
<ghostcube> its found but it doesnt pair
<ScottK> So it should be the same.
<ghostcube> hmm ok so its not working :|
<ghostcube> i will check if i find any usefull bugreports for the tracker if iam back at his machine
<vorian> ScottK: i believe kdebindings should build
<vorian> it failed on soproano, which finished building about 4 hours after kdebase failed
<vorian> kdebindings, rather
<ScottK> vorian: So you think it was transient?
<vorian> that would be my opinion
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try it again.  Thanks.
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph is updated based stuff I learned from all my retries.
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> if you have multiple tabs open in konsole, then close one, you lose the ability to cut/paste
<ScottK> The big change is kdeedu moved to the depends on kdebindings set with the python marble bindings getting added.
<vorian> ah, yes
<vorian> new kubuntu-artwork-upsplash eh?
<ScottK> seele: New quassel in my PPA.  It has a first startup wizard and lots more icons now.
<seele> ScottK: kk i'll check it out
 * ScottK just noticed he made the Quassel contributors tab.
<vorian> woo hoooo
<ScottK> seele: You're in there too.
<nhandler> Congrats scottk and seele
<seele> hah wow. i dont think anyone has added me to their app credits before
<seele> oh wow, that first time wizard is pretty nice
<Tscheesy_> btw quassel intrepid has a bad memory leak - at least here atm
<ScottK> Tscheesy_: Which version are you using?
<Tscheesy_> kde4.2 on intrepid - v3.1 is in the app-info but i think it's 0.4
<ScottK> Tscheesy_: Where did you install it from?
<ScottK> If you installed it from intrepid-backports it's really 0.3.1.  The only place to get it pre-built for Intrepid that I know of is my PPA.
 * vorian gives quassel another spin
<Tscheesy_>  *** 0.3.1+git20081219-0ubuntu0~ppa2 0
<ScottK> Tscheesy_: Looks like a very old snapshot from my ppa.
<ScottK> Or someone else's actually
<ScottK> I doubt I'd have used that version number.
<Tscheesy_> ok :( need an update here
<ScottK> See https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa
<Tscheesy_> thanks
<ScottK> That's got a package for Intrepid that's current with their git head.
<Tscheesy_> ScottK: i will try tomorrow.. atm apt-cache doesn't find quassel in this ppa
<ScottK> Tscheesy_: Make sure you put the intrepid sources.list line in and not the jaunty one.
<Tscheesy_> yes -ups an /n missing
<Tscheesy_> ah - thks.. misstypings..
<ScottK> vorian: kdebinginds got past where it failed, so if it makes it to the end or not, you were right about that.
<silleme> desperate for assist with mounting of paritions for kubuntu...
<silleme> have dual boot (xp/kubuntu) w all win partitions formatted to fat32
<silleme> pls..pls..help...have 3 partitions that i need to set to mount at startup...
<silleme> oops... wrong channel, eh?
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> pong rgreening
<rgreening> hey ScottK
<ScottK> o/
<rgreening> Have you looked at the gnome packagekit compared to the kde one?
<rgreening> the gnome one is no where near where ours is :)
<ScottK> Nope.  I've just been looking at it FtBFS on armel and ia64.
<ScottK> Great/
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> THe gnome users are going to miss synaptic
<rgreening> the KDE users will adapt easy enough...
<ScottK> Well I think neither is a sufficiently secure design I would recommend using them.
<ScottK> It's not hard to suck less than Adept.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> 2 issues remain : 1) get Application list rather than all packages and 2) debconf support
<rgreening> I have 1)... not sure where 2) is
<ScottK> I'm serious though.  Stuff like DNS cache poisoning attacks get discovered after the fact.  I don't think installing unsigned packages is appropriate.
<ScottK> I think debconf support is important too and a significant regression from Adept.
<ScottK> Making assumptions about conffiile changes and not asking the user is so very Xandros IMO.
<rgreening> ScottK: do you think we could get a FFE to add it?
<ScottK> Add which?
<rgreening> the debconf support
<rgreening> I think I could tackle it after Iget the other piece done
<ScottK> My position would it's a bug because it's a regression from Intrepid.
<rgreening> but not before FF
<rgreening> so yes then
<ScottK> But it's an Ubuntu Release issue, not a MOTU Release issue.
<ScottK> My opinion doesn't really weigh in.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> If it were me I'd call it bug fix and not even ask.
<rgreening> ScottK: sounds like a plan to me
<ScottK> As long as you don't mess up and cause a stink if anyone asks there is an appropriate rationale.
<rgreening> sure thing
<ScottK> All the Main stuff worth retrying is queued up now for ia64.
<ScottK> vorian was right.  kdebindings built fine on the 2nd try.
<rgreening> heh
<lool> a|wen: I could create such an install if needs be, but if you know how to reproduce, I'd rather have you comment on the bug than me setting up an environment :)
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: can somebody get digikam/kipi-plugins from digikam-exp PPA and upload to Jaunty?
<Lure> it just require version change and upload (remove ~jaunty~ppaX)
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Edigikam-experimental/+archive/ppa/+files/digikam_0.10.0~rc2-0ubuntu1~jaunty~ppa1.dsc
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Edigikam-experimental/+archive/ppa/+files/kipi-plugins_0.2.0~rc2-0ubuntu1~jaunty~ppa1.dsc
<a|wen> lool: i've tried to reproduce it, but haven't succeeded yet ... i can't get pulseaudio to run, which is the first part of trying to get anything useful out of it
<lool> Right, neither can I reproduce
<a|wen> lool: but you've got pulseaudio to run under localized environment right?
<lool> a|wen: No, I didn't use pulseaudio
<a|wen> lool: oh, as far as i could read, the problem would only occur when xine used pulseaudio... and not getting that to run (properly) was largely my fail at confirming :/
<lool> I didn't see hints at pulseaudio
<lool> I'd welcome a set of steps to reproduce the bgus
<a|wen> lool: get pulseaudio to run; install the old libxine* and old lang-packs; run eg. amarok and in options set xine to use pulseaudio
<a|wen> no guarantees, but that should be the steps, as far as i can read the bug ... at least that was the steps i was trying to go for
<Lure> do we have any quassel-core serving facility for kubuntu-devel? that would be cool for my shitty irc connection at work... ;-)
<Lure> or did anybody port quassel-core to OpenWRT - that way I could install it on my home router...
<lool> a|wen: But that didn't work for you?
<a|wen> lool: i never got pulseaudio to run properly (getting hold of my sound device)
<Sput> seele: well, your review and feedback helped a lot to improve quassel, so you certainly earned your spot in the contributors list :)
<Riddell> Lure: kipi-plugins uploaded
<Riddell> Lure: digikam too, thanks for those
<Lure> Riddell: thank you
<Lure> Riddell: will now work on merging with debian as they have open their repos
<Lure> but it as a bit of mess currently due to pkg-kde-tools vs. kde4.mk differences
<a|wen> ScottK: you've got your xine-lib update through it seems
<a|wen> lool: no need to bother testing now; but thanks for giving it a try ^^
<lool> a|wen: I'm still interested in testing of the langpacks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the soprano update doesn't seem to have fixed the nepomuk crash :(
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: :(
<JontheEchidna> Trueg doesn't seem keen on fixing it either.
<JontheEchidna> oh, it was closed downstream by us upstream
 * JontheEchidna tries to wrap his head around that.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: fancy you could take a look at bug 296433?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296433 in ktorrent "[jaunty] ktorrent changes in Debian require merging" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296433
<JontheEchidna> brb
<rgreening> Kmail still seems to periodically forget settings on upgrading
<Tscheesy> ScottK: is there a chance for a "daily" lpia-desktop.iso build? atm - there's only the alternate available (because netbooks need Stick or Netinstall i'd would be nice)
<ScottK> Tscheesy: Would the live cd be useful?
<Tscheesy> ScottK: for building a Stick definitly
<ScottK> OK, I'm not so familiar with this process.  I thought when they did the alternate, I was told that would be easier.
<Tscheesy> all the HowTo's in the net consider a Live-Iso (Desktop).. i'd have to serch fo r a solution with the alternate.. and.. i don't really wan't to install on my Atom - i'd only like to have the LiveSystem
<rgreening> ScottK: what bould be nice would be a usb image that one could dd onto a stick for installing on the atom :)
<rgreening> or runing live :P
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Seems like a reasonable request.
<rgreening> seele: ping
<jussi01> rgreening: ++
<rgreening> \o/
<ScottK> rgreening and Tscheesy: I've asked for it.  We'll see.
<Riddell> ScottK: seems reasonable, slangasek would be the guy to ask to make it happen
<Tscheesy> ScottK: many thanks..
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I just asked him.
<rgreening> Riddell: are we decided yet on removing gdebi-kde?
<rgreening> Riddell: also, when we remove adept, there are dep issues on software-properties-kde to adjust to allow removal of adept.
<rgreening> And I still have to patch software-properties-kde to hide/remove the updates tab for better integration with kpackagekit.
<Riddell> rgreening: do we have the mimetype association yet for kpackagekit with .debs ?
<Riddell> rgreening: dep issues?
<rgreening> Riddell: yep. Tonio ensured it works
<rgreening> Riddell: software-properties-kde deps on adept (iirc)
<rgreening> sry.. update-notifier-kde
<rgreening> wrong package ...
<rgreening> nevermind, my bad
<rgreening> however, if you remove adept, it will remove update-notifier-kde which is bad
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> oh I see, I'll fix that
<Riddell> bzr commit -m "remove network-manager-kde, hplip-gui, gdebi-kde.  now using plasma n-m, system-config-printer-kde and kpackagekit"
<Riddell> cherreo network-manager-kde, hplip-gui, gdebi-kde
<a|wen> JontheEchidna / Riddell: regarding ktorrent ... debian is renaming to plasma-widget-ktorrent
<rgreening> ktorrent widget :) yum
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: it is in NEW right now it seems http://alioth.debian.org/~modax-guest/incoming/ktorrent_3.2+dfsg.1-2.dsc
<JontheEchidna> noooo
<JontheEchidna> they always update it so fast
<JontheEchidna> now I gotta re-merge :(
<a|wen> :P
<ScottK> It'd make sense to go ahead with a parallel change here as Debian New is pretty slow atm.
<JontheEchidna> currently my merge is using 3.2rc1+svnsomething
<JontheEchidna> It would make sense to redo the merge if they have 3.2 final
<a|wen> at least to get the "right" package name from the beginning; makes it easier later
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that too
<JontheEchidna> hum
<JontheEchidna> our plasma-widget-weather is a totally different widget than debian's
<ScottK> Oops
<JontheEchidna> ours is the original kde-look weather plasmoid, while debian's is the proper upstream extragear one
<JontheEchidna> I'd have no qualms nuking the kde-look one out of existence, though
<ScottK> Sounds like ours needs to go.
<JontheEchidna> yes, it's inferior anyways
<JontheEchidna> So would I file a request for removal and then make a new package based off the debian one?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  Just update it.
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<ScottK> Ours doesn't have a higher version number does it?
<JontheEchidna> fortunately, no
<ryanakca> Riddell: I got an email from a guy who wrote a review on 9.04 (Alpha), saying that if we were interested, we could link to it from our Reviews page. Only thing I'm iffy about is his paragraph at the end discussing the links between Linux and Anarchism, I'm err more on keeping Kubuntu away from politics... but we do have a blurb saying we aren't responsible for the content of external sites... What do you think? ...
<JontheEchidna> that is to say it has a lower version number
<ryanakca> ... http://anarchismtoday.org/News/article/sid=138.html
<JontheEchidna> Ours is 0.4, upstream's is 1.0.0
<ScottK> Excellent
<JontheEchidna> One weather widget merge sandwhich, coming right up
<Riddell> ryanakca: that guy really needs to learn about ksnapshot :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: that's fine to link to (and free software is actually a pretty accurate example of anarchism in practice)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ok, I'll stick a link in :)
<rgreening> Read an article that Cuba is switchinh to a Linux base. Rolled their own distro called Nova iirc.
<ScottK> Amazingly enough I've got kde4libs and kdepimlibs built on hppa.
<ScottK> rgreening: So there's one case where people can grumble about Linux using Communists and be correct.
<ScottK> ;-)
<rgreening> ScottK: when does FF kick in? end of day Feb 19th? UTC?
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> It's somewhat indeterminate.
<rgreening> ScottK: so, what's my deadline for the Simple Add/Remove for KpackageKit, such that I won't need a FFE
<davmor2> Riddell: Do you have to have the battery meter on the panel?  I know it's useful for lappy's but a battery with a big red x through it just looks broken
<rgreening> davmor2: ++
<ScottK> rgreening: The 19th, the earlier the better, but I'd ask Riddell.
<JontheEchidna> Debian has plasma-widget-networkmanagement, we have plasma-widget-network-manager
<JontheEchidna> well, in New
<Riddell> davmor2: doesn't everyone use laptops these days? :PO)
<davmor2> rgreening: I think it looks worse when it is beside n-m with a tick :)
<Riddell> interesting smiley my keyboard just produced
<Riddell> davmor2: but yes, that should be fixed
 * davmor2 ponders taking a screenshot to prove it isn't :P
<Riddell> rgreening: I can't get konqueror to show the flash installer on a fresh install from today
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it doesn't work on sites like youtube or cnn
<Riddell> where does it work?
<JontheEchidna> since they do their own checks and don't try to embed flash
<rgreening> Riddell: http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com try that
<Riddell> rgreening: nothing popping up
<JontheEchidna> hmm, worked for me during my testing
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... it should. yeah...
<rgreening> Let me try...
<jussi01> no worky here either
<Riddell> looks like it hasn't been uploaded
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase
<Riddell> no mention there
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> where's it too?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's in kde4libs
<Riddell> mm, I have the latest kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> even without the patch something should pop up on badgerbadgerbadger
<rgreening> works here
<JontheEchidna> it just wouldn't be nicely integrated
<rgreening> Yep
<rgreening> I purged flashplugin-nonfree. refreshed plugins ot ensure it was gone. then killall konqueror  and load it up. works
<Riddell> davmor2: are you still in a kubuntu live CD session?
<rgreening> Riddell, JontheEchidna: actually I get the old one... not my new one...
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes
<rgreening> Riddell, JontheEchidna: looks like the one with the patch isn't uploaded or maybe the patch wasn't applied...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: can you investigate?
<davmor2> Riddell: Why
<Riddell> davmor2: can you see what happens when you look at http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com in konqueror ?
<smarter> If you can't see badgers, then it's a major regression :P
<Riddell> davmor2: also I take it the network manager plasmoid is working?
<smarter> Kubuntu should be more badger-friendly really
<davmor2> Riddell: missing plugin do you want to download
<Riddell> davmor2: what happens when you click that you do want to download
<davmor2> Riddell: Requested packages are already installed
<Riddell> err, huh?
<davmor2> Riddell: thats my point. with n-m having a tick it's working with battery having a x it isn't.  More frustratingly if you hover over it (the battery icon) it gives you no feedback, no title etc so then you really think that it is broken
<rgreening> Riddell: if one installs flashplugin-nonfree and fails to restart konqueror, that will happen
<rgreening> the engine doesn';t know about the plugin until complete konq restart
<Riddell> Tonio_: trueg is on #kde-devel if you want to ask how k3b is doing
<Tonio_> Riddell: unfortunatelly I'm in a meeting.... no time right now...
<Tonio_> can someone get the info for me please ?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<markey> hey guys
 * markey trying to make his first ubuntu package
<markey> got some instructions from apachelogger
<markey> it says:
<davmor2> Riddell: anything else I can help you with before I start an install?
<markey> "Copy debian/ directory to source"
<DaSkreech> blame nixternal?
<markey> where is this debian/ dir?
<DaSkreech> In Debian I would assume :)
<markey> uhm
<Riddell> davmor2: no thanks
<markey> elaborate?
<Riddell> markey: the debian/ directory contains the packaging, you either get it from an existing package or your use dh-make to make you a template
<markey> Riddell: I got a DEBIAN/ in an existing package
<markey> is it the same?
<Riddell> markey: that sounds like a binary package
<markey> yes
<markey> ok, then I probably need this dh-make
<Riddell> markey: is this something which has been packaged before?
<markey> Riddell: apachelogger has made one package for me, and then sent me instructions how to do it myself
<markey> now he's away though
<Riddell> markey: you want to get his old source packaging then
<markey> don't have that, hum
<markey> just the binary one
<Riddell> which should be a .orig.tar.gz  .diff.gz and .dsc  file
<markey> hmm
<nixternal> DaSkreech: pong?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvGfsROHGcM
<Riddell> markey: if you don't have that then you need to start from scratch with dh_make indeed (or e-mail apachelogger)
<DaSkreech> Bookmark it for later if yo ucan't play it in the background now
<markey> ok
<Nightrose> markey: you can also take one from an existing amarok package in the repo depending on which costumizations apachelogger made for you
<markey> hmm
<markey> Nightrose: can you point me to that?
<markey> he also sent me a "pbuilderrc-aw"
<Nightrose> markey: apt-get source amarok-kde4 iirc
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/m77a735d
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably no need to ask for k3b : he's back for polishing...
<Tonio_> 30 commits just for today...
<JontheEchidna> yay!
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not strueg, but at least someone looks decided to make it to work...
<Riddell> boiko, never heard of him, nice that trueg has some help though
<Mamarok> markey: this repo: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<markey> thx
<rgreening> seele: ping-pong-paddle
<Tonio_> Riddell: trueg also commited a bit today, so they probably work together...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll take care about the packaging too, since I have to split out the libs and so on... but not in the next 2 days.... (too busy)
<rgreening> seele: I need to make adjustments to the text for Kpackagekit for "Software Management" for the simple Add/Remove Applications. Should it be called "Applications Management" or "Add/Remove Applications"? or something else? and should we then leave Software Management as meaning All packages (I think we should).
<rgreening> seele: It would help too if we used strings which already exist in translations (where possible).
<a|wen> Riddell: do we know anything about status of kile? ... if we should count on a kde4 version (svn?) or stick with the kde3 one
<Mamarok> markey: there seems not to be any source :(
<Mamarok> I always thought that a ppa must also have the sources
<smarter> Nightrose: w00t, I still missed colord nicks in quassel from konversation :p
<Nightrose> smarter: :) it is in ScottK's latest package
<Mamarok> Nightrose: funny, no sources in that repo, with deb-src avctivated... that is not really funny
<DaSkreech> Who maintains the simple add/remove Applications for kpackagekit?
 * smarter upgrades :)
<DaSkreech> a|wen: I thought the aim was no KDE3 for Jackalope ?
<Nightrose> Mamarok: hmm dunno then
<Riddell> a|wen: I don't even know what kile does :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it doesn't exist yet, rgreening is writing it
<a|wen> DaSkreech: no kde3 on the cd at least, as far as i am aware
<Nightrose> Riddell: latex editor
<a|wen> Riddell: latex environment for KDE
<Riddell> markey,  Mamarok: dget http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok-kde4/amarok-kde4_2.0.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<rgreening> DaSkreech: I have a patch. Nearing completion as we speak...
<markey> thx Riddell :)
<markey> great
<DaSkreech> :-D
<a|wen> Riddell: in any case, if we don't go the kde4 way, we need to make the current package actually build...
<a|wen> but wouldn't spend time look at it if we had other plans
<davmor2> Riddell: Flash works on the installed system
<davmor2> Riddell: Asks for password and starts download at least :)
<Riddell> davmor2: you had to install it first presumably?
<Riddell> right, good
<Riddell> a|wen: have you looked at the kde 4 version?
<a|wen> Riddell: no ... i though i remembered someone testing the kde4 version, but might just be a trick of my mind
<davmor2> Riddell: There is however an issue once it has installed that it keeps asking you to install it then says the package is already installed so something isn't quite right with it :(
<rgreening> davmor2: you need to kill all konq or reboot
<rgreening> cause kdelibs doesn't realize its there yet (stupid preload of konq)
<Riddell> does it tell the user that?
<davmor2> rgreening: That's daft
<rgreening> Riddell: no, its a issue with kdelibs and konq
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Plenty of KDE3 in the archive, just trying to get it off the CD.
<Sput> ScottK: did getting the username correctly work for you with the latest build?
<davmor2> Riddell: No
<DaSkreech> ok thanks  for the clarification
<rgreening> Riddell: this happens regardless of this patch
<ScottK> Sput: No.
<Sput> oh. that's bad news.
 * davmor2 restarting
 * ScottK meant to mention that.
<Sput> getpwuid is supposed to work everywhere
<davmor2> Riddell: Panel is still short and nepusmuk (whatever it's call) is still playing up
<Sput> your package did contain my supposed fix, right?
<ScottK> Sput: It's a snapshot from last night, so yes.
<Mamarok> Riddell: we actually need the debian source package, not the tarball
<Mamarok> we have the tarball, as we actually make it :)
 * Mamarok checks apacheloggers ppa
<markey> yep
<davmor2> Riddell: after reboot flash now works
<markey> what I'd need is the debian source package
<Sput> ScottK: hmm. I'd like to know if this is a local anomaly or a common problem. so far it is one machine failing, right? I can't believe the information getpwuid should get from your /etc/passwd contains your real name, but not your user name
<markey> containing the debian/ dir
<markey> which isn't in the tarball, of course
<Sput> now that would be 2 out of 3 ways of POSIX syscalls failing on that box
<rgreening> there's an issue on non-standard display sizes in kdm greet. Doesn't expand full width on my Atom and my new Aspire 6930. Both have odd widescreen resolutions.
<ScottK> Sput: I guess from here we just see how many quasselnnn show up in #kubuntu
<Sput> yeah... if it's many, we can still provide a bugfix, or try at least
<Sput> as for now, I'm clueless
<Sput> getlogin() is supposed to work, but according to POSIX, it might still fail sometimes... getpwuid()->pw_name should be failsafe
<Sput> and the fact that your real name is found (via getpwuid too), tells me that we get a pwd structure with no user name set, which sounds effed up
<rgreening> ScottK, Sput: could we not have the user prompted on first run to enter a new/valid nick, rather than defaulting to quasselxxx
<Tscheesy> rgreening: ack - in the KDM-Theme the 100% scale setting is no good - but found a debbdiff in the net Months ago
<Sput> rgreening: we have a shiny wizard now that prompts you and allows you to edit your nickname if it's wrong
<ScottK> rgreening: There is a first  run wizard now, so I think this is less of a problem
<Sput> in 99% of all cases it should be your user name
<Sput> (automatically)
<rgreening> ScottK: Sput: cook
<EgS> cock? oO
<Sput> language!
<rgreening> Tscheesy: so, is there a fix? I get screen corruption in the non expanded areas...
<Riddell> markey,  Mamarok: dget http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok-kde4/amarok-kde4_2.0.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> markey,  Mamarok: that will get the three files which make up the source packaging
<Sput> EgS: don't mention birds in here!
<rgreening> <Sput: line wrap in the chat window is broken too
<Sput> rgreening: with certain fonts, confirmed Qt bug
<rgreening> Sput: words aren't wrapped on word boundaries
<Tscheesy> rgreening: same here - yes there's a fix - saw longtime ago - don't know who did it
<Sput> no ETA for a fix though last time I checked :(
<rgreening> Sput: ok
<Sput> rgreening: it usually works with fixed fonts
<rgreening> Tscheesy: can you see if you can track? we need to get it in
<Sput> (except for the Qt engineer handling my bug, he reproduced with fixed fonts while proportional fonts worked for him)
 * Tscheesy means to remember apachelogger did a patch for KDM-Theme Oxygene ??
 * jussi01 is sad apachelogger is gone...
<Riddell> it is sad indeed
<Riddell> we should send him a "don't forget us" card
<Sput> he'll be back!
<Sput> I know them austrians!
<jussi01> Riddell: +++
<Sput> rgreening: dejavu mono or monospace tend to work for me
<ScottK> Riddell and Tonio_: We'll probably need to figure out about doing package reviews for 4.2.1 since the dear departed apachelogger had been doing most of those.
<jussi01> when are we going to get bug 329466 fixed? /me is really sad about that one...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329466 in ubuntu "No support for triple head configurations in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329466
<ScottK> jussi01: That one needs to get sent to b.k.o.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm not quite sure how he did a review
<Riddell> folks, I found a card to post him, anyone want me to add a message from them?
<jussi01> ScottK: How do I do that? manually go and report it? or is there some automated way?
<jussi01> Riddell: me.
<ScottK> jussi01: Manually report it. Ask JontheEchidna if you have questions as he's the upstreaming maestro.
<jussi01> Riddell: tell him we miss him and he better be back :)
<ScottK> Riddell: All I know is that when it came time to upload there was a stack of source packages he'd signed.
<jussi01> ScottK: ok, Ill bother JontheEchidna then
 * jussi01 has no idea on how/where etc
<ScottK> Riddell: I expect it'll go something like vorian coordinates the ninja work in the p3a and then pings us when a package is ready for review.
<Riddell> anyone else got a message for apachelogger?
<ScottK> Riddell: How about "Thanks for the DependencyGraph and instructions on how to update it.  It was a snap."
<Riddell> ScottK: very heartfelt :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Well I figure he gets lots of "we miss you".  I'll be different.
<Riddell> rgreening, JontheEchidna, seele: quick, think up a message for apachelogger
<Tscheesy> rgreening: can't track it down anymore - but found a bugreport Upstreams
<Tscheesy> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169772
<ubottu> KDE bug 169772 in general "KDM oxygen default theme "scale" error" [Normal,New]
<rgreening> Riddell: I miss all the late night arguments... come back soon :)
<rgreening> Riddell: It's true too.. I really miss them :)
<Mamarok> markey: you need this one: https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa/+files/amarok-kde4_2.0.1.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.gz
<markey> thx :)
<smarter_> "nobody understand your ruby scripts, we need you to come and fix them" :P
<markey> finally...
<nhandler> Riddell: "Apachelogger, I hope you are enjoying your new job. Now come on back to your old job of being a Kubuntu Ninja ;)"
<Mamarok> no, that doesn't work neither
<markey> man, that apachelogger is totally offline sucks _royally_
<markey> I mean, not his fault
<markey> but sucks anyway :)
<markey> why did he chose this stupid job
<markey> :p
<markey> I might phone him tonight
<markey> does he even have a phone now? :)
<markey> prolly living in some jungle
<Riddell> markey: dget http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok-kde4/amarok-kde4_2.0.1.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<markey> thx
<markey> ok
<Sput> is it a job? I thought he had to do civilian duty
<markey> yeah, civil service
<nhandler> Sput: Nope, he got a new job
<markey> in a gereatric institution, afaik
<markey> much like I did
<Sput> yeah, that's what I meant
<Sput> instead of going to the army
<markey> but somehow he seems to be totally cut off from life now
<nhandler> Sput: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2009/02/i-am-disappearing.html
<Riddell> that's not the civil service :)
<markey> like, at the end of the world, siberia or so
<Riddell> that's civilian duty indeed
<Riddell> civil service means anyone working for the government
<markey> gotta say I loved the time back then, was working in an old-people's home
<markey> learned a lot about medicine and such
<markey> ah
 * Sput was at a youth hostel
<markey> sounds good too
<markey> better than army at any rate :)
<Riddell> I'm glad I don't live in a country with national service
<rgreening> mvo: ping
<Riddell> rgreening: wrong channel
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> oops
<ScottK> Riddell: I see you just did a new tarball for skanlite.  What did I do wrong that Messages.h wasn't in the old one?
<Riddell> ScottK: the extragear all had their Messages.sh removed for no good reason
<Riddell> I've fixed the script used to create them now
<ScottK> Riddell: Ah.  OK.  I was afraid I'd messed up.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Tscheesy> rgreening: as i see gdm has the same Prob as kdm - so kde is not "upstream" enough..
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: apparently it's possible to build sesame2 from source, though that doesn't solve the space issues
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182607
<ubottu> KDE bug 182607 in general "nepomukservicestub causes crash in Soprano::Redland backend (or vice versa?)" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> From what we have now, I guess the only difference is that sesame would be in universe rather than multiverse
<markey> Riddell: now I almost succeeded I think, until I got this with pbuilder:
<markey> "CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:3 (cmake_minimum_required): CMake 2.6.2 or higher is required.  You are running version 2.6.0
<markey> "
<markey> any idea what I need to change?
<markey> (I've got CMake 2.6.2 here, actually)
<markey> prolly some oudated info somewhere
<markey> ah
<markey> I think I can figure that out
 * markey greps
<markey> hm
<markey> must be some cached value or somethin
 * markey confused
<markey> debian package building isn't exactly trivial :)
<markey> I hear arch packages are much simpler
<markey> (although maybe not as good)
<markey> (never used arch much)
<davmor2> Guys no docs for amarok yet.  How do I get amarok to read from my ampache install?
 * ScottK looks at Nightrose.
<Nightrose> davmor2: add it as a service in the preferences
<Riddell> markey: cmake 2.6.2 is in backports, maybe you're building it in an environment without intrepid-backports
<markey> ah, good point
<markey> well actually I have backports and 2.6.2 here
<markey> so it must be a wrong value in some file
<markey> cached cmake file or so
<markey> I just wonder where
<markey> as it's all just sources
<markey> hm
<markey> might figure that out tomorrow
<markey> kinda losing focus now
<Tscheesy> ScottK:  something for the wishlist: kubuntu-desktop-minimal-mobile Metapakage (with Multipointer-X Support ;)
<davmor2> Nightrose: That's what I thought but I've added the server details in a number of ways and it still don't want to actually do anything
<davmor2> :(
<Nightrose> davmor2: can you give me a screenshot?
<Nightrose> might be easier
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: building sesame from source requires downloading a load of binary .jar files.  that's not building from source
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is that the slf4j stuff?
<JontheEchidna> from what I see, they ship the slf4j binaries and sources together
<JontheEchidna> unless you need those jars to build slf4j?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's a whole load of things
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does this do? UnredirectFullscreen=false
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/sesame-build-deps
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so all of those need to be packaged with the right version then you need to change the build system to not download them
<JontheEchidna> holy shit, lol
<JontheEchidna> waay too much effort to build a memory-leaking backend
<Riddell> seele: should I turn off amarok's OSD by default?
<smarter> is digikam/kde4 available on a ppa somewhere?
<smarter> cause currently installing digikam removes gwenview
<smarter> and kdeplasma-addons
<smarter> (on Intrepid)
<JontheEchidna> smarter: digikam-experimental
<Riddell> nixternal: you're down as doing the konqueror front page, have you done anything on that?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: does it works? (:
<smarter> *work
<Lure> smarter: but you need kde 4.2 from kubuntu-experimental
<Riddell> nixternal: you can set bookmarks: as the default front page and I think that's pretty nice
<Lure> smarter: sure it works
<Lure> smarter: updated to rc2 yesterday
<smarter> cool
<Riddell> nixternal: add in a search bar and maybe an install flash option and it should be good
<Lure> smarter: it will upgrade digikam db to new version and leave oldone intact
<smarter> yup, I(or rather, my friend which just found out that digikam disappeared) has 4.2 :p
<Riddell> ScottK: I see xine-lib got moved to -updates and I see kubuntu.org gained a note that it's available, many thanks for leading that
<ScottK> Riddell: You're welcome.
<Riddell> ScottK: should we move on to getting 4.2 into backports?
<ScottK> Riddell: With 4.2.1 coming soonish, should we consider waiting?
<ScottK> I'm not sure.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've got a few requests that it feels inappropriate to point people towards kubuntu-experimental, but they really want people to be able to get 4.2
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: and it should just be a case of copying the packages over right?
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't think so.
<ScottK> Last time we copied stuff into -backports all the non-ppa archs had packages that failed to upload.
<Riddell> the versioning would also be funny
<Riddell> building it all in -backports will take ages I fear, but we can do that
<ScottK> Riddell: What I'd suggest is do it as a regular backport from Jaunty, but do it on Friday.
<ScottK> Over the weekends the buildds seem pretty quiet.
<Riddell> it can't be backported from jaunty, path to docs is different and probably other things
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> So we want the stuff from experimental redone for backports.
<ScottK> Riddell: Any MOTU can upload a source packbort
<ScottK> port even
<Riddell> redone being change the version and uploading?
<ScottK> I'd cleanup debian/changelog too
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> Riddell: The other trick I would do is accept kde4libs last and give everything else a change to roll to depwait first.  Then we don't get all the FTBFS on the slower archs.
<ScottK> So we can start working on them through the week with the idea to accept kde4libs on Friday.
<Riddell> how do you mean work on them through the week?
<ScottK> Riddell: We can upload and accept everything except kde4libs as they are ready and then on Friday accept kde4libs once everything is depwait.
<ScottK> Riddell: It occurs to me that the new tarballs you pushed today really ought to go to experimental too before we backport.
<vorian> ScottK: what was the question about the next release?
<markey> anyone know if apachelogger can be reached via email currently?
<ScottK> vorian: With no apachelogger around the core-dev need to get a plan for reviewing.
<vorian> ah
<Riddell> ScottK: what did I push today?
<vorian> i can forward the packages as i review them, then after we get a core dev check - stage them for upload at the appropriate time
<vorian> or
<vorian> i can stage them for rewiew, and give $REVIEWER ssh access to my server
<ScottK> Riddell: the extragear packages with Messages.sh added back in.
<ScottK> vorian: We ought to get laserjock to help out too.
<smarter> w00t, I thought I missed the feature freeze but I have a few days to test&upload, cool :)
<vorian> ScottK: sounds like a plan
<Riddell> smarter: what are you testing?
<ghostcube> the kernel update from proposed anything to know about before booting or should it work fine :)
<seele> Riddell: OSD?
<Riddell> seele: great big thing that tells you what song is playing
<seele> oh, right. on screen display. it is pretty big, isnt it
<Riddell> interrupts my workflow all the time
<jjesse-jaunty> for amarok?
<seele> yeah, i dont use amarok on my work computer.. although i was testing it the other day and it was a little annoying
<Riddell> jjesse-jaunty: yes
<jjesse-jaunty> can't you just change the size/location to not cause it to bothe you?
<jjesse-jaunty> the OSD was one of the nice things i liked about Konverstation as I could track irc channels withouth having the window open
<Riddell> you can't change the font, and I fear it'll distract me whatever size it is
<seele> jjesse-jaunty: you can change location, but the size is huge
<seele> for example on my laptop, it takes up probably 5% of my screen when it pops up
<Riddell> seele: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/logout1.png  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/logout2.png  those seem disjointed.  I'd like to change Suspect to RAM/Disk to Sleep and Hibernate in kickoff and make kickoff use the same icon for sleep
<seele> Riddell: is that the difference between suspend to RAM/Disk? Sleep/Hibernate?
<Riddell> seele: how do you mean?
<seele> Riddell: is suspend, suspend, and sleep/hibernate something else?
<seele> i never knew what the difference between sleep and hibernate was so i just picked the first one
<jjesse-jaunty> i don't either
<Riddell> Suspend to RAM == Sleep.  Suspend to Disk == Hibernate
<seele> ah
<seele> is there a time when you would use one over the other?
<Riddell> I don't really mind which we use but I think we should be consistent
<rgreening> Tonio_: ping
<jjesse-jaunty> isthere one that's better or faster to resume?
<Riddell> suspend to ram wakes up quicker but still uses some power, I use it overnight.  suspend to disk uses no power, I use that when travelling
<Riddell> I also think "RAM" is a silly meaningless and overly-geeky term, it should be "Memory"
<rgreening> Tonio_: I think we need ot update to kpackagekit 0.4.0 ASAP, with associated libs so I can get access to the latest bits.
<Riddell> So I'm thinking it should be  "Sleep" and subtext "Suspend to Memory" and  "Hibernate" subtext "Suspend to Disk"
<seele> ok, so what if we use Sleep and Hibernate as the main label, but then the text underneath says Suspend session to Memory/Disk or whatever?
<seele> ah hah.. youre so smart :)
<ghostcube> Riddell, i think its just to show its not used to be suspended to any memory its inside RAM or ?
<Riddell> "RAM" is no more specific than "Memory", it's just more geeky
<Tonio_> rgreening: will that work against 0.3 packagekit ?
<Riddell> I'll keep it as "RAM" now since we already have translations for that, but I'll propose "Memory" upstream
<rgreening> Tonio_: 0.4.0 all the way i THINK
<rgreening> <dantti> release time :D http://tinyurl.com/4hggzq KPackageKit 0.4.0 is out :D
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> rgreening: it needs libpackagekit-qt update in the first place
<ghostcube> hmm ok :) i just thought RAM is a bit different to Memory or ? an usb stick can be memory too or am i wrong with this  i dont want to critisize :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: what would that make it better for you ?
<glatzor> rgreening, I wrote to Trever about keeping 0.3.x support in kpackagekit
<Tonio_> rgreening: the thing is that it's a bit risky.... we have something that just works right now
<rgreening> ok. whatever you wish.
<glatzor> Tonio_, it should only require a small change which could be backported
<Tonio_> rgreening: well I'm not against a POC
<Riddell> ghostcube: a USB stick is also random access memory.  we're discussing settings, critisism is the name of the game :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, rgreening But I am off now. see you!
<ghostcube> hehe
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum, I'm on contrib day on friday, can it wait till then ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: then we can take time to just look carefully and test
<rgreening> Tonio_: sure, we can look at a FFE to pust to 0.4.0 later
<rgreening> if it makes sense
<Tonio_> FFE ?
<ghostcube> Riddell, hmm in this case you are rtight with renaming it ;)
<rgreening> well, FF is the 19th
<rgreening> Tonio_: (feature freeze)
<Tonio_> ah :) sorry, I wasn't there :)
<Tonio_> k3b still updated with violence on svn, sounds good :)
<seele> Riddell: speaking of kcikoff, are you going to have to repatch it to show the tooltip by default and take away the indent?
<Tonio_> rgreening: the thing is that I'd be keen on pushing kpackagekit 0.4 with packagekit 0.4
<rgreening> me too
<Riddell> seele: it already has indent patched out.  what tooltip?
<Tonio_> rgreening: make it to work with 0.3 is, according to glatzor, possible
<Tonio_> but I'm really affraid of regressions, to be honnest
<seele> Riddell: text under label, wrong terminology
<Tonio_> rgreening: and since the package manager is a core super sensible part of the distro... no risk is always better than a very little one :)
<rgreening> seele: you get my earlier ping re: kpackagekit naming of the simpe Add/remove for applications
<Riddell> seele: we still have that patch too
<seele> rgreening: no, i missed it. i saw Riddell's message and stopped
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> im not important :(
<seele> no, irssi just tells me if my name is mentioned, not how many times :P
<seele> if you messaged me later, i would have probably missed Riddell's message :P
<Riddell> most recent ping wins
<rgreening> seele: ok.. here's the recap: seele: I need to make adjustments to the text for Kpackagekit for "Software Management" for the simple Add/Remove Applications. Should it be called "Applications Management" or "Add/Remove Applications"? or something else? and should we then leave Software Management as meaning All packages (I think we should).
<shtylman> so I am sure that these two things are not related, but I had one cause the other... I ran the installer and went to resize a partition. That worked correctly but for some reason caused the battery monitor plasmoid in the taskbar to expand in width (about 4 times it normal size) and thus render 4 batteries
<seele> Riddell: re OSD, try repositioning it to the bottom right and let me know if it is still as big of a distraction
<shtylman> I dunno what caused the widget to expand, but it does happen repeatededly when I perform partition operations in the installer
<Riddell> shtylman: that's been happening for a while, I've not looked into it yet
<seele> it's still a distraction, but if it is in the same place as a notification..
<Riddell> seele: it'll be something like hal reloading so KDE thinks a new battery has been inserted
<shtylman> Riddell: ok, just wanted to make sure someone knew
<Riddell> shtylman: ^^ not seele
<seele> rgreening: so Add/Remove Applications; Add/Remove Packages vs. Application Management; Package Managment?
<shtylman> heh...gotcha...it looks really funny though...maybe leave it in for fun :)
<rgreening> Riddell: Kpackagekit filter for GUI returns 0 results for any category. bummer.
<rgreening> seele: the current says software management. are you suggesting changing that to Package Management?
<seele> rgreening: one should be packages and one should be apps. i think software and apps is ambiguous
<seele> if someone doesnt know what a package is, they probably wont look there, or will do so with caution
<rgreening> seele: ok
<seele> program, application, software are all pretty ambiguous
<seele> ScottK: nice graph
<Riddell> seele: this dialogue is annoying me, the text is so long I never read it, I think it should be changed to "Store Password?"
<seele> Riddell: i havent learned to read you mind yet. which dialog?
<Riddell> sorry, http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/lengthy-dialogue.png
<seele> hmm.. i remember someone working on that a while ago. i forget who it was
<Sorcuring> Good evening!
<seele> they were working on kwallet/kpassword
<seele> Riddell: short answer yes. how exactly to change it don't know off the top of my head, i'll have to think about it and i'm in the middle of something else at the moment
<Riddell> seele: if you're in the middle of something else you should stop getting distracted by IRC :)
<seele> shush you
<rgreening> Riddell: I thought that one was fixed
<rgreening> I dont remember seeing it
 * Riddell eyes up nixternal 
<Riddell> nhandler: what was going on in -meeting earlier?
<nhandler> Riddell: motu-release
<nhandler> You are still the delegate for Kubuntu
<Riddell> nhandler: so I control KDE and you control everything else?  I feel the power in our hands :)
<nhandler> Well, right now, I don't control anything. I'm still not a motu-release member
<Riddell> whyever does out kdkdkdkdkdkdkd
<Riddell> whyever does the KDE shortcut settings dialogue have a print button on it
<rgreening> Riddell: looks like 3 pieces may need updating in order to support desktop app search for kpackagekit: 1) kpackagekit, 2) packagekitlib-qt 3) apt backend... though I am not entirely certain... I have glatzor and webustany looking into those other pieces...
<JontheEchidna> jussi01, jussi01_: you might be interested in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156475
<ubottu> KDE bug 156475 in multihead "Dual head support" [Wishlist,New]
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm still lookijg to see if there's another way, just in case....
<Riddell> rgreening: how are you doing the search?
<rgreening> Riddell: the issue is the tight integration which is hard to break out from the builtin filters
<rgreening> The ListView is generated from a modelview
<rgreening> the model gets its detail from the backend filters
<rgreening> I woudl need a new filter
<rgreening> to do it correctly...
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm doing some other testing now to see if I can bypass that, though I am not hopeful. I think I need to wait for the other folks to help me out.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ahh, thanks!!
<Riddell> rgreening: can't you just implement your own filter?
<rgreening> Riddell: that was the discussion I have with glatzor. The filter exists in packagekit and not kpackagekit.
<Riddell> rgreening: but can't you change kpackagekit to do its own filter?
<rgreening> kpackagekit just makes use of the filters exposed by packagekit and those that are implemented in the backend (i.e. you need to implement in the apt backend as well)
<rgreening> Riddell: have a look at the code. I cannot see any easy way to do this (atm)
<rgreening> it's tightly integrated
<rgreening> I'm still looking though.
<seele> Riddell: productive day today
<Riddell> the best sort of day
<rgreening> not so much here :(
<Riddell> seele: I also turned off the wordy dialogue which chosing switch user in kickoff
<seele> Riddell: yes, that dialog doesnt provide much
<rgreening> Riddell: there's a 64 bit flash beta available
<rgreening> Riddell: we should consider packaging for this, and make it work with the plugin in kde4libs/khtml
<rgreening> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 585907
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=585907&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 585907
<Riddell> rgreening: as I remember flashplugin-nonfree isn't the nicest of packages to work on
<seele> what system setting enhancements need backported?
<JontheEchidna> seele: http://www.ereslibre.es/?p=169
<seele> JontheEchidna: isn't that just a widget he rewrote?
<seele> oh, he's using two different styles hmm
<dtchen> rgreening: / Riddell: [flashplugin-nonfree] isn't nice; it's horrible. the package in the repository defaults to pulling the 32-bit plugin from partner and not from Adobe. the redistribution terms of non-final plugins is very non-friendly (i.e., no one is allowed to redistribute the 64-bit alpha refresh)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-17
<dtchen> rgreening: / Riddell: if and when the 64-bit plugin is final, only then can Canonical redistribute it from partner.
<rgreening> okies
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: any idea on proper wat to add QSql to CMakeLists.txt?
<rgreening> s/wat/way
<Riddell> rgreening: -lQtSql  is good with me
<rgreening> how though? Im not a cmake guru
<Riddell> there'll be a linking line in there
<rgreening> target_link_libraries Riddell
<rgreening> that one
<seele> Riddell: oh, another kickoff tweak: click tab instead of hover tab unless people are strongly opposed
<JontheEchidna> It's already click-by-default, iirc
<JontheEchidna> but only for the default kickoff. Add a new one and it has plasma-type defaults
<seele> JontheEchidna: we made it click by default, upstream is hover
<seele> whatever is in jaunty atm hasn't been fixed
 * rgreening is getting bogged down in Kpackagekit, packagekit-qt, libpackagkit, packagekit, aptDBBusBackend, etc...
<rgreening> txwikinger: how are your TODO items :) https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> I'll run and hide now
<txwikinger> rgreening: I am working on getting it into KCM
<seele> rgreening: that's the price for going to uds and volunteering to work on it :)
 * txwikinger wasn't at UDS
<rgreening> seele: yup. Never realized how insane it is :)
<txwikinger> and I got volunteered :p
<rgreening> seele: and getting the "right" knid of help when you need it is not easy
<rgreening> I'm treading water in a whirlpool
<txwikinger> seele.. Did you do a specification of the enhancements for userconfig?
<txwikinger> rgreening: Well.. lots of red stati :D
<seele> txwikinger: no.. i wanted to but the people i was trying to work with didnt get their part done
<txwikinger> seele: hehe
<txwikinger> Well.. I will try to get it in as it is.. I had already fixed the existing bugs anyway
<rgreening> txwikinger: cool. Im missing those bits
<txwikinger> well.. When I did it I wasn't Kubuntu member yet.. so the source code is under my user name
<txwikinger> and someone kicked me to apply to be member :D
<rgreening> QSql is really getting on my nerves!!!!!!!!! grrr
<rgreening> QSqlQuery::value: not positioned on a valid record
<rgreening> bah
<rgreening> Which key is supposed to be the Meta Key for Compositing effects?
<JontheEchidna> The Windows (tm) key
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: doesn't work here
<rgreening> I get garbage for that key
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna, call it super key so you dont need to tm it rofl
<JontheEchidna> ;P
<ghostcube> heh
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you use yahoo for im at all?
<JontheEchidna> not really, no
<DaSkreech> Yahhhhooooooooo!
<DaSkreech> I'm apparently in the top 15% users of Yahoo
<rgreening> DaSkreech: does it work for kopete ?>
<rgreening> under Jaunty
<DaSkreech> Jaunty? No clue
<DaSkreech> I'm in KDE 4.2 on Ibex is there that much difference between the two?
<ScottK> Riddell: I just noticed that the kde4bindings source package in Jaunty needs to be removed.  Do you want a bug on that?
<rgreening> DaSkreech: and does it work? I can't connect here
<DaSkreech> Works fine here
<rgreening> Ya, I got it working now, I put the email address in and not the name only
<DaSkreech> hmm I think I have name only but whatever works
<colomar> cu all, gn8
<DaSkreech> Is Koffice still at loggerheads with KDE4 ?
<JontheEchidna> ugh, still gotta backport the latest beta that fixes koffice
 * JontheEchidna probably wont' be able to do that until after Feature Freeze, though
<rgreening> QSQL HE77
<rgreening> grr.arg.segFault()
<vorian> huh?
 * vorian things rgreening needs some drugs
<rgreening> yus. pleze
<vorian> hehe
<rgreening> I am hating QSql....
<rgreening> trying to connect to the stupid app-install desktop cache file so I can make kpackagkit simple for the masses. Its giving me a mass hemmorage
<ScottK> rgreening: QSql: At least it makes Git look easy.
<rgreening> yup
<rgreening> I've rebuilt kpackagekit > 100 times today
<rgreening> seriously
<vorian> that sounds not fun
<rgreening> not at all
<rgreening> dimmit all to he77 QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<rgreening> |(
<ScottK> So much for that plan.
<ScottK> Riddell: Sorry about the FTBFS spam in your inbox.
<ScottK> vorian: Looks like my upload kde4libs last idea is a no go.
<vorian> ScottK: oh?
<ScottK> Apparently it only depwaits the i386.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<vorian> hmm
<ScottK> Isn't that obscene.
<vorian> yes, very much so
<vorian> oh well
<ScottK> So basically it only works where you don't need it.
<vorian> ScottK: just think, in a month(ish) you will have a helper for FTBFS
<ScottK> I hope so.
<ScottK> Getting on the tech board schedule can take a while.
<vorian> I noticed
<vorian> With their published schedule, i may not be available until the end of March anyways
<ScottK> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ is pretty much a thing of beauty when it comes to powerpc now.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: got time to take a look at bug 296433?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296433 in ktorrent "[jaunty] ktorrent changes in Debian require merging" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296433
<JontheEchidna> oh, almost forgot the debdiff from debian to the merge
<maco> hey i think i have a bug
<ScottK> That'd be handy.
<maco> i have powerdevil set to suspend my laptop if i shut the lid on battery power
<ScottK> Heya maco.  Bugs we got.  It's fixes we're short on.
<maco> if i manually hit suspend in the kmenu and then i shut the lid before it finishes suspending, when i resume, i have to resume twice
<maco> haha
<JontheEchidna> debdiff attached
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I've got a couple of other things I need to look at first.  If I get through that and I'm neither to tired nor too drunk, I'll look.
<JontheEchidna> hehe, thanks
<ScottK> maco: I think you should file that.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Have you seen ^^^ before?
<JontheEchidna> never
<maco> ScottK: well i wanted to see if anyone else could reproduce first
<JontheEchidna> usually it's the other way around, with you never having to enter your password on resume or whatever
<maco> well i do want it to make me enter my password. screen lock = good
<JontheEchidna> yup
<maco> but itll resume, and as soon as it resumes, itll suspend. and then i have to hit the spacebar again to tell it to re-resume
<JontheEchidna> but the bug reports are usually about it not asking for your password or not suspending at all, but never suspending twice
<maco> though whether it locks screen or not *does* depend on which method of invoking suspend i use, i think
 * JontheEchidna got a lot done today
<maco> so would that be powerdevil, acpi-support, or...?
<JontheEchidna> powerdevil. Might as well report upstream directly since we'd just have to forward it from Launchpad anyways
<maco> ok
 * JontheEchidna decides to call it a night and watch Doctor Who
<maco> JontheEchidna: wow
<maco> um...that's what dtchen's doing right now
<JontheEchidna> ... seriously? lol
<maco> he just bought The Five Doctors. and he's not letting me watch because i have homework
<JontheEchidna> I'm watching the first part of the 2-episode finale of the 2006 season
<JontheEchidna> I have been having a hard time *ahem*... acquiring the second season of the original series ;-)
 * JontheEchidna leaves it at that
<maco> haha
<maco> 2006 would be...rose goes away?
<maco> oh! "this is not a war. this is pest control!"
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I think one of these two epsiodes is when she leaves
<maco> "5 million cybermen? easy. one doctor? now you're scared"
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> anyway, g'night peeps
<maco> pgraner says im actually hitting a gnome hal issue
<maco> s/gnome/known/
<maco> ok so we know what my fingers are used to typing that has a o in the middle...
<ScottK> That's good to know (both that it's known and it's HAL)
<maco> its also Fix Released ;)
<maco> apparently both gnome-power-manager and powerdevil need to be modified along with hal. only g-p-m and hal have been though
<rgreening> great
<maco> great?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^^
<rgreening> sarcasm :)
<maco> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184586
<ubottu> KDE bug 184586 in powerdevil-daemon "System suspends twice if lid closed before suspend-to-ram selected from menu completes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<maco> ScottK: ^
<maco> WOAH ubottu knows about not-LP bugs?
<rgreening> hehe
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ScottK> Well there you go.
<rgreening> I am so about to give up on kpackagekit
<DaSkreech> What is it not doing?
<rgreening> It not what its not doing.. Its what I cant get it to do
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Im trying to add a qsql query and it keeps balking
<DaSkreech> That's annoying
<rgreening> yup
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Did you hear the clip?
<txwikinger> rgreening: Isn't kpackagekit supposed to replace adept?
<DaSkreech> Yep
<seele> maco: justin wasn having weird problems with suspending too. although his had to do with whether the screen locked in the right order or not
<seele> hmm.. should have read the entire backlog first
<maco> seele: i have lock issues to
<maco> too
<maco> if i close lid, it locks. if i use the menu, it doesn't.
<maco> though that "locks after resuming" thing was a graphical-artifact problem, fixed a couple weeks ago in jaunty, i think
<maco> er like where you resume and see the deskop then go to use it and then it locks
<seele> yeah
<maco> seele: by the way, there's someone in #ubuntu-women going "wait, i can count 'this is hard to use' as a bug too??"
<seele> huh
<maco> explained the concept of a usability bug
<maco> like, just because it works doesnt mean its right
<txwikinger> I thought the system-config-printer-kde app works now in systemsettings
<rgreening> I hate myself
<rgreening> I spent all day messing around with QSql on what I thought was a populated db and getting no results and errors. Turns out the db is empty!
<DaSkreech> >_<
<maco> that sounds like an easy mistake
<rgreening> maco: well, I thought that was the issue. So I created a new db. added some data. Still got the same stupid errorzzzzzzzzzzz
<rgreening> QSql docs sux
<rgreening> major
<maco> so you're saying some programmers create things and then don't write proper documentation for it? i'm shocked.
<dtchen> tech writers command a lot of money
<maco> -_- that was a joke
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> omg, I got it working!
<rgreening> \o/
<rgreening> that's like 10 hrs of my life gone forever
<maco> yay
<rgreening> QSql is confusing
<rgreening> open this, check that, but first really check you connected. And then, if you think you connected test again.
<rgreening> only then, you need to test ofr fail and try again.
<rgreening> omg so many checks
<maco> hahaha
<rgreening> I'd swear I was writing lisp (cdr (cdr (car list( a,a,a,))))
<maco> i just witnessed something very broken on jaunty kubuntu
<maco> dtchen's screeen was locked. his cat stepped on the part of the keyboard where the arrows and shift keys are. the black background behind the lock disappeared so the lock password box was sitting on top of the fully-visible desktop. the lock password box then closed on its own.
<clau30> hi. when will the amarok package w/ the wikipedia fix be available?
<Riddell> clau30: never heard of it, got a bug number?
<markey> Riddell: we sent a patch on our amarok-packagers list, for the wikipedia browser borkage
<markey> this also affects 2.0.1.1, btw, I think
<markey> it's because we screen-scrape, and wikipedia changed some element on the site
<markey> they still don't offer a proper API :/
<markey> patch is a one-liner
<markey> I can paste it somewhere, if you wish
<clau30> thanks markey :)
<markey> yw
<Riddell> markey: hmm, I can't seem to find it
<markey> no problem, lemme look it up
<markey> sec
<markey> Riddell: this is for amarok 1.x: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=917750
<markey> Riddell: and this for 2.x: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=920066
<Riddell> markey: fix uploaded
<clau30> woohoo
<markey> Riddell: thanks dude :)
<Nightrose> seele: EgS: Sput: when clicking on quassel's tray icon while it is open but not focused makes it go to system tray - i think it should become focused instead
<Nightrose> seele: EgS: Sput: amarok and ktorrent do it that way already
<Nightrose> kopete does the same as quassel
<Nightrose> that inconsistency is kinda annoying
<Sput> well kmail does the same too
<Sput> so I'd call it pretty consistent
<Nightrose> well amarok and ktorrent do it differently and the right way imho ;-)
<Nightrose> but i'd like to hear seele's opinion on that
 * Sput wonders if we have HIG for that
 * jussi01 waves
<seele> Nightrose: there was a whole big thread on what the default action of a service icon should be
<seele> Nightrose: add it to the usability meeting page and maybe we'll fix it on saturday :)
<Nightrose> seele: i am not sure i can attend the meeting yet
<seele> ah.. well add it to the list anyway :)
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> seele: done
<seele> Nightrose: thanks
<a|wen> Riddell: do you need to do something special when packaging kde4 apps with regards to translations; or is kde4.mk handling that automagically?
<ScottK> a|wen: kde4.mk should handle it fine.
<a|wen> ScottK: thx ... that was what i hoped for
<Riddell> yes, kde4.mk should do the making of .pot files
<a|wen> hmm, all those icons is kind of a mess ... what do we do when they have icons with the same name in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/... ?
<a|wen> who wins the right of the icon name ... and do we have any way of detecting icon clashes with other packages?
<Riddell> a|wen: in general icons shouldn't go into hicolor
<Riddell> they should go into oxygen or whatever theme they come from
<a|wen> Riddell: i see ... but seems that neither kile nor dolphin are following that one completely :/
<Riddell> "/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/actions/preview.png"  hmm, that's not right
<Riddell> a|wen: I take it kile has one with the same name?
<a|wen> Riddell: exactly
<Riddell> a|wen: this is a KDE 4 kile?
<a|wen> Riddell: it is the kde4 kile to be ... but afaik only bug fixing should be remaining
<Riddell> a|wen: just don't install the icon then and it'll use the one from dolphin
<Riddell> we can get upstream to fix it in the future
<a|wen> Riddell: okay, good ... but in general neither of the packages should have that file, right?
<Riddell> a|wen: right
 * smarter waves
<Riddell> they should either be installed globally as oxygen icons or in /usr/share/apps/kde4/<app>
<Riddell> shtylman: I merged your KApplication change to ubiquity trunk
<a|wen> okay, thanks for enlightening me
<Riddell> shtylman: "from PartitionsBarKde import *" i don't see the source for that
<Riddell> rgreening: do you think we should get qt 4.5 in before feature freeze?
<shtylman> Riddell: yea, I am migrating to new partition bar display so its not there yet
<shtylman> Riddell: should be committed before the end of the day
<shtylman> the bars are a closer match to the gtk interface
<shtylman> there were also some timezine map changes, those should be in there
<Riddell> shtylman: sweet, let me know when it's good to try out
<Lure> Riddell: why kde4 in /usr/share/apps/kde4/<app> ?
 * Lure is just trying to resolve digikam icon mess
<Lure> Riddell: why kde4 in /usr/share/apps/kde4/<app> ?
 * Lure is just trying to resolve digikam icon mess
<rgreening> Riddell: I think we need to be prepared for a FFE
<Lure> Riddell: can you comment on this http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/digikam-devel/2009-February/026587.html as it seems you know about icons? ;-)
<rgreening> Riddell: the palsma team has some work/cleanup to do and Im guessing that'll be 4.2.1
 * Lure remembers that Riddell drove mass-rename of oxygen in early kde 4
<rgreening> and 4.2.1 will be qt4.5.0 compat
<rgreening> and possibly a requirement
 * JontheEchidna doubts it'd be required
<JontheEchidna> in #plasma or on the plasma-devel ml they said to mind not to use Qt 4.5 features in the 4.2 branch
<JontheEchidna> But I'd say go for it!
<Riddell> 4.5 won't be required for KDE 4.2 but it will help (makes things faster) and it will be required for e.g. KOffice
<Riddell> Lure: @commit both Digikam and Showfoto icon also to Oxygen (trunk and
<Riddell> branches/4.2 to get it in 4.2.1 and newer"
<Riddell> Lure: I disagree with that, app icons should be distributed with the app (and installed to hicolour)
<Riddell> Lure: apps should either install their own icons to /usr/share/kde4/apps/<app> or install to /usr/share/icons/oxygen and be very careful that they don't overlap icon names from other apps
<rgreening> Riddell: I've got commit rights to packagekit.org now.
<rgreening> oh my
<Riddell> rgreening: elite!
<rgreening> Riddell: well, I guess it helps ot work with upstream :)
<rgreening> so now I can help influence things in a more user friendly way
<Riddell> rgreening: if I want to get qt 4.5 uploaded, what's the package I should start from?
<rgreening> Riddell: however, I think I'll need a FFE for the Kpackagekit changes....
<rgreening> Riddell: don't use my qt4.5 build (yet). there are some issues I have in packaging.
<rgreening> give me a couple of hours to go over it again and I'll upload a new one
<Riddell> rgreening: ok but don't let me distract you from kpackagekit if you're making progress with that :)
<Riddell> rdieter: do you really think sesame is buildable from source?  have you tried?  that build system is nuts
<rdieter> Riddell: it *is* nuts, but I've been told by our java folk that it is possible, with a lot of pain and suffering.
<Riddell> rdieter: but the build system downloads > 100 binary .jar files
 * JontheEchidna really hopes the Virtuoso soprano backend is ready in soprano 2.3
<rdieter> uh huh, java blows, no argument.  we've got many/most of them in fedora already... but a lot of remaining work to do.
<Riddell> rdieter: to build it in a free software way you'd need to package everyone of those, then hack the sesame build system to use the packaged version
<rgreening> Riddell: np. I will likely need a FFE though. I cannot see getting the pieces together fro the 19th... just so you are prepared
<Riddell> rgreening: I think I might look favourably on your FFE request :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. ty
<rdieter> Riddell: us distro folk need to gang-up and picket/protest (shrug, too late for kde-4.2.0, what's done is done)
<Riddell> rdieter: binary blobs in KDE SVN should never be acceptable, I'm amending the licencing policy to make that clear.  I've no idea why mandriva and suse have accepted them into their distro
<rdieter> Riddell: +1
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<Lure> Riddell: digikam has own icons here: /usr/share/kde4/apps/digikam/icons/hicolor
<Lure> Riddell: so oxygen looking icons should go to /usr/share/kde4/apps/digikam/icons/oxygen ?
<Lure> Riddell: or you suggest to drop hicolor/oxygen dir alltogether
<Lure> Riddell: re app icons: what if user is using tango theme which does not have icon for digikam? there should be some fallback
<rgreening> Riddell: myself and Richard Hugues just hashed out an Application Installer Framework to be a new common base for all distros to be able to support an Applications view via packagekit.
 * Lure hates this irc drops... :-(((
<Riddell> rgreening: gosh
<Riddell> rgreening: using app-install-data?
<rgreening> Riddell: not entirely sure. I think we may be able ot make it disappear
<rgreening> Riddell: we'll have a sqlite db with appropriate details
<Riddell> rgreening: well it'll need to get the list of selected applications from somewhere, and app-install data includes icons and translations, which are pretty friendly things to have
<Riddell> that has to be populated somehow
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, I think a new package will be built to supercede this one but contain similar details.
<rgreening> Riddell: still hashing out the general specification. Then it comes down to implementation.
<rgreening> Riddell: or there may be opportunity to merge....
<a|wen> hmm, has anyone else had problems with kde4.mk and single-binary source packages?
<JontheEchidna> nope, most of all the universe plasmoids are single-binary
<a|wen> strange ... it builds to debian/<pkg-name> but dh_install looks in debian/tmp
<a|wen> when i specify DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR = debian/<pkg-name> it tries to dh_install twice
<yuriy> what do you guys think of having a knetworkmanager hugday to go along and coincide with the nm-applet one?
<yuriy> (hooray for break)
<yuriy> bbs
<Riddell> a|wen: if it's a single binary you don't need a .install file
<Riddell> a|wen: it'll just install to debian/<pkg-name> so no further copying needed
<a|wen> Riddell: oh, can i specify a "don't install this file" somewhere then?
<Riddell> yuriy: knetworkmanager isn't on the CD any more, and plasma-widget-network-manager has plenty of bugs but upstream is aware of htem
<JontheEchidna> what are we going to do with knetworkmanager bugs now that we have the plasma widget?
<Riddell> a|wen: probably easist to just rm the file in a custom debian/rule
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: close them! :)
<JontheEchidna> Come to think of it, we should probably close most of the Qt3 bugs that definitely are upstream issues
<JontheEchidna> such as crashes
<a|wen> okay, thought it was better using a .install file then ... but i'll just go with the rm
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Close them wontfix?
 * JontheEchidna was thinking that
<ScottK> I think that's reasonable.
<JontheEchidna> Especially since Qt stopped work on Qt3 a long time ago
<ScottK> Riddell: In addition to pkg-kde-tools (which I suggest we don't backport quite yet), we need libmsn-dev libkexiv2-7-dev libphonon-dev in intrepid-backports.
<a|wen> ScottK: what are we preparing to backport?
<Riddell> we have to have pkg-kde-tools in backports, the 4.2 packages all use it
<ScottK> a|wen: kde 4.2.0
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Maybe it just hadn't built yet.  A number of packages hit depwait for the lack.
<a|wen> ScottK: oh, are we sure about that ... it is indeed more crashy than all of 4.1.[2-4]
<ScottK> a|wen: It's backports ....
<a|wen> ScottK: still ... many have backports enabled as "standard"
<a|wen> is it a replacement for kubuntu-experimental? or what should the gain be?
<ScottK> a|wen: Sure.  Well talk to Riddell.
<ScottK> It is.
<mariusbd> Hi I'm trying to rebuild gwenview from source, as I would like to change some things in the source. My problem is with how to exactly build the package for gwenview. If I do a apt-get source gwenview, I get the source for the full kdegraphics set and if I try to rebuild that It gives me an error. So my question is: how do I 'just' compile gwenview and create a deb from it
<mariusbd> I'm on kubuntu intrepid btw
<ScottK> mariusbd: You don't.
<ScottK> It's part of kdegraphics and so you need to build the whole thing.
<mariusbd> ok so that is not such a problem apart from that taking much more time.
<mariusbd> so what is the correv
<a|wen> ScottK / Riddell: i was trying to figure out what we were achieving to gain from backporting 4.2.0?
<mariusbd> sorry, so what is the correct way of building it 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b' gives an error for me
<ScottK> What error?
<mariusbd> hmm something kicked me off apparently. Did you get my last question?
<Riddell> a|wen: that's where it belongs, it's stable (by upstreams definition) software and we want users to be able to get it
<ScottK> mariusbd:  What error?
<mariusbd> hang on I'm rebuilding now.
<a|wen> Riddell: i suppose we want a subset of the users to get it for broader testing ... and there is quite a difference between the stability .0 and the .2/3/4 versions from upstream in any case
<mariusbd> is dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b -j5 the correct line to do it?
<mariusbd> I have a 4 core cpu
 * Riddell uses  debuild
<ScottK> mariusbd: I doubt the -j5 will have a happy ending.
<mariusbd> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/libkolourpaint_lgpl.so.4.1.0': No such file or directory
<a|wen> Riddell: the question is if backports is too wide a subset ... (some people think that even the ppa+promotion is too wide)
 * markey waits for "the return of the apache logger"
<markey> new action film
<markey> that could happen tonight
<markey> if harald finds some time, he told me this morning
<markey> cause I still couldn't figure out my package building foo
<ScottK> mariusbd: Try it without the -j5
<markey> meh
<Riddell> a|wen: it's exactly what backports is intended for, access to the latest upstream versions
<markey> and I got his phone number, so I could also call him
<Riddell> mariusbd: maybe the version number changed or you miss a dependency it needs, you can rm debian/kolourpaint4.install if you don't care about that package and use  debuild -nc  to restart without rebuilding everything
<mariusbd> ScottK yea I was already trying that, it takes 4 times as long you know ;P
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, so I thin,k we are going to merge some stuff into app-install-data. I need glatzor to discuss this with. Then we implement a BE Application Filter in packagekit that talks to a db of cached desktop stuff from app-install-data. The FE then would apply the Application filter and all is well :)
<ScottK> mariusbd: Yes, but I don't think the KDE packages support parallel builds.
<mariusbd> Riddell: debuild is run withou options initially right?
<rgreening> glatzor: ping. we need to chat when you have time.
<Riddell> ScottK: you should go to akademy, those fifty node icecream clusters with make -j50 are always fun :)
<Riddell> mariusbd: I don't use any
<a|wen> Riddell: that's right, but pushing 4.2.0 is a somewhat larger scale than normally ... i'm just a bit split about if it is the best thing to do
<rgreening> Riddell: FYI - <hughsie> rgreening, glatzor: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/packagekit/plain/docs/app-install-v1.draft
<rgreening> Riddell: I would appreciate any feedback on that as we are planning on meeting again to discuss further.
<mariusbd> Riddell: the -nc lets me compile over without cleaning right? so that will probably keep my code/compile/try cycle a bit shorter.
<mariusbd> aany other tips to speed that cycle up?
<mariusbd> hmm shame, still getting cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/libkolourpaint_lgpl.so.4.1.0': No such file or directory even without -j5 and with using debuild
<Riddell> mariusbd: you can also run  dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing  to check that the .install files match up to what exists
<Riddell> mariusbd: look in debian/tmp//usr/lib/ and see what exists
<Riddell> then either fix kolourpaint.install or just remove it if you don't care about it
<mariusbd> the dh_install gives me the same error
<mariusbd> ah I do have libkolourpaint_lgpl.so.4.2.0
<mariusbd> instead of  libkolourpaint_lgpl.so.4.1.0
<mariusbd> changed that in debian/kolourpaint4.install lets see if that works
<ScottK> mariusbd: Then you're trying to mix KDE 4.1 and 4.2 stuff and that's definitely not supported.
<mariusbd> ScottK I'm not trying to mix anything, that mention to libkolourpaint_lgpl.so.4.1.0 is part of a file that is in the extracted and unchanged 'debian/kolourpaint4.install' file
<rgreening> Riddell: how does KDE convert the Categories in a desktop file to the catergories shown in the KMenu
<Riddell> rgreening: by following the XDG menu spec, files are in /usr/share/desktop-directories/  and /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu
<ScottK> mariusbd: libkolourpaint_lgpl.so.4.2.0 is KDE4.2 and you've got the KDE 4.1 package you're trying to build.
<mariusbd> o in fact I just realize that I'm running kde4.2 on intrepid using the ppa experimental
<rgreening> glatzor: I think we could add a build script to the existing app-install-data to build the db at build time. That should be simple with the draft spec.
<mariusbd> so I could be mixing up things
<rgreening> Riddell: ty.
<davmor2> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/309482 looks like it's kwin.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309482 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "jaunty: Kubuntu OEM enduser setup fails with black screen (nv driver fails)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mariusbd> hmm aparently I forgot to add the deb-src line for that ppa repo. Starting over, hang on... stupid me
<mariusbd> how do I stop it from failing on debsign?
<Riddell> mariusbd: -us -uc, but if it gets to debsign that's fine, it's the last thing and failing to sign isn't a problem if you don't need to upload it
<a|wen> anyone wants to tryout kile kde4 version? https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/ppa
<a|wen> ... or will arrive after building
<a|wen> Riddell: i'm not entirely sure if we want the kile snapshot. just my 5 minute test revealed a few minor problems; and it keeps crashing on exit ... but maybe someone else wants to test out and come with an opinion
<ScottK> a|wen: I think if you're willing to sign up for the package bug reports and push stuff upstream, if it basically works, we should do it.
<rgreening> is the multiple notification problem being addressed?
<Riddell> rgreening: what problem is that?
<a|wen> ScottK: i'm already receiving bugmail for the package; and i seem to be able to write/compile/preview, so basic works
<ScottK> Excellent.  Then I'd say go for it.
<a|wen> sounds reasonable ... maybe i should try to get contact to the maintainer as well
<mariusbd> Ok so the build now succeeds, I'm going to try to change the code and compile that
<mariusbd> thank you for helping out so far!
<JontheEchidna> mariusbd: here's a tip, if the modifications fail you can fix it, then do a debuild -us -uc -nc to rebuild it without having to redo the whole thing
<JontheEchidna> -nc is the no-clean option, which prevents it from doing a make-clean
<rgreening> Riddell: well, I download a file and I am getting two notifiy boxes. I have 4 IM services defined, and when one contact comes online via one IM service, I get 4 notifications for it. Kope MSN goes offline, and I get double notification.
<rgreening> any one else seeing that?
<rgreening> this is a fairly fresh install with only updates applied and nothing freakish
<JontheEchidna> could be bug 327183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327183 in kdebase-workspace "plasma notification applet displays duplicate notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327183
<a|wen> rgreening: i had it on my intrepid+kde4 at some point (at least double download, kopete did it right); but it disappeared a little time ago
<mariusbd> JontheEchidna: yea Riddell said that before, but thank you for the tip!
<rgreening> I'm going to do my updates and reboot.
<Tscheesy> ScottK: do you know more? Is the daily Build for lpia-Architecture comming into http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/ ?? and if - when about approx.?
<a|wen> ScottK: is there an easy way to make a -dbg package from the kde4 module as well?
<ScottK> Tscheesy: I've asked.  AFAIK there is no decision yet.
<ScottK> a|wen: Just add the -dbg to debian/control and the rest is magic.
<a|wen> oh, über cool ... thx, will try :)
<Tscheesy> ScottK:  ok.. gona take a look regulary then - thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger!
<JontheEchidna> A wild apachelogger appears!
 * a|wen waves to apachelogger
 * ScottK waves to apachelogger too.
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell, JontheEchidna, a|wen, ScottK and everyone else
 * a|wen adds the first patch to the kile package, and starts writing a mail for upstream
<Mamarok> apachelogger: joined your fanclub today :)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: not me I hope
 * Tm_T is happy about her lack of information what is going on
<apachelogger> Tm_T: of course not :P
<apachelogger> Mamarok: \o/ *uberhug*
<Riddell> apachelogger: how's the new job?
<apachelogger> Riddell: exhausting ... but fun :)
<apachelogger> getting up at 6am is just too painful
<Riddell> we're all very proud of you for not taking the kill people option
<Tm_T> so apachelogger is doing civilservice or kind?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: aye, geriatric care
<Riddell> civilian service
<Tm_T> roger
 * Tm_T was on guerilla forces in her youth
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is difficult ;-) but I cam to understand that one way or another the result of life is always the same anyway ;-)
<Tm_T> or what is the proper term, anyway
<Tm_T> unarmed I was, ofcourse (:
<Riddell> not much of a gurilla force if its unarmed
<Tm_T> well, I was unarmed, not the rest
<Tm_T> I did have personal weapon, but I never used it
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyway, in austria the killing people is not really happening ... well unless someone thinkins attacking austria might be a good idea, which would highly insane itself ... so the only use case of our army is assistance after natural disasters, and even of those we don't have a whole lot
<Tm_T> apachelogger: my home is ~100 km from Russian border, and it's ~50 years since they came over last time
<apachelogger> Tm_T: one would think russia is big enough as it is ;-)
 * ScottK can imagine that border might make one a bit nervous these days.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: tell that to Stalin =)
<ScottK> apachelogger: One might be wrong ...
<Tm_T> ScottK: last time they got military aircraft breaking our border last summer
<jussi01> oooh, its an apachelogger :D
 * jussi01 waves
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
 * apachelogger hugs jussi01 and Nightrose
<rgreening> does Kopete have webcam now? I know the driver is working and I can see the webcam in kopete, just no way to activate it within a chat (using WLM)
<rgreening> I think WLM doesn't support send/view webcam.
<rgreening> dam. libmsn 4.0 is still missing that, that's why... oh well
<Mamarok> I have a packaging issue, could somebody help me?
<Mamarok> I want to add the backports to the pbuilder, logged in with sudo pbuilder login –save-after-login
<Mamarok> changed the sources list, then apt-get update, exit, sudo pbuilder update
<Mamarok> but when I log back in, the backports line in the sources.list is gone and I still have the old cmake version
<ScottK> That should work.
<jussi01> Mamarok: dont you add components into the pbuilderrc file? or am I way out of it and they have changed it. (Havent touched that stuff for ages)
<Mamarok> jussi01: no, I didn't touch the pbuilderrc
<jussi01> Mamarok: I serious dont remeber exactly, Im guessing its best to ask that in #ubuntu-motu
<davmor2> Guys I've made up an .img file of a usb live boot in I386 for netbooks.  Acer Aspire One tested.   The only issue is wifi which needs a reboot.  You need at least 2 gig of space on a pendrive.  Image available from http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kubnb-i386.img just use sudo dd if=kubnb-i386.img of=/dev/sdb1  Fingers Crossed it should work fine
<Mamarok> jussi01: well, I removed the *.tgz from /var/cche pbuilder and recreated a new pbuilder
<jussi01> Mamarok: and that fixed it?
<ScottK-desktop> rgreening: See davmor2's post ^^^
<Mamarok> well, building now, we will see...
<ScottK-desktop> Tscheesy: You too ^^^
<jussi01> Mamarok: my memory goes like this: edit the /etc/pbuilderrc file, then "sudo pbuilder update --override-config" BUT, thats just my memory from a good while back.
<Tscheesy> davmor2: ; ScottK-desktop : nice
<markey> apachelogger:
<markey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:                                                                                 pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: amarok-libmysqlclient-dev which is a virtual package.
<markey> is the current error we get after redoing the pbuilder blah
<Mamarok> ok, now I have a pbuilder-blabla-dummy package that is to remove, where do I find that?
<apachelogger> markey: you need to install the package as described in AW.pdf
<markey> ok
 * markey looks
<Mamarok> apachelogger: the package is installed
<markey> apachelogger: you mean this one:
<markey> dpkg -i amarok-libmysqlclient-dev*deb
<markey> ?
<apachelogger> well, and the stuff before and after ;-)
<davmor2> Tscheesy: I've tried it my end and it seems to be fine coping back and forth let me know if you have an issues and I'll ping people with more knowledge to fix it :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: did everything, believe me, where does this dummy package comes from?
<Mamarok> or better, where is it so I can remove it?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: from pbuilder it is just used to resolve the deps ... nevermind the dummy
<apachelogger> just ensure the deps can be resolved :P
 * markey will so totally script all this foo in ruby, once this works
<markey> I never want to deal with this again
<markey> *yikes*
<markey> the 90s are calling, they want their debian package building back
<markey> :p
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I give up, did this a bazillion times, I seriously consider going to a distro with rpm, far easier to build
<Tscheesy> davmor2: first to size a 2 GB partition on a stick.. i've only larger or smaller ones.. is it vFat? then i coul'd it place in front of something different..
<Mamarok> why does this have to be so complicated?
<markey> nvm, priority is now to get it done
<markey> then we script it, and start shooting people
<markey> :)
<Mamarok> I'm sure there is an easier way, nobody ever did some helpful scripts for that?
<davmor2> Tscheesy: mine was a 1.8 gig partition on a 4 gig drive.  dd will overwrite whatever is there.  So you'll be better off making a copy of whats on there and then you can transfer it back after
<Tscheesy> one coul let free space on the stick and fill up the Rest with a Partition i think
<apachelogger> Mamarok: debuild -us -uc
<davmor2> Tscheesy: The usb booting thing is a bit temperamental feel free to try it by all means :)
<Tscheesy> davmor2: ;) - download-time-to-go: 6.5h  :o
<markey> ok here goes: €50 for the person who solves this mess for me until tomorrow
<markey> preferrably with a solution that I can repeat myself
<markey> I'm fed up.
<davmor2> Tscheesy: Yes sorry not the fastest upload :( and it is nearly 2 gig
<markey> time is money, and during that time I'm losing with freaking package building I could do actual work
<davmor2> Right my good deed is done so I'm off now
<Tscheesy> davmor2: easy.. perhaps Canonical is faster with the Release of a new dail-live-build ?
<rgreening> apachelogger: hellllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo!
<Quintasan> hi everyone
<rgreening> hey Quintasan
<Mamarok> apachelogger: btw, both repo lines I added to the sources.list in the pbuilder have disappeared
<Mamarok> so somewhere I have missed something, but it's really getting over my head
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you sure there's not something missing in the AW.pdf?
<apachelogger> quite much so
<apachelogger> Mamarok: just run debuild -us -uc in the actual source tree for now
<apachelogger> it will build a deb outside pbuilder
<apachelogger> I wouldn't use that as a long-term option though
<Quintasan> 9.04 will include pulse?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, I get new errors with that :(
<Mamarok> markey: could you past the errors plz?
<markey> debuild: fatal error at line 1329:
<markey> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<apachelogger> markey: before that
<markey> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: amarok-libmysqlclient-dev
<markey> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: did you read what I said above? the two repo lines are gone again!
<apachelogger> markey: install that package
<apachelogger> and amarok-libmysqlclient
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that doesn't affect debuild
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I *did* install it FYI
<markey> iDunno (TM)
<markey> Mamarok handled it all
<markey> she knows more about ubuntu foo than me
<Riddell> sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login
<Riddell> needs two -- ^^
<Riddell> of course you only need pbuilder if you want to check that the package is suitable for a build server, if you just want some packages to ues yourself compiling on the normal filesystem is fine
<Mamarok> Riddell: I'm pretty sure I did type it correctly, according to my bash history
<Riddell> Mamarok: when you log out of the pbuilder does it say "-> creating base tarball [/var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz]" ?
<markey> we need a *.deb package
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes it did
<Mamarok> anyway, I nuked the whole var/cache/pbuilder and try again from the beginning
<Riddell> markey: doesn't sound like it needs pbuilder to me, just run debulid
<a|wen> is this statement valid in a changelog: (LP: #272837, #181228) or should it be slipt up?
<markey> Riddell: well, nice to hear, and how do I do this?
<Riddell> markey: in the source run  debuild
<Riddell> markey: it should build
<Riddell> if it has build-depends that need installed it'll moan and you can install them
<markey> ok, will try
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: I believe each bug closed needs to have its own (LP: #)
<JontheEchidna> or else it won't work
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: okay ... i'll go the secure way then :)
<a|wen> thx
<JontheEchidna> np
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nah
<apachelogger> a|wen: correct syntax that is
<JontheEchidna> hmm, well at least I got that info from somebody else, which makes it totally not my fault :P
<JontheEchidna> Any core-dev around that could look in to sponsoring bug 296433?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296433 in ktorrent "[jaunty] ktorrent changes in Debian require merging" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296433
<a|wen> apachelogger: yay :)
<markey> Riddell: well, so far it seems to build ...
<Quintasan> hmm I can't get to the partitioning screen in ubiquity, it scans for file systems but it doesn't show up :S
<a|wen> a new kile with greatly improved packaging avaible in https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/ppa after building ...
<a|wen> ScottK: i'm just going to check that that it works and see if there is more bugs to close while at it; I will have a debdiff sometime tomorrow
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/39e9GWLf.html  <-- it looks like this
<ScottK> Excellent
<a|wen> ScottK: i've sent a nice mail to upstream kile-devel list (including a patch) ... the list seems fairly active, so should be good
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> Quintasan: check in /var/log/installer/*
<Quintasan> Riddell: I've tried, it had problems with my ntfs partition.
<Quintasan> by the way, anyone here running ext4?
<ScottK> rgreening_: ^^ You are, aren't you?
<mariusbd> Riddell: , ScottK & JontheEchidna thank you all, it worked, my source has been adapted and my gwenview now allows crop with 16/9 ratio and selects this by default if I crop a picture. Now I can make my wintersport pictures into nicely cut images for my background and TV
<mariusbd> (and as a bonus I now understand a lot more about how packages and sources work :P)
<a|wen> g'night people ... see you all tomorrow
<seele> Riddell: check out lemma's links in #kde-devel at 16:07
<seele> maco: is chuck frain on irc
<maco> seele: uh...*shrug* i've never talked to him on here
<maco> seele: has kmail always failed to properly reconnect to imap after a network interruption, or is this special jaunty stuff?
<seele> maco: no, imap has always been a problem
<maco> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: all this giving back isn't going to work, it's going to take too long for everything to compile with the build priority of 0
<ScottK> Riddell: I agree.  I didn't expect the fails.
<Riddell> I should start uploading ~intrepid2 just to raise the build priority
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<ScottK> Riddell: That or get a buildd admin to do it.
<Riddell> NCommander: I appear to be active in this channel :)
<NCommander> Riddell, I have a patch for packagekit to fix it on ARM and ports
<Riddell> glatzor: ^^
<Riddell> actually I can probably submit it too if I remember where it goes
<glatzor> Hello Riddell
<ScottK> Riddell: Alternatively just let it sit for a bit and I can do retries when the bulidd's are caught up.
<NCommander> Riddell, can you merge? (you have write access to that branch)
<Riddell> NCommander: yes if you remind me which branch it is
<NCommander> Riddell, lp:~packagekit/packagekit/ubuntu-packagekit
<Riddell> ScottK: at a build score of zero it can take a good 24 hours to build, that means it'll take forever with our chain of build dependencies
<ScottK> Riddell: Last weekend it would have been a snap.
<ScottK> I suspect after FF things will catch up and it'll be doable.
<Riddell> meh, we should have just copied over from the PPA
<NCommander> Riddell, can you copy binaries from a PPA?
<Riddell> NCommander: yes
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> I'll upload packagekit to our P3A, and then once/when it builds, ping you to copy the binaries over :-)
 * NCommander runs
<glatzor> NCommander, could you point me please to your patches?
<Riddell> it's not generally a wise idea because of the risk of missing some important binary or some build-depends differing between archives
<NCommander> Riddell, oh, nm
<NCommander> glatzor, its a one liner to unplug Werror
<NCommander> glatzor, I'm posting a bazaar branch
<glatzor> NCommander, it is more than a one liner, since this would require to rebuild the configure script
<NCommander> glatzor, ok, a source oneliner, and a autogen patch :-P
<NCommander> gkiagia, lp:~mcasadevall/packagekit/werror-disabler
<glatzor> NCommander, why do we get the warning? is it a gcc issue on arm?
<NCommander> glatzor, GCC complains that it needs to change the size of the variables to meet with alignment. The same thing happens on sparc and ia64
<JontheEchidna> mmm, konvi-kde4  has the bookmark menu in the right position now
<Tm_T> astromme: no
 * astromme boggles at Tm_T's speed
<Tm_T> what speed?
<ScottK> BTW, Quassel 0.4 is released.  I'm working on the package now.
<astromme> was that a no to "no there are no Qt 4.5 packages for jaunty"?
<astromme> Oh, it was just funny, as I entered the channel you reply to me
<Tm_T> astromme: no, it was just random "no" to make you jump back and forth channels (;)
<astromme> :P
<Riddell> astromme: there might be some in rgreening's PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> dunno what state
<astromme> Riddell: I'll hold off for a while then. Is Kubuntu still considering 4.5 for Jaunty?
<ScottK> Riddell: It does look like things are starting to catch up.  The backlog is all Universe stuff currently.
<Riddell> astromme: yes, I'll probably slip it in in the next day or two
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: did not work, I will have another look at it tomorrow
<astromme> Riddell: Cool. Looking forwards to it. I've been using 4.5 for a while on my desktop, which doesn't run kubuntu, but I would love to have it on my laptop for testing =)
<NCommander> Riddell && glatzor I successfully test built my proposed changes, and I've queued up a test build on ARM and all ports architectures ...
<JontheEchidna> anybody up for a quick revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5205
<Riddell> rgreening: astromme here wants to know the state of your qt 4.5 packages
 * astromme perks up
<rgreening> should have something uploaded by tomorrow. I am diffing against fabo's debian build.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: advocated.  one typo and one upstream bug noted
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thx
<glatzor> NCommander, I opened a merge request for your branch
<NCommander> glatzor, thank you
<glatzor> NCommander, the autogen patch is completely unreadable and therefor cannot be accpeted
<NCommander> glatzor, er, that's usually how running autoreconf does, and that's why that patch exists ...
<glatzor> NCommander, it is better to upload a changed source tarball or to run autogen during build time
<NCommander> glatzor, with respect, I disagree ...
<NCommander> That can cause a hell of a lot more issues then you realize.
<NCommander> Riddell, do you know what packages need rescoring help?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ buildd admin that can rescore ....
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel 0.4.0 is uploaded, so that can be marked "Done" for Feature Freeze.
<ScottK> NCommander: It starts with pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> pkg-kde-tools is done
<ScottK> Riddell: It needs New done to it.
<Riddell> NCommander: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/phonon/4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1  and  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/akonadi/1.1.1-0ubuntu2~intrepid2
<Riddell> ScottK: it was Newed ages ago but it went into universe http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pkg-kde-tools/
<NCommander> they're already scored to 0 ...
<NCommander> (or phonon is)
<Riddell> ScottK: I seem to mind you saying main and universe don't matter for backports but I've moved them to main now just incase
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  In theory they don't, but it's happened that it did before.
<Riddell> NCommander: mm hmm, we'd like them scored a little higher so there's a chance it'll build this century
<NCommander> Oh wait
<NCommander> rescoring
<NCommander> Rescored
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: OK, well LP is foobar then because it still shows them as new.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/pkg-kde-tools/0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> Riddell: The second copy still shows up in the New queue too https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue
<ScottK> Riddell: Accept/Reject/Leave it be because who knows WTF will happen?
<NCommander> glatzor, having a patch with the autoconf changes is how the desktop team do it, and repacking isn't an option.
<Riddell> ScottK: is ACCEPTED now
<ScottK> xcellent
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-18
<seele> blargh
<seele> school + work + floss might be too much afterall
<seele> oops, wrong channel, heh
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please backport Quassel to Intrepid (I can fill out a bug if you want)?
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> done
<ScottK> Excellent
<mk_ts> about the KDM-splash-fix.. i only found the kde-patch after all http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=28129
<Tscheesy> this post was me - strange nick
<Tscheesy> bug in quassel ?
<ScottK> Strangely enough, OOo actually built on IA64.
<Riddell> goodness
<ScottK> It only took ~18 hours
<JontheEchidna> http://adymo.blogspot.com/2009/02/kde-42-on-eeepc-mini-review.html
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu is in there ^_^
<seele> if you were reading jono's book and you came across an entry about usability testing.. what would you expect to read about?
 * seele is gnawing on the metaphorical pencil eraser atm
<jjesse> 1st do we do any actual usability testing, if so how does one provide feedback outside of regular usability studies, is there a standards document for usability, is there a usuablity community, if so how does one get involved
<jjesse> does that help/
<jjesse> ?
<ScottK> seele: I hope you're getting paid for this.
<seele> ScottK: i dont get paid to do any of this. i karma pays off and i come back as something besides a beetle
<seele> jjesse: yes, some. thanks
<jjesse> seele: you are welcome
<vorian> evening
<vorian> anything need doing?
<NCommander> Riddell, poke?
<txwikinger> Well.. I think the user management works so far
<txwikinger> Just need to tie up some loose ends
<DaSkreech> hi nixternal
<txwikinger> Anybody at home?
<shtylman> maybe
<DaSkreech> I am
 * DaSkreech sips tea
<shtylman> Riddell: new version of installer is up in my branch, obviously still has glitches (you can't finish install right now) but I think you will like the work on the partition bars
<shtylman> anyone else interested should also give feedback about the new bars (lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kdeui)
<shtylman> (or just run the partition bar test program in the ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartitionBar.py)
<jussi01> hrm, getting a lot of sigsievs here...
<markey> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> markey: morning
<markey> Riddell: morning :) I've just sent you a mail wrt the topic I wanted to discuss
<markey> should reach you soonish
<raphink> hello
<Riddell> NCommander: next in chain for rescoring to something high is https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kde4libs/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu2~intrepid1
<Panke> Can i use a katepart from a python program?
<Riddell> Panke: I should think so
<Riddell> I think this is the right interface http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/interfaces/ktexteditor/html/classKTextEditor_1_1Factory.html
<Panke> Riddell: I'm asking because i can't find anything here: http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.2-api/
<Riddell> http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.2-api/kparts/KParts.Factory.html probably
<Panke> okay thx
<Riddell> Panke: here you go http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kapplication.py
<Panke> thanks
<a|wen> ScottK: kile http://awen.dk/packages/kile/ if you want to have a look and see if it looks reasonable...
<ScottK> a|wen: You've tested this, as far as it 'working' goes, right?
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah, open/compile/preview works ... it hase some quirks (strange naming of tabs, the multi-file searching doesn't work, and crashes sometimes when you exit)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> a|wen: We still have kdvi.  Would it not be reasonable to have it as a suggests?
<ScottK> Also I'd want the package name in the description for the -dbg.
<a|wen> ScottK: okular can handle dvi files; and the build-in viewing-rules doesn't use kdvi at all
<ScottK> The reason we kept kdvi was because it offered an inverse search function that okular did not.  Dunno if that warrants a suggests or not.
<a|wen> ScottK: the only other things in suggests is something that kile can integrate with or take advantage with out-of-the box
<a|wen> is kdvi KDE4 or KDE3?
<ScottK> a|wen: Makes sense.  It's KDE3.  Let's leave it then.
<seele> what are dvi files?
<ScottK> Something latex related.
<a|wen> seele: you could call it low-level ps (postscript)
<seele> ah thats right
<ScottK> a|wen: These hicolor icons you're installing: are they not provided in another package?
<ScottK> a|wen: Also the entries that you have like /usr/share/kde4/apps/kile/complete/tex/yfonts.cwl in your .install can probably be /usr/share/kde4/apps/kile/* unless there is stuff that's not installed on purpose.
<a|wen> ScottK: the icons is not in any package that i have installed ...
<ScottK> a|wen: Do you have hicolor-icon-theme?
<a|wen> ScottK: yes, that is installed (on intrepid though)
<ScottK> a|wen: Also you should install them in a app specific location anyway so if they appear in the hicolor package later, you don't have a conflict.  Use usr/share/kde4/apps/kile/icons/hicolor/
<a|wen> ScottK: can i just move them, and it will work in any case?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> The app should know to look there.
<ScottK> I'd test it, of course.
<a|wen> ScottK: of course ... when you're done with the review i'll test-build with the changes
<ScottK> a|wen: With your patch does it still work with postscript?
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah ... it has individual ps and pdf rules; but the pdf rules contained ps as well (probably copy-paste error)
<ScottK> I see.  OK.
<ScottK> That's all my comments then.
<ScottK> Fix that up and I'll upload it.
<a|wen> thanks a lot! ... i'll compile/test and ping you, when it's ready
<JontheEchidna> yay, this should fix a bunch of kile bugs caused by missing kde3 bits
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: jup, i've closed a bunch of those in the changelog already
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<a|wen> but there is still plenty of bugs to test if they are fixed in the new version...
<Riddell> seele: simplified konq intro page?  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konq-intro.png
<Riddell> nixternal: ^^
<jjesse> Riddell: wow that is a very simplified konq intro page, i like how simple and clean it is
<Riddell> if you weren't American that would read very ironicly :)
<seele> hmm
<JontheEchidna> Could any core-dev sponsor bug 296433?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296433 in ktorrent "[jaunty] ktorrent changes in Debian require merging" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296433
<ScottK> Riddell: Will there be a way to get the old one back?
<seele> i dont see why. we want to promote dolphin as the file manager because it is a better tool than konqueror. those who are still using konq as a file manager will know how to use it by now
<Quintasan> hmm, when I want to submit packages to REVU I should set myself as XSCB-Orginal-Maintainer in control?
<ScottK> seele: Well I like the old one better and so while I don't object to that as a default, I'd like to keep mine the way it is.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yes
<seele> ScottK: don't think of it as a choice between the old one and the new one. think of it as the old one or something else. what that something else is, has yet to be determined
<Quintasan> thanks
<ScottK> seele: OK.
<seele> Riddell: so if we're going to change it, we might as well go all the way. if you want i can see if the oxygen guys have any opinions on layout/graphics/color
<Riddell> seele: go ahead but I'm pretty sure they designed the current artwork (by oxygen-ising the KDE 3 stuff)
<a|wen> ScottK: this should be it http://awen.dk/packages/kile/
 * ScottK looks
<Quintasan> oh crap, I've uploaded my package to revu by accident
<ScottK> a|wen: I'm a little confused about copyright on this.  debian/copyright discusses GFDL for the docs, but I don't find the docs and COPYING.DOC is rather empty.
<Quintasan> sorry -_-;
<ScottK> Quintasan: Shouldn't be a problem.  You can just upload over it when you are ready.
<a|wen> do indeed seem that the docs has been removed from the package ... but COPYING.DOC contains the GFDL (whatever it is covering though)
<ScottK> a|wen: Here COPYING.DOC contains: "No catdoc available"
<ScottK> Is there a chance you missed the docs on your svn export?
<a|wen> ScottK: that is an error less spits at you
<ScottK> Oh.
<a|wen> ScottK: it assumes it is a docbook file
 * ScottK learns something new.
<ScottK> Sure enough.  That seems awfully Windows like behavior.
<ScottK> a|wen: If you'll confirm that the docs truly are missing from svn, I'll just add a note to debian/changelog.
<a|wen> oh, the docs are located by themselves in the svn... do we have a rule for how we do that
<Quintasan> ScottK: I didn't intended to do so, but if there is going to be a request for klicker plasma applet it's already done :P
<ScottK> ;-)
<a|wen> ScottK: do we just shuffle it in under a docs subdir, or how?
<ScottK> a|wen: It was in /doc before, so sure.
<ScottK> a|wen: If the docs are big, since this has to go through New anyway, you might consider adding a -doc package (if there isn't one, I'm too lazy to look).
<a|wen> ScottK: where is the best place to document that? README.Source?
<ScottK> Seems reasonable.
<a|wen> i'll just check the size of them, and then maybe do a -doc package
<ScottK> OK
<shtylman> Riddell: committed more partition bar changes, nearing completion on that front
<Riddell> shtylman: got a screenshot?
<shtylman> the old resize widget is gone in favor of using the actual bar graphics
<shtylman> yea..lemme make one
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: need me to look at that ktorrent merge?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: It would be very much appreciated :)
<shtylman> http://shtylman.com/stuff/part_bars1.png
<JontheEchidna> This release will close 5 other bugs/wishes in ktorrent
<a|wen> ScottK: the docs are 1,2M ?
<davmor2> shtylman: Won't the colours clash with desktop ;)
<ScottK> a|wen: I think that's worth a -doc.
<shtylman> and part_bars2.png shows what happens when you reach the end
<shtylman> oh..the colors are free to be changed
<shtylman> and probly should be
<shtylman> I just picked some quickly to make the bar gradients
<a|wen> ScottK: okay; it will be added
<ScottK> a|wen: With 8 archs currently and rumors of more having a single arch all -doc adds up.
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> shtylman: ooh shiny!
<a|wen> ScottK: indeed it does
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: Yeah, the colors probably should be more Oxygen-y but that looks awesome!
<JontheEchidna> <3
<shtylman> thanks :)
<shtylman> when you select manual...the bars go away
<Riddell> shtylman: does it get used on the manual partitioning page too?
<shtylman> and when you select entire disk..the bottom bar becomes 100% kubuntu and the labels change to 'After Partitioning'
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> except without the resize devider
<shtylman> just the static display of the current layout
<shtylman> there are a few things to work out on the manual page (like turn on only the drive you have selected)
<shtylman> and that is my next step...but should be easy
<shtylman> im gonna test with virtual machine and several fake drives to see how it handles that
<JontheEchidna> We really appreciate this. As you could probably tell from the Todo page, Ubiquity is the app that most people don't like to touch :P
<shtylman> yea...I saw that as an opportunity to start helping out :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's the stuff in ktorrent-3.2+dfsg.1/debian/Debian/Debhelper/ ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's debian's packaging system. I included it just to keep the diff down
<JontheEchidna> even if we aren't using
<JontheEchidna> it
<JontheEchidna> blah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any idea what it does?
<JontheEchidna> no clue
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh is it debhelper 7 weirdness?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, 7.3 iirc
<JontheEchidna> or maybe that was a different package I"m thinking of for 7.3...
<Riddell> debian/compat is set to 7
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, 7.3 was the weather applet
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well I presume you've compiled it and it works ok?
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<Riddell> I've never used debhelper 7
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes
<JontheEchidna> me either
<JontheEchidna> <3 kde4.mk
<ScottK> I gather Debian KDE team is planning on making a lot of use of it.
<Riddell> oh joy, yet another build system
<JontheEchidna> what's wrong with good ole' kde.mk?
 * ScottK pushes Riddell to #debian-qt-kde to work it out.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<JontheEchidna> kewl, thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know where that Debian packaging is in svn?
<JontheEchidna> I think I got the packaging by dget-ing it out of Debian New
<JontheEchidna> Oh, this ktorrent release will have a new binary package that will need pushed through
<JontheEchidna> (plasma-widget-ktorrent)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Debian New isn't publically accessible, so you didnt' do that.
 * JontheEchidna checks his logs
<JontheEchidna> I knew somebody threw a .dsc at me
<Riddell> incoming maybe
<davmor2> Riddell: don't forget the panel issue :)
<Riddell> davmor2: bugs are for after feature freeze :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<a|wen> is the kde3 meinproc and the kde4 meinproc4 compatible?
<davmor2> Riddell: I know but I figure if I keep buggin' you about it it'll get fixed :P
<davmor2> Mainly to stop me buggin' you :)
 * a|wen tries; if it breaks it breaks
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: would you happen to know the status of kdepimlibs on sparc off the top of your head?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<ScottK> Akonadi won't build due to a boost1.35 problem that's specific to sparc
<ScottK> So pimlibs build-deps can't be met currently.
<JontheEchidna> Mmm, so that explains why ktorrent isn't happy
<ScottK> I've got a proposed fix that NCommander is testing for me.
<JontheEchidna> Cool.
<ScottK> The bug affects anything that moved to boost1.35 on sparc, so there will be a lot of retries after.
<JontheEchidna> coincidentally ktorrent build-depends on boost1.35 explicitly as well
<seele> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/dHUHA5.html
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It'll have to if it uses boost since the different boost versions aren't co-installable.
<a|wen-> ScottK: should kile recommend or suggest kile-doc, or what is our policy for that?
<seele> Riddell: scratch that, see #oxygen
<ScottK> a|wen: Dunno.  Riddell do you have an opinion on a|wen's question ^^^
<ScottK> a|wen: I guess I'd go on how likely it is someone will use the package without needing the docs.
<Riddell> a|wen-: suggest
<ScottK> Thanks
<a|wen-> thx
<Riddell> well, that's just my first response
 * a|wen- notes that kmplayer in intrepid doesn't follow that
<shtylman> why does sorting templates when generating a deb take forever !! :(
<Riddell> shtylman: I asked in #oxygen about colours and now they're discussing the whole look, if you are interested you can join in
<a|wen-> ScottK: the correct doc-path is /usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kile or /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/ ?
<ScottK> a|wen-: For intrepid it's kde4.  For jaunty it's kde.
<shtylman> Riddell: k, will do
<a|wen-> ScottK: okay, thx ...
 * a|wen- notes that the doc build-system in the package is seriously brokes
 * Riddell out for a bit
<Quintasan> Hmm, I'm out, time to learn
<ScottK> Riddell: I expect your kdebase upload to build on all archs.  If it doesn't, let me know and I'll look into it.
<a|wen-> anybody who is specialized in translations? ... what do you do with an index.docbook so it becomes avaible in kde4 helpcenter?
<a|wen-> duplicate functinality in different CMakeLists.txt (none of them actually doing the right thing); i doubt anybody actually tried building those docs before
<davmor2> Tscheesy: Did you get that image and try it?
<smarter> a|wen-: hey, I'm not specialized in translations, but in kvkbd doc/ CMakeLists.txt, I use that to get it to appears in khelpcenter: kde4_create_handbook(index.docbook INSTALL_DESTINATION ${HTML_INSTALL_DIR}/en SUBDIR kvkbd)
<davmor2> Tscheesy: more importantly did it work?
<DaSkreech> txwikinger: Hi
<Tscheesy> davmor2: actually i'm trying to boot
<DaSkreech> nixternal: hi
<a|wen-> smarter: thx ... seems that one of the cmakelists is close to being correct then
<smarter> a|wen-: what are you working on?
<Tscheesy> davmor2: not sure if my mini-sdcard interface is healty :(
<a|wen-> smarter: on kile
<smarter> cool :)
<davmor2> Tscheesy: Needs to be usb not sd
<smarter> has a kde4 version been released?
<Tscheesy> davmor2:  i have a interface for usb
<a|wen-> smarter: nope, building from svn ... which is probably why the build-system is kind of unfinished :)
<smarter> hehe
<davmor2> Ah right
<smarter> a|wen-: does it work as well as the kde3 version?
<a|wen-> smarter: in general yes, it has some quirks though but that is about it
<smarter> great
<smarter> planning to put it in k-e?
<davmor2> Tscheesy: right I'm off for tea so let me know please ta :)
<a|wen-> smarter: i was planning to get it into jaunty first; but an intrepid-version in k-e is not impossible
<ScottK> smarter: If he can get it done, I'm going to upload it.
<Tscheesy> davmor2: my Samsung NC10 Atom normally runs the standard install - now i'm Stuck with the image  - gonna try a larger Medium
<smarter> ScottK: ok
 * smarter takes advantage of the fact that his connection appear to be somewhat stable to testbuild his packages so that they can get in before FF :p
<shtylman> Riddell: anything else major for the installer before the feature freeze?
<a|wen-> smarter: does kvkbd have an index.html or index.docbook in the source?
<smarter> ./doc/index.docbook
<a|wen-> perfect; sounds like it actually could end up working after some patching
<shtylman> Riddell: autologin option maybe?
<Riddell> shtylman: yes was just thinking autologin would be nice
<Riddell> shtylman: that needs the tickbox in the UI, but presumably also some logic somewhere to edit /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<Riddell> I guess ask evand where that logic part is
<shtylman> ok, I will look at that
<smarter> shtylman: FWIW, the options needed for autologin in kdmrc are AutoLoginEnable=true and AutoLoginUser=<login>
<DaSkreech> There is a kvkbd?
<smarter> DaSkreech: KDE virtual keybord, yes
<smarter> which I ported from KDE3 to KDE4 during Intrepid cycle, even if nobody cares :p
 * DaSkreech always uses the xvkbd
<shtylman> smarter: thanks
<smarter> shtylman: you're welcome ;)
<smarter> DaSkreech: well, try out kvkbd, I don't get lot of feedback on it and don't really use it(I just ported it because it was on the Intrepid TODO :p)
<smarter> DaSkreech: it's installed with kubuntu-desktop
<shtylman> is there a standard method to edit the kdmrc file? like a kde library method or something, or just whatever I come up with?
<DaSkreech> reaaaaly
<smarter> shtylman: you can probably use KConfig for that
<shtylman> k
<DaSkreech> Wow
<DaSkreech> It's really black
<smarter> heh :p
<smarter> actually Qt seems to apply a little gradient
<DaSkreech> Some of the buttons seem hidden
<smarter> which is more visible if you active the numpad
<smarter> *activate
<smarter> what do you mean by hidden?
<DaSkreech> Well obsucured
<DaSkreech> Like I have aps loc
<DaSkreech> I know it's Caps lock cause that's where the caps lock button is
<DaSkreech> and un ock
<ScottK> smarter: I did care enough to make sure it's building on the ports archs.
<Riddell> shtylman: somewhere there will be the code which edits the gdm config file, that just needs to be adapted
<DaSkreech> Works well enough though
<smarter> ScottK: oh, didn't know this, thanks :)
<shtylman> Riddell: noted
<smarter> DaSkreech: could you provide me a screenshot?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<Riddell> shtylman: scripts/install.py includes the code used for the oem install, that already turns on auto login
<Riddell> shtylman: but evand would be the man to ask as I say
<shtylman> Riddell: ahh cool, I will take a look at that code..and also ask evand
<DaSkreech> smarter: apparently I can't
<smarter> DaSkreech: why?
<DaSkreech> I closed kvkbd and now it won't reopen
<smarter> :o
<smarter> oh
<smarter> it's in the systray
<DaSkreech> Ah I have my systrat hidden :)
<DaSkreech> systray
<Riddell> smarter: have you thought about putting that into kdeaccessibility for 4.3?
<smarter> DaSkreech: it should show itself when you try to lauch it again, dunno why I didn't implement that
<DaSkreech> http://imagebin.ca/view/ID9XYDW.html
<smarter> Riddell: I was considering kdeutils, 'cause it's probably also useful for touch screen devices
<smarter> Riddell: but some part of the code needs a serious rewrite, and I was planning to transform it into a plasmoid so that I don't have to handle the window management
<smarter> unfortunately I got rather busy and haven't been able to do it yet :/
 * DaSkreech ponders the usefulness of it as a plasmoids
<DaSkreech> the cashew will save you I guess
<smarter> well, it'll (potentially) let you use it on the screensaver
<DaSkreech> ha ha :-)
<smarter> and maybe on kdm, if that get implemented
<smarter> also, upside-down keyboard, why would you anything else if you had that? :p
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :) I've yet to find a rally useful rotted plasmoid
<smarter> DaSkreech: oh, the problem you have on your screenshot is that the button sizes are hardcoded, so if the font is too big, it doesn't fit
<smarter> part of why I say it needs to be partially rewritten :p
<DaSkreech> Yeah I figured it was something simple. As I said I know where the buttons are and they work
<Tscheesy> davmor2: next try . fixed the interface with a cord.. can call me McGuyver.. i dd in a bigger Fat-Partition this time..
<a|wen_> smarter: thx a lot for the help; docs now works!
<smarter> cool :)
<shtylman> Riddell: I have good news and I have bad news
<shtylman> good news...implementing the autologin on the ui is easy...bad news: there is already a script that does the options setting...it is from debian installer called user-setup-apply...and it is hardcoded to /etc/kde3
<shtylman> those source packages are pulled automatically...so I dunno where to make the change and have it propigate back to the installer
<Riddell> shtylman: probably in the debian-installer sources
<a|wen_> ScottK: now we're getting somewhere http://awen.dk/packages/kile/
 * ScottK looks again.
<shtylman> is that hosted by launchpad? I thought those were pulled from debian without changing them?
<a|wen_> shtylman: everything is on launchpad ;)
<shtylman> ive found it...I will ask cjwatson about it
<a|wen_> the versions will tell you if it is a direct pull from debian or it has been changed
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<NCommander> ScottK, second ping
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes?
 * ScottK doesn't think he got the first one.
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<NCommander> ScottK, can you remove kde4bindings hppa PAS entries
<ScottK> NCommander: From what I can tell they were removed already.
<NCommander> I talked with Infinity, Soyuz doesn't use p-a-s binary entries at all
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Then why didn't a build get scheduled w/ the last kde4bindings upload ...
<ScottK> There isn't a public repo of the pas that Ubuntu is using.  All I can do is look at the Debian one.
<NCommander> Riddell, kde4*'s backport was badly clogging up the build daemons. I rescored all your backports to -5000 to prevent them from going until the other buildds drain
<NCommander> ScottK, that's the one we're using
<ScottK> OK, well the stuff I had added there is gone.
<NCommander> I'll score them to 0 once FF passes
<ScottK> NCommander: kdebindings tried to build on hppa and failed.
<NCommander> oh
<ScottK> (Note what was kde4bindings is now kdebindings)
<NCommander> >.<;
<NCommander> Ugh
<NCommander> Yay for magic moving packages.
<NCommander> WHy isn't kde4bindings removed from disk yet?
<ScottK> Source was just removed yesterday
<NCommander> cool
<ScottK> The binaries are all the same.
<ScottK> So if you could look at the hppa build log and make a recommendation, I'm all ears because I am totally confused now.
<ScottK> Particularly since Phil Kern's mail to ubuntu-devel said Mono packages didn't need a pas entry for hppa.
<NCommander> ScottK, well, I can see how we could probably fix it
 * NCommander puts in an RT request ...
<ScottK> Excellent.
<jussi01> Hrm, vlc's picture and controls are separated in jaunty. is this a bug or a feature?
<NCommander> it would be nice to make HPPA not suck this cycle.
<ScottK> NCommander: kde4libs, kdepimlibs, and kdebase-workspace all built on hppa, so that's the only nodal KDE package that isn't built.
<NCommander> Once kdebindings builds on HPPA, it will de-depwait a LOT of packages.
<ScottK> Yep.
<NCommander> (compiz is depwait on HPPA)
<shtylman> Riddell: autologin option is done in the ui...it just need the debian-installer update to work
 * NCommander is currently test running KDE 4 on ARM once his board finishes upgrading ...
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Riddell> shtylman: you're a coding ninja!
<Riddell> shtylman: should I be merging this in yet?
<shtylman> heh... :) I aim to please
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm building a HPPA jaunty chroot now.
<shtylman> Riddell: soon, I mean the autologin is there...I am verifying the proper object name for translation stuff, but yea...it just don't work until the d-i scripts are updated
<ScottK> a|wen_: Source looks good.  Test building now.
<a|wen_> ScottK: nice to hear ... i'll be leaving now, but ping me if anything looks wrong (if my connection doesn't break while i'm gone)
<ScottK> o/
<Riddell> rgreening!
<rgreening> ola
<rgreening> Im working on Qt build now.
<Riddell> ah you know what I want to hear :)
<Riddell> should get that in before FF tomorrow
<rgreening> Im on a conf call for work, so making updates in betweeen questions..
<rgreening> Riddell: I still have an issue with the current kdebindings not building against qt4.5.
<Riddell> mm yes
<rgreening> can someone (you) look at that? its unlikely it will just work against the new qt4.5 I am building as the changes arent major.
<rgreening> Its a smoke issue
<rgreening> I looked but couldnt make it build. it we go with qt4.5, this will be an issue on rebuild
<Riddell> it'll need upstream to look at it, they're aware of the problem I believe, and mandriva and suse have both changed to 4.5 so we're not alone in needing it to work
<rgreening> so it needs looking at by someone who may have better luck with it...
<rgreening> Riddell: can you look into it? see if there is a fix?
<Riddell> rgreening: just asking rdale in #kde-devel
<rgreening> or work around? while I make the new qt4.5
<rgreening> thanks
<Riddell> rdieter: any plans for 4.5 in Fedora?
<Riddell> 19:21 < rdale> hi Riddell: yes we've just fixed smoke with qt 4.5 today
<rgreening> Riddell: packagekit changes for the draft doc for application framework are trickling into the git repo. I've asked for patches to back port...
<rgreening> OMG. Cool.
<Riddell> we have the best upstream :)
<Riddell> rgreening: what's the URL to that draft again?
<rgreening> Riddell: 1 sec.. looking
<rgreening> Riddell: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/packagekit/plain/docs/app-install-v1.draft
<rdieter> Riddell: plan is to do qt45 for F11, already imported and in use in our development repo (with a little pain, since gcc-4.4 landed very recently too)
<rgreening> hey rdieter
<Tscheesy> davmor2: sry - the image is not booting here..
<NCommander> Riddell, oh, could you also look at merging in my packagekit changes?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^ Yes. Please do.
<davmor2> Tscheesy: Meh back to the drawing board then :(
<Riddell> NCommander: did glatzor review them?
<ScottK> a|wen_: Kile uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<davmor2> Although usb creator should get an .img creator soon so I'll try again then
<NCommander> Riddell, he didn't like my autoconf patch, he wanted me to put it int he rules, which is a bad idea
<NCommander> I was hoping for a second opinion
<rdieter> rgreening: hiya
<Tscheesy> davmor2: goin' to take a look inside too
<Riddell> NCommander: anything so long as it works is my usual attitude to autoconf
<davmor2> Tscheesy: usb creator is your friend ;)
<NCommander> Riddell, well, my issue is that calling autogen right in the build environment can go badly. ScottK, your two cents please
<ScottK> NCommander: My two cents is I know your test build works.  I soon as you say auto* I go hide.
<ScottK> I soon as/As soon as...
<NCommander> autofun?
<NCommander> :-)
<Riddell> NCommander: what's the bzr repositories again?
<NCommander> Riddell, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mcasadevall/packagekit/werror-disabler/+merge/3707
<NCommander> ScottK, akondki successfully build on SPARC with your boost
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<Riddell> NCommander: hmm, that patch is going to break as soon as autoconf decides to do anything different
<NCommander> Riddell, autoconf usually like that. If that happens, you smash the patch and redo it.
 * NCommander got this technique from the desktop team ...
<Riddell> NCommander: I tend to just let autoconf do its own thing in the .diff.gz
<NCommander> ew ....
<Riddell> and have the patch contain only the stuff you're interetsed in
<NCommander> That's why its a 99_autoconf.patch, it can easily be deleted and remade :-/
<Riddell> seems like extra hassle
<Riddell> what's ew with my approach?
<NCommander> I hate having a messy diff.gz ...
<Riddell> I hate having messy patches :)
<NCommander> And that causes issues when merging to a new upstream because you forget to rerun autofun.
<Riddell> autoconf... something is going to get messy
<NCommander> pretty much
<NCommander> The build itself, or the patch ...
<Riddell> I just always ran autofoo for merges when KDE used it
<Riddell> anyway, I can merge this so long as you take the flak from glatzor
<ScottK> NCommander: Boost uploaded.  Thanks again for the testing help.
<NCommander> No problem
<NCommander> ScottK, is it worth a rescore on SPARC?
 * ScottK looks
<NCommander> or: how much is blocked because of boost ...
<ScottK> NCommander: I don't see any main uploads in queue that I know would fail due to it
<ScottK> I'd say let it go when it goes.
<NCommander> ok, so I'll leave it alone
<NCommander> Riddell, the second option I have is to fix the compiler warnings, but thats a really figity fix, and not foolproof :-/
<Riddell> NCommander: too late, merged
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Works for me
<NCommander> Riddell, please upload when ready
<Riddell> done
<ScottK> Riddell: Hopefully that will be enough for Kubuntu Main to get fully built on armel.
<ScottK> IIRC we only lack Kpackagekit currently.
<Riddell> oh nice
<ScottK> Ogra was giving me grief about it beeing missing the other day.  It was kind of fun to point out kpackagekit was missing due to packagekit FTBFS.
 * Lure gave up on getting opencv in main for Jaunty :-(
<JontheEchidna> Does that mean we'll have to disable the redeye plugin? :-(
 * Lure thinks that people will have to live w/o batch RedEyeRemoval batch plugin in gwenview/digikam
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Lure> JontheEchidna: it is just too much work to get warnings fixed as Kees would like - see bug 324523:
<Lure> This report is public
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324523 in opencv "Main inclusion request for OpenCV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324523
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I've been monitoring it. It's a shame but I guess it'll just have to be for now...
<Lure> JontheEchidna: we can probably request a medibuntu package for it
<smarter> Lure: feel free, I'll try to find some time to do it :)
 * smarter is the only KDE guy in the medibuntu team :p
<Lure> smarter: great, at least we have you ;-)
<JontheEchidna> mm, aRts removal seems to be going well. Only 3 more packages to fix
<smarter> which reminds me I should build amarok2 with libmp4v2
<Lure> smarter: it is just a simple "add libcv-dev to Build-Depends" rebuild
<smarter> ok, shouldn't pose any problem then ;)
<rgreening> fabo: ping
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: die aRts die...
<JontheEchidna> :]
<rgreening> aRts == eVil
<rgreening> aRts stands for "a REAL terrible soundserver"
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> It must have had an affair with gstreamer and had pulseaudio as its lovechild
<rgreening> heh
<DaSkreech> is there a problem with KDE 4.2 and nvidia? I've been hearing people cry for two days about updating to 4.2 and it's breaking the computer. All have nvidia cards
<rgreening> Riddell: I've completed merging qt4.5 changes from fabo into our build. I am about to upload to my ppa to test/build. It is not necessarily ready yet. Also, I need to do a proper changelog update with all the changes.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kcm-spck broke: bug 331192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331192 in kdeutils "KDE printer configuration app stopped working on Jaunty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331192
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hum, I tested that from a live CD earlier this week
<JontheEchidna> there have been system-config-printer updates in the meanwhile. I'm guessing that's what broke it
<JontheEchidna> it did work before for me too
<Riddell> indeed, /usr/share/system-config-printer/config.py has changed
<rgreening> Riddell: do you have the fix for kdebindings? And is it uploaded yet?
<jjardon> Anyone knows why synaptic driver is not installed by default in jaunty?
<jjardon> See bug #323800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323800 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[jaunty alpha 3 regression] touchpad mouse not working at all" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323800
<jjardon> I know is a known issue https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview, but why?
<NCommander> ScottK, mono seems to be available on HPPA as of 2.0, I think we can get bindings to build now :-)
<Riddell> jjardon: we just do KDE here, X developers tend to be elsewhere
<jjardon> ok Riddell, sorry
<smarter> has FF passed already?
<smarter> if not, could somebody(ScottK? :]), upload webkitkde from lp:~kubuntu-members/webkit-open-source/webkitkde-ubuntu ?
<smarter> (which probably shouldn't be in main)
<Riddell> smarter: what's new?
<smarter> Riddell: I updated to the latest svn
<Riddell> smarter: then I'll need your .orig.tar.gz too
<smarter> and added all the binary packages due to new libs being part of it
<smarter> oh right
<smarter> I upload that in a second
<jjardon> Did you consider Arora web browser?
<Riddell> we package both
<smarter> Riddell: actually, you can just use debian/rules get-orig-source
<Riddell> smarter: clever
<smarter> my connection is far too random to upload the orig :p
 * smarter has high expectations for Arora :)
<Riddell> there's libwebkitkde.so and libkdewebkit.so, how confusing
<smarter> Riddell: yup :/
<smarter> and libkdenetwork isn't really a clever name too
<smarter> I had trouble sorting all of them correctly in the install files :p
<Riddell> hmm, gmail doesn't loAd
<JontheEchidna> New QEdje, do we want?
<JontheEchidna> New QZion too
<Riddell> if it's binary compatible sure
<Riddell> smarter: webkitkde uploaded, also I moved it to universe
<smarter> cool, thanks
<smarter> well, good night everyone :)
<JontheEchidna> wasn't webkitkde included in a hardy prerelease once?
<Riddell> in a KDE 4 remix CD
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I remember because text fields in konq didn't work :P
<NCommander> Riddell, can you do me a favor and bump upload libdc1394? Its not built on ARM because the last time it was touched in hardy and LP choked.
<Riddell> but konqueror is more closely tied to khtml than you'd think
<Riddell> NCommander: bump?
<NCommander> Riddell, you know, build1 on it
<Riddell> ok
<smarter> so, what are we going to do regarding Qt 4.5?
<Riddell> smarter: throw it in, every other distro is
<Riddell> assuming rgreening gets off his conference call in time
<smarter> ok
<smarter> he wants to upload it before FF?
<Riddell> yes
<smarter> wow, that's gonna be tough :p
<Riddell> it's compiling away in his PPA now
<smarter> cool
 * smarter wonders if webkitkde will need a rebuild against it to work
<JontheEchidna> I'm guessing we have patches for the kdm crash?
<JontheEchidna> irt Qt 4.5
<Riddell> kdm crash?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: it has been fixed in 4.5rc1 iirc
<JontheEchidna> http://lists.kde.org/?t=123175866700006&r=1&w=2
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Would you please rescore akonadi on sparc. Boost built and is accepted and I hit retry.
<NCommander> ScottK-palm, rescored.
<JontheEchidna> smarter: apparently not: kde bug 183212
<ubottu> KDE bug 183212 in general "KDM Crashes when compiled against Qt 4 5 snapshots" [Grave,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183212
<JontheEchidna> but there is a fix in trunk
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<NCommander> ScottK-palm, its next in the build queue
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: shouldn't be a problem then
<JontheEchidna> KDE trunk
<JontheEchidna> We'd probably need to patch it for KDE 4.2
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Thanks.
<smarter> JontheEchidna: then we should make sure that the fix gets backported to 4.2.1
 * smarter off to bed for real
<smarter> bye :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Riddell> smarter: bon soir
<Riddell> rgreening: how was the conference call?
<rgreening> Riddell: boring as always :)
<rgreening> management/hr stuff - objective setting, etc.
<rgreening> not exciting like this is :)
<rgreening> Riddell: did kdebindings fix get in?
<Riddell> rgreening: not looked at it, but that's a bug, bugs are for after tomorrow :)
<rgreening> oh.. ok.
<rgreening> Riddell: do you know how we are making out with the ubiquity changes?
<rgreening> Riddell: #kubuntu spammer need ban
<rgreening> why must the world have such people
<rgreening> Riddell: qt takes so long to build...
<Riddell> rgreening: shtylman is making good progress on ubiquity
 * Riddell sleeps
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Would you mind looking at the akonadi/sparc failure log and see if it used the new boost or the old one?
<ScottK-palm> I can't read .gz on my phone...
<ScottK-palm> ... or anyone else for that matter.
 * JontheEchidna takes a look
<ScottK-palm> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Get:1 http://ftpmaster.internal jaunty/main libboost-serialization1.35.0 1.35.0-8ubuntu2 [450kB]
<JontheEchidna> looks like the old one
<NCommander> SCORE!
<NCommander> kdebindings successfully built on HPPA
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<NCommander> I need to test it in a PPA, but its looking promising
<ScottK-palm> Thanks.  I'll got retry it.
<NCommander> HPPA might not suck this cycle either
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Excellent.
<NCommander> w00t
<NCommander> It successfuly built
<NCommander> And only with minor rule fudging
<JontheEchidna> the whole of kdebindings is rule fudging :P
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Would you please rescore akonadi in a few minutes after I sign off to retry it?
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: That's great.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-19
 * ScottK-palm signs off to go hit retry.
<ScottK-palm> Gotta love single threaded OS.
<JontheEchidna> so how is universe affected by feature freeze?
<neversfelde> is feature freeze in force now or tomorrow?
<JontheEchidna> it depends on timezone
<JontheEchidna> and it's sorta flexible in that regard
<neversfelde> :) ok it is 19th of February here
<rgreening> shtylman: ping
<shtylman> rgreening: here
<rgreening> shtylman: how goes things
<shtylman> they goes well :)
<shtylman> I added auto login capability
<rgreening> most excellent :P
<shtylman> and made new partition bars and resize widget
<rgreening> awesome
<shtylman> then the oxygen guys gave me a mockup
<shtylman> and I am trying to change my partition bar to it
<rgreening> got any screenies?
<rgreening> je suid curious :P
<shtylman> http://shtylman.com/stuff/partbar/part_bars7.png
<rgreening> s/suid/suis
<shtylman> thats what I had before
<shtylman> http://www.file-upload.net/view-1465347/partitionbar.png.html
<shtylman> thats the mockup from the oxygen people
<shtylman> it won't be too hard to do...and I should have something in about an hour or two
<rgreening> nice
<rgreening> you are ad bomb
<rgreening> s/ad/da
<rgreening> Im a little dyslexic
<rgreening> ha
<shtylman> haha
<rgreening> shtylman: so how are we for feature parity now with the gtk ubiquity?
<shtylman> um...our timezone map matches theirs...as far as I can tell
<shtylman> I did that a few days ago
<shtylman> we have the autologin
<rgreening> shtylman: can you update this page where appropriate https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo
<rgreening> And are you looking at or aware of this... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyUbiquityUsability
<rgreening> Not sure if the Gnome guys have made those changes yet...
<shtylman> and we have the new partition bar display and resize widget
<rgreening> that's great. I love how this release is coming together.
<shtylman> yep...im aware of what they have been doing and have been keeping up with them
<shtylman> the partition bar is one of the last things I think
<rgreening> coolness
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> wow... 3 hrs to build qt on PPA
<nixternal> well, I am once again unemployed...so I guess you can expect somewhat of a comeback :) and :( at the same time
<JontheEchidna> tell me about it
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> :)
<nixternal> hehe
<rgreening> nixternal: no way
<nixternal> yes way
<JontheEchidna> :s, I suppose
<nixternal> haha, need to get your mouth fixed
<JontheEchidna> it's hard to smile and frown at the same time
<rgreening> got any prospects nixternal
<jjesse> nixternal bummer on being unemployed
<nixternal> true, so an 's' would be correct
<DaSkreech> hi nixternal!!
<rgreening> or going to take a breather...
<jjesse> that sucks
<nixternal> rgreening: ya, have a coupld of prospects
<rgreening> nixternal: excellent. gl
<nixternal> if i take a breather, it makes it hard going back to work
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<nixternal> though with the economy, prospects don't look the greatest
<DaSkreech> yeah
<jjesse> nixternal if you have enough money you cna be a senator from illionis )
<jjesse> just bribe everyone
<rgreening> nixternal: lots of canonical jobs posted
<nixternal> ya, don't have enough
<rgreening> maybe something for you?
<JontheEchidna> Apparently there was an add in the paper for a furniture store: "We sell more seats than the governor"
<nixternal> lol, ya
<nixternal> believe it was Harlem Furniture to be exact
<jjesse> wow lots of canonical jobs
<nixternal> I will have to look at the Canonical jobs
<nixternal> need to update my resume/cv
<JontheEchidna> if nixternal got a canoncial job, how would he love his job more than us?
 * JontheEchidna boggles
<nixternal> just downloaded texmaker so I can do that...thanks to whoever put that in the repos
<nixternal> I updated my LinkedIn profile, and 5 minutes later, litterally, my old Microsoft job called me :)
<jjesse> awesome :)
<DaSkreech> :-D
<nixternal> good money and benefits, but they do not allow you to work on anything non-microsoft
<jjesse> even in the open source lab?
<nixternal> ya, it would be the open/shared source labs
<dtchen> that policy has changed
<nixternal> and ya, they don't allow you to work on open source projects
<nixternal> dtchen: not from what I was told in a phone convo about 2 hours ago
<nixternal> and why are you hiding with some silly name alias? :p
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<dtchen> interesting, i had that option
<rgreening> you can twork for MS cause youd be sharing our IP with them...
<dtchen> granted i ended up with ENORESOURES
<DaSkreech> Would you like towork int he open source labs?
<rgreening> :P
<nixternal> really? you are just better than me :p
<DaSkreech>  YES ! THAT WOULD BE AWESOME I'd love to work on some open source proje...
<DaSkreech> I'm sorry you can't work on open source in the open source labs
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> what do you do there?
<DaSkreech> Generally cut open open source projects witha knife to see the heart beating
<nixternal> probably some of that .Net crap and probably working with the new Red Hat conspiracy :p
<DaSkreech> They signed an agreement with no patents
<DaSkreech> How is that a conspiracy?
<nixternal> that was a joke :P
<nixternal> they did that "hey we will certify we work with you if you certify you work with us'
<nixternal> isn't that what it was all about?
<DaSkreech> Something like that
<DaSkreech> Usual we wil work to increase compatabilty without actually saying what will be compatible or what compatible means
<nixternal> ya, compatability, that was the word that escaped my mind
<DaSkreech> But it is interesting that MS said they would only agree to work with companies that respected MS patents and Red Hat said wearen't signing that and MS said ok
<nixternal> right, Red Hat didn't back down and made Microsoft come crawling
<jjesse> DaSkreech: do you blame them with the current economy?  people are putting everything into virtual machines, whether Red Hat or MS and they need the income
<jjesse> both of them do
<jjesse> so they HAVE to work togehter whether or not they want to
 * nixternal hates virtual machines
<jjesse> all of my clients that i work with use Virtual Machines and they are either Windows or Red Hat servers in thier Datacenters
<jjesse> not SUSE, not Ubuntu, or anything other form of Linux
<jjesse> so they have to work together
<nixternal> we had those funky vmware ones
<nixternal> ESX or whatever they were called
<jjesse> ESX
<nixternal> those weren't bad, but they weren't great
<nixternal> Xen sucks
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Yeah but RedHat Beat expectations and MS fell under them
<nixternal> openvz sucks
 * DaSkreech likes Xen
<jjesse> hypervisor is n't that bad
<nixternal> kvm is good
<jjesse> from MS
<jjesse> but not as good as VMware
<jjesse> vmware with vmotion is blowing away VMWare
 * neversfelde wonders if krename-3.9.2 is a dev release or stable
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Did you see the link I gave You?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: which one?
<nixternal> I have received numerous links lately
<DaSkreech> outube link about 3 days ago
<DaSkreech> youtube
<nixternal> neversfelde: dev release...kde4 release is not stable
<neversfelde> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> krename will be 4.0 I think when it goes stable
<neversfelde> that makes sense, they should point on this on kde-apps.org
<nixternal> the last development release is:  3.9.2
<nixternal> that is on the krename website
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Are we OK to try akonadi again?
<jjesse-jaunty> wow dog just farted and left the room, wow its gross
<nixternal> hahahahaha, I hate it when my dogs do that
<neversfelde> nixternal: ok, can't wait to get a KDE4 version, krename is one of the last three KDE 3 apps here :)
<NCommander> O_O;
<DaSkreech> nixternal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvGfsROHGcM
<neversfelde> jjesse-jaunty: normal behaviour, why sould they stay :D
<nixternal> DaSkreech: ya, I saw that one...that guy is good, and damn funny
<nixternal> neversfelde: is kile the other one?
<DaSkreech> Yeah :)
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: kile just got kde4'd today
<nixternal> kile was my last kde3 app I think...I grabbed texmaker for the time being, and it is pretty nice
<JontheEchidna> closing like 6 other bugs in the process
<nixternal> not as featureful as kile though just yet
<neversfelde> nixternal: no, it is k3b
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: yeah, I read about it, is it stable?
<nixternal> oh ya, forgot about k3b
<JontheEchidna> I don't know, it hadn't built the last time I checked
<nixternal> no it isn't
<nixternal> I just built it, very bad
<JontheEchidna> nor did I really use it in the first place
<neversfelde> so there is soundkonverter, but I guess k3b 2.0 can take this job
<nixternal> it is pretty much just the shell
<DaSkreech> kmymoney :-(
<nixternal> kmymoney2 nor gnucash worked with my online banking
<neversfelde> DaSkreech: I love the idea, but kmymoney never worked for my
<JontheEchidna> kile has been in queue for the past 5 hours
<DaSkreech> basKet :(
<neversfelde> s/my/me
<neversfelde> ah yes
 * neversfelde should go to bed :D
<neversfelde> to many missing apps^^
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: kile is pretty much useless right now...I think Kate has more functionality, unless I missed something
<nixternal> which I may have when I built trunk
<neversfelde> oh, basket seems to be in active development?
<neversfelde> I gave it up, when I switched to KDE4
<JontheEchidna> there is a kde4 version in svn iirc
<neversfelde> last commit on 01/25/09
<JontheEchidna> konversation-kde4 commits have been vigorous
<neversfelde> there are many quassel fans, konvi has to hurry :)
<JontheEchidna> already it's quite good
<JontheEchidna> just a few things missing like a blinking taskbar icon, and I can't seem to get logging to work
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: do you have a package somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> rgreening might
<rgreening> konvi.. yep. needs updating though.
<jjesse-jaunty> nixternal: have you played at all with the docs for jaunty?
<rgreening> maybe tomorrow or later tonight
<nixternal> jjesse-jaunty: not yet...planning on getting into it soon, like within the next day or so now that I have nothing else to look forward to :)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I think konvi should have no trouble making it back in jaunty+1, don't you agree?
<jjesse-jaunty> nixternal: i understand, i've not worked as much on it as i have either
<rgreening> totally
<neversfelde> I do not think, that it is a good idea to switch default apps often
<rgreening> not switch.. but it will be back in
<JontheEchidna> oh cool, tooltips are back
 * JontheEchidna recompiles
<neversfelde> konvi is out of jaunty?
<neversfelde> nope, there it is :)
<JontheEchidna> maybe "make it back" wasn't the best wording
<neversfelde> hehe, maybe I did not understand
 * neversfelde claims his teachers
<neversfelde> long time ago
<JontheEchidna> whoa, did you guys see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/AlphaBackgrounds?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=kubuntu_space_jackalope_1a.png ?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: I like it
<vorian> s/like/love
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: a blue Wolpertinger
<neversfelde> +1
<JontheEchidna> it maintains upstream identity by including elements of the Air wallpaper, yet gives it a unique kubuntu twist
<vorian> it also has a fedora feel to it
<JontheEchidna> the only issue I can forsee is that it doesn't look all that good on non-widescreen monitors since the jackalope gets cut off
<vorian> why does my compositing suck on resume from sleep?
<vorian> i am very much temped to use compiz
<neversfelde> vorian: I had the same probs with kwin's effects
<vorian> neversfelde: what video card?
<neversfelde> you can turn off checking, if you're machine is able to handle effects
<vorian> oh, it's able to :)
<neversfelde> vorian: oh, don't ask me, my eee is not here atm
<neversfelde> disabling the checking fixed that problem for me
<vorian> how is that accomplished?
 * vorian has been staring at ruby all day
<neversfelde> vorian: I have to switch to english, one moment please
<vorian> :)
<neversfelde> I should use it by default
<neversfelde> vorian: general >> desktop >> advanced >> Disable functionalitiy check
<vorian> thanks neversfelde
<neversfelde> not for that :)
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: What?
<JontheEchidna> ?
<DaSkreech> it maintains upstream identity by including elements of the Air wallpaper, yet gives it a unique kubuntu twist
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it has the Air bubbles and the jackalope
<DaSkreech> What does?
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/AlphaBackgrounds?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=kubuntu_space_jackalope_1a.png
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: if you need some testing for that wallpaper, call me. Have to sleep now. n8 everyone
<vorian> sleep tight
<seele> the jackalope should be facing in, that's weird that it is looking out
<vorian> a.insert('flying saucer', 'jackalope')
<ScottK> jackalopes are wide ranging.
<ScottK> Can we please not have a jackalope?
<nixternal> hey, at least someone put up a Kubuntu wallpaper :)
<vorian> yus!
<nixternal> I would like to see someone make that oxygen usplash a reality
<nixternal> that thing looks pretty pimp
<vorian> I would like to use the kubuntu themed kickoff button as a default
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You didn't happen to save that akonadi/sparc build log, did you?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nope, just viewed it in ark
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The 2nd try just worked, so no problem.
<ScottK> So we're back in business on sparc.
<JontheEchidna> Great.
 * JontheEchidna will enter bugfix mode tomorrow
<ScottK> It looks like right now we've got a good potential to get KDE fully built on all archs this cycle.
<JontheEchidna> \o/
 * JontheEchidna out
<ScottK> Good night
<ScottK> Stupid --without-arts
<ScottK> We should just add it to kde.mk.
<shtylman> rgreening: ping
<claydoh> nixternal: re: kmymoney2: have you tried the latest devel code? kmm2 needs to be compiled with ofx support, debian/ubuntu build it without :(
<shtylman> well damn..didn't even see him leave
 * claydoh has it in  his ppa
<maco> is the new KMenu supposed to allow more-than-2-levels-deep menu items?
 * ScottK looks at seele
<maco> i thought it was only supposed to go Applications -> Category -> The Program
<ScottK> It's certainly not for games
<maco> Bluefish is showing up in Applications -> Development -> Web Development -> Bluefish, and I didn't think it was supposed to
<ScottK> I think that's a function of the Bluefish .desktop and not the particular DE.
<maco> seele is why i asked in here intead of in normal #kubuntu :P
<maco> that's what i thought, but GNOME's putting it in Applications -> Programming -> Bluefish
<maco> i just switched to check (which reminds me, can i use this xnest thing to let me compare GNOME v. KDE bug reproducibility?)
<ScottK> There may be different .desktop for Gnome and KDE too.
 * ScottK is looking
<maco> oh
<nixternal> 1 fish, 2 fish, red fish, blue fish!
<maco> well the .desktop as edited by debian/patches/91_.....patch says GNOME;GTK;Development;WebDevelopment;
<maco> that's the one in /usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop
<maco> nixternal: hi rich
<nixternal> howdy maco
<maco> nixternal: i've got a copy of ubuntu book 3rd ed sititng here. i was loling at you searching "how to fix microsoft windows" and finding linux as the solution
<maco> (i'm reading the kubuntu chapter)
<ScottK> What it says is Categories=GTK;GNOME;Application;Development;WebDevelopment;
<nixternal> read the edubuntu chapter, it is the best :P
<maco> yeah that
<maco> ScottK: well the .patch gets rid of "Application" from that list
<maco> i think
 * ScottK didn't look at the patches
 * ScottK looks
<maco> ScottK: look at 91_ not 01_
<maco> 01_ doesn't edit the Categories=
<maco> nixternal: i'm hoping it'll tell me how to use this thing. and in cases where it tells me wrong, i'm writing it down to complain :P
<nixternal> ya, the kubuntu chapter was a 4.0 chapter... jjesse-jaunty has a lot of work ahead of him on that one :)
<maco> wow alliteration
<ScottK> You are reading the patch correctly.
<ScottK> maco: If you look in 00list you'll see 01 isn't currently used.
<maco> oh ok
<maco> hmm then again
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I'm still here for proof reading
<maco> >< ok no, /usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop v. bluefish-project.desktop is not the discrepancy. -project.desktop has no Categories= line at all
 * ScottK really doesn't know much about this .desktop stuff.  There's a fdo spec somehere.
<ScottK> KDE 3 don't follow the spec and that's accepted.  As usualy the fdo spec is mostly a Gnome spec that KDE eventually got stuck with.
<shtylman> rgreening: new partition bar stuff is up
<ScottK> Retroactively declaring KDE3 broken is kind of unfair.
<maco> haha
<DaSkreech> I thought that KDE supplied the .desktop spec
<maco> well i do recall seele mentioning the 2-layers-deep thing in one of her write-ups
<a|wen_> ScottK: thx for uploading
<ScottK> a|wen_: You're welcome.
<ScottK> a|wen_: You're the arts removal dude, right?
<a|wen_> ScottK: jup ... i'm just updating my jaunty chroot to check what is missing
<a|wen_> ScottK: btw; we need binary package removal of kile-i18n-* ?
<ScottK> a|wen_: It should just go NBS.  You don't need a bug for that.
<ScottK> a|wen_: See my latest comments on the arts wikipage.  I'm fixing.
<a|wen_> ScottK: which one are you fixing? (can't find the change)
<ScottK> cdbs
<ScottK> Helps if I save it
<a|wen_> oh, there it was; cool
<a|wen_> ScottK: do we know how koffice2 or k3b is shaping up?
<a|wen_> cool, one of the upstream kile developers answering kile bugs in LP :)
<seele> maco: there is no restriction
<seele> afaik
<seele> i dont touch kickoff
<maco> kickoff?
<seele> that's what it is called
<maco> oh
<maco> did they old kmenu have that restriction?
<nixternal> no it didn't
<nixternal> it did the same thing with bluefish and kdevelop
<maco> oh. ok.
<nixternal> definitely an annoyance
 * maco goes to hunt down seele's Start Menu v. KMenu v. GNOME Menu thingy...
<a|wen_> ScottK: the kadu sync request is ack'ed, so k3b and koffice is the only thing left with arts from what i know
<maco> found. "                                          The KMenu only consists of one menu which is at
<maco> most two levels deep, where the Applications menu contains three meta menus which are at most
<maco> two levels deep.
<maco> >< pasting from PDFs = aaahh!
<maco> that was from www.obso1337.org/hci/papers/Study_of_Desktop_Start_Menu_System_Usability.pdf
<maco> seele: see? i do read what you write
<ScottK> OK, so CDBS uploaded.  We'll see shortly if I broke Gnome and KDE.
<seele> maco: that's from 3+ years ago isnt it?
<maco> oh wow
<maco> didnt you post it on your blog more recently?
<maco> like, recently enough that it was after i met you?
<seele> maco: i dunno.. maybe someone else referenced it?
<seele> my work with the start menu was a long time ago.. like 2005-2006
<maco> yeah it says august 2006
<rgreening> Collosol failure on the qt4 build Riddell. I buggered something up. Gotta redo it.
<maco> of the people using jaunty (as in, not ScottK), have any of you seen cases where kbd focus gets "stuck" in one text box for about a minute, the kwin rushes through all 4 desktops over and over for about a minute (flashing by very fast), then that stops and everything goes back to normal?
<maco> also, when the kbd focus *does* come back, it spits the number 1 out over and over and over until i press the Any Key
<NCommander> ScottK, kdebindings built successfully on HPPA. Patch committed to Bazaar. ENEEDSPONSORING
 * Riddell starts on qt 4.5
<ScottK> Riddell: There is something odd going on in doc path generation that I haven't been able to figure out.  If you look at the konq-plugins FTBFS on i386 there is a KDE4 example.  If you try to rebuild koffice you can have a KDE3 example.  Would you please have a look?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> ScottK: konq-plugins bulids here, but I've no idea why it should put its docs in usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/doc/ instead of usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/konq-plugins
<NCommander> ScottK, or Riddell ping?
<Riddell> NCommander: pong
<NCommander> Riddell, care to sponsor kdebindings from Bazaar, it fixes HPPA.
<Riddell> NCommander: care to convince https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soprano/2.1.64+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1~intrepid1/+build/874157 and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/0.6.3-1ubuntu1~intrepid1/+build/874164 to build?
 * NCommander takes a look at the queues
<NCommander> Eh, we're past FF at this point
<NCommander> Guess it doesn't matter if the buildds haven't drained
<JontheEchidna> KTorrent seems to be in pretty good shape going in to FF, only 8 bugs now. :]
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so long as its not declaired illegal in Sweden
<JontheEchidna> Oh! kdebindings!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 330079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330079 in kdebindings "[jaunty] libsmokeqt4-2-dev conflicts with libsmokeqt-dev but doesn't have proper dependencies" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330079
<JontheEchidna> If we're uploading a new kdebindings we might as well get that fixed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
 * JontheEchidna now goes to fix all the bugs he'd been meaning to fix after FF
<NCommander> Riddell, rescored
<NCommander> Riddell, can you sponsor a quick fix for me?
<Riddell> NCommander: I could
<Riddell> kdebindings uploaded
<NCommander> Thanks
 * NCommander is just waiting for the test build on ARMel to finish
<NCommander> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/120114/
<NCommander> damn it
<NCommander> -_-;
<Riddell> NCommander: uploaded
<NCommander> Riddell, thank you
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong
<NCommander> ScottK, kdebindings didn't get dispatched to HPPA. Is there a p-a-s line still for it?
<ScottK> NCommander: No.
<ScottK> NCommander: You can see the last upload got tried there.
<NCommander> now I'm just WTFing ...
<NCommander> Unless someone added one between now and then
<ScottK> NCommander: I looked at pas yesterday or the day before and there wasn't.
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> build admins pinged
<NCommander> Riddell, uh ...
<NCommander> Riddell, you did see my patch for libdc1394, right ...?
 * NCommander sees the no changes rebuild, which wasn't 100% in fixing this >.<;
<Riddell> that's the one you asked for to do yesterday, your patch today is uploaded as libdc1394_1.1.0-5ubuntu3
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> I'm just loosing my mind
<NCommander> I'm sorry :-/
 * NCommander didn't see it get uploaded
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi rgreening
<rgreening> so, my qt4 update failed. not sure what chanfge broke it
<rgreening> and it takes like 3 hours to build each time
<Riddell> it's a beast isn't it
<Riddell> rgreening: I've got a compile going here so I'll see what happens
<rgreening> yes.
<Riddell> I think your last build failed because you disabled 18_enable_qt3support_qtwebkit_debug_info.diff
<rgreening> yep. I just re-uploaded
<rgreening> or will in a sec I mean
<rgreening> I had like 4 hrs sleep
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> rgreening: you think one of the patches causes the problem with kdm?
<rgreening> I think so. 0180 or 30 I think
<Riddell> but if kdm has a fix in trunk, we can just use that
<rgreening> or 41
<rgreening> Riddell: I never had the problem earlier using this same RC1 build, before I did the refresh to fabo's debian build.
<rgreening> in the refresh, a couple of patches were updated. 41 being the most likely candidate
<Riddell> 41 should be fine to disable, it's for alpha and we don't do alpha
<rgreening> Now, I am also using amd64 and other updates on my system. so it could be broken for other reasons.
<rgreening> Riddell: maybe we could get someone else to try the ~ppa8 build (on x86)
<rgreening> or try it via a live cd
<shtylman> Riddell: ubiquity change are in
<shtylman> dunno what you can merge now, but things are committed
<rgreening> Riddell: I have my old laptop. Its x86. trying from there to see if there's a difference on ~ppa8
<JontheEchidna> Could a core-dev approve the Intrepid nominations for bug 314016, bug 303505, and bug 330446?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314016 in kde4libs "Kate is useless for editing code which contains hebrew or arabic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303505 in kdesdk "Apply in Preferences dialog in Kompare crash" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330446 in kde4libs "Memory leak in kcatalog.cpp" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330446
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I approved the kompare one.  I'm not sure the other two are SRU worthy.  I'd like Riddell to look at them.
<Riddell> rgreening: KDM works fine with ~ppa8
<rgreening> Then it's an 64 bit issue or some of my updates?
<rgreening> or maybe my vid card
<rgreening> hmm...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Thanks
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, if ~ppa8 works, then I just need to update the lonnnnnnnnng changelog
<rgreening> and sned a diff
<rgreening> Riddell: I think 07 may be an issue.
<rgreening> does this matter: uname -m returns x86_64 but dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH returns amd64
<rgreening> Riddell: nm. the patch is ok
<Riddell> rgreening: well the point of the patch is to sort that out
<rgreening> ya.
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 924880
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=924880&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 924880 | BUG: 176797 Fix infinite recursion. Winterz dont do this again please :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: accepted
 * JontheEchidna is testbuilding the kde4libs fixes in his ppa
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, I installed on my x86. works (prior to updates). Will perform some updates and see that it still works after.
<rgreening> anyone here have amd/x86_64 (64 bit) Jaunty install and willing to test/break your system :)
<rgreening> I need a gineua pig to test qt 4.5.0 on that arch
<shtylman> :(
<shtylman> I can give it a go
<ScottK> Riddell: ktorrent-data needs to get put into Main so ktorrent will be installable again.
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> should the plasma applet go to main too?
<ScottK> That's the only KDE non-language pack package on the problem list.
<JontheEchidna> The widget is not a dependency but it might be nice
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How big is it?
<Riddell> it's in main
<ScottK> OK.  I'll quit asking then.
<JontheEchidna> It's quite small
<Riddell> rgreening: I get a lot of refresh errors with qt 4.5
<Riddell> I had them with 4.4 too but less so I'm sure
<rgreening> refresh errors?
<rgreening> not repainting?
<Riddell> areas of the screen not  being drawn, just filled with junk
<rgreening> ya... I see that with 4.4 as well. Possibly a X thing (you got a intel vid card?)
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/drawing.png
<Riddell> I do have an intel card
<Riddell> shtylman: did the oxygen people convince you to change the bars then?
<shtylman> when is qt 4.5 released?
<shtylman> Riddell: yea, to better "integrate" http://shtylman.com/stuff/partbar/part_bars8.png
<Riddell> "soon"
<Riddell> bling bling
<Riddell> shtylman: and what about the changes needed to debian-installer for kdm?
<shtylman> Riddell: I made the change to user-setup in a separate branch on launchpad and proposed a merge into the main one
<Riddell> shtylman: I take it you use Kate, lots of these added :)  -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<shtylman> Riddell: yea :)
<Riddell> shtylman: what are the changes in gui/qt/advanceddialog.ui for?
<ScottK> Riddell: Also it looks like libnjb fell into Universe is keeping amarok from building.
<Riddell> ScottK: fixed
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<shtylman> Riddell: oh yea...I change the line edit to a combo box
<shtylman> to match what the gtk guys have
<shtylman> that was also on the todo list if I recall
<Riddell> shtylman: so it is
<Riddell> shtylman: you made a change to src/cut-and-paste/e-map/e-map-marshal.c  ?
<shtylman> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> shtylman: and ubiquity/timezone_map.py ?
<shtylman> I did a fix for the gtk people..but I think they already pulled those
<shtylman> had to do with city placement code
<Riddell> shtylman: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/120155/
<Riddell> is what the merge gives me
<Riddell> should I keep that or throw it out?
<JontheEchidna> The Todo is looking nice and non-red
<shtylman> I would say throw it out...I have told them about it so if they want to change their city placement code they know who to ask
<rgreening> shtylman: hehe
<shtylman> also: man...the oxygen people are picky...but the results do end up being good (side note)
<Riddell> shtylman: that's artists for you :)
<mrvanes> Am I the only one having problems with Networkmanager/knetworkmanager and wireless connection in jaunty atm?
<Riddell> shtylman: hmm, it seems to start on the partition page
<Riddell> mrvanes: works for me
<shtylman> oh..jesus
<shtylman> yea...take that out :)
<mrvanes> Riddell: I can't authenticate, but it works using clean wpa_supplicant and dhclient...
<shtylman> Riddell: I can take out out, or if you search for TODO remove
<shtylman> in the kde_ui file
<mrvanes> I'll see what debug info NM gives...
<shtylman> and comment out the two lines after it that set the page
<shtylman> I was using that for testing
<shtylman> cause clicking through the options got annoying
<mrvanes> Riddell: NetworkManager: <WARN>  wait_for_connection_expired(): Connection (2) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/Connection/0 failed to activate (timeout): (0) Connection was not provided by any settings service
<mrvanes> Riddell: probably bug #259278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259278
<Riddell> shtylman: hmm, when I click past the keyboard stage it goes to the manual partitioning page, no partition methods page
<Quintasan> Hi
<Quintasan> I'm getting an Xapian error while updating the package list using adept
<shtylman> Riddell: I will take a look at that...see if there are changes to other ubiquity components that I missed
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/nPZT3Vr3.html  <-- the error
<Quintasan> Console output: http://pastebin.ca/1342027
<shtylman> Riddell: do you have any unmounted disks?
<Riddell> shtylman: no
<shtylman> Riddell: that is why
<shtylman> there are no disks to install to
<shtylman> Riddell: im gonna check against the gtk one, but I think that happens everywhere when there are no disks
<Riddell> right enough, if I put in a usb disk it works
<shtylman> :)
<Riddell> shtylman: ok, looking good
<Riddell> shtylman: I'll merge it in
<Riddell> shtylman: I think the timezone map label should have the city on it as well as the current time
<Riddell> and the shiny bars disappear when I select "manaual partitioning" which is offputting, disappearing widgets are confusing
<shtylman> Riddell: ok..I will put that in (currently more changes for the oxygen people) (need to figure out how to get the General and Small font from kde settings) :)
<Riddell> and I can't select Edinburgh as a timezone any more!
<Riddell> of course, that you ever could was a bug, but a bug I liked
<shtylman> hahaha
<seaLne> it felt better than having to pick london
<rgreening> Riddell: I will have a diff/dsc for qt4.5.0 shortly. Updated changelog, etc. However, it still concerns me that it works for x86 but failed on my x86_64. I realy would like someone to look at it with a 64 bit system. could be a localized system issue.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you look kindly upon a FFe for this? http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/02/19/a-new-blog-and-the-possible-end-to-the-java-dependancy-in-nepomuk-kde/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: nice
<mrvanes> Riddel: using nm-applet for the moment. Find it strange that I never experienced problem untill now, since the bug is so old?
<JontheEchidna> the virtuoso tarball is a bit large, but this does look promising
<shtylman> Riddell: my changes to user-setup have been merged in
<slytherin> what is preferred backend for multimedia apps in kubuntu? gstreamer or xine?
<rgreening> Riddell: you want me to e-mail the diff/dsc for qt4.5.0?
<rgreening> or commit to bzr
<rgreening> nm. I cant commit ... its not part of our repo. I'll email
<rgreening> Riddell: Qt 4.5.0 e-mailed to you.
<jjesse> in the documentation should we be refereing to kpackagekit or Add/Remove Software?  for jaunty
<jjesse> i guess the question what will be showing in the application launcher
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: totally
<Tm_T> rgreening: ooooh!
<rgreening> Tm_T: :)
<rgreening> Tm_T: do you have a 64bit system or 32?
<Tm_T> 32
<Tm_T> building Qt from svn
<rgreening> dang. I need someone woth a 64 to test
<shtylman> I have 64bit
<Riddell> rgreening: shtylman offered
<rgreening> Qt 4.5.0 works fine for Riddell and on my x86. But kills kdm on my 64bit
<rgreening> oh, missed that.
<shtylman> thats good to know :)
<rgreening> shtylman: lol. So, you able to update via my PPA?
<rgreening> ~roderick-greening
<rgreening> shtylman: and you have installed a 64 bit system (i.e. amd64 packages)...
<shtylman> I am running jaunty amd64 yea...
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm, arora fails to start sometimes with 4.5 "SingleApplication: Unable to start single server.
<Riddell> "
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, I had that with all builds of 4.5
<shtylman> rgreening: should i go ahead and update from you ppa?
<rgreening> shtylman: yes. I assume you have the old qt packages still in your /var/cache/apt in case you have to rollback (like I did)?
<JontheEchidna> virtuoso uses autotools. Yippie
<rgreening> shtylman: if not, you may want to retrieve them :)
<JontheEchidna> hum, they also distribute a debian directory
<shtylman> rgreening: k...thanks for the heads up? what all should i retrieve, just libqt?
<rgreening> see which *qt*4.4.3* packages you have installed. See if they are in the cache. If not, retrieve those so you can rollback.
<rgreening> shtylman: the issue I had was kdm dies. so, I had to use dpkg -i <lis of packages> to roll back to 4.4.3
<JontheEchidna> What do you do when an upstream includes a debian dir in their packaging?
<shtylman> rgreening: k
<rgreening> oh, and if you have the lib qt opengl-dev and lib qt dev packages installed, you may need to remove those to roll back.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: rebuild the .tar.gz with the directory removed
<rgreening> oh my
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: upstream calls it virtuoso-opensource. Would we want to call the package virtuoso-opensource or just virtuoso?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'd stick with the upstream name
<rgreening> yet we don't for qt4-x11 :)
<rgreening> ah, the joy of packaging
<Riddell> rgreening: not seeing an e-mail from you
<Riddell> rgreening: upstream kept changing that name
<rgreening> I sent to jriddell AT ubuntu.com.. let me verify...
<rgreening> resent. I had a space "ubuntu .com"
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Tonio_, Riddell: Is k3b a possibility yet?
<rgreening> Riddell, Tonio_: kpackagekit 0.4 is available and can not build against packagekit 0.3.14. I suggest we consider moving to kpackagekit 0.4 front-end
<rgreening> s/can not/can now/
<rgreening> glatzor informs me that the patch is in to make this possible.
<shtylman> rgreening: how did you get a list off all the packages to save? apt-cache?
<rgreening> I had them in my archive already
<rgreening> Riddell: any suggestions for shtylman^
<rgreening> or JontheEchidna^
<Tonio_> rgreening: contrib tomorrow, that's the first on my todo :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: right now I'm way to busy at work...
<Tonio_> rgreening: but you can expect something for tomorrow :)
<rgreening> np.
<rgreening> Tonio_: is that in response to k3b or kpackagekit or both?
<Tonio_> rgreening: both :)
<rgreening> ok. cool.
<Tonio_> rgreening: as said, is there a real benefit with kpackagekit 0.4 ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: and more than this, are we should not to experience new bugs that we don't have now ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: you said "can not build against", is that a "can build" ? otherwise, I don't get your pont ;)
<rgreening> yes, I immediately corrected in line below :)
<rgreening> s/can not/can now/
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum, the kde-apps page is clear : This version does not provide backwards compatibility (ie working with PackageKit < 0.4), update to this version ONLY if your PackageKit and QPackageKit (packagekit-qt) are >= 0.4.
<Tonio_> rgreening: where is the change mentionned ?
<glatzor> hello Riddell, why did you merge the large autogen patch of NCommander? What issues do you see compared to running autogen.sh at build time?
<rgreening> Tonio_: talk to glatzor in #packagekit.
<Tonio_> rgreening: oki
<rgreening> nm.. glatzor is here
<rgreening> glatzor: -> Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll ping him tomorrow, but if we can build against the current one, then, I'm fine with it :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: hi ;)
<rgreening> glatzor: Tonio_ was wondering about the patch to allow 0.4 to build with 0.3.14 backend
<rgreening> care to elaborate.
<NCommander> glatzor, rerunning ./autogen.sh at build time means that autotools must be in the chroot. This causes a LOT of headaches when things are backported, or when autotools gets updated.
<glatzor> Tonio_, the at bindings of packagekit have been quite mature for monthes. so there haven't been many changes between 0.3.14 and 0.4.x.
<NCommander> glatzor, a buncho of the desktop team packages do this, as did KDE packages before 4.x
<Tonio_> glatzor: oki
<glatzor> Tonio_, s/at bindings/qt bindings/
<Tonio_> glatzor: I suppose this means we have to go on a separate package for libpackagekit-qt right ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: or can you backport the changes so that I can build kpackagekit ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, one change was revert some time later and the other one was adding a missing piece of api which is now used in kpackagekit 0.4
<glatzor> Tonio_, so the patch only adds 20 lines of code
<Tonio_> glatzor: the libpackagekit-qt patch ? nice :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: then there is no need to patch kpackagekit if my ujnderstanding is correct ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, right
<Tonio_> glatzor: hum, what would be good is to use your ppa for this...
<Tonio_> glatzor: I can package kpackagekit tomorrow morning,pretty early
<glatzor> Tonio_, you will get it in some minutes there
<Tonio_> glatzor: you rock :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: let's meet tomorrow morning for tests then ;)
<rgreening> sounds good
<glatzor> Tonio_, I just wanted to give the opportunity to use a later kpackagekit version. but I cannot give any recommendations on this.
<Tonio_> glatzor: and I understand that :) I'll perform a complete QA test on it
<rgreening> shtylman: any luck
<Tonio_> glatzor: I was very affraid about API changes, but those 20 lines of code may not be that dangerous
<shtylman> rgreening: yea..I just got my cache updated
<shtylman> and am gonna do an update with your repo now
<rgreening> Tonio_: It may be prudent to do this, as if gnome/ubuntu decides to upgrade packagekit in the backend, our fronteend woulkd be ready/tested.
<rgreening> shtylman: cool
<Tonio_> rgreening: true that
<glatzor> rgreening, no. I won't upgrade packagekit to 0.4.x
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> stranger things have happened glatzor
<shtylman> rgreening: installed...now what?
<rgreening> logout, restart kdm, login (hopefully).
<rgreening> my kdm kept dumpting me to cmd line
<shtylman> same here :(
<shtylman> check your log?
<shtylman> I get a filed to set tiling error
<shtylman> tiling seems to be the problem...at least for me
<shtylman> rgreening: running start x seeming to work
<shtylman> nvm...that crapped out
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> so its 64 bit related. 32 bit seems to run just fine
<shtylman> well...jesus dandy
<rgreening> now, exactly what, I do not know.
<rgreening> I had ddxSigGiveUp as last line before kdm dies
<shtylman> ok...I rebooted
<shtylman> kdm still fails
<shtylman> but startx worked
<shtylman> and kded4 is taking 100% cpu
<rgreening> weird
<shtylman> ok..killed that
<shtylman> anyhow...yea..I was able to get graphics stuff
<shtylman> what graphics card you have?
<shtylman> great...killing kded4 means I don't get to type anymore apprently...
<shtylman> and plasma does not play nice at all
<rgreening> I have an intel gm45
<rgreening> pure intel chipset
<shtylman> I have intel as well
<rgreening> hmm... which?
<shtylman> oh..man
<shtylman> 950 or so maybe
<rgreening> ok, I know that works, on my x86, thats what I have
<rgreening> so its 64bit related somehow
<shtylman> fun
<shtylman> someone is playing with integers and pointers incorrectly :)
<rgreening> not so much. Riddell? Suggestions on how to debug this as a possible 64 bit issue?
<rgreening> shtylman: ya
<shtylman> my first guess is in the libqt4-opengl-dev package...but I dunno
<rgreening> shtylman: can you look at kdm.log and Xorg.0.log and .xsession-errors and see if you see any ref to "error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)"
<hunger> Is it possible that phonon-backend-xine from kde > 4.1.4 sneaked into intrepid/backports or updates?
<shtylman> yep
<shtylman> in kdm.log
<shtylman> rgreening: ^
<rgreening> did you have that before updating
<rgreening> I never
<rgreening> and thats why X fails. now, why does Qt trigger that.
<rgreening> NCommander: ping
<shtylman> no..I don't think I did
<rgreening> and shtylmanit's kdmgreet that appears to die, not sure if the mrtt issue is cause or result or what.
<shtylman> yea..I noticed that kdmgreet dies too
<rgreening> shtylman: do you have 4GB RAM o rgreater?
<shtylman> on a side note...the latest updates cause my kded4 to use an obscene amount of cpu
<shtylman> rgreening: 2
<rgreening> o
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> shtylman: can you run X on the cmdline not startx
<rgreening> see if at least x launches
<rgreening> shtylman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/315819
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315819 in xorg-server "kde4 KDM does not restart X when killed with ctrl+alt+backspace" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> seems interesting
<rgreening> shtylman: so the mtrr may not be a real issue.
<rgreening> and we are back to kdmgreet crash.
<rgreening> shtylman: I wonder if you disable compositing effects. would that make a difference?
<rgreening> or load gdm instead?
<shtylman> rgreening: trying the X only thing...and I think kdmgreet is the best option for starting to see what it loads
<shtylman> rgreening: thats an interesting idea...
<rgreening> k
<shtylman> rgreening: I can't even just do X right now
<rgreening> really?
<rgreening> what does it say
<shtylman> x fails with 'failed to set tiling'
<devfil2> Riddell: ping
<rgreening> dunno why you have that
<Riddell> glatzor: he asked me too, it's not very clean but neither is any approach with autoconf
<Riddell> hi devfil2
<rgreening> shtylman: can you try the vesa driver in your xorg.conf?
<rgreening> and then start X?
<shtylman> yea..I was gonna suggest that
<rgreening> :)
<devfil2> Riddell: can you please upload http://paste.ubuntu.com/120207/ ?
<shtylman> damn...how do I kill a running X server
<JontheEchidna> hunger: kde 4.2 should be entering intrepid-backports soon
<shtylman> rgreening: vesa fails
<Riddell> devfil2: uploaded
<devfil2> Riddell: thanks :)
<shtylman> rgreening: or at least nothing shows up
<shtylman> server seems to start...but it makes a black screen
<rgreening> X by itself does nothing
<rgreening> yes, thats good
<shtylman> ahh ok
<Riddell> NCommander: could you big up this build https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kde4libs/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu2~intrepid1
<rgreening> shtylman: so, hmm.... weird. try running startx with vesa
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> rgreening: that was good to go
<shtylman> (man qt 4.5 is fast)
<shtylman> its visibly faster...
<rgreening> so intel driver on 64 bit causes kdmgreet to crash (possibly a vblank issue).
<rgreening> arg.
<rgreening> anyone else have 64 bit but non intel vid?
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> vblank...what would kdmgreet be doing to cause that?
<shtylman> rgreening: and my desktop effects have been off the whole time...so its not that
<rgreening> dunno. saw it in my syslog. do yo uget a drm/vblank error in your syslog?
<shtylman> yea..I do
<shtylman> im running with the i915 driver
<rgreening> ok, there is a vblank issue with intel driver.
<shtylman> well dandy
<rgreening> though, why qt is exposing this now...
<rgreening> doesn't make sense.
<rgreening> NCommander: ^^^
<shtylman> they probly changed drawing code to make things more optimal
<rgreening> any iseas, ans you are the big qt hacker
<rgreening> NCommander: 6
<shtylman> and that could expose minor vid card errors
<rgreening> s/6/^^
<rgreening> shtylman: maybe....
<rgreening> oh my.
<rgreening> so vesa is working for you?
<shtylman> appears so
<shtylman> but that was with startx
<shtylman> let me try kdm
<rgreening> ok, play with it for a bit. try via kdm
<rgreening> ya
<shtylman> ooo
<shtylman> on leaving kde (without kdm) I got
<shtylman> waiting for X server to shut down error setting MTRR ... etc...invalid argument (22)
<shtylman> and kdm crashes with vesa
<rgreening> ok.. see what kdm does
<shtylman> kdmgreet crashes with the MTRR error
<rgreening> but startx works... interesting
<rgreening> do you have nepomuk enabled?
<shtylman> probly
<shtylman> should I turn it off?
<rgreening> try disabling (for a hoot) and try bot startx and kdm
<shtylman> (I do have it enabled)
<rgreening> try it off... im curious
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> startx worked (and kded4 is no longer 100% cpu..which is nice :) )
<rgreening> exit startx
<shtylman> kdm is still no go
<rgreening> did startx exit clean
<rgreening> ok, try reboot with vesa, nepomuk disabled, and composite effects off.
<shtylman> startx seems to exit clean
<rgreening> ok. thats promising
<rgreening> brb
<shtylman> kdm failed on reboot
<Tonio_> glatzor: I have to go, just a little notice about the deps arround packagekit...
<Tonio_> glatzor: libpackagekit-qt doesn't depend on the backend... I don't know if that's normal, but in case it is, I have to add to kpackagekit dep on packagekit backend
<Tonio_> glatzor: We'll have to discuss this tomorrow I guess
<glatzor> Tonio_, no. the deps are perfect.
<glatzor> Tonio_, just depend on packagekit
<Tonio_> glatzor: oki doki
<glatzor> Tonio_, packagekit depends on the backends
<Tonio_> glatzor: yeah I've seen that
<glatzor> Tonio_, circular dependencies would be a pain in upgrade situations
<Tonio_> glatzor: yeah It's just strange to me that the lib doesn't depend on the backend...
<Tonio_> glatzor: but you certainly have a good reason for this :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll fix the deps on the kpackagekit package
<shtylman> rgreening: gdm worked on vesa
<rgreening> shtylman: it has to be 64bit related... I installed on my x86 with intel 945gme and it runs fine.
<rgreening> shtylman: I wonder if kde meeds a rebuild?
<rgreening> Riddell: ^^
<shtylman> that would be an easy first step
<shtylman> maybe just kdm?
<rgreening> fabo: ping. need some held. did you test your debian qt 4.5.0 with amd64 bit?
<rgreening> shtylman: maybe...
<shtylman> what source package has kdm in it?
<shtylman> rgreening: gdm also works with intel driver
<rgreening> kdebase-workspace
<rgreening> shtylman: ok, so you have a working solution for the moment. I'll upload workspace to my PPA and rebuild
<shtylman> rgreening: ok
<rgreening> shtylman: do yo uget the mtrr error message?
<rgreening> with gdm
<shtylman> not that I can see
<rgreening> hrmmm
<shtylman> but I do get the tiling error
<rgreening> shtylman: maybe you had that before.
<shtylman> its possible
<shtylman> the gdm log has no mention of the mtrr error
<shtylman> nor does xorg
<rgreening> shtylman: I get the tiling erron on my 945 on x86 which works
<shtylman> (how long does ppa take to compile?)
<shtylman> rgreening: ok..so thats not a problem, only mtrr
<rgreening> dunno. cant remember
<rgreening> seems to be a symptom for sure
<shtylman> rgreening: is it like a day? or less? just curious for my own files whether its worth it to use ppa or compile locally
<rgreening> hr maybe?
<shtylman> oh wow...thats faster than I thought
<rgreening> uploaded
<rgreening> qt4.5.0 taks 3 hrs
<shtylman> damn
<rgreening> I don't think workspace is that long
<Quintasan> rgreening: you uploaded qt4.5 packages? :3
<rgreening> Quintasan: yes. do you have 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Quintasan> 64 bit
<shtylman> oh joy!
<rgreening> awesome. we need help
<rgreening> Quintasan: willing to break something
<Quintasan> Anytime :3
<rgreening> ok, qt 4.5.0 in my PPA doesn't seem to like 64 bit (at least with intel vid)
<Quintasan> just let me backup my home
<rgreening> Quintasan: do you have intel vid or other?
<Quintasan> radeon 9550
<rgreening> ok, good a diff card to try
<rgreening> Quintasan: I would recommend installing gdm as it seems to work if kdm fails (which is what we see)
<rgreening> Quintasan: my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa
<rgreening> shtylman: can you update via PPA. A new qt built and I disabled some patches...
<Quintasan> kk, I'll test it asap, just need to eat something @_@
<rgreening> kk
<devfil2> Riddell: can you please upload also http://paste.ubuntu.com/120220/plain/ ?
<shtylman> rgreening: watch pactches disabled?
<shtylman> rgreening: I do update, but see no new at packages
<rgreening> 0180, 30,40,41,50,70,71,80,81
<shtylman> *qt
<rgreening> shtylman: oh, maybe repor hasnt copied yet...
<rgreening> build is done...
<rgreening> oh and 16 was disabled too.
<rgreening> shtylman: you still have the PPA enabled?
<shtylman> yea
<Riddell> devfil2: it builds fine without any modification?
<jjesse> nixternal: you around or still out looking for a job?
<nixternal> both :)
<devfil2> Riddell: yes, do you want the build log?
<rgreening> shtylman: try updating again. its available
<Riddell> devfil2: I'll take your word for it
<shtylman> new qt package?
<jjesse> nixternal: working on add-applications should we use kpackagekit or Add and Remove Software?  Or software Managemetn in the docs
<rgreening> shtylman: ~ppa10
<shtylman> don't see it
<nixternal> hrmm, good question....
<nixternal> Riddell: is add/remove going to get replaced in jaunty?
<shtylman> I updated but dist-upgrade doesn't want to update anything
<devfil2> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~d.filoni/+archive/ppa/+build/875760
<rgreening> shtylman: or did you install ~ppa10 already?
<jjesse> i thought add remove would be replaced by kpackagekit?  or am i not understanding how things are working
<nixternal> i thought it would stay but the big adept thingy was going bye bye
<Riddell> nixternal: probably not, rgreening is working with upstream on it
<shtylman> rgreening: I have ppa10 already
<nixternal> Riddell: so it is safe to use add/remove in the documentation then?
<rgreening> shtylman: ok...
<rgreening> Riddell: did you upload qt 4.5.0 yet?
<Riddell> rgreening: not yet
<shtylman> rgreening: I am off to class, will get on irc there and continue
<nixternal> jjesse: I am planning on doing some doc work this weekend...we are supposed to bug jam on saturday, but they are calling for 6+ inches of snow
<rgreening> shtylman: ty
<jjesse> hrmm so i've removed some references to add/remove so we should revert
<nixternal> Riddell: if you haven't heard or caught on, I am no longer employed :(  so that means you need to make some room for me to get back in if I can :)
<Riddell> nixternal: erk, that's nasty
<nixternal> that it is
<rgreening> Riddell: if I have a FFE  think the changes can be made before launch for the add remove. I have a kcm that can be used as Add/Remove in start menu.
<Riddell> rgreening: how does that work?
<rgreening> kcmshell4 kpk_addrm_simple will launch my module. we have a desktop link for that in the start menu.
<rgreening> yes?
<Riddell> rgreening: but how does it get the list of applications and populate its tree view?  that's what you were struggling with before
<rgreening> Riddell: oh, that's a work in progress with upstream. I was only saying how "it could/would" be. Some of the work is already patched in upstream for app-install-data, packagekit and kpackagekit. I have to get those patches, review and see whats missing and how I need to integrate.
<Riddell> rgreening: hrm, that means changing to the new version of packagekit presumably
<Riddell> nixternal, jjesse: probably best not to refer to it in docs yet anyway
<rgreening> no, the patch would be available/backported to 0.3.14. This is a requirement we discussed with packagekit team and they agreed.
<Riddell> rgreening: oh, interesting
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> who da man
<Riddell> rgreening: I compiled qt 4.5 with phonon and now I have <audio> working in arora, but <video> only works with sound not video
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> brb (hopefully). trying qt 4.5.0 ...
<Riddell> ah hah, arora needs this http://code.google.com/p/arora/issues/detail?id=251
<Riddell> ah hah, arora needs this http://code.google.com/p/arora/issues/detail?id=251
<shtylman_> rgreening: anything new?
<rgreening> nope. tried my updated build... still same issue. kdmgreet fails. startx works.
<rgreening> brb. going to reboot
<shtylman_> Riddell: I will test the installer and run it through a full install tonight, also, the gtk guys did a few more updates and I will take a look at those to see where ours stands in relation
<Quintasan> thats damn nice, something killed my computer while copying the etc dir form my home >_<
<rgreening> shtylman: gdm works... but not kdm
<shtylman_> rgreening: :/
<rgreening> so, a rebuild may or may not correct... will see
<shtylman_> have you tried a kdm rebuild?
<rgreening> its building
<shtylman_> gotcha
<Quintasan> rgreening: What after I upgrade qt?
<shtylman_> pray
<rgreening> have you loged out? did you install gdm just in case?
<Quintasan> gdm installed, just backing up the rest of files :/
<rgreening> kk
<rgreening> did you set kdm or gdm as default?
<Quintasan> anyone encoutered the xapian error?
<Quintasan> let me check
<rgreening> we want to test kdm if it works with non-ntel video and new Qt 4.5.0 on 64 bit
<ScottK> Amarok FTBFS if anyone is looking for something useful to work on ....
<DreadKnight> does the network manager plasmoid works for you guys in jaunty?
<rgreening> DreadKnight: yus
<DreadKnight> always crashes my plasma... and i can't use the wireless for quite a while now
<DreadKnight> i have WPA..
<DreadKnight> and seems the bluetooth has the option for audio devices greyed out... wanted to use my bluetooth headset heh
<rgreening> make sure you remove any old networkmanager settings related to it in ~/.kde and in Kwallet.
<DreadKnight> thanks, will try that out
<rgreening> Quintasan: any luck
<DreadKnight> and i don't want kde-twitter plamoid to ask for pass every time i start the pc...
<DreadKnight> i guess that's for launching the wallet hmm
<rgreening> DreadKnight: prob. mine doesn't ask me and I use the wallet. Only wallet asks if you set a password in wallet.
<DreadKnight> mhm
<DreadKnight> so i should get rid of the pass for kwallet access
<rgreening> DreadKnight: I cant recommend to remove security, but if you dont really need it, then sure. The wallet will store and you dont get asked for a password.
<DreadKnight> yeah
<DreadKnight> so in jaunty my ./kde4 should be useless
<DreadKnight> and not sure where settings for network manager are stored in ./kde
<DreadKnight> found them
<DreadKnight> share/knetworkmanager
<DreadKnight> apps*
<fabo> rgreening: yes. I'm using Qt under amd64
<rgreening> fabo: what vid card do you have?
<fabo> rgreening: nvidia and intel
<rgreening> fabo: I built using basically your build, with a small few kubuntu differences. Qt 4.5 works on my 32 bit system but not on my 64. Same with  shtylman who has a intel 945 (I have GM45)
<rgreening> basically, kdmgreet crashes
<shtylman_> fabo: are you using both cards under 64bit?
<rgreening> fabo: are you using kde 4.2? and was iyour kde rebuilt on top of qt 4.5?
<rgreening> fabo: also which xserver and video driver version are you running? we are trying to narrow down where the issue occurs.
<rgreening> shtylman: other than kdmgreet, other things seem stable... how bout your side?
<fabo> yes, I'm using each laptop under amd64
<fabo> rgreening: yes, kde 4.2 + kdebase-worskpace with the kdm fix
<rgreening> which kdm fix fabo
<rgreening> cause that's what I am apparantly missing
<shtylman_> rgreening: agreed
<shtylman_> rgreening: I have been opening and using other stuff, and it hasn't crashed
<shtylman_> plasma drawing on some of the widgets has a few glitches, but otherwise pretty stable
<fabo> rgreening: r922805_kdm_qt4.5_crash_fix.diff
<rgreening> I dont have that. do you have a link?
<shtylman_> rgreening: out for a bit (desktop still on, so feel free to leave messages for todo or updates and I will check when I get back)
<fabo> 922805 is kde svn commit
<rgreening> ok.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, Riddell: I need this promoted ^^ asap for Qt 4.5.0.
<rgreening> ty fabo. :)
<fabo> np
<fabo> btw, my intel card is an i945
<fabo> for nvidia, I'm using nouveau
<rgreening> ok, at least I know it does work
<rgreening> I was puling my hair out.
<Quintasan> Looks like bad luck
<rgreening> Quintasan: I think we have a fix. Use gdm for now. kdm needs to be patched to work correctly.
<fabo> or startx
<Quintasan> I killed my computer for second time today >_<
<rgreening> Quintasan: thats an hourly venture for me
<Quintasan> Yeah, but not while copying data, right?
<Quintasan> The best thing is I lost unimportant data
<Quintasan> It's dead
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Congrats on the qt4-x11 SRU going through.
<JontheEchidna> Thx.
<Quintasan> rgreening: if you will get the fixed (hopefully) kdm, let me know
<rgreening> Quintasan: I will upload in my PPA later, assuming JontheEchidna or Riddell do not already have the Qt 4.5.0 fix for workspace already queued up...
<JontheEchidna> I can't actually upload anything... Riddell will have to do that
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you know if the fix was already picked up or not? If not, we need to put this in
<JontheEchidna> Doesn't look like it: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok. I'll make the patch and bzr up it
<rgreening> I forgot to look there.... my brain... my poor brain
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: speaking of SRUs, could you take a look at bug 303505 please? It's been approved for upload
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/303505/+text)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not right now.  Perhaps tonight.
<JontheEchidna> Ok.
<Quintasan> hmm It works faster (or it's my imagination)
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.5? It's supposed to be faster. :)
<Quintasan> Hah, also menus in lancelot disappeard but I knew it before :P
<rgreening> Quintasan: just uploaded ned kdebase-workspace to my PPA to build. Should fix the kdm issue. kdebase-workspace_4.2.0-0ubuntu6~ppa2
<rgreening> shtylman: ^^
<DreadKnight> mrrr network manager applet still now working
<DreadKnight> crashes plasma
<Quintasan> rgreening: it disappeared a second ago Oo
<DreadKnight> and in the network manager i have no actuall "connect" button
<rgreening> Quintasan: no, I deleted that one. it was the one without the patch
<Quintasan> rgreening: ok
<rgreening> the new one is uploaded to be built.
<rgreening> so, once it builds... it's ~ppa2 extension.
<Quintasan> hmm, I like ufw-kde ;)
<rgreening> Quintasan: if it was finished... its a work in progress.
<rgreening> I still have a lot of backend stuff to implement.
<rgreening> but ty :)
<rgreening> Quintasan: I was planning to have it on the DVD for Jaunty, but everything else took over my time.
<rgreening> but, I'll hopefully get it into Universe at some point and then for Jaunty +1
<Quintasan> rgreening: Happens :D I wanted to learn Qt4 but I'm preparing for exams so no Qt for me :<
<rgreening> Quintasan: I've been teaching myself via KDE api.kde.org and a couple of PyQt books. so far, so good.
<rgreening> Riddell: do you have a link to the bugfix for kdebindings? or better yet and actual patch?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: is there a numbering convention for our kubuntu patches? or pick the next highest available?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: next highest, avoid resuing numbers
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> twas what I thought
<Quintasan> Riddell: poke, I've fixed the package :3
<Quintasan> (hopefully)
<Quintasan> rgreening: too bad the icon of ufw-kde is the same as adept update notifier :D
<rgreening> Quintasan: I know. The app isn't finished. I was teaching myself PyQt while writing it. so I borrowed some bits. Never made an icon (yet)
<Quintasan> rgreening: It just made me think "WTF? More updates?!"
<Quintasan> :P
<rgreening> Riddell: new kdebase-workspace needs to be uploaded from bzr to fix KDM greet crash under Qt 4.5.0.
<rgreening> Quintasan: Bwhahahahah
<JontheEchidna> bug 320915 is a beautiful sea of Fix Released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in cdbs "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<Riddell> so, bottle of champaign later, where are we?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what package did you fix?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you need an SRU uploaded?
<shtylman> rgreening: I am trying to update from your ppa but getting dependency errors
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes, bug 303505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303505 in kdesdk "Apply in Preferences dialog in Kompare crash" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303505
<ScottK> Riddell: koffice FTBFS added to amarok, so fun all around.
<Riddell> meh, devfil promised it wouldn't
<ScottK> At a guess he test built on Intrepid.
<ScottK> Riddell: We need to get rid of it's build-dep on kdelibs-doc so it can go NBS.
<ScottK> ... while we're at it.
<ScottK> (note that's the we that means someone other than me)
<ScottK> FYI, anyone doing Python stuff, the supported Python versions in Jaunty changed from 2.4/2.5 to 2.5/2.6 yesterday.
<shtylman> rgreening: I get package dependency errors from your ppa
<rgreening> shtylman: what ones?
<rgreening> on workspace?
<shtylman> rgreening: all of them say they depend on ?=4.5.0 but 4.5.0~+rc1...etc is installed
<rgreening> if so, ya, I see
<rgreening> some auto magic... I think I messed up the Qt SHLIBS
<rgreening> Riddell: ^^
<rgreening> some advice...
<Riddell> umm, dunno, worked for me
<rgreening> shtylman: I think I was supposed to specify something different in the Qt build.
<Riddell> rgreening: any changes in what you e-mailed me other than the changelog?
<shtylman> rgreening: I see
<rgreening> Riddell: nope.
<rgreening> Riddell: in the qt build I set SHLIBS var to 4.5.0. I think that will cause a problem. In my ppa I cant install rebuild kdm
<rgreening> I think I was supposed to set it to 4.5.0~+rc1
<rgreening> kdm: Depends: libqt4-dbus (>= 4.5.0) but 4.5.0~+rc1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<shtylman> yea...same problem here
<rgreening> SO that would need to be fixed in my Qt build.
<rgreening> Riddell: thoughts?
<Riddell> yes I agree
<seele> rgreening: http://wm161.net/2009/02/19/kpackagekit-040-released/
<seele> rgreening: you know about kpackagekit 0.4.0?
<Riddell> that was a very good bottle of champaign
<rgreening> seele: yes
<seele> rgreening: ok good
<rgreening> seele: Tonio_ said he would look at the build tomorrow.
<seele> rgreening: ok. don't want to repeat any work
<rgreening> nope
<rgreening> Riddell: this line in Qt rules... SHLIBSVERSION := 4.5.0
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm lost ... no more champain. less drinky more helpy .. hee hee
<rgreening> :P
<Riddell> I end up with package which e.g. Depend on libqtcore4 (= 4.5.0~+rc1-0ubuntu1~ppa9)
<Riddell> building now with the 4.5.0~+rc1-0ubuntu1, we'll see what comes out
<rgreening> Riddell: what did you change
<rgreening> that SHLIBS line
<Riddell> didn't change anything, it's still  SHLIBSVERSION := 4.5.0
<Riddell> just changed to the changelog you e-mailed me
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... when I build kdebase-workspace against it, it says I need qt 4.5.0
<rgreening> do I have to mod the kde build?
<NCommander> so kdebindings committed suidice ...
<NCommander> Nice.
<Riddell> rgreening: ah, hrm, interesting
<ScottK> NCommander: How so?
<NCommander> ScottK, it doesn't like the new python
<ScottK> Ah.  Not suprising.
<ScottK> At least you can test build that locally.
<Riddell> I would have thought that python updates would happen along with other toolchain type bits
<shtylman> rgreening: any luck over there?
<Riddell> rgreening: I confirm, trying now with SHLIBSVERSION := 4.5.0~+rc1
<ScottK> Riddell: One would think.  But the last time doko broke half the Python world it was after the last Alpha, so this is progress.
<ScottK> NCommander: Where does PY_MAJOR_VERSION get set?
<NCommander> Build system I think
<ScottK> Found it
<ScottK> sprintf( python_dll_name, python_dll_name_format, PY_MAJOR_VERSION, PY_MINOR_VERSION );
<ScottK> NCommander: So I think it doesn't like what that has to say.
<NCommander> Oh, thats probably being defined by pthon
<ScottK> Wanna go bug doko?
<NCommander> not really.
<kuaera> I am having problems with the new network manager and was informed to come here.
<kuaera> Attempting to load the KDE desktop from KDM causes it to freeze after the Internet icon, and I cannot access encrypted wireless networks.
<kuaera> I am running Jaunty on an IBM Thinkpad T42, if that helps any.
<shtylman> if a package is UNRELEASED, can I still upload it to my ppa?
<shtylman> or do I have to change rename something first?
<Riddell> shtylman: you have to change it to jaunty or whatever version you want to compile on
<shtylman> Riddell: is that a changelog change? or a flag I can set when building the source pagacke?
<shtylman> *package
<Riddell> changelog
<shtylman> gotcha
<Riddell> dpkg-deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (3, ret=-1): cat (data): No space left on device
<Riddell> jings, qt is a beast
<Riddell> kuaera: tonio is the network manager man, he's not here
<Riddell> kuaera: try knetworkmanager as a substitute in the mean time
<shtylman> if a debuild is building multiple deb files, can I specify only a particular one for it to rebuild?
<JontheEchidna> nope, debuild builds the entire source package at once and then splits up the installed files to their packages
<shtylman> thanks...I just really hate rebuilding ubiquity...damn template generation takes forever... :(
<ghostcube> hmm anyone knows this ppa ?
<ghostcube>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/hortont/ppa/ubuntu
<ghostcube> oO
<shtylman> what makes it special?
<ghostcube> hmm it has libsoup 2.25 and would be cool if anyone knews if the package is fine :)
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> if not i must try my own :D
<kuaera> Riddell: I read that, but I could not respond; thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-20
<ghostcube> hmmm is there anything known why /dev/dsp isnt working on intreoid kde4.2 intel hda OB SK
<ghostcube> my games claim no /dev/dsp available
<ghostcube> but this worked a time ago very well
<ghostcube> all oss thingies are installed and loaded
<ghostcube> oO
<Riddell> ~twitter update I'm glad the internet has good blogs to read while I wait for qt compiles.  I recommend badscience.net
<kubotu> status updated
<ScottK> Riddell: According to doko we need to recompile the python QT stuff now that we've moved from 2.4/2.5 to 2.5/2.6.  He promises email tomorrow.
<Riddell> I can imagine that to be the case
 * ScottK looks at the buildd backlog and despairs..
 * JontheEchidna links our kdepim bugs to upstream bugs
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/bin/ktnefviewer
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/ktnefviewer found in kdepim-dbg, ktnef
<JontheEchidna> hmmmm
<JontheEchidna> Ah, we don't package it anymore
<ScottK> Isn't it embedded in kdepim now?
<ScottK> libsdl1.2 is fixed.  It was a bad merge, not the fault of our arts eradication campaign.
<shtylman> will qt4.5 be shipped with jaunty?
<ScottK> That seems likely at this point.
<maco> since KMail crashes when i try to set my GPG encryption key, how *can* i set it?
<maco> is there a text file somewhere?
<shtylman> some plasma widgets have drawing issues with the new qt
<maco> with qt 4.5?
<vorian> maco: really?
<maco> that's known... that's why kubuntu's shipping 4.4, isn't it?
 * vorian unsets and resets
<maco> 4.4 has a bunch of layout stuff broken so the plasmoids are all hacked to work with it
<maco> think of it as Internet Explorer CSS
<shtylman> yea...I installed 4.5 from rgreening ppa and layout stuff seems to be ok
<maco> so 4.5 fixes it (think: WebKit) but thus makes it incompatible
<shtylman> oh..havn't checked webkit stuff yet
<shtylman> but the folder view plasmoid is broken
<maco> WebKit was the first to pass Acid3
<shtylman> nice
<maco> so i'm using it as the example of "standards compliant CSS" v. "Internet Explorer CSS"
<shtylman> heh
<ScottK> As I hear it KDE 4.2.1 will have a patch set for Qt4.5 compatibility.
<vorian> we shall soon find out
<maco> really? i thought they were just going with 4.3 being the 4.5 compatible one
<shtylman> to patch 4.2?
<shtylman> will we get to it in time?
<vorian> shtylman: it will be done upstream
<vorian> s/will/is being
<ScottK> 4.2.1 is due out in ~a week or so.
<scott_ev> evenin all, first time here
<vorian> march 4th
<vorian> hi scott_ev
<ScottK> o/ scott_ev
<ScottK> OK, for some large definition of 'or so'.
<vorian> ScottK: scott_ev is interesting in helping on the bug-squad
<vorian> interested, even
 * ScottK looks at JontheEchidna as he's Mr. Bug.
<vorian> JontheEchidna: ^
<ScottK> scott_ev: Glad to have you.  We definitely need more help.
<scott_ev> I did qa in a MSFT environment a few years ago.
<scott_ev> good
<scott_ev> same mind set applies, sort of
<shtylman> ScottK: gotcha
<ScottK> It's a bit different I think.
<shtylman> will we pull upstream again?
<shtylman> or just the patch set
<ScottK> shtylman: We will move to 4.2.1 and probably even 4.2.2 before release.
<shtylman> thats fast
<ScottK> scott_ev: The key thing is to get good bug reports so we can either fix our packaging problems or upstream can get them fixed.
<ScottK> Bugs found now have a decent shot at being in a load we have before release.
<shtylman> ScottK: how are bugs that go upstream handled?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna is the expert, but generally you file a bug at bugs.kde.org and then link the b.k.o bug to the LP bug.
<ScottK> Then we'll see status change on the remote bug watch and know what's up
<ScottK> Part two of important is making the bug reporters feel like it's worth their time to report stuff.
<scott_ev> ScottK: understood
<ScottK> That's more of a social problem than a technical one, but very important.
<maco> ScottK: that one seems to work not so well
<maco> :-/
<ScottK> maco: Agreed.
<ScottK> I don't think that in general the Ubuntu bug squad is doing really well about that.
<maco> i think a lot of us triagers ask all the questions we can think of then go "uhh....i don't think that's enough info, but i don't know what else devs need, so i give up" and hope someone else will take over triaging
<ScottK> I think we do better in Kubuntu with KDE stuff, but there's always room for improvement.
<vorian> maco: i cannot reproduce your gpg crash in kmail
<scott_ev> what chanel is the bugs announce running on?
<ScottK> maco: I see a lot of Can you reproduce this in an current release -> Incomplete.
<ScottK> That's pretty demotivating I think.
<maco> vorian: i can set the *signing* key
<shtylman> yea
<ScottK> vorian: Install seahorse and I expect you can reproduce the hell out of it.
<vorian> ah, no way!
<maco> ScottK: i'm not using seahorse agent!
<maco> i'm using gpg-agent
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'm probably going to feel like your system is forever haunted by seahorse.
<maco> but for encryption i click the "choose" button and select my key. not sure if i get to the "OK" button or not, but it crashes before i get back to the screen that shows what keys are currently set and has teh "apply" button
<maco> hahha
<ScottK> Got backtrace?
<maco> scott_ev: #ubuntu-bugs-announce i think
<maco> ScottK: not yet. i just hit it when kmail went "i refuse to send this email encrypted because your key is not set"
<scott_ev> maco: thx, I was hoping for one specific to Kubuntu
<maco> scott_ev: same bug tracker
<scott_ev> goode
<maco> and the same apps can be run in both
<scott_ev> I have it scrolling right now
<scott_ev> ok, thx
<shtylman> I think that sometimes the problem for reporting bugs is the time it takes to report the bug
<shtylman> even with the simple launchpad interface it can be a burden
<maco> lp's nicer than bugzilla, but i often just go upstream rather than boher with waiting for it to be forwarded
<maco> if you know it's upstream, don't bother telling the *buntu folks
<maco> i'm install kmail-dbgsym now
<maco> LOL nice debug output! "KCrash: Application 'kmail' crashing..."
<maco> ScottK: halp!
<maco> gdb says "no stack"
<maco> :)
<maco> *:(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ You around?
<ScottK> That or maybe vorian has a suggestion on getting a stack trace?
<maco> also:  The program has no registers now.
<maco> i have the dbg output from while it ran if that helps. it crashes on an ASSERT
<maco> im guessing that means the assert received a 0
<ScottK> Keep in mind the only programming I do is in Python.  You almost certainly know better than I do.
<maco> really?
<maco> ok
<maco> well next time i have to look at python, i'm asking you
<maco> that stuff's weird. the brackets are invisible O_O
<rgreening> Riddell: ping. <awake>?
<rgreening> shtylman: ping
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<ScottK> rgreening: I think you're closer to him than anyone else who's active at the moment.  Run over and wake him up.
<rgreening> lol. tru dat
<rgreening> the altantic is a bit cold to swim in this time of year
<rgreening> ScottK: do you know if Riddell got the Qt build figured out?
<scott_ev> vorian: off topic. are you a freenode staffer?
<ScottK> Lost my keyboard for a bit there.
<ScottK> rgreening: No.
<maco> rgreening is further east than me?
<ScottK> I'm firther east than you.
<ScottK> i/u
<ScottK> He's in Newfoundland.  Further north too.
<rgreening> Im in th emost easterly point in north america
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> And location of the oldest city in north america
<ScottK> North America/island pretending to be part of North America.
<rgreening> and location of the first wireless transatlantic signal :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<rgreening> Yeah, well we were our own country once too.
<rgreening> :P
<maco> ah ok
<rgreening> republic of newfoundand!
<rgreening> woo-hoo
<maco> ScottK: i always forget baltimore is northeast.
<maco> in my head, it's near Frederick
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> I always think I95 runs north/south, but it really doesn't.
<rgreening> *yawn*
<jussi01> rgreening: +1 on that ;)
<Nightrose> hmmm there is a lot of gnome stuff to be installed on my intrepid system in updates today
<Nightrose> anyone got an idea what this is about?
<Sput> they're infecting you!
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> gnomemount and libgnomeprintutil to name two
<maco> Nightrose: aptitude why gnomemount
<maco> ?
<Nightrose> i   mugshot        Depends    libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 1:2.17.90)
<Nightrose> i A libgnomevfs2-0 Recommends gnome-mount
<maco> ok so its because you have mugshot installed
<Nightrose> but there is no upgrade of mugshot available
<Nightrose> so i don't understand why i get all those new packages it wants me to install
<Nightrose> i'll investigate some more
<Riddell> NCommander: please rescore https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu2~intrepid1/+build/871126
<NCommander> What, you don't like it -5000 build score :-)?
 * NCommander did that so the Jaunty builds would take presence during feature freeze.
<NCommander> rescored.
<Riddell> hi jploh
<jploh> hello
<jploh> i'm new to python and kde. i've been trying to poke around with KNotification. it seems that i still need to create an instance of QApplication
<jploh> my code is here http://pastebin.com/m7dc1a14a and i also made an app.notifyrc
<jploh> maybe someone here can point me to the right direction
<Riddell> jploh: yes, you always need a KApplication
<Riddell> and a mainloop exec_()
<Riddell> else it won't do anything
<Riddell> here's a notification example
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/notifier.py
<jploh> thanks!
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/notifier.notifyrc
<jploh> great!
<Riddell> you need to put the .notifyrc file in /usr/share/kde4/apps/notifier
<jploh> i was thinking of using wx, i guess i should use qt completely?
<Riddell> and killall knotify4; knotify4 to restart it
<Riddell> jploh: to use knotify you have to use KDE
<jploh> yes, i'm using kde now.
<Riddell> you can also use just qt but then you're limited to qsystemtrayicon.message() or making your own popup widget
<jploh> got it. thanks a million
<Tonio_> Riddell: k3b svn seems to stabilize a bit... not that many updates now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably come out with a package today or tomorrow so that we can test
<Tonio_> and "hi all", of course :)
<ghostcube_> ehlo :)
<seele> good morning ninjas!
<Nightrose> morning ninja!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> do ninjas do group hugs?
<Nightrose> of course
<Nightrose> but only in secret
<Nightrose> behind closed doors
<seele> not much of a group hug if only three people are awake :)
<seele> of course they happen to be my two favorite ninjas..
<Nightrose> more than 2 -> group
<Nightrose> definitely a group hug
<seele> 2 could, 3 crowd, 4 group?
 * Nightrose hugs seele and Riddell
<seele> yay!
<Riddell> ryanakca: the kubuntu website seems to have a "Home" link which overlaps with the kubuntu logo in the top left now
<rgreening> Riddell: did qt build work after
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/qt4-x11/4.5.0~+rc1-0ubuntu1  "Currently building"
<Riddell> NCommander: can you rescore kdepimlibs next?  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1/+build/870548 and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1/+build/870550
<Riddell> is there anything we want to see different on the CD sleaves this time round?  muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/Kubuntu - 9.04 CD copy.odt
<rgreening> Riddell: "the very best translations..."... lets hope so this time round...
<ScottK> I would propose we don't promise that until we have some evidence it can be delivered.
<rgreening> Riddell: RAM requirements should be looked at again. KDE4 and 256 is really on the low side of "bare" minimum. Not sure what KDE team specs out for KDE4, but I know it runs reasonably ok on 384...
<rgreening> Riddell: I have another who had a high end system, but it installed the free vid drivers and 512 Meg or RAM and no vid card accel, its a dog.
<rgreening> kmail keeps losing or changing default settings on me....!!!!!
<rgreening> I use classic view, yet it just changed to fancy...
<rgreening> kmail is behaving strange indeed
<ghostcube> rgreening: what free drivers ? radeon hd or nvidia os
<rgreening> ghostcube: well, the radeon one actually didn't work at one point due to an apparant ABI mismatch so 3d accel didnt work. That appears fixed now :)
<ghostcube> ah ok thx :)
<ghostcube> anything new about th nvidia OS ones ? i havent tested them till now
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> gnop
<JontheEchidna> need something? You pinged like 3 people :P
<rgreening> lol. Not anymore. THat was yesterday :) hahaha
<shtylman> rgreening: how goes the compilation and packaging front?
<Nightrose> Riddell: JontheEchidna: do you know if discover.kde.org is linked to from any kubuntu website? i had a confused user send me an email and he said it was some kubuntu site that sent him there
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we do... discover.kde.org isn't even finished
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> I am working on it ;-)
<Nightrose> it is currently only showing a naked drupal install
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<Nightrose> ok if you see it somewhere let me know
<Nightrose> the user doesn't seem too clueful so it might just be some random site on the net
<Riddell> Nightrose: looks like we do http://www.kubuntu.org/tour
<rgreening> shtylman: Riddell has uploaded Qt for build/release. Should be ready in an hour or so...
<Nightrose> Riddell: ah ok - might be a good idea to remove that for now as it only shows a empty drupal install
<Nightrose> i hope we have it sorted in a week or two
<shtylman> rgreening: is that to his ppa? or the main repo? and what about the needed kde rebuild? or patch set?
<rgreening> shtylman: thats in main
<shtylman> rgreening: cool
<rgreening> shtylman: I'm going to upload kdebase-workspace again.
<Nightrose> Riddell: maybe link to the visual guide instead?
<rgreening> I also patched in our bzr and Riddell can release a new kdebase-workspace at anytime to fix the crashing of kdmgreet cased in qt 4.5.0.
 * Riddell takes the hint and looks at kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> ryanakca: ^^
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Im a persistant bugger sometimes
<shtylman> heh
<rgreening> so, shtylman, there you have it. A couple of hours of build and we are good to go. Quintasan, as well will be able to update :)
<rgreening> ty Riddell :)
<Riddell> hang on it hasn't built yet
<Riddell> could still all blow up
<shtylman> rgreening: excellent ... Riddell: don't be negative :)
<rgreening> Riddell: well, the workspace fix is required at any rate. So that can happen. I have Qt 4.5.0 built here on amd64 with the exact same one I uploaded, so amd64 will build :)
<rgreening> which should mean i386 as well
<Lure> oh, we are getting qt 4.5!
<Lure> rgreening: great work!
<rgreening> yus
<rgreening> np.
<rgreening> I has some help from fabo too (ty fabo)
<rgreening> Riddell: I expect some of the hppa and sparc failure will be easily sortable.
<rgreening> ScottK: ^ is the ports expert :P
<seele> hmm.. i think i got too much sleep last night.
<seele> i read today's launchpad interview and immediately thought "so *he's* the one to blame for launchpad?"
<seele> hehe
<seele> urgh
<shtylman> Riddell: I ran through an install front to back last night just to make sure it worked and try some of the features. Everything installed and autologin was sucessful
<Riddell> shtylman: excellent!
<Riddell> freeflying: shouldn't baidu be included with the KDE search providors?
<seele> is ubuntu using clutter for anything in jaunty?
<Riddell> netbook-launcher is on hte netbook remix
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Pitti approved another SRU of mine in one bug, but the debdiff I attached also fixes another bug. (which has all the good SRU stuff too) Did his first confirmation also count as an ACK for the second bug or will I need to get a separate approval of the other bug before the fix can be uploaded to proposed?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's the bug number?
<JontheEchidna> bug 314016 and bug 330446 is the other one
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/314016/+text)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330446 in kde4libs "Memory leak in kcatalog.cpp" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330446
<JontheEchidna> the debdiff is attached to the first one
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: one of those bugs is for kdesdk the other for kde4libs, how can one patch fix both?
<markey> re
<markey> anyone know how far the evtouch driver for touch screens is progressed, and it it's usable in ubuntu?
<markey> the information on its homepage is rather thin
<markey> doesn not list what models are supported, etc
<markey> http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/evtouch.html
<markey> someone told me that ubuntu is working on this driver, not sure how valid that is
<Riddell> markey: best to ask one of the X types (bryce, tjaalton, tseliot)
<markey> ok
 * markey currently got General Touch screen that he needs to get working on kubuntu, but only a driver that was made for SUSE, or the the evtouch driver as an alternative
<markey> whatever works
<markey> General Touch is the company, from china
<markey> the SUSE driver even kinda works, minus some calibration issues
<markey> calibrating the thing is hard
<freeflying> Riddell: it should be :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oops, I uploaded the wrong source package
 * JontheEchidna will take care of it after he gets back
<Riddell> "jaunty lpia  Successfully built  (NEW)"
<Riddell> rgreening: qt4-x11 success!
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> yay. so, Riddell, now we need the kdebindings patch for smoke and then all of KDE should be able to be rebuilt on Qt 4.5.0
<Riddell> rgreening: I put that in bzr
<Riddell> but I havn't compiled it or uploaded it since there's the python issue
<rgreening> cool. so, I gues that can/should be promoted
<rgreening> oh.
<rgreening> I'll get the bzr branch and have a look. what issue did you see/find
<rgreening> Riddell: is the python issue in kdebindings or due to a new python? or something else?
<Riddell> both I expect
<Riddell> I didn't see any issue, others were talking about it yesterday
<rgreening> Riddell: we should consider this kde bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169772
<Riddell> it probably needs python-qt4 looked at first
<ubottu> KDE bug 169772 in general "KDM oxygen default theme "scale" error" [Normal,New]
<rgreening> Riddell: ^ I have this issue on two of my systems. Acer One and Aspire 6930.
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll look at rebuilding python-qt, and then kdebindings. I'll upload to my PPA.
<rgreening> Riddell: this is LP bug 259181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259181 in kdebase "KDM background image not displayed correctly on low resolution display" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259181
<Riddell> rgreening: grep this for python http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/19/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<rgreening> ok.
<rgreening> what do you think about the bug above Riddell
<Riddell> I'm all for having it fixed
<Riddell> rgreening: if you see the problem you're probably best placed to confirm the fix though
<JontheEchidna> bug 259181 is the same bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259181 in kdebase "KDM background image not displayed correctly on low resolution display" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259181
<JontheEchidna> heh, I love comment 13
<rgreening> I can test/apply the fix. THe issue is that on 4/3 its stretched the other way, but its less ugly than seeing screen corruption
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 314016 now has the correct source package attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314016 in kde4libs "Kate is useless for editing code which contains hebrew or arabic" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314016
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: "Yes"
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> Exactly :P
<JontheEchidna> I wonder what sort of activity Kubuntu packages will see for the bugjam
<rgreening> brb. rb testing kdmgreet
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: a debdiff is usually easier to read than attaching the .diff.gz
<rgreening> Riddell, JontheEchidna: setting to 100%x100% works on my Aspire WS. Will test on a 4x3 display now too.
<Riddell> rgreening: going to put the patch into bzr?
<Riddell> fabo: did you see what I did with phonon and qt 4.5?
<rgreening> Riddell: for kdebase-workspace (kdmgreet)? sure. I'm just ensuring there isn't a better way to do this first.
<cbr> is qt 4.5 out?
<Riddell> cbr: ask Qt?
<Quintasan> rgreening: It didn't worked :<
<Riddell> NCommander: please pimp up build score https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<Quintasan> Riddell: Have I poked you about my package in REVU?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I don't believe you have
<Quintasan> Riddell: poke, I think I've fixed it
<Riddell> Quintasan: what package?  what URL?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widger-klicker
<Riddell> humph, HTML5 video works but only using the phonon gstreamer backend
<JontheEchidna> meh, gstreamer is the sucky backend too
<rgreening> Riddell: can we setup phonon prefs to use gstreamer for that only and xine by default for everything else?
<Riddell> I doubt it
<rgreening> too bad.
<Riddell> Quintasan: advocated!
<Quintasan> Good to hear, thanks :3
<fabo> Riddell: no, i didn't see your changes for phonon/Qt. I'll look.
<Riddell> fabo: I made it use -phonon and -no-phonon-backend and then removed the libphonon before the packaging happens
<Riddell> fabo: that seems to be the only way to get it to build and using the system phonon
<seele> karmic koala huh?
<seele> i didnt know there were koalas in india or buddists in australia
<seele> :D
<Riddell> ooh that got announced did it?
<seele> it did
<seele> as did UDS
<Riddell> looks like they dropped the brainstorm idea for UDS applicants
<rgreening> Riddell: can you test Lancelot menu under Qt4.5? Applications aren't showing up for me.
<rgreening> why does Karmic Koala make me want to breat out into a Boy George song...
<rgreening> Kar-ma Kar-ma Ko-a-la-a, she comes and goes....
<seele> it reminds me of a karmacoma from massive attack
<nixternal> rgreening: you didn't just do that did you? :p
<rgreening> yup
<rgreening> now I cant get it out of my head
<nixternal> ya, I hope I don't start singing that now
<Quintasan> rgreening: I can't see them also
<Quintasan> (Applications in Lancelot)
<rgreening> Riddell: we'll have to go over the plasma applets. see what is broken. and backport fixes.
<Quintasan> rgreening: Lancelot is fixed in trunk (I think)
<Quintasan> rgreening: I also installed all applets available in repos and they worked for me
<rgreening> Quintasan: care to make a diff/patch and test it out?
<Quintasan> rgreening: dunno if I can do it
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> :)
<Quintasan> but I'll try :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^^
<rgreening> maybe JontheEchidnacan help
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be too hard to do as long as we can find the actual patch
<ScottK> rgreening: Before a kdebindings upload is going to work there's underlying python stuff that needs rebuilt.
<jussi01> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jussi01> crap, wrong place.
<seele> ugh.. what an unproductive day. i havent managed to get any work, homework, reading, or open source stuff done
<jussi01> seele: call it a "rest" :D
<ScottK> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess it wasn't very restful either.
<Quintasan> hmm can we use patches from gentoo?
<ScottK> If they are appropriately licensed
<ScottK> Generally I doubt that's a problem.
<Quintasan> Hmm I've also found patches for kdm to fix the crash with Qt 4.5
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/kde-base/kdeplasma-addons/files/lancelot-qt45.patch?view=markup
<seele> yeah.. not very relaxing when you try to get stuff done and you dont
<DaSkreech> Did I miss the karmic talk already?
<JontheEchidna> the patch was most likely pulled from trunk anyway, I doubt there'd be any problems
<Sput> also, hwoarang can be found in #gentoo-kde if there are questions :)
<maco> JontheEchidna: ScottK says to talk to you regarding bugs
<maco> because he doesn't know C++
<JontheEchidna> I'm no C++ expert either :P
<JontheEchidna> I do know a bit about bugs though
<maco> kmail crashes when i try to set my encryption key. gdb says "no stack"
<maco> right before it says "KCrash: Application 'kmail' crashing...
<JontheEchidna> strange
<maco> there's an assert and signal 6 (which kill -l says means abort)
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: ping
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: hey
<rickspencer3> sweet
<maco> do Q_ASSERT()'s send abort signals?
<JontheEchidna> they indicate that something's wrong. applications usually crash after that
<rickspencer3> hi all
<Quintasan> rickspencer3: hi there
<rickspencer3> obviously it's post feature freeze today, and you probably noticed "no Kubuntu Dx notification system"  :(
<maco> JontheEchidna: crashes are usually a SIGFPE or SIGSEGV though, aren't they?
<rickspencer3> I know the Dx team made a valiant effort, but almost didn't it into Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> maco: asserts can lead to those types of crashes, yes
<ScottK> davidbarth: What's the appropriate venue for feedback on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?
<maco> so i'm kind of wondering why it's abort. and why the assert's failing.
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: 6 month schedules are tight
<JontheEchidna> it basically means that the app couldn't recover from the error and it's gonna crash
<ScottK> DaSkreech: There still isn't any consensus in the Kubuntu community that these changes are wanted.
<rickspencer3> well, since we have another six months until the next Feature Freeze, I thought we might want to set a time to chat with the Dx team regarding how to work together to approach the next release
<davidbarth> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/Comments
<ScottK> davidbarth: Thanks.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: I thought the basic consensus was that we didn't really
<davidbarth> ScottK: and you can also email the notify-osd-developers on LP
 * DaSkreech watches ScottK's notify light up
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: It got into Ubuntu ?
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: If you are on the very latest
<DaSkreech> Ok :0
<rickspencer3> otherwise, it will be in the next alpha
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: wrt consensus, I think the consensus was that the Dx team and the Kubuntu community should work together on notifications
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: How should I add this patch to kdeplasma-addons? quilt or something else?
<JontheEchidna> quilt, yeah
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Agreed
<DaSkreech> Makes no sense to have teams fighting
<Quintasan> I hope I won't kill the whole package :D
<DaSkreech> Just as ScottK said maybe not quite the notificatons that were suggested
<rickspencer3> I think this isn't a great time, but next week we should discuss the best way to join forces and do an awesome job for the next release
<davidbarth> on the topic of consensus, and now that there is some code out, i'd like to get back to aaron's proposal to standardize the non-standard org.freedesktop.Notifications
<davidbarth> ie, to shift the debate to the xdg list, and identify the parts of the notification system that can be grouped under a common umbrella
<ScottK> davidbarth: I think the entire notion of removing feedback from notifications is broken.
<shtylman> Riddell: do we want to skip the language step? since it is chosen during bootup?
<davidbarth> and also agree that there are *different* views on the way to handle feedback
<davidbarth> and that apps need to check the capabilities of the servers to make informed choices
<rgreening> Quintasan: THhe kdm fix was already uploaded :)
<ScottK> davidbarth: I think it is very premature to be listing any KDE apps on a 'should modify' list.
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: \o/
<Quintasan> rgreening: to your ppa or to main?
<Quintasan> because It still crashes for me >_<
<rickspencer3> maybe we can hop into your next meeting to discuss a little?
<davidbarth> ScottK: i'm not here to add to this debate really, i'm mostly here to say that i regret to not have had the time to propose any concrete code for kubuntu
<ScottK> davidbarth: It probably won't suprise you to find that I'm pleased with the outcome.  Hopefully in the next iteration we can have a more sane design.
<davidbarth> ScottK: ;)
<davidbarth> Scott: no, i'm not surprised ;)
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: are you just teasing us with the Koala being none brown? :)
<DaSkreech> If there is any discussion I'd like to have on fd.o it's DMs why can't I choose any DM and still be allowed to shut down the computer or switch users
<davidbarth> DaSkreech: do you have a pointer to the issue (bug or URL)?
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<Tm_T> 2054.56 < cumulus007> you have made a great job on kubuntu 9.04
<DaSkreech> No it's pretty simple
<seele> DaSkreech: i dont think that's really enough information to be very helpful
<DaSkreech> seele: ha ha
 * seele missed the joke.
<shtylman> when are the next disk images sceduled for release?
<ScottK> shtylman: Next week.
<shtylman> ScottK: thanks
<rgreening> Quintasan: should be in main...
<rgreening> rev 0ubuntu6
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
<rgreening> no bot, I wasnt talkin to you :)
<Quintasan> rgreening: ok, I'll check it
<Quintasan> hmm rev 0ubuntu5 here :P
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
<rgreening> hmm.. Riddell posted it AFAIK.
<rgreening> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase-workspace Quintasan
<Quintasan> hmm
<rgreening> so, it may just not be available in the repo yet.
<rgreening> you looking at main archive
<Quintasan> rgreening: thanks, I can wait only ^^
<Quintasan> quilt patches should sit in debian/patches?
<JontheEchidna> quick guide to quilt:
<JontheEchidna> ln -s debian/patches patches
<JontheEchidna> quilt push -a
<JontheEchidna> quilt new my_lovely_patch.diff
<JontheEchidna> quilt add filesaffected
<JontheEchidna> patch -p0 < mypatch.diff
<JontheEchidna> quilt refresh
<JontheEchidna> quilt pop -a
<JontheEchidna> rm patches
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Oh, thanks :D
<JontheEchidna> I need to wiki that
<cumulus007> hey there
<cumulus007> I got some problems with KPackageKit
<cumulus007> it won't let me search in the repos, the search button is greyed out
<JontheEchidna> got packagekit installed?
<DaSkreech> :-D
<cumulus007> I can't update too, a error dialog appears and says: Authentication failed
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: I think so
<cumulus007> Í can open it in System Settings
<JontheEchidna> not kpackagekit, the "packagekit" package
<FFForever> How do i delete all of ubuntu an just leave kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> FFForever: I can answer your question in #kubuntu. This channel isn't really for user support :-)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: really, why the packagekit package is not pulled as a dependency of kpackagekit?
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: it wasn't installed
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: bug :P
<cumulus007> I don't understand why it's not installed by default?
<JontheEchidna> it's a bug
<cumulus007> oh
<JontheEchidna> bug 327787 in fact
<cumulus007> sorry, read it above
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327787 in kpackagekit "Kpackagekit should depend on packagekit to be useful" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327787
<JontheEchidna> I think that it's gonna be taken care of next update, if I heard Tonio correctly
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Damn you :-P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: I got to contact you about a bug :P
<nixternal> hey, tonight Ubuntu Chicago is kicking off the bug jam...anyone have a solid list of bugs that would be great to use for us tonight and tomorrow?
<nixternal> 24 hours of bug jamming!
<cumulus007> a error dialog says that
<cumulus007> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<cumulus007> A problem that we were not expecting has occurred.
<cumulus007> Please report this bug with the error description.
<JontheEchidna> cumulus007: I get that myself actually.. no clue what's wrong
<JontheEchidna> I have reported it directly to the kpackagekit people though
<cumulus007> okay
<JontheEchidna> I might be able to find a link in a bit
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19953
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19953 in General "KPackageKit fails searching for Dolphin" [Normal,New]
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Woot
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: these all need upstream bug reports https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bugs?search=Search&field.status_upstream=hide_upstream
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: rock on dude, I will use that tonight and get the ChiKago dudes off and running
<nixternal> and dudettes
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Quintasan> nixternal: good luck :D
<nixternal> thank you
<JontheEchidna> and they also need general testing for reproducibility, etc. kdepim just needs a really good triage
<cumulus007> JontheEchidna: imho, KPackageKit isn't really fast as Synaptic
<cumulus007> it takes about 2 seconds to load the details about a package
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I like Adept in that regard. It's nice and snappy
<JontheEchidna> but I use apt-get more than anything
<cumulus007> why is KPackageKit so slow?
<DaSkreech> I like Adept cause it has Debtags
<cumulus007> does it work via DBus?
<DaSkreech>  Me loves some debtag support
<cumulus007> debtag?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: ya, I am going to setup KDEPIM now on my lappy with my GMail IMAP crap
<DaSkreech> cumulus007: Debian packages have tags on them to help sort out categories
<cumulus007> ah
<DaSkreech> With Adept in KDE3 I could easily sort stuff by debtag
<cumulus007> like admin,games,etc.?
<DaSkreech> so say all games that are not GUI
<DaSkreech> or All admin packages that use Qt
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, Qt update
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna and rgreening: building kdeplasma-addons with patch :3
<JontheEchidna> 4.5! Nice!
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: kewl
<JontheEchidna> I guess that means my quick quilt guide wasn't too shabby? :P
<cumulus007> is QT 4.5 in the repos?
<cumulus007> Qt
<kuaera> ~seen tonio
<kubotu> tonio was last seen 4 months, 10 days, 11 hours, 13 minutes and 3 seconds ago, changing nick from tonio to Tonio_
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: It was VERY helpful :D
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<kuaera> O_o; Odd. I was told to seek tonio out regarding new networkmanager problems...
<Quintasan> cumulus007: it is but it caused kdm break here
<JontheEchidna> ~seen Tonio_
<kubotu> Tonio_ was last seen 2 hours, 45 minutes and 3 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<JontheEchidna> kuaera: ^
<cumulus007> oh, that's a pity
<kuaera> Better \o/
<cumulus007> I want to speed up KDE a bit :D
<Quintasan> The patch is in kdebase-workspace rev 0ubuntu6 which is not in main now (in my case)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
<kuaera> As far as I've read, Plasma is the greatest block with using Qt4.5
<Quintasan> kuaera: not really, it woked flawlessy here, only kdm was broken
<rgreening> cumulus007: yes. Should be there (at least it's built) :)
<Quintasan> lessly*
<cumulus007> whatever, I can do a new install within 20 minutes
<kuaera> Quintasan: I see; should we expect Qt4.5 with KDE 4.3?
<rgreening> kuaera, Quintasan: some plasmoids may behave incorrectly is the more accurate issue. KDM was another thing altogether.
<cumulus007> if my system screws up after installing Qt 4.5
<Nightrose> hmm guys when is the bugjam again?
<kuaera> I usually compile qt-snapshot and compile other programs against that
<rgreening> kuaera: Qt4.5 is in for us for 4.2. We'll backport fixes as necessary.
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: Today :P No idea if there's a specific time
<kuaera> rgreening: Ah.
<rgreening> and already have to some extent.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> right Quintasan :)  got that lancelot fix? :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: shoot - i should probably blog on planetkde
<Quintasan> rgreening: compiling
<kuaera> I know that some planned KDE 4.3 features have been backported as well [that's why I'm here, actually]
<Nightrose> or did someone already?
 * Nightrose is not up to date on planets
<Nightrose> sorry
<JontheEchidna> I don't think anyone has according to the Dot's feed
<Nightrose> hmm ok I'll try to blog but got some other stuff to do first
<Quintasan> Hmm, btw. I've done some more plasma widgets, I'll upload them to REVU when they will compile successfully here :P
<JontheEchidna> first 4.5 regression: bug 332227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332227 in kdebase-workspace "plasma crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332227
<JontheEchidna> waiting for apport to retrace is no fun :(
<rgreening> which plasmoids were loaded. I know one or two that will cause a crash (Quick launch)
<rgreening> needs backportiness
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> not my report! You can ask him :P
<JontheEchidna> if it retraces the backtrace should tell us
<rgreening> I updated the bug JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> I love it when a release comes together
<Quintasan> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<JontheEchidna> it's too big to process :P
<Quintasan> brb, I'm going to check if it worked :)
 * JontheEchidna cleans out Qt4 bugs fixed by 4.5
<Quintasan> It works!
 * Quintasan is proud of his work
<kuaera_> Rargh. Wireless in Jaunty is irritating me :(
<Quintasan> hmm. so what should I do?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I can commit the patch to our bzr repo
<JontheEchidna> you should become a kubuntu-member if you plan on doing this sort of stuff regularly ;-)
<Quintasan> Oh I think I will
<Quintasan> :D
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<JontheEchidna> just email me the patch from debian/patches and I can get it committed
<JontheEchidna> echidnaman at kubuntu dot org
<JontheEchidna> I do have to fold some laundry first though
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: sent :3
<maco> is the mini iso the same for ubuntu and kubuntu?
<shtylman> so I am going through the installer and I think that we might want to disable single click = double click because on the partitioning page when you click a partition to select it, it brings up the edit window. From my pov, just clicking on something shouldn't cause an action like that...ideas?
<maco> agreed. single = double confuses me
 * Lure_too cannot boot his laptop due to root on lvm breakage
<maco> though i do still find kde's version of when double should be double a little odd...but anyway
<nixternal> interesting...firefox on my desktop, looks like it belongs, and on my newly installed laptop, looks 1980ish
<maco> firefox in kde with it set to use the qt theme for me makes the tabs draw all wrong
<maco> tomboy with that setup (gtk use qt them) looks all 1980s
<JontheEchidna> laundry folded
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: shouldn't that have been on twitter and not IRC? :p
<JontheEchidna> IRC is my twitter, pretty much
<maco> or identi.ca
<maco> since we're supposed to be all FOSS-y up in here
<nixternal> oh ya
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeplasma-addons/ubuntu/revision/12
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: think you could sponsor an upload for the above? ^
 * JontheEchidna restarts for Qt 4.5 goodness
<rgreening> Quintasan: does you fix only address lancelot or other plama applets in there? like quicklaunch and quick access (if its in there)
<Quintasan> rgreening: Only lancelot
<Quintasan> rgreening: Quick access doesn't works?
<rgreening> Check out some of the recent bug reports that have come in. I believe quick access was one culprit for crash.. can you investigate a possible fix?
<rgreening> Quintasan: can you test on your system so verify is causes a crash
<rgreening> as well
<Quintasan> rgreening: It works, I have in on panel two times
<Quintasan> rgreening: let me check quick launch
<rgreening> bugs 332233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332233 in kdebase-workspace "Plasma does not launch when using Qt 4.5 rc1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332233
<Quintasan> rgreening: quicklaunch is the culprit
<Quintasan> rgreening: just killed my plasma :D
<rgreening> Quintasan: ok, can you look at that bug and confirm with the user? an see if you can get a patch?
<rgreening> I'll commit to bzr for you.
<Quintasan> rgreening: sure, I'll try
<shtylman> rgreening: new qt/kde packages ready? are they in main? and should I update?
<rgreening> Quintasan: I believe that one is part of kdebase-workspace
<Quintasan> rgreening: yup
<rgreening> shtylman: they are uploaded/built. so yes, if you see them in the arc/repo do so.
<rgreening> Quintasan: cool. If/when you apply for kubuntu member +1 from me :)
<shtylman> k, will do
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=123410440808173&w=2
<Quintasan> rgreening: this propably will work :3
<rgreening> cool. testbuild and let me know :)
<rgreening> do you need some assistance with figuring out that part Quintasan, or are you good to go?
<Quintasan> rgreening: the patch he posted doesnt looks like diff and I'm not sure how to put it
<DaSkreech> I've had quickaccess crash plasma but just once and I blame the knotify
<Quintasan> rgreening: this is diff from rev 923291 to 923292 right?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=923291&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 923291 | Fix logic in buildDirectory(), managed to screw up the isEmpty-check right at the start, causing the method to never return t...
<Quintasan> nvm, got diff :3
<rgreening> Quintasan: cool.
<rgreening> Quintasan: email roderick.greening AT gmail.com whne you have a patch for me.
<rgreening> Quintasan: you migh also want to check and see if you can find any others in workspace that may need backporting so we do it in one shot.
<rgreening> it would be appreciated.
<rgreening> I'll be back in an hour or so.. gotta shovel some snow.
<DaSkreech> Snow? what's that
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> ugh, network problems ftl
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.5 is quite snappy
 * DaSkreech tries to figure out if those two statements should be tied togetehr
<JontheEchidna> The fonts look nicer. The subpixel hinting actually works
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Should I add something to changelog? I see only you, Riddell and apachelogger there :D
<Quintasan> oh crap, rgreening asked me to fix quicklaunch :P
<JontheEchidna> I assume you have a gpg key and all that good stuff?
<Quintasan> yes
<DaSkreech> hi hunger
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Could you check my packages on REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/u/quintasan
<JontheEchidna> Sure. You'll probably need a Feature Freeze exception if you want them in Jaunty, though
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, there's two flickr widgets on kde-look
<JontheEchidna> how annoying
<JontheEchidna> We already have one of them packaged
<JontheEchidna> I could revu them but without a Feature Freeze exception I couldn't really do anything else
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: oh, that flickr is the "wasted effort", I did it while there was a plasmoid to plasma-widget rename :P
<JontheEchidna> aah
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmmm... About the logo overlapping the ``home'', Is this a new problem (aka, did someone change the theme?) I'll increase the min-width and start poking the sysadmins with the fix...
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Ok, I'm just doing it for pratice, I can always put it in my PPA :P
<JontheEchidna> there's an interesting 1-pixel gap on the right side of my panel
<JontheEchidna> an a 1 pixel line gap in the task manager items when hovered
<JontheEchidna> I think it's a known upstream issue though
<ScottK> ryanakca: You around?  It looks like we'll finally get Kubuntu 8.04.2 out the door later today and we'll need an announcement on the web site.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sure, is it already drafted up?
<ScottK> ryanakca: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Kubuntu/ReleaseAnnouncement.2 should get copied onto the web site somwhere.
<ScottK> The we need a couple of sentences and a link on the news item.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Okies
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> Prnt Scrn started bringing up Ksnapshot.  I wonder if I got that with 4.1.4 (Haven't tried it recently).
<Quintasan> ScottK: I needed to set it up manually since it didnt work by default in alpha 4
<Quintasan> aarrgh
<Quintasan> I hate flash
<JontheEchidna> Awesome! Pure Qt apps now use KDE's color scheme
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: with qt 4.5?
<JontheEchidna> Yes
<Quintasan> workspace takes so long to build
<JontheEchidna> Karmic Koala? lulz
<hunger> Hey, kde 4.2 is starting to tickle into intrepid!
<Sput> hm, my Qt apps have always used the KDE color scheme
<shtylman> ...so the koala believes in karma??
<Quintasan> hmm anyone using gnash?
<Quintasan> Whats those bars in irssi (using ubuntu-dark) :P
<torkiano> Quintasan: here one
<torkiano> Quintasan: works well for a lot of sites
<JontheEchidna> Arora is pretty good with Qt 4.5
<picatchu> Hi all! Anyone experienced khotkeys problems lately? Mine are no longer working after some upgrades today (intrepid).
<ryanakca> Riddell, Nightrose: got rid of the discover.kde.org link.
<Nightrose> thx ryanakca :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: stop flooding my inbox!!!
<Nightrose> :P
<JontheEchidna> heh, kdepim?
<Nightrose> jep jep
<Nightrose> kubotu: order cookies for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-21
<DaSkreech> picatchu: What do you mean not working?
<picatchu> ok... dselect upgraded by kde today to kde 4.2 - since then, hotkeys are no longer working. Error message: "Failed to contact the KDE global shortcuts daemonMessage: No such object path '/KdedGlobalAccel' Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject" ... thought developers might be interested/also have seen this
<ScottK> picatchu: We're in the middle of backporting KDE4.2.  Disable backports and downgrade your kde4libs
<ScottK> Currently from backports you'll get a mix of 4.1 and 4.2 and that's not going to have a happy ending.
<ScottK> Err, from backports you get a partial 4.2 and so you end up with a mixed system.
<picatchu> I see, thanks! This might also explain the phonon-backend-xine bug (331779)...
<Quintasan> :/
<rgreening_> Quintasan:  hey
<ryanakca> ScottK: When did you want be to post the story?
<Quintasan> rgreening: hiho
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: btw, thanks for your work on Qt 4.5... it rocks
<rgreening> np. I actually like working on the qt package. I think I'll keep that one :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you remember the commandline option for changing the qt rendering engine to opengl?
<seele> quiet for a friday.
<rgreening> ya. playing cards with friends here. Great game called wizard. pick it up :)
<Riddell> hmm, did I miss anything?
<shtylman> so Riddell: I have openened a very scary can of worms...
<Riddell> slimey worms?
<shtylman> tracking down the blurry icon clipping in ksplash :)
<shtylman> oh very...
<shtylman> I may loose a limb
<Riddell> oh ksplashx is quite limited as an app since it's pure X with no KDE or Qt, so the artwork has to work around the technology quite a lot
<shtylman> yea...but I don't get why it doesn't use qt
<shtylman> like they have copies of the qt headers and source
<shtylman> and use those
<shtylman> and not the actual libraries
<shtylman> from the system
<Riddell> the whole point of a splash is to be shown while the rest of the desktop is loading up, if you have to load qt and kde just to show the splash that's half the time gone already
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> but you don't have to load qt? ..
<shtylman> you can just call the functions...which seems like what they are doing..maybe not
<Riddell> ksplashx doesn't I believe
<shtylman> it uses its own copies of them
<shtylman> everything is compiled in...maybe that increases the time
<Riddell> ldd /usr/bin/ksplashx  not much linked there
<shtylman> *or decreases i mean
<Riddell> right
<shtylman> interesting...
<Riddell> it only links against X libraries and those are already loaded by KDM
<shtylman> gotcha
<Riddell> so starting ksplashx doesn't need to load anything except itself
<shtylman> thats good to know..now I know why it is like that
<seele> oh my Riddell is up late
 * seele if falling asleep 5 hours behind 
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: --graphicssystem opengl?
<Quintasan> rgreening: I'll just leave compiling for the night :S
<Quintasan> There is also bug with resizing panels (the desktop goes black and restarting plasma is needed) but I will do that tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> that'll be fixed in KDE 4.2.1
<JontheEchidna> not caused by Qt 4.5 btw
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm, so no need to do this?
<JontheEchidna> well, no harm in having the fix a bit early I suppose
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'm waiting for slangasek to say when.
<ryanakca> ScottK: did you want the story to have a link to the wiki page, or will the contents of the wiki page be emailed out (link to the message on the list archives), or did you want all the contents of the wikipage in the news blurb?
<ScottK> I was thinking New article link to that, either on the wiki or somewhere more permanent
<ScottK> I'd also figured on mailing something out.
<ScottK> Currently 33 mirrors have switched over to the new CD image.  We need to get to 40 to through the swtich officially, so we are waiting.
<ryanakca> ScottK: If you want to mail it to Kubuntu-devel (and CC kubuntu-users / whoever ?), I'll stick in a ``Click <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/bleh">here</a> for the full announcement''
<ScottK> I think it'd be better to link onto the web site, myself.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, I'll copy over the announcement to www.kubuntu.org :)
<ScottK> Is there anyone around who is a moderator on kubuntu-users?
<claydoh> ScottK: I may be one , can't remember
 * claydoh looks
<ScottK> Thanks.
<claydoh> ScottK: if I am , I don't know the admin password :) nightrose is one, iirc
<ScottK> OK.  I'm not subscribed, so when I get to push the release announcement I'll need someone to let it through.
<vorian> evening
<nixternal> hola
<vorian> its a nixternal!
<nixternal> I have hip-hop and classical going at the same time here at the bug jam
<vorian> yikes!
<vorian> what's up with that
<vorian> I can't access the u-u-s queue
<vorian> nevermind, got it
<maco> on a *very* fresh kubuntu install (net install about 6 hours ago), on first boot, i cannot log in. i get an ugly window that says "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check your installation."
<rgreening> maco, was this after adding plasma widgets to the panel? like quicklaunch?
<shtylman> jesus
<shtylman> it has taken me hours
<shtylman> and some to my stupidity
<shtylman> but I have finally (minus one very very small gitch) fixed the blurry icon bug
<shtylman> on ksplash
<rgreening> shtylman: awesome
<maco> rgreening: first boot
<maco> rgreening: didn't even reach the desktop
<shtylman> :(
<rgreening> maco: try loging in again. I had this a while back when I was first testing Qt4.5 (early snapshot). Logging in twice got me in. However, with qt4.5.0 rc1, that problem is resolved. not surte why you see it.
<maco> rgreening: already rebooted and tried again. same thing.
<maco> i can't log out and back in because well...it hasnt loaded far enough to get to a log out button
<rgreening> maco. dont reboot. login, let it fail. try again. second time seemed to work (when I had it)
<rgreening> CTRL-ALT-BS
<rgreening> ?
<maco> i havent enabled c-a-b on that machine yet
<rgreening> oh, maco, is kdm greet whats crashing?
<maco> does restarting kdm count?
<maco> what do you mean?
<rgreening> the login screen
<maco> no kdm came up fine
<rgreening> thats kdm greet
<maco> and i logged in, and then....the desktop won't load and it gives that error
<rgreening> check and see if you have kdebase-workspace-4.2.0-0ubuntu6
<rgreening> or 5
<rgreening> 5 is broken. 6 has a required fix
<maco> 6
<maco> (the install actually just finished an hour ago because it was sitting there waiting for me to come home and tell it that my bios is set for utc. i really wish the net disk asked everything first like ubiquity)
<maco> rgreening: does logging out and in by restarting kdm count?
<rgreening> sure
<rgreening> did you check the version of kdebase-wrokspace?
<maco> ubuntu6
<rgreening> strange
<maco> ok so after a /etc/init.d/kdm restart, now i get a spinner cursor on a black background, and no actual kdm
<rgreening> kill kdm
<rgreening> then start it
<maco> what signal?
<maco> or do you mean stop the service?
<maco> oh er
<maco> i cant vt switch with it doing this
<maco> rgreening: ^
<rgreening> hmm...
<maco> i can't decide if "spare laptop can't login" or "main laptop's workspace switching shortcuts don't switch workspaces" is the more annoying/pressing bug i've got in kubuntu right now
<rgreening> lol
<maco> rgreening: is there any chance that choosing "encrypt my home directory" in the installer is why login is failing on that laptop?
<rgreening> I'm running Jaunty on 5 different systems, all diff specs and no issues.
<rgreening> maco: I believe there are several open bugs/issues with that
<maco> i decided to test a more "adventurous" install this time. not quite as adventurous as my first forray into lvm, but....
<rgreening> better check the release notes for current alpha
<maco> ok
<shtylman> the encript option should not be there
<shtylman> as fas as i know
<maco> er
<maco> shtylman: i used the mini iso
<maco> so it was a network install
<maco> that laptop's cd drive is too broken for a live or alternate cd but working just enough for a net install since it can read the first couple hundred mb
<shtylman> ahh ok
<maco> and http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5 doesn't exist
<maco> so um, there aren't release notes for current alpha
<maco> (today was alpha5 day, right?)
<rgreening> look at 4
<dtchen> we're in feature freeze, so not alpha 5 territory yet (next week)
<maco> rgreening: i see "A bug in the udev package prevents the LVM encryption option from working correctly after reboot into the installed system. As a workaround, users wishing to test with this option can install with Alpha 3 or wait for Alpha 5." but i didnt use the lvm encryption option. i think it's ecryptfs that's involved
<dtchen> and that udev (encrypted lvm) bug has already been resolved
<dtchen> (also uploaded & built yesterday)
<rgreening> try installing gdm, and setting gdm to be you display manager. reboot and see if ytou can get in
<rgreening> maco: ^
<maco> i dont expect it to work. i just switched to kdm on good-lappy today because gdm was broken
<maco> but i'll try it
<maco> oh, plasmoid-network-manager is *also* broken today
<maco> i just learned to use wpasupplicant
<rgreening> Riddell: Arora 0.5 is tagged.
<maco> rgreening: no, i cannot login with gdm
<rgreening> what error?
<maco> same
<rgreening> and is anything showing up in your .xsession-errors
<maco> my .xsession-errors doesn't even exist
<rgreening> ok, try killing kdm/gdm
<rgreening> run startx from console
<rgreening> see if that gets you in
<maco> rgreening: the bugs listed in the release notes for home encryption only relate to cases where the windows migration thing is used and to names of files not being encrypted
<maco> startx doesn't do anything
<maco> just hangs with a blinking cursor
<rgreening> what vid card do you have?
<maco> oh wait and then "xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/maco/.Xauthority"
<maco> intel i945
<rgreening> are you sure you killed kdm/gdm
<maco> i used service gdm stop
<maco> AH! ok wait after i ^C'd the timeouts it flickered and tried to start X
<maco> i got the same error as before
<maco> and i got some Xorg log type errors spitting into tty1
<maco> (EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on front buffer: rejected by kernel
<maco> (repeat for back buffer and depth buffer)
<rgreening> thats ok..
<rgreening> I think
<maco> by the way, this laptop worked fine in terms of X as of christmas
<maco> on jaunty
<maco> (then i pulled out the hard drive)
<maco> that's the install running on good-laptop right now
<rgreening> maco: could be something in plasmarc pr plasma-appletsrc in your .kde dir. try removing/renaming those or editing them to remove the default plasmoids from loading. see if that works.
<maco> i dont *have* a .kde yet
<maco> it didnt log in far enough to create one
<maco> rgreening: ^
<rgreening> maco, oh. hmm... dunno then. perhaps this is not a kde issue then.
<maco> its giving a kde error...
<rgreening> is your home dir permission correct
<maco> :-O
<maco> well hey now
<maco> 500?
<maco> that sounds wrong
<rgreening> AH-ha. not kde issue
<rgreening> should be 700 at a minimum
<maco> installer bug then
<maco> yeah
<rgreening> the ecrypt did that
<rgreening> likely
<maco> ok
<rgreening> :)
<maco> is that ecrypt-utils package?
<rgreening> dunno
<maco> dtchen just answered
<shtylman> victory is mine!
<maco> ?
<shtylman> blurry icon bug is fixed!
<shtylman> no more shall I login with clipped icons
<shtylman> can I download the kde source from bazaar? or do I get it from kde svn? for jaunty?
<rgreening> shtylman: what is it you seek?
<shtylman> so in bazaar all I see are the debian folders under kde source
<shtylman> which I understand
<shtylman> thats for packaging
<rgreening> shtylman: correct.
<shtylman> and I know the kde source is in svn
<rgreening> that's all we are using bzr for
<rgreening> tare are tar files in LP we uploaded
<shtylman> so what? I just use svn to get the kde source and pull the bzr into the same folder?
<rgreening> no
<shtylman> use the tar files?
<rgreening> arer you trying to update an existing package?
<rgreening> by adding a patch or something?
<shtylman> yea
<rgreening> ok...
<shtylman> but I need to make the patch first
<rgreening> 1) make a dir
<shtylman> check
<rgreening> 2 cd into it and apt-get source <package>
<rgreening> this gets you the complete package and extracts it for you
<maco> rgreening: turns out it was reported but with the wrong assumption for the cause bug 317895
<shtylman> k
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317895 in ecryptfs-utils "netboot newuser and ecryptfs fails to login" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317895
<shtylman> done that before..
<rgreening> shtylman: ok, now if yo uwant to patch the current source, you can mv the source dir to source.orig and apt-get source again.
<rgreening> make your changes in the source dir. then diff -ruN sourcer source.orig to make the patch
<shtylman> cool, thanks
<rgreening> with patch in hand, you can have it uploaded to the bzr branch
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> I can branch the bzr main branch and apply the patch to that?
<rgreening> we use bzr to maintain the debian dirs
<rgreening> so grabing a copy, and then running dch -i to edit the changelog and then copy the patch to debian patches and editing the series file should do it.
<shtylman> I see
<rgreening> if you had commit for the branch, you could upload the changes. for now, you can do a bzr diff and send that to me. I can upload that for you.
<maco> there were a lot of "and then"s in that sentence, rgreening
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> I'm half asleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<shtylman> k...lemme see if I can do that patch stuff
<rgreening> shtylman: not a problem. ping if ya get stuck somewhere
<shtylman> (I actually lost part of the file...something crashed) so I have to recreate the code
<shtylman> k
<maco> rgreening: just sayin' you approach it like "oh yeah it's really simple" and then give like 10 steps
<rgreening> maco
<rgreening> better get maco
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> it's actually simple, after you do it 1,000 times
<maco> though about that diff part...couldnt he push his own branch on lp and link it to the bug?
<rgreening> packaging a big topic.
<maco> all i know of packaging is whatever topics dholbach covered in the ubuntudevelopers podcast thing
<rgreening> prob could. But if I get it I can do it right away
<maco> apparently that's enough to get a package through REVU and get 2 advocations in 12 hours, if you pay attention to everything he says and everything the MOTU chunk of the wiki says the reviewers will test for
<dtchen> "enough" doesn't imply a high bar
<maco> ;)
<maco> i didnt say it was a lot
<maco> but he covers the basics fairly well
<maco> he doesn't cover testing the packages, so that's why i mentioned teh wiki where it lists "here's what reviewers are looking for"
<dtchen> except not all reviewers follow that
<dtchen> and there's a very human element of significant differences in coverage
<kuaera> Hrm. The new Qt4.5 packages seem to be working very well. Much faster.
<rgreening> :)
<maco> dtchen: yes, i know, you went over how stringently you test. gonna show me how to set up an env for doing the same tests on my own packages?
<dtchen> if you use pbuilder, an example env is already there; see /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/B9[12]*
<dtchen> see also piuparts
<maco> you mentioned double-building on xfs for the nanosecond timestamps
<maco> dtchen: ^
<dtchen> buildtwice
<maco> isnt it called puiparts, not piuparts?
<maco> oh
<maco> nevermind
<Quintasan> rgreening: sorry, I couldn't build it, I've got the random hang and I just rebooted it :/
<shtylman> rgreening: you still alive over there?
<shtylman> rgreening, riddell: take a look at lp:~shtylman/kdebase/ksplash_fix when yall get a chance, thanks
<Quintasan> rgreening: could you give me your email/something where I can send the patch
<hunger> Is there any ETA on kde 4.2 being build for intrepid/backports?
<hunger> I just upgraded my intrepid install and now I got a nice mix of kde 4.1 and 4.2 which does not really work too well.
<markey> hunger: uhm, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<markey> works just fine here
<markey> on 8.10
<hunger> markey: Is that the one that is currently halfway into backports or the PPA?
<Quintasan> hmm why jockey shows no non-free drivers? I'm pretty sure I'm using radeon driver and fglrx is not installed
<hunger> markey: That is the news on kde 4.2 hitting PPA.
<markey> hunger: no idea, but it works fine
<Quintasan> aha. It doesn't work with Xorg 1.6
<markey> got a fully working KDE 4.2 here
<markey> was pretty easy to upgrade
<markey> following their instructions
<hunger> markey: Great QA effort to have a inoffical repo that works and offical ones that break the system of users.
<markey> uhm, you're not bitching, are you?
<markey> if you were, I might not like that
<markey> also, I'm not a kubuntu developer
<markey> just a happy user
<hunger> I am afraid I am:-(
 * hunger sighs.
<hunger> Looks like I need to fix up my linux again:-|
<markey> mayhaps
<kwwii> Riddell: http://sinecera.de/jaunty-kusplash.png (the progress bars below show the different states)
<hunger> markey: What is mayhaps by the way?
<a|wen> hunger: it is still building; so hopefully soon
<markey> hunger: mayhaps is a mix of perhaps and maybe
<hunger> a|wen: only kdepim is still building for amd64:-(
<a|wen> markey: if you are using the PPA, you are upgrading from kde4.2 to kde4.2 which hopefully shouldn't break to much...
<hunger> markey: Oh, good. Thought it might be shorthand for mayham happens:-)
<markey> I don't have any problems, it's hunger who's bitching ;)
<Quintasan> hmm, fglrx causes segfaults in mesa-utils
<a|wen> hunger: okay... you may also need to wait a bit more, depending on the mirror you are using
<markey> ..which reminds me, I am getting a little hungry
<markey> should fetch some food
<hunger> a|wen: This really annoys me this time round since I tried to keep this box stable for work and did not upgrade it to jaunty. So far it automatically broke twice due to stuff that was put into backports, updates or security repository.
<a|wen> hunger: sadly we can't build all the packages in backports at once ... they need to be build one by one in the right order
<a|wen> hunger: but is it like broken in the sense, that it can't start, or is it only broken apps?
<Quintasan> can anyone use ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X server? It doesn't work for me (jaunty)
<hunger> a|wen: That obviously does not work as kdebase is not yet installable here while kdepim is building.
<a|wen> Quintasan: have you set the option for it?
<hunger> a|wen: Broken in the sense that I had to fix the boot process the first time round and in the sense that I need to use gnome this time.
<Quintasan> a|wen: where do I set it?
<hunger> Quintasan: That was turned off in jaunty.
<Quintasan> ok, so how do I turn it on?
<a|wen> hunger: kdebase just landed here at my mirror; but would be easier if we could build it all at once :/
<hunger> a|wen: I only had to one issue that size in jaunty in the same time.
<a|wen> Quintasan: i think it is under display properties (not on jaunty myself)
<hunger> a|wen: You have a problem with your deployment process then.
<hunger> a|wen: You do understand that this statement of yours implies that ubuntu is unusable for any enterprisy usecase?
<Quintasan> a|wen: thanks
<a|wen> hunger: i've not been involved in the moving to backports part; but i see, that there is a problem
<hunger> Well, enterprises will actually maintain their own mirrors with stuff they have tested. The smaller shops are the loosers:-)
<a|wen> hunger: it is very valid, what you say; and should definitely be improved
<a|wen> hunger: but just to note; -backports is unsupported upgrades, and is very different from using -updates
<Quintasan> oh, new ati driver, how nice
<hunger> a|wen: You are right... a couple of new debs showed up... but aptitude still insists on downgrading kdebase from 4.1.4 to 4.1.2 while upgrading kde from 4.1.4 to 4.2.0.
<a|wen> hunger: in -updates everything goes through -proposed; which gives the opportunity to move everything at once
<hunger> a|wen: I do know that, but I doubt that updates has any better deployment process:-)
<a|wen> hunger: it has better deployment, more testing and a far more conservative view on any type of regressions that could occur
<hunger> a|wen: Nice! So it should be straight forward to have that implemented for backports, too:-)
<hunger> Anyway: backports is pretty straight forward to activate, even to novices. They end up sitting on a timebomb if they do.
<a|wen> hunger: there is some technical difficulties afaik ... the way the different pockets (-updates/-proposed/-backports) is organized, gives us very different possibilities
<a|wen> ScottK and Riddell: please see the discussion with hunger ^^ ... this is kind of not good, to cause breakage in -backports in that way; is there any way we can improve on the deployment process there?
 * hunger grumbles that those kde 4.2 debs do not even install cleanly without a force-overwrite.
<a|wen> hunger: that is indeed not good; we definitely wan't to hear about that, so it can be fixed!
<a|wen> hunger: please come with the error, so we can get it fixed
<hunger> a|wen: kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_amd64.deb is conflicting with kdebase-workspace-data on files.
<hunger> a|wen: I guess that is due to kdebase-workspace-data still being kde 4.1.4.
<hunger> It does conflict with kdebase-workspace-bin, too from the output of dpkg.
<hunger> With the first being version 4.1.4 from backports.
<a|wen> ScottK: are you master of kde4.2 backports? ... all the conflict/replaces on (<= 4.1.3) or (<= 4.1.2) should be changed to (<= 4.1.4)
<a|wen> ScottK: if you still have all the packages there it is probably easiest if you go through all the debian/control ... if not, i can go through some of them
<a|wen> ScottK: in kile the application-icon for kile was moved in error, causing no icon to be displayed in kickoff etc. ... fix: http://awen.dk/packages/kile/kile_2.1~svn20090217-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<a|wen> Riddell: should we try to get arts removed? there is only NBS packages left depending on it, but don't know if we need to wait for those to be gone? if the removal causes any kind of unforseen problems with some apps, then rather have it removed as soon as possible...
<ScottK> a|wen: I've been trying to coordinate getting them built, but Riddell uploaded them.
<ScottK> Riddell: If we need to reupload stuff, we ought to do it sooner rather than later.  Unfortunately I'll be offline most of today.
<cbr> does KDE have to be recompiled because of the new Qt 4.5?
<cbr> or can i just update to the new Qt?
<Tm_T> cbr: Qt is supposed to be backwards compatible (binary)
<Tm_T> cbr: so all incompatibilities should be considered bugs somewhere I guess
<cbr> i see
<cbr> i'll try it out then
<ScottK> a|wen: Any motu can upload to backports and I can approve them via my phone, so if you can find vorian or someone to upload fixes I can accept them.  I'm doing kde4libs right now.
<ScottK> Fixed kde4libs uploaded
<ScottK> kdepimlibs is fine
<ScottK> kde4bindings is fine
<ScottK> OK, apparently the LP U/I for me to accept stuff is broken.
<ScottK> Actually it does.  It just doesn't update the page to show it did.
<ScottK> Urgh.
<cbr> seems to work
<ScottK> kdebase-workspace uploaded.  And with that I have to run.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for noticing and please hunt down a MOTU or two to upload the rest.
<ScottK> kdebase is good.
<ScottK> kdegraphics is fine
<ScottK> kdeaccessibility is fine
<ScottK> kdebase-runtime is ok
<ScottK> kdegames is OK
<ScottK> webdev good
<ScottK> sdk ok
<jjesse> ScottK: what does ok mean?
<ScottK> Doesn't need to be reuploaded for intrepid-backports because of conflicts/replaces that didn't take into account 4.1.4.
<jjesse> oh ok, was seeing a lot of ok messages from you and i didnt 'understand what was going on
<ScottK> It's in the backscroll.
<ScottK> I sort of have this vague hope that some other dev will start checking some and so I shouldn't want them to redo what I've done.
<ScottK> kdepim OK too.
<ScottK> No problems in kdeutils <- Just for variety.
<ScottK> a|wen: kile uploaded.  thanks for taking care of it.
<ScottK> kdeadmin good
<ScottK> artwork fine
<ScottK> Riddell: The backport is currently blocked on kde4bindings depwait due to insufficient version of python-qt4.  Would you please look into that.  I'm about to vanish offline.
<ScottK> toys, edu, and plasma-addons all checked fine.
<ScottK> I think that's all of them....
<ScottK> hunger: I think I got all the conflicts/replaces fixed for the KDE 4.2 backport.  Thanks for pointing out the problem.
<ScottK> The fixed packages are building now.
<rgreening> Quintasan: roderick.greening AT gmail.com
<shtylman> rgreening: I did a branch of the kdebase-workspace debian stuff, and added my patch
<rgreening> shtylman: cool.
<rgreening> I wonder if you can bzr merge. I can see if there are pending merges to approve.. (assuming that works)
<shtylman> do I just propose a merge ot teh main branch?
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> assuming you did it via lp. If you ust did local on your hd, then bzr merge.
<shtylman> can I popose a merge to the main branch from bzr?
<rgreening> shtylman: I think just doing a bzr merge will do it
<shtylman> rgreening: I just porpsed through launchpad (bzr merge just pulls the changes from the main one into mine)
<shtylman> *proposed
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> looking
<shtylman> k
<rgreening> hmm... shtylman I dont see it...
<shtylman> :/
<shtylman> proposed for merge into: lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase/ubuntu , was that right?
<rgreening> shtylman: no
<rgreening> kdebase-wrokspace
<rgreening> workspace
<rgreening> kdebase is different
<shtylman> ahh...oops...copied the wrong path
<rgreening> shtylman: was it kdebase or kdebase-wrokspace for certain
<shtylman> I accedentally did it to kdebase...but kdebase-workspace is where ksplash is
<shtylman> it needs to go there
<rgreening> shtylman: ok, can you correct and I'll reject the other.
<shtylman> I deleted the other
<shtylman> and yea...I will correct it
<rgreening> kk
<shtylman> how should I name it?
<rgreening> shtylman: are ya going ot apply to be a kubuntu-memeber? :)
<shtylman> do you guys have a convention?
<rgreening> shtylman: for what?
<shtylman> for the patch naming
<ScottK> OK, so I'm back and I'm fixing python-qt4 for backports.
<shtylman> in the patches directory
<shtylman> (yea...I will apply, once I do some more work)
<rgreening> shtylman: kubuntu_XX_description.diff. Make XX that next available highest number.
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> rgreening: ok...I think I did it right this time...sorry about that...still kinda new to this
<rgreening> np.
<maco_> either of you having plasma troubles?
<shtylman> not really "troubles"
<shtylman> folder view drawing is a bit broken
<shtylman> but nothing major
<maco_>  so nothing along the lines of not starting?
<shtylman> nope :/
<maco_> rgreening: this is the "good lappy" not the one where i couldnt log in last night
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> dunno. I haven't seen any issue
<maco_> dtchen thinks it's xserver-xorg-video-intel's fault since he had trouble with an nvidia update once where plasma wouldnt start. i disabled compositing, but that just brought the wallpaper back (was solid black w/ compositing)
<rgreening> strange. I am using intel with UXA
<maco_> i tried disabling uxa too
<maco_> plasma starts on the i945, but not on the i965
<rgreening> shtylman: I apparantly screwed up lp.
<shtylman> ?
<shtylman> that doesn't sound good
<rgreening> Riddell, scottk: Anyone can help with launchpad and merge branch proposals
<ScottK> Don't look at me for understanding that stuff.
<shtylman> heh
<rgreening> scottk: yeah. I set to merged... and I think that wasn't correct.
 * ScottK has no idea.
<rgreening> shtylman: I'll download your branch and menually merge...
<rgreening> namually even
<shtylman> heh
<rgreening> stupid lp
<shtylman> hahha
<rgreening> ok, merged manually
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> thanks
<rgreening> scottk: shtylman had a new patch for kdebase-workspace. Feel free to upload if you want. Otherwise, maybe Riddell can do it.
<rgreening> I'me added to the bzr branch.
<ScottK> rgreening: I'm trying to un-SNAFU the 4.2 backport on Intrepid right now, so probably not.
<nixternal> does kubotu do bug queries like ubottu does?
<nixternal> I need one of them in #ubuntu-chicago for this bug jam
<ScottK> nixternal: You mean like bug 321211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321211 in linux "acpi_cpufreq doesn't take niceness into account" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321211
<ScottK> If so, yes.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> pricey is hooking me up right now i think
<nixternal> ok, pricey couldn't do it
<nixternal> ScottK: anything on the list of bugs that needs some loving right now? I have a group of chicago gangsters here ready to work :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Dunno.  I've very focused on making the kde 4.2 backport in intrepid-backports build right now.  Generally JontheEchidna is the one with the best handle on where we are with bugs.
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: speak up, and don't give me kdepim bugs please :)
<ScottK> In the absence of specific direction, I'd just grab a KDE package and look for OBE KDE3 stuff that can be wontfixed and fresher stuff that needs to be upstreamed.
<Quintasan> rgreening: sent :)
 * Quintasan is back to writing
<ScottK> In KDE 4.2 if you push the 'windows' button does it pop open the K menu similar to how Windows does with Start?
<ScottK> If someone running 4.2 on Juanty would check ^^^
<Quintasan> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> Quintasan: Thanks.  I think one of my daughters is about to file her first bug.
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> damn, I should go write that essay :S
<ScottK> Which package is Kickoff in?
<ScottK> I think everything needed to build kde4.2 is in backports now.
<ScottK> Now just waiting.
 * Nightrose grumbles @ adept
<Nightrose> it is a pita to review more than 100 package updates
<Nightrose> especially when you have ppa's enabled where you have to check if you want an update or not
<Nightrose> does kpackagekit sort alphabetically?
<Nightrose> i still havn't figured out what adept sorts by
 * ScottK suggests sudo apt-get upgrade -V
 * Nightrose is a sucker for a nice GUI ;-)
<Nightrose> but yea i do that if i have one of those days again where the new adept is driving me crazy
<a|wen> ScottK: thanks a lot for taking care of all the backports stuff ... and thx for uploading kile
<ScottK> You're welcome.  Thanks for pointing out the problem.
<a|wen> i think original thx goes to hunger; but no problem
<a|wen> does ubuntu have something like http://patch-tracking.debian.net/package/kile/ ?
<ScottK> Only http://patches.ubuntu.com/k/kile/
<a|wen> thx, better than nothing
<seele> Nightrose: adept sorts by the search weight, so it is impossible to know what order that is :)
<Nightrose> ugh
<Nightrose> great
 * Nightrose wonders who thought that was a good idea
<a|wen> how is our view on doing a re-snapshot of kile if upstream gets a lot of fixes in; should this be possible half way from now towards release? i'm trying to work with upstream to maybe get a stabilized svn
<scott_ev>  /msg vorian got a minute?
<scott_ev> oops
 * ScottK hands JontheEchidna some "UNRELEASED" for the next time he goes putting stuff in bzr.
<ScottK> a|wen: If it's bug fix only you don't even need permission.
<a|wen> i don't think i can count on it being a bug fix-only, but should be almost only bug fixes
<ScottK> If it's featureful then you'll need to ask for an FFe.  Should be easy enough.  For KDE stuff Riddell can grant them.
<ScottK> a|wen and hunger: I also just pushed the same conflicts/replaces fixes for 4.1.4 into bzr for Jaunty too.
<a|wen> okay; I'll keep an eye on the svn commits in kile, and work with upstream
<a|wen> perfect... always good to fix an upgrade-bug even before it appear in LP
<nixternal> jeesh, getting ready to work on kdepim bugs...so I setup my dIMAP...taking forever to sync/dl all of my email :)
<kwwii> who gave Riddell the day off?
 * Nightrose 
<kwwii> oh, so you are in charge now? :p
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> damn
<Nightrose> does that mean work?
<kwwii> I get the feeling that it might
 * Nightrose hides then
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> is kmilo still in charge of volume keys?
<hunger> ScottK: Great, thanks!
<hunger> ScottK: I finally managed to get my box back up... for some reason I had to remove kdeedu before kdebase was upgradeable. Maybe because kdeedu was not yet available.
<shtylman> do we package kde-look plasmoids?
<Quintasan> shtylman: I've packaged some of them and uploaded to REVU
<Quintasan> shtylman: but I would need Feature Freeze exception to get them included :P
<shtylman> ahh I see
<shtylman> Quintasan: in general, do we do that? or is that just for people to download on their own and stuff?
<Quintasan> shtylman: I'd say we don't but I'm not sure
<Quintasan> can anyone tell me how to chage numlock stat on kubuntu start? I've tried systemsettings, numlockx and both failed
<kuaera> Is anyone else having problems with the new NetworkManager on Kubuntu Jaunty?
<hunger> kuaera: It does work for me since a couple of days now. You should not meddle with the number of networks shown though.
<kuaera> hunger: I have zero workability and have to boot into an Openbox session, then start plasma and knetworkmanager
<kuaera> Even then, knetworkmanager does nothing for encrypted wireless networks
<hunger> kuaera: Are you refering to knetworkmanager or that plasmoid thingy?
<hunger> knetworkmanager never relyably worked for me either.
<hunger> kuaera: If all else fails you can use the gnome applet (just type "nm-applet" into the krunner), it you do not mind your passwords ending up in a gnome-keyring.
<hunger> You probably need to install it first.
<kuaera> hunger: Let me try the plasmoid first, then nm-applet
<hunger> kuaera: A tip for the plasmoid: Never change the number of networks displayed:-)
<kuaera> hunger: Which plasmoid is it?
<hunger> Let me check... plasma-widget-network-manager IIRC.
<kuaera> Bah, it was foolish of me to upgrade to Qt4.5 so soon. X is consuming all available CPU continuously :(
<shtylman> really?
<shtylman> I am not seeing that
<shtylman> is it X or some other program?
<kuaera> Some programe may be causing it, but the consumption is being shown as X
<shtylman> cause I had kded4 consume cpu for a while
<shtylman> I see
<kuaera> Same, actually, then I restarted
<shtylman> turn off compositing?
<kuaera> I'm using xcompmgr, so I just killed it to no effect
<kuaera> It may be plasma.
<kuaera> Or not...the consumption just disappeared
<kuaera> When I killed xcompmgr, plasma disappeared, though was still running
 * hunger is happy. He fixed his intrepid box after the kde 4.2 upgrade mayham and then finds his jaunty box has stopped working.
<shtylman> hahaha
<kuaera> Well, I killed amarok and openoffice, and it seems to be working proper now [with compositing off]
<hunger> shtylman: This is really not funny any more:-(
 * hunger is off to bed.
<shtylman> hunger: well, I mean..I understand the frustration..
<shtylman> we have all been there
<kuaera> shtylman: Changing desktops is actually very, very slow. Shoots X consumption into the 90s for a few seconds
<shtylman> interesting...what vid card?
<kuaera> As well as alt-tabbing between programs
<kuaera> ATi Radeon 9600 Mobility
<kuaera> Running the ati driver
<kuaera> These slowdowns were not present before Qt4.5 upgrade
<shtylman> have you restarted since installing qt?
<kuaera> Yes
<shtylman> and did you update kde as well?
<kuaera> There have been no other updates available
<kuaera> I'll check now.
<shtylman> there should have been a kde update as well as qt if I recal
<shtylman> they had to patch kdm to fix a crash
<kuaera> If there was one, I must have already gotten it, I guess
<kuaera> All that's available right now are a few unrelated python updates
<shtylman> I see
<kuaera> I can deal with the slowness for a little while, but runaway cycles on a laptop are bad mojo
<shtylman> yea...I bet
<kuaera> Battery has gone from 3 hours to 1 >_>
<slangasek> ryanakca: ping
<kuaera> Oh well, that's what I get for getting overexcited about beta software. I'm pleased with Jaunty as a whole, and I'm used to bumps like this. Once Qt4.5 and NetworkManager are all ironed out, I'll be happy as a clam.
<shtylman> yea...we have to suffer now for the benefits later.. :)
<kuaera> I'm really liking the new Xorg, ironically enough - no xorg.conf file, and I have configured my touchpad to do both horizontal and vertical two-finger scrolling via XML for HAL
<ryanakca> slangasek: pong
<slangasek> ryanakca: hi - are you around for a couple of hours, to coordinate kubuntu 8.04.2 release?
<slangasek> or alternatively, "in a couple of hours" - most of the next couple of hours will just be waiting for the publishing to finish :)
<ryanakca> slangasek: Ummm... sure. I'll be right back, but, I can hit the story's ``publish'' button whenever you want :)
<slangasek> ok
<ryanakca> slangasek: *nod*, I should be around for the next three or so...
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-22
<vorian> evening
<jjesse> evening vorian
<vorian> how goes it jjesse?
<jjesse> drinking wine and working on bugs for the bug jam, can it get any better?
<vorian> nope
<scott_ev> vorian: you here?
<vorian> scott_ev: yes sir!
<scott_ev> got time for a pm?
<vorian> any time
<scott_ev> pwerhaps I didn't do that right...still learning irssi
<vorian> /query nick or /msg nick work
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'm around too now and can also hit publish.
<ryanakca> slangasek: ^^
<ryanakca> ScottK: Either or. If you want to take care of the story, I can take care of the masthead
<ScottK> OK.  Just need to know when ...
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: hi
<Riddell> nixternal: kmix is incharge of volume keys
<JontheEchidna> kmilo is dead
 * JontheEchidna dances over kmilo's dead body
<JontheEchidna> grr, LP is slooow
<ScottK> Riddell: You owe me alcohol the next time I see you.
<ScottK> Turns out kde4bindings needs python-qt4 backported which needs Sip4, and so umpteen retries and uploads later (plus to trips through New) the backport is back to building.
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, it does
<Riddell> ScottK: oh I think I owed you alcohol long before today
<Riddell> were all those in kubuntu-experimental?
<JontheEchidna> yes, those were
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> That's where I grabbed them from.
<ScottK> There was also a matter (not your fault) of some of the conflicts/replaces being <= 4.1.3 and now the we have 4.1.4 in -updates those didn't go well.
<ScottK> I uploaded new revisions to backports and put the fixes on bzr for Jaunty.
<ScottK> Apparently we needed to backport libmsn too.
<Riddell> I should have just copied the whole archive
<ScottK> That caused some real problems with persisten failure to upload on other archs last time we tried it.
<jjesse> alpha4 on my Dell Mini is not a very good experience, the touchpad doesn't respond, and network manager never starts
 * JontheEchidna screams at launchpad to go faster
 * ScottK hands JontheEchidna a throat lozenge.
<seele> LP or bugs.kde.org? both are often slow or broken :P
<JontheEchidna> LP is worse than usual tonight, most likely due to the bugjam
<JontheEchidna> tonight LP is sucking slightly more the b.k.o
<jjesse> its because of the amount of people doing the global bug jam
<jjesse> lp is been super slow all night
 * JontheEchidna breaks out his bug-busting guitar (read, keyboard) and shreds some bug
<jjesse> if the network manager applet doesn't start on a live cd of alpha4 should i report a bug or try the current daily cd?
<JontheEchidna> That was fixed post-alpha
<jjesse> ok i won't report it and will look at the daily that is download right now
<JontheEchidna> I think it was in the release notes too :P (Or at least the release wiki page)
<jjesse> ah forgot to read them :)
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: btw, systemsettings for kde4 should go to the kdebase-workspace source package :)
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: thanks for letting me know, trying to help out
<JontheEchidna> yup, I appreciate it
<ScottK> Well I mashed the accept button for libmsn New in intrepid-backports.  No idea if it took or not.
 * JontheEchidna hands ScottK rsibreak to prevent rsi
 * ScottK actually has that.  Need to figure out why it stopped running.
<ScottK> Looks like it worked.  It's building on 4 archs right now.
<JontheEchidna> we might consider backporting koffice2 as well
 * JontheEchidna notes that we're backporting half the archive
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Let's not.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it probably should just be updated in the ppa its in
<ScottK> Looks like I got the libmsn binaries out of New just before the publisher run....
<jjesse> its probablly a big pain to backport isn't it?
<ScottK> Complex ones like this, yes, but it's also kind of an interesting puzzle.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any chance you feel like backporting the Universe plasma-widgets that also existed in Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> Tomorrow, most likely
<ScottK> I'll do the Newing of them, but I'm not up to sorting through it.
<ScottK> K
<JontheEchidna> any process/procedure I need to know about?
<JontheEchidna> I know SRU's but I've never done a backport
 * JontheEchidna wiki's int
<JontheEchidna> *it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There is, but we're skipping most of it for this evolution.  All you need to know is the upload target is intrepid-backports and you give it a ~intrepid1 revision.
<ScottK> Actually, now that Riddell's here, he can do proper backports with the script.
<ryanakca> ScottK: you going to be around fo a while?
<ScottK> Yep.
<ryanakca> ScottK: (well, until whenever slangasek wants you to hit the publish button?)
<ryanakca> If so, I'll call it a night, if you don't mind :)
<ScottK> Probably.  If not we can hit the button in the morning.
<ScottK> No problem.
<ryanakca> Okies, thanks, g'night :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Once kdenetwork cycles out of depwait and builds we'll be done on the primary archs.
<rgreening> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooodrunkkkj
<rgreening> UFC UFC + beeeeeeeeeeeeer
<JontheEchidna> and yes, that's drunk with a "j" :P
<rgreening> <8brrrrruuuuuuuuup
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Quintasan:
<rgreening> ping Quintasan
<rgreening> you szemdy emaily
<rgreening> im pastyed
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, I checked that branch to be merged and I didn't see the patch added to the series file
<rgreening> me no get mail
<JontheEchidna> probably not the best time to point that out though
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: buzzzzzzzzza
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> hmmm...26er vodka + 12 beer = mm fun
<JontheEchidna> We need KDE Solid technology for the human body
<JontheEchidna> It'd take away dput abilities when Solid detects body::isDrunk()
<rgreening> lol
 * JontheEchidna hits the sack
<rgreening> while notPASSEDoUT() { depositMoreBeer(); last if !isDrunk(); }
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You'd need an exception for ballmer peak.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69 | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> vorian: Would you please make it so I can change the topic in #kubuntu.
<ScottK> If anyone is a moderator on kubuntu-users ML would you please unmoderate my announement message.
<ScottK> Nevermind.  Just subscribed.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please add the 8.04.2 announcement to /topic in #kubuntu.
<ScottK> ryanakca: It's all announced and stuff, I leave masthead work to you (if any).  I'm not sure we don't want to leave 4.2 on the top.
<a|wen> cool, 8.04.2 finally released :)
<ScottK> Yep.  Thanks for all the help.
<ScottK> There were some hangups with getting the mirrors updated.
<a|wen> ahh, i see; nobody was expecting a release at that point, he
<maco> i've got a problem with plasma. it doesn't start for my user, but i just created a new user and it works fine there.
<maco> when i try to run it from the command line it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/121324/
<maco> (this is jaunty)
<Quintasan> hmm, I'm pretty sure I've sent him this patch :<
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<jussi01> hehe, this is funny. anyone else experiencing that when a new dolphin window is opened it cant decide it its 3 columns or 2, so it flickers between them?
<jussi01> thats with the icon size set to 32 pixels
<Quintasan> jussi01: yeah :D
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/289748
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289748 in kdeplasma-addons "Twitter plasma doesn't support Laconica" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^^^ I have a patch for this, intrested? :3
<Tm_T> Quintasan: that needs a patch?
<apachelogger> o/
<Quintasan> Tm_T: JontheEchidna said it could be backported
<Quintasan> apachelogger: \o
<Tm_T> Quintasan: I thought that is already done in ... oh, right, I'm living in trunk, sorry, ignore me (:
<Quintasan> Tm_T: :D
<Tm_T> I always forget 4.2 was frozen so long time ago
<Quintasan> brb testing whether it works :3
<Quintasan> grr, what annoying bugs
<Quintasan> or "features"
<Quintasan> Tm_T: It is working for you?
<Tm_T> Quintasan: I don't use it so cannot tell
<Quintasan> Tm_T: Could you try it?
<Tm_T> sorry, not possible atm
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> Hmm, I wonder why it doesnt works :/
<markey> will Ext4 be available in the next Kubuntu?
 * markey so wants the performance
<markey> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-anatomy-ext4/index.html?ca=drs-
<markey> ^ cool article about ext4
<markey> oooh, and while we're at it, the Google Gold linker too, pretty please
<markey> with icing :)
<apachelogger> as I already told you once, gold is part of the binutils and officially unfitted for producition use, so it is not getting packaged, to get it anyway you might want to talk to the appropriate ubuntu dood
<apachelogger> ext4 will be an option in the alternate installer ... dunno about the graphical installer
<apachelogger> markey: in the ibm article is even a link to one talking about ubuntu 9.04 :P
<apachelogger> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_ext4&num=1
<markey> oi cool
 * vorian waves to apachelogger 
 * markey hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I was thinking about adding lzma support to the release script. do you have any opinion on this?
<Nightrose> not really nope
<apachelogger> markey: ^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe it should spit out a bzip2 tar and a lzma compressed one
<apachelogger> then again would using tar with lzma make sense at all :S
<apachelogger> or maybe just go with 7z ;-)
 * markey has no idea what apachelogger is talking about 
<apachelogger> ~wp lzma
<kubotu> Results for lzma: 1. Lempel-Ziv-Markov chain algorithm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZMA | 2. LZMA - Wikipédia: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZMA | 3. LZMA: http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZMA
<kubotu> [1] The Lempel-Ziv-Markov chain-Algorithm (LZMA) is an algorithm used to perform data compression. It has been under development since 1998[1] and is used in the 7z format of the 7-Zip archiver. This algorithm uses a dictionary compression scheme somewhat similar to LZ77 and features a high compression ratio (generally higher than bzip2 [2][3]) and a variable compression-dictionary size (up to 4 GB).[4]
<apachelogger> markey: ^
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 me me 4,8M 2009-02-22 14:39 amarok-2.0.1.1.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 me me 3,5M 2009-02-22 14:39 amarok-2.0.1.1.tar.lzma
<apachelogger> if you want the precise values: 5012905 to 3638976
<jussi01> hrm, lancelot is missing all the icons/menu entries currently... who borked it?
<jussi01> that was weird... I removed it and added again and alls well.... meh
<jussi01> hrm, still borked though
<jussi01> now the intial entries are there, but no response on clicking a menu, ie. clicking "Games" or "Office" etc
 * ScottK waves to apachelogger.
<ScottK> The core KDE stuff is all built on the main archs in intrepid-backports.  Would someone please volunteer to audit and see if we are missing other stuff?
<ScottK> I think we definitely ought to backport updates to the Universe plasma-widgets that existed in Intrepid since the existing ones won't work with libplasma3.
<ScottK> Anything else?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: Qt 4.5 probably did. I think there's a patch somewhere in the pipeline
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ahh
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nod*, was there any decision as for leaving or replacing 4.2?
<ScottK> Not by me.
<ScottK> I'm still looking for someone who can change /topic in #kubuntu to add it there.
<ScottK> ryanakca: As far as I'm concerned you're the webmaster, so whatever.
<ryanakca> ScottK: What do you want me to append / add?
<ScottK> ryanakca: For /topic?
 * ryanakca nods
<ScottK> I'd say something like I added to /topic here.  Up to you.
<ryanakca> There :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/33 should be of interest for backports
<mib_371v01xa> hii all
<mib_371v01xa> how can i compile a qt program?
<JontheEchidna> Also: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeedu/ubuntu/revision/16
<nixternal> kmail is a mess
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Does the python-dev thing apply to Intrepid too?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Also, that's almost certainly a work around, not the correct fix.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, come to think of it
<JontheEchidna> I believe that a duplicate of this one was close that had a traceback.. I should find that
<JontheEchidna> Original exception was:
<JontheEchidna>  Traceback (most recent call last):
<JontheEchidna>    File "/usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pyappletscript.py", line 19, in <module>
<JontheEchidna>      from PyQt4.QtCore import *
<JontheEchidna>  ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/QtCore.so: undefined symbol: PyExc_ValueErro
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you'd add intrepid-backports via also affects and upload to intrepid-backports, I can accept them.
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<JontheEchidna> So I can upload things to intrepid-backports even though I'm just an motu, but you have to accept them?
<ScottK> Yes
<JontheEchidna> Ok, that clears things up
<ScottK> But we don't want to do a lot of it.
 * JontheEchidna will be back in a bit
<JontheEchidna> What to do about bug 332937?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332937 in digikam "digikam has a dependency problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332937
<JontheEchidna> Do we want to backport the kde 4.2 version of digikam to intrepid?
<ScottK> Let's let the current 4.2 backport settle in a bit first.
<nhandler> What is the status of the arts removal? According to Bug #320915, it looks like all of the Dependencies have been rebuilt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in cdbs "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<ScottK> nhandler: What does apt-cache rdepends say?
<a|wen> ScottK: the only things left is some NBS packages
<ScottK> OK, then the next trick would be getting those to be removable.
<ScottK> If they are NBS and have no rdepends, then you can go ahead and ask for removal.
<a|wen> somebody told that it was no need, as they would be removed automatically
<ScottK> I meant for arts.
<ScottK> Yes, the NBS ones will once they have no rdpends.
<ScottK> For example, kdelibs4-doc is NBS, but koffice still build-dep on it, so until that's fixed, kdelibs4-doc can't get removed.
<a|wen> okay, i'll just check how the status is then
<ScottK> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/kdelibs4-doc
<a|wen> seems libsdl1.2debian still depends on libsdl1.2debian-arts
<a|wen> i'll check that the rest is gone as soon as my jaunty chroot is updated
<a|wen> ScottK: libsdl1.2debian depends on libsdl1.2debian-arts for sparc, as it lacks behind in building a new version
<a|wen> that's the only thing we have left
<ScottK> I just hit retry on that a few hours ago.
<ScottK> It should build as the kernel bug it FTBFS on last time has been fixed.
<a|wen> okay, perfect ... so when that build is done we should be good to go
<ScottK> If someone wants to get kdelibs4-doc out of koffice build-dep I'd be glad to sponsor it.
 * a|wen wonders what a -doc is doing in a build-dep
<ScottK> It's for apidox I think
<ScottK> I'm trying something out in that regard right now.
<jussi01> hrm... is there a kde4 version of qtparted yet?
<ScottK> Isn't qtparted dead?
<JontheEchidna> quite dead
<ScottK> IIRC there was some discussion as it ought to be removed.
<jussi01> ScottK: no idea, hence the queston..
<JontheEchidna> I hear that there's an unrelated replacement somewhere in playground
<JontheEchidna> partitionmanager
<ScottK> We have that.
<jussi01> we do? /me looks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How about a removal bug for qtparted.
<jussi01> is it not gone already?
<jussi01> !info qtparted jaunty
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in jaunty
<ScottK> Sure enough.  rmadison agrees.
<ScottK> Even better.
<JontheEchidna> great
 * jussi01 couldnt find it, which was what prompted the question...
<jussi01> hrm, curious, partition manager seems to not take on the kde4 theme I have... Bug?
<JontheEchidna> is it run as root?
 * jussi01 headdesks... idiot
<JontheEchidna> :P
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: any ideas on when that fix for lancelot is going to be sorted?
<JontheEchidna> when kdeplasma-addons is next uploaded
<jussi01> ok. and that is going to be approximately when? ;)
 * jussi01 hugs JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<JontheEchidna> whenever a core-dev feels like uploading I guess
<JontheEchidna> urgh, I think we will have to backport koffice2
<JontheEchidna> or maybe backport cmake to the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa
<ScottK> I think koffice2 doesn't need to be backported.
<JontheEchidna> it has a file conflict with the oxygen icon theme
<ScottK> Ah.
<JontheEchidna> which was fixed in the latest beta
<ScottK> So if you use koffice2 from -release and KDE4.2 from backports you have a problem?
<JontheEchidna> not sure, though if you are using koffice2 from kubuntu-members-kde4 you definitely have a problem
<JontheEchidna> you still have intrepid, right?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, koffice2 was never in -release
<JontheEchidna> it's in -backports for intrepid
<ScottK> If it's in backports already and updating the backport fixes a conflict, I don't mind it being updated.
<JontheEchidna> yup, it looks like that the one in backports has the conflict too
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 930197
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=930197&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 930197 | unbreak toolbox on zoomed out view
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: bad bad bug
<JontheEchidna> ?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: plasma update just killed my notes applet including all info on it :/
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<Nightrose> luckily i got a backup from some time ago
<Nightrose> so it is not so bad for me
<Nightrose> but that really shouldn't happen
<Nightrose> :/
<JontheEchidna> sometimes kubuntu-default-settings updates go funky and mess with stuff like that. Was that updated recently?
<Nightrose> everything was updated i think with the copying to backports
<JontheEchidna> oh, intrepid. nvm about that theory
<Nightrose> yea intrepid
<Quintasan> night guys
<ScottK> So this is what KDE4.2 is like ....
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ScottK> ark can open .debs now.  That's worth the upgrade all by itself.
<ScottK> sudo apt-get remove file-roller
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I see you have a kdebase-workspace building in your PPA.  I think we have enough to be worth an upload in bzr.  Will you have more shortly?
<JontheEchidna> There is one more change that I was contemplating making: bug 333025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333025 in kdebase-workspace "Probable packaging error (conflict)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333025
 * ScottK looks
<JontheEchidna> It's not likely to cause any runtime issues, but it's still technically wrong
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.
<ScottK> If you leave the epoch off it won't be correct.
<rgreening> scottk: Im going to look at MOTU. any suggestions or recommendations of what I should do before I apply
<JontheEchidna> did desktop-base ever have an epoch?
<ScottK> Dunno?
<ScottK> I guess that's the question.
<JontheEchidna> Doesn't look like it: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-base
<ScottK> rgreening: Talk to the people who've sponsored you and make sure they are supportive (I am)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I agree.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How about if I just fix it?
<rgreening> scottK ty.
<JontheEchidna> That's fine
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> OK.  Will do
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'm sorry to be a bit late concerning kpackagenit... I've been super busy recently... and that won't change until wednesday
 * Tonio_ notices there seem to be a bug with the printer applet.... multi copies printing won't work
<rgreening> ok. when you get it ready...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Actually since bindings are currently brokenish due to Python 2.6, I'm not sure this is a good time to upload.
<Riddell> rgreening: kindae pong
<rgreening> im looking to apply 4 motu. got your support :)
<Riddell> ooh, excellent
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> ty
<Riddell> rgreening: what's your package upload history like? have you done much packaging from scratch?
<rgreening> hmm.. not sure.not 100% from scratch.
<rgreening> kvirt4, qtjambi,
<Riddell> ooh that reminds me, new qtjambi needs packaging (for the last time)
<Riddell> rgreening: kde 4.2.1 out this week coming I seem to remember, will you help with that?  that's the sort of work they're probably looking for
<rgreening> Riddell: yes. Im all setup again to package/update for 4.2.1
<rgreening> Riddell: and I can take care of qtjambi
<ScottK> The kvirc thing almost counts as from scratch IMO.
<Tonio_> Riddell: system-config printer kcm applet seems to be broken, is that known issue ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm on a fresh install here
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes it got broken when s-c-p-common changed, I'll fix it tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<Riddell> rgreening: lovely
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, printing several copies of the same page doesn't work, whatever the printer is...
<ScottK> Would someone please highlight me ....
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably a little issue with the systray applet
<Riddell> systray applet has nothing to do with the printing, it just reports what's happening
<kwwii> Riddell: did you see the usplash pic?
<Riddell> it's a cups (and/or Qt) issue if you can't print properly
<Riddell> kwwii: oh yes, briefly, lots of bars?
<Riddell> kwwii: what's the URL again?
<rgreening> kwwii: nice looking
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't it pass the options ? then it's a cups issue :)
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/jaunty-kusplash.png
<Riddell> Tonio_: what gets printed is between the application and cups (and the cups driver)
<Riddell> Tonio_: the most printer-applet does it pause and restart and cancel
<kwwii> the many bars just show the different states
<kwwii> that is not how it will look in the end
<Riddell> kwwii: presumably the ubuntu one also has many bars?
<kwwii> only one bar will be shown
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> I see
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Riddell> I'm being silly
<kwwii> anyway, I gotta get to bed...let me know if you like it and want it and I will make the necessary changes (it also includes more resolutions, etc)
<Riddell> kwwii: I think I like it
<Riddell> Tonio_, rgreening: do we like it?
<kwwii> cool, we'll chat tmororw
<kwwii> n8
<Tonio_> Riddell: I like it ;)
<rgreening> I like it Riddell.
<Riddell> kwwii: yep, we like it
<rgreening> its sleek and small :)
<Riddell> ah but ScottK-laptop is the real test, he's a man of opinion
<ScottK-laptop> ScottK: Ping
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> I like sleek and small.
<ScottK> rgreening: Was it you that was having double notifications problems?
<ScottK> I have it now too on 4.2
<ScottK-laptop> ScottK: Ping again
<rgreening> everrything
<rgreening> kopete was a big one
<ScottK> That's one we probably ought to figure out.
<ScottK> Since it happens on Intrepid too with 4.2, we probably can't put the blame elsewhere.
<Riddell> see if you can use the dbus interface directory from qdbus command line
<Riddell> that'll tell you if the fault is on the client or the server
<ScottK> That's the sort of request I'd need some VERY specific directions on how to do.
<Riddell> mm yes, it's probably a bit too late for me to work out the exact command needed
<ScottK> Tomorrow then.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Your kubuntu_57_panel_notifications_conf.diff causes FTBFS here when I test build.
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/121610/
<JontheEchidna> Ugh, that patch is a pain
<JontheEchidna> It's what's causing the duplicate notifications
<ScottK> That's the one that gives us the control for notifications that we backported?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<ScottK> I guess we ought to consider dropping it then.
<JontheEchidna> when the config is changed it connects some signals twice
<JontheEchidna> and we get duplicate notifications
<JontheEchidna> I'm all for dropping it
<JontheEchidna> dropped in bzr
 * JontheEchidna is pushing the rev
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-22
<jjesse> in system settings in lucid waht is the open collarabitve services provider management used for?
<daskreech> ghns ?
<jjesse> the login is for opendesktop.org
<daskreech> that's for the social desktop plasmoid
<jjesse> which is different then the microblog plasmoid?
<daskreech> Yes
<jjesse> hrmm ok, will have to figure out what the point of social desktop is
<daskreech> Umm mostly I'd say it's chestbeating as well as ironing out bugs on some stuff
<jjesse> cheastbeating?
<jjesse> i'm more important then you?
<daskreech> like you have an opendesktop login (kde-look kde-apps etc)
<daskreech> more like look we have a social desktop
<jjesse> i have an opendesktop login but no idea what to do w/ it
<jjesse> hrmm socialdesktop.org
<daskreech> In theory if you travel to a new country the plasmoid will show you people from that country based on the profile/ip address
<jjesse> the last person on the list of people near me is the only one who is actually close to me
<daskreech> and do stuff like rank them based on them being in the same groups as you on the site
<daskreech> I'd like to use it more but I forgot my login and I don't run plasma
<daskreech> When those two get fixed I'll look again
<daskreech> claydoh: ping
<daskreech> claydoh: ping
<claydoh> daskreech: pong, denting a reply :)
<daskreech> claydoh: :-)
<claydoh> well Ill spell it out my kde3 based ones are ok, just not up to date
<claydoh> that's for both hardy and karmic
<daskreech> Yeah I noticed
<daskreech> I removed them and my kmymonkey updated
<claydoh> the kde4 based ones need updating to svn code, as ofx importing is broken in the current beta
<daskreech> Money
<daskreech> damn now I want an app called Kmymonkey
<daskreech> I don't even care what it does
<claydoh> sweet app get coding!
<daskreech> I"m trying to code a KDE Y! client
<daskreech> based on the Gyache code
<claydoh> id rather have something with monkeys
<claydoh> but really that sounds cool too
<daskreech> Trying to do LPI next week so stydying all this week
<daskreech> may do some coding inbetween
<daskreech> Ubuntu is about the time period where I said it's going to start sucking
<daskreech> CD space is going to force some hard choices
<daskreech> I should check in with the Basket team
<shtylman> Riddell: where do we stand on the smd stuff?
<shtylman> *smb
<shtylman> I see it got postponed...
<shtylman> is it still far off?
<shtylman> nixternal: are there still plans for a netbook specific slideshow?
<nixternal> shtylman: I guess so...I figured you would know that one :) If so, all I have to do is type them up. They are on my todo list, but there were a couple of things yet to do in front of them. A bit busy lately, and then tonight and tomorrow, I will be pushing snow yet again :/
<shtylman> nixternal: no hurry... whenever you have the text just send it along
<shtylman> if we make it...we make it
<shtylman> if not...no biggie
<nixternal> shoot, I was just talking to you in another channel :)
<nixternal> I saw your message in my highlight window and just started responding :)
<nixternal> oh, I am sure we will make it. I can get them done this week, at least by next week
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> what channel?
<shtylman> one that I am also in? or just some random channel?
<nixternal> some random channel
<nixternal> on OFTC at that
<markey> guys
<markey> more and more people are complaining about buggy USB auto-mounting
<markey> I hear it everywhere
<markey> is anything being done about it?
 * daskreech should get a USB thing
<markey> that should be an ultra-high priority item, imho
<markey> people are starting to migrate to other distros...
<markey> think about it :)
<markey> Shuttleworth could hire a kernel guy for looking at it
<markey> or else you'll have many Arch Linux users soon
<markey> (it's starting to happen...)
<jussi01> markey: are you experiencing this on karmic or lucid?
<markey> Karmic
<markey> I'm not going to use an Alpha or Beta just because of this
<markey> (neither are other users)
<jussi01> markey: strange, as I seem (havent really debugged yet) to have issues wth my us tv card and card reader on my fiancees machin
<markey> jussi01: the more devices you attach, the worse it gets
<jussi01> s/us/usb/
<markey> from what I can see
<jussi01> seems maybe someone borked someting
<markey> try an USB hub (actively powered, and 2 HDDs and some other devices
<markey> yes, borked UDev or so
<markey> it affects all devices, keyboards, printers, HDDs, media players...
<jussi01> maco2: what the heck are you doing up...? :D
<maco2> jussi01: discovering that network-manager segfaults as soon as it starts on my karmic system?
<maco2> also: reading a physics book because exam in 9 hours
<jussi01> seems everyone has issues today...
<markey> one example of buggy USB:
<markey> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=85998&p=148867#p148865
<markey> (we get to see a lot of those)
<Riddell> shtylman: nobody has started coding on SMB stuff so I set it to postponed
<jussi01> Riddell: have you anythoughts on markey's USB issue? Im starting to see some issues on Sari's karmic machine :/
<Riddell> not really, various people reported unreliability but nobody had much clue of a cause and most didn't have it as bad as markey https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030033.html
<Mamarok> what was the problem with aptitude again when upgrading to KDE SC 4.4?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that we do not QA against aptitutde and apt-get is superior ;)
<apachelogger> can't remember in particular, but I think aptitude had problems resolving the deps properly
<Mamarok> ah
<persia> Mind you, this is potentially a bug in the packages, but it's not one that anyone checks against, so if one wants aptitude to work, one needs to do their own QA.
<apachelogger> for KDE stack upgrades I think it is mostly wrong usage making aptitude resolving deps in a crappy manner (like say block upgrades to some graphics app because it would require exchanging one of underlying libs)
<persia> There's ways to define package relationships that work for both resolvers.  It's just extra work.
<neversfelde> no need to get a feature freeze exception for bugfix releases, is this still correct?
<apachelogger> persia: well, I doubt aptitude upgrade will remove packages?
<apachelogger> in which case the best package relationships wouldnt help
<apachelogger> neversfelde: aighto
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I think this means yes :)
<persia> apachelogger: Aptitude will certainly remove packages under some conditions.  It just has different conditions.
<persia> But like I said, it's not worth fixing.
<pgquiles> persia: apachelogger: aptitude needs no fixing, IMHO. It removes a package when deborphan says some package is not being used by any other package. If aptitude removes needed packages when upgrading to KDE 4.4.0, then 4.4.0 packages have missing dependencies.
<neversfelde> bug 525658 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525658 in kdebluetooth "new upstream bugfix release 0.4.2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525658
<apachelogger> I did not say that it removes packages, I said it does refuse to do so
<apachelogger> when migrating from libfoo1 to libfoo2 as part of a KDE stack upgrade I saw reports of aptitude refusing to do so and marking everything depending on libfoo as blocked
<pgquiles> apachelogger: aptitude refuses to remove packages when the 'score' is too high (i. e. the potential breakage to the system is too high)
<pgquiles> apachelogger: if you mean libkdcraw, aptitude works fine for me: it says it will break krita and whatnot
<pgquiles> but I think aptitude is right and it's just a matter of some missing KOffice packages. I can't remember the details now.
<apachelogger> pgquiles: hence I claimed that most of the aptitude issues are PEBKAC issues ;)
<pgquiles> apachelogger: which I agree
<pgquiles> :-)
<apachelogger> no, the removal of krita is just fine
<apachelogger> libkdcraw has weird packaging
<apachelogger> disallowing the lib package of  7 and 8 to be installed along each other
<pgquiles> there's something which does need fixing, though: KPackageKit does not remove packages, at least not those listed as 'Conflicts', while aptitude will do it fine
<persia> pgquiles: That aptitude works for you is good, but like apachelogger said, it's not part of the Ubuntu QA process, so there's absolutely no guarantee it works.
<persia> It could work, but that needs someone to commit to doing QA, and fixing any issues discovered.
<apachelogger> pgquiles: that is a problem of the underlying backend
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug #525668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525668 in update-notifier-kde "Please remove update-notifier-kde (source only) from lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525668
<Riddell> didn't I do that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier-kde indicates you didnt
<Riddell> done
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks, btw, could you please set the main branch for the kubuntu-default-settings project
<apachelogger> otherwise bzr branch lp:kubuntu-default-settings doesnt work :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we kill kubuntu-artwork-usplash?
<apachelogger> it appears ubuntu-artwork-usplash is already dead
<persia> usplash in general is mostly dead.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> !info usplash-theme-ubuntu lucid
<apachelogger> poor bot :D
<ubottu> usplash-theme-ubuntu (source: usplash-theme-ubuntu): Usplash theme for Ubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 192 kB
<apachelogger> well, it seems that package here does not have any relation with ubuntu-artwork-usplash, even though I am quite sure that is what the package was called at some point
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes we can
<apachelogger> ok, nuking it
<Riddell>                 if [ "$DESKTOP" = "kde" ]; then
<Riddell> apachelogger: where does that variable come from?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kpk
<Riddell> "Please file a but in your distribution"  typo
<Riddell> but no dantii to complain to
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> neversfelde: when are you applying as MOTO btw?
<Riddell> neversfelde: that kbluetooth .dsc needs a .orig.tar.gz, the bug only has .orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> hmm, did it rename from kdebluetooth to KBluetooth ?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I do not have the time to open and organize the MOTO team, so I decided to apply as a MOTU :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: one moment, I'll have a look and as far as I know it was renamed some time ago
<Riddell> "This is a continuation of kde-bluetooth, but with a very different philosophy" suggest the new maintainer renamed it http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kbluetooth?content=112110
<Riddell> maybe we should rename the package then
<neversfelde> Riddell: I can do it
<Riddell> I wonder if splitting out /usr/share/icons/oxygen/256x256/ to save space on amd64 would be sensible
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do not think 256 features a complete set
<Riddell> it's not, and scaling up from 128 actually looks not bad so I think that's an acceptable loss if we include the icons in our "suggested packages notification"
<Riddell> using lzma on oxygen-icons saves 2-3MB straight away
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldnt it be LZMAd anyway?
 * apachelogger is implementing lzma for kde.pm right now
<apachelogger> or at least trying to ;)
<apachelogger> agateau: ping
<jussi01> yippee... all my window decorations are gone, as is my plasma stuff...
<persia> It's a spare look, for extra performance.
<apachelogger> to quote sheldon: "there there"
<apachelogger> ^^
<Tm_T> jussi01: I trade that for my "no keyboard in Xorg"
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381551/
<apachelogger> there my superior perl skills strike again
<apachelogger> muhahaha :D
<Riddell> elite
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381554/
<Riddell> ok oxygen uploaded with 256 icons split out and lzma in use, saving of 9MB
<jussi01> ok, could someone try replicate a bug in 4.4 for me? go to system settings, appearance, style, workspace and try change the them a few times...
<jussi01> warning. for me I have to restart as plasma crashes and there is no alt+f2  or anything
<agateau> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> agateau: is the indicator plasmoid intent to not behave like others?
<apachelogger> namely the fact that it is not removable, unless one is in panel editing mode and that it is always visible
<agateau> apachelogger: how does it not behave like others?
<agateau> apachelogger: oh, you mean you can't right click it?
<apachelogger> yep
<agateau> apachelogger: this is fixed
<apachelogger> ok, and the visiblity?
<agateau> apachelogger: with the new version, if it's in the systemtray it can autohide itself
<agateau> not if it's in the panel, yet
<apachelogger> agateau: is that version already in the archives?
<apachelogger> because mine does neither react to right clicks nor does it autohide :)
 * agateau checks
<agateau> apachelogger: it is, you need version 0.5.1
 * apachelogger restarts plasma
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> perfect
 * apachelogger hugs agateau
<apachelogger> love it :D
<agateau> great!
<apachelogger> Riddell: lzma for debhelper all QA'd too :D
 * apachelogger feels like a spammer somehow ^^
<Tm_T> apachelogger: shadeslayer? yes, that's what he is
 * Tm_T hides
<apachelogger> *sigh*
<apachelogger> mom!
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well in case youre thinking about the quits and joins,twas because vlc fullscreen + Chromium os = one heck of a party :P
<steveire> apachelogger: I didn't know I was in this channel because of how quassel works. Did you fix your akonadi issue?
<ghostcube> apachelogger: you noticed the ubuntu gnome guys made Mutter to her WM :D
<ghostcube> iam waiting now for Vater too lol
<ghostcube> ehem, i have a question about the kwin effects
<ghostcube> who is doing them :)
<Riddell> kwin developers
<ghostcube> thx
<shadeslayer> hmm apparently i found a very annoying bug in the kde comics plasmoid
<shadeslayer> try and search for any comic via the search bar.. the search crashes :P
<apachelogger> steveire: no, it seems to be a conceptual problem with akonadi and mysql 5.1
<apachelogger> mysql 5.1 expects a set of default tables to be available, those can only be created by mysql_install_db, which is currently not taken into account by akonadi
<apachelogger> also, what I just came to think about, what happens when the mysqld gets upgraded to an incompatible version?
<apachelogger> i.e. such as that the database tables need to be upgraded by some tool
<apachelogger> IMHO that whole mysql business is just one big bloody mess
<apachelogger> on the other hand I might just not understand the deeper logic
<apachelogger> steveire: bug 448705 also kde bug 185395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448705 in akonadi "akonadi server doesn't start at login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448705
<ubottu> KDE bug 185395 in server "Table 'mysql servers' doesn't exist" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185395
 * apachelogger notes that simply running that script is not going to be any good for kubuntu 9.10, since the script is in the main server package
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose we could make Qt use lzma too?
 * apachelogger notes that this does not help with the CD, since that is lzma compressed anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: so what are you suggesting?
<apachelogger> to make space on the CD? remove openoffice :S
 * apachelogger tries to get a look at the CD, but qemu does not seem to let him
<Riddell> what are you suggesting for Qt?
<Riddell> CD space should be fine with the oxygen icon change
<apachelogger> Riddell: add the appropriate build rule to compress the deb data with lzma, thus reducing the size of packages to download
<apachelogger> Riddell: just imagine how much finer the CD would be without openoffice, we could even ship uncrippled artwork then :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: IIRC -dbg packages shrunk by almos 50% with lzma
<Riddell> apachelogger: getting rid of openoffice is tempting but koffice isn't stable enough to replace it yet and I'm not sure the world has moved away enough from office suites to get rid of it (although Ubuntu Netbook did)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, we'll conduct that survey and then see
<apachelogger> but I suppose indeed that kubuntu-netbook would be the first target that replaces ooo with ko
<apachelogger> the largest packag eont he CD is openoffice.org-core
<apachelogger> followed by foomatic-db-gutenprint
<apachelogger> linux-image is only third
<jjesse> we should drop openoffice from netbook
 * apachelogger is wondering how a driver db can be that large
<apachelogger> also, do we need thesaurus by default?
<apachelogger> almost in the top ten
<Quintasan> awesome
<apachelogger> Riddell: konq-plugins-l10n should be installed by language-selector IMHO
<apachelogger> it only contains documentation
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> we have gnome-keyring on the CD Oo
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: thumbs up for lzma
 * Quintasan hands apachelogger few cookies
 * apachelogger must save them for later
<Riddell> umm, we also have network-manager-gnome
<Riddell> oh that's because we don't install plasma-widget-networkmanagement any more
<Riddell> because it's now network-manager-kde again
 * apachelogger installs germinate
<Riddell> so network-manager Recommends: network-manager-gnome | plasma-widget-networkmanagement and brings in network-manager-gnome
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> nm should recommend nm-frontend
<apachelogger> and nm-gnome and nm-kde should provide nm-frontend
<Quintasan> makes sense, at least for me
<Quintasan> :)
<apachelogger> ok, fixing nm should get rid of gconf* gksu, gnome-keyring, libgnome*
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you working on that already?
<apachelogger> openoffice.org-math is also on again
<apachelogger> -.-
<Riddell> yes I am
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> gdebi is also one large beast -.-
<Riddell> openoffice.org-writer recommends openoffice.org-maths, maybe we can moan to calc?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we could just blacklist math
<apachelogger> first I need to find the branch url though :D
<Riddell> branch for what?
<Riddell> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.lucid/ ?
<apachelogger> right, thanks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose we could also save some space by not installing all of konq-plugins (i.e. split the searchbar again)
<Riddell> I think we do
<Riddell> apachelogger: konqueror-plugin-searchbar is what's in the seed
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is a fake package the description says
<apachelogger> + it depends on konq-plugins
<apachelogger> which in turn seems to recommend or depend konq-plugins-l10n
<apachelogger> yeah, package is empty
<apachelogger> all debian's fault it seems :P
<Riddell> hmm, right
<Riddell> ok network-manager_0.8-0ubuntu2_source.changes uploaded
<apachelogger> also, I think after lucid we should rethink the default font
<apachelogger> dejavu is a bit of an ugly beast
<apachelogger> "a bit"
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop includes ttf-liberation
<apachelogger> well, I am more about default
<apachelogger> shipping a superior font doesnt change the uglyness of the default
<Riddell> I think they may be using it as the default, I don't remember
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> IIRC nuno liked liberation ;)
<apachelogger> that said, we should consult with upstream on this topic
<Riddell> it's whole raison d'etre is to be "the same as microsoft" which leaves a bad taste in my mouth
<Riddell> nuno is upstream I guess, doubt anyone else in KDE knows or cares much about fonts
<apachelogger> upstream == oxygen as a whole ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: want me to split out konq plugin searchbar then?
<apachelogger> Riddell: already on it
<Riddell> groovy
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't oxygencursors now part of kdebase? if so I am wondering why we are still using the one from oxygencursors
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's part of kdebase-workspace I think, we follow debian in packaging it separately, I don't know why they prefer to do that
<apachelogger> oh ... IIRC the oxygencursors source contains more colors
<apachelogger> not sure if that is a good reason to prefer it though
<Riddell> grumble, they should all be put into kdeartwork, kdebase really shouldn't be the place for artwork options
<apachelogger> main color should be in kdebase IMHO
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but the rest should be in kdeartwork.  same goes for wallpapers etc
<apachelogger> ruphy: didn't I sign you up for maintaining kdeartwork? :P
<Riddell> kdeartwork has never been properly maintained
<Tm_T> kdeadmin is another that needs some love, apparently
<Riddell> it has a maintainer, I think i saw him proposing to scrap old stuff recently
<Riddell> kdetoys on the other hand..
<apachelogger> IMHO maintenance must be more aggressive
<apachelogger> stuffthat cant be supported properly needs to go
<ghostcube> kwin devs arent vry responding if you aks them anything :)
 * ghostcube hugs the kubuntu-devs
<apachelogger> Riddell: new konq-plugins uploaded
<apachelogger> that should take another 11MiB off the CD if I am right
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you update bzr?
<Riddell> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/konq-plugins/ubuntu/
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> shoot
<apachelogger>  :D
<Riddell> konq-plugins isn't 11MiB
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpkg said something like that
<apachelogger> oh, apt-get it was
<apachelogger> sec
<Riddell> "Need to get 485kB of archives."
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> 11MiB uncompressed
<jussi01> lucid:
<jussi01> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jussi01>   krita-kde4: Depends: libkdcraw7 (>= 4:4.3.2) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyhow, pushed branch update
<jussi01> are we aware of this?
 * apachelogger was only aware of it on karmic
<Riddell> yes, poke nixternal to finish off koffice
<jussi01> and is there a reason krita-kde4 still exists, not krita...
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh
<Riddell> "After this operation, 2,396kB of additional disk space will be used."  not 11MiB
 * jussi01 goes to hunt nixternal's
 * apachelogger thinks aptitude should be kicked off the CD
<Riddell> I never spotted that before, wonder why it's there
<Riddell> bug 252044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252044 in ubuntu-meta "Intrepid: Alpha 3 aptitude not installed in base installation" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252044
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be dropped IMHO
<apachelogger> vim/emacs is also superior to nano
<apachelogger> yet we do not ship any of the two in addition to nano
<apachelogger> those that wish to use aptitude can invoke the apt-get oneliner to install it
<Riddell> seems like an issue with some history though
<apachelogger> I would imagine
<Riddell> probably needs discussed on ubuntu-devel
 * apachelogger expects loads of whining :S
<Riddell> dunno, plenty of people don't like apititude
<jussi01> since when did we ship more than one app for the same task?
<Tm_T> aptitude is used in alternative-cd installe
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, others do like it ;)
<Tm_T> err, there's option to run aptitude, anyway
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I would suppose that is if -x aptitude
<Tm_T> ?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I suppose the option will not be shown if aptitude is not there
<Tm_T> true that, though I supposed it might be useful for some
<Tm_T> I know I had to fiddle with it once
<apachelogger> so keep it on the alternate but drop it from the live cd
<Tm_T> agreed on that
<apachelogger> there is more space on the alternate due to missing ubiquity anyway (I guess)
<Riddell> yes, quite a bit more
<apachelogger> seems like a fair compromise too
<jussi01> how big is aptitude?
<Riddell> 1.7MB said that bug report
<apachelogger> Riddell: no that was incorrect
<jussi01> ouch
<apachelogger> not very big I would suppose
<apachelogger> but still
<Riddell> it's a 1.5MB download
<Tm_T> Size: 1468332
<Riddell> which would be worth getting rid of
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> omg
<Tm_T> Installed-Size: 8620 ...that means ~8.5 MiB ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: please navigate to your ubiquity branch and run : sudo apt-get install kdesdk-scripts; optimizegraphics
<apachelogger> there are a billion pixmaps in there and none are optimized
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I think so
<apachelogger> but uncompressed is nothing to go bye
<apachelogger> s/bye/by ^^
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'm afraid I have too many tests this week :(
<Riddell> ubiquity artwork should be updated to match kde 4.4 anyway
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I suppose you should be learning
<Riddell> optimizegraphics: Losslessly optimized PNG and SVGZ files with "optipng -o5" and "advdef -z -4".
<Riddell> Reduced disk space: 160KB (0MB)
<Riddell> nice but not massive
<nixternal> jussi01: yes, I have already fixed that libkdcraw7->8 thing in the package I am massaging....should have it uploaded today
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, I intend to but I was wondering what I shall do next and after seeing our Todo I think I will do some packaging and stick to learning c++
 * Quintasan just realised he has to learn only biology
<nixternal> lucid just booted from Grub to KDM in under 10 seconds!!!
<nixternal> that is freakin' fast
<nixternal> I saw the plymouth splash thing for a few seconds, and then boom, there was KDM
<nixternal> impressive!
 * Quintasan notes it boots that fast even on KVM
<shtylman_> Riddell: is it too late to poke at the smb feature? ... is it worth the effort? cause if so I will gladly take a look
<Riddell> shtylman_: it would need a feature freeze exception, so we'd need to be sure it was well testing and working
<Riddell> however since the current code is 100% broken, it's not like it could make things much worse
<Riddell> so yes it would be worth it
<Riddell> ping rgreening for the stuff he had at UDS
<shtylman_> Riddell: will do
<nixternal> hrmm, virtuoso packages are listed in the "no longer required" area when doing apt-get...is there something wrong or is this expected?
<Riddell> only virtuoso-nepomuk is useful
<Riddell> rest can go
<nixternal> groovy, thanks!
<rgreening> hey shtylman_ / Riddell. Sry I've been rather absentee... im going trough a major transition with work and have been tied up.
<rgreening> shtylman_: have a read over the spec. most of the details are there to make the required changes.
<shtylman_> rgreening: no worries... I understand how work can be :)
<rgreening> shtylman_: let me know when you have reviewed and we can set up some time to go over it.. I may be able to free up some time to help get it done.
<shtylman_> rgreening: do you have a branch published somewhere?
<shtylman_> and when you say spec you mean the blueprint right?
<rgreening> I have to take a $50M company and migrate all the back office to new systems and services by June 30th...
<shtylman_> just so I am clear
<shtylman_> ooooo
<shtylman_> sounds fancy
<rgreening> shtylman_: ya and theres a wiki page too
<rgreening> ya. Im going nutz with it.
<rgreening> We have to build all the infrastructure from scratch
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 512159 - still needs to be finished MIR wise
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512159 in libqtgtl "[MIR] libqtgtl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512159
<shtylman_> rgreening: thats crazy tho... everything all new?
<nixternal> fsck me, I missed a package for KOffice that needs MIR too... create-resources
<rgreening> I have a feeling that I wont have time for UDS this spring :(  ...
<shtylman_> was the old stuff just that old?
<shtylman_> :(
<rgreening> shtylman_: oh no, the company it is being transitioned from has claimed "prorpietary" and wont let us get the systems
<rgreening> so we get some of the data, but not the system...
<rgreening> stupid bean counters making all the wrong decisions
<shtylman_> wow
<shtylman_> that sucks...
<rgreening> yup
<Riddell> nixternal: I can just move them to main, MIR system is broken
<shtylman_> another reason to stay far away from "proprietary"
<rgreening> Im even fightin just to maintain the IP blocks... so we dont have to renumber.
<nixternal> Riddell: roger that....what should we do about create-resources? it would be nice to have that in main as well
<rgreening> so many battles
<Riddell> nixternal: having said that, I'm not sure main is the right place for koffice, upstream seem not that confident that 2.1 is a suitable release
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> nixternal: I'll move it to main, please do the MIR still
<nixternal> I was kind of figuring this would come
<nixternal> Riddell: well, should we wait then?
<Riddell> nixternal: no, enough waiting
<nixternal> I was wondering why we were pushing koffice into main so quickly in the first place, but it was done before I could blink
<rgreening> shtylman_: anyway, ping me when you are ready, and we can probably spend and evening or two and make it happen.
 * rgreening needs motivation
<Riddell> nixternal: create-resources and libqtgtl moved to main
<Riddell> nixternal: so quickly?  it's always been in main
<Riddell> shtylman_: the smb stuff needs the gnome smb share features ported into the kde file properties dialogue plugin, which is split over kdelibs and kdebase
<nixternal> Riddell: I meant the newer koffice, not the older :)
<shtylman_> rgreening: will do :)
<shtylman_> Riddell: noted... is there a list of these "features"
<shtylman_> or I just have to open the gnome one and look?
<rgreening> shtylman_: read my spec first
<rgreening> I've detailed most of it there in the wiki and LP blueprint
<Riddell> nixternal: well upstream has stopped supporting koffice 1 and it's a security liability and it's just as broken as koffice 2.1, so we definately want to go with 2.1.  it's just a question of do we want it in main or universe
<shtylman_> rgreening: sounds good...I will do that tonight and start looking at where you left off
<shtylman_> rgreening: is the branch listed on the wiki or spec?
<rgreening> shtylman_: I don't have a branch uploaded
<nixternal> Riddell: I would have kept 2.x in universe personally until it was ready...
<Riddell> shtylman_: it's a wrapper around the "net share" command (which isn't installed by default)
<rgreening> which is part of samba (and I believe it is now installed by default.. though I could be wrong).
<shtylman_> Riddell: if not installed by default... are we gonna have disc issues?
<Riddell> nixternal: ok let's move it to universe then, but we still want the MIRs because we'll want it in main again before long
<Riddell> shtylman_: disc issues?
<shtylman_> Riddell: sorry...space usage on the disc
<shtylman_> we are already over last time I checked
<nixternal> Riddell: right, makes it easier in the long run
<Riddell> shtylman_: we just won't have it installed, it'll need a dialogue saying "please install foo" which is what the gnome one has.  or even better kpackagekit integration to magically install foo
<shtylman_> Riddell: gotcha...sounds good to me
<shtylman_> rgreening: where is your code then? hidden far far away :p ?
<nixternal> oh koffice is such a pita
<Riddell> nixternal: moved to universe
<Riddell> nixternal: koffice is a beast, it should be split up into manageable source releases
<nixternal> well, once it is better, the release that is, and the packaging is all fixed up, it will be good to go
<nixternal> looks like I have to patch a cmake module (or 2)
<Riddell> nixternal: really?  why's that?
<nixternal> not finding create-resources
<Riddell> hmm
<Quintasan|Szel> :o
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: this call by reference is sick when used with structures
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: how so?
<Quintasan|Szel> well anyways, reference is basically a alias for a variable and if we pass a reference to a function it operates on the actual variable instead of creating a copy of it, right?
<apachelogger> simply put ;)
<apachelogger> technically a reference is the memory address where the data is stored
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: well, I have prototype (and later a function which does couts) -> sysop & use(sysop & ref) where sysop is struct declarated earlier
<apachelogger> and you can imagine that the memory then gets casted as per function head
<apachelogger> :D
<Quintasan|Szel> and the fun begins
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you should write it differently :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-hook_duttaC.html
<apachelogger> see section Declarations
<apachelogger> though IMHO that applies to a lot more than declaration
<apachelogger> for example dereferencing ;)
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: well, ya saw the prototype. they call the function use() -> use(use(petlarz));  and I'm like wtf
<Quintasan|Szel> the function use returns the a structure, right?
<Quintasan|Szel> I really wonder why that works :D
<Quintasan|Szel> oh, now I get
<Quintasan|Szel> I though the function returns an int but thats not the case
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> why would it?
<apachelogger> well, i am guessing here
<apachelogger> but I suppose petlarz is of type sysop?
<Quintasan|Szel> they put over 9000 comments here and I'm little bit confused
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: yes it i.
<Quintasan|Szel> is even
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> use(petlarz) would return a sysop too
<apachelogger> so you can call it recurisvely
<Quintasan|Szel> yeah, thats why the cout in use() occured twice when called like use(use(petlarz))
<Quintasan|Szel> hngh
<Quintasan|Szel> It seems too me that reference is like a pointer
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: http://tugll.tugraz.at/91675/weblog/9289.html
<apachelogger> that is why I said to your earlier description of a reference that it was "simply put"
<apachelogger> a reference really is just a memory address
<Quintasan|Szel> aint pointers the same thing?
<apachelogger> kinda ;)
<Quintasan|Szel> they also store memory addresses:P
<apachelogger> though a pointer itself has a reference
<Quintasan|Szel> ...what?
<Quintasan|Szel> :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: read the blog :P
<apachelogger> a pointer does have an address itself
<apachelogger> it even requires memory (usually the same amount as int ... i.e. 4b)
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: so *ptr != &ptr
<apachelogger> former will derefernce the pointer, latter will return the address-of the pointer
<Quintasan|Szel> oh man
<Quintasan|Szel> it feels like speaking with computer, eally
<Quintasan|Szel> really*
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<apachelogger> you have no idea :P
<Quintasan|Szel> it's like you code and "Hey, makes perfect sense!" then you compile and compiler throws tomatoes at you because it actually makes no sense at all
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: yeah, compilers are good with that
<Quintasan|Szel> a semi-colon makes a whole big difference
<Quintasan|Szel> :D
<apachelogger> that just takes time to get used to
<Quintasan|Szel> you forget two semi-colons and you get a wall of errors
<apachelogger> after 1k sloc you make one without noticing;
<apachelogger> ;);
<Quintasan|Szel> :D
<Quintasan|Szel> std::cout << "MMkay, semi-colons are important" << endl;
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> \n
<Quintasan|Szel> though I should using namespace std;
<apachelogger> :P
<Quintasan|Szel> oh yeah, pointer to a pointer to a pointer
<Quintasan|Szel> makes perfect sense
<Quintasan|Szel> :S
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: oh lol, this IBM page really makes me laugh, see comments
<Quintasan|Szel> :D
 * apachelogger adores that page :D
<apachelogger> a+++++b is a running gag at university now ;)
<Quintasan|Szel> oh shi-
<Quintasan|Szel> that also makes perfect sense
<Quintasan|Szel> :O
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan|Szel> well, I'm going back to books then. I've learned something new and I will probably ssh home at school and code something
<Quintasan|Szel> ofc I will not be doing it while sitting in history lesson
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<apachelogger> heh
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> if we had anymore printer stuff on the CD we could call us printbuntu
<Quintasan|Szel> :D
 * Quintasan|Szel still can't access his printer via samba on windows :/
<Quintasan|Szel> it discovers the printer but fails to connect
<Sput> apachelogger: is "a+++++b" even clearly defined by the spec?
<apachelogger> Sput: nope
<Sput> thought so
<Sput> it'll compile though :)
 * Quintasan|Szel tries a++++++++++++b
<Quintasan|Szel> I wonder what happens
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<apachelogger> Sput: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-hook_duttaC.html
<Quintasan|Szel> #define ++ ++++++++  //Enjoy debugging
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is some serious mess in the dictonary subsystem
<apachelogger> we have both hunspell and aspell dicts on the CD
<apachelogger> in fact I would say that neither should be on the CD
<Quintasan|Szel> saves space, hint: kffmpegthumbnailer
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<apachelogger> what is that? :P
<apachelogger> do we have that on the CD?
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> kdelibs5 depends on libenchant
<apachelogger> that depends on libhunspell and libaspell
<apachelogger> and those recommend hunspell-en // aspell-en
<apachelogger> so question one is: does language-selector install dicts at all
<apachelogger> if so question two is: should the recommends be downgraded to suggests or should we blacklist the dicts
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger boots kde*qtcurve off the CD
<nixternal> Riddell: no need to patch a cmake module, but patched cmakelists.txt instead to fix a case typo - s/CreateResources_FOUND/CREATERESOURCES_FOUND/ - already upstream and backported for next release
<apachelogger> fabo: ping
<fabo> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> fabo: hey, can you please change gtk2-engines-qtcurve in debian to not recommend but suggest kde-style-qtcurve?
<apachelogger> since ubuntu installs recommends by default this a) tries to pull in KDE on gnome systems, even if the user only wants the gtk theme b) makes the KDE style end up on the kubuntu cd since we have the gtk2 theme on the cd
<Riddell> apachelogger: we also have language-support-writing-en seeded
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that for dicts?
<fabo> a) and b) are good ;)
<fabo> but i can do the change
<apachelogger> I agree on a) not on b) :P
<apachelogger> fabo: thanks :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<fabo> people could still use the meta qtcurve
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Riddell: and what dict type would that prefer?
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should just conflict the other?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't remember the details but this has been discussed plenty in the past by the desktop team
<apachelogger> I would imagine so, it also seems like a hot topic :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I am booting kde-style-qtcruve and kwin-style-qtcurve off the CD (they are dragged in via recommends from the gtk engine)
<Quintasan|Szel> Riddell: I'll pull a gluon package together tomorrow, where we will put it, from the wiki page I guess beta ppa would be best place
<Quintasan|Szel> s/,/?
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> bug!
<apachelogger> bluetooth recommends bluez-gstreamer
<Riddell> grr
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose we should change that to suggests?
<Riddell> I suppose too but check with whoever packages it since then bluez-gstreamer will need to be seeded on the ubuntu desktop CDs
<apachelogger> okies
<persia> Does kbluetooth not support audio?
 * apachelogger is wondering if that even works
<persia> Works for Ubuntu Desktop.
<apachelogger> persia: I suppose it would be using phonon
<apachelogger> well, kbluetooth is a whole different story :)
<persia> and blueZ audio is messy: it's not ALSA, but needs transport layers.
<persia> (hence bluez-gstreamer and bluez-pulse, etc.)
<Riddell> "This package contains a plugin to operate with GStreamer applications"  we don't have any GStreamer applications so it doesn't sound interesting to us
<persia> Fair :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: konq-plugins pulled in quite some stuff, so its removal should indeed free quite some space
<Riddell> I'm tempted to rebuild the CDs to see what progress we've made
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Riddell: we also have myspell
<Riddell> spelling has been discussed before, no easy resolution found
<apachelogger> well, we could settle on one engine for KDE, only ship that on the CD and install the others via language-selector
<apachelogger> Riddell: myspell comes from language-support-writing
<apachelogger> which also drags in hunspell-en-ca for fun
<apachelogger> that is defenitely something to look into
<apachelogger> is the kubuntu-feedback widget still used?
<Riddell> myspell is used by openoffice, which is an important user of spell checking I thing
<Riddell> hunspell is for israeli isn't it?
<Lex79> Riddell:  virtuoso-nepomuk is on the CD ? is it built with lzma compression?
<Riddell> hmm no, hunspell is a fork of myspell
<apachelogger> Lex79: lzma does not influence CD space, espcially not the one of the live CD
<apachelogger> maybe of the alternate
<Riddell> Lex79: yes it's on the CD, don't believe it uses lzma
<Lex79> ok
 * apachelogger notes that the live CD is one filetree image that gets globally compressed with lzma
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-feedback widget has so far not been used, but I'd like that to change for alpha 3 this week
<Riddell> assuming nixternal has it all set up at his end
<apachelogger> k :)
 * apachelogger reads on
<nixternal> Riddell: it should be golden, been golden for a bit
<nixternal> http://static.nixternal.com/feedback/  <- Alpha 3 is on there
<nixternal> I hate being a nice guy, I have to go over and shovel a family friends driveway
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> limesurvey
<apachelogger> pretty nice software that is
<neversfelde> cool software
<apachelogger> totally
<apachelogger> the icons could use a touch of oxygen though :D
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> one more pointless package down
<apachelogger> muahaha
 * apachelogger is evil
<nixternal> apachelogger: yeah, if canonical would host the damn thing, we could fancy it up a bit
<nixternal> but through the survey widget, nobody ever sees that page anyways
<nixternal> http://static.nixternal.com/feedback.php  <- as the script redirects the widget to the correct survey
<neversfelde> why do they not host it?
<nixternal> we asked 6 months ago, so you have to give it another 2 years
<apachelogger> why do they not give me a server so that I can script all sorts of fancy things? :P
<nixternal> something about security, which is bogus
<neversfelde> :(
<apachelogger> nixternal: through plasma scripting we can do all sorts of fancy things to the survey widget
<apachelogger> so it becomes more visible
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I think we should suffix the plasma scripts with numbers, so that other scripts can be added easily
<Riddell> good idea
<apachelogger> we have 12 ttf-* packages  :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: bluez fix uploaded
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100222.1/ amd64 685MB
<Riddell> cor
<Riddell> less than i386
<apachelogger> sweet :D
<Riddell> we have a lot of character sets to cover with our fonts
<apachelogger> there are 3 packages alone for dejavu
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I think I squeezed all wrong recommends out of it
<Daskreech> nixternal: Whooot :)
<Daskreech> what did we oust?
 * Daskreech ponders how much space OO.o takes up
<apachelogger> hard to say with all the deps
<nixternal> heh, lets really get people, replace oo.o with google docs or zoho office :)
 * Daskreech sits back and waits for Debian to put out a Blu-Ray ISO
<Daskreech> In fact lets have a Qt version of Chromium and ship just that on the CD with links to various online resources
<Daskreech> We can call it KhromeOS
 * Daskreech votes we do that by about First week in April
<Tscheesy> use the plasma-Browser as Background -Object and its nearly done
<Daskreech> Tscheesy: ha ha :)
<apachelogger> Daskreech: without deps and compressed with lzma it seems to be ~62MiB
<Daskreech> Hmm I would have guessed about 80
<Daskreech> Oh wait without deps
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Of course that's not a pure gain since Koffice needs to replace it
<nixternal> w00t, koffice built...now to go through and massage all of the list-missing...but first, time to go shovel snow...back in a bit
<Daskreech> Or a heavy plasmoid :)
<Daskreech> nixternal: use it to cool the CPU
<nixternal> nah, my build box is wide open, good circulation, awesome cooler, and a quad core.... -j5 doesn't even heat it up
<Daskreech> Well then Build a Snow Konqui
<apachelogger> Daskreech: 64 including first level deps/recommends as per germinate (so there might be more but also less)
<apachelogger> I suppose you are are around 70 with all deps that are pulled in by ooo
<Daskreech> ok decent but still only a 3 year Hiatus till CD again becomes a ridiculous restriction
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please merge the seed branch with platform
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you mean?  we don't merge seeds anymore
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is that done then?
<apachelogger> manually?
<shtylman_> has kdebase ... etc been successfully imported into bzr ? or do we still only track the debian folder?
<apachelogger> shtylman_: we will always only track the debian folder
<apachelogger> full source branches take too long to branch and push and are just sluggish and unusable altogether
<maco2> oh?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu seeds inherit from platform, it's an include
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> makes sense I guess :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks :)
<maco2> i thought ScottK  said the reason we didnt have full source branches was because the imports failed
<shtylman_> apachelogger: interesting.. I thought that there was a push to get all source packages under version control?
<apachelogger> maco2: that is source imports in general
<shtylman_> maco2: thats what I thought as well
<apachelogger> shtylman_: sure, from a gnome perspective that works just fine
<shtylman_> and was wondering if that was fixed
<shtylman_> apachelogger: how do you figure?
<apachelogger> but if I think about that kdebase-workspace is like 80 mib in compressed size
<apachelogger> and we update that like 6 times a year
<apachelogger> that grows pretty quickly
<apachelogger> as if getting 80 mib was not bad enough you get the bzr overhead for free
<apachelogger> so if you want to fix a nepomuk bug you first have to get 80++ mib of source
<shtylman_> apachelogger: don't you have to do that now?
<apachelogger> in the gnome world you would have gnome-nepomuk, one package, one branch, with considerable smaller size
<shtylman_> how else can you fix the bug?
<maco2> shtylman_: currently just the 80
<shtylman_> you need the code
<apachelogger> shtylman_: yep, but you dont get overhead
<maco2> shtylman_: with the history and all it could be 150MiB or more...
<shtylman_> apachelogger: but you could always just ignore the history
<apachelogger> dont just mind the size
<apachelogger> bzr is slow in general
<shtylman_> there is always the option of getting just the head revision
<apachelogger> shtylman_: bzr doesnt work like this
<shtylman_> apachelogger: it does
<maco2> but isnt there supposed to be a feature in bzr (or did they not implement it yet?) where you can say to only grab x revisions back? so you could say "just get the last revision"?
<shtylman_> it can do that
<shtylman_> maco2: yes
<apachelogger> shtylman_: you can push from a checkout?
<shtylman_> yes
<shtylman_> iirc ... there is no technical reason why not
<apachelogger> hm, in that case full source might be an option
<shtylman_> cause you know your own parent
<apachelogger> though it is still slow as hell
<apachelogger> but that it is eitherway ;)
<shtylman_> well..thats another matter :)
<maco2> bzr's been getting faster in later releases, i thought
<shtylman_> it has
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> still too slow IMHO
<shtylman_> heh
<apachelogger> though I think it is faster than svn now
<apachelogger> which is not exactly difficult to archive :P
<shtylman_> I would like to see the kde sources in bzr and a checkout of just the head
<shtylman_> I would bet it would be quite fast
<apachelogger> git would be faster :P
<shtylman_> :) that it would
<shtylman_> but alas we lp doesn't use it :(
<apachelogger> oh
<shtylman_> s/we//
<apachelogger> there is another thing
<apachelogger> with a full source branch you need to compress the source over and over again
<shtylman_> ?
<shtylman_> what do you mean?
<apachelogger> shtylman_: when uploading to the archives
<apachelogger> you need to build a tarball
<shtylman_> right
<shtylman_> how do you do that now?
<shtylman_> just compress the debian folder?
<maco2> pristine tar?
<apachelogger> source-format 4 does that
<shtylman_> and it knows how to build the rest?
<apachelogger> earlier does uncompress the tar and then diff
<apachelogger> shtylman_: with pre-source-format-4 you have a diff.gz and a orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> to obtain the diff, the build tools extract the orig.tar.gz and diff it with your working tree
<shtylman_> I see
<apachelogger> in case of a debian-only-branch it would look like this:
<shtylman_> yea..I follow
<apachelogger> extract-orig - bzr export debian to orig-tree - extract-orig again - diff the two trees
<apachelogger> with source format 4 it just tars up the debian dir and is done with it
<shtylman_> hmm
<apachelogger> since source format 4 enforces out-of-source patches, which was earlier not the case, thus the diffing
<shtylman_> I see
<apachelogger> in fact it was common practise to apply small patches directly to the soruce
<apachelogger> ugly mess *shudder*
<shtylman_> well..yea... that part would most certainly slow down
<shtylman_> but then again... the longer term plan is to jsut tell lp to build a branch
<shtylman_> so that avoids the whole tar and upload part
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> but longer term really means long in canonical terms :P
<shtylman_> heh
<maco2> how long did archive reorg take?
<shtylman_> no pun intended... :p
<shtylman_> apachelogger: it might not be that long term
<apachelogger> maco2: like 3 years?
<shtylman_> bzr builddeb works quite nicely
<shtylman_> I think just the lp infrastructure is getting built
<maco2> apachelogger: when i told crimsun after last uds that theyd been talking about archive reorg and final "what will happen to motu?" stuff he said they'd been talking about reorg at every uds for years and still nothing had happened.  though apparently this time it actually happened
<apachelogger> I saw a discussion again ;)
<apachelogger> maco2: it is more in a trial stage right now
<apachelogger> so I suspect next uds will be trial evaluation ;)
<ofirk> Is there someone here who has good english?
<Daskreech> No our english ain't what some of them there brits would be calling "propa"
<ofirk> I need help with the slogans for the new feature tour (for the new website)
<Daskreech> ok what do you have so far?
<ofirk> I have 4 main features that I would like to make slogans for them
<ofirk> the first is "stable"
<ofirk> and the slogan needs to be something like "kubuntu is made for stability, so don't expect it to crash"
<Daskreech> Is it? :)
<ofirk> I hope so :)
<ofirk> Do you have some remarks about that slogan?
<Daskreech> Kubuntu inherits the stability of UNIX so don't expect lost work and frustrating crashes
<ofirk> use that as a slogan ???
<Daskreech> I'm just offering one
<ofirk> this is too complicated for the simple user
<Daskreech> No blue Screens of Death! Only Blue screens of Joy
<ofirk> lol
<Zorael> "We have kookies."
<Daskreech> :-D
<nixternal> wi36
<nixternal> hrmm
<ryanakca> ofirk: Riddell had some friendly slogans if I remember correctly.
<Daskreech> Should hire wade for some He has some good visuals and word combos
<ScottK> maco: What apachelogger said is why we wouldn't want to use full source branches even if we had them.  What I said is why we don't have them.
<neversfelde> ScottK: quassel 0.6 works with a 0.5 core, I guess not all new features, but it is no problem so far
<ScottK> neversfelde: Thanks.  Good to know.
<neversfelde> Riddell: I worked on kbluetooth, but my desktop is broken now :(. You offered me to get access to your server some time ago?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-23
<neversfelde> apachelogger: did you have the time to review kfritz?
<neversfelde> ScottK: I know you are very busy these days, but if you have some time, it would be great, if you could give some feedback here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChristianMangold/MOTUDeveloperApplication. I think you reviewed some KDE packages that I did in the last few month.
<Sput> ScottK / neversfelde: yes, we didn't break protocol, and I've implemented a mechanism to figure out which of the new optional features the core supports to disable them in the client
<neversfelde> Sput: great
<Sput> so e.g. you won't get any UI for configuring SASL if you're using an older core
<neversfelde> wow
<Sput> only downside: the core will log warnings
<neversfelde> and not wow, because I need a newer core, to use new features :D
<Sput> (because the client requests attributes from syncable objects that are not there)
<Sput> maybe I'll find a way to suppress those, not sure
<Sput> neversfelde: could be worse :)
<neversfelde> Sput: yes :), I will test it locally
<Sput> neversfelde: I think it's actually just SASL that requires a newer core
<Sput> and CTCP ignore, but that has been backported to 0.5.2
<neversfelde> Sput: so no need to backport 0.6 till it is final?
<Sput> neversfelde: don't think it's very critical
<neversfelde>  k
<Sput> anyway, good night :)
<neversfelde> b8 Sput
<neversfelde> s/b8/n8
<nixternal> with KOffice, I am including KFormula, as it kind of works, especially from within kword or such
<nixternal> oh, would there happen to be an archive tweaker around? ScottK?
<nixternal> I am assuming Riddell is fast asleep
<nixternal> Riddell: I pushed up koffice changes to bzr, apachelogger I used debcommit just for you, however, I have not dput it yet as 'create-resources' package is hosed in the archives. seems it was demoted from main to universe, in which a soyuz bug seems to have eaten it. so Riddell if you can fix that, let me know, then I will go ahead, test build it with pbuilder, run a test install and update here, make sure stuff works as it should, and th
<valorie> markey from Amarok suggested I ask here
<valorie> while working on setting up my git-build of Amarok, I ran into this error, and don't know what to do about it:
<valorie> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-dbg_4%3a4.6.1-1ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa2_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/qvfb', which is also in package qt-x11-free-dbg 3
<valorie> should I ignore it?
<valorie> or will it come back to bite me
<valorie> someone suggests: try to 'force' qt-x11-free-dbg ppa version, or just remove it completely
<jussi01> valorie: yeah, just force it imho. packaging error. but double check that with someone :)
<valorie> do you happen to know which ppa that might be in?
<valorie> I have a couple installed -- kubunta-beta
<valorie> for starters
<valorie> I guess google is my buddy
<jussi01> valorie: or just hang out for a bit, its still early :D
<jussi01> or late...
<valorie> ok
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kde4-backports/+bug/523779 has the same error I reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523779 in kde4-backports "libqt4-dbg causing kde 4.4 install to fail for amd64 packages" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> haha
<valorie> sounds like I need to uninstall -dbg packages
 * apachelogger hugs nixternal for using debcommig
 * apachelogger pings neversfelde about kdebluetooth
 * apachelogger pokes kubotu for breakfast
<Riddell> mm, breakfast
<apachelogger> kubotu: order breakfast
 * kubotu slides a cigarette, a cup of hot coffee and a bagel with cream cheese down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> this is a non smoking chatroom
<apachelogger> someone should tell kubotu ^^
<apachelogger> weeeh
<apachelogger> kdebluetooth depends bluetooth
<Riddell> shouldn't it?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: see thread on ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> pitti disagreed about suggesting bluez-gstreamer and indeed wanted to manually list the non-gst packages in the seed
<apachelogger> of course that doesnt help now because kdebluetooth still depends on the bogus metapackage
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I just uploaded a new revision of kdebluetooth, pleaes make sure to merge it into your upgrade
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ once that is built the CD should be gst free
<apachelogger> unless I missed another dep on bluetooth :
<apachelogger> S
<Riddell> neversfelde: I can give access to server if needed yes
<nixternal> forget breakfast, I still need to go to bed sometime soon, way to busy of a day lined of up for...was going to say tomorrow, but today
<nixternal> Riddell: you see the noise about create-resources being broken right now? that is the only thing hampering me from dput'ing koffice
<nixternal> there is only 1 list-missing in koffice \o/ and that is kivio, which is weird that there is a rogue desktop file just laying around for it :)
<nixternal> seeing as kivio isn't in the 2.1 branch of koffice
<Riddell> morning nixternal
<nixternal> good morning to you as well good sir
<Riddell> hum, where oh where has create-resources gone?
<Riddell> maybe a new upload would help
<persia> It got et by Soyuz when being demoted.
<Riddell> that sounds like a beastie in soyuz
<Riddell> persia: all this talk of getting rid of MOTU seems strange to me, e.g kubuntu-dev only covers our packages in main (and not even all of those) so there's still plenty reason for kubuntu packagers to become MOTU to help with KDE packages in universe
<Riddell> nixternal: create-resources uploaded, let's see what happens
<persia> Riddell: It was decided to get rid of MOTU at UDS Jaunty.  That we are able to have any MOTU is due in large part to ScottK's extended effort.  "main" and "universe" will be going away.  If you think there should be some set of packages that are maintained that aren't in your image, it's worth talking to the TB about creating a packageset for them.
<persia> Because under the new definition of MOTU, that's not the purpose of MOTU.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: there you better hurry up with becoming MOTO :P
<apachelogger> persia: what I am wondering... what is going to happen to packages that are not within the scope of any package set?
<persia> apachelogger: Those belong to MOTU, with the assumption that nobody has a particular interest in them, and they should be bugfixed, removed,aligned with Debian, etc. as appropriate.
<persia> If some team has a particular interest, they shouldn't belong to MOTU.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is flawed
<apachelogger> there are kde packages in universe that can easily be maintained by kubuntu-dev-starters
<persia> apachelogger: How so?
<persia> Then make a list and ask the TB to grant kubuntu-dev-starters permission to upload them.
<apachelogger> yet I would not give those starters the same privledges to upload core KDE packages
<Riddell> it sounds the same as currently, except with some expectation that MOTU should suddenly exclude people with a paticular interest (such as KDE)
<persia> That's fine.  No need to do that.
<apachelogger> persia: so, another set?
<persia> apachelogger: Precisely.  Yes.
 * apachelogger still finds that a drag
<Riddell> sounds like we're creating more beurocracy instead of less
<apachelogger> also seems like that to me
<persia> Riddell: Not that MOTU should exclude anyone, but that we ought carve up the archive into a bunch of overlapping sets of stuff that people are interested in.  Any given individual might also be interested in MOTU stuff.
<persia> The idea is reducing the barrier to entry by not requiring someone to have broad general experience to get any upload access at all.
<Riddell> it's going to increate the barrier of entry to someone who currently joins MOTU to help with KDE but is then able to expend as experience allows them without formal barriers
<persia> Yes, it will.
<persia> But at this point, we've already gone so far down that road that it's hard to know if we can back up.
<Riddell> if we create a kubuntu-dev-starters team and include everything that say depends on qt in it, will that stop people in the general MOTU team from uploading those?
<persia> Like I said, MOTU almost went away in the past few weeks.
<persia> In the short-term, no, but that's considered a bug in launchpad.
<Riddell> I suppose we could make motu a member of kubuntu-dev-starters
 * apachelogger notes that a fancier name might be better ;)
<apachelogger> humhum
<apachelogger> icon-theme.cache - 124MiB Oo
<Riddell> kubuntu-dev-mini-ninjas ?
<persia> Please don't make MOTU a member of kubuntu-dev-starters.
<persia> That breaks the model under which MOTU was permitted to remain a team.
<Riddell> persia: why not?
<apachelogger> Riddell: something like that ...
<persia> Because I'm not convinced that MOTU will be permitted to continue if it doesn't have a "positive" role statemnt, which is currently a broad QA role for packages not in packagesets.
<persia> If MOTU starts getting invited to teams, those who want to abolish MOTU and make everyone only core-dev or per-package-uploaders gain stronger arguments for their position.
<persia> If you want to get a bunch more members, instead send an email to ubuntu-devel@ requesting people join, and have a lightweight process for people who are already UbuntuDevelopers.
<Riddell> persia: what teams are currently defined with a packageset that isn't a seed?
<persia> None.
<persia> But LP supports them.
<apachelogger> Riddell: does KDE use the cache created by update-icon-cache?
<Riddell> so infact MOTU is exactly the same except for xubuntu which I think is the only seed to have packages not in main?
<persia> and ubuntustudio
<persia> and mythbuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, it uses the cache created by kpc in .kde/cache-<computer>/kpc/kde-icon-cache.*
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> oha!!!!!
 * apachelogger does some testing
<persia> But there's a bug in soyuz right now that it can't handle defining exception cases, so MOTU has odd access right now, to some seeded stuff and some unseeded stuff, but not all unseeded stuff and not all seeded stuff.
<persia> (although this is planned to be fixed)
<apachelogger> we should just use obs :P
<Riddell> persia: who do I ask about how to create a package set for kubuntu-dev-mini-ninjas ?
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers/TeamDelegation
<apachelogger> Riddell: so,there is /usr/share/icons/oxygen/icon-theme.cache uncompressed151 MiB, with lzma -9 ~16 MiB (though I am not sure the CD is really compressed with lzma -9)
<apachelogger> the file is only of use to gnome it seems, hence we could save 16 MiB of completely wasted disk space
<apachelogger> Riddell: so the question is, can we hook into the CD building process so that it removes said file before it creates the squashfs?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I expect we could
<Riddell> let's ask slangasek
<Riddell> Lex79: I got qt 4.6.2 compiled
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive frozen for alpha 3, test ISOs | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger> hm, javascript is almost fun :D
<jussi01> do we really still have the doctor on the brain?
<Riddell> we should do for the whole cycle at least
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: we need to revisit the l10n topic I think
 * apachelogger seems to remember that uds discussion was mentioning a situtation evaluation in january or something
<Riddell> I'm told the upstream/kubuntu comparison tool is written
<Riddell> we need to poke dpm do find out what needs done to get some results out of it
 * apachelogger still has general process reservation though :P
<apachelogger> pkg-kde-tools still holds copies of upstream tools for pot extraction
<Riddell> apachelogger, persia: e-mail for tech board http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/sNpyjgja
<Riddell> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: looks good
<Riddell> dpm: do you know what needs to happen to get the upstream/kubuntu l10n comparison tool running?
<persia> Riddell: packagesets are usually explictly defined.  You might want to do some checking first.
<persia> Also, I know that a number of the ubuntustudio tools use Qt, so there's likely to be some overlap there.
<persia> (not that overlap is bad: it isn't: it's good, but so that you're aware)
<dpm> Riddell, yes, I could run it last week. "Simply" download the Launchpad code (the script reuses code from there) and change the hardcoded path to danilo's lp branch in the script
<Riddell> dpm: sounds like hassle.  can you run it and put the results somewhere?
<Riddell> persia: checking of what?
<Mamarok> in which files is this header: X11/extensions/shape.h
<Mamarok> it is needed for tooltips apparently, any idea?
<Riddell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=X11/extensions/shape.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any
<Riddell> x11proto-xext-dev
<persia> Riddell: For which packages you actually want to have this team claim responsibility more precisely.
<dpm> Riddell, yes, I was intending to do that. I wanted to do it for all languages, but as we are interested mostly in errors, they should apply to all languages, so I'll just run it for a language and produce some results. I can paste some quick results now just to show what the output looks like, but I won't have time for a proper report today
<Riddell> dpm: that'll do nicely
<dpm> ok, give me a few minutes...
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks
<Mamarok> I am just wondering, why is libmail-sendmail-perl a build dependency for Amarok?
<Riddell> I don't think it is
<Mamarok> well, that's what is dragged in with apt-get build-deb amarok
<Mamarok> valorie: could you paste your output again?
<apachelogger> probably a recommends of devscripts or something
<Mamarok> 80 percent of those files are not needed for Amarok IMHO
<valorie> http://amarok.pastebin.ca/1806668
<apachelogger> po-debconf pulls in that perl package
<Riddell> "Sorry, an error has occurred. Reason: That is an invalid ID, or the post has expired."
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get the right url?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: so what else is part of those 80 percent?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, I am just surprised there are x11proto stuff that is not in the README
<apachelogger> Mamarok: cmake did do recursive linking
<apachelogger> though I have heared it doesnt do for KDE 4.4 anymore
<apachelogger> Riddell: we probably should revisit that topic too
<Mamarok> hm, so this is a cmake problem?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: not entirely
<apachelogger> IIRC also a lot of KDE stuff uses more important X libs directly
<apachelogger> so for convenience reasons some of this libs might be deps of kdelibs5-dev
<Mamarok> and nobody else has seen that before since we all already have that stuff
<apachelogger> though I think its more because of the recursive linking of cmake, because that made everything fail ;)
<Mamarok> but kdelibs5-dev *is* installed
<Mamarok> shouldn't that have dragged in those?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: maybe they come in via gtk
<apachelogger> which is dragged in by libgpod
<apachelogger> along with cairo
<apachelogger> which could also be the cause of the X libs
<Mamarok> but libgpod is optional, Amarok should build without
<Mamarok> so where is that dependency that brings in x11proto-text-dev
<Mamarok> I just try to update the README so nothing is missing
<Riddell> libgtk2.0-dev needs it
<Riddell> it depends on libxext-dev
<apachelogger> Mamarok: libgpod is not optional to build deb
<apachelogger> the debian build process does not know optional build deps, either you build against something or you do not, and our amarok package builds against libgpod, so build deb will pull it in as well
<Mamarok> apachelogger: the problem is, my blog instructions worked until now, this is the first time somebody follows those steps exactly and runs into that x11proto dependency
<Mamarok> so where the h*** is there something missing in the README file?
<Mamarok> and amarok should bild without libgpod, so why is that x11proto-texyt-dev file not in if all steps are followed
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I have to learn how to write an application with MS Word today :(, so I cannot have a look at kbluetooth before tonight, I'll merge it.
<Mamarok> build*
<dpm> Riddell, ok, just to give a sample of the output I run it on the Spanish Karmic language pack (the Karmic ones were the ones I had at hand, the tool should equally work with Lucid, which are in fact what we are interested in). So, full output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382204/ Only error messages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382203/ Only critical error messages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382202/
<Mamarok> neversfelde: write an application with MS Word? you mean a macro?
<dpm> Riddell, I'll try to produce something useful for Lucid tomorrow
<neversfelde> Mamarok: no, I learn how to open and save documents
<apachelogger> Mamarok: you can create full featured applications with VBA
<apachelogger> neversfelde: for that you could just create a macro, and look at its code indeed
<apachelogger> IIRC a macro is just regular VBA code with loads of junk
<apachelogger> like when you let visual studio create something ;)
<apachelogger> scope in javascript is a beast
<Mamarok> apachelogger: could you answer my question above?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: apt is no reference point for upstream
<Riddell> src/tooltips/KToolTip.cpp needs X11/extensions/shape.h
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I know, but what is missing in kde-devel and build-essential that is a new dependency
<Riddell> so amarok will need x11proto-xext-dev whether built with gtk or no
<Mamarok> apparently our README is missing stuff
<Mamarok> and that x11proto doesn't have the smae name in all distros...
<Mamarok> same*
<apachelogger> x11proto is not the name anyway
<apachelogger> it just marks that this package is a x11 prototype lib
<Mamarok> yes, it is xorg-x11-protosomething
<apachelogger> the something is the important part
<Mamarok> so which is the exact name?
<valorie> that list looked like all of 'em
<apachelogger> Mamarok: xext
<apachelogger> Mamarok: or you could look what upstream calls it
<Mamarok> valorie: I know, I just need to update our README
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and where do I find that?
<Riddell> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/ ?
<Riddell> xextproto-7.1.1.tar.gz
<Mamarok> Riddell: great! Thank you very much :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the plasma update script is finished now, it iterates over all widgets on the first panel, looking for the stuff to move, then it gets the max value of applets in systray, invoking a moving, this first ensures that the applet is not already in the tray, then adds the widget, traverses all config settings and finally removes the widget from the panel
<apachelogger> that should take care of everything (hopefully) :/
<apachelogger> I'd still prefer to not have the scritp
<apachelogger> *script
<Riddell> apachelogger: where is this?
<apachelogger> Riddell: preparing push
 * apachelogger messed up his branch somehow *shurg*
<Riddell> aseigo commented this morning..
<Riddell> 10:22 < aseigo> panelIds[0] <-- will fail for people who have multiple panels
<Riddell> 10:23 -!- adrianS [~adrian@nat/suse/x-tzlznwecvvqojhyi] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<Riddell> 10:23 < aseigo> hm.. and why is it grabbing the system tray twice?
<Riddell> 10:24 < aseigo> instead of setting systemTrayFound i'd just pass that widget into a js function that does the config changes
<Riddell> 10:24 < aseigo> as it is right now those two loops are dupliated code; not a big deal peformance-wise, but just waiting for bugs
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is what I do ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: pushed r355
<apachelogger> Riddell: why will panelIds[0] fail for multiple panels?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think he means that it'll only work on the first and not on the second or third panel
<apachelogger> oh, of no concern to us then ^^
<Sput> because you know that the user only needs and wants one? :
<Sput> :)
<Tm_T> I have only, err, 2 panels now
<Riddell> if you have two panels you probably don't want us fiddling with them
<Tm_T> true that
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I would almost be tempted to wrap everything outside a function into a main() and call that
<apachelogger> otherwise scope issues can easily occur since everything outside a function is global to the this object
<apachelogger> which is a PITA for counting variables (thus the ranaming of some of them in case you wonder)
<apachelogger> s/ranaming/renaming
 * JontheEchidna grumbles that nobody's moderated his mail to devel-permissions he sent a week ago
<apachelogger> the what mail?
<JontheEchidna> my core-dev app
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger loves to crash amarok :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I thought you already sent that?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose poking someone on IRC should help though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, to devel-permissions, but nobody moderated it
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: would you know who to poke for^?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cjwatson
<apachelogger> at least mailman lists him as only moderator
<JontheEchidna> I'd ping him right now, but I'm leaving in a bit for school
<JontheEchidna> Think we can get ktorrent back on the seed for alpha3?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mail approved
 * apachelogger does not think ktorrent should be seeded TBH
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you pinged him? thanks
<apachelogger> yep
<Riddell> shtylman: ubiquity today looks good except at the install stage nothing is shown
<Riddell> shtylman: also shutdown doesn't work
<shtylman> Riddell: what do you mean nothing is shown?
<ScottK> Riddell: We just make the process for kubuntu-starters (or whatever - I don't like that name either) "If you are a MOTU and ask, we'll add you."
<shtylman> like the slideshow is broken?
<Riddell> shtylman: nothing at all!
<shtylman> ...
<shtylman> not even a progress bar?
<Riddell> shtylman: no UI at all until the "time to reboot" dialogue pops up
<Riddell> nope
<shtylman> wtf
<Riddell> ScottK: I agree
<shtylman> does /var/log/installer/debug say anything weird?
<ScottK> Would it be considered weird if it didn't say anything weird?
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> possibly :)
<Riddell> bug 526454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526454 in ubiquity "install progress not shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526454
<shtylman> Riddell: noted...I will take a look after work today
<Riddell> shtylman: also bug 526456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526456 in ubiquity "shutdown does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526456
<shtylman> k
<Riddell> thanks shtylman
<Riddell> shtylman: grey bar at bottom of screen is gone, that's looking much better :)
<shtylman> :) ... yea.. I finally realized what it was
<shtylman> it was the status bar of the window
<shtylman> I just had to remove it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop flooding my inbox :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe... you closed and triaged tons of bugs yesterday... and im subscribed to kubuntu bugs ML :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ubuntu dev tools has the tools for packaging right?
<shadeslayer> like dch etc?
<Riddell> shtylman: hah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: devscripts
<persia> Anyone have any objections to only building kubuntu-netbook for armel, rather than both kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-netbook?  This would parallel a change in ubuntu-*.
<Riddell> persia: fine with me
<persia> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah.. what are the tools for?
<Riddell> for packaging?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ubuntu-dev-tools is ubuntu centric, whereas devscript is for general debian packaging (and some debian centric stuff)
<apachelogger> dpkg -L ubuntu-dev-tools | grep usr/bin | less
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> persia: Originally that was supposed to be what happened on armel.  Not sure why netbook was added instead of substituted.
<persia> ScottK: I think it was just a coordination confusion.
<persia> Same thing happened for ubuntu-*
<ScottK> Sounds likely .
<shadeslayer> what package would i find : JOSCHYCORE_LIBRARIES JOSCHYCORE_INCLUDE_DIR)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I updated the kubuntu l10n stuff in pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apt-cache search joschycore
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nothing :(
<shadeslayer> !find joschycore
<ubottu> Package/file joschycore does not exist in karmic
<apachelogger> then there probably is no package
<shadeslayer> hmm then how did my ppa build the package 0_0
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> source import on gitorious was only done on feb 16
<apachelogger> no wonder there is no pkg :D
 * persia points out `apt-file search joschy` as more comprehensive
<apachelogger> we do not have apt-file by default
<shadeslayer> persia: nothing there too )D
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> http://gitorious.org/joschy/joschy
<shadeslayer> there we go :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks, was there much diff?
<apachelogger> Riddell: only in findfiles, which apparently was not merged since you imported it back in july 2008
<Riddell> apachelogger: I reported bug 526472, not sure if we already had one for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526472 in kdebase "folder view needs to support configChanged()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526472
<apachelogger> Riddell: patch in bzr
<apachelogger> only supports changes to the url though
 * shadeslayer loves it when cmake prints out that pink,blue and green lines :D
<apachelogger> I asked fredrik to create configChanged() upstream
<apachelogger> to which he agreed, so I hope we can drop that patch at least with SC 4.5
<Riddell> apachelogger: any reason not to upload now?
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope
<apachelogger> I was just waiting if I'd stumble across more stuff to fix in kdebase, but since we are in freeze, I suppose it can go up anyway :)
<Riddell> I'll upload then thanks
<Riddell> shtylman: bug 526486 just FYI, probably something to be fixed in casper rather than ubiquity, although I am curious to know what's changed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526486 in casper "ubiquity not starting in kubuntu install only mode " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526486
<Riddell> shtylman: also bug 526496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526496 in ubiquity "Kubuntu OEM install fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526496
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i make my own PPA depend on itself for libs?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: PPAs always depend on themselves
<shadeslayer> oh..
<shadeslayer> thats new :P
<shadeslayer> what package would Q_WS_X11 correspond to>
<Riddell> that's a defined value in Qt code which is set to true when it's compiled on X11 platforms. it's not a package
<Riddell> persia: what's the difference between Contributing Developers and MOTU?
<persia> Riddell: Contributing Developers can work on any packages anywhere (not related to universe) and have no upload rights.
<persia> I think you're well covered with "Kubuntu Members" if you want a parallel
<persia> The distinction mostly lies in that the CC wanted to have the MC membership team be indirect.
<Riddell> right, it's the membership category rather than the upload rights
<persia> Right.
<persia> But members who are also Contributing Developers need to have involvement in Development.
<persia> Like members who are also Kubuntu Members need to have involvement in Kubuntu.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> dpm: that looks like some interesting output there
<Riddell> dpm: let me know when you have it set up for lucid
<dpm> Riddell, yeah, not today, but I'll get to it tomorrow
<Riddell> lovely
<ScottK> dpm: Do you think you could have a look at the balance of the quassel imports?  The one that failed is the only one with duplicate msgid.
<dpm> ScottK, sure, I'll try to make a "Kubuntu day" tomorrow and look at the langpack reports and this. I noticed the duplicate msgid's, and I think I can just fix the file locally, manually import it to LP and send it upstream. I was also talking with the kde-i18n and quassel guys on how to best gettextize quassel the other day, but this might take some time
<shtylman_> Riddell: how is that UI different than what is there now?
<shtylman_> or is that just meant to show what is there now?
<shtylman_> Riddell: personally, I don't like the button at all... I don't think it belongs in the installer
<shtylman_> Riddell: the installer should be smarter and detect if it can update itself... the user shouldn't have to worry about such a thing
<Riddell> shtylman_: that is ment to show what's there now
<shadeslayer> btw if a package checks for KDE availability,i should make it depend on kdebase or the whole kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<Riddell> kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for qt i guess its libqt4-dev
<Riddell> yes
<jussi01> great... installing printers is borked in lucid
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what would : BUILD_QNETWORKLAYER : mean?
<shadeslayer> like what package for that ?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that sounds like a build option really
<shadeslayer> hmmm maybe its just adding a new dir
<apachelogger> i.e. build true or false
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Omen" by The Prodigy [http://open.spotify.com/track/35Ki084dIfWYN1emPAylDt] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah.. thats what im trying to figure out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you free on 27 feb 1700 UTC?
<Riddell> shtylman_: bug 526534 is new and rather puzzling breakage on netbook
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526534 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after first page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526534
<shadeslayer> i was talking to dholbach and i suggested we have a small PPA session
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<shtylman_> Riddell: that is strange indeed...
<apachelogger> Riddell: how do you want to reslove bug 526488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526488 in kubuntu-default-settings "plasmoids overlap on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526488
<shtylman_> only on the netbook version?
<Riddell> apachelogger: if height < 700 don't load twitter I think
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> shtylman_: yes
<apachelogger> easy enough to do
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you on it already?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I'll get started on it
<Riddell> shtylman_: ubiquity normally runs as root right?
 * apachelogger finds javascripting quite cool :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yo da man!
<apachelogger> ^^
<shtylman_> Riddell: yea, but the kde libs don't like that so at the start it isn't root to create the kapplication
<apachelogger> Riddell: how about if < 1024x768?
<shtylman_> and then is root again
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems good
<apachelogger> ok
<shadeslayer> oh and one more thing,these joschy libs dont have a version.. what do i do?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1806970 <<
<apachelogger> 0.0.0.1~git20100223 for example
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe.. thats loads of 0's
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okies
<apachelogger> I think persia recommended it, since some tools dont like 0.0~git, and most projects only have 3 version numbers, so 0.0.0.1 is a pretty save bet but still should work everywhere
<shadeslayer> ok thats looks good :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what are the basic files i need? compat,changelog,control.. and?
<Riddell> copyright!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah that too
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> most important one that, else it'll never get approved
<Riddell> rules is also useful
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just need : http://pastebin.ca/1806984
<shadeslayer> right?
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: the dh_make will work with a non @kubuntu address right?
<shtylman_> should
<shtylman_> I use my gmail addy all the time
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: multiple binary is for 32 and 64 bits?
<shadeslayer> oh wait this is a library
<Riddell> please test Qt 4.6.2 https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if it's a KDE package you'll need the kde include
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> seariously plasma scripting is awesme
 * apachelogger just spent couple of minutes just looking at it adding and removing stuff from his desktop ^^
<shtylman_> Riddell: what goodies can we expect with 4.6.2?
<shtylman_> also... is it possible to install just one thing from your ppa? or do we have to update all things?
<Riddell> shtylman_: everything else is old versions for lucid so only qt should install
<Riddell> shtylman_: lots of bugfixes hopefully
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/revision/357
<shtylman_> Riddell: cool, noted... will try it out tonight
<Riddell> apachelogger: lovely
<apachelogger> Riddell: anything else to do, otherwise I'll upload that stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: we're frozen, shouldn't upload unless it's needed for alpha 3
<seele> was there a kubuntu meeting i missed? i dont remember the recent membership (unless it was a while ago)
<apachelogger> Riddell: that twitter stuff was annoying for far too long ;)
<Riddell> seele: there was a kubuntu-dev meeting, to approve ncommander, not being a packager you wouldn't be invited (which doesn't mean we didn't miss you)
<apachelogger> seele: we only do kubuntu-dev meetings for kubuntu-dev applications
<seele> aaah, ok i didnt realise it was a dev meeting. should have read the email in it's entirety. twice.
<seele> Riddell: i didnt realise you can update the installer? why would you do that? most of the time people will be installing from Live CD and wouldnt an update just eat memory?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which kde include?
<shadeslayer> (had a phone call)
<Riddell> seele: it's new.  I guess it's so that bugs can be fixed in ubiquity after release
<apachelogger> *nod*
<seele> Riddell: if updates to the installer are imperative, then it should do a check if there is a network connection and use them automatically
<Riddell> shadeslayer: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<apachelogger> so your pc does not explode when there is a bug in the partitioner
<seele> there is no reason to ask the user if they want to use an updated installer
<apachelogger> seele: what about traffic limitations?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah yes its actually a library needed to build bangarang
<apachelogger> seele: or 56k modem users
<seele> apachelogger: why would updates to an installer be so huge?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think there should be a option with a warning...
<apachelogger> seele: because of how debian packaging work sand how ubuntu was not able to introduce sensible deta updates up until now :(
<seele> if potential problems in teh installer are such that we think we need to push updates to a live cd installation, then maybe we should fix the installer
 * apachelogger notes that this would mean rewriting it in a sensible language :P
<seele> hmm.. maybe i dont understand the problem. let's try this: what screwed up in a way that made us realise we need network updates?
<apachelogger> like ecmascript ^^
<Riddell> 16:00 < shtylman_> Riddell: the installer should be smarter and detect if it can update itself... the user shouldn't have to worry about such a thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like 1)Use latest Installer ( /i This may take time depending on your Internet connection)
<Riddell> seele: looks like shtylman_ agrees with you
<seele> it's really an unnecessary decision
 * apachelogger also agrees FTR
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 2) I dont have a Internet connection,continue with this version
<Riddell> probably need to ask evand why the button was added
<seele> why would deb packaging break on a closed system that was tested? it shoudl break after installation on the first update
<apachelogger> you can not automate it without making some users unhappy
<seele> in that case, it could be fixed there
<shtylman_> Riddell seele: I agree... I think the thinking was that if we release an installer (lets say for an LTS) and later it is realized that something in it is broken and we have a fix
<seele> apachelogger: it's open source. if people care about what we'er doing to their computers they can look at the code (in theory)
<shtylman_> there is a way to get the user to install that
<shadeslayer> well im not in support.. i have a 128 kbps connection and i know how painful it is to upgrade :P
<shtylman_> but personally...I think the installer should tell the user
<seele> we're installing shit on their harddrive and potentially destroying their data arent we?
<shtylman_> and not require action on the user's part
<seele> if we think making an update to the installer will provide the best installation to them, i dont see why we cant make that decision
<shadeslayer> seele: kubuntu!=shit ;P
<apachelogger> seele: it's not about the non-feedback manner of doing things, it is about how we could cause users problems by exceeding their download limit
<apachelogger> or by taking ages to download due to 56k
<seele> if it takes too long to download or the connection is bork, abort the process and use the available install
<shadeslayer> seele: so why download in the first place
<apachelogger> seele: in that case we might have wasted traffic resources for nothing
<seele> apachelogger: i still dont understand.. what are they downloading? if it is a live cd they dont have anywhere to put it yet
<apachelogger> seele: no, updates to the installer
<shtylman_> seele: it goes into ram
<seele> apachelogger: right.. so how big is that? a few MB at most? people are worrieda bout that?
<shtylman_> seele: and then they need to restart the installer
<apachelogger> seele: what if they are like close to the limit?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: idea : ping ubuntu servers,if lag is greater is more than LIMIT,dont download updates else download latest updates
<Riddell> 16:43 < ev> Riddell: can you expand on that?  It gives us a way to get a newer version of the installer to users on released CDs, in case things go horribly wrong at release.
<seele> apachelogger: i'd say they are screwed regardless
<Riddell> 16:43 < ev> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-auto-upgrade
<apachelogger> seele: I am quite sure they will see that differently
<seele> then why are we pushing an update at all?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping respond time is no indication to anything
<shtylman_> the feature is important
<shtylman_> im just saying that the button isn't the best way to go
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um it shows how fast their connection is
<shtylman_> but it was the quickest solution
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, it shows how fast the server responds
<seele> ok, i need to think about this later. have to go to a meeting
<apachelogger> no more than that
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you want to know how fast a connection is you must seend a continues data stream large enough to use all the bandwith for some time
<shtylman_> Riddell: personally... for lucid... I think the best we can hope for is maybe moving that button
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm
<shtylman_> beyond that I don't foresee things changing
<apachelogger> shtylman_: does the button download a whole package or just an updated file?
<shtylman_> apachelogger: I would venture to say the whole package... but I really don't know
<shtylman_> never done it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw did you see my last comment?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what was that?
<shadeslayer> 22:07 < shadeslayer> Riddell: ah yes its actually a library needed to build bangarang
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok, is there a question for me?
<apachelogger> shtylman_: that would be ludicrious TBH, takes away about any sensibe advantage python ever had :S
<apachelogger> then again I find the fact that we have to download whole packages for updates in 2010 rather awful in itself
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah actually,so i showed you the rules file,and you said i needed to put that in for a kde package and i wanted to know if libraries qualify
<shtylman_> apachelogger: don't quote me on that... it may download just the file(s) it needs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: this particular lib is needed to compile a kde app
<shtylman_> but I would bet that it just uses the package management system
<shtylman_> to be safe
<apachelogger> most likely
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ for me?
<apachelogger> no :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for you: depends on if the library is a kde library and uses the kde buildsystem
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well it depends on other kde libs such as kdelibs5-dev...
<apachelogger> then yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just need : include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<shadeslayer> right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if it build-deps on kdelibs then it wants the kde cdbs rules
<apachelogger> ...the reason I think cubs should not be using cdbs :P
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> btw do i need to add build-essential to the build depend?
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38940781/colorbug.jpg
<apachelogger> lol :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cdbs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats is lol
<shtylman_> apachelogger: nice
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no build-essential is explicity not needed as a build-depend, it's always assumed
<apachelogger> I wonder where that comes from
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ok just one error : W: joschy source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends joschy-dev
<shadeslayer> infact its a warning :)
<Riddell> lintian output is always googleable
<Riddell> http://lintian.debian.org/tags/debhelper-but-no-misc-depends.html
<shadeslayer> full o/p : http://pastebin.ca/1807022
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i have  ${misc:Depends} in the depends entry in debian/contro
<Riddell> spooky
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah the package entry didnt have it
<shadeslayer> pastebinit fails
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1807026
<maco2> seele: did you see that email on the linuxchix list?
<shadeslayer> um why the old konqueror logo? : http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uY9EixhO9uU/S4CvrKkXlbI/AAAAAAAAI5I/UHrt5a7UV70/s1600-h/snapshot1.jpg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you need long descriptions
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i know... dont have them right now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and the current description isn't very useful, it should say what it does not what uses it
<Riddell> ok
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: I am fixing that...won't be old logo by release
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the gitorious page says nothing right now,im emailing the dev to ask for the description
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: remember to install kdesdk-scripts and run optimizegraphics one the new ones are in ;)
<Riddell> shtylman_, nixternal: I'm not sure we even want to promote konqueror, it's not like it's an app to be proud of these days
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: well if i may suggest,something like konqi holding the world?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on lucid?
<shtylman_> Riddell: I can remove the page?
<shtylman_> im fine with that...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just picked up that image from a blog..
<shtylman_> but then what do we tell users about a webbrowser?
<shtylman_> firefox? chrome? ... those aren't there by default
<shadeslayer> oh btw
<shtylman_> I personally use chrome
<shtylman_> but we don't ship it cause of other concerns
<shtylman_> chromium I mean
<shadeslayer> suse is thinking of shipping rekonq as soon as it moves from playground
<apachelogger> ohhhh!!!!
<shadeslayer> just thought you might like to know
<apachelogger> Riddell: we need to update kdewebkit
<apachelogger> more recent version are quite decent
<Riddell> shtylman_: mm, maybe keep it for now
<shtylman_> Riddell: will do... if anything changes just let me know
<shtylman_> its trivial to change
 * shadeslayer uploads to his new ppa
<shadeslayer> grr : Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<shadeslayer> oh thats just dumb of me
<apachelogger> omg!!!!
 * apachelogger is omging too much
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you just win a pony?
<apachelogger> konqueror needs dolphin kpart which apparently is in dolphin package, so filemanagement does not work
<apachelogger> Riddell: unfortunately no :(
<apachelogger> s/no/not
<Riddell> you don't have dolphin installed?
<Mamarok> how about making a wiki page we can point users to who have problems with Akonadi not starting?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 502097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502097 in kdebase "konqueror freezes on start, consuming full CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502097
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that is on userbase already
<Mamarok> userbase.kde.org is a bit complicated only for two lines
<apachelogger> two lines?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I want to make a factoid
<Mamarok> these two lines:
<Mamarok> sudo aa-complain mysqld
<Mamarok> sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> there are no apparmor problems?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: the main reason for Akonadi not starting is apparmor
<apachelogger> no it is not?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um i added tags : boot to bug 513237... hope thats fine
<Mamarok> or so says usrebase.kde.org :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513237 in ubuntu "Kubutu 9.10 with KDE 4.3.4 takes more than 3 min to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513237
<apachelogger> Mamarok: maybe for source installations
<apachelogger> our package deploys a config for apparmor and our mysqld
<Mamarok> apachelogger: then talk to the userbase people, since they give exactly that solution
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: that didnt work for me :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I wouldn't know, not exactly an interesting bug since the report implies he is a lot of people
<apachelogger> Mamarok: among others
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and what did work?
<Riddell> shtylman_: shutdown bug also reported on ubuntu side so maybe not our problem bug 526474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526474 in ubiquity "After OEM installation, automatic reboot fails to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526474
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nothing till now ><
<apachelogger> Mamarok: you should send every use requesting assitance with akonadi to #akonadi
<shadeslayer> ive never used akonadi :P
<apachelogger> maybe that will make them fix their software :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it works for me, never had any problems, but according to userbase there is
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you don't use Kontact, then
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: #akonadi will be flooded :D
<Mamarok> apachelogger: so far almost all people who had Akonadi not starting who complained about it was for apparmor
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: this is what i get : http://pastebin.ca/1807034
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: rubbish, there are not that many, and those who have problems can solve it with two lines
<apachelogger> if anyone wants to translate bug 483627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483627 in kdebase "kde4 trashes X resources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483627
 * apachelogger does not understand anything
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you have a very strange setting, then, never had that
<apachelogger> Mamarok: until I see proof of that it is just not true
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: lol.. like i said ive never needed akonadi
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> note!!!
<apachelogger> Mamarok: the status dialog that complains about errors at mysqld startup does only get shown twice
<apachelogger> unless the mysqld startup really fails
<apachelogger> so you would get a dialog for an error that was indeed not fatal but after that no more, because akoandi is indeed running
<apachelogger> anyhow it is one big mess and I blame mysql for it
<Mamarok> tsimpson: OK, let's forget about that factoid then *sigh*
<shtylman_> Riddell: good to know... makes my life easier :)
<shadeslayer> akonadictl start says : http://pastebin.ca/1807044
<shadeslayer> lol.. just did a whois on kubotu  :P
<seele> maco2: i am not on the linuxchix list unless you mean the dc one
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/f5WFxPtp  remove icon cache from CD
<JontheEchidna> hmm, i386 iso gets oxygen-icon-theme-complete on it, probably why amd64 is smaller at the moment
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: i386 wasn't oversized so I kept it on
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
<JontheEchidna> so that icon cache thing is gnome-specific?
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> didn't know that
<JontheEchidna> does that mean the livecd also comes with /var/kdecache-ubuntu/kpc (kpixmapcache)?
<shadeslayer_> suppose i want to specify a local mirror to download stuff from in pbuilder... what do i use?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger has a handy hook for local mirrors
<shadeslayer_> like in the initial pbuilder-create run,i want it download stuff from my country mirror
<apachelogger> Riddell: cool ... you know, I think that should be rm -f ${ROOT}/usr/share/icons/*/icon-theme.cache
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: hicolor also got a cache, not that large, but still
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I think that gets generated on first run, which is probably a notable boot time impediment
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: see pbuilder-hooks branch on launchpad
<JontheEchidna> so it's space vs boot time?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: see pbuilder-hooks branch on launchpad
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose you know about the branch already? ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks ?
<apachelogger> aighto
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/kj2tSBSR
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: btw from where does pbuilder download the packages ?
<shadeslayer_> in the default settings/
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: how soon can we get new images with that? :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: archive.ubuntu.com I think
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: and i can change that right
<apachelogger> you can change almost everything in pbuilder
<apachelogger> or at least influence it
<apachelogger> just need to know how ;)
 * Riddell wonders why /usr/share/icons/kcm_gtk.png exists
<Riddell> apachelogger: the machine will need to sync the update, I'm not sure how that works
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1807068
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: btw if the base.tgz is in /var/cache... it wont be removed after every reboot right?
<JontheEchidna> nah, it sticks around
<shadeslayer_> oh thats good :)
<JontheEchidna> if it was in /tmp, then we'd have to worry :D
<Riddell> or /var/run
<Riddell> or /var/lock
<shadeslayer_> brb
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: btw after i run pbuilder i just need to copy the source and run pdebuild right?
<shadeslayer_> (in the directory containing debian/)
 * apachelogger does nt use pdebuild
<apachelogger> something like that I suppose
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: then how do you use pbuilder?
<apachelogger> manually :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: eh?
<apachelogger> pbuilder --help
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: like what debuild does manually? \o/
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: dude you must have alot of time :O
<apachelogger> yep, I also do debuild manually
<shadeslayer_> gah... :D
<shadeslayer_> well im going for now... leaving pbuilder to do its stuff :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can't work out what generates that gnome icon cache anyway
<Riddell> it's normally dh_icon but the oxygen package doesn't use that
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe some other dh_ that invokes dh_icon
<apachelogger> or maybe it is just hidden deep in the nothingless of build scripting
<Riddell> well there is no postinst script
<apachelogger> oh
<Riddell> maybe it's gtk or something else
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> hicolor maybe
<apachelogger> maybe the postinst does generate a cache for each icon set
<Riddell> no in /var/lib/dpkg/info/hicolor-icon-theme.postinst
<apachelogger> weird weird
<maco2> seele: yes i meant the dc one
<seele> maco2: ah, i will check it
<seele> only check that mail once a day
<maco2> seele: katie posted a link to a guy who's looking for local FOSS-types to interview
<maco2> for tv
<seele> huh
<seele> dunno if i am photogenic enough
<maco2> you're beautiful!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: any estimates on how much space removing this icon cache would free?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 15 I'd say
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm
<apachelogger> at least that is how much space it occupied with lzma -9
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could put a few games on the CD in its place? I've always missed games on the default kubuntu install
<JontheEchidna> maybe kpat, kmines, kbreakout
<apachelogger> or translations :P
<Riddell> I've always placed langpacks above games
<JontheEchidna> yeah, true
<JontheEchidna> kdegames-card-data would probably have to be split up, too
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i cant still figure out how to use pbuilder
<shadeslayer> where do i copy the sources?
<Riddell> you don't
<shadeslayer> Riddell: then?
<Riddell> sudo pbuilder build <pacakage>.dsc
<shadeslayer> oh...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that after i run debuild -S -sa on the folder
<shadeslayer> gah
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> it downloads extra files?
<shadeslayer> oh noes...
<Riddell> it downloads everything needed to build it
<shadeslayer> um.. i have a very slow net connection ><
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and what does this tell you : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39624345/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.joschy_0.0.0.1~git20100223-0ubuntu0~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: something funny in your Depends in debian/control
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1807133
<shadeslayer> and yeah i changed it a bit... last one didnt work either
<Riddell> your brackets are in the wrong place
<Riddell> Depends: joschy1 (= ${binary:Version}), ${misc:Depends}
<Riddell> should be like that
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apart from that,nothing else?
<Riddell> that pastebin doesn't have anything for joschy1 package
<Riddell> Build-Depends neater to have comma then space not space then comma
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is libjoschy1, not joschy1 btw
<apachelogger> in case that is a lib package
<apachelogger> what I assume from the 1 ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1807142
<shadeslayer> um one sec.. one more correction
<Riddell> Lex79: colibri is in new, what stops /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service clashing with notify-osd?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1807145
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: section libs for libjoschy1 is redundant with the one at the very top
<Riddell> Depends: joschy1  that's wrong
<apachelogger> if you do not define a section for the binary block it will inherit the section from source
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: still missing long descriptions
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i done have anything to write right now
<shadeslayer> also its only going in my playgorund ppa
<shadeslayer> *playground
<apachelogger> that does not justify low quality packaging :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know,but what do i write?
<apachelogger> something that describes the package and its purpose
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also youre suggesting i change line 17 right?
<apachelogger> and why a user would want to install it ;)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<claydoh> claydoh's Dumb Question of the Day: is it 'safe' to enable all the different ppa repos, ie there shouldn't be any conflicts or the like?
<claydoh> I assume there should be none
<apachelogger> it's not particularly tested
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> they override each other :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you tell what exactly i need to change in : Section: libs
<claydoh> override that's the word I needed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: remove it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it gets inherited from the Section: libs in the top section
<shadeslayer> ok...
<apachelogger> the first stanza is the source stanza
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: long description should be indented?
<apachelogger> and usually what is there is inherited into the other stanzas (binary those are)
<shadeslayer> in the second stanza
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, one char indent
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1807156
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this one is better : http://pastebin.ca/1807159
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the -dev still lacks a long description and if the libjochsy1 really feature sheader files, then something is seriously wrong ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and the relationship with bangarang is unimportant
<apachelogger> other apps can use the lib too :P
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: imagine that a developer who reads this must know why he might want to use this library in his application
<apachelogger> oh, btw, recorditnow also uses it IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: This library provides functions for uploading videos to  sites such as www.youtube.com and www.blip.tv
<apachelogger> better
<shadeslayer> doh... it isnt required by bangarang... just recorditnow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well can i put it both the sections?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, but no :P
<shadeslayer> (oh and what are the other 2 called)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you must somehow reflect that the -dev package contains the headers
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> a common praticse for that is to write a line at the very bottom saying something like "this package contains the header files necessary to build applications against libfoobar0"
<apachelogger> blah blah blah
<apachelogger> .
<apachelogger> this package contains...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the indented period is to simulate an emty line
<shadeslayer> header files necessary to build apps against recorditnow
<apachelogger> ehm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for the second section right
<apachelogger> no :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> again you are implying that one can only link recorditnow against it
<shadeslayer> oh...
<shadeslayer> ok header files necessary to build apps against libjoschy0
<apachelogger> more like it
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1807178 << apachelogger
<shadeslayer> well ive gtg
<Lex79> Riddell: I don't know, I'm not concerned about that dbus issue, I only made the package to be sure we have before feauture freeze :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just tell me if thats correct :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: short description is not exactly useful, other than that it should be good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ill try to put something more useful
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cya tommorow,and thanks alot
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks alot :D
<Mamarok> hm, I have a user in #kubuntu who is locked out of karmic, using KDE 4.3.2
<Mamarok> he sees the KDM login screen and then it fails
<Mamarok> that's his kdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382457/
<Mamarok> I could need some help, there
<apachelogger> Mamarok: looks like a dbus issue to me
<apachelogger> possibly rendering consolekit unusable, which would explain the behaviour
<apachelogger> Mamarok: maybe ~/.xsession-errors contains more information
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I will ask him, unless you have time for some support :)
<apachelogger> not really, I am almost falling asleep ^^
<Mamarok> OK, what should I look for there? any hints?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: errors towards the end of file
<nixternal> hola
<Mamarok> hey nixternal, gone Spanish?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382476/
<nixternal> yeah, just had a wonderful mexican lunch...though, I think all I eat is either Chinese, Japanese, Mexican, Thai, or Indian food lately
<Mamarok> sounds yummy
<Mamarok> apachelogger: still around?
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Mamarok: is the user starting failsafe perhaps?
<Mamarok> hm, I will ask him
<apachelogger> a regular session should probably not try to invoke x-terimnal-emulator
<apachelogger> failsafe however would IIRC
<Mamarok> well, apparently he is not in failsafe mode, but starts through ssh, this might be the problem
 * nixternal smacks apachelogger with some negativity
<apachelogger> oi vey!
<Mamarok> is this only my impression or is przemo_one throwing random suggestions at beric?
<nixternal> Riddell: I agree about Konqi, and that's why i decided it is just best to stick with "web browsing" and let the slide show something maybe on the firefox installer, and that Google Chromium is available, and that Kubuntu does have web browsing out of the box...now, that you think Konqi isn't that great, makes me think we need to choose a damn browser already, even if it is GTK based
<nixternal> I have been reading some really good things about rekonq, and even from the windows side as well
<Mamarok> gah,m that przemo guy is going on my nerves, really
<jussi01> does anyone know how to change lilo for grub? when I installed grub wouldnt install so I had to use lilo...
<jussi01> :/
<nixternal> http://mypict.me/upload/0/60/752/60752837.jpg  <- do you see what I see?
<Mamarok> hey! A Kubuntu sticker!
<nixternal> woohoo!
<nixternal> that's my buddy eddie who is teaching his neices and nephews Linux from the start...he goes to a highly technical university known as the Illinios Institute of Technology, and he studies..wait for it...wait for it...Political Science
<nixternal> speaking of IIT, I am giving a talk there tonight
<Mamarok> nice!
<Mamarok> moar stickers to spread then :)
<nixternal> I love going over to his house, his mom makes amazing authentic mexican food...mouth...is...watering
<Mamarok> didn't you just eat mexican?
<nixternal> Mamarok: yes, but it is probably by far my favorite food, very close to sushi though
<Mamarok> hm, I think my preferred food is Asian, somewhere between Indian, Thai and Chinese, with the occasional Sushi or Sashimi (although the latter is hard to get)
<nixternal> does choqok crash for everyone else after sending a dent/tweet?
<Mamarok> and Italian
<Mamarok> not for me, using Karmic and 4.4
<nixternal> I grew up eating italian so much, I mean this is Chicago, and Italian is everywhere...though it is still one of my top 10s :)
<nixternal> polish food, mainly perogies...oh boy, those will be the death of me :)
<nixternal> and of course Chicago style pizza and Chicago hot dogs
 * Sput loves sushi / sashimi
<Sput> can't stand mexican :)
<nixternal> NOOOO
<nixternal> you just haven't had it done right then
<nixternal> nothing like a sweet beach style mexican taco, a cold cabo waborita, and the sand in your toes
<nixternal> one of these days, that is what my life will be on a daily basis...now to find a sweet job that allows me to telecommute so I can move down there already :)
<Sput> I don't have anything against mexican beaches
<Sput> but I don't need to have the food :)
<nixternal> Riddell: KOffice 2.1.1 finished and uploaded \o/
 * nixternal gets ready for his big presentation tonight
<pgquiles> anyone working on Qt 4.6.2 ? I'm uploading it to my PPA (with Phonon 4.3.80, sadly I don't have time for Phonon 4.4.0 now)
<pgquiles> ugh, just found it at riddell's PPA :-/
<sgh> Riddell: Hi ..... my fix for karmic-backports. I think I can figure it out, but I cant figure out which branch to checkout
<sgh> Riddell: I'm looking here : https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic
 * NCommander readds this to AJOIN list
<NCommander> Riddell: apachelogger: any objections if I kill smoke on ARM to get kdebindings to build?
<NCommander> (I will take another stab at fixing it, but I'm not sure I'm going to get around to it)
<apachelogger> NCommander: that == killing almost all bindings
<apachelogger> so how much worth is that anyway
<NCommander> apachelogger: hrm ... good point
 * apachelogger just debugged the weirdest of all problems
<apachelogger> well, actually I only traced it
<apachelogger> debugging was unsuccessfull up until now -.-
<JontheEchidna> ubiquity won't work on ARM without a bindings rebuild
<JontheEchidna> thanks to the sip transition
<JontheEchidna> Is there a more elegant way to do this? http://pastebin.ca/1807460
<JontheEchidna> (trying to fix https://bugs.kde.org/227929)
<Riddell> NCommander: yes smoke on ARM can be disabled for now, I don't see it as important enough to spend much time on.  ruby and c# will need to be disabled too
<NCommander> JontheEchidna: on Kubuntu or in general?
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: On Kubuntu (the ubiquity thing)
<JontheEchidna> bug 522045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522045 in ubiquity "sip import error under oem-config-kde " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522045
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: incompatibility with new konundrum? bug 526673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526673 in kubuntu-firefox-installer "kubuntu-firefox-installer crashes on launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526673
<NCommander> Riddell: can you take care of doing that? (I can get to it later, but I'm not that familiar with bindings packaging to successfully remove it)
<NCommander> JontheEchidna: ugh :-/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-24
<Riddell> NCommander: not tonight, maybe tomorrow
<NCommander> Riddell: *nods*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, I think jr deployed a fix for that to lucid
<JontheEchidna> that's karmic though... what to do with the bug?
<JontheEchidna> push the bug to the Kubuntu PPA tracker?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that sure was the weirdest thing I ever did
<apachelogger> Mamarok: spent all time since I took over support tracing that issue of beric
<apachelogger> turned out to be a crash in X caused by the special circumstances occuring within startkde, whichmakes xrootset trigger some issue that makes X go down
<apachelogger> but now I have backtrace and all of that :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: backport the last kfi before migration to c++ to the ppa
<apachelogger> that should work with kde 4.4's ruby-kde
<JontheEchidna> k
 * apachelogger is falling asleep sitting
<apachelogger> -> bed
<apachelogger> nini
<DarkwingDuck> What's up guys?
<ScottK> Wahoo.  Updated and rebooted and can't login to Lucid.  Any suggestions?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Scott
<ScottK> Heya DarkwingDuck.
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: ha, your blog story on that tech support guy made digg front page
<JontheEchidna> oh, but you saw, apparently ;-)
<shtylman> whoever it was that pointed out weird rendering in konqueror earlier today
<shtylman> http://www.4p8.com/eric.brasseur/gamma_dalai_lama.html
<shtylman> look at that with various browsers...pretty neat
<JontheEchidna> strange, it is green even if konq is in webkit mode
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: http://www.4p8.com/eric.brasseur/gamma.html
<shtylman> cause of that :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please look at Bug #411760 and see if you think it qualifies as a papercut.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411760 in hundredpapercuts "Quick Access uses the "up one directory" icon instead of "Home" icon" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411760
<JontheEchidna> yeah, probably. It's fixed in trunk but I've not had time to figure out some regressions I've introduced in trunk...
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should make another point release for quickaccess sometime soon
<ScottK> OK.  I'd appreciate a comment in the bug ...
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> oh neat. I already backported the fixes to the 0.8.x branch last August. All I have to do is release it.
 * JontheEchidna puts it on the Todo for tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> Ah, I probably never got real far because I was too lazy to get the translations from launchpad merged with what's in bzr
<JontheEchidna> sigheth
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to wait until after alpha freeze is over anyways
<ScottK> As long as you comment in the bug, I'm happy.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I did that at least
<ScottK> Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry I have not been around. Work has been a pain and I'm in the stages of moving my stuff to Mississippi
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yeah, 115,000 hits and counting today :)  and only 8 people clicked on an ad :/
<nixternal> whoa, I am at 280,000 hits, and still, only 8 people clicking ads
<DarkwingDuck> Hey nixternal
<nixternal> whoa, he's back! :)  wasabi homeskillet
 * verbalshadow looks around
<verbalshadow> nixternal: did you get your koffice work in  for alpha 3?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> plus, it doesn't matter if it was in for alpha 3, because it is in universe and not shipped
<verbalshadow> oh ok
<nixternal> looks like i386, amd64, and powerpc have built. armel is building now, ia64 'needs building (19 hours)', and sparc is in dep wait :)
<verbalshadow> nixternal: thanks it was the only piece missing from my KDE experience :) i will let you know if i find anything off
<DarkwingDuck> Not much nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> Did SCALE and now I'm packing
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be back in the mix once I move :/
<DarkwingDuck> Pushed KDE, Kubuntu and Documentation quite hard over there
<nixternal> verbalshadow: seems to be working just fine. I included KFormula, which doesnt' work by launching (yet), but does work when embedding into kword and such
<nixternal> where are you moving?
<nixternal> I just gave a talk to an amazing crowd tonight...they were so perceptive, and many of them were KDE users with either Kubuntu, openSUSE, or Fedora...I took 100 CDs (75 Ubuntu, 25 Kubuntu), and the Kubuntu ones were gone ASAP
<verbalshadow> nixternal: it is in lucid's universe repo or somewhere else? not intalling here if it in universe already
<DarkwingDuck> That sounds alot like it was at SCALE nixternal. I'm heading to Meridian, MS
<DarkwingDuck> I gave out almost 300 Kubuntu CDs
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK, you'll be happy to note that KNR is a HUGE hit
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Good to hear.
<DarkwingDuck> Mine fried again. However, my tablet should be here on Thursday so I'll be back to testing and bug running
<DarkwingDuck> Well, hybred tablet.
<DarkwingDuck> ThinkPad X41
<nixternal> verbalshadow: lucid's universe repo...maybe the binaries haven't been copied over yet
<nixternal> jussi01: ok, the whole expiration thing with irc ops is a bit bogus personally, so, I will do as it says....DON'T LET ME EXPIRE FROM irc-kubuntu-ops :)  the irc-ubuntu-ops can expire, as I don't idle in there anyways :)
<tsimpson> nixternal: you should be able to self-renew
<nixternal> tsimpson: it says I can't, says I have to beat up jussio1 in order to do it :)
<tsimpson> yeah, I just noticed the settings are wrong on all the groups :|
<nixternal> that is awesome! :)
<nixternal> http://blindsearch.fejus.com <- this is awesome...enter your search term, pick one of the 3 columns, and see which search engine provided the best results
<nixternal> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/02/23/pc-vs-mac-the-straight-scoop/?test=latestnews  <- go to page 2 of comments, rocdoc says: "I run Linux (Kubuntu) on a $300 webbook, and the whole family loves it. Trouble-free, starts up FAST, no viruses, no spyware, and lots of free applications including SUn's Open Office. It's great!"
<nixternal> booyah, let them foxtards know who rule! I watch only fox, and this article was stupid, because I am neither a Mac or a PC
<maco2> nixternal: can i get a bit o' help with qt designer?
<nixternal> sure
<maco2> (i know you're awake thanks to identi.ca ;) )
<maco2> nixternal: i'm making a main window in qt designer and i want to 1) tell menu items "use this default kde icon" and 2) set the accelerator keys for menu items
<maco2> for #2 i tried "_Quit" like i'm used to from VB and GTK+ and I think Java as well, but that wasnt right :(
<maco2> and on #1 the "icon" property just gives me a blank list to choose from in a popup window, so i dont know what to do
<nixternal> maco2: don't setup the menu items in qt designer. you can do that with your python/c++ code
<nixternal> as there is the default KDE classes for the menus which takes all of the work out of it, plus you use a .rc file for that
<maco2> i thought itd be easier in qt designer since i dont yet know much about python
<maco2> oooh ok
<nixternal> actually, it is much easier doing it outside of qt designer
<maco2> should i use qt designer at all?
<nixternal> I use qt designer to mock up what I want, then I view its code, which is in C++, and I manually convert it to python, as there is some things I don't need...plus you could always just use pyuic4 to convert your mockup into python code
<maco2> i was gonna use pykdeuic4
<maco2> since i want to make it pykde not pyqt
<nixternal> well, in qt designer, you can use KDE widgets
<nixternal> pykde just expands on pyqt, so in qt designer you can use either a...let me think of one where there is a qt version and a kde version
<nixternal> QPushButton or KPushButton
<maco2> ok sorry i should say "not *just* pyqt" better?
<nixternal> hehe, I figured as much anyways :)
<jussi01> nixternal: we are fixing the stupid LP crap... you should be able to self renew soon :)
<nixternal> jussi01: please send me out another email when you do, as I deleted the other one and I will forget...
<jussi01> nixternal: thats the plan
<nixternal> actually, LP will continue sending them out to me, so no worries
<nixternal> maco2: how intensive is the mainwindow going to be? I think sometimes a .ui file is better if there are going to be a bunch of widgets used..though I haven't benchmarked that all
<nixternal> actually, that should be in my book here, "Rapid GUI Programming with Python and Qt"  <- a great book by the way, by Mark Summerfield, who will even answer your questions on python qt mailing lists :)
<maco2> nixternal: 2 panes. left is sorta a table of contents. right will have a phonon video and some text or sometimes itll be a phonon video + some buttons
<maco2> so, "not very"
<nixternal> oh yeah, I would just code that one up then...I find it easier in the long run
<nixternal> and the book says..."Some programmers prefer to do everything in code, whereas others prefer to use a visual design tool to create their dialogs."
<nixternal> so I guess it is really up to you and what you are most comfortable with :)
<Riddell> maco2: are you using a KMainWindow?
<Riddell> jussi01: what's all this about being kicked out of irc operators?
<maco2> Riddell: umm now i'm doing whatever http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Languages/Python/Using_PyKDE_4 says to do, which i havent read all the way through yet, but yeah, i assume thatll be part of it
<maco2> Riddell: its a misconfiguration on lp that they're fixing right now
<jussi01> Riddell: my apologies, the expiries should have contained a link for self renewal, you should get a new mail tomorrow allowing you to renew.
<nixternal> tomorrow as in thursday, or tomorrow as in wednesday :p
<jussi01> nixternal: 24h tomorrow
<maco2> nixternal: whatever day is 24 hours from now?
<jussi01> I dont know, depends when LP decides to send them out
<nixternal> it is 01:24, Wed, 24 Feb, so I guess the 25th for me :)
<nixternal> hahaha, jussi01 just giving you a hard time, now get back to fixing Launchpad :p
<jussi01> shush you :D
<nixternal> Riddell: good point, forgot that Qt Designer uses QMainWindow
<nixternal> I like using Qt Designer for mock ups, and the c++ code view it provides, making it easy to code up in language $x if need be
<maco2> i cant really read c++ so ...
<nixternal> maco2: it isn't difficult to quickly learn how to read it in this case, because it will help when you start using the API docs for PyKDE and/or PyQt
<nixternal> as all of the examples in the PyKDE/PyQt API docs, are all C++
<maco2> thats silly
<nixternal> all you need to do is be able to look at a line of C++ code, and see how you can form it into Python markup...really easy 99% of the time
 * maco2 notes she knows neither c++ nor python
<nixternal> you will after you finish your project :)
<maco2> yep
<maco2> part of teh goal
 * nixternal notes he doesn't know neither c++ or python either, but is damn good at faking it
<maco2> ive never really used python for object oriented stuff
<maco2> just for writing screen scrapers for webpages
<nixternal> for some reason, lambda is difficult for me to remember...easy to learn, but difficult to remember when I should or shouldn't use it
<Riddell> maco2: here's the basic KMainWindow template http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebindings/python/pykde4/examples/kdeuiExamples/kapplication.py?revision=820432&view=markup
<Riddell> or you can use kapptemplate for a more complete one with menus etc
<nixternal> just don't use the 'self.resize()'
<maco2> nixternal: whys that?
<nixternal> annoying when I open up a window and it resizes to something other than max :)
<maco2> ah
<maco2> at the release party here we were talking about windows that do silly sizing things
<nixternal> Riddell: what I find interesting about that KMainWindow template, as it imports ki18n, yet with the QLabel, it doesn't use it :)
<maco2> quassel on my mum's computer always starts about 300x300
<nixternal> Label = QLabel(i18n("Foo is bar"), self)  <- and actually self may or may not be needed depending on the context, especially if the label is in another QWidget or Layout
<nixternal> anyone using adobe air and tweetdeck in kubuntu? I am thinking of switching from choqok to it
<nixternal> tired of choqok crashing everytime I post something
 * maco2 looks at this kapptemplate thingy
<nixternal> maco2: another good place for examples I have found in the past, is the svn directory for Pardus Linux and their KDE4 stuff
<Riddell> maco2: kapptemplate creates an app with menus made from XML GUI in the .rc file (a very KDE way to do that) and the main widget being a .ui file from designer (which in this case you will need to compile with pykdeuic4)
<nixternal> oh yeah, I can't believe I totally forgot about kapptemplate.
<nixternal> it is kind of our version of quickly
<nixternal> Riddell: you don't need to compile the .ui file fyi
<Riddell> nixternal: the code says differently
<nixternal> oh, it is using that way to load the ui file...well yeah, but in essence, you do not need to compile it
<nixternal> though I am guessing it would be quicker if you did
<nixternal> alrighty, time to crash and have happy dreams
<nixternal> g'nite
<maco2> nixternal: good night, and thanks
<Riddell> shtylman: no luck with the progress bat then?
<Riddell> bar
<maco2> Riddell: when KAppTemplate asks me "installation directory:" what does that mean?  does that mean "where should i put the .py and .rc and .ui for you to edit later?" or does it literally mean for installation?
<Riddell> the former
<maco2> ok
<maco2> is there a way to override that "report bug" menu option?
<maco2> Riddell: so the .ui is... like a php include?
<maco2> it defines a chunk of content to put in that area between the menubar and statusbar?
<Riddell> maco2: the .ui defines a widget (which contains other widgets)
<Riddell> maco2: in the case of the kapptemplate application that widget gets set as the central widget for the KMainWindow "self.setCentralWidget(myWidget)"
<Riddell> a KMainWindow creates a menubar, statusbar and a central widget of your chosing
<maco2> so i could make the central widget be 2 panes
<maco2> and then have each pane include a different .ui?
<Riddell> what do you mean by panes?  using a QSplitter?
<maco2> a "horizontal layout"
<maco2> with 2 frames
<maco2> i think
<Riddell> fire up designer, create a new widget, put whatever two widgets on it that you want (could be just QWidgets as placeholders) and put them into a horizontal layout
<Riddell> or edit the .ui file kapptemplate gives you
<maco2> ok i got two widgets in. i assume i need another widget to tell those two that they should be resizable?
<Riddell> if they're in a layout they should resize magically
<maco2> you know when you have two boxy things and there's a little handle you can drag to make them relatively bigger and smaller? one of those is what im looking for
<Riddell> hand in a corner or as a vertical bar?
<Riddell> handle
<maco2> vertical bar
<Riddell> qsplitter
<Riddell> hmm, maybe you can't add a qsplitter in designer
<Riddell> maco2: select the two widgets and click "lay out horizontaly in splitter" from the top toolbar
<maco2> that's greyed out
<Riddell> have you selected two widgets?
<maco2> yes
<maco2> a scroll area and a frame
<Riddell> maybe they're already in a layout
<Riddell> click on the background and click Break Layout in the top toolbar
<maco2> yes theyre in horizontal layout. can i undo that?
<maco2> ok
<maco2> oooh that worked! thank you!
<maco2> oh a window with stuff in it!
<Riddell> sigh, ubiquity crashing
<apachelogger> Mamarok: bug 526919 ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526919 in xorg-server "[Karmic] X crash due to xsetroot in startkde after recent update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526919
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is why we need runtime updates I suppose? :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, that is abug which seems to be around since 9.04 at least, there have been people reporting this in the ubuntuforums
<Mamarok> but they should have made proper bug reports instead of trying to solve things by reinstalling
<apachelogger> Mamarok: it is insanely difficult to debug that type of issues
<apachelogger> getting a proper trace alone involves at least sshing + editing kdm + knowing the proper symbols or at least where to find documentation
<Mamarok> yes, I know, but this is all things we can ask them to do via the bugreports, and we should have a -debug channel for exactly that
<apachelogger> Mamarok: but yeah, more reports of that kind would be good, I doubt the X dudes can make much out of this report without being able to find a pattern
<apachelogger> Mamarok: we have kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> #kubuntu-bugs
<Mamarok> oh, I missed that one completely :)
<Mamarok> I guess there is no easier way to disable partition encryption than reinstalling, right?
<Mamarok> it completely slows down my system, driving me crazy
<maco2> yep thats about it
<Mamarok> OK, will reinstall, then, good occasion to get rid of the WIndwos partition while I am at it :)
<neversfelde> Mamarok: depends on which encryption you are using?
<Mamarok> I activated the option when I installed the system
<neversfelde> as far as I know that is ecryptfs, probably that helps http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs-utils#Deinstallation
<maco2> neversfelde: there's a full-disk option that doesnt require a reinstall?
<maco2> i thougth ecryptfs was just for home directory or ~/Private
<maco2> whole disk, itd be lvm/luks, right?
<neversfelde> maco2: I am not sure what happens, when choosing the encrypt option when installing ubuntu
<neversfelde> is this an encryption for the whole disk?
<maco2> neversfelde: if you mean on a live cd, your only options are encrypt a specific user's home dir or private dir. those are ecryptfs. if you use the text based installer, thats the only way to encrypt a whole partition, afaik, and that's lvm
<neversfelde> ok, then there is a good chance that you can remove the encryption without reinstalling or am I wrong?
<maco2> if its just on a home dir with ecryptfs you could copy stuff out of teh dir and undo the ecryptfs stuff and copy it back in
<maco2> if its a partition though i would assume it means trashing the partition and starting over
<neversfelde> yes
<maco2> and she said "partition encryption"
<Mamarok> yes, it is indeed an encrypted partition, I have my home on a separate one
<Mamarok> OK, rsync to the external disk now, that will take ages to install back...
<neversfelde> there are problems with the backports ppa. firefox-installer needs kdesudo (>= 3.4.2.3) but only 3.4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is installable on some systems
<Riddell> shtylman: I can't work out where progressDialog is ment to be shown, the only place seems to be line 1014 which is commented out
<balboa> hi
<balboa> i'm creating a kubuntu remix live cd and i want to know how do you customize plasma and kde's settings
<Riddell> balboa: for KDE settings  put a config file in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/
<Riddell> well that's what kubuntu does
<Riddell> to override it you can put a config file in any of kde4-config --path config
<Riddell> plasma is more complex, it's not easy to just override the config file, in karmic we had to patch the sources
<Riddell> with KDE 4.4 you can use javascript to create an initial setup
<balboa> where can i put this script?
<Riddell> ours is /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/updates/kubuntu-10.04.js
<Riddell> in lucid
<balboa> so i have to override it
<Riddell> you would remove that and put your own in the same place
<balboa> i must use the same name or can i change it?
<Riddell> change it
<balboa> this script is executed on the fist kde login for every user?
<Riddell> first kde login for each user when plasma has not been run before in KDE 4.4
<balboa> in this script can i also set the position and dimensions of widgets and panels?
<ScottK> Oh how I hate the way people take working just fine stuff and replace it with stuff that's worse.
<ScottK> (update notification in particular at the moment)
<balboa> Riddell: for other conf (for example to set Folder View as default for the activies) how can i do?
<Riddell> balboa: yes you can set most details of the plasma setup, the docs are at http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
 * apachelogger meant to blog about scripting
<Riddell> shtylman: I think this new progress bar is the cause of both our ubiquity problems, it causes the crash in bug 526534 and because the progress bar isn't shown that means the install progress bar (which is the same) also isn't shown in bug 526454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526534 in ubiquity "kubuntu netbook ubiquity crashes after first page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526454 in ubiquity "install progress not shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526454
 * apachelogger tunes in the prodigy and goes after bugs
<balboa> Riddell: thank you =)
<JontheEchidna> school's closed due to snow \o/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: this time of the year? :o
<Riddell> snow started again here too today
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose you got learning to do eitherway? :P
<apachelogger> otherwise you might do some useful stuff :P
<JontheEchidna> We're sitting pretty on 20 cm and it's still coming down
 * shadeslayer still cant figure out how recorditnow built
<shadeslayer> it needs the joschy libs i uploaded after i uploaded recorditnow
<apachelogger> maybe it is only optional :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: check the build log
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah im doing that
<apachelogger> grrrrrrrr
 * apachelogger hates how apport tries to be all smart and sets importance to medium -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it didnt compile though locally
<apachelogger> it's an omen!
 * apachelogger notes that launchpad constantly renders his chromium useless
<apachelogger> maybe there is a javascript bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are the joschy libraries packaged in lucid?
<shadeslayer> under a different name
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ive checked the buildlog.. doesnt complain about missing deps
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39479200/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.recorditnow_0.7%2Bgit20100221-0ubuntu0~ppa1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<apachelogger> that is because it did not build anything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the package is empty
<apachelogger> your rules file is probably wrong or missing something
<shadeslayer> hmm like i said the joschy libs
<shadeslayer> my inbox if full of you :P
<apachelogger> go get a filter :P
<shadeslayer> hehe : http://imagebin.ca/view/Tp60tU.html
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so how do i know if a package is empty?
<apachelogger> a) there is no cmake run
<apachelogger> b) there is no make run
<apachelogger> c) there is no mak einstall run
<apachelogger> d)
<apachelogger>  size 9462 bytes: control archive= 669 bytes.
<apachelogger> e) http://paste.ubuntu.com/382945/
<apachelogger> all to be seen in the buildlog
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so even if the build deps are satisfied,packages can be emptu
<shadeslayer> *empty... wow
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you dont build anything
<apachelogger> hence the package is empty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I really really really commend you try to implement a rules file like http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debian/rules
<apachelogger> to understand what that thing actually does and how it works
<apachelogger> there is loads of documentation on this topic
<shadeslayer> whoa!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i saw that on the ubuntu wiki page
<Riddell> agateau: was there a decision about colibri and the dbus service file?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you run the kollide.net server?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nope, amarok does
<shadeslayer> oh... do they give out memberships?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cant tell
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> I suppose you could ask
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or contribute super amounts to kubuntu and apply for membership
<apachelogger> then you get access to people.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i am thinking of applying :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw the rules file you posted,should that be used as is?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should learn how to write such a thing! :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah im reading the wiki :D
<agateau> Riddell: no :( we first thought about using a script to choose the implementation to start, then Robert Collins suggested fixing dbus instead and... I did none of them :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i guess : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#rules : is enough?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for the basics
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the complete guide?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh and btw,kpackagekit cant handle the find best server option in karmic,fixed in lucid?
<Riddell> agateau: but but, the kde- and gnome- stuff seemed to work fine when policykit used it
<agateau> Riddell: according to the source, it won't, but I guess I should give it a try nevertheless
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah, that should be fixed in 10.04
<shadeslayer> ok cool :)
<JontheEchidna> that feature has been not working since 8.10. (You can thank amichair for fixing it)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hmm well i couldnt even find it in 8.10 afaik
<Riddell> agateau: anyway my question was whether I should let the package into the archive
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: adept used the same dialog (it is in fact a separate program from both adept and kpackagekit)
<agateau> Riddell: I would say renaming the .service file is needed at least,
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ;-)
<agateau> Riddell: so that it does not conflicts with notify-osd
<JontheEchidna> amichair: btw, your jockey fixes are out in the wild in lucid
<agateau> Riddell: then the "only" problem would be users of both GNOME and KDE (and Colibri)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: plus I have commit rights to jockey trunk now, so just throw patches at me ;-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I do hope someone has tried using it so we won't discover the bugs I planted there too late after release...
<agateau> Riddell: in the worse case they will be able to "fix" the problem by removing colibri
<shadeslayer> amichair: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I tried it when your huge batch of patches was released ;-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: how is the notification helper holding out? were there any issues?
<amichair> shadeslayer: np :-)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: it's been the default for about a month now. No issues found so far :)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: coolness. I'm pretty busy these days and not too noisy here, but still lurkin about if u need me :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm a bit busier these days too
<Riddell> shtylman: I uploaded ubiquity with the integrated progress bar hidden (although I still had the crash when trying it once so maybe that's not the issue) and with the progressDialog shown for the install
<shadeslayer> ok ive hit a small hurdle... what are the *.install files for?
<shtylman> Riddell: so which version of the installer is the alpha gonna ship with?
<shtylman> shadeslayer: they say where to install the files for that particular package
<shadeslayer> shtylman: should i leave them if i used dh_make to create them?
<shtylman> shadeslayer: sure... you need them or else nothing will be installed with your package
<shtylman> either that or a single install file
<shadeslayer> :D
<shtylman> the .install just allows one source tree to build multiple debs
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> shtylman: my debian/ right now : http://pastebin.ca/1808110
<shtylman> shadeslayer: makes sense
<shtylman> is it a library?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> if so lib should prefix it
<shadeslayer> libjoschey
<shadeslayer> ok
<shtylman> likewise for the -dev package
<shadeslayer> shtylman: control file : http://pastebin.ca/1808114
<shtylman> again you want lib in front of the names... you don't have to put it in front of the source name iirc ... but you can
<shtylman> its a good convention for library packages to be called lib<whatever>
<apachelogger> IMHO the source package should be called whatever upstream calls its source
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the command to authourize ubuntu-dev-tools?
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> it does tell you
<shadeslayer> where?
<Riddell> shtylman: 2.1.26 is what I uploaded, we'll need to rebuild the images once it's in the archive
<apachelogger> somewhere
 * apachelogger doesnt know no context, so he cant give no contextual answers
<JontheEchidna> could a core-dev sponsor bug 524957 and bug 524955 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524957 in polkit-qt-1 "Fake sync polkit-qt-1 0.95.1-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524955 in polkit-qt "Fake sync polkit-qt 0.9.3-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524955
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we're in freeze
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<Riddell> ping tomorrow :)
<JontheEchidna> k :)
<shtylman> Riddell: that progress bar stuff looks nasty...
<Riddell> shtylman: which?
<shtylman> the backtrace... out of qt
<shtylman> wonder why it suddenly popped up
<Riddell> shtylman: mm, yes, it's scary
<shtylman> did we change qt versions recently?
<shtylman> btw...I installed your ppa version
<shtylman> that went well
<Riddell> shtylman: the new progress bar seems the likely candidate, the crash happens when it gets used for the first time and it's a new bit of code
<Riddell> thanks
<shtylman> Riddell: indeed... but I wonder what specifically about it tho
<Riddell> it's not happening every time which is annoying
<shtylman> cause we arn't exactly doing anything fancy there
<shtylman> ooo
<shtylman> that makes me think it may be a python qt binding issue
<shtylman> something not handling memory correctly
<Riddell> it could be although the backtrace doesn't seem to suggest it
<shtylman> when things arn't reproducable like that... memory is sometimes a good cause...
<Riddell> mm
<shtylman> right...but maybe something gets corrupted
<maco2> hmmm is there somewhere i could find a list of valid existing KActions?
<maco2> techbase has stuff on how to create new ones but i dont see stuff on how to create new ones
<maco2> did i just... oh goodness im tired
<maco2> techbase has stuff on how to create new ones but i dont see stuff on what already exists
<Riddell> http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/namespaceKStandardAction.html#a71041e1fa0a0c740e00b423ae684334
<maco2> Riddell: thanks. thats a mighty long list
<Riddell> it's stuff like that which make KDE nice and consistent
<maco2> :-/ do i have to do something other than throw <Action> tags into the ui.rc file to make them show up?
<maco2> because i still see a lack of toolbar
<Riddell> maco2: yes you have to add it to the actioncollection
<Riddell> self.actionCollection().addAction("showcurrentmonth", curMonthAction)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/dDmgxphM
<maco2> still no buttons on toolbar :-/
<maco2> i have to leave for a class now though
<maco2> thanks for the help
<shtylman> is anyone else getting gpg errors on the main repos?
<nixternal> lucid or karmic?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks for the blog post.  I think I got the same X crash.
<shadeslayer> shtylman: servers are overloaded right now,dunno if thats causing them errors
<shtylman> nice
<apachelogger> ScottK: on karmic?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Oh, no.  Similar symptoms on Lucid.
<ScottK> Can't login after updating yesterday.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you could try my trace path ^^
<ScottK> I could.  ENOTIME for now.
<apachelogger> ohhh, latest comment on that post suggest that it might be a race between the xset and xsetroot
 * apachelogger finds that possible
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe update fixes it anyway
<ScottK> I'm hoping.
<shadeslayer> ok well if i have to put upstream authours... would this : http://gitorious.org/~just : suffice?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<maco2> im looking at http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.2-api/phonon/Phonon.MediaSource.html and i have the import line like it says and then it tells me "MediaObject vid;" is invalid syntax (with or without the ; as in the example and whether i put Phonon.MediaObject or just MediaObject) and i dont know why :-/  any of you more experienced people know?
<shtylman> Riddell: so we need to undo the hide progress bar changes after the alpha and see whats up right?
<shtylman> maco2: is your spacing correct?
<shtylman> maco2: python is very picky about leading whitespace ... needs to be either tabs or spaces... you can't mix and match
<shtylman> maco2: also... are you trying to make a new variable vid there?
<shtylman> if you are.. thats not how you do it in python
<shtylman> maco2: that documentation shows the c++ example
<shtylman> which is misleading
<shtylman> what you would do is vid = MediaObject()
<shtylman> and you never need the trailing ';' in python
<maco2> shtylman: silly documentation! thank you roman
 * nixternal warned you about the examples :p
<shtylman> maco2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383161/
<shtylman> no probs
<maco2> nixternal: it said python at the top. i thought i was safe :(
<apachelogger> python safe
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> :D
<nixternal> shush you ruby lover
<maco2> O_o
<apachelogger> c lover!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I saw here that there was interest in plasma-fying amarok's OSD. Amarok has KNotify notifications built in, but not enabled by default. It'd be trivial to enable these in k-d-s
<apachelogger> asm+c lover
<JontheEchidna> oh, "here" being https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidAyatanaIntegration
<maco2> why does vid.setCurrentSource("file.mov") tell me that the str is an unexpected argument?
<apachelogger> some nice asm warapped up in some evne nicer c
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do not think that we want that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: makes the notification area even busier than it is already
<apachelogger> ScottK might go insane!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<nixternal> maco2: it is looking for a QString. try vid.setCurrentSource(QString("file.mov")) and see if you still get it
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah. it is a bit busy, especially if you skip through a ton of songs really quickly
<shtylman> nixternal: python string to qstring happens implicitly
<nixternal> i thought it did, so I am wondering about that
<ScottK> I just want my nice little update icon back.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do not think it is suited anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the information is rather useless, not worth a notification
<apachelogger> IMHO
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be too hard to make the OSD display a nice Plasma dialog as a background, though. Right?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  Don't enable those by default.
<apachelogger> dantti: can ScottK get his update icon back?
<maco2> QString is not defined
<nixternal> oh oh
<shtylman> maco2: http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.2-api/phonon/Phonon.MediaObject.html#obj3067838764
<maco2> im missing an import, i assume
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I would think something like kmix does would make sense?
<shtylman> setCurrentSource does not take a string
<ScottK> dantti and I already discussed it once.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I recon that is osd-like
<shtylman> it takes a media source
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and also rathe ruseless information ;)
<nixternal> maco2: http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.2-api/phonon/Phonon.MediaObject.html  -  setCurrentSource(self, Phonon.MediaSource source)
<maco2> shtylman: but it says "You can just as well use a QUrl or QString (for a local file) here"
<shtylman> maco2: m.setCurrentSource(MediaSource(filename)) is what you want
<apachelogger> dantti: in that case, forget about the icon ... much more important, did you push the patch yet?
<dantti> apachelogger, ScottK can it be for 0.6.1?
<ScottK> dantti: When is that for?
<dantti> apachelogger: yup, you should see it on next monday release
<maco2> shtylman: oooh that version ran
<shtylman> maco2: it isn't picking up the automatic conversion
<shtylman> m.setCurrentSource(QString(filename)) should also work
<dantti> ScottK: that's when I get kde 4.4 packages :P
<dantti> so i can port to the new systray class
<maco2> shtylman: i think im missing an import to be able to use QString
<ScottK> dantti: You're using the wrong distro then....
<shtylman> but either way yea... creating the source explicitly like you did should work
<shtylman> yes
<shtylman> from pyQt4.QtCore import  QString
<dantti> ScottK: nah... I like to be stable..
<shtylman> or something along those lines
<dantti> have to work sometimes
<apachelogger> dantti: oh, monday already... cool ... I was just wondering because I di dnot see anything in cgit.fd.o's log of packagekit
<ScottK> dantti: Sure.  You might try a Kubuntu live CD if you want 4.4 for a while.
<dantti> apachelogger: every first monday of the month you get a new PK release
 * apachelogger didnt know that
<dantti> ScottK: but then I can't compile kpk for me :/
<apachelogger> also, I do not think KDE 4.4 for debian will be very stable
<apachelogger> AFAIK they stripped all of kdelibs
<ScottK> dantti: Sure you can.  It'll just be slow.
<apachelogger> that is bound to cause problems in the beginning
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: s/stripped/split?
<apachelogger> right
<dantti> ScottK: I'm talking about compiling last kpk on my debian box
 * apachelogger has problems with finding the right words lately, maybe I should get that cecked out -.-
<dantti> ScottK: any way 4.4 will arive pretty soon afaik
<ScottK> dantti: You should be able to make a Kubuntu Lucid chroot and build it in that
<apachelogger> or just install kubuntu and drop debian :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<dantti> ScottK: I know, I could setup a virtual box and such.. but really i want to be able to compile it..
 * apachelogger needs to do some learning
<ScottK> dantti: You can make a pbuilder chroot and build it no problem.
<dantti> apachelogger: guess I'm on the wrong channel but I still prefer debian :P
<ScottK> I do Debian pbuilders on the *buntu boxes all the time.
<ScottK> Sure, but no need to let Debian's slowness block your work.
 * apachelogger is wondering
<dantti> ScottK: I doesn't block, I have lots of others things to do meanwhile
<apachelogger> couldnt you work against kde 4.3's kdelibs-experimental for now?
<apachelogger> I suppose debian got tha
<dantti> *it
<apachelogger> and the API difference is not all that large I think
<apachelogger> -> gone
<dantti> apachelogger: there is, but I don't want to worry about that for now, pretty soon there will be packages and I need to do some API breaks in PK to work better with apt
<dantti> also I'm trying to add popcon to it.. but maybe only in 0.7.. now :(
 * JontheEchidna kindly nudges bored people towards https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha3/Kubuntu
 * jussi01 wonders what people use for ripping cd's?  
<Tm_T> jussi01: Konqueror?
<Tm_T> ...well, that's what I used anyway, Amarok does it doo
<Tm_T> or, did
<neversfelde> jussi01: I think Audex does this too
<jussi01> !info audex
<ubottu> audex (source: audex): Audio grabber tool for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.71b5-1 (karmic), package size 371 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<jussi01> neversfelde: Ill try that, thansk :)
<Mamarok> hm, I have not a clue with the current questions in #kubuntu
<Mamarok> samba shares and kiosk is not exactly where is excel
<Mamarok> network drivers neither
<JontheEchidna> mm, I don't really know anything about that either :(
<seele> UGH.. there has to be something wrong with my encrypted home directory. it takes seconds to for a list of files to show up in the file picker, and seconds for it to respond after selecting a file
<shtylman> seele: its a feature :)
<shtylman> anyone remember what command lets me put an ayatana style notification (or regular notification) on the screen?
<shtylman> when I say command... I mean executable or whatnot... not api
<maco2> notify-send ?
<shtylman> is that still available in lucid?
<ScottK> shtylman: Yes, that's not part of the KDE stuff we dropped.
<neversfelde> The program 'notify-send' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<neversfelde> sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<shtylman> ScottK: ;(
<neversfelde> mhh, this is a fresh install
<ScottK> neversfelde: Not suprising.  That's never been part of our default install.
<neversfelde> ok
<jussi01> seele: I have that also... its a major grumble
<JontheEchidna> whoa, trippy: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6690/amarokosd.png
<JontheEchidna> (wrong plasma theme and the shadow's a bit weird...)
<shtylman> woa...
<shtylman> weird
<JontheEchidna> I still have a bit of work to do, obviously :D
<shtylman> heh
<seele> jussi01: shtylman: it is *really* annoying. to the point i might revert back to a regular partition
<shtylman> seele: I never got into the whole encrypted partition stuff
<shtylman> maybe onday I will
<seele> shtylman: i can see the value in it for a laptop and you travel or take it with you to a lot of places
<shtylman> seele: indeed
<seele> oh
<seele> maco2: i'm going to be on tv :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: md5 problem for kfritz fixed upstream
<nixternal> neversfelde: seriously, choqok doesn't crash for you?
<nixternal> do you use twitter with it?
<nixternal> it is driving me up a wall
<neversfelde> nixternal: no crashes and I used twitter for the last few weeks to test it
<nixternal> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209203
<ubottu> KDE bug 209203 in general "ChoqoK crashing after creating a post [QString::operator=, TwitterApiMicroBlog::readPostFromDomElement, TwitterApiMicroBlog::readPostFromXml]" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<nixternal> that is the same exact thing I am experiencing
<nixternal> I have --purged your package, reinstalled it, removed all config files, you name it
<neversfelde> nixternal: mhh, I am not sure, if I ever send messages to both identi.ca and twitter
<neversfelde> I will test it
<nixternal> neversfelde: do a couple of them, quick post (ctrl+t) @nixternal - just to see if it happens to you
<nixternal> if it doesn't, I will find you and steal your choqok!
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> if you do 2 of them, and it doesn't happen, i will be mad
<nixternal> should mention that it is when I quickpost
<nixternal> yeah, looks like a quickpost only bug
<nixternal> is there a choqok irc channel?
<Tonio_> hi there :)
<Tonio_> I notice something strange with knetworkmanager...
<Tonio_> right and left click on the icon should display the same menu
<Tonio_> but in my case, right click displays empty lignes instead of my connections' name
<Tonio_> anyone to confirm ?
<ScottK> nixternal: Reboot 5 times and see if that helps.
<shtylman> hahaha
<nixternal> ScottK: damn, I did it 6 times
<nixternal> have to start over now, next week though
<maco2> shtylman: check this out. i set src.__class__.__name__ = "Phonon.MediaSource" and then get this: TypeError: Phonon.VideoPlayer.load(Phonon.MediaSource): argument 1 has unexpected type 'Phonon.MediaSource'
<maco2> shtylman: i think youre right about kdebindings being broken
 * maco2 mocks "error! the expected type and the received type are the same!"
<shtylman> maco2: what happens if you do: print(Phonon.VideoPlayer.play) ?
<shtylman> maco2: nvm.. im looking at it on my machine
<maco2> shtylman: lp:~maco.m/gally/trunk (it should be at rev7)
<shtylman> maco2: how do you make it?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's interesting (Amarok having normal kde notifications)
<Riddell> we should look into that
<Riddell> shtylman: yes we should investigate the crash more fully after alpha 3, although I'm not sure where to start
<shtylman> Riddell: k
<maco2> shtylman: pykdeuic4 -o twoPane.py twoPane.ui
<maco2> shtylman: and then just "python Gally.py"
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> I will investigate
<Riddell> maco2: well, here's an interesting thing
<Riddell> s/from PyKDE4.phonon import */from PyQt4.phonon import */
<Riddell> now why do we have two phonon bindings?
<maco2> Riddell: thats what a kid in my class suggested
<Riddell> how annoying that we don't still have sime hanging around here to quiz on that
<maco2> Riddell: that works!
<Riddell> yay!
<maco2> Riddell: i file bug now?
<Riddell> maco2: I think it would be better to ask upstream
<Riddell> probably e-mailing the pyqt mailing list asking what best practice is
<maco2> Riddell: i thought by upstream you meant kde
<seele> maco2: do you kno Brian Behlendorf?
<maco2> asking why type(Phonon.MediaSource(foo)) returns "PyKDE4.phonon.MediaSource" for PyKDE4 and "PyQt4.phonon.Phonon.MediaSource" for PyQt3
<maco2> *PyWt4
<maco2> *PyQt4
<maco2> CANT TYPe
<maco2> seele: dont think so
<seele> hmm.. ok
<maco2> why?
<Riddell> maco2: yes could ask them (him, simon) too
<seele> maco2: he does some government open source stuff. was wondering if he was going to be at this interview thing tomorrow
<maco2> seele: oh, no idea
<maco2> seele: are you doing it too, then?
<seele> [15:03:18] <seele> maco2: i'm going to be on tv :P
<maco2> seele: wait where was that...
<seele> in this channel an hour and half ago?
<maco2> 15:03... i wouldve been walking from lunch to class
<maco2> and thus offline
<seele> what's the point of screening your irc sessions if you dont check the backlog?
<Riddell> ** New Alpha Candidate ISOs need testing
<Riddell> don't all jump at once
 * JontheEchidna downloads
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: which are you downloading?
<JontheEchidna> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/3698
<Riddell> groovy
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll give amd64 a spin after dinner
<JontheEchidna> hmm, wonder why I didn't install amd64 on here in the first place...
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: the backport in backports ppa of the kubuntu-firefox-installer depends on kdesudo (>= 3.4.2.3)
<neversfelde> but only 4.2.2 is in karmic without backports enabled
<JontheEchidna> bleh, might be easier to just remove the dependency in the code rather than backport yet another package
 * JontheEchidna puts this on the todo
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: my desktop is still broken, but it should be ready again soon. I can have a look at it, if you want?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: that'd be great, thanks
<JontheEchidna> it will either require a) backporting kdesudo or b) not using the --desktop parameter in k-f-i, but rather directly invoking /usr/bin/kubuntu-firefox-installer with kdesudo
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I would choose a, because I have no idea about b at the moment :)
<maco2> seele: it's not screened
<maco2> seele: i have no idea why it didnt say i had /quit
 * seele shrugs
<Zorael> The current daily live amd64 image stops when booting and prompts me to "provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian 5.0.3 disk 1'".
<Zorael> Plymouth eventually times out to show me this.
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> no idea what that's about
<Riddell> but we'll be able to confirm it shortly
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive frozen for alpha 3, test ISOs | Stubby needs help! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha3/Kubuntu Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive frozen for alpha 3, test ISOs | Stubby needs help! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha3/Kubuntu Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive frozen for alpha 3, test ISOs | Stubby needs help!  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha3/Kubuntu | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<JontheEchidna> sorry for the noise
<Zorael> Ubiquity crashes with a PartMan.py traceback when trying to create a new partition in advanced mode. "...in partman_create_dialog for method, name, description in self.ctrlr.dbfilter.create_use_as(devpart): AttributeError: 'Page' object has no attribute 'create_use_as'"
<EagleScreen> that means thet I cannot use the daily Live CD to install in expert partitionning mode?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: who or what is stubby?
<Riddell> Zorael: do report that as a bug with   ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<neversfelde> nixternal: I am not sure, how I can help with this choqok problem, tell me, if I can do something.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that wiki page is a stub
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<Riddell> ~
<maco2> Riddell: whatcha doin?
<Riddell> irc abstract art
<neversfelde> cats on the keyboard?
<Riddell> I can't use that excuse any more, the cats went away
<neversfelde> mhh :)
<Riddell> Zorael: please report your results on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all too
 * Riddell snoozes
<Zorael> Right, I'm just still trying to get a net connection to said machine :3
<JontheEchidna> hmm, /usr/share/icons/oxygen/icon-theme.cache is still present in the latest isos...
<Zorael> Can't ubuntu-bug ubiquity either; "cannot import name unicode_gettext"
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-25
<neversfelde> Sput: is there an option to deactivate this new blinking quassel icon in the tray? Seems to be not necessary for message indiactor users.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Those people should probably just hide the systray icon entirely.
<ScottK> (saving real estate in the "notification area" was one of the major rationales for it.
<ScottK> )
<nixternal> how the hell do you make amarok shuffle?
<nixternal> ahh, it's called random, and is in a spot I wouldn't expect anyone to find purposely :/
<nixternal> markey: ^^
<nixternal> I am doing a PyKDE Opportunistic thingy next week, and this is how opportunistic I am...I have no freakin' clue what kind of small app to do. I was thinking a single, simple media player for jamendo, as this will allow me to show off some different bits and pieces
<nixternal> but like, amarok already does it perfectly..I would like to create some sort of small app, that maybe someone can expand on and possibly make something good
<nixternal> well hell, I thought this laptop had media keys
<nixternal> what is the latest on artwork for plymouth for Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Last I heard it was "Talk to tseliot about it".
<nixternal> anyone talk to tseliot yet?
<robinp> does kubuntu-devel have its own mailing list ?
<jussi01> robinp: yes
<robinp> jussi01: where do I find it / archives of it ?
<jussi01> robinp: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/
<robinp> jussi01: do you know what has been done for kubuntu-lucid-file-sharing ? (I noticed that it has been delayed until MM).
<jussi01> robinp: no idea
<robinp> jussi01: ok thanks anyhow - I might just email roderick-greening
<ghostcube> new webpage looks good :)
<neversfelde> ScottK: that's not really an option, if you want to hide Quassel when clicking the close button and not close it
<Sput> neversfelde: still polishing the tray/indicator stuff, I guess you'll get an option to disable the animation before 0.6.0
<Sput> I don't consider that a new feature but a bugfix because the option is already there :P
<apachelogger> the digikam devel list is insane
<apachelogger> bug mails from bko and debian
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: livefs hasn't been uploaded with my change for rm icon cache, mostly because we have no idea what makes that icon cache so we don't know if it'll re-appear after install whe it is needed
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: you know
<apachelogger> I for one do :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: for hicolor we probably need to hook into ubiquity to make it call it's postinst after the files were moved to the disk
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> for oxygen the cache gets generated by knm-runtime
<apachelogger> (no clue why
<apachelogger> ) and really I think it doesnt matter :P
<Riddell> !
<Riddell> now that's random
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> looking at the packaging right now
<apachelogger> Riddell: it does yuse dh7 and install stuff to /usr/share/icons, maybe dh7 is smart enough to detect that and add the appropriate maintainer magic?
<Riddell> maybe
 * apachelogger testbuilds with dh_verbose
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyhow, either ubiquity recreates the cache for hicolor or we should restrict the rm to oxygen
<Riddell> hicolor has a trigger, it should recreate itself after anything else gets installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, there are GTK apps that do not install stuff to hicolor
 * apachelogger thinks it is saver to just recreate it *shrug*
<Riddell> would't be hard to add it to casper's post install scripts
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> yes that would work
<Riddell> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core/63858  a second touchpad config module
<Riddell> this one with an upstream with ambitions
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: casper is run for the live session isn't it?
 * apachelogger wouldnt want the startup to be slow down because of cache creation :S
<Riddell> casper contains ubiquity-hooks run by ubiquity after install
<apachelogger> oh, ok :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: digikam list is insane because it wasn't moderated in ages and now dirk did
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, the cause is clearly dh7, it invokes all dh scripts around and the dh scripts then decide whether to take action, in dh_icons case that means adding maintainer magic for each folder in /usr/share/icons/ that gets new content
<apachelogger> which is what knm-runtime does for oxygen
<apachelogger> so I suppose a couple more apps trigger that, but knm-runtime is the only one on the CD
<apachelogger> holy pirate!
<apachelogger> when will nuno stop putting app icons in main oxygen -.-
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: your kubuntu-firefox-installer upload fixes the problem with kdesudo?
<shadeslayer> btw if i want to pipe the output to a file after running a app,how do i do it?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yes
<neversfelde> ok, I backported kdesudo for this, but it is not necessary anymore I guess
<apachelogger> no :P
<apachelogger> nonetheless nice to have
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pipe the output?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> I do not understand what you want to do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when you open any app via konsole theres loads of lines that scroll by,i want to pipe them to a txt file
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> what you mean is redirect ;)
<shadeslayer> oh..
<apachelogger> kubotu: google redirect output bash linux
<kubotu> Results for redirect output bash linux: 1. BASH Programming - Introduction HOW-TO: All about redirection: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html | 2. I/O Redirection: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html | 3. BASH Shell: How To Redirect stderr To stdout ( redirect stderr to ...: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/redirecting-stderr-to-stdout/
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wanted to ask what cdbs does
<shadeslayer> like it has the default settings of the make file?
<shadeslayer> (according to apt-cache show cdbs)
<shadeslayer> ugh..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you implement a makefile yet? :P
<apachelogger> that is exactly what cdbs does
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> it provides generic makefiles (one could call them macros)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and makefile is something i would find in the source right?
<shadeslayer> like Cmakelists etc
<apachelogger> cmakelists is no makefile
<apachelogger> it is a cmake file, from which cmake will generate a makefile
<shadeslayer> oh.
<apachelogger> debian/rules in fact is a makefile
<shadeslayer> ah..
<apachelogger> cdbs files are also makefiles
<apachelogger> that is why debian/rules can include them to begin with ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and of course Makefile in the source is a makefile
<apachelogger> if you run cmake successfully it should generate lots of those Makefiles
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so like if i add cdbs to debian/rules ill get the default stuff of a debian/rules ( theoretically)
<apachelogger> theoretically
<apachelogger> there is no default stuff
<apachelogger> there is but one call, everything else is dynamic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i know,configured for each package seprately
<shadeslayer> but im just asking theoretically ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw ive been using borland C++ compiler on windows and want to use gcc now,i just need a tutorial explaning the nuances of gcc
<shadeslayer> any ideas
<shadeslayer> im also googling,but thought you might know better
<apachelogger> nuances?
<apachelogger> gcc [source] -o binary
<apachelogger> if you wish gcc -Wall to turn on all warnings
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: usually you do not want to mess with the compiler directly but use build systems like cmake
<apachelogger> those will take care of all that stuff on their own
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah ok,but its a simple CPP programme
<apachelogger> oh g++ would be what you want I suspect ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1809520
<shadeslayer> thats the format in borland C++
<shadeslayer> i guess i can loose the .h in the headers
<shadeslayer> hmm no conio and stdio?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where can i get a description of header files?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh nvm
<apachelogger> never heared of conio
<shadeslayer> i asked in #C++ :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: console i/p o/o
<shadeslayer> *o/p
<apachelogger> that sureis no standard
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=conio.h
<apachelogger> there windows specific
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah #C++ tells me the same ;)
 * apachelogger is wondering why one would want to use that anyway, since everything is builtin anyway :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> dpm: Upstream Quassel has fixed the duplicate msgid problem in the one template.  I'll upload the fix after the Alpha 3 freeze is over.
<ScottK> It would still be good to get the others imported.
<dpm> ScottK, ah, great, they were much quicker than me :). The other ones should have been imported, if they didn't have errors, let me check again...
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> \o
<dpm> ScottK, apparently there were some problems on the imports queue the particular day the quassel translations were imported, that's why they remained there. I've now approved them manually and I'll keep an eye on them to make sure they get imported
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you free?
<apachelogger> free(apachelogger);
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now I am
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you teach me how to package libraries?
<shadeslayer> make that new libraries
<ScottK> dpm: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill be free in another 10-15 minutes so...
<Riddell> ** New Kubuntu Desktop and Netbook alpha 3 candidate images for testing
<shadeslayer> btw whats Stubby? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, we need to do iso testing it seems
<shadeslayer> :D
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive frozen for alpha 3, test ISOs | This wiki page is a stub, please help complete it https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha3/Kubuntu | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Sput> dpm: and please keep us posted about upcoming problems with translation things
<dpm> Sput, sure, I'll do :)
<apachelogger> I did mention that the buzzword "opportunistic" might cause a flame if I have to read it a lot more times?
<Sput> just make it an opportunistic trip to space
<apachelogger> them opportunistic junkies take every opportunity to drive me mad
<al> dpm: btw, is ubuntu using the .pot for anything?
<apachelogger> I tell ye, that is not going to end well
<dpm> al, actually not, it's what I was commenting the other day in here: having the POT in Launchpad will give you visibility and ease contributions, but since quassel's translations are qt-based, they will not be exported in our language packs. So you can just benefit partly from Launchpad translations: you can use it to obtain translations, but you'll have to get them from there, convert them back to .ts and commit them in the sources
<dpm> in fact, that's the only reason I enabled the template there, since I thought you guys were just starting with translations and it would help you to get some more and get in the workflow
<dpm> but at the moment quassel remains an exception
<dpm> in how we handle templates
<dpm> in Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<al> actually we have .po in the sources
<dpm> ah, yeah, that's right
<dpm> so you can commit directly the PO files
<apachelogger> hm hm
<al> yea, i was just wondering how launchpad would learn about new untranslated strings if it's not looking at the .pot file
<apachelogger> didnt quassel switch to gettext?
<al> yer
<dpm> al, it is looking at the pot file, that gets imported from the sources
<al> ok
<dpm> apachelogger, no, only the translation files were gettextized, they still need to be converted to Qt's format manually
<al> so we only need to update .pot and leave individual .po files alone
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger smells opportunistic hacks :P
<al> not manually :>
<dpm> with sticks and stones :)
 * apachelogger giggles
<al> and duct tape
<dpm> :-)
<al> but so far it seems to work
<al> even in legacy OS
<dpm> al, both the POT files and PO files get imported
<dpm> so if you commit a translation from someone who sends it to you in git
<dpm> when the package including that release is built
<dpm> both the POT files and those translations will be imported
<al> ok, thanks for clarification
<dpm> al, no worries, whenever I can help in any way, just ping me
<dpm> bbl, need to prepare a translators meeting
<shtylman_> ryanakca: the site still renders wrong on my chromium on lucid
<shtylman_> ryanakca: also... is there a screenshot of the site redesign someone is/was working on? ... any clue on when that might go live?
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: looks fine on chromium here
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: wheres the problem?
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: the header part has only a download arrow in it
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: are you behind a proxy? : http://imagebin.ca/view/JxIpeEk.html :
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: weird then.. what release of chromium?
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: 5.0.336.0 (39849) Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> i have 337
<shadeslayer> 5.0.337.0 (39982) Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> maybe thats the problem?
<shtylman_> maybe
<shtylman_> oh well
 * ScottK larts shtylman_ for using ancient software.
<shtylman_> haha :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> oh btw found this amazing site : www.codechef.com : you guys might want to check it out when youre bored :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is unprofessional
<apachelogger> lemme see
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart shtylman_
 * kubotu rips off shtylman_'s arm, and uses it to beat them to death
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  I'd forgotten
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> kubotu: cookies for Quintasan
 * apachelogger thought kubotu menat shtylman_'s arm cpu
<Quintasan> :<
<apachelogger> that was quite scary alright
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies, xmas for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to Quintasan and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<Quintasan> :O
 * apachelogger likes that order best ^^
 * Quintasan pokes apachelogger with a stick
<Quintasan> apachelogger: go back to work :P
 * apachelogger did not come from work :P
<Quintasan> sooo
<Quintasan> find something to do? :P
<shtylman_> apachelogger: wow... thats pretty graphic
<shadeslayer> whut?
<daskreech> The mental implication of not coming home from work?
<ScottK> I think it was the lart
<shtylman_> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 51 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greet, hangman, host, identica, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, markov, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut,
<kubotu> script, search, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver (help <topic> for more info)
<Riddell> plasma netbook widgets look ugly without internet access, first thing you see on logging in is a fail sign
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Archive frozen for alpha 3, test ISOs | This wiki page is a stub, please help complete it https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha3/Kubuntu | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<neversfelde> didn't someone fix the problem with having two panels after upgrading to 4.4 on Karmic?
<Quintasan> Riddell: where shall I upload gluon? there was a ton of changes and like the package is spilt even more :S
<Riddell> neversfelde: no, this fix is in bzr for kdebase-workspace "Remove network-manager-update/zz-plasma-remove-network-manager.py"
<Riddell> but I don't think it's in the backports PPA
<Riddell> Quintasan: PPA, revu, bug, whereever you like really
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, I will have a look, kdepim needs an improvement, too
<neversfelde> otherwise my upgrade on the laptop went fine :)
<darkwing-mobile> okay. works on wechat. but vzw hates android irc
 * ScottK has a vzw droid, not sure what you mean?
<darkwing-mobile> *sigh* okay, ill be up and testing tonight. my laptop gets here today.
<darkwing-mobile> andeoid irc keeps timing out on my moto droid
<darkwing-mobile> scott ill be back to full testing
<Riddell> hmm, do we want to let Quintasan into kubuntu-ppa?
<Quintasan> yes you want :P
<JontheEchidna> I think he already has access via kubuntu-ninjas, but I approved anyways
<Riddell> groovy
<Quintasan> hngh, LP is slow as turtle again
<Quintasan> Riddell: so, new  shiny gluon in Staging PPA
<Quintasan> Riddell: they made a ton of changes and I though it would be best to spilt it up when we don't have a lot of files now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I really think we should reduce the double memberships :P
<apachelogger> kubuntu-ninja is key to all and everything, well along with kubuntu-dev
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wouldn't that cut you access to many PPA's? :P
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think kubuntu-dev should be a member of kubuntu-ninjas
<ScottK> darkwing-mobile: I've been using AndChat on my Droid.  Seems to work reasonably well.
<verbalshadow> nixternal: doesn't seem the your koffice work didn't make it into universe yet :(
<JontheEchidna> ^prob. sitting in binary new queue
<nixternal> yeah, that looks exactly like what is up, since the promotion/demotion of koffice...
<darkwing-mobile> ScottK: andchat? ill check it out.
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems sensible
 * Quintasan goes back to coding
<Riddell> nixternal: it is indeed
<apachelogger> game of the day
<apachelogger> go to planet.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> and search for "opportuni"
<apachelogger> I get 28 hits
<apachelogger> must be new record
<apachelogger> KOpportunistic, doesn't look that bad, maybe we should rename
<Quintasan> OpportunistiK
<Quintasan> I fixed it for you :)
<ScottK> Like most popular buzzwords I'm reasonably certain almost no one using it understands what it's supposed to mean.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh goodly :D
<ScottK> I do opportunistic programming all the time, but it's not going to get entered into any contests because it's for $WORK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is all about opportunity of not understanding it!
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then they are doing well.
<apachelogger> you see, you have the opportunity to understand it
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan might not understand
<apachelogger> but that implies you also have the opportunity to not understand it
<Quintasan> what it exacly means?
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp opportunistic programming
<kubotu> Results for opportunistic programming: 1. Code reuse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_reuse | 2. Bill Curtis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Curtis | 3. President's Emergency Plan for AIDS Relief - Wikipedia, the free ...: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/President's_Emergency_Plan_for_AIDS_Relief
<kubotu> [1] Code reuse, also called software reuse, is the use of existing software, or software knowledge, to build new software.
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> Quintasan: The idea is that opportunistic programmers ares doing normal application development like most people think of it.  It's small, one off, scripts or small apps to solve local needs.
<nixternal> apachelogger: hahahaha, someone else did the same thing you did the other day...I think you won with 28 though
<ScottK> Having such things be FOSS is almost irrelevant because it really is a local need.
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> that is worht a blog post!
<apachelogger> And apparently it was worth a typo too. Oh my!
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh. I get it now, thanks for explaining :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it's worth doing, it's worth doing wrong.
<Quintasan> still, KRunner is sooo slow sometimes and hangs often
<darkwing-mobile> nixternal: you going to be around tonight?
<Quintasan> needs nore love
<nixternal> darkwing-mobile: kind of. I have to head to ORD to pick up my dad tonight, so I will be gone for about an hour, unless we go for a beer afterwards
<darkwing-mobile> okay. ill have my laptop again so i want to pick ur brain about a few things. where we sitting on timelines?
<Riddell> W: kplato: desktop-entry-lacks-main-category /usr/share/applications/kde4/kplatowork.desktop
<Riddell> W: kformula: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libkformulalib.so.6.0.0 usr/lib/libkformulalib.so
<Riddell> W: kformula: desktop-command-not-in-package /usr/share/applications/kde4/kformula.desktop kformula
<Riddell> nixternal: do upstream even want us to package kformula?
<verbalshadow> Riddell: nixternal told me the he has kformula in text docs but not as a stand alone app, and this is the reason for no desktop file
<ScottK> Found the other USB stick, so back in business ...
<Riddell> verbalshadow: the problem is that it does contain a .desktop file for the app
<verbalshadow> Riddell: i'm i reading the warning text wrong W: kformula: desktop-command-not-in-package /usr/share/applications/kde4/kformula.desktop kformula
<nixternal> Riddell: kformula kind of works, that's why it is there. We don't have to if we don't want to, and that is why I didn't install a desktop file, as it doesn't work when launching it on its own, but it does mostly work when embedding it into the other apps
<Riddell> but it /does/ contain a .desktop file.  bug 527919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527919 in koffice "kformula has .desktop file but no binary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527919
<Riddell> nixternal: anyway, accepted
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought I didn't install the .desktop file...now that it is in, I can fix it, or someone else can if they want to...there was someone in here that really wanted to do work on it, maybe it is a good time to get us some fresh blood :)
<nixternal> dpm: ping? in regards to the templates for kubuntu-docs on LP. The old templates need to be removed if they haven't already before I upload the new kubuntu-docs package, as everything has changed
<dpm> nixternal, I need to run, do you mind if we talk about it in detail tomorrow? If the templates have the same names, it's fine to upload them even if all strings are different. LP will take care of merging them.
<dpm> and will take care of merging translations as well
<nixternal> dpm: yeah, that is totally fine, thanks!
<dpm> ok, thanks nixternal, and bye!
<Quintasan> wtf
<nixternal> did you break something?
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.ca/1810496
<Quintasan> dunno why
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^ any idea?
<JontheEchidna> O_o
<JontheEchidna> maybe try backing up debian/, deleting the unpacked source, and then extract a fresh copy from the tarball?
<nixternal> are you using source format 3.0?
<Quintasan> nixternal: nope
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: just did that
<nixternal> Quintasan: try going with that and see if that fixes it
<nixternal> seems the binary that is being built hasn't changed from the previous, and source format < 3 doesn't do good with it
<Quintasan> hnghm means repacking
<nixternal> had this happen to me as well last year
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nixternal: kinda worked
<Quintasan> lets now test if dependencies are in lucid
<ScottK> Can't install wifi drivers without network access because patch isn't installed.   Known issue?
<nixternal> are the wifi drivers on the CD? if they aren't, what would the patch do?
<ScottK> They are
<nixternal> interesting...wonder if they need to grab something from the internet...what drivers are these? broadcom? doesn't the non-STA version of that driver grab the latest files online?
<ScottK> It's broadcom
<ScottK> patch is needed by dkms
<JontheEchidna> this is /usr/bin/patch?
<nixternal> ahhhhhh...i know what you are referring to now...i would think it is known
<nixternal> wonder why patch is needed for dkms...thought it had its own system for doing things...never remember having to use patch
<Riddell> I'm off out, probably alpha 3 will get released soon, if anyone is in a screenshot mood please add to the wiki page in topic
<nixternal> off out, that roger
 * nixternal notes, just borrow the screenshots from kde.org :D
<Quintasan> hmgh
 * Quintasan just made a mess
<Quintasan> Bug #526002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526002 in kffmpegthumbnailer "build-depends on non-existing package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526002
<Quintasan> fixing >_<
<Quintasan> I really wonder where libjpeg7-dev went
<ofirk> Hello. Does someone has a high res version of the kubuntu logo?
<nixternal> ofirk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<nixternal> there is an svg there of the old and new images
<Quintasan> nixternal: but I really wonder if they will accept the switch to source format 3.0 as a fix for that :S
<ofirk> Nice
<ofirk> nixternal: thanks!
<nixternal> oh, I doubt that Quintasan
<nixternal> you never know though :D
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> I messed up with dependency on libjpeg7-dev somehow and now it won't let me testrebuild
<apachelogger> somehow I do not seem to get blogger to like me anymore
<apachelogger> maybe I should move to wordpress.com or try to get a kde blog :/
<Quintasan> hngh wtf is this >_<
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2010/02/opportunistic-opportunity_25.html
<apachelogger> go relax a bit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i finally built the library
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you'd better give me solution to this, switch to source format 3.0 won't be accepted just by that, will it?
<shadeslayer> thanks to c_korn in motu
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for what?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1810496
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Biergourmet (unplugged)" by Die Ärzte -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<Quintasan> libjpeg7-dev disappeared from lucid and now kffmpegthumbnailer is sitting in queue all the time
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you should fix your icecream :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where did libjpeg7-dev go?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> !info libjpeg8 lucid
<ubottu> Package libjpeg8 does not exist in lucid
<Quintasan> apachelogger: beats me, according to changelog should be libjpeg8-dev in lucid but it is not there
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjpeg7/7-2
<Quintasan> apachelogger: builts fine with libjpeg62-dev
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so it might not yet be published
<Quintasan> apachelogger: anyways that error won't let me test build, disappears if I switch to source format 3.0 somewhat
<Quintasan> brb going to get something to eat
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what?
<apachelogger> source format 3 can find libjpeg7?
<apachelogger> Riddell: archive syncer ate libjpeg8
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjpeg7/7-2 suggests there was a transition, but there is no libjpeg8
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hah... just beat you... 44 hits
<apachelogger> I am wondering why ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/lIU4aP.html
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no no no
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1810496
<apachelogger> nixternal: could you please blog something opportunistic
<Quintasan> apachelogger: when I switch to source format 3.0 this error doesn't appear
<apachelogger> oh forgot something important
<apachelogger> oh my
<Quintasan> but when I use 1.0 it stops me from test building like this
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> now the post is perfect
<apachelogger> muhaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am sure you were cheating
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eh?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am at 63 :P
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> omg.. im getting 63 now
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> your post just appeared :D
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah i still win
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Quintasan> grrr
<apachelogger> no, I got 63 earlier :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you dont have proof :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure I have, identi.ca :P
<Quintasan> too much trolling for sabdfl
<Quintasan> :P
 * apachelogger has parts hidden
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> hm, i actually wonted to blog via blogilo, somehow I forgot about that -.-
<apachelogger> wanted even
<shadeslayer> well ive gtg right now... 2 AM in the morning... have to get up at 7.30 :D
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good luck with that :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and sleep tight
<shadeslayer> hehe... i wont
<shadeslayer> bye all :D
<verbalshadow> nixternal: i'm willing to bang on koffice some but i will need guidance to fix the things you talked about
<maco2> seele and i were just interviewed by pbs (US's version of bbc) about open source
<maco2> what language is kickoff written in? i want to teach it to alphabetize search results. gwibber's got *three* .desktop's (client, settings, and accounts) and what order they show up in is non-deterministic and i have to stop and read closely because i cant just know "client is always second" and that is argh!
<JontheEchidna> kickoff's C++
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> it's in kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> plasma/generic/applets/kickoff, if memory serves
<maco2> JontheEchidna: thanks. i might have to learn how C++ works then.  :(
<maco2> but first, i have to try to fix pykde because i found a bug
<binarylooks_> I was just doing a do-release-upgrade -d (was at 20% ) when my network cllapsed. when I try starting again I get a "no new release found". how can i resume the release upgrade?
<ryanakca> shtylman_: The site redesign is being worked on by ofirk. Feel free to offer him help. As to when the site might go live, I'm not sure. I was hoping for shortly before release.
<neversfelde> there is an overwrite error for bilbo and blogilo when upgrading to our 4.4 karmic packages http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/383920/. Blogilo is already "Replaces: bilbo (<< 1.0)" isn't that enough?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: should be (<< 0:1.0)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: yes, just seen this
<neversfelde> thank you
<Mamarok> just had this in #kubuntu:
<Mamarok> [21:31] <kubian> this doesn't seem right "Thank you for choosing Kubuntu 10.04, the Karmic Koala!"
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: this is my most beautiful mistake http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/68
<Lex79> :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<ScottK> jussi01: What was the web/IRC thing that got banned from freenode last year?
<JontheEchidna> mibbit?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Maybe
<JontheEchidna> mibbit is infamous for being abused
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> that's the one
<JontheEchidna> once bug 528023 is taken care of, kdelibs can be demoted to universe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528023 in koffice-l10n "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528023
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice blog post.
<JontheEchidna> alpha3 released
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 3 released! | This wiki page is a stub, please help complete it https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha3/Kubuntu | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 3 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
 * JontheEchidna patches up the wiki
 * claydoh is in trouble, as he didn't mark the date for Alpha3, and as such has not even looked at release notes :(
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: gotcha covered, but unfortunately I didn't have time to get pics
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: I should be able t o grab some later tonight after I get home fro work
<JontheEchidna> neat
<JontheEchidna> http://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktoprq1942.jpg vs http://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopvt1942.jpg
<JontheEchidna> interesting
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: ^
<Lex79> kdevelop will be released on May 1st :(
<apachelogger> ScottK: except jono doesn't like it :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: Bug or feature?
<apachelogger> maybe I should blog about how he made nixternal drop his lernid-kde code :P
<ScottK> I'm reasonably certain he's in the doesn't understand what opportunistic means group.
<ScottK> I didn't think it was nixternal
<JontheEchidna> wasn't that rick spencer?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> still a richard, at any rate :P
<apachelogger> someone had non-opportunistic code :P
<JontheEchidna> Alpha3 announcement on kubuntu.org
 * JontheEchidna heads home
 * ScottK didn't know JontheEchidna ever left?
 * apachelogger finds braveheart a rather weird movie
<maco2> ScottK: lernid-kde was nixternal
<ScottK> maco2: Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds like a good blog topic to me (lernid-kde), but I've got a bad attitude, so that may be totally wrong.
<maco2> Riddell already talked to jono about it
<apachelogger> yeah, not really a good idea to take that to the public of planets
<neversfelde> :(
<maco2> jono replied by tweeting that he's not against it per sé just that he doesnt like when two programs that serve the same purpose exist just so there can be a gnome & a kde version
<ScottK> Then we should just have the KDE version...
<ScottK> Does GTK/Gnome work on Windows?
<claydoh> ScottK:  :) extra points on pointing that out
<claydoh> jono could re-write it in Mono........
 * claydoh hides and goes back to actually working at work
<shtylman_> so I have a small annoyance...maybe someone can help me
<shtylman_> lets say I have done something like: export my_path=~/bin/
<shtylman_> later .. if i do: $my_path ... but bit tab to autocomplete it , bash puts a space after it
<shtylman_> so I have to backspace and then go from there
<shtylman_> anyone ever run into this?
<shtylman_> or have a way of working around it?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, I go to college now, then when classes are done for the day I take a 1 mile bus ride down to my dad's office
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Have you cleared the cache for www.kubuntu.org ?
<JontheEchidna> ah, haven't tried that
<JontheEchidna> yup, fixed :)
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Hurray :)
<ryanakca> shtylman_: Have you?
<shtylman_> ryanakca: much better :)
<ryanakca> shtylman_: :)
<shtylman_> Riddell: no screenshots on release notes page?
<shtylman_> ;(
<JontheEchidna> shtylman_: feel free to contribute, I haven't quite figured out the attachment system
<shtylman_> indeed
<JontheEchidna> anybody mind if I do some hacking on the koffice packaging? I found some stuff that needs addressed (other than the kformula .desktop thingy) while triaging bugs
<maco2> is this right? svn.kde.org has address 195.135.221.74
<neversfelde> maco2: yes
<maco2> hrmph
<maco2> is it down for you too?
<maco2> because im getting timeouts trying to checkout kdebindings
<neversfelde> maco2: yes, it is down, websvn.kde.org works
<maco2> :(
<maco2> websvn is just for viewing though right? cant checkout from it?
<neversfelde> maco2: svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebindings
<neversfelde> works for me
<maco2> if you checkout from anonsvn can you commit to the not-anon one later? i dont quite know how this works
<neversfelde> maco2: sorry, no idea
<maco2> ok
<maco2> well at worst i end up with a diff and apply it and push it
<maco2> er, commit it
<maco2> (distributed vcs pweeze???)
<maco2> i dont understand this svn thing :( it says:  svn: No such revision 1096136 when i "svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebindings"
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1096136&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1096136 | update for the new koproperty location
<Riddell> maco2: works for me
<maco2> svn hates me
<maco2> i bet its upset that i didnt have it installed the first time i tried today
<maco2> it feels unloved, so it unloves me in return
<Riddell> maco2: you have an svn account, why use anonsvn?
<maco2> Riddell: because the not-anon server is down
<maco2> neversfelde said its timing out for him too
<maco2> so its not just me
<Riddell> maco2: maybe try one of the othe IP addresses for anonsvn.kde.org
<Riddell> set it in your /etc/hosts
<maco2> umm wait so i should use anon or not-anon? im confused now. do you know these IPs?
<Riddell> there is only one svn.kde.org if it's down then that's that
<Riddell> there's three anonsvn
<maco2> ah
<Riddell> as dig will tell you
<maco2> oooh yay that appears to be working! you're smart!
<Riddell> there's more to me than my good looks
<Riddell> http://www.kdevelop.org/mediawiki/index.php/KDevelop_4/4.0_Release_Schedule  KDevelop release on 1st of march, guess I should remove it from the lucid archive then
<maco2> Riddell: already knew that ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-26
<JontheEchidna> tada: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice
<neversfelde> nice :)
<JontheEchidna> getting bug 528015 taken care of will allow us to close the remaining 3 in the koffice2 source package entry
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528015 in koffice2 "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528015
<Riddell> is that a hint?
<JontheEchidna> maybe :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, I have a few more archive-adminly things that need gettin' done if you're up to it
<JontheEchidna> I'll give you a chance to run for the hills now, though. ;-)
<Riddell> what are they?
<JontheEchidna> bug 528023, bug 524955 and bug 524957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528023 in koffice-l10n "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524955 in polkit-qt "Fake sync polkit-qt 0.9.3-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524957 in polkit-qt-1 "Fake sync polkit-qt-1 0.95.1-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524957
<JontheEchidna> we can also demote kde3 kdelibs to universe after koffice-l10n bites the dust :)
<Riddell> 524955 has a question on it
<JontheEchidna> oh, I thought I had posted a reply to that
<neversfelde> Riddell: I renamed kdebluetooth now, do we need a feature freeze exception for this change?
<Riddell> neversfelde: no
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: dantti didn't really have a change, dholbach just read the change to debian/copyright as a change on our end
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, I will attach it to the bug report tomorrow.
<Riddell> there are koffice-l10n tars for 2.1.1
<Riddell> but separate for each language
<JontheEchidna> dang
<Riddell> not sure what the best way to package those is
<JontheEchidna> where're they hiding them?
<Riddell> on ktown
<JontheEchidna> hrm, would be nice if they gave a link on their website
<JontheEchidna> we could make a hulking monolith like debian does with kde-l10n
<JontheEchidna> maybe since koffice is smaller it wouldn't be so bad?
<Riddell> I'm included to keep them all separate
<Riddell> separate binaries too
<Riddell> and have language-support-xx recommend them
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'd never have a monolithic binary package for that
<JontheEchidna> what would have to be done to set things up so that they could be handled with our current l10n packaging scripts (or tweaked variants of our scripts)?
<Riddell> what scripts?
<JontheEchidna> the ones used to update the kde l10n packages each release
<Riddell> rumours of such scripts are much exaggerated
<JontheEchidna> ouch :(
<Riddell> there's not much that needs to be scripted, it's just a case of running dch for each package using a bash for loop
<Riddell> doing the debuild -S (and debuild if you're doing it properly which takes hours) and uploading is the time sync
<Riddell> that's those three bugs done anyway
 * Riddell snoozes
<JontheEchidna> nini
<yuriy> oh alpha 3 is already out? I guess i'll install that instead of "testing" an image
<DWonderly> *grumbles*
<DWonderly> I hate getting bad images
<yuriy> damn, installer on alpha 3 is crashing on manual partitioning
<yuriy> bug 528171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528171 in ubiquity "Lucid Alpha 3 installer crashes on manual partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528171
<maco2> hmm these .sip files for kdebindings are hard to read
<nixternal> they didn't seem hard for me to read, but they hard as hell for me to create...then I found out about the script sime uses to create them...grrr, I wasted a few hours on that one night
<maco2> heh
<maco2> well im looking at it going "it SAYS namespace Phonon.... so why's the resulting thing have the wrong string for .__class__.__name__ ???"
<nixternal> oh, you really want to dive into python
<nixternal> what is it giving you?
<maco2> PyKDE4.phonon.MediaSource instead of PyKDE4.phonon.Phonon.MediaSource
<maco2> im looking at kdebindings/python/pykde4/sip/phonon/mediasource.sip
 * nixternal tries to think of the word to use to describe why...
<nixternal> ummm...shoot, what is the word I am looking for
<nixternal> because...ummm
<nixternal> lol
<maco2> "because it's broken"?
<nixternal> no no
<maco2> PyQt4.phonon.Phonon.MediaSource does it right
<nixternal> how are you importing phonon?
<nixternal> I can't reproduce it with bpython
<nixternal> from PyKDE4.phonon import *
<maco2> thats what i'm using
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> >>> from PyKDE4.phonon import *
<nixternal> >>> foo = Phonon.MediaSource()
<nixternal> >>> foo.__class__.__name__
<nixternal> 'MediaSource'
<maco2> which is wrong
<maco2> it should say Phonon.MediaSource
<nixternal> MediaSource is the class name though
<maco2> but if you try to use a VideoPlayer with .play(foo) it'll tell you it expected a Phonon.MediaSource and instead received a MediaSource
<nixternal> >>> foo.__class__
<nixternal> <class 'PyKDE4.phonon.MediaSource'>
<maco2> see?
<nixternal> I see what you are saying
<maco2> it's missing a capital-P Phonon
<maco2> ooh or...
<maco2> this could be a qt designer v. python issue
<maco2> qt designer might be putting in the PyQt4 version of phonon not the pykde4 one...
<nixternal> ahh, that might explain some funkiness here
<maco2> hmm so .ui doesnt specify whether to use the pyqt4 or pykde4 versions of stuff
<maco2> so in there it just says Phonon::VideoPlayer
<nixternal> right, and that is the Qt Phonon stuff, not the KDE Phonon stuff
<maco2> the .py generated by pykdeuic4 imports PyQt4 but of PyKDE4 it ony imports kdeui and kdecore
<maco2> so maybe its actually that pykdeuic4 ought to pick PyKDE4.phonon if it encounters phonon stuff?
 * maco2 boggles
<maco2> the .py generated includes 2 import statements *at the end*
<maco2> why would it do that?
<nixternal> no idea, I don't use any of the *uic* tools
<nixternal> with linuxtoday, reddit, and digg....I have served over 1,000,000 unique hits in less than a week...pretty good, and my server never tanked, and I made a whopping...wait for it...wait for it...$16 from adsense!
<nixternal> click damnit click!
<maco2> hehe
<maco2> ok i see whats happening
<maco2> if i play with the generated .py
<maco2> i have to remove "from PyQt4 import phonon" from the end of the file and add "from PyKDE4 import phonon" to the beginning of the file
<nixternal> or the more correct way, 'from PyKDE4.phonon import *'
<nixternal> gotta follow PEP8
<maco2> ok or that
<nixternal> i just finished watching a thing on tv about software patents...it is ridiculous what is patented...now I can't remember the channel I watched it on, nor the link of really crazy software patents
<nixternal> and facebook today patented some news feed stuff...it is just getting out of hand
<nixternal> according to this show, Microsoft is sued on average, 5 times a day for patent infringement...and the other big one was...damn, I can't remember now
<nixternal> that's what I get for messing with python while trying to watch that :p
 * nixternal blames maco2 
<ScottK> Apple just won a big Patent suit in Texas.
<ScottK> I read about it on Groklaw earlier in the week.
<nixternal> does apple have a lot of software patents for their stuff? they didn't say a thing about apple on this show
<ScottK> They were getting sued for violating someone else's patent.
<nixternal> texas is where everyone sues for patents, easiest place to win
<ScottK> Yep
<nixternal> my dad was sued back in the 80s for his patents...he told the court in texas to kiss his ass
<ScottK> I gather Apple has a pretty strict policy of not settling out of court except in a few rare cases where they agree they goofed.
<nixternal> he still isn't out of prison :p just kidding...but he never had to go to court, and ended up winning because he was backed by panasonic who ended up purchasing some of his patents
<nixternal> then recently, he was contacted by someone about someone supposedly violating his patents, so my dad called him...told the guy, hey that has been patented by me for almost 30 years...the guy on the other end got nervous and asked what he should do, and my dad said, well I think you at least owe me a beer :)
<nixternal> he has like 30 patents, and I couldn't tell you what any of them even do...that deep electronics stuff makes absolutely no sense to me
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh*
<DarkwingDuck> Remind me again why I handed out all of my Kubuntu CDs at SCALE?
<ScottK> Because you want Lucid, not Karmic and you didn't have any Lucid CDs.
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I want something stabler to start with on my X41
<nixternal> lucid is pretty good right now actually
<nixternal> one week without a single hiccup
<nixternal> I am probably going to reformat/reinstall with lucid this weekend on this laptop
<DarkwingDuck> even netbook?
<nixternal> ScottK: is knr dirt slow on your dell mini?
<nixternal> myself and another guy who was running opensuse with plasma-netbook the other night, both commented on how slow the netbook stuff was on our netbooks
<nixternal> wondering if my netbook has a fault somewhere, or is it really that darn slow
<nixternal> anyways, bbiaf, gonna go enjoy some ice cream...i fried the roof of my mouth on pizza
<DarkwingDuck> KNR will runnin a full 1024x768
<DarkwingDuck> right?
<DarkwingDuck> this way I can test the wacom interface with it being a tablet
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone have the Lucid KNR daily (Or a couple days ago) on a fater server? I'm only able to pull 60kbps down off the server.
<DarkwingDuck> *faster
<daskreech> Is the Lucid ISOs burnable/bootable
<DarkwingDuck> Daily builds have been for me since pre-alpha
<daskreech> Kool
<shadeslayer> hnmmm the release page is missing in the announcement
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> the release page is missing screenshots
<DarkwingDuck> god I hate bogged servers
<ScottK> nixternal: How much RAM?
<ScottK> It seems to be right on the edge of digging itself into swap with 1GB.
<ScottK> I've got an SSD, so I don't notice so much.
<ScottK> nixternal: For your OpportunistiK session, you might show how to develop something quick and easy on Kubuntu with PyKDE and then show how to deploy it on Windows, Mac, and Linux.
<nixternal> 1GB
<ScottK> SSD or hard drive?
<nixternal> ScottK: I don't even know where to begin on deploying shit on Mac let alone Windows anymore
<nixternal> 160gb hd
<ScottK> SSD makes a huge difference in Netbook performance.
<ScottK> OK, it was a thought.
<nixternal> a good thought though...one that I just might look into to be honest
<nixternal> right now, the only feedback I got was create a simple podcatcher with the rss plasma engine and phonon
<nixternal> i was thinking get rid of the plasma part, and do a simple podcatcher...very simple podcatcher that someone could expand on
<nixternal> ScottK: damn, that windows mac linux thing is about as opportunistic as one can get
<nixternal> f'n bingo dude
<ScottK> I think one of the keys to catching real opportunistic programmers is to show it's easy to solve real problems they've got at work, quickly and easily.
<ScottK> Not being just for Linux is a big part of that.
<nixternal> right...i didn't look our that far...that is a really awesome idea
<ScottK> Don't think in terms of stuff we'd want in the distro, think in terms of getting your idiot boss to stop screaming at you.
<nixternal> i wonder how you would deploy with python and pykde4 on windows and mac...
<ScottK> Dunno.
<nixternal> i know people who will though, Python Chicago here I come! :)
<ScottK> I'd suggest focus on Windows and just mention it's for Mac too.
<nixternal> yeah, especially since I don't have a way to test on a mac
<markey> apachelogger: someone, you have a very confusing way of writing blogs ;)
<markey> I don't really understand what you are saying there
<markey> it's full of mythical allusions and inside jokes, I guess
<markey> "Opportunistic opportunity"
<markey> what is that? :)
<markey> s/someone/somehow
<nixternal> ScottK: ahh, PyKDE !work with Windows (yet?)
<markey> I read it twice, but I still don't get it :p
<ScottK> Ah, crap.
<markey> The idea is that opportunistic programmers ares doing normal application development like most people think of it.  It's small, one off, scripts or small apps to solve local needs.""
<markey> lolwut
<nixternal> hehe
<markey> can't you just write: "I have idea A. It works like this: B. Thank you for reading."
<markey> that would make it easier to parse
<nixternal> "Isn't this obvious. A quickly template for Pyside?" WTF? That is the only comment for my opportunistiK call....tom are you in here?
<daskreech> nixternal: Ruby Chicago?
<hanthana> i would like to localize kubuntu, i have done kde essentials for my language and also continuing the rest of localizing the apps
<nixternal> Ruby is as opportunistic as a bullet hole in the head
<nixternal> I have been to a few of the Chicago Ruby mixes...cool getting to hang out with the big wigs in the Ruby and Rails communities
<daskreech> That's an oppurtunity for bullet and casket makers
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com/2010.02.25/opportunistik-needs-help/comment-page-1/#comment-5647
<nixternal> and that's my answer, or that's my story and I'm stickin' with it
<daskreech> nixternal: want to point hanthana to docs? :)
<valorie> hi folks, synaptic reports that kdelibs-dbg is broken
<valorie> it wants to put in qt-x11-free-dbg instead
<valorie> does that sound right?
<valorie> the Amarok devs didn't know
<nixternal> hanthana: in the next couple of weeks, the docs for kubuntu will be made available on launchpad for localizing
<valorie> and that's why I installed kdelibs-dbg in the first place
<valorie> to help debug amarok
<hanthana> nixternal: daskreech: dude, we are ready to support. but there is no one supporting
<nixternal> I think that might already be known as I saw someone talking about that either earlier or yesterday valorie
<daskreech> Support the Support of the support!
<valorie> should I allow synaptic to do it?
<nixternal> what do you mean hanthana that there is no one supporting?
<hanthana> i meant giving required info to contributors
<nixternal> it doesn't sound right to me
<valorie> synaptic reports a broken package
<hanthana> 4hrs searching but still no luck
<nixternal> hanthana: string freeze is March 25th I believe...until we have a package with the new kubuntu-docs uploaded, there is nothing to translate
<valorie> perhaps I should try adept or something and see what It says
<nixternal> we are reworking the docs....that's why there is nothing yet...we did a complete rewrite
<hanthana> nixternal: where is the po file for kubuntu installer
<hanthana> and what are the essential desktop apps for kubuntu
<markey> nixternal: really, I'd rethink the naming. it's your call, but "OpportunistiK" is far out.. ;)
<markey> it sounds both weird and strange, in a weird way
<markey> that makes no sense at all
<nixternal> hehe, I had to have a bit of fun so apachelogger couldn't grep planet.ubuntu.com for opportunistic and raise his numbers
<markey> that blog, I guess only Kubuntu insiders would understand it
<nixternal> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ubiquity  <- hanthana, there is the ubiquity installer if that is what you were referring to
<nixternal> the essential desktop apps for kubuntu are translated upstream, unless of course that changed, as I do not closely follow translation stuff... dpm would know more about translation stuff than I would for sure
<hanthana> nixternal: i am a fedora user not familiar with Ubuntu packages, but i have localized the Debian installer
<nixternal> groovy
<hanthana> just contributing for the community
 * hanthana hate launch pad!
<dpm> hanthana, you can also ask translations questions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact#UbuntuTranslators (both for Ubuntu and Kubuntu)
<hanthana> nothing going back to upstream
<nixternal> markey: what doesn't make sense about my blog post? and I agree with you on harald's post :D
<hanthana> dpm: ok
<nixternal> damn, I don't think dpm sleeps
<dpm> hey nixternal :)
<hanthana> anyway, pls update the site with 'how to join' etc
<dpm> gout up a bit earlier today to finish off some stuff
<dpm> got up
<nixternal> dpm: oh yeah, I will email you with a list of the templates to remove...I forgot...need to go through and see what can stay and what can go
<nixternal> oh wow, just realized it is 00:45 here..didn't realize it was that late
<daskreech> Hmm I just grabbed the Daily Live CD and the md5sums listed on the site aren't the same as the ICO
<dpm> nixternal, heh, see who's not sleeping now ;)
<hanthana> 12.15 here :)
<daskreech> ISO
<daskreech> How often is that wrong?
<DWonderly> Okay, I forget... whats the command to update my 9.10 to 10.04 Alpha-Current?
<daskreech> DWonderly: if you have to ask you probably shouldn't update :)
<nixternal> DWonderly: update iso or your computer?
<DWonderly> nixternal: computer
<markey> nixternal: haven't read yours yet, I meant Harald's ;)
<markey> nixternal: sec, gonna read yours
 * daskreech ponders burning his last blank with an ISO that doesn't have a correct md5sum
<DWonderly> I was going to just DL the ISO but, be quicker this way... maybe
<nixternal> update-notifier-kde -u  <- DWonderly
<DWonderly> daskreech: I know what I'm doing... just slips my mind.
<DWonderly> nixternal: thanks
<dpm> nixternal, great, thanks for the update on kubuntu-docs. I'll wait for the e-mail then.
<nixternal> I think that will work
<nixternal> oh, I was gonna say, mine had to make sense, I poked fun at Harald and asked what kind of app I should write for my presentation :)
<DWonderly> I'll say this... KNE looks good on tablets
<markey> nixternal: yeah, yours is easier to understand ;)
<nixternal> I just saw your buzz
<markey> got it now
<nixternal> stupid buzz
<markey> nixternal: yeah I saw your blog on Buzz, not on Planet KDE. got all confused
<markey> this cross-aggregating is becoming weird
<markey> you can't tell anymore what the actual source of something is ;)
<nixternal> "I help you double your income, doing what you love. And, I ride a 5' tall unicycle!!"  ...shit, sign me up!
<nixternal> yeah, it was for planet.ubuntu.com...I don't post all of my stuff to kde anymore, as there are to many distro-x fanboys who do nothing more than waste bandwidth
<nixternal> if I say Kubuntu in a post on planetkde.org, I will be tarred and feathered
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, this is better
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: you in Mississippi yet?
<DarkwingDuck> No. 20th
<nixternal> how in the hell did you pull that for a duty station being a brown shoe?
<DarkwingDuck> of March
<nixternal> you had to get in trouble :p
<DarkwingDuck> I'm an Aviation...
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I got hurt :/
<nixternal> ouch, that sucks
<valorie> ugh, after researching, I decided to let synaptic do what it wanted, which was to reinstall and ADD the qt--x11-free-dbg
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... Oh well
<hanthana> this is very funny.. jumping to channel by channel :D
<valorie> now it errors out: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/qt-x11-free-dbg_3%3a3.3.8-b-5ubuntu3_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/qvfb', which is also in package libqt4-dbg 4
<ScottK> Good night all.
<markey> nite ScottK
<valorie> oops
<valorie> so any suggestions?
<markey> valorie: what did you actually try to do there? :)
<DarkwingDuck> But nixternal, I finally have a laptop again
<valorie> reinstall kdelibs-dbg
<markey> hm
<markey> but why :)
<valorie> because it is reported as broken
<hanthana> seems #ubuntu-translators are sleeping :(
<valorie> I have a bunch of updates to do, but cannot while there is a broken package
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: woohoo!
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> ThinkPad X41 Tablet
<DarkwingDuck> and it's -d rather then -u
<DarkwingDuck> -u is latest release and -d the latest Devel
<nixternal> better than my old dell laptop or compaq laptop that I use religiously still
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<nixternal> what are you going to be doing at good ol' McCain Air Field?
<DarkwingDuck> arresting gear and field support
<nixternal> damn, you should have tried for Pax River instead
<dpm> hanthana, please, be patient, people are not there 24/7. It's 07:54 am in Europe, for example, and most people are just starting the day. Furthermore, you haven't posted a question there, only what you are doing. What is the actual question? How can we help you?
<nixternal> they have all the bad ass squadrons there
<DarkwingDuck> oh yeah... VT-3 and VT-5
<dpm> hanthana, if there are no answers on IRC, you cal always use the mailing list
<daskreech> nixternal: who has the good ass?
<DarkwingDuck> also, we are the backup home of the Blue Angels
<nixternal> I used to party hard with the VT wings
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> they had the best beach parties at pax
<DarkwingDuck> Im actually looking forward to it
<nixternal> and it was a blast breaking into the marine corps barracks and stealing their ugly bull dog
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Sounds like the fun I had with the Army nerds at Goodfellow AFB
<nixternal> http://www.navair.navy.mil/  <- DarkwingDuck that's where you want to be as a brown shoe....that's where pre-astronauts train for nasa...that was my last duty station, and it made me wish I was a brown shoe because of all the awesome toys and testing
<DarkwingDuck> I almost landed Key West but, they didn't want to spend the $$ to send me to south Florida
<nixternal> I was there when they were crashing all of the ospreys
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> its a good spot
<nixternal> i hated living in that area though, and that was probably due to my ex-wife..under different circumstances I think I could live there
<DarkwingDuck> Meridian is about an hour and a half from the wifes family
<DarkwingDuck> So, she is MORE then happy
<nixternal> oh lord, don't say I didn't warn you...unless of course you get along with your inlaws
<DarkwingDuck> I actually do LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Kinda strange
<DarkwingDuck> My father in law is happy that he thinks he will have a hunting buddy LOL
<nixternal> so, I went up to great mistakes this week...let me just say, after seeing the new uniforms, I am glad I am not in the navy anymore
<DarkwingDuck> LOL They arn't actually THAT bad. Actually kinda comfy. I'm NOT happy about giving E-1 - E-6 kahki shirts though
<nixternal> no, they are stupid looking
<nixternal> yeah, that would piss me off...here I busted my ass to be a kahki, and now e-1 through e-6 have them...piss off :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know
<nixternal> ScottK: did you see the new navy uniforms?
<nixternal> coast guard + army + smurfs == new navy uniforms
<DarkwingDuck> Jungle Smurfs
<nixternal> so when you fall in the water, the sharks won't see you, nor will your shipmates...whope you got a chem pack on that bad boy :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh well... on ships I wear bright yellow :P
<nixternal> on ships, I wore either shorts all day or my dungarees...yeah baby, bell bottom jeans ftw!
<DarkwingDuck> Hehehehe
<DarkwingDuck> You make Chief before you sep?
<nixternal> senior chief
<nixternal> actually made master chief, but got out before being frocked
<nixternal> didn't know I made it until after I was out, by like 3 days..it was the same week, I do know that
<DarkwingDuck> lol GM right?
<nixternal> NO!
<nixternal> GMG!!!
<nixternal> you silly ass youngsters trying to remove my guns
<nixternal> :)
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<DarkwingDuck> Ok ok... GMG
<DarkwingDuck> GMGCM
<nixternal> GMGMC
<DarkwingDuck> Has a nice ring to it ;)
<DarkwingDuck> CS and CM... at least it is now
<nixternal> yeah, my master chief did the GMMC, and I told him I will never be just a GM, as I wasn't a generalist
<nixternal> I didn't work on missiles, MK45 only
<nixternal> and the occasional MK38
<Riddell> nice, a topic specific Kubuntu book http://iaclub.ist.psu.edu/2010/basic-penetration-testing-kubuntu-style/
<DarkwingDuck> ahh how ya
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell... your name kept popping up at SCALE
<Riddell> err, really?
<Riddell> from whom?
<DarkwingDuck> A few here and there... Jono asked if I had met you.
<DarkwingDuck> The KDE booth guys
<nixternal> ahh, I wonder if that is the same griffith that was asking me questions the other day
<Riddell> who was on the KDE booth?  (I should chase them up for a Dot News article)
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh. crap... I have names somewhere...
<DarkwingDuck> Couple locals... not the best booth this year... 3 laptops
<DarkwingDuck> If it wasn't for me bringing over some Kubuntu CDs they wouldn't have had any handouts
<Riddell> tsk
<DarkwingDuck> yeah I know.
<nixternal> i would figure blauzal, but I saw a bunch of openSUSE stuff in the pics...maybe will was around?
<DarkwingDuck> the Ubuntu Booth I was a part of handed out around 2500 CDs between Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Ubuntu Server
<nixternal> if they got a conference pack, they got 1500 Ubuntu Desktop CDs, 500 Server CDs, and 500 Kubuntu CDs...and like I said earlier, for me Kubuntu goes at a faster rate here in Chicago
<nixternal> actually, at every event I have been too...people are quick to do "ewww KDE" but they sure are just as quick to grab a Kubuntu CD
<DarkwingDuck> Esp when you show them 4.3
<nixternal> that or I act like a wise guy and plan on taking them out if they don't :)
<nixternal> Use Kubuntu, or else this guy, http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/4314711628/ will come after you!
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<daskreech> I was about to mention that Kubuntu CDs go faster at the conferences that nixternal is at ... because they are conferences that nixternal is at
<nixternal> I think it is time to become metrosexual and less meat head/goodfellas character
<nixternal> though, meat head is fun...how many nerds do you know can benchpress over 300 pounds?
<nixternal> dunno many open source hackers who played college ball either...i know a couple at microsoft, but not here in our awesome world
<DarkwingDuck> heh. I'm going to have to make it up there to Chi-Town again some day
<nixternal> good, you can buy me some beers then :)
<daskreech> Lupe!
<nixternal> as long as it isn't a nasty jamaican beer :p
<DarkwingDuck> Of course
<nixternal> red stripe ftw!
<DarkwingDuck> Just like any good PO2 would do
<nixternal> Goose Island Matilda, the best beer there is righ tnow
<nixternal> there are a few IPAs out there that I absolutely love
<nixternal> dogfish head has a great ipa
<DarkwingDuck> Nice
<daskreech> Yay!
<daskreech> No Red stripe for nixternal
<daskreech> more for the nasty Jamaicans :)
<DarkwingDuck> Hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, almost done with the upgrade
<daskreech> meanwhile I downloaded the ISO twice and burnt it
<daskreech> I could have installed it as well :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<agateau> apachelogger: hi!
<agateau> apachelogger: just read your latest post, and laughed quite a bit :)
<agateau> apachelogger: I am wondering if you did not mean to say KDE in this sentence "You do not like that GNOME is using a closed source toolkit"
<agateau> apachelogger: or am I opportunisticly lost?
<nixternal> agateau: right, I thought the same with that line
<Riddell> is that post ment to make any sense?
<nixternal> probably not, like markey said, booze and weed may have contributed :)
<Riddell> surely not, this is harald, probably just too many sweeties
<DarkwingDuck> oh poppy...
<DarkwingDuck> wacom stopped working as soon as I updated to 10.04A
<DarkwingDuck> Now to figure out why I can'y use my tablet
<nixternal> "I am trying to locate GMC(SW) Willie B. Tate. I know he was stationed on the IOWA, MONONGAHELA, IKE and in Pax River. He retired in Norfolk a couple of years ago. If anyone knows how to contact him, please let me know. BZ Goatlocker, great site! Thanks shipmates."  <- whoa, I was searching for old shipmates, and someone is looking for my old chief too...from 2001, so I don't think her email address will still be the same
<nixternal> sent an email anyways
<DarkwingDuck> Is there an X11 configuration for KDE?
<Riddell> no
<Sput> what is "X11 configuration"? things like dual monitors etc can be handled with krandrtray or the newish KCM
<Sput> not sure what else is there to configure
<DarkwingDuck> Tablet input
<DarkwingDuck> the wacom inputs for my tablet were working in 9.10
<DarkwingDuck> But, while the drivers are all still there the tablet input stopped working on the update
<DarkwingDuck> I'll dig tomorrow. *sigh*
<shadeslayer> btw what line should i add to rules for the patch system?
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<Riddell> Lex79: I'll upload qt4 from kubuntu ninjas now
<Riddell> Lex79: why did libphonon4.symbols get generated at build?
<apachelogger> agateau: nope, that was theoretical, based on all the mono whining :P, but yeah, that sentence started off with KDE ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell, nixternal: only caffeine and reading a couple of days worth of planet ubuntu was involved
<agateau> apachelogger: I thought it was a reference to the creation of GNOME, being free-er than KDE which was built on non-free Qt
<Mamarok> apachelogger: what did you smoke when you wrote that blog? It's utterly confusing...
<apachelogger> agateau: yeah, but then again that would make those people that do not understand what opportunistic programming is claim that gnome is opportunistic software
<apachelogger> just imagine the amount of blog posts I would have to read about that...
<agateau> :)
<apachelogger> opportunistic gnome here, opportunistic gnome there, <3 gnome...
<apachelogger> Mamarok: it is just very insidish
<Mamarok> well, then it should not be on planetkde.org, nobody understands it
<Mamarok> it makes people think you are really confused :)
<Mamarok> and you managed to confuse Jono :)
<apachelogger> must write a disclaimr then
<apachelogger> "madness due to ubuntu, must go to debian, ktxhbai"
<apachelogger> that shoudl also be short enough so markey gets it ^^
<apachelogger> though I must agree, I should get rss feeds of tags to the planets
<Mamarok> yep, that might be a good diea :)
<Mamarok> idea even
<apachelogger> first I must explain that opportunistic blog post though, and confuse jono even more :/
<allee-m> anyone working already on it: karmic 4.3 -> 4.4: a) existing use with nepomuk data:  akonadi does not start.   b) New user: akonadi starts buts warns: nepomuk could not be enabled.  Nepomuk errmsg:  There is no configuration file .ini
<Riddell> nepomuk will need virtuosoconverter
<Riddell> I haven't put that in main though
<allee-m> Riddell: virtuosoconverter was installed and sucessful.   But a new created user should not need converter.  So deeper problem is:   the no .ini file I get for the freshly created user
<apachelogger> "Everything we ship in Ubuntu is free software."
<apachelogger> *cough* nvidia *cough* radeon
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, one needs to invoke the converter manually, so I wonder about its use
<Riddell> allee-m: do you have a .cache directory?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it should get run by nepomuk, we patched it to do so
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> in that case I wonder why upstream does not do that
<Riddell> well the patch came from upstream
<allee-m> Riddell: new created user: no  I checked with find $HOME . -iname .cache
<Riddell> allee-m: you're using the karmic 4.4 packages?
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is getting more and more confusing ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think trueg doesn't want to support virtuosoconverter officially because there was never a stable KDE release using virtuoso 5 and it's a bit hackey (contains a full copy of virtuoso5 sources)
<allee-m> Riddell: yes, including yesterdays? 4.4.0 ... karmic1~ppa3
<Riddell> soprano's kubuntu_01_config_path.diff patch needs updated in PPA then
<allee-m> that virtuoso for an user that used 4.3 may fail, not good but with a 4.4 an a newly created user that's no good as it should affect many new users/installations
<allee-m> Riddell: bzr path to kubuntu_01_config_path.diff ?
<Riddell> allee-m: it's not in bzr, it's in the soprano package in lucid, I'll upload it to the PPA in a second
 * allee-m checks lucid netbook
<Riddell> uploaded
<allee-m> thx   I'll check if this fixes the problem for new created user.   Then I'll try to find what goes wrong after virtusoconverter did run on existing nepomuk installations
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<Riddell> markey: ok if I add the kstatusnotifieritem patch to our package in lucid?  http://gitorious.org/amarok/amarok/merge_requests/130
<markey> Riddell: sure, but could maybe wait until we have tested it?
<markey> cause, we haven't tested it at all yet
<markey> want to make sure it works properly...
<markey> that said, I tend to trust Aurelien
<markey> it's probably good :)
<Riddell> markey: I'd rather do it now because UI freeze is next week
<markey> Riddell: ah ok, then no problem, if it works OK for you :)
<Riddell> yes assuming my testing works, still compiling here
<shadeslayer> Weird bug : Plymouth doesnt launch via lucid alpha 3
<shadeslayer> and i cant virtualize the iso via kvm either :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does for me, maybe it doesn't like your graphics card
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably... i have a nvidia card
<shadeslayer> but virtualization should work right?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> doesnt...
<shadeslayer> Boot failed : could not read bootdisk :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/SV3xUt.html
<Riddell> folks in #ubuntu-testing might know more, I rarely use virtualisation myself
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ok
<shadeslayer> well when i write the image to a USB it works
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently i was missing -cdrom :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: gotta go, be back later
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh about the boot screen,should i report a bug?
<markey> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-releases-Ubuntu-10-04-LTS-Alpha-3-941337.html
<markey> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> markey: eh?
<shadeslayer> markey: oh btw do you know how to authourize ubuntu-dev-tools to upload to a PPA?
<markey> me?
<markey> no
<markey> I'm not a kubuntu dev
<markey> I just hang around here, talking bullshit
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> anyone know how to do the above?
<agateau> shadeslayer: I guess Riddell or ScottK would know ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i hope im not bothering :)
<Riddell> I don't understand why ubuntu-dev-tools is needed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger taught me earlier that we had to authorize it to upload packages to PPA's
<jussi01> nixternal: ping
<shadeslayer> jussi01: any ideas about PPA's?
<jussi01> shadeslayer: youve asked your question, just be patient, and dont ping everyone :)
<shadeslayer> jussi01: okies :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what PPA do you want to upload to?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i found what i was looking for ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its : manage-credentials
<shadeslayer> hit and trial :P
<MidMark> Hi I have a quick question if anyone knows, to enable scim to be used with qt4, which plugins I need to compile?
<MidMark> Hi I have a quick question if anyone knows, to enable scim to be used with qt4, which qt plugins I need to compile?
<Riddell> you need to install scim-bridge-client-qt4
<MidMark> Riddell: ok, but if I'm compiling my own qt shall I include that one or something else?
<MidMark> like libqtaccessiblewidgets.so is also needed?
<Riddell> no that's for the accessiblity stuff not input methods
<MidMark> so I just need qcncodecs qjpcodecs qkrcodecs qtwcodecs and that it? inputmethods is built automatically I guess
<Riddell> yes
<MidMark> cool thanks
<MidMark> Riddell: and this scim-bridge-client-qt4 will work with my custom qt as well?
<Riddell> it should do, might need a recompile
<Riddell> certainly will need to be put in the plugin location for your qt build
<MidMark> hmm I'm compiling statically
<MidMark> I mean the whole binary is together with qt
<Riddell> ScottK or anyone going to be around for the release meeting?  I'm going to be out
<ScottK> Riddell: I should be around.
<ScottK> What do I need to say?
<Riddell> ScottK: see foot of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll take care of it.
<Riddell> super
<shadeslayer> hmm... kfi broken in karmic?
<shadeslayer> i get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/384407/
 * Riddell removes kdevelop from the archive and puts it into beta PPA
<ScottK> Riddell: Is koffice 2 still in Universe or did it get promoted.
<Riddell> ScottK: koffice is now koffice 2 and it is in universe (because upstream weren't too confident of its quality for main)
<ScottK> Riddell: So we'll have no koffice in Main for this cycle?
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> ok
<Riddell> koffice and kdevelop are the last two parts of KDE 4 transition pain
<ScottK> What's the plan for kdevelop?
<Riddell> see above, I just put it in kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Riddell> final release isn't until May
<ScottK> So it won't be in the archive at all this cycle?
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> for karmic we left in the beta release and they got all grumpy, it was removed shortly after release
<ScottK> But we can put it in lucid-backports right after release....
<Riddell> yep
<agateau> heh, they don't want users to play with their beloved toys :)
<Riddell> they don't want old beta versions hanging around for people to report bugs from long after they've been fixed
<shadeslayer> agateau: hehe... well the users wont poke themselves in the eye with the sharp edges of their toys :P
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> dpm: I'm packaging koffice-l10n-xx which will go in universe, what needs to be done to have those installed by users without hainvg to think?  presumably add to something in language-selector?
<dpm> Riddell, I'm not sure, sorry. I know language-selector is involved, but Arne tends to take care of the packaging side, and he does not seem to be there today. You could perhaps look at the openoffice.org-l10n-* or thunderbird-locale-* packages to see how they're doing it
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<JontheEchidna> neat: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-February/001140.html
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yay
<jetdrone> hey guys are there any junior development tasks to do for helping the kubuntu project? I'd like to participate but don't really know where to start and the wiki doesn't contain much info on that...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was checking the status of libdbusmenu-qt build
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems that the build servers are still broken on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have any info on that point ?
<Nightrose> hey jetdrone - nice to hear - Riddell, JontheEchidna and apachelogger can probably give you a good task
<Tonio_> Riddell: libqjson is built for days now, and available...
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, good question
<Riddell> hi jetdrone, thanks for joining, do stay around
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaics the packages seem to build and archives to be up to date... I don't know who to ping on that point
<Riddell>  libqjson-dev being in universe won't help
<jetdrone> Cool Nightrose, Riddell, just tell me some project that needs some help. I'll leave this computer for a while and login later
<seele> was a decision made on what to do about the installer updates?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think qjson needs a MIR :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum indeed...
<Riddell> ooh bug 387392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387392 in qjson "main inclusion report for qjson" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387392
<Riddell> seele: no paticular resolution, I think a behaviour change would need evan convinced to do the code
<Tonio_> Riddell: so the question is, why is qjson in universe then ? :)
<Riddell> probably got demoted when kopete-facebook disappeared
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> promoted
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice, I'll restart the builds when available
<nixternal> jussi01: pong
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes please retry when it gets into main
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> hi Nightrose
<Nightrose> hi ubuntu
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> whoever you are
<ubuntu> The distro of mystery
 * ubuntu saves the day and vanishes into the /dev/null
<KDesk> Hi, could you remove the python2.5 dependency of the python-kde4 package?   python-kde4 already depends on python (>= 2.5) and python (< 2.7). This causes to have python 2.5 and 2.6 installed at the same time with the Kubuntu backports PPA repo.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I forgot what I wanted anyway :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when did I say that ubuntu-dev-tools is necessary to upload to a PPA?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you didnt..
<apachelogger> so why do you claim that I said such nonsense: P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i meant that ubuntu-dev-tools needed authentication
<apachelogger> no doubt I say a lot of nonesense, but usually it is not development related ;)
<shadeslayer> i thought i was explicit on that?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sounds to me like I told you that you need it to uplaod to a PPA
<neversfelde> apachelogger: did you read that the kfritz md5 problem is fixed? :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i meant that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but apparently it was taken in some other sense
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yep, I would have reviewied it between studying for exam on taxes, but fortunately enough business economics always drives me into deep deep sleep
<neversfelde> apachelogger: :)
 * apachelogger just slept 5 hours :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: anyhow, I also told you that the tools that require authentication will tell you how to obtain that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and like i said i didnt sleep tight yesterday... woke up at 6 AM :D
<apachelogger> which is manage-credentials, and when you lok at the manpage of that you will find the appropriate command to run
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i did find it
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> oki ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: from the logs : [13:12] <shadeslayer> markey: oh btw do you know how to authourize ubuntu-dev-tools to upload to a PPA?
<shadeslayer> just clearing the air ;)
<apachelogger> well, no matter what it sounds bogus :P
<allee-m> Riddell:  the new soprano pkgs fixes nepomuk service for a fresh created user.  Thx.    Nevertheless I wonder why use a new-introduced dot dir ~/.cache  in the HOME instead of somewhere below $KDEHOME/share/apps/<whatever>
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bogus?
<apachelogger> ubuntu-dev-tools doesn't have anything to do with uploads
<apachelogger> kubotu: google dict bogus
<kubotu> Results for dict bogus: 1. bogus - definition of bogus by the Free Online Dictionary ...: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/bogus | 2. dict.cc Wörterbuch :: bogus :: Deutsch-Englisch-Übersetzung: http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/bogus.html | 3. ftp.dict.org/bogus/TAR_FILES/usr.bin/ - FTP Browser: http://www.filewatcher.com/b/ftp/ftp.dict.org/bogus/TAR_FILES/usr.bin.0.0.html
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know what it means ><
<apachelogger> in that case :P
<shadeslayer> ok well ill try to be more explicit next time
<apachelogger> kk
 * shadeslayer goes and continues playing with the debian/rules
<Lex79> Riddell: libphonon symbols is generated at build like the others symbol files, no need to keep symbols.in file if you build with pkg-kde-tools > 0.6, it has new feauture to create symbols (dh --with pkgkde_symbolshelper addon)
<Lex79> so if you keep pkgkde-symbolshelper symbolfile -p blablabla in rules, it will ftbs
<jussi01> ok, this is curious I have 2 nvidia drivers "activated" and jockey-says neither of them in use? its rather weird me thinks. How do I actually get this machine to use the nvidia driver?
 * Lure is a bit concerned that kdevelop4 schedule will cause similar problems as digikam/karmic did :-(
<Lure> http://www.kdevelop.org/mediawiki/index.php/KDevelop_4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<ScottK> Lure: kdevelop is removed from Lucid for those reasons.
<ScottK> It'll be available in lucid-backports once it's released.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, better
<Riddell> allee-k: soprano isn't part of KDE so can't use .kde
<Riddell> ~ninjas 4.4.1 on ktown
<kubotu> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Lex79, neversfelde, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, Quintasan and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<ScottK> Nice.  Saves me writing a patch to fix a netbook crash.
<allee-k> Riddell: on an 'old' account I've also seen that other apps use ~/.cache too.  So it's not a bit deal.  (if it's not KDE, AFAIK .config or .local are FreeDesktop equivs to  .kde/share/{config,apps} respectively)
<allee-k> s/bit/big/   but I assume that something to discuss with upstream.
<binarylooks> is ubuntuone meant to work in lucid? I tried the gnome client but no success?
 * ryanakca wonders from what era these KDE icons are from http://hobbit.ict.griffith.edu.au/~anthony/icons/appl/desktop/3d/Icons.html
<apachelogger> ryanakca: They weren't in official kde, were they?
<apachelogger> Sure not KDE 2 or 3, they had very distincted icon styles.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: not sure... I just followed the link from http://hobbit.ict.griffith.edu.au/~anthony/icons/appl/desktop/Icons.html .
<ryanakca> Probably weren't
<apachelogger> 3rd party for sure :P
<apachelogger> though from the quality I would put them in KDE 1
 * ryanakca nods
<binarylooks> (I almost don't dar to ask, but is there a ubuntuone plan for lucid? Right now it doesn't work with the gnome client)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-27
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<jjesse> hey DarkwingDuck
<jjesse> how are things?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now I remember what I wanted to ask ... how do you like wordpress.com ... I am thinking about switching, blogger is annoying me quite a bit
 * Sput mostly notices people bitching about wordpress
 * Tm_T runs his own instance of wordpress, up to me how well it works and behaves
 * shadeslayer notices his karma is in constant flux @ lp
<shadeslayer> wow.. apparently lp also deducts karma if you are idle ><
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: sure
 * Sput wonders how Application Indicators and the new crossdesktop StatusNotifier spec are supposed to work together
<ulysses> welcome
<danimo> fabo: ping?
<Sput> somehow it seems stupid to have to support two very similar things in your app
<danimo> any other Qt package maintainer around?
<ulysses> I found a bug in ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu-welcome, it says "Thank you for choosing Kubuntu 9.10, the Karmic Koala!"
<ulysses> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu-welcome/hu/2/+translate
<fabo> danimo: pong
<danimo> fabo: hey
<danimo> fabo: I am just testing the qt-sdk metapackage and all that comes with it
<danimo> fabo: I noticed that the icons of the Qt tools still are the old ones (e.g. pre-Nokia)
<danimo> fabo: also, Qt Creator is only 1.3.0 instead of 1.3.1
<fabo> danimo: Qt Creator 1.3.1 is in debian experimental, and should go soon to unstable. a sync will be needed. everything should be up-to-date.
<fabo> danimo: for deprecated icons, i'll take a look and fix.
<danimo> fabo: is the qt-sdk package also in debian?
<fabo> no, it isn't but easily fixable.
 * fabo add the tasks to his todo and will take care of both side (debian/ubuntu).
<danimo> fabo: cool
<danimo> fabo: also, creator seems to start up rather slow, but I need to investigate if that is a genuine ubuntu/debian problem
<danimo> (package-wise)
<fabo> i doubt about a package issue
<danimo> fabo: would be interesting to see what causes it
<danimo> fabo: I remember complaints about slow startup
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I like it. You can edit posts without sending them to the front page, it has good spam protection, and I like the interface better
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kthx
<apachelogger> fabo: icon issue is coming from outdated xpms I think
<fabo> apachelogger: ot - qtcurve uploaded
<apachelogger> thx :)
<shadeslayer> hey anyone want to look at : libxcb1-dev
<shadeslayer> um wait
<shadeslayer> please look at  : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39853218/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.recorditnow_0.7%2Bgit20100227-0ubuntu0~ppa4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> i have added libfixes as a build dep ( it pulls in libfixes3-dev automatically ) but still fails to compie
<shadeslayer> *compile
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: should be libxfixes-dev
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: its in the build log..
<shadeslayer> like it did install it
<JontheEchidna> you said libfixes3-dev
<JontheEchidna> anyway, gotta go. bbl
<shadeslayer> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7), cmake, cdbs, ffmpeg, mencoder, libjoschy-dev, kdelibs5-dev, libqt4-dev, libxfixes-dev, pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> :(
<JontheEchidna> the log also complains about pkg-config not being present. that may be needed to find it or something
<shadeslayer> hmm but i did add that too
<shadeslayer> pkg-config-kde
<shadeslayer> um.. make that pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> or is that a different build dep?
<allee-k_> Riddell: important nepomuksearch fix: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/debdiff_kubuntu_88_nepomuksearch_uds-url.patch
<allee-k_> Riddell: without it and tags created in 4.3 nepomuksearch is mostly unusable in dolphin
<allee-k_> Riddell: in 4.4 is greatly enhance usability because standard filepath are used and not weird nepomuk ids.
<shadeslayer> wow... it still fails to build : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39854860/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.recorditnow_0.7%2Bgit20100227-0ubuntu0~ppa5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> Sput: quassel must get support for kde emoticons ASAP!
<apachelogger> my changelog entry of the day:
<apachelogger>   * Make <3 the default emoticon string for the heart emoticon (previous was (L))
<apachelogger> that is worth nothing if quassel does not support kde emoticons :(
<apachelogger> konvi does, just so youknow :'(
<apachelogger> Riddell: new kds uploaded
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> suffix vs. prefix
<shadeslayer> heh..choqok just had to have svn updates before my session :|
<shadeslayer> and now it fails to build
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: hum?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i was going to use choqok as my demo package for PPA's
<shadeslayer> and now it doesnt build :|
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: you mean current svn?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yes
<shadeslayer> hmm maybe i could use the earlier release
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: with KDE 4.4.0 ?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> hummm
<Tm_T> did you try with clean build-dir?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i deleted the whole build dir ;)
<Tm_T> that's clean then
<shadeslayer> i also deleted the dir where make stops the build and then did svn up
<shadeslayer> still fails
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: http://pastebin.ca/1813443
<Tm_T> let's see what happens here, what's the actual error?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: want the complete build log?
<Tm_T> no, that's enough
<shadeslayer> ok
<Tm_T> weird that it builds just fine here
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> maybe i should download the svn again
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: do "svn diff" in that tree to see if there's local modificatinos
<Tm_T> ions
<shadeslayer> apparently yes
<shadeslayer> but i didnt do them :(
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ><
<Tm_T> you use separate build-dir, right?
<shadeslayer> thats the patch the dev sent me to get a better debug output
<Tm_T> awww
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: how do i rebase the checkout?
<Tm_T> svn? just remove the files locally and "svn up" ?
<Tm_T> that's how I do it
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ok worked,can you also help me with this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39855619/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.recorditnow_0.7%2Bgit20100227-0ubuntu0~ppa6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Tm_T> you need package that contains "/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h" as build-dependency?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yeah found it
<allee-k_> Riddell: reported nepomuksearch trouble + fix on launchpad too: bug #529021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529021 in kdebase-runtime "[PATCH] URLs returned by nepomuksearch unusable or irritating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529021
<shadeslayer> libxext-dev
<Sput> apachelogger: use your compose key properly! comp + <3 is ♥
<Sput> problem solved
<sithlord48> how do i store the output of a program as a var in a sh script ? i seam to not be doing it correctly
<sithlord48> i am trying to detect platform in a script by using uname -m
<sithlord48> sput, what is my comp key ??? for those
<Sput> dunno, I configured my capslock key to be compose
<Sput> I don't ever need capslock
<sithlord48> now you just put in the ascii number you want ?
<Sput> it's easy to do with KDE, in the keyboard settings there's an option
<Sput> it's not ascii, it's other sequences, often easy to remember
<Sput> such as <3 for ♥, or CCCP for ☭
<Sput> (and of course you can compose all sorts of accented letters, not only fun symbols)
<sithlord48> input actions ?
<Sput> real smilies: ☺ entered as comp + :)
<Sput> I think it's in keyboard layout
<Sput> (advanced)
<Sput> xkb options or something
<sithlord48> in system settings ?
<sithlord48> ah i found it
<binarylooks> ubutnuone-client-kde does not start in lucid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385169/ Any ideas?
<binarylooks> Hmmm, my dbus is borken. will reboot
<DarkwingDuck> binarylooks: you get ubuntuone working?
<binarylooks> DarkwingDuck: no, apacheloggers client does not want to connect
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm... I'll fire up the ol' VM
<binarylooks> DarkwingDuck: thanks, i installed the gnome client, but i cannot start it from the konsole
<DarkwingDuck> gimme a few
<binarylooks> DarkwingDuck: no rush
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm about to boot my netbook...
<binarylooks>  srconds yay, plus 20 seconds kde login :-(
<binarylooks> 10 srconds yay, plus 20 seconds kde login :-(
<DarkwingDuck> No, like toss it out the friggen window
<DarkwingDuck> Touchscreen works in 9.10 but fails in Lucid
<binarylooks> I get the following error
<binarylooks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385186/
<binarylooks> its strange that I have the ubuntu one gnome package installed but that I cannot find the executable to start from konsole
<DarkwingDuck> hmm...
<Tm_T> binarylooks: it's applet
<binarylooks> you mean ubuntuone-gnome-applet?
<Tm_T> cannot remember the name
<binarylooks> ubuntu <TAB> gives me :ubuntu-bug             ubuntuone-auth         ubuntuone-client-kde   ubuntuone-preferences  ubuntu-support-status
<Tm_T> binarylooks: bah, what was the package name?
<binarylooks> ubuntuone-client - Ubuntu One client
<binarylooks> ubuntuone-client-gnome - Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<binarylooks> ubuntuone-client-tools - Ubuntu One client tools
<binarylooks> ubuntuone-client-kde - Ubuntu One client for KDE
<Tm_T> binarylooks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/ubuntuone-client-gnome/filelist
<binarylooks> Tm_T: I'm on lucid. I remember that it worked in karmic with the gnome client
<Tm_T> binarylooks: you are right, executable is gone in lucid, erm
<binarylooks> Tm_T: Uff. I thaught I was crazy
<Tm_T> binarylooks: I have no idea, try asking in #ubuntuone (:
<binarylooks> Tm_T: I did yesterday and today. no answer- I think I have to catch Riddell or apachelogger next week
<DarkwingDuck> gimme a few and I'll do some digging on my VM
<binarylooks> DarkwingDuck: ok, the kde client is only in apacheloggers PPA
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, I was thnking of upgrading my sys to Lucid anyway.
<DarkwingDuck> I know ;)
<binarylooks> its rocksolid
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah I know.
<DarkwingDuck> Help in bugging
<verbalshadow> does gmail work better with IMAP or Disconnected IMAP in Kmail
<binarylooks> DarkwingDuck: bug 529113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529113 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone not usable in default kubuntu lucid install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529113
<apachelogger> Riddell: the cache removal is still not applied?
<apachelogger> to cd image building
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks binarylooks
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> Riddell: openoffice.org-core still depends on gstreamer foo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that stuff doesnt seem to be new
<apachelogger> was already there in karmic
<maco2> sebas: ping? im noticing plasma widgets jumping about of their own volition between the time it takes me to put them where i want them and get my mouse to the "LOCK!" button
<Tm_T> maco2: hmm, do you change plasma theme?
<maco2> Tm_T: nope
<maco2> my folderview widget refuses to not be behind the panel (which i have on top).  i try to place it about 30px from top edge of screen and it keeps jumping to only about 10px from edge of screen
<maco2> and my picture frame plasmoids... one of them likes to jump 150px up, another 150px pixels to the right...and the 2 others just jump about 20px up and to the right
<Tm_T> maco2: sounds, err, fun
<Quintasan> HNGH
<Quintasan> apachelogger: this ain't good, can you try compiling kffmpegthumbnailer from lucid repo with pbuilder?
<apachelogger> I do not have no pbuilder for lucid I think
 * apachelogger sshs home
<JontheEchidna> sudo pbuilder build kde-style-qtcurve_1.1.1-1ubuntu1.dsc --logfile ~/kde-style-qtcurve.log
<JontheEchidna> ^didn't give me a log. :(
<JontheEchidna> anybody know why?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is why you should have a proper pbuilderrc :P
<JontheEchidna> oha, it says it automatically makes logs in pbuilderrc
<apachelogger> good pbuilderrc that is
<JontheEchidna> oh, so that's what those .build files are
 * Quintasan got himself in a pretty deep shi-
 * JontheEchidna files FFe for kde-style-qtcurve
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> if I had a proper machine around all that pbuilding would be way faster
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Quintasan: shouldnt you be doing kde 4.4.1?
<JontheEchidna> shit, forgot about that
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: same goes for you :P Bug #526002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526002 in kffmpegthumbnailer "build-depends on non-existing package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526002
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pbuild started
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you go do 4.4.1 :P
<apachelogger> more important
<Quintasan> apachelogger: when pbuilding kffmpeg I get -> http://pastebin.ca/1813927
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> I know
<Quintasan> so, like what causes this?
<apachelogger> go fix your icecream :P
<apachelogger> e.g. remove the icecc hook from your pbuilder hooks
<Quintasan> or make that crappy second computer work but I'm too lazy now to do it
<apachelogger> ah that is outside
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go remove icecc*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, you have a  loop :P
<apachelogger> ICECC[22229] 19:30:59: icecream seems to have invoked itself recursively!
<apachelogger> that only happens when the icecc wrappers again try to call the icecc wrappers AFAIK
<Quintasan> lol I ain't got icee in my .pbuilder-hooks
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, it is your system
<apachelogger> I thought that was already in pbuilder :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go find some archive admin to sort the libjpeg mess
<apachelogger> pitti might be around
<Quintasan> pitti jest niedostępny: long weekend, away from any computer
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ask in ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> and while you are waiting for an archive admin, go package 4.4.1 :P
 * apachelogger goes back to taxes on income and prepares for improved madness
<Quintasan> great, ubuntu-devel is sleeping :S
<Quintasan> oh lol apachelogger, I have removed icecc and it works :O
<apachelogger> oh magic
 * Quintasan puts icecc on Todo
 * Quintasan thinks Todo is reaaaly too long
<ghostcube> o/
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: nice lesson :)
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: wow really?
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: all thanks to apachelogger ;)
<ghostcube> i dont know much about packaging will read this in my vbacklogs :)
<ghostcube> bt looked good i learned some things
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: oh read this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/385259/
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: i already had most of i prepared earlier...
 * Quintasan is happy to notice our Todo list for Lucid is almost entirely green
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<apachelogger> all cookies to me!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: groupie?
<apachelogger> groupies ftw!
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> im already one ;)
<shadeslayer> wayyy back.. when you applied for your membership
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you know, that group still looks boring
<shadeslayer> i think :P
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> hi apachelogger, Quintasan
<apachelogger> ahoy _Groo_
<Quintasan> _Groo_: \o
 * shadeslayer feels ignored
<Quintasan> lol
 * apachelogger sends out invitation for sysadmin day
<ghostcube> apachelogger: you have groopies rofl
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> oh my
<shadeslayer> 2009-06-30
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i have kchmviewer for kde4 compiled and ready for quite some time, lucid still has the kde3 version, should i make a [make-package] amd send to revu?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 7!
<apachelogger> last friday of july it is
<_Groo_> hi shadeslayer ¬¬ no hard feelings :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: [needs-packaging] you mean, yes I suppose that would be a good idea :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ehehehe :)
<Quintasan> WTF
<apachelogger> _Groo_: mind that you will have to get a feature freeze exception once it is reviewed though
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok gonna do my usual package scrubbing to please the MOTU gods.. ill let you know when its uplodaded to revu
<apachelogger> thx
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lucid is in freeze already??? but its not beta yet..
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/Pv6ed9EN
<Quintasan> wut
<apachelogger> _Groo_: lts goes into feature freeze earlier I think
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> _Groo_: only 2 months left anyway
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  wait, this is whole log, scroll down to the bottom please
<apachelogger> I suppose a 2 months feature freeze isnt half bad
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, cause if i remember correctly ubuntu usually enter feature freeze when the first beta is released
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and since we are in ahlpha 3 i thought i still had time to destroyy.. heerr send some more packages
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what do you do with your system????
<Quintasan> nothing
 * apachelogger also shudders over ccache
<Quintasan> really
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is the first time I see that kind of error
<Quintasan> same here
<apachelogger> in my whole life
<apachelogger> and I am like old
<apachelogger> srsly old
<apachelogger> Quintasan: can you please send me the files by mail?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: debian/ dir?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nah, dsc, diff and orig
<apachelogger> one of those must have some problem
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you use pdebuild?
<apachelogger> or whatever the cmd is called
<Quintasan> apachelogger: debuild and the pdebuildf
<Quintasan> pdebuild*
<apachelogger> now that is redundant IMHO
<Quintasan> just pdebuild?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can we bump the standards version for packages in debian?
<apachelogger> debuild and invoke pbuilder
<apachelogger> Quintasan: unless you are sure that pdebuild will always do the appropriate things
<Quintasan> oh awesome
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: debian developers can
<Quintasan> apachelogger: debuild -S -sa -k<mykey> throws same error :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for packages in a PPA too?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we could too, but that just increases the delta to debian so it is considered bad practise
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: delta?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: -k is not necessary if your name and mail in changelog matches the one of your kye btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: difference
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where is my mail :P
 * apachelogger should be learning omg
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> ah!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: btw how do you manage your pbuilder configs? I use the one from wiki but it's a pita to create aliases for each pdebuild
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> in the name of lord vader!!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go less *diff.gz
<apachelogger> see 4th line
<_Groo_> btw are you guys planning to upgrade to koffice 2.2 before the lucid release? for what im reading in the devs blog it should be a very solid release
<apachelogger> that occurs for every file, and that is the 1 hunk that fails
<apachelogger> because it does not belong there
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I do not use pdebuild, I use the evne more PITA approach of manually copying the configs around :P
 * apachelogger is a control freak in case you did not notice
<Quintasan> apachelogger: soo how the hell you test build then?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no, we are in feature freeze
<apachelogger> Quintasan: manually
<_Groo_> Quintasan: he compiles in his brain!
<Quintasan> lol how the hell that line got there?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: argh :( 2.2 will be much more bug free then 2.1.1 :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dpkg-buildpackage, then lintian, then possibly copying a pbuilderrc into palce, then pbuilder
<apachelogger> _Groo_: so it will be available in -backports and/or a PPA
<apachelogger> Quintasan: maybe you have a .pc in your dir
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how did you build that source anyway?
<Quintasan> not possible
<apachelogger> Quintasan: bzr builddeb?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> scp'd kdebase from ktown -> changed to tar.gz -> unpacked -> copied debian/ from bzr -> changed changelog -> debuild -> pdebuild
<Quintasan> I guess I'm doing it wrong then
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> Quintasan: one could say that ;)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: thats what i meant... to send to backports, its the usual [need-packaging]->revu->please the motu gods?
 * Quintasan notes noone really mentioned how we should do those things
<apachelogger> from the main branch dir
<apachelogger> you'd place the tar.gz in ../build-area
<apachelogger> cd debian; bzr builddeb -S
<apachelogger> that will build the source in ../../build-area
<apachelogger> form that you can run pbuilder then
<apachelogger> s/from/with
<apachelogger> _Groo_: for koffice 2.2?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well i guess JontheEchidna will be the guy for 2.2, im just curious
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no... that is: get koffice 2.2 into lucid+1 by any means, ensure it works on lucid, backport to PPA, if we are sure it is qualified ask for backport
<apachelogger> nothing to do with revu
 * apachelogger thinks that revu would explode with such a large tarball anyway ;)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahh revu is for little things then?
<apachelogger> no, usually for new packages only
<apachelogger> though I for one also like to have package updates there
<_Groo_> apachelogger: isnt 2.2 a new package? :D
<apachelogger> but for the large parts of KDE we usually just work with the packaging branches
<apachelogger> then someone reviews the changes to the packaging and sponsors
<apachelogger> _Groo_: it is an upgrade
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah ok :) im curious how things work behind the scenes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ya sure it should be in a dir called build-area or I have to set this somewhere?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am not sure, this changed recently, earlier you would have it in the branch dir itself
<apachelogger> maybe try that
<apachelogger> before that it was $branchdir/tarballs or something
<apachelogger> not very presistent TBH
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you backport stuff exactly from lucid? backport the bazaar branch?
<JontheEchidna> koffice won't even release their RCs for 2.2 until after we release: http://wiki.koffice.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KOffice/2.2/Release_Plan
<shadeslayer> or the git/svn one
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> dpkg-source: error: patch -s -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -b -z .dpkg-orig gave error exit status 1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends really ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: first question is, does the lucid packaging build without changes on karmic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm and whats the second?
<Quintasan> really, I must have fcked up my system somewhere
<apachelogger> if so, then there are scripts and vodoo magic that automagically grabs the lucid package and modifies it to build for karmic
<shadeslayer> ah ok,and what about ppa's?
<apachelogger> if it is not a developer must make the appropriate changes to the packaging and upload manually
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ppas do not have anything to do with ubuntu backports
<apachelogger> that is a whole different paradigm of package deployment ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: bzr status
 * JontheEchidna eats paradigms for dinner
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you had sent me the tar.gz may I would know :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: opportunistic ones I hope
<JontheEchidna> yus :D
<Quintasan> modified: debian/{changelog,control}
<Quintasan> seriously
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh suppose i upload a git checkout of choqok and backport it to karmic,how would one accomplish that?
<shadeslayer> logically.. like via flowchart :P
 * _Groo_ is reviewing is kchviewer... btw, should i name it kchviewer-kde4 OR should i replace the kde3 version? i recommend replacing, since the new version has ki slave for kde4 etc..
<_Groo_> kio*
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ssh hates me
<apachelogger> -.-
<Tm_T> brrrh, KDE3 colour schemes to KDE4, should I just do what I need manually or should I try to write converter
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is what i do for my PPA : tarball git dev version > build for lucid > upload to PPA > copy evrything from lucid folder to karmic folder > run : dch -D karmic -v version -b > Type no change backport > build for karmic > upload for karmic
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: kchmviewer?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: really, wtf I have reinstalled dpkg-dev and it didnt help
<shadeslayer> btw debuild is in which package?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: we already have a kde4 version of that, although it's a bit out of date
<apachelogger> debug1: No more authentication methods to try.
<apachelogger> Permission denied (publickey).
<apachelogger> clearly I am locked out of ktown
<apachelogger> how depressing -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: could you check that my key is in the authorized list
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: where's that?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
 * apachelogger had a major typo right there
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: oh.. yes you do.. i must be blind.. i could swear it wasnt there, lol
<shadeslayer> gah...
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: an update to 5.1 would be nice, though you'd have to go through the freeze exception process now that we're in feature freeze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<shadeslayer> update-apt-xapi takes up 50 pc cpu
<neversfelde> apachelogger: there is a key that belongs to you
<apachelogger> Quintasan: can you please send me your tar.gz
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I have way too many keys though :D
<apachelogger> *fetching tar*
<neversfelde> apachelogger: :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ya want me to email it? it will take some time
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: argh, cant i just make the package and send to revu? this bureacreucy is like pulling teeth (i have so many at work already)
<JontheEchidna> after freeze things just get harder and harder :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well
<apachelogger> scp the tar.bz2
<apachelogger> extract your tar.gz
<apachelogger> extract the tar.bz2 to orig or something
<apachelogger> then diff -urNad the two dirs
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: if no one else gonna do it i can...
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: I can do it if you really don't want to
<shadeslayer> urNad... hehehe :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: lol im already building it for me... whats a PITA its the process lol
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> that sure will be converted to opportunistic packaging
<apachelogger> then feature freeze will be no moar
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nothing
<Quintasan> apachelogger: a.k.a no output
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your system is the broken
<Quintasan> wut
<Quintasan> awesome
<apachelogger> Quintasan: try reinstalling devscripts
<apachelogger> maybe that helps
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: making it.. so i can brag i have THREE packages in kubuntu lol.. oohhh such power!!!
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> Revu is of the slow kind today.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm nothing :/
<apachelogger> plz commit and push, I'll try here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: free for a sec
<shadeslayer> neversfelde and i want to talk ;)
<neversfelde> ?
<neversfelde> do we?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: shall I change your ssh key on ktown?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: um #ubuntu-classroom-chat?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no, all good :)
<neversfelde> k
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just had a typo in the username
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pushed
<_Groo_> will rekonq be available in the kubuntu cd?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: dont think so,or i would know ;)
<shadeslayer> though its a shame really
<Quintasan> I wonder why my system stared acting up
<shadeslayer> oh btw theres a bug about partitions not mounting on lucid...
<shadeslayer> via dolphin that is
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: agreed.. rekonq is getting to become an awesome little browser :) im a big fan right from the start
<_Groo_> hope rekonq will be the default for 10.10
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: im the docs maintainer :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: nice :)
<shadeslayer> im slowly getting to development region in it :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im just an evangelizer, bug reporter and private packager (aka i do packages for myslef, lol)
<Quintasan> lol, did anyone here play Ace Attorney?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: every last one
<_Groo_> Quintasan: for linux?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: oh and we wont be releasing 0.4 very soon...too many bugs right now :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: did you see the NO GAMES gif?
 * shadeslayer just plays World of Goo on linux
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: nope
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/KnxLPq4H.html
 * _Groo_ finished GOO twice already on linux
 * _Groo_ with a open source radeon driver even
<shadeslayer> i just started playing :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ha
 * apachelogger is hunting OCDs in WoG
<apachelogger> almost got spring through
<shadeslayer> OCD's ?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yeah i know 0.4 is still a bit off but rekonq is coming along very nicely and FAST!!! is already the fastest/better browser in kde land, and dare i say in linux land (since chromium/firefox are other beasts all together)
<shadeslayer> im at fall :P
 * _Groo_ lost is WoW addiction three months 4 days 12 hours 40 min and 12 secs ago
<Quintasan> WoW ;/
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ah we have Andrea and the rekonq team to thank for that,were also looking forward to a change in name in 0.5
 * Quintasan can't upload much due to his sis playing WoW
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: why?? rekonq is so cute
<_Groo_> Quintasan: save her!!! wow will suck her dry!!!
<Quintasan> _Groo_: try pronouncing it
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i do, im portuguese.. rekonq is very easy to pronouce for me
<_Groo_> Quintasan: re... konq...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Obsessive Completion Distinction
<_Groo_> Quintasan: reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.kkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooonnnnnqqqqqqqqqqqq
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hehe.. dunno,thats the general sentiment amongst the kde community
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: most are germ(ans)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's special targets, where you mustnt loose any goos, or rescue an insane amount of them
<apachelogger> mostly by thinking outside the box
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oooh
<apachelogger> quite the fun
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: rekonq might be had for them.. but that way so akregator, or konqueror
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: is this out of date? http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-February/001140.html
 * shadeslayer has a insanely slow connection
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah actually,i found 2 new bugs since then
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: showstopper ¬¬
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yeah theyre showstoppers
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ;)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: one of them concerns LP :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: btw any idea when rekonq will have java support?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: the other is a FTP bug :P
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: doesnt it already?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: dont think so.. never did..
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well ive never tried out java so really dont know....
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i believe youll have to port the java support from konqueror, which is much better then calling the plugin API.. konqueror calls the jvm directly
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: and about when itll be possible... whenever Andrea marks it in the feature plan :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yeah i was just curious
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: most of our code is konqueror code with optimization
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: you use the git version?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i know, like the adblock and the kget integration, thats why im sayong about getting the konqueror code for java
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yeah, my own packages, just installed git from 15 min ago
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: try this one out : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=228613
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yeah, no java
<ubottu> KDE bug 228613 in general "rekonq crashes on middle click on launchpad net/~rohangarg" [Crash,New]
 * _Groo_ tests
<sithlord48> what is the best way (across linux distros) to detect hardware platform (ie. i386, amd64 , ppc)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: middle click on any link inside the ppa and youll get a crash
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: working fine here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you checkout : https://launchpad.net/~scattino/+archive/ppa : it has the 4.3.95 kde binding
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: middle cicked the hell out of the urls in the ppa and all over.. opened all of them without a peep
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hmm.. keep trying to middle click 2-3 times...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: this works just fine here
<shadeslayer> wierd
<Quintasan> damn it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is your system all up-to-date?
<shadeslayer> maybe the updates fixed it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> then I do not know
<Quintasan> apachelogger: though one thing bugs me, apt tries to update blogilio for eternity
<Quintasan> I remember updating it seven times today
<apachelogger> neversfelde probably broke something ;)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: opened 33 tabs with midle click.. i believe qt 4.6.2 might have fixed it
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: karmic?
<shadeslayer> yeah probably fixed
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yeah
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im on lucid here
<Quintasan> anyways, I'm pretty screwd if I can't compile at random
<shadeslayer> didnt crash here too ;)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: try this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=228660
<ubottu> KDE bug 228660 in general "rekonq crashes on ftp protocol" [Crash,New]
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: maybe this ones fixed in 4.6.2 ;)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: added my findings to bug 228613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228613 in inkscape "Zoom position not saved if file is not modified" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228613
<_Groo_> let me see this one
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: jon i did the package , should i send it to revu for MOTU spanking?
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: package upgrades generally get bugs at LP
<JontheEchidna> you'll have to do one anyways for teh FF3
<JontheEchidna> *FFe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened to insanity ?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah i know, im gonna open a needs-packaging bug, add it to changelog with lp:etc and upload it to revu
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: upgrade bugs aren't the same as needs-packaging bugs, last I checked
<shadeslayer> Oh btw are you still accepting needs-pacakging bugs?
<shadeslayer> im thinking of opening one with libjoschy
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: no new packages for 10.04 :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well your loss.... recorditnow wont build ;)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: it's already in the archive
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: aarrrggh how do i do for a upgrade bug?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: recorditnow?
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: just a bug... with the package...
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yes, though it fails to build
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that's a bug that can be fixed
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thats why
<shadeslayer> i have the lib in my PPA
<Quintasan> DAMN
<Quintasan> brb downloading lucid
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.3.16), pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.5.0), kdelibs5-dev, libx11-dev, libxcursor-dev, libxext-dev
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: 228660 is still crashing rekonq, BUT if you open another ftp.. like ftp.opera.com it works..
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you need libjoschy in there too
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: weird rright
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: oh, I thought you were talking about kffmpegthumbnailer for a second
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: might be a bad implemented ftp server.. nvidia might be using a windows ftp server.. did you tried with firefox/chromium or even got forbids konqueror?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: we already have recorditnow, but we just wont' be able to upgrade it
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: should i mail michal.zajac@gmail.com about it?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: \o
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: or just talk to him in person (Quintasan)
<Quintasan> That's me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh right
<shadeslayer> :)
<JontheEchidna> well, not in person but... ;)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: what do you mean with the apcakeg? i attach the package.tar.gz to the bug report? oO
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh yeah,if you want to upgrade the package i spent the past 3 days packaging it :P
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: yeah, the tar, diff.gz/debian.tar.gz and the .dsc
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok, gonna do it ASAP
<JontheEchidna> bug title something like "upgrade to $ver
 * _Groo_ is VERY lazy
<JontheEchidna> or something
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: might doing kffmpegthumbnailer? just please change libjpeg7-dev to libjpeg-dev and remove ffmpegthumbnailer in depends of the package? My system is pretty borked now :S
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: there is a new version?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: kk
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: what about "for JontheEchidna eyes only?"
<JontheEchidna> lol
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: should lift some eyebrows
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hmm...no new upstream release
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I belive 0.7 sits in universe in Lucid
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but the git version needs a new build dep
<poningru> claydoh, yo
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: and that would be?
<Quintasan> test
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: libjoschy
<poningru> claydoh, watching you build kmymoney 3.96
<poningru> atleast waiting for it to finish building on amd64
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: my badly packaged libs : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/playground/+packages : :P
<poningru> on https://launchpad.net/~claydoh/+archive/kmymoney-kde-sc-4.4/+packages
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: anyways, we ain't going to upload git version to universe
<poningru> anyway just wanted to say hi
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah i know :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just letting you know though..
<Quintasan> ookay
<poningru> and say thaks
<Quintasan> I will unbork my system first == format
<poningru> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: libjpeg-dev is nonexistant. you mean libjpeg62-dev?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hehe...
<Quintasan> wut
<_Groo_> what are you guys talking about recorditnow?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is all crappy and things
<apachelogger> kubotu is superior
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:~/src/shaman$ apt-cache show libjpeg-dev
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I testbuilt it in lucid and libjpeg-dev worked
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:~/src/shaman$
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened though? went rogue?
<JontheEchidna> ah, virtual package
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well, it builds fine with libjpeg62-dev
<JontheEchidna> Provides: libjpeg-dev
<apachelogger> no, it just was like that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<apachelogger> Quintasan: use the libjpeg-dev
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no what?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dont build against that in particular
<Quintasan> okay, I'm just telling it works :P
<apachelogger> just build depend on that virtual packag
<apachelogger> kk
<_Groo_> does it has x11grab now (recordit)? i asked it for the author ages ago (since recodmydesktop is broken in radeon)
<_Groo_> anyway.. lets build the beast :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: lemme see
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: oh btw youll need libjoschy before you build ;)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: libwhat???
<shadeslayer> libjoschy
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: figures..
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: http://gitorious.org/joschy/joschy
 * _Groo_ goes find and compile libjoschy
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hehe...
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i know this software in and out now :P
<shadeslayer> took me 3-4 days to figure out :D
<shadeslayer> hit me with everything from FTBFS to build-dep errors
<Quintasan> oh man what did I do that it broke so badly?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: lol why? it says so in the make build! lol
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: did you build it in a ppa maybe... groo is soooooooooo lazy
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yeah i built it in a PPA,slow net connection
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: is it published?
<shadeslayer> and it took 4-5 hours for one build to go thorugh
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yes
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: but its in playground and lacks polish
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: rohan?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yeah
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i dont care
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i live on the edge :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ~rohangarg
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: its fine in terms of binary... just lacks a proper description etc
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i got it.. i just wanted to steal your diff.. like i said.. laaaaaaaazy
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: Grrrrr...
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: lol...
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: kffmpegthumbnailer uploaded
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: why make when you can copy!
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: whats your ppa page?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hehe
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: look for padoca virtual in launchpad
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: of course... i did that too ;)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks!
 * shadeslayer steals _Groo_'s ktorrent diffs
<shadeslayer> i needed those :P
<shadeslayer> oh well ill pacakage ktorrent tommorow... have to go to sleep right now :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: lol wait a few min, im gonna upload the beta1+ yesterdays git.. which is much more stable
<shadeslayer> 2.30 AM.... good morning :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: where are you? asia
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ktorrent migrated to git? when?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yea
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: sorry, svn i mean
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: brazil over here :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: heh.. :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: its 6:05 pm :)
<JontheEchidna> 4:02 pm here
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: 35 degrees celsius.. im melting
<JontheEchidna> (eastern US)
<JontheEchidna> 1 degree celsius here
<shadeslayer> hehe... its 26oC here
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ill have a looksie tommorow
<shadeslayer> right now sleep is all that i can comprehend
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: lucky bastard... groo misses portugal..
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: lol... i think its too hot too soon :
<shadeslayer> itll rise up to 42-45 oC here
<shadeslayer> and 9-10 hour power outages :(
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: looks like brasil.. but a little worst lol
<shadeslayer> being in a 3 world country sucks :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: and which one is that?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: India :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im in the B, you in the I
<shadeslayer> Sloppy Internet connections...
<Quintasan> I do think that making a dd image of sys partition after formatting is an awesome idea
<shadeslayer> :P
<_Groo_> Quintasan: oO?
<shadeslayer> bye all!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer:  bye bye
<shadeslayer> cya tommorow!
<Quintasan> _Groo_: you do not know dd?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: just uploaded kchviewer and ktorrent, check it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: sure ;)
<_Groo_> Quintasan: yes.. but why dd the /sys?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: dd system partition
<_Groo_> Quintasan: aaaaaaaaadddddddddddd dd IMAGE... i must be tired... nvm...
<_Groo_> Quintasan: for some crazy reason i was thinking in dd if=/dev/zero of=/sys... or something like that... disregard.. its the beer speaking
<poningru> claydoh, quick question are you building kmymoney 3.96 for amd64?
<claydoh> its in the queue
<neversfelde> would someone review kfritz http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kfritz
<neversfelde> I want to try to get a ffe for it, whould be sad, if it cannot go in, because upstream did a lot of work to make it distributable for us
<poningru> claydoh, thanks
<Quintasan> neversfelde: REVU couldn't extract the source :(
<neversfelde> Quintasan: source format 3.0
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> neversfelde: the debian dir itself looks fine
<Quintasan> neversfelde: advocating
<neversfelde> Quintasan: REVU is not working with packages that use source format 3.0, so thiss is not a packaging problem?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: k, thank you
<neversfelde> so I need another MOTU :)
<neversfelde> someone around?
<Lex79> why another? you have two ack, jr and Quintasan
<neversfelde> Lex79: mhh, jr's one is old
<Lex79> :(
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: ^^ :D
<neversfelde> anyway, I am going to write the ffe later this evening
<Quintasan> \o
<poningru> w00h00 8 mins
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<neversfelde> Lex79: there should be a new kmldonkey 2.0.5 release with 4.4.1, do you now, where the extragear tarballs are published? Nothing on ktown.
<Lex79> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.4.0/src/extragear/
<Lex79> but it seems not released yet
<Lex79> and there is no 4.4.1 directory in ftp
<neversfelde> mhh, toma said it should be there
<Quintasan> testin
<Quintasan> はは
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> Riddell: ibus with anthy on pl_PL works fine, good work :)
<Lex79> neversfelde: ask to toma where is the source if it's not in ktown
<neversfelde> Lex79: yes
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-28
<ari-tczew> Riddel: ping
<maco2> ari-tczew: you might want to leave a message for him, because he's out all weekend racing his kayak
<ari-tczew> maco2: thanks! so I'll not get his time because this is nothing important. ;-)
<maco2> well its just that he's offline
<maco2> so contentless ping isnt gonna be much help later i dont think
<neversfelde> ah maco2
<ari-tczew> right
<neversfelde> I need a MOTU :)
<neversfelde> if you have time, would you review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kfritz
 * maco2 looks
<maco2> neversfelde: can i be picky about lack of commas in debian/control?
<maco2> or ooooh maybe im reading it wrong and teh lack of commas is right
<maco2> "new incoming or outgoing calls" is that "new incoming" or are "new" and "incoming" separate?
 * maco2 plays with uscan
<ScottK> maco2: Yes.  Please, be picky.
<maco2> ScottK: i was reading wrong
<maco2> ScottK: it occurred to me that "new, incoming, and outgoing" didnt make sense as a new call HAD to be either incoming or outgoing :P
<maco2> so "new incoming and outgoing" (as neversfelde has) is just fine
 * ScottK nods
 * maco2 growls at REVU
<maco2> it 403 forbiden'd me when i tried to wget the .changes
 * Tm_T huggles maco2
<maco2> dangit. i cant debuild this on karmic because my debhelper's not new enough
 * maco2 shakes fist
<maco2> i dont see any reason why lucid's debhelper should make my machine explode... *tries to get it from packages.ubuntu.com*
<ScottK> maco2: That's a security feature.  Log into your pbuilder, build the source there and then copy it out of the chroot
<maco2> "feature"?
<maco2> hrmph.
<crimsun> why are you wgetting the changes? does dget on the dsc suffice?
<ScottK> If .changes were available, anyone's who had upload priviledges could be grabbed and the package uploaded to Ubuntu.
<maco2> ScottK: ah i thought you were saying the lack of debhelper on my system capable of building this was a feature
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Althought it's a pretty funny idea now that you mention it.
<maco2> ok pbuilder is updating and then umm i didnt write down how crimsun told me to do the manual building inside pbuilder thing so im gonna need help. i think "clean" was the first thing...
<crimsun> when you login, it tells you the absolute path on the host
<crimsun> cp the source package there
<crimsun> then install build-deps as necessary and clean+binary
<crimsun> (there are easier ways)
<maco2> O_O
<maco2> aptitude crashed while installing build-deps
<maco2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/385417/
<maco2> crimsun, ScottK ^ ummm help?
<maco2> hmm nevermind. apt/dpkg seem to be perfectly happy
<maco2> crimsun: how do you do the clean+binary? cd into the package then debian/rules clean && debian/rules binary ?
<maco2> neversfelde: umm... FFe??
<maco2> neversfelde: do you have a FFe for that package?  like, can i upload it without getting in trouble?
<maco2> neversfelde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess says you need a motu-release person to say "ok" before i upload that
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: pong
<Mamarok> hm, does Kubuntu patch Qt/make modifications to Qt? Apparently some Scribus people claim that...
<Tm_T> Mamarok: other than what is in kde-qt ?
<Mamarok> hm, does Kubuntu patch Qt/make modifications to Qt? Apparently some Scribus people claim that...well, there's a guy complaining that Scribus just doesn't work well in Ubuntu while it does in Debian
<Mamarok> and that the Scribus devs complaiend about that, too
<Mamarok> complained*
<Mamarok> and since Scribus uses Qt, not KDE, that would only be true if we modify Qt, or am I mistaken?
<ejat> Mamarok: what does that guy mean doesnt work well ? mine working well ..
<Mamarok> ejat: well, I am asking him to provide sources right now :)
<ejat> Mamarok: yeah .. u rite ..
<ejat> cant blame without any proof or sources ..
<apachelogger> Mamarok: the scrubs people always had that claim
<apachelogger> all the proof I ever saw was one rather bogus bug report
<apachelogger> hm, scribus to scrubs is also quite a jump
<apachelogger> Mamarok: we have a patch that fixes a bug where fglrx reports a 0 size screen
<apachelogger> Mamarok: we have a patch that prevents flickering when a window gets redrawn
<apachelogger> we do not build with firebird/ibase support
<apachelogger> we install a qtrc that sets the default style to plastique
<apachelogger> and that is everything that is different from debian
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks :)
<Mamarok> I asked him for sources about that claim anyway, so we will see
<apachelogger> Mamarok: FTR, scribus package is also exactly the same except for one patch that opens http help urls with a web browser
<Mamarok> which can't cause a crash I assume
<apachelogger> just looked at the code, not very likely ;)
<Mamarok> OK, thanks, we will see what he answers
<apachelogger> Mamarok: where did he complain?
<Mamarok> in the ubuntu-ch@ mailing list
<Mamarok> but I know the chap, he is fast to complain with mostly bogus sources
<apachelogger> mhh, love htat kind
<Mamarok> yeah, me too :)
<Mamarok> the worst is that he thinks he is an expert... which can be torn to pieces in just one or two seconds
<neversfelde> maco2: thanks for reviewing and sorry my network connection was down. I will file the ffe today.
<JontheEchidna> hrm, I can't seem to dput to ninjas...
<JontheEchidna> "Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused"
<JontheEchidna> but as you can see by your reading of my message, I do, in fact, have a working internet connection
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose there is some kind of debug mode for dput?
 * apachelogger is going back to graz today \\o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dunno
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: --help :P
<JontheEchidna> I can upload to the ubuntu archive, just not any ppas
<apachelogger> maybe that part of lp is in maintenance
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I'd go check with people in #launchpad
<JontheEchidna> huh, works now
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> PEBKAC :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I just saw this in debian/rules for kde-l10n-es:
<JontheEchidna> #take translations from stable branch to match our KDE 4.3 version
<JontheEchidna> SVNREV={2009-11-01}
<JontheEchidna> and that var is used in the fetching of desktop translations later on
<JontheEchidna> bad thing, right?
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should be bumped
<apachelogger> I suppose
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: coincidentally, could you sponsor kde-l10n-si from https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa ?
<JontheEchidna> it's not been updated since 4.2.98 -.-
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if you could take a look at bug 528322, that'd be great. (These removals should be non-controvesial)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528322 in kde-l10n-sr-latin "package kde-l10n-sr-latin (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/sr@latin/entry.desktop', which is also in package kde-l10n-sr 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (dup-of: 451679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451679 in kde-l10n-sr-latin "package kde-l10n-sr-latin (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/sr@latin/entry.desktop', which is also in package kde-l10n-sr 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451679
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> bug 529488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529488 in kde-l10n-uz-cyrillic "Request for removal from archive (source and binary)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529488
<JontheEchidna> Here's a list of "no longer distributed upstream" packages that are uselessly sitting around in the archive and failing to pass rebuild tests: http://pastebin.com/h7LVdmzn
<JontheEchidna> Should be ok to remove those too since they've in theory already been rosetta imported
 * apachelogger needs to revive batl10n
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you ensure it is in 100% sync with the other kde-l10n packages?
<apachelogger> differences would make batch processing difficult
<JontheEchidna> I did bump the standards version, before noticing that everything else is at 3.8.0 :S
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> how could you
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: rules is also not in sync
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the get-desktop part?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also using source format 3.0
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just diff your packaging with kde-l10n-fr
<apachelogger> or de or something
<JontheEchidna> hrm, kde-l10n-es doesn't seem to be using source format 3.0
<JontheEchidna> they're all out of sync :(
<apachelogger> cool
<JontheEchidna> -de isn't using source format 3.0 neither
 * apachelogger also notes that kde-l10n-de for some reason includes a patch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: changelog says so
<apachelogger> +  * Use source format 3.0 to preserve upstream .bz2
<JontheEchidna> changelog lies
<ryanakca> ... do we really need x11-apps on the CD? kubuntu-desktop depends on xorg which depends on x11-apps
<apachelogger> xorg probably depends on them for a reason
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:~/ubuntu/kde-l10n/kde-l10n-de/kde-l10n-de-4.4.0$ ls debian/source/format
<apachelogger> of much greater concern is if we need gst :P
<JontheEchidna> ls: cannot access debian/source/format: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it got a patch from debian which is even weirderior
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: when you convert to source format 3.0, all packaging changes get changed to a quilt patch
<JontheEchidna> *all source changes get changed to a quilt patch
<apachelogger> not mentioned in the changelog at all from what I see
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is a) cool b) weird in that particular case
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you want to look into syncing the packages?
<JontheEchidna> all of them? :(
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll do that when I am home
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: of course :P
<JontheEchidna> maybe if I was paid to do so... :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> hack batl10n :P
<JontheEchidna> I'm a ruby nooby
<apachelogger> right, you only speak cpp and foobar
<apachelogger> err python
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in that case I shall look at it when I am home or something
<JontheEchidna> thx
<coucouf> hi there, couldn't find upgrade instructions to Lucid on kubuntu.org
<ryanakca> apachelogger: but they're so useless in a KDE environment, see the list in the long description... xlogo, xclock, xcalc, xeyes, xbiff, the list goes on.
 * ryanakca goes to find out why Xorg needs them
<apachelogger> ryanakca: #ubuntu-x
<coucouf> I ended up using update-notifier-kde -u -d but not being sure it was the-right-way™
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Already there :)
<apachelogger> if they are not needed by the content of xorg package, then they shouldnt be deps to begin with
<apachelogger> that is a policy violation :P
<coucouf> maybe the official upgrade method could be advertised a bit more ?
 * apachelogger is getting all bitchy if peopel violate the policy
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the xorg package is a metapackage, which means maybe something down the line is fscked
<apachelogger> coucouf: so that more people can break their system? :P
<coucouf> it's written everywhere « don't test this » already :)
<apachelogger> coucouf: it's difficult to not "over document" such things, as upgrading to a dev release is about the most dangeroust things to do
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ryanakca: checking germinate
<coucouf> ok, I see the point. and I found my answer in the end so all is good I guess
<apachelogger> coucouf: well, IMHO we need to document upgrade testing, but for that we need a clear path, because update-notifier-kde does not even exist in lucid+
<coucouf> what suprises me is that the Ubuntu upgrade method update-manager -d is documented in many places
<coucouf> apachelogger: Is there a replacement intended ? or just using update-manager-core the server way ?
<apachelogger> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<apachelogger> coucouf: do-release-upgrade I think
<apachelogger> regular upgrades are handled via packagekit
<apachelogger> which will then call do-release-upgrade, so I suppose the proceeding for upgrades in lucid+ to a dev release is do-release-upgrade -d
<apachelogger> ryanakca: aye
<apachelogger> ryanakca: so
<apachelogger> ryanakca: as JontheEchidna stated, xorg is a metapackage hence it must indeed depend on x11-tools
<apachelogger> ryanakca: what needs to happen is that the desktop-common seed must be changed to not depend on xorg but the individual packages that are necessary
<apachelogger> which might be difficult to get through because as it seems that would cause quite the mainteinance overhead
<ryanakca> apachelogger: OK. So how do I do that?
<ryanakca> Ah
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I suggest you bring the topic up on ubuntu-devel ml and let them work out some solution ;)
 * apachelogger must do packing
<apachelogger> oh my
<ryanakca> apachelogger: How big is the *buntu userbase? Would the bandwidth used to download that measly package, simply because it's installed by default, be of concern to anybody?
<ryanakca> Assuming it's 4 million users, each one of them downloads it once, 312GB of bandwidth used that doesn't need to be :)
<seaLne> on kubuntu.org is the kubuntu logo over the menu bar for anyone else in konq 4.4.0?
<seaLne> seems to be font size issue
<ryanakca> seaLne: Fine here, feel free to file a bug against the kubuntu-website project and attach a screenshot though
<shtylman> I can't install kdevelop
<shtylman> ;(
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: If you want a stable IDE, don't use kdevelop ;P
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: it was removed from the archive since they won't have a stable release before lucid
<ScottK> maco: You have a wacom tablet, right?
<ScottK> Is it working in 10.04?
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: ;( but its an amazing ide ...
<shtylman> tear
<shtylman> ive been using it for a while
<shtylman> I guess I have to package it myself now...
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: oh, riddell did throw packages at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta?field.series_filter=lucid
<shtylman> oooo
<DarkwingDuck> Wow, I'm missing something that I'm sure is painfully obvious....
<DarkwingDuck> I am not finding the tablet control on lspci or lsusb....
<DarkwingDuck> where else would I look to find it?
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ubuntu-arm
<shadeslayer> wth!
<shadeslayer> how is that i changed the topic?
* ikonia changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: test
* ikonia changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: The channels topic will be reset-asap
<Tm_T> nownow
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: :P
<Tm_T> it's meant to be open, btw
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: changing the topic?
<Tm_T> so nothing to be "fixed" in it (:
<Tm_T> yes
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i dont know.. i think only chan ops should have that privilige
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: it depends on channel mode(s)
<seaLne> ryanakca: looks like its not just me https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/379213 seems the same issue with the website
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379213 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu logo overlaps links at top of page" [Medium,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> seaLne: confirmed here too!
<Tm_T> in where exactly?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: open kubuntu.org with konqueror
<Tm_T> and?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: and then check top left corner
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: http://imagebin.ca/view/eWEKrJ.html
<shadeslayer> u overlaps Home
<Tm_T> I have cap almost as wide as the logo pic
<Tm_T> but I have way smaller font size too
<shadeslayer> Hmmmm im on default everything ;)
<seaLne> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39885472/kubuntuheader.png
<Tm_T> I'm in, err, default nothing?
<jussi01> that looks fun
<seaLne> its even worse for me
<shadeslayer> hehe... well its not _that_ bad here :P
<jussi01> mine is fine
<shadeslayer> jussi01: in konqueror?
<jussi01> what resolution screens do you all have?
<jussi01> shadeslayer: yes
<seaLne> 1366
<shadeslayer> jussi01: 1440X900
<jussi01> 1920...
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/konq_4.png
<Tm_T> notice the funkyness in overall, it doesn't have those round corners
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: you seriously need a better plasma theme ;)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> black is out of fashion :P
<seaLne> ryanakca: so looks like kubuntu.org requires a really big monitor to view ...
<shadeslayer> :D
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I don't have black other than in centerpiece of analog clock
<Tm_T> seaLne: erm, small font, that's all
<shadeslayer> ohh....
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: what about the colors?
<Tm_T> what colors?
<seaLne> system load?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: the color of the windows
 * shadeslayer starts Heroes Season 1
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: it's not black
<seaLne> Tm_T: can you shrink your konq window to see if it overlaps?
<Tm_T> seaLne: looks good here when browser is less than 800 px wide, so definately font size issue
<shadeslayer> really?
<seaLne> weird
<seaLne> dpi?
<Tm_T> the normal ~100
<Tm_T> but I have font sizes 6-8
<jussi01> ahh, when you shrink the window...
<jussi01> yes, happens here also
<Tm_T> ~770 px wide browser is narrowest having bit of gap too
<Tm_T> sooo, it needs some love to make sure no matter what, there's no overlapping
<jussi01> http://imagebin.ca/view/mY3XbJ6k.html
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: and yeah, #363535 is not black (:
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Our experience in this channel is that topic changes are rarely abused and so locking down the topic would just make more work for people.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> it's easier to deal with very rare abusers than hunting down ops when topic needs updating
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok well i didnt know that the topic could be changed and i wanted to find out the topic for #ubuntu-arm,so i accidently changed the topic ;)
<shadeslayer> Also as you said,no one abuses the topic,i didnt know that too :P
<DarkwingDuck> maco2: ping
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jjesse
 * PascalFr_parti est parti: Parti pour l'instant.
<Tm_T> !away > PascalFr_parti
<ubottu> PascalFr_parti, please see my private message
<ryanakca> Tm_T: Do you have JS disabled in konqueror?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: no I do not
<Tm_T> it works with webkit, dunno what's wrong with khtml today
<Tm_T> joys of trunk (;
<Tm_T> ryanakca: CSS-based rounded borders isn't an option?
<jjesse> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: hows life? I'm actually back then moving then I'll be in for the long haul lol
<DarkwingDuck> arg this is giving a headache.
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: good way busy
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... what wacom tablet for my tabletPC isn't wanting to work in 10.04A but, it works out of the box in 9.10
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.pim/26995
<Lex79> do you know if we have problems to build kmymoney?
<JontheEchidna> KMyMoney stopped using libkleo the next prerelease
<JontheEchidna> (it only affects kde4 kmymoney)
<JontheEchidna> We're fine, aside from kopete-crypto
<Lex79> ok
<Quintasan> Lex79: urgh, sorry for throwing stuff at you, do you mind doing kdebase? Seems I've broken my system badly and damn thing won't build and I have to got to bed already :(
<Lex79> no problem Quintasan, I'm really busy with kdepim and kopete-crypto for now, but me or JontheEchidna can do later
<Quintasan> Lex79: thanks, I hope I will get it fixed tomorrow
<Quintasan> Good night anyways
<Lex79> Quintasan: good night :)
<maco2> ScottK: i have one, but i'm still on 9.10 and shtylman_ warned me that my preferred window manager is currently not installable on 10.04
<DarkwingDuck> maco2: Your a wacom user right?
<maco2> DarkwingDuck: yes, but not using lucid yet
<Lex79> omg, kdepim-dev and kopete-crypto fixed \o/
<Tm_T> waaiiiiiii!
 * Tm_T hides
<ejat> Lex79: kudos ..
<Lex79> :)
<DarkwingDuck> maco2 okay, I'm upgrading my tabletPC to Lucid and it uses Wacom. I'll let you know about getting it to work when I get there.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> can anyone tell me if sun-java6 was pulled out of lucid?
<Lex79> Riddell: mono needs a kick out from NEW to building kdebindings https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu2
<Tm_T> Lex79: you might like to poke someone else, as he's been AFK
<Lex79> I already say in #ubuntu-devel, but there are no archive admin around
<nixternal> is anyone available on Friday, March 5th, from 17:00 to 18:00 UTC to give a talk for Opportunistic Developer Week on "Creating a PyKDE app"? I am scheduled to do it, but my aunt passed away the other day and I will not be able to do it?
 * Tm_T hugs nixternal
 * seele doesn't know what opportunistic developer even means
<nixternal> thanks
<seele> nixternal: sorry to hear that
<nixternal> thanks
<crimsun> _Groo_: yes, it was.
 * apachelogger hugs nixternal
<_Groo_> i just found out of a workaround to allow icedtea to work with chromium
 * neversfelde too
<apachelogger> more interesting would be icedtea in konqueror -.-
<_Groo_> apachelogger: might work too
<_Groo_> apachelogger: altought konqueror calls java directly , he doesnt uses the NSPLUGIN
<apachelogger> doubtable, my most recent theory was that there is a problem with javascript, disallowing the liveconnect stuff to work properly
<apachelogger> _Groo_: must use the plugin for liveconnect magic IIRC
<_Groo_> apachelogger: agreed, it implemented in icedtea 1.7
<apachelogger> more interesting question, will the intel driver ever support acceleration with dual head
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well this way at least its working for chromium , can even run applet demos lol...
<_Groo_> not that i bumped into one in ages
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> http://people.canonical.com/~doko/java/ColorBlockApplet.html
<apachelogger> meh, no jonny when you need him -.-
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yes it works, i can paint the box inside chromium :)
<_Groo_> IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6 1.8pre (6b18~pre1-1ubuntu1))
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but only if i use my method, which is pretty simple
<apachelogger> simple is boring
 * apachelogger starts kontact and syncs 5 imap accounts and like 30 news groups ^^
<_Groo_> apachelogger: java is working just fine inside konqueror too with openjdk
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that example too?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: let me check
<_Groo_> apachelogger: no, not the example :D funny thing it works in chromium, go figure
 * _Groo_ is testing firefox 3.6 now
<apachelogger> well, I think it is because of the javascript
<apachelogger> I think I was trying to debug the problem but ran into problems with the javascript interpreter
<_Groo_> javascript aka ecma script /= java...
<_Groo_> if the only code in the above url is javascript it has nothing to do with what im testing
<_Groo_> or trying to test :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: liveconnect uses javascript
<apachelogger> or at least that is how it was explained to me :P
<apachelogger> maybe someone was lying to me
<_Groo_> apachelogger: works fine with firefox 3.6 too
<_Groo_> apachelogger: let me try to FORCE my "solution" to konqueror.. see what comes out
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, its working just fine now
<_Groo_> with konqueror and the aforemetinoed url
<_Groo_> apachelogger: killall -9 konqueror, go to settings, enable both kio AND security... be happy
<_Groo_> apachelogger: for some stupid reason, kio is disabled by default in kubuntu, and you need it in order to enforce th security model
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so now i have java in all 3 main browser, nice :)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: I seem to remember that there is a reason for not using KIO
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah, the reason is that you dont use java lol
<apachelogger> nono, I actually made it work in konqueror to begin with :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: do we enforce that KIO-off or does it come from upstream?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: prob upstream
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if im not mistaken, is one of those forgotten settings.. kio was off in kde 3, because the security model was kinda broken iwht kio 3 , BUT 4 was rewritten
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ence safe again to be used, but aparently no one ever remembered to change the jio back to on...
<_Groo_> kio
<apachelogger> _Groo_: go poke upstream then
<apachelogger> I am not going to rip a securiyt breach into konqueror just so that the ubuntu and kde security teams can beat me up :P
<apachelogger> oh lol
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you just remembered me of that little furry big eyes little fella from madagascar
<apachelogger> _Groo_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/290707/comments/2
<neversfelde> there is probably a problem with a not starting kontact because of akonadi for our karmic packages, does someone know more about it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290707 in kdebase "konqueror: LiveConnect/JavaScript not working (IcedTeaPlugin not recognized)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> neversfelde: mysql is crap, akonadi uses mysql, akonadi inherits crappyness :P
<neversfelde> :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/290707/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290707 in kdebase "konqueror: LiveConnect/JavaScript not working (IcedTeaPlugin not recognized)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<_Groo_> also, in order for chromium to work with icedtea 1.6, just trick icedtead into thinking its being loaded from firefox
<apachelogger> _Groo_: redundancy is the key to world domination ^^
<_Groo_> just do LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.8/ /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<_Groo_> and then just add the path to the chromium-browser script in /usr/bin..
<_Groo_> works like a charm :)
<apachelogger> fancy
<Lex79> uhmm ktorrent ftbs http://pastebin.ca/1816186
<_Groo_> Lex79: just change this
<_Groo_> Lex79: let me see the ktorrent patch, just a sec
<_Groo_> plugins/mediaplayer/videowidget.h
<_Groo_> change #include <Phonon/VideoWidget> to #include <phonon/videowidget.h>
<_Groo_> Lex79: should compile and work afterwards
<Lex79> thanks, I will try
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-21
<ecinx3> i can't find the power adapter to my switch :( 
<jjesse> evening
<ScottK> Anyone packaging bluedevel 1.0.2?
<ScottK> Oh, nevermind.
<rbelem> clear
<rbelem> oops
<afiestas> rbelem_: ping
<rbelem_> afiestas, pong
<afiestas> rbelem_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569918/
<afiestas> I'm using Kubuntu Natty
<rbelem_> hum...
<rbelem_> afiestas, do you have samba installed?
<afiestas> samba-common and samba-common-bin
<rbelem_> afiestas, should i replace the kWarning by kDebug
<afiestas> is that a question?
<rbelem_> afiestas, if you open dolphin
<rbelem_> afiestas, yup
<afiestas> well it depends if it is critical or not, if networkmanagement/filesharing is installed and samba is missing... then it should be a warning imho
<afiestas> also, you may want to check if samba is installed at build time, even if it is not needed to build the package (runtime-dependency)
<afiestas> also, kdenetwork/filesharing/simple is an empty folder (did you forget to remove it?)
<rbelem_> afiestas, are you using the kdelibs and kdenetwork packages or git?
<rbelem_> afiestas, i made a git rm simple
<afiestas> the packages
<rbelem_> afiestas, then git svn dcommit
<rbelem_> afiestas, i thought that cmd would remove the dirs too
<afiestas> well, git-svn afaik is not a supported way of doing things :p be careful when using it
<afiestas> commited (the file deletion) 
<rbelem_> afiestas, :-)
<rbelem_> afiestas, the dolphin samba fileshare plugin only works with samba installed
<afiestas> rbelem_: so, kdenetwork/filesharing can be build without samba but (atm) can't work without it?
<afiestas> I said atm since samba is the only supported protocol right now
<afiestas> rbelem_: shoudl advanced folder be removed too?
<rbelem_> afiestas, yup
<rbelem_> afiestas, it displays a message if samba is not installed
<rbelem_> afiestas, i just forwarded to you a mail i sent to dfaure
<rbelem_> afiestas, some files that are deprecated
<afiestas> rbelem_: so, svn rm advanced; svn commit ? (just to be totally sure D)
<rbelem_> yup
<rbelem_> :-)
<afiestas> rbelem_: so apart from samba-common and samba-common-bin what do I need?
<afiestas> also, would the kdenetwork/filesharing changes be backported to Natty?
<rbelem_> afiestas, the samba pkg
<rbelem_> afiestas, yup
<rbelem_> afiestas, i will ask Riddell if he will do the packport else i ll do
<afiestas> nice :p
<afiestas> can't wait
<rbelem_> :-D
<rbelem_> afiestas, i will work these days to make the kcm
<afiestas> I just implemented the sharing stuff in bluedeivl kdm
<afiestas> *kcm
<rbelem_> afiestas, nice :-)
<afiestas> and I'm adding a KPropertiesPlugin right now (we should unified them somehow in the future)
<rbelem_> afiestas, when is 4.7 freeze?
<afiestas> April iirc 
<afiestas> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule
<afiestas> May 12 is the hard freeze 
<rbelem_> afiestas, hum... we have time to unify :-)
<afiestas> yes, we need to have that meeting to write down what we're missing (stuff like KFIleItem overlay) and start to work on it
<rbelem_> afiestas, will we have different icons for each fileshare method?
<rbelem_> or just one?
<afiestas> mm, dunno
<afiestas> agateau: ping
<agateau> afiestas: pong
<afiestas> *non agateau question:
<afiestas> is there any PPA to get kdepim  master or at least last 4.6 beta?
<afiestas> agateau: I'm testing the globalmenu integration in firefox/thunderbird
<afiestas> and it seems to do not work under KDE :/
<afiestas> dunno if it is because of our implementation or because the firefox plugin sucks :p
<ulysses> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental maybe
<agateau> afiestas: I haven't tried it yet. What's the name of the package?
<afiestas> agateau: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21373/how-can-i-get-firefox-to-work-with-the-global-application-menu
 * agateau installs
<afiestas> agateau: during this week I will start to think how to integrate the "Action Search" into kdelibs properly, once pushed I'd like to apply the same concept to the globalmenu plasmoid
<afiestas> if you like the idea
<afiestas> http://www.afiestas.org/improving-kde-applications-help-menu-actions-lookup/ <-- that thing I mean
<agateau> afiestas: mmm the necessary work in dbusmenu-qt to support this as not been done :(
<afiestas> agateau: well, we're not exporting all actions, but at least we're exporting the menubar
<agateau> afiestas: I mean the line edit won't work with dbusmenu
<afiestas> so in theory I should be able to apply almost the same code
<agateau> afiestas: appmenu firefox extension works fine here btw
<agateau> afiestas: but there is a pending dbusmenu update which could break it, I may be lagging
<afiestas> my idea was to implement it directly into globalmenu-plasmoid (not by exporing the lineedit)
<agateau> afiestas: not sure I like that
<afiestas> agateau: oks
<afiestas> I'm installing *dbusmenu* maybe I was missing some dep
<afiestas> nope, still not working :/
<agateau> afiestas: it is highly possible latest dbusmenu-glib broke it, ted told me he would push a new version on friday, which features a new signal I need to add to dbusmenu-qt
<afiestas> agateau: okz, I will uninstall the thunderbird/firefox extension atm
<afiestas> agateau: another small issue I have, when plasma is launched and there are some applications already, the menubar of that apps is not correctly exported (or painted)
<afiestas> the toplevel items are showed, but the menus are empty
<afiestas> gedit is not even trying to export the menu... maybe I'm missing some dep :/
<afiestas> dpkg -l | grep dbusmenu : http://paste.ubuntu.com/569963/
<agateau> afiestas: for gtk apps you need the appmenu-gtk package
<afiestas> agateau: still gedit is not exporting anything
<afiestas> maybe I need some env variable?
<agateau> "afiestas: it is highly possible latest dbusmenu-glib broke it, ted told me he would push a new version on friday, which features a new signal I need to add to dbusmenu-qt"
<agateau> same problem I guess
<afiestas> ooks, won't say anything more until you have time to test it with the latest dbusmenu-glib :p
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> hi rbelem, how confusing to have a share dialogue also in kdelibs!
<rbelem> Riddell, crazy stuff
<rbelem> Riddell, looked everywhere before going to kdelibs
<Riddell> rbelem: will you remove it from git?
 * rbelem is checking if dfaure answered his mail
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm not sure, maybe remove the entire file :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, we do not need that anymore, as far as i tested
<rbelem> Riddell: all those ui stuff in kio does make libkio bigger than it should be?
<Riddell> I only see two, I doubt they add significantly to it
<rbelem> Riddell: do you know dfaure irc nick?
<Riddell> "dfaure" :)
<Riddell> not online today it seems
<rbelem> :-(
<Riddell> I don't think kfilesharedialog.cpp can be removed, it's part of the kdelibs API :(
<Riddell> I think this will do in the packaging for now, just to hide it http://paste.kde.org/5520/
<Riddell> but I don't know what the best answer is for kdelibs upstream, maybe the same and a big "deprecated" at the top
<rbelem> Riddell: let's return in the top of the constructor :-D
<rbelem> Riddell: oh... the API...
<rbelem> Riddell: how could we deprecate that?
<rbelem> Riddell: adding a method show and move the line properties->setFileSharingPage(d->m_vBox); to there?
<Riddell> using KDE_DEPRECATED I think
<Riddell> we don't want it to show ever, it's useless code now
<rbelem> Riddell: hum... and fix who is calling it
<Riddell> I think the only thing using it would be code you've removed from kdenetwork
<rbelem> but someone else is calling it too
<Riddell> something else is using kfilesharedialog.cpp ?
 * rbelem is grepping the code for KFileSharePropsPlugin
<Riddell> I doubt it, I can't see why that class would be in kdelibs at all
<rbelem> found it! kdelibs/kio/kfile/kpropertiesdialog.cpp
<rbelem> Riddell: i think that it should live somewhere than kio
<rbelem> the files that i opened date 2001
<rbelem> lot's of old code
<Riddell> bambee: a couple more issues with language-selector there
<rbelem> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/5523/
<bambee> Riddell: I saw that on launchpad
<rbelem> Riddell: that is the piece of code to be removed
<bambee> I'll fix issues this evening
<Riddell> bambee: thanks :)
<bambee> Riddell: btw when language-selector-kde will be merged probably we could change it in kubuntu-desktop dependencies ?
<bambee> Riddell: thanks for your time ;)
<bambee> (kubuntu-desktop depends on language-selector-qt actually)
<Riddell> bambee: yes we'll need to change that, it's not hard
<bambee> ;)
<rbelem> Riddell: should i use KDE_DEPRECATED for each method?
<rbelem> Riddell: can i use that for the entire class?
<bambee> btw, I did not found it but... does "kdebug" exist in python ?
<Riddell> rbelem: I'm not too sure about the syntax, it's the whole class which should be deprecated but you'd probably need to ask or search for the exact syntax
<bambee> (nothing in doc nor in python console using completion)
<Riddell> rbelem: it'll need those ifndif KDE_NO_DEPRECATED too I guess
<bambee> probably I'm wrong...
<Riddell> bambee: seems kdebug isn't in pykde indeed, which is strange, it's useful to have debugging you can turn on/off at runtime
<rbelem> oki
<bambee> Riddell: exactly... it's strange
<bambee> ok
<rbelem> Riddell: just commited the fix
<rbelem> Riddell: did you notice that device notifier applet does not eject the device just umount?
<Riddell> rbelem: I did not, but I don't tend to use CDs much except for distro installs
<Riddell> rbelem: packages are working!
<Riddell> rbelem: I think the properties dialogue should close when it calls packagekit install, else it just stays there offering to install samba
<markey> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/opinion/banshee-canonical-and-how-to-earn-an-honest-living-in-open-source/
<markey> article by Jos Poortvliet
<Riddell> clearly an unbiased source :)
<markey> on the Amazon music store debacle
<markey> well, come on
<markey> what Canonical is doing there is ridiculous
<markey> if they try that with Amarok, I will get very very angry
<markey> you don't want that
<Riddell> I'd be against doing it in Amarok of course
<Riddell> but Canonical does have to make a living, it's unfortunate when that conficts with upstream
<rbelem> Riddell: that's true... I will fix that
<Riddell> rbelem: also i think I'll e-mail the packagers list to tell them they may need to change that if they don't use KPackagekit
<rbelem> groovy :-)
<rbelem> Riddell: i updated the ksambashare patch. Do you think should i add the latest commit to it?
<Riddell> rbelem: updated where?
<rbelem> Riddell: in my machine only
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: I'm not clear what you're doing, updating the kubuntu packaging or git or what?
<rbelem> sorry
<rbelem> Riddell: updating the package ksambashare patch
<Riddell> rbelem: I already updated it in bzr
<rbelem> Riddell: some stuff were missing
<Riddell> oh?  like what?
<rbelem> Riddell: the includes/KSambaShareData
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> well go ahead and add anything missing and a changelog and commit
<Riddell> I've updated kdenetwork too
<rbelem> cool :-)
<rbelem> Riddell: do I have access to the bzr repo?
<rbelem> checking...
<Riddell> rbelem: should do, I think you're in ~kubuntu-members
<rbelem> Riddell: and the latest change to remove the duplicated share tab? Should i add to ksambashare patch?
<rbelem> i mean the debian/patches/kubuntu_77_ksambashare.diff
<Riddell> it's in debian/patches/kubuntu_78_hide_old_file_share.diff
<Riddell> let me commit
<Riddell> comitted
<rbelem> cool :-)
<rbelem> Riddell: i'm in kubuntu-ninjas only
<Riddell> tsk, you'll have to apply for kubuntu membership then :)
<Riddell> I can merge any changes you have
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> oki
<rbelem> Riddell: is this the right repos lp:ubuntu/kde4libs?
<Riddell> rbelem: lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<Riddell> although the one you mentioned should be much the same thing, that's the magic archive made out of what we upload
<rbelem> Riddell: thx
<rbelem> Riddell: usr/include/KDE/KSambaShareData and usr/include/ksambasharedata.h are missing in debian/kdelibs5-dev.install
<Riddell> hmm, that might be a problem for compiling
<Riddell> rbelem: want to add and I'll merge?
<rbelem> Riddell: the patch of patch :-D http://paste.kde.org/5534/
<rbelem> Riddell: could you add? :-D
<rbelem> Riddell: includes/CMakeLists.txt is missing KSambaShareData
<Riddell> rbelem: yep
<rbelem> Riddell: and the KSambaShareData file is not there too
<rbelem> the contents is just #include "../ksambasharedata.h"
<Riddell> rbelem: uploaded!
<ochozero9> anyone knows a program that can simulate a desing made in quartus? and output a waveform?
<Riddell> ochozero9: we package KDE here, I don't know what a desing is
<ochozero9> design*
<ochozero9> it's okay,, you never know if someone knows
<rbelem> thx Riddell :-)
<bambee> Riddell: I'm not sure but... your crash was originally caused by a missing argument (silly mistake which is fixed)... and then there is another crash exactly in the same method (commit) which is apparently caused by python itself
<bambee> "Fatal Python error: PyEval_AcquireThread: non-NULL old thread state"
<Quintasan> >Python
<bambee> my question is : does pyKDE4 is really thread safe using libpython ?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
 * Quintasan hides
<Quintasan> Grrr, where the hell is sheytan
<bambee> actually commit() does the following:  allocate a new lock, acquire it, then start a new thread
<bambee> (it did not touch commit() )
<bambee> s/it/I/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "(I did not touch commit() )"
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I do not see the point of the question
<apachelogger> as sip only wraps the C++ objects in a pyth0rn layer there is little to no threat from threads
<apachelogger> that is, whenver the c++ function is thread-safe the pyth0rn one ought to be too as the pyth0rn one just calls the c++ one and that lives in a Qt thread context altogether
<bambee> apachelogger: you forgot this module kpythonpluginfactory/kpythonpluginfactory.cpp
<apachelogger> well
<bambee> kpythonpluginfactory uses the GIL and libpython directly
<apachelogger> that one does supposedly not wrap a c++ object
<apachelogger> thus if the thing is not threadsafe it is not threadsafe :P
<bambee> mhhh... very interesting answer :P
<apachelogger> rule of thumb: unless the documentation says somethign is thread-safe it is not thread-safe
<apachelogger> same goes reentraness
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-22
<yofel> ScottK: can you take a look at bug 686319 when you get the time? It works for the things I tested and scribus upstream offers pretty much the same packages in their archive for maverick and lucid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 686319 in maverick-backports "Please backport scribus-ng 1.4.0.dfsg~rc1-1 to lucid and maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686319
<ScottK> yofel: You need to say in the bug it works.  Did it need any changes to work on Lucid/Maverick?
<ScottK> yofel: Also what version of libpodofo?
<yofel> I'll put the note on the bug, as for libpodofo - the one that maverick/natty currently has
<yofel> updated
<ScottK> yofel: Works for you on both Lucid and Maverick?
<yofel> yes
<ScottK> (need to be explicit in the bug)
<yofel> updated
<ScottK> yofel: Approved.
<yofel> thanks
<seaLne> agateau: oops looking into it
<agateau> seaLne: ? you sure I was the one you wanted to answer?
<agateau> seaLne: oh nevermind
<agateau> seaLne: just didn't know your nick :)
<agateau> seaLne: thanks for looking at it
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> hi bambee 
<Riddell> free ownCloud trial! http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4391
<bambee> nice
<Riddell> bambee: you also get a starring mention in my blog :)
<bambee> huhu :D
<bambee> thanks ;)
<bambee> Riddell: btw could you re-test language-selector and confirm that: it crashes on install/uninstall and with the popup (half installed language) ?
<bambee> just to know if the crash is reproducible or not
<bambee> ps: I did not touch the code, so the crash is not my fault
<Riddell> bambee: my assumption is that the crash is caused by the kcontrol module not being fully created
<Riddell> my guess is if the dialog was run after the kcontrol module was created it wouldn't crash
<bambee> Riddell: when you install/uninstall something the kcontrol module is fully created
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> bambee: even from that dialogue?
<Riddell> bambee: it still crashes
<bambee> mhhhh
<bambee> I don't think so, I tested yesterday without any threads in commit() and it works just fine
<bambee> same thing for install and uninstall
<bambee> I meant if it was caused by the kcontrol module not being fully created, the crash would be still there
<bambee> in these three cases: the message is the same "PyEval_AcquireThread: non-NULL old thread state"
<bambee> it's very strange :\
<Riddell> bambee: feature freeze is on thursday, shall I merge this now to get it in before then, in the hope we fix the crash bug before release?
<bambee> the crash will be fixed before release, don't worry ;)
<bambee> Riddell: workaround http://paste.ubuntu.com/570500/  => without threads it works ;)
<bambee> problem:  qcoreapplication::processEvents() it's not called anymore 
<bambee> (but the window is disabled using setEnabled(false) before installing something so it's so bad ?)
<Riddell> if it works and the user experience is decent then that's fine
<bambee> It is
<bambee> (at least in my opinion)
<Riddell> bambee: groovy, commit and i'll merge
<bambee> it's possible to fix what you asked me later ? (drop install/uninstall button, use "apply" button instead) I meant... it's not finished yet 
<Riddell> bambee: yes, that's a bug
<bambee> ok
<Riddell> or you can fix that and I'll merge in, as long as it's before Thursday :)
<bambee> lunch time, I'll commit later
<Riddell> no porn uploaded to owncloud free trial yet, although there is a folder called Iwasabletochangethepasswordthiswillnotendwellormaybeitwill
<Riddell> and a picture of someone's tummy
<Riddell> conclusion: planet ubuntu and kde readers are cheeky but not untrustworthy
<Tm_T> kids are sleeping/school ...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: firefox is clashing with our firefox-installer on the .desktop files, do you know what the solution to that is?
<apachelogger> good lawd
<Riddell> have they dropped a replaces?
<apachelogger> qtlanguageselector is horrible
 * apachelogger needs to go throw up
<Riddell> morning apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Riddell: talk to micah about the firefox clash
<apachelogger> firefox needs the replaces not the installer
<apachelogger> Riddell: and good morning to you :)
<debfx> Riddell: bug #717666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717666 in firefox (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-firefox-installer does not install firefox and blocks manual firefox installation" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717666
<Riddell> thanks debfx, I tagged and milestoned the bug
<debfx> new synaptiks version is still blocked by the pyudev MIR :(
<Riddell> debfx: bug number?
<debfx> Riddell: Bug #718774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 718774 in pyudev (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pyudev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718774
<Riddell> debfx: presumably new synaptiks would be considered new features so we need it in by feature freeze
<Riddell> so I'll poke mterry to hurry up and if he doesn't I'll just promote it
<debfx> Riddell: ok, can you upload synaptiks once pyudev is in main?
<debfx> http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/synaptiks_0.5.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> debfx: will do
<Riddell> bambee: good lunch?
<bambee> yes :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what happened to the neon announce?
<yofel_> IIRC waiting for some usable banner from sheytan, should be done by the end of the week he said
<Riddell> ok
<bambee> Riddell: committed ;)
<bambee> crashes disappeared
<Riddell> bambee: yay!
<bambee> Riddell: :)
<jussi> Riddell: your server seems to be overloaded :P (owncloud not loading here)
<Riddell> jussi: I took it down, someone changed the password, moved to http://50-56-71-173.static.cloud-ips.com/owncloud/
<jussi> ahh
<felimwhiteley_> anyone else seeing choqok throwing up "invalid signatures" (Version 1.0 Beta2 (0.9.85)) Maverick with 4.6 ppa enabled.. StatusNet key expired or something?
<debfx> what's ~bugbot and why does it add kubuntu tags to bug reports?
<yofel> last person I asked that said that belonged to bryceh
<steveire> Riddell: Sorry to visit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/680088 again, but I had a thought - Can upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 and not hit the upgrade conflict?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 680088 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fails "Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade "" [Undecided,Triaged]
<yofel> you can't upgrade directly from 10.04 to 11.04 using update manager
<Riddell> steveire: that's not a supported upgrade method, anything could go wrong
<steveire> Hmm. Ok, I'll just clean install next week then and be done with it
<bambee> steveire: what about 10.04 => 10.10 => 11.04 ?
<bambee> (two upgrades instead of one)
<yofel> steveire: you *can* do that if you edit sources list by hand and use apt-get/aptitude, but that's even more unsupported
<Riddell> ScottK: py3dns-3.0.0/DNS/.Base.py.swp looks a bit ugly
<Riddell> ScottK: W: python-pyclamav: spelling-error-in-changelog pacakge package
<ScottK> Riddell: Yeah.  Upstream screwed and and rolled the tarball with a file open (that would be me).  It doesn't hurt anything.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll fix pyclamav in the next upload.
<ScottK> (I made the same mistake in Debian)
<ScottK> In any case the .swp doesn't get installed in the binary.
<Riddell> ScottK: just use emacs :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Kubuntu is my operating system.  I just need an editor.
<shadeslayer> whaddup \o
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> "whaddup"  I'll need to read up on my Hindi before I go to India
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<Daskreech> बियर? नि: शुल्क? :Riddell  
<tazz> Daskreech, you just wrote the word "beer" in devnagri.
<tazz> Daskreech, besides Riddell wants mango lassi.
<Daskreech> tazz: Ha ha ok :)
<shadeslayer> lul
<Riddell> hmm, rekonq doesn't like al jazeera
<Riddell> crashes after a while
<Riddell> maybe it is an agent of Gadaffi
<shadeslayer> Riddell: backtrace plz
<shadeslayer> or better, report it to bugzilla :)
<shadeslayer> .... this begs the question, what are you doing on al jazeera ? O_O
<shadeslayer> do they use Kubuntu?
<Riddell> I expect it's a flash issue
<shadeslayer> ah ...
<Riddell> watching Gadaffi getting desperate
<shadeslayer> stupid flash
<afiestas> shadeslayer: assistant is still crashing
<shadeslayer> afiestas: huh?
<shadeslayer> i don't get the context :)
<afiestas> shadeslayer: Qt assistant is still crashing with the same backtrace (something about JS in webkit)
<shadeslayer> hmm .. 
<shadeslayer> afiestas: poke qt-creator / qtwebkit dev's
<afiestas> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570666/
<shadeslayer> *click
<afiestas> weeks ago I had that crash from everything using QtWebkit (amarok, rekonq, ...)
<shadeslayer> quite possible we need new qtwebkit
<afiestas> now only assistant seems to be affected
<debfx> afiestas: try: echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory
<afiestas> debfx: working
<debfx> we really should update qtwebkit
<debfx> Riddell: I can't find the weekly qtwebkit tarballs. Do you know where they are?
<Riddell> debfx: they stopped being made a while ago, you just need to get a git snapshot now
<debfx> let's see if gitorious can create a snapshot
<debfx> 334 MB, that can't be right
<Riddell> could be right, without history
<debfx> the current tarball is ~30MB
<Riddell> that's with all the unnecessary stuff removed
<Riddell> there's a release script somewhere, although you can also just remove directories to match the current one
<Riddell> debfx: needing a new snapshot for a reason?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do we need to have something packaged?
 * Quintasan is slightly bored
<Riddell> Quintasan: koffice, although it's broken
<debfx> Riddell: bug #710582 but they haven't even backported the patch to the 2.1 release branch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710582 in webkit (Ubuntu Natty) "webkit crashes on amd64 architecture with SIGSEGV in WTF::OSAllocator::reserveAndCommit() was: webkit does not implement "assert" sanely" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<Riddell> debfx: mm right
<Quintasan> Riddell: mmkay, I could give it a try but if it's broken isnt it better to wait for something that works?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's your e-mail?   I can send you the patch
<Quintasan> Riddell: quintasan@kubuntu.org :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: source is at ktown?
<Riddell> that's a cool e-mail
<Quintasan> Riddell: You should have one too, shouldn't you?
<Riddell> Quintasan: e-mailed bounced
<debfx> Quintasan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmobility/+bug/676512/comments/5 if Riddell isn't working on it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 676512 in qtmobility (Ubuntu Natty) "MIR qtmobility" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Riddell> I'm not
<Quintasan> debfx: We have to make sure it passess tests phase?
<Quintasan> Riddell: how fast is the connection to an EC2 machine?
<Riddell> Quintasan: EC2, how old fashioned?  dunno, I use rackspace now
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> whatever
<debfx> Quintasan: yes, currently the tests aren't built at all
<Riddell> Quintasan: why are you needing a machine?
<Quintasan> Riddell: How long would it take to upload 25mb from there?
<Riddell> seconds
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Cool
 * Quintasan wishes he could have better internets here
<debfx> Riddell: do we still need this patch? http://paste.kde.org/5605/
<Riddell> debfx: I don't know
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> tst_qdeclarativefeedback.cpp:42:19: fatal error: qtest.h: No such file or directory
<Quintasan> debfx: That's what Michael reported but I am not sure how we're going to make it work
<debfx> Quintasan: patching the build system presumably
<Quintasan> hmm
<bambee> Riddell: changes to language-selector done :)
<bambee> I'll commit
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for bambee
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to bambee.
 * bambee eats everything
<bambee> ;)
<debfx> ok I have no idea which qtwebkit commit to backport
<rbelem> Riddell: do you know if is there a way to send notifications via dbus?
<bambee> you asked me to bump using dch -i... I suppose that I must bump to 0.14 ? (all LanguageSelector.qt have changed...)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes there is
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> rbelem: iirc there is
<rbelem> shadeslayer: do you know how?
<shadeslayer> gimme a second :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer: i was trying org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify
<rbelem> shadeslayer: but it did not work
<shadeslayer> full command?
<bambee> rbelem: try  qdbus org.freedesktop.Notifications
<bambee> it will list all remote objects
<bambee> then it can list all interfaces too :)
<rbelem> dbus-send --session --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:"" uint32:0 string:"" string:"teste" string:"teste" array:string:"" dict:string:string:"" int32:3000
<rbelem> bambee: i was using that to find the interfaces :-)
<bambee> ok
<bambee> so why don't use it to make the call ?
<rbelem> bambee: it is not working :'(
<bambee> (it's simpler, imho)
<bambee> arff
<rbelem> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> debfx: They (tests) are most likely broken, I supplied /usr/include/qt4/QtTest/ to INCLUDES but well
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570702
<bambee> Riddell: sorry my question was stupid... all bumps increase minor version in this changelog xD
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah i can't find the docs on techbase as well
<shadeslayer> oh oh
 * shadeslayer greps Quassel
<shadeslayer> rbelem: _notificationsClient = new org::freedesktop::Notifications("org.freedesktop.Notifications", "/org/freedesktop/Notifications",
<shadeslayer>                                                              QDBusConnection::sessionBus(), this);
<shadeslayer> quassel  has that
<debfx> Quintasan: it's missing a -lQtTest
<rbelem> shadeslayer: it is not working for me via cmd line
<shadeslayer> hmm
<rbelem> shadeslayer: it works with python
<shadeslayer> ugh
<rbelem> shadeslayer: but with dbus-send it does not
<Quintasan> rbelem: >works with python, <--- Python...works? Does not compute
<rbelem> Quintasan: :-P
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> WHAT ON EARTH
<Quintasan> debfx: ping
<debfx> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> debfx: I got the tests to run, and well, they pass but there is something bugging me, w8 log is uploading...
<Quintasan> long log is long
<Quintasan> ああああああああああああああああああああああああああ
<Quintasan> oops
<Quintasan> wrong window
<txwikinger> Quintasan: you play to much Mahjongg
<Quintasan> txwikinger: are you talking about the 4 player game or the crappy american one?
<txwikinger> No idea.. I am talking about あ
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> txwikinger: Well, I play a lot of mahjongg but あ's are not part of it :P
<txwikinger> Quintasan: Well.. something looking very similar is :p
<Quintasan> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/5613   <-- warning: log is damn big, somehow scroll to line 2397 and look at the magic
<Quintasan> debfx: line 5398*
<bambee> Riddell: committed, ready to merge :)
<debfx> Quintasan: hm, you might need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to wherever the libs are during the build
<bambee> nevertheless, take your time it can wait until tomorrow ;)
<Quintasan> damn it, I have no idea where the hell it puts it's libs
<bambee> http://blip.tv/file/4790125 :D
<debfx> Quintasan: maybe LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$(abspath lib)
<debfx> Quintasan: I wonder why these errors don't fail the build
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> magic
<debfx> Quintasan: you could try adding "set -e" at  the top of rununittests.sh
<debfx> though that makes the script abort after the first failing test which is not ideal
<Quintasan> debfx: set -e before #!/bin/bash or right after it?
<debfx> after
<Quintasan> it didnt fail
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> I didnt enable tests in the first place
<Quintasan> debfx: yay, got it to fails at some database magic
<Quintasan> hmm QSQLITE not loaded
<Quintasan> debfx, Riddell: qtmobility has to pass all tests to get a MIR?
<Riddell> Quintasan: a failed test would suggest a bug of some sort
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570739/
<debfx> Quintasan: maybe libqt4-sql-sqlite isn't installed?
<Quintasan> well. That's what I got so far
<Quintasan> There are some tests that trigger some nasty stuff and result in core dups
<Quintasan> dumps*
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> try it with libqt4-sql-sqlite installed for the sqlite issues
<Riddell> then I guess try and find an upstream to comment
<Riddell> fairly often I've had upstreams go "why are you running the test suite, it's only intended for us" which does defeat the point of a test suite but gets us out of having to include it in the packaging
<Quintasan> Riddell: Cool, bugging #qt-mobility as we speak
<Riddell> Quintasan: the developers are all australian so they may not wake up for a couple of hours
<Quintasan> hmm, looks like a sleepless night then
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have some stuff to do anyways so I won't get bored :P
<apachelogger> qtmobility ftw
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose they get taken over by intel engineers
<Riddell> anyone awake?
<yofel> hm?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-23
<Riddell> yofel: could you install this and tell me if it works?
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-common_0.14_all.deb
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-kde_0.14_all.deb
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca4; kcmshell4 language-selector
<yofel> Riddell: will do so in a moment, installing updates here
<yofel> Riddell: first:
<yofel> Unpacking language-selector-kde (from language-selector-kde_0.14_all.deb) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing language-selector-kde_0.14_all.deb (--install):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pyshared/LanguageSelector/qt/__init__.py', which is also in package language-selector-qt 0.13
<Riddell> hmm, he didn't add that conflicts
<Riddell> well --force-overwrite that
<yofel> Well, it did start by telling me that language support isn't installed completely
<yofel> one thing: what does 'Apply' do? Do the action you last selected? or the one you selected on the current tab? or the ones you selected on every tab?
<yofel> I only have english installed, I can select that on the uninstall tab, but I can't deselect it, rever will disable the apply button, but english is still selected and I can't select it again
<yofel> s/rever/revert/
<yofel> err. reset
<Riddell> ok so it's generally working for you
<Riddell> for some reason it refused to believe there was such a module as language-selector for me, but if I renamed the .desktop file it was fine
<yofel> it's generally working, just the apply button is totally confusing, I didn't press it yet
<yofel> as I don't understand what it will do
<Riddell> the UI isn't quite right yet
<yofel> other than that, not bad
<Riddell> not sure how to get it just right though, but that can be an issue for post-feature freeze 
<yofel> It would be nice if the apply button would be glued to the tab, as I expected the button do be disabled when I switched tabs - or the dialog coming up asking me if I want to save my changes or discard them
<Riddell> well that's what it was in the previous revision
<Riddell> but then it's not properly integrated as a kcontrol module
<Riddell> but that might well be better than this
<yofel> as currently, I assume pressing apply will install german support that I selected on the first tab and uninstall english support which is selected on the 2nd tab at the same time - not what I want, and I can't change that without restarting the KCM
<yofel> wait, or pressing reset, but it's still confusing
<yofel> Riddell: is it giving a confirmation dialog after pressing apply or does it simply apply the changes?
<Riddell> yofel: it'll ask for your password
<yofel> ah
<valorie> Riddell: owncloud is v. cool!
<Mamarok> I get an error when I try to install owncloud
<Mamarok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570964
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> Mamarok: where is that package from?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually your apache2 is defunct
<apachelogger> and thus owncloud install fails
<apachelogger> whether or not that is good behaviour is arguable
<Riddell> Syntax error on line 17 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/kolab:  blame kolab
<Riddell> hi bambee, language selector is in!
<bambee> I saw that... nice :D
<bambee> Riddell: I'll send you a patch for kdebase-runtime in the afternoon
<bambee> (drop language-selector patch and bump it to 4.6.0-0ubuntu2)
<Riddell> bambee: oh I already did that
<Riddell> trivial to do
<bambee> oh great
<bambee> :)
<Riddell> what I'm wondering now is the upgrade hook thing
<bambee> i.e ?
<bambee> s/i.e/ie/
<Riddell> something, and I can't remember what, puts a file in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/
<Riddell> which tells kubuntu-notification-helper to call check-language-support
<Riddell> and if check-language-support says there's a missing language pack it tells it to run language-selector
<Riddell> which presumably needs to be updated now that language-selector is a kcm not standalone
<bambee> ohh that
<Riddell> I wish I remember what put the file into /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/
 * Quintasan doesnt get this whole ownCloud stuff
<bambee> incomplete-language-support-kde.note ?
<Riddell> bambee: that sounds about right
<Riddell> where is that?
<bambee> in data/
<apachelogger> Riddell: I wish people documented that stuff
<bambee> or in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/ when it's installed
<Riddell> bambee: ah hah, so that command needs to be updated
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571073/  <--- like that ?
<Riddell> bambee: yes
<bambee> :)
<Riddell> bambee: yofel had some ponderings on the UI, see the irc logs from last night
<bambee> Riddell: ok
<bambee> where I can find irc logs btw ? (except my client, because I was disconnected)
<Riddell> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bambee> nice :)
<bambee> Riddell: revert "Apply" when the user switch tab is a good idea... revert or ask for changes
<Riddell> yes
<Quintasan> Riddell: Are rbelem's changes for Samba already in our packages?
<bambee> yofel: in your opinion, revert apply on every tab changes is correct ?
<yofel> that's what I think is easiest to understand, as it's easy to do a change on one tab currently, then decide not to apply it, change another tab and forget the changes on the other tab might still get applied
<bambee> actually changes are applied only for the current tab (not for all)
<yofel> ah, then it's still confusing that apply is still enabled when switching to another tab that I didn no changes to
<bambee> and I changed code to revert "apply" when the current tab change, it seems good
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<bambee> yofel: I agree
<yofel> bambee: ok, I can live with that
<Quintasan> Riddell: Kinda can't find it :(
<bambee> that's why revert "apply" when the current tab changes is a good idea.. I think
<Riddell> Quintasan: what version of kdenetwork-filesharing do you have?
<Quintasan> 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu4
<Riddell> Quintasan: and the share tab in file properties shows whta?
<Riddell> what
<Quintasan> oh it worked
<Quintasan> turns our it needed a restart
<Quintasan> Riddell: Why does it use KPK and not QApt?
<bambee> yofel: could you try this patch ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/571106/
<bambee> basically: the apply button and selected items are reverted when the current tab changes ;)
<Riddell> Quintasan: packagekit is cross distro
<Quintasan> Hmm, right.
<Quintasan> That went upstream, didn't it?
<Riddell> yes this samba support is upstream
<Quintasan> How long do they plan to keep the X stack broken?
<Quintasan> FFS
<yofel> bambee: much better :)
<bambee> yofel: hehe :)
<bambee> Someone could commit the following patch in lp:language-selector for me ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/571112/
<bambee> (I'm at university there)
<Riddell> bambee: yes but could you use paste.kde.org?
<Riddell> I can't wget with p.u.c which makes it so much more hassle
<bambee> sure
<bambee> http://paste.kde.org/5673/
<Riddell> hmm, I think that patch suffers from the annoying konsole putting spaces at the end of lines issue
<bambee> aaarfff
<Riddell> I've applied it by hand
<bambee> ok
<Riddell> committed
<bambee> thanks ;)
<Quintasan> I wonder why Strigi is so mentally challenged
<Quintasan> Damned KDE keeps mumbling about Strigi turned off and System settings say it is indexing
<ScottK> One day we'll all have 16 core CPU netbooks and phones and Strigi will have almost enough CPU.
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> ScottK: More like "Enough CPU when I create I cluster from these devices"
<yofel> yeah, and as soon everyone of use uses SSDs nepomukfilewatch won't be noticible too
<ScottK> Maybe.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<lucidfox> How do I select a theme for GTK3?
<apachelogger> lucidfox: there is no KDE gui for that I believe
<lucidfox> Oops, wait, wrong channel
<lucidfox> #kubuntu-devel, I meant #ubuntu-devel
<lucidfox> (I was actually looking for any way at all, not necessarily a GUI one)
<apachelogger> lucidfox: surely you just need to drop a .gtk-3-rc or somesuch
<bambee> yeah... after an upgrade xorg is dead xD
<bambee> apparently it drops xserver-xorg-video-nouveau because xorg-video-abi-9.0 is missing
<bambee> I probably missed something in dist-upgrade o_O
<yofel> erm, there is no nvidia driver for xserver 1.10 yet, so either use old X or nouveau
<yofel> or didn't you properly keep all X packages back?
<bambee> indeed
<yofel> as nvidia-current needs  xorg-video-abi-8.0 and everything else  xorg-video-abi-9.0
<bambee> I just upgraded without pay attention
<bambee> yofel: no I use nouveau not nvidia-current
<yofel> well, nouveau works reasonable here (without 3D)
 * yofel installs latest updates
<bambee> thanks irssi :D
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> nothing to update here, seems like todays X rebuilds didn't make it yet to my mirror
<bambee> I used the wrong mirror at the wrong time 
<yofel> feel free to come to #ubuntu+1 - all sorts of breakage currently ^^
<bambee> I'm an idiot ! dist-upgrade says me "the following packages will be removed" on my laptop (which works) and I made the upgrade on my desktop o_O
<afiestas> is possible to package bluedevil-git before the freeze?
<apachelogger> afiestas: if you throw sufficient amounts of money at me :P
<afiestas> apachelogger: like an stripper?
<apachelogger> yus
<bambee> apachelogger: you don't accept cookies ? :P
<bambee> or beer ?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> beer works
<bambee> tssss :p
<bambee> aaah :)
<bambee> or beer with cookies :p
 * afiestas throws some beers to apachelogger xD
<apachelogger> ouch
<afiestas> apachelogger: if needed (because of ubuntu policy or something) I can create a tag 
<apachelogger> not necessary
<apachelogger> time would be good though :S
<afiestas> time? to create the package or when we'll releaase 1.1 final?
<apachelogger> to create the package
<afiestas> sorry >.< no new dependencies though
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer_: is it you on this photo? http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072198401_NZJSm
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Yes.  That's him.  On the right is the back of apachelogger's head.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: are you there as well?
<ScottK> Not in that photo.  That's mgraesslin to the left.
<apachelogger> the back of my head!
<apachelogger> muahahah
<apachelogger> also note the stylish position of my badge
 * apachelogger actually ran out of options by the end of the week
<apachelogger> I could have attached it to a shoe maybe
<ScottK> Note how the weight of shadeslayer_'s incredibly_large_and_heavy_but_still_slow laptop causes him to list.  This was not unusual.
<ScottK> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072189809_NUEjy is rbelem.
<bambee> apachelogger: I love the stylish position of your badge lool
<yofel> great, I'm getting dolphin crashes..
<yofel> and ptrace: Operation not permitted. is back -.-
<yofel> why am I getting a tiff crash when hovering over a .CR2 file o.O? (canon camera raw file) http://paste.kde.org/5717/
<yofel> disabled tooltips for now..
<micahg> hi, are we fully migrated to QT 4.7 in natty?
<ScottK> micahg: Compared to what?
<ScottK> We don't ship multiple Qt4 versions.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, so everything moves at once (compared to 4.6)
<micahg> ScottK: just saw a post on the qt webkit devel list about dropping 4.6 support on trunk
<micahg> so, if we're on 4.7 in natty, we're good
<ScottK> micahg: Yes.  Qt gives a binary compatibility gaurantee for the life of Qt4, so modulo bugs, things don't have to be rebuilt.
<ScottK> Yep.
<micahg> ScottK: I'm concerned with webkit security updates once natty releases :)
<ScottK> Reasonably so.
<debfx> hrm, why is there no language-selector-qt transitional package
<Riddell> debfx: it's seeded directly so it should get picked up once kubuntu-meta is refreshed
<debfx> Riddell: still it's not a nice way to rename a package
<valorie> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/02/23/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open/
<Riddell> ooh
<ScottK> Right.  Blogs are the official way the project communicates again.
<ScottK> Riddell: When I tried to update today it wanted to remove kubuntu-desktop.
<ulysses> Will be availeble Synaptiks on Launchpad for translation? It says no template for it: 
<ulysses> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/synaptiks
<debfx> ScottK: kubuntu-desktop still depends on -qt
<maco> ulysses: kde translations are usually done within kde
<ScottK> Synaptiks isn't core KDE, so it should ship it's own translations.
<ulysses> I found a synaptiks.pot in playground-utils
<ulysses> It contains 180 messages, but the template from git contains only 108 messages
<debfx_> maco: synaptiks doesn't use the kde infastructure
<maco> debfx_: ScottK beat you to it
<Riddell> ScottK: that's because kubuntu-meta needs updating
<Riddell> I'll do that now
<Riddell> ScottK: blogs are better than twitter at least
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Mail to u-d-a would be nice though.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-24
<Quintasan> ScottK, Riddell: Is there any possibilty do run tests requiring running X session in buildd's?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  Using xvfb.
<Daskreech> Does anyone use the netbook workspace?
<Daskreech> have you ever tried the lock buttong?
<Daskreech> Button?
<ScottK> Daskreech: WFM.
<Daskreech> Hmm 
<Daskreech> ok
<ScottK> I'll try it again later, I'm on my laptop now.
<Daskreech> ok
<ScottK> Daskreech: Verified working here.
<Daskreech> ScottK: Thanks
<apachelogger> ScottK, Daskreech: that feature will not work if krunner is not running
<Daskreech> apachelogger: orly?
<apachelogger> locking is managed by krunner whereas shutdown is handled by the kde session manager
<apachelogger> why krunner would not be running I do not know though
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have unbroken kde on arm yet? ;)
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Any reasoning behind that?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: why krunner is not running?
<Daskreech> Why Krunner is the owner of that task instead of the session manager
<apachelogger> because it got nothing to do with session management really ;)
<apachelogger> session management = in or out, not lock
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> why is krunner = lock?
<Daskreech> Does it also do user switching?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> type lock in krunner :P
<apachelogger> or new session
<apachelogger> although actually I am not entirely sure about new session
<apachelogger> krunner is at least invovled because it also locks on new sessin
<apachelogger> +o
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I also type in Shutdown when I want to shutdown in krunner
<apachelogger> that calls out to ksmserver though
<Daskreech> I wouldn't expect that because I start somethien with Krunner it's inextricably linked
<Daskreech> Most people start Ksysguard from krunner but it's more linked to kwin than it is krunner
<Daskreech> anything else that krunner controls ?
<apachelogger> it doesnt control it, it just handles the request
<Daskreech> I'm more likely to have krunner on than plasma so I'm not really bothered much by it
<apachelogger> but let me look at the codez to make sure I am not telling bogus stories here
<apachelogger> Daskreech: locking is definitely handled by krunner, which provides the dbus interface for screenlocking it woudl appear
<apachelogger> the actual locking is done by kscreenlocker
<Daskreech> ok
<apachelogger> (which actually is part of krunner source though)
<Daskreech> ha ha ok
<Daskreech> thanks
<apachelogger> shutdown operations are handled by the ksmserver
<Daskreech> that I expect
<apachelogger> new session is also handled by krunner but actually carried out by kdm
<apachelogger> so krunner just interfaces with shutdown/new session but provides locking
<apachelogger> supposedly because locking is a rather simple task and not worth getting its own independent service
<apachelogger> whereas session management also includes stuff like session restoration and app killing on exit
<apachelogger> and well, the new session stuff needs to be handled by kdm anyway as it requires starting a new X, which only the desktop manager can do
 * apachelogger notes that locking is actually done via the same interface as starting the screensaver
<apachelogger> and that interface is a freedesktop one it would appear :D
<apachelogger> org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver
 * apachelogger did not know that
<maco> two computers i regularly interact with are broken for locking
<maco> my laptop doesnt unlock
<maco> and my desktop at work doesnt lock!
<maco> well, i can force it too, if i call the binary directly with --force
<maco> but the button doesnt work
<apachelogger> maco: is krunner runner?
<apachelogger> what button actually?
<apachelogger> unlocking is probably a PAM issue btw
<maco> apachelogger: the logout/shutdown plasmoid i put in the panel
<maco> or the logout button when i type it into the plasma netbook launcher
<apachelogger> yeah, that wont work if krunner is not running
<maco> ooooh
<apachelogger> see above :P
<maco> krunner doesnt run by default in 10.10
<maco> at least not on plasma netbook
<apachelogger> sounds like a bug
 * apachelogger only has a 11.04 netbook these days
<apachelogger> maco: surely SRUworthy
<apachelogger> given that we have the shutdown/lock applet in the netbook by default
<maco> i dont think an sru could fix it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> depends on why it is not started ;)
<maco> because its not in autostart
<apachelogger> so why could we not SRU that?
<maco> all you have to do is go toggle the checkbox
<maco> because autostart settings are per-user
<maco> so i guess an sru could fix it if you create a new user after installing updates
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> why is it turned off for the user?
<apachelogger> that does not even make sense :O
<apachelogger> maco: any clues where that is coming from?
 * apachelogger suspects ubiquity
<maco> apachelogger: system settings -> startup & shutdown -> autostart
<apachelogger> well yes
<apachelogger> but by default (meaning upstream) krunner is not in there
<apachelogger> the only way it would show up in there is if the krunner.desktop file for autostart is in .local/share/autostart
<apachelogger> which should not be the case unless the user actually put it there
<maco> oh hmmm
<apachelogger> (usually kde autostart services are /usr/share/kde4/autostart)
<maco> yeah im looking on my plasma-desktop laptop, and its not listed in htere yet krunner is running
<apachelogger> expected default behaviour
<apachelogger> maco: was that a straight install of 10.10 or upgrade?
<maco> straight install
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> absolutely weird
<maco> there's no /usr/share/kde4/autostart on this natty machine
<apachelogger> whoops
<apachelogger> /usr/share/autostart
<apachelogger> sry
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not afaik.
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> Quintasan: no you can't run X in the build daemons
<Quintasan> Riddell: Urgh, is that reason good enough so we can skip tests in qtmobility?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Good morning anyways
<Riddell> Quintasan: worth a shot :)
<apachelogger> who makes tests that fail without X? :O
<Quintasan> Well then, to the bug report!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: qt-mobility
<apachelogger> silly
<apachelogger> absolutely silly
<Quintasan> apachelogger: They want an working X session :O
<Quintasan> s/working/running
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: hey!! apachelogger has a bigger laptop than mine :P
<debfx> bug #400851 still needs SRU verification on lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400851 in kdesudo (Ubuntu Maverick) "kdesudo fails with non-ascii passwords" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400851
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: whut?
<shadeslayer_> uh .. eh .. my facebook is all broken
<apachelogger> are we having a size contest? :O
<shadeslayer_> probably because Apple is launching a new MBP
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: dude, your laptop was HUGE
 * apachelogger likes big things
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqFpq9WXbJo&feature=player_embedded
<apachelogger> pr0n?
<debfx> Quintasan: do the tests that don't require X pass?
<Quintasan> debfx: then no point doing tests
<debfx> Quintasan: why? some tests are better than no tests
<bambee> a core dev could merge this patch for me in lp:language-selector ? http://paste.kde.org/5743/
<bambee> as I said in the changelog, on tab change it disable and uncheck "installable components" which otherwise is confusing
<bambee> disables *  / unchecks *
<Riddell> debfx: looks like our pyqt ARM problems are from dropping qreal_float_support.patch when it wasn't upstream
<debfx> Riddell: doh, no idea what made me think it was upstream :/
<Riddell> debfx: quilt can be confusing like that
<Quintasan> Riddell, debfx: bug #676512 closed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676512 in qtmobility (Ubuntu Natty) "MIR qtmobility" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676512
<Quintasan> I'll look at upstream's packaging later and see what the hell they are doing there
<Riddell> Quintasan: yay, thanks for doing that
<Quintasan> cool
<Quintasan> sponsorship request filled in
<Riddell> Quintasan: :)
<debfx> Riddell: the current qtwebkit snapshot is from the qtwebkit-2.1.x branch, right?
<Riddell> debfx: yes
<debfx> aha, symbian is the only officially supported platform for 2.1, that's why they haven't backported the linux crash fix
<ScottK> shadeslayer: But he wasn't listing all the time.  Must be that fresh mountain air in Austria.
<Riddell> debfx: ug, that's really worrying 
<Riddell> debfx: where do you get that?
<debfx> Riddell: http://qtwebkit.blogspot.com/2011/02/week-05-updates-on-qtwebkit-stable.html
<Riddell> debfx: hmm
<jjesse> a
<Riddell> debfx: we should probably talk to upstream about what we should ship
<debfx> indeed
<debfx> shadeslayer: which qtwebkit versions does rekonq support?
<shadeslayer> debfx: more like, what kdewebkit versions :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: we depend on KDE 4.5 right now ... so whatever kdewebkit version was shipped with that
<debfx> shadeslayer: well kdewebkit is just a wrapper around qtwebkit, right?
<shadeslayer> debfx: sort of ... more like overloaded qtwebkit function
<shadeslayer> i've never gotten the term wrapper classes around my head
<debfx> so it doesn't have any qtwebkit version requirements?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> debfx: it also depends on Qt 4.6
<shadeslayer> so you could call that a requirement
<shadeslayer> but no qtwebkit requirements as such
<bambee> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/WebKit/Library => apparently a kde binding for a better integration of webkit in kde
<ScottK> apachelogger: FYI, currently raising a ruckus in the ubuntu-arm meeting re gcc 4.5 and Qt.
<debfx> Riddell: "2.1 is targeted at symbian and is not being activelly tested on other platforms."
<debfx> so I guess we're going to ship 2.1~really2.0
<ScottK> 2.1~really2.0becausenokiaonlycaresaboutsymbian
<shadeslayer> aye ^^
<debfx> + non-existent release management
<debfx> they haven't published a single qtwebkit tarball (except some weekly snapshot in the past)
<debfx> there isn't even a tag for 2.0.1
<ScottK> BTW, looks like we might have a fix for the kdebindings problem on armel.
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Riddell: I am about to release a new dbusmenu-qt,
<agateau> Riddell: it does not link to libQtXml anymore, do you think I need to bump the sonumber?
<agateau> Riddell: nevermind, got answer from #kde-devel
<ScottK> agateau: What was the answer?
<agateau> ScottK: no need to bump the sonumber as long as it does not expose QtXml directly
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<agateau> ScottK: if an app used libQtXml but did not explicitly link to it, it may break though, but that is considered as a bug in the app
<ScottK> agateau: Yes.  That's definitely true.
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you get an action item out of it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's in doko's hands now to fix gcc 4.5 (patch is available).
<ScottK> Action item to doko in an arm meeting won't help.
<apachelogger> ok
<debfx> agateau: with the natty toolchain changes those apps fail to build anyway
<ScottK> If it's not fixed next week, I'll bring it up at the platform team meeting (his boss runs that one).
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<agateau> debfx: ok
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok :)
 * apachelogger needs to get n900 platform integration into the archives :S
<ScottK> Not that his boss telling to do something actually results in something getting done on any consistent basis  mind you, but it helps.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you know anything about progress on mobile images from seed?
<ScottK> Waiting for LP changes.  I think Riddell knows about it.
<apachelogger> mhh, lots of hold ups :/
 * apachelogger continues vlc hacking
<Riddell> agateau: what are you planning for n900?  what are you waiting on?
<agateau> Riddell: I guess you mean apachelogger
<Riddell> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~jr/launchpad/kubuntu-mobile/+merge/49622 got merges, do you know why there isn't a kubuntu-mobile task on e.g. nodm?
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are you planning for n900?  what are you waiting on?
<apachelogger> Riddell: waiting on images to clean them out, waiting for gcc to get working KDE
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger: Is our n900 kernel in?  I've lost track.
<apachelogger> ScottK: rejected
<apachelogger> some ABI foo I believe
<apachelogger> did not yet look into it
<ScottK> Ah.
<apachelogger> maybe persia did?
<ScottK> need to get on that then.
 * apachelogger is busy polishing phonon backends for consolidation releases
<agateau> Riddell: new libdbusmenu-qt is out
<agateau> Riddell: there are two interesting things for you:
<agateau> Riddell: 1. no more depends on libQtXml
<agateau> Riddell: 2. the kmenu title distro patch can be dropped
<Riddell> agateau: kmenu title distro patch?
<agateau> Riddell: you remember the story about dbusmenu-qt and copyright assignment, right?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: could you mind poking your head in #kubuntu for a while if you're around?
<agateau> Riddell: kmenu title was implemented by an external contributor, who declined to sign the ca
<Riddell> oh aye
<agateau> Riddell: so it was removed from upstream tarball and distro-patched back in
<agateau> Riddell: I rewrote it so the feature is back upstream
<agateau> in a intellectual-property-clean way
<afiestas> shadeslayer: just join the channel,  I'm working though so I may have some delay :p
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<ScottK> agateau: It was always intellectual property clean.  What it was, was not ridiculous Canonicla internal policy clean.
<agateau> ScottK: I am not allowed to say so on a public channel, but I may think this :)
<ScottK> I understand.
<ScottK> Riddell: You may want to join #kde-sysadmin.  They're discussing tarball layout for 4.6.1.
<apachelogger> lulz
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK
<Riddell> new upstream tar setup for a stable release, makes me cry
<Riddell> bambee: I uploaded l-s by the way
<bambee> Riddell: thanks. arrf I opened a merge, I close it
<Riddell> rbelem: I made some changes to kdenetwork/CMakeLists.txt and changed samba/filepropertiesplugin/sambausershareplugin.cpp to use PackageKit instead of KPackageKit, would be good if you could review
<rbelem> Riddell: cool :-)
<rbelem> Riddell: are they at git and svn?
<rbelem> ops..
<rbelem> svn
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> svn
<rbelem> Riddell: lets ask sysadmin guys to move the fileshare stuff to git
<rbelem> what do you think?
<Riddell> rbelem: it should stay with kdenetwork and make the change along with kdenetwork
<rbelem> Riddell: oki
<Riddell> no point separating it from there
 * rbelem is git svn rebasing
<rbelem> brb
<OchoZero9> how do i get a second monitor hooked up to my laptop
<OchoZero9> ?
<Riddell> OchoZero9: support in #kubuntu
<OchoZero9> Sorry I thought i was there
<OchoZero9> xchat cuts half the channel off
<debfx> hm why is libkutils4 a "transitional package" but still contains libkutils.so.4.6.0
<debfx> ah the library is kept for ABI stability
<Riddell> debfx: yes I think it's empty and just links to the new libraires that it got split into
<JontheEchidna> yeah^
<JontheEchidna> brb
<Riddell> qt in the cloud fail, the compile took up the entire 10GB disk space
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how is yer kdm kns patch coming along?
<apachelogger> http://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc-bindings/libqtvlc.git;a=summary <-- latest adventures :D
<bambee> nice :)
<wgrant> Riddell: It's merged, but won't be deployed to cocoplum for another two weeks... unless you complain a lot.
<wgrant> Riddell: cocoplum is one of three machines that we can't deploy every day right now :/
<Riddell> wgrant: right, should be ok
<wgrant> Riddell: Actually, the next deployment is on the 3rd.
<wgrant> So less than a week.
<Riddell> lovely
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-25
<JontheEchidna> MSC's now using the Ubuntu Application Rating API: http://i.imgur.com/GTXoQ.png
<JontheEchidna> Reviews will be less trivial :<
<JontheEchidna> Fetching/parsing the data is quite easy with QJson, after you get past its lacklustre API docs
<JontheEchidna> Technically the parse() function is documented, but it doesn't go in to detail as to what the QVariant it returns can contain. (and that can vary)
<ScottK> Riddell and (if he was here) rbelem: Isn't this the new samba patch causing the FTBFS: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65100586/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.kdebindings_4:4.6.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: ping
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ping
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pong
<apachelogger> uhhhw
<apachelogger> wayland in natty
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> why this error while creating a chroot? E: No such script: natty
<yofel> c2tarun: how did you try to crate the chroot?
<Riddell> c2tarun: presumably you've an old version that doesn't know about natty
<Riddell> install the version from -updates or -backports
<c2tarun> I linked maverick file in deboostrap/scripts folder to natty and now chroot is building :)
<Riddell> that's the other way to do it
<c2tarun> Riddell: what is the other way?
<yofel> c2tarun: what release are you on?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: to install debchroot form -backports
<yofel> maverick should work fine, lucid will need debootstrap from -backports
<c2tarun> yofel: maverick
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> yofel: wut? we deploy the +1 configs via release now?
<yofel> apachelogger: I just assumed that as there is no update for maverick
<yofel> and we do know about the +1 release before release
<yofel> heh, natty support was added in 1.0.24 - maverick has 23, lucid-backports 25
<Riddell> it depends on what then +1 gets announced
<Riddell> sigh, so qt failed on arm and kdebindings filed in general
<Riddell> agateau: should I care about any of these missing? http://paste.kde.org/5810/
<afiestas> apachelogger: did the bluedevil-git make it?
<apachelogger> afiestas: not yet
<apachelogger> maybe Riddell has time
<apachelogger> I could do it earliest in some 6 hours or so
<afiestas> apachelogger: oks, thanks
<Riddell> I could, it would will the time while qt compiles on arm
<Riddell> afiestas: what do I need to do?
<afiestas> Riddell: the idea is tu uplaod a -git package to be sure that 11.04 will have bluedevil 1.1
<Riddell> afiestas: git clone kde:bluedevil?
<afiestas> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> afiestas: do you know about the patch from debian to make the library private? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/bluedevil/natty/view/head:/debian/patches/01_libbluedevilaction_is_private.diff
<afiestas> Riddell: nope, I don't
<Riddell> presumably libbluedevilaction.so isn't expected to be developed against by third parties, so it shouldn't be directly in /usr/lib and shouldn't have headers installed
<debfx> Riddell: have you tested the samba usershares with guest login?
<afiestas> Riddell: well, that is what debian people say xD
<debfx> it doesn't work for me, log says: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/test failed. Permission denied
<afiestas> what I say is that third parties should be able to create BlueDevil plugins without having to download the entire source code
<afiestas> for example, NetworkManagement guys, or PIM guys
<afiestas> so if that patch avoid that, I don't like it
<debfx> afiestas: then you need to set a proper SONAME
<Riddell> afiestas: in that case it needs a versioned ABI
<afiestas> I see, will fix that for 1.1, thanks :p
<Riddell> debfx: I don't get that in the log /var/log/samba/log.smbd but I can't log in
<debfx> Riddell: it's in /var/log/samba/log.[hostname]
<Riddell> dolphin keeps asking for a password, I don't know how to make it use guest
<Riddell> NCommander: http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2011-February/029316.html
<debfx> Riddell: my share wasn't world-readable so guest login doesn't work ...
<debfx> samba really needs to learn to display helpful error messages
<afiestas> yesterday I was watching a Mac Mini unboxing, when I noticed that Kubuntu installer is lacking something bluetooth-wise
<Riddell> what's it lacking?
<afiestas> it is lacking a way of connecting a Mouse/Keyboard without having any other input method
<afiestas> basically what they do is "If you have a Bluetooth mouse, set it to connecting mode now"
<afiestas> then, the application will stablish connectin with the first bluetooth mouse that appears 
<debfx> any ideas why the last qt version kind of breaks the qtopengl abi: bug #724867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 724867 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "current qtopengl breaks virtualbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724867
<afiestas> and same technique with the keyboard
<Riddell> debfx: I'd ask what version he had and what version he downgraded to that made it work
<Riddell> afiestas: well we have three installers, the live session one runs bluedevil so any missing features there should be blamed on those bluedevil developers :)
<debfx> Riddell: ubuntu10 breaks it, ubuntu9 works
<afiestas> Riddell: I can write the app, but it needs to be launched by the installers
<afiestas> or just before them, the workflow should be
<afiestas> 1-Put the CD and click install/test
<Riddell> afiestas: the standalone ubiquity installer will be missing it, it also misses network setup.  there's a plan for adding network setup into ubiquity but it doesn't seem like it's going to happen this cycle
<afiestas> 2- BEFORE execute anything, execute the small "Configurator helper" 
<afiestas> 3-The app will look if there is any mouse in the system, if not will offer a way to connect a bluetooth one
<Riddell> hmm yes, can't get to the full live session without a mouse or keyboard can you
<afiestas> 4-The app will look if there is any keyboard in the system, if not will offer a way to connect a bluetooth one
<afiestas> 5-The rest of the system will be launch
<Riddell> afiestas: sounds like just the sort of thing that needs discussed at UDS
<afiestas> :p no way it can make it for 11.04 right? the app is easy to do (I can even have it for today)
<Riddell> debfx: hum, I can't see why adding multitouch support would affect GL
<Riddell> afiestas: well it could get a feature freeze exception if there's a good reason
<afiestas> Riddell: do you think that "Be able to install with your bluetooth hardware" is a good reason?
<Riddell> debfx: I wonder if it's due to building with gcc 4.4
<Riddell> I did notice a bunch of .symbol file changes which I then forgot to do anything about
<Riddell> afiestas: could be yes
<debfx> Riddell: but it's only built with gcc 4.4 on armel, right?
<Riddell> debfx: right.  so that won't be it.
<debfx> Riddell: #MISSING: 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu10# _ZN10QGLContext9tryVisualERK9QGLFormati@Base 4:4.7.0~rc1
<debfx> on amd64
<afiestas> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/5815/ 
<afiestas> feedback?
<debfx> why didn't that fail the build?
<afiestas> is that an acceptable way of doing this?
<Riddell> afiestas: yes I'd say so, I'm not entirely sure how to run a GUI programme before ubiquity but I'm sure we can work it out
<afiestas> oks, then I'm going to start an standalone app to do this, that will depend on Qt and libbluedevil 
<afiestas> if needed, I can make it depend only on Qt, but only if depending on libbluedevil is a no go
<Riddell> yes, depending on Qt means it can be used in ubuntu desktop for natty+1 too
<Riddell> debfx: mores the question, why is it missing in the first place
<afiestas> Riddell: oks, atm I'm going to use libbluedevil since it makes everything easier, for +1 we can remove it
<bambee> this is probably a stupid question but since features freeze was yesterday... natty coding todolist is still valid ?
<Riddell> bambee: any features will need a feature freeze exception
<Riddell> bambee: the focus should be on bugfixing now
<Riddell> so http://goo.gl/yGhJd is more important
<Riddell> (and that's just the bugs I've bothered to tag and milestone)
<bambee> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> afiestas: libbluedevil should be fine too
<debfx> Riddell: ubuntu10 is built with egl support
<Riddell> debfx: oh?  where, how, why?
<debfx> something pulled in libegl1-mesa and egl is auto-detected
<Riddell> sneaky something
<debfx> Riddell: do you still have your cloud machine to do a testbuild with -no-egl?
<Riddell> debfx: no but I can set one up easily
<Riddell> debfx: I need to test this arm fix for qt, I'll do no-egl too
<Riddell> debfx: ubuntu@ec2-50-16-14-107.compute-1.amazonaws.com  screen session
<debfx> Riddell: ok, have you started a screen session?
<Riddell> yes
<bambee> polkit-kde-agent crashes randomly on logout. Nobody saved the backtrace ? I remember it but I'm unable to reproduce the crash now... o_O 
<Riddell> anyone want to do the Kubuntu turn at the release meeting today?  I don't think I can make it
<Riddell> debfx: I'm going to go away for the weekend in a couple of hours, are you able to check that qt compile goes ok, update the .symbols files and push the packaging to bzr and get it uploaded?
<debfx> Riddell: sure, can do
<Riddell> debfx: which? :)
<debfx> Riddell: uploading qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so i finally have time to finish it this weekend, i had exams all week
<shadeslayer> along with some other stuff
<shadeslayer> huh ... i suck at this game ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what does one do at a release meeting? :)
<shadeslayer> because i'm free for the weekend
<debfx> do we care about telepathy-qt4? bug #704770 is assigned to kubuntu-dev
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 704770 in telepathy-qt4 (Ubuntu Natty) "build failure with ld.gold" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704770
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> debfx: we should care about telepathy ... since they have a nice KDE UI coming up
<shadeslayer> holy mother of commits
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/5822
<debfx> shadeslayer: telepathy-qt4 doesn't have any rdeps at the moment
<shadeslayer> that's what happens when you don't pull everyday
<shadeslayer> debfx: no, since the KDE guys haven't made a release yet :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: i'm willing to take this up
<debfx> hm I wonder why it's in main, can't find a MIR bug
<shadeslayer> debfx: debian probably has it in main, maybe that's why?
 * shadeslayer checks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: join #ubuntu-meeting in an hour and paste the update when called
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/5823/
<debfx> aha, in maverick krdc depends on it
<Riddell> yes I removed the telepathy dependency there since it wasn't being used
<Riddell> the package should be moved to universe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debian main has nothing to do with ubuntu main
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok, should i put in a highlight for kubuntu in Quassel or will they call out my nick :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: either a highlight or tell skeat at the start of the meeting to call you 
<shadeslayer> oh ... right... they get put into the new queue and then someone puts it in main/universe/multiverse
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw about that MIR, i think dcmtk won't make it .... 
<shadeslayer> so i'll mail upstream and gather their views :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok thanks
<shadeslayer> :)
<c2tarun> on running schroot I am getting chroot not found, here is my schroot.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/572225/ can anyone please help
<shadeslayer> markey: around?
<markey> yeah
<markey> sup?
<shadeslayer> markey: you have amarok from git right>
<markey> yep
<shadeslayer> markey: try opening this with amarok http://www.bbnradio.org/WindowsMediaDotComASXLinks/wmspanish.asx
<markey> ok, in a few minutes
<shadeslayer> crashes for me here
<shadeslayer> sure
<markey> listening to something here
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: asx crash is already reported in the bugtracker
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah i was just going over the reports
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265378
<ubottu> KDE bug 265378 in Streams "Amarok crash when open an asx file [ DirectoryLoader::init]" [Crash,New]
<Mamarok> already confirmed since some time
<shadeslayer> ah ok 
<shadeslayer> some people in #kubuntu were asking :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: better ask me than markey, I triage those bugs
<Mamarok> also people should not ask in #kubuntu for 2.4-git versions
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: er it's a bug in the release
<shadeslayer> i have it too :)
<Mamarok> yes, I know
<Mamarok> see the bug report
<shadeslayer> yeah i'm going through it 
<Mamarok> there are a lot of bugs in 2.4.0, many already solved
<Mamarok> check my saved queries for already saved bugs :)
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: give up with bug 704770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 704770 in telepathy-qt4 (Ubuntu Natty) "build failure with ld.gold" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704770
<shadeslayer> really?
<ari-tczew> yes
<shadeslayer> any reasons? :D
<ari-tczew> Riddell has uploaded new upstream release which built fine.
<shadeslayer> ah
<ari-tczew> I closed bug.
<shadeslayer> i'm building ... and it's upto 65 %
<shadeslayer> and i was wondering why hasn't it failed yet
<ari-tczew> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<apachelogger> no
 * apachelogger starts crying meanwhile
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see #kde-devel
<apachelogger> where is that?
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/Br4xU.png \o/
<JontheEchidna> reviews need a gui now
<JontheEchidna> I doubt many people will want to look at konsole for reviews :P
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> i think apachelogger is now just torturing me
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> i *still* think my code is right
 * apachelogger is depressed and not in a mood to explain signals and stuff
<shadeslayer> aw..
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger
<shadeslayer> i don't even know what getNewStuff is doing there
<afiestas> bluetooth-input-helper already detects keybaords and pointers (mouses, touchpad...), next step bluetooth pairing :p
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<Quintasan> Y NOONE AROUND WHEN INSANE STUFF OCCURS
 * bambee is still around... but not a dev
<skfin> Wut.
<Quintasan> oh well, maybe someone broke something
<Quintasan> gotta play some games now
<skfin> Quintasan: What awesome
<skfin> *insane
<Quintasan> cmake is doing outrageous stuff
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<JontheEchidna> I was out snowblowing our road, we received another 40 cm of snow today
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: any idea why on earth cmake calls itself with -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PATH=/usr eventhough we set something else? http://paste.kde.org/5850
<JontheEchidna> nope :<
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> madness
<Quintasan> pure madness
<yofel> it's not like it matters anyway since later options override earlier ones
 * yofel does wonder where that comes from though
<NCommander> Riddell: you got a response!
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: ~Around now.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is bindings sorted and do you still need me to do a Qt4 test build?
<JontheEchidna> This is probably my biggest gripe about python: http://tinyurl.com/4ddpk8h
<JontheEchidna> aside from RAM usage
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I'll ever use the "auto" keyword in C++0x for this very reason
<JontheEchidna> say what you mean, for the sake of readability
<JontheEchidna> You might be able to write things quickly with python, but all this time is wasted when you need to go back and change things
<debfx> ideally an ide would tell you what type it is
<JontheEchidna> [/rant]
<JontheEchidna> I don't like most IDEs, their chrome seems to "get in the way" for me
<JontheEchidna> MSVC is about the only one that didn't annoy me, but I only used that for academic purposes
<JontheEchidna> MSVS, rather
<bambee> just use emacs, you can easily customize it to do everything :P
<JontheEchidna> My IDE is Kate + Konsole
 * bambee hides
<debfx> qtcreator++ :)
<bambee> qtcreator rocks too
<bambee> :)
<bambee> you're right
<debfx> qtcreator's cmake integration is annoying though
 * yofel finds VIM + Konsole sufficient for pretty much all you want to do
<yofel> debfx: why?
<JontheEchidna> cmake integration is probably why I've not adopted Qt Creator
<debfx> yofel: it pops up a dialog whenever you change a cmake file
<yofel> oh
<debfx> Riddell: the qt test build failed (no space left on device ...) but you have reverted the qreal cast in debian-changes-4:4.7.1-0ubuntu11 anyway
<debfx> any volunteers for a qt test build? :)
<ScottK> debfx: I should be able to build it.
<debfx> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/5862/
<ScottK> debfx: That's on top of what's in Natty right now?
<debfx> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> If you're in kubuntu-dev I can give you access to the arm boxes I have and you can do it.
<debfx> okay
<debfx> apachelogger: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-26
<ScottK> Tm_T__: Do you know if any powerpc macs have Broadcom wireless?  I'm looking for stuff to throw off the CD so it's not oversized.
<apachelogger> debfx: pong
<debfx> apachelogger: had a question about ScottK's arm boxes but the build is running now
<apachelogger> k
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> tarball's up
<shadeslayer> get packaging people
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: tarballs of what?
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.6.1
<Quintasan> kool
<Quintasan> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<Quintasan> Why this list is not up to date?
<tsimpson> because the ninjas are sneaky like that
<tsimpson> Quintasan: I think you want !ninjas
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<Quintasan> oh
<bambee> I will be busy in few minutes but, Can I give some help for packaging this afternoon ? (4.6.1)
<bambee> I meant, it's a reserved task for ninjas or anyone can participate ?
<shadeslayer> you mean
<shadeslayer> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<Quintasan> bambee: I think you can help :P
<bambee> great :)
<apachelogger> whut?
<bambee> ?
<Quintasan> bambee: are you a member yet?
<apachelogger> ah
<Quintasan> apachelogger: new tarballz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is ze wiki urlz?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, do you want to become a supreme manager like me?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: when is neon coming out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> bambee: you were considering writing soundmenu for plasma?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: when we get kdegraphics split done
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<bambee> Quintasan: not yet, I have not contributed enough for that, imho
<Quintasan> apachelogger: we have artworkz now
<Quintasan> also
<bambee> apachelogger: I'm coding it
<Quintasan> >supreme manager
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 3 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | KDE 4.6.1 tarball's up : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Quintasan> >apachelogger
<Quintasan> does not compute
<bambee> apachelogger: my brain is parallel :p
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> bambee: are you a student?
<bambee> no seriously these days I develop soundmenu for kde yes, but I can help for other tasks :)
<bambee> apachelogger: I'm
<bambee> (my studies ends soon)
<apachelogger> bambee: you might be holding your efforts
<apachelogger> bambee: http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2011/Ideas#Project:_Plasma-based_kmix_Volume_Applet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wth does holding your efforts mean ? :P
<apachelogger> dunno
 * apachelogger is not fully awake yet
 * apachelogger also hopes no one notices the very obvious try to drag bambee into KDE development
<bambee> apachelogger: interesting.. :)
<shadeslayer> darn it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fix0r my code
<apachelogger> I shall
<apachelogger> where is it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then i can start working on KAuth and neon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/5833/
 * bambee must work his english seriously xD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: clear the wiki
<shadeslayer> yeah working on that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you not has a clone and or branch?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: gimme 10 mins
<Quintasan> KDE Logic... :/
<apachelogger> in 10 mins I have this comimted and stuff :P
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/AR8EO.png
<Quintasan> the window says it couldnt connect
<Quintasan> and the plasma notification says it connected successfully
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: siq4-qt3 is done right?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: if by done you mean updated then yes
<Quintasan> why the hell i cant create a dolphin entry for ktown
<bambee> apachelogger: I come back in the afternoon, can we talk about that later ? but I would love get involved in kde development, indeed
<shadeslayer> ok done changing wiki
<bambee> (and kubuntu development/packaging too :D)
<Quintasan> ffs
 * Quintasan takes kdelibs
 * apachelogger hates hacking on freign code
<apachelogger> bambee: certainly
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: git clone git://anongit.kde.org:/clones/kde-workspace/garg/kde-workspace.git
<apachelogger> already got it :P
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> actually I already have your stuff fixed too
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> just testing does not like to work with 4.6 it seems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz2show diff
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that needs refactoring actually
<apachelogger> most horrible code
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/5882/
<apachelogger> plz try that
 * apachelogger gets install problems with it
<apachelogger> in particular the kauth helper seems to refuse helping at all
<shadeslayer> DERP
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If you start working on kdegraphics we can release it within one hour -_-
<Quintasan> I mean Project Neon
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ok ... i'll look at it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does it werk?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it ez compiling
<apachelogger> how long does this take then? :O
<shadeslayer> haven't compiled in a week, so it'll take time
<apachelogger> just compile the kcm :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/5883/
<apachelogger> revised processnewstuff
<apachelogger> kde bug 262523
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: [Errno 101] Network is unreachable (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=262523)
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I cannot reach it either
<apachelogger> seems bko is down for maintenance
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Any idea sudo part of debian/patches/kubuntu_06_user_disk_mounting.diff didnt go upstream?
<Quintasan> everything else is already there
<apachelogger> sudo part?
<apachelogger> can you plz past0r the patch0r
<apachelogger> also IIRC that paritcular patch is utter shit anyway
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/5885
<apachelogger> and should be replaced by kauth or somesuch stuff ... or proper udev profiles .... something else at least
<Quintasan> only sudo stuff is left
<apachelogger> sudo stuff?
<Quintasan> ffs
<apachelogger> sudoCommandName() you mean?
<Quintasan> yes
<apachelogger> because that function is the shit
<Quintasan> So do I remove this patch or edit it so it applies?
<Quintasan> ffs
<apachelogger> edit
<apachelogger> and report a bug
<apachelogger> that stuff shoudl be done via udev or if it must be kauth and a helper
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so report a bug for me
<apachelogger> ay
<apachelogger> e
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so  the patch works, but i dont see the theme being listed after it's downloaded
<shadeslayer> and my system is all sorts of crapped out with 2 X Srvers
<shadeslayer> *servers
<apachelogger> and if you restart the kcm?
<shadeslayer> nothing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the bug you are fixing btw?
<shadeslayer> kde bug 
<apachelogger> well yes
<shadeslayer> kde bug 262523
<apachelogger> what is it about
<apachelogger> bko times out
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: [Errno 101] Network is unreachable (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=262523)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> its about the star icon not being shown
<shadeslayer> the GHNS icon
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I believe there is more defunct
<apachelogger> both the old code and the new one will install to a user location
<apachelogger> that cannot work I'd say
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ah finally 
<shadeslayer> fixed my windows in stable KDE
<apachelogger> also I do not see where the new things get added to the themewidget
<apachelogger> needs more work definitely, but the button stuff should be ok now
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe fregl knows ?
<apachelogger> knows what?
<Quintasan> ...
<shadeslayer> how to fix the problem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why would he know?
<shadeslayer> because ossi said so?
<apachelogger> whut?
<apachelogger> fregl did not write the kcm?
<apachelogger> !
<shadeslayer> <ossi> shadeslayer: but i have no idea how it is supposed to be. ask fregl
<apachelogger> I already told you how it is supposed to be :P
<Quintasan> editing quilt patches is a pita
<apachelogger> you just did not listen
<shadeslayer> aw .. bugs.kde.org is down
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the kcm needs to take the theme downloaded by KNS and do shit with it
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> namely invoke the kcm helper and move the theme to the system location where themes are stored
<Quintasan> damn you
<Quintasan> damn you quilt
<apachelogger> and then the kcm eneds to insert the widget into the treeview which currenlty does not seem to happen
<Quintasan> apachelogger: rewrite this damn patch so we can drop it :/
<apachelogger> I did not write it
<Quintasan> GREAT, MORE FTBFS
<Quintasan> what the...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572615
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572616 <-- error
<Quintasan> won't say I understand this
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: report in #kde-devel to dirk
<Quintasan> this is our patch shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hahah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kubuntu_77_ksambashare.diff
<shadeslayer> there are missing parenthesis i think
<Quintasan> COOL STORY BRO
<Quintasan> I can read the message
<Quintasan> but where the hell do I put that missing (? 
<shadeslayer> that would be rbelem's patch no?
<shadeslayer> looking
<Quintasan> Most likely, too bad my regexp skills are next to none
<shadeslayer> yikes
<shadeslayer> that is some scary regex
<Quintasan> what I can guess it is that it extracts text from [] and it probably contains whitespaces
<shadeslayer> that like looks all sorts of foobared ... it has 3 strings one after the other
<shadeslayer> why not combine it into 1?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there is an unescaped " in the regex
<apachelogger>                                          "([^%<>*\?|/\\+=;:",]+)"
<shadeslayer> ah ^^
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> makes perfect sense
<Quintasan> </sarcasm>
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can that not me made into 1 single string?
<apachelogger> eh, an unescaped quotation :D
<shadeslayer> why do we have 3 strings?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is one string
<yofel> I think that's for "readability" reasons
<apachelogger> just spread across 3 lines
<apachelogger> yofel: I do not find that regex very readable though ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, but instead of having "string1" "string2" "string3", have : "string1 \ string 2 \ string3"
<yofel> apachelogger: all regexes are write-only, but I guess he did think it would make it easier...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you mean third one?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is more errorprone
<apachelogger> forget a back slash and you are doomed
<Quintasan> (... )+=;:\"<---this?,]+ (...)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hai
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> yes, that one
<apachelogger> which is the second one of that line ^^
<Quintasan> oh damn it
<apachelogger> whos got entertainment recommendations for me?
<apachelogger> I am out of things to watch it would seem
<apachelogger> and I need to test phonon vlc's videowidget ;) ;) ;)
<shadeslayer> WTF http://paste.kde.org/5897
 * apachelogger loves how working on multimedia stuff provides excuses to watch movies and tv series ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: newest show from AmeriKKKa
<apachelogger> Quintasan: whut is that?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: awwww yeah it builds
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: clearly someone messed up
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> macro_optional_find_package is not part of the standard cmake cmds
<apachelogger> meaning it is a macro defined in some addition
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegraphics/kamera/repository/revisions/master/entry/CMakeLists.txt
<shadeslayer> include(MacroLibrary) x2 and  include(MacroOptionalAddSubdirectory) x2
<apachelogger> I did not say that upstream messed up... :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no not that, i mean, that CMakeLists.txt has duplicate includes
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> should be fixed I suppose
<shadeslayer> that's what i'm asking ;)
<apachelogger> the master sez: fix0r away
<shadeslayer> ok
 * shadeslayer clones
<apachelogger> me?
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> git clone kde:apachelogger
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> i happens
<shadeslayer> fixed
<shadeslayer> http://commits.kde.org/kamera/1e8c1ba3bcf5f40630f29410b84f6ab250c22f5a
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now back to that CMake error
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> it needs find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED)
<apachelogger> of course it does
<shadeslayer> *sigh* http://paste.kde.org/5900
<shadeslayer>   Cannot find source file "mobipocket.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc >.>
<yofel> oh, mobipocket is still in svn..
<shadeslayer> bwhahaha
<shadeslayer> time to fixor analyzer
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> our import is old
<Tm_T> ScottK: cannot say off-hand, other than my ibook needs b43 or something like that
<Quintasan> yay new symbols
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What version? [ u = 4:4.6.1 / d = 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~ / v = 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 / enter other ]: 
<shadeslayer> heh
 * Quintasan always has no idea which one
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you mean package version?
<shadeslayer> or something else
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch BUILDLOG spews this out
<Quintasan> I dunno which version I am supposed to pick
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i'd say go with  4.6.1
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm?
<apachelogger> I am not sure I follow
<Quintasan> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch BUILDLOG
<Quintasan> What version? [ u = 4:4.6.1 / d = 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~ / v = 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 / enter other ]:
<Quintasan> which one should I choose?
 * Quintasan would go with 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa
<apachelogger> Quintasan: upstream
<apachelogger> as it is the base
<apachelogger> if we were to add public API in one of our revisions it would have to carry that precise revision
<apachelogger> so [...]~ also falls flat
<apachelogger> just FTR
<ScottK> Tm_Tr: Thanks.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer,apachelogger: uploading kdelibs
<shadeslayer> kewl! :D
<bambee> apachelogger: http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2011/Ideas#Project:_Plasma-based_kmix_Volume_Applet <-- control remote media players would be an optional feature ?
<bambee> well, gsoc is a good challenge :)
<shadeslayer> aye :D
 * shadeslayer would like to participate this year too
<apachelogger> bambee: how would you do remote control?
<bambee> I meant, mpris2 media player
<bambee> for example amarok proposes a dbus service which implements mpris2 specs :)
<apachelogger> well, this project focuses on the kmix POV, however it is just an idea, in fact I would say it is best to build upon the idea and propose something much more epic ;)
<bambee> ok ;)
<apachelogger> so while media player control is not part of the idea that does not prevent you from including it in your proposal for gsoc ;)
<shadeslayer> weird
<bambee> apachelogger: Colin Guthrie is on IRC ?
<apachelogger> bambee: coling in #kde-devel
<bambee> ok thanks
<effie_jayx> hello all
<effie_jayx> if anyone is around, I was asked to volunteer for a talk on QT for ubuntu development week
<effie_jayx> any pointers on things that would be of relevance to the general Ubuntu community?
<effie_jayx> It is the only kubuntu / qt talk in the whole week and we should try a bit
<tsimpson> first things first, it's Qt not QT ;)
<jjesse> and pronuced cute :P
<Tm_T> ScottK: I'll dig up some fresh facts when I have a chance
<effie_jayx> tsimpson: sorry
<tsimpson> just don't do it in #qt and you'll be fine :)
<effie_jayx> well anyone willing to help, not really sure what would be interesting to highlight
<effie_jayx> anything that might get people into Qt a bit more?
<tsimpson> probably QML, if you know anything about it
<tsimpson> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qdeclarativeexamples.html
<tsimpson> and how easy it is to write a "Hello World" dialog in Qt, is always a good one
<apachelogger> there was a whole day of qt quick at qt dev days, I think their are videos online :)
<bambee> or how it's easy to create a webbrowser in python in just 20 lines of codes :P
<bambee> (using qtwebkit)
<bambee> (no I was jocking ;) )
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<apachelogger> bambee: or a media player in 7 using phonon :P
<bambee> apachelogger: +1
<bambee> :)
<effie_jayx> amazing
<effie_jayx> thanks guys
<ScottK> debfx: How's the test build going?
<aakshay> I need kdetoys tarball for kde 4.6.1 packaging.. from where can i get it?
<debfx> ScottK: don't ask, I forgot to start a screen session :/
<ScottK> Ouch.  
<aakshay> I need kdetoys tarball for kde 4.6.1 packaging.. from where can i get it?
<debfx> though the build got to qtwebkit so I'm pretty sure the patch works
<ScottK> debfx: I'd say let's go ahead then.
<ScottK> aakshay: From ktown.
<yofel> ScottK: what are the rules for giving someone ktown access?
<ScottK> I don't think there are any other than don't be dumb about it and make sure they know not to make the code public before release.
<ScottK> Riddell's the expert though.
<yofel> aakshay: I'll give you a link over PM in a second
<aakshay> ScottK: m being novice ,, dont know much but is this not KDE 4.6.0?
<debfx> by the way I'm starting to think that it would be better to introduce a build-dep cycle instead of building qtwebkit in qt4-x11 and qtwebkit-source
<aakshay> ScottK: and we need to do packaging for 4.6.1?...:)
<ScottK> aakshay: We do.
<aakshay> yofel: ok... :)
<ScottK> debfx: That can cause all kinds of problems.
<yofel> aakshay: PM
<aakshay> ScottK: ok.. but is it same for 4.6.0 and 4.6.?
<ScottK> It?
<aakshay> yofel: PM? i dint get.
<aakshay> ScottK: code in 4.6.0 branch
<aakshay> ScottK: http://alien.slackbook.org/ktown/4.6.0/source/kde/...... there in this branch
<yofel> aakshay: I did send you a /msg - so you should have a query open somewhere
<ScottK> That's the branch, but you need the tarball which yofel is trying to get to you.
<debfx> ScottK: yes, but in the worst case we can just upload qt without qtwebkit support
<yofel> debfx: IIRC that broke the help viewer or something like that, can't remember exactly
<aakshay> yofel: sry, i dint get this..  and where is teh query opened?
<yofel> aakshay: what client do you use?
<aakshay> ScottK: ok.. thanks...
<aakshay> yofel: ubuntu maverick.. i hope this is what you are asking
<yofel> no, *IRC* client
<yofel> quassel?
<aakshay> yofel: "http://webchat.freenode.net/"
<aakshay> yofel: this one
<yofel> uuuh...
<debfx> yofel: yes, I'm only talking about disabling qtwebkit support temporarily
 * yofel is quiet then - don't know enough about qtwebkit
<yofel> aakshay: you should have a new tab open at the top with my name
<aakshay> yofel: yes.. " == kyofel [5de7a0d4@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.231.160.212] has joined #kubuntu-devel"
<aakshay> yofel: this one
<yofel> no...
<yofel> wait
<aakshay> yofel: sry.. then
<aakshay> yofel: ok
<yofel> aakshay: it should look like that for you http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/webchat.png
<aakshay> yofel: ya got it
<ScottK> debfx: What do you think about including https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/707794 in the next upload?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 707794 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> slangasek is asking me about it.
 * slangasek waves 
<debfx> ScottK, slangasek: so switch to egl would break all applications using direct opengl calls?
<slangasek> correct
<ScottK> debfx: OTOH, apachelogger can finally be happy he gets good performance on his n900.
<slangasek> mitigated by the fact that a) there are only a handful of these, b) they'll be unusably slow on almost all available arm hardware anyway due to the lack of accelerated opengl drivers
<ScottK> I think we need to switch, it's just a question of when.
<slangasek> (ogra says that opengl software drivers are good enough on his AC100, but he seems to be in a minority position on this question)
<ScottK> slangasek: n900 is a target for us this cycle and we need gles for that, so we definitely want it.  The only question is now or after Alpha 3?
<ScottK> If it's just the impacts identified in the bug, then I think we ought to go ahead.
<ScottK> debfx: What do you think?
<ScottK> In ~20 minutes I can retry the last of the unbuilt KDE packages on armel, so we should be done with that before this can affect us.
<debfx> ScottK: can we easly disable opengl support for the affected applications?
<ScottK> Except avogadro, AFAIK, yes.
<yofel> did you already build Qt with that on any other arch? since I'm getting EGL error in stellarium since a few days ago http://paste.kde.org/5949/
<ScottK> Shouldn't.
<ScottK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65166814/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-powerpc.python-qt4_4.8.3-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is also vexing me.
<yofel> I filed a bug on that, but apport is as slow as ever at retracing
<debfx> ScottK: before switch to GLES the patches for the kde packages should be ready
<debfx> also do applications that have no direct opengl code still work (e.g. is  the abi stable)?
<slangasek> debfx: timing-wise, requiring the GLES patches to be ready before uploading qt4-x11 with gles enabled on armel may mean we miss alpha 3
<slangasek> I think if we want this for alpha3, it's more practical to take the qt4 patch asap and work on the reverse-deps in parallel
<debfx> ScottK: I'm basically ready to upload qt. do you want to enable gles?
<ScottK> slangasek and debfx: I"d say let's go for it.
<ScottK> (i.e. enable gles)
<ScottK> debfx: I can replicate the powerpc python-qt4 build failure locally on i386.
<nixternal> ScottK: need a PPC? :)
<nixternal> i can fire it up for you
<ScottK> nixternal: No. It's something that affects all archs.  It only hit ppc in the archive because it got tried later.
<ScottK> /tmp/buildd/python-qt4-4.8.3/build-2.6/QtOpenGL/sipQtOpenGLpart6.cpp: In member function 'void* sipQGLContext::chooseVisual()':
<ScottK> /tmp/buildd/python-qt4-4.8.3/build-2.6/QtOpenGL/sipQtOpenGLpart6.cpp:187:16: error: 'chooseVisual' is not a member of 'QGLContext'
<ScottK> /tmp/buildd/python-qt4-4.8.3/build-2.6/QtOpenGL/sipQtOpenGLpart6.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_QGLContext_chooseVisual(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
<ScottK> /tmp/buildd/python-qt4-4.8.3/build-2.6/QtOpenGL/sipQtOpenGLpart6.cpp:708:59: error: 'class QGLContext' has no member named 'chooseVisual'
<ScottK> /tmp/buildd/python-qt4-4.8.3/build-2.6/QtOpenGL/sipQtOpenGLpart6.cpp:708:84: error: 'class QGLContext' has no member named 'chooseVisual'
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^
<ScottK> I looked at the change in the last upload and don't see how it could affect that, but it seems to have.
<debfx> ScottK: so enabling egl breaks python-qt4
<ScottK> debfx: No.  As in even before that.
<ScottK> It looks like it's the uTouch patch that did it.
<debfx> ScottK: egl is currently enabled
<ScottK> Ah.
<debfx> (accidentally)
<ScottK> Ooh.
<ScottK> and you're fixing that?
<debfx> already fixed
<debfx> in bzr
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> I'd say let's get gles in and upload.
<debfx> that's why I want to upload qt, but as the builders are still on manual it's not that urgent
<ScottK> debfx: It takes 24 hours on armel and it's not on manual, so may as well give it a head start.
<debfx> ScottK: you are confident that python-qt4 can be fixed in time?
<ScottK> I think python-qt4 is fine with gles.
<ScottK> I think it's your egl thing it needs.
<debfx> gles also eanbles egl
<ScottK> Oh.
<yofel> debfx: how do you disable egl? need to test something
<ScottK> I need to study up on my *gl* acronyms.
<ScottK> debfx: In that case I'd say it's already broken and we may as well move forward.
<debfx> yofel: passing -no-egl to configure
<yofel> thanks
<debfx> ScottK: well then go ahead and apply the gles patch
<ScottK> I thought you were going to upload it?
<debfx> oh I see, you want me to be responsible for breaking armel again ;)
<ScottK> Yes.  Of course.
<ScottK> You've almost got the whole package ready anyway.
<slangasek> ScottK, debfx: where would you like the current gles enablement patch?  attached to the bug report?
<slangasek> or are you working from a different patch?
 * ScottK looks at debfx to answer (assuming he's not going to chicken out)
<ScottK> slangasek: He's working from https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu I believe.
<debfx> slangasek: are there any changes compared to the one on the bug report?
<debfx> (except that my -no-egl change broke it, but I can fix that)
<slangasek> debfx: yeah, the two patches appear to be equivalent
<slangasek> (we did a patch from scratch here and came up with the same thing; the main difference is that I included the gles2 options in the same ORed dep w/ libgl)
<ScottK> debfx: I found a Gentoo patch that claims to fix pyqt4 with egl.  I'm testing it now, so don't let that hold you back.
<debfx> slangasek: are you ok with these changes? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/151
<slangasek> debfx: looks good to me
<ScottK> debfx: My python-qt4 test build is past where egl kills it, so I think I have a patch.  Will egl ben enabled on all archs or just armel?
<debfx> ScottK: just on armel
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Once Qt is done, I'll take care of PyQt.
<ScottK> Did someone just retry kdenetwork on armel?
<valorie> eh, probably too late to ask Riddell a question.
<valorie> but just in case you are still awake, Riddell -- better to use an svg or just a png for a dot story?
<yofel> iirc he's gone over the weekend
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-27
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, I'll include both links and he can do as he likes
 * ScottK thinks tiff would be good too.
 * debfx finally uploads qt
<ScottK> OK.  I'm confused.
<ScottK> How can lack of a symbol that's (arch!=armel) on armel be treated as a mising symbol?
<ScottK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65213090/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.kdesdk_4:4.6.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> - (arch!=armel)_ZN6Kasten19AbstractViewFactoryD2Ev@Base 4:4.5.95
<ScottK> +#MISSING: 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu2# (arch!=armel)_ZN6Kasten19AbstractViewFactoryD2Ev@Base 4:4.5.95
<debfx> ScottK: I've fixed that in bzr
<debfx> it should be arch=!armel
<ScottK> debfx: Ah.
<ScottK> debfx: Care to upload that one too then?
<ScottK> We'll need that to get fully built on armel.
<ScottK> (and to get kdevelop off depwait)
<debfx> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<effie_jayx> guys sorry if this is kinda inflamatory topic
<effie_jayx> but I am very uneasy about Qt, can anyone express certainess that we are going to be fine with regards the future after the infamous nokia deal
<slangasek> I am happy to offer you expressions of certainty about the future for a modest fee
<slangasek> :)
<effie_jayx> heh
<effie_jayx> slangasek: name your price
 * effie_jayx runs
<valorie> effie_jayx: there is a legal agreement that KDE e.V. has
<valorie> http://www.kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php
<effie_jayx> valorie: thanks
<valorie> you aren't the only person with doubts and questions!
<effie_jayx> valorie: It just seems so quiet about the future of Qt.
<effie_jayx> I am currently working on building a prototipe of a twitter client called turpial
<effie_jayx> we are moving it away from gtk, I am building a prototipe I need to present in some time around may
<effie_jayx> tere are some doubts in the devel team after the deal
<ScottK> effie_jayx: My read of it is that if Nokia stopped developing Qt, it would be possible for another company to pick up the work.  There are no guarantees in the world, but I don't think it's something to worry about too much right now.
<valorie> I believe that Nokia is drawing a breath after the big announcement
<valorie> and it will take a few weeks before all becomes clear
<valorie> but they aren't the only big Qt users
<ScottK> Right.  There's a lot of companies with commerical interest in Qt continuing.
<valorie> http://vimeo.com/20317311 <--- some of us Ubuntu-Women at the last UDS
<apachelogger> effie_jayx: there being no official statement is a good thing, companies like nokia only throw them out if they need to sell you crap with loads and loads of sugar on it
<apachelogger> or if they want your money
<apachelogger> or both
<apachelogger> mostly it is both I presume
<effie_jayx> right
<effie_jayx> very eye opening thanks guys
<ScottK> apachelogger: qt4-x11 with gles on armel is building.
<apachelogger> ScottK, effie_jayx: about the free qt foundation ... basically if nokia were to discontinue development qt would go BSD and thus reach the ultimate level of freedom for everyone to do with it as they please
<apachelogger> which is something no company would like to happen as that is basically like throwing away your intellectual property
<apachelogger> ScottK: groovy
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have gcc fix yet though?
<ScottK> No idea.
<effie_jayx> you guys are amazing
<effie_jayx> just though i'd let you know
 * apachelogger hugs effie_jayx
 * apachelogger also builds phonon on windows
<apachelogger> building stuff on windows is most awful
<effie_jayx> I can imagine
<apachelogger> ScottK: no patch in yet
<effie_jayx> I am a konvert to KDE from pure admiration of your work
 * apachelogger blushes
 * apachelogger also goes Oo over silly proposals on kde devel lists
<effie_jayx> so keep it up, I am looking around to see and learn hopefully
<effie_jayx> but no easy task, docs are a bit messy, I tried fixing it a bit but I am too insecure at times
 * ScottK remembers the conversion.
<effie_jayx> It was mostly you and makenzie pounding at my gnome habits
<valorie> so we have a new docs team member?
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> DarkwingDuck always does everything
<valorie> but one of these days I'll figure out how to contribute more
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> we could always write an AI to help out
<effie_jayx> valorie: I have tried. But I am not sure if things are ok
<effie_jayx> If I left anything out
<effie_jayx> or if things are outdated
<effie_jayx> valorie: I could definetelly start doing more docs
<effie_jayx> I enjoy kde and I know enough to document
<effie_jayx> my spelling sucks due to my duffy fingers but heck
<effie_jayx> I was also apointed by dholbach to give a talk on Qt since there was nothing
<effie_jayx> on Ubuntu developer Week
<effie_jayx> Am i doing too much OT??
<apachelogger> not as long as none of the overlords complain ^^
<ScottK> effie_jayx: No.
<ScottK> effie_jayx: If apachelogger can go on about fluffy Unicorns and rainbows, I think it's fine to talk about documentation (which is on topic).
<valorie> effie_jayx: I was told to send my changes to DarkwingDuck and/or jjesse_
<apachelogger> -.-
<valorie> they'll make sure everything is correct technically
<valorie> and I'm more than willing to check spelling and grammar
<valorie> that's my strength
<valorie> valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com
<valorie> sweet dreams apachelogger
<valorie> you are working LATE
<yofel> it's sunday, so 3am isn't too late ^^
 * apachelogger is actually watching pr0n on windows for phonon debugging reasons
<apachelogger> that is hardly work
<apachelogger> as long as it does not crash that is
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> which it of course won't because I work on it
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
 * apachelogger commands explorer to die and sshs to kollide for tarball inspection
<effie_jayx> valorie: shall come up with a list of pet peeve docs and see if it makes sense to fix them 
<effie_jayx> the ones about development are obviously my interest ;)
<effie_jayx> I think I fixed most netbook ones already
<effie_jayx> qtcreator nightly does not come with examples for QML?
<valorie> effie_jayx: I'm just learning, so ping me with anything you want me to check for spelling etc.
<slangasek> apachelogger, ScottK: no, no gcc fix yet
<apachelogger> sometimes I am amazed by my own madness http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=phonon-vlc.git&a=commitdiff&h=36e5c6c4b7e40ec4f23c7b778ae6c7096a60e43a&hp=b632d69465cc738f641b4af826f18645e172e949 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there, something to remember for later use ^
<jjesse_> does anyone know if amd64 natty no installs in virtualbox?
 * apachelogger does not
<jjesse_> well trying is the only way to find out right?
<yofel> you'll get a better chance in #ubuntu+1 - both installers seem all sorts of broken recently though, so good luck
<apachelogger> probably
<jjesse_> nope :)
<jjesse_> explosion
<apachelogger> yofel: di worked when I tried
<apachelogger> ubiquity was broken beyond repair though :/
<jjesse_> exploded on program "synaptikscfg" according to apport-bug
<jjesse_> and rekonq still crashes everytime i try to open it on amd64
<maco> oh well that's interesting
<maco> i now get emails when ~kubuntu-dev is assigned them. emails are like "because you are a member of..." and i'm like "i'm what? oooooh because dmb delegates...huh." 
<jussi> hrm, can anyone recommend a site (that isnt the FSF site) that explains freesoftware and more importantly why free software? (oh and a bit about making money with free software would be nice also)
<valorie> http://opensource.org/about ?
<valorie> http://www.opensource.org/node/552 <--- good
<valorie> of course there is The Cathedral and the Bazaar
<valorie> but.... esr, ewww
<valorie> I like the article, however
<jussi> valorie: hrr... many of the OSI's links to presentations are broken (and their site _really_ needs updating). 
<valorie> that's the thing about moderates, you know?
<valorie> they don't have the fanatics to keep up the energy
<jussi> heh
<jussi> In anycase, Im looking for something fairly simple - a nice presentation or shortish article that clearly explains (its for someone with little interest in software)
<jussi> So something like cathedral and bazaar is a bit too heavy for him ;))
<valorie> yep
<valorie> too bad we or KDE don't have something like that
<valorie> but we don't seem to
<valorie> too meta, i guess
<chocolaate-maan> look http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<valorie> that needs to be done freenode-wide
<valorie> it's hit most chans I'm in
<jussi> valorie: we've been working on finding a staffer
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I think most people on this server are smart enough not to click
<valorie> but.....
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aye aye captain
<shadeslayer> ok FYI rekonq alpha 2 was tagged, it has raster enabled by default, should we disable it or keep it? ( i'm testing it out on maverick in a few minutes )
<debfx> shadeslayer: we'd want to disable it
<shadeslayer> okey dokey ...
<bambee> apachelogger: collin said me that I am a good candidate :D
<bambee> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> kewl :D
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> is there a natty build where i can test file sharing?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: um .. it should be enabled in Maverick/Natty packages
<shadeslayer> by default
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can commit that patch regarding the KNS3::Button?
<tsimpson> I wish LP would stagger the bug watch updates a little
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> magic ISP
<Quintasan> yofel: hey, is it possible to do this upgrade magic for our normal kde branches?
<yofel> probably, but someone with better bzr foo than me should look at that - not sure if it'll break anything
<Quintasan> kdegraphics done
<debfx> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well it aint working...
<apachelogger> bambee: cool
<bambee> there are official plasmoids implemented in qml ? (by official I mean on upstream)
<GreyGeek> test
<yofel> failed
<GreyGeek> hey folks,  I haven't been able to contact DarkwingDuck via his email.   I have a document.xml file to give to him, or someone, for Natty's documentation.
<GreyGeek> Wow, this place is dead!
<bambee> GreyGeek: like a sunday...
<GreyGeek> I've never seen it this dead on previous Sundays...
<ScottK> debfx: Pong
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/UKZDI.png \o/
<JontheEchidna> bambee: I know that plasmoids have been written upstream in QML, but I don't know if any are in distribution at this point
<bambee> JontheEchidna: I found few examples on gitweb.kde.org but nothing else...
<bambee> JontheEchidna: have you a name ?
<JontheEchidna> I'd checkout playground in the old svn repositories. They might not be migrated to git yet
<bambee> JontheEchidna: it was not in kdebase-runtime ? 
<JontheEchidna> as I said, I don't think that there are any QML plasmoids being shipped with official KDE
<JontheEchidna> there might be some in here: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/
<JontheEchidna> hmm, this looks interesting: http://gitorious.org/plasmoid-examples/plasmoid-qml
<bambee> JontheEchidna: indeed
<JontheEchidna> bambee: the plasma-mobile Git repo has some QML plasmoids too
<JontheEchidna> [13:01:25] <CIA-20> Marco Martin master * r11e0306 plasma-mobile/research/applets/appletstrip/ (5 files in 3 dirs): a QML containment like the horizontal newspaper
<bambee> great :D
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure the folk in #plasma will also be able to help should you have any questions
<debfx> ScottK: could you please upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qtwebkit-source_2.1~really2.0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ximion> hi!
<ximion> recently got bug #725824 reported against projectM
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725824 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "projectM does not launch anymore, crash at start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725824
<ximion> does someone know if there's a problem with Qt4.7 and the latest X.org regarding OpenGL?
<ximion> (bug #725148 against Stellarium deals with a very similar issue)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725148 in stellarium (Ubuntu) "stellarium crashed with SIGSEGV in QGraphicsScene::setSceneRect()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725148
<yofel> ximion: stellarium works again for me since today
<Riddell> there was an issue with qt and gl this week
<yofel> hi Riddell
<ximion> yofel: I'm unable to reproduce this issue, that's why I'm asking :P
<ximion> Riddell: Which issue?
<ximion> (could this be the reson for the projectM bug?)
<yofel> ximion: I *did* get that EGL error 2 days ago, not anymore
<ScottK> debfx: Not today.  Maybe JontheEchidna could do it.
<ScottK> ohhh or Riddell.
<ScottK> Riddell: Qt/GL is fixed.  We took the plunge on gles on armel.  It's almost done building.
<ximion> ScottK: Thanks! (This explains the error)
<ximion> Then I can close the bug.
<alkisg> Hi, does anyone know if/why kde-l10n-* packages in Ubuntu are completely different from the Debian ones? We're interested in getting some translated docbook files added to kde-l10n-el...
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-20
 * Ezim are going to bed. bye!
<jussi> Good morning everyone
<Darkwing> Anyone else having major akonadi and PIM issues with 12.04?
<jussi> Darkwing: I havent noticed them, but havent used the 12.04 PC since friday
<Darkwing> I updated last night and BAM it died. :(
<jussi> Darkwing: nice birthday present :P
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Happy birthday Darkwing! | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<pvivek> could anyone suggest me on some beginner bugs. I am searching. I am unable to find something which i can understand
<Riddell> pvivek: to triage?
<Riddell> or to fix?
<pvivek> Riddell : this will be first time. I was thinking of contributing by starting to fix bugs
<Mamarok> Riddell: the patch you proposed yesterday, I finally got the CMake.Lists.txt from oneiric and could apply the patch partially, it rejected the WIN32 part, but I guess that is OK?
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes
 * Mamarok tries to build now
<Riddell> pvivek: fixing bugs needs the relevant skill to fix it, c++, python, packaging, etc
<Riddell> pvivek: triaging bugs needs ability to diagnose and decide on importance and if it can be sent elsewhere
<Riddell> so it depends on your skills and interests :)
<Mamarok> arghs, now I get this: 
<Mamarok> CMake Error at src/CMakeLists.txt:27 (add_subdirectory):
<Mamarok>   add_subdirectory given source "themes" which is not an existing directory.
<pvivek> Riddell : I have  the basic knowledge of c,c++,python. i am ready to learn more. i'll start with fixing. After i get used to stuff , i'll get a better knowledge on how to evaluate on bugs
<Mamarok> triaging is easier than fixing IMHO :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: if you're using the oneiric CMakeLists.txt file with amarok from git then they won't go, that's an old source file in a new package
<Mamarok> oh crap, why did you have to move that mysql in the first place?
<pvivek> Mamarok : will give it a try. 
<Riddell> pvivek:  Bug 928400 language selector kde bug  is a python coding one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928400 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "systemsettings crashed with AttributeError in onSystemLanguageApply(): 'QtLanguageSelector' object has no attribute 'writeSysLangSetting'" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928400
<Riddell> [Bug 928009] [NEW] Kubuntu missing someKDE API 4.6 include files    is a C++ issue, I've not looked at it, might be a non-issue for all I know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928009 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu missing someKDE API 4.6 include files" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928009
<Riddell> [Bug 919460] Re: Default config path setting for Kgpg is out of date   needs a checkup on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919460 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Default config path setting for Kgpg is out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919460
<Riddell> getting krdc to use kde telepathy  worth investigating
<pvivek> Riddell : thanks will look into them :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: you can try applying the patch from precise or just applying it by hand
<Riddell> pvivek: good luck!
<Mamarok> Riddell: I tried, but that didn't work
<Mamarok> can't I just add a path so it finds the library?
<Mamarok> I don't need a multiarch build
<gorgonizer> Riddell: I ran into Launchpad bug 928009 whilst trying to add the TV search feature to nepomuk..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928009 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu missing someKDE API 4.6 include files" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928009
<Riddell> Mamarok: rebuilding mysql isn't trivial
<Riddell> gorgonizer: mm, so real problem then, probably upstream's fault
<Mamarok> how on earth can I build from git then?
<Riddell> Mamarok: cloneing
<Mamarok> it worked fine with Oneiric without having to tweak anything, why on precise?
<gorgonizer> Riddell: it appears that there should be a kde-runtime-devel package containing header files for nepomuk so new nepomuk sources can be built.. I resolved it personally by getting the Red Hat packge of the same name and running it through Alien.. seems to work fine..
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> pvivek: ^^
<Riddell> Mamarok: precice patch applies fine to git people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/telepathy-qt4_0.9.0+repack-0ubuntu3.debdif
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/DIFF
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> patch -p1 < DIFF
 * Mamarok tries again
<pvivek> Riddell : i was thinkin of lookin at it :P
<Mamarok> Riddell: doesn't work: http://paste.kde.org/425654
<KRF> Mamarok: you're doing sth wrong, worked like a charm for me
<KRF> is your CWD amarok/?
<Mamarok> CWD?
<KRF> current working directory
<Riddell> you need to be in the top directory of the checkout
<Mamarok> ah, let's try again...
<KRF> we need to fixup FindMySqlAmarok.cmake in our repository to handle this
<KRF> i'll take care of it when i find the time
<Mamarok> now I get this:
<Mamarok> patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line
<Mamarok> Hunk #1 succeeded at 36 with fuzz 1.
<Mamarok> for the third file
<Riddell> "succeeded" is the critical word there
<Riddell> it's all good
<Mamarok> OK :)
 * Mamarok builds again
<Mamarok> it worked :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a lot!
<Mamarok> KRF: ditto
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> Mamarok: worth writing this up on the amarok wiki for new developers
<Mamarok> I will right now
<Mamarok> Riddell: updated the wiki: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/2.0_Development_HowTo#Changes_in_MySQL_for_Kubuntu_Oeniric_and_Debian_Sid
<Riddell> Mamarok: nice, can you add the command needed and say it needs to be run from top checkout directory?
<Riddell> hmm we can get rid of kubuntu-common now
<Riddell> no need for it without netbook
<Mamarok> yes, will do that now, I had to update my blog as well :)
<Sput> apachelogger: with the upgraded KDE, multidisplay works fine again, thanks for pointing me to the reason :)
<shadeslayer_> \o
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer_ 
<shadeslayer_> ssup Riddell
<Riddell> working on kubuntu active seeds
<Riddell> agateau_: is it an idea to use lightdm-kde on kubuntu active?  (unsupported tech preview remix at best)
<shadeslayer_> ^ I have one argument against that
<shadeslayer_> I have yet to find a way to disable autologin
<shadeslayer_> oh wait, for active that's a good idea
<Riddell> :)
<shadeslayer_> because you usually dont' have a keyboard :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer_: yes that’s why I dislike kdm for kubuntu-active
<shadeslayer_> bulldog98: hehe :D
 * Riddell removes oxygen-icon-theme-complete from kubuntu/desktop for i386 as a quick way to get CD size down
<bulldog98> shadeslayer_: btw we don’t have dolphin in the active seed and kpat is also missing
 * shadeslayer_ ponders why his program crashes at 130       addr->s.ip4.sin_family = AF_INET;
<bulldog98> shadeslayer_: and the seed starts plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer_> bulldog98: best to tell that to Riddell
<bulldog98> Riddell: ^
 * shadeslayer_ has no access to seeds
<Riddell> bulldog98: does kpat have a suitable active UI?
<Riddell> bulldog98: does dolphin have a suitable active UI?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I have played it often with touchscreen it works quite good without any change
<bulldog98> Riddell: also I recommend using calligra-active and kontact-mobile
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll have time from Wednesday
<bulldog98> on
<bulldog98> to check for active
<Riddell> groovy, adding calligra-active and kontact-mobile
<Riddell> upstream says filesystem isn't very plasma activey so no file manager
<bulldog98> that’s ok as soon as it really runs plasma-active
 * Riddell ponders about if plasma-widget-menubar should be on active
<Riddell> 11:03 < notmart> it uses startactive (own repo) instead of startkde
<Riddell> 11:03 < notmart> so a session could be created in whatever login manager that uses startactive
<Riddell> rbelem: any plasma to package that? ^^
<Riddell> got weird typo there
<Riddell> rbelem: any plans to package that? ^^
<jussi> o/
<Riddell> india woken up, now it's the fatherly Finnish to wake up
<Riddell> jussi: how's the bairn?
<jussi> Riddell: doing great! (she got a name, as you probably noticed from /topic) :D
<bulldog98> jussi: congrats
<jussi> :)
<jussi> thanks bulldog98
<bulldog98> Riddell: when will the new image be build?
<Riddell> jussi: "Darkwing"?
<jussi> Riddell: ...
<Riddell> bulldog98: dunno I hope to play with scripts today, nobody knows what needs done so it might be easy or I might get blocked
<jussi> Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Happy birthday Darkwing! | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<Riddell> jussi: almost Scottish sounding :)
<jussi> Riddell: hehe
<yofel> morning
<yofel> congrats jussi :D
<davmor2> jussi: Congrats to mrs jussi 
<davmor2> jussi: oh and you :)
<yofel> is there any other impact of disabling -Bsymbolic-functions for a package other than a bit slower library loading?
<bulldog98> Riddell: could you ping me if a new image is ready?
<Riddell> oh I'll be pinging the whole world if I get it working :)
<Riddell> yofel: I'm not sure, maybe agateau_ or barry know
<bulldog98> Riddell: you can ping me to test it on my touchpad
<yofel> k
<bulldog98> s/touchpad/tablet/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "Riddell: you can ping me to test it on my tablet"
<Riddell> bulldog98: that's i386 based?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> great
<bulldog98> Riddell: it’s an ExoPc sponsered by Intel
<Riddell> bulldog98: oh did you get that at a geek event?
<bulldog98> Riddell: desktopSummit
 * bulldog98 doesn’t know if he can come to Akademy this year (university and I still don’t know when exams will be)
 * yofel has school and definitely has no time :(
<bulldog98> yofel: :(
<bulldog98> yofel: do you come to LinuxTag in Berlin this year?
<yofel> no, I would be able to if it was a week later...
<Riddell> bambee_: get the N9?
<bambee_> Riddell: yes :)
<bambee_> wonderful device really
 * jussi has an n950 and agrees with bambee_
<bambee_> well, wonderfly os and device
<Riddell> n950 surely isn't n9?
<bambee_> both run on meego harmattan
<bambee_> but the hardware is different, jussi: can you confirm?
<Riddell> ah yes. kde packages now being worked on by djszapi for harmattan
<jussi> yeah, some hw parts are different
<jussi> like the screen, and camera, and lack of NFS, and the fact the n950 has a physical keyboard...
<jussi> but its the same processor/platform
<Riddell> iphone users are all happy without a physical keyboard, how does the n9 fare for that bambee_?
<bambee_> I think I am confusing with the n900
<Riddell> bambee_: ok but does the n9 work well without one?
<tazz> n900 > N9 > n950
<tazz> no actually n900 >> N9 > N950 (just because it has a physical keyboard)
<apol> tazz: n950 has a keyboard too
<tazz> apol, hence n950 is better than N9
<tazz> oops
<apol> :P
<tazz> n900 << N9 < N950 
<tazz> :D
<jussi> n950 is nice, but I want the n9 screen
<apol> they're all awesome and dead :D
<tazz> apol, N9 and N950 have better hardware.
<apol> yes
<tazz> also take into account that they all run on a dead plate form. So if you are going to spend money. Make sure this device is for fun/hacking. Not your primary means of communication.
<jussi> tazz: dead plate form? 
<jussi> dead platform? 
 * jussi uses n950 as a primary device and it works well...
<tazz> yea sorry for that. Disabled auto-correction now :p
<jussi> besides, mer/nemo is hardly dead...
<tazz> i hardly see any more releases for pinetree
<tazz> pinetrail*
<bambee_> Riddell: yes it does
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<rbelem> Riddell, it is almost done
<bulldog98> rbelem: hi
<rbelem> bulldog98, heya :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: what are you working on atm?
<rbelem> Riddell, i didnt finish it because my son got a flu
<rbelem> bulldog98, finish startactive and declarative-plasmoids
<bulldog98> rbelem: kool
<rbelem> bulldog98, after that finish the seeds and meta package
<bulldog98> do we have a startactive as the startcommand in the session file for plasma-active
<rbelem> bulldog98, it will install its own desktop file in the /usr/share/sessions
<bulldog98> rbelem, Riddell: meta package is good, should we coordinate the packages on a wiki page ore something like that
<bulldog98> rbelem: the only thing we need is that you can deinstall plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook, without having to deinstall plasma-active
<rbelem> bulldog98, yup... i think it will work this way now
<bulldog98> rbelem: I’ll test it at  4 a clock UTC and will report what’s broken
<rbelem> thanks bulldog98 :-)
<bulldog98> should I setup a wiki page for the kubuntu active package seed?
<rbelem> bulldog98, there are still some apps that need packaging
<bulldog98> rbelem: I’ll write a maths exam at wednesday
<bulldog98> after that I’ll have time
<rbelem> bulldog98, yup :-) there is a meta package in the kubuntu-active ppa
<rbelem> bulldog98, you can start form there
<rbelem> bulldog98, and this one lp:~kubuntu-active/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active-seed
<bulldog98> should I create a wiki page Kubuntu/Active page on our wiki?
<bulldog98> so we could track what packags are still to do, which are in the archive, what’s in the seed/meta-package etc
<bulldog98> Riddell, rbelem, apachelogger: ^
<rbelem> bulldog98, yup :-)
<BluesKaj> I see the new pacucontrol in pulseaudio finally has a proper role to play in enabling DD, DTS and EAC3 passthru to a DAC ... makes me happy , so far :)
<apachelogger> rbelem: you know a script that creates an html page would be much nicer ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, iirc it can be paste in the wiki. its format is wiki friendly
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> just a thought ^^
<bulldog98> so I’ve got a first list running https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Active
<bulldog98> rbelem, Riddell: how do I build the seed for testing?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: build?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: germinate
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> will spit out a list of all stuff that is pulled in by the seed
<apachelogger> building an actual image from the seed is idefinitely more complex :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but that’s what I wanted :(
<apachelogger> bulldog98: do we have a seed already?
<apachelogger> if so, I guess talking to cjwatson is in order to get ISOs built from the seed
<bulldog98> yes in bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active-seed/
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I guess he’s offline
<yofel> bulldog98: -> #ubuntu-devel
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<apachelogger> bulldog98: why would you switch to pvlc on active?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: testing it out? and I think it’s the best working backend
<apachelogger> that entirely depends on what you judge on http://community.kde.org/Phonon/FeatureMatrix :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok we stick to gstreamer
<bulldog98> mgraesslin: for active should we use the gles kwin or normal kwin on i386?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: no gles
<bulldog98> ok
<JontheEchidna> I finally fixed my wifi by reverting to linux 3.0.0 and deleting/re-adding my connection info :D
<yofel> hey JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<ScottK> rbelem: Why is kde-active-artwork arch any?  It looks like all arch independent content?
<ScottK> err kde-artwork-active
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^?
<ScottK> I accepted it, but please check for the next upload.
<Peace-> anyone knows where dolphin read the places ?
<Peace-> i can't figure out where my places are stored 
<rbelem> ScottK, my bad :-(
<ScottK> rbelem: Not a big deal.  Please fix for next time.
<rbelem> ScottK, oki
<rbelem> thx ScottK 
<rbelem> Peace-, it is a bookmark file
<rbelem> Peace-, ~/.kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml
<Peace-> rbelem: good
<rbelem> Peace-, i'm working to improve the places view. it will ready for 4.9
<Peace-> rbelem: it should organize the stuff better 
<Darkwing> Morning
<Darkwing> ish
<Peace-> for example put download music documentes etc 
<rbelem> Peace-, i agree
<rbelem> Peace-, next kde/kubuntu release it will look better
<Peace-> and there is a way to put buttons on the right (up forward etc )
<rbelem> and with more funcionality
<Peace-> ?
<rbelem> Peace-, in the current code?
<Peace-> well i am using 4.8 
<rbelem> Peace-, i'm not sure
<rbelem> Peace-, you can change the buttons order
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: welcome back :)
<Riddell> < bulldog98> rbelem, Riddell: how do I build the seed for testing?
<Riddell> bulldog98: as I say that's not a trivial thing
<Riddell> but maybe kubuntu-active meta package has appeared in New, seen it ScottK ?
<rbelem> bulldog98, you can use wome linaro tools
<rbelem> one minute
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ping
<Riddell> rbelem: I tidied up the seeds which are now at ~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active.precise
<Peace-> rbelem: well i did this http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/20/plasma-desktopu10131.png it's very simple but i guess on the right would be more intuitive and comfortable
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: Not sure how to trigger, but this : http://paste.kde.org/426038/
<rbelem> thx Riddell 
<Peace-> Riddell: hey how are you ? are your problems improving ?
<shadeslayer> It was searching for some codec that dragon player wanted
<Riddell> bulldog98: so if you have ideas on what should be on/off the active images then edit that
<Riddell> bulldog98: there's also a kubuntu-active-meta package that'll need updated on changes
<Riddell> Peace-: yes a wee bit better every day thanks
<bulldog98> Riddell: lp branch?
<Peace-> good
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active.precise
<Riddell> the meta package has a script to update on that
<Peace-> on telepathy can your login ? i mean with gmail?
<Peace-> *you
<rbelem> bulldog98, https://wiki.linaro.org/LiveHelper/Hacking
<bulldog98> rbelem: my tablet is i386 based
<rbelem> bulldog98, you can build i386 images with that
<bulldog98> rbelem: nice
<Riddell> Peace-: yes
<Riddell> hi starbuck1 
<Riddell> (again)
<Peace-> Riddell: wtf i get this mission-control[10408]: segfault at 2c ip b71ea92c sp bf9f1e70 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3116.0[b71b4000+f5000]
<Peace-> and it dosn't connect
<Riddell> Peace-: shrug, ask a telepathy person
<Peace-> :D
<bulldog98> Riddell: I meant a branch for the meta package
<Peace-> rbelem: that file is created from something it seems there is not on /usr/share/kde4/apps
<Riddell> bulldog98: none, it's just a script that updates from that branch
<Riddell> apt-get source kubuntu-active-meta and see
<Riddell> Peace-: mkdir ~/.cache/dconf/  is the bug I know about
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/b0958751ac8fe20a35f9cfc22cd22efbcd05e7b0
<shadeslayer> \O/
<Peace-> Riddell: but i have that folder i will try to remove the file i have into
<ScottK> Riddell: I already let the active metapackage out of New.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> Darkwing: chit chat in an hour?
<Darkwing> Riddell: Aye
<Riddell> Darkwing: best ping people so they don't forget :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: I was going to send an email but, Akonadi isn't working anymore.
<Darkwing> How do I install the QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL'
<yofel> Darkwing: is libqt4-sql-mysql installed?
<yofel> and akonadi-backend-mysql
<Darkwing> No and No.
<yofel> bad
<Darkwing> Why would those have not have updated with the update for 12.04?
<yofel> iirc there was a conflict at some point which removed those
<yofel> but that should've been fixed
<Darkwing> It hadn't as of this morning but it works now.
<Darkwing> Thanks yofel
<yofel> which backend *did* you have installed btw.?
<yofel> as at least one is required
<Darkwing> akonadi settings said that mysql was there but, it wasn't.
<Darkwing> I'm not sure
<yofel> what does this say? apt-cache policy akonadi-backend-*
<Darkwing> http://paste.kde.org/426080/
<yofel> hm, sqlite was installed instead
<Darkwing> But, it wouldn't load with sqlite either.
<Darkwing> :/
<Darkwing> It was pissing me off LOL
<yofel> if the backend is changed you still need to change it in the settings too
<yofel> or otherwise akonadi simply fails
<Darkwing> I listed MySQL as my backend after I installed. It's working well now.
<Darkwing> and it handles my massive inboxes just fine in 4.8
<Darkwing> Riddell: sent
<Riddell> gosh it's wendar, were you at fosdem wendar?
<wendar> Riddell: yup, were you?
<Riddell> wendar: I was running the KDE stall, didn't see you over the hallway on the ubuntu one though
<wendar> Riddell: it was so intensely busy there, it seems like I missed a lot of people
<Riddell> that always happens, it's an intense event :)
<wendar> Riddell: I planned to spend the whole day at the Ubuntu booth, but it was so crowded, it seemed kinder to walk about to sessions and leave them the space
<Riddell> I don't blame you for not being at the ubuntu stall, it was directly opposite toilets with blocked plumbing :)
<wendar> Riddell: I did spend an hour or so chatting in front of it
<wendar> Riddell: ah, the random chance of conference booths :)
<apachelogger> one more time
<Riddell> chit chat happening now
<Daskreech> crap >_>
<bulldog98> Riddell: somehow kde-workspace depends on plasma-desktop or plasma-netbook, which makes kubuntu-active being deinstalled, if I deinstall plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook
<ScottK> Probably need to add some plasma-active thingy as an alternate depends.
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  all seems well here with pulseaudio now..passthru etc all working ..pavucontrol is finally doing it's job 
<BluesKaj> btw vlc backend is working again in phonon ...haven't used gstreamer since 
<mikecb_> does it work with vlc 2?
<BluesKaj> mikecb_,  if you mean VLC media player 2.0.0 Twoflower , yes 
<shadeslayer> ^ can confirm
<BluesKaj> but I'm not talking about the player mikecb_ , i mean the phonon-vlc-backend
<BluesKaj> aka phonon-backend-vlc , officially
<mikecb_> sweet
<mikecb_> so the libbluray stuff and such will vork
<BluesKaj> mikecb_,  yes it should , I have some DD and DTS encoded videos copied from bluray which work fine ...the setup in pavucontrol is critical tho  , if you use pulseaudio 
<Riddell> nixternal: launchpad code hosting is worse in japan I hear
<Riddell> ec2 machines available on request
<JontheEchidna> Has anybody taken a peek at apol's muon-mobile branch? Pretty neat stuff. http://imgur.com/a/J85o7
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure that he'll blag about this in a month or so. :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: awesome candidate for kubuntu active?
<JontheEchidna> (Or that there will be a blag)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's the dream. (He's being sponsored by Netrunner-OS to do Muon work for them)
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: looks good
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's very nice of somebody
<JontheEchidna> :P
<bulldog98> if I find time I’ll package that in kubuntu-experimental
<JontheEchidna> we'll be merging it into git master this week, currently it's in the "newui" branch on git
<JontheEchidna> adds a build-dep on libkdeclarative
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh is there a muon way to set apt proxy?  (user question I had this week)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it'll follow the system proxy (http_proxy env var)
<Riddell> it will?  won't it follow an apt setting in /etc/apt ?
<JontheEchidna> that too
<Riddell> but not the KDE proxy I presume
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> it'd really be nice if KDE just provided an interface to set the system proxy
<JontheEchidna> as it stands, QApt uses APT to get the proxy info, which will first look in /etc/apt and then fall back to http_proxy
<Riddell> so no GUI way to do it?
<JontheEchidna> no
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I could be cajoled into giving QApt a "set proxy" function and then get Muon to set it with the KDE proxy
<Riddell> well I'd say software-properties is the right place to do it
<Riddell> but glatzor and Kubuntu haven't touched that in years
<JontheEchidna> I think the last thing that was done to it was some bugfix patches by amichair
<JontheEchidna> or maybe it was bambee
<JontheEchidna> I forget now :P
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, not much going on there
<Riddell> this is more than a bug fix, it needs done in both Qt and GTK UIs
<Riddell> or at least the backend and Qt and let the GTK UI fend for itself :)
<amichair> that was indeed long ago :-)
<apachelogger> software-properties needs to go away!
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you regrow that stuff in muon maybe? :P
<JontheEchidna> I eventually would like to do that
<apachelogger> but you are busy with minecraft, I know :P
<apachelogger> all my goto guys are busy with minecraft for some reason :P
<nixternal> ok, gonna go do some work. i shall stop by again later. i will take a look at ubiquity, which i have been, and i must say, what a head ache it is
<nixternal> later
<apachelogger> +1030058950211012595^20292810404852323453
<apachelogger> Darkwing: around?
 * apachelogger wonders about bug 655646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 655646 in kopete (Ubuntu) "Kopete's icon not shown in system tray" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655646
<apachelogger> agateau_: all your fault :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/21/plasma-desktopdW2223.png
<apachelogger> your notifier has a bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also that time should be incremented IMHO
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if one leaves the app open on some virtual desktop and never logs out it gives bogus information when one tries to start it again
<apachelogger> (it being a kuniqueapp and all that)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-21
<Krawlezt> What will be new in Kubuntu 12?
<DasKreech> Krawlezt: The year
<Krawlezt> yeha ofc that but more? 
<DasKreech> Usual stuff
<DasKreech> Newest KDE etc
<apachelogger> what a features for 12.04 anyway?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> DasKreech: and other than that?
<apachelogger> I think I'll upload the new bootsplash tomorrow, waiting for sheytan could take a while
<apachelogger> should I also swap the ksplash though?
<apachelogger> Riddell: thoughts?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/bootriya.ogv
<Riddell> apachelogger: full colour plymouth splash is nice but make very sure it degrades nicely when plymouth has limited colours
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't that when we use the text splash?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know, the reason we use limited colours is because of worries like that
<Riddell> text splash is for when plymouth can't do graphics at all but there might well be modes that it can do but without full colour support
<apachelogger> oh no
<apachelogger> text splash is about KMS apparently
<Riddell> but I don't know, work out who's good this plymouth in ubuntu now
<apachelogger> man this is confusing
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: but we had a logo there?
<apachelogger> so does ubuntu
<apachelogger> I am not sure color really is a problem there
 * apachelogger looks for a way to force broken colors
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I might be wrong
<apachelogger> will have to ask around
<apachelogger> no kernel fb seems to even have a setting to set the color space
<apachelogger> so that will be tricky to test even if it is a concern
<apachelogger> perhaps ditch the revised theme also in our ppas?
<apachelogger> that aleast ensures greater testing audience
<apachelogger> plus the worst that can happen is that boot splash looks very white
<apachelogger> at 16bit it might look not the best, but shouldn't be a problem
<apachelogger> 8bit and mono would be very white
<apachelogger> but I think we'd have reports if that were a problem, cause the gradient would also fail horribly on <16b
<apachelogger> and I used the wrong image
<apachelogger> brrr
 * apachelogger really does not get why the ksplash does not use proper ariya
<apachelogger> Riddell: any objections to changing the ksplash though?
<apachelogger> unifies the splashes
<Riddell> apachelogger: changing to what?
<apachelogger> see video
<apachelogger> same dotty thing as boot splash
<apachelogger> just did that to try the qml engine
<apachelogger> really cool thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: dots on ksplash?
<Riddell> apachelogger: good with me but is it going to annoy upstream/destroy our upstream friendly reputation?
<apachelogger> we still us their artwork :P
<apachelogger> only with dots instead of the icons
<Riddell> do it then
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/21/plasma-desktopdU2223.png
<Riddell> ksplash needs a new maintainer anyway :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you make that ksplash theme the upstream default?
<apachelogger> doubtable
<Riddell> it's worth it for upstream if it gets rid of the stupid different scaling algorithms in kdm/ksplash/plasma
<apachelogger> I could throw it in with the other default options
<apachelogger> FWIW: upstream still uses ksplashx
<apachelogger> which needs to go away in due time anyway IMHO
<apachelogger> wayland for supremacy!
<apachelogger> is it just my system or are we shipping the wrong splash background? 
<apachelogger> file:///usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/1920x1080/background.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that ariya for you?
<apachelogger> or grey with gradient
<Riddell> ls: cannot access /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/1920x1080/background.png: No such file or directory
<Riddell> /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/1920x1200/background.png is ariya
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> wrong eitherway then
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kde-base-artwork/ksplashx-themes/default/1920x1080/background.png?view=log
<apachelogger> should be that
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> ask upstream
<apachelogger> I have not the slightest idea
<apachelogger> yofel and I were wondering too the other day
<apachelogger> that thing is saver for color though
<Riddell> ok so we already diverge from upstream to fix their sillyness, no harm in doing it more :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: mine too
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, we could use that thing for plymouth ;)
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/21/plasma-desktoppV2223.png
<apachelogger> that is 8bit of that image
<apachelogger> almost no diff
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/21/plasma-desktopzo2223.png mono
<apachelogger> so I really do not think our present gradient would not have caused bug reports if plymouth were to use the theme on mono ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: be careful I have black/white monitors and I’m gone use them against you :P
 * apachelogger has black yellow, so go leave me alone
<apachelogger> yellow > white
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I think I might have one of those left over, too :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think afiestas needs to talk to upstream about this ^^
<apachelogger> they might have used the gradient because it looks better
<apachelogger> which is not wrong
<bulldog98> apachelogger: artwork improvements are always good
<apachelogger> ah bulldog98 you surely knojw what cool new stuff we will have in 1204?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: new KDE Version lightdm-kde (tech preview), telepathy-kde (mention the plasmoid)
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh one more thing ... this splash will increase the initrd size by about 3mib (the size of the background)
<apachelogger> which increases startup time a bit, though I did not measure it so I cannot say for sure whether it matters
<apachelogger> though it should not (assuming the initrd is on one block of a hdd)
<Riddell> apachelogger: uses more memory during startup?
<Riddell> oh more disk reads
<apachelogger> it should be in graphics memory, so that does not matter (unless vesafb is used I suppose)
 * Riddell snoozes
<apachelogger> that incidentially is also the reason I did not go with my original plan of having the splash use the best-fit version if the wallpapers-extra package is installed
<apachelogger> (I had an initrd of 54 mib^^)
<apachelogger> Riddell: nini
<Tema90> gello
<Tema90> hello
<koolhead17> Riddell: around
<Riddell> hi koolhead17 
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/426374/
<Riddell> weird reply to a previous weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/426380/
<Riddell> "bulldog98 extended their membership" yay he still loves us!
<bulldog98> Riddell: isn’t there a tipo in it?
<koolhead17> Riddell: i will give him 12.04 kubuntu CD no worries!! :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: go ahead
<koolhead17> will mail him. :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: a typo by people who are incapable of understanding communication?  surely not
<Riddell> ooh Qt takes over canonical bug 934270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934270 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "We need to drop the current GTK+ UI in favor of the Qt UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934270
<Riddell> when I'm incharge of Qt in ubuntu desktop I'm not going to let that team get away with that kind of forced late technical nonsense, they'll be as well behaved as the kubuntu community :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: make Ubuntu do as much Qt stuff as possible :)
<Riddell> I can quietly add plasma to the seeds, nobody will notice :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: don’t do that canonical will start to modifiy KDE as much as possible :)
<Riddell> that's fine, plasma makes that easy to do, they can have an ubuntu-default-settings packages and kubuntu just needs to not install that and it's all good
<bulldog98> Riddell: but if they start patching stupid stuff into that (and no upstreaming it)
<Riddell> the nice thing about plasma is you wouldn't need to do much of that, you'd just write custom plasma plugin widget in the worse case
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok so you can go on :)
<bulldog98> maybe they should pay aaron for doing plasma :)
<Riddell> they had their chance, he's now going to be the competition (ooh but with cooperation possibilities I should say)
<micahg> I'd suggest adding some KDE feature task to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2012
<micahg> s/KDE/Kubuntu/
<kubotu> micahg meant: "I'd suggest adding some Kubuntu feature task to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2012"
<Riddell> maintaining language selector!
<Riddell> micahg: trouble is gsoc mentoring needs manpower and who knows how much manpower kubuntu will have in the summer
<micahg> right, well, if P won't see any kubuntu feature work, that's fine
<micahg> otherwise, I believe it's cheaper to mentor than do it one's self
<micahg> well, for feature scale things at least :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: who is responsible for lightdm-kde? the autologin does not work
<Riddell> bulldog98: agateau_ (who's on holiday)
<Riddell> and didn't someone say autologin couldn't be turned off yesterday?
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> Riddell: problem is I wanted to use autologin for the tablet (and kdm autologin enabling isn’t easy) do you know an alternative for easy starting a session in autostart?
<Riddell> 10:40 < shadeslayer_> I have yet to find a way to disable autologin
<Riddell> bulldog98: so ask shadeslayer the trick
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: how did you get lightdm to autologin? I can’t get it doing that
<yofel> weird bug of the day: bug 937553 (someone was actually using that?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937553 in Kubuntu PPA "No more "Stripes" wallpaper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937553
<yofel> someone add that back to -extras, I'll be off most of the day
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure how one enables autologin, it was enabled by default
<shadeslayer> at least for me
<yofel> the lightdm kcm has an auto-login setting
<Riddell> also can ask the upstream Robert Ancell who's in #ubuntu-devel (but on Australia time)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: the kcm is a bit broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I couldn't find it with kcmshell4 --list as well
<shadeslayer> altho it does appear in systemsettings
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger actually needs to attend bday party stuff, no upload today -.-
<apol> does anybody here know anything about loging in to ubuntu sso from a client?
<Riddell> apol: no that's probably a question for ubuntu one people
<shadeslayer> I bet apachelogger knows a thing or two :D
<Riddell> apachelogger might have looked into it when he was doing gsoc
<Riddell> and been knocked back by their undocumented and changing APIs
<Riddell> but maybe they've changed
<shadeslayer> iirc he had his code somewhere on his LP account
<shadeslayer> apol: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/kdeui
<shadeslayer> More stuff here : https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger
<apol> hmmm
<apol> thanks guys
<apol> Riddell: do you know where can I find these people?
<Riddell> apol: probably something obvious like #ubuntuone?
<Riddell> try dobey on #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<apol> Riddell: hmm ok, although i've had bad experiences in these waters :P
 * apol gets a pirate parrot and a pirate woody leg
<apol> arr xD
<Riddell> apol: by the way ubuntu one has been ported to PyQt so I expect the easest thing to do is get hold of/wait for that and use it
<shadeslayer> you forgot the "mmmmmmmm"
<shadeslayer> Alrighty, I'm off to sleep, not so well today
<apol> Riddell: well, it shouldn't be that hard... I'd expect some oauth magic...
<apol> Riddell: anyhow, I'll wait and see what they say and maybe reconsider if it's way too hard
<apol> Riddell: btw do you know anything about when would I see some PyQt+ubuntuone code?
<apol> as in before april, maybe?
<Riddell> apol: yes they are wanting it to go into ubuntu desktop toot sweet
<Riddell> they're just working out a plan for disk space
<apol> toot sweet = tout suite (like in french)?
<Riddell> bug 934270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934270 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "We need to drop the current GTK+ UI in favor of the Qt UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934270
<Riddell> ...
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/934270 "We need to drop the current GTK+ UI in favor of the Qt UI "
<Riddell> apol: kenvandine might be the guy on the ubuntu desktop team who knows about it #ubuntu-desktop
<apol> Riddell: how bad would it be to depend on ubuntu-sso-client?
<apol> (when i say depend, I mean muon, sorry)
<peace> apport kde crash :D
<mikecb> so this is my thought on the ubuntu android dock.  My phone is mobile, which makes it good for mobile computing.  A dock can fit in a bag, granted, but a monitor?
<mikecb> This confuses me.
<ScottK> mikecb: How is this related to Kubuntu development?
<mikecb> sorry, meant for that to be in ubuntu-dev
<ScottK> OK.
<barry> Darkwing: ping
<barry> Darkwing: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpolehn-gmail/kubuntu-docs/fix-818500/+merge/90239
<starbuck> ScottK: regarding ubuntu on android: you think that would also be possible with Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Sure.
<maco> barry: my last email to the loco list surprised crimsun
<ScottK> It'd be easier with KDE and plasma than Ubuntu/Unity stuff.
<barry> maco: i loved your last email
<ScottK> maco: link?
<maco> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-dc/2012-February/002883.html
<maco> crimsun didn't know i downgraded from "motu" to "power user"
<mikecb> lol
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> maco: How'd you downgrade?
<maco> ScottK: i clicked the "leave team" button on launchpad.net/~motu
<starbuck> ScottK: you know how they do it with ubuntu? as an app?
<maco> starbuck: i'd assumed it was like how there's cyanogenmod as an alternative android os
<mikecb> so you'd have to root your device?
<maco> mikecb: given the "get in touch" button on the website, i dont think they're aiming at USERS doing the install
<mikecb> good point
<starbuck> its just intriguing to think it could be done with kubuntu instead
<ScottK> maco: Oh.  Sigh.
<maco> ScottK: i stopped doing dev a year ago. i just made it official now.
 * ScottK nods
<starbuck> i would love a mobile device with android in "phone-mode" and full blown kubuntu in "connected-mode" anywhere I go :)
<starbuck> of course the synching part (contacts, emails) between android and kubuntu could be tricky...?
<mikecb> you'd need akonadi
<mikecb> theres a google contact provider
<starbuck> maybe that is also a reason canonical stopped kubuntu officially, because they now fully concentrate on bringing ubuntu/unity to the masses via the phones, so they don't care for widespread kubuntu anymore...
<Riddell> evening
<barry> Riddell: hi.  could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpolehn-gmail/kubuntu-docs/fix-818500/+merge/90239
<Riddell> trivial typo merge?  sure
<barry> Riddell: i would have sponsored it but i don't have perms to push to the trunk branch, and i didn't want to skew them
<Riddell> those pesky perms, why aren't ubuntu-core-dev part of ubuntu-core-doc I wonder
<ScottK> Riddell: When I asked the question I was told that core-dev don't necessarily understand what makes good docs so it wasn't appropriate.
<Riddell> uh huh, but core-dev should be able to understand their own limitations
<Riddell> barry: anyhoo, merged, thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd have thought so.
<ScottK> I kind of LOL'ed when I was told that.
<barry> Riddell: thanks, and yeah :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-22
<nixternal> anyone ever just do a dist-upgrade from an EOL release to something recent?
<nixternal> i got a new client today that is using Kubuntu for a server :/  don't ask, it seems his old IT guy used it because he liked it, but it is edgy 6.10. All I can do, other than spending hours do a fresh install, which I just might end up doing, it try a dist-upgrade, but I am kind of scared of potential issues I will have to deal with
<ScottK> debfx: What would you think about switching the quassel core apparmor profile to enforcing?
<debfx> ScottK: sounds good but I haven't tested it with quassel 0.8
<Riddell> apol: ubuntu-sso-client-qt is in the archives
<apol> Riddell: what does that exactly mean? it's already in kubuntu?
<yofel> !info ubuntu-sso-client-qt precise | apol
<ubottu> apol: ubuntu-sso-client-qt (source: ubuntu-sso-client): Ubuntu Single Sign-On client - Qt frontend. In component main, is extra. Version 2.99.4-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 33 kB, installed size 322 kB
<Riddell> apol: no it's in the archives and available to install, I yet know if it works
<yofel> which reminds me I never finished ksecrets
 * yofel takes another look at that
<apol> Riddell: ok, since it's not going to happen until 12.10 we'll have the time to figure something out
<Riddell> apol: it is going to happen to ubuntu desktop
<Riddell> kubuntu is a complete unknown
<apol> :)
<apol> Riddell: well I guess that if I make muon to use it, we can pull it, no? at least optionally
<Riddell> apol: yes
<yofel> apol: it's in main, so feel free to use it
<Riddell> for kubuntu beware of disk size on kubuntu for 12.04, for 12.10 it won't matter
<apol> :)
<Riddell> and I haven't got it to work yet so beware of it needing unknown gtk bits to actually work
<apol> Riddell: well, I discussed about it with #ubuntuone people (they turned out to be good people in the end, as always :D)
<apol> Riddell: apparently it won't pull ugly gnome stuff in the future
<apol> like keyring (they use secret service api)
<apol> it's still using python a lot, but I think kubuntu already uses that, right
<yofel> right
<Riddell> we do like our python (well I do)
<Riddell> and we do need to package ksecretservice
<yofel> I'm just trying to rebuild kdelibs again, for some reason amd64 always had dep-issues in my other ppa https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/staging/+packages
<BluesKaj> "morning
 * bulldog98 just noticed, that we need activeAir theme for ksplash, if we want to use startactive
<Riddell> bulldog98: put it in the seeds then?
<bulldog98> Riddell: do we have that somewere?
<ScottK> debfx: I don't think 0.8 changed anything relevant to apparmor profiles.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's not clear what's going on with Ubuntu and ubuntuone.  The initial proposal for splitting PyQt4 wasn't adequate and I don't know if dobey will have time to work on it some more.
<rbelem> bulldog98, it is in kde-artwork-active
<bulldog98> rbelem: kool I’ll add that to the seed
<bulldog98> following error ocurs: http://paste.kde.org/426890
<Riddell> ScottK: what was wrong with the PyQt4 split proposal?
<Riddell> if dobey doesn't have time to work on it then everything else on the client side of ubuntu one for this cycle will go to waste, bad planning somewhere
<ScottK> It would have broken packages that depend on python-qt4 and use some of the modules he split out into seperate packages.
<ScottK> Even with the split it's not clear they have room.
<bulldog98> Riddell: ^
<ScottK> They may ship just an Ubuntu One installers.
<bulldog98> rbelem: can you tell me what’s happening here? http://paste.kde.org/426890
<markey> hey all
<markey> on dist-upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 I'm stuck with this error:
<markey> E: Internal Error, Could not early remove libcups2
<markey> any ideas how to get out of this?
<Riddell> dist-upgrade isn't a supported way to do release updates, only the upgrade tool is
<markey> doh
<Riddell> which is another way of saying, sorry I don't know
<markey> now I'm stuck with a half upgraded system
<BluesKaj> markey,  upgrading to the next release is now done with  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Quintasan> markey: Theoretically you could force remove it via dpkg, try upgrading and then installing it and pray nothing breaks meantime
<markey> Quintasan: thanks I think I'll try that
<Quintasan> markey: I'm not held responsible for any dead kittens
<markey> yeah I guess it can't get much worse though
<markey> Quintasan: do you know the syntax for this force remove?
<markey> the man page is kinda confusing
<yofel> markey: dpkg -r<package>
<yofel> add --force-depends if it doesn't want  to remove it due to dependencies
<yofel> *-r <package>
<Quintasan> thanks yofel
<markey> thanks
<markey> yiikes, now the same thing happens with libaudio2
<markey> I'm getting the feeling this system is hosed
<markey> oh wow, now it's continuing
<markey> maybe, just maybe, I'm lucky
<Quintasan> repeat until $(works)
<markey> yep
<markey> why I didn't upgrade with KPackageKikt: It didn't offer to upgrade. I've ignored the upgrade notification for ages. today I finally wanted to upgrade, but it wasn't offered
<bulldog98> Riddell: why have I no commit rights to kubuntu-dev?
<yofel> bulldog98: because you are no kubuntu-dev?
<yofel> (yet)
<Riddell> it has a process similar to kubuntu-members
<yofel> kubuntu-members have commit rights to ~kubuntu-packagers only
<Riddell> but don't let that put you off
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> so I need to work a bit
<bulldog98> no problem
<yofel> file a merge request and poke one of us
<Riddell> you neeed to organise a meeting with the rest of the ~kubuntu-dev members and convince us you're competant (which won't be hard)
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<yofel> or apply for kubuntu-dev ;)
<schnelle_> yofel: what is the status of new version of kmess? is it packaged for precise? 
<yofel> schnelle_: not yet, did they publish it?
<schnelle_> not yet on their official site
<schnelle_> tagging in git is not enough?
<yofel> It's better to have the official tarball
<schnelle_> well one of devs said: 
<schnelle_> <ruben> I don't have the full access to the sourceforge account
<schnelle_> <ruben> so can't upload the tarbal myself
<schnelle_> so they are probably waiting so dev eith upload rights
<schnelle_> to upload it...
<schnelle_> I will poke them again :)
<bulldog98> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active.precise/+merge/94205
<Riddell> bulldog98: I'll do it
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> thanks
<markey> yofel: Quintasan: it seems I was lucky after all, the upgrade worked. but now I'm still missing libcups2 and libaudio2, which I had force-removed earlier. apt-get install says "can't find file". how could I get them back?
<markey> (I don't have any sound now)
<yofel> hm, that can't find file sounds familiar....
<Quintasan> markey: look in /etc/apt/sources.list for oneiric entries and change them to precise
<Quintasan> apt-get update
<markey> apt-get install claims it's already installed. but --reinstall gives this error
<Quintasan> then try cleaning the /var/cache/apt/
<markey> "precise"?
<Quintasan> i.e remove all debs from that directory
<yofel> Quintasan: wrong release
<Quintasan> yofel: Oh
<yofel> markey: maverick
<Quintasan> s/maveric/oneiric
<Quintasan> y?
<yofel> hm, he said 10.10
<markey> erm, 11.10
<markey> typo
<yofel> ah, oneiric then
<markey> it's oneiric now
 * Quintasan wonder why amarok crashes on windows for him
<markey> should I simply rm -f /var/cache/apt?
<Quintasan> it worked
<Quintasan> nah
<Quintasan> markey: rm -r *.deb /var/cache/apt
<markey> ok
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> bleh bleh
<Quintasan> don't issue that
<markey> ok
<Quintasan>  rm -r *.deb /var/cache/apt/*.deb
<Quintasan> more like that
<markey> alright
<markey> no that doesn't work
<yofel> wrong again, rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<markey> :)
<markey> thanks
<yofel> and rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*
<markey> no dice, same error
<markey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<markey> Need to get 0 B/173 kB of archives.
<markey> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<markey> E: Internal Error, No file name for libcups2
<bulldog98> markey: have you tried passing -f ?
<markey> yeah, doesn't change anything
<tsimpson> markey: have you tried issuing "sudo apt-get clean"?
<markey> nope
<markey> let's see
<markey> no dice
<Quintasan> markey: try aptitude
<markey> doh, same thing
<markey> I guess there must be a solution
<yofel> markey: can you try: rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<yofel> run apt-get update and try again?
<markey> nothing is in /lists
<markey> only an empty /partial folder
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> running 'apt-get update' doesn't put anything there?
<markey> ah yes, now there is a lot in thre
<markey> hah, figured it out after googling
<markey> "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libcups2:amd64 libcups2:i386"
<markey> this does the trick
<yofel> multiarch
<yofel> just great -.-
<markey> yep.... I would never have guessed the solution
<yofel> mind filing a bug about apt giving nonsense error messages?
<yofel> or incomplete ones at least
<ScottK> I think it's known.
<yofel> hm
<yofel> k then
<markey> one more reboot, maybe then the sound will work again
<markey> hmm nope, no sound
<markey> got it working. just some phonon settings misconfigured
<markey> yay
<markey> thanks all for the help :)
<ronnoc> Darkwing: Ping
<markey> back at home
<markey> this multiarch thing was really a bitch
<markey> are all packages like this now?
<shadeslayer> markey: most, yes
<shadeslayer> markey: they got rid of ia32-libs iirc
<shadeslayer> it's a better solution than those libs I believe
<shadeslayer> or so I'm told
<shadeslayer> *sigh*
<markey> would be nice if --reinstall could detect this, and use the correct syntax for multiarch
<yofel> well, it's the right way to do it, just the implementation in dpkg and apt is buggy
<shadeslayer> Prime got a boot unlocker tool
<markey> I mean, you need deep insider knowledge for coming up with this (unless you are lucky with google, like I was)
<shadeslayer> markey: then again, you were doing it wrong :P
<markey> that's what I wanted to add: despite me screwing up badly, everything went fine in the end. shows how good the packaging system is
<shadeslayer> yeah, dpkg is quite robust
<markey> yep
<markey> I was using Arch for a while. the packaging just does not compare
<shadeslayer> I had some issues with libc6 itslef, still let me fix up my system
<markey> feels like the packages hold together with glue and saliva
<shadeslayer> haha ^^
 * shadeslayer drinks some more cough syrum
<markey> it's far easier to create Arch packages I hear, but it comes at a price :)
<shadeslayer> s/syrum/syrup/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "drinks some more cough syrup"
<shadeslayer> I tried arch once
<shadeslayer> nearly destroyed everything on my HD trying to install it
<shadeslayer> then again, I was naive ...
<markey> my experience was fairly positive in the beginning, until I wanted to install some lesser popular packages
<shadeslayer> :D
<markey> back then they also didn't have any dbg packages, that sucked a lot
<shadeslayer> they also don't have -dev packages
<markey> I think -dev is always included like in Gentoo?
<yofel> IIRC it was gentoo based, so I would assume they are
<markey> hm yes
 * yofel only used gentoo for a bit, never arch
<shadeslayer> idk I was told they had no -dev packages, lemme recheck
<markey> hey, honest question: what do you guys think of RPM these days (with zypper and all that jazz)
<markey> is it on par with dpkg/apt?
<shadeslayer> ah
<ScottK> My last experience with it was in 2006 with opensuse 10.1.  It was enough of a disaster for me to say never again.
<shadeslayer> yes, seems like the guy who I was talking to made a typo and my brain just registered -dev ... :P
<markey> ScottK: same here. but it has improved tons to be fair. I just don't know if it's as good as dpkg now
<shadeslayer> I became too comfy with apt/dpkg and everything else just seems pointless now
<markey> we use SUSE for some special cases at work (but Kubuntu on our devel machines)
<ScottK> I don't actually know, but when I look in rpm spec files they seem to be missing a lot of stuff we can do in /debian.
<maco> markey: zypper is a big improvement over yast omg
<markey> omg yast
<BluesKaj> dpkg does all the work , apt just relays the message
 * yofel has opensuse and fedora VM's, but never looked closely at rpm
<markey> the stuff of my nightmares
<shadeslayer> hehe
<maco> markey: though i dont know.... is it possible to batch import a bunch of repos in suse AND THEN refresh the available package list yet?
<shadeslayer> I tried out opensuse once, worked good for 10 minutes before slowing down and asking me accept a bunch of licenses
<markey> maco: I wouldn't know...
<maco> when i tried to use yast in 2007, you added a repo...then it refreshed..then you added a repo...then it refreshed...
<markey> I've written a couple of .spec files, the format is fairly sane
<maco> it took like a half hour to get repos set up so i could fix the broken graphics drivers
<yofel> from what I see it's rather easy to add patches to a package in opensuse
<maco> spec files make sense, they're just annoying in their monolithicness
<yofel> with quilt it's not too hard for us too
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> now it would be cool if you could do that from the launchpad UI
<ScottK> Ironically Libzypp is the disaster that caused me to leave opensuse.
<markey> maco: how do you mean monolithic? as opposed to what?
<shadeslayer> yofel: right after they fix the timeout issues when copying entire repo's
<ScottK> markey: One big file instead of a number of files in a directory.
<markey> ah yes
<maco> markey: in debian packages, you can have a file for each binary package generated, listing what goes in it. in spec files you just make a bajillion lines of text in one file
<maco> lots of scrolling, no side-by-side compare... 
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, that's only really doable by disabling timeouts for copying, matching the backend workload
<markey> that's not a huge issue though, usually you separate sections with comment lines
<markey> in practice that's ok
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> yofel: what I would really like would be some sort of CI system that integrates with LP
<shadeslayer> s/LP/bzr/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "yofel: what I would really like would be some sort of CI system that integrates with bzr"
<yofel> CI?
<shadeslayer> Continuous Integration ... or rather Continious Packaging in our case
<yofel> ah
<markey> next level: Continuous Delivery
<shadeslayer> and not just for PPA's, I mean for archive
<yofel> well, handling bzr and quilt conflicts is the more pressing issue
<shadeslayer> hehe
<markey> I guess that would translate to Rolling Releases for distros ;)
<shadeslayer> well, afaik you can handle that easily as well
<shadeslayer> as long as the patches are well documented
<shadeslayer> the first few lines usually have the git commit hash ( of a upstream'd patch )
<shadeslayer> so you just convert that hash to a bzr rev using the bzr-git plugin and compare it with the code branch
<shadeslayer> \end dream
<markey> is BZR usable when you are used to Git?
<yofel> *drool*
<markey> I always wondered why you don't use Git
<shadeslayer> markey: you get used to it
<shadeslayer> I mean, I know the basics
<yofel> markey: it tries to behave like a mix between git and svn, so takes a bit getting used to, but it's usable
<shadeslayer> unlike git, where I can do all sorts of stuff now
<markey> ok
<yofel> markey: launchpad doesn't support git <end of reason>
<shadeslayer> ^
<markey> hehe yeah, not your decision I guess
<shadeslayer> yeah, unless somehow we gain access to production servers <evil laugh>
<markey> I guess BZR is meant to be easier to use?
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's the idea I think
<shadeslayer> Anyone up for packaging KDevelop? I'm going to be AWOL starting tomorrow
<yofel> I like that it behaves synchronized like svn if I want it to (and that's how I usually want it to behave)
<shadeslayer> ^ I'm not in favor of that behavior
<shadeslayer> git gives you *alot* more flexibility in that scenario
<yofel> I committed something to git more than once only to forget to push and later wondering where that commit is
<shadeslayer> made a faulty commit and/or want to add more stuff your commit? git rebase -i HEAD~1
<yofel> I do sometimes use bzr like the DVCS that it really is, but it's nice that it can work both ways
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> git gets hard to track sometimes tho
<shadeslayer> when you have a bazillion branches ....
<yofel> now there I prefer git over bzr
<yofel> bzr essentially does branching the svn way....
<yofel> (fs-layout wise)
<yofel> only that merging is much easier
<shadeslayer> I just mean that managing branches can be a bit tedious with git, I've never tried out branching with bzr
<shadeslayer> or SVN for that matter
<yofel> shadeslayer: the moment you make a diconnected checkout with bzr you have a branch. You really can't do anything else but branching there
<yofel> svn branching was pretty much like svn tagging
<shadeslayer> so essentially, no real branching
<yofel> guess the rest
<shadeslayer> I've not really had alot of experience with svn
<shadeslayer> mostly svn co, svn commit and svn log :P
 * shadeslayer is a child of the git generation
<yofel> be happy about it
<shadeslayer> lol 
 * yofel is happy that he isn't a child of the cvs generation ^^
<shadeslayer> Interestingly, KDE has seen all 3 ...
<BluesKaj> do you guys remember the method to reinstall with alternate live cd , where just installing the OS without rteformatting would save the home dir data and desktop settings ?
<yofel> I know the live disk can do that, but I've never tried that with d-i
<BluesKaj> with just a / partition , no /home yofel
<shadeslayer> Just don't format the disk? Shouldn't it install over the existing install and not mess with other stuff?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  yeah , I recall doing so on 10.10 ...wondered if it still works
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: boot a live disk -> Back up data -> Reinstall ?
<yofel> IIRC ubiquity will remove everything except /home (and tell you that) if you tell it to install on a partition that has an ubuntu install on it
<yofel> needs the manual partitioning way
<yofel> I think
<shadeslayer> ^ Yeah, I'm not entirely sure either, so take a backup
<shadeslayer> just in case
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  I recall being very surprised that the data was still there , and the desktop settings ...didnt use ubiquity ...didnt reformat either
<BluesKaj> alternate install cd 
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: where is the kopypackages script?
 * shadeslayer doesn't remember
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-dev-tools?
<yofel> kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> I'll try and hack on it a bit tonight to see if I can get it to copy entire repos ...
<yofel> oh right, you wanted me to add copying all releases at one
<yofel> *once
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I'll try to do it tonight :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: in the option settings at the bottom, every case has a match against == from_release. Feed the other part of that check to copy_package instead of to_release and find a good way to expose that to the user and you're done
<yofel> would justify adding a variable for that
<shadeslayer> looking
<yofel> the release check should be a seperate method really
<yofel> would make things easier here
<shadeslayer> yofel: I might have a easier way
<shadeslayer> After:    if options.all: 
<shadeslayer> if I add, if len(args) == 2
<shadeslayer> then it simply means that the user did not specify the release
<shadeslayer> I can then copy all releases
<shadeslayer> ( I need to check if the first/second arg is a PPA ofcourse ) 
<yofel> hm yeah, that would work too
<yofel> which makes specifying the target release easy actually
<yofel> but needs some overally fixes in the script
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> shadeslayer: I have another idea, give me a minute
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> I'm just giving it a bit of structure as of now
<shadeslayer> It feels weird in python world
<shadeslayer> I've gotten too used to using C/C++
<yofel> now I need something to test this on..
<shadeslayer> well I can do that
<shadeslayer> I can just copy the tp packages from the official repo to my unoffical repo
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you writing that functionality?
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, essentially, yes ^^
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> let me know when its open for testing then :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your ec2 script seems outdated as well
<yofel> shadeslayer: committed
<yofel> use 'all' for the source and target release
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> works :)
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> yofel: have you read this btw : http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596001674.do
 * shadeslayer is thinking of buying it
<yofel> no
<DasKreech> Is that a jackalope?
<shadeslayer> DasKreech: looks like it :D
<shadeslayer> there's this as well : http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596158118.do?green=0793EC36-E771-5284-A742-0DCFF5606418&cmp=af-mybuy-9780596158118.IP
<shadeslayer> Well, atleast this confirms my data is actually encrypted with google : http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/22/plasma-desktopuo2537.png
<shadeslayer> Night everyone
<DasKreech> night
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it is a good book
<rbelem> shadeslayer, but not essential imho
<rbelem> bulldog98, no idea
<bulldog98> rbelem: hm bad plasma-desktop doesn’t even start
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-23
<JontheEchidna> lol: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35v6bh/
<nixternal> where is the kubuntu for android announcement? :p
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't kubuntu-active be arch: any instead of arch: i386?
<JontheEchidna> looks like update.cfg needs the archs enumerated
 * JontheEchidna fixes and runs the update script
<JontheEchidna> Funny thing, I was testing multiarch duplicate package filtering in Muon and found that kubuntu-active was only on i386 :P
<JontheEchidna> Uploaded kubuntu-active-meta 1.1 w/ the fix
<DasKreech> that's plasma active?
<Riddell> Darkwing: ping?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: the cookbook?
<shadeslayer> I kind of need such a book, I can read and understand python code, just need more practice writing it
<Riddell> find bugs and fix them, best way to get into a language 
<Riddell> we have plenty :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> plenty of python bugs?
<shadeslayer> Just don't point me to unity, too big a project for me to look into
<shadeslayer> erm
<Riddell> sure, language-selector has a nasty one that needs looked into I think
<shadeslayer> s/unity/ubiquity/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> bug 928400 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928400 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "systemsettings crashed with AttributeError in onSystemLanguageApply(): 'QtLanguageSelector' object has no attribute 'writeSysLangSetting'" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928400
<Riddell> oh fixed, nice, maybe ScottK's charm on pitti worked :)
<Riddell> ok software-properties-kde has an underscore on the "do you want to reload apt settings" dialogue when you close it that really annoys me
<Riddell> that'll turn you into a python expert!
<shadeslayer> interesting, I don't see it :S
<shadeslayer> I'm probably blind
<shadeslayer> pitti is awesome, he merged bluez as well
<shadeslayer> <3
<Riddell> shadeslayer: make a change, click close, dialogue "The information about available software is out-of-date" has _Reload
<Riddell> that string will come expect GTK
<Riddell> the _ needs changed into a & for Qt
<shadeslayer> nope, no _Reload here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what do you get?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/23/plasma-desktoprc2091.png
<Riddell> hmm, en_GB bug?
<shadeslayer> Lemme login into stable
<shadeslayer> same old same old
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it is an en_GB bug
<Riddell> well well
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok here's a real pythonic one for you
<Riddell> 1:35 < apachelogger> can't load DistUpgradeViewKDE (coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, tuple found)
<shadeslayer> wha
<Riddell> does the dist upgrade tool work in precise is the question
<shadeslayer> Need more context there
<Riddell> and oneiric
<shadeslayer> as in, upgrading *from* precise to precise+1 ?
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> I don't know, I've not looked into it
<Riddell> checkout update-manager, run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade, does it work
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: that was fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubuntu people broke it via security update
<Riddell> oh ever better
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're a great bug fixer, fixing bugs before I even know about them :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> well I'm sure there's loads more in those packages waiting to be fixed, language-selector, update-manager DistUpgradeKDE, software-properties etc
<shadeslayer> iirc the printer app is python as well right?
<shadeslayer> and it was broken or sth
<Riddell> oh yes, loads to do there
<Riddell> bugs in bugs.kde.org for that or just run it
<Riddell> it's not even feature complete (compared to gtk system-config-printer)
<Riddell> I think there's a bug where is runs a bit of gtk code that I hadn't replaced with KDE and of course crashes
<shadeslayer> I don't even have system-config-printer-kde installed
<shadeslayer> :P
 * Riddell feels so unappreciated :)
<shadeslayer> good god, this thing is *slow*
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209379
<ubottu> KDE bug 209379 in general "systemsettings printer settings crash startup [PyTuple_Pack, PyType_Ready, PyQt]" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=210133 looks trivial 
<ubottu> KDE bug 210133 in general "doesn't work - python backtrace" [Crash,New]
<Riddell> like I say, loads to do :)
<Riddell> things with stack backtraces are usually issues with the bindings, things with python backtraces are my bugs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's the other issue that CUPS permissions are different on Ubuntu than on fedora so they have some permissions issues we don't
<Riddell> or maybe I just don't use it with advanced enough cups settings to come across them
<shadeslayer> self.password = '' #FIXME not in Gnome version
<shadeslayer> self.passwd_retry = False #FIXME not in Gnome version
<shadeslayer> what's that?
<Riddell> dunno, something to do with me porting the GTK system-config-printer code to KDE
<Riddell> presumably those lines aren't in the gnome version and I reconed they were needed 
<Riddell> maybe it's a reminder to me to send it to the gtk maintainer
<afiestas> Is there any simple guide that allow me to:
<shadeslayer> Riddell:         host = None #FIXME should be loaded from somewhere ?
<shadeslayer> you load it 3 lines later on here :             host = cups.getServer()
<afiestas> have a ppa with: Qt 4.8, kdelibs, kde-runtime
<afiestas> I mean, a guide as simple as possible for cloning such packages and build them without having to become a packaging ninja
<Riddell> afiestas: all that is in precise, you mean on oneiric?
<afiestas> Riddell: yes, can't wait to next stable :/
<shadeslayer> afiestas: pad.lv/~kubuntu-ppa ?
<Riddell> afiestas: precise is actually quite stable, there's a new maintenance team to keep it so
<shadeslayer> http://pad.lv/~kubuntu-ppa
<shadeslayer> clickable++
<Riddell> afiestas: I doubt there's a guide for exactly what you want but it's a case of downloading the packages (for launchpad say) and running debuild to build them
<Riddell> s/for/from/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "afiestas: I doubt there's a guide from exactly what you want but it's a case of downloading the packages (for launchpad say) and running debuild to build them"
<Riddell> kubotu: I'm really not sure that's a useful feature
<afiestas> shadeslayer: is Qt 4.8 there?
<shadeslayer> huh, we didn't backport qt 4.8?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> FTBFS
<shadeslayer> :O
 * shadeslayer goes into fixoring mode
<afiestas> ok so, this is the thing
<afiestas> I develop a small server using calligra which will convert incoming files (odt,doc,etc) into png-jpg
<afiestas> for doing the deployment I recommended kubuntu, and they are doing it
<shadeslayer> yay :D
<afiestas> they successfully installed some packges from here or there and build the thing but I'm afraid that's not the way to proceed
<afiestas> I mean, for deployining something they should create a ppa with the branch, compile it using launchpad etc, right?
<shadeslayer> That would be the right way, yeah
<shadeslayer> they can setup daily builds of your code
<shadeslayer> automatic binary upgrades foreva
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, just make sure master is always stable and make features in branches :D
<afiestas> would be possible to hire someone from kubuntu (must be a packaging ninja :p) to teach them?
<afiestas> I tried a few times to learn myself debian packaging but always failed mainly because tehre is too much information around
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> afiestas: what do they need exactly?
<shadeslayer> I can setup automated builds if that's all that's needed ...
<afiestas> well they need packaging teaching but focused on Qt-KDE and skipping the huge manual about debian packaging I saw round there
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I thought you wanted a one off thing to setup everything
<afiestas> they should be able to do it theirselves imho
<afiestas> I alwasy think of this manual: http://hetland.org/writing/instant-python.html
<afiestas> we need something like that but about debian packaging :p
<shadeslayer> Unfourtunately debian packaging is not that ... trivial :P
<Riddell> pay shadeslayer to teach it, he accepts payment in stickers
<shadeslayer> lol ^
<shadeslayer> I have no time to teach stuff, just enough time to setup everything 
<Riddell> yeah that's probably the best thing, just set it up for them
<Riddell> (and charge your daily rate :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> seeing how there's no way to get plasma active on this tablet, I could use the dough to buy another one and experiment on that
<shadeslayer> Time to automate KDevelop
<Riddell> shadeslayer: automate the packaging?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how will you do that?
<shadeslayer> well, kgetsource and shell scripts
<Riddell> I don't know kgetsource, why not use uupdate?
<shadeslayer> uupdate?
<shadeslayer> I've never heard of that
 * shadeslayer looks
<Riddell> or whatever it is that uses debian/watch files
<shadeslayer> hmm, I'm not sure KDevelop has a watch file
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> okay, lets write a watch file in that case
<Riddell> kdevelop will give packagers some days notice so they'll need sftp'ed off the server anyway
<shadeslayer> actually they have it on the ftp server
<Riddell> yes after it's public
<shadeslayer> no as in it's public
<Riddell> well yes but for the 3 days before release it's private no?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/kdevelop/4.2.82/
<shadeslayer> iirc they don't do private 
<shadeslayer> plus we're so busy with the main KDE packages that we can afford a delay in KDevelop packages
<shadeslayer> the question now is, do we use kde/unstable or kde/stable
<Riddell> well whatever is appropriate
<Riddell> if the release date is known and is before yours then unstable
<shadeslayer> well yeah, it's before final freeze
<Riddell> folks, I'm your beta release manager
<Riddell> the okular package here needs looked into toot sweet http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<BluesKaj> ' Morning all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what needs doing to the kdev package here? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<debfx> Riddell: I don't think okular-odp-backend is on any image
<Riddell> debfx: no it's not but my instructions say to clear nbs and it will need doing
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt :D
<Riddell> packages then need moved from main to universe or universe to main
<shadeslayer> ah sec ..
<shadeslayer> kdevelop-custom-buildsystem should probably be in main, though it's a plugin and can happily stay in universe as well
<debfx> Riddell: sure but aren't you the one who wanted to take care of the koffice -> calligra transition?
<shadeslayer> not sure what to do about the other packages
<Riddell> debfx: oh it comes from calligra?
<debfx> koffice
<shadeslayer> Riddell: imho There's no added advantage of putting the plugin in main ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: then can you drop the recommends from kdevelop?
<Riddell> make it a suggests
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh, upstream made it clear that it should be a recommends
<Riddell> debfx: I can just delete it right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: then it needs to be in main
<Riddell> can't have it both ways
<debfx> can't we just move kdevelop to universe?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh, interesting, I thought packages in universe could recommend packages in main
<Riddell> debfx: not while it's on the DVD
<debfx> and drop it from the dvd or kill the dvd altogether
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes but packages in main can't recommand packages in universe
<shadeslayer> ah, not the other way around
<Riddell> debfx: it's too late to kill the dvd this cycle and I doubt we'd want to anyway
<Riddell> s/recommends/suggests/ is easier
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> wheesht kubotu 
<debfx> Riddell: why is it too late? we'd just not release that image
<shadeslayer> I'd drop KDevelop from the DVD ....
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<Riddell> debfx: we're past feature freeze, needs a dozen things changed, and people use the DVD
<debfx> Riddell: about koffice: I think we should just convert koffice into an empty native package that provides all the transitional packages
<Riddell> hmm calligra does make okular-backend-odp
<Riddell> oh okular-odp-backend vs okular-backend-odp
<Riddell> ok killing okular-odp-backend
 * debfx wants a odp-okular-backend ;)
<debfx> why do you want to kill it? it needs to become a transitional package
<Riddell> quick fix
<Riddell> feel free to do it properly else it'll be on my long todo list
<ScottK> Riddell: U/I freeze mail should probably go to u-d-a too.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's in the queue
<ScottK> Ah. OK.
<Riddell> alas admins have either moved on from ubuntu or are on holiday
<debfx> see that's what I'm talking about. we worry about extra stuff like releasing a dvd while struggling to take care of essential stuff (like supporting upgrades).
<ScottK> Lovely.
<Riddell> debfx: that's why we'll move to a single ~1GB image next cycle
<Riddell> ok demoting kdevelop to universe
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yup
<shadeslayer> hmm
<rbelem> shadeslayer, you can find good examples in other places
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> my first watch file
<shadeslayer> kdevelop: Newer version (82) available on remote site:
<shadeslayer> :D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i have this book here in the office and i just took a look once
<shadeslayer> rbelem: the cookbook? hmm
<rbelem> shadeslayer, and we used to do lots of python code
<shadeslayer> rbelem: where do you work anyway? :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, indt
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> ah
<rbelem> shadeslayer, nokia technology institute in brazil
<shadeslayer> yeah, I've heard about it :D
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> bug triagers: do any of these worry us for beta released next week? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04-beta-1
<shadeslayer> possibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-ru/+bug/935521 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935521 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu Precise) "kde-l10n-ru version 4:4.8.0-0ubuntu1 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> I could try and fix that tonight
<shadeslayer> I've seen those errors before
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (libicui18n.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> !file libicui18n.so.48
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file libicui18n.so.48
<shadeslayer> !find libicui18n.so.48
<ubottu> Package/file libicui18n.so.48 does not exist in oneiric
<shadeslayer> !find libicui18n.so.48 precise
<ubottu> File libicui18n.so.48 found in lib32icu48, libicu48, libicu48-dbg
<shadeslayer> Might need a build depend on one of those
 * ScottK is fixing seeds/meta.
<Riddell> guys is this to be worried about? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<Riddell> ScottK: meta needs updated for my kdevelop change
<Riddell> ScottK: what's up in seeds?
<ScottK> When you removed kubuntu-common you left it in the Task seeds for desktop.
<ScottK> Just fixed it and I'll upload meta here in a minute.
<Riddell> oh thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uhh, how does one use uupdate? I can't quite figure it out
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno I've never used it
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> same here
<Riddell> it's ment to update the whole packaging I think
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The man page is pretty decent.
<Riddell> if you can get a URL out of uscan to just download that's probably easier
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that's what I was going through
<shadeslayer> I think I expect too much of uupdate
<ScottK> Done.
<ScottK> http://notalwaysright.com/those-who-know-just-enough-to-be-dangerous/656
<Peace-> Riddell: xD http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/23/plasma-desktopNn4413.png
<debfx> shadeslayer: Unable to load library icui18n <-- that's a harmless warning message
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah, in that case, malinformed entry in the sources
<Riddell> Peace-: that plasma in a unity style?
<Riddell> ScottK: you and maco have the same addiction to that site? :)
<Peace-> Riddell: yes i have loaded my panels and i hae seleceted the human theme
<Peace-> for icons
<Peace-> *have selected
<Riddell> morning skaet 
<skaet> good afternoon,  Riddell,  :)
<starbuck> is it possible to do a full upgrade from kubuntu oneiric to precise?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> but it's untested :)
<Riddell> do-release-upgrade
<Riddell> actually kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<starbuck> is it already possible with "do-release-upgrade"?
<starbuck> or wait until beta?
<Peace-> i juyst installed kubuntu 12.04 in another partition 
<Riddell> starbuck: the options passed by running kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade should make it upgrade to precise
<Riddell> we'll be needing to test this for beta so thanks for taking the lead :)
<Peace-> xD
<starbuck> haha
<starbuck> :)
<starbuck> what does it actually do: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade ?
<Riddell> >cat /usr/bin/kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<Riddell> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d"
<Riddell> which runs the release upgrade tool same as the GUI prompt you to do after release
<Peace-> Riddell: i did ubuntu-bug stuff and :D it crashed 
<Peace-> after it has lauched firefox
<Riddell> Peace-: ubuntu-bug crashed?  did you get a backtrace?
<Peace-> yes and i have send it 
<Peace-> on mail i guess
<Riddell> Peace-: sent it where?
<afiestas_droid> Sha
<afiestas_droid> Ups
<afiestas_droid> sh
<Riddell> Peace-: launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport is the place
<Peace-> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854109
<starbuck> was there ever a GUI in Kubuntu for this?
<afiestas_droid> How can i install q 4.8 in oneiric?
<afiestas_droid> Trying to use backports experimental but somehow im still getting 4.7 in apt
<Riddell> starbuck: not for devel release upgrade, we don't want non-geeks to do that.  there is for the final upgrade.  but that command should just start a GUI
<Riddell> afiestas_droid: I think shadeslayer said it hadn't compiled
<Peace-> Riddell: when it crashed it did  all by itself open a mail to kubuntu-devel with tha backtrack into
<Riddell> Peace-: report on launchpad launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport
<Riddell> and shadeslayer will fix it, he's looking for python bugs :)
<afiestas_droid> Riddell oks :/
<Riddell> afiestas_droid: big red X beside it https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<afiestas_droid> And is it the only build?  or isit only the last  one?
<Riddell> afiestas_droid: I don't understand the question
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, i did
<afiestas_droid> It didn't build the last time or never did?
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, you just have to remove one build-dependency that only work on precise
<Peace-> Riddell: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/939597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939597 in apport (Ubuntu) "Automatic crash report generated by DrKonqi for Apport KDE." [Undecided,New]
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, and remove the related entry in the debian/rules
<afiestas_droid> rbelem but from where shou
<afiestas_droid>  i get it?
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, i can build it for you here
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, do you want?
<Riddell> thanks Peace- 
<afiestas_droid> rbelem how long will it take?
<Peace-> Riddell: btw i can't report the telepathy bug :D
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, ~20min
<afiestas_droid>  rbelem that would be super awesome! !
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, my new machine ia a xeon quad core with 24gb ram :-D
<afiestas_droid> Need qt 4.8 to have beautiful fonts in calligra
<afiestas_droid> Xd
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, nice :-0
<Riddell> Peace-: why not?
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, i will start now
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, which architecture do i build tha package?
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, amd64 or i386?
<afiestas_droid> 1min
<Peace-> Riddell: well when i do ubuntu-bug telepathy-stuff it just crash :D
<Peace-> Riddell: but i found a way i guess => changed default browser to konqueror and it seems it doesn't crash anymore
<Riddell> Peace-: remove apport-kde install apport-gtk
<Peace-> ahhh Riddell :D i didn't think to that 
<Peace-> Riddell: :D but it seems konqueor works with apport-kde 
<afiestas_droid> rbelem x86_64
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, oki
<afiestas_droid> rbelem your beercounter has increased
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, apt-get source qt4-x11 download speed 666 kB/s 11s
<rbelem> :-O
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, :-D
<afiestas_droid> rbelem then can I get kde4.8?
<afiestas_droid> Gimme gimme xd
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, updating pbuilder
<yofel_> Peace-: there's apport-cli if the GUI doesn't work
<Peace-> yofel: good
<Peace-> yofel: but it seems it s working with konqueror 
<Peace-> it's a firefox problem 
<Peace-> bah
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> afiestas_droid: looking into Qt now
<shadeslayer> afiestas_droid: I was updating kdevplatform
<starbuck> Riddell: distro update says: Checking for a new ubuntu release, No new release found
<afiestas_droid> shadeslayer thx, !
<shadeslayer> so many packages missing
<shadeslayer> :(
<afiestas_droid> shadeslayer for qt?
<shadeslayer> afiestas_droid: kinda, apt reports that it needs a really long list of packages, and then I noticed one in particular, pkg-kde-tools
<afiestas_droid> For compiling qt you need something from kde?
<Riddell> starbuck: mm interesting, I'll test it in a bit
<shadeslayer> It wants version 0.14.2 or greater, but oneiric has 0.14.1 
<afiestas_droid> rbelem if so many packages are missing how are youdoing it?
<shadeslayer> afiestas_droid: oh no, pkg-kde-tools are just a bunch of files that we use in debian/rules
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, removing those deps
 * afiestas_droid feels so noob :/
<shadeslayer> build scripts and stuff specifically made for packaging KDE
<rbelem> hahah :-D
<starbuck> Riddell: maybe because i have so many ppas and project neon, something interferes?
<shadeslayer> uhm, highly impossible for neon to interfere with stuff
<yofel> starbuck: what command did you use?
<Riddell> starbuck: no then it would say something like "can't calculate the upgrade"
<rbelem> afiestas_droid, pbuilder is downloading the build deps
<shadeslayer> oh xflux, what would I do without you
<starbuck> yofel: kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d"
<starbuck> but then, its not kubuntu, alright, sry, i think i know what i do wrong here :)
<yofel> hm, should work
<starbuck> not vanilla kubuntu ;)
<starbuck> so what does the command do anyway, so i can manually do it?
<Riddell> downloads the upgrader from the bottom of here and runs it http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<rbelem> Riddell, does pbuild-dist take -j arg?
<starbuck> from past experiences, is it generally better to do a new install or use the updgrade path?
<Riddell> rbelem: I've never used it I'm afraid
<Riddell> starbuck: upgrade should be fine but as I say we haven't tested it at all yet, that's next week's task
<starbuck> when is beta supposed to be released?
<Riddell> starbuck: a week today
<yofel> march 1st
<Riddell> I'll be making candidates probably from tomorrow
<Riddell> and as the release manager I'll be showing no favouritism to kubuntu at all, you have been warned :)
<bambee_> did someone test MER ?
<Riddell> maemo thing?
<bambee_> Riddell: yes
<bambee_> there is nemomobile and mer
<Riddell> not I
<Riddell> presumably aaron and his spark dudes have since they use it
<bambee_> looks a interesting project
<shadeslayer> but it's RPM based :9
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would it be alright if I put Qt in ninjas?
<shadeslayer> Qt 4.8 for Oneiric
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sure but why not experimental?
<shadeslayer> just because it'll take a shit load of time to build
<Riddell> go ahead then :)
<shadeslayer> will do :)
<shadeslayer> I just need to compile it locally first
<Riddell> need an ec2?
<shadeslayer> my machine would probably be faster than a EC2
<shadeslayer> it's just the connection that sucks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ec2 does all sorts of machines
<Riddell> although the 8 cpu ones are very expensive
<shadeslayer> ^ :P
<shadeslayer> download at 40%
<shadeslayer> good thing I have a 1Mbps connection now
<Riddell> starbuck: mm, release upgrade tool is broken for me right enough, I'll need to look into it tomorrow
<starbuck> Riddell: how is it broken? freeze during updgrade? or not starting at all?
<Riddell> starbuck: it's not starting at all for me
<yofel> Riddell: do-release-upgrade oneiric->precise just finished fine for me in a chroot
 * yofel gives lucid a try
<bambee_> oxygen-gtk is dead :'(
<yofel> bambee_: huh, why?
<bambee_> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bambi/wtf.png
<yofel> bambee_: which release?
<bambee_> it uses the gtk theme
<bambee_> the last one I guess, let me check
<bambee_> mhhh... I use gtk2-engines-oxygen and not gtk3-engines-oxygen
<bambee_> gtk2-engines-oxygen 1.2.0-1ubuntu1
<yofel> bambee_: which ubuntu release?
<bambee_> oh precise sorry
<yofel> bambee_: is oxygen-gtk set as theme in kcm-gtk?
<bambee_> yes
<yofel> bambee_: does thunderbird use the theme or is it broken too
<yofel> ?
<bambee_> thunderbird is broken too
<yofel> bambee_: how does your ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde look like?
<bambee_> http://paste.kde.org/427916/
<bambee_> something like that
<yofel> bambee_: is xsettings-kde running?
<bambee_> nop
<yofel> is it installed?
<bambee_> yofel: nop
<yofel> bambee_: install it and start it
<bambee_> ok
 * yofel wonders why it's not installed
<Peace-> :P chakra ? no kubuntu http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/23/plasma-desktopS10114.png
<Peace-> xD
<bambee_> yofel: missing dependency in gtk2-engines-gtk ?
<yofel> bambee_: kubuntu-desktop recommends it
<bambee_> recommends != installs
<yofel> by default in ubuntu: recommed == installs
<yofel> if someone uses --no-install-recommends that's not our fault
<yofel> a working gtk theme isn't *required*
<bambee_> mhhh I don't use this options and I did not disabled the option "recommended==install" ... strange :\
<bambee_> s/disabled/disable/
<kubotu> bambee_ meant: "mhhh I don't use this options and I did not disable the option "recommended==install" ... strange :\"
<yofel> not sure what happened then
<bambee_> well, it works
<bambee_> thanks :)
 * yofel wonders if he should've done that a bit different
<yofel> wtf, lucid->precise upgrade fails with: http://paste.kde.org/427934
<Peace-> yofel: xD
<shadeslayer> hmm, that's weird
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/427952/
<rbelem> shadeslayer, you have to remove the first kubuntu patch
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah already on that
<shadeslayer> and away we go ....
<rbelem> shadeslayer, without this one kubuntu_01_fix_build_glib_231.diff ?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, building for oneiric?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah, I just grepped it and removed the patch
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> heh, I'm almost out of swap and have about 2 GB's of RAM left
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i already built the packages but it did not create the packages because lacks of free space
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> where?
<rbelem> how many gigas qt build takes?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, my machine
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> well, I have 4 GB's of swap
<shadeslayer> and about 500 MB of that is left
<shadeslayer> and 580 MB of RAM consumption ( after killing Plasma Desktop and no browser )
<shadeslayer> Just IRC and 3 windows of konsole
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i freed 16gb and it was not enough
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> Lets see how far I can go then :P
<shadeslayer> I'll start shutting useless stuff down
<shadeslayer> if I start running out of space
<rbelem> shadeslayer, seeing the logs i notice that 16gb was enough for the build but when package generation started it filled the remaining free space
<rbelem> shadeslayer, till now 8.9G
<rbelem> shadeslayer, oops 12G
<shadeslayer> rbelem: g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<shadeslayer> @_@
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ouch...
<yofel> shadeslayer: heh, what does dmesg say? ^^
<rbelem> shadeslayer, oomk
<rbelem> ?
<yofel> probably
<shadeslayer> awwww
<shadeslayer> [12036.926525] Out of memory: Kill process 1837 (cc1plus) score 18 or sacrifice child
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> :D
<rbelem> hahaha
<shadeslayer> But I have 3 Gigs of RAM
<shadeslayer> sure, swap is full
<yofel> you need memory for every g++ process if you build in parallel, and ld needs a lot too. Not too hard to run OOM there
 * shadeslayer grumbles a bit
<micahg> shadeslayer: Qt is at least 9GB
<shadeslayer> :S
<rbelem> here it is taking 12GB
 * yofel never understood why dh_install uses cp instead of ln 
<micahg> with -B, it's 15GB on LP
<yofel> that makes most of the space bloat
<shadeslayer> So .. I don't have that kind of space on my HDD ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I guess I'll take that EC2 instance now ...
<shadeslayer> should have bought that extra RAM when I was in the US ... :/
<rbelem> 15GB now :-O
<rbelem> 16GB 
<rbelem> 17GB
<shadeslayer> ...
<yofel> bah, someone broke libegl-dev
<shadeslayer> rbelem: did you do any changes after dropping the first kubuntu patch?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, the build-deps versions besides the kubuntu patch
<shadeslayer> yeah, I downgraded those as well
<shadeslayer> hmmm .. I guess we can upload to a PPA then
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it build all the packages, except the dbg that it is still building
<shadeslayer> cool
<rbelem> shadeslayer, that would be nice :-)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: do you want to finish this? or should I upload?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, you can upload :-)
<shadeslayer> the funny thing is, Qt doesn't even start compiling with clang
<shadeslayer> fails right in the beginning 
<yofel> why?
<shadeslayer> I don't remember the failiure .. :S
<rbelem> shadeslayer, my changes to debian/changelog and debian/control is not ok probably
<rbelem> s/is/are/
<kubotu> rbelem meant: "shadeslayer, my changes to debian/changelog and debian/control are not ok probably"
<shadeslayer> rbelem: uh, I just downgraded a couple of the build deps and dropped the first patch, I guess you did the same
<rbelem> yup
<shadeslayer> yofel: we could switch over to clang in neon :P
<yofel> and how if qt doesn't build with that? :P
<shadeslayer> yeah, right after we fix that
 * rbelem calls afiestas 
<shadeslayer> altho, it's not necessary to build Qt with clang
<yofel> that would be a fun derivation of everyone's expectations ^^
<shadeslayer> you can build Qt with GCC and then everything else with clang, will still work
<shadeslayer> :D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, what is the clang advantage over gcc?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: the ones I know of are, faster compile times, prettier build errors, more pedantic, there's also something called llvm but I've not looked into that 
<rbelem> hum... nice
<shadeslayer> rbelem: allows you to catch issues like these : https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=46396
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 46396 in tp-glib "telepathy-glib fails to compile with clang" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<shadeslayer> rbelem: this http://cgit.collabora.com/git/libnice.git/commit/?id=db6f5f33aee8f136192e2833a17b7a9caa115ff1 and this as well http://cgit.collabora.com/git/libnice.git/commit/?id=59f3b0f87683436bdbcf0137ee48fc5b7c2968cb
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: rbelem: http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/GoingNative-2012/Clang-Defending-C-from-Murphy-s-Million-Monkeys
<rbelem> shadeslayer, awesome... that would hard to find with gcc error messages
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah :D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: gcc doesn't even warn you
<shadeslayer> over the past few weeks I've seen alot of errors/warnings like those
<rbelem> shadeslayer, gcc compile errors sucks
<shadeslayer> for eg. KGenericFactory is now deprecated in favor of KPluginFactory, fixed up all sorts of stuff in telepathy
<shadeslayer> +kde
<shadeslayer> clang is beautiful
<shadeslayer> <3
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i think i will start to use clang :-)
<shadeslayer> :D
 * yofel uses clang every now and then, but never extensively
<shadeslayer> rbelem: you should probably bookmark this : http://clang.llvm.org/cxx_status.html
<yofel> shadeslayer: fun read too: http://blog.regehr.org/archives/213
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> I hate my touchpad
<rbelem> bookmarked!
<yofel> bookmarked as well
<shadeslayer> yofel: looking :D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is the clang from repos enough?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yes
<shadeslayer> rbelem: just add this to your bashrc : # Use clang
<shadeslayer> export CC=clang
<shadeslayer> export CXX=clang++
<shadeslayer> or zshrc or whatever
<yofel> or switch the dpkg-alternatives for cc and c++
<yofel> but then again, not everyone uses those
<shadeslayer> I actually use export because some stuff just *refuses* to compile with clang at times, so I just switch to gcc to quickly get stuff done
<shadeslayer> stuff like Qt :D
<yofel> good idea
<rbelem> sweet :-)
<rbelem> clang installed
<rbelem> shadeslayer, Makefile still points to gcc after exporting CC and CXX
<shadeslayer> rbelem: re run CMake
<shadeslayer> remove the CMakeCache.txt file
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i'm using qmake 
<shadeslayer> oh, then, uh, remove whatever qmake generates
<yofel> meaning the Makefile
<rbelem> shadeslayer, git cleaned -xfd and still the same o.O
<shadeslayer> rbelem: remove the Makefile like yofel said
<yofel> hm, git clean won't fail
 * yofel wonders what's wrong
<rbelem> git clean -xfd removed everything
<shadeslayer> rbelem: source the bashrc?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i just export CC=clang and export CXX=clang++
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> weird
<rbelem> shadeslayer, qmake -recursive -spec linux-clang
<shadeslayer> stupid qmake
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> kill it with fire
<shadeslayer> or better yet, napalm
<yofel> qmake--
<yofel> ~karma qmake
<kubotu> karma for qmake: -1
<yofel> hm
<rbelem> in fact qmake -recursive -spec linux-llvm
<rbelem> linux-clang does not exists
<rbelem> but linux-llvm does not work
<rbelem> o.O
<shadeslayer> Wouldn't have the slightest Idea what to do with qmake
<rbelem> shadeslayer, from qt sources mkspecs/unsupported/linux-clang
<shadeslayer> hurr durr, Port everything to CMake, napalm qmake, ???, profit
<rbelem> shadeslayer, qmake -recursive -spec unsupported/linux-clang
<rbelem> it is working now
<shadeslayer> :S
<rbelem> nice warning
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: there's also a static analyzer bundled with clang
<shadeslayer> rbelem: clang --analyze foo.cpp
<rbelem> shadeslayer, how do i use it?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: clang --analyze foo.cpp
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it failed to find some qt headers
<shadeslayer> I haven't figured out how to make it do recursive folders tho
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah, idk why it does that
<shadeslayer> happens with glib as well
<rbelem> hum...
<shadeslayer> uploading Qt ...
<rbelem> thanks for the tips shadeslayer  :-)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: anytime ;)
<yofel> and it is indeed faster than g++ :D
<shadeslayer> ^ yeah
<yofel> rekonq-mainline: clang: 1m1s, g++: 1m9s
<shadeslayer> :D
<rbelem> wow
<rbelem> thats fast
<rbelem> yofel, how many jobs?
<yofel> 1, on an i7 m620
<shadeslayer> rbelem: https://gist.github.com/1828527 
<rbelem> nice
<shadeslayer> try fixing Qt compiles with clang :P
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> will do
<yofel> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2010/10/29/compiling-qt-with-clang/
<yofel> a bit old though
<shadeslayer> yofel: "Formatting root partition, chomp chomp" lol
<yofel> hehe, yeah
<shadeslayer> that's exactly how I imagine which eat my data sound like
<shadeslayer> *apps which eat
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> yofel: look at mac release :O
<yofel> don't ask me...
<yofel> shadeslayer: read the text below for another wtf
<shadeslayer> I have Qt Checked out on OS X
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah sizes
<shadeslayer> I'll give it a try :P
<shadeslayer> so far I've only compiled Qt with gcc on OS X
<rbelem> thanks yofel 
<shadeslayer> afiestas: Qt uploaded, I'll copy it to the public PPA tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> Off to sleep I am, nini
<yofel> rbelem: something more relevant: http://philippmuenzel.de/wordpress/fun-with-clang-or-how-to-build-qt-4-8-with-clang-3-without-going-insane/
<yofel> haven't finished reading yet
<yofel> hm
<yofel> /home/yofel/data/neon/project-neon-qt-2+git20120223+r2690/build/include/QtCore/private/qutfcodec_p.h:1:10: fatal error: '../../../../../src/corelib/codecs/qutfcodec_p.h' file not found
<yofel> that is one ../ too much
<yofel> hmpf, putting the build folder outside the source tree helped
<yofel> rbelem: how far did you get?
<txwikinger> I found a bug in quassel in precise
<txwikinger> where do I track it?
<yofel> txwikinger: what's the bug?
<txwikinger> The client loses the configuration
<txwikinger> I had to add my core information from scratch
<rbelem> yofel, i just finished to run ./configure -opensource -confirm-license -no-webkit -platform unsupported/linux-clang
<yofel> yeah, it works as in-source-build, but not out of source build with build folder inside source
<yofel> txwikinger: file it on launchpad and talk to Sput, could be anything from quassel to qt that's to blame
<yofel> I didn't loose any settings here
<txwikinger> Well. I just upgraded to precise and there in no cor-configuration there at all
<yofel> but I don't have my core on this machine
<txwikinger> Yes my core is on a server in a data-centre
<txwikinger> I upgraded my netbook here
<txwikinger> Not really a big deal for me.. but if this is a problem we might want to fix it before non-IT people upgrade
<yofel> hm, quassel stores the settings in $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/quassel-irc.org/settings.qss and quasselclient.conf did you remove anything?
<txwikinger> No. I did not remove anything
<yofel> file a bug then
<rbelem> yofel, it is outputing lots of warning
<yofel> yeah, fun to look at ^^
<yofel> hm
 * yofel gives kdelibs a try
<rbelem> :-D
<txwikinger> yofel: shouldn't it be in the users home folder?
<yofel> txwikinger: XDG_CONFIG_HOME defaults to ~/.config
<yofel> rbelem: bwahaha, kdelibs ftbfs with clang http://paste.kde.org/428024
 * yofel -> dinner
<txwikinger> well. I cannot say anymore since the file is overwritten with my new configuration
<txwikinger> however the other configurationfiles (i.e. for the core) are still there and are the old ones
<bambee_> nokia city scene is just.... <3
<soee> ubuntu one has QT interface now ?
<maco> unity 2d and kde are both done in Qt
<soee> maco, yes but im talking about Ubuntu One
<soee> client
<maco> oh i reversed two words
<maco> i saw "ubuntu has one Qt interface now"
<yofel> I know the sso-client has one, not sure about u1
<soee> ;D
<yofel> I tried ubuntu one on precise today, and for some reason u1sdtool just hung on every command
<yofel> not sure what's wrong
<soee> :/
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-24
<skaet> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html
<skaet> updates to the work items would be welcome.  If something is clearly not going to make it in this release,  now we're passed feature freeze,  would very much appreciate it being marked postponed if that is the case.
<JontheEchidna> I updated some of the orphaned (kubuntu-members assigned) ones that probably won't be done/were completed without being marked.
<schnelle_> interesting blog post: Why Does Kubuntu Suck?
<schnelle_> Why Does Kubuntu Suck?
<schnelle_> http://www.nixternal.com/why-does-kubuntu-suck/
<schnelle_> one of the comments: 
<schnelle_> I'm using Kubuntu since few years (with some breaks) and there are few things worse compared to other distributions:
<schnelle_> 1. blackscreen logout bug that isn't fixed for months/years.
<schnelle_> 2. another kdm related bug that prevents me to provide password for new user
<schnelle_> this should be fixed for precise
<Tm_T> hmmm, is those bugs reported?
<Tm_T> if yes, then link please
<Tm_T> if not, need to be reported ofcourse (:
<schnelle_> it is well know kdm bug. it is here for at least 1.5-2 years
<schnelle_> in kdmrc line "terminateserver=true" should be uncommented
<Tm_T> schnelle_: well-known bug should be reported already then (:
<schnelle_> wait i'll find bugreport...
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> hmmm, now that you mention it, I recall that being discussed here at some point
<schnelle_> Tm_T: yes here is talk from devel list : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005799.html
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> I wonder what's the upstream's take on it
<schnelle_> Tm_T: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/651294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [High,Confirmed]
<schnelle_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/641712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641712 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick, Natty and Oneiric)" [High,Confirmed]
<Tm_T> interesting bugs, as I don't get those
<yofel> schnelle_: adding terminateserver=true is on my todo list before release
<yofel> still need to talk to upstream about the other settings
<Tm_T> yofel: how upstream took the server termination comment?
<Tm_T> comment/issue
<schnelle_> yofel: ok. And I think Qt patches for panel bugs are still not in. That is really important too 
<yofel> Tm_T: driver bugs, not their fault. But restarting X instead of resetting it is just a bit slower (you don't notice that in my experience), so still better to use it
<yofel> schnelle_: iirc that's on fabo's todo list
<yofel> haven't seen him around for a while though
<Tm_T> yofel: indeed
<Riddell> UDS sponsorships are being decided in the next week, if you want to go now is the time to apply
<mikecb> fyi: http://www.nixternal.com/why-does-kubuntu-suck/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nixternal-kde+%28Richard+A.+Johnson+-+KDE+Archives%29
<Riddell> likes his provocative titles does nixternal
<mikecb> indeed
<Riddell> I'm sure there's lots of good stuff in the comments but I don't have time or energy to go through them, hopefully nixternal will do that and summarise
<mikecb> I could bullet point ones I think have merit later on, if that would be useful.
<Riddell> sure, send it to kubuntu-devel
<mikecb> deal
<Riddell> now if only Darkwing would publish the statement he wants to we'd have something to respond to the media with
<mikecb> what is it?
<Riddell> a statement he came up with saying we are organising and will continue
<mikecb> ahh, to respond to worry about canonicals decision
<mikecb> that will be good
<Riddell> yes, he's 95% done but not done the 5% it would take to get it published
<mikecb> we should have bill pullman read it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUdB8gCMcXI
<Riddell> no no, we want Stephen Fry! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT7Vl4UpCEM
<Riddell> (even though he's a massive apple fan and anyone using him for free software is just hypocritical)
<mikecb> rofl
<mikecb> that would be excellent
<mikecb> he was pretty great with the product reviewing on TG http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtyZnceZVPE
<Riddell> fregl: ping?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<samuraitito313> hi
<ScottK> schnelle_: The password entry bug can also be worked around with a KDM settings change that's on yofel_'s list to discuss with upstream.
<ScottK> Since when do we put patches in Qt that can never be upstreamed?
<Riddell> ScottK: I've a plan for that but it is longer term
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> and it involves afiestas working out how to add it to the freedesktop spec, although he doesn't know this yet
<Riddell> ScottK: nothing can be upstreamed in qt 4 anyway, but sure it's a bad habit to get into for future use
<afiestas> :o?
<Riddell> ScottK: and of course it's tsdgeos's responsibility to keep the patch applying in the mean time
<tsdgeos> afiestas: sorry dude, i'll pay you a beer next time, ok?
<Riddell> afiestas: WM spec needs a new value, probably needs mgraesslin to work out what and then someone into freedesktop to get it into the spec
<Riddell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/qt4-x11/precise/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_31_unity_workarea_atom.diff
<ScottK> OK.  It might be worth a post to kubuntu-devel to explain the plan.
<tsdgeos> afiestas: btw very bad planned bringing ereslibre over and not having time to have a dinner with me :-P
<ScottK> Otherwise people like me might look at the diff and get annoyed.
<afiestas> tsdgeos: we didn't went to barcelona but tarragona instead
<tsdgeos> afiestas: i know, but he did come to the barcelona *airport*, that's close enough ;-)
<afiestas> xD
<Riddell> ScottK: afiestas is coming to UDS especially to do freedesktop spec needs
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.
<afiestas> well is one of the reaons I'd like to go so I can talk directly to relevant ubuntu-canonical people about that
<Riddell> right what do I say for the release meeting?
<Riddell> === What was done engineering wise? ===
<Riddell> I've been busy all week but I'm at a blank right now
<ScottK> You made Qt work for unity-2d.
<ScottK> We updated seeds/meta
<ScottK> You did all the image building stuff for active
<Riddell> mm yes, thanks
<Riddell> bug 940396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940396 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "lucid -> precise main all failed to upgrade: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kde-runtime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940396
<Riddell> drat
<Riddell> starbuck: my test upgrade from oneiric worked fine so yours is a mystery
<Riddell> if you still have the logs then you can work out how to file a bug with then
<Riddell> ubuntu-bug <something>  I forget the something
<Riddell> logs are in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<starbuck> Riddell: i tested on another kubuntu vanilla 11.10 install and it was fine there too
<Riddell> starbuck: so maybe it is down to the extra bits you installed
<Riddell> in which case it would be interesting to work out what incase others have the same issue
<yofel_> Riddell: I forgot to file a bug, but my testupgrade failed with a pre-dependency error for docbook-xml
<starbuck> Riddell: oh well, i completely wiped the system, was going crazy anhow with project neon, gnumdk etc all mixed and matched :)
<Riddell> starbuck: probably the best thing :)  we'll keep an eye out for similar issues with other upgrades
<Riddell> yofel: oneiric upgrade?
<yofel> Riddell: lucid upgrade
<yofel> oneiric went fine
<Riddell> yofel: oh lucid is even less tested.  so different issue from bug 940396 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940396 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "lucid -> precise main all failed to upgrade: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kde-runtime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940396
<yofel> I'm just re-trying, different error
<Riddell> ScottK: get jason to expense your time, it would be worth canonical's $$
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> Riddell: It occurs to me that you ought to convince the Uone people to switch to python3.  Since PyQt4 isn't on the Ubuntu images at all and python3 will be on the images already next cycle, they can go straight to python3 without affecting image size.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, sounds like something I should bring up at UDS
<ScottK> We've got all of PyQt4 packaged for python3 now (except the opengl stuff)
 * yofel wonders when launchpadlib will grow py3 support
<ScottK> next cycle probably.
<Riddell> ScottK: lovely on the pyqt issue, do you know if pykde is python 3 happy yet?
<ScottK> I didn't try it again recently.
<ScottK> Last time I tried I couldn't get cmake to find everything it needed.
<Riddell> mm
<debfx> oh nice, when reporting a bug with apport it crashes and drkonq pops up
<yofel> debfx: bug 939597?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939597 in apport (Ubuntu) "Automatic crash report generated by DrKonqi for Apport KDE." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939597
<debfx> yofel: yep, backtrace looks similar
<debfx> so which qt patch is broken this time?
<Ezim> when will 4.8.1 tarball release again? (forgott)
<yofel> Ezim: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule tagging date
<Ezim> yofel, thx and hi.
<Glennz> hey guys ubuntu one in 12.04 is now qt, can it be included in kubuntu now?
<Riddell> Glennz: no but it can be easily installed and we can look at it for 12.10
<Riddell> umm..
<ScottK> Actually I don't think the Qt one landed yet.
<ScottK> At least not all of the bits.
<ScottK> The SSO part in particular.
<yofel> I know the sso qt client is in
<yofel> what we don't have is a working secretservice daemon
<yofel> and ksecrets is confusing me
<mikecb_> are we going to try to sync secrets via u1?
 * ScottK hopes now.
<ScottK> now/not
<mikecb_> lol
<yofel> heh
<yofel> bad idea anyway
<mikecb_> no kidding
<Ezim> is it known bug, but gtk application does not have icon when open it. (panel)
<yofel> what does it have instead, a X?
<mikecb_> Ezim: bug in the packaging perhaps?  happens to me with spyder
<Ezim> yofel, exactly.
<mikecb_> nm, spyder just has a blank space
<yofel> iirc that happens when the desktop file and the application don't use the same icon
<yofel> like with libreoffice
<Ezim> yofel, okey so thats not a bug?
<yofel> no idea, I've never looked into it
<Ezim> yofel, okey it looks kind weird.
<yofel> it doesn't look nice, so you might as well say it's a bug
<Ezim> pavucontrol works. example bkchem and like you mentioned libreoffice it instead use x-icon
<Ezim> :) gtk should use qt instead
<Ezim> better cross plattform
<yofel> keep dreaming :P
<Ezim> yofel, :).
<Ezim> how is our kubuntu 12.04 going?
<Ezim> any show-stopper?
<yofel> upgrade issues from lucid, otherwise fine from my experience
<Ezim> yofel, really nice. what is making problem upgrading from lucid?
<yofel> Ezim: update-manager messing up, and package conflicts
<Ezim> yofel, okey. hope it will be fixed before 12.04 release.
<yofel> Ezim: well, we're supposed to do that, yes ;)
<debfx> ok, the apport crash is caused by unsafe multi-threading
<debfx> how does one debug pyqt4 applications?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I think my latest blog post got enough positive comments and info to start up a new project timelord :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: ping
<ulysses> Gallifrey rises again? o.O
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 619 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * Add stripes.png to kde-workspace-data-extras and install it again (LP: #937553) * Bump breaks/replaces of kde-workspaced-data-extras on kde-workspace-data
<peace> someone here is alive?
<bulldog98> sure
<yofel> not really
<peace> xD
<bulldog98> yofel: I knew it you are a zombie
<peace> i just did a service menu for vlc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmJJEuv1Mu4
<maco> braaaaaaaaaiiiiinsssssssss
<bulldog98> peace: sorry we are already in Feature Freeze
<peace> :) oh ok 
<peace> anyway the code is here http://code.google.com/p/kde-peace-settings/source/browse/Vlc%20Append/vservice/vservicemenu-folder.desktop
<bulldog98> so we can’t put that into the offical repros right now, also it would be better to do the packaging work within Debian, so we don’t have doublicated work
<peace> i am not a packager
<peace> :D
<bulldog98> peace: maybe you should poke in the debian irc
<bulldog98> or try to get it included into the offical release
<shadeslayer> yofel: pong
<peace> bulldog98: #debian-devel ?
<bulldog98> peace: they are on an extra irc network check debian.org for that
 * bulldog98 doesn’t remember the name atm
<nixternal> oftc
<yofel> irc.oftc.net
<yofel> shadeslayer: till when were you free again? 28th?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'll be free starting next thursday
<shadeslayer> exams till thursday
<shadeslayer> yofel: rbelem did you guys get Qt Compiled with clang? :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: qt compiled fine, kdelibs interestingly did not
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> some visibility error with QString
<shadeslayer> pastebin?
<yofel> need to build it again, sec
<shadeslayer> sure
<swecarp> Ezim:  vann du
<Ezim> swecarp, :) nee. fel fönster.
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yup
<shadeslayer> cool! :D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i configured with this line ./configure -opensource -confirm-license -no-webkit -platform unsupported/linux-clang
<shadeslayer> ah, then my configure line was probably wrong
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/428678
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<shadeslayer> QString() is a public constructor
<shadeslayer> arg
<yofel> shadeslayer: it seems like there's something wrong with the preprocessor
<yofel> or that QT_NO_ASCII... stuff is really enabled, but then this wouldn't build with gcc either
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yofel: shouldn't it be something like const QString ("unix:tmpdir=/tmp")
<shadeslayer> or better, QLatin1String("unix:tmpdir=/tmp")
<shadeslayer> yeah, that *should* be QLatin1String("unix:tmpdir=/tmp")
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ Try replacing that with the above
<shadeslayer> and then submit a patch to reviewboard :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: in what file?
<yofel> the unix:tmpdir=/tmp stuff is in /usr/include/qt4/QtDBus/qdbusserver.h
<shadeslayer> /usr/include/qt4/QtDBus/qdbusserver.h line 64?
<shadeslayer> also, interesting that it compiles Qt fine, but then throws up this error when compiling KDE
<bulldog98> Riddell: do we have kwin in the seed? 
<yofel> shadeslayer: there is a function that matches the requested syntax
<yofel> it's just that for some reason QT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII seems defined
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> bulldog98: I don't know, you can grep the seeds to find out
<Riddell> kde-window-manager it is packaged as for some reason
<nixternal> jeesh, a lot of these ubiquity bugs are old, >3 years
<Riddell> nixternal: kde ones or general ones?
<nixternal> kde ones
<nixternal> triaging the old ones now, but also testing out to see if the issues are still around
<Riddell> yes it's pretty unmaintained
<Riddell> thanks nixternal 
<nixternal> i can see why, ubiquity code base is a freakin' head ache to make sense of
<Riddell> ach I've never found it too difficult
<nixternal> not that it is difficult, just a little hard to make sense of at first.
<bulldog98> Riddell: I discovered, that I hadn’t it installed on the tablet. Is it also in the metapackage?
<nixternal> once you figure out where everything is, then it isn't to shabby
<nixternal> is it noted that everytime I logout of Kubuntu, and then log back in, kwin crashes?
<nixternal> another thing I noticed is now my krunner won't stay transparent unless i undock it from the edge, or leave it all the way to left if docked up top
<nixternal> brb, gotta reboot this machine
<Riddell> bulldog98: apt-cache rdepends kde-window-manager
<Riddell>  ?
<bulldog98> Riddell: it’s not in it
<bulldog98> only full and desktop depend on it.
<bulldog98> shouldn’t netbook also depend on it?
<nixternal> ok, the kwin crash only happens on my 11.10 box and not my 12.04 box. good to know
<nixternal> and some cleaning of /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER fixes my krunner issue
<bulldog98> can someone tell my why my system is running two apt-check processes if I do an apt-get update?
<yofel> bulldog98: only? It runs one for every repository I have enabled
<yofel> kills my eeePC usually
<yofel> bulldog98: my workaround: /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check in line 12 add: sys.exit(0)
<yofel> breaks update notifications, but keeps my system working
<bulldog98> yofel: thanks now it works quite good
<yofel> bulldog98: I filed bug 746508 about that ages ago, feel free to add yourself to the waiting list
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 746508 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "apt-check uses too much resources (starts too many processes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746508
<bulldog98> yofel: why are things like that written in python?
<yofel> bulldog98: if you remove the python one, it uses apt-get for the check, which IIRC uses even more resources
<bulldog98> ah why is apt so slow?
 * bulldog98 has no problems on the exoPC it works very good
<yofel> don't ask me, I never looked deeply into this, all I want is for apt-check to run *ONCE* and be done
<nixternal> heh, instead of verifying current ubiquity bugs, i am finding new ones :D
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<JontheEchidna> huh, seems like apport-kde got shinier somehow. Didn't think anybody was touching it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is that why it crashes?
<nixternal> i think i just saw apport-kde crash and open up dr. konqi to report it. or am i seeing things?
<JontheEchidna> huh, didn't crash here
<JontheEchidna> though I didn't go through the whole process
<JontheEchidna> perhaps you're seeing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxcb/+bug/419501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419501 in libxcb (Ubuntu) "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed." [High,Triaged]
<Riddell> nixternal: right others have said that too
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: others have also said it crashes on firefox and not on konqueror
<shadeslayer> looks like quasseldroid finally works :-D 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they updated it?
<shadeslayer> its on the market now
<shadeslayer> wheeeeeee
<shadeslayer> http://quasseldroid.iskrembilen.com
<shadeslayer> no tab complete tho
<shadeslayer> 5AM @_@ ...
<shadeslayer> night once again ...
<Riddell> or morning
<shadeslayer> well ... yeah
<shadeslayer> my sleep cycles are all screwed up :'( 
<Riddell> a sign of keen youthfulness, enjoy it while it lasts
<nixternal> i can confirm that a lot of the OEM bugs in ubiquity-kde no longer exist
<Riddell> sweet
<nixternal> now, because of you Riddell I want to check the 10.04 release to see if any of the bugs during the pre-releases were fixed since then. :)  though you aren't the only one, Ara has some as well
<Riddell> nixternal: but 10.04 is ancient?  why not test 12.04 candidates?
<nixternal> already tested the 12.04 ones. isn't 10.04 LTS?
<Riddell> yes it is, dunno if it has any more updates due though
<nixternal> there is still another 1 of support left on it, so i would think you could do updates if needed
<nixternal> if this 10.04 oem install doesn't crash during the final stage, i am closing your bug, and leaving you a <3 on the inside of the report :)
<Riddell> nixternal: nothing else https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nixternal> after all of this is done, there shouldn't be many, if any "hot" bugs left
<Riddell> so not much point in caring about bugs, they can't be fixed now
<nixternal> well then, I can stop this and close those old bugs that aren't occuring in 12.04 then :)
<Riddell> right
<nixternal> i am wondering if a lot of the bug people had weren't due to the core ubiquity app in the first place. I just went throught, all the way to Lucid, and from Maverick on to now, there hasn't been many changes on the KDE side. It seems the rewrite occurred for Maverick. Lucid is a totally different beast
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-25
<Riddell> yes you could well be right
<nixternal> another reason i bring that up, is it seems cjwatson was touching a lot of the bugs supposedly specific to [kde] but never did anything with them after the fact
<Riddell> yes he'll triage them a bit but not fix them generally
<nixternal> cleaned out ubiquity-kde oem bugs, 1 left as incomplete. i couldn't reproduce it, and if they don't answer in the next 59 days, it will be closed anyways
<nixternal> wish they made that 14 days instead of 60 days. if someone doesn't respond in 2 weeks, who cares :D
<nixternal> alright, cleaned up about half of the ubiquity issues (>2 years). there are still 25 kde-specific ones I will get to later. time to get ready to go out for dinner
 * nixternal notes i had fun doing this today! \o/
<manchicken> So, who here is great with git?
<ScottK> Woah.
<ScottK> Heya manchicken.  Long time, no see.
<ScottK> (not me re git)
<nixternal> whoa, is that really the real manchicken ?
<manchicken> Yup
 * manchicken stands up
<nixternal> how you been dude
<manchicken> Mixed results :)
<nixternal> same here :)
<manchicken> Much less of me these days :)
<nixternal> you still in champaign?
<nixternal> how is the family?
<manchicken> Mahomet, pretty close :)
<nixternal> you voting for ron paul this time around? :p  /me remembers your blog posts back in the day
<manchicken> Pretty good, we've got two kiddos now, not sure how much you've heard.
<nixternal> i remember your first one, congrats on the second
<manchicken> No, Ron Paul's actually pretty messed up these days.
<nixternal> you still hacking on perl?
<manchicken> He's a bit of a neocon now.
<manchicken> Sometimes. My 9-5 is mostly ColdFusion.
<nixternal> there's a change i wouldn't have called a couple of years ago
<manchicken> The job market around here isn't very strong, so I don't have much of a choice :)
<nixternal> yeah, it isn't any better up 57 either
<manchicken> nixternal: That seems to be a regular theme when people try to make predictions about me :)
<manchicken> I'm unpredictable ;)
<nixternal> haha, so true
<ScottK> Heya nixternal.  Nice to see you too.  I filed a nice new update-manager-kde bug for you.  Even a really easy one to fix.
<nixternal> ubiquity! pfft update-manager, dist-upgrade baby :D
<nixternal> if it is a really easy one to fix, then why didn't you fix it?
<ScottK> Because I knew you were hot to trot.
<ScottK> I'll work on it tomorrow.
<nixternal> not hot enough to go buy a netbook just to play around with this one :p
<nixternal> ScottK: is there a list of "must fix" bugs for us? figured I would find a link somewhere but I was unsuccessful at it
<ScottK> What happened to the netbook you had?
<ScottK> Did it die in the flood?
<ScottK> Actually you can replicate this one in a VM just fine, just give it a small screen, but I digress.
<nixternal> no, it survived the home devistation, it just died of natural causes
<ScottK> OK.  Mine's still ticking.
<nixternal> the display is bad
<nixternal> only way to use it is to plug it in to an external monitor. but to do that i need to find my power chord or go buy a new one
<nixternal> buying a new one seems dumb for a machine that doesn't work anyways
<ScottK> Not too many High/Critical ones tagged Kubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.importance%3Alist=CRITICAL&field.
<ScottK> importance%3Alist=HIGH&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=kubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.
<ScottK> has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<ScottK> Gotta love that Launchpad.
<nixternal> needs a URL shortener service
<ScottK> If you're working on Ubiquity stuff, that's definitlely good as it's gotten almost no love since shtylman bailed out.
<nixternal> most of the bugs are old and non-existant
<nixternal> only a few i was able to reproduce in 10.04.4, 11.10, and 12.04
<nixternal> though they might not even be ubiquity kde_ui issues, but core issues instead
<nixternal> heh, just bought a power adapter for the mini 10v for $3 shipped via amazon :)
<ScottK> Nice
<nixternal> I can use it headless
<ScottK> Now you got a server again.
<nixternal> perfect for storing my email, irssi, and yup, replace my way to noisey of a server
<nixternal> so, it seems a majority of the comments on my last blog post don't like Kubuntu because a) it isn't a rolling release, b) we stick to close to KDE when there are better/more stable options available, c) canonical
<nixternal> out of most of the comments where people said we stick to close to kde and aren't a rolling release, they were arch users. hrmm, arch sticks with kde like we do, they just make there desktop not look much like kde
<jussi> nixternal: you are awesome, thank you for that blog post so much. I think we as a community can benefit from all those comments and maybe we could sit down and analyse them, write a list of problems and perhaps have a sprint?
<Riddell> jussi: which one is that?
<jussi> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/why-does-kubuntu-suck/
<Riddell> ah yes, the provocative titled one :)
<jussi> still, the comments have been suprisingly well behaved and kind of useful imho
<Mamarok> Riddell: I think this report should be reassigned to Unity, it is certainly not an Amarok bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/940562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940562 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Global hotkeys of amarok for rating conflict with Unity (Meta-1 to Meta-5) " [Undecided,New]
<Mamarok> why should an application existing since 10 years suddenly change because a newcomer in the market wants these hotkeys?
<yofel> jussi: agreed, I was reading them myself yesterday but only had time to read like half of them
<Riddell> Mamarok: feel free to try and hope they agree
<Mamarok> well, which unity part should this be assigned to then?
<Riddell> I don't know, never used unity
<Mamarok> I added a comment now
<dantti> Riddell: morning, one question on that long ago UDS you were interested in changing the printer stuff, recently I even added the com.redhat.new... so pretty much the Add New printer dialong won't work well if the udev rule didn't work well, are you willing to change this for the next release or maybe it's too late?
<Mamarok> but this is in now way a bug in Amarok
<Riddell> dantti: I'm not sure what you're asking
<dantti> Riddell: it misses a bit of smartness on new printers dialog and don't have the samba thing to probe for printer rbelem said he would help :P but it's quite a nice change because of the plasmoid and overall ui (I believe you saw my blog), so less stuff for you to care...
<Riddell> dantti: you added it to what?
<dantti> Riddell: the kded part of it now also shows the printer add notification
<Riddell> dantti: you added it to your printer admin tool?
<dantti> with a + to configure the printer button if the coosen was not so good
<dantti> Riddell: yup, wondering if it's too late for this cycle
<dantti> since imo it would be a nice to have feature (especially for the plasmoid thing)
<Riddell> dantti: yes it'll be too late for this cycle I'm afraid (unless someone is really keen on it and shepherds it through feature freeze exceptions etc)
<Riddell> but next cycle sure, if it has all the features of printer-applet and is less buggy that's lovely
<dantti> oh I should read topics ::P FF
<Riddell> dantti: where is it?  got .deb packaging yet or shall I post to the list to find people who can package it?
<dantti> Riddell: k, well this week I'll probably fix the missing stuff and ask for kde review if someone if then willing to do an exception good, if hopefully on 4.9 backport it will be
<dantti> Riddell: no package I believe
<dantti> git.kde.org:print-manager
<Riddell> dantti: cool I'll post to the list and hopefully someone will put it into a PPA for testing
<dantti> Riddell: nice, http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-desktopx21432%0A this is the knotification thing I was talking about
<Riddell> dantti: that's what's is needed, what happens if you click on the systray icon?
 * Riddell gumbles about kde systray notifications having no visual link to the systray icon
<dantti> Riddell: it isn't connected to the systray icon, it's just a popup when you plug a new printer
<dantti> Riddell: the plus is the configure button that let's you configure the newly installed printer the gtk version of printer applet has it too
<dantti> Riddell: if you click on the systray it will show the plasmoid I posted here http://dantti.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/say-hello-to-our-must-have-new-plasmoid/
<dantti> right now it doesn't properly hide because of QML - plasma bug
<yofel> *drool*
<yofel> dantti: looks great :)
<dantti> yofel: thanks tho the plasma theme helps a lot ;)
<yofel> hehe
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 29 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * Cherry-pick upstream commit d0e61353aeff0ec89cfa4a2de0c767286784c239 from master to add lcms2 support. (LP: #885324) * Build-depend on liblcms2-dev instead of liblcms1-dev
<bulldog98> yofel: I lost my cia script somewhere, where is yours?
<yofel> bulldog98: lp:project-neon, in the cia folder
<bulldog98> yofel: why don’t we put it into the kubuntu-dev-tools ?
<yofel> feel free to, there is another one in the archive, but that doesn't work like I want
<jussi> dantti: that plasmoid is *awesome* *drool*
<dantti> jussi: thanks :D
 * dantti leaves to church now, bbl
<jussi> laters dantti
<jussi> btw, does anyone know if there is a tool to change the PIN number on a sim card?
<mikecb> which one?
<jussi> or do I need to pull it out and stick it in my phone to do so....
<jussi> mikecb: which what? 
<mikecb> pin?
<mikecb> aren't there multiple ones?
<jussi> mikecb: no, I mean the PIN that you put in on boot  before it gives you access
<mikecb> http://www.infosyncworld.com/news/n/6567.html
<mikecb> see if that works
<mikecb> I just realized I have no idea what any of those numbers are for my phone
<jussi> mikecb: They might work, but I have none of those items here in Kubuntu.
<jussi> The simcard is in the 3G module of this machine
<mikecb> ahh
<Riddell> dantti: you have your sabbath and church on a saturday?
<peace> morning
 * peace skydive done
<jussi> peace: was it awesome?`
<peace> jussi: it's always awesome
<jussi> hehe, I want to do it one day.
<peace> jussi: i got the license now
<jussi> peace: nice work
<peace> jussi: xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJrAnv8JiF0 that is my AFF
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<peace> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi peace
<peace> schmidtm_:
<peace> ops sorry
<peace> BluesKaj: i just done a skydive xD
<BluesKaj> by yourself or with a guide?
<peace> myself
<peace> i got the license 
<BluesKaj> thrill seeker , i'd never do it.
<peace> xD
<BluesKaj> no prarchutes large enough for 145kg ppl
<peace> 145kg mm 
<peace> i am 80kg
<Ezim> hi guys/girls.
<Ezim> some one from the team should contact richard: http://www.nixternal.com/why-does-kubuntu-suck/
<Ezim> he seems to want to help out with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yes peace , also I'm 196 cm tall 
<Ezim> :) what does this to do with what I write?
<peace> BluesKaj: wtf :D 
<yofel> Ezim: that's nixternal, don't mind him :P
<peace> BluesKaj: 1.75
<peace> m
<yofel> Ezim: he's one of us too
<BluesKaj> nixternal is regular member here
<Ezim> yofel, hehe he is?
<Ezim> haha sorry guys :).
<Ezim> did not know that.
<BluesKaj> peace, well ,that's what my drivers licence reads :)
<peace> BluesKaj: ar you taller ?
<BluesKaj> no , it's correct 
<peace> ah
<BluesKaj> 6' 5" in ft and inches
<BluesKaj> opeace, I'm also pretty old to be jumping out of airplanes :)
<BluesKaj> peace, ^
<peace> BluesKaj: hahahaha you are not i am sure
<peace> :D
<BluesKaj> < is a grandfather
<peace> :D i knew
<BluesKaj> well , peace , you have more nerve than I do...I prefer solid ground under my feet m:)
<peace> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> peace,  we should be discussing this in OT
<peace> BluesKaj: i could do a launch with a kde t-shirt one dayxD
<peace> BluesKaj: right
<Ezim> many users seems to have problem with kubuntu
<Ezim> I hope many things can be solved with 12.04
<Ezim> I agree about the comments about rekonq 
<Ezim> the worst browser I have tried under linux.
<BluesKaj> konqueror is almost as bad now too
<Ezim> BluesKaj, yeah. I liked konqueror before.
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870&start=20 I have written stuff about kubuntu here
<Ezim> in swedish
<Ezim> according to me some of its shortcomes
<Ezim> and how I manage to solve/bypass them
<Ezim> Där Kubuntu 11.10 i mitt tycke brister och vad man kan göra åt det. <<--- from here
<peace> Ezim: sudo apt-get konq-plugins and then you have to identfy konqueror like firefox
<peace> it will works better 
<peace> i use firefox and konqueror 
<peace> rekonq doesn't work.
<peace> (for me)
<Ezim> peace, will take a look. thx peace.
<peace> Ezim: look konqueror and google plus http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/25/plasma-desktopdC1826.png
<Ezim> peace, nice.
<Ezim> peace, I still prefer firefox/chrome/opera over konqueror/rekonq
<Ezim> :) If I would decide rekonq would not be default broswer and even not installed by default
<Ezim> people that needs qt-browser can use konqueror for backup thing.
<peace> Ezim: well konqueror is light i use it for that and because for my bank it works so... i prefer it
<peace> Ezim: btw there is firefox-qt
<Ezim> peace, firefox-qt?
<peace> but unluckly you need to change the theme to see it properly
<Ezim> you mean theme?
<peace> Ezim: no
<peace> firefox-qt 
<peace> it's a version of firefox that uses qt libraries
<Ezim> peace, your kubuntu looks :P gnome;ish :P.
<BluesKaj> chromium-browser works well, but some think google is evil :)
<Ezim> faenzo icons? :)
<peace> Ezim: kfaenza
<Ezim> peace, :) yeah I can see that.
<Ezim> I prefer oxygen old.
<Ezim> best icon theme
<peace> Ezim: :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE&feature=g-upl&context=G2a5e810AUAAAAAAAIAA
<peace> Ezim: and here the firefox-qt version http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/tinderbox-builds/mozilla-central-linuxqt/1330168309/
<Ezim> peace, I am using 4.8.0 :).
<Ezim> peace, thx, firefox works good in its default way with kde theme :).
<dantti> Riddell: yes,  sabbath at saturday :D (can sabbath happen on another day?)
<dantti> Riddell: oh I dind't know that Sabbath was also used by sunday church too, since since both words seem the same and in Brazil we don't have this distinction...
<jussi> dantti: heh, yeah, its like that. 
<dantti> jussi: nice to know :P I thought it was a nicer name to name the Saturday (as in english Saturday is the day of Saturn iirc), so as every one said happy sabbath I thought it was to dissociate with the week day..
<BluesKaj> dantti,  afaik Sunday is the Christian Sabbath
<dantti> BluesKaj: not really
<dantti> it was changed by romans long ago, so most people have it as the Christian Sabbath, but some don't
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL ...
<yurikoles> plese commit verify patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-ru/+bug/935521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935521 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu Precise) "kde-l10n-ru version 4:4.8.0-0ubuntu1 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,Confirmed]
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 620 * debian/changelog typo
<debfx> yurikoles: will do, thanks for spotting that!
<debfx> we could really use a machine that regularly builds our packages to detect missing files
<yofel> agreed
<ScottK> That or we could read the bugs that get filed ....
<debfx> I don't think we have a bug report about missing /usr/include/KDE/KDescendantsProxyModel so that approach doesn't really work
<ScottK> OK.  We did have the kdel10n-ru FTBFS bug though.
<debfx> right, but that bug report didn't say "you failed to install file X"
<debfx> well until an hour ago :)
<yofel> does someone know how bad of an idea it is to build without -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions?
<yofel> except that you might have a bit slower library loading
<JontheEchidna> symbol lookup during runtime might be slower
<JontheEchidna> iirc
<Mamarok> ScottK: thanks for reassigning that report :)
<ScottK> Mamarok: You're welcome.
<yofel> JontheEchidna: yeah, that much I found out, just trying to make sure as I plan to disable that for kdepim (it breaks the ktimetracker kpart for some reason I haven't found out yet)
<JontheEchidna> other than that I don't think it's particularly bad
<yurikoles> debfx: first patch in #935521 contains copy-paste from romanian section. i uploaded the fixed one
<ScottK> debfx: kde4libs accepted.
<yofel> kdevelop 4.3 rc1 up for packaging
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 192 * debian/ (changelog rules) Don't use -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions in LDFLAGS to work around kde bug 283479 (LP: #864975)
<ubottu> KDE bug 283479 in general "cannot start ktimetracker" [Major,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283479
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 145 * zsh_completion/_kde-l10n-build-status Added zsh completion for kde-l10n-build-status
<rbelem> hi Riddell 
<nixternal> why does kontact have to be such a pita?
<rbelem> Riddell, could you take a look at the startactive package? i uploaded it to the kubuntu-active ppa :-)
 * yofel did another test upgrade from lucid
<yofel> "Failed to fetch the resource collection" AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH...............
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah I know that’s a nice error
<yofel> bulldog98: I don't mind it having a "warning" symbol if it was a warning
<yofel> but infact it's a fatal error that doesn't really make it unusable
<yofel> I'll see if we can somehow work around that
<yofel> as that pretty much reliably fails on upgrades from what I know
<bulldog98> yofel: even better is if you get that stuff 100000 times
<yofel> JontheEchidna: do you have an idea what to do about apper and muon-updater competing for updates? After a lucid upgrade I have 2 "updates available" symbols in the panel. One from apper, one from muon
<JontheEchidna> you'd have to disable update notifications from one of the two
<yofel> hm, that's somewhat sub-optimal, but I don't really have an idea either
<sreich> how can i make a package of kde-workspace/plasma/netbook/containments/sal only, for kubuntu. the source is from git
<sreich> but i don't think it has any deps on git
<yofel> sreich: iirc you can't build pieces of kde-workspace by themselves, only the whole thing
<yofel> at least not unpatched
<jussi> thats sub optimal
<sreich> yeah...
<sreich> basically i only need to compile sal for someone to test only that, without having to compile kde on that machine as well
<sreich> no idea how to do that
<ScottK> sreich: If you want it in a package, you can get the source package for Kubuntu/4.8.0, replace the sal directory and rebuild it.  Then you'll have new debs built with the new code.
<ScottK> That will require building all of workspace, but that's less than all of KDE
<sreich> yeah, will only take a couple minutes to build anyways
<sreich> where can i get the source?
<yofel> sreich: apt-get source kde-workspace
<sreich> i'm not on kubuntu
<ScottK> Are you on a Debian based system?
<sreich> no
<ScottK> Hang on.  Links coming
 * yofel goes back fighting kdepim
<sreich> yofel: and winning? ;)
<yofel> sreich: unlikely :(
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kde-workspace_4.8.0b.orig.tar.bz2
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kde-workspace_4.8.0b-0ubuntu4.debian.tar.gz
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kde-workspace_4.8.0b-0ubuntu4.dsc
<ScottK> sreich: Those are the "Source package" for what's in Kubuntu Precise right now.
<sreich> what's with the different files though?
<starbuck> ScottK: would that run also then on oneiric with KDe 4.8?
<ScottK> kde-workspace_4.8.0b-0ubuntu4.debian.tar.gz is essentially a patch of the upstream tar that include the debian style packaging and our local patches.
<rbelem> sreich, if you want to build the packages you can create a chroot
<ScottK> starbuck: I didn't look if there are any difference in the PPA packages for Oneiric.  You should pull the source from the PPA if that's what you're using.
<sreich> ScottK: how can i actually compile the package then?
<sreich> on my system
<rbelem> sreich, http://capricorn.woot.net/~jdrew/debian-chroot.html
<yofel> ScottK, starbuck: the oneiric package is the precise one without the changes for oxygen-gtk
<ScottK> I've no idea how to run the Debian build system on non-debian systems.
<sreich> rbelem: hm, thanks
<rbelem> sreich, you may replace debian stuff by ubuntu ones
<sreich> rbelem: and the bootstrap?
<sreich> can remain the same, i presume?
<sreich> btw, what's oneiric and how does building a package for that fit into my issue?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 193 * debian/ (changelog control) Add libprison-dev to build-depends
<nixternal> wth, precise has me so confused right now. thunderbird is v11, yet the stable release via mozilla is v10.0.2. how are they expecting thunderbird 11 to be released in time for an lts release?
<rbelem> sreich, i will get you the link for the oneiric debootstrap
<yofel> nixternal: mozilla has pushing out releases in a speed lately that I wouldn't be surprised if they'll release it in april
<yofel> *has been
<nixternal> yofel: damn, you are right. March 13, 2012 to be exact
<nixternal> man, they are ripping out releases
<rbelem> sreich, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/debootstrap
 * yofel remembers that he used firefox 3.5 a while ago
<yofel> now we're at 11.....
<nixternal> ok, confusion subsided for precise, now my confusion is at the extension developers. the 3 biggest extensions don't support thunderbird 11 yet. bastards :)
<starbuck> yofel: yeah, thats insane :)
<sreich> rbelem: thanks
<rbelem> sreich, a direct link http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu//pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.37_all.deb
<nixternal> i only use firefox for testing websites, otherwise i am strictly a chrome-beta channel lover
<yofel> someone forgot what major versions were for (no, I'm not thinking of you at all Linus..)
<starbuck> nixternal: what are the three?
<nixternal> lightning, zindus, and that one that makes thunderbird threads look like gmail ___________ <- i forgot that damn word :)
<starbuck> nixternal: i need to try the last one, never heard of that for now :)
<nixternal> damn, "Provider for Google Calendar" is another one that isn't available for v11
<nixternal> and enigmail. actually, not much is available for v11 as of right now in terms of extensions
<rbelem> sreich, to run debootstrap `sudo debootstrap oneiric ubuntu-oneiric-chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu`
<sreich> ok
<nixternal> starbuck: Thunderbird Conversations is the name of that plugin I couldn't remember
<starbuck> nixternal: thanks, gotta try
<nixternal> w00t, found a pre release for it
<rbelem> sreich, ping me when you get the chroot ready
<rbelem> :-)
<sreich> opk
<sreich> *ok
<sreich> rbelem: 'W: Failure trying to run: chroot /home/sreich/Desktop/kubuntu chroot stuff/debootstrap/ubuntu-oneiric-chroot mount -t proc proc /proc'
<Ezim> hi nixternal :).
<Ezim> I was before linking to your blog-post.
<Ezim> :P
<rbelem> sreich, one minute
<rbelem> sreich, did you run deboostrap as root?
<sreich> yeah, sudo
<rbelem> sreich, could you paste to me the entire error?
<sreich> http://paste.kde.org/429254/
<sreich> am i doing this is the wrong path?
<rbelem> sreich, i think the path is ok
<sreich> hm
<rbelem> sreich, do you have any special parameter to mount yours partitions?
<rbelem> sreich, could you paste the `mount` output?
<sreich> http://paste.kde.org/429260/
<rbelem> sreich, there may be a mount parameter that is blocking the chroot
<rbelem> sreich, what is your distro?
<yofel> apachelogger: whatever happened to your plymouth stuff?
<sreich> rbelem: fedora 16
<rbelem> sreich, one minute
<starbuck> sreich: time to switch :)
<sreich> lol
<rbelem> sreich, lets try a different path
<rbelem> sreich, `sudo debootstrap oneiric /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu`
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> that stupid local mail resource folder path is set in akonadi's sql db :/
<jussi> yofel: *hug*
<yofel> jussi: :D
<rbelem> sreich, how is it going?
<sreich> still downloading
<jussi> So Im here at MWc... met this guy who is working for a company doing a very cool android app
<jussi> Have a look at sinne - its free and the android market, works with > 2.2
<jussi> its a keyboard app, but really really fast.
<jussi> anyway, bed time now
<sreich> rbelem: alrighty, isntalled successfully now
<rbelem> sreich, awesome
<rbelem> sreich, i'm looking for kde4.8 for oneiric
<sreich> ok, thanks
<rbelem> yofel, do we have a ppa with kde 4.8 for oneiric?
<yofel> rbelem: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<rbelem> yofel, thanks
<rbelem> sreich, put this http://paste.kde.org/429266/ in your /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-chroot/etc/apt/sources.list
<rbelem> sreich, remove everything from there before
<sreich> rbelem: anything else?
<rbelem> sreich, yup
<rbelem> sreich, things are coming slowly to my mind :-)
<sreich> ah ok ;)
<rbelem> sreich, sudo mount -o bind /dev /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-chroot/dev
<rbelem> sreich, sudo chroot /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-chroot su -
<sreich> ok
<rbelem> sreich, did you copy the /etc/resolv.conf to /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-chroot/etc/resolv.conf?
<sreich> yes
<rbelem> sreich, now run apt-get update
<rbelem> sreich, apt-get install python-software-properties
<rbelem> sreich, add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<rbelem> sreich, apt-get update
<Tm_T> 4.8.0a ?
<yofel> Tm_T: the a because the tarball was refreshed before release
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> how thad differs from our previous 4.8.0 packages?
<Tm_T> that
<rbelem> sreich, apt-get install build-essential 
<nixternal> hrmm. anyone else notice some things disappear when attached or minimized to the panel. ie. thunderbird and the telepathy widget
<Tm_T> I'm on oneiric btw
<yofel> Tm_T: not we refreshed it, upstream refreshed it before they released 4.8.0. But as we get early-access to the tarballs we already had the old one on launchpad. So an arbitrary version bump like that is needed
<sreich> nixternal: yes!
<sreich> the taskmanager widget seems to have some regression i think
<Tm_T> yofel: right, thanks (:
<sreich> my issue was related to "show only from current activity" for some reason
<sreich> possibly not at all your issue though
<yofel> nixternal: I'll confirm the telepathy one, and the telepathy folks didn't have an idea except blaming plasma
<yofel> it works if you put it in the systray
<rbelem> sreich, apt-get build-dep kde-workspace
<nixternal> yofel: nice to know about the telepathy widget
<rbelem> sreich, apt-get source kde-workspace
<rbelem> sreich, after that apply your changes
<rbelem> sreich, enter the source and run dpkg-buildpackage -b -j<num_jobs>
<sreich> you're far faster than my internet connection ;p
<rbelem> sreich, add -nc parameter if you want to build without clean the sources
<rbelem> sreich, :-D
<sreich> hm, interesting..after the chroot now alt+right/left arrow switches VT's
<sreich> interesting
<rbelem> sreich, that's it, i think :-)
<rbelem> i think i will turn this into a blog post :-)
<sreich> you should!
<sreich> very helpful indeed
<sreich> this sort of info gets too easily lost too
<Riddell> rbelem: you got sreich all sorted?
<rbelem> that's true, and that link is a pretty old
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<nixternal> hrmm, telepathy kcm shows me logged in to 4 services, but only shows those using google talk
<rbelem> sreich, i forgot to say that you have to run inside the chroot 
<nixternal> hrmm, jjesse did you just log into hotmail/msn chat crap?
<yofel> are the others online? There's a button to show offline contacts
<rbelem> sreich, mount /proc
<rbelem> sreich, mount /sys
<sreich> rbelem: oh crap
<rbelem> sreich, mount /dev/pts
<sreich> what if i didn't do that and i'm updating it?
<rbelem> sorry
<rbelem> sreich, you will get just some warnings
<sreich> ok
<jjesse> nixternal i may have :)
<nixternal> the telepathy client is a buggy bastard, but i like its simplicity to be honest
<nixternal> though, kopete worked flawlessly for the way i used it
<rbelem> Riddell, could take a look at the startactive package? should i file a bug to FFe it?
<Riddell> rbelem: yeah I'll look in a minue
<Riddell> FFe bug probably a good idea yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "I've created the tarballs for KDevelop 4.3 RC 1." is that your area?
<rbelem> Riddell, i will upload tomorrow declarative-plasmoids
<rbelem> Riddell, i will ping you when it is ready
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, thaks
<rbelem> Riddell, ah! also i will update tomorrow kubuntu-active-default-settings
<rbelem> Riddell, and i hope this week i will get kcm filesharing ready
<Riddell> progress on the images!
<Riddell> we have logs http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/precise/kubuntu-active/20120225/livecd-20120225-i386.out
<Riddell> missing share-like-connect which is in new, I'll look at that now
<rbelem> groovy :-)
<rbelem> sreich, i have to go now
<sreich> rbelem: ok, thanks for the help
<rbelem> sreich, i think Riddell and yofel can help you if you have any issues :-)
<sreich> ok
<rbelem> sreich, you r very welcome :-)
 * yofel put ksecrets into experimental
<yofel> if someone wants to test it
<yofel> I have no idea how one is supposed to use it
<yofel> upstream documentation is useless
<bulldog98> yofel: what’s the kdelibs change in there?
<Riddell> yofel: presumably you need an application that uses it
<Riddell> yofel: it's just a library and kded module?
<yofel> bulldog98: iirc some mail in the discussion said that you need to rebuild kdelibs with  ksecrets to make it usable
<bulldog98> Riddell: kwallet can use it as backend afaik
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<yofel> Riddell: it's a service for dbus with a sync module and should behave as a kwallet backend
<Riddell> rbelem: startactive is a native package in the PPA
<Riddell> so change a kwallet setting and everything will use secretservice?
<yofel> should be, except that is something I'm pretty sure is broken in my package
<yofel> as kwallet should have a checkbox to use ksecrets, and it doesn't
<yofel> I need to find some upstream dev to explain to me how that's supposed to work
<Riddell> rbelem: how do you actually use startactive?  there's no xsession file to log into
<nixternal> Riddell: on printer-config, when you select "Show printers shared by other systems", should shared printers just automatically show up?
<rbelem> Riddell, the xsession desktop will be in the kubuntu-active-default-settings
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... it should not be native, i think
<Riddell> nixternal: I've no idea, it's dantti's programme
<sreich> rbelem: so..how do i actually provide someone with this package. can i just give them plasma-netbook?
<nixternal> hehe
<sreich> also, how do i compile for $arch
<Riddell> nixternal: but I would guess so
<sreich> -a i guess?
<nixternal> the computer must be a part of the same workgroup with samba probably then for that to work. time to play with that for a few minutes and see if i can get it to automatically recognize printers
 * sreich wonders what valid values there are
<rbelem> sreich, the package is in the parent dir of the source root
<kklimonda> hmm, does recent changes in how canonical supports Kubuntu mean demoting everything but Qt (and libraries used by Unity) to universe?
<rbelem> sreich, and probably the netbook package has the changes
<sreich> ok
<sreich> so that was easy. /me prays it will work ;)
<rbelem> sreich, does the target computer have kde4.8?
<yofel> kklimonda: maybe not all, but probably most of our packages
<sreich> rbelem: yes
<rbelem> nice
<nixternal> did this survive that brutal attack I just puto n my system?
<nixternal> looks like
<nixternal> yeah, when apport crashes, 'The KDE Crash Handler', aka Dr. Konqi, fires up so I can report the bug. any plan/idea for a fix?
<sreich> what should i pass to dpkg-buildpackage -t for i686?
<nixternal> don't we use i386? I assume you are building on a x86_64 machine
<sreich> oh
<sreich> yes i am
<sreich> thx
<nixternal> did that work? it has been awhile since I used x86_64 & built x86 packages
<yofel> uh, I think you need a 32-bit chroot for that.
<nixternal> i finally got tired of ia32-libs :)
<yofel> at least that's what I use
<yofel> maybe you can do that in some other way too
<nixternal> i can't remember now, i think i used schroot back in the day as well
<nixternal> amd64 is worthless anyways
<sreich> worthless?
<nixternal> what is the benefit of it?
<sreich> oh, no idea ;)
<nixternal> do the pros outweight the cons?
<nixternal> i don't either, i just know i never saw any type of performance increase
<nixternal> but i know working with java & other things that weren't x86_64 specific had to mingle with ia32-libs and there were some dirty hacks that had to be done for quite a few projects i worked on in the past
<nixternal> with x86 and pae, i can use all the memory i need and it is all good
<sreich> you get far fewer registers with x86
<sreich> it's a crappy arch
<nixternal> holy hell, one crash started an insane chain of events
<sreich> 64-bit widens the registers and provides more
<sreich> heh
<nixternal> knetattach crash > apport runs as it should > apport crashes > dr. konqi runs as it shouldn't > dr. konqi crashes > apport runs as it should > apport is now frozen
<sreich> hahaa
<nixternal> now i am looking at a backtrace and i have no idea which app it belongs to
<nixternal> wth, now LP opened (w/o me knowing or wanting it to) to file a bug report against kde-runtime & kcmshell4
<nixternal> oh lord
<yofel> kcmshell4 would be for apport, as that's what it uses to open the browser for bugfiling
<yofel> hm
<yofel> hm, no, it only uses xdg-open these days
<rbelem> sreich, still want to build for i686?
<sreich> rbelem: yes
<rbelem> sreich, do you have linux32 cmd in fedora?
<sreich> rbelem: yes
<rbelem> sreich, we have two ways to do that
<rbelem> sreich, one is using pbuilder and the other is creating a x86 chroot
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-26
<sreich> what's pbuilder?
<rbelem> sreich, it is a tool to build packages
<rbelem> sreich, it manages the chroots by it self
<rbelem> sreich, lets do it using pbuilder
<sreich> ok
<rbelem> sreich, i dont know how the chroot i386 will work in fedora
<rbelem> sreich, in the chroot run `apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools`
<rbelem> sreich, ready?
<sreich> http://paste.kde.org/429296
<sreich> rbelem: ^
<rbelem> sreich, lets try the 32bit chroot then
<sreich> ok
<sreich> how do i do that?
<rbelem> sreich, `sudo debootstrap --arch=i386 oneiric /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-i386-chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu`
<sreich> should i delete everythign i have so far?
<rbelem> sreich, nope
<rbelem> sreich, keep that if you want to build x86_64 packages
<sreich> ok
<rbelem> sreich, sudo mount -o bind /dev /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-i386-chroot/dev
<sreich> rbelem: done
<rbelem> sreich, sudo linux32 chroot /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-chroot su -
<sreich> rbelem: not i686?
<sreich> er.. i386
<rbelem> sreich, oops
<rbelem> sreich, sorry
<sreich> ok
<rbelem> sreich, sudo linux32 chroot /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-i386-chroot su -
<rbelem> sreich, everything is the same now on
<sreich> chroot: failed to run command `su': No such file or directory
<sreich> sudo linux32 chroot /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-i386-chroot/ su -
<sreich> very interesting
<rbelem> sreich, try file /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-i386-chroot/bin/su
<rbelem> sreich, is it 32bit?
<sreich> is what?
<rbelem> sreich, run `file /opt/ubuntu-oneiric-i386-chroot/bin/su`
<sreich> aaah
<rbelem> sreich, what is the output?
<sreich> i screwed up the moutn -o /dev
<sreich> (so /dev was mounted on top of the chroot folder
<rbelem> sreich, hhahah
<rbelem> :-)
<sreich> works now :)
<sreich> rbelem: now what?
<rbelem> sreich, same thing you did in the previous target
<rbelem> *chroot
<sreich> ah ok
<yofel> rbelem: what do you need linux32 for?
<dantti> nixternal: yes, if there are other CUPS you will see then (except if is a Mac CUPS - they don't use UDP broadcasting, they use DNS-SD)
<nixternal> hrmm, do i have to be in the same workgroup as the other systems?
<nixternal> actually, it doesn't work for me if I am in the workgroup or not with samba, and the other machines are windows machines
<dantti> nixternal: hmm I'm talking about linux - linux
<nixternal> ahhh, gotcha
<sreich> rbelem: http://paste.kde.org/429314/
<dantti> to see samba shares it's not automatic
<nixternal> sounds like an usability issue then with the wording, as it doesn't clarify Linux only
<dantti> and rbelem has too add suport for it on the Add New Printer Wizard ;)
<dantti> nixternal: it's the same name you have on localhost:631
<dantti> but maybe a tooltip or a more informative thing could be nice...
<nixternal> another issue I have with it is one of the shared printers I use has spaces in its name. instead of doing %20 in the URI in printer-config, it doesn't add the %, it just has 20, so it will never work until I change the 20 to %20
<rbelem> yofel, to run 32bit efectively
<rbelem> dantti, :-D
<yofel> rbelem: dpkg doesn't really care what kernel you're running though
<yofel> *care about
<rbelem> sreich, that was because of pbuilder?
<yofel> well, not important anyway
<rbelem> sreich, oops ubuntu-dev-tools?
<rbelem> yofel, hum...
<yofel> was just curious as I've never used that so far
<rbelem> yofel, i had throuble to build 32bits apps once
<rbelem> yofel, with linux32 it worked
<yofel> ah
<sreich> rbelem: yeah apparently
<rbelem> sreich, you dont need to install it anymore
<rbelem> sreich, that was the other method
<sreich> actually..that was apt-get install build-essential
<sreich> sorry
<rbelem> sreich, hum...
<rbelem> sreich, thats weird
<sreich> maybe it's still trying to install that one?
<sreich> is there a way to --skipbroken?
<dantti> nixternal: hmm I have to do some stuff here email me with something I can test
<rbelem> sreich, one minute
<rbelem> sreich, i'm trying to reproduce the error
<yofel> oh, that's upstart not supporting chroots -.-
<sreich> yeah..
<rbelem> sreich, it worked here
<sreich> -_-
<yofel> rbelem: because you have upstart running
<sreich> hah, yeah
<yofel> there was a way to work around that
 * sreich contemplating if a vm wouldn't be easier
<yofel> sreich: try this: rm /bin/initctl; touch /bin/initctl; chmod +x /bin/initctl
<yofel> maybe telling it to do exactly nothing will work
<sreich> no such file or dir
<sreich> there's initctl2dot?
<rbelem> sreich, it would be much slower
<rbelem> yofel, it worked on amd64 chroot
<sreich> rbelem: in terms of what slowness?
<yofel> rbelem: don't ask me...
<sreich> the vm itself could handle it. qemu-kvm that is
<yofel> oops
<yofel> it's /sbin/initctl ^^
<rbelem> sreich, not sure how slow
<sreich> well, i've compiled all of kde in a vm
<sreich> doesn't take long
<sreich> (i have a reasonably fast cpu)
<rbelem> sreich, did it work with the yofel tips?
<sreich> hm,  yes
<rbelem> sreich, awesome
<rbelem> sreich, is everything running fine now?
<sreich> working on installing for now
<sreich> but yes, appears so
<rbelem> :-0
<rbelem> oops
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i uploaded the startactive again
<rbelem> yofel, ping
<rbelem> Riddell, i uploaded a daft for declarative-plasmoids. it has seven plasmoids. Do you thing each should go to its own package or one package for all?
<ScottK> Riddell: I got a new router, so the arm boxes are accessible again.
<bulldog98> mgraesslin: hi, have you read this? http://ur1.ca/8dy2p
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 146 * (TODO zsh_completion/_kgetsource) Made the autoguessing for kgetsource series completion working
<Riddell> rbelem: new kubuntu active error
<Riddell> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-active-settings_2.0+git2012021101-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/active-settingsmodule.desktop', which is also in package plasma-active-data 2.0+git2012021101-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/precise/kubuntu-active/20120226/livecd-20120226-i386.out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, but I don't have the time till thursday ... 
<peace> hi
<shadeslayer> hey peace
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what was my question?
<Riddell> ScottK: yay, thanks!
<peace> shadeslayer: hey 
<Riddell> who understands launchpad?  this user yurikoles is offering to update launchpad.net/kde how do I give him permissions?
<shadeslayer> #launchpad probably would know how :P
<Riddell> aye they're probably all asleep on a weekend but :)
<Peace-> i just tested and created a debian package for kwin button applet 
<shadeslayer> ah heh :P
<Peace-> it seems good
<Peace-> minimize maximize button on the panel :D http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/vlcaudiousb7.jpeg
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <svuorela> fabo: watch out for kdevelops parsergenerator. it's going to require itself to build.
<shadeslayer> xD
<Riddell> Peace-: oh nice, putting it in a ppa?
<Peace-> Riddell: :( i am noob on that 
<Peace-> Riddell: andbtw i did with cpack 
<Peace-> if anyone wants i have written some stuff here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/02/26/kwin-button-close-minimize-on-your-panel-kubuntu-12-04/
<Peace-> Riddell: i am not sure but on lauchpad you need to create control file right ? if you use cpack you should not able to upload the debian package .... or i didn't understand  :D
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 147 * zsh_completion/_khighestversion Added zsh completion for khighestversion
<bulldog98> yofel: what’s about man pages for our kubuntu-dev-tools?
<Riddell> Peace-: I don't have time to take you through it right now alas but you need to build the source package with debuild -S and ensure the .changes is signed with the same gpg key as you have in launchpad
<starbuck> hello Riddell
<Riddell> morning starbuck 
<starbuck> Riddell: Kubuntu on Android possible?
<yofel> bulldog98: I never wrote any for my scripts (as I've never written a manpage)
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<yofel> bulldog98: what did you use to write them?
<bulldog98> docbook
<yofel> hm, I'll read up on that
<bulldog98> yofel: simply copy one of the .docbook files in the docbook folder and replace what you think must be replaced
<bulldog98> It’s kind of like html
<Riddell> starbuck: possible most likely but I've not looked at the technology so I've no idea what's involved
<Riddell> starbuck: it might well include various technical bits that canonical won't make public
<yofel> hm
 * yofel reliably gets a kbuildsycoca crash when upgrading lucid to precise
<bulldog98> rbelem: in kde-artwork-active you installed the pngs of ksplash into the wrong folder
<bulldog98> you missed the images folder into which they belong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should I move Qt 4.8 from experimental to backports?
<shadeslayer> ( in ~kubuntu-ppa )
<starbuck> Riddell: despite they say they're truly open? MArk said in his own blog comment about Ubuntu on Android that "all parts are open source"
<starbuck> everything is truly open at Canonical or has that changed?
<Riddell> starbuck: I know nothing aobut the specifics of the android project but for example in the past we have looked at kubuntu for ubuntu one..
<Riddell> and that's all free software on the client side and open APIs, but the server is all proprietary and the APIs undocumented and changing
<Riddell> so in practice it was impossible to make kubuntu clients at the time
<Riddell> (they may have improved that and anyway ubuntu one is all qt now so it doesn't matter)
<Riddell> similarly the ubuntu CD build process used to be hidden and secret and much of it is public and open now but it's not documented and I expect some bits are still secret
<Riddell> so yes canonical (of which I'm a part) is 100% free software on the client but it's only 99% open bazaar development and server is all proprietary (which is fine, we all use google and don't complain)
<starbuck> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1011#comment-393741
<starbuck> im talking about ubuntu an android, nothing server etc
<Riddell> starbuck: yes open source doesn't mean well documented and usable
<Riddell> I've no idea about android stuff, it might well all be usable and setup for flavours/derivatives to use
<starbuck> hehe thats true, just saying it hsould be possible to try at least, if the source is available, similar to android source... not saying its useable, but at least someone can try to make kubuntu on android useable
<Riddell> yes, worth a try for sure
<starbuck> i love the idea, and mark was really smart there and i wish it succeeds for canonical
<starbuck> just that i love kubuntu for me perosnally :)
<Riddell> the term open source implies community bazaar development but the definition just implies the same as free software which doesn't necessarily mean community development friendly
<Riddell> yeah the idea of using your mobile as your main CPU is a cool idea, it'll be interesting to see if the mass market can understand it and use it
 * Riddell out
<yofel> *sigh*
 * yofel wonders how one is supposed to support something that doesn't work at all
<yofel> i.e. kmail-migrator
<Peace-> yofel: xD
<bulldog98> yofel: flame in #kdepim or something like that :P
<yofel> well, that would be #kontact
<yofel> and I'll do that after 4.8.1 is out
<yofel> I haven't found a working configuration yet where a kmail upgrade from 4.4 to 4.8 works fine
<Peace-> Riddell: i will use with a 4core smartphone for sure but only with kde
<Peace-> :D
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/kfail.png
 * yofel goes making some tea to calm down
<bulldog98> yofel: have you tried an empty config?
<yofel> bulldog98: fresh install is fine, it's upgrades that don't work
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah I mean have you tried to not change anything at the config and do the upgrade?
<yofel> bulldog98: that was a clean install of 10.04 -> upgrade -> fail
<bulldog98> dam
<Peace-> xD
<bulldog98> yofel: have you tried it with working settings?
<yofel> bulldog98: with configured kmail you get kde bug 294855
<ubottu> KDE bug 294855 in general "mail migration fails" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294855
 * bulldog98 remembers that it didn’t worked for me too as I switched to the akonadi based kmail
<yofel> I know it's not much of a bug report, but I'm tired of this
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe we should put a warning into release notes, that you have to reconfigure kmail
<bulldog98> and purge the configs while upgrade
<yofel> bulldog98: that's already in the 11.10 release notes...
<yofel> fell free to c&p
<yofel> *feel
<bulldog98> yofel: do you know how opensuse handels that?
<yofel> nope
 * bulldog98 will ask for that
<yofel> rdieter: how does/did fedora handle kmail migration? (assuming you're using kmail2)
<yofel> note: don't use kmail2 in a VM with only 1G of memory. You'll run OOM
<bulldog98> yofel: http://userbase.kde.org/KMail/FAQs_Hints_and_Tips
<bulldog98> yofel: openSuse hasn’t anything special in their packages
<yofel> probably just a note in the release notes with workarounds like we did
<bulldog98> which isn’t the way it should be :(
<yofel> fun, upgrade calculation fails if you have skype installed
<bulldog98> yofel: sure unfree software can break your system :)
<yofel> nah, that's broken transition from skype:amd64 -> skype:i386
<yofel> at least we won't have to worry about flash in the future
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah flash is dead and long live html5
<Peace-> :) kwin buttons on the panel i like it ! www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXlf3xRMkIE
<rbelem> Riddell, i will fix that in a minute
<rbelem> bulldog98, hum... maybe this is a bug in the buildsystem
<bulldog98> rbelem: could also be but the qml want’s it to be in that folder
<rbelem> bulldog98, i'm not sure. could you check it?
<bulldog98> rbelem: I alread checked that
<rbelem> bulldog98, what should be the right path?
<bulldog98> +/images
<rbelem> bulldog98, i will fix that right after plasma-active package
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think that the desktop file should go to plasma-active-data or plasma-active-settings?
<Riddell> rbelem: is plasma-active-settings upstream's?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<BluesKaj> how does one find a KIO list ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: they're usually /usr/lib/kde4/kio_* - or do you need an upstream list?
<Riddell> rbelem: and you're asking about where to put /usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/active-settingsmodule.desktop ?
<BluesKaj> yofel,  i was looking for   , some ppl are having troublesamarok upnp
<yofel> oh
<yofel> that
<yofel> I think we're missing that
<yofel> as libhupnp-dev which is needed by kdelibs is in universe
<Riddell> rbelem: that's just defining a type not an actual module so fine in plasma-active-data
<Riddell> it's /usr/share/applications/kde4/active-settings.desktop which defines the actual binary so keep that in plasma-active-settings
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 147 * debian/ (changelog control) Add Breaks/Replaces for kdemultimedia-dev against kmix << 4:4.8.0 (LP: #909852)
<rbelem> Riddell, these are all active-settings files http://paste.kde.org/429536/
<rbelem> Riddell, should just the three first files remain in the plasma-active-settings package and the others in the plasma-active-data?
<Riddell> rbelem: first three and probably usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-package-org.kde.active.settings.time.desktop
<Riddell> since that .desktop file goes with usr/lib/kde4/active_settings_time.so I expect
<yofel> hm, after upgrade from lucid amarok says that the phonon backend claims it has no mp3 support
<debfx> which phonon backend is selected? I hope it removed the xine backend
<yofel> gstreamer
<yofel> with base and good plugins installed
<yofel> mp3 is -ugly I guess
<debfx> ok and does the qapt gstreamer thing install the right packages?
<yofel> nope, I have a notification that I can install flash to enhance konqueror, but that's all
<debfx> yeah ugly or fluendo-mp3
<yofel> debfx: file a bug against qapt? or what should handle that
<Riddell> yofel: that's the nost notable bug?
<yofel> Riddell: no, it's kmail ending up unusable more often than not
<debfx> yofel: yes
<Riddell> yofel: but the upgrade itself works?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> tried like a dozen ones in kvm by now, never had the upgrade itself fail
<yofel> the only thing that makes it fail that I found is skype, and there's a bug about that
<Riddell> good enough for beta, thanks yofel 
<Riddell> can you fill it in on iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<yofel> sure
<yofel> Riddell: ah, one thing I almost forgot, during the upgrade you always get drkonqi window that tells you kbuildsycoca has crashed. Haven't yet found out why.
<yofel> doesn't break anything though
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, well that's probably because something is loading a library which has changed during the upgrade, we just need to supress it somehow
<andreaxxx> gtk styling has been broken on my kubuntu 12.04 since a bit more than a week, i think. Is there any way to currently fix it?
<yofel> andreaxxx: do you have xsettings-kde installed?
 * yofel needs to fix something there
<debfx> shouldn't the dist upgrade tool update to the latest lucid packages before allowing the precise upgrade?
<yofel> debfx: it should from what I know
<andreaxxx> yofel: just installed it and now everything is back to normal. Thanks! i wonder why it wasn't pulled automatically
<yofel> andreaxxx: me too, it's recommended by kubuntu-desktop
<debfx> yofel: it doesn't seem to do that
<yofel> for me it installs some updater related apt packages from lucid-updates, but I'm not sure if those are regular updates or upgrade specific
 * bulldog98 gets a bug
<bulldog98> has someone time to try to reproduce it?
<bulldog98> it’s an qapt-codec search bug
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: ^ ?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<bulldog98> open amarok install a radio station script e.g. German Radio stations
<bulldog98> restart amarok
<bulldog98> search for rpr1 add that to the playlist and play it -> qapt hanging while searching for the right codec
<JontheEchidna> where do I add scripts from?
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: settings -> scripts -> get new scripts
<JontheEchidna> thx
<bulldog98> hm other stations work but not all
<JontheEchidna> German Radio Streams service?
<bulldog98> yep
<JontheEchidna> huh, text/uri-list. doesn't look like something gstreamer would decode at all
<JontheEchidna> looks more like a mimetype
<bulldog98> hm the question is where is the bug? amarok the script or something else
<JontheEchidna> I'd say it's either pornon or gstreamer. I'll try to make the qapt gst helper not hang tho
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ^ is phonon guilty?
<Riddell> yofel: you got /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so ?
<Riddell> yofel: and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so is a symblink to it?
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  I've been using the phonon-backend-vlc in place of gstreamer and it's working fine 
<Riddell> that doesn't help yofel 
<yofel> Riddell: I'll check in a bit when I have the VM open again
<BluesKaj> oh ..bummer
<yofel> on my regular precise system I have:
<yofel> $ la /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so
<yofel> 658795 316K -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 314K Feb 16 23:56 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so
<yofel> $ la /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so
<yofel> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commit&h=e6acf4afdd70ae0c153d8b3b06fd3a5c7547786f
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: kool
<JontheEchidna> you still won't be able to play the radio, but it won't  hang
<Riddell> yofel: hum, so something funny there
 * Riddell out
<yofel> grmls: beta1 iso images are up for testing btw.
<grmls> hi yofel and thx :)
<bulldog98> yofel: howto?
<yofel> bulldog98: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<yofel> click on one of our images, fetch the ISO, click on a testcase, mark it as started, follow the test instructions, mark as passed/failed and mention all bugs you filed
<bulldog98> yofel: for testing is an vm ok?
<yofel> hardware is better. but vm is better than nothing. Just put it in a comment that it was a vm
<yofel> you can still find plenty of bugs with VM's
<bulldog98> yofel: for the translation test and so on I think a vm is enought
<bulldog98> btw we still have kopete in the favorits
<yofel> right
<bulldog98> do we have german translation installed on the iso?
<yofel> bulldog98: I think we don't have a final decision  yet on what to use, so no point in removing it
<yofel> iirc we do
 * bulldog98 doesn’t see any translation
<bulldog98> yofel: if I find error to what should I assing them?
<yofel> nothing, just file the bug like usual, and put the bug number in the testcase's bug field
<debfx> bulldog98: we don't have any translations on the cd images
<bulldog98> ok so not worth filling a bug report on that :)
<bulldog98> debfx: maybe we should include some?
<yofel> well, no space to include them directly at least
<Tm_T> is there particular reason why recent kdm install doesn't populate /etc/kde4/kdm ?
<Tm_T> package seems to include files to there, but none exist after install
<yofel> it should do that
<Tm_T> yofel: should do what?
<yofel> install the files in /etc/kde4/kdm/
<Tm_T> yup, doesn't
<yofel> precise?
<Tm_T> easy to reproduce: move that dir, reinstall kdm
<yofel> oh
<Tm_T> yofel: oneiric, kubuntu-backports
<yofel> that won't work
<yofel> move dir, purge kdm, reinstall. That will work
<Tm_T> yofel: well, same even if you purge AND then install
<Tm_T> atleast looks like it
<yofel> ok, that should work..
<Tm_T> will retry to make sure
<Tm_T> hmm, indeed, now it's populated
<sreich> is your torrent for i386 broken?
<sreich> the file downloads in full but it wasn't anything bootable
<sreich> like it didn't finish properly. i used ktorrent
<bulldog98> Riddell: could you add iso testing to the topic? 
<yofel> bulldog98: do it yourself
<sreich> (i'm talking about oneiric btw)
<yofel> topic's unlocked
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
* bulldog98 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | Iso testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr | Jussi's new baby's name is Elodi! :)
<bulldog98> ~help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 57 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greed, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, map, markov, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo,
<kubotu> rot, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube; 31 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 1 plugin failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<bulldog98> ~help ninjas
<kubotu> no help for topic ninjas
<bulldog98> yofel: is ~ninjas still working?
<yofel> bulldog98: that's not on kubotu but ubottu -> !
<bulldog98> !help ninjas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ninjas
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<bulldog98> please help to do iso testing
<yofel> uh
<yofel> for testing we have !testers
<yofel> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<bulldog98> yofel: btw what vm do you use qemu?
<yofel> kvm mostly, yeah. Sometimes virtualbox
<yofel> whatever works at the moment
<yofel> anyone an idea what's up with the input box on netbook o.O http://imgur.com/GSaPx
<yofel> bulldog98: ^
<bulldog98> yofel: that looks like the bug I have in the kde greeter of lightdm
<bulldog98> is that written in qml?
<yofel> dunno
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe poke in #plasma ?
<yofel> bulldog98: where did you say there are no translations?
<bulldog98> yofel: live session if I choose German
<bulldog98> the translation are missing as soon as you are logged in
<sreich> no
<sreich> it's a bug for all widgets that use the Plasma::LineEdit apparently
<sreich> didn't get a chance to hunt it down though
<sreich> it's either a regression in plasma:;lineedit, or possibly Plasma::svg/plasma::framesvg
<sreich> and yes, it looks terrible :/
<bulldog98> yofel: did we updated some packages in the backport ppa? because I’ve got some people claiming it would break their system. http://forum.kubuntu-de.org/index.php?topic=16379.msg0 (German)
<yofel> bulldog98: check his apt history. I messed something up in workspace which caused broken deps, but that's fixed since a few hours ago
<bulldog98> btw is there a way to get rid of kdm’s message about being logged in in the ttys? atleast on the live-cd?
<bulldog98> good night
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-18
<Quintasan> Good morning.
<jussi> o/
<Riddell> hi jussi 
<jussi> hiya Riddell, hows things
<jussi> ?
<Riddell> nice and sunny thanks
<jussi> I hate you :P 
 * jussi has grey clouds and not much light
<jussi> share som sun with me!!!
 * smartboyhw says good afternoon (good evening in 11 minutes:P)
<shadeslayer> nice and sunny here too :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :P
 * shadeslayer goes off to try and figure out how to setup automated testing stuff
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great!!!!
<shadeslayer> this jenkins stuff seems hard
 * smartboyhw agrees
<smartboyhw> I even faint at autopilot
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you around for a bit?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> hmm?
<shadeslayer> well I don't think auto-upgrade-tester can be setup on EC2
<shadeslayer> because EC2 doesn't have KVM support
<shadeslayer> or so the internet tells me
<Riddell> mm quite possibly
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel_, Darkwing: allegedly someone would have had to check whether microsoft holds a trademark on windows for them not to use the word allegedly
<apachelogger> seems like a lot blah anyway because he starts off ranting how people use linux for bragging rights and not productively and ends the mail saying he'd not use linux full time because of wording in a legal disclaimr
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, hmm what happened?
<Riddell> someone sent me a moany e-mail
<Riddell> and aaron's rant reached slashdot but I like the comments "I have been using Kubuntu -- the semi-official KDE Ubuntu -- for years. I like it, it's stable, and the interface with least surprise. It does what I want, when I want, and it doesn't try to "integrate" things that do not need to be, or should not be, integrated."
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah o,
<smartboyhw> s/o,/OK
<apachelogger> ah yes, we did not see that one coming ^^
<shadeslayer> kubuntu rant from Aaron?
<shadeslayer> have not seen that episode
<Riddell> https://plus.google.com/u/0/107555540696571114069/posts/HSL2C21DJt7
<Riddell> a moan that they call it the same UI everywhere when the desktop isn't using Qt
<apachelogger> rant about ubuntu phone basically
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not even that
<Riddell> although it's suspicious how canonical have been so helpful in packaging Qt 5 don't you think?
<apachelogger> he basically just explained that canonical says it is powered by the same tech, while in fact it is not
 * Riddell blogs nice comment http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/18/nice-kubuntu-comment
<Riddell> s/explained/ranted/ :)
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I reckon they want q5 for the phone, no?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, agree
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ./ ?
<shadeslayer> shouldn't it be /.
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, on the phone, and everywhere else maybe (but just to shut aaron up)
<apachelogger> ah well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well spotted
<apachelogger> the videoast was TL;DW
<apachelogger> but I reckon the press is as usual overstating things
<apachelogger> I imagine the statement was more along the line of ... they sell you one platform but it's not, plasma active OTOH is one platform so it's better and you should help us and not canonical
<shadeslayer> heh
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> As long as stuff integrates together, the end user does not care about whether the desktop does not use QML while the phone does
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I don't think the videocasts are for end users...
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, apachelogger Riddell want me to do calligra 2.6.1?
<shadeslayer> fine with me
<Riddell> smartboyhw: go for it!
<shadeslayer> I have to update ktp
 * smartboyhw needs the access again..... (I sort of crashed my computer every 3 days)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the access?
<apachelogger> interest in plymouth splash is .... sparse
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the tarbal
<smartboyhw> *tarball
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the what?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you lose your ssh key again?
<smartboyhw> I don't have the tarball for calligra2.6.1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sadly yes... (Am I an idiot in these?)
 * smartboyhw goes to bang his head on the wall
<apachelogger> how is it that we get never ending bikeshed threads about the most useless topics and like 2 opinions on the boot splash that will be deployed in the next release? -.-
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm voting for #2
<apachelogger> send mail
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/calligra-2.6.1/
 * apachelogger wonders if someone will comment on the choice of color
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<apachelogger> if not it will go :@
<apachelogger> actually it will be fun
<apachelogger> beause after release someone will complain
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<smartboyhw> Riddell, access forbidden (or do I must need rekonq)?
<apachelogger> and then we can go like " uhhhh, public decision making you did not say no nothing, go away" :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, 2 also
 * smartboyhw sends out the email
<Riddell> smartboyhw: try now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<smartboyhw> Any 12:00 Ubuntu membership board members here?
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: huh?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, you are one?
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: what do you mean by "12:00 membership board" ?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, the Ubuntu membership boards have two: One is for 12:00 UTC, one is for 22:00 UTC
<smartboyhw> New system:P
<apachelogger> dafuq
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ?
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: no I'm not
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, oh
<apachelogger> let's have more meetings :D
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
 * smartboyhw wonders why
<shadeslayer> probably because some board members find one of the two timings better
<shadeslayer> s/better/better suited/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "probably because some board members find one of the two timings better suited"
<smartboyhw> :)
<apachelogger> they still need a quorum at both times...
<smartboyhw> It is a good thing that the DMB is removing Ubuntu membership for PPU
<yofel_> smartboyhw: as in that membership was a requirement?
 * yofel doesn't follow the DMB much
<smartboyhw> yofel, no. The DMB normally gives Ubuntu membership along with PPU, that makes the people difficult to apply since they doesn't really fit the membership requirements
<yofel> ah, makes sense then
<smartboyhw> The LibreOffice maintainer is rejected (twice) which makes people worrying about this
<yofel> yeah, I did notice *that* thread (like pretty much everyone else  I guess)
<shadeslayer> who wants to update qtwebkit ^_^
<yofel> you
<smartboyhw> yofel, +1
<smartboyhw> For both sentences:P
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> not me
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, boo you
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> you do, you just don't know yet
<smartboyhw> Not me at least, doing calligra here:P
<shadeslayer> that task is not in my lifes bug tracker
 * smartboyhw is still downloading the tarball
<shadeslayer> hence I cannot do said task
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, more boo
<apachelogger> you people make no sense today Oo
 * yofel is wondering if he can just slap https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,46616 onto qt4 and be happy
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, why?:P
<yofel> it does apply at least
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you think your thinkpad can be used for setting up auto-upgrade-tester
<shadeslayer> i.e. can it take the load
<yofel> well, it probably can to some extend. You might have to adjust some paths so it's not running that on the SSD or that'll burn out fast
<shadeslayer> hm
 * smartboyhw is really patiently waiting for the tarball to finish downloading
<shadeslayer> hmm .. I could set it up on my own machine as well
<shadeslayer> but ENOBANDWIDTH
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, =1
<smartboyhw> s/=1/+1/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "shadeslayer, +1"
<sheytan> apachelogger: looks like we have a winer ;)
<smartboyhw> sheytan, +1
<smartboyhw> Theme 2 is the winner:P
 * shadeslayer throws confetti at apachelogger and sheytan
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
 * sheytan swimms in it :D
<apachelogger> and now?
<sheytan> now what?
<apachelogger> exactly
 * smartboyhw wonders what will happen
<sheytan> now somebody have to put it into packages
<sheytan> and i think it will be shadeslayer :)
<smartboyhw> sheytan, yeah
<sheytan> he likes this stuff :D
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> not in my life's bug tracker :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, boo you again
<sheytan> you make me sad ;(
<shadeslayer> today is dedicated to setting up automated testing
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, tmr then:P
<apachelogger> sheytan: Oo
<sheytan> was ist los? :D
<shadeslayer> tomorrow is dedicated to phonon gstreamer and Netrunner
<apachelogger> you think the theme is finihed
<apachelogger> ?
<sheytan> yes :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good luck with that....
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you do that then:P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's all done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I just need to commit and merge
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopLy2214.png
<apachelogger> looks broken to me :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> also 4bpp verison missing
<shadeslayer> ktp going up
<apachelogger> also you did not bring color for discussion
<sheytan> apachelogger: didn't know about that. Can you move the text down?
<shadeslayer> who can QA?
<sheytan> and remove the debug stuff
<apachelogger> i.e. right now we have background 00000 and text ffffff
<sheytan> so it's not bad ;)
<Riddell> agateau: did you do merge requests?
<agateau> Riddell: I did: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-show-os-name
<apachelogger> sheytan: dunno
<apachelogger> if I apply the colors I'll not change them before release again
<sheytan> do you preffer others?
<apachelogger> I am not the artist
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I want a EC2 to build calligra 2.6.1 can I?
<apachelogger> I just want you to be aware that these colors are used almost everywhere
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sure hang on
<apachelogger> broken driver's plymouth uses them, not so broken but still broken driver's plymouth also uses it, grub usees it, CD's boot menu uses them...
 * smartboyhw then goes on for calligra-l10n
<sheytan> apachelogger: why do you want different colors for all of the possible problems with drivers?
<sheytan> do we want users to be informed somehow that way?
<apachelogger> sheytan: I do not want different colors
<sheytan> so what's the problem about?
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> I just want you to be aware that these colors are used almost everywhere
<smartboyhw> Riddell, http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/calligra-2.6.1/calligra-l10n/ was not found on this server...
<Riddell> hang on
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ubuntu@ec2-23-21-30-109.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/673808
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org
<Quintasan> Think you can accept that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<apachelogger> Quintasan: use placeholders
<Quintasan> I have no idea how to
<apachelogger> they are used everywhere else...
<Quintasan> I'm not changing anything that requires me to use the damn placeholder
<apachelogger> don't care
<apachelogger> use placeholders
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopMJ2214.png
<Quintasan> how on earth is aaaUBUNTULANGCODEbbb ever going to be 'ja'?
<Quintasan> it's not a damn variable
<smartboyhw> Hmm what happened
<smartboyhw> Riddell, got http://paste.kde.org/673832/ in byobu
<smartboyhw> of the ec2
<Riddell> smartboyhw: to ssh into ftpmaster from the ec2 you'll need to copy your secret ssh key up, you need to be extremely careful when doing this not to let anyone else have access, if you don't trust yourself to keep keys safe then don't do it
<Quintasan> *shrug* it will probably remain in a broken state there
<Riddell> smartboyhw: from your local machine you can copy things from ftpmaster to the ec2
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I am NOT sshing into ftpmaster..... I am bzr branching my calligra branch to build...
<smartboyhw> And I seemed to also have a permission denied (publickey) in my local computer for this....
<smartboyhw> s/this/ftpmaster/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "And I seemed to also have a permission denied (publickey) in my local computer for ftpmaster...."
<smartboyhw> Riddell, XD
<smartboyhw> Thanks!!!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh I see, that's just my script which copied my personal .bazaar/ dir to the server and confused it
<smartboyhw> Oh OK
<apachelogger> Quintasan: aaaINPUTSYSTEMbbb -> subbed in the script to ibus-yourmom
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: can you add my ssh key to your ec2 as well?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh why?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I need to check something
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+sshkeys
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that would require me to add this damn thing to the boilerplate and would require me to sub nothing when language does not have a ibus backend
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ftpmaster has your ssh key in the auroised_keys file, you have problems with ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org ?
<Quintasan> how is that better?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<smartboyhw> permission denied (publickey)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can move it around in the control
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I am bzr branching on ec2 later please:P
<apachelogger> also it is reflected int he control where the package will be added
<shadeslayer> eh
<apachelogger> also it is how i works everywhere else
<shadeslayer> use screen
<Riddell> smartboyhw: try now
<apachelogger> actually, let's use last reason as the primary reason
<shadeslayer> or byobu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, got it!
<Quintasan> I feel like it's a waste of time but I'll do it so it's not broken anymore
<apachelogger> maintainable code ofen feels like a waste of time...
<shadeslayer> how true
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you surely want to rewrite the plymouth theme, right? 
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I like being sane
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> # TODO: Implement this if needed
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I just wget the file from launchpad then   cat sshkey >> authorized_keys
<Quintasan> is there a way to remove the whole line instead of cleaning it and leave an empty line in sed?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh I don't even know how to add shadeslayer's key....
<shadeslayer> what Riddell said
<shadeslayer> :P
<smartboyhw> Ok
<Quintasan> nvm
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, try it now
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> you need to put my key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, sorry wrong directory:P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, try again
<shadeslayer> yup
<shadeslayer> thx
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, is that it?
<Riddell> someone killed screen!
<shadeslayer> whoops, that'd be me
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer's fault
<shadeslayer> stupid locale
<smartboyhw> Got it back now:P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/673880 is this acceptable?
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you make the text light blue?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: $dfile it seems
<apachelogger> sheytan: you can :P
<sheytan> i'm not on my machine right now ;)
<Quintasan> $dfile?
<sheytan> i'm at work
<shadeslayer> okay
<Quintasan> I'm not entirely sure you want the aaaINPUTMETHODbbb anywhere else outside of control apachelogger
<shadeslayer> Riddell: EC2 does not have kvm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: doesn't matter
<apachelogger> Quintasan: on that note perhaps aaaINPUTMETHODPACKAGEbbb would be better
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, where's that branch that I can use for calligra-l10n upstream2orig?
<smartboyhw> again?
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> !find upstream2orig
<ubottu> Package/file upstream2orig does not exist in quantal
<apachelogger> upstream2orig?
<apachelogger> wut?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the script used for calligra-l10n
 * smartboyhw has forgotten the packaging branch for it
<smartboyhw> Hey cantata is in!!!
<smartboyhw> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cantata [source] (raring-proposed) [0.9.2-0ubuntu1]
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: inside the packaging?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/673898
<apachelogger> otherwise I reckon the packaging would contain a readme telling you where :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shame but not surprising
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, yep
 * smartboyhw has now finally got calligra building in ec2
<Riddell> smartboyhw: killing it and running make -j2 might make it faster
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there's no dfile in that scope
<Riddell> for some reason --parallel doesn't seem to do what it should
<Quintasan> True
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you may want to create a function like mapUbuntuNameToDep
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh OK..... so
<apachelogger> Quintasan: having the mapping down makes it harder to find IMO
<Quintasan> I'm not entirely sure I want to bother doing that for 4 languages
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you mean debuild -j2 ?
<Quintasan> It's just a code, isn't it?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well 4 languages now ... if tomorrow there are 5... and next week there 6 ...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't know that, does that work?
<shadeslayer> can you guys access http://shadeslayer.dyndns.org/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there's no gain from not doing it TBH
<apachelogger> also
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think it does
<Riddell> "Hi there! Just the standard landing page, nothing to see here, move along "
<smartboyhw> :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: works
<apachelogger> Riddell: the calligra stuff you added looks 'ehhhh' :/
<shadeslayer> awesome
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, confirmed
<shadeslayer> that's lighttpd running on a Raspberry Pi ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: TBH I don't even fucking know what that function does and I'm not sure if I want to
<apachelogger> it's a pointer done in bash
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure I didn't want to know that
<apachelogger> CALLIGRA=`apt-cache policy calligra-l10n-${kdecode}`
<apachelogger> brrr
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I don't think you need to know as it is all coded up already :P
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: spooky code
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<apachelogger> Riddell: out of interest, why not simply add a recommends for all kdecode?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: tell me why would I even try to adapt that abomination when I could just LOOK UP the lang code?
<apachelogger> I think apt will not care if the recommends is not there
<apachelogger> and to the user it's all the same
<Quintasan> ibus doesn't even have 6 backends I believe
<Riddell> apachelogger: all kde code?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: <apachelogger> also it is how i works everywhere else
<apachelogger> Riddell: each kde-l10n-foo has Recommends: kde-l10n-foo
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Recommends: calligra-l10n-foo
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so what mapUbuntuNameToDep does actually do?
<Quintasan> from what can I see it changes the lang code to something
<apachelogger> Riddell: with the apt-cache query you'd have a hard time building the source on stable for kubuntu+1 if that contains more calligra l10n than stable
<apachelogger> if we simply recommend it on general purpose it will be semi-automatically picked up
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> but I don't see why I should even do this...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it evaluates the string the input var points to (which is the kdecode) and then changes it when necessary to the ubuntucode
 * Quintasan just can't comprehend why would you attempt to mess with the lang code unless it's really necessary
<apachelogger> Quintasan: <apachelogger> Quintasan: <apachelogger> also it is how i works everywhere else
<apachelogger> there's no messing involved, you are doing a discrete mapping from one fixed string to another fixed string
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't run stable :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do :P
<Quintasan> The way you did it makes me shake my head
<Riddell> apachelogger: it seems inelegant to recommend calligra-l10n-xx where xx doesn't exist
<apachelogger> I agree
 * smartboyhw agrees
<apachelogger> but the way it is now it is prone to error
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and explain me, WHY would I have to do some MAPPING to see if I'm messing with the locale I want to?
<smartboyhw> I really hope that the calligra build works this time....
<smartboyhw> It took me several days last time
<apachelogger> Riddell: also theoretically speaking if we upload a new calligra we'd have to rebuild the kde-l10n to make sure it picks up new languages
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> Quintasan: <apachelogger> Quintasan: <apachelogger> Quintasan: <apachelogger> also it is how i works everywhere else
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, oh really?
<Quintasan> >also it is how i works everywhere else
<Quintasan> Did you mean
<Quintasan> >also it is how IT works everywhere else?
<Quintasan> there is a huge difference for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, from a partical perspective I'd go with the ugly but reliable approach
<Riddell> apachelogger: I shalln't stop you if you do it
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> first the old plymouth script needs fixing tho -.-
<apachelogger> Quintasan: code continuity
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/673916/
<apachelogger> lawl
<apachelogger> , stderr: grep: /proc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> ^ that looks unhealthy
<shadeslayer> indeedly
<shadeslayer> also, that's when building a vm
<shadeslayer> so not a problem on the host machine
<Quintasan> I REALLY DON'T GET IT
<Quintasan> I REALLY DON'T
<smartboyhw> !?
<yofel> shadeslayer: what exatly are you running to get that o.O?
<shadeslayer> sudo python3 bin/auto-upgrade-tester share/profiles/kubuntu
<Quintasan> I might be too retarded but what mapping has to do with looking if the freaking lang code matches
<Quintasan> I have no idea
<Quintasan> really
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/UpgradeTestingSetup
<yofel> hm, missing /proc/cpuinfo would be a host issue though, as procfs will be the same everywhere
<yofel> shadeslayer: does that file actually exist?
<Riddell> hmm, qtchooser seems broken
<Riddell> ⚡qtchooser 
<Riddell> qtchooser: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qtchooser': No such file or directory
<Quintasan> apachelogger: for all I care ubuntudep=$ubuntucode
<shadeslayer> yofel: it does
<Quintasan> mapUbuntuNameToDep ubuntudep
<Quintasan> ubuntudep is a freaking variable, isn't it?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, then that's weird...
 * smartboyhw is starting not to understand why calligra-l10n building needs that much dependencies in pbuilder-dist
<shadeslayer> not to mentionhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/UpgradeTestingSetup is slightly kaput
<Quintasan> mentionhttps
<Quintasan> new protocol!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you look at the first case you'll notice ethat ubuntudep != ubuntucode
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I don't care? I still need to know the freaking value of that?
<yofel> smartboyhw: it depends on kdelibs5-dev, which is rather heavy
<Quintasan> I don't care if it's zh_TW or zhtw or something damn else when I need to know the value
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright... Antway it should start building now...
<apachelogger> why do you need to know the value?
<Quintasan> HOW else I'm going to check if it's japanese, chinese traditional or chinese simplified or korean or russian or whatever else has an ibus input method?
<Quintasan> There is ibus-anthy for japanese
<Quintasan> ibus-hangul for korean
<Quintasan> ibus-something for chinese traditional and something else for chinese simplified
<Quintasan> and I need to match the ibus backend to the locale?
<Quintasan> Still
<apachelogger> depends on how that is built
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> scrollfail
<Quintasan> Did you even look at what I sent you?
<Quintasan> I mean it SHOULD be obvious
<apachelogger> yofel: cpuinfo not being there may simply be that /proc is not mounted
<apachelogger> in a chroot for example
<Quintasan> If it is not then I must be doing something horribly wrong
<Quintasan> great, and it doesn't work
<apachelogger> the amount of crying you conduct today is amazing
<yofel> good point, now I'm wondering what that script is doing...
<Quintasan> because you introduce problems which don't clearly exist
<Quintasan> or at least I fail to even notice the possibility of them ever happening
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's running as host OS anyway?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu raring
<Quintasan> like suddenly having more than 6 languages which could need an ibus backend
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> my actual machine
<shadeslayer> on which I work everyday
<yofel> oookaaaayyy...
<Quintasan> >Note: build-l10n.sh will NOT under any circumstances let you build the packages if you did not push all commits, nor will it include uncommited changes in the build!
<Quintasan> So I have to push something that MAYBE works to see if it works?
<yofel> yep
<Quintasan> Well then
<Quintasan> Here goes nothing
<yofel> you can always set up your own branch....
<Quintasan> That's what I wanted to do
<yofel> uhm, then just update the config accordingly?
<yofel> config-l10n
<yofel> shadeslayer: any idea what backend it's using? the chroot backend seems to mount /proc fine...
<shadeslayer> hm, no idea really
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/674048/
<yofel> .S
<yofel> *:S
<shadeslayer> yofel: how do you propose I check?
<yofel> dunno, lemme try this here
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That really didn't make any difference save for different structure of code
<Quintasan> really
<yofel> ah, default="UpgradeTestBackendQemu"
<apachelogger> orly?
<Quintasan> ya'rly
<apachelogger> good thing you whined about it for like an hour
<apachelogger> while doing the change takes exactly 1 minute
<yofel> shadeslayer: yet another bug in vmbuilder I guess -.-
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> where is that?
<shadeslayer> upgrade-tester@solembum:~/auto-upgrade-testing$ grep -iR default="UpgradeTestBackendQemu" .
<shadeslayer> upgrade-tester@solembum:~/auto-upgrade-testing$ 
<apachelogger> I HATE PLYMOUTH :@
<shadeslayer> eh
<Quintasan> the changes I did took me 1 minute but you had to create problems which do not exist in my opinion
<yofel> auto-upgrade-tester line 310
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, they do
<shadeslayer> I see
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Please do notify me when we get more languages that NEED ibus-modules and adding another entry to the case would take more time than adding one to your solution
<apachelogger> my solution is exactly the same as yours
<Quintasan> OMG
<Quintasan> THEN
<Quintasan> WHAT
<Quintasan> IS
<Quintasan> THE
<Quintasan> PROBLEM
<Quintasan> >_<
<apachelogger> your solution did not integrate with the remaining code
<Quintasan> nor does the CALLIGRA magic
<Quintasan> how is that a valid problem?
<Quintasan> either ways
<Quintasan> if you did that then you might as well as commit it and I can try testing that
<Quintasan> to see
<Quintasan> if it solves the problem
<Quintasan> the less time we waste here the better
<apachelogger> as if that mattered at this point
<apachelogger> can't commit because I am not working on it right now
<shadeslayer> roflwot
<Quintasan> you already sent me the diff...
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/674060/
<yofel> @_@
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for you to test
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: you guys seriously need to stop using python software :P
<Quintasan> we seriously should stop WRITING that software
<shadeslayer> ^
<Quintasan> if it is dangerous to use it
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/674066
<yofel> I'm on quantal though
<Quintasan> then how do you describe how it is to write the said software?
<shadeslayer> .
<shadeslayer> :\
<yofel> python++
 * yofel ducks
<shadeslayer> JU*USD*(&^@*&*###@
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> plymouth > python
<Quintasan> * > python > php
<shadeslayer> !info qemu raring
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0+dfsg-5expubuntu3 (raring), package size 148 kB, installed size 468 kB
<yofel> * > python > perl > php
<shadeslayer> C++ rules them all
<yofel> do we have a terminal JS interpreter?
<Darkwing> Morning
<yofel> hi Darkwing
<Quintasan> Darkwing: \o
<Darkwing> How is everything?
<apachelogger> this plymouth script is like a copy'n'paste parade :@
<apachelogger> Darkwing: good morning
<Darkwing> :D
<yofel> Darkwing: we're still trying to figure out wither broken or broken++ sounds better
<yofel> *whether
<Darkwing> Broken++
<Darkwing> Or, Busted++
<Quintasan> Darkwing: not really, it's either Python or Python
<Quintasan> Doesn't make any difference
<Quintasan> :P
<Darkwing> Pythorn?
<yofel> nono, there is python and python, and then there's python3
<Quintasan> apachelogger would say pyth0rn
<Darkwing> It's better than anything writted in Derpal erm... Drupal.
<Darkwing> Quintasan: ++
<apachelogger> derp
<apachelogger> I BROKE IT
<apachelogger> you change one line and the layout is fucked
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: let's make qml for boot splash
<shadeslayer> sure
 * Darkwing raises an eyebrow
<Darkwing> This is interesting that KMail keeps doing...
<yofel> shadeslayer: plz teach auto-upgrade-testing about the existence of eatmydata
<yofel> also, lolwut? http://paste.kde.org/674066
<shadeslayer> whut?
<Darkwing> I setup an IMAP and everything downloads except Inbox... I delete it, setup an IMAP using the same settings and it works the second time...
<yofel> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> yofel: that was not in the paste
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> it was, line 945
 * smartboyhw is adding the huge number of .orig.tar.bz2 to the callligra-l10n sponsorship bug
<shadeslayer> yofel: line 945? paste only loads till line 17
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw what exactly provides the chroot backend?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, because I'm pasting wrong pastes, sorry
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/674084/
<shadeslayer> now that's hilarious
<yofel> AutoUpgradeTester/UpgradeTestBackendChroot.py
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<Quintasan> ...
<yofel> oh, that actually makes perfect sense
<yofel> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main restricted
<yofel> grrrrr
<Quintasan> dpkg-source: błąd: błąd składni w kde-l10n-nds-4.10.0/debian/control w linii 33: block lacks the 'Package' field
<Quintasan> dpkg-buildpackage: błąd: dpkg-source --before-build kde-l10n-nds-4.10.0 zwrócił status błędu 255
<Quintasan> That's not normal...
<yofel> ok, let's try again
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you run setup.py?
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> let's see if I fixed this right
<apachelogger> talking about fixy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Try guessing what happened
<apachelogger> a bomb explosion?
<Quintasan> More or less
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Every langpack other than the ones I was supposed to modify exploded
<Quintasan> ie. they don't build
<Quintasan> and I think I know why
<apachelogger> I know too
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Proposed solution?
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/674114
<apachelogger> change the sed to drop the line when empty
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> besides
<Quintasan> the eval is ugly as hell
<Quintasan> eval "$1=\",ibus-hangul\"";;
<Quintasan> >,
<Quintasan> >,
<Quintasan> really?
<shadeslayer> yofel: fun thing, if I modify the defaults base dir it'll stop working
<apachelogger> or if [ -n $whatevervarnametherewas ]; sed-drop; else sed-sub; fi
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm?
<yofel> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> share/profiles/defaults.cfg.d/defaults.cfg
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you prepend , to the damn ibus backend and it looks REALLY unprofessional
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> "sup I was too lazy to change the control file" type
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: config rm newpackage from plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug, quiz, forecast
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, any time please help to sponsor calligra-l10n with Bug 1129047
<ubottu> bug 1129047 in calligra-l10n (Ubuntu) "Please sponsor calligra-l10n 1:2.6.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1129047
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 58 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm?
<Riddell> thanks smartboyhw!
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage apachelogger 2.0
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Quintasan> ...
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1129072
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm nitpicking small stuff
<smartboyhw> Why do we need to package apachelogger !?!?!?:P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: k
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: He wants one on us to go insane when writing debian/rules for him
<Quintasan> of*
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, why?
<apachelogger> yofel: it worx
<yofel> \o/
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: apachelogger probably uses qmake to compile himself
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, LOL
<shadeslayer> you mean qbs
<shadeslayer> the new build tool from the people over at Qt
 * Quintasan still has problems sleeping when he thinks of qtscriptgenerator
<yofel> no, he uses supreme project neon buildsystem, which is supreme gnu make + perl
<Quintasan> yofel: It doesn't work
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> wait
<yofel> HEY!
<yofel> me haz no bug reports ;P
<Quintasan> yofel: You don't mean the  old one?
<Quintasan> The new one is good
<Quintasan> besides
<Quintasan> it's not qmake
<yofel> nono, the current one
<Quintasan> so it's k
<yofel> please don't be reminding me of the early days
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561001/ 
<Quintasan> >void pretendToBeWorking();
<Quintasan> THAT'S PROBABLY
<yofel> nono, that's "def pretendToBeWorking():", if you use a sane language that might actually work
<Quintasan> for (;;) { pretendToBeWorking(); } in main.cpp
<apachelogger> roflmao
<apachelogger> sane language
<Quintasan> boring
<Quintasan> auto pretendToBeWorking();
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> huzzah, stuff is happening with the chroot one
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<Quintasan> in my case it would return boolean but apachelogger's implementation it's void
<shadeslayer> s/one/backend/
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 58 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
 * smartboyhw wonders which one failed to load
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What are you fixing now?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer
<Quintasan> That's not possible and you know it.
<shadeslayer> I have no bugs :?
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> you broke my plymouth
<apachelogger> and claim to have no bugs
<apachelogger> yeah sure
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> what
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: As in "He is is broken beyond being repairable"
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> I did not touch that POS
<Quintasan> Piece Of Supremecode?
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I blame apachelogger for introducing bugs in me
<shadeslayer> over the last 4 years
<shadeslayer> so please be reporting bugs in apachelogger's bug tracker
<shadeslayer> yofel: I modified the defaults so that it stores stuff in /home/upgrade-tester
<shadeslayer> yofel: but it still needed sudo
<shadeslayer> which is why it kept failing
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: The main problem is that his bug tracker is on lunchpad and it timeouts
<yofel> chroot will need sudo, can't do anything about that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> I wonder if they intend to maintain all profiles in that branch.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that sounds all kinds of dirty
<apachelogger> bug #1: inappropriate talk
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> nope.avi
<apachelogger> ubottu: wrong!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wrong!
<apachelogger> clearly
<smartboyhw> Bug #1 is great!!!
<smartboyhw> lol
<Quintasan> bug #2 apachelogger is permamently invoking pretendToBeWorking()
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<smartboyhw> Really!?
<smartboyhw> Bug #3
<apachelogger> for (;;) { pretendToBeWorking(); } in main.cpp
<apachelogger> like that? because that will not work
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> alas, no object
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh 
<apachelogger> kthxbai
<shadeslayer> yofel: you know what this means
<shadeslayer> yofel: this means we can use EC2 :D
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopFg2214.png
<apachelogger> I repaired it
<yofel> oh
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> because no stupid kvm stuff
<apachelogger> to be  alittle less broken
<yofel> shadeslayer: or any cheap VPS for that matter
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> true
<yofel> would be cool for regular tests
<shadeslayer> even on the 15 USD vps I have
<shadeslayer> as long as stuff doesn't become huge
<shadeslayer> I only have 15 GB's of space 
<Quintasan> store stuff in our neon ppa
<Quintasan> xD
<yofel> our default install isn't that large but it needs more testing
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah
<Darkwing> Hmmz.. I can't get ubuntu to boot on my N7
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: IT'S NOT LIKE WE LACK SPACE, DO WE?
<Riddell> Darkwing: using daily images?
<yofel> Quintasan: WRONG PURPOSE!
<shadeslayer> god damnit why does this cursor blink
<Quintasan> yofel: MINOR and IRRELEVANT details
<Quintasan> :P
<Darkwing> Riddell: Yes
<apachelogger> global.palette = [];
<Riddell> Darkwing: maybe the daily image is broken, check with ogra
<apachelogger> I am now rewriting qml in plymouth
<apachelogger> halp
<Darkwing> Feb 16 and Feb 17 Images went through the splash and then nothing.
<Quintasan> wha
<Quintasan> apachelogger: stop
<Quintasan> stop pls
<Quintasan> this is going to be worse than broken++
<Quintasan> broken+++++ ?
<apachelogger> you clearly have not seen the code
<Riddell> Darkwing: I've got imgaes from jan 30th I know work
<Quintasan> After that build script I'm not sure I want to see it
<apachelogger> the fact that it was not broken before is pure luck
<apachelogger> it has like 3000 global variables
<Darkwing> Riddell: you have them uploaded somewhere?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Darkwing I think that is a known bug or something, it's been posted on Ubuntu Forums
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you have plans for the profiles yet? i.e. have our own branch and regularily merge upstream or get upstream access from the start?
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: Thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: Any progress on the bsns cards?
 * Quintasan tests the damn langpack
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, we should atleast merge the components patch you posted
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, ubuntuforums link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116406
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, I'll file a merge request later
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, old image: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<shadeslayer> apart from that I don't think we can get this running on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
 * Darkwing sighs
<Riddell> Darkwing: uploading now to http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/
<Riddell> Quintasan: bsns?
<Riddell> oh business
<Quintasan> yeah
<Riddell> Quintasan: well someone needs to make the files so I can send them to the printer
<Darkwing> I *Was* looking forward to testing Ubuntu on my Galaxy Nexus but... I have a funny feeling that there will be NO CDMA/LTE support and only GSM.
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Enjoy your American *standards*
<Quintasan> ;P
<Riddell> Quintasan: LTE is used in europe too
<Quintasan> Riddell: Where in Europe?
<Darkwing> Quintasan: No... just Verizon wireless or...
<Darkwing> Rogers
<Quintasan> Not here for sure :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: probably not. I was just thinking that because there are so many profiles there. But on a 2nd look the flavour profiles are all builderplates
<yofel> *boilerplates
<Darkwing> It's okay. I'm waiting for my Nexus 7 and I'm switching wireless carriers.
 * yofel rebuilds himslef
<yofel> argh
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> nvm
<Darkwing> Nexus 4 rather
 * Quintasan hands yofel clang and llvm
<shadeslayer> yofel: we could write another set of profiles and maintain it in kubuntu-dev
<yofel> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> yofel: use this
<yofel> shadeslayer: ack
<shadeslayer> god damnit blinky cursor
<Riddell> Quintasan: CDMA variants are 3G in various countries, LTE is 4G in UK and presumably elsewhere
<Quintasan> Riddell: That "elsewhere" probably doesn't include my backwater country
<Quintasan> They say they have LTE but that thing doesn't even have half of said spee
<Quintasan> speed*
<Quintasan> 3,5G I would say
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas what we can and cannot do?
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> if I am not mistaken austria is supposed to get LTE coverage wherever there is 3g now
<apachelogger> like by the endo of this year
<yofel> shadeslayer: regarding?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm, you got it compiled but you didn't check it?
<shadeslayer> yofel: with auto upgrade tester
<Riddell> smartboyhw: there could be new files added
<Darkwing> use of CDMA worldwide. http://www.cdg.org/worldwide/index.asp?h_area=0#list
<smartboyhw> Riddell, anything I did wrong?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well you didn't check for new files
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, it seems to be a general upgrade path check. We certainly can't check what state the desktop is in after install. But we can check many different combinations for upgrade errors
<Riddell> smartboyhw: dh_install --list-missing is your friend
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> good thing buyvm hosts a ubuntu mirror
<shadeslayer> everything is super fast
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what do I do then?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: compile it again I'm afraid
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I mean how to use dh_install --list-missing
<smartboyhw> Add it in debian/rules?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: >	Warsaw & suburbs  
<Quintasan> now
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nah just type it in once it's done compiling
<Quintasan> that's like capital city and nothing else
<Quintasan> :DDD
<Darkwing> Quintasan: I HATE CDMA anyway. ;)
<Darkwing> I'm switching lol
<yofel> shadeslayer: for that matter, I've been doing this using my pbuilder chroots for a while already. But I'm certainly happy that this will make things a bit easier. And we can use this for PPA testing too
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: CDMA is actually pretty awesome
<Riddell> smartboyhw: actually it gets run anyway with kde packages
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/674414/
<shadeslayer> it has some really cool things like client power management
<shadeslayer> which I /think/ gsm does not have
<Darkwing> It is but, Verizon is horrid out here... well, for updates etc. They are VERY restrictive.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: work out what's new and needs added to .install files (many there don't, see debian/not-installed)
<shadeslayer> yofel: aye
<yofel> shadeslayer: though I have yet to see how it works out with pre-installing PPA's
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK.
<shadeslayer> yofel: this can also be automated
<shadeslayer> yofel: pre installing ppa's? 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think the problem is that I ran it in pbuilder-dist instead.....
<smartboyhw> So no errors popped up. Let me see what I can do....
<yofel> shadeslayer: i.e. upgrading from quantal + backports -> raring
<shadeslayer> yofel: isn't that trivial?
<yofel> is it? haven't looked at it close enough yet
<shadeslayer> see share/profiles/lts-server/
<yofel> oh, ok
<yofel> that's trivial indeed
<Darkwing> Oh, I'm not going to be able to attend Akademy as long as they are in the summer months... 
<Quintasan> hopefully
<Quintasan> that might work
<Quintasan> ...
 * shadeslayer grumbles about apt-xapian taking too much memory
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/674474
<apachelogger> does that work?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quintasan> it did not finish every lang pack yet but so far it does
 * apachelogger thinks it is a bad idea to put the comma in the control
<davmor2> shadeslayer: does Kubuntu use it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, where to run dh_install --list-missing?
<shadeslayer> davmor2: use what?
<davmor2> shadeslayer: apt-xapian
<shadeslayer> oh .. I think so
<yofel> smartboyhw: do you not use our hooks for pbuilder yet? that would automatically run list-missing
<shadeslayer> it is installed with kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> muon uses xapian at least
<davmor2> shadeslayer: I know it is used in USC, so is installed by default but I thought you guys had a different system in place for installing apps
<shadeslayer> (process:28111): GLib-ERROR (recursed) **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.34.1/./glib/gmem.c:230: failed to allocate 128 bytesAborted
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I believe it makes it look more in order but if you really hate the idea I can revert that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the thing is
<shadeslayer> davmor2: muon probably use it I guess
<smartboyhw> yofel, hooks?
<apachelogger> I need something similar for calligra
<davmor2> shadeslayer: could be but I thought it worth a check
<Darkwing> Why isn't the references and bibliography stuff in calligra or LO better? :/
<yofel> smartboyhw: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment 2nd part (even if the page is a bit outdated)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and IMHO comma in the control is a bad thing ... because we must technically assume that the palceholders are expanded to a null string so foo, $BAR, $FOOBAR would in fact end up foo, , 
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it looks like crap and , can be easy to miss in the sed line
<apachelogger> Quintasan: additionally it cannot be used as postfix operator as then you'd end up with foo, bar, foobar, (as for foobar you will not know it is the last)... so that is why I originally went for a suffix comma in code
<Quintasan> whatever
<Quintasan> up to you
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you can sed the comma in
<apachelogger> rather than in the mapping
<apachelogger> that was a cheap shot as I am not working on this and don't want to digg into it
<Quintasan> besides that doesn't work
<apachelogger> yeah, it needs an escape
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> oooh
<Quintasan> no
<apachelogger> I'd go for comma in code rather than control and there I'd prefix rather than suffix
<apachelogger> all I can say right now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the logic there is broken
<shadeslayer> yofel: buyvm now has kvm machines with a large amount of storage
<shadeslayer> and bandwidth
<Quintasan> it does not add the build dep
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> ibus dependency I mean
<apachelogger> eh
<Quintasan> now I wonder what did I fail ther
<apachelogger>  if [ -n $inputmethodpkg ]; then
<apachelogger> "$foo"
<apachelogger> not sure that is your prob though
<apachelogger> as the var should be declared
<Quintasan> True if the length of "STRING" is non-zero.
<Quintasan> that's wrong
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> -z
<yofel> shadeslayer: nice, though still a bit limited on the memory side
<apachelogger> true
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, but with kvm you have swap
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> so not /really/ limited
<Quintasan> debcommit -m "apachelogger is guilty"
<Quintasan> oops
 * apachelogger really wonders how to make the logo code now take up 30000 sloc -.-
<yofel> note that it should be "$inputmethodpkg" or dash does nonsense
<yofel> or test rather
<Quintasan> dash?
<shadeslayer> hm, weird
<apachelogger> it needs to be "" when the var can be undeclared or non-string
<yofel> Quintasan: the shell? sh is dash for us
<Quintasan> yofel: you mean -z "$inputmethodpkg" ?
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> ought not be the case, but "" is still what one wants
<apachelogger> yofel: it's a bash script btw ;)
<Quintasan> ebcommit -m "apachelogger is guilty - try 2"
<apachelogger> but as I said, the general expectation for $foo to work is that $foo in fact evalutes to a string
<Quintasan> the bzr log looks really amusing
<Quintasan> >See if that helps with ibus in default installs
<Quintasan> >Maybe now
<Quintasan> >Now?
<Quintasan> >apachelogger is guilty
<Quintasan> >apachelogger is guilty - try 2
<apachelogger> Oo
<Quintasan> >Werks
 * smartboyhw is recompiling calligra-l10n for the fifth time:P
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: sounds like fun
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not fun
<yofel> apachelogger: ah well, me needs more coffee
<yofel> bash++
<Quintasan> apachelogger: why you don't use C++11?
<yofel> c++11 is not LTS compaible
 * yofel wonders where his keyboard ate the t
<Quintasan> nothing is compatible with our LTS
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> even Gabe doesn't want Steam on our LTS :P
 * yofel wonders if people don't realize that we have to support that for good four more years
 * shadeslayer is wondering why auto-ugrade-tester is stuck
<yofel> shadeslayer: same
<yofel> Parent: waiting for 1880
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's stuck at processing triggers for ureadahead
<yofel>  1880 pts/9    00:00:00 do-release-upgr
<shadeslayer> hm
<Quintasan> now it werks
<yofel> ah, for me it went a bit further
<yofel> let's try this again now that I have the cache in place
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for what?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: for everything
<apachelogger> because it's not suitable for everything
<Quintasan> now I need to move the damn comma yet again
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> yofel: for me it's waiting for memory
<shadeslayer> I've exhausted all the memory on my VPS
<yofel> o.O?
<yofel> ouch
 * apachelogger totally had to draw a qml represenation of the plymouth crap to get the layout right
<apachelogger> :@
<shadeslayer> stupid gtk
<yofel> well, python
<shadeslayer> gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0
<yofel> bwahahaha
<yofel> we might need one of those KVM machines after all :D
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> hm, nope, reliably hangs on do-release-upgrade here
<Quintasan> apachelogger: One more test and I'm pushing to the branch
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common/revision/152
<Quintasan> that be the final version
 * Quintasan runs final test
<apachelogger> Riddell: how's kubuntu-debug-installer localized?
<Riddell> apachelogger: um I don't know
<apachelogger> :/
 * apachelogger cries and puts on todo
<shadeslayer> yofel: any luck?
<shadeslayer> I had dbus and quasselcore running for some reason
<shadeslayer> no idea why :|
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: what are you guys doing?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: setting up automatic QA
<Quintasan> >automatic
<Quintasan> >QA
<yofel> still hanging
<Quintasan> ;DDD
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> That will be a heck of QA
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> "Sorry guys, no QA this cycle because script broke and shadeslayer didn't want to fix it"
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> well, currently we have 0 QA :P
<yofel> 0 auto-QA
<shadeslayer> ^
<Quintasan> True.
<yofel> where the hell does DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive come from 
<shadeslayer> oh
 * apachelogger giggles
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's from Distupgrade.cfg I think
<shadeslayer> it had a field called NonInteractive or sth
<yofel> yeah, but no I'm looking for it on the dist-upgrader side
<yofel> as
<yofel> /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade -d -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive
<Quintasan> >python3
<Quintasan> jenkins?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I got qtwebkit 2.3 built but only using the non-standard build system of Tools/Scripts/build-webkit and running it various times
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh
<yofel> Quintasan: let's leave jenking for when we actually have something that works
<shadeslayer> fun, BuyVM charges me for accessing the local mirror
<yofel> *jenkins
<yofel> typoday++
<Quintasan> apachelogger: works, pushing
<shadeslayer> enotenough memory for jenkins
<apachelogger> logo.height = logo.gear.height + logo.text.height + logo.text.margin.top + logo.text.maring.bottom
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> Darkwing: that nexus image uploaded
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/674906
<Quintasan> Your last chance to say anything :P
<apachelogger> gj
<Quintasan> ...
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> meow
<Quintasan> I was expecting something different but that's okay.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: happy birthday
 * apachelogger doesn't know
<Quintasan> It's not my birthday yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: newpackage script woring again
<apachelogger> *working
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ohmy
<shadeslayer> yofel: Parent: waiting for 4004
<Quintasan> apachelogger: So, now I'd have to build and dput this stuff to see if it really works in clean installs?
<apachelogger> guess so
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I don't see a process with id 4004
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can I just upload new l10n batch and stuff won't break?
<Riddell> apachelogger: in kubotu?
<smartboyhw> Phew I'm back....
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, I mean, you could upload to a PPA first
<apachelogger> to make sure stuff won't break
<Quintasan> I will do but it's no as much fun as breaking stuff
<shadeslayer> hmm ... gzip taking up 100% CPU
<shadeslayer> it's probably making the tar
<Darkwing> Riddell: Okay, things
<Darkwing> s/things/thanks
<Darkwing> s/things/thanks/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "s/thanks/thanks"
<Quintasan> I've been wondering for quite a while, why are we building for i386 instead of i686?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, it originally supported i386 toi686
<smartboyhw> The new 3.8 kernel doesn't support i386 now actually:P
<smartboyhw> yofel, damn I can't get dh_install --list-missing to work
 * shadeslayer rages
<shadeslayer> stupid thing doesn't work
<yofel> smartboyhw: dpkg-buildpackage needs to run before that
<yofel> or rather it's usually part of the debhelper install target
<yofel> in any case, you need to have everything built and not cleaned for it to work
<yofel> smartboyhw, Quintasan: we really stopped supporting i386 a long time ago anyway, it's just too much work to rename it
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> which is why people should be using x86 and x86_64 
<Quintasan> lolwat
<yofel> hm? the compiler optimization in ubuntu was set to non-i386 quite a while ago
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopXZ2526.png
<tsimpson> even in debian...
<Quintasan> symbols symbols symbols ENGLISH PARAGRAPH more symbols
<Quintasan> :D
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ?!
<yofel> Quintasan: wonderful :P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: What's wrong?
<Quintasan> yofel: Proper translation++
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, your symbols sentence:P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: look at the screenshot
<smartboyhw> !
<Quintasan> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M DOING, BETTER PRESS NEXT IN THE INSTALLER
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, why are you using Japanese!?!?!/
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopkr2526.png
<Quintasan> this is even better
<smartboyhw> lol
<Quintasan> first two instructions under text boxes are in english and the third one
<Quintasan> has instruction in japanese :D
<smartboyhw> Still not working
<yofel> smartboyhw: what *do* you get?
<Quintasan> ERROR MESSAGE
 * Quintasan hides
<smartboyhw> yofel, what do you mean?
<yofel> smartboyhw: re "still not working"
<smartboyhw> dh_install --list-missing
<smartboyhw> Can't stat debian/tmp: No such file or directory
<smartboyhw>  at /usr/bin/dh_install line 243
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe do-release-upgrade is stuck at some sort of question?
<smartboyhw> And I saw NO --list-missing during build
<yofel> shadeslayer: maybe, but that would be a fail on the dist-upgrade side of things
<yofel> maybe
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> not sure how to check
<yofel> smartboyhw: it's usually not run during build
<yofel> smartboyhw: you run it post-build
<smartboyhw> yofel, that error message is post-build
<yofel> why would there be no debian/tmp then though
<smartboyhw> yofel, /me doesn't know
 * yofel goes building calligra-l10n for fun
 * shadeslayer runs do-release-upgrade in the unpacked chroot manually
<smartboyhw> yofel, thanks
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer>     time.sleep(0.5)
<yofel> shadeslayer: with non-interactive though
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: right
<yofel> o.O
<Riddell> yofel: building the one smartboyhw did?
<yofel> no, old one just to check something
<shadeslayer> since I can't copy paste : http://i.imgur.com/MP1niKP.png
<yofel> o.O
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I rather do calligra main first (at least there was a not-installed)
<smartboyhw> Probably do it tmr then, I'm too tired
<shadeslayer> so basically, the chrootbackend creates the tar but do-release-upgrade fails
<yofel> oh
<shadeslayer> and the qemu backend is kaput
<yofel> calligra-l10n has a custom dh_auto_install setup
<yofel> smartboyhw: nevermind running list-missing on l10n. Unless something it very broken it'll just work
<yofel> *is very broken
<smartboyhw> yofel, ok then tell Sir Riddell 
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> what what?  I've not been knighted yet
<yofel> calligra-l10n will ship everything for a language that's built, so list-missing would be always empty
<Riddell> yeah no list-missing needed there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sorry I am wrong...... I should say His Majesty King Jonathan Riddell of Kubuntu (LOL)
<Quintasan> Riddell: When did you get your own country of Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> heh
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, just joke:p
 * Quintasan wants citizenship
<smartboyhw> heh
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well that's unlikely to happen.  not for a couple of years anyway when an independent scotland is made and they insist on me taking the throne.
<smartboyhw> no citizenship = Kubuntu membership:P
<Riddell> Quintasan: Autumns 2014 is the referendum
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can I go there, vote and go back to Poland?
<smartboyhw> And the government : Kubuntu Council:P
<smartboyhw> (Seriously super LOL)
<Riddell> Quintasan: sure, all EU citizens welcome
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> the tickets are cheap
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damn I'm in Asia
<Quintasan> might as well as go there
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you could put in a pretty valid claim for all the gold in my school which we nicked from Hong Kong anyway so I expect they'd let you in just to stop you nicking it back
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I pray it works
 * Quintasan goes on a break
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh wait, you didn't know?  la la la, never mind.  no gold in the attic whatsoever.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damn it 
 * smartboyhw calls 999
<Quintasan> You need an ambulance? :P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, 999 includes the police
 * smartboyhw reports Riddell's crime
<Riddell> moi?  I'm not responsible for my colonial forebearers!
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: You think they will arrest him in his own country?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, no the Hong Kong police will arrest him:P
<Quintasan> I don't think they will even get close
<shadeslayer> ehh
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: I know the issue
<Quintasan> what shadeslayer, you want some gold too?
<shadeslayer> yofel: it can't find the ~/.local folder
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> or was it ~/.cache
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> LOLOLOLOL
<shadeslayer> ~/.cache it is
<Quintasan> ENJOY AUTOMATIC QA
<Quintasan> isn't that some magic gnome folder?
<Quintasan> I see a crapton of gnome stuff here
<smartboyhw> lol
 * yofel notes that Quintasan said during UDS that he wanted to look at fixing KDE tests
<yofel> they're quite un-funcional in neon still
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Quintasan> I said we wanted them ON if they wrok
<Quintasan> work*
<yofel> they are on, just fail mostly
<yofel> (they're on in neon)
<Quintasan> If I was able to fix them I would have done so
<Quintasan> You know my C skills are limited to memory leaks, don't you?
<yofel> please be learning from automatic QA master shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> what could be done
<shadeslayer> aha
<yofel> that has nothing to do with C...
<shadeslayer> AutoUpgradeTesterBaseDir=/home/upgrade-tester probably is the reason
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> dunno for sure
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: are you documenting this magic on wiki or in the code itself?
<yofel> IRC log
<shadeslayer> ^ :P
<Quintasan> ..
<shadeslayer> the best kind of documentation
<Quintasan> why did I expect something else?
<shadeslayer> I have it in my head
<shadeslayer> will document
<shadeslayer> #U$IU@## VPS
<shadeslayer> blinky blinky
<shadeslayer> the blinkyness hurts
<apachelogger> oh god
<apachelogger> now this pisses me off
<smartboyhw> LOL
<apachelogger> apparently I cannot point a child object to a parent object in plymouth
<apachelogger> FUFUFUFUFUF
<Quintasan> that's why I didn't want to touch that
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it works with direct inheritance
<apachelogger> meeeeh
<shadeslayer> yofel: workaround, use sudo -E XDG_CACHE_HOME=/tmp whatever
<shadeslayer> and drat
<yofel> greeeaaaat. All backends except the chroot one support UseUpgraderFromBzr
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> I'm tryint find a way that so that I can use multiple mirrors
<yofel> add them to the sources?
<yofel> ah
<yofel> nvm
<shadeslayer> hmm, nah, someway to add them to the config
<shadeslayer> and the the thing automatically picks it
<shadeslayer> well .. meh
<shadeslayer> it's downloading at 1 MBps
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> do-release-upgrade stuck on 55%
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> it felt stuck here for a while, but it wasn't
<shadeslayer> Cannot open /proc/bus/pci
<shadeslayer> I have none\
<shadeslayer> :|
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<shadeslayer> well .. idk
<shadeslayer> I started it again and it's "Waiting for headers"
<shadeslayer> I'll leave it like this for a bit
<yofel> what?
<yofel> OSError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/tmp/upgrade-tester/proc/asound/ThinkPadEC'
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<yofel> oh
<yofel>     os.remove(fullname)
<yofel> OSError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/tmp/upgrade-tester/proc/asound/ThinkPadEC'
<yofel> yeah, that might not be permitted ^^
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/675014 with context
<shadeslayer> idk why, but I get nothing on my konsole
<shadeslayer> except stuff seems to be going on
<shadeslayer> in the background
<yofel> rsyslogd   7940 syslog    3r   REG    0,3        0 4026532032 /tmp/upgrade-tester/proc/kmsg
<yofel> grrrr
<shadeslayer> interesting
<yofel> shadeslayer: I got that too for a while until it was done downloading the setup stuff
<shadeslayer> it won't show the download progress
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it doesn't show any download info
<shadeslayer> good thing they have SSD's in these VPS's :P
<shadeslayer> run roh
<shadeslayer> memory exhausted
<shadeslayer> stupid gtk-update-icon-cache
<shadeslayer> indexing all oxygen icons
<aPpYe> hi there.  I am building my own system based on ubuntu's mini.iso, and using kubuntu-desktop as a reference.  I am wondering why anacron is listed as a dependency in all *buntu flavors.  Do the various update managers require it for proper checking?
<shadeslayer> I should really finish that Making your own derivative post
<Riddell> aPpYe: that's just the cron we use isn't it?
<Riddell> yeah, various bits on any unix system will expect cron to be there
<Riddell> see /etc/cron*
<aPpYe> Riddell, that's the thing.  cron is there already.
<Riddell> anacron is cron
<aPpYe> and any *buntu-desktop metapackage also wants anacron.  So on any full *buntu has both installed.
<Riddell> oh wait I'm not quite accurate
<Riddell> it's a special cron for machines not on 24 hours a day
<Riddell> which is any desktop system
<yofel> cron runs at the specified time. If the system is down during the time the job doesn't run. Anacron takes over there and makes sure those get jobs get taken care of when the system is on again
<aPpYe> Riddell, that is why I was asking the question ... do the various update managers use cron/anacron to schedule their daily update checks?
<aPpYe> i am not sure because anacron is not pulled as a dependency for any of the packages I have installed so far.
<aPpYe> including muon
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@thorn:~$ sudo kill -9 17473
<shadeslayer> Segmentation fault
<shadeslayer> I made kill segfault
<shadeslayer> because of memory exhaustion
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> anyway
<yofel> shadeslayer earned achievement: breakage master of the day :P
<shadeslayer> this needs alot of memory
<shadeslayer> cannot be run on my VPS
<shadeslayer> OTOH I could write a script to spin up a EC2 instance and do everything
<shadeslayer> now that we know how to use this :P
<yofel> there is an EC2 backend you know
<shadeslayer> oh I saw that
<shadeslayer> but the options don't say anything about it
<yofel> aPpYe: any of the daily, weekly and montly cron jobs rely on anacron in the default setup
<aPpYe> yofel, aaaahhh!  Okay, I was thinking as much, just wanted someone to actually say it to me!  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> yofel: have you looked at the EC2 backens=d?
<shadeslayer> *backend
<yofel> not really, as I don't have something to test with
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> seems to have hardcoded values
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It ought to work
<Quintasan> I didn't bump the version but the dependency on ibus-anthy for jp locale was there
<Quintasan> yup it works
<Quintasan> Riddell: eastern languages input should now work after users install the corresponding kde-l10n-XX package
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: hi
<Riddell> Quintasan: awooga
<Riddell> Quintasan: using ibus still?
<Quintasan> (un)fortunately
<Quintasan> we need testing but generally it should work
<Riddell> Quintasan: would you have a nice screenshot I can blog with?
<Quintasan> uhhh
<Quintasan> well it's just text input
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can capture a screenshot of inputting some stuff in Japanese but that's all
<Riddell> Quintasan: that would be cool
<Quintasan> Riddell: Let me think of a sentence that makes sense
 * Quintasan Japanese skill is pretty meh
<Quintasan> smarter: Where are you from?
<Quintasan> meh
<Riddell> il est francis
<Quintasan> I thought smartboyhw is still here
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh, look at share/post_upgrade_tests/README
 * apachelogger falls off chair
 * Quintasan hands apachelogger another chair
 * shadeslayer deploys nanites to eat new chair
<Riddell> he's Hong Kong, so either British or Chinese depending on your point of view
 * apachelogger rages in the general direction of shadeslayer
<Quintasan> Riddell: now that's a pain
<Quintasan> I have literally no idea how to change font size now that the install is in Japanese
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> system settings appearance?
<Riddell> search should still work with english terms no?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> also kcmshell4 font I suppose
<apachelogger> fonts actually ^^^
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/スナップショット4.png
<Quintasan> woops
<Quintasan> the filename is bonky
<Quintasan> can you click it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<shadeslayer> works
<shadeslayer> fun :P
<Quintasan> what works?
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> wait
<shadeslayer> that link
<shadeslayer> works
<Quintasan> Riddell: wait
<shadeslayer> you can click it
<Quintasan> this damn
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> didn
<shadeslayer> it's a valid link :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: I got it
<Quintasan> capture the menu
<Quintasan> it's important!!
<Riddell> isn't there a box which pops up on screen when typing a word?
<Riddell> to let you select the word?
<Quintasan> there is
<Quintasan> and it was not captured somehow
<shadeslayer> yofel: fun thing, auto-upgrade-tester will only work with python3 on raring
<shadeslayer> and there's no python3-boto
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/sdasads.png
<Quintasan> this
<Riddell> Quintasan: awooga :)
<Quintasan> If I'm not dumb to enough to fail grammar it shoud read "Now you can type in Japanese in Kubuntu"
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you upload the kde-l10n-xx packages which fix this?
<Quintasan> not yet
<Quintasan> they are in my PPA
<Quintasan> testing pending
<Quintasan> Riddell: dem packages work
<Riddell> awooga
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what is the proper procedure to upload this to raring?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: like, can I just upload ubuntu2 versions of the packages which I want to change?
<Quintasan> !info kde-l10n-ja
<ubottu> kde-l10n-ja (source: kde-l10n-ja): Japanese (ja) localization for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 1793 kB, installed size 7937 kB
<apachelogger> you can, the common branch still would be ubuntu2 though
<Quintasan> !info kde-l10n-ja raring
<ubottu> kde-l10n-ja (source: kde-l10n-ja): Japanese (ja) localization for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1759 kB, installed size 7772 kB
<apachelogger> i.e. next upload >ubuntu2
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so, how would you exectue that?
<Quintasan> upload everything with ubuntu2 or what?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you bump the branch
<apachelogger> build all sources
<apachelogger> but selectively upload
<Quintasan> mmkay
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopwN2192.png
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> this code is utter crap
<Quintasan> Riddell: Will upload to raring soon
<apachelogger> to decide where to place the text it gets the bottom of the logo, calculates the height of the text, then checks if that exceeds the lowest y of the smallest screen and if so it pushes the text up such that it fits on the screen
 * Quintasan finally bought a laptop
<Riddell> Quintasan: ooh? does it have UEFI?
<apachelogger> then however it gets the bottom of the logo, checks whether the new text positon is now inside the logo and pushes it out if necessary
<apachelogger> my head hurts badly
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's a thinkpad so I don't think that's the case
<Riddell> Quintasan: does it come with windows 8?
<Quintasan> Riddell: nope, win7
<Riddell> oh probably not then
<Riddell> still it might, reboot it and see what the bios is like
<Riddell> if it has an option for UEFI and secure boot it's a winner
<Quintasan> did not arrive yet
<Quintasan> probably tomorrow or sth
 * Riddell fanboys Quintasan http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/18/how-type-kubuntu-japanese
<Quintasan> splendid
<Quintasan> more fame and money
<Quintasan> Riddell: Now we need to test pa3 on an actual device
<Quintasan> and I need to look into simon
<Riddell> Quintasan: simon packaged and in the archive, some testing would be good
<Riddell> Quintasan: well aye, I did on the nexus, touch didn't work
<Quintasan> simon was done?
<Quintasan> could mark it as done
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is touch working on Ubuntu?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes, but seems not in Qt Quick (QWidgets fine)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you do Simon?
<Riddell> hmm, I do seem to be in the changelog
<Riddell> go me
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm changing the status entry to you and marking it as done
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> Quintasan: but could you test it?
<Quintasan> I can
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We have to fix the seed iirc
<Riddell> "[kubuntu-dev] investigate packaging plasmate: TODO" that's in progress too
<Riddell> lp:~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/plasmate-copyright
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: marking pa3 packaging as done
<Riddell> shadeslayer requested it be backported too
<shadeslayer> ^
<Riddell> what favourites should be have by default in homerun?
<Riddell> I'm thinking rekonq, kontact, dolphin, system settings, muon-installer and amarok
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: backported to Quantal I presume?
<shadeslayer> nope
 * shadeslayer rages at ec2
<shadeslayer> The key pair 'ec2-keypair' does not exist
<shadeslayer> stupid thing *grumble(
 * apachelogger giggles
<Quintasan> Riddell: Doing Plasmate
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: plasmate is done
<Quintasan> GRRRR
<shadeslayer> see kubuntu-packaging
<Quintasan> MARK IT AS DONE THEN
<Riddell> Quintasan: this merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/plasmate-copyright/+merge/148361
<shadeslayer> I was about to suggest that
<Riddell> it's not done, it isn't in the archive
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Aren't you a developer yet?
<shadeslayer> I am
<shadeslayer> it's new
<shadeslayer> so cannot upload
<shadeslayer> not elite enough
<Riddell> tell me what to upload and I'll do it
<Riddell> but that merge needs done first
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll do the merge
<shadeslayer> I do not understand this shit
<Riddell> ug I just uploaded kubuntu-default-settings which has been deleted, what's it called now?
<Quintasan> uhhh
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-settings
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that account has a keypair called "key"
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did I have to do anything in the packaging or in commit message for lp to set the merge status to Merged automagically?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so you need to export EC2_KEYPAIR=key
<Riddell> and you should be able to do
<Riddell> ec2-run-instances ami-5034a539 -t m1.small --region us-east-1 --key key.pem
<Riddell> I think
<shadeslayer> mmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: I merged the copyright, go ahead and upload
<Riddell> Quintasan: give me the files to upload please
<Quintasan> ehh
<Quintasan> okay
<shadeslayer> nah, that's not it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's not?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: how did you mark plasmate as 1.0-beta1-0ubuntu1 in changelog?
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: huh?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whats wrong?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: the version is 1.0-beta1-0ubuntu1 when it should be 1.0~beta1-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> but I changed that
<shadeslayer> ahahaha
<shadeslayer> turns out
<shadeslayer> it needs the specific file name
<shadeslayer> what fail
<shadeslayer> so I can't pass ec2-keypair.pem
<shadeslayer> it has to be key.pem
<Riddell> yep
<Quintasan> christ
<shadeslayer> what fail :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: can be 1.0-beta1 as long as the final is 1.0.0
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do you stop instances?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: The final will be 1.0 and I can bet on it unless someone emails the devels to make it 1.0.0 which I'm not sure we want to bother with
<Quintasan> devs*
<apachelogger> good packagers will turn it 1.0.0 anyway :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: either poweroff from ssh into the instance, or ec2-terminate-instance i-12345
<shadeslayer> awesome
<apachelogger> sheytan: !!! :(
<shadeslayer> did you create more instances?
<Quintasan> what the hell
<shadeslayer> oh no
<Quintasan> apachelogger: : plasmate source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright license (paragraph at line 5)
<Quintasan> line 5 is
<shadeslayer> just takes time I gess
<Quintasan> Files: *
<Quintasan> any idea?
<shadeslayer> *guess
<apachelogger> well yeah
<apachelogger> that para doesn't have a  license defined
<apachelogger> :)
<Quintasan> ...
 * apachelogger wants to burn plymouth
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> dep-5 is like
<Quintasan> dumb?
<apachelogger> why?
<Quintasan> my copyright for pmc looks exactly the same on line 5 and lintian doesn't bitch about that
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> there is a damn space there
<Quintasan> omfg
<Riddell> Quintasan: if it says GPL is there another block to define GPL?
<Riddell> ah
<Quintasan> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: zomg it works
<shadeslayer> except it's using the wrong mirror
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kde-l10n question
<Quintasan> uploading *.changes (files like language-pack-kde-wa_13.04+20130206.0ubuntu2_source.changes) should be fine?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> it was supposed to be selective upload
 * Quintasan hits himself
<Quintasan> Riddell: Testbuilding plasmate
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does?
 * apachelogger cries
<shadeslayer> Riddell: auto-upgrade-tester
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you check how many instances are running?
<shadeslayer> ec2din lists 2 even though I terminated them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can run ec2-describe-instances as well as I can
<Riddell> better infact since I do'nt have it installed
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopNy2164.png
<apachelogger> just so everone knows.... when using encryption we have an ubuntu colored password box
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/675116/
<shadeslayer> does that look right?
<shadeslayer> or is it just me being paranoid
<Riddell> apachelogger: that will be promoted to bug No 1!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep, it says terminated
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they'll stay there for a bit in the terminated state
<apachelogger> that's already occupied by a bug that is no bug
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> I thought it'd be removed from that list ASAP
<apachelogger> sheytan: piiiing
<shadeslayer> *phew*
<Quintasan> apachelogger, Riddell: ko, ja, zhtw and zhcn uploaded
 * apachelogger scratches back
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm, aren't there others?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I only know of those that require/have ibus backend
<Quintasan> if there are others I can fix that
<Riddell> Quintasan: ibus-table-thai - ibus-table input method: Thai
<Riddell> ?
<Quintasan> weird
<Quintasan> it doesn't show in here
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> fixable
<Quintasan> what's wrong with this dumb bzr-buildpackage
<Riddell> ibus-table-latex - ibus-table input method: LaTeX
<Riddell> those Latex spakers will need one :)
<Quintasan> I'm not sure we want that in any langpack
<Riddell> Quintasan: see bottom of /usr/share/language-selector/data/pkg_depends
<Riddell> Quintasan: rejected?
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> rejected
<Riddell> what to call a package with these xrandr files in? http://paste.kde.org/675128/
<Riddell> krandr?
<Riddell> or xrandr-kde?
<Riddell> or kde-workspace-xrandr
<Riddell> or kde-workspace-randr
<shadeslayer> k-w-xrandr sounds fine
<shadeslayer> uh okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats the default mirror for ec2 instances?
<shadeslayer> using us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: whatever it gets set up with
<Riddell> it breaks occationally though so I change to to archive.u.c
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> I'll just use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> alright, third times a charm
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you get charged for an instance coming up for just one second?
<shadeslayer> or 5 minutes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep, charged for an hour
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> that sucks
<Riddell> it's probably something other cloud providers differentiate on but I've not looked
<Quintasan> Riddell: This be mighty good reference
<Quintasan> will fix l10n tomorrow
<Riddell> Quintasan: really our language tool should check it each time on load to see if there's anything else needing installed
 * shadeslayer checks how much a M1 Small costs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 8.5cents/hour
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> a quick cost comparison tells me that it won't be useful to start the High-I/O On-Demand Instances :P
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> they add up quickly
<shadeslayer> yeah, this default seems the best one
<Quintasan> Riddell: dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/plasmate_1.0~beta1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> dget: wget plasmate_1.0~beta1-0ubuntu1.dsc http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/plasmate_1.0~beta1-0ubuntu1.dsc failed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so I'm thinking that I can setup a cronjob on my Raspberry Pi for ever ... 4 days? and we will have automagical upgrade QA
<Riddell> 2013-02-18 19:02:25 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<shadeslayer> *every
<Quintasan> wat
<shadeslayer> and it shouldn't take more than an hour for each upgrade
<Riddell> shadeslayer: to run the upgrade on your Pi or to launch the ec2 upgrade?
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hah, to launch an EC2 upgrade
<shadeslayer> the former is just crazy :P
<Riddell> if you are using your Pi as a server sure
<Riddell> you don't plan to turn it off or change the OS on it at all?
<shadeslayer> right, it's pretty much online 24x7
<shadeslayer> not really
<Quintasan> Riddell: try now
<Riddell> groovy then
<shadeslayer> it just quietly keeps running behind my tv
<Riddell> Quintasan: working
<shadeslayer> Riddell: then it's time to start adding tests :P
<shadeslayer> using dbus to launch apps and what not
<Riddell> plasmate (1.0~beta1-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<shadeslayer> :|
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you change that?
<shadeslayer> is LTS -> latest release a valid upgrade path?
<Riddell> Quintasan: engineexplorer/ktreeviewsearchline.cpp wrong in debian/copyright
<Riddell> it says "or (at your option) any later version" but those files do not
<Quintasan> oh this is broken so horribly I'm amazed I missed the license check there
<Quintasan> brb fixing
<Riddell>  Architechture independent files for plasmate
<Riddell> typo
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I thought you'd have checked the copyright before merging
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I did, but not with licensecheck --copyright
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<shadeslayer> yofel_: did you find something that will allow us to check upgrades from one KDE version to another?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: isn't that what you've been doing all day?
<yofel_> shadeslayer: I just got home -> no
<yofel_> t yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not exactly, I've figured out how to do dist-upgrades automagically using this tool
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/dist-upgrades/release upgrades/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: couldn't it be adapted to do it for KDE releases?
<shadeslayer> but KDE upgrades for the same release, haven't figured that out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe, need to check
<yofel_> it probably can, not sure about without forking though
<Riddell> roar, this upload is stuck at 1k off uploaded!
<Riddell> Uploading qtwebkit-source_2.3.orig.tar.gz: 50405k/50406k
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> happened with me as well
<Riddell> how does that happen?  it can't be coincidence, something in tcp/ip breaking?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea
 * yofel goes back to dep debugging
<Riddell> yofel: dep debugging?
<yofel> bug 1127476
<ubottu> bug 1127476 in Kubuntu PPA "Can't install xorg-backports along with kubuntu-backports" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1127476
<shadeslayer> I hope this doesn't crap out with the sound error that yofel posted earlier
<yofel> shadeslayer: sound error?
<shadeslayer> yeah that upgrade error you posted earlier?
<yofel> that was syslog I think, and that's an upstart issue
<shadeslayer> OSError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/tmp/upgrade-tester/proc/asound/ThinkPadEC'
<yofel> oh that
<yofel> I have no idea what it tried to do there
<shadeslayer> yeah, lets see what happens with EC2
<shadeslayer> also, no one answered, do we support LTS -> current dev release?
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> alright, just wanted to confirm
<yofel> unless current dev release will be 14.04
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> I mean, it probably works, but nobody tests that
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> I upgraded a natty server to precise in one go once
<yofel> needed manual fixup
<shadeslayer> so I want current LTS -> Quantal
<shadeslayer> Quantal -> raring
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> and then LTS + Backports -> quantal
<shadeslayer> LTS + Updates -> Quantal
<yofel> actually
<shadeslayer> Quantal + Backports  -> Raring
<yofel> LTS + Backports -> quantal - is a problem
<shadeslayer> oh, it is?
<yofel> how do you upgrade kde 4.10 to 4.9 ?
<shadeslayer> heh, good point
<yofel> so there you theoretically need to skip quantal
<yofel> and we're back to unsupported
<shadeslayer> heh yeah
<yofel> something we'll need to work out though
<Riddell> shadeslayer: qtwebkit uploaded to experimental, testing needed before archive I think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: awesome
<shadeslayer> did you stop it from migrating manually?
<Riddell> agateau: ubiquity merged, thanks for that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: migrating?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> nvm
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopUS2164.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: Back to Black
<Riddell> sick_rimmit: taken your vitamin c?
<apachelogger> all sheytan's fault :P
<shadeslayer> I have experimental installed
<shadeslayer> shouldn't be an issue
<sick_rimmit> Riddell: Ah well I have two machines, so rick_timmis and sick_rimmit are synonymous
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think auto-install-tester is what we need
<yofel> shadeslayer: for KDE?
<shadeslayer> for KDE upgrades, yes
<sick_rimmit> Riddell: Its half term at the moment so the little mites are keeping me busy, I have not forgettton about the Uscan script however
<yofel> yay
<Riddell> sick_rimmit: get them onto it :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: I /think/
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure
<sick_rimmit> Riddell: Rhiannon is 8, she's OK with Scratch, Tuxpaint and Ubuntu install. Rebecca is 6 only does tuxpaint
<shadeslayer> looks like auto-install-tester only has the QEMU backend
<shadeslayer> The instance 'i-56768825' does not have an 'ebs' root device type and cannot be stopped
<shadeslayer> :(
<Quintasan> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's what?
<Quintasan> >   published by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of
<Quintasan>    the License or (at your option) version 3 or any later version
<Quintasan> seriously?
<apachelogger> ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's GPL-2+
<Quintasan> okay
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't that more like GPL-2 | GPL-3+?
<yofel> apachelogger: what's the difference?
<apachelogger> iff the fsf would make a GPL-2.1 the wor could not be licensed under that version
<yofel> hm
<Riddell> ok to have only 1 virtual desktop and no pager in raring?
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't we agree on that already?
<apachelogger> I recall having sent a mail about it
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes we did, just giving a last chance before I change k-d-s
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> this is a mess
<apachelogger> Riddell: don't upload though plz
<Riddell> apachelogger: I shall leave that honour to you
<apachelogger> plymouth is the uber crap in bzr right now
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopRH2164.png -> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopjw2164.png -> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopLJ2164.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we need to have the first one?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasmate/revision/5
<Quintasan> Think it's okay now?
 * Quintasan always loses his head in this copyright mumbojunbo
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, we're going to hidemenu=2
<apachelogger> to align with the rest of the world
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm so does the second stage always appear?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> only if you hit a key
<apachelogger> like with grub's hidden timeout
<Riddell> Quintasan: good but you can just do Files: * in the first block
<Riddell> instead of naming all the files
<shadeslayer> yofel: we might also need http://paste.kde.org/675164/
<Quintasan> Riddell: dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/plasmate_1.0~beta1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Quintasan> should be fine now
<shadeslayer> because stopping doesn't work on instances without EBS volumes
<Riddell> what's -ux Quintasan ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: plasmate (1.0~beta1-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> Riddell: unpack and something I used because it didn't work in past and I didn't bother remembering what was it
<Riddell> Quintasan: uploaded!
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't really get this whole UDD stuff, what do you do with this UNRELEASED once you upload the package?
<Quintasan> it makes no sense to me to keep UNRELEASED in bzr
<Riddell> Quintasan: this isn't UDD
<Riddell> Quintasan: no, you need to fix it to say "raring"
<yofel> the new dch behaviour needs UNRELEASED
<yofel> also, it's so you know whether it was uploaded
<Riddell> my brain is shutting down I'm need to check out, ciao all
<apachelogger> also so you don't upload stuff that may not be reviewed
<apachelogger> plenty of reasons :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: o/
<Quintasan> so what the hell do I do now in bzr? change it to raring, commit and push?
<apachelogger> Quintasan, Riddell: -u is to allow packages signed by someone who is not in your keyring
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> that's why I probably had to use it
<yofel> Quintasan: usually the uploader would do that
<apachelogger> also IIRC with -u it will always -x as -x is only blocked if he signer is unkown
<apachelogger> (i.e. -x is default)
<Quintasan> Riddell: can you do the bzr magic so I can see the diff?
<apachelogger> improved plymouth in bzr
<Quintasan> I remember someone using debcommit
<Quintasan> or some other black magic
<Quintasan> like that
<yofel> debcommit is the default
<apachelogger> also grub theme is now black/white
<yofel> apachelogger++
<Quintasan> I really need a break
<shadeslayer> bah
<apachelogger> kubuntu-text now updated
<Riddell> Quintasan: what magic?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can we have qtmouth for 14.04? :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> I am serious
<apachelogger> qt5 has a KMS backend IIRC
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> discuss at UDS
<shadeslayer> come to UDS > we can discuss it :P
<apachelogger> if UDS were held at more sensible times....
<apachelogger> !find gbm
<ubottu> Found: libgbm-dev, libgbm1, libgbm1-dbg
<apachelogger> KMS support ............ yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel FYI http://209.141.48.59/
<shadeslayer> just waiting for it to complete
<yofel> nice
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> I'll add more stuff tomorrow, too tired to do it right now
 * yofel gives  the qemu backend another try
<shadeslayer> can we get a fancy url like qa.kubuntu.org to point to that? :P
<yofel> dunno, does anyone own the subdomains for kubuntu.org?
<yofel> doesn't seem so
<yofel> for now use something like kubuntu-qa1.dyndns.org
<shadeslayer> dunno, just curious if it's viable
<shadeslayer> it's a static ip
<yofel> or something more sane
<shadeslayer> plus, no free dyndns records
<yofel> I have spare ones left
<shadeslayer> I just hope I don't run up a huge EC2 bill :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://kubuntu-qa0.dyndns.org/ for now
<shadeslayer> fine with me
<yofel> not sure how reliable it is with static IP's. We'll see
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org is already taken?
<yofel> not really
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> we need more test profiles
<yofel> I can change it if you want, but we'll probably end up with more then one instance in the end
<shadeslayer> yeah, meh
<shadeslayer> and more than one instance?
<yofel> this is a maybe
<yofel> well, I'm not yet sure what your plans are for it in the end
<yofel> if we have something long running we should get a proper DNS anyway
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> I was thinking in the long run my VPS becomes the frontend 
<shadeslayer> and it uses EC2 as the backend
<shadeslayer> since we can't really use jenkins + EC2 I think
<yofel> yeah, on second thought let me rename it. Before we add links somewhere and forget about it
<shadeslayer> fwiw kde bug 315031
<ubottu> KDE bug 315031 in fileindexer "Indexer crash on faulty PDF" [Crash,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315031
<shadeslayer> if someone wants to take it up
<shadeslayer> else I'll do it tomorrow
<yofel> http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<yofel> it has subdomain redirects enabled so you can use http://foo.kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ too etc.
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/
<shadeslayer> oh nice
<yofel> at least for services that care about the url (like apache vhosts)
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<yofel> hm, I just noticed that buyvm gives a discount if you pay at least 6 months in advance. So the 2nd KVM option would in fact be 50.04$/year, not 60$
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I need to renew this server as well
<shadeslayer> no idea when it expires
<shadeslayer> h
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> mine's fine till june
<shadeslayer> 06/06/2013
<shadeslayer> so the same :)
<yofel> yep, that :)
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure what will happen though 
<shadeslayer> because I used my GSoC card to purchase that 
<yofel> wow, my VPS is still happily serving torrent downloads. quantal-desktop-amd64 is now at 358GiB uploaded
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> what did you use to seed it?
<shadeslayer> okay first test done
<yofel> transmission
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> I used transmission, but it ate all of my memory
<yofel> it likes to die, so it has a daily cron job that restart it :P
<yofel> *restarts
<shadeslayer> okay seems like the VM was terminated properly
<shadeslayer> yofel: lol
<yofel> yeah, it does it mem, will need a different solution
<yofel> rtorrent didn't work
<yofel> *does eat
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<shadeslayer> http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/kubuntu/xorg_fixup.log is fun
<shadeslayer> no xorg.conf :P
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> I'll add some more tests tomorrow
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> let's do that right now :P
<shadeslayer> mmm .. nope, must sleep
 * shadeslayer forces himself to sleep
<yofel> good night
<yofel> me be off too shortly
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I just had a qml boot screen
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> qt5 + kms = prn
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> SHOW
<apachelogger> kinda hard to show with KMS :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I setup automatic upgrade 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make a video?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: uhero
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no u
<apachelogger> also I hope you have awesome docs and stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not much to see
<apachelogger> loads of black ... then qml without X
<apachelogger> I did not get kbd to work though, so that is a bit of a let down right now
<shadeslayer> I do have awesome docs in my head and stuff
<shadeslayer> aww
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pretty please write down all and any information
<shadeslayer> will do, tomorrow
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger does not know how to transit from kms qml to lightdm -.-
<apachelogger> basically once I start kms qml I cannot use my ttys anymore ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: frantech says that Credit Card is no longer a viable option
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's either Google Wallet or Paypal
<yofel> the hell is google wallet o.O
<shadeslayer> another way for google to steal your daat
<shadeslayer> *data
<yofel> wow, it supports.... credit cards
<yofel> great improvement
<apachelogger> oompa-loompa!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: !!!! http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/100_0002.MOV
<yofel> looks cool, if plymouth had a qml backend
<yofel> and now I'm off - good night
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1129546] Activities Manager shows flickering icon for Search and Launch activity @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1129546 (by Ryan Reamsbottom)
<JontheEchidna> lolol, I tried to open up a picture I took in Cheese: http://i.imgur.com/kUWLOuS.png
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-19
<jussi> yay, just got telepathy to crash, and my kwallet wont open. great morning coming up I can see... :/
<jussi> there you are shadeslayer https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315429 - some fun for your morning
<ubottu> KDE bug 315429 in contactlist "Telepathy crashed when clicking edit account after auth fail." [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1129856] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1129856 (by Tom Plank)
<jussi> right, had to delete the wallet and start again. annoying...
<jussi> you are all boring today
<jussi> :D
<smartboyhw> Hey apachelogger shadeslayer and Riddell 
<smartboyhw> Hello to yofel too
<yofel__> hey
<yofel__> and hi jussi, shadeslayer should be awake soonish I guess ^^
<jussi> heya yofel__, yeah, was being impatient 
<yofel__> smartboyhw: is callgra up yet?
<yofel__> *calligra
<murthy> hello everyone
<yofel__> hi murthy 
<murthy> yofel__: hi
<murthy> its nice to see some posts from Riddell
<murthy> yofel__: calligra being packaged?
<smartboyhw> yofel, NO
<smartboyhw> Not yet
<murthy> smartboyhw: ok
 * smartboyhw needs to update the install files... (still building to see which files are missing and which files aren't)
<smartboyhw> murthy, yofel is plasmate up?
<murthy> smartboyhw: dont know
<murthy> smartboyhw: who is packaging?
<murthy> yofel__: have you tried vivaldi?
<murthy> is there some kind of cpu throttler app for linux? 
<smartboyhw> murthy, shadeslayer 
<smartboyhw> My copyright fix is merged so wondering about it
<smartboyhw> Jesus using 4-core to build is dead fast
<smartboyhw> It's 54% now!!!
<murthy> smartboyhw: which one?
<smartboyhw> murthy, first two sentences for plasmate, last two for calligra
<murthy> nice
<sheytan> apachelogger: it looks OK :*
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> has anyone tried qupzilla ?
<murthy> libkdeui5 doesn't have debugging symbols?
<murthy> Riddell: I can't find a package for installing debugging symbols for libkdeui5 .  The debug package installer  reports it couldn't find a package
<agateau> murthy: I think dbg package is kdelibs5-dbg
<murthy> agateau: ok
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw, where did you get to with calligra?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, trying to see the dh_install --list-missing and the not-installed ones:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it's just the krita colour profiles isn't it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "ok" on http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/  ok is good :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, don'
<smartboyhw> don't know
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that kubuntu-qa site is extremely good. Thanks shadeslayer 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, as it turns out using -j4 is even better (on my machine so no need for ec2s in Raring (may need for precise though)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you know what is going on for the tablet annoucement?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what tablet announcement?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, in ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> there's a tablet thing coming in 6:42 hours
<Riddell> oh no idea, presumably they're launching a tablet
 * smartboyhw is anxious at the --list-missing things.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: why anxious?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, to tell me what to fix:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, is there a way to submit packages into Debian using Ubuntu? (Another package that I am helping a *friend* on)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: file a bug in debian
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<Riddell> jussi: what's qupzilla?
<jussi> Riddell: its a Qt web browser
<jussi> http://www.qupzilla.com/
<jussi> No idea how it compares with rekonq, but interested to see how it goes
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1129977
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1129977 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libdlna" [Undecided,In progress]
<murthy> how can i search the availability of a specific version of a package in debian unstable ?
<Riddell> murthy: packages.debian.org
<Riddell> lots of kde things to be packaged on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-kubuntu-packaging
<jussi> Riddell: could be interesting to get qupzilla in the repos also
<smartboyhw> Riddell, gee
<smartboyhw> Wait a minute: Does it said [kubuntu-dev] package calligra 2.6 with lcms 2.4 ?
<Riddell> that's what it says
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what's lcms?
<oy> little Color Management System
<Riddell> looks like it has lcms in its build-depends
<murthy> Riddell: i am in the website, but  is there a way i can search for a package, for example libdlna
<Riddell> murthy: well yes, search on packages.debian.org
<Riddell> http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=libdlna
<Riddell> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site%3Abugs.debian.org+libdlna
<murthy> Riddell: no results? what does that mean?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so I see the files in dh_install --list-missing, and I add it back to the .install files?
<Riddell> murthy: its means that package is not in debian
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it's not a case of "add it back" since they're new files, they've never been in there
<murthy> Riddell: ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh... not *back*:P
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> jussi: that crash looks familiar
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, shaddup
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> did you not upgrade to 0.5.2
<murthy> Riddell: we need privileges to assign importance field in bug reports?
<jussi> shadeslayer: Im on whatever kubuntu backports has...
<shadeslayer> eh
<jussi> shadeslayer: I got a new machine, everything is a clean install. added the auth deb you gave me only (and kubuntu backports ppa)
<shadeslayer> aha
<smartboyhw> Hey shadeslayer when will plasmate be in?
<shadeslayer> did you install the 0.5.2 one or the 0.5.1 one?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: it had licensing issues
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh.......
<shadeslayer> Quintasan:  did some work on it I think
<shadeslayer> not sure if Riddell uploaded it
<jussi> shadeslayer: installed: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kde-telepathy-auth-handler_0.5.1-0ubuntu2~ppa1_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> spent my entire day learning about auto-upgrade-tester :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: okay
<shadeslayer> hmm
<jussi> shadeslayer: its a dupe in anycase, from the previously fixed one
<shadeslayer> yeah
<murthy> yofel__: I have registered a bug report requesting for packaging libdlna and i have assigned it to myself. The sponsor request documentation is not clear, i need your help  for further steps. Where should i mention the launchpad bug id in the changelog?
 * apachelogger looks at shadeslayer
 * apachelogger also looks at sheytan
 * shadeslayer drops dead
 * apachelogger wonders whether shadeslayer has already rewritten plymouth in qml
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if something is located in the folder ./obj-x86_64-linux-gnu I should put it in calligra-dev or?
 * shadeslayer wonders if apachelogger has fixed the ATI drivers
<apachelogger> yofel__: the point would not be to have a backend for plymouth but rewrite plymouth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: someting wrong with them?
<shadeslayer> broken for me
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> something about the V_BIOS signature being invalid ( I think that means that my card isn't supported )
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> and here I thought the free magic support everything
<apachelogger> fail
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: piiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<shadeslayer> whut
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have an akonadi-facebook build fail in my inbox again :(
<apachelogger> sheytan: piiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I can't help that, it needs KDE 4.10 and all the Blue Shell repos are meant to be standalone
<shadeslayer> might just disable it
<apachelogger> ohm
 * apachelogger is alwasy surpsrised when software need latest and greates kde :P
<jussi> apachelogger: your opinion on qupzilla would be appreciated...
<apachelogger> sounds like something that has nothing to do with prn
<apachelogger> jussi: what sort of opinion are you looking for?
<sheytan> apachelogger: what? what? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: we need more artwork
<jussi> apachelogger: it has lots to do with prn, its a web browser :P 
<apachelogger> sheytan: so, there is this UI mode which we use on 16bit drivers/setups, probelm is on 16bit you cannot have an alpha channel, so transparency is not possible, meaning we need a different approach of progress indication
<apachelogger> well, not completely different but for example something like ... instad of glowing we draw a border around it
<sheytan> when i get home. am @ work now ;)
<apachelogger> justan example though
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> jussi: same thing as aurora
<apachelogger> same thing as rekonq
<apachelogger> well, rekonq has KDE bits, so not exactly the same thing... same web tech though
<jussi> apachelogger: POS? :D
<apachelogger> there is none
<apachelogger> it's a different UI on the same qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> more or less, yes
 * shadeslayer tries to figure out how to add PPA's before upgrade
<sheytan> apachelogger: you ofcourse mean the plymouth?
<apachelogger> sheytan: yes?
<sheytan> ok
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm?  ./obj-x86_64-linux-gnu is where the compile happens, everthing for install gets installed to debian/tmp/
<sheytan> sorry, we've got guessts from Turkey at my job, they're going to have practice here so i'm a bit busy today
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that's the problem. I'm close to getting the dh_install thing done, I just don't know where they should be put (which .install file)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: goes a list of files?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: got a list of files?
<apachelogger> sheytan: sure, no worries
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait I'm getting it. Shouldn't be more than 3-4 now
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopRH2164.png -> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopjw2164.png -> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopLJ2164.png
<smartboyhw> dh_install: usr/bin/visualimagecompare exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<murthy> we need privileges to assign importance field in bug reports?
<smartboyhw> dh_install: usr/bin/cstrunner exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<smartboyhw> dh_install: usr/bin/cstester exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<smartboyhw> dh_install: usr/share/kde4/apps/formulashape/fonts/cmex10.ttf exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<smartboyhw> Last one I'm fixing
<smartboyhw> What I DON'T know is the first three
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't like the background for plymouth btw
<Riddell> smartboyhw: those are all not-installed I think
<shadeslayer> makes it look like you have an issue with your monitor
<smartboyhw> Riddell, /me is checking
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are telling the wrong person?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ^^
<sheytan> comeon, it doesn't :D
<apachelogger> and I thought sheytan's display was crappy and there comes shadeslayer and tells me he has an even crappier display
<shadeslayer> hey, I have a beautiful display
<apachelogger> boot artwork is anoyting
<apachelogger> we should drop the background and make it solid black
<shadeslayer> your plymouth background makes it look like it has an isue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sounds good actually
<apachelogger> try it
<shadeslayer> give patch
<apachelogger> sudo rm /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/images/tile.png && sudo update-initramfs -u
<shadeslayer> won't it fail or sth if it can't find the tile?
<apachelogger> that may also break the splash entire 
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<shadeslayer> FU
<apachelogger> can't tell
<shadeslayer> -.-
<shadeslayer> anyway, will try in another hour or so because doing something else
<apachelogger> plymouth decides how to fall apart depending on the mood of mighty thor or something
<apachelogger> though likely it wont break
<apachelogger> it still creates the image and sprite etc. but the image has no data so for all intents and purposes the sprites will be 0x0 and the image is 0x0 and therefore you get no background
<apachelogger> ^^
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how about calligra-l10n?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it looks good
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK then.... calligra should be fine within half hour
<smartboyhw> or so...
<Riddell> or so :)  calligra always takes longer than you expect just cos its so huge
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it takes within a hour for me using -j4 I just forgotten the EXACT time
<smartboyhw> I clearly forgotten to use the CPUs when I build 2.6.0 and I now remembered for 2.6.1 which is good news
<smartboyhw> s/CPUs/cores and threads/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "I clearly forgotten to use the cores and threads when I build 2.6.0 and I now remembered for 2.6.1 which is good news"
<shadeslayer> hmm
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hmm?
<shadeslayer> we might have to add some code that introduces PreBootStrap functionality
<shadeslayer> from reading the code it seems like there's no way to add a repo before the upgrade
<shadeslayer> AddRepo adds the repo post upgrade
<shadeslayer> which is useless
<shadeslayer> so I used PostBootStrap to add the repo, but then it'll download KDE 4.9 -> upgrade to 4.10 -> upgrade to raring
<shadeslayer> that'll take more time as compared to add repo > install 4.10 > upgrade to raring
<shadeslayer> but then we get more robust upgrades because that also tests upgrading to 4.10 automagically
<yofel__> murthy_: sorry, was busy
<yofel__> you need to be a memeber of ~ubuntu-bugcontrol to change the bug importance
<yofel__> no, I haven't tried vivaldi. Is it out finally?
<yofel__> I don't know of a cpu throtteling app for KDE, I have a shell script for that
<shadeslayer> bah stupid pythorn
<shadeslayer> yofel__: any ideas how I can get the upgrade tester to automatically substitute variables I put into the cfg files?
<shadeslayer> For eg : PostBootstrapScript=$(AutoUpgradeTesterSharedDir)/kubuntu_add_backports
<shadeslayer> it picks that up literally and doesn't substitute the var
<shadeslayer> alternatively, could just hardcode the path
<yofel__> shadeslayer: the other variables i see used use %(), not $()
<shadeslayer> hm
 * shadeslayer tries
<yofel__> hm
<yofel__> or those are just placeholders for manual substitution
<shadeslayer> the simulate backend fails
<shadeslayer> InterpolationSyntaxError: bad interpolation variable reference '%(AutoUpgradeTesterSharedDir)/scripts/kubuntu_add_backports'
<yofel__> o.O
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yofel__: works now
<shadeslayer> I was missing the 's' after )
<yofel__> o.O
<yofel__> btw. your qa page has errors
<smartboyhw> yofel__, that is a lot of o.0's'
<shadeslayer> yeah, I know
<shadeslayer> refresh!
<Riddell> umm, where did the build log go? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/4311804
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel__> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lunchpad ate it
<shadeslayer> for lunch
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<Riddell> grr
<shadeslayer> just retry it, build logs disappear randomnly at times
<smartboyhw> Grrr really....:P
<shadeslayer> hm, someone on windows using freenode webchat is accessing the qa page :P
<yofel__> shadeslayer: blame me :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Riddell> your cover is found out!
<yofel__> and here I even set the proper host mask to not be seen :(
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel__: no access to quasselcore?
<shadeslayer> can't even proxy? :P
<yofel__> haven't yet found an open port other than 80 to proxy through. Really strict firewall here
<shadeslayer> wow
<Riddell> 443?
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> bash: /home/shadeslayer/auto-upgrade-testing/share/scripts/kubuntu_add_backports: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> this thing needs a beating
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> when do we get wayland?
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> I don't get it
<shadeslayer> why is it trying to run using /home/shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/675818/
<shadeslayer> code snippet
<shadeslayer> yofel__: ^
<yofel__> .joi ? (line 8)
<shadeslayer> nah, that's fine, I probably accidentally pressed backspace
<shadeslayer> it does copy the script
<shadeslayer> it's in /upgrade-tester
<apachelogger> back to the space
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/675824/
<apachelogger> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/xserver.html
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yofel__: won't 'script' be the full path?
<yofel__> what's set as PostBootstrapScript ?
<shadeslayer> PostBootstrapScript = %(AutoUpgradeTesterSharedDir)s/scripts/kubuntu_add_backports
<shadeslayer> AutoUpgradeTesterSharedDir is /home/shadeslayer/auto-upgrade-testing/share
<yofel__> so you want it to run from /upgrade-tester/home/shadeslayer/auto-upgrade-testing/share ?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I want it to run /upgrade-tester/kubuntu_add_backports
<shadeslayer> but I want it to take the script from /home/shadeslayer/auto-upgrade-testing/share/scripts
<yofel__> script.split('/') and take the last value?
<yofel__> or os.path probably has something for that
<shadeslayer> right, so my suspicion was correct
<shadeslayer> buggy software
<shadeslayer> script_file = script.split('/')[-1]
<shadeslayer> does that sound right?
<shadeslayer> and what's this :                 print("running script: %s" % os.path.join("/tmp", script_file))
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/calligra/packaging-2.6.1/+merge/149257
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/19/w.png
<smartboyhw> calligra 2.6.1 in it
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nice
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> that doesn't look like KDE
<shadeslayer> it looks like you know what
 * smartboyhw thought shadeslayer is talking about you-know-who (Lord Voldemort):P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, screw plasma it depends on X :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel__> shadeslayer: yeah, should work
<smartboyhw> Riddell, at least the amd64 build failure buildlog for qtwebkit-source is available:P
 * yofel__ goes back to work
<smartboyhw> See ya yofel__ 
 * smartboyhw has never seen such silence in this channel.............
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Pe2iCNa.png
<apachelogger> xwindows in wayland
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<apachelogger> and qt5 wayland qml http://i.imgur.com/3lbrXEy.png
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> Heyas BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that new build of qtwebkit-source failed too:P
<shadeslayer> yofel__: so yeah, modifying it a bit makes it work
 * smartboyhw is stilll waiting for Riddell for calligra:P
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> it asks for console setup
<shadeslayer> now we have to do debconf seeding :|
<shadeslayer> aha 
<shadeslayer> DEBIAN_FRONTEND='noninteractive'
<yofel__> why debconf?
<yofel__> smartboyhw: could you please file a merge request for the packaging branch and not the UDD one?
<shadeslayer> yofel__: yeah, not needed, I just set the DEBIAN_FRONTEND to noninteractive
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've setup 2 upgrade paths : Kubuntu Quantal to Raring  and Kubuntu Quantal with Backports to Raring
<shadeslayer> cronjob will run every Tuesday at 14.30 
<shadeslayer> so people can come back after lunch and find issues to fix :P
<shadeslayer> so, another 7 minutes before it's run
<shadeslayer> I simply don't get cron jobs it seems :|
<smartboyhw> yofel, sorry
<smartboyhw> yofel__, WTF it says my branch is not mergeable into calligra. Probably I need to create another branch then. Please wait.....
<smartboyhw> Damn my wifi is suddenly slow
<smartboyhw> More accurately, the pushing suddenly is extremely slow
<shadeslayer> it's python
<shadeslayer> what did you expect
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you are asking me?
<shadeslayer> I'm telling you
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it normally is fast...........
 * smartboyhw is seriously if that was because his father watching online videos in LAN desktop
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's all very weird
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> the testing foo
<apachelogger> it says nothing here
<shadeslayer> because it's running?
<smartboyhw> yofel, or yofel__ https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/calligra-2.6.1/+merge/149295
<smartboyhw> Dang it has conflicts
<smartboyhw> Wait er.....
 * smartboyhw deletes the merge
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: takes about an hour to upgrade
<apachelogger> that page is silly 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: thought about jujuing
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> I put in too much work :P
<shadeslayer> and I know nothing about juj
<shadeslayer> *juj
<shadeslayer> *juju
<smartboyhw> yofel, yofel__ https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/calligra-2.6.1-new/+merge/149305 (the correct one)
<smartboyhw> Phew that's the good one:P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: learn to type :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you ever manage to write an owncloud charm?
<murthy> yofel__: yofel__: I have registered a bug report requesting for packaging libdlna and i have assigned it to myself. The sponsor request documentation is not clear, i need your help  for further steps. Where should i mention the launchpad bug id in the changelog?
<murthy> yofel__: give me the cpu throttling script
<murthy> yofel__: yofel__: I have registered a bug report requesting for packaging libdlna and i have assigned it to myself. The sponsor request documentation is not clear, i need your help  for further steps. Do i have to mention the bug in in the changelog? if so where should i mention the bug id in the changelog?
<yofel__> smartboyhw: yep, that's ok now, thanks! I'll review in ~2h if Riddell isn't faster
<yofel__> murthy: you would usually have a changelog entry like "New upstream release (LP: #XXXXX)"
<smartboyhw> yofel_ LOL
<murthy> yofel__: ok
<yofel__> murthy: once you have all the information in place you subscribe ubuntu-sponsors and unassign yourself
<murthy> yofel__: subscribe? you mean the mailing list?
<smartboyhw> murthy, the bug
<yofel__> no, the ~ubuntu-sponsors team on launchpad
<murthy> yofel__: oh
<yofel__> to the bug
<murthy> yofel__: i am having doubts the debdiff, the output format is little bit wierd 
<yofel__> really? It's mostly a standard unified diff
<murthy> yofel__: http://paste.kde.org/676094/
<murthy> yofel__: thats waht i am getting for "diff filea.dsc fileb.dsc"
<yofel__> I said debdiff, not diff. There is an actual "debdiff" program
<murthy> yofel__: checking
<murthy> yofel__: http://paste.kde.org/676100/
<murthy> yofel__: now ok?
<yofel__> murthy: much better. Now put the bug number into the changelog as I described above and throw the ~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 part out of the version
<murthy> yofel__: ok
<yofel__> murthy: in changelog: "Excluded" -> "exclude", we use present tense
<murthy> yofel__: ok
<apachelogger> Excluded /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk for using quilt for patches instead
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> alas you cannot exclude anything form a makefile
<apachelogger> also why
<apachelogger> actually, primarily why
<yofel> ok, found an excuse to get my notebook out
<apachelogger> lol
<murthy> apachelogger: the build system was updated to autobuild
<yofel> automake?
<yofel> *autotools?
<apachelogger> no it wasn't
<murthy> yofel__: ya automake
<apachelogger> it used autotools in the version you diffed against
<murthy> apachelogger: i didn't fully migrate
<apachelogger> ?
<murthy> apachelogger: i just changed the patch system
<yofel> he asked why you did that
<murthy> i will paste the log 
<yofel> murthy: cpu stuff: http://paste.kde.org/676118
<murthy> yofel__: this script can be recommended to any kde devs ?
<yofel> uh, it's "Works for me", but feel free to share it
<Darkwing> Do we still have a plasma-mobile updated around here?
<murthy> apachelogger: here is the debuild log http://paste.kde.org/676124/
<Darkwing> Once Ubuntu on the phone drops on the 21st I want to try plasma on it and see how that goes.
<murthy> Darkwing: is it a htc tablet >
<yofel> Darkwing: we have plasma-mobile 3.0-0ubuntu1, which is active
<apachelogger> murthy: how does that answer my question?
<Darkwing> yofel: Awesome.
<shadeslayer> brrr
<yofel> Darkwing: as in: that's plasma-active, not sure how the phone UI looks currently
<murthy> apachelogger: when i use quilt , debuild succeeds without errors
<Darkwing> murthy: I'm watching the HTC event too but, on the 21st they are releasing Ubuntu on the phone for Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4 images.
 * apachelogger thinks his local juju is broken :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aw
<apachelogger> murthy: you are not using quilt in the presented change
<murthy> Darkwing: ya
<Darkwing> yofel: Mobile and active are the same for a phone and tablet?
<murthy> apachelogger: you mean the debdiff ?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> Darkwing: I guess?
<apachelogger> you are simply not applying/deapplying the patch
<apachelogger> patches even
<shadeslayer> stupid, shutils can't even overwrite stuff
<Darkwing> rbelem: pingie
<murthy> apachelogger: wait let me check without using this simple-patchsys.mk
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> juju charm testing is a pain in the behind very much
 * apachelogger gives up
<shadeslayer> lol
<genii-around> apachelogger: I've been obsoleted :(
<shadeslayer> hah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unhandled ERROR [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/www/kubuntu-backports':
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sawn
<shadeslayer> stupid shutils
<shadeslayer> can't even overwrite dirs
<apachelogger> you know
<murthy> apachelogger: ya, you are right, i didn't check that. I will add the patches now
<apachelogger> I think you'd be faster writing something specific for us :P
<apachelogger> in a lanaguage you are comfortable with ^^
<shadeslayer> eh? already fixed, I simply rm -rf /var/www/*
<apachelogger> murthy: yeah, so ... why?
<yofel> uhm....
<yofel> shadeslayer: "fix"?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fix...
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also the hours you poured into it already....
<apachelogger> .......
<murthy> apachelogger: why what?
<shadeslayer> just one day?
<apachelogger> murthy: why change from simplepatch to quilt?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just
<shadeslayer> isn't that better than taking alot more time writing something specific for us?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think writing sometign specific would have gone faster
<murthy> apachelogger: ok, you saw the log, tell me what can be done
<shadeslayer> I doubt it
<murthy> apachelogger: is partial migration wrong?
<apachelogger> nothing?
<apachelogger> there is no error?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does it do? setup a chroot... install upgrade?
<murthy> apachelogger: i see somthing like this in the log "Patch debian/patches/03_libav_initialise_context.patch is not applied.", what does that mean?
<shadeslayer> starts ec2, installs stuff, adds ppa, upgrades, returns logs and figures out if there was an issue
<apachelogger> murthy: it tried to unapply a patch that was not applied
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that some 200 sloc in bash...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not exactly :P
<apachelogger> yeah?
<murthy> apachelogger: why was it not applied?
<apachelogger> like the bigger part is starting ec2?
<apachelogger> then ssh over script
<shadeslayer> that's probably the easy part
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> remote script goes sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<apachelogger> then ou fiddle with the sources
<apachelogger> then ou dist-upgrade or whatever it is you want to do
<apachelogger> all the while you munch stdout into a logfile
<shadeslayer> mmm
<apachelogger> then all you need is || handlerror() behind each binary call and voila
<shadeslayer> good point
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> murthy: because you did not run make -f debian/rules apply-patches?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> doesn't really mmatter
<murthy> apachelogger: debuild wont do that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want me to spend more time and money writing something for us?
<apachelogger> debuild -S only invokes the unapply-patches and clean targets
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I'd want you to decide which road is more efficient before throwing a workday out the window :(
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> that time could have been spent triaging bugs or something
<shadeslayer> ...
 * apachelogger totally doesn't get how to do local jujus
<apachelogger> all deployments end up in pending state doing nothing
<apachelogger> oh well
 * BluesKaj speculates about tedium
<BluesKaj> I guess somebody has to do it , just glad it isn't me.
<apachelogger> yofel: how does one detach a bzr checkout again?
<apachelogger> ah, nvm
<yofel> bzr unbind
<apachelogger> found it
<apachelogger> yofel: thx ^^
<apachelogger> livecd theme changines ready
<murthy> yofel__: I was not told about this " make -f debian/rules apply-patches", can you give me some idea?
<apachelogger> only need to finish the plymouth refactor and get the 4bpp setting done
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also while we have time I suggest you raise concerns about the background on the mailing list
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<murthy> its a tablet :)
<yofel> murthy: what patch system is that from?
<shadeslayer> idk, seems like only I have concerns about it
<murthy> yofel__: cdbs, the package is libdlna 0.2.4
<yofel> I don't know what exactly simple-patchsys does there, read the makefile?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: still better document them?
<yofel> I never used it
<yofel> murthy: simply from the name I guess it applies the patches
<apachelogger> yofel: every patchery is done via the apply-patches/reverse-patches taget
<apachelogger> *target
<apachelogger> at least everything before dh7
<yofel> ah, I only joined at around dh7
<apachelogger> dunno if they kept it in dh>7
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> before quilt those targets where the way to go to reliably apply/unapply patches :)
<murthy> apachelogger:  so i have to run this everytime for packages < dh7 ? " make -f debian/rules apply-patches"
<yofel> ah
<yofel> anyway, I'm going home, bbl
<murthy> yofel__: later
<apachelogger> as I said
<apachelogger> it does not matter
<apachelogger> if a patch is not applied, it needs not unapply it and that is what it says there
<murthy> apachelogger: but didn't the patches have to be applied?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you trying out juju?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> gave up
<apachelogger> something is bogus on my system
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> creating a charm should be trivial
<apachelogger> testing without a cloud... not so much
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> i.e. it simply runs a script on hook situations
<shadeslayer> roger
<apachelogger> and in that script you can do any rubbish you want
<apachelogger> so really just gloryfied deployment scripts with instance management glue around it
<apachelogger> murthy: no
<murthy> apachelogger: i am confused
<shadeslayer> I see
<murthy> apachelogger: I have to build the source without appying the patches?
<apachelogger>        -S     Specifies a source-only build, no binary packages need to be made.  Passed to dpkg-genchanges.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wfm http://paste.kde.org/676172/
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> it's sad that youngsters don't know how building works
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain shadeslayer doesn't know either
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> I do!
<shadeslayer> thats hurtful
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: try pushing a service into that machine
<apachelogger> they end up pending for me
<apachelogger> not doing anything
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dpkg-buildpackage -B what does it do? :P
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, heh , I'm old , but I don't know how it works 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: builds architechture dependent packages?
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> what does it do
<apachelogger> because you can do that yourself too...
<shadeslayer> errr .. okay I don't know that
<apachelogger> debian/rules clean; debian/rules build; fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch (on i386 also binary-arch-indep)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you mean I should just call juju deploy wordpress ?
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> then debsign & dpkggenchanges
<apachelogger> EOF
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: juju deploy mysql for exammple
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> 2013-02-19 22:06:54,042 ERROR Error processing 'cs:quantal/mysql': entry not found
<apachelogger> eh, use precise
<murthy> apachelogger: can you give me the commands list ?
<murthy> apachelogger: i mean the build steps
<apachelogger> murthy: debian/rules is technically (although not visually) comprised of a number of targets (call them build steps if you will), those targets depend on other targets and each target has a given set of instructions that will be exectued when the target is executed (kinda like a script). the dependencies of targets essentially dictates what gets executed when.
<apachelogger> now the tools we use are just loasd and loads of automation stacked on top of those targets
<murthy> apachelogger:  i am aware of that
<apachelogger> such that debuild in fact uses dpkg-buildpackage which in fact then uses make to execute any of the targets
<apachelogger> well, not any, but a specific target
<apachelogger> int he case of -B as i mentioned earlier the targets are clean; build; binary-arch
<apachelogger> in  the case of -S the target is *only* clean
<apachelogger> point being that the source is not ever polluted by anything that is not supposed to be there
<shadeslayer> lul
<apachelogger> i.e. after the clean target the source should always be in pristine condition (as it would be if one just extracted the source via dpkg-source)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/676178/
<shadeslayer> from juju debug-log
<apachelogger> so, no, patches are not applied when building the source
<apachelogger> in particular they are not ever applied explicitly
<apachelogger> only a hand full of targets are expected to be there
<apachelogger> and nothing patchy is part of those
<murthy> apachelogger: in that case why do we do a quilt push before a debuild?
<apachelogger> we don't
<apachelogger> you perhaps do
<apachelogger> I don't
<apachelogger> because it makes no sense
<apachelogger> the clean target will pop -a
<apachelogger> the build target will push -a
<apachelogger> so any manual popping or pushing is completely uninteresting for the toolchain 
<murthy> apachelogger: i can understand that the source have to remain clean. but does the buyild system for libdlna does  try to unapply a patch is not to be applied>?
<murthy> apachelogger: i can understand that the source have to remain clean. but why does the buyild system for libdlna does try to unapply a patch is not to be applied>?
<apachelogger> 1/rules/buildcore.mk:clean:: testdir testroot cleanbuilddir reverse-config testsanity
<apachelogger> 1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk:cleanbuilddir:: reverse-patches
<apachelogger> 	for patch in $$patches; do \
<apachelogger> 	  if [ "$@" = "reverse-patches" ]; then \
<apachelogger> 	    if [ ! -e $(cdbs_patch_stamp_file) ]; then \
<apachelogger> 	      echo "Patch $$patch is not applied."; continue; \
<apachelogger> that's why
<apachelogger> because it is part of the clean target
<apachelogger> and as I explained the clean target is always executed as part of -S
<Riddell> apachelogger: there is an owncloud charm, I didn't write it, that was atul jar I think
<apachelogger> ah, groovy
<apachelogger> no need for me to find out why my instances are broken then ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think your juju is also broken :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> dunno
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> python
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> yofel: did you look at smartboy's calligra or is it still to do?
<murthy> apachelogger: why does debuild -S always executes target clean? if it wants to clean the source, what changed the source ?
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -B
<apachelogger> now your source is polluted
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -S
<apachelogger> now your source is clean again
<murthy> apachelogger: so when running debuild -S  "dpkg-buildpackage -B" is executed?
<apachelogger> no
<murthy> apachelogger: so dpkg-buildpackage -B is invoked by?
<apachelogger> you
<apachelogger> if you build a binary the build target is executed, the build target will invoke the actual build system which usually throws crap all over the source
<murthy> apachelogger: after "sudo pbuilder build " ?
<apachelogger> if you then build the source you need a clean source again so the clean target is invoked to clean the source
<apachelogger> murthy: no
<apachelogger> after dpkg-buildpackage -B
<apachelogger> please read up on what tool does what
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage != pbuilder
<apachelogger> pbuilder != anything really
<murthy> apachelogger: why do i want to build a binary?
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> afk
<murthy> apachelogger: ha ha ha
<murthy> apachelogger: http://askubuntu.com/questions/178788/how-to-obtain-rej-file-from-debuild
<murthy> apachelogger: when running debuild , quilt tries to apply the patch and rejects which doesn't work, it then cleans the applied pathches. So the patches are applied first and then cleaned
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we won't get debug logs for the qa?
<apachelogger> or is that because its broken?
<shadeslayer> the latter
<apachelogger> k
<shadeslayer> I have them on disk if you want
<murthy> apachelogger: so was the patches for patches appllied and 
<murthy> apachelogger: so was the patches for patches applied and succeed before unpatching/cleaning? for libdlna?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nah, just interested
<murthy> apachelogger: so was the patches  applied and succeed before unpatching/cleaning? for libdlna?
<shadeslayer> http://209.141.48.59/kubuntu-backports/
<apachelogger> murthy: dunno, askubuntu.com
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's forbidden, oh noes
<murthy> apachelogger: are you fed up? 
<apachelogger> apt-term.log 
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> murthy: why no, but if you think that askubuntu knows better how debuild works than I do, then you should very much ask ubuntu
<murthy> apachelogger: no i was just pointing out that for an example log
<apachelogger> also you still did not switch to quilt and there still is no reason, so any further discussion of the topic is very pointless
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try again
<apachelogger> werks
<apachelogger> thx
<murthy> apachelogger: can you have some more patience and clear my doubts?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't see the upgrade
<apachelogger> murthy: revisit what I wrote
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah, nvm
<apachelogger> still confused, silly apt logs
<murthy> apachelogger: this will be my last question. debuild -S does not test patches by applying and removing ?
<apachelogger> debuild does not handle patches
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<yofel> Riddell: still todo unless you did it in the meantime
<murthy> is there a classroom or some channel where i can clear my doubts?
<yofel> #ubuntu-packaging generally
<yofel> murthy: but as he already said, debuild -S only builds the source package
<Riddell> yofel: I'm doing it
<yofel> that has nothing to do with patches in general
<murthy> yofel: so patches won't get rejected during debuild?
<yofel> not unless you have a properly configured patch system
<yofel> dpkg-source has quilt support built in, but quilt is only used for format 3.0 (quilt) packages
<murthy> yofel: does that matter during a debuild, you said it just builds the source
<murthy> yofel: i mean for this "not unless you have a properly configured patch system"
<yofel> not really, the only relevant part here is that the clean target *should* force-unapply all patches
<yofel> murthy: debuild/debhelper doesn't know how to handle patches
<murthy> yofel: so the patch was applied?
<yofel> it doesn't matter whether it was applied or not
<yofel> it will try to unapply it to make sure it's not applied
<murthy> yofel: thats not correct procedure right?
<yofel> as it has no way to know whether it was applied
<yofel> murthy: and what would be the correct one?
<murthy> yofel: it should check if the patch was applied before unapplying
<yofel> feel free to write the make rule for that
<yofel> usually nobody bothers
<murthy> yofel: "quilt applied" lists the applied patches
<apachelogger> yofel: all patch systems conditionally de-apply
<yofel> apachelogger: I was talking about debhelper...
<murthy> apachelogger: conditionally? 
<apachelogger> yofel: they still do not fail on reverse patching
<apachelogger> in particular assuming reverse patching is always part of clean it in fact must not fail as clean must not fail
<murthy> this is like blindly working
<yofel> *sigh* - is "quilt pop -a" being run or not?
<apachelogger> (which is why in a hand crafted clean target you will see loads of prefix minuses making make ignore the return code of the subprocess
<yofel> that's all I was talking about
<apachelogger> yofel: lol
<apachelogger> yofel: too much backlog I'll just shut up :P
<yofel> ofc. the patch system itself will know whether to deapply patches
<yofel> dh/dpkg does not
<apachelogger> I fail to see your point
<apachelogger> (also technically dpkg does in case of source3(quilt))
<yofel> dunno, I forgot what point I was trying to make -.-
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> <yofel> it doesn't matter whether it was applied or not
<apachelogger> <yofel> it will try to unapply it to make sure it's not applied
<apachelogger> ^ that is a check for a patch being applied or not
<murthy> yofel: why is there a condition to clean an source when we are just packaging and we when we wont touch the source 
<apachelogger> actually that is the only reliable way (i.e. trying to actually patch -R)
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, good point
<apachelogger> e.g. that is what simplepatch does
<yofel> murthy: um, patching is very much part of the packaging
<apachelogger> simply try to reverse patch
<yofel> murthy: oh, you mean why run the clean target?
<yofel> murthy: to have a clean source package?
<murthy> yofel: so if i had done "quilt push -a" debuild will revert the patches?
<yofel> murthy: the clean target won't do much unless you did a build before
<yofel> murthy: with format 3.0 (quilt), or with quilt support manually added, yes
<murthy> yofel: in case of us, we dont build it, so why cleaning?
<yofel> how does dpkg-source know that it's clean?
<murthy> yofel: it doesn't have to , it has to be a requirement for the source to be clean
<yofel> how do you build a source package from a package that has build files in it?
<murthy> yofel: i wont do that
<yofel> you not, but it's supported
<yofel> that's why the clean target it always run at the beginning
<yofel> s/it/is/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "that's why the clean target is always run at the beginning"
<yofel> it's not like dh_clean does much on an already clean source
<yofel> murthy: the clean target being run is part of the auto-sequencing, you don't need to worry about that
<yofel> it's just that de-applying patches belongs into the clean target
<yofel> murthy: back to libdlna
<yofel> murthy: what you did here is break the patch support
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: ya
<yofel> you disabled simple-patchsys.mk without replacing it with something else
<murthy> yofel: I forgot to add the patches to the quilt
<yofel> you forgot to do that, and forgot to add quilt support
<murthy> yofel: but as apachelogger told, there is no need
<yofel> yeah, because... what's broken currently?
<murthy> yofel: nothing
<yofel> ok, so just keep simple-patchsys
<murthy> yofel: I thought the deapplying patches warning was an error
<yofel> ah, no
<murthy> yofel: so at what point the patches are tested and gets rejected and we need to remove/refresh it?
<yofel> during build
<yofel> or actually before the configure step
<murthy> yofel: ok, i forgot that
<Darkwing> Riddell: you about?
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> Darkwing: howdy partner
<Darkwing> Riddell: Greetings. I reinstalled Ubuntu using a dualboot on my nexus7. What steps did you run to get active? Just apt-get install plasma-active?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: raring?
<Riddell> Darkwing: kubuntu-active
<Darkwing> Riddell: Okay
<Riddell> then there's faff to log into it I think
<Riddell> in lightdm you need to click the wee menu in the top right for accessibility to get a keyboard
<Riddell> and work out where to press to get a login option
<Darkwing> Hmmz... I would love to somehow get this into an image... this way we wouldn't have to worry about ubuntu/unity
<yofel> murthy: the complicated part here is that the quilt behaviour that you're used to is the one described under "Format 3.0 (quilt)" in the dpkg-source manpage. libdlna is a format 1.0 package
<apachelogger> images are always a big headache to create
<Riddell> Darkwing: yeah, needs ogra poked
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Yeah I know
<murthy> yofel: ya, i can imaging a system do something blindly
<Darkwing> Riddell: But, if touch on Active isn't even working correctly...
<murthy> yofel: ya, i can't imaging a system do something blindly
<Darkwing> At least the dualboot works. :D
<Riddell> Darkwing: you can also connect to a console if you plug in the usb cable in to your laptop
<Darkwing> Riddell: that would be helpful
<Riddell> livecd-rootfs needs changes to get images made, I'm not sure what else
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Darkwing: touch aint working? Oo
<Riddell> Darkwing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/UsingTheDevice
<Riddell> apachelogger: wasn't working in QML when I tried it
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> probably Qt touch breakage then
<murthy> yofel: i have done the changes to the changelog and the rules file, i have to test build with pbuilder
<apachelogger> IIRC that is one big stinky patch to qt4
<Riddell> since ubuntu just announced their tablet UI with touch probably it'll get fixed
<Riddell> it uses Qt of course
<shadeslayer> they did?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> is that the Nexus 10 :O
<shadeslayer> looks like it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no there's no actual hardware there
<Riddell> and no code
<Riddell> just pretty pictures
<apachelogger> Riddell: qt5 I'd suspect :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay :D
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<apachelogger> fabo: how's the qt5 packaging going?
<Riddell> apachelogger: the stuff we've been uploading for the last week?
<Darkwing> I'm going to run a HUGE test run on it.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that explains things
<Riddell> just qtcreator being fiddly still
<apachelogger> neat
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyone doing backports?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that I know of
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> although older packages in here https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper/+packages
<Riddell> actually this one is pretty up to date https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/+packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: care to upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly?field.series_filter=raring
<shadeslayer> oh and I've just uploaded the meta package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you don't have upload permissions?
<shadeslayer> not for all of it
<shadeslayer> only for the seeded stuff
<yofel> any reason why not?
<shadeslayer> because it's in universe?
<yofel> add it to the supported seed?
<yofel> if we're taking care of it anyway
<shadeslayer> hmm ... yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: was thinking ubuntu-backports
<apachelogger> may be worthwhile to throw at precise if at all possible
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you're bored, also fix the KDE SC list ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> Darkwing: test on what?
<Riddell> apachelogger: always nicer
<Darkwing> find out what is working and what is not on the N7
<apachelogger> Riddell: put it on todo for close to raring
<apachelogger> such that we have something reliable
<apachelogger> don't really wanna push continous patches to backports
 * Riddell out again
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you actually see my mangonel backport request?
<murthy> yofel: the patches are already applied upstream for libdlna, should remove the patch files or just disable it by commenting out in series file?
<yofel> if you verified that they're all part of the new upstream source that you're packaging, drop them and say so in the changelog stating the reason
<murthy> yofel: "drop them" means deleting the .patch file right?
<yofel> right
<murthy> yofel: do i have to specify the list of patches that removed in the changelog?
<yofel> yes
<murthy> yofel: you mean the list of .patch files?
<yofel> yes, the patch names. It's not required, but it really helps finding out what happened to a patch
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/676220/
<yofel> better
<murthy> yofel: i don't have to modify anything else, example the rules file?
<yofel> nope, simple-patchsys is rather simple
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1129977
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1129977 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libdlna" [Undecided,In progress]
<yofel> murthy: assigned it to the proper package, please set the status to confirmed again and wait
<murthy> yofel: done
<murthy> yofel: so this will the steps for getting a sponsor for ubuntu packages?
<yofel> that should be it, yes
<shadeslayer> ah shit
<shadeslayer> I accidentially purged python3
<shadeslayer> stuff is going to get ugly
<yofel> how did you do that...
<shadeslayer> I was looking at what would be removed if I removed python3
<shadeslayer> and I accidentally hit enter when it asked to remove all of these packages
<murthy> yofel: so if i want to get a debian sponsor, i have to add denian <packagename> to affects field and the add the debian sponsor team?
<yofel> murthy: no, they have their own procedure
<murthy> shadeslayer: :D
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> murthy: for debian see http://mentors.debian.net/ and http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMentorsFaq#How_do_I_get_a_sponsor_for_my_package.3F
<murthy> shadeslayer: did you check the debian/copyright for ktp-desktop-applets?
<shadeslayer> I don't see a merge request : https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> seems like stuff is merged?
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu/view/head:/debian/copyright
<yofel> wow, enjoy the red :D
<murthy> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/676256/
<shadeslayer> is line 5 required?
<murthy> shadeslayer: its optionl as said by Riddell and i want to keep it
<murthy> shadeslayer: i will request a merge aftr you confirm that the copyright is good
<shadeslayer> murthy: looks good
<shadeslayer> qtwebkit built \o/
<murthy> shadeslayer: nice
<shadeslayer> atleast for amd64
<murthy> shadeslayer: shall i request a merge?
<shadeslayer> yes please
<murthy> shadeslayer: thank you
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<apachelogger> I think my designer is hiding
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: halp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> what did you do to my shetan?
<sheytan> apachelogger: no i'm not :D
<apachelogger> y missing somewhere there
<shadeslayer> voila :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: we needs the graphics!
<sheytan> i know
<apachelogger> sheytan: so I was thinking, perhaps instead of a glow we simply make it solid white
<apachelogger> i.e. instead of glowing up the parts get fatter
<sheytan> what about fade in and out?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw #juju says the problem is something to do with the way python2 and python3 handle unicode and strings
<sheytan> the whole
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> we cannot
<apachelogger> then there's nothing there :)
<shadeslayer> python2 used to convert automagically, while python3 does not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: big surprise there :P
<shadeslayer> so update-manager it is! :D
<sheytan> apachelogger: for fade in/out you will still need alpha channel, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> 16bit has some 4 bits for alpha or so (depending on the actual driver)
<apachelogger> so we get some opacity, not much though
<apachelogger> that being said... this does not need to be super slick
<sheytan> what about your rotating one for that?
<apachelogger> most people will either get the proper logo theme or the utterly ugly text theme
<apachelogger> sheytan: hm, yeah
<apachelogger> could do
<sheytan> see? :D
<apachelogger> that's quite some additional code
<apachelogger> brrrrr
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> yeah, I guess that solves that
<apachelogger> sheytan: only need lightdm/ksplash solved then :P
<sheytan> and with that, it still looks good enough
<sheytan> well :D
<sheytan> here starts the adventure ;)
<sheytan> with ldm
<apachelogger> also I think we should then keep the crap until 14.04 (lts)
<apachelogger> i.e. so much time went into that it would be a shame to tear it down for the next release again ;)
<sheytan> i would say, that the modification of Ivan's ksplash is good
<sheytan> yeah
<apachelogger> agreed on the splash
<sheytan> saw it, right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<sheytan> it's simple and looks good btw
<apachelogger> also I am not a fan of that icon blinky stuff
<apachelogger> no one really knows what the icons mean anyway
<sheytan> true ture
<sheytan> true true*
<apachelogger> sheytan: thing is, that's big divergence from upstream so that definitely needs to be proposed on the list
<sheytan> i will
<sheytan> so now ldm
<sheytan> if somene will help me with some things i need to resolve with that
<sheytan> mine modified version of agateau 's work will be ok i guess
<apachelogger> what's the modifications?
<sheytan> what i need, is to know, how one change the size and color of the user's name text
<sheytan> i moved the sysbuttons to the middle
<sheytan> used bigger icons
<apachelogger> ah yes
<sheytan> and the clock
<apachelogger> the clock needs changing though
<sheytan> but the clock is like 4 lines of code to remove
<apachelogger> not sure though
<murthy> shadeslayer: the merge target will be "ktp-desktop-applets" branch or "ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu" branch?
<apachelogger> sheytan: I actually suggest you poke agateau tomorrow
<sheytan> he's from France, right?
<apachelogger> because a) that likely should be carried upstream anyway b) I think he'll have input
<apachelogger> yes, france
<sheytan> good, same time as here
 * sheytan wish to have it's mockup come 100% ture
<sheytan> ture*
<sheytan> fu ck :D
<apachelogger> teur? :P
<sheytan> true i was about to say
<apachelogger> sheytan: font.pixelSize: 100
<apachelogger> color: "blue"
<apachelogger> on loginText (I think)
 * sheytan takes a look
<murthy> any video showing current state of the plymouth ?
<apachelogger> don't think so
<apachelogger> sheytan: btw, saw my livecd screenshots earlier?
<sheytan> dont know which one you think about :D
 * sheytan saw few of them
<apachelogger> sheytan:  http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopRH2164.png -> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopjw2164.png -> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/18/plasma-desktopLJ2164.png
<shadeslayer> murthy: the latter
<murthy> shadeslayer: ok
<sheytan> apachelogger: there's no such file like loginText.qml
<apachelogger> sheytan: nah, in main.qml the item loginText
<murthy> shadeslayer: getting an error "This branch is not mergeable into lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu."
<shadeslayer> err ... fix it?
<yofel> murthy: what did you branch from?
<sheytan> apachelogger: ok, looking
<sheytan> saw the shots already
 * apachelogger branches shadeslayer from yofel
<murthy> yofel: nothing
<murthy> yofel: its a fresh package
<yofel> murthy: uh, you can't merge that
<murthy> yofel: what should i do?
 * apachelogger cannot merge his shadeslayer branch with shadeslayer :(
<apachelogger> actually that would be fun... a shadeslayer that knows how to write the pyth0rn
<apachelogger> muahaha
<apachelogger> ^^
<yofel> murthy: branch from lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu, apply your changes there, push, merge
<shadeslayer> nooo
<apachelogger> :(
<sheytan> apachelogger: the boot is ok. you might use gray text if you want. To not let somebody say, it looks like you've got broken lcd ;D
<shadeslayer> I don't like python
<murthy> shadeslayer: problem?
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> murthy: not really :)
<murthy> shadeslayer: so i can carry on what yofel said?
<sheytan> apachelogger: ok, i remeber now. I was trying that with color and size. It breaks the theme.
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I thought about having shadeslayer package pyqt/pykde for neon...
<apachelogger> sheytan: in what way?
<yofel> but I can't find a reason why I would want to torture him...
<sheytan> apachelogger: don't ask me :D
<apachelogger> lol?
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> u no have eyes?:P
<shadeslayer> murthy: yes
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think that will not get looked at before it's based on qt5. pure insanity :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: I see
<shadeslayer> well
 * apachelogger almost got to like yofel
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think that's fair enough
<apachelogger> who doesn't get looked at?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger
<apachelogger> aww :'(
<yofel> apachelogger support in neon
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> qt5 will be better
<apachelogger> KMS apachelogger
<shadeslayer> hmm ... I don't think we can fit apachelogger in the neon ppa
<apachelogger> hooray
<yofel> haha
<apachelogger> awwwww
<shadeslayer> to the lp admins for more space!
<apachelogger> I could destroy lunchpad from the inside
 * sheytan thinks Nuno is really smart
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or you could make it more awesome
<sheytan> apachelogger: you won't :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: how so?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: who?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lunchpad
<sheytan> apachelogger: i've got that magic stuff you couldn't share :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: more awesome
<apachelogger> LOL
<apachelogger> ROFLMAO
<yofel> I think we could spend one whole cycle on making launchad sane...
<apachelogger> sheytan: goody
<sheytan> yepii
<shadeslayer> one? ahahahaha
<apachelogger> sheytan: still sad that a designer needs to make UI IMHO
<shadeslayer> I bet everyone goes insane in 3 weeks
<yofel> shadeslayer: I was optimistically thinking that you would learn python by then
<apachelogger> fortunately it's simply enough with QML (when done right)
<apachelogger> but in plymouth....
<apachelogger> ......
<sheytan> :D
<apachelogger> and yet that is also pretty close to javascript
<sheytan> evil comes out id this ;d
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> just more crap
 * sheytan remembers javascript from school. Could not even make a calc done :)
<shadeslayer> C++ ftw
<apachelogger> yofel: thinking shadeslayer will learn useful things is far out
<apachelogger> like he still doesn't speak make
<apachelogger> yet make is the possibly most used language ever
<sheytan> apachelogger: so, i will talk to agateau tomorrow, use his tricks, make a demo, show you, if you like, disquss on mailing list
 * sheytan wishes the ldm theme to look like this, and is about to make it true! http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/930/login22.png
<sheytan> apachelogger: one important thing for me here is, to learn how one put external icons for sysbuttons
 * apachelogger scratches ear
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Image { source: "images/foo.png" }
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> I think with lightdm from git this can be done differently
<sheytan> trust me. I've tried that
 * sheytan thinks ldm-qml code is wired
<apachelogger> yeah, that's why master does it differently I guess
<murthy> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu/files/head:/debian/
<apachelogger> sheytan: for testing simply use source: "/home/you/foo.png" or whatever
<apachelogger> absolute path anyway
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> source: "file:///home/you/foo.png" 
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> that will work best I think ^^
<sheytan> this is stupid ;D
<sheytan> i mean, it shouldn't be that way
<apachelogger> yeah, lightdm does something weird to qt
<apachelogger> don't ask me what
<apachelogger> all david's fault :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: also you used imageshack again
<sheytan> once i put an foo.png for sysbutton, it displayed but it wasn't a button anymore ;)
<apachelogger> ... image still loading....
<apachelogger> ......
<apachelogger> now done
<murthy> yofel: i am still getting this error "This branch is not mergeable into lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu."
<apachelogger> good lord that's slow
<sheytan> apachelogger: sorry, will try to improve myself :D
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> sheytan: you'll need to use the toolbutton item
<apachelogger> i.e. not make it an image
<apachelogger> or well
 * sheytan doesn't even know what the hell it is :)
<apachelogger> if you want to make it an image you have to add a mousearea
<sheytan> tell me more, please tell me more. Like in this song :D
<yofel> stupid bzr
<apachelogger> Private.IconLoader {
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> sheytan: nevermind
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for prototyping you can do
<sheytan> keep tryin' ;d
<murthy> yofel: shall i give you the deb folder?
<yofel> murthy: why me? shadeslayer has to do that
<murthy> yofel: ok :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: Image { soure :"foo.png"; MouseArea { anchors.fill: parent; hoverEnabled: true; onClicked: {cooooode;}  } }
<yofel> murthy: I'm not a member of ~telepathy-kde
<murthy> yofel: ok
 * sheytan i will save this piece of code somwhere. :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: best ask agateau :P
<sheytan> that's what i will do :D
<apachelogger> the thing is
<murthy> shadeslayer: I am still getting this error "This branch is not mergeable into lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu."
<yofel> shadeslayer: for that matter, why are those branches owned by ~telepathy-kde if they are the release branches?
<apachelogger> sheytan: the qml item he's using is based on an iconloader ... i.e. it expects the icon to be the name of an icon in your regular icon paths
<sheytan> apachelogger: yeah, know that already. I came out with that mind cause of iconloader.qml
<apachelogger> sheytan: however when you are using custom artwork anyway you might as well not use an iconloader for that thing so that's really no issue in the long rung
<apachelogger> anywho
<sheytan> but there must be a way to add your own icons.
<apachelogger> sheytan: one problem I had with your themes
<apachelogger> if a user is not listed I cannot log in
<apachelogger> that is a considerable inconvenience
<apachelogger> i.e. I cannot simply enter a user name
<sheytan> apachelogger: it's the way agateau made the theme
<yofel> murthy: I don't get it, it works if I do it
<yofel> murthy: what did you do?
<apachelogger> you mmockup also does not accomodate that use case
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> nunos would :P
<apachelogger> I actually cannot remember in what context I noticed the problem 
<murthy> yofel: 1. bzr branch  lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu
<apachelogger> I mean it is barely a use case, if at all
<sheytan> yeah, i was about to make the theme that way too
<murthy> yofel: 2. modified it
<apachelogger> but there was something about it that was at the point rather annoying
<apachelogger> sheytan: well, just something you should talk about
<murthy> yofel: 3. bzr commit -m "Initial commit"
<sheytan> apachelogger: i never used to type my username while login
<sheytan> maybe it was the reason i didn't add this
<murthy> yofel: 4. bzr push lp:~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu
<yofel> murthy: hm, maybe it's because of the wrong project
<murthy> yofel: wrong project?
<yofel> telepathy-kde, not kubuntu-packaging
<murthy> yofel: ok i will try that
<apachelogger> sheytan: yeah, I mean the theme is fine for single user systems, and for large systems with the loginbox theme
<sheytan> apachelogger: what about an 'other' option
<sheytan> that will add a possibility to type your username
<sheytan> and pass ofc
<apachelogger> other?
<sheytan> yeah
<sheytan> then you get a user list of: FOO, GUEST, OTHER
<sheytan> choosing other will bring up a textbox to input your username
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that'd would solve it indeed
<apachelogger> very nice solution too
<sheytan> see? :D
<murthy> yofel: i think that was the issue
 * sheytan thinks the wine helps with visions or somthing
<murthy> yofel: how can i revert a revision?
<murthy> yofel: the last commit
<yofel> bzr uncommit
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> or revert the change and commit agian
 * sheytan will have the ubuntu ~760mb so in 10 minutes. His new ISP is great!
<sheytan> apachelogger: made some time ago. U might like it http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vNKxmokgKjU/TS9_1KwqP1I/AAAAAAAAB0g/24XanAp01pI/s1600/amarok.png
<Darkwing> What's the KDE version being shipping with 13.04?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1129856] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1129856 (by Tom Plank)
<yofel> 4.10.0 right now
<murthy> shadeslayer: i have requested a merge for ktp-desktop-applets
<murthy> yofel: the merge request is done
<yofel> ack
<murthy> yofel: thanks for your patience 
<yofel> sure, now it's shadeslayer's part :)
<murthy> yofel: ya
<murthy> yofel: can i package the items marked as to do in here? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> murthy: only the stuff marked as for kubuntu-dev though, and replace that with your own launchpad id
<murthy> yofel: in the webpage?
<yofel> yeah, see work items
<yofel>  [kubuntu-dev] package kcm_touchpad and compare against synaptiks for default: TODO
<murthy> yofel: ya
<yofel> hm, where's that from o.O?
<murthy> yofel: " investigate packaging" what does that mean?
<yofel> whether it's doable or makes sense
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel:  I am going to try akonadi-social, i have to get the source from git master?
<yofel> does it have a release?
<murthy> yofel: checking
<sheytan> is someone working on the user management kcm? The current one SUCKS :)
<yofel> afiestas wrote something new
<yofel> the current one is broken anyway
<yofel> sheytan: it's user-manager in https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages if you want to try it
<murthy> yofel: where can i get the source for akonadi-social
<sheytan> yofel: great. i'm trying it now. Thanks!
<yofel> murthy: good question
<murthy> yofel: is this the package that contains it "libakonadi-socialutils4" ?
<yofel> hm, could be
<yofel> I'm not sure who put that TODO up
<murthy> yofel: why?
<yofel> dunno, that person should know
<murthy> yofel: i guess that should be shadeslayer ?
<yofel> what makes you think so?
<murthy> yofel: it might be part of integrating kde-telepathy with akonadi
<yofel> hm
<yofel> well, don't ask me
<murthy> yofel: ok, may be Riddell knows?
<yofel> maybe
<murthy> yofel: kdepimlibs contains libakonadi-socialutils4
<yofel> sorry, I'm too tired right now to look at this
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> hm, calligra's broken in raring
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/calligra-libs_1%3a2.6.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/librcps_plan.so.11.0.0', which is also in package calligraplan 1:2.6.1-0ubuntu1
<yofel> fixed for now
<ahoneybun> hello people
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-20
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1130426] update-manager unresolvable problem 'Could not initialize the package information' (libqtc... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1130426 (by Ciaran Neeson)
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  What bug.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<jussi> o/
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> yay qtwebkit 2.3 compiled
<Riddell> !testers | qtwebkit 2.3 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<ubottu> qtwebkit 2.3 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<gorgonizer> Can I thank all the Kubuntu Ninjas for their superlative efforts with Raring (amazingly stable for Alpha 2), KDE SC 4.10 and KDE Telepathy..  it is amazingly smooth and stable, and uses a lot less memory than previous releases.. very impressed..
<Riddell> thanks happily received gorgonizer :)
 * Riddell trying out windows 8, not too impressed so far
<gorgonizer> if you ever need anything testing, let me know, will be happy to help out..
<gorgonizer> I cannot get past the Metro interface..
<Tm_T> gorgonizer: rumour says that qtwebkit 2.3 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<gorgonizer> ooh, will have a look.. :)
<Riddell> gorgonizer: yep please install that webkit and check rekonq and other bits still work
<gorgonizer> will do :)
<smartboyhw> Hey ya shadeslayer Riddell yofel_ 
<smartboyhw> I saw a new build of calligra -0ubuntu2 so I messed up it in the end?
<soee> gorgonizer, how long are you using raring a2  ?
<gorgonizer> since last Friday I believe, after my machine had an issue with 3.7 kernel and nvidia drivers..
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yofel_ made some fixes you might want to review over
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/precise-backports/+bug/1121985
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1121985 in Quantal Backports "Please backport mangonel 1.0-0ubuntu1 (universe) from raring" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<gorgonizer> well, webkit 2.3 seems nice and nippy in reKonq.. but flash doesn't work (though I think that is my configuration).. flash works in Konqueror but it seems a bit slower to load and respond (though that may be as I use it as my file manager primarily..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: still getting build fails :(
<gorgonizer> rekonq page loading kicks the arse of the latest firefox released on raring..
<gorgonizer> seems to retain the same loading speed in Konqueror too (on non-Flash pages),,
<smartboyhw> Riddell, any more packaging to do? 
<gorgonizer> though I have noticed that pages that autoupdate do cause a slowdown within Konqueror, so the whole window becomes unusable until the auto-update has completed..
<gorgonizer> will check that page in reKonq..
<Riddell> smartboyhw: calligra could do with a backport?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK. 
<gorgonizer> well, reKonq is happily displaying two auto-updating webpages and playing music from Google Play Music with no issues, can happily switch between the tabs and get open new pages too, with no issues
<Riddell> gorgonizer: flash working?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I e-mailed adjam about qtwebkti 2.3 but no reply yet, channel seems dead, what do you think?  should we upload?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damn I can't calligra-libs from calligra -0ubuntu2
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can't what?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, install
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what happens?
<smartboyhw> the librcps_plam.so.11.0.0 is still there
<gorgonizer> Riddell: not in reKonq, but in Konqueror..
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/calligra-libs_1%3a2.6.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<smartboyhw>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/librcps_plan.so.11.0.0', which is also in package calligraplan 1:2.6.1-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> gorgonizer: hmm, that's a problem
<smartboyhw> I will propose an immediate fix for that one
<Riddell> hmm youtube is using html5 in rekonq for me
<Riddell> which I suppose is nice to know html5 is working but means I don't know how to test flash
<gorgonizer> Riddell: with a number of tabs open trying to open About reKonq causes a freeze, which has just stopped Google Play from streaming a tune..
<Riddell> gorgonizer: does this page work for flash? http://www.chemgapedia.de/vsengine/info/en/help/requirements/flash.html
<gorgonizer> Riddell: if your are in the UK, go to iPlayer.. Flash only as far as I know..
<Riddell> gorgonizer: oh iplayer has always been broken with rekonq
<Riddell> that's an iplayer issue nothing to do with rekonq though :(
<Riddell> it's just the bbc not doing browser detection right
<gorgonizer> oh.. that is a shame.. ahh.. why does that not surprise me about the BBC??
<gorgonizer> yes, that flash page you linked me to works... does Youtube have the same issue as iPlayer then?
<apachelogger> oh well
<gorgonizer> as youtube is showing a black video box for me..
<Riddell> youtube works fine, and today it works using html5
<apachelogger> they made their video format free
<apachelogger> that's something
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the strange thing is: It SHOULD be fixed already
<smartboyhw> Riddell, bah yofel_ didn't include the fix in....
<gorgonizer> ahh, reKong plays Youtube videos after I signed in.. so that seems fine then :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: calligra-libs installs fine for me
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it doesn't for me (-proposed enabled)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh I don't have calligraplan
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah try that and it will fail
<gorgonizer> so it is happily streaming music from Google and playing a youtube video (thank electrons for Geoff Peterson)..
<Riddell> gorgonizer: this google music streaming, is that your music on Google Drive or something else?
<gorgonizer> Err, Google Play Music.. it is part of the Google Play store for Android, that allows you to store your music collection in the cloud..
<gorgonizer> there is a manager applet available from Google for the Linux Desktop to upload your music collection if so desired..
<smartboyhw> Riddell, for that fix do I put medium or high or still low for urgency?
<apachelogger> everyone always praises the electrons
<apachelogger> and no one ever thinks of the poor phonons
<Riddell> smartboyhw: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/calligra-libs_1%3a2.6.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/librcps_plan.so.11.0.0', which is also in package calligraplan 1:2.6.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> smartboyhw: boom!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just leave urgency at low
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you know how to fix that?
<gorgonizer> are phonons the theoretical carrier particle for temperature?  or is that wrong?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep I know
<apachelogger> me not caring very much, I always say phonons are the result of a bunch of atoms getting aroused...
<gorgonizer> Riddell: it appears that until I scroll up and down the html5 player does not load, but know I know that, it is not an issue..
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/calligra-2.6.1-0ubuntu3-fix/+merge/149529
<Riddell> smartboyhw: needs breaks/replaces too
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think yofel_ did thhat
<smartboyhw> I confirm Riddell yofel_ just missed the two deleting lines (WEIRD)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but now it's needed for the new version
<Riddell> so bump what he added up to ubuntu3
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what do you mean?
<Riddell> calligraplan   Breaks: calligra-libs (<< 1:2.6.1-0ubuntu2)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no you see he did an -0ubuntu2 with the break/replace but without actually deleting the librcps_plan.so.11.0.0 and librcps_plan.so.11 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah I get it
<smartboyhw> wait
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that needs to be less than ubuntu3 now since ubuntu2 was also broken
<smartboyhw> Riddell, check again the merge..the control file is edited
<gorgonizer> Riddell: with reKonq just crashed..
<Riddell> gorgonizer: fooey
<gorgonizer> generating a crash report now..  though I am going to retry to see if happens again before I do.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait don't merge
 * Riddell holds breath
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I just updated the branch (again) since I simply forgot to change UNRELEASED to raring :P
<smartboyhw> And forget to document the control file change
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should be OK to merge and upload now
 * Riddell breaths
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded!
<yofel__> smartboyhw, Riddell: uh, seems I messed up. Thanks for fixing. (I originally tried to fix that, noticed a few other things and lost the original fix while redoing it -.-)
<gorgonizer> Riddell: rather involved crash report filed with bugs.kde.org...
<gorgonizer> however rekonq impresses me more each time I use it :D
<Riddell> a rare rekonq fan!
<Riddell> I find it works great but tends to fail randomly after much use, javascript stops working or it keeps warning about ssl connections or the address bar doesn't accept typing
<gorgonizer> I have so many browsers installed it is silly, I tend to use FF in the main, with the occasional use of Chrome for flash based sports streams..
<gorgonizer> so I may try to use rekonq more extensively to see how it compares with prolonged usage..
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel__ : :D
<gorgonizer> right, bedtime for me.. good night all!
<smartboyhw> Gee my Ubuntu membership application starts 3 minutes later
<Riddell> smartboyhw: later than what?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, 12:00 UTC :P
<Tm_T> than present time
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, thx for explanation:P
 * smartboyhw is hoping that he will succeed
<smartboyhw> Shouldn't be difficult though
<Riddell> do we need to show up and say what a useful chap you are?
<Tm_T> as in 1 minute from now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if you want to please do.....
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> Hey BluesKaj 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: where's your wiki page?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hey you speak chinese?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> that means you can tell us if our input method support is any good
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Jesus why is EVERYBODY asking me about inputs?
<Riddell> because they're scary and fragile and none of us use them :)
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: could you give me some input?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, what input?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK but first of all I need to help my Hong Kong people to package ibus software for cangjie and quick...:P
<Riddell> Tm_T: don't confuse him!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
 * Tm_T huggles smartboyhw ♥ 
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, LOL
<Tm_T> with all motherly love, ofcourse
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1053166] 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1 ftbfs on armel/armhf @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1053166 (by Matthias Klose)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1124149] Kubuntu 13.04 power button always turn off system @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1124149 (by Turbo)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you should have just gone for kubuntu membership, we show up to our meetings (when we bother to organise them) :)
<Darkwing> Morning
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the problem is: Time doesn't fit
<yofel__> smartboyhw: we have no fixed time, so something could be done there
<yofel__> how did it go anyway?
<Riddell> yofel__: still waiting in #ubuntu-meeting
<smartboyhw> yofel_, hasn't started that. They said they have only reached quorum few minutes ago
<yofel__> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell, smartboyhw: also getting a kubuntu membership autogrants ubuntu membership ;)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I know
<apachelogger> we need some plan for bugs
<apachelogger> they are coming out my nose
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, oh no
 * Darkwing grins
<yofel__> while at it. Could someone finally subscribe ~kubuntu-bugs to kubuntu-ppa? I feel like the single existing triager for our PPA bugs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I haven't tested it
<Darkwing> apachelogger: you coming to UDS this spring?
<apachelogger> yofel__: that's because you are
<apachelogger> Darkwing: unlikely
<Darkwing> apachelogger: uni?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> these ubuntu membership people like to keep the suspension levels high
<apachelogger> lol
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: you could've got ubuntu membership by Kubuntu folks too I'd say
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, :)
<Darkwing> I would have +1ed it
<apachelogger> would have been faster anyway
<Tm_T> Kubuntu council is still eligible to give memberships you know
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, I know.....................................
<yofel__> he's on +3 already anyway
<Darkwing> lol
<smartboyhw> +4 :P
<smartboyhw> Should be easy then:P
<Darkwing> And you could have gottenthe cool @kubuntu.org email addy
<Tm_T> he still can get it
<yofel__> well, adding kubuntu-membership ontop of ubuntu-membership should be trivial
<apachelogger> that depends on what the council thinks of him first getting an ubuntu membership...
<yofel__> apachelogger: I would've done that too if I hadn't been as lazy as I was
<Tm_T> true, true apachelogger son (:
<Darkwing> hehehe
 * Tm_T huggles Darkwing ♥
<Tm_T> he's alive!
<Darkwing> Hey Tm_T!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Darkwing> Yup! Back and happier
<Tm_T> snappier too
<Darkwing> Who knew that divorce could improve ones self
<Darkwing> Well, and a move cross country and uni
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | congratulation smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> That's nice:P
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: let me know when you need some cloak loving
<Darkwing> I'm actually going to be able to use my degree for Kubuntu :D
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, sure after they added me to Launchpad ~ubuntu-members team:)
<apachelogger> moooooon light shadow
<Tm_T> yup
 * smartboyhw is happy
<Darkwing> Congrats smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, thanks!
<yofel__> smartboyhw++
<smartboyhw> yofel__, :D
<Riddell> Darkwing: how will you use your degree for kubuntu?
<yofel__> Riddell, apachelogger : question: is there a reason *not* to add ~kubuntu-ninjas to ~kubuntu-packagers? We have members without packaging knowledge and commit rights, but ninjas with packaging knowledge and no commit rights
<yofel__> somehow that sounds wrong
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> not really about knowledge
<yofel__> not that getting kubuntu-membership isn't easy, but still
<apachelogger> but about trust
<yofel__> apachelogger: kubuntu-ninjas have upload permissions to kubuntu-ppa (if we're talking about trust)
<Darkwing> Riddell: Organizational Leadership. :D
<apachelogger> yofel__: yeah
<apachelogger> ppa != archive
<yofel__> hm,  ok, I think I just relized what you mean so nvm
<apachelogger> the kubuntu-members create the kubuntu product so anyone who can influence the product without review by a sponsor ought to be trusted by the community
<apachelogger> so yes, a ninja may be knowlegable to create our only semi-official ppa builds, that does not mean we ultimately trust them to do that to the actual stable release product though
<yofel__> yeah, I know, but from that POV even the PPA's are an issue. Considering we keep our SRU packages there and the amount of people that use those.
<yofel__> Sure the sru parts get another review before ending up in the archive, but still
<apachelogger> you need to opt into the PPA updates
<yofel__> true...
<yofel__> apachelogger: ok, you win
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> where's my medal?
<yofel__> kubotu: order medal for apachelogger 
 * kubotu slides medal down the bar to apachelogger
<yofel__> lol
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> my cornify is broken
<apachelogger> :'(
<shadeslayer> daw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: really?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> just wanted to cornify kde4libs bugs
<apachelogger> and it aint working
 * apachelogger depressed
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> can someone quickly check if this is right : http://paste.kde.org/676850/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should you not follow the pattern of the lines above?
<Riddell> with / at the start and end
<Riddell> and ^ and $
<smartboyhw> yeah....
<shadeslayer> I was following the examples from Extra-Include
<smartboyhw> Good another guy passed in the meeting for membership too:)
<shadeslayer> so something like : /^kde-telepathy-.+$/ and /^libtelepathy-logger-qt4-.$/
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, I got added to ~ubuntu-members now
<shadeslayer> congrats smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, thanks:)
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, I want a Ubuntu member cloak
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: repeat that in #ubuntu-irc so we have staff member involved (:
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, ok
 * smartboyhw needs to set up a blog to get it on Planet Ubuntu
<Tm_T> yes you do
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, thanks!
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> all I did was say "please" (:
<Darkwing> Is plasma Active both tablet and mobile? Or, was the plasma-mobile soemthing else?
<Tm_T> Darkwing: I think plasma-mobile was the old name of what became active
<Darkwing> Because once the code drops tomorrow for ubuntu phone I'm working on two things with it... 1) Porting it to CDMA/4GLTE and 2) Getting active running on the phone and tablet.
<Tm_T> Darkwing: great
<Riddell> Darkwing: plasma active is for tablets, confusingly the source package is called plasma-mobile but plasma-mobile is no more
<Darkwing> So, there is no more mobile that rbelem was hacking on him n900?
<Riddell> Darkwing: right, that's been replaced by active for tablets
<Darkwing> So, I'm guessing that a phone might be too small for active?
<Riddell> Darkwing: yeah the UI is a bit too detailed for a phone I'd think
<Darkwing> Riddell: bugger.
<Darkwing> Because piggybacking on what Ubuntu is doing would be awesome IMO. 
<Tm_T> Darkwing: that shouldn't stop even if it would make things difficult
<Tm_T> it is plasma anyway, so you can make it fit I'm sure
<Darkwing> Oh, I'm def going to work on it.
<Darkwing> Thankfully I've already worked with Android Kernel
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, wow
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: ??
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, wow on you being able to work on Android kernel
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: ahhh, Yeah, I've been working with kernel tweaks and Android ROMS for a while.
<Darkwing> BOOOOOOO Steam on Linux doesn't work in 64bit
<yofel__> Darkwing: works for me, you might need to run it with STEAM_RUNTIME=0
<soee> Darkwing, also working for me
<Darkwing> hmmz.... The .deb wont install and I can't find it in 12.04 repositories
<yofel__> how does it fail?
<yofel__> you might need to have multiarch enabled. I didn't check
<shadeslayer> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<Darkwing> http://paste.kde.org/676886/
<Darkwing> I think I have to install all the -*86 repositories
<yofel__> errr.... what?
<yofel__>  steam:i386 depends on xterm | gnome-terminal.  
<Darkwing> Yup. Figured that out.
<yofel__> that *should* be x-terminal-emulator
<Darkwing> Yay, works now. Thanks guys
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rekonq + webgl works
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bling!
<shadeslayer> as well as spell check
<smartboyhw> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are you using to test?
<shadeslayer> the chrome webgl experiments http://www.chromeexperiments.com/webgl/
<shadeslayer> http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/webgl_cubes.html in particular
<Riddell> "Your browser does not appear to support WebGL.
<Riddell> Your browser does not appear to support WebGL.
<Darkwing> yofel__: what games you play?
<Riddell> Internet Explorer fail
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> IE?
 * genii-around blinks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why on earth would you use IE?
<smartboyhw> IE is for users to download Firefox or Google Chrome when they first install Windows
<Riddell> smartboyhw: got to check out the competition :)
<Darkwing> IE: The number one browser to download another broswer. 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, +1
<Riddell> actually in europe it should ask you which browser you want as the first thing, but it doesn't, I hope somebody goes to jail
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: actually I get "Your browser does not appear to support WebGL" in rekonq too :(
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's your e-mail?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you need to enable webgl
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why?
<shadeslayer> in the settings > webkit
 * smartboyhw is wondering if Riddell wants to send spam
 * smartboyhw activates his spam box against Riddell 
<Riddell> bling!
 * smartboyhw receives nothing from Riddell 
<smartboyhw> Not even in spam
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think we should let people in kubuntu-devel know about new webkit and ask to test with rekonq
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok worth a shot
<Riddell> although what else is there to test for?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, of course -0ubuntu3 hasn't happened (referring to the email)
<shadeslayer> well
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that -0ubuntu2 went into -release...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can you reply and say it'll be fixed shortly?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will
<shadeslayer> I tested reddit, news.ycombinator.com and gmail
<shadeslayer> works for me
<smartboyhw> yofel__ on your suggestion that ~ubuntu-members should also get kubuntu-membership maybe it is better for Kubuntu Council to setup a team that contains Ubuntu members and make it a sub-team of Kubuntu members:P
<smartboyhw> s/~ubuntu-members/~ubuntu-members who contribute to Kubuntu/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "yofel__ on your suggestion that ~ubuntu-members who contribute to Kubuntu should also get kubuntu-membership maybe it is better for Kubuntu Council to setup a team that contains Ubuntu members and make it a sub-team of Kubuntu members:P"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/676916/
<shadeslayer> review plz
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that seemed good:)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no it doesn;t
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> what's wrong?
<smartboyhw> libtelepathy-logger-qt4 is missing a + in between -. and $
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^
<shadeslayer> good point
<shadeslayer> note that I do not know what the hell this regex is doign
<shadeslayer> *doing
<shadeslayer> I simply looked at the stuff above and copied it
<shadeslayer> so someone has to explain it to me before I go ahead and commit
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: fixed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, apachelogger ^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK.....
<rbelem> Darkwing, pong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also kde-config-telepathy-accounts and there's some telepathy plasma bits?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: / / denoted the start and end of the regex
<Riddell> ^ matches the start of a word, $ the end
<Riddell> . matches any character and + matches one of more of those any characters
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wow
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> Riddell: as for the plasma bits, yeah, should add plasma-widget-telepathy-presence to that  list
<murthy> good evening everyone
<ScottK> apachelogger: done
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can source package names be added to supported?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think it needs binaries but the upload rights thing looks up the source package for that
<Riddell> murthy!
<murthy> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/8492592646/in/photostream  blogging proved too difficult for IE
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new laptop?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<Riddell> and really, IE crashes when I try to blog
<Riddell> every time
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just go and install Kubuntu 13.04 in it:P
<shadeslayer> does this sound right :  * /^libktpcommoninternalsprivate.+$/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep
<shadeslayer> but I don't think it's needed
<shadeslayer> it's already seeded
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/676940/
<shadeslayer> done I think
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so then when will be the next meeting for Kubuntu Council?
 * smartboyhw was just asking
<Riddell> smartboyhw: whenever someone bothers to organise one
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL. Not me at least (Not even Kubuntu member)
 * smartboyhw is testing installing calligra 1;2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (the really fixed version) to see if it goes wrong (in raring-proposed)
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> second semester just started
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damn even -0ubuntu3 failed
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ug, how?
<Quintasan> and I already missed one subject xD
<smartboyhw> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/calligra-libs_1%3a2.6.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<smartboyhw>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libkdgantt.so.11.0.0', which is also in package calligraplan 1:2.6.1-0ubuntu3
<smartboyhw> What the....
 * smartboyhw goes for immediate edit
<smartboyhw> How come we need -0ubuntu4 for that!?!?!?!?
 * smartboyhw is in not happy status
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/
<smartboyhw> Without the congrats that is
<smartboyhw> To any Kubuntu packager: https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/calligra-2.6.1-0ubuntu4-fix/+merge/149595
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<smartboyhw> BTW why is Alpha 1 still in the topic?
<Riddell> cos nobody removed it
<smartboyhw> This is the most difficult calligra maintenance ever
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will just change 1 to 2
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 2 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh? kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org has a ERROR
 * Riddell write a grumpy blog http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/20/morning-windows-8
<Quintasan> yofel__: unhandled ERROR [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/www/kubuntu-backports':
<Quintasan> best QA bot ever
<Quintasan> :DDDD
<smartboyhw> Riddell, like!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Clearly my first post after getting my WordPress blog set up for Planet Ubuntu is "Why is calligra packaging *THAT* difficult?"
<Riddell> compared to libreoffice I'm sure it's trivial
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you still need ktp uploaded?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please merge the -0ubuntu4 fix
<smartboyhw> and please upload:P
 * smartboyhw expects installation error for -0ubuntu4 tmr
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what makes you think kdgantt is only used by plan?
<Riddell> (you may well be right)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, um at least the installation shows it crashes with plan.....
<Riddell> find . -name CMakeLists.txt  | xargs grep kdgan   suggests you're right
<smartboyhw> :)
 * smartboyhw wonders will there be a -0ubuntu10
<smartboyhw> That will be the world's most record-breaking time ever:P
<Riddell> it's not unknown
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes plz
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the PPA again?
<yofel__> Quintasan: that page is maintained by shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: smartboyhw yeah, blame python
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?
<yofel__> shadeslayer: where's the code for that, only on the server?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> yofel__: at the moment yes
<yofel__> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger suggested we juju
<shadeslayer> but the local setup refuses to work
<shadeslayer> also, with juju, it'll be like a 10-15 SLOC script :P
<shadeslayer> or we could make a charm to do everything
<ScottK> smartboyhw: ubuntu10 isn't that much. debian-installer | 20101020ubuntu214
<ScottK> (and no, that's not an invitation to go try and merge it)
<davmor2> Riddell: welcome to my world of win8 pain :D
<Riddell> davmor2: it's just so.. crap
<Riddell> these people have billions and they come up with this crap?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please take care when uploading tp-logger-qt
<shadeslayer> it has +ppa1 in the versioning
<davmor2> Riddell: I have to test new windows u1 builds on it, I have never hated an os before,  I may not of liked them but this is real deep hatred
<yofel__> my 2 collegues at work kind of like win8, but they pretty much only use the desktop and installs some app that acts as a start menu
<yofel__> *installed
<Tm_T> davmor2: hah, I did try use Win8 for a week, but it's so inconsistent and random you spend more time trying to find how things work instead of doing what you're trying to do
<Riddell> I could have written a blog twice as long listing twice as many bits of fail, but it's not worth my time
<smartboyhw> ScottK, wow
 * Tm_T is happy the last windows desktop in their work is gone now
<Riddell> acutally I did fine one thing that works better, plug in usb headphones and after 5 minutes the sound comes out of them, phonon/pulseaudio have yet to learn that trick
<ScottK> That's supposed to work.
<ScottK> Probably apachelogger drinking instead of coding at the root of it.
<Riddell> on rebooting this windows machine "Your PC will restart in 2 days to finish installing important updates."  what the hell were they thinking?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded!
<murthy> Riddell: Nice windws 8 post
<shadeslayer> thx
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Riddell> davmor2: mm I don't suppose you know how to boot into the firmware on a vaio?
<davmor2> Riddell: F2 is the norm, but failing that DEL or F12 are sometimes used
<davmor2> Riddell: any joy?
<Riddell> davmor2: nope :(
<davmor2> Riddell: what vaio is it
<Riddell> davmor2: oh weird
<Riddell> you don't press the power key to turn it on
<Riddell> you press the assist key to turn it on
<Riddell> weirdness
<davmor2> haha
<sakang> knotify is segfaulting in 3.8 kernel?
<Riddell> I don't know if I should be pleased this firmware uses oxygen icons or affronted that they have illegally pirated our Oxygen icons
<davmor2> Riddell: just found http://www.overclock.net/t/1321845/sony-vaio-uefi-bios-windows-7-8 too :)
<Riddell> that has got to be the least intuitive UI I've used all day.  and I've been using Windows 8 all day.
<sakang> Riddell: how can F3 be more intuitive than 'assist' to get to BIOS?
<Riddell> sakang: it's not but the power key is what I'd expect as a first step to power it on
<sakang> Riddell: unless it's not from a complete shutdown?  meaning from a sleep/suspend mode?
<Riddell> sakang: and I doubt the linux version has any affect on knotify
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pics of the firmware?
<Riddell> I'll take one in a minute
<sakang> Riddell: maybe, but the dump trace is coming from knotify only in 3.8, not in 3.7 nor 3.4. currently on gnome box with openbox and not seeing it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/8492966744/
<Riddell> the Start Bios one is an oxygen icon
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> same one used here by "configure" http://www.sony.co.uk/customise/vaio-t-series
<apachelogger> Riddell: sound from what?
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for backport
<Riddell> apachelogger: my headphones (I've moaned to you about it before and you said to moan to coling)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> though depending on what app produces the sound it may not be coling's fault :P
<apachelogger> that is to say.. for some reason on-the-fly rewiring is not working, which only impacts currently outputting stuff ... such as amarok playing a song... next song would be on new device
<apachelogger> yofel_: bug 1130784
<ubottu> bug 1130784 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "Support Qt5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130784
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: funny thing, removign the tile makes the background solid grey
<shadeslayer> and looks better :P
<davmor2> Riddell: you're right the vaio thing is not exactly pretty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: shouldn't be solid grey with latest ks
<shadeslayer> ks?
<Riddell> ok this is unexpected, 12.04.1 doesn't boot on the secure boot system but 12.04.2 does.  even though we didn't add any secure boot stuff
<yofel> maybe they SRU'd some things for the kernel and boot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu-settings
<shadeslayer> I see
 * shadeslayer compiles qtwebkit with gstreamer 1.0
<soee> i need that person with 13.04 installation, do you remember who was it here today ?
<apachelogger> I think there's plenty of people with a 13.04 install here :P
<BluesKaj> that person ..heh
<shadeslayer> soee: moi
<shadeslayer> also #ubuntu+1 
<soee> apachelogger, yes but he said sometging about problems woth nvidia drivers i think
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<soee> brb, have to do my excercises 
<BluesKaj> soee, do you have an issue with nvidia graphics on 13.04 ?
<soee> BluesKaj, no i wanted to get more information because i will upgrade to 13.04 my home machine
<soee> *maybe
<apachelogger> simply use nouveau
<BluesKaj> yeah , the default for nvidia after a normal install is nouveau , which works quite well 
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<soee> apachelogger, can you compere performence in games when using novaou and nvidia ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No problem.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: when you say you made it work, do you mean the standard ff from the repos?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<ScottK> I get the what app do you want to use, I just click OK without picking one and it generally works.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> Not ideal, but workable.
<shadeslayer> isn't that what us the problem?
<shadeslayer> mimetype detection
<ScottK> The thing is it's detecting it.
<ScottK> I don't have to tell it what to use, it knows.
<ScottK> It's just the U/I is crap because something's confused.
<ScottK> Maybe I misunderstand the problem.
<yofel> I think it's more a preference issue. PDF (while it didn't have it built-in) was opened outside in okular, ff used evince by default
<ScottK> As an example of it working well though, I click on a .deb in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text= and it opens in ark.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your backport is all the way through New now.
<shadeslayer> ok seriously
<shadeslayer> why is plasma-mobile *still* stuck in -proposed
<soee> what do i have to do to upgrade to 13.04 a2 ?
<soee> from 12.10
<shadeslayer> do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> thank you shadeslayer if i disconnect suddenly that its a sign something went wrong :)
<shadeslayer> it shouldn't 
<shadeslayer> I checked the upgrade paths yesterday :P
<shadeslayer> works just fine
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Does it make kubuntu-active uninstallable perhaps?
<shadeslayer> idk how it would manage to do that
<soee> what is it: WARNING: Failed to read mirror file 
<shadeslayer> soee: erm, no idea, just ignore that
<soee> ok
<soee> i like this info: system upgrade may take few hours :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I added a hint for plasma-mobile.  Let's see if that moves it.
<shadeslayer> thx
<ScottK> If it doesn't migrate after the next publisher run, ping me and I'll get a bigger hammer.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<shadeslayer> says Valid candidate
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> what exactly does that mean?
<ScottK> Then you have to look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<shadeslayer> right, and it says something about kubuntu-active but I don't understand how to read that
<ScottK> In this context Valid means it's ready, by itself, to migrate.  The update_output.txt file shows other packages it affects.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-gstreamer-1-0-transition
<shadeslayer> just some notes off the top of my head
<jussi> Riddell: you are awesome. Loved your blog post
<soee> is it important:
<soee> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<soee> Aborted (core dumped) ?
<shadeslayer> uh yeah
<shadeslayer> the way to fix that
<shadeslayer> what was it
 * shadeslayer can't remember
<soee> :D
<shadeslayer> okay in /etc/modprobe.d you have to grep for off
<shadeslayer> and then change that to blacklist?
<soee> ok ill check after upgrade is finished
<shadeslayer> soee: ATI card?
<soee> shadeslayer, Nvidia
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> so it's mostly likely something from the nvidia conf file in /etc/modprobe.d
<soee> might be as im using latest driver
<yofel> shadeslayer: i.e. s/off/blacklist/ ? http://paste.kde.org/677204
<shadeslayer> like I said, I don't remember precisely, but it was either blacklist or off
<shadeslayer> and I believe it was off
<shadeslayer> because my histroy says I grepped for off
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-kernel knows about the issue more
<soee> uhm
<soee>  * No suitable module for running kernel found
<soee>                                                                                                                             [fail]
<soee> invoke-rc.d: initscript virtualbox, action "restart" failed.
<soee> invoke-rc.d: release upgrade in progress, error is not fatal
<soee> Konfigurowanie pakietu virtualbox-qt (4.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu2) ...
<soee> shadeslayer, upgrade finished
<soee> everything works fine
<shadeslayer> awesome
<yofel> ubuntu seems to intend to keep their word to keep raring usable so far
<yofel> though the real trial will be post-feature-freeze
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> we need more QA IMHO
<shadeslayer> I'm discovering some kwin bugs right now
<shadeslayer> specifically with the gles binary
<yofel> well, yeah mister obvious LP
<yofel> :P
<shadeslayer> see kde bug 315540
<ubottu> KDE bug 315540 in general "Weird rendering issues on Kubuntu Raring and Project Neon" [Normal,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315540
<yofel> fun
 * yofel tries to reliably reproduce kde bug 
<yofel> kde bug 311751
<ubottu> KDE bug 311751 in widget-systemtray "QML system tray crashes plasma-desktop on startup" [Crash,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311751
<yofel> my mouse is being weird...
<shadeslayer> then there's kde bug 315528 from master :P
<ubottu> KDE bug 315528 in general "KWin crashes when switching windows" [Crash,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315528
<yofel> I thought marting hated bugs from git? :D
<yofel> *martin
<shadeslayer> he does? idk
<shadeslayer> seems like a pretty serious one to me, and I could reliably reproduce
<yofel> "Upstart user session available for testing" - why does this feel like systemd?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> upstart is playing catch up with systemd
<shadeslayer> sigh, what do I do, qtwebkit is compiling
<yofel> found out what was crashing rekonq?
<shadeslayer> yofel: hm, maybe we can add a neon backend to kdesrc-build?
<shadeslayer> hah, it's flash
<shadeslayer> it's always flash
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> oh, nvm then ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, probably - what for?
<shadeslayer> yofel: well ... if you're on *buntu then you have an option to either go all neon or compile everything from source
<shadeslayer> for eg
<shadeslayer> you want to compile kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> you start kdesrc-build, and if you choose the neon-backend it'll download the tools and project-neon-kdelibs and stuff , clone kde-workspace and build using neon-cmake
<yofel> well, it would probably work
<shadeslayer> plus you could use apt-get builddep to do most of the stuff
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> just a thought
<jussi> gents, getting this in Raring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1693551/
<jussi> (and ladies, sorry)
<yofel> jussi: fixed in ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> blame smartbowhw :P
<shadeslayer> and what yofel said
<yofel> and me -.-
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> blame smartboyhw and yofel :P
<jussi> hehe
<yofel> smartboyhw broke it, I fixed it without including the fix, smartboyhw fixed it partly, smartboyhw fixed it completely (that's ubuntu1-4)
<jussi> gues I gotta wait for it to hit my mirror.
<jussi> tomorrow then :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> ooooh, only 4 more tasks left for this week, only 2 of them being work related \o/
<shadeslayer> and both of them related to gstreamer :D
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-21
<shadeslayer> I thought I'd give PIM another shot, kontact now unusable for about 20 minutes
<shadeslayer> it's syncing my email :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: I use Kontact everyday - once the initial synce is done, its not too bad actually
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it settled down
<shadeslayer> only took 40 minutes ^_^
<shadeslayer> jussi: do you use email alias's?
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, its pretty slow to get up and running, but it is actually pretty nice to use after that
<jussi> shadeslayer: email aliases like?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> rohangarg AT kubuntu dot org / rohan AT kde dot org
<shadeslayer> etc etc
<jussi> oh, not in contact
<jussi> but
<jussi> just set up a new identity for each iirc
<jussi> kontact even
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what works
<shadeslayer> but it has a alias field
<shadeslayer> what's that for then :/
<jussi> shadeslayer: -> #kontact :D
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> will ask when I'm in a sane state of mind
<shadeslayer> I've been up for 18 hours now, and have to get through another 8 hours
<shadeslayer> more caffeine!
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1131070] Wrong font for slovak numbers. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1131070 (by Peter Adamka)
<ronnoc> alias is for a different suffix with the same domain :)
<ronnoc> so you can have blah@kde.org as a registered name but also use blue@kde.org even if you don't have that name officially. I think anyway.
<shadeslayer> I see
<ronnoc> i just learned that because my ISP offers that as well
<ronnoc> nice for small comapines because you can have sales@xxxx.com and support@xxx.com etc etc even though you''re only one person and only actually own james@xxx.com 
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> haha
<ronnoc> :)
<jussi> except that ronnoc cant count x's :P
<ronnoc> jussi: touche
<smartboyhw> Guys, did the -0ubuntu4 version of calligra work (finally) ?
<smartboyhw> Great god it works:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yay :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, WT?
<smartboyhw> calligrawords: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeinit4_calligrawords.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<smartboyhw> This calligra-libs is killing EVERYBODY
<smartboyhw> All the libkdeinit.so aren't loaded....
 * smartboyhw wonders isn't it in debian/not-installed for good....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I just simply can't launch any calligra app
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ug
<Riddell> I get the same
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm....
 * smartboyhw prepares for -0ubuntu5 ....
<yofel__> smartboyhw: I did not testbuild calligra here, but I notice that you dropped all libkdeinit files from the packaging
<shadeslayer> mmm fun, I just reduced the download time for my ISO build but 10-15 minutes by using a mirror instead of archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> s/but/by/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "mmm fun, I just reduced the download time for my ISO build by 10-15 minutes by using a mirror instead of archive.ubuntu.com"
<Riddell> smartboyhw: they must have been mistakenly put in not-installed
<Riddell> those files get moved by dh_movelibkdeinit so maybe someone got confused along the way
<Riddell> but they do need to be installed
<yofel__> more like list-missing can't handle dh_movelibkdeinit
<yofel__> so they show up in --list-missing even if they're shipped
<Riddell> a fair excuse :)
<yofel__> yeah, it's not obvious unless someone tells you about it
<yofel__> murthy: FYI ^
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damn it
<smartboyhw> OK
<Riddell> I should have caught that before upload, you may blame me
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no need to blame you blame me
<yofel__> uhm, I reviewed it too you make that a 3-person failure ^^
<yofel__> s/you/so/
<kubotu> yofel__ meant: "uhm, I reviewed it too so make that a 3-person failure ^^"
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel__ teach me something ....
<smartboyhw> <philipballew> Yes, the handshake everyone learns when you become a member
<smartboyhw> <philipballew> me and elfy both know it
<smartboyhw> <elfy> better luck next time then smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> What's that!?
<Riddell> goes HELO
<Riddell> MAIL From:<sabdfl>
<Riddell> RCPT To:<smartboyhw>
<Riddell> DATA
<Riddell> welcome in!
<Riddell> .
<smartboyhw> !?
<yofel__> lol :D
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<Riddell> actually it's the sound a modem makes when it dials up your ISP, you're too young to remember the bing boing of modem handshakes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh modems:P
<shadeslayer> lul : http://i.imgur.com/fmKpz4u.png : that estimate is just plain wrong xD
 * shadeslayer remembers the bing bog of modem handshakes
<shadeslayer> it used to be so much fun
<shadeslayer> and now all the modems have been silenced :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel__ https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/calligra-2.6.1-0ubuntu5-fix/+merge/149789
<shadeslayer> ScottK: plasma-mobile is still stuck btw
<shadeslayer> needs bigger hammer
<Riddell> smartboyhw: why the updated control file?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, to make sure everything at least works
 * smartboyhw doesn't want any stupid things again
<Riddell> smartboyhw: dunno about "Removed the libkdeinit4_*.so files from debian/not-installed" as yofel__ says they're still listed in --not-installed so maybe just add a clearer comment to that file
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no files are being moved here
<Riddell> so no breaks/replaces needed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
 * Riddell publishes http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/20/morning-windows-8
<Riddell> hmm no
<Riddell> newer one http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/21/sony-pirates-kde-artwork
<Riddell> tsk, firefox keeps freezing, we should really swap to a better default browser</irony>
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm thinking we should upload qtwebkit 2.3 to the archive
<Riddell> it's working better than firefox for me today
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> do eet :0
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> IMHO the fonts look screwed, too bold for my taste
<Riddell> in qtwebkit?  I've not noticed any difference
<smartboyhw> Riddell, branch updated
<shadeslayer> yeah
<afiestas> Riddell: sony has a page full of opensrc stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw HTML5 doesn't work :(
<afiestas> full of all the kernels they usem modified libraries etc, maybe they put something there
<Riddell> afiestas: I feel a new business model for KDE e.v. here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in qtwebkit?  at least <audio> tag works http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/html5.html
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> youtube doesn't
<Riddell> canvas works http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml5_canvas_empty
 * Riddell watches http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyfbSqyyqM0 in glorious html5
<mikhas> Riddell, how do the recent Ubuntu announcements affect Kubuntu, if at all?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works here, the right click menu is unreliable though
<Riddell> mikhas: which ones?
<Riddell> they're making a tablet UI, nothing new there
<Riddell> mikhas: I'd say the main way they're helping us is in being helpful making qt 5 packages
<shadeslayer>   hm
<shadeslayer> I guess the 3 videos I tried to play last night were not html5
<shadeslayer> *available in HTML5
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do HTML5 videos from http://vimeo.com/ work for you?
<shadeslayer> http://vimeo.com/ivideomaking/timelax01
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works here
<Riddell> pretty music
<Riddell> no motion
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<Riddell> oh wait I'm looking at the wrong thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes working fine
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> did you recompile rekonq?
<Riddell> nope
<shadeslayer> it streams, but doesn't play for me
<Riddell> do you have all the codecs installed?
<Riddell> kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<shadeslayer> hm, nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe you have flash installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I do
<shadeslayer> ah yeah
<Riddell> right click doesn't give a flash menu
<shadeslayer> so I was asking if it works without flash
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> trying..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep still works
<shadeslayer> my install is kaput :(
<Riddell> while http://www.dhs.state.il.us/accessibility/tests/flash/video.html doesn't
<Riddell> and fullscreen on vimeo doesn't work, that did use flash
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well install kubuntu-restricted-extras and all will work?
 * Riddell uploads qtwebkit
 * smartboyhw is waiting for his blog to get synced to Planet Ubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should be done hourly no?
<shadeslayer> hourly?
<smartboyhw> Riddell,  hourly what?
<Riddell> well it'll refresh for new blog posts each hour, I'd have thought the syncing config would be the same
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if it's a KDE themed blog you can also add it to planet.kde.org
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dunno. It said 2 hours in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well then what do you mean by "KDE themed"?
<smartboyhw> Of course I would like to sync to it so I can post some software releases I packaged
<smartboyhw> And some warnings (such as Mr.calligra getting to -0ubuntu5, which is extraordinary_
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if it's KDE software that should be good
<Riddell> smartboyhw: or maybe set up a kde tag so you can choose which posts go to planet kde?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK. I will just post the KDE software things to Planet KDE... (with a WordPress KDE category)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so how do I do that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope, doesn't work for me
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ask a planet kde admin to ask you (me for example)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL via?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: here is fine, needs URL, real name, irc nick, and hackergotchi
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damn must I need one hackergotchi?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/yGwSpKK.png
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no, but it's nice
<smartboyhw> I don't want a hackergotchi
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you will have to see my pimply face...
<smartboyhw> Is that good?
<jussi> smartboyhw: put something there, we like to see who you are :D
<smartboyhw> jussi, NO
<smartboyhw> Ah OK fine
 * smartboyhw gives up
<jussi> smartboyhw: I have a horribly ugly face, yet mine is there
<mikhas> Riddell, does http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/21/sony-pirates-kde-artwork infect all other media used on that website to be LGPL, too? ;-)
<mikhas> I find (L)GPL to be a strange license for content
<smartboyhw> jussi, no. Really my face doesn't look good
<Riddell> I updated the photo on http://jriddell.org/ the other day, I think my eye looks wonky in that but then I have a wonky eye so no need to hide it
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> that looks like a old pic
<mikhas> Riddell, and yes, I think you should sue them (or let the FSF handle it for you)
<Riddell> it's from akademy last summer
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK. Blog URL: smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<smartboyhw> Real name: Howard Chan
<smartboyhw> IRC nick: (as you see me here)
<smartboyhw> Hackergotchi: NO
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Riddell> mikhas: not up to me it's up to nuno and he's too nice to sue (this sort of thing happens all the time to him)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: got a kde category?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> smartboyhw: RSS URL?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, finding:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: possibly it doesn't exist until you make a post using the category
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<smartboyhw> Riddell, than first one: Delay for calligra 2.6.1:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should be http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/category/kde/feed for RSS feed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and this also works fine for you ? http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/html5/
<smartboyhw> According to the WordPress guide;P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm that isn't a feed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, apachelogger's choice in music is better than his choice in videos
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> doesn't work for me at all :P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nor is http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/category/planetubuntu/feed/?mrss=off which explains why your blog isn't on planet ubuntu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, this should http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?cat=4&feed=rss2
 * smartboyhw updates in planet Ubuntu too
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> I'm exhausted
<shadeslayer> night
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's your name in Chinese characters?  (just for coolness)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait
<smartboyhw> Riddell, my Chinese name is 陳浩雲 
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Riddell> smartboyhw: committed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thanks
<mikhas> Riddell, you have a disturbing favicon on your website
<Riddell> mikhas: actually that was malitiously placed there by a hacker who cracked into the site and vandalised it.  clearly sladen does not keep good security on that server.
<mikhas> of course, blame it on Chinese hackers …
<mikhas> (sorry smartboyhw)
<apachelogger> Riddell: :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: qt4 dance ftw I say
<sladen> yikes, wheesht, what did we miss?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how did you find the html5 page anyway, lol
<sladen> should be a picture of a kilt  http://jriddell.org/favicon.ico
<smartboyhw> mikhas, well Hong Kong is a more special place
<Riddell> smartboyhw: all gone down hill since the British stopped colonising it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, NO NO NO
<smartboyhw> Riddell, although the conflicts between Hong Kong SAR and Mainland China are indeed increasing
<Riddell> smartboyhw: a land of freedom and opportunity since the English let go of their control?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, freedom: Decreasing a bit every year. Opportunity: Increasing
<mikhas> Riddell, hah! Dream you Scotish separatist!
<smartboyhw> mikhas, LOL
<sladen> mikhas: seems Riddell is winding me up.  I (made) and put the favicon of the kilt there in 2004
<mikhas> *Dream on
 * smartboyhw doesn't fell anything about Scottish separation
 * Riddell nicely deflects Scotland's part in that little escapade, heroin and stolen gold aside
<sladen> mikhas: ...the kilt being Riddell's trademark when travelling, since he doesn't have a Brompton bicycle
<Riddell> s/separation/independence/ !
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> You know what my Chinese New Year holiday is? Writing about David Cameron about homosexual marriage
<mikhas> Riddell, the Queen would say chaos.
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, clearly the bot needs some edit:P
<mikhas> She does not believe you could govern yourself.
<Riddell> mikhas: Betty, the Queen of Scots will govern how we the people choose it
<mikhas> An elected queen! Are you crazy?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ach the English are just copying the Scots on that policy, like they do with all our good policies :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you are actually a Scot?
<sladen> (same as Betty, Queen of Canada, Queen of Australia, Queen of ... etc)
 * smartboyhw wonders if there is a photo of Riddell wearing Scottish dresses:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: aye
<mikhas> Riddell, makes me wonder why the Brits still call it whiskey then.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<sladen> smartboyhw: yes, but it's small   http://jriddell.org/favicon.ico
<smartboyhw> sladen, LOL
<Riddell> mikhas: the English and Irish just spell it wrong because we have the trademark on the correct spelling
<mikhas> I need to google Betty the Queen. I guess it's some kind of highland animal.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just come to a KDE conference http://jriddell.org/photos/2003-08-24-kde-konference-group-photo.jpg
<smartboyhw> Riddell, then I would rather join in for UDS.... (I never went to one... Don't forget my age)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I hear there's one coming up in May
<smartboyhw> Riddell, in Oakland for god's sake
<mikhas> At FOSDEM, there was a 16yo from the US giving a talk.
<mikhas> He had to travel with his parents.
 * smartboyhw certainly can't go to Oakland
<Riddell> smartboyhw: why not?
<smartboyhw> mikhas, I'm 14.... And my parents won't let me go
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I want it in Asia:P
<mikhas> Oh, Betty is a nickname, got it …
<jussi> smartboyhw: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/hes-15-and-works-for-canonical-bilal-akhtar-gets-interviewed
<smartboyhw> jussi, WTF?
<jussi> for example
<smartboyhw> LOL
<jussi> Bilal is a nice guy
<Riddell> 16 is an adult in scotland, we had 16 year olds at the Akademy in Scotland no problem
<jussi> smartboyhw: show that to your parents :)
<smartboyhw> jussi, I can't as I said. I don't know if my parents actually KNEW Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> They don't know my contributions either
<Riddell> ooh smartboyhw is a rebelling teenager
<smartboyhw> My dad just simply doesn't want me to play with computers at ALL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no.
<smartboyhw> I had quite good study results
<smartboyhw> But then my dad is a bit traditional///
<mikhas> He wants you to work in a Chinese sweatshop?
<mikhas> SCNR
<smartboyhw> And he just wants me to study, study, study, study
<smartboyhw> mikhas, bah. My dad is a barrister.....
<smartboyhw> :P
 * smartboyhw wonders which post of his will come up first
<smartboyhw> One is for Planet Ubuntu
<smartboyhw> one is for Planet KDE
<smartboyhw> hmm
<Riddell> it's a race!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeppee
<sladen> mikhas: http://i.teddyhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/mx0436871.pbbig.jpg  A betty, galloping in the Highlands
<mikhas> No one reads Planet Ubuntu.
<mikhas> Too crowded to be useful, too volatile quality of posts.
<Riddell> mikhas: yeah I only scan it occationally
<mikhas> I might visit Edinburgh (finally!) later this year.
<mikhas> I already have the Lonely Planet about Scotland.
<mikhas> sladen, ha! Nice one.
<Riddell> mikhas: oh really?  do drop by and say hi
<mikhas> I wonder why that witch isn't using her broom.
<Riddell> mikhas: ooh careful, they won't let you through the border if you say things like that :)
<mikhas> Eh, I have a pass-all-borders passport.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1131166] package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1131166 (by kmkale)
<mikhas> And I've never been part of the commonwealth =p
<mikhas> Still, going through customs in London is a strange feeling when you usually travel without that in rest of Europe.
<mikhas> Just shows that UK is not part of Europe I guess ;-)
<Riddell> mikhas: mm.  this is a painful point for me.  
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I declare Planet KDE beat Planet Ubuntu
<Riddell> but in a couple of years scotland will be independent and we can join schengen
<mikhas> Riddell, joinnnnn usssss
<mikhas> Yeah, everyone should join Schengen.
<mikhas> It's such an important step for immigration, too.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I win!
<mikhas> Riddell, perhaps I could sell you on that currency here, too? We have nice collector coins that will be invaluable in 20 years.
<Riddell> mikhas: hmm?  which currency?
<Riddell> currency is a pretty big issue for independence, most people want to keep £ sterling even though it continues to lose value against the euro
<mikhas> One would need to find out whether it only loses value because its value is currently determined partly in London or not.
<mikhas> meaning: by UK industry output (or lack thereof)
<Riddell> it's the Bank of England printing money that does it I think
<mikhas> Czechs have a pretty stable currency for instance.
<mikhas> Precisely.
<mikhas> But all joking aside: I would like to see this Scottish Independence experiment become true.
<mikhas> If only as a role model for other regions in Europe that would be off on their own.
<mikhas> I doubt Brussels' inefficiency would help but perhaps we'd get a real European Parliament that way, too.
<mikhas> (Countries with recently gained independence wouldn't all give up right away and fight for their rights a bit harder.)
<Riddell> mikhas: are you a Bavarian nationalist then? :)
<mikhas> As a Prussian?
<Riddell> ah hah, not something I know much about
<mikhas> But yes, I would like to see them becoming independent, too ;-)
<Riddell> got to go, a conversation for another time I think
 * Riddell out
<sladen> mikhas: customs?  Or the metal detectors for the Eurostar (which aren't about customs)
<sladen> mikhas: though on trains in Europe you tend to get customs, rather than passports
<smartboyhw> Riddell, as it turns out: I didn't push the link fix to planet-ubuntu :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<mikhas> sladen, never used the Eurostar. Moist people I asked are advising against it.
<mikhas> Most*
<sladen> *blink*
<sladen> Eurostar has something like ~85% market share vs. the airlines to the destinations it serves, so I'm curious where the majority you speak of is coming from
<mikhas> sladen, it was about how Eurostar takes so much longer and how you have to change trains several times
<mikhas> depending on the train station, changing trains can be annoying with extra luggage, though it's of course nowhere near as annoying as connection flights
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No longer stuck.  kubuntu-active Depends: plasma-active-keyboardcontainer which is no longer built was the problem (thanks to cjwatson for figuring it out)
<ScottK> It's forced in, but you need to fix the k-a seeds.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sladen> mikhas: example journey?  eg. middle of Koln to middle of London is 5 hours by {TGV/ICE, Eurostar}.  By flying you still wouldn't beat that
<mikhas> Berlin to Manchester
<sladen> yup, that's longer, that's about 20 hours
<sladen> and since they re-routed the Brussels..Berlin sleeper you can't do it overnight
<mikhas> bingo
<mikhas> Sometimes I dream of a maglev network that connects European capitals.
<mikhas> Those dreams often happen when I wait for 7 hours for connection flights.
<sladen> maglev doesn't really help
<sladen> the speeds of high-speed steel-wheel-on-steel-rail are much the same as for maglev, but without having to build new incompatible infrastructure everywhere
<mikhas> steel-wheel-on-steel-reail can do 500 km/h?
<mikhas> *rail
<mikhas> I thought higher speeds with regular trains are impracticable due to acceleration/deceleration increase.
<sladen> yes, the last of messing about the French did was about 15% over that
<mikhas> increase in rail length needed, that is
<sladen> ...and the same issues apply to maglev.  which isn't acceleration/decleration (instead limited by human tolerable), but is wind resistance (same for maglev and steel-rail)
<Daviey> sladen: Koln, as in Cologne?
<sladen> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> sladen: 2hrs 25mins to gatwick.
<Daviey> *and* cheaper.
 * BluesKaj wonders why the English speaking world uses the the French name for Koln
<smartboyhw> Damn the build failed in 386
<smartboyhw> s/386/i386/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Damn the build failed in i386"
<smartboyhw> for calligra
<smartboyhw> Why did it fail?
<smartboyhw> yofel__, apachelogger 
<smartboyhw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131963515/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.calligra_1%3A2.6.1-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * smartboyhw can't understand just by looking at the last few lines
<smartboyhw> What's more, the amd64 succeeded I think
<smartboyhw> At least /https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.6.1-0ubuntu5/+build/431714 says "Built successfully"
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<mikhas> BluesKaj, probably goes back to the Roman name of the city?
<sladen> Daviey: plus 1 hour to the airport 2 hours check-in and waiting an another 1 hour to Victoria 
<mikhas> One could say that "Köln" is the wrong name.
<BluesKaj> mikhas, I don't know , that's why I asked
<mikhas> "Colonia Claudia Ara Agrippinensium"
<mikhas> you can now argue whether Cologne or Köln is closer to that ;-)
<BluesKaj> heh :)
<Daviey> sladen: You don't think you need to turn up early for the train either?
<Daviey> sladen: an hour at Victoria.. you checked that?   .. sounds like a case of make the facts fit the story.
<sladen> Daviey: 5 minutes is generally good enough for me, as it still leaves time to get a Pretzel
<mikhas> 5 minutes is cutting it close … on some German train stations, that's not enough to get to the right platform
<mikhas> I try to arrive ~20min before train leaves, because trains are more often than not very on time in Germany
<sladen> get a Brompton
<mikhas> hah, we had that already
<sladen> (disclaimer: note that cyling on platforms is generally verboten, and they get confused in airports if you do it too)
<sladen> Daviey: next time you do it; time it door-to-door.  GatEx is 30 minutes headline plus 15 minutes granularity, plus the "getting to the right platform" 20 minutes that you could have spent in Koeln instead, plus (at Gatwick) the monorail to get /to/ the station since it ain't at the terminal.   Time it next time, door-to-door
<Daviey> sladen: I don't believe there is much in it either way... However, coming back from FOSDEM, the slowest part of the journey was the last train leg home.. which took longer than the time it took to decde to leave the venue, get to the airport and land at heathrow.  Note, i am 1hr car ride away from Heathrow.
<yofel__> smartboyhw: fallout from the qtwebkit upload
<yofel__>  /usr/include/qt4/QtWebKit/qwebpage.h:1:55: fatal error: ../../../../Source/WebKit/qt/Api/qwebpage.h: No such file or directory
<yofel__> shadeslayer, Riddell 
<smartboyhw> yofel_, oh damn
<smartboyhw> yofel_, we need a rebuild later then for i386
<yofel__> well yeah, should be a simply retry
<sladen> Daviey: yeah, most people coming back from FOSDEM don't fly .. to Heathrow, they visit the bar that was one end in Brussels and one end in St Pancras
<Daviey> i've got the train 3 times, and flown twice.. i found flying better.
<sladen> fair enough if you've tried both
<Riddell> sladen: pst don't let him off, berate him for destroying the environment
<Riddell> yofel__: oh foo, time to build qtwebkit again :(
<smartboyhw> qtwebkit-source build failure for powerpc in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131966670/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-powerpc.qtwebkit-source_2.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz\
<smartboyhw> s/https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131966670/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-powerpc.qtwebkit-source_2.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz\/https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131966670/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-powerpc.qtwebkit-source_2.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "qtwebkit-source build failure for powerpc in //launchpadlibrarian.net/131966670/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-powerpc.qtwebkit-source_2.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz\"
<Riddell> #error "The MacroAssembler is not supported on this platform."  cool
<smartboyhw> Riddell, anyway to rebuild i386 for calligra? It clashed with qtwebkit-source upload...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well it won't work until we fix qtwebkit
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<smartboyhw> Riddell, grrrr 
<Riddell> I'm compiling it here now
<Riddell> qt and its legendary build system, mixed with webkit and its legendary build system, yay
<Riddell> I'll be interested to see if arm builds
<Riddell> powerpc I don't care about
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<yofel__> Riddell: if they really don't intent to support powerpc should we build for "!powerpc" ? As this doesn't really sound fixable
<ScottK> yofel__: It could just be a platform detection error.
 * ScottK decides to see how the new kernel works on his server.
<yofel__> true
 * smartboyhw agrees
<ScottK> apparently it works.
<jussi> right then, do we have any germans from munich/that know Munich here? 
 * ScottK knows one, but he's west coast US now and not online yet (not normally here either).
<jussi> ScottK: ok. I can wait, I need munich restaurant info :D
<ScottK> jussi: How urgently?  Send me mail?
<Riddell> sounds like a question for google
<jussi> ScottK: not urgent, I can drop a mail, looking for "local" type food, somewhere near to, or short trip away from the main station area. for next thursday.
<jussi> Riddell: nah, nothing like local advice
<ScottK> OK.  Please and I'll forward it.
<yofel__> jussi: if you go into the town center you'll usually find something fast. It's not that large. Worst case go into the hofbräuhaus ^^
<jussi> yofel__: Im hoping for something the locals would eat at, rather than just $randomrestaurantthatIhappentoruninto
<yofel__> you should find that in the brewery restaurants. You should look up on a map where those are though.
<mikhas> the riverside (near Isar) has nice places to go
<mikhas> it's not where tourist would go, usually
<murthy> hello everyone
<jussi> mikhas: can you link me to a google map or something of the area? 
<jussi> ScottK: sent to your ubuntu@k address
<ScottK> OK.  
<murthy> yofel__:  dh_movelibkdeinit, this script is run only in dh < 7 ?
<yofel__> murthy: no, it runs only --with kde, as it's kde specific
<yofel__> it moves the libkdeinit* files to /usr/lib/kde/libkdeinit/ (IIRC)
<yofel__> kde4
<agateau> Riddell: congratulations, you are ranked 1st on hackernews atm: https://news.ycombinator.com/
<murthy> yofel__: so it wont get listed in the missing list?
<Riddell> I'm elite!
<Riddell> agateau: it says "99 comments" on it, how can I see comments?
<agateau> click on "99 comments"
<Riddell> oh, clever
<agateau> Riddell: :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, elite on what?:p
<smartboyhw> ah I got it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, XD great job
<agateau> Riddell: you really need to switch to a blog host which allows commenting without creating an account
<yofel__> murthy: list-missing can't handle the movement, as the files get moved between installing in debian/tmp and putting them into debian/<pkg>. So list-missing will show the files as missing even though they're in fact not missing
<yofel__> something you need to be careful about when you see such files
<yofel__> as in most cases, they're in some .install file AND in not-installed
<mikhas> first comment tells us that you could make money from that case
<murthy> yofel__: does that include header files too?
<yofel__> no, only files named libkdeinit*.so
<murthy> yofel__: ok
<Riddell> agateau: you can "Log in using OpenID"!
<yofel__> bbl
<agateau> Riddell: it's still annoying
<agateau> and not everybody has an openid account
<murthy> shadeslayer: for ktp-desktop-applets ,you changed the rules file in revision 2, did you test build after that?
<Riddell> agateau: everyone has a launchpad or google account, but it is hard to use I agree
<agateau> Riddell: do google account work through openid?
<murthy> brb
 * agateau never tried that
<Riddell> agateau: hmm google says its fiddly but possible
<mikhas> not worth it, some services/features might not work
<Riddell> I use launchpad for openid things https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/OpenID
<mikhas> for instance, I had problems joining Google calendar/events invites with e-mail aliases that were no proper Google e-mails
<smartboyhw> Riddell, problem: calligra-data is not being built in 1:2.6.1-0ubuntu5
<smartboyhw> Where could it be!?!?!?!?!!?!?!!?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: i386 failed to build
<apachelogger> arch: all packages are only built on i386
<apachelogger> so since i386 is failing the -data package is missing
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, calligra-data is ONLY built on i386? OH
<smartboyhw> Damn:P
<apachelogger> one of the points of declaring a package arch all is to reduce build times for all architectures but one
<apachelogger> since the data is portable anyway there is no point in creating the package on more than one architecture
<smartboyhw> And that architecture is i386 which failed:(
<ScottK> Anyone tried the ff/chromium kpart mentioned on k-devel?  Seems like what we want.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ahhhh makes sense
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your blog exploded at HN
<Riddell> shadeslayer: HN?  the thing agateau pointed to?
<shadeslayer> yus
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please fix?
<shadeslayer> Hacker News
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I will, I just got up :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5256834
<shadeslayer> murthy:  I did? I don't see anything related to changing the rules fine
<shadeslayer> *file
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu/revision/2
<murthy> shadeslayer: sorry thats revision 1
<murthy> shadeslayer: dh $@ --with kde
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<murthy> shadeslayer: i test built without the option "--with kde"
<murthy> Daviey: yofel_ brought to my attention about this which i came to know today 
<murthy> mikhas: oops
<murthy> shadeslayer: ^
<murthy> Daviey, mikhas wrong nicks ,nm, sorry
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer and apachelogger when qtwebkit-source gets done please re-build i386 for calligra
<murthy> shadeslayer: so?
<shadeslayer> hm, I swear I read about this in a man page, but I can't find it anymore
<shadeslayer> murthy: I don't get the point you're trying to make?
<shadeslayer> are you saying that it built fine without --with kde ?
<shadeslayer> and that it should be dropped?
<murthy> shadeslayer: no, i built wihtout the option, so i am wondering if the introduction of that option will change something for example the situation with calligra i think that yofel_ was discussing earlier
<murthy> shadeslayer: aren't we suppose to test built if we are changing something in the debian/rules ?
<shadeslayer> not really, it's a KDE debhelper addon that does some magic, I forget where the addon is on the filesystem to read it
<shadeslayer> yofel_: ^ any ideas where the kde addon is?
<shadeslayer> murthy: yes
<shadeslayer> and I did test build it
<murthy> shadeslayer: in that case we can ignore about ktp-desktop-applets
<shadeslayer> ScottK: fwiw that is not at all intuitive :|
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Which?  The seed issue?  I agree.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ScottK> Sure.  
<ScottK> Britney output is not for the novice.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> agateau: you might well have a point, my blog has no comments but there's loads on that hacker news and on reddit
<agateau> Riddell: heh
<shadeslayer> yeah, I was kind of surprised about that
<JontheEchidna> nobody wants to make the account to comment on blogs.kde.org :P
<shadeslayer> :D
 * shadeslayer starts the long task of updating the meta package
<ScottK> Where's the hacker news link?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5256834
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> qtwebkit headers fixed but now cmake doesn't want to find qtwebkit when compiling rekonq
<ScottK> Nice.
<Riddell> due to changed soname 4.8 -> 4.10
<shadeslayer> :S
<murthy> shadeslayer: pm?
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> grr, I can't work out what makes qtwebkit not get picked up by cmake
<Riddell> anyone able to help?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK new kubuntu-meta uploaded
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> BTW, if that had  been done first, then plasma-mobile would have migrated on it's own.
<shadeslayer> yeah, but I didn't realize that the package was seeded, and britney was being unhelpful
<shadeslayer> I never made the connection
<shadeslayer> something to remember the next time I drop packages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's new?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-active-keyboardcontainer was dropped
<shadeslayer> upstream advises to use maliit
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: what's the status on the plasma active maliit plugin?
<ScottK> Riddell: You're on groklaw too.
 * shadeslayer rages at live build
 * Riddell feels elite!
<shadeslayer> so this is a bit weird, I had a chroot and something went wrong and it got deleted except for /dev, then in order to remove /dev I bootstrapped it again, but even then I can't remove /dev
<shadeslayer> something is using /dev and I have no idea what
<Riddell> lsof ?
<Riddell> go on, someone submit my blog to slashdot and make me happy http://slashdot.org/submission :)
<shadeslayer> tried, it says it can't read /proc/mount
<shadeslayer> since there is none 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seeing how this is such a sensitive matter, I don't think any of us should submit it :P
<shadeslayer> any magic options I can pass to rm to forcefully delete this?
<Riddell> I mount -o loop dev in my chroots, I wouldn't want to delete those as it would delete the original
<Riddell> but assuming you haven't done that I think reboot would be the easiest way to ensure nothing was using it
<shadeslayer> haven't done that
<shadeslayer> hm, ah well
 * shadeslayer reboots the server
<shadeslayer> this server takes too long to come up unfortunately
<shadeslayer> not entirely sure why
 * shadeslayer should pack his kubuntu tee for tomorrow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what happens tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: leaving for http://www.gdgdaiict.com/kdemeetup/index.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/18y61w/sony_pirates_kde_artwork/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and more specifically http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/18y61w/sony_pirates_kde_artwork/c8j38vn
<genii-around> shadeslayer: "Sony was pretty good about it, promised they wouldn't use the logo any further and paid us a fair bit of money to offset the use." http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5256834
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> this could end up with the e.V. getting a fair bit of money
<yofel_> shadeslayer, murthy: dpkg -L pkg-kde-tools | grep kde.pm tells you where that is - but IIRC ktp doesn't *need* it
<shadeslayer> right
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: Is there one?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yup
<Quintasan> Is it a part of maliit?
<shadeslayer> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/plasma-active-maliit-0.1.tar.xz
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> it's a plugin from what I was told
<Quintasan> Then there is no status lol
<Quintasan> I didn't do it
<Quintasan> I can do it tomorrow when I come back with my laptop
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: new laptop?
<Quintasan> more like first laptop ever
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> Thinkpad T430 I believe
<yofel> not the most important question: what GPU? ^^
<Quintasan> NVidia one I think
<Quintasan> not sure which my father actually order
<Quintasan> ordered*
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Quintasan> yofel: that might sound dumb, does it makes sense to pull the battery when sitting connected to AC?
<yofel> Quintasan: if you sit connected to AC for a week and don't fear power cuts, yes - otherwise no
<yofel> thinkpads only start charging at < 95%, so the batteries hold pretty long
<yofel> Battery 0: design capacity 7800 mAh, last full capacity 7640 mAh = 97%
<yofel> that one's ~3 year old with 211 charge cycles
<jessie> How do I get battery info? I also have a think pad that I'm curious about stats.
<yofel> start by installing tp-smapi-dkms, then modprobe tp_smapi, then look around in /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0
<yofel> be warned that some files there are writable, as you can for example force-discharge the battery
<yofel> and modify the charge start points
<ScottK> yofel and jessie: Also upower --dump
<ScottK> No risk of writing stuff you shouldn't.
<yofel> right, that too
<yofel> (which is actually more useful as it talks about Wh, not Ah)
<jessie> There we go. So mine is 85%.
<jessie> No word on how many charge cycles...
<yofel> yeah, I got that from http://paste.kde.org/677870
<genii-around> I have a German fellow in #kubuntu with what seems to be this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289336  ... would anyone know offhand if it still exists in 4.10 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 289336 in effects-various "Mouse cursor disappears when switching windows while zooming" [Normal,Reopened]
<apachelogger> genii-around: it's to be assumed as there is no report of it working in .10
<genii-around> apachelogger: OK, thank you!
<ScottK> jussi: Your answer is in your inbox.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to sleep now. Good night.
<apachelogger> sheytan_: any progress on lightdm?
<sheytan_> apachelogger: not much. when is the feature freeze?
<apachelogger> march 7
<apachelogger> march 21 is UI freeze
<sheytan_> i will do it 10 time till that ;)
<apachelogger> :S
<sheytan_> had a lot of work today
<sheytan_> feeling completly out of power
<apachelogger> I didn't feel like working today ^^
<apachelogger> playing catch-up with mail now :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u around?
<yofel> he's asleep
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, you got neon installed?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I'm not :(
<yofel> shadeslayer: . . .
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> I came back online
<shadeslayer> could not sleep
<apachelogger> someone with neon plz run dpkg -S khtmlpart.so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sleep is a sign of weakness :P
<shadeslayer> true!
<yofel> project-neon-kdelibs: /opt/project-neon/lib/kde4/libkhtmlpart.so
<shadeslayer> indeedly ^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> ScottK: isn't bug 1092910 what .10 does?
<ubottu> bug 1092910 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Merge notifications of two incoming messages from the same person" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092910
<apachelogger> or am I misunderstanding it
<apachelogger> .. the bug should be upstreamed anyway
<apachelogger> plus I don't think that will happen for kdelibs4
<apachelogger> knotifications are really not designed for this
<apachelogger> i.e. you create them, you fire them, you forget about them
<ScottK> apachelogger: But KDE (and maybe it's plasma, not kdelibs) implements the FDO notification system and merging is part of it.  
<ScottK> It should be upstreamed to whatever handles the U/I part of notifications.
<ScottK> I know he's trying to forget it, but maybe agateau can at least help us triage it properly.
<apachelogger> doesn't matter
<apachelogger> the FDO thing is still represented by knotification api
<apachelogger> so the bottleneck/design divergence lies there
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> bug 1092910
<apachelogger> is major
<ubottu> bug 1092910 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Merge notifications of two incoming messages from the same person" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092910
<apachelogger> leaked some 100mb in like 25 connections
<shadeslayer> isn't that KNotify + MI?
<apachelogger> no clue
<apachelogger> MI is not maintained tho as I understand
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Who has a nexus 10?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kded modules are growing wild
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> I thought agateau found a new victim <-<-<- maintainer for MI?
<shadeslayer> there was proposal for one more
<apachelogger> got some 20 services that can be controled by me
<shadeslayer> in KDE Telepathy
<ScottK> What's not supported in KDE telepathy.
<apachelogger> another 10-15 on demand
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> really not surprised it leaks
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> let's pull all our crappy code in one process, surely a good idea
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger thinks it's some lowlevel networkmanager lib
<shadeslayer> the fun bit is when some module causes kded to crash
<shadeslayer> also brings down everything else with it it
<apachelogger> that's why it is a good idea
<shadeslayer> yup :D
<apachelogger> alas, not as good an idea as doing that with the desktop shell and then write all the components of the desktop shell in C++ as to maximize the chance of it crashing... :P
<shadeslayer> another occurence is when someone introduces infinite loops in a kded module causes kded to take up 100% CPI
<shadeslayer> *CPU
<shadeslayer> KDE Telepathy had one of those ^_^
<apachelogger> easy to do
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> since all modules share the same mainloop and thread you can even make them loop block
<shadeslayer> yup, it was a mere matter of placing the increment statement out of the while block
<apachelogger> powerdevil had something like that I think
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> really?
<shadeslayer> kded modules share the same mainloop and thread?
<Riddell> kded is just one process
<Riddell> it was made before kde used threads
<yofel> I would already be happy when a cifs mount wouldn't hang plasma if the network connection dies
<shadeslayer> well ... yeah, but I thought the modules didn't share the eventloop 
<apachelogger> Riddell: mainloop splitting would nto be a big deal
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: reasonable certain they do
<apachelogger> powerdevil leaks on ssh
<apachelogger> WTF
<shadeslayer> KDE: Shipping fun software for the last 5 years
<apachelogger> how does powerdevil leak on ssh connections
<apachelogger> that aint even making no sense
<apachelogger> that's like phonon leaking when you download a torrent
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep ... again
<apachelogger> nini
<apachelogger> btw, apparently I entered a 0 too many when setting up my disks, now I have 80 GiB of swap :D
<ScottK> That should be enough.
<jessie> I reckon.
<yofel> Riddell: shouldn't the checkbox get disabled if one clicks on "login automatically"? http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/encrypt_without_login.png
<Riddell> yofel: it is disabled in that screenshot
<Riddell> it is checked but disabled
<yofel> er, yeah, I mean unchecked
<Riddell> depends how easy it is to confuse the disabled and checked statuses
 * apachelogger thinks it would be more obvious if it was unchecked and disabled
<apachelogger> i.e. how it is now it looks like it is active but I cannot deactivate it
<yofel> I'm just asking as it's now not clear whether your home folder will get encrypted or not - it shouldn't, but will it not?
<Riddell> it won't be
<Riddell> but I can see how the user might be confused
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/4su4BZd.png
<apachelogger> not from kdeware though
<apachelogger> still getting it with QT_NO_GLIB=1
<yofel> Riddell: after installing like that ^, my homefolder *is* encrypted
<yofel> and I had to log in
 * yofel goes bugfiling
<Riddell> um, hmm
<yofel> bug 1131459
<ubottu> bug 1131459 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[kubuntu] Home folder encrypted when checking home folder encryption and choosing auto-login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131459
<ScottK> yofel: How would you feel about uploading 4.9.5 to quantal-proposed?
<yofel> not too bad, but not before saturday
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> See you then.
<apachelogger> polkit leaking -.-
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-22
<apachelogger>     // FIXME: This code seems to be nonfunctional - it needs to be fixed somewhere (is it Qt BUG?)
<apachelogger>     QDBusConnection::systemBus().connect(service, path, interface, name,
<apachelogger>                                          q, SLOT(dbusFilter(const QDBusMessage &)));
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger sighs
 * apachelogger cries
<BarkingFish> morning guys :)  Just a quick check - is it ok for me to add untrusted ppa's into kubuntu while I'm beta testing?  The last thing I want to do is break stuff or wind up losing my install.
<apachelogger> ppas are always a risk
<BarkingFish> yeah, that's what I thought.  I'm looking to try hexchat as an irc client, since its url to browser capability isn't broken, like xchat's - but we don't have hexchat prepackaged.
<BarkingFish> hexchat.org has it as a ppa though
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: use konversatin
<apachelogger> konversation
<apachelogger> it has the best ever written url parser
<BarkingFish> does konversation support sasl authentication?
<BarkingFish> until april, I have to connect to IRC using Tor/Sasl, so whatever client I use needs to be able to handle sasl or i'm stuck
<apachelogger> konversation can do all and everything
<apachelogger> http://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication
<apachelogger> they even have nice documentation
<BarkingFish> right, that's definitely worth looking at then.  
<BarkingFish> If it beats the hell out of xchat or quassel, I am sold :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1131166] package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1131166 (by kmkale)
<soee> any idea why notifications or panel have no shadows ?
<agateau> ScottK: apachelogger: just commented on bug 1092910
<ubottu> bug 1092910 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Merge notifications of two incoming messages from the same person" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092910
<agateau> ScottK: the MI plasma does not have any maintainer right now, unfortunately
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1131647] Python version mismatches causes "Could not create script engine" errors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1131647 (by Cole Mickens)
<Riddell> yay webkit compiled on arm
<yofel_> c++ headers are missing though
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<yofel_>  /build/buildd/calligra-2.6.1/stage/part/ui/KPrHtmlExportDialog.h:26:29: fatal error: QtWebKit/QWebPage: No such file or directory
<Riddell> yofel_: still?
<yofel_> http://paste.kde.org/678212
<yofel_> that's 2.3-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> yofel: you mean it's missing QWebPage vs qwebpage.h?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> it's missing those capitalized c++-style headers
<Riddell> yeah, let me try again
<Quintasan> Hi 
<yofel> JontheEchidna: when muon-updater needs to install/remove packages, is it intentional that the packages to be installed are listed above those that are to be removed?
<yofel> maybe I'm just making our users look stupid, but maybe switching that would make people more aware of what's happening
<BluesKaj> Hiya all
<smartboyhw> Hello
<mikhas> Riddell, perhaps you should tell them it's Kubuntu, not QUbuntu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/platforms/ubuntulegacy/window.cc
<smartboyhw> Bah Riddell can you fix powerpc for qtwebkit-source? It's killing the calligra build (i386) for one day already and I don't want it to fail until 2.6.2 gets released:P
 * smartboyhw is really wondering why is packaging an application like calligra so difficult:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: the calligra failure has nothing to do with powerpc
<smartboyhw> yofel, than what?
<yofel> the -dev package is still missing files
<smartboyhw> yofel, missing what files?
 * smartboyhw opens the buildlog
<yofel>  /build/buildd/calligra-2.6.1/stage/part/ui/KPrHtmlExportDialog.h:26:29: fatal error: QtWebKit/QWebPage: No such file or directory
<smartboyhw> yofel, anyway to fix?
<yofel> yeah, fix qtwebkit-source. Riddell was looking at it though I think
 * smartboyhw waits for eternity
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer apachelogger yofel what devices do you want to port to Ubuntu Touch?
<yofel> what's ubuntu touch? (the only touch device I have is a nexus 7)
<smartboyhw> yofel, well Ubuntu for phones + tablets
<smartboyhw> yofel, and it works for Nexus 7 now:P
<yofel> ah, well, we do want to have a plasma-active image at least for the nexus7
<yofel> unity on the nexus7 didn't really work out in quantal here ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, of course:P 
<smartboyhw> yofel, try Ubuntu Touch yo see if it works
<Riddell> smartboyhw: about?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, about?
<smartboyhw> !?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: "are you about?"
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I have a qtwebkit build with the headers fixed
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libqtwebkit-dev_2.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
 * smartboyhw finds that simplified version extremely weird
<smartboyhw> Riddell, great
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libqtwebkit4_2.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but rekonq still doesn't compile
<smartboyhw> Riddell, rekonq!?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: first thing I thought of that used qtwebkit
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh
<Riddell> smartboyhw: want to see if I'm missing anything?
<Riddell> I'm installing those packages
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<Riddell> then dpkg --install the old libqtwebkit-dev
<Riddell> rekonq cmake works fine
<Riddell> and replacing each part of libqtwebkit-dev with the new files from libqtwebkit-dev_2.3
<Riddell> but I can't track it down
<Riddell> smartboyhw: want to try something similar to see if you have any luck?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, problem: I am about to sleep soon
<Riddell> ach it's the weekend :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not that problem
<smartboyhw> It's 11:37 PM here:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hoorah, I got it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how about powerpc?
<smartboyhw> We don't care about it
<smartboyhw> But it's good to have it build too
<Riddell> don't know, don't really care
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<Riddell> there's ment to be a powerpc team for people who want to care about powerpc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I saw in one of your blueprints you want powerpc builds
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Riddell> you can try trcking them down
<Riddell> not I, I've been for dropping them since my mac died
<Riddell> others take the view of "if they work and get tested we might as well release them"
 * smartboyhw doesn't care about powerpc either
 * Riddell just had a random phone call from someone who sounds like a hillbilly american wanting to know if he should use kubuntu
<Riddell> I said yes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> he said companies in the US were so greedy
<Riddell> maybe he was a socialist hillbilly
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<BluesKaj> Riddell, did he speak with colloquialisms or decent English with a hillbilly accent? ...sometimes the accent fools ppl .
<Riddell> BluesKaj: just the accent I think
<BluesKaj> Riddell, right ..he .knows enough to look for advice in the right place :)
<Riddell> well, to look for my phone number to call me, not quite the right place :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, inconvenient for you but not for him , he got the right answer :)
<yofel> grrrrrrrr
<yofel> Riddell: can you re-upload qtwebkit please? i386 failed without log and launchpad crashes when I try to retry it
<Riddell> yofel: ug
<Riddell> yofel: yeah go ahead
<Riddell> yofel: oh wait
<Riddell> I see my problem
<Riddell> another stupid mistake
<yofel> ah, *now* the log is there
<Riddell> I'll upload a fix, sigh
<BluesKaj> BBl
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> http://paste.kde.org/678524/ This is the debian/rules for libdlna. From viewing this can you determine the source format and debhelper version ? 
<yofel> no, source format is 1.0 unless debian/source/format says otherwise, debhelper compat level is set in debian/compat
<murthy> yofel: If i want to convert the source format from 1.0 to 3.0 what should i do?
<yofel> 3.0 quilt I guess?
<yofel> mkdir debian/source/; echo "3.0 (quilt)" > debian/source/format
<murthy> yofel: done that
<murthy> yofel: i removed the cdbs from builddeps and also put debhelper >=7 in control
<yofel> then make sure the compat level is actually 7, remove all cdbs references from rules and make sure your package still works
<yofel> dh7 packaging actually needs debhelper >= 7.0.51 or so, not sure about the exact version
<yofel> lintian will tell you ^^
<agateau> Riddell: new Ubiquity review for you!
<murthy> yofel: i removed everything from the rules files except the default first line and put this "%:  dh $@"
<murthy> yofel:  i am getting errors 
<murthy> yofel: during the build process, it reports about an unknown option for the auto configure
<yofel> I would assume so, you'll have to pretty much rewrite rules
<murthy> yofel: its something like x86_64_linux_gnu
<murthy> yofel: its something like "--build=x86_64_linux_gnu"
<yofel> dunno
<yofel> (at least not without context)
<murthy> yofel: i will give you the link
<murthy> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdlna/+bug/1129977
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1129977 in libdlna (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] libdlna" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<murthy> yofel: read the last comment
<yofel> ok, but you could still use cdbs with source format 3
<murthy> yofel: in that case i have to remove only this line ? "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk"
<murthy> yofel: from here http://paste.kde.org/678524/
<yofel> that and add a series file so quilt uses the patches
<murthy> yofel: thats is done already
<yofel> should work then
<murthy> yofel: so the control file should contain the cdbs deps right?
<yofel> right
<murthy> yofel: also what about the debhelper version requirement?
<yofel> hm.....
<yofel> 7 will work, that much I can say
<yofel> what's compat set to now?
<murthy> yofel: the previous default was debhelper (>= 5)
<murthy> yofel: 5
<yofel> read the debhelper manpage, that shows the changes in the versions
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> brb
<apachelogger> Oo
<murthy> yofel:  libdlna successfully build. http://paste.kde.org/678590/ . I have to go thought the log one more to confirm it. this is the new rules file http://paste.kde.org/678596/ 
<murthy> yofel: so is the new debian/rules ok?
<yofel> looking
<yofel> you should be able to drop DEB_CONFIGURE_PREFIXS too
<yofel> "./configure" should be "dh_auto_configure --"
<murthy> yofel: but the source contains a .configure
<yofel> you still don't call that directly
<yofel> dh_auto_configure will do that
<yofel> all you need here is pass some options to it
<murthy> yofel: i need dh_auto_configure not to use the --build option how can i do that
<yofel> murthy: what's the problem with it?
<yofel> murthy: if it's actually breaking something you can call .configure
<murthy> yofel: its reports --build="x86-64_linux_gnu" as an unknown option
<yofel> ah, probably non-standard configure script
<murthy> yofel: ya
<yofel> then call configure the normal way, just make sure that dh_auto_clean really removes all build flies
<yofel> *files
<yofel> hm
<murthy> yofel: how can i do that?
<yofel> calling make distclean in dh_clean it seems? 
<murthy> yofel: i mean how can i check if auto_clean removes all the build files?
<yofel> if I understand "DEB_MAKE_CLEAN_TARGET    := distclean" right
<murthy> yofel: ya
<murthy> yofel: should i override dh_clean?
<yofel> can someone familiar with cdbs answer that? ^
<murthy> apachelogger: ^
<yofel> murthy: but a different question: *why* are you using a dh7 rules file?
<murthy> yofel: to upgrade when ever possible
<yofel> it's not like cdbs will vanish anytime soon
<murthy> yofel: it was once a mandate which was dropped, if i am not wrong
<yofel> sure, but what *breaks* by sticking to cdbs?
<murthy> yofel: nothing, but i like to take this forward
<murthy> yofel: why not try to update?
 * yofel leaves this to someone else then
<murthy> yofel: anything wrong>
<yofel> murthy: I wouldn't do it since I'm not familiar with cdbs to be confident that I won't introduce bugs in the process
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> but someone of the folks that have been around longer than me should be able to help you
<murthy> yofel: i have the legend for help the apachelogger
<murthy> apachelogger: help?
<murthy> yofel: are you laughing?
<yofel> no, why?
<murthy> yofel: I doubt that apachelogger will , after i got him piss off the other day
<murthy> yofel: I doubt that apachelogger will *help , after i got him piss off the other day
<yofel> this is apachelogger we're talking about, he'll forgive you eventually
<murthy> yofel: that would be very nice
<apachelogger> my quassel is all orange
<apachelogger> why is my quassel all orange?
<apachelogger> what's with all the orange
<murthy> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> helos
<murthy> apachelogger: how are you today?
<murthy> apachelogger: yofel has some doubts :)
<apachelogger> I  bought me some guinness today \o/
<apachelogger> <- happy lion
<murthy> apachelogger: nice
<murthy> apachelogger: I am like a ginne myself, except i try programming
<apachelogger> so what's with the highlights?
<murthy> yofel: ^
 * apachelogger informs yofel that http://paste.kde.org/678596/ is not using cdbs :P
<murthy> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdlna/+bug/1129977   
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1129977 in libdlna (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] libdlna" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<murthy> apachelogger: I am asked to convert to 3.0
<apachelogger> jolly pointless
<murthy> apachelogger: and also i like to update it to 7+
<apachelogger> yeah well
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc && dpkg-buildpackage -S 
<apachelogger> if it fails or creates a patch that was not intended your clean target is not complete
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/678596/ is his port of http://paste.kde.org/678524/
<apachelogger> if not then the rules look fine
<apachelogger> yofel: dh7 probably calls distclean anyway
<yofel> oh, right, one can do that...
<apachelogger> e.g. autotools stuff often requires distclean
<yofel> yeah
<murthy> apachelogger: when using the default dh_auto_configure , i get an error message about an unknow option --build="x86_64_linux_gnu" how can i disable that option
<apachelogger> you simply don't call dh_auto_configure?
<yofel> use ./configure as you did at first 
<murthy> yofel: ok
<apachelogger> also you should probably send a mail to upstream
<apachelogger> if --build is not recognized they either broke something or their autogen is like ancient
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<murthy> apachelogger: so for now the new debian/rules that i created is ok?
<murthy> apachelogger: here is the build log http://paste.kde.org/678590/
<apachelogger> if the clean target is complete
<murthy> apachelogger: i have to check that
<murthy> apachelogger: how can i check if the clean target is complete?
<murthy> apachelogger: dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc && dpkg-buildpackage -S ?
<apachelogger> yes
<murthy> apachelogger: building with builder doesn't do that?
<murthy> apachelogger: building with pbuilder doesn't do that?
<apachelogger> no
<murthy> apachelogger: ok i will try that now
<murthy> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/678668/ there are no patches in debian/patches 
<murthy> apachelogger: so is the clean target complete?
<yofel> murthy: I don't see the patches mentioned *anywhere* though, can you "export DH_VERBOSE=1" and run it again please?
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/678680/
<murthy> yofel: there is no series file in /debian/patches 
<yofel> murthy: different question: are there any patches left?
<yofel> murthy: and you said earlier that you created a series file
<murthy> yofel: all the patches were applied upstream and so i removed them
<murthy> yofel: previously since it was using simple patch there was no series file
<yofel> ah ok, then it's fine
<murthy> yofel: so the clean target is complete?
<yofel> yeah, but I got confused as you said that you created a series file but there were no patches
<yofel> murthy: looks like you're fine with the defaults
<murthy> yofel: ??
<apachelogger> yofel: http://media.moddb.com/images/downloads/1/34/33809/patches.png there you go
<apachelogger> where's the shady slayer when you need him -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: P-I-N-G
<yofel> apachelogger: stamp that on launchpad :P
<yofel> murthy: dh_clean already does everything you need to do, so you don't need to do anything
<apachelogger> luuuunchpats
<murthy> yofel: nice
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> launchpatch
<apachelogger> trolololo
 * apachelogger  goes back to building qt5
<murthy> yofel: one last doubt about debian/rules
<murthy> yofel: is it ok if i use "./configure $(DEB_CONFIGURE_NORMAL_ARGS) $(DEB_CONFIGURE_PREFIXS)" instead of "[ -f config.mak ] || ./configure $(DEB_CONFIGURE_NORMAL_ARGS) $(DEB_CONFIGURE_PREFIXS)"
<yofel> depends on what config.mak is supposed to be
<yofel> if you can imply that it's there, yes
<murthy> yofel: since the previous debian/rules http://paste.kde.org/678524/     used this     can i use the same in the new one?
<yofel> should work
<yofel> I wonder why config.mak would even be there though
<murthy> yofel: because of this ? line 65 in here http://paste.kde.org/678680/
<murthy> yofel: also line 364
<yofel> yeah, that's what I mean - the file should never be there. But maybe it was in some older version.
<yofel> just use the same command and it'll work
<yofel> murthy: do you have a config.mak after your dpkg-buildpackage -S run?
<yofel> (I assume not)
<murthy> yofel: no, no such file present
<murthy> yofel: should i put something like this to reflect the dh change "switch to dh > "?
<murthy> yofel: in the changelog
<murthy> yofel: "switch to dh > 7 "
<yofel> yes, but a bit more verbose
<murthy> yofel: "switch to debhelper version grater than 7" ? 
<JontheEchidna> yofel: no reason in particular, that's just how they happened to be listed. It does make sense to put removals first though
<yofel> murthy: you can use that as a general changelog item, but then please document the individual changes you did
<yofel> i.e. changing compat level, build-dep, rules changing, dropping cdbs, ...
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/678716/
<murthy> yofel: thats the changelog now, i will update it now
<murthy> will be back after dinner
<yofel> JontheEchidna: want a bug report?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: it'd be for the best, yeah
<yofel> k
<JontheEchidna> I'd probably forget otherwise ;-)
<yofel> ^^
 * yofel retries calligra again
<Quintasan_> Now
<Quintasan_> that I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my laptop
<Quintasan_> I wonder how does one use LVM when not using the entire disk, is it even possible?
<yofel> Quintasan: more like: why would you want to do that?
<yofel> you usually create partitions *inside* LVM
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks for letting me know about downtime, I have been wondering if it wouldn't be too hard on my iMX53 to run a core
<Quintasan> yofel: Oh, well, that's true
<Quintasan> the main problem is
<Quintasan> Can I install windows then?
<yofel> haven't tried it on my raspi. I can tell you that an old Pentium1 166MHz was too slow for quassel ^^ (just barely though)
<yofel> hm, good question
<yofel> after my last issues with grub2 and windows I never install linux and windows onto the same HDD
<Quintasan> wow
<Quintasan> Kubuntu discovered the system recovery partition from Lenovo and marked it as Windows 7 installation
<Quintasan> hmm I wonder if I can get rid of that
<yofel> do that after you order an installation media from lenovo
<yofel> unless you can get a windows license key from Uni
<Quintasan> I have a win key sticker under my battery
<Quintasan> it has a cd key on it
<yofel> yeah, but you'll need the CD for it (I think)
<yofel> which you don't have
<Quintasan> hmm
<yofel> I personally have linux on a different HDD and put my windows HDD into my thinkpad baydrive HDD adapter when I need it - that ofc. requires a spare HDD
<Quintasan> yofel: Any idea how can I order such a disk? I don't see anything like that on lenovo.com
<yofel> Quintasan: the recovery partition should only be like 2% of the whole disk though
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> I could try renaming the grub entry before I install windows 7
<yofel> there is http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/detail.page?LegacyDocID=MIGR-4M7HWZ
<yofel> but I don't know more than that
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> you can order one
<Quintasan> and I would rather do that
<Quintasan> I wonder what the CD you create at the boot does then
 * Quintasan tries upgrading KDE
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: P-O-N-G
<yofel> shadeslayer: how's the trip so far?
<murthy> yofel: the author of the libdlna has aked to send bug reports to his mail id. He hasn't mentioned any bug management system. http://libdlna.geexbox.org/ . So what to do? 
<yofel> send him a mail?
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/678776/
<murthy> yofel: ^ the changelog for libdlna
<murthy> yofel: does the MOTO team maintain upstream bugs?
<yofel> murthy: line 10-11 belong to the part below, and "Switch to Debhelper version greater than 7", should be something like "Switch to dh7 style buildsystem" or so
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> s/dh > 7 incompatable/dh_auto_configure incompatible
<yofel> dh_auto_configure existed before 7
<Quintasan> it did?
<yofel> I thought it did
<Quintasan> I think the whole auto stuff was introduced in dh7
<yofel> oh
<Quintasan> but I may be wrong
<yofel> good point
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1131926] package libqt4-qt3support 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-qt3support:... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1131926 (by HÃ¥vard Korsvoll)
<yofel> it would be still incompatible with dh_auto_configure though
<Quintasan> but generally  yeah, say we switched to dh7 build system
<murthy> yofel: so i should mention"Override dh_auto_configure with custom command to workaround dh_auto_configure incompatable upstream configure script." ?
<yofel> yeah, that's fine
<murthy> yofel: isn't cdbs part of patch system so shouldn't be mention under the format change section?
<yofel> cdbs is *not* a patch system, simple-patchsys which is part of cdbs is a patch system
<murthy> yofel: ok
<Riddell> evening
<yofel> cdbs stands for "Common Debian Build System"
<yofel> murthy: I think you can remove "    -Create debian/source/format with value "3.0 (quilt)"" - switching to 3.0 (quilt) implies that
<murthy> yofel: thats what i thought
<murthy> yofel: i read about cdbs for sometime yesterday as part the homework you assigned to me :)
<Riddell> cdbs is complex as anything
<Riddell> I'm not sorry to see it go out of fashion
<murthy> ya
<murthy> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/678788/
<murthy> Riddell: also i like quilt very much
<murthy> Riddell: 3.0
<murthy> Riddell: i will try to upgrade the packages to dh7, format 3.0 and to the latest standards 
<yofel> murthy: one thing about style, you should write it like this: http://paste.kde.org/678212
<yofel> erm http://paste.kde.org/678794
<murthy> yofel: i saw some package changelogs for examples and i found most containing the one i am using, so i followed it. I will change it now. But i feel grouping by the major change would be more helpfull
<yofel> uh, it's still grouped by major change (*), but grouping changes by file is also common
<murthy> yofel: i am on it
<yofel> or rather you don't write the file you change on every line if you have more then one change in a file
<Quintasan> murthy: Usually when you do changes in .install files you don't really want to mention every single change, I usually write "Refreshed install files"
<murthy> yofel: done http://paste.kde.org/678800/
<Quintasan> that was an example of course
<murthy> Quintasan: ok
<yofel> hm... ship it
<Quintasan> :DDDD
<murthy> yofel: nice
<yofel> murthy: from what i've seen now at least, would need to test build to verify that everything's right. The logs look ok though so I'll leave that to the sponsor
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> yofel: there is a small rectrangular button right below the display
<Quintasan> I have no idea what it is suppoed to do
<Quintasan> the manual says
<Quintasan> it's BLACK BUTTON
<Quintasan> BRILLIANT
<yofel> what o.O?
<Quintasan> nothing else
<Quintasan> number 7 - black button
<Quintasan> xD
<murthy> i will do a test build now
<Quintasan> yofel: well
<Quintasan> apparently it is supposed to boot the system into recovery
<Quintasan> so it's useless in windows
<Quintasan> but I can bind it to something in Linux :DDD
<yofel> why do you need a *button* for that o.O
<yofel> the thinkvantage button was meant for stuff like hat
<yofel> *that
<Quintasan> i think that is the thinkvantage button
<Quintasan> but it's not blue
<Quintasan> and on windows it did noting
<yofel> does it send key events? the thinkvantage button doesn't according to xev
<yofel> hm... which reminds me that I don't use those folder switching buttons for anything
<Quintasan> it does
<Quintasan> XF61Launch1
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> XF86Launch1
<yofel> heh
<Quintasan> BUT
<Quintasan> the microphone mute button doesn't work
<yofel> yeah
<murthy> yofel: test build log http://paste.kde.org/678806/
<Quintasan> yofel: do you know if it's possible to turn off the touchpad with a command of sorts?
<Quintasan> I would bind that thinkvantage button to this
<yofel> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<Quintasan> synclient TouchpadOn would turn this on, right ?
<yofel> no, =0 will
 * Quintasan writes a shell script to enable/disable
<yofel> eeeeeerk
<yofel> I tried to install 4.10 in a fresh precise VM, failed due to an overwrite error from kmahjongg
 * yofel goes fixing
<yofel> murthy: looks fine
<murthy> yofel: ok, prepared the debdiff, going to attach it and subscribe to the sponsors team
<yofel> grrrr
<yofel> shadeslayer does not backport fixes
<Quintasan> >shadeslayer
<Quintasan> >fixing
<Quintasan> pick one :P
<Quintasan> he is our general leader when it comes to breaking stuff
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> >qa :P
<yofel> the qa page look fits pretty well actually :D
<Quintasan> why the heck the script doesnt get invoked
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan>   ffffff
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.6.1-0ubuntu5/+build/4317151 \o/
<Riddell> awooga
 * yofel goes trying what do-release-upgrade does when you try to upgrade 12.04+4.10  to 12.10
<Quintasan> Riddell: How do we handle restricted extras?
<Quintasan> There is a problem with flash now I believe
<Quintasan> if you enable the partner repo there is adobe-flashplugin
<Quintasan> and adobe-flash-properities-kde
<Quintasan> the latter package is particulary intertesting for us I presume and even after I install that, restricted extras installer keeps bugging me
<Quintasan> the bad thing is that the flash player kcm is under lost and found
<yofel> no, the bad thing is that our extension installer patches don't to alternate deps. if you have adobe-flashplugin installed rekonq will constantly tell you to install flashplugin-installer
<apachelogger> pf
<apachelogger> put it on some todo for 14.04
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact
<apachelogger> we should rethink the entire wanna-install-stuff solution we have in place
<apachelogger> perhaps come up with something more integrated
<apachelogger> e.g. rekonq triggering a workspace notification is somewhat strange as installing flash is in fact a highly contextual feature
<yofel> well, true
<yofel> rekonq has that password storage dialogue - maybe put it in the same place
<apachelogger> needs investigation
<apachelogger> i.e. why I dont want to discuss it now but put a task somewhere to look into at uds or something
<yofel> true
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Could you write that down or you want me to do that?
 * Quintasan notes he is not the best person to take care of that
<Riddell> Quintasan: cor what does adobe-flash-properities-kde do?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mail -devel when in doubt
<apachelogger> Riddell: kcm to configure flash
<Riddell> what needs configuring?
<Quintasan> what logger said
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/678794
<yofel> erm
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/flash_properties.png
<Quintasan> yeah
<yofel> today's paste fail day
<Quintasan> was to describe that
<apachelogger> yofel: at least it wasnt prn :P
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> oh that's very nice of it actually
<murthy> yofel: thats because i was spamming you will all those pastes
<Riddell> flash cookies are a sneaky way to spy on people
<Quintasan> That's why I actually bothered to install that
<Quintasan> and it turns out restricted installer still bugged me about missing flash
<yofel> I wonder if it would make sense to request that adobe-flashplugin provies flashplugin-installer
<yofel> *provides
<murthy> yofel: isn't adobe had already dropped support ?
<yofel> it already has "Provides: flashplugin-nonfree"
<yofel> murthy: not for the current one
<yofel> hm. so. upgrading 12.04+kde4.10 to quantal ends up being 12.10+kde4.10(from 12.04) - which so far works fine...
<Quintasan> well yeah
<yofel> except that digikam crashes - but that's the lcms issue I should be debugging
<Quintasan> upgrade to kde 4.10 on 12.10 works fine as well
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-23
<Quintasan> yofel: the question is
<Quintasan> if it has provides flashplugin-nonfree
<Quintasan> then why is restricted extras installer still whining about lack of flash
<murthy> yofel: if one of the copyright in a file reads "2011-2012, Hugo Lindström <hugolm84@gmail.com>" and another files contains "2010-2011, Hugo Lindström <hugolm84@gmail.com>" should i group them as "2010-2012, Hugo Lindström <hugolm84@gmail.com>" in debian/copyright ?
<Quintasan> murthy: Yes.
<murthy> Quintasan: what is the later year signify ?
<murthy> Quintasan: expiry of license ?  
<Quintasan> murthy: I'm not a copyright expert but I imagine it could mean that that certain individual made contribution to the code during those years
<apachelogger> yeah
<murthy> the years of contribution
<apachelogger> licenses do not expire (unless the license says so...)
<murthy> apachelogger: 50% of tomahawk copyright file update is over
<apachelogger> copyright in most countries does however
<Quintasan> apachelogger: there is one thing that is not clear to me
<Quintasan> say
<apachelogger> so the date of when a copyrighted contribution was made is significant for that
<Quintasan> let us suppose I made changes to the code in 2011
<apachelogger> and just about only that really ^^
<Quintasan> and it was under gpl2 at that time and they decided to go gpl3 in 2013
<Quintasan> what is the actual license
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> both?
<murthy> gpl2+?
<apachelogger> simple example...
<apachelogger> say there is foo.cpp and that was gpl2
<apachelogger> then they rewrite it completely and license that gpl3
<murthy> oh, the actual license
<apachelogger> the former version is gpl2 and the new is gpl3
<apachelogger> course that is not practical
<murthy> ya both are differennt
<apachelogger> so if they did not rewrite it and the code remained exactly the same it's still both
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so it is gpl2+gpl3?
<apachelogger> i.e. you can license it gpl2 and say it was derived from the old version
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<apachelogger> the code has different licensing depending on the time the code is from
<Quintasan> Yeah, I can understand that
<apachelogger> so if the code remained the same you can license it gpl2 or gpl3 as there is no difference
<murthy> apachelogger: thats why they specify gpl2 or later
<Quintasan> oh my god
<Quintasan> so it can be either gpl3 or gpl2?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ... a derived work may be
<Quintasan> apachelogger: say you have to write copyright for such  code
<apachelogger> for the actual work it was gpl2 in 2011 and gpl3 in 2013
<Quintasan> which license do you classify that as?
<apachelogger> if you package the 2013 version gpl3
<apachelogger> if you package the 2011 version gpl2
<Quintasan> I see.
<apachelogger> murthy: has nothing to do with gpl2 or later really
<apachelogger> I can license something gpl2 and 2 only
<apachelogger> then later relicense to gpl3
<apachelogger> as long as the code is copyrighted by me I may relicense as often as I want etc.
<Quintasan> That's why I hate doing debian/copyright
<Quintasan> It's a freaking law mumbojumbo and unless you know the details you can't make a sense out of it
<apachelogger> gpl2 or later only has impact on derived work
<apachelogger> so I create a piece of work and license it gpl2+
<apachelogger> Quintasan:  then takes my code and uses it in another project
<apachelogger> he may then license this project gpl3 including my code
<Quintasan> and the whole project would be licensed under gpl3
<Quintasan> man
<apachelogger> doesn't need to be
<apachelogger> can be gpl2+ or gpl3+
<apachelogger> or both
<Quintasan> loo
<Quintasan> lo
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> cannot be gpl2 and gpl3+ though
 * Quintasan can't get used to the new keyboard
<apachelogger> as gpl2 and gpl3 are not compatible
<murthy> Quintasan: i have fat fingers
<murthy> Quintasan: happens all the time
<apachelogger> i.e. if Quintasan were to use gpl2+ and gpl3+ in the context of the project everything woudl be gpl3+
<Quintasan> murthy: I have a new laptop and I never had one so it's kind like a new keyboard
<apachelogger> however I can take out invidual pieces of the gpl2+ code and put it in a gpl2+ project without havign to uplicense
<Quintasan> oh wow
<murthy> Quintasan: oh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: If somebody would be stubborn enough to go to court saying someone if violating his copyright
<Quintasan> he would actually lose the case
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> this is like magic
<apachelogger> in what scenario?
<Quintasan> in the scenario you outlined
<murthy> Quintasan: the judge will pull his hair off
<Quintasan> like I reuse your code which is under gpl2+ in my gpl3+ project
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah which one? what are the licenses and what did the infringing party do? :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no problem there
<Quintasan> so you would lose in courte
<Quintasan> court
<apachelogger> my code remains gpl2+
<murthy> apachelogger: ah i remeber seeing a part of the code marked as a different  license from rest of the file
<Quintasan> now I understand why people hate doing copyright part of packaging
<Quintasan> it's sometimes a total mess
<apachelogger> if it were gpl2 and you include it with gpl3 software and you'd not do what the gpl2 requires you to do, then you would be committing a license violation
<apachelogger> murthy: any number of licenses may be mixed in even one code file, the licenses just need to be compatible with one another
<Quintasan> ..
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What do you do when they are not compatible?
 * Quintasan already hears "poke upstream"
<apachelogger> license violation for the better part of free software licenses
<apachelogger> e.g. gpl is pretty clear about it not being compatible with anything that limits the freedoms outlined in the gpl
<apachelogger> also duties for that matter
<apachelogger> really gpl is very anal in every aspect :P
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: say I have piece of code that has BSD 2-clause, BSD 3-clause and GPLv3
<Quintasan> is that going to work?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> gpl3 ensures freedom of the code
<apachelogger> bsd does not
 * Quintasan has to study licenses then
<Quintasan> who would have thought I would have to become a lawyer to be a packager
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> gpl2 requires you to publish the entire work's source
<apachelogger> bsd does not
<murthy> apachelogger: in case an author has done work in 2011 with emailid1 and in 2012 with emailid2 should i use emailid2 ?
<apachelogger> or was it some other license that was incompatible
<Quintasan> I'd use the email2
<apachelogger> eheh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: don't listen to me, I am drunk :P
<Quintasan> implying I'm sober
<murthy> apachelogger: gpl3 is created when secure boot was launched?
<apachelogger> murthy: I'd use email2
<apachelogger> what with it beng apparently more up to date
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> same logic process as apachelogger
<Quintasan> proves I'm going insane
<murthy> ok
<murthy> Quintasan: too much of copyright intoxification
<Quintasan> murthy: If you find yourself thing as apachelogger would do then it's time to take a break
<Quintasan> I'm serious
<Quintasan> thinking as apachelogger*
 * Quintasan can't type
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I ignored the first symptoms so it's already too late for me
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can mix gpl and bsd
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> seriously?
<apachelogger> however you need to publish the entire work
<apachelogger> i.e. the entire work is then gpl
<apachelogger> you can pick foo.cpp which is bsd and use it as bsd in another project
<Quintasan> but you can use it as gpl is another project?
<apachelogger> but within source base A even foo.cpp is gpl
<Quintasan> oh my god
<apachelogger> Quintasan: bsd is permissive so you can really do anything with it, it does not have to be remain a license of same freedom
<apachelogger> with gpl it has to though
<murthy> apachelogger: i didn't like vlc re-licensing its backend to lgpl
<apachelogger> it made perfect sense and was the reasonable thing to do
<murthy> apachelogger: will stallman like that?
<Quintasan> murthy: well, they are upstream, they can do with their license whatever they want to as long as the contributors agree
<apachelogger> who gives a shit?
<Quintasan> murthy: rms is a controversial charater in open source community IMO
<murthy> apachelogger: what are you talking?
<murthy> i like him and his vision
<Quintasan> on one hand I agree with him but on the other hand what he says has no relation to the actual world of copyrights and whatnot
<apachelogger> Quintasan: generally you simply have to be careful how you think about code ... there is the indivual copyrighted work (which may be a function) and there is the entire code of a binary artifact (e.g. an executable)... the licenses may not necessarily be the same
<apachelogger> as in that bsd & gpl example
<apachelogger> only the source has multiple licenses, however the gpl requires one to be able to replicate the executable that relies on gpl code, so the code of the binary is defacto gpl
<Quintasan> that kind of implies the rest of the code has to be gpl
<apachelogger> murthy: I tend to not care what one single person thinks about anything
<Quintasan> Exactly
<murthy> apachelogger: its GNU LINUX
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the code is not gpl
<apachelogger> the work is
<apachelogger> as I said
<Quintasan> BUT the binary is
<apachelogger> foo.cpp on its own is still BSD
<Quintasan> but binary is licensed on gpl
<apachelogger> but since binary foo is gpl because it was built from partial gpl code even foo.cpp needs to be handled in accordance with the gpl
<Quintasan> heh
 * Quintasan slowly goes insane from license mumbojumbo
<apachelogger> so if the gpl says you need to print each line of code on toilet paper that is what you need to do with foo.cpp's code ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hehe
<apachelogger> now that's of course one source only...
<apachelogger> it gets fun when talking about libraries :P
<apachelogger> also less clear :P
<Quintasan> I can imagine KDE licensing policy is not the strangest one I can ge
<Quintasan> get*
<apachelogger> or in general runtime loaded binary artifacts
<Quintasan> like half of the code is under gpl3+
<Quintasan> 1/3 is under GPLv3
<Quintasan> GPLv2
<Quintasan> and the rest is under GPLv2+
<apachelogger> actually there's huge amounts of LGPL code :P
<apachelogger> except for cmake foo most stuff is (L)GPL fortunately enough
<apachelogger> so yeah, not too strange
<Darkwing> It always amazing me how free and open licencing is often more confusing than copyright. Also, that it causes more fights than copyright.
<murthy> apachelogger: one of the class file contains this http://paste.kde.org/678890/ . there is no license type specified , what should i put in in debian/copyright?
<murthy> apachelogger: if lgpl v2.1 is i should put LGPL-2 or LGPL-2+ ?
<murthy> apachelogger: if lgpl v2.1 is *used*as license type i should put LGPL-2 or LGPL-2+ ?
<murthy> there are certain files with custom license, what should i put in debian/copyright
<murthy> example for the above http://paste.kde.org/678920/
<yofel> murthy_: That's BSD-3-Clause
<yofel> murthy_: and lgpl v2.1 is LGPL-2.1
<shadeslayer> yofel: like any usual FOSS trip, no sleep, loads of fixing Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan what fix?
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh and ofcourse, shitty wifi
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell should have taken care of that
<murthy> shadeslayer: good morning
<shadeslayer> hi
<murthy> shadeslayer: are you fixing bugs for kde?
<shadeslayer> right now? nope
<murthy> shadeslayer: are you familiar with kwallet code?
<shadeslayer> npope
<shadeslayer> nope
<murthy> shadeslayer: plasma?
<shadeslayer> a *bit*
<murthy> shadeslayer:  there is a bug i need to fix, i am not getting much support
<shadeslayer> #plasma ?
<murthy> shadeslayer: they give me imperfect solutions
<shadeslayer> oh, can you pastebin the logs?
<murthy> shadeslayer: i will tell the steps to reproduce
<shadeslayer> okay
<murthy> shadeslayer: use the microblogger widget and configure it. when you want to save the settings, just press the apply button and ok button simultaneously and fast
<murthy> shadeslayer: simultaneously=in sequence
<shadeslayer> okay, will try once I have some time
<murthy> shadeslayer: sure
<murthy> shadeslayer: just one thing
<murthy> shadeslayer: I feel that some process is initiated when the apply button is clicked, but it gets terminated when i press the ok button , this also happens with the background wallpaper change, you are going to test it, apply a wallpaper thats not in the list
<murthy> shadeslayer: i will give you the bug id
<murthy> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300708
<ubottu> KDE bug 300708 in wallpaper-image "Editing wallpaper file makes Plasma display a black background until cache is removed" [Minor,Confirmed]
<murthy> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302267
<ubottu> KDE bug 302267 in widget-microblogging "Plasma applet Microblogger doesn't work, crashes the plasma-desktop sometimes" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<murthy> shadeslayer: for the last bug, only the crashing of plasma have to be taken care 
<murthy> yofel: server up?
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> yes, wallpaper stuff is actually a bug
<murthy> shadeslayer: can you reproduce it?
<murthy> shadeslayer: use a hd image
<murthy> shadeslayer: When i run debuild -S for a libdlna package i can't see errors which are listed by a sponsor who tested, What am i doing wrong ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557229/
<yofel> murthy_: it'll be going down now actually
<soee> good morning
<Quintasan> Hi
<Quintasan> yofel: Seems like everything works
<yofel> yeah, just the session auto-restore failed
<Quintasan> but the rest works
<claydoh> will there be a dvd iso for 12.04.2? 
<yofel> claydoh: I don't think those were even built for 12.04.2
<claydoh> ubuntu has em
<yofel> but I guess we could make some for 12.04.3 when we get the new kernel etc. in
<yofel> claydoh: I think you need to send in a list of images that you want to update
<yofel> ScottK or Riddell will know more
<claydoh> yofel: someone in the forum was asking, seemed odd it wasnt there
<yofel> Riddell: btw. do you remember what kernel changes we did in the end for 12.04.2? Someone in #kubuntu reported that 12.04.2 doesn't work on non-pae CPU's
<yofel> (the install image)
<claydoh> I notice xubuntu does not either, edubuntu does, and lubuntu doesn't have 12.04.2 at all yet
<yofel> as I said, you need to request updated images. We only did for the desktop and alternate ones
<claydoh> thanks for the info, yofel
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * smartboyhw says hi to Riddell 
<smartboyhw> OK calligra finally worked:)
<Quintasan> woah
<Quintasan> gj smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, that's not joke it finally worked:)
<Quintasan> and how did you come to conclusion I was joking
<Quintasan> I'm always serio...oh wait
<Quintasan> nevermind :P
<Quintasan> Nonethless, good job.
<smartboyhw> :P
<ScottK> claydoh: We don't usually for point releases, but we could if there was a volunteer to test.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, test what?
<ScottK> An updated dvd for 12.04.3.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, well I'll be fine to test these images, but preferably we need more than one person to test
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping
<sheytan> apachelogger: v.1: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/23/login2-no-bg2.png
<sheytan> v.2: v
<sheytan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/23/login2-no-bg.png
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks, it was only one user looking for the dvd iso and asking why, so not a verified need for one at this point. I can definitely test this too if it comes up.
<claydoh> ScottK: though there are dvd images for Hardy and Lucid
<ScottK> Oh, I guess we didn't feel like it. 
<claydoh> ScottK: lol
<Quintasan> yofel: Any experiences with fingerprint reading?
 * Quintasan tries
<Quintasan> what the hell
<yofel> Quintasan: not really, thinkwiki has some pointers I believe
<genii-around> I used before FingerprintGUI with kdm and pam but it's been a while
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> I'm going to try and put ubuntu on my phone :)
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> genii-around, yofel: well fml
<Quintasan> fingerprint gui does not autodetect it in the dropdown menu
<Quintasan> but I can manually select the device
<Quintasan> it goes to next screen
<Quintasan> and I can actually scan my fingerprints
<Quintasan> but it does not get past scan/verify stage
<Quintasan> in other words it asks me to scan my finger 4 times in a loop
<Quintasan> brilliant
<Quintasan> If fingerprint scanning was working I would say this laptop is too good to be true
<genii-around> Quintasan: Do you have some line in your /etc/pam.d/kdm  (or lightdm) like auth optional pam_fingerprint-gui.so -d     ?
 * yofel gives kmail another try
<yofel> hm, at least the speed seems to have improved some in 4.10
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/23/cool-kde-users
<yofel> kde bug 277912 is still no fixed :(
<ubottu> KDE bug 277912 in general "Can't use my IMAP account's trash folder." [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277912
<yofel> *not
<yofel> Riddell++
<shadeslayer> fun, the servers are overloaded :|
<yofel> wait, what o.O?
<yofel> I set my mail account to go offline on kmail shutdown and it suddenly chooses the right trash folder
<yofel> wf
<yofel> wtf
 * shadeslayer is sad
 * yofel passes shadeslayer a fresh mug of coffee
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<yofel> maybe useful at.. 2:30 am? ^^
<shadeslayer> server overloaded
<shadeslayer> so you can't clone stuff
<yofel> shadeslayer: github overloaded o.O?
<shadeslayer> the ubuntu servers
<yofel> ah
<yofel> still weird
<shadeslayer> yus
<tsdgeos> guys can anyone repro this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315703
<ubottu> KDE bug 315703 in general "Zoom, Selection, Text Selection (and possibly other) tools not working in 0.16.0 KDE 4.10 Kubuntu 12.04" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<tsdgeos> Riddell: apachelogger: shadeslayer: ↑↑↑
<Riddell> tsdgeos: 0.16.0?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: that's the okular version number
<Riddell> oh right, don't think I've tried 4.10 on 12.04 but I'll load up a virtual machine now
<Riddell> works in raring
<yofel> works in precise in virtualbox
<yofel> tsdgeos: I can't reproduce it here...
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-24
 * smartboyhw says good morning to Kubuntu:P
 * smartboyhw needs to start backporting calligra for good
<yofel> kubotu: newversion digikam 3.0.0 http://www.digikam.org/node/683
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1132393
<sheytan_> hey
<sheytan_> can anybody remind me please how do you get stuff from bazzar?
<yofel> sheytan_: bzr branch <url>, for launchpad url would be lp:~owner/project/branch
<sheytan_> thank you :)
 * smartboyhw says hello
<yofel> afiestas: wrt kscreen: when I attach a completely new monitor, where is it put by the auto configuration? Always on the right of the current primary screen?
<Darkwing> Morning
<smartboyhw> Evening Darkwing 
<Darkwing> Hmmz... this is interesting...
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, *what* is interesting?
<Darkwing> LightDM with propriatary AMD drivers
<smartboyhw> Oh
<Darkwing> LightDM doesn't see two monitors.
<Darkwing> So, my login is spread between both screens.
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, whoa!?
<Darkwing> Hang on... I'll take a picture as a screen cap wont work right. :D
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, LOL
<Darkwing> bk
<Darkwing> http://imm.io/XfL7
<Darkwing> Like I said, interesting
<Darkwing> My desk is trashed right now lol
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, lol. You have better life than me though, my login screen of Kubuntu 13.04 is just complete snowflakes (or white blocks) at the bottom part of screen
<Darkwing> I'm on an LTS because AMD can't get their act together and update the HD6500 drivers with new kernels
<Darkwing> *On a LTS
<Darkwing> Plus, Android stuff doesn't like to build on the newer stuff either... It likes the LTS
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, oh
<Riddell> Darkwing: proprietary driver fail!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not good
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so you backporting calligra?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no I'm syncing the code for Ubuntu Touch....
<Darkwing> mwh
<Riddell> which is just unity 2d in a more tablety form?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, bascially yes
<Riddell> presumably they're not putting anything in the archive this cycle?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dunno
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm suddenly I know of Project Neon...
<yofel> you didn't yet?
<smartboyhw> yofel, no:P
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<yofel> ^^
 * smartboyhw only knew it by Calligra 2.6.1 annoucement on website
<smartboyhw> Great project:)
<Riddell> what's it got to do with Calligra 2.6.1?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, they include the Project Neon PPA in their annoucements
<yofel> yeah, but why in 2.6.1
<yofel> neon has 2.7 pre-alpha
<smartboyhw> yofel, well dunno
<smartboyhw> http://www.calligra.org/news/calligra-2-6-1-released/ But they actually say it's daily snapshots
<smartboyhw> Users of Ubuntu and Kubuntu are urged to try the daily snapshots prepared by Project Neon. Paste the following in a terminal window and you’ll find Calligra installed in /opt: 
<yofel> probably leftover from the beta and rc's 
<yofel> not that it'c currently broken though from what I see
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
 * smartboyhw wonders who can join the project too:P
<yofel> anyone with some knowledge about packaging and KDE, poke Quintasan
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
 * smartboyhw pokes Quintasan (LOL)
<smartboyhw> yofel, how's life?
<yofel> good in general
<yofel> though debugging digikam is annyoing...
<smartboyhw> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's the gathering?
<Quintasan> wait what
<Quintasan> yofel: what do people want from me now? :P
<Quintasan> yofel: I got fingerprint scanning to work
<yofel> something about smartboyhw wanting to join neon
<Quintasan> BUT our lightdm doesn't seem to support that
<Quintasan> but the battery live is
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> Unexpectedly Linux sucks at this
<Riddell> Quintasan: fingerprint scanning is handled at the pam level so it doesn't need the login manager to support it
<Riddell> it's just very hard to use without a UI
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, I can get sudo rights by scanning my finger but I don't get any prompt on logon
<Quintasan> Riddell: how long does your thinkpad last when on battery?
<Riddell> dunno, a couple of hours maybe
<Quintasan> like 3 or more?
<yofel> mine ~4h, but please consider battery size and hardware
<yofel> if I don't do much I can get 6h out of it, but that's pretty much only having vim open or so ^^
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes I'd think 3 hours is very common, but I've not timed it as I say
<yofel> Quintasan: how large is your batter anyway? (Wh as told by upower --dump)
 * Riddell out
<yofel> *battery
<Quintasan>     energy-full:         56.87 Wh
<yofel> that should give you ~3-4h on current hardware I think
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I see
<yofel> feel free to play around with powertop
<Quintasan> I kind of expected that
<Quintasan> but
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> it's kind of disappointing :P
<Quintasan> powertop?
<yofel> intel power measurement tool, tells you how much power you use and what uses it
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> /usr/bin/ktorrent
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> that's kind of expcted
<soee> hi
<Quintasan> hello
<yofel> wow, archive.ubuntu.com is totally overloaded today
<shadeslayer> Riddell: exhausted
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hard work these kde conferences
<shadeslayer> yus
<Quintasan> dem kde conferences
<shadeslayer> even more hard work are KDE India conf's
<Quintasan> this thinkpad
<shadeslayer> because, resource constraints etc
<Riddell> Quintasan: project neon help wanted in #kde-devel
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/679880/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> people from the kde-meetup :)
<murthy> hello everyone
<Riddell> hi murthy 
<murthy> Riddell: hi
<sheytan_> apachelogger: pingy
<murthy> a sponsor has pointed out to some lintian warnings which my local lintian is not showing, what wrong with my lintian. here is the log given by the sponsor http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557229/
<yofel> murthy: that's what you get by running lintian on the finished binary packages
<yofel> running it on the changes file pbuilder produces would work
<murthy> yofel: the man pages of lintian says, the infos are suppressed by default
<murthy> yofel: i have to use the "I" option to display those
<murthy> yofel: where is the lintian config file?
<yofel> dunno, but you only need to fix the warnings from there (except the standards version stuff)
<yofel> too long lines and spelling errors it seems
<murthy> yofel: that didn't show up in the test build i did before creating the debdiff
<murthy> yofel: does an outdated lintian might be the problem?
<yofel> I don't think so...
<murthy> yofel: what is the current version
<murthy> m4v: ok
<murthy> oops
<yofel> !info lintian raring
<murthy> yofel: ^
<ubottu> lintian (source: lintian): Debian package checker. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.11ubuntu1 (raring), package size 551 kB, installed size 2292 kB
<yofel> N: Processing binary package libdlna-dev (version 0.2.4-0ubuntu1, arch amd64) ...
<yofel> he did a lintian check on the finished binary packe
<yofel> *package
<murthy> the latest version is installed
<yofel> I wonder why lintian doesn't show description warnings for the source though...
<murthy> yofel: so i have to add this to my developement workflow?
<yofel> you and me
<yofel> hm... I'll write a pbuilder hook for that
<murthy> yofel: what about setting it here /etc/lintianrc ?
<murthy> yofel: "verbose = yes" this option ?
<yofel> can you enable those warnings for sources?
<yofel> I'm not talking about the N: or I: stuff
<yofel> you don't need that
<murthy> yofel: oh ok
<yofel> but feel free to enable it anyway on your system
<murthy> yofel: so when i run lintian on a change file with out any options, it will display the warnings as given by the sponsor?
<yofel> I don't know
<yofel> I usually don't care much about lintian until it complains by itself
<murthy> yofel: i just ran lintian with the changes file and it doesn't show the warning mentioned in the sponsor's log
<yofel> ok, now build the package and run it on the binary changes file
<yofel> i.e. <arch>.changes, not source.changes
<murthy> yofel: dpkg-buildpackage -b ?
<yofel> yes
<murthy> yofel: warnings in sponsor's log shows up
<murthy> yofel: if i do a dpkg-buildpackage, the deps get installed in my system?
<yofel> no
<murthy> yofel: so it uses pbuilder?
<yofel> it'll fail if something's missing though with -b
<murthy> yofel: missing what's mentioned in build-depends ?
<yofel> yes
<murthy> yofel: in that case whats the point in using pbuilder?
<murthy> yofel: right
<murthy> yofel: about the pbuilder hook'
<murthy> yofel: so the hook will do this right?
<yofel> the point of using pbuilder is knowing whether something's missing from the build-depends
<yofel> yeah, it will, but I won't run it with -Iiv as he did
<murthy> yofel: i didn't use that options
<murthy> yofel: its verbose attached with description that we don't need
<ScottK> yofel: Can haz 4.9.5?
 * yofel knew he forgot something
<yofel> I'll get to it shortly
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Thanks. 
<murthy> yofel: so now the bug status is changed to fix released, do i have to submit the corrected changes now or i have to implement the changes in the next version of the app?
<yofel> murthy: latter, it got uploaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdlna/0.2.4-0ubuntu1
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: on the other day i referred the text of a license and you said it is BSD-3 , did you google it or you know from memory?
<yofel> from memory as the bsd variants are rather popular. The DEP-5 documentation has links to the license texts at the bottom that you can look at
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: its a fresh copyright file
<yofel> what do you mean?
<murthy> yofel: nm, i am confused a bit
<murthy> yofel: files * is gpl-3+ and debian/* is also gpl-3+ . the debian/* is mentioned with a seperate block, shall i merge them?
<yofel> nah, it's common to have a seperate block for the packaging even if the license is the same in most cases
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> B09lintian added
<murthy> whats that?
<yofel> the hook
<murthy> yofel: how can i get that?
<yofel> update your checkout of the hooks
<murthy> yofel: how?
<yofel> uhm... if you just used bzr, go to the hookdir and run bzr pull :parent
<murthy> yofel: i added the pbuilder hooks to the pbuilderrc that you gave me as text 
<yofel> murthy: sure, and where did you put them?
<murthy> yofel: etc/pbuilderrc
<yofel> not that, where are the hooks?
<yofel> i.e. what's HOOKDIR set to?
<murthy> yofel: home
<yofel> probably not
<murthy> yofel: $HOME/.pbuilder-hooks
<yofel> right, so go to ~/.pbuilder-hooks and update your checkout
<murthy> yofel: "bzr: ERROR: No parent location assigned."
<yofel> hm, try 'bzr up'
<murthy> yofel: worked
<murthy> yofel: got B09lintian
<murthy> yofel: so this will get the lintian warning after the build&clean step in pbuilder?
<yofel> after build
<murthy> yofel: before clean and b10list-missing?
<yofel> after build before list-missing
<murthy> yofel: i think i am wrong
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: so it wont be invoked if the build fails right?
 * yofel reads manpage
<yofel> murthy: right
<yofel>               B<digit><digit><whatever-else-you-want> is executed after build system finishes building, successfully, before copying back the build result.
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: lintian hooks are updated during an upgrade?
<yofel> nope
<Quintasan> I REALLY wonder
<Quintasan> why I can't unlock my seession after wakeup
<yofel> blame new screenlocker
<yofel> or does it not work at all?
 * yofel needs a Vcs-Bzr sanitizer in kubuntu-automation
<Quintasan> yofel: I input my password, press unlock
<Quintasan> and nothing happens
<yofel> bad
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> wtf is going on with this laptop
<yofel> Quintasan: does *something* happen? (i.e. bad password warning or so?)
<genii-around> Sleep-wakeup cycle works here OK, just tried it
<Quintasan> yofel: NO
<Quintasan> sorry
<Quintasan> nothing at all
<murthy> yofel: the screen locker works for me
<Quintasan> I press unlock, the button gets pushed but nothing happens after that
<yofel> Quintasan: you do see that you're inputting characters?
<Quintasan> yeah
<yofel> murthy: for me too...
<murthy> Quintasan: what will happen if you delete ~.Xauthority file?
<Quintasan> I restarted it
<Quintasan> I'll try trigerring it again
<Quintasan> bumblebee 0/10
<Quintasan> doesn't work
<Quintasan> sigh
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> I'll try with the nvida blob
<Quintasan> if it doesnt work then I'll probablu disable it for now
<yofel> nouveau ~worked~ here, but the displayport doesn't work
<yofel> the blobs power management is better too
 * shadeslayer hit fun PA bugs
<shadeslayer> bug 1129990 and bug 1127872
<genii-around> I'm currently just using -experimental-310
<ubottu> bug 1129990 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Sound no longer works unless you kill it each time for each application" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1129990
<ubottu> bug 1129990 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1127872 Sound no longer works unless you kill it each time for each application" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1129990
<Quintasan> ehh
<yofel> yeah, nvidia-310 here too
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's supposed to be fixed?
<Quintasan> yofel: Can I turn off the card using bumblebee?
<yofel> had to kill it today
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes
<yofel> well, let's see
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> I'd just use it to switch off the card with solid xD
 * shadeslayer is upgrading
<yofel> Quintasan: can't say, my hardware's too old for that ^^
<Quintasan> I sometimes really hate how Linux works
<yofel> well, we are the believers of forced-freedom
<yofel> though I'm partly a heretic by that definition
<Quintasan> some things just don't work
<shadeslayer> I had a fun time when I discovered that I had accidentally removed all my kernels on the flight -.0
<Quintasan> and now it's can't load the $#$@#$#% driver
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> what's wrong with this
<genii-around> shadeslayer: So you copied vmlinuz etc off some livecd/usb ?
<shadeslayer> heh no
<shadeslayer> luksOpen > mount using lvm > chroot and install kernels > unmount > luksClose
<shadeslayer> genii-around: re: <aPpYe> uh ... my system just asked me to upgrade to 13.04.  I installed my own kde desktop from the mini.iso.  I have had only quantal in my souces.list for some time.
<shadeslayer> genii-around: what was the fix?
<shadeslayer> oor why did that happen?
<genii-around> shadeslayer: He crossposted in #ubuntu, where he was told that this is normal for some reason... I didn't check the backscroll to investigate...although I think someone told him to file a bug report also
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> I asked because this was on Kubuntu Devel earlier ( and then forwarded to Ubuntu Devel )
<genii-around> He did some nonstandard install from a mini iso 
<yofel> sooo... let's see what we have for 4.9.5
<Quintasan> YES
<Quintasan> IT WORKED
<shadeslayer> btw people @ Conf had issues when they upgraded 4.10 + 12.04 to 12.10 + 4.10
<shadeslayer> specifically, one was regarding libtag
<yofel> shadeslayer: worked here - except digikam breaking
<Quintasan> now
<yofel> which I hope will work once I backport 3.0.0
<Quintasan> I wonder how does one actually do anything with that optirun
<shadeslayer> yofel: try installing libtag-dev once you upgrade?
<yofel> lemme dig out the vbox snapshot
<shadeslayer> IIRC libtag1-dev is 1.8-1 in 12.04 + 4.10 and then once you upgrade there is only 1.8-0ubuntusomething
<shadeslayer> and if you have the tag libs stuff installed from the backports PPA, and then try installing the -dev, there's a version mismatch because the -dev depends on 1.8-0 but 1.8-1 is installed
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> yofel: it has a sim card slot under the batter
<Quintasan> lololol
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> how do I configure this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: standard feature
<Quintasan> I BET IT WILL NOT WORK OUT OF BOX
<shadeslayer> it needs to have the radio as well
<shadeslayer> and unless you added that, the radio is probably not there
<shadeslayer> My XPS M1530 had the same slot, except no radio was actually connected
<shadeslayer> so it was just a slot :P
 * yofel would rather have a 56k modem driver
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: how do I check if there is a radio?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you ask for one to be installed?
<Quintasan> dunno
<Quintasan> it cost a lot of monies so I'm inclined to say there is one
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> would lspci list it?
 * shadeslayer is not sure
<genii-around> You can get a fairly cheap card like one of those Gobi2000 or such
<genii-around> Yes, lspci 
<shadeslayer> anyway, I have to sleep, haven't slept at all in the last 2 days
<yofel> good night
<shadeslayer> night :)
<lordievader> Good evening :)
<Quintasan> ehh
<Quintasan> lordievader: hello
<lordievader> Hey Quintasan, how are you?
<Quintasan> good I guess
<Quintasan> genii-around: seems like there isn't one :<
<Quintasan> I'll have to get one then I guess
<yofel> Quintasan: can't you use your phone?
<Quintasan> thing is
<Quintasan> I have 1GB plan on my phone
<genii-around> Quintasan: I have one of those Gobi 2000 I mentioned earlier, they have reasonable linux support
<yofel> and getting another card would be cheaper than extending the plan?
<Quintasan> and I have a second sim card from Aero2 which is testing free internet service in Poland and they give 70GB/month for free
<yofel> oh
<yofel> ok
<Quintasan> yeah, you pay once for the card
<Quintasan> and do whatever the hell you want
<Quintasan> if you exceed the quota your connection gets downgraded or disabled
<Quintasan> don't remember what is it
<Quintasan> but I don't care :P
<Quintasan> now how do I switch off cards
<Quintasan> hmm
<yofel> bt/wifi? rfkill
<Quintasan> gpu i mean
<yofel> ah, dunno
<Quintasan> I don't really want to have the nvidia one on all the time
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> *sigh*, the whole gpu switching thing would totally work without KMS
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> it got turned off autmagically aparrently
<Quintasan> but lspci still lists it
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> I'm so okay with this
<Quintasan> NOW I CAN PLAY TEAM FORTRESS
 * yofel would like to have an actually performant opengl stack too
<Quintasan> MUAHAHAHAHA
<yofel> but now I ask too much I guess
<Quintasan> use windows
<Quintasan> no matter how much I hate it
<yofel> yeah, I know -.-
<Quintasan> it actually works good when you want to play games
<yofel> that's why I try to use nvidia when I can. The blob's evil, but it works
<Quintasan> I sometimes get the idea one should make a plenty of $$$
<Quintasan> Hire the best gpu people to write a decent windows server and pay them more monies to do drivers
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> if they don't provide docs
<Quintasan> then do the same thing as they did in ReactOS
<Quintasan> what was it called
<Quintasan> clean room reverse engineering?
<yofel> the nouveau folks already do that
<Quintasan> and tell me 3d works
<Quintasan> actually I managed to play Half Life on nouveau
<yofel> 3d works - mesa just sucks
<Quintasan> what the hell is wrong with mesa there
<Quintasan> maybe fix this first before doing anything?
<Quintasan> it's like they try to insert a nice gpu to a pc with pentium 4
<Quintasan> if core is bad the the whole tree won't last long
<yofel> well,  not sure what's *wrong* with mesa, but if my card with nouveau performs about the same as my work notebook with intel (which works better in windows) then I tend to blame the common factor
<Quintasan> more like root*
<murthy> apachelogger: tomahawk v0.6.0, file src/libtomahawk/thirdparty/Qocoa/qtoolbartabdialog.cpp missing copyright
<apachelogger> sheytan: yes?
<apachelogger> murthy: <muesli> apachelogger: thanks, will fix
<sheytan> apachelogger: did you see ldm stuff from yesterday?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> anyone got a good movie rcommendation?
<murthy> apachelogger: new or old?
<genii-around> apachelogger: I just saw Life of Pi and thought it was pretty good
<apachelogger> genii-around: yeah, very nice, already saw it though :)
<apachelogger> murthy: doesn't matter
<murthy> apachelogger: Malizia
<apachelogger> murthy: <muesli> apachelogger: done
<murthy> apachelogger: nice
<murthy> apachelogger: atame
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/23/login2-no-bg2.png
<sheytan> i can't get agateau to ping
<sheytan> and this sucks :D
<murthy> sheytan: who did this http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/23/login2-no-bg2.png
<Quintasan> We REALLY need to get rid of user management in it's current form
<sheytan> murthy: me, it's a mockup
<sheytan> but well, not really lot of work to make it a real theme
<apachelogger> sheytan: write a mail good sir :P
<murthy> sheytan: the user images list is monochrome?
<apachelogger> sheytan: how does the backgroudn relate to plymouth tho?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your proposal?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: KUser?
<Quintasan> or I can recall afiestas working on something
<sheytan> apachelogger: just a quick mock. Background will fit, don;t worry.
<sheytan> murthy: the users are nocolored on the list. only the selected user should be in color (don't know yet if it's possible)
<Quintasan> FINGERPRINT Y U NO WORK ON LOGON
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ah, I thought you meant the entire paradigm of user management ^^
<apachelogger> not the kcm
<apachelogger> last I heared afiestas' replacement was starting to work(tm)
<murthy> sheytan: so when we click the user in the list, the icon moves to the bottom?
<Quintasan> lol no
<Quintasan> I just think the kcm is the most dumb thing we have
<Quintasan> you click
<Quintasan> and then you have to click again to run it
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> also
<apachelogger> sheytan: I like it
<Quintasan> WHAT has happened to the policy kit kcm?
<apachelogger> also how the clock is not huge and shit :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: from an artistic POV I'd get rid of the logo though
<murthy> apachelogger: have you tried the minimal-clock?
<apachelogger> sheytan: makes it rather crowded
<sheytan> apachelogger: you're too minimalistic 
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> its just not balanced
<sheytan> let's just get rid of X, he? :D
<apachelogger> you have loads of crap in the top half
<Quintasan> our problem with the login screen is that it does not look really well
<Quintasan> wait
<apachelogger> and a datetime in the bottom
<Quintasan> nvm
<apachelogger> also
<Quintasan> I was thinking about the background and realised there isn't an OS that doesn't have that out of sync
<apachelogger> sheytan: note that most installs actually end up having one (or max two) users
<Quintasan> apachelogger++
<Quintasan> long gone are the days when 3 or more people use the same pc
<sheytan> apachelogger: i did. 
<apachelogger> well, actually two
<apachelogger> like user and guest
<apachelogger> point being
<yofel> Quintasan: polkit kcm? the thing that stores configs in /usr? was deemed evil
<apachelogger> please mock with only one user and guest
<sheytan> apachelogger: simply imaging there's only guest account left in the list ;)
<apachelogger> perhaps then you'll agree with droppig the logo :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: it's one thing to magine and one to see it
<sheytan> ok ok ;d
<apachelogger> I'd really drop the logo though
<apachelogger> or do somethign else with it
<Quintasan> yofel: hmm the one that allowed you to say "user quintasan doesn't need to give rootz pswd to do 1337 ha444xor with apt"
<apachelogger> (no clue what, but as it is now I find it not fitting)
<sheytan> apachelogger: one sec
<murthy> the logo can be moved to left bottom
<Quintasan> yofel: it really did store config in usr?
<murthy> and the logo can be used like the kickoff
<murthy> to provide the power and etc options
<apachelogger> that's not obvious though
<Quintasan> yofel: it seemed really nice until you told me about the config part...
<apachelogger> if it was intended to be used like kickoff it needs to be presented in a context like kickoff
 * Quintasan shakes fist
<yofel> kde bug 308934
<apachelogger> i.e. the theme would ahve to grow a panel
<ubottu> KDE bug 308934 in general "polkit-kde-kcmmodules-1 should not edit files in /usr" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308934
<Quintasan> hmm
<murthy> also task_structthat would be nice
<Quintasan> anything else particulary wrong with that one?
<apachelogger> Quintasan, yofel: where else would it store the config? ^6
<murthy> *that would be nice
<Quintasan> apachelogger: rules.d as the bug stated
<yofel> apachelogger: plz be reading bug... /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<murthy> sheytan: can you give me a screencast ?
<apachelogger> can't be that hard to do
<apachelogger>  Right now, this is messing up the directory structure and often leads to weird issues when debugging polkit problems (from KDE touching other packages' .policy files), and user settings are frequently overwritten on upgrade.
<sheytan> murthy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9esojVZcTg
 * Quintasan grabs the code thinking he can fix this
<sheytan> it's a previous version im running right now
<apachelogger> just mark them conffiles :P
<apachelogger> which they are anyway
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> sheytan: login takes forever
<apachelogger> FOREVER
<murthy> sheytan: the new one
<Quintasan> FOREVER YOUNG
<Quintasan> I WANNA BE FOREVER YOUNG
<apachelogger> safety dance!
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7hHx7gdN68
<sheytan> apachelogger: well, let's drop the idea of having a focused user the mockup way
<sheytan> let's leave it as is now
<sheytan> in the current working theme
 * apachelogger wonders why sheytan sends weirdly formated html mails :S
<sheytan> it's kmail not me ;P
<apachelogger> stupid thing
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> I have no problem with dropping the focus-user
 * sheytan is mocking it up now
<genii-around> But.. that short guy DOES have a hat!
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/24/one-user-test.png
<sheytan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/24/more-users-test.png
<sheytan> and i love this background
<sheytan> yep, self made
<sheytan> idea: slide from right to left others system buttons after you press the main one visable on the mockup
<sheytan> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> better?
<sheytan> yes, but the top is kinda empty
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/24/more-users-test-sys-buttons-active.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: put the logo at the top
<apachelogger> or the text back
<apachelogger> just not both
<sheytan> that's what i'm about to do
<sheytan> plus ive got a tip from Nuno ;D
<sheytan> apachelogger: what do you think about the sys buttons?
<murthy> sheytan: we need space for the virtual keyboad
<sheytan> murthy: isn't it movable?
<murthy> sheytan: i thought about the widget
<sheytan> don't get it
<apachelogger> sheytan: not a fan of them
<apachelogger> never have been
<apachelogger> one button to get a menu seems more appropriate
<apachelogger> but that may just be me
<murthy> apachelogger: you mean the accessibility? 
<murthy> sheytan: at present i wont be able to login without the keyboard
<murthy> acceptability++
<murthy> *accessibility
<sheytan> murthy: what if we add a 'accessibility' button to the system buttons
<murthy> sheytan: that will do
<murthy> sheytan: also why seperate button for restart?
<sheytan> they;re not
<sheytan> you got restart, shutdown, sleep and hibernate
<murthy> sheytan:  http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/24/more-users-test-sys-buttons-active.png ?
<murthy> sheytan: they can be grouped under power button ?
<sheytan> that's the idea
<murthy> sheytan: is the bgimage configurable?
<sheytan> murthy: yes
<murthy> ok
<yofel> ScottK: 4.9.5 SC up, l10n uploading
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/25/more-users-test-sys-buttons-active-logo.png
<yofel> shadeslayer: you wanted to update poppler: kde bug 315031
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: [Errno 101] Network is unreachable (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315031&ctype=xml)
<yofel> kde bug 315031
<yofel> ...
<murthy> yofel: when the copyright is something like this "1991, 1993  The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved" I should put "1991-1993  The Regents of the University of California" in debian/copyright?
<yofel> if that's all you have, yeah
<yofel> where's that from though?
<murthy> yofel: tomohawk
<murthy> yofel: thirdpart stuff
<murthy> yofel: *thirdparty
<murthy> yofel: why did they put"1991-1993" instead of "1991,1993" ?
<yofel> 1991-1993 includes 1992
<yofel> the latter does not
<murthy> yofel: ya
<murthy> yofel: so putting 1991-1993 is wrong?
<yofel> murthy: 1991-1993 != 1991,1993
<yofel> if it says -, then do keep that
<yofel> or you'll change the license years
<murthy> yofel: can you check what you said previously
<yofel> 1991-1993 equals 1991,1992,1993
<murthy> yofel: yofel: when the copyright is something like this "1991, 1993  The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved" I should put "1991-1993  The Regents of the University of California" in debian/copyright?
<murthy> yofel: after that
<yofel> ah ok, misread that
<yofel> 1991, 1993 is 1991, 1993 end of story
<murthy> yofel: so now, what should i put in the debian/copyright?
<yofel> 1991, 1993  The Regents of the University of California
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> hm, that file is bsd-3-clause
<yofel> thirdparty/breakpad/client/mac/handler/breakpad_nlist_64.cc on the other hand is fun
<murthy> yofel: tomahawk-0.6.0/thirdparty/libportfwd/third-party/miniupnpc-1.6/
<yofel> bsdqueue.h yes
<murthy> yofel: we have public-domain and expat too
<murthy> yofel: in the tomohawk project
<yofel> "Apple Public Source License" when did they invent that...
<murthy> :)
<murthy> yofel: some of the licenses mentioned are incomplete in the source
<murthy> yofel: they have to be properly derived and mentioned clearly
<murthy> yofel: have to take a class with our legal expect apachelogger
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-17
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> manchicken: pong
<manchicken> apachelogger: You've got mail
<manchicken> I cheated with the automated tests, I used conditional friend classes :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma-nm FTBFS everywhere, are you on that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm does it?  but yes I was going to look at all those nm packages today
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you get a chance to get debug output from the patch?
<manchicken> Alright, I'm gonna try to do the whole sleeping thing again. Later.
<apachelogger> sleep, mhhh
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1281036] Why is kdm still depending on consolekit? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1281036 (by Simon Rettberg)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you didn't file an archive removel request for synaptiks?
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> need to write code oh my
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, you need to write a kns/kded module or somethign to check for properietary drivers
<apachelogger> that feature was broken for the past 3000 years or so
<apachelogger> it was there though ^^
<apachelogger> you totally got the notification once you logged out xD
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> during logout
<apachelogger> kns seriuosly needs  a rewrite
<jussi> !info kns
<Riddell> get hot new stuff!
 * jussi wonders what kns is...
<ubottu> Package kns does not exist in saucy
<Riddell> ↑
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I did
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ScottK handled it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be closing bugs then
<apachelogger> jussi: knh actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: more importantly though, please be writing some notification thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll put it on my todo for tday
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re closing bugs, everything needs to be closed? There might be valid bugs for Saucy?
<apachelogger> see policy
<Riddell> Darkwing_: happy birthday!
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1281036] Why is kdm still depending on consolekit? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1281036 (by Simon Rettberg)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order birthday package for Darkwing_
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Darkwing_ and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Darkwing_, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Darkwing_ :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<shadeslayer> beer at 12:50 PM :3
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> there may be a problem with libkubuntu
<jussi> BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi> apachelogger: is the problem that there is no beer?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I have no beer
<apachelogger> wtf
 * apachelogger needs to get supply later
<apachelogger> whoopwhoop
<apachelogger> Riddell: libkubuntu may need bump to soversion2 xD
 * apachelogger wanted to be cool and use a qscopedpointer
<apachelogger> for the d_ptr
<apachelogger> but for some reason when you try to allocate a thing that contains a qscopedpointer on the stack it falls over dead because qscopedpointer wants the private class to be declared which of course it is not
<apachelogger> suprisingly it works when newing though
<apachelogger> (not quite sure why it would fail to scopepoint in one case but not the other)
<apachelogger> oh wait, now it is broken regardless
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> it has to do with calling delete on the object
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> qscopedpointer for dptr is shit
<apachelogger> that's what I get for trying to not write elitist code I guess :'<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw I can't reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1280773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280773 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "List of drivers gets repeated" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/Pofwjwv.png
<apachelogger> reset != defaults
<apachelogger> you need to make a change, then click reset
<shadeslayer> oh
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Do I actually have to apply the change
<shadeslayer> or just click another radio button
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: another radio button
<apachelogger> if you apply the change you can't reset AFAIK
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> got
<shadeslayer> *got it
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/EOjjJrR.png
<apachelogger> someone please come up with a better string
<apachelogger> jussi: halp
<jussi> apachelogger: "dude, you cant youse it without all the bitz!!!!!" ?
<apachelogger> much better, thx
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Language support is incomplete, install remaining language packs" ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: "Language support is incomplete, additional packages required"
<apachelogger> actually I would still call it software rather than packages TBH
<apachelogger> packages is already very specific
<Riddell> "language packs" I'm pretty sure that's used in other places like Windows too
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did't see the patch.
<apachelogger> Riddell: it might not only be language packs
<apachelogger> Riddell: we also install dictionaries and stuff
<apachelogger> ScottK: <apachelogger> ScottK: to be save though, if you could send me a screenshot of the 'mark additional changes' dialog it would be good
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> ScottK: also here's a patch for qapt that adds debug on change detection, shoudl also help to pin point the exact problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930395/ 
<Riddell> "Language support is incomplete, install remaining language support" ?
<apachelogger> that sounds weird
 * apachelogger found a grave bug :O
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> man that parsing code is shit
<apachelogger> Riddell: there really was a bug with support detection and en_GB
<apachelogger> was using the wrong of the 3 codes -.-
<apachelogger> void Kubuntu::LanguagePrivate::possiblyAddMissingPackage(const QString&) "kde-l10n-engb" 
<apachelogger> found missing package "kde-l10n-engb" 
<apachelogger> much better now
<Riddell> oh well don't worry too much, after september we'll get a new country code anyway
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> it's highly annoying that we have 3 strings to express the same thing though
<apachelogger> so very annoying
<apachelogger> zh_TW essentially is the same
 * apachelogger wonders why JT hand crafted a qapt GUI in knh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you actually get anywhere with your qapt->plasma thing?
 * apachelogger ponders how to present language install
<apachelogger> waaah, the code
<apachelogger> such terrible.
<sgclark> Riddell: did you get my email with the packages I finished?
<apachelogger> m_hiddenCfgString = QString("hide" % m_name % "Notifier");
<apachelogger> fanciest thing I have seen today
<apachelogger> makes no sense, but very fancy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not really
<shadeslayer> it stopped working for some reason
<shadeslayer> and I don't have the code anymore
<apachelogger> nevermind then
<apachelogger> Riddell: notification-helper pushed, requires libkubuntu from git master
<apachelogger> would be lovely ifyou could test
<apachelogger> UX is not the best I could imagine but qapt-batch is plenty cheap in terms of code
<apachelogger> anyone who hasn't filled out the discover featured apps form yet and wants to?
<apachelogger> closing in 3 hours other wise
<shadeslayer> I have 
<apachelogger> currently we are looking at 5 apps: digikam > kdeconnect > amarok | chromium | vlc
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> I know why qscopedpointer acted
<apachelogger> up
<apachelogger> <- too stupid to define a dtor
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you still have configs for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/UpgradeTestingSetup
<yofel> hm, didn't we put those somewhere on lp?
<shadeslayer> can't find on my page, or on kubuntu-dev or on kubuntu-packagers
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/auto-upgrade-testing/auto-upgrade-testing ?
<shadeslayer> heers
<shadeslayer> *cheers
<shadeslayer> join #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> pft
<apachelogger> what an IRC noob :P
<Riddell> sgclark: yes I did thanks, should look at those shortly
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: lts policy was written meanwhile if you want to pre-review that before I submit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Policies#Long_Term_Support_.28LTS.29 
<shadeslayer> not today
<apachelogger> going to submit for approval in 3 hours or so
<Riddell> apachelogger: submit to where?
<sgclark> Riddell: add kglobalaccel to that list
<apachelogger> Riddell: list
<sgclark> Riddell: kguiaddons
<dougl> is my bluetooth supposed to be working ... somethimes it show in tray and sometimes not... when not it say there is nno adapter in system settings?
<Riddell> that's about what I get :(  seems to be something low level
<dougl> ok - as long as someone knows I don't have to learn how to do a bug report - lol
<dougl> Riddell, we discussed this recently - you told me about bluedevil? (sanity check)
<yofel> Riddell: did you get the bluez issue worked out? As far as I see bluedevil can't possibly be working in trusty
<Riddell> yofel: uh oh, why not?
<yofel> Riddell: because bluedevil2 only works with bluez5? (AFAIK)
<Riddell> yofel: I reverted back to 1.3.2
<yofel> oh ok, then my cache is out of date
<yofel> nvm
<sgclark> Riddell: kidletime
<Riddell> hmm, new libmodemmanager qt is not binary compatible but has same soname
<sgclark> Riddell: kimageformats
<Riddell> go go sgclark!
<shadeslayer> yofel: so .. : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/auto-upgrade-testing/auto-upgrade-testing/revision/103
<shadeslayer> now to figure out if things still work :PO
<yofel> I'll look at it once I'm home ^^
<shadeslayer> cheers :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: fyi : Text conflict in AutoUpgradeTester/UpgradeTestBackendLXC.py
<shadeslayer> Text conflict in share/post_upgrade_tests/test_kernel.py
<shadeslayer> yofel: were the 2 offending conflicts
<shadeslayer> everything else merged fine
 * shadeslayer waves fist at es.archive.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> Riddell: apachelogger is this any good to us? http://remysharp.com/downloads/wiki2html.js
<apachelogger> what for?
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
<apachelogger> jussi: I almost commited your string btw
<apachelogger> was using it and forgot to remove it again xD
<Riddell> ahoneybun: don't we already have a way of extracting the wiki into html?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: seems we do..
<ahoneybun> forgot
<ahoneybun> been looking at the docbooks and stuff so much
<Riddell> the question is if it can be automated for the website version
<ahoneybun> well there must be a script that the website is using to convert them
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lp:~jr/+junk/kubuntu-docs-downloader  for the not terribly elegant code that does it currently
 * ahoneybun downloads it
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6949654/
<Riddell> sgclark: I seem to remember that doesn't matter, let me check
<Riddell> sgclark: isn't it in  /usr/share/kde5/apps/kjs/create_hash_table ?
<sgclark> Riddell: for some reason it changed, did cmakemodules get changed?
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm, shouldn't have done, should be set in extra-cmake-modules
<Riddell> sgclark: ok maybe that script should be executable, in which case it probably needs dh_fixperms overridden with -X/path/to/script
<ahoneybun> Riddell: but if we want to make snapshots then it will only needed to be exported 1) if a new language is finished 2) for a new release cycle
<Riddell> sgclark: ok yes upstream changed DATA_INSTALL_DIR so it's just /usr/share so I guess that's fine
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: at the momeny we just take it off the wiki every 10 minutes, that's subject to abuse though so we might want to look at doing it on demand only
<ahoneybun> Riddell: that's what I mean only export when something new hits like a language, release, section
<Riddell> but first we have to get export working at all to the website :)
<ahoneybun> we can't just use the html we have now and put that into the website?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: we can but that's not very automated
<Riddell> apachelogger: how did you export it?  did you have to fiddle by hand or did you use a nifty script?
<apachelogger> Riddell: script
<apachelogger> Riddell: see mails on the list
<Riddell> oh interesting
<apachelogger> wiki -> xml -> docbook -> *
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6949768/
<apachelogger> eve upstream's script, I just wrote a harness around it that simplifies the xml export
<apachelogger> *even
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: Riddell what do you need to know about Kubuntu Teams in general>
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: that mail to the list?
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu Policies
<Riddell> sgclark: it says 775 isn't 755
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: the policies are all writen :P
<Riddell> which is g+x I think
<apachelogger> what one needs to know is in the policy now
<sgclark> Riddell: I have no idea what would cause that, only happens in pbuilder
<sgclark> Riddell: nor how to fix
<sgclark> Riddell: is it my dh_fixperms?
<Riddell> sgclark: no, neither do I, what did you set dh_fixperms command to?
<sgclark> Riddell: I think  that is it, trying something
<sgclark> Riddell: kjs ready
<Riddell> sgclark: just uploading your others, looking good
<Riddell> sgclark: you didn't remove rename-kjs-binary.diff ?
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm I did
<Riddell> sgclark: I think you forgot to bzr rm it, I've deleted it and uploaded
<sgclark> Riddell: odd, ok thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: I have to step away for a few, will try to finish t1 today though if you are gone when I get back, check tomorrow for email with finished list :)
<Riddell> sgclark: you rock!
<sgclark> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> sgclark: build failures on symbols https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166545902/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.kjs_4.96.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * Riddell wanders out
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950144/
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> yofel: possibly my setup is screwed
<shadeslayer> though I don't understand how
<yofel> try to start the cointainer by hand, I've seen cases where lxc fails to recieve the DHCPOFFER so the container ends up without IP
<shadeslayer> what's the command for that xD
<yofel> uh, lxc-start -n <cointainer-name>
<yofel> sudo lxc-ls will tell you what's there
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950182/
<yofel> meh, that looks ok :/
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> saucy backoports being copied
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://im9.eu/picture/rl2485
<apachelogger> it's a spaceship
<shadeslayer> yep!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, btw, what I never got... why the uicon with the 'i'?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need help with the build issue though
<apachelogger> build issue does not compute
<apachelogger> supposedly yo uhave a typedef elsewhere already
<shadeslayer> yes, but I don't include the header which has the typedef in the class header
<shadeslayer> so why is it complaining
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> you only showed me one line
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: code is pushed to kubuntu-notification-helper
<shadeslayer> pull eet
<apachelogger> show me the error
<shadeslayer> as for the 'i' , I don't have a icon without it :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/ppumwopcf
<apachelogger> I thought jockey used one without the i
<apachelogger> /home/shadeslayer/sauce/Kubuntu/kubuntu-notification-helper/src/daemon/driverevent/driverevent.h:33:7: error: forward declaration of ‘class QVariantMapMap’
<apachelogger>  class QVariantMapMap;
<apachelogger> you cannot forward decl a typedef
<apachelogger> especially not as class because typedef != class
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thx, fixed
<shadeslayer> yofel: mind looking at that ssh issue?
<shadeslayer> whenever you have the time
<yofel> I'll try to look at it later
 * shadeslayer is thinking of doing something evil
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that icon without the ! is a jockey specific icon
<apachelogger> I see
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2014-02-17 12:33:25 PM PST] <DonkeyHotei> so i debootstrapped saucy then apt-get installed kubuntu-active, and upon logging in i get a white screen
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2014-02-17 01:02:26 PM PST] <DonkeyHotei> lordievader: who might be knowledgeable enough to help me troubleshoot?
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2014-02-17 01:04:17 PM PST] <lordievader> DonkeyHotei: I'm sorry I wouldn't know. Perhaps the devs in #kubuntu-devel know. Or they might know where you can get help.
<DonkeyHotei> anyone?
<shadeslayer> DonkeyHotei: sorry, I don't think anyone's working on PA4
<shadeslayer> it's not really a priority for anyone, and it's a bit of a hassle to get it integrated to be honest
<DonkeyHotei> so there is no free touch-ui alternative to win8 at all?
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't say that, I'd say they're there, but at the very least no one on the Kubuntu Team has Plasma Active on priority right now
<shadeslayer> DonkeyHotei: feel free to figure out what doesn't work and send us fixes
<DonkeyHotei> how do i figure out why it's just a white screen?
<shadeslayer> DonkeyHotei: try looking in ~/.xsession-errors
<DonkeyHotei> i would speculate something isn't installed or doesn't get started
<DonkeyHotei> ok, ~/.xsession-errors is empty
<shadeslayer> can you run startactive by hand
<shadeslayer> and check the output
<shadeslayer> if it's a "something doesn't get installed" issue, then it's a easy fix :)
<shadeslayer> but I think the problem is alot worse ... 
<DonkeyHotei> from run it from an X session? or from recovery mode?
<DonkeyHotei> -from
<shadeslayer> press ctrl+alt+f1
<DonkeyHotei> and run it from there?
<shadeslayer> login, then sudo service lightdm stop, then : sudo X :0 &, then export DISPLAY=:0; then startactive
<DonkeyHotei> i should add that i have to plug a keyboard in to log in, no way to enter the password on the tablet otherwise
<shadeslayer> oh, what tablet is this btw?
<DonkeyHotei> msi windpad 110w
<shadeslayer> ok
<DonkeyHotei> got a lot of output
<shadeslayer> DonkeyHotei: concentrate on the last couple of lines ( press ctrl alt f1 again to check )
<DonkeyHotei> i see QSQLITE driver not loaded and available drivers: QMYSQL3 QMYSQL
<shadeslayer> should be fine
<shadeslayer> I think ...
<DonkeyHotei> and then it goes on to a lot of database not found errors
<shadeslayer> do you still have a white screen?
<DonkeyHotei> black
<DonkeyHotei> shadeslayer: does that give any clues?
<shadeslayer> DonkeyHotei: nope, need any errors towards the end
<shadeslayer> check .xsession-errors
<DonkeyHotei> last lines are property so and so does not exist
<DonkeyHotei> before that no such signal
<DonkeyHotei> before that database not open
<shadeslayer> can you pastebin it?
<DonkeyHotei> way back, session d-bus connection created before QCoreApplication
<shadeslayer> that's fine too
<DonkeyHotei> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5ui8Mq1t
<shadeslayer> there's some fun in there that I most certainly do not like on first look
<shadeslayer> DonkeyHotei: but nope, I can't figure out what's causing it to not startup, maybe try #active and show them the startactive log
<shadeslayer> possibly they only support systemd init services ... which is why it's not working ... not sure
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2014-02-17 12:30:46 PM PST] <mbohlender> DonkeyHotei: you have to talk to the kubuntu people if you have a problem with packages that they provide. 
<shadeslayer> ufff
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's a issue with the packages primarily since we just ship whatever upstream ships
<shadeslayer> could be that we're missing a dependency, but that's purely because Active is so poorly documented and is mostly targetted towards Mer
<shadeslayer> DonkeyHotei: btw this is with 13.10?
<DonkeyHotei> saucy
<shadeslayer> right, 13.10
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-18
<DonkeyHotei> i notice there are daily-live builds for trusty
<shadeslayer> Give them a go, but like I said, no one really maintains the package
<DonkeyHotei> i wouldn't expect an unreleased daily-live to work
<shadeslayer> but if it does .... :)
<keithzg_> Active is under such . . . err . . . active development that it wouldn't even be entirely surprising if it works better just simply by virtue of using newer packages.
<shadeslayer> well, backporting cmake was a fruitless excercise
 * keithzg_ was meaning to try it on my Nexus 7 before it broke while tripping over housemate's cat, sigh.
<shadeslayer> DonkeyHotei: I'd say just try out regular KDE4
<shadeslayer> and customize to your needs
<DonkeyHotei> remind me to tell people not to get a nexus 7
<DonkeyHotei> regular kde4 does not give me the impression of being touch-friendly
<keithzg_> DonkeyHotei: You can't anymore though, unless it's the 2013 model you're trying it on, in which case the drivers in *buntu aren't necessarily even expected to work AFAIK.
 * shadeslayer heads to bed
<manchicken> Any kdevelop experts around?
<manchicken> I'm having a hell of a time getting build configs to work.
<manchicken> Does anybody really use kdevelop? Am I the only one resisting Qt Creator?
<tsimpson> everyone resists using creator... until they try it
<manchicken> Well I'll try to get it set up in Creator then. Its build settings seem far more flexible.
<manchicken> This is just insane... my CMakeCache.txt shows that I'm going to the correct $HOME/local path for the headers, but it's still pulling the wrong header.
<manchicken> Booya
<manchicken> Turns out it was only accidentally finding the QAPT includes!
<manchicken> They weren't in the include path for CMakeLists.txt
<manchicken> I hate it when you spend like four hours troubleshooting build problems that - once resolved - only amount to a single line changed in a build config.
<manchicken> Either way, I'm done for the day. I'll catch you guys on the flip-side.
 * ahoneybun installing Arch Linux is a lot harder then it used to be
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what's the attraction of arch linux? I've yet to try it
<ronnoc> FYI link in the ISO testing page to download the current i386 Kubutnu test build is broken: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/310/builds/61647/downloads
<Riddell> ronnoc: that's probably for some old alpha, make sure you pick the daily test
<Riddell> ronnoc: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/63051/downloads
<ronnoc> hmmm ok thx
<ronnoc> yepps I was on the Alpha 2 page
<jussi> Riddell: I guess we should update the topic in here :D
<jussi> this is strange... I seem to have an ubuntu session running at the same time as my kde session :/
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Blue. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Discover Featured Apps http://goo.gl/OlIky1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thoughts about closing bug 975327
<ubottu> bug 975327 in Amarok "libhupnp 1.0.0, cagibi >=0.2, kio-upnp-ms, all needed in repositories" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975327
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you know how to close all bugs related to a package via edit@bugs.launchpad.net  ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah close it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see my question right after the bug 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that I've no idea
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have the bug number of the issue that needed intltool support?
<shadeslayer> see trello
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1234106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953342 in intltool (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1234106 Add support for Qt Designer UI files" [Medium,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would be nice to get this landed soon
<Riddell> thanks, it's landed just not released
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: landed in the archive :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anything on your radar that needs to happen before FF?
<shadeslayer> huh, neat site http://pkgs.org/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: " I would prefer to use Ubuntu Trusty once it's released. It might lead to confusion if packages are available before "the masses" can install them."
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: from maintainer of screenshots.debian.net
<lordievader> Awesome link shadeslayer :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I want to check on owncloud, most other things are in
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok, I plan on updating ktp today
<shadeslayer> and making sure everything else is in
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll need someone to accept pam-kwallet
<Riddell> I'm here for you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: however, we want to block that in proposed till 4.13 comes out
<Riddell> is there a way to magically check ABI? (asks lamarque of nm)
<Riddell> oh I wonder if plasma-media-centre needs an update too
<shadeslayer> there's a abi checker tool
<Riddell> where?
<shadeslayer> abicheck - binary compatibility checking tool
<shadeslayer> !info abicheck
<ubottu> abicheck (source: abicheck): binary compatibility checking tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-5 (saucy), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<shadeslayer> http://ispras.linuxbase.org/index.php/ABI_compliance_checker
<shadeslayer> I thought 12.04.4 was out
<Riddell> I did too
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you going to review the l10n notifier? otherwise I'll write a test plan and upload
<Riddell> apachelogger: where is it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: to close all bugs you'll have to use the API to query all open bugs, or you manually compile a list
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: lp:kubuntu-notification-helper and libkubuntu from git master
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: driver notifier is in there too
<Riddell> groovy, will do in a bit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<Riddell> ScottK: qscintilla2 approved, will you handle the rdepends?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I guess he really thinks people litterally go to the site and search for stuff
 * apachelogger calls reality for some additional information
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apparently I neglected to define requirements for the driver manager notifier
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it most definitely should not call qapt
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should call the KCM?
<apachelogger> what should happen is: ask that python thing of yours to if there are prop drivers IFF there are then display event, if the user chooses to "Manage Drivers" or "Ignore Permantely" (or whatever it is called) you write it in a config file, IFF the user chose Manage you fire up the KCM and be done with it. IFF the config value is written you do not do any additional notification as we basically want the user to acknowledge the drivers business 
<apachelogger> once and then not annoy him anymore
<apachelogger> (in fact perhaps the config  should be written in /etc/ or something so that the message is also not triggered for all users)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw how do I pass a scratch KDE repo to tarme?
<apachelogger> you cannot
<apachelogger> alex got all annoyed with me when I proposed that one should be able to define everything manually as well
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> fine then, I'll just do a git archive on Alex's pam module then
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well it wouldn't have translations as a scratch anyway
<apachelogger> so 90% of the usefulness of tarme goes away right there
<apachelogger> the rest is archive cleanup which is not strictly necessary and can actually be done by git archive as well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, synpatiks is still in the archive also I failed to find a removal bug https://trello.com/c/AseQLII9
<shadeslayer> oh hm
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^
<apachelogger> you still want to file a bug for reference
<shadeslayer> yep
<jarkko> what's the future of kubuntu's init system?
<shadeslayer> systemd
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptiks/+bug/1281564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281564 in synaptiks (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please remove synaptiks from Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<jussi> Riddell: Riddell!!! amazing things are happening!!!!ELEVENTYONE!!!
<apachelogger> the mailing list is now my private notes archive muhahaha
<Riddell> jussi: pardon?
<jussi> they are selling IRB BRU IN FINLAND!!!!
<Riddell> hah :)
<Riddell> I knew you couldn't live off Salmiaki forever
<jussi> haha
<jussi> its actually reasonably priced...
<jussi> €23,90 for a 24 pack
<jussi> (330ml)
<apachelogger> reasonably priced and finland
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<jussi> hehe
<Riddell> it's £1 for a 750ml bottle here with 30p return :)
<Peace-> ah 14.04 unable to use opengl 
<Peace-> :D
<jussi> Riddell: sssh, right now Im feeling like Im getting a good deal :P
<Peace-> damned ati
<soee> Peace-: unable ?
<Peace-> soee: kwin refuses to use opengl 
<soee> propriety drivers ?
<Peace-> open 
<soee> ah :)
<Peace-> just installed kubuntu 14.04
<Peace-> so radeon  i guess right?
<Peace-> installation => nice installation with wifi activated
<BluesKaj> Peace-, ati graphics has become hit and miss on linux, unfortunately 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: with  x.11.x kernel was fine 
<BluesKaj> one has to experiment with different drivers, OpenGL settings and composting on most gpus/drivers, but ati seems more difficult now
<apachelogger> "has become"
<BluesKaj> yes
<apachelogger> there used to be a time where ever second update to either fglrx or ati caused a kpanic
<apachelogger> I think not having opengl is a somewhat resaonable point of failure in the devel series
<BluesKaj> I recall when ati was easy to setup DIR and 3D on elcheapo ati onboard gpus 
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, it's apita on 13.10 too
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> perhaps the lesson to be learned is use intel graphics?
<BluesKaj> since amd purchased ati , linux support is spotty
<apachelogger> jussi: postponing the activity for activites thing I am
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah, do so, given the lack of upstream time atm
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, yeah that's why i use nvidia and intel
 * apachelogger really wonders what to do with the apport card :'<
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/0tn1vYPN did anyone ever get anywhere with this
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think anyone has looked at it
<apachelogger> I think shadeslayer did
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: are you around?
<sgclark> Riddell: sonnet + email sent ready
<Riddell> sgclark: cirkuit accepted into the archive!
<sgclark> nice :)
<Riddell> apt-cache search modemman
<Riddell> tsk
<sgclark> Riddell: did you see my email on my symbols error theory?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes but still to read it properly, will do shortly
<sgclark> ok no problem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you might want to comment https://trello.com/c/bmg4cNW9
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Blue. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<sgclark> Riddell: threadweaver done, which finishes t1
<Riddell> yay!
 * apachelogger drops muon from desktop seed
<Riddell> gosh
<apachelogger> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64774-13-10-to-14-04
<apachelogger> much horray.
<Tm_T> much hooray, such wow?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954433/
<apachelogger> Riddell: did the foundations seed change or something
<Riddell> apachelogger: platform seed it would be
<Riddell> but I'm not sure where arches are defined in seeds
<Riddell> remember you fixed kubuntu-desktop on arm64 ppc64el
<apachelogger> yeah, but I updated after those
<apachelogger> and there were no changes to our seed meanwhile, so the amount of movery there is supsicious
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Riddell: to be on the safe side could one of you please run a kubuntu-meta update as well, see if you get the same result
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will do, later in the evening
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> that's litterally two commands
<Riddell> apachelogger: onto it
<shadeslayer> fine ...
 * Riddell had to install germinate so it's three commands
<apachelogger> Riddell: how can you live without germinate ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I actually don't see a way to get all the bugs for a source from the API
<shadeslayer> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#source_package < no bugs method
<Riddell> apachelogger: I get the same, lots of removed from ppc64el
<sgclark> Riddell: kconfig was ready last week but is still v4.95.0 in experimental
 * Riddell fixes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same here
<Peace-> Riddell: can i ask one thing that i have never undesterstood of kde ? http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/18/plasma-desktopS25595.png if i put here webcam up when i start pulse it just use the default internal mic 
<Peace-> Riddell: it should not use instead the webcam mic ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: source_package searchTasks() ?
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<sgclark> Riddell: any idea what is going on with these symbols? I am not getting these errors and updating symbols file results in exact same symbols file
<Riddell> sgclark: I think it's just the weirdness of ABI symbols, for some reason they're suddenly different on amd64 than on i386
<sgclark> Riddell: oh hmm, I do not have an i386, so not sure what I can do there
<Riddell> sgclark: not much we can do except just upload to the PPA then fix when it breaks
<Riddell> sgclark: download the buildlog and update the .symbols file for i386 with   pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4.96.0 < buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.kwidgetsaddons_4.96.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt
<Riddell> sgclark: I've uploaded the ones which have failed so far
<Riddell> (you can run   bzr update  to pull in the update)
<sgclark> ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: kimageformats has an even more spooky issue
<Riddell> a test failure but only on i386
<sgclark> right that jp2, I am stumped
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: email to lp sent to close all synaptiks bugs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, regarding proprietary drivers, I think notification should only be shown if the drivers are recommended and not installed
<shadeslayer> consistency across KCM and event notifier then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually I think I would show it regardless
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: talk to pitti though, I am reasonable certain he has a thought on when to show the notification
 * Riddell updates kwidgetsaddons
<sgclark> Riddell: pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: no valid patches found for kwidgetsaddons
<sgclark> hah
<sgclark> what directory do I need to run that in? Riddell
<sgclark> for future reference
 * apachelogger is off for the rest of the day
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, have beer for me 
<BluesKaj> a beer :)
<Riddell> sgclark: same directory as has debian/
<sgclark> Riddell: what I thought, weird
<Riddell> testing from git on ec2 that kimageformats test fails on i386 but not on amd64
<Riddell> 15:03 < ervin> and get ready for alpha 2 end of next week!
<Riddell> gosh more kf5 to come
<sgclark> Ugh not on Saturday again?
<Riddell> dunno, whenever dfaure does it I guess
<sgclark> Seems to fall on my weekends with hubby, I will try to sort out being there this round
<sgclark> I am free this weekend lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload ktp from https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in another 40 mins
<Riddell> what happens in 40 minutes?
<shadeslayer> upgrade completes, I can confirm that nothing has broken :)
<sgclark> Riddell: knotifications ready
<sgclark> Riddell: kcompletion ready
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure what I am doing wrong,  pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch does not seem to work for me
<Riddell> sgclark: what are you running?
<sgclark> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4.96.0 < ../buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.knotifications_4.96.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  in the source folder
<Riddell> sgclark: you need to gunzip the build logs
<sgclark> ahhh got it thanks!
<Riddell> sgclark: note I already did knotifications
<sgclark> ok :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ktp uploading..
<shadeslayer> \o/
<sgclark> Riddell: kjobwidgets ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you think we can drop jockey from Alpha 2
<Riddell> not from alpha 2
<Riddell> but from alpha 3 sure
<shadeslayer> ok
<jussi> apachelogger: should we have links to things like: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Delegation on the policy/kubuntu council page? 
<Riddell> jr@wido:~/src/seeds/kubuntu.trusty>bzr commit -m "add kubuntu-driver-manager, remove jockey"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o/
<jussi> Riddell: ++
<jussi> kubotu: karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 6
<jussi> :D
<sgclark> Riddell: kauth ready
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm updating watch files to make them work
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: for councl election I suggest "Nominations should be asked for at least two weeks in advance of the vote.  The vote should use the Condorcet Internet Voting Service and last two weeks."
<Riddell> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Policies#Election_Process_.28.28TBD.29.29
<Riddell> "Requirements: More than six months acitivty" that seems a bit harsh for kubuntu members
<seaLne> are there any trusty images that have kernels that support non pae hardware? (pentium m)
<sgclark> Riddell: kcrash ready
<Riddell> seaLne: no i think non-pae was all dropped
<seaLne> bah
<Riddell> seaLne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE suggests you need to use a 12.04 mini-iso as your best option
<seaLne> ty
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not convinced that ~kubuntu-packagers should be only ~kubuntu-members
<Riddell> likewise ~kubuntu-ppa
<DonkeyHotei> shadeslayer: i installed from the kubuntu-active daily-live of trusty into virtualbox, got the same black screen as the real install of saucy
<shadeslayer> maybe Riddell has answers ^^
<Riddell> DonkeyHotei: yeah it doesn't work
<Riddell> fixes welcome
<shadeslayer> I'd say poke active people with startactive logs
<DonkeyHotei> i also tried the plasma active project's livecd under virtualbox, and the onscreen keyboard was buggered
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you look at KDE Workspace 4.11.6 in staging
<shadeslayer> I have no clue how to fix it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm, so Alex's PAM module doesn't really install anything at the moment
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thoughts on how to proceed? We either don't do PAM support this cycle, or ship a empty package now and wait for 4.13 to land
<Riddell> shadeslayer: empty package!
<Riddell> or we apply for a FFe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we'll have to apply for a FFe for baloo right?
<Riddell> and for the whole of 4.13
<shadeslayer> I don't want to apply for a FFe :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<shadeslayer> I /really/ don't want to deal with that
<Riddell> gosh it's not hard, we even have irc interface to kubotu to file a bug for a new version :)
 * dougl sees the folks in here are on a topic... will just think "good morning" to the channel
<Riddell> gonnae fix the baloo daily builds in blue-shell-finder, those build failures are annoying
<Riddell> morning dougl 
<dougl> morning Riddell :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde workspace fixed?
<Riddell> dougl: planning to become an elite kubuntu ninja?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on the todo!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think kdepimlibs is out of date
<shadeslayer> in Blue Shell
<shadeslayer> I'll trigger a build
<genii> FFe is Final Freeze exemption?
<dougl> I wish... just planning on riding the coat tails of the better people in here and keep my eyes open for anything I can help with...
<shadeslayer> Feature
 * genii makes more coffee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so, I'll upload an empty package somewhere
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe it'll be a good idea to file and get a FFe right now ? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go ahead :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/pam-kwallet_0.0%7Egit20140218-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ plz upload
<shadeslayer> so Riddell can approve
<wxl> can you guys suggest which file to edit to lock icons on the taskbar? i thought i had it figured out but ended up in a world of hurt
<shadeslayer> wxl: support in #kubuntu plz
<wxl> shadeslayer: hah they sent me here since they felt they couldn't handle scripting advice
<wxl> there's a "lock widgets" option
<wxl> that
<wxl> it would be generally assumed that these scripts would be running when the user is logged out, i.e. they're sitting at the dm. does this scripting advice still apply?
<wxl> shadeslayer: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/4.2#How_can_I_lock_the_positions_of_the_widgets.3F
<shadeslayer> no, scripts are run at startup
<shadeslayer> and only once
<shadeslayer> and there are special scripts that are run on update
<shadeslayer> on every KDE update that is
<wxl> so then the scripting you refer to is of little value to me
<shadeslayer> and by startup I mean whe you login
<wxl> that being said, i'm looking for the file or files to edit
<wxl> i've been pretty successful with most things but i haven't been able to decode what changes happen
<shadeslayer> grep in ~/.kde/share/config
<wxl> just to be clear, you don't know the answer?
<shadeslayer> nope
<wxl> because i've looked, but haven't found it
<shadeslayer> wxl: maybe #plasma knows
<wxl> thx
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm this does all seem like a bit of a cheat to get round feature freeze
<Riddell> I mean there isn't actually a feature in this empty package :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've already warned you before :p
<sgclark> Riddell: kdnssd-framework ready
<Riddell> shadeslayer: misses licence information for cmake/modules/
<shadeslayer> licensecheck didn't warn :S
<Riddell> that's because it's not properly licenced
<Riddell> it refers a file which doesn't exist
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> what's the upstream branch for this?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: git@git.kde.org:scratch/afiestas/pam-kwallet.git
<shadeslayer> fun fun fun
<Riddell> shadeslayer: git updated, you can take a new snapshot
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140218.orig.tar.xz
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, got the rest too? :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: moment
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140218-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did my reply to "are we set for feature freeze" come through on the list?
<shadeslayer> not that I know of
<sgclark> I don't see it
 * Riddell sends again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did we package ktouchpadenabler ?
<shadeslayer> I can't find it in the archives
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: talk to kcm-touchpad upstream?
<Riddell> file bugs?
<Riddell> seems like an important issue, explains why Nim was so annoyed she couldn't use this computer last time she tried
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't think it'll be possible since they both use X11 libs AFAIK
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it'll be possible
<Riddell> if only by combining them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're asking about kde-workspace in staging for precise?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm it's not finding freetype
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's something about the headers of freetype having been moved recently
<yofel> that's trusty, not precise :/
<yofel> And I only remember touching cmake to fix that...
<shadeslayer> yofel: huh?
<Riddell> cmake got fix_freetype_detection.diff recently to find the new include directory
<Riddell> kde-workspace does build with that new cmake 2.8.12.2
<yofel> shadeslayer: I mean the moving of freetype headers
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah it needs that patch removed from cmake in precise in staging PPA, want me to do that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: go ahead
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how about checking if cmake backport isn't actually required
<shadeslayer> that would help alot
<Riddell> manchicken: need packaging done?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's at least nice to have for people developing on precise (which for some reason people do)
<shadeslayer> okay
<manchicken> Riddell: For libqapt that'd be nice.
<manchicken> But I need to make some minor changes still after Harald's feedback.
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=140
<Riddell> manchicken: let me know when it's good to package
<sgclark> Riddell: kdoctools ready, please note I had to patch it
<Riddell> shadeslayer27.1 GiB (100.00%) of 24.0 GiB27.1 GiB (100.00%) of 24.0 GiB
<Riddell> ahen
<Riddell> "27.1 GiB (100.00%) of 24.0 GiB" backports repository full
<dougl> how can you tell if something (plymouth) is supposed to be working yet?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you can clean out saucy
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we can probably get by with using staging for now and copying over
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> this was for backports?
<Riddell> yeah
<manchicken> Riddell: Okay, I'm going to try to make those changes Harald mentioned tonight or tomorrow.
<Riddell> apachelogger: remind me where libkubuntu is again?
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fsitter%2Flibkubuntu.git
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, this latest libkubuntu and kubuntu-notification-helper I get no notification on login if I have kde-l10n-engb uninstalled
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> I just thought of a bug in that department indeed
<apachelogger> if it is your system language but not manually set in the KCM it will actually not be picked up
<apachelogger> -.-
<Riddell> system settings -> locale seems to take a very long time to start
<apachelogger> ^ that's because the KCM has aaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllll the get-configured-languages logic inside itself rather than in a library that one could use
<apachelogger> Riddell: xapian update
<apachelogger> I guess(Tm)
<apachelogger> you should get a progressbar though
<Riddell> mm yes
<Riddell> progress at 0%
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> Riddell: if it is reproducible you might want to get a kdebug output
<Riddell> here we go now
<Riddell> oh but I do get an icon saying hardware support is incomplete
<Riddell> and then when I click on it a kcm saying "your computer requires no proprietary drivers"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's that all about? ↑
<Riddell> apachelogger: in system settings -> country/region -> language if I add British English is disables the kcm widgets and doesn't do anything else
<Riddell> this feels buggy :(
<apachelogger> I think something is wrong with your qapt TBH
<apachelogger> none of the GUI logic changed
<Riddell> just the package 2.0.65-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> well, that is going to change, alas I am on master already
<apachelogger> so maybe there's a bug somewhere in the packaged qapt ^^
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdebugdialog enable all and mail me a debug log please
<apachelogger> though knowing qapt it will be rather useless, but it should indicate whether the KCM does the right things
<Riddell> sgclark: no patch in kdoctools
<sgclark> Riddell: ki18n is ready which finishes up t2
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, or something is locking apt
<sgclark> Riddell: oh bet I forgot bzr add , one sec
<apachelogger> that could also cause all of those issues
<apachelogger> then again nothing but qaptworker should do that, so...
<Riddell> I have /usr/share/apt-xapian-index/update-apt-xapian-index-dbus running but that shouldn't do it
<apachelogger> hard to say without debuglog
<sgclark> Riddell: patch added
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded, tier 2 is in the bag!
<sgclark> Nice :) 
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/DEBUG
<Riddell> output of running kcmshell4 language > DEBUG 2>&1  and trying to add British English which disables the kcm widgets
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I learn so much about linux in arch
<Riddell> hmm, is that a good thing?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I learned the lsblk command because of it
<ahoneybun> lspci as well
<Riddell> hmm, lsblk is a useful command
 * ahoneybun is thinking of putting gnome on his archbook
 * Riddell wanders off before his head explodes
<ahoneybun> as a test
<ahoneybun> just to try it out my main machine always will have kde
<ahoneybun> are we testing baloo ?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: are you really gone?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: are you on?
 * dougl is counting the sleeps til april :)
<ahoneybun> dougl: 14.04 is going to be a great release
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: how do you like this theme http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<dougl> ahoneybun, oh yeah - I am loving the alpha... I got all my splashes config... just waiting for plymouth then brand that and good to go!!!
<ahoneybun> dougl: yea alpha 2 is pretty stable when I was testing it
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: many lovely, so hot
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: the menu animation is a bit over the top though
<apachelogger> otherwise thumbs up
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: I know right! anyway you think I could handle this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1208021?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1208021 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] artikulate" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: yea I know
<dougl> ahoneybun, err does update/dist-upgrade take me to alpha2?
<ahoneybun> dougl: should
<ahoneybun> dougl: your on alpha 1?
<dougl> ahoneybun, yeah I update every day... like christmas every day... I started with alpha1 but update daily
<ahoneybun> alpha 2 has been out a bit
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: do you use kde-telepathy
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> when I go on some IM network people start spamming me all day ^^
<ahoneybun> I think I cant log into my google chat because of my 2 step auth on my google account
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: you'll want to talk to d_ed
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: might be a bug
<ahoneybun> anyone have linux installed on a mac?
<dougl> ahoneybun, no... did not work on macbook
<ahoneybun> dougl:  ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will look at it tomorrow
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what would happen if I wasn't gone?
<ahoneybun> I want know what you think of http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: gosh looks beautiful
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I know right?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I am now
<ahoneybun> gnome shell was built  for tablets/notebooks 13' and under
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: hey
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I like the new theme
<ahoneybun> awesome
<dougl> that test site looks great
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: just needs some tweeking on the multilingual part
<ahoneybun> dougl: more behind the scenes :)
<ahoneybun> yea ovidiu-florin
<SonikkuAmerica> Just a quick reminder, I've been approved (by valorie) to set up a one-page landing for all things Kubuntu on the Ubuntu Wiki! (Check out amjjawad's LubuntuLinks on the Lubuntu section of the Wiki for the concept.) Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> (The page we're working on is at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuLinks)
<shadeslayer> SonikkuAmerica: awesome :)
<SonikkuAmerica> shadeslayer: I haven't touched that page in ages due to college, etc. but feel free to have a look at it
 * shadeslayer is too tired after working on Kubuntu all day
<SonikkuAmerica> Will KDE 5 be in time for 14.10?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> because there is no KDE 5 ....
<yofel> dunno what kde 5 is, but kf5 and plasma2 likely yes
<yofel> but it's still too soon to say anything definite
<shadeslayer> ^^ depends on what state it is 
<shadeslayer> looking at Neon 5 right now ... it's a long way off
<yofel> well, we *could* make 14.10 a tech preview, depends on the state really
<yofel> not sure if we want 4.0 take #2
<shadeslayer> true, having 14.04 a LTS is a huge advantage that we could leverage
<valorie> shadeslayer: I was thinking that same thing
<shadeslayer> yeah, I only thought about it once yofel bought it up
<valorie> SonikkuAmerica: you've made good progress
<shadeslayer> A "Why didn't I think of that before" moment
<valorie> it helps to have leisure to think!
<valorie> it sounds like your life lately is jam-packed
<shadeslayer> quite
 * shadeslayer has been on a JFDI rampage
<shadeslayer> apachelogger keeps throwing cards at me :(
 * yofel has been doing the opposite 
<valorie> it's a busy time in KDE/Kubuntu-land
<yofel> it's nice to know that I can take a bit of time off and nothing really falls apart ^^
<shadeslayer> :)
<valorie> are any kubuntuites planning to come to Randa this summer?
<shadeslayer> valorie: I'm thinking about it
<valorie> I miss you though, yofel
<shadeslayer> but not sure what to put down on the sprint page
<valorie> just so ya know
 * yofel hugs valorie
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}} yofel
<valorie> I'm glad you still speak up from time to time
<shadeslayer> all that automation work from the last couple of cycle helps with focusing on more interesting things ;)
<yofel> indeed
<valorie> can we automate any more of the work?
<shadeslayer> valorie: QA
<valorie> it seems to me that our quality just keeps getting better
<shadeslayer> upgrades specifically
<yofel> oh damn, I knew I forgot something..
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to work with the ubuntu folk on that front, going to get us on their jenkins instance
<valorie> shadeslayer: I've asked about a QA testing webapp, and we'll be getting one
<valorie> just don't know when he'll have time to do it
<shadeslayer> valorie: saw it on the card, but no progress was mad?
<shadeslayer> *made
<shadeslayer> yofel: ;)
<valorie> I wrote and got a yes, but no committment on date
<shadeslayer> yofel: valorie: I also have an email from Red Hat folks about ui testing
<shadeslayer> so we can upstream alot of QA too
<yofel> shadeslayer: put up a red note on my desktop for tomorrow. I shouldn't miss that :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: hehe
<valorie> I might write to KDE quality and bugsquad teams too, and turn up the heat a bit
<shadeslayer> I really need to reply to that thing
<SonikkuAmerica> By KDE 5 I was talking about KDE "Frameworks" 5...
<valorie> yes, we want to upstream most of the testing, and just leave us to test our own stuff
<shadeslayer> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, new branding, KDE now refers to the community
<yofel> SonikkuAmerica: I think we can answer that with 'yes', as we're already packaging the pre-releases
<shadeslayer> valorie: well, with ui tests we could also run tests on Kubuntu ( since we might be patching things )
<shadeslayer> we also need a web framework to deal with Dep 3 patches
<shadeslayer> all those machine readable patches not doing anything
<yofel> ok, copyright stuff needs more automation
<yofel> if it weren't so hard to do :(
<shadeslayer> cooking food needs more automation ...
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> same thing for cleaning the house ^^
<shadeslayer> I spend upto 15 hours a week on those things
<valorie> right, we could set up our own instance of the webapp
<yofel> build a rube golberg machine to entertain you :P
<valorie> please write down thoughts on the trello card, so when he has time we have solid suggestions
<shadeslayer> valorie: btw what's the name of this webapp?
<valorie> not sure; any suggestions?
<valorie> KQA
<shadeslayer> I don't know really ....
<valorie> we'll come up with something catchy eventually
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-19
<valorie> my email had a lot of the thoughts apachelogger had about it
<shadeslayer> oh no no
<shadeslayer> I meant what's the software called :)
<shadeslayer> ok, off to bed
<shadeslayer> night
<yofel> gn
<valorie> there is no software yet
<shadeslayer> from #debian-devel : Maulkin says jessie+1 is "zurg" (but might lie) << I'd totally run  a "zurg" release
<ahoneybun> hello people
<ahoneybun> oh 4.12.2 in the backports!
<manchicken> Man, sometimes work sucks
<ahoneybun> manchicken: agreed
<valorie> last thought on automation is of course xkcd: http://xkcd.com/1319/
 * ahoneybun wonders if he should format his / with a 14.04 iso or try a dist-upgrade
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi
<valorie> upgrade worked on my other laptop
<valorie> still on saucy on this one
<valorie> sec, laundry
<ahoneybun> I finally took my notebook out of the house lol
<manchicken> Okay, I'll have apachelogger's changes to libqapt committed tonight.
<manchicken> It's the only chance I had today to do something useful. The rest of the day just feels wasted.
 * genii sips
<genii> 14.04 Alpha2 install screen: "Welcome to Kubuntu 13.10!" 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Got the patch now.  Didn't do anything with it yet.  Thanks.
<soee> new NM landed in trusty ?
<ahoneybun> soee: networkmanager?
<soee> ahoneybun: yes :)
<soee> i see the new interface, icon etc :)
<ahoneybun> I thought kde has it's own manager
<soee> ahoneybun: yesh im talking about new interface -> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=119742
<ahoneybun> that is nice
<ahoneybun> I was just getting used to the new one (to me)
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> soee: http://www.debian.org/
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<soee> ah nice :) 
<soee> +3 (responsive desing, overall appearance, affixed menu)
<soee> building with WP ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> g2g
<ahoneybun> sleep
<soee> also it uses: <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<soee> i think html5 should be used :)
<soee> to follow modern design and coding :) 
<soee> <!DOCTYPE html>
<soee> but this might have influance how site looks on older browsers (IE)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> Riddelll: QDBusConnection: error: could not send message to service "org.kubuntu.qaptworker2" path "Process /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper received signal 6" interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member "GetAll": Invalid object path: Process /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper received signal 6
<apachelogger> Riddelll: your dbus appears slightly broken
<Riddelll> anyony replied to "Svetlana Gulotta" about cantor? I'm not sure what she's on about
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-workspace got built
<jussi> Hrm, wheres agateau when I need him... 
<Riddell> skiing in the alps
<jussi> oh, well thats not really acceptable is it? :P :P 
<Riddell> I think it's pretty acceptable to him :)
<jussi> hehe, likely
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this system notification helper says hardware support is incomplete whenever I log in
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we need to package libkubuntu and notification helper for FF?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, if you have time you could probably do libkubuntu already, that should be relatively complete
<apachelogger> notification thingum is from my side feature complete, dunno about shadeslayer's
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh yeah, about the notifications, note that they will only appear after around 3 minutes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is there a builddep on qapt now btw?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and please move you dbus foo into your event directory
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: we'll have to wait with libkubuntu
<apachelogger> I think I might need an additional constructor to get from qlocale to Kubuntu::Language
<apachelogger> or perhaps we should nevermind qlocale and getenv instead, because qlocale is even dumber than posix locale and hides the variant completel
<apachelogger> so ca_ES.UTF-8@valencia becomes ca_ES in qlocale
 * apachelogger sighs a bit and draws some graphs
<Riddell> apachelogger: will it be ready in time for FF?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<apachelogger> though I am not sure we'll want to enhance libkubuntu for this anyway
<apachelogger> or maybe, I am not sure yet
<apachelogger> we'd basically need an inverse version of Language::systemLocale, i.e. deduce the original KDE language from a posix locale which in turn is a messy thing with lots of special handling, so perhaps it ought to be best to do a simple format conversion between the two code formats and then regex for best match or something
<apachelogger> there is no 100% mapping anyway
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/ktw8U59.jpg
<apachelogger> so IMO it would be best to have the kded check Language_Country@Variant > Language@Variant > Language_Country > Language for a match in that order
<apachelogger> that should(tm) give the best appropximation of things
 * apachelogger just needs to find a way to make that stuff not so expensive ^^
<apachelogger> there mgiht be problems with en_US fwiw
<apachelogger> in a more general sense
<apachelogger> since ubuntu considers en_US to be part of the en pack, if they have a documentation package for en that might not get installed when one only uses en_US
<jarkko_> http://pastebin.com/ZC72hXtf
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does "Never show again" not work?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qapt is required because I need to check if a package is already installed
<apachelogger> sounds badly architectured to me
<nonickname2> hi. could maybe someone have a look at bug #1233662 for 14.04? this should probably not go into an lts release ... (possibly needs packaging qt creator 3.x though)
<ubottu> bug 1233662 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Missing debug helpers in QtCreator/can't view STL containers in debugger" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233662
<apachelogger> either my kate is kaput or drivermanager_dbus is something of a strange thing
<apachelogger> oohhhh
<apachelogger> python is just weird
<apachelogger> {'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0': {'modalias': 'pci:v000010DEd00001185sv000010DEsd0000098Abc03sc00i00', 'vendor': 'NVIDIA Corporation', 'model': 'GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 OEM]', 'drivers': {'nvidia-304': {'free': False, 'from_distro': True, 'recommended': False}, 'nvidia-304-updates': {'free': False, 'from_distro': True, 'recommended': False}, 'xserver-xorg-video-nouveau': {'free': True, 'builtin': True, 'from_distro': True, 
<apachelogger> 'recommended': False}, 'nvidia-331': {'free': False, 'from_distro': True, 'recommended': True}, 'nvidia-331-updates': {'free': False, 'from_distro': True, 'recommended': False}}}}
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what I don't get is, if ubuntu-drivers already needs to query the apt cache for matching packages, why does it not simply check if those packages are installed and adds that information 
<apachelogger> seems very silly TBH
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it shouldn't show in the first place!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, that is quite weird tbh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: report a bug
<apachelogger> like I have nothing better to do
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> good stuff
<Riddell> Blizzz: alles gute
<Blizzz> Riddell: thank you :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you test KDE Workspace 4.12.6 on Precise?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and no https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam-kwallet ? :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: please paste `kreadconfig --group Locale --key Language`
<snele> guys I am running 14.04 for about 20 days and muon updater never pops up in systray to inform me about available updates
<snele> when I manually start it, it starts with this wierd screen: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/Y/ai/1SYwwV25/snapshot14.png
<snele> but I check for updates few times a day
<snele> should I report a bug?
<shadeslayer> snele: press ctrl + r ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "or you simply use your existing python dbus daemon" < python dbus daemon has no root privilliges
<snele> shadeslayer: every time you start muon updater that screen pops up and then quickly goes away. It deasn't matter if you do a refresh
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> cannot be changed I guess
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959718/
<apachelogger> that should now detect missing packages on all systems
<jussi> package waiting for me at the post office with new shirts :)
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> snele: what is the screen replaced with?
<snele> apachelogger: it shows available updates
<apachelogger> what's the bug then? :P
<snele> apachelogger: the bug is that it never, not even ones for 20 days informed me about available updates in systray
<jussi> apachelogger: I think snele is complaining that the automatic updater that checks for them  (usually on boot) is not running
<snele> and I get updates few times a day (14.04)
<ghostcube> hmm Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt:
<ghostcube>   dkms
<ghostcube> is this wanted?
<snele> jussi: apachelogger: yes. It should pop up even if I do sudo apt-get update and if there are available updates
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> snele: kdebugdialog -> activate everything
<apachelogger> snele: kquitapp kded; sleep 2; kded4 --nofork &> log
<apachelogger> wait like 10 minutes, then ctrl-c and send me the log
<apachelogger> afterwards simply restart `kded4` via a terminal (it will fork and continue working as before)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: possibly
<apachelogger> that is: unless you have a dkms driver package installed, dkms itself will be useless
<apachelogger> it is not part of the default installation
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debian/copyright in your pam-kwallet still doesn't mention BSD
<Riddell> apachelogger: kreadconfig --group Locale --key Language  is blank now
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, if you have time to try k-n-h it should now display a notification when kde-l10n-engb is missing
<apachelogger> you might want to twiddle the timer in src/daemon/notificationhelpermodule.cpp's ctor to 3*1000 
<apachelogger> otherwise you'll have to wait for 3 minutes
<apachelogger> (might be that the dbus issue prevents package listhing alltogether though)
<apachelogger> Riddell: on that note, does discover work for you?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140218-1.dsc
<shadeslayer> should be fixed now
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm discover seems to get stuck on installing
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: file ./pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140218.orig.tar.xz has size 6576 instead of expected 6056
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: file ./pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140218.orig.tar.xz has size 6576 instead of expected 6056
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: now?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: same thin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doing dget http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140218-1.dsc
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> works here
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, there is definitely something wrong with your dbus/qapt no clue what though, never seen the messages from the debug log before :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: qapt broke my dbus!
<Riddell> might take the excuse to reinstall and test some upgrade testing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/ptuzj1rjt
<BluesKaj> ok rebooted new kernel version 3.13.0-10-generic x86_64  successfully ...breathes a sigh of relief....again :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1282074
<ubottu> bug 1282074 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent has timing issue" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282074
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fooey
<shadeslayer> explains Riddell's issue
<Riddell> what does?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all over the code your asterixes are on the wrong side of the space btw
<shadeslayer> uf
<shadeslayer> blame KDevelop
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: both kcm and notifier?
<apachelogger> dunno, I am looking at notifier
<apachelogger> DriverEvent::DriverEvent(QObject* parent, QString name)
<apachelogger> void DriverEvent::driverMapFinished(QDBusPendingCallWatcher* data)
<apachelogger> think that's it
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> QApt::Backend* m_aptBackend;
<apachelogger>     OrgKubuntuDriverManagerInterface* m_manager;
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your ctor could use some line breaks
<shadeslayer> fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959928/
<apachelogger>  : Event(parent, name)
<apachelogger> +, m_showNotification(false)
<apachelogger> ^ those need indention btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that doesn't fix anything
<apachelogger> you just turned a no-notification problem into a double-notification problem
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> wait
<apachelogger> module still calls show
<apachelogger> so if the call chain arrives before init() is done you now call show() twice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1282080
<ubottu> bug 1282080 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent doesn't update xapian cache" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282080
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959938/
<shadeslayer> as for xapian cache, any recommendations?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1282082
<ubottu> bug 1282082 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent wastes cpu time" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282082
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959944/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: recommendtion: ::openXapianIndex :: xapianIndexNeedsUpdate ::updateXapianIndex ::xapianUpdateFinished
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: better http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959946/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does QApt offer an interface to xapian?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1282085
<ubottu> bug 1282085 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent needlessly queries apt cache" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282085
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959964/
<apachelogger> bug 1282087
<ubottu> bug 1282087 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "doesn't update xapian" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282087
<shadeslayer> /o\
<apachelogger> bug 1282090
<ubottu> bug 1282090 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "DriverManager_DBus can terminate for no reason" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282090
<shadeslayer> ^^ will fix tomorrow
<apachelogger> bug 1282092
<ubottu> bug 1282092 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "DriverManager_DBus has unused function" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282092
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959988/
<apachelogger> bug 1282095
<ubottu> bug 1282095 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent makes incorrect assertations" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282095
 * shadeslayer will look at other things tomorrow
<ghostcube> apachelogger: ah ok
<snele> apachelogger: after  kquitapp kded; sleep 2; kded4 --nofork &> log 
<snele> log should apppear in konsole or in some file?
<snele> in konsole I got nothing
<snele> sorry for noob questions ;)
<sgclark> Riddell: kconfigwidgets ready
<manchicken> Riddell: I forgot to commit one change from Harald's comments, I'll do that in about three hours when I hit my lunch break.
<manchicken> Riddell: I believe I have the ability to merge my changes into the master (right now they're on a branch), let me know if you have a preference either way. These changes are pretty small by comparison to the rest of the 2.1.1 changes.
<Riddell> manchicken: what's the other option?
<jussi> snele: I think there will be a file whereever you ran that from called "log"
<manchicken> Riddell: I can keep it in the branch or I can merge to master.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, it is in a file
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> snele: no, it is in a file
<apachelogger> a file called 'log' ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1282107
<ubottu> bug 1282107 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent always displays notification on every login" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282107
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "Never show again" doesn't work?
<Riddell> manchicken: merge is nicer I'd say
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: icon comes up -> I click it because I wish to check my drivers -> kcm comes up -> I decide that I don't want a binary driver and close the kcm -> next login icon comes up -> I reinstall windows.
<shadeslayer> you come back to Kubuntu
<apachelogger> because of all the nice notifications
<shadeslayer> It's the circle of life ....
<apachelogger> actually I might open a bitcoin exchange
<apachelogger> it's not like that hasn't happened before
<shadeslayer> Silk Road 3?
 * apachelogger fixed ugly notification icons
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are my previous fixes fine btw?
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> test them?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1280773
<ubottu> bug 1280773 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "List of drivers gets repeated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280773
 * apachelogger done, needs new brain now
<apachelogger> kubotu: order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
 * apachelogger faints
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah know about that
<shadeslayer> I shall fixup everything tomorrow
<shadeslayer> not on the agendat today
<shadeslayer> *agenda even
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there's no agenda today from what I can tell
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think libkubuntu should be done for now, I also found another special case that was never handled ... en_US would require gimp-help-en to be installed, however since we never represensted en_US in any form or fashion gimp-help-en would not have gotten installed automagically
<apachelogger> will upload in a bit
<apachelogger> (en_US now maps to package code 'en' for both our kde packaging and general ubuntu packaging)
<dougl> morning
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger, I'll package that up
<Peace-> mmm why installing kde-full   plasma-scriptengine-ruby  was not installed ?
<sgclark> Ridell: kconfigwidgets & kservice ready
<sgclark> Riddell ^
<snele> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pp0nt5fea
<snele> it runned about 30 min
<Peace-> :) now i have understood how to change microphone on the fly with pulse and kde
<Peace-> finally.
<apachelogger> QDBusObjectPath: invalid path "/modules/muon-notifier"
<apachelogger> kded(5672): The kded module name ' "muon-notifier" ' is invalid! 
<apachelogger> kded(5672)/kded4 Kded::loadModule: Successfully loaded module "muon-notifier"
<apachelogger> funsies
<apachelogger> snele: technically you should probably get a notification
<apachelogger> log gives no indication as to why you don't
<sgclark> Riddell http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960596/
<sgclark> nevermind figured it out
<sgclark> Riddell: kdbusaddons updated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you know off the top of your head how to make kdeconnect not show in the menu but show up in Muon Discover?
<apachelogger> as I said when you showed me the commit, it will either need Hidden or NoDisplay
<apachelogger> preferrably former, however I am not sure app-install will extract it then
<manchicken> Riddell, apachelogger, I am in the process of submitting the final diffs for the error handling changes for the qapt 2.1.1 version.
<manchicken_> Okay, that's done, I also updated the review with those diffs.
<manchicken_> Ack, nevermind
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pplt3lgqx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: both Hidden and NoDisplay seem to be picked up?
<tester56> Will trusty ship with 4.13?
<shadeslayer> yes
<tester56> shadeslayer: to what comment/question does the yes refer to?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's Hidden=True, documented in the read me
<Riddell> ug, sorry folks I'm feeling really ill this afternoon, may be taking it easy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: *hugs*
<sgclark> Riddell: no problem I can return tomorrow, if you could push kdbusaddons if possible, it is a show stopper ( hope you feel better
<manchicken_> apachelogger, Riddell, okay, that is actually commited this time. Riddell, if you wanted to do anything with that, it is repo "git://anongit.kde.org/libqapt" branch "master2.1.1+error_translations"
<manchicken_> Riddell: I hope you feel better :(
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Blue. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Blue. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
<jussi> valorie: ^^^^
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm wondering whether or not it's possible to change the permission on the KDE projects page so that I can create version branches.
<manchicken> I'd like to make a 2.1.1-rc branch
<apachelogger> ohm, you should be able to do that
<jussi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/bq-meizu-ubuntu-smartphones-confirmed-for-2014-release
<apachelogger> manchicken: but, #kde-sysadmin can make you project manager, then you have full branch control
<apachelogger> manchicken: they'll likely want you to file a ticket though
<manchicken> I can file a ticket, I just don't want to step on JonT's toes.
<manchicken> It just seems like it'd be a good idea to be able to make version branches.
<apachelogger> manchicken: I doubt JT will care :P
<apachelogger> the only reason not everyone can fiddle with branches is so that one does not accidentially delete a production branch or something ^^
<manchicken> I'm surprised that they don't have a "projects.kde.org" ticket group.
<manchicken> Ticket submitted.
<manchicken> I suppose I should also be able to put news up about the project if I'm updating it.
<ScottK> synaptiks gone
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> jussi: any progress with the tablet?
<jussi> shadeslayer: Ive barely looked at it, sorry. I have plans for this weekend...
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> ScottK: but did you see the bug with the new touchpad kcm? it breaks touchpadenabler :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that can be fixed though
<shadeslayer> not to mention that synaptiks is unmaintained
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  I hadn't.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I guess it's on you to fix.
<shadeslayer> kde bug 331285
<ubottu> KDE bug 331285 in daemon "Touchpad kded does not work well with Touchpadenabler from KDE Workspace" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331285
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you try out this patch to kubuntu-notification-helper http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961564/
<ScottK> apachelogger: With debug enabled qapt: http://paste.debian.net/82945/ - Muon Updater's claiming chromium and all the qapt packages need to be added and that's a lie (I Ihad manually removed them)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke poke?
<ScottK> Riddell: qscintilla2 transition is done.
<BluesKaj> NM widget icon disappears from the panel when a vpn server is enabled
<Riddell> ScottK: awesome
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ouch
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ouch? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I hurt, why the poking?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you please test out kubuntu-notifications-helper from bzr
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961564/ is to stop it showing up when I log in?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already pushed to bzr btw
<shadeslayer> better to push and revert than not to push at all
<Riddell> deep words
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep I can log in now without getting an icon for hardware
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you sure you waited 3 minutes ? :P
<shadeslayer> because apachelogger increased the timeout to 3 minutes
<Riddell> oh no
 * Riddell waits
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay, get a language popup, not a hardware popup
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<Riddell> the language one loads qapt which says waiting for authorisation which doesn't do anything but that seems to be a problem in my system
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: going to upload kdeconnect to my ppa soon
<shadeslayer> can you upload it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sure, what's new?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mostly bug fixes is what the maintainer told me
<shadeslayer> new icon, now comes with translations
<genii> BTW. kudos to whoever was tweaking the plasma-nm recently. Works well and I like the new look.
<shadeslayer> new look?
<genii> shadeslayer: Seems to have different icons than before
<genii> ( at least when on the taskbar)
<Riddell> yep the new version of plasma-nm is looking nice
<jarkko> http://pastebin.com/vAR8ZL5n
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploadeds
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you check if ktp all got compiled?
<manchicken> Riddell: Feeling better?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the decrease to 3 seconds was an unintended commit, I only decreased it for testing ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: just having had a glance, this might be a bit of a complicated issue as it basically says, if you want to upgrade chromium-codecs... you'll have to upgrade chromium-browser (which is a sane asseration as it were), will have to have a closer look to define a solution though
<apachelogger> line 126 essentially says that you unmarked chromium-browser and line 174 that chromium-codec is still marked for upgrade
<manchicken> apachelogger: Are you doing any of the KDE stuff? Particularly any of the Qt5 porting stuff?
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm trying to think of what the timeline for Qt5 porting might look like for qapt.
<manchicken> It kinda looks like KDE is wanting to do some of that stuff this year.
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  I forgot that bit, but I also unmarked all of qpat and it still insisted onthat.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-20
<shadeslayer> IIRC qapt just compiled with Qt5
<mamarley> I just noticed that kde-config-touchpad is obsoleted now.  Is there any intended upgrade path?  How am I supposed to change the touchpad settings now?
<manchicken> mamarley: Input Devices?
<mamarley> manchicken: I thought that was kde-config-touchpad.
<manchicken> mamarley: http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/2014/02/11/new-touchpad-management-app-in-kubuntu-14-04/
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  Thanks!
 * manchicken buys a polo shirt...
<manchicken> That awkward moment when your unit tests work, but the application running the exact same scenario is not.
<Peace-> Riddell: error on 14.04 
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install  plasma-widget-*
<Peace-> Reading package lists... Done
<Peace-> Building dependency tree       
<Peace-> Reading state information... Done
<Peace-> E: Unable to locate package plasma-widget-folderview_4.11.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Peace-> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'plasma-widget-folderview_4.11.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<Peace-> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'plasma-widget-folderview_4.11.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<Riddell> Peace-: plasma-widget-folderview is there, what happensif you just install it?
<Peace-> Riddell: well i have already installed that and if i try to reinstall it it just doens't give me message 
<Peace-> but with plasma-widget-* gives that error
<Riddell> Peace-: um hmm, dunno sorry
<Peace-> Riddell: well it's not a problem for me :D it was just for you, i mean i was trying to help the develop on 14.04 reporting what was not working fine , for me it's not a problem use alphas 
<jussi> Riddell: do you know when agateau is back?
<Riddell> jussi: nope, next week I guess
<jussi> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1282461
<ubottu> bug 1282461 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent not managable through KCM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282461
<apachelogger> bug 1282462
<ubottu> bug 1282462 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent has apparently private files stored outside its source dir" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282462
<apachelogger> bug 1282464
<ubottu> bug 1282464 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent needs to reopen the xapian index" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282464
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what I still don't get btw is why you first getDriverDict and then *always* move on to getDriverMapForDevice, if you always want both anyway, why don't you have one getter that returns a complete map of maps?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1282471 myohmy
<ubottu> bug 1282471 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "driverevent additon not documented in changelog" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282471
 * apachelogger all bugged out again, can't upload k-n-h because changlog is sad
<apachelogger> Riddell: I uploaded libkubuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh cool, one less thing on my todo list
<Riddell> apachelogger: what about notification-helper?
<Riddell> trying out opensuse, they have a black theme, yuck
<apachelogger> Riddell: waiting for shadeslayer to write a changelog
<Riddell> yuck, I try to install umbrello and it wants to install gstreamer and flash
<Riddell> come back qapt, all if forgiven!
<mikhas> Riddell, why do you need to bring UML back from the dead?!
<Riddell> hey UML is useful, it get me an A at university, academics love that stuff
<Riddell> not convinced by the fedora installer, doesn't follow any linear progression
<Riddell> and Done button in the top left is just confusing
 * apachelogger asks Riddell to keep his cards updated https://trello.com/c/fuFnpLVf
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: https://trello.com/c/OUuTZcud did you see my comment?
<apachelogger> Riddell: was the plasma-nm git snapshot approved by upstream?
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 
<apachelogger> bug 1282523
<ubottu> bug 1282523 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "snapshot has no localization" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282523
<apachelogger> I am getting overly sick of this btw
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, it'll get a release in a couple of weeks
<apachelogger> Riddell: upload with po
<apachelogger> we have QA deadlines
<apachelogger> and if shit is broken for no good reason the QA is pointless
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> hola BluesKaj
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tried doing it that way earlier, Q/DBus couldn't handle the types
<apachelogger> that sounds wrong given that dbus (and qt) can handle any old binary data even
 * ghostcube gets testing kdeconnect 0.5 \o
<ghostcube> *goes
<ghostcube> hmmm. anypone the same problem, that the kdeconnect settings part inside systemsettings is empty after upgrade to 0.5?
<Riddell> having looked at opensuse, fedora and debian today I can confidently say we're still the best
<Riddell> although fedora wins points for being kde idealisted with calligra and konqueror installed, but then loses them with a load of gtk config tools
<sgclark> Riddell: morning, hope your feeling better, can you take a look at kdbusaddons, had to fix symbols file error
<Riddell> ghostcube: works for me
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> Riddell: ok, after restart its working again
<BluesKaj> Hey Peace- , din't see you there, got joins turned off
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> i have killed X i guess 
<Riddell> sgclark: onto it
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  how?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: crtl alt backspace
<BluesKaj> oh deliberately , ok :)
<Peace-> yes i was testing opegl egl with kwin 
<Peace-> and i closed konsole where was running kwin :D 
<Peace-> so i was not be able to switch window
<mgraesslin> pro-tip: use yakuake for such usecases, less chances to accidentially close it
 * Peace- got it
<BluesKaj> yakuake rocks
<soee> yes :)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> trusty vbox still has tiny resolution :'<
<Riddell> sgclark: kdbusaddons uploaded
<sgclark> thanks!
<Riddell> jussi: do you need that shirts announce on the website?
<jussi> Riddell: that would be nice, havent had time to put it on the wire yet... somethign called "work" :D
<apachelogger> oh great, qemu also hates me :'<
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I did see your comment. I'm not sure what can I do about it. Should I ask the developer to prepare the code for translations?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: you could ask the translators to translate :P
<ghostcube> hmmm 0.5 is nice but seems not working as 0.4
<ghostcube> sending files from phone to kde doesnt work here ... hmm
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: how do I do that?
<ovidiu-florin> How do I contact them?
<ovidiu-florin> is there a mail list for this?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-i18n-doc
<apachelogger> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=139239352006237&w=2 as example mail
<ghostcube> hmm ok i tried but it think kdeconnect 0.5 broke data send from phone to desktop
<ghostcube> it worked fine in 0.4.x
<manchicken> Howdy
<shadeslayer> afternoon
<sgclark> Riddell: kiconthemes ready
<manchicken1> apachelogger: Thanks for your help.
<BluesKaj> are the the kde 4.12.2 packages for 12.04 ready for the repos yet?
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah, I'll copy them over
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, great, thanks, had a 12.04 user asking whether there was something wrong with his system because it wouldn't update kde.
<BluesKaj> err upgrade
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: done, please wait 30 minutes before upgrading
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I'll tell him if he returns 
<shadeslayer> cheers
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1272687] Shutdown sometimes hangs on Kubuntu 14.04 Daily Build @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272687 (by Marco Parillo)
<sgclark> Riddell: kservice is broken, I think it needs to be rebuilt with new dbusaddons, is there a way to do that?
<DonkeyHotei> Riddell: is there any chance kubuntu-active will work by release day?
<sgclark> Riddell: is there a reason we named libkf5attica1.0 when it is  attica-4.96.0.tar.xz on frameworks site?
<Riddell> DonkeyHotei: unlikely, nobody is working on it, but fixes welcome
<shadeslayer> sgclark: probably named after the library that is being installed :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw did you investigate why calling dh_installwm makes tests work on framework integration?
<Riddell> sgclark: kdbusaddons is built, just retry kservice no?
<Riddell> sgclark: kservice is also built, what's the issue?
<sgclark> Riddell: correct, shlibs called mispelled dbusaddons, just rebuild
<sgclark> Riddell: will correct itself
<sgclark> Riddell: kservice that is
<Riddell> sgclark: the source package attica-kf5 was renamed to stop it clashing with attica that builds with qt4
<Riddell> sgclark: libkf5attica1.0 binary package is named after the library
<sgclark> Riddell: right, got that, was confused on 1.0, but clarified nw
<Peace-> Riddell: the flash kcm module isn't on repos ?
<Riddell> flash kcm module?
<Peace-> Riddell: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/flashkubuntu.png
<Peace-> Riddell: it's on flashplayer tar.gz that you can get from adobe http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/20/plasma-desktopF26020.png
<Riddell> I don't know anything about it I'm afraid, packages welcome but
<yofel_> bah, missed him. adobe-flash-properties-kde is in partner
<shadeslayer> yofel: any news on the lxc front?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to announce KDE SC 4.12.2 + KDE Workspace 4.11.6 on Kubuntu News
<sgclark> Riddell: attica ready
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry to bug you, kservice needs to be rebuilt, clogging up the works.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm not sure how to solve this tbh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1280773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280773 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "List of drivers gets repeated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> shadeslayer: not really, was busy yesterday. I'm looking at it now
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw I see a strigi merge
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm... I'm running it now. But at least the setup step seems to work. It's installing packages for saucy.
<yofel> Where did your test fail again?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966771/
<shadeslayer> yofel: if it works for you, please file for a merge
<yofel> configuring upgrader for LTS upgrade
<yofel> that's precise->trusty?
<yofel> ok, seems like I'm not at that point yet
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think that would need a new branch just for the profiles. I remember doing a bunch of LXC changes that I'm not sure should go upstream. (At least not until I look over the diff again)
<yofel> hm... actually... I remember seeing an LXC network failure once after an upgrade
<yofel> brrrrrrr
<yofel> it failed
<shadeslayer> same backlog?
<yofel> not quite, but same error in the end http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966802/
<shadeslayer> same backtrace too
<yofel> yeah, the container is trash
<yofel> hm
<yofel> or not o.O
<yofel> shadeslayer: does ubuntu actually use LXC? I remember that at least the qemu backend worked fine  last year
<yofel> we just had no hardware for it
<shadeslayer> I think so
<shadeslayer> atleast stgraber was working on it IIRC
<yofel> hm, lets see if I can figure out what happens
<yofel> yeah, I remember that
<yofel> I *think* there's a race condition somewhere. If I run the upgrade process again after the bootstrap was done it starts upgrading
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> at least it seems to be doing something. Sadly you don't see the package download process during upgrade, but I have something causing network traffic
<pedahzur> Not sure if this is a dev question, but since it's KDE backports, I'll ask. So, I have "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main" enabled for my system. Today I see there is an update.  Running dist-upgrade tells me that kdm and kubuntu-desktop will be removed. I know kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, but removing kdm seems a bit worrisome. Thoughts?
<Peace-> pedahzur: well kdm it's the login stuff
<Peace-> pedahzur:btw you should check if you have lightdm 
<Peace-> cuz it's the default login manager 
<yofel> pedahzur: could you please run 'apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true dist-upgrade' and pastebin the output after cancelling? Thanks!
<yofel> Peace-: about your flash question earlier: adobe-flash-properties-kde is in partner if you're looking for it
<yofel> don't ask me why the installer doesn't have it
<Peace-> yofel:  on 14.04^?
<yofel> likely not, unless partner has already been uploaded. The saucy package should work though
<Peace-> yofel: infact
<Peace-> ok yofel perfect 
<Peace-> i have installed it manually btw :D 
<Peace-> yofel: i had to use it because i was trying to record a video with flashplayer
<Peace-> yofel: and i am not able to activate the website from flashplayer i mean from here https://www.youtube.com/my_webcam?privacy=public
<Peace-> yofel: flashplayer refuses to be clickable
<yofel> I fear I can't help there..
<pedahzur> Peace-: No lightdm installed.
<Peace-> yofel: no problem yofel with kcm module i was be able to do the job
<pedahzur> yofel: Here you go. Looks like a couple broken deps. https://gist.github.com/jkugler/9121933
<Peace-> pedahzur: ok so if you remove kdm you will not have a login manager 
<pedahzur> Peace-: Right.
<Peace-> pedahzur: so basically you will not able to login graphically 
<pedahzur> Peace-: startx isn't a command I've run for quite a while. :)
<Peace-> ctrl alt f3 will help ;)
<Peace-> pedahzur: ok 
<Peace-> pedahzur: just install lightdm and lightdm-kde-greeter 
<yofel> odd, let me try to reproduce that
<pedahzur> yofel: Kubuntunix in #kubuntu said he installed a new sysv-rc package from http://ppa.launchpad.net/dirk-computer42/c42-backport/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sysvinit/  Which is great that he got it working, but one probably should nothave to do that, correct? :)
<pedahzur> user *Kubuntuix
<yofel> not really, I'm looking into it
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> I think debhelper messed something up here :/
<yofel> shadeslayer: why did we need a debhelper backport again?
<yofel> pedahzur: I have a fix, might take 2-3 hours until it's in the PPA though
<yofel> thanks for bringing this up
<yuriy> I also ran into this kdm problem. it got removed.
<yuriy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yuriy>  kdm : Depends: sysv-rc (>= 2.88dsf-24) but 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu11.1 is to be installed or
<yuriy>                 file-rc (>= 0.8.16) but it is not installable
<pedahzur> yofel: You're welcome. Thanks for the quick turn-around!
<shadeslayer> yofel: cuz cmake
<yofel> ah right :/
<shadeslayer> bluedevil, y u no connect to speaker
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1282770] PPA (Kubuntu-backports) update 4.12.2 removed KDM & kubuntu-desktop – reinstall fails @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1282770 (by Flames_in_Paradise)
<miseria> la palabra manipuladora que dice un perdedor y arrogante pacifista si no estas conmigo, eres mi enemigo  bienvenidos httpcastroruben.com temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival
<yuriy> thank you yofel!
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1282770] PPA (Kubuntu-backports) update 4.12.2 removed KDM & kubuntu-desktop – reinstall fails @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1282770 (by Flames_in_Paradise)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-21
<Riddell> hi manchicken, I just uploaded libqapt and muon
 * manchicken happy-dances
<Riddell> however muon doesn't show many packages
<Riddell> only 2 games
<manchicken> ?
<manchicken> So are you saying it looks like I broke something?
<Riddell> it looks like something is broken on my computer
<Riddell> beyond that I don't know what's going on
<manchicken> Check your sources.list maybe?
<Riddell> rebuilding xapian index
<Riddell> nope, still only 2 games
<Riddell> however, a problem for tomorrow
<pedahzur> yofel: An apt-get update shows that it doesn't want to remove kdm.  Will try the upgrade later. Thanks again!
<genii> Hey guys, I'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968956/
<genii> Was the sig changed?
 * genii makes more coffee
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Peace-> lordievader: g m
<lordievader> Hey Peace-, how are you doing?
<Peace-> fine :D
<Peace-> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Peace->  kde-config-telepathy-accounts : Depends: libktpcommoninternalsprivate7 but it is not going to be installed
<Peace-> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Peace-> always 14.04
<apachelogger> Mamarok: do you want to create the amarok image for muon featured apps?
<Mamarok> image as in picture?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: stylishly cropped screenshot basically
<apachelogger> Mamarok: or proper artwork, whatever you deem suitable
<apachelogger> http://jacknjoe.com/images/view/4/a9fee7.png http://jacknjoe.com/images/view/7/404dcc.png http://jacknjoe.com/images/view/13/8bb4d9.png http://jacknjoe.com/images/view/3/752483.png
<apachelogger> examples from muon upstream
<Mamarok> what size would you want?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: 758x300
<Mamarok> our Spashscreen would be a nice idea
<Mamarok> Splashscreen
<apachelogger> if you have a wide enough version of that
<Mamarok> Hm, I guess so, markey uses it as his profile background in G+
<apachelogger> or you could do something like that first picture I posted
<Mamarok> erm, that the name of the app?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> it's a game called passage
<Mamarok> well, the splashscreen has the name
<apachelogger> actually I think the black margin is part of the game ^^
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ah, sorry, I meant the margin thing
<apachelogger> that beign said if you don't put the name inside the margin and the margin is too big it also looks bad
<apachelogger> oh well, depends a lot on what size of the splash you have 
<Mamarok> let me digg that, moment
<apachelogger> Mamarok: mh, actually the resolution is slightly wider, my notes are incorrect :'<
<Mamarok> as in?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: seems to be 780x300
<apachelogger> still trying to find the code though
<Mamarok> hm, I suck at image editing, the splash-screen I have here is 550x413, let me see if I find another one
<Mamarok> I can offer you a 780x400
<apachelogger> Mamarok: crop it to 780x310 and it'll be perfect ^^
<apachelogger> that's actually also still like 3 pixels off
<apachelogger> will have to talk to apol
<Mamarok> nah, cropping more would be horrible, the ratio would look terrible, but maybe somebody with better image editing skills than me can work on it
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I can try
<Mamarok> the size is really awkward tbh
<Mamarok> moment, I upload it
<apachelogger> aaaaaaahhh, the banner scales with the window
<apachelogger> the madness
<Mamarok> here you are: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/21/are_you_ready_to_amarok-croped.png
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> amichair: another option might be to crop the top?
<apachelogger> eh, Mamarok
<apachelogger> amichair: sry
<Mamarok> yeah, but I prefer not to, the name would disappear
<Mamarok> one idea would be to cut the top bar with the name and move it a bit more down
<Mamarok> that is where my editing skilly come to the limit, would probably take me hours to do that
<Mamarok> skills*
<apachelogger> Mamarok: http://i.imgur.com/idTcYqj.png
<apachelogger> Mamarok: cutting the top looks weird
<apachelogger> one possiblity would be to recreate the header
<apachelogger> i.e. crop the present header away, create a new one on the resulting image
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Aa24DME.png
<Mamarok> well, that doesn't look that weird, I just don't like the monochrome logo, I just hate that tbh
<Mamarok> the wolf should be blue and shaded
<apachelogger> file a bug plz
<Mamarok> the idea to use monochorme icons in the systray is terrible
<Mamarok> I already did, years ago
<apachelogger> Mamarok: against discover
<Mamarok> we habve a logo, use that
<apachelogger> nothing we can do about systray :P
<Mamarok> have*
<apachelogger> the one in discover TBH might be a bug to begin with
<Mamarok> well, use the logo, don't use that monochorme rubbish
<apachelogger> since the themeing runs through plasma it might be that the plasma icon cache injects the tray icon for some reason
<apachelogger> Mamarok: right, so report a bug please
<Mamarok> oh my :(
<Mamarok> ok
<jussi> that has to be one of the more ugly applications we have :/
<Mamarok> where? ist that part of muon in bko?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: muon/disover
<Mamarok> nvm, found it
<Mamarok> ok, bug 331375 filed
<ubottu> bug 300935 in xorg (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #331375 missing "/etc/X11/rgb.txt" file and broken link to it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300935
<Mamarok> gah: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331375
<ubottu> KDE bug 331375 in discover "Please use the colored Amarok logo, not the monochrome one" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jussi> Mamarok: kde bug 331375 ;)
<ubottu> KDE bug 331375 in discover "Please use the colored Amarok logo, not the monochrome one" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331375
<Mamarok> ah, didn't know that trick, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<apachelogger> Riddell: today's image notifies of incomplete language support when installed without internet and goes on to install support ^^
<soee> any idea why in muon if we check Changes list for package nvidia-prime we have this html code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970707/ ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga :)
<apachelogger> soee: because changelogs for the devel series are not always published when the package goes live
<apachelogger> (though I thought I had someone fix the html displaying)
<apachelogger> guess I thought wrong ^^
<apachelogger> soee: might be worth filing a bug
<apachelogger> I am not sure there is one
<sgclark> Riddell: ktextwidgets readdy
<apachelogger> soee: bug filing against muon btw
<sgclark> Riddell: Attica is still 4.95.0, can you review
<apachelogger> new progress numbers: 27 todo, 14 doing, 57 (!) done, 16 postponed, 9 abandoned 
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> 57? awesome
<sgclark> Riddell: kxmlgui ready
<Riddell> sgclark: yay
<sgclark> Riddell: kjobwidgets is still 4.95.0 in PPA can you check that and upload new
<Riddell> sgclark: done
<sgclark> Riddell: kbookmarks ready
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: kcmutils ready
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<sgclark> Riddell: kio ready
<ScottK> apachelogger: Here's another attempt at demonstrating the qapt/muon-updater problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972095/
<ScottK> This time it should have insisted on no additional packages and it still wanted them all.
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: 386 symbols patched in kio
<Riddell> sgclark: voila
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have any small tasks to do?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the kconf upgrade script?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which one?
<Riddell> needs rekonq replaced with firefox in kickoff on upgrade
<shadeslayer> I think I did that?
<Riddell> oh? didn't work
<Riddell> I have nothing in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/
<shadeslayer> possibly not released
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah needs releasing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1268931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268931 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "need kconf_update for kickoffrc" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm still no build kio on i386?
<sgclark> multiple libs, patch inc
<sgclark> RiddellK kio ready, I expect 2 more for libs left
<Riddell> sgclark: oh right, what a hassle
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got a moment to review http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972483/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: groovy, uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in that case you can write a news story on kubuntu.org for 4.12.6  and one for jussi's polo shirts :)
<shadeslayer> heh, I'm not good with news articles
<shadeslayer> my blogs are short and to the point and filled with technical mumbo jumbo
<shadeslayer> not good for promo work :P
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in that case you can help sgclark and fix kf5 packages :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure
<sgclark> Riddell: kdeclarative ready
<sgclark> Riddell: kinit ready
<sgclark> Riddell: scratch kinit a moment
<sgclark> Riddell: kinit is really ready now
<ahoneybun> valorie: !
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how's life?
<ahoneybun> hows the house work?
<valorie> almost done with the first half!
<valorie> I've taken a shower in my new bath, brushed my teeth using the new sink, etc.
<valorie> no door yet, or towel bar etc, but we're nearly there
<ahoneybun> cool
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> pretty good got my new case for my phone
<valorie> which phone did you get again?
 * valorie is still liking the htc one
<ahoneybun> htc one
<ahoneybun> valorie: wait a sec going to show you something
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-22
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<valorie> nice
<valorie> if a bit gray
<valorie> I would improve the wording on the changing panels as well
<valorie> overall, very attractive
<ahoneybun> valorie: the panels are kinda cut and paste at this point
<ahoneybun> and the wallpaper needs to be changed
<valorie> before they are given to the translators, they should be edited
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> if you send me the text, I can work on it
<ahoneybun> just holding text
<ahoneybun> I need to check something brb
<manchicken> apachelogger: Do you mind if I keep this QApt roadmap board in the Kubuntu org?
<manchicken> (in trello)
<manchicken> Is anybody testing anything based on the libqapt build yet?
<yofel> now this is a new one:
<yofel>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR   SWAP S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                                                                                                   
<yofel> 31838 yofel     20   0 7415.8m 3.304g   8.3m 3.493g S   0.0 43.1 135:13.19 /usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder --identifier akonadi_nepomuk_feeder
<yofel> ~7GiB of memory usage is a bit excessive...
<manchicken> It'll be fine, you didn't need that memory. Did you?
<valorie> yofel: you are far enough away from the Ukrainian riots and stuff to be safe, right?
<yofel> manchicken: well, as the system was just idling around no... But seeing swap pretty much all used up never gives me a good feeling ^^
<manchicken> heh
<yofel> valorie: I'm nowhere near there
<valorie> good
<valorie> I know that part of Ukraine used to be Polish
<valorie> and as I understand it, that's the part that wants to be closer to Europe
<yofel> btw. I live in germany so you're probably worrying about the wrong person. The nearest person I could think about would be Quintasan, but even he's in the wrong country
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> You are Polish though, right?
 * valorie needs to erase the labels
<valorie> I guess
<yofel> valorie: nope, german with origins in croatia
<valorie> ok, I was totally off-base
<valorie> I think teo lives in Croatia part of the time
 * ahoneybun might have gone windows again
<valorie> my husband uses windows; dunno how he can stand it
<valorie> I really don't like using his machine
<ahoneybun> but games!
<valorie> I tried to get into games when my kids were little, but I never got to where I was *in* the game
<valorie> the way I can enter into a book, a movie, or even a good TV show
<valorie> I think it's like language learning -- once you get past a certain age, it will never be natural
<valorie> I'm sort of good at dropping into an activity, too -- as in doing art, even seeing fine art, listening to music, etc.
<ahoneybun> yea I have so much money into to steam lol
<valorie> don't a lot of the steam games run on linux?
<ahoneybun> not AAA ones
<ahoneybun> bioshock, borderlands 
<valorie> I asked in a recent blog post about books whether anyone has a game that has changed their outlook on life the way a great book or movie can
<valorie> ooo, I did get some answers on g+
<valorie> I wish blogger didn't hide those
<valorie> or that goddam g+ worked in freaking chromium
<valorie> gha
<valorie> gah
<valorie> time for the olympics, I think
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Quintasan> valorie: My father is currently in Ukraine, he said that most parts are safe
<Quintasan> valorie: Anyways, nothing's happening here.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-23
 * genii sips
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<genii> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, genii. How are you two?
<genii> lordievader: Trying to stay awake until Olympic Hockey final Canada vs Sweden starts
<genii> And we're out of coffee here
<lordievader> genii: Switch to the disgusting Redbull.
<genii> I'd have to walk 30-40 minutes to a store that sells it
<genii> And then I'd buy a tin of coffee there
 * valorie shares the cold brew coffee with genii
<soee> it's beautiful morning here in Polnad :) i feel so good :D
 * genii bearhugs valorie
<valorie> "-)
<valorie> coffee is for sharing
<valorie> oooo, lopsided smiley
<valorie> :-)
<genii> Well, unless it's the last cup. Then every man ( or woman) for themselves
<valorie> I always have a batch in the fridge, ready for straining
<valorie> 98 nicks.... not sure I could give a cuppa to everyone though
<valorie> but there is always tea
<genii> Blackcurrant tea rocks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283692] My graphic card seems incompatible with Kubuntu 13.10 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283692 (by genetin)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: hi
<Quintasan> yofel: This is probably the worst semester I've ever had
<Quintasan> Last exam is tomorrow and the next semester beings the day after tomorrow
<Quintasan> yofel: and guess what, even more Java ;_;
 * Quintasan cringes
<yofel> that's an early semester start o.O
<BluesKaj> hi Quintasan ,good luck with your exam
<Quintasan> yofel: More like lack or break
<Quintasan> of*
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Thanks, there is no knowledge needed on that exam
 * Quintasan believes the prof basically rolls d6 and that's your grade
<Quintasan> yofel: Speaking of studies, this semester I'm having Software Engineering 101
<Quintasan> Apparently it's UML and more UML
<Quintasan> and we will be desining an application for the whole semester not to code it in the end :D
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, good one :)
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Tell me more about - tomorrow is the third attempt
<Quintasan> I didn't manage to "roll" a positive grade last two times
 * Quintasan shrugs
<Quintasan> I don't even know how things work here anymore 
<yofel> Quintasan: sounds very useful.
<yofel> Then again, there are code generators, so there's some point to it
<Quintasan> I'll decide on that when the course starts.
<Quintasan> But it doesn't sound very interesting
<jussi> bit disappointing, the lack of orders for the female shirts  :/
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder what t-shirt size Nim is
<Riddell> I should probably know this
<apachelogger> bug 1283753 a sleep
<apachelogger> I broke the bots
<apachelogger> zomg
<ubottu> bug 1283753 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kde session hangs when konqueror/rekonq interacts with kcookiejar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283753
 * ahoneybun needs to order a shirt
<apachelogger> !info digikam trusty
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 3917 kB, installed size 15542 kB
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't 4.0.0 out already?
<apachelogger> oh, still beta
 * apachelogger sighs and cries a bit
<apachelogger> the digikam tarball
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6982710/ a useful description exactly?
<apachelogger>  File digikam_3.5.0-0ubuntu7.debian.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> pitti :@
<ScottK> Quintasan: Don't forget about Umbrello for your UML needs.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: don't forget to plan trice the time for uml if you use umbrello
<Riddell> apachelogger: no and it won't be out until june or so
<Riddell> somebody nominated me for an award, up against gnome Mike McQuaid http://www.opensourceawards.org/index.php/awards-shortlist
<jussi> can we have LIM also please someone? 
<Riddell> LIM?
<jussi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzFXRz-b3Ns&feature=youtu.be
<ahoneybun> hello people
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283820] content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - in... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283820 (by avlas)
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283820] content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - in... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283820 (by avlas)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mirv> mornings
<Mirv> sitter: mornings. we're still blocked by not having plasma-workspace ubuntu2 uploaded, which blocks kglobalaccel, which blocks me building the three packages I'd like
<Mirv> I kicked a couple of rebuilds during the weekend and it seems this is the last step for kf5 5.7.0
<Mirv> but I didn't dare to go to your staging and start uploading a package from there, even though I found it :)
 * sitter beats Riddell with a stick
<soee> good morning
<sitter> Mirv: [ubuntu/vivid-proposed] plasma-workspace 4:5.2.0-0ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<Mirv> sitter: thank you! and it just turned out our Train (CI) is dead at the moment due to disk space so I'll anyway have an hour or two do to builds in the PPA
<sitter> ^^
<soee> since few days in vivid: libdebconf-kde1 : Depends: debconf-kde-data (= 1.0.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not installed
<sitter> high tech continous integration system stopped by not having enough empty buckets to put things into xD
 * sitter has a similar problem on kci but doesn't know why, all builds delayed by 4 hours on the launchpad build step for some reason
<sitter> someone needs to port kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<sitter> soee: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade
<soee> sitter: nothing more than i paste before http://paste.ubuntu.com/10251689/
<sitter> what the
<soee> i can do force overwrite and it will work though
<sitter> soee:  sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true -f install
<sitter> paste the output
<sitter> then run upgrade again
<sitter> paste the output
<sitter> sounds a bit odd though
<sitter> perhaps it's because the lib is multiarch:same but the data doesn't have multiarch declared at all
<soee> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10251699/
<sitter> AHA
<soee> several people reported it and thers a bug on launchpad 
<sitter> no one reads bug reports
<sitter> ever
<sitter>   Uploading debconf-kde_1.0.1-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<sitter> soee: ^
<sitter> should be built in an hour or so
<soee> sitter: cool, thank you :)
<sitter> Mirv: so, I am getting qt 5.4 this week? :)
<Mirv> sitter: hopefully still today, yes...
<sitter> \o/
<sitter> dh: unable to load addon kubuntu-l10n: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/kubuntu_l10n.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Debian::Debhelper::Sequence::kubuntu_l10n module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.20.1 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.20 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20 /usr/share/perl/5.20 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 11) line 2.
<sitter> whoopwhoop
<sitter> who broke that?
<tsdgeos> sitter: Riddell: sgclark: any idea why kf5globalaccel is stuck in proposed?
<sitter> tsdgeos: because someone didn't upload plasma-workspace
<sitter> should be resolved soonishy
<sitter> uploaded it an hour ago
<tsdgeos> k
<sitter> shadeslayer: you broke the l10n stuff in pkg-kde-tools >.<
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'll rebuild the 3 packages as soon as kf5globalaccel migrates and then theoretically we should be all set to publishing Qt 5.4 in a few hours
<sitter> now I am suspicious
<sitter> wgrant: thoughts on this error https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197807925/upload_6982693_log.txt there also was an earlier occurance on a different source https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197798731/upload_6982099_log.txt
<wgrant> sitter: Things are slightly on fire. That error means it's uploaded successfully but tried to upload again. You can ignore it, I'll be fixing the build status later.
<sitter> ok thanks
<sitter> 'slightly on fire' sounds like fun xD
<valorie> fire extinguisher is on the wall over there
 * sitter scratches his head and wonders why he has no recollection of uploading software-properties qt5
<Riddell> sitter: what did I do to deserve being beaten with a stick?
<sitter> Riddell: you didn't upload plasma-workspace
<sitter> I even explicitly told you to not forget it >.<
<sitter> qt5 port -> [ubuntu/vivid-proposed] usb-creator 0.2.65 (Accepted)
<sitter> Riddell: is kdesu with sudo working yet?
<sitter> and on that note is kdesudo still seeeded?
<Riddell> kdesudo isn't seeded but e.g. muon-updater depends on it
<sitter> muon-updater Oo
<sitter> man
<sitter> ./libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend/ApplicationNotifier.cpp:    QString kdesudo = QStandardPaths::findExecutable("kdesudo");
<sitter> why is everything so shit
<tsdgeos> Mirv: they're in
<sitter> Riddell: have you filed a bug about that?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I know, builds are ongoing in the PPA, and watch build job in CI (which is now fixed again)
<Riddell> sitter: about hardcoding kdesudo? I don't think so
<soee> sitter: your fix for debconf-kde-data works nice, thanks again
<sitter> cool
<sitter> Riddell: I am actually not even sure how that is supposed to be solved
<sitter> kdseu is as weird as kdesudo
<sitter> IMO the cleanest solution would be to supply a desktop file that uses x-kde-suid to get kdesu
<sitter> notable advantage being that we can simply krun it without having to QProcess in muon manually and it abstracts the sudoing away from muon
<Riddell> yep
<sitter> e.g. if the upgrader were to become a polkit client the sudo bit only needs removing in the desktop file not 300 code locations
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: did you get anywhere with kdevelop? or did you say you'd do that this week?
 * Riddell uploads libkdeedu
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi, I am working on that this week, will start tomorrow eveing ( Tues )
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> now where's manchicken with his digikam update?
 * Mirv spams vivid-changes list
 * mitya57 hugs Mirv
<Sick_Rimmit> Do we have a problem with the Print manager ?
<Mirv> mitya57: has the fever gotten any lower now?
<Sick_Rimmit> I can't find it anywhere on the menu's
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yes, it's for kdelibs4
<mitya57> Mirv: a bit better now, yes
<Sick_Rimmit> dpkg says its installed, but I can't some to invoke it, (perhaps I don't know the command........
<Mirv> mitya57: good!
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: the frameworks port needs tested then co-ordinated with the guy who ported it (lukas I think) to move it into trunk so it'll be released with the frameworks version
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, is it in the pipe for porting ?
<Riddell> it's ported, just needs released
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<Sick_Rimmit> That's good, we can release without printers, that would be a proper fo pah!
<Riddell> I still think a printer is required, alas many geeks do not
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh boy really!!
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I bought a printer to use at the office here in barcelona and got no end of stick for not just using my phone for anything
<Riddell> then vhanda had to print thing off for the paperwork the spanish need and he came crawling on his knees to me
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Well that's ridiculous, perhaps even stupid
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm working in an office with 30 folks, with a shared printing pool. 
<Sick_Rimmit> If I can't print from Kubuntu Plasma 5, that looks pretty poor
<Sick_Rimmit> Anyone else says we don;t need printers, you point them at me Riddell
<Sick_Rimmit> :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> So I've had to create a PDF open in Firefox, and use its Cups Printer function to print to the pool. 
 * Sick_Rimmit face palm
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you can still run it with   kcmshell4 kcm_printer_manager
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ah right OK, I wll make a note of that
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> yay kdepim compiling
<soee> :)
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee, Riddell
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion partition-manager 1.2.0
<soee> BluesKaj: good news - Plasma 5.2.1 should be released this thursday :)
<kubotu> Package partition-manager doesn't exist yet!
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion partitionmanager 1.2.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1422340
<BluesKaj> soee, ok, any changes worth noting ?
<Riddell> yay libkdeedu is accepted!
<Riddell> sgclark: ↑
<soee> BluesKaj: i think most important are those that fixes some freezes, avoids propagation of teh same proccess etc. so we should have more stable Plasma now
<soee> BluesKaj: if you think about some new components etc. they will show up in Plasma 5.3
<BluesKaj> soee, like themes ?
<soee> BluesKaj: oh that i don't know, ask Riddell, i think this weekend he will talk with plasma devs about features that 5.3 release should have
<Riddell> this week actually, they're arriving now
<Riddell> any requests?
<soee> Riddell: yes - color picker widget :D 
<Riddell> soee: where?
<soee> Riddell: plasmoid so we can place it in panel
<BluesKaj> copy and paste without having to leave the source file open, Riddell, for one 
<soee> this one in KDE4 was most frequently used by me
<Riddell> BluesKaj: well that's a bug and probably quite a fiddly one or it would be fixed already
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok thanks
<BluesKaj> oh another is the power management settings, no matter what the computer locks the screen and drops to the login , altho some processes do continue 
<BluesKaj> after about 5 mins
<BluesKaj> of inaction, has anyone encountered that?
<soee> what about the logout bug - if you want to logout, plasma quits and system does nothing - stays with black screen
<BluesKaj> soee, haven't seen that one 
<soee> BluesKaj: so logout works fine for you ?
<BluesKaj> yes soee, so far at least
<soee> Riddell: what i would like to have 'stable' in 5.3 are Activities, atm. they are very buggy and don't work. There is also related kwin bug i have reported where we can't assign app to single activity, in window rules we have only option 'All activities'. So if there is any chance to get it fixed and have usable activities, would be cool
 * mitya57 uploads okteta with fixed symbols to unblock qt 5.4
 * Riddell spots https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.4.0+dfsg-4ubuntu2
<Riddell> I'll need to recompile frameworksintegration and a bunch of plasma stuff
<mitya57> Riddell: that's already done
<Riddell> ooh nice
<Riddell> but also stuff like kwin and plasma-workspace which I believe has #ifdefs for qt 5.4 fixes
<mgraesslin> correct, kwin has ifdefs for 5.4
<Mirv> sitter: Riddell: hey, could you fix symbols for okteta which is failing autopkgtests? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-okteta/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/consoleText (or override)
<Mirv> Riddell: plasma-workspace, frameworkintegration and kdelibs4support recompiles are in archives
<mitya57> Riddell: Yes, I think we only uploaded packages that were using private headers (and thus depending on qtbase-abi-5.x.x)
<Mirv> + the kdelibs4support which sitter uncovered to be "strange" :)
<mitya57> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okteta/4:14.12.2-0ubuntu2
<Mirv> mitya57: \o/ :D
<Mirv> mitya57 is faster than light, even when in fever
<BluesKaj> I also miss the quicklaunch widget 
 * ScottK <-- packaging the kf5 version of partionmanager
<shadeslayer> neat! :D
<BluesKaj> quicklaunch like so, on the left beside the kicker http://wstaw.org/m/2015/02/16/snapshot1.png
<soee> so this week we should have QT 5.4 + Plasma 5.2.1 right ?
<shadeslayer> probably
<mitya57> oh no, okteta ftbfs
<mitya57> looks like I need to wait for builds to finish on all architectures to do a proper symbols update
<mitya57> Mirv: ^
<ScottK> Done.
<Mirv> mitya57: ok
 * sitter still fails to comprehend why the symbols are there to begin with
<Riddell> ScottK: 
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks
 * Riddell on konversation
<sitter> Riddell: we are landing kf5.8 one would suppose, so I guess we'll just have a full qt5.4 rebuild in ~2 weeks?
<Riddell> sitter: and plasma 5.2.1 I suppose so we'll rebuild that
<sitter> frameworks?
<Riddell> what about frameworks?
<sitter> I meant rebuild all frameworks against qt5.4 :P
<sitter> workspace we obviously get sooner
 * sitter hungry; afk looking for an orange
<sitter> gir1.2-git2-glib-1.0
<sitter> dat name
<Riddell> so eloquent
<sitter> Riddell: who do I annoy about libgit2?
<Mirv> mitya57: now all 6 archs finished
<Riddell> sitter: whoever uploaded libgit2-glib-1.0-0
<Riddell> or whoever cared about gitg
<Riddell> so I guess some unity/gnome types
<Riddell> sitter: d_ed says he's included some stuff from canonical into telepathy-qt5 and wonders if there's more stuff that's blocking him to release so we can upgrade
<sitter> dunno
<sitter> everything is on fire
<sitter> everywhere
<mitya57> Mirv: I see, will do another upload now
<mitya57> Mirv: uploaded
<sitter> Riddell: doesn't even have a fix upstream for the build fail
<Riddell> sitter: what doesn't?
<sitter> libgit2-glib
<Riddell> right, that's why I gave up too
<sitter> I also don't understand why it ftbfs
<sitter> oh wait
<sitter> >.<
<sitter> we have 0.0.22 upstream latest is 0.22.0!
<sitter> automake: error: cannot open < gtk-doc.make: No such file or directory
<sitter> inf(head -> desk)
<sitter> .gitignore:/gtk-doc.make
<sitter> docs/reference/Makefile.am:include $(top_srcdir)/gtk-doc.make
<sitter> I think this entire library construct is just meant to piss me off
<sitter> release upgrader still needs qt5 port landing
<sitter> also I think I have a merge request somewhere for that
<sitter> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ubuntu-release-upgrader/qt5/+merge/229620
<Mirv> mitya57: probably succeeds now, only armhf building anymore. we'll see if migration now succeeds in ca. 1h
<Riddell> kf5 konversation uploaded!
<Riddell> sitter disappeared!  where does he go?!
<Riddell> ooh sitter returned!
<sitter> not for long
<mitya57> Yay, Qt 5.4 migrated!
<Mirv> \o/
<Riddell> #
<yofel> wheee
<Riddell> ooh? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src still showing 5.3.2+dfsg-4ubuntu9  in vivid release
<mitya57> Riddell: that's because it's "pending", not yet "published"
<mitya57> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.4.0+dfsg-4ubuntu2/+publishinghistory
<Riddell> now it's showing two versions in release https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src
<Riddell> I think qt is taxing launchpad somewhat :)
<Riddell> anyway, well done mitya57, Mirv :)
<Mirv> thanks :)
<Mirv> yeah I remember cjwatson raising eyebrows the last time on the gigabytes flowing through infrastructure :)
<Riddell> good review for one of our derivatives http://betanews.com/2015/02/16/netrunner-15-prometheus-is-here-the-best-kde-based-linux-distro-gets-better/
 * Riddell out
<stikonas> ScottK: I think partitionmanager should not have any dependency on udisks now because  udisks was only used via Solid which is not used now...
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> stikonas: Looks like you're right.  Thanks.
<stikonas> probably kdelibs4support is not necessary either
<ScottK> It is.
<stikonas> oh, ok...
<ScottK> It provides kdex.dtd.
<ScottK> The docs don't build without it.
<stikonas> oh, ok, I will see whether it can be fixed upstream...
<ScottK> The code itself doesn't need it.
<ScottK> stikonas: Your timing on the release was great.  Feature freeze for our next release is this week, so it was just in time.
<stikonas> ScottK: glad to hear... That's why I was trying to get it out...
<stikonas> although, I didn't know exact date
<stikonas> but I thought it should be soon...
<ScottK> Thursday.
<ScottK> stikonas: If you do any bugfix updates to partitionmanager 1.2, please pimg me.  I wouldn't have noticed 1.2 except for your post on Planet KDE.
<stikonas> ScottK: ok. I also posted it on kde-apps-announce
<stikonas> but it is still stuck in moderation :(
<ScottK> Well, I don't read that one anyway.  I probably should.
<stikonas> ok, I will try to remember to ping you
<BluesKaj> ok, I set up an old hdd and installed 15.04 on it so it now has it's own / and /home dirs witout resorting to extended partitioning 
<soee> hiho
<soee> someone has this: KDEInit cannot run '': Cannot open library '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_'. Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<soee> when trying to load partition manager ?>
<ScottK> soee: Which version?  Just uploaded a new one today for vivid.
<soee> ScottK: i did the upgrades but didnt reboot
<soee> do i need it to make it work ?
<ScottK> Shouldn't for partitionmanager.
<soee> ScottK: i can run if from terminal and i see windowd with input for password, if i enter password i have error
<soee> something about pmlibpartedbackendplugin that cannot be loaded 
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Did you get the libkdeinit5_ error too?
<soee> if i start from terminal? no just this this window with error http://wstaw.org/m/2015/02/16/worksace7.png
<ScottK> soee: Would you please translate.
<soee> ScottK: something like: Cannot load pmlibpartedbackendplugin that is set nor the default pmlibpartedbackendplugin plugin. Please check your install
<soee> ok i googled it so it is in en: 
<soee> Neither the configured ("pmlibpartedbackendplugin") nor the default ("pmlibpartedbackendplugin") backend plugin could be loaded.
<soee> Please check your installation.
<soee> it was mentioned here https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/partitionmanager-git/?comments=all
<ScottK> Thanks.
<soee> ok time to get some sleep, ScottK ill try to catch you tomorrow and ask about this issue
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks for the feedback.
<stikonas> ScottK: looks like (non English) docs in the tarball are from kde4 branch, that's why you needed kdelibs4support-data. I will release 1.2.1 in the near future
<stikonas> will try to do it before Thursday...
<jussi> Morning all
<ScottK> stikonas: No rush for bug fixes.  Only new features are affected by the deadline.
<ScottK> stikonas: Any thoughts about what might cause http://wstaw.org/m/2015/02/16/worksace7.png (translates as Neither the configured ("pmlibpartedbackendplugin") nor the default ("pmlibpartedbackendplugin") backend plugin could be loaded.
<stikonas> yeah, plugins installed in the wrong folder
<ScottK> Where do I want them installed?
<ScottK> I'll make sure they land there.
<stikonas> KDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATH should be on
<stikonas> I think
<stikonas> actually Riddell told me this tip, but it worked for me
<stikonas> KDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATH is a cmake option...
<ScottK> Right.  They landed in /usr/lib/kde4/, which clearly isn't right.
<ScottK> stikonas: Should that be enabled in the upstream CMakeLists.txt?
<stikonas> don't know, maybe I should...
<ScottK> (I can do it for the package, but it seems like something everyone would want)
<stikonas> I know gentoo enables this option for all kde packages
<stikonas> I guess I can do it too
<ScottK> Something else for 1.2.1 then.
<stikonas> ok, agreed
<ScottK> Thanks.
<stikonas> my release got a bit rough :(
<ScottK> I'll set it in the packaging in the meantime.
<stikonas> well, I think it was the first extragear project with KF5 support...
<ScottK> If that's the worst of it, not so bad.
<stikonas> so it was a bit more difficult
<ScottK> No doubt.
<ScottK> I appreciate the port.  The more stuff we can get to kf5 the better.
<stikonas> well, kbruch and kteatime were also ported by me :)
<stikonas> but they are much smaller projects
<jussi> can someone verify a bug on plasma 5/14.10 for me? Lock your screen on a laptop, then plug an external screen (Im using VGA)in and see what happens? (I get my programs come up for a moment so I can see everything on the screen, then lock screen comes up)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-17
<ScottK> When I test build partitionmanager locally, the plugins go in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ (which is I believe correct), but on the buildds they get put in /usr/lib/kde4, which I know is wrong.
<ScottK> Suggestions on why that might be appreicated.
<ScottK> That or p.u.c is just wrong.
<soee> good morning
<soee> ScottK: hi, i checked teh partitionmanager here @ work and have the same issue we talked yesterday
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ScottK: good stuff on the new partitionmanager, I take it you tested it out and it does create and delete partitions?
<Riddell> (just the last version I tried to package didn't, but I assume this one does as an official release)
 * sitter upgrading to vivid
<Riddell> sitter: will you switch the kci images over to vivid?
<sitter> Riddell: it's what I said at last week's plasma meeting :(
<sitter> you never listen :'<
<Riddell> lo siento
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=218
<valorie> I dunno why we aren't on top; we provide most all of the top choices: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-news-59/2014-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-award-winners-4175532948/
<sitter> valorie: we are
<sitter> youbuntoo
<valorie> yeah but
<valorie> Prometheus is a cool name
<valorie> so is Vivid
<sitter> what does that have to do with the poll though? ^^
<valorie> nothing really, and the poll is just a poll
<sitter> the distro poll had 910 people voting apparently xD
<valorie> anybody here going to mentor for GSoC this year?
<valorie> or participate as a student
<Riddell> Slackware is Desktop Distribution of the Year?
<Riddell> valorie: do you think we should have a kubuntu project for gsoc?
<sitter> our distribution upgrader needs a slideshow
<sitter> so boring
<valorie> I'm not sure we have something that would be a full-time job for a summer
<valorie> buffing up our kubuntu-only software, maybe?
<valorie> because it has to be code
<sitter> just sneak in kubuntu projects with kde? ;)
<valorie> kubuntu is part of KDE, so no sneaking required
<sitter> https://trello.com/c/hEmmytDF gdebi-kde is still a thing?
<sitter> what Oo
<kubotu> [Epics :: To Do :: Port away from kdesudo to kdesu ++ ]
<Riddell> port ubiquity to qt 5
<sitter> Riddell: that's nowhere near enough effort
<Riddell> I'm always surprised that canonical's design team haven't improved the release upgrade tool
<Riddell> followed by porting everything to qt 5
<sitter> jens also didn't want to make a design for it ;)
<sitter> Riddell: everything?
<Riddell> sitter: all of kde software :)
<sitter> yeah, well, that's not a very concrete objective :P
<sitter> at any rate, ubiquity qt5 is like changing imports
<sitter> I don't think it even uses kde classes anywhere
<Riddell> plasma people say they're going to depend on systemd from the end of the year
<sitter> so it'd be mostly an excersise in sedding and possibly getting rid of old crap code that was necessary because qt4 had insufficiencies (e.g. qicon::fromtheme never was used I think)
<Riddell> seems like a nice exercise to me
<sitter> for a week maybe
<Riddell> there's plenty of ubiquity bugs too, like that bloody keyboard issue
<sitter> project: move to calamares ;)
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/DDypiZ1.jpg <- iconfail
 * sitter rebooting
<sitter> vlc is still broken and crashing qt5 software :)
<Riddell> it is?
<Riddell> the app or the library?
<sitter> lib
<sitter> actually I think this was fixed in debian
<sitter> so perhaps a merge is in order
 * sitter has messed up fonts >.<
<sitter> needs cherrypicking from http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-multimedia/vlc.git/log/?h=experimental apparently
<sitter> the vlc stuff
<sitter> Mirv, mitya57: qtbase-dev contains qt5openglconfig.cmake but doesn't pull in libqt5opengl5 (also there's a dev package for that apparently?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/10271812/
<sitter> smells like a bug
 * sitter feels like he complaiend about this before
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> soee, you mentioned yesterday we should receive some improvements with plasma 5.2.x on thurs, correct? Any idea what they might be?
<soee> BluesKaj: basicaly a lot of bugfixes, there are already also some parts (if not all) of QT 5.4 in so it profides also some fixes
<soee> i think with QT 5.4 system works a bit smoother, and my window lag is gone (not sure if it is because of QT 5.4)
<BluesKaj> no switching lag here , just loading seems to be slower than normal
<soee> yup, booting time is slower than in 14.10
<BluesKaj> do you have systemd as default, soee?
<BluesKaj> because I haven't noticed any faster boot times withj it
<soee> BluesKaj: if vivid is not using it by default, i dont have it
<BluesKaj> soee, you have to install systemd-sysv to make it default afaik
<BluesKaj> brb
<soee> BluesKaj: probably, but i stick to current one until systemd become default
<BluesKaj> works ok so far, no glitches
<soee> im curious what the Plasma 5 feature list will be :)
<soee> *5.3
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here
<soee> BluesKaj: are you on Vivid maybe ?
<BluesKaj> yes,
<BluesKaj> konversation is slow switching between chatroom tabs
<BluesKaj> are you on quassel?
<soee> BluesKaj: nope, konversation and works fine
<soee> BluesKaj: can you confirm that it is impossible to run partitionmanager ?
<BluesKaj> yes I can confirm ,...unable to launch blah blah blah...
<soee> hmm kded5 and baloo_file started to use 25% cpu each
<BluesKaj> here's the message  http://pastebin.com/h1YRLvwX
<BluesKaj> aboyt kpartioner
<BluesKaj> err kpartitioner
<sitter> that's broken kdesu
<BluesKaj> I tried dus-launch etc and nothing, so I installed gparted 
<BluesKaj> err dbus
<Riddell> new konversation is in vivid if anyone wants to test it
<soee> :O
<soee> BluesKaj: yup that message but if you try to run it from terminal, you will get infor about missing plugin or something
<BluesKaj> Riddell, Version 1.6-beta1 ?
<Riddell> yep
<BluesKaj> ok running it 
<Riddell> great
<BluesKaj> there's a lag switching between chats
<BluesKaj> otherwise it's fine sofar
<soee> oh iv been running it whole day i think if it is from latets upgrades
<soee> not a single lag for me :)
<BluesKaj> I put Vivid on an old hdd I rescued from a Bell pvr that became obsolete, so that might have an influence
<BluesKaj> it's a WD 250G drive, connected in an outboard enclosure with esata to sata connection
<BluesKaj> of course the pc itself is a bit long in the tooth at 7yrs old/amd dual core 5200+ cpu...not exactly SOTA :)
<Riddell> sitter: new about-distro is uploaded to vivid
<sitter> \o/
<soee> BluesKaj: but for a Kubuntu thosre arent bad specs for PC :-)
<soee> plasmashell uses ~115 mb :)
<Mirv> sitter: mitya57: it does recommend libqt5opengl5-dev, but if you think it stills should be handled differently you could file a Debian bug since we've no delta there
<soee> only th PHPStorm and FirefoxDevs are hogs for me :|
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah I'll keep this old thing til it dies ...I still ahve an old HP from 1998 that still ticks :)
<soee> ;D
<sitter> Mirv: :O I thought recommends get installed on buildds by default?
<sitter> full log in question https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197920890/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.kdenlive_0.9.50%2Bgit20150217.1118%2B15.04-0ubuntu0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sitter> mh, apparently it doesn't
<Riddell> [ubuntu/vivid] digikam 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> BluesKaj: soee: more new stuff to test ↑
<sitter> Riddell: still no bluez5 oh my oh my oh my
<Riddell> or systemd
<Riddell> makes you wonder what these ubuntu developers are doing all day
<sitter> playing pong on their phones, that's what I'd do
<sitter> #QA
<sitter> hm
<sitter> 13:03:15 
<sitter> 13:03:15 The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sitter> 13:03:15  bluedevil : Depends: bluez (>= 5) but it is not going to be installed
<sitter> 13:03:15              Depends: bluez-obexd but it is not installable
<sitter> that actually blocks kci promotion
<Riddell> 13:31 < didrocks> Riddell: syncing with the Touch team is today (in a couple of hours), will keep you posted
<Riddell> 13:31 < didrocks> Riddell: the desktop-side is almost fully ready, won't block anyway
<Riddell> sitter: ↑
<BluesKaj> Riddell, digikam is in dependency hell on my pc http://pastebin.com/NVA1ZXf6
<sitter> see, the touch team is playing pong instead of making bluez happen :P
<Riddell> it should be libkgeomap2
<Riddell> BluesKaj: are you sure you're installing 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<soee> whre do you get those upgrades from ? :)
<Riddell> which upgrades?
<soee> digikam
<soee> wait i thought i had it isntalled, have to check
<Riddell> digikam 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1 is in vivid, you'll need to use archive.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> systemd 13:36 < pitti> Riddell: still blocked on fixing bug 1312976 (slangasek), and updating juju and maas :(
<sitter> 4.7.0 isn't in the archive yet
<ubottu> bug 1312976 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "nfs-utils needs systemd unit or init.d script" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312976
<soee> i have the main server, apt=cache policy shows: Kandydująca:   4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1
<sitter> publishing delay one supposes
<BluesKaj> Riddell I'm on Vivid
<Riddell> oh you're right I'm installing from -proposed
<Riddell> well wait an hour or two
<BluesKaj> right
<sitter> Riddell: that is rather short list fortunately, is the plan still to land systemd this cycle?
<Riddell> sitter: I guess so
<sitter> let's hope then
<BluesKaj> i have systemd on both 14.10 and 15.04 and seem to be working well
<Riddell> I just noticed feature freeze is on thursday this week 
<Riddell> Sput: I may have read that wrong when talking to you ↑
<sitter> hence my whining on all fronts :P
<Riddell> (in which case we can get an exception)
<sitter> still need to land upgrader IMO
<Riddell> upgrader?
<sitter> qt5 port
<Riddell> does that exist?
<sitter> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ubuntu-release-upgrader/qt5/+merge/229620
<sitter> I am actually content to say that we shouldn't be trying to use pyqt5 on trusty and perhaps not even utopic. former in particular shouldn't really have an expectation of being tested well enough
<sitter> oh apport also needs porting, although IIRC that was a bit more work as it actually uses kde classes
<sitter> albeit, there we can also go full qt now
<Riddell> lazy me needs to review it
<sitter> translation loading in the upgrader was a bit fishy IIRC
<Riddell> hi manchicken 
<Sput> Riddell: nope, you told me it's on Thursday actually
<Sput> so we're on track; the KF5 port is done, and I intend to tag a feature-frozen beta1 on Wed night
<Sput> also mamarley has a PPA with working nightly packages for kubuntu with KF5 integration, in case you want to save time for packaging you could just have a look at his
<Sput> sitter, ScottK ^
<Riddell> thanks Sput 
<Sput> yw :)
<Sput> always good to have a deadline to get stuff done!
<ScottK> soee: I'm still trying to figure out why it doesn't find the plugins.  It does look like they are installed to the correct locations.
<mitya57> sitter: I think we should move Qt5OpenGLConfig.cmake from qtbase5-dev to libqt5opengl5-dev
<sitter> mitya57: seems reasonable
<mitya57> Btw the whole opengl module is deprecated, that's one of the reason why we split it out
<sitter> kdenlive is a newly ported app
 * sitter just grepped and neither frameworks nor plasma use it apparently \o/
<mitya57> sitter: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?id=04c048339765c488
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<sitter> mitya57: <3
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<Quintasan> You got me confused now with the ksnake
<Quintasan> >probably just needs ksnakeduel binary and .desktop removed from cmake and it's good to go
<Quintasan> Why would we want to remove the ksnakeduel binary?
<Riddell> Quintasan: because there's already kdesnake ?
<Riddell> ksnakeduel is just kdesnake loaded with another profile isn't it? and there's a menu item to do that
<Quintasan> Uh no.
<Quintasan> At least I don't think so
<Quintasan> ktron == ksnakeduel
<Quintasan> ksnake = ksnakeduel --snake
<sitter> Oo
 * sitter consults with the coffee robot
<Riddell> oh there's a frameworks branch too which isn't merged :(
<sitter> they are all over the place
<sitter> half the apps have ports that aren't in master for reasons behond my apprehension
<sitter> also, coffee robot says EOUTOFBEANS if that helps with the snake dicussion :P
<Riddell> people too scared of causing offence like with print-manager maybe
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://im9.eu/picture/ds3820
<Quintasan> That's ksnakeduel (the binary is named ktron
<Quintasan> if you run that with --snake switch it goes to single player mode
<Riddell> and there's no UI to do that?
<sitter> I think I need to merge dragon port into master
<Quintasan> There is an ui
<sitter> lukas totally inherited maintainership but didn't do it I think :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Typ gry is "Game mode" roughly translated
<Quintasan> And there is "KSnake mode" in the dropdown
<Riddell> right, so no need for two binaries
<Quintasan> There are no two binaries. Only two desktop files
<Riddell> maybe that should be more obvious like a menu item rather than hidden in settings
<Quintasan> and one binary
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> bloody hell
<sitter> such rage
<Riddell> our package does have both /usr/games/kdesnake
<Riddell> /usr/games/ksnakeduel
<Quintasan> Yeah, I'm wondering where it's going wrong
<Riddell> but really there's no need for both binaries or both desktop files
<Riddell> it's an in-app setting
<Quintasan> Okay. I'll just rename ktron to ksnakeduel and get rid of kdesnake binary and desktop file
<Quintasan> This got really confusing all of sudden
<Riddell> for such a simple program, it does mess with your mind
<sitter> why are we meddling with this anyway? 
<Quintasan> Copyright issues
<sitter> surely that should be addressed upstream?
<Riddell> we are addressing it upstream
<sitter> ok
<sitter> I'll shut up then :P
<Riddell> it's a trademark issue but that's mostly gone, it's more a tidying up the packaging issue which needs fixed upstream
<Quintasan> Okay, so how the hell do I build this now
<Quintasan> Qt went apeshit on my system
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> I just changed the goddamn path
<Quintasan> T_T
<BluesKaj> /me avoids paths of the damned :)
<Quintasan> blargh
<Quintasan> Let me revert it
<Quintasan> sitter: Do you perhaps know how does KXMLGUIClient magic work?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you please add http://paste.ubuntu.com/10275569/ to your reviewboard suggestion (https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/121589/) ?
<Quintasan> I don't know how does review board handle removals
<Quintasan> But we need to get rid of kdesnake.desktop
<Quintasan> A total rename is impossible for me at this point since I can't figure out why it doesn't look for themes in the new path after I rename literally everything
<sitter> Quintasan: push your work somewhere
<Riddell> yeah give me the whole diff
<sitter> Quintasan: I presume it doesnt load the xml config?
<sitter> well I gotta run
<sitter> Quintasan: make sure the kaboutdata in main.cpp use the new name and the gui rc file is installed with that name
<sitter> that's how kxmlgui knows which rc to use
 * sitter out
<Riddell> hmm, guess it's time for 14.04.2
<Quintasan> Riddell: Okay, moment please
<Riddell> well I need to leave soon too
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://github.com/Quintasan/ksnakeduel
<Riddell> Quintasan: any idea how to get a diff compared to the kde git repository?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I guess you could try applying the diff on top of the git repository
<Quintasan> But that hardly solves the problem
<trevize> hello, have a question regarding usb speeds. when I plug my usb disk I have full write speed 30/mbs, dmesg shows ehci-pci. but when I plug another usb device on another usb port, the usb disk gets disconnected and then reconnects using uhci_hcd while usb speed drops to kbits. Is there any way to fix this?
<vip> hello there; there is no sddm package in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2 -> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<vip> should I use https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next instead? (for 14.10)
<soee> Riddell: digikam 4.7 works pretty nice
<soee> !package sni-qt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package sni-qt
<stikonas> ScottK: you asked me to ping you... partitionmanager-1.2.1.tar.xz is almost ready (just waiting for it to be mirrored)
<ScottK> stikonas: OK.  Thanks.
<stikonas> I also changed the homepage inside the app...
<stikonas> The previous domain owned by Volker Lanz has expired after he passed away...
<ScottK> stikonas: I still didn't work out why the plugins weren't found.  Near as I can tell, they were in the right place.
<ScottK> OK. 
<ScottK> We'll try again with 1.2.1.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-18
<ScottK> partionmanager 1.2.1 uploading.
<ScottK> Someone please ask soee to try partitionmanager again when he shows up.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Sick_Rimmit> Good morning lordievader, early bird
<Sick_Rimmit> Tis 06:15am UTC here in UK
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: 07:16 here, early lecture... -.-
<Sick_Rimmit> Early systems admin for me .. :-)
<lordievader> Important tasks for today?
<Sick_Rimmit> Ooo.. it's a big migration day, we're moving to the cloud :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> What's your lecture on ?
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: Random Signals and Noise.
<Sick_Rimmit> What are you studying, Mathmatics ? Comp Sci, Physics ? maybe Radio and RF ?
<lordievader> Electrical Engineering.
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah yes, so I was nearly there with the Radio and RF..
<lordievader> It is a course heavily related to Radio and RF, yes ;)
<Sick_Rimmit> Enjoying it ?
<lordievader> It's allright.
<Sick_Rimmit> Do you get to do much hands on stuff, building projects etc.. ?
<lordievader> Not so much anymore. First two years we did.
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, are you in your final year now ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Sort of consolidating all the knowledge.
<lordievader> Actually I should've already been started on my Master, just that I failed a couple of courses... -.-
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, got to go yo a meeting. see you later lordievader have a great day :-)
<lordievader> Same to you ;)
<soee> good morning
<soee> ScottK: hi, latest update to partitionmanager fixed the problem where we couldn't start it
<sitter> "The list of changes is not yet available. Please use instead."
<Tm_T> (=
<sitter> Riddell: have you already made a print-manager snapshot?
<sitter> I am reasonable certain it's translations will not be exported without a workaround in releaseme
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Folks
<Sick_Rimmit>  I need some urgent help if possible
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a server running massive load, its using only 9Gb of its 32Gb of memory. 
<Sick_Rimmit> MySQL is being thrashed, yet it has its buffer_size set to 15Gb
<Sick_Rimmit> I just can't figure out why the system is not using all of its memoru
<Sick_Rimmit> I expected a Linux box with 32Gb of RAM to just use 25Gb+ even if it just allocating it to  buffers
<Sick_Rimmit> Anyone got any ideas ?
<Sick_Rimmit> any help really apprecaited
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: no idea I'm afraid, have you asked in a sysadminy/mysqly channel?
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10287819/ look I ported an entire application :P
<Riddell> sitter: I started one, but it does like to make kded crash
<Riddell> ~
<sitter> y u no backtrace
<sitter> all ISOs are oversized \o/
<sitter> Riddell: baloo-kf5	5.5.95-0ubuntu1
<sitter> shouldn't that be 5.6?
<Riddell> sitter: hmm yes it should
<sitter> (arch=amd64 arm64 armhf ppc64el)_ZN3QCA6Global4scanEv@Base 2.1.0.3
<sitter> I don't get why this symbol is not on i386
<Riddell> ddddd
<shadeslayer> eeeee?
<shadeslayer> sitter: because QCA
<sitter> makes no sense though
<sitter> unless it somehow manages to force the compiler to inline that function ... i.e. it is purely private anyway so it's not entirely unlikely, the fact that it would only do it on i386 makes no sense though
<Riddell> symbols make no sense in general
<Riddell> !tddddddddddd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tddddddddddd
<Riddell> !testing | 14.04.2
<ubottu> 14.04.2: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> !testers | 14.04.2
<ubottu> 14.04.2: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds for testing
<sitter> Riddell: do we have bluez5 yet? :P
 * sitter really doesn't know how to spin a CI ISO with vivid not meeting the dependencies of plasma workspace
<shadeslayer> sitter: poke relevant people?
<shadeslayer> let me look at the blueprint
<shadeslayer> sitter: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-v-bluez5
<shadeslayer> boy
<Riddell> 13:31 < didrocks> Riddell: syncing with the Touch team is today (in a couple of hours), will keep you posted
<shadeslayer> that's alot of TODO
<Riddell> was the latest
<sitter> that was yesterday though
<ovidiu-florin> is muon really going to be replaced by another app store (still from  KDE), or that was just a dream?
<sitter> muon is from KDE
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: I know that
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nothing will change about muon although we do need to do some tests and backports
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ok, then it was a dream
<ovidiu-florin> just to check
<ovidiu-florin> I'm sick right now, so, I need to double check things
<Riddell> :(
<ScottK> soee: Thanks.  Does it work?
<soee> ScottK: i did not modify any partition, just launched teh app
<soee> without any problems
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks for testing.
<ScottK> We'll need someone to do that.  Maybe I can on Friday.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, are you able to test 14.04.2 candidates today?
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds
<BluesKaj> Riddell, afraid not, already have 2 OSs on this drive and 3 on the laptop
<Riddell> hi mparillo, are you able to test 14.04.2 candidates today?
<mparillo> Sign me up for 32-bit.
<Riddell> mparillo: sign yourself up :) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds
<mparillo> I have a question as i try to build the Beta 1 page. I see: https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-14.12.2.php But How do I know which version of the Applications I have. I can see Plasma, Q5, and Kernal in kinfocenter > About System, but not the Applications version.
<mparillo> Riddell: ;-) What I meant was so the next volunteer can pick 64-bit.
<Riddell> mparillo: the version number for the KDE Applications releases is a bit funny, it's used in the packaging and tars and not internally by the applications themselves
<Riddell> mparillo: so you'd need to look it up in muon or apt-cache policy dolphin  or whatever to confirm what version it is from KDE Applications
<mparillo> Riddell: So, since the apt-cache policy for dolphin is Installed: 4:14.12.2-0ubuntu1 then I can assert that Vivid has  KDE Applications14.12.2?
<Riddell> mparillo: yes indeed :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Testing 14.04.2 if fine, right?
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> lordievader: that's the one we need yes
<Riddell> sgclark!
<lordievader> Hey sgclark 
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok, I'll spin up a vm, after I've downloaded the image.
<Riddell> lordievader: lovely, I guess if you go 64 bit that'll complement mparillo nicely
<lordievader> Jup, was just downloading 64bit ;)
<mparillo> Riddell: TY. I will start drafting the Vivid Beta 1 page, including 14.12.2, but first will try to install Trusty 14.04.2 now that the Download complete. See, when I grabbed 32-bit, lordievader knew to grab 64-bit ;-)
<lordievader> ;)
<lordievader> Time to create a vm :D
<Riddell> Quintasan: so you're still making kdesnake and ktron binaries?
<Quintasan> Uh no
<Quintasan> At least that does not seem to be the case when I did make
<lordievader> Riddell: On a VM with 1Gb ram the installer crashes with "Cannot allocate memory".. -.-
<lordievader> Is 2Gb the bare minimum?
<Riddell> hum, wibble
<Riddell> shouldn't be but you can try and see if it helps
<Riddell> Quintasan: ok I got it now
<Riddell> git is confusing me
<sitter> Riddell: since we are not using ubiquity-dm 1gib is defnitely not enough
<sitter> effective usable memory on the live is half of what is available, so that's 512mib for all of plasma and ubiquity
<Riddell> Quintasan: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/121589/ updated
<Riddell> sitter: how does ubiquity-dm make a difference?
<sitter> Riddell: doesn't need plasma in memory
<Riddell> right
<mparillo> On installing the RC for 14.04.2, lsb_release -a still returns a Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS. It is certainly not a critical thing. Does it get fixed automagically for the GA? Note that the kinfocenter just shows 14.04.
<Riddell> mparillo: what's in /etc/lsb-release ?
<mparillo> I will check.
<Riddell> sitter: print-manager kf5 snapshot uploaded and packaging in kubuntu_vivid_archive branch
<lordievader> Hmm, OEM config is broken still. Shortcut to launch the wizard is missing.
<Riddell> lordievader: what happens if you run oem-config on the command line?
<lordievader> Says it is not installed.
<lordievader> Installed oem-config and noticed it doesn't check permissions. Launching from the oem user results in permission errors.
<mparillo> cat /etc/lsb-release contains DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS"
<Riddell> mparillo: needs base-files: updated I guess, well spotted, can you report a bug and I'll poke people with it
<mparillo> 1423225 added to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds/89329/testcases/1300/results/
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1423225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1423225 in base-files (Ubuntu) "lsb-release 14.04.2 still points to 14.04.1" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> mparillo: Hmm, I'll check if 64bit is affected too.
<lordievader> mparillo: Added bug reference to test report.
<mparillo> lordievader: Nice to know it is not just me ;-) TY.
<lordievader> That would make it an very strange bug ;)
<lordievader> A single computer refusing to show 14.04.2 and shows 14.04.1 instead :P
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you doing kdevelop today?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi no will have to be tomorrow now. Been fried with that DB issues all day today
<Riddell> :(
<Riddell> sgclark: I uploaded analitza4 and cantor to use it
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> BluesKaj: lordievader: new images coming in an hour ot two
<Riddell> or
<BluesKaj> new images, Riddell , which one ?
<BluesKaj> err ones
<lordievader> :(
<lordievader> BluesKaj: 14.04.2
<lordievader> Don't really have time this evening to test.
<lordievader> Riddell: Until when is the test window open?
<BluesKaj> not here either, no room on my pc
<Riddell> yes 14.04.2
<Riddell> lordievader: release is tomorrow I think
<Riddell> midday utc ish usual deadline
<lordievader> Hmm... I would have time tommorow afternoon -.-
<Riddell> 19:28 < infinity> Riddell: Images should start vomiting out shortly.
<Riddell> BluesKaj, soee, lordievader: new images up ↑
<mparillo> Can they take them? If not, I can repeat my test (the download will go much slower now that the neighborhood is starting to stream netflix). https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1423225 is fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1423225 in base-files (Ubuntu) "lsb-release 14.04.2 still points to 14.04.1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<soee> ergh :) someone online ?
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> soee, pong
<soee> is there some tool liek scandisk ?
<BluesKaj> soee, diskscan :)
<soee> BluesKaj: are you on Plasma 5 maybe ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes
<soee> BluesKaj: do you also have such panel with dark breeze theme: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/02/18/worksace8.png ?
<BluesKaj> soee, http://imagebin.ca/v/1s7PyMINGUpA , this with breeze dark
<soee> BluesKaj: ok i have some problems with opengl, drivers etc
<soee> removing propriety atm
<BluesKaj> ok
<Sput> Riddell, ScottK: quassel-0.12-beta1 tagged and available for download: http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.12-beta1.tar.bz2
<Sput> this marks our feature freeze
<Sput> you could have a look at mamarley's PPA for up-to-date nightly packages, too
<Sput> KF5 port can be enabled with -DUSE_QT5=1 -DWITH_KDE=1
<soee> ok
<siddhant> Hi! I am interested to know more about porting Ubiquity to Qt5
<Sput> Riddell, ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/quassel-beta/ has beta builds already! (or will soon have)
<shadeslayer> siddhant: I think you might want to talk to xnox
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> pft
<siddhant> thank you!
<siddhant> xnox doesn't seem to be online. I'll check later.
<shadeslayer> cool
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-19
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I had ubiquity qt5 as a gsoc suggestion
<Riddell> so point hgim to me
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion quassel 0.12-beta
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1423401
<jussi> gday Riddell
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> gutten morgen :D
<sitter> that surely can't be spelt with two t
<ovidiu-florin> then it's guten morgen?
<sitter> Riddell: kdenlive ... either we land mlt 0.9.4 and leave kdenlive broken or we land mlt 0.9.4 and kdenlive git snapshot (frameworks) or we land neither and backport mlt for applications 15.04 (which also shouldn't be a biggy as apparently kdenlive is the only thing using mlt anyway)
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: depends on what language you intended, but I know none where it's two t ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know german, I'm still learning as I go
<sitter> one t then :)
<sitter> good おはようovidiu-florin
<sitter> I totally know there is a longer version that more resembles a good morning, alas, I don't remember
<sitter> おはようございますovidiu-florin
<sitter> problem solved xD
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: I trust that you did not curse me
<sitter> I wouldn't know, it's all very complicated 
<sitter> e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burakumin
<lordievader> Hihi
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ofcourse sitter put a curse on you :P
<sitter> very efficient language
<sitter> saves me the trouble of having to actively think about cursing someone
<sitter> muhahaha
<lordievader> そうですね。
<sitter> xD
<Riddell> happy birthday Blizzz 
<Riddell> sitter: if kdenlive is the only thing that needs mlt why would be update mlt until we have a kdenlive that uses it?
<Blizzz> Riddell: thank you :)
<sitter> Riddell: less of a hassle perhaps
<Riddell> sitter: sounds like it's more of a hassle :)
<sitter> I don't have a better reason than that, that's why I asked :P
<soee> so today Plsams 5.2.1 should be released ?
<Riddell> soee: yeah, I need to do battle with sitter's new releaseme script
<soee> :D
<Riddell> !testers | 14.04.1 candidate images http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds
<Riddell> !testers | 14.04.1 candidate images 
<ubottu> 14.04.1 candidate images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<lordievader> 14.04.1?
<Riddell> 14.04.2, do forgive my off by 0.0.1 error
<Riddell> --mark--
<lordievader> ;)
<Riddell> sitter: where did you say plasma docs need to be branched to?
<sitter> stable/something
<sitter> branches/stable/l10n-kf5/$LANGUAGE/docs/kde-workspace (I think)
<Riddell> and I have to do that for every language? that seems quite error prone
<sitter> yes
<Riddell> sitter: releaeme does svn now? what's the syntax?
<sitter> Riddell: you need to make a config file
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306575/ then call it with the name of the yml file as project_name and the --from-config switch
<sitter> e.g. with my yolo.yml:
<sitter> ./tarme.rb --origin stable --version 2.0 --from-config yolo
<Haudegen> Will there be a kdesvn package in vivid?
<Riddell> Haudegen: I don't think so it conflicts with kdesdk-kio-plugins
<Riddell> can't you use kdesdk-kio-plugins ?
<Riddell> --mark
<Riddell> sitter: 49 minutes to make the tars, much nicer than 4 hours :)
<Haudegen> Riddell: Kdesvn's KIO-plugins work better for me.  And I use the kdesvn GUI for some specific tasks.
<sitter> yeh
<sitter> Riddell: did you watch network IO in ksysguard?
<Riddell> sitter: oh no I didn't :(  although nobody here complained about slow network
<sitter> I was more interested in whether it bottlenecks on network speed or thread count :P
<sitter> ah well, maybe next time
<Riddell> sitter: what's wrong with this tarme for svn? https://paste.kde.org/pqvytzipy
<sgclark> morning
<sitter> it's a bug!
<Riddell> beasties!
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<lordievader> Hey sgclark o/
<sitter> Riddell: should be fixed
<lordievader> Am I missing a package when legacy systray icons do not show up?
<soee> lordievader: what icons for example ?
<mitya57> lordievader: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<lordievader> Dropbox.
<mitya57> TL;DR: they won't work anymore
<lordievader> I've gotten that far. But the info dropbox supplies over the commandline is rather, well, limited.
<soee> well for skype for exmaple, you have to install sni-qt:i386
<mitya57> sni-qt will work for all Qt 4 apps (that use QSystemTrayIcon)
<sitter> there's still no bluez5 >.<
<kfunk> is quassel known to be crashy in vivid? just started to crash randomly here lately (since a week or so)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> kded5 just love to eat my CPU
<soee> need that fix from 5.2.1 ;)
<sitter> it has
<kfunk> why didn't you backport that one already? you're getting lazy ;)
<sitter> that one should be backported to utopic
<sitter> hardly worth backporting to vivid considering upstream didn't even deem it impactful enough to do a 5.2.0.1 release :P
<kfunk> yeah, just a minor inconvenience :|
<kfunk> sucking my notebook battery empty all day
<BluesKaj> Konversation Version 1.6-beta1 is using 50% of my cpu 
<soee> backporting to vivid ?
<BluesKaj> and I need all the cpu room I can get'
<soee> BluesKaj: wait for Plasma 5.2.1 i would say, and check then
<kfunk> s/backport/add the patch to our package/
<kubotu> kfunk: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<BluesKaj> is that today ?
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<soee> BluesKaj: [11:06] <Riddell> soee: yeah, I need to do battle with sitter's new releaseme script
<BluesKaj> no wonder konversation is so slow to change chats etc
<soee> BluesKaj: for me this beta version works nice, uses only ~ 40 mb ram
<BluesKaj> soee, same here 64mb memory  , but it's using 50% of my cpu 
<BluesKaj> when I switch to this room my cpu on konversation jumps from 11% to 50% , as soon as switch to another room the cpu drops back to 10% or so...WTH?
<sitter> bug?
<soee> BluesKaj: do you have some conversation on ther channel ?
<soee> if not try to start one and compare cpu usage
<BluesKaj> soee, I have 6 other rooms open , when  I switch to them the cpu drops to 10% on each
<BluesKaj> and it maxes out 1 core, but doesn't share the load with the other core like it should
<BluesKaj> very strange 
<ScottK> Sput: Uploading the beta now.  mamarley's going to have an upgrade problem in the PPA because 0.12-beta1 is a higher version than 0.12.  0.12~beta1 would have been better (I did use this for the archive upload).
<sitter> Riddell: did you actually push about-distro to git?
<Riddell> sitter: I think I saw no Vcs fields and assumed there was no such thing
<sitter> same for konvi
<Riddell> turns out there is http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/about-distro.git/
 * Riddell fixes
<sitter> Riddell: when in doubt you can check the ci-tooling repo data/projects.json. assuming people tell me when a kf5 thing gets introdcued that should be a fairly complete list of all things that have a git repo
 * sitter is in the bad habit of forgetting to add vcs fields -.-
<ScottK> sitter: I put the quassel changes I just uploaded into bzr since that's where the Vcs-* pointed.  It's not maintained by the Qt-KDE team in Debian, so not sure where it should go?
<sitter> ScottK: bzr is fine for now
<ScottK> K.  
<Riddell> Quintasan: fancy giving me the shipit on https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/121589/ ?
<Riddell> Rename binary to ksnakeduel
<Quintasan> Done
<Riddell> ScottK: about?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<Riddell> ScottK: I want to revert the SRU from bug 1182784 in ubiquity because it seems to cause a crash for non-english
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Utopic) "Install with non English language fails on Keyboard: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: needs to be now because I need to rebuild for 14.04.2
<ScottK> Right.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've uploaded 2.18.8.7
<ScottK> OK.  I'll have a look.
<Riddell> ScottK: and I've run ./copy-package -s trusty-proposed -b --to-suite=trusty-updates ubiquity
<Riddell> but it's not copied over according to launchpad
<Riddell> am I missing something or am I just being impatient
<ScottK> We use sru-release for that.
<ScottK> Don't just copy that packages, but shouldn't an SRU team member be doing that anyway?
<ScottK> In fact, it looks like that landed it in unapproved.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes but I'm in a hurry for 14.04.2 so I'm being naughty
<ScottK> Let me look at it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<BluesKaj> Riddell, do you guys have some kind of traffic pointed at this chat because as soon as I switch to this room my cpu jumps from 10 to 100% usage on one of the cores ...very strange
<Riddell> BluesKaj: we have patched our irc clients to send the bank details of anyone who joins this channel, but don't tell anyone it's secret
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm nothing changed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity am I just impatient?
<Riddell> I did get a [ubuntu/trusty-updates] ubiquity 2.18.8.7 e-mail
<BluesKaj> Riddell, good luck with my accts :) 
<Riddell> ScottK: yay it's in
<BluesKaj> Riddell, seriously , this is what I see when I switch from #kubuntu-offtopic to #kubuntu-devel,  http://imagebin.ca/v/1sCWwvJdphiX
<sitter> file a bag
<BluesKaj> it's difficult to track down, sitter since it's contained within the the client
<sitter> telling us is not gonna get fixed though :P
<sitter> maybe talk to #konversation
<BluesKaj> sitter, is someone else here seeing the same effect ?
<sitter> apparently not
<Riddell> BluesKaj: run it through gdb
<lordievader> Or strace it.
<sitter> or valgrynd
<Riddell> Quintasan: yay ksnakeduel rename done for frameworks too
<Riddell> that feels good
<Riddell> now maybe I can do something less important like release plasma or trusty .2
 * sitter sure hopes Riddell did check that nothing uses add_subdirectory in the documentation folders :P
<Quintasan> sitter: You know any cheap hotels in Berlin?
<Riddell> must be a friendly kde person you can stay with
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> there's like 3000000 kde people in berlin
<sitter> cheap hotelwise I am not the person you want to talk to. I am too posh :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: probably a hostel would be cheap
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hell if I know. I got accepted for Rails bootcamp for free and they didn't even tell us what exactly is free
<sitter> rails \o/
<shadeslayer> rails
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> oh boy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: have fun :D
<shadeslayer> you can come back and redesign kubuntu.org
<Quintasan> Probably not but it's two week of no university
<Riddell> nightrose may be able to help
<Riddell> although two weeks is quite a big ask to stay with even a friendly kde person :)
<sitter> shadeslayer: I don't think we can manage 3 security updates per week :P
<Quintasan> lol
<sitter> Riddell: Quintasan could move every couple of days
<shadeslayer> heh
<sitter> like I say, there's certainly no shortage of kde people in berlin
<Quintasan> Well, I might bail out if stuff heads into this direction
<sitter> well, staying for 2 weeks in a hostel is gonna be expensive
<sitter> surely reigns in at 30-50 at the cheapest per night
<sitter> so that's an easy 700 euros just for accomodation
<sitter> and then probably not even good one at that :P
<shadeslayer> hm true
<Riddell> sitter: so stuff like this is evil? https://paste.kde.org/pwkdtlob0
<sitter> Riddell: well, that's from releaseme
<sitter> you have to look at git not the tars
<sitter> or I guess you can also look at the tars but there you have to check doc/en_US's CMakeLists
<Riddell> ah
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: you working on kdevelop?
<kfunk> sitter: you'll surely get cheaper hostels in Berlin, which aren't necessarily bad
<Sput> ScottK: thx, I'll let him know (and thanks for the upload of course!)
<ScottK> Thanks.  np.
<ScottK> rdieter: In rpm land, how do you make version 1-beta1 lower than version 1 (In Debian it's 1~beta1)?
<sitter> kfunk: I wouldn't know, I never stayed in a hostel in berlin :P
<sitter> kfunk: aren't you living in berlin? maybe you could help Quintasan find a decent place to stay xD
<kfunk> me neither. but "I know people" who did :)
<kfunk> I'm actually moving to Cologne in two weeks :)
<kfunk> but sure, I can help out
<sitter> mhh, waited until after karneval? that seems smart ;)
<kfunk> I've been there at monday. 'nuf said
<sitter> ^^
<rdieter> ScottK: rpm supports the ~ trick now too recently, but historically (and currently, our packaging guidelines have not yet adopted the ~ feature) moved anything like that from Version: tag to Release tag instead, ie, 1~beta1 would map to something like:    foo-1-0.1.beta
<ScottK> rdieter: OK.  If it's supported generally (even if it's recent), it might make sense to start recommending that to upstreams generally.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sitter> rdieter, ScottK: I still think the correct approach is to scream and shout at upstreams that use such nonesense in their versions
 * rdieter agrees with sitter
<ScottK> Where the nonsense is the 'beta' string?
<rdieter> just don't do it, recommending monotonically increasing version numbers is the simplest and sanest approach
<ScottK> Agreed.  Just thinking aloud about a way to do that with upstreams that insist on words in their versions.
<sitter> ScottK: and the hyphen
<ScottK> yeah
<rdieter> I have a cluebat I use to whack people from time to time, would be happy to lend it out to the forces of good
<Sput> ScottK: mamarley actually used 0.12.0~beta1 so it should be fine?
<Sput> not that I know anything about dpkg versioning :)
<ScottK> Oh. OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: I am more than happy to work on kdevelop if you do not have the time. I am sure we can come up with another for you. I would like to use the new kdevelop myself :)
<kfunk> sgclark: kdevelop as in KF5-based kdevelop?
<kfunk> (I'm doing development on KDevelop, fwiw)
<sgclark> the new release, if it is kf5 great lol
<kfunk> nope, the KF5 version is unreleased
<kfunk> and still got some rought edges
<kfunk> -t
<Riddell> sgclark: go ahead with kdevelop I think, Sick_Rimmit can take on calligra if he's in a useful mood
<Riddell> or plasma 5.2.1
<Riddell> once I make the tars
<sgclark> Riddell: k
<Riddell> sgclark: or new plasma tars are nearly ready if you want them
<sgclark> Riddell: I can do both
<sgclark> Riddell: let me know when ready
<Riddell> new images need testing
<Riddell> !testers | trusty 14.12.1
<ubottu> trusty 14.12.1: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<alket> ok
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds
<Riddell> new 20150219.1 images
<alket> 14.04.02
<Riddell> alket: yes daily-live 20150219.1 is the candidate for 14.04.2
<Riddell> all testing appreciated
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma 5.2.1 tars up on depot
<shadeslayer> ENOTIME
<sgclark> Riddell: k
<mparillo> I am downloading 14.04.2 RC 32-bit now. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds/89452/testcases/1300/results
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hey...
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I am in a useful mood...
<sgclark> Riddell: why are baloo and kfilemetadata 5.6.1, is that going to mess up the script or ?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I will be back in about 2 hours once I get home, and happy to package something up, and help you..
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Pressurising lazy volunteers always works well you know ;-)
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: np, I am here for several more hours
 * Sick_Rimmit grins and ducks 
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: OK, well I will let you decide what you want to point me at.. will shout up once I return
<sgclark> Riddell: and is this the one that needs ecm? what version, I can't seem to find it in depot
 * Sick_Rimmit vanishes in poof of dust
<BluesKaj> so where's the plasma upgrade for today ?
<sgclark> err the one he just tarred up like 10 mins ago? give me some time lol
<BluesKaj> sgclark, I was actually try to get an answer from soee, but I guess he left :)
<BluesKaj> err trying 
<mparillo> 14.04.2 ships with an immediate need for a security update: libnss3 libnss3-1d libnss3-nssdb
<kfunk> sgclark: faster!
<sgclark> lol
<soee> Riddell: any new about Plasma 5.2.1 /
 * Sick_Rimmit arrives... Kerbang whoosh.. Doh!! 
<soee> woot woot ?
<BluesKaj> anyone else getting hash sum mismatches like so? archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<BluesKaj> both main and universe repos  are giving me the mismatches
<lordievader> BluesKaj: On vidid? If so, I'll check it in a bit. Need to boot up my Vivid desktop anyways.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes on vivid
<sgclark> soee: what kind of news are you looking for? I am uploading the non fail packages to next-staging now, will have to work on a few tho
<soee> sgclark: ok, that is what i was asking, thankx
 * Sick_Rimmit toddles off to look at the kdenlive bug and assoc packaginh
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Updating here goes fine, I'm using the Dutch mirror.
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hello
<Sick_Rimmit> Just looking at the kdenlive no audio stuff from 16 weeks ago !! 
<Sick_Rimmit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1400361
<Riddell> sgclark: how's your packaging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1400361 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "Rendered video has no audio" [High,In progress]
<BluesKaj> all is ok now lordievader, no more mismatches...guess the university which hosts the repos here caught up to the rest
<Riddell> lordievader, soee, BluesKaj: anyone able to do any iso testing immediately? we need to get this 14.04.2 release out in a couple of hours
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit, sgclark: worked out who's doing kdevelop?
<Sick_Rimmit> I am just about to start with libav-tools, but am very happy to take it..
<lordievader> Riddell: I can do the 64-bit iso.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: if you think you can get somewhere with libav-tools then good luck :)
<Sick_Rimmit> I have no idea, if I can, I would really to to get kdenlive rendering audio correctly
<Sick_Rimmit> Which looks like it needs new versions of kdenlive, libav-tools, and melt
<sgclark> Riddell: in the middle of both kdevelop and plasma5
<Sick_Rimmit> However, if its going to difficult then it may be better tackled by a black belt, rather than a little old yellow belt
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Use my resource as you feel best placed to help us toward 15.04.. so if you have something more pressing you want me to tackle..?
<lordievader> Is there a mirror for cdimage.u.c?
<lordievader> It is really, really, slow. -.-
<soee> lordievader: can you give me link to those isos ?
<lordievader> soee: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds/89451/downloads
<lordievader> It ain't my connection ;)
<soee> ~ 20 min to download
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely :)
<lordievader> Ah rsync gives better speeds.
<lordievader> 30Mb/s :D
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: then give the libav issue a try and if you get stuck with that there's a new calligra beta to package
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: 10-4 understood..
<sgclark> Riddell: already uploaded a bunch of plasma to next-staging, there were some manual tho
<sgclark> Riddell: can you please verify baloo and kfilemetadata are different versions from the rest?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes they do
<Riddell> (because they were due to become part of frameworks but then a licence issue stopped it at the last minute but it's still hoped to get it into frameworks in the future)
<sgclark> ok ty
<lordievader> soee: lsb_release reports 14.04.2 :)
<lordievader> In a live-session at least.
<Sick_Rimmit> ari-tczew: Hi are you around ?
<mparillo> lordievader: soee: 14.04.2 on a 32-bit install also 
<lordievader> やった
<ari-tczew> Sick_Rimmit: hi, yes.
<Sick_Rimmit> ari-tczew: Ah brilliant
<Sick_Rimmit> I just notice you package kdenlive recently
<Sick_Rimmit> I am working on getting kdenlive bug "no audio" fixed
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm about to work on melt and libav
<Sick_Rimmit> Just wondering if you had covered this ground already
<Sick_Rimmit> Sorry, I am a bit new to packaging
<ari-tczew> Sick_Rimmit: maybe, I just merged the package
<ari-tczew> what's your problem?
<Sick_Rimmit> ari-tczew: I am working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1388438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1388438 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "No audio in rendered file" [High,In progress]
<Sick_Rimmit> and this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1400361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1400361 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "Rendered video has no audio" [High,In progress]
<Sick_Rimmit> I am semi guessing that I need to update libav and melt to get the audio working
<Sick_Rimmit> So I am just checking with you in case you already done this
<lordievader> Riddell: Yayy, oem-config is back :D
<ari-tczew> Sick_Rimmit: no idea
<Sick_Rimmit> ari-tczew: OK, no worries, thanks for responding and packaging kdenlive :-)
<ari-tczew> Sick_Rimmit: if you have a patch to fix those bugs and have you got troubles with packaging, let me know. I can help you
<Sick_Rimmit> ari-tczew: Thank you, that may prove very useful.. will yell if I get stuck. :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> I have libav (6:11-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium in the changelog. I am unsure about the 6: dunno what that is for
<Sick_Rimmit> I think I should change that line to 
<Sick_Rimmit> libav (6:11-2ubuntu1) vivid; urgency=medium
<ScottK> Sick_Rimmit: libav is not something to update casually.  Ask siretart if it should be updated.
<Sick_Rimmit> ScottK: OK you've set me thinking now..
<Sick_Rimmit> ScottK: I think I am going to download the latest daily, install kdenlive and test the audio rendering.. Maybe I am just duplicating work
<soee> lordievader: ping
 * Sick_Rimmit switching to calligra-beta
<lordievader> soee: What's up?
<soee> lordievader: can you please also test: entire disk with lvm and encryption ?
<soee> i just finished installation - all fine but system does not boot in VB, after plymouth i have only black screen 
<soee> i want some confirmation before i marked it as failed
<lordievader> soee: I have the same issues. As the oem-user everthing was fine. Now under any video-chip X fails. tty's work fine.
<lordievader> It could be related to bug 1307776
<ubottu> bug 1307776 in linux (Ubuntu) "screen giberish" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307776
<lordievader> soee: Does nomodeset work for you?
<soee> lordievader: how can i enable this ?
<lordievader> soee: Add it as a kernel parameter.
<lordievader> Hmm, would it be related to the disk being full? I'll reinstall.
<soee> lordievader: ok but how in VB can i add it as kernel parameter ?
<soee> btw, i was able somehow start it from tty but then a lot of crashes reports
<lordievader> soee: You add it in grub ;)
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<soee> thats not somehing that simple user shoudl do :D
<lordievader> soee: No, but it might give insight as to where the bug is ;)
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - now even more Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma 5.2.1 Status http://goo.gl/TXeE7Y
<Sick_Rimmit> apt-get source warns "could not verify signature on ./calligra......." 
<soee> lordievader: i set it, but again ended up with black screen 
<lordievader> Hmm, yeah. Here it didn't work either :P
<Sick_Rimmit> I assume this needs to be fixed before packaging, for security
<soee> lordievader: so i mark it as failed
<lordievader> soee: Have you filed a bug?
<soee> nt yet
<soee>  wonder if it is Vb fault here
<lordievader> I don't think KVM and VB share their video code.
<soee> lordievader: if you have the same can you fiel a bug and i just add numbe rto my testcase >
<lordievader> I'm still investigating.
<Riddell> lordievader, soee: how are the images?
<lordievader> It seems X doesn't work under KVM or VB :(.
<lordievader> However I noticed my install ran out of disk, so I'm checking if that is the cause here.
<sgclark> Riddell: kdev-python-1.7.1-py3 ... umm this new and they mixed the version inside the py3 which should be part of name?!? any advise?
<sgclark> at least I think it is new, I don't see a py3 kdev
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Is this an indicator for building in Python3 support
<lordievader> soee: Could you check if your vm disk is full. X works after a reinstall with a bigger disk.
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: that would be my guess
<soee> lordievader: what sze did you use before >
<soee> *size
<lordievader> sgclark: There are seperate versions for python as they are incompatible with one another.
<lordievader> soee: 8gb, and since I gave it 4gb ram, the swap was also 4gb... -.-
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: yep me too, it would strike me as logical to simply drop the -py3 suffix
<sgclark> can't
<sgclark> already have kdev-python package, but what lordievader said makes sense, thanks
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: Isn't kdev-python simply a syntax and command completion parsing extension for Kdevelop
<lordievader> sgclark: Talk to scummos if you want the full story.
<soee> lordievader: doing fresh install with 16 GB size
<lordievader> soee: That is what I upgraded my disk to aswell ;)
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: No, the plugin also allows you to debug python applications within kdevelop. Using the python debugger rather than gdb.
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: Ah right I see, OK
<soee> brb, going for some hot tea
<lordievader> It is rather lovely :D
<Sick_Rimmit> kdevelop is my IDE of choice, I really do like it.
<lordievader> Same here ;)
<Sick_Rimmit> I haven't done anything with the debugging though, as I mostly use it for PHP
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm we seem to have both kdev-python and kdevelop-python, the first being python2 and the second being python3 I think
<sgclark> I am going to attempt to write a groovy plugin as that is what I am coding in these days
<Riddell> sgclark: so at a guess kdev-python-1.7.1-py3.tar.xz becomes the next kdevelop-python
<lordievader> It allows you to set breakpoints and inspect the state of your program at those breakpoints.
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh ok ty
<Riddell> sgclark: but do check if that seem right
<sgclark> yeah checking now
<Riddell> I'm sure I've moaned to scummos about this naming before
<sgclark> Riddell: umm not sure it is. only one entry and closes #718296 which I see nothing of py3
<sgclark> Riddell: bah nvm, further python 3
<sgclark> further down reads*
<soee> this is known in vivid that clicking on links in konversation etc. does not work ?
<sgclark> sure is not visible to a user that would be searching for it though..
<sgclark> soee: not sure, but right click search google no longer works for me
<Riddell> soee: nope but it's a new version so check upstream and report a bug
<soee> Riddell: ok
<soee> sgclark: any chance to have 5.2.1 fixed today ?
<sgclark> yes, but my today is not likely yours lol
<soee> :D
<soee> lordievader: booted with bigger disk size, shall i mark testcase as fine and only mention in comment the problem with smaller disk ?
 * Sick_Rimmit yawns
<Sick_Rimmit> Right time to call it a night
<sgclark> night Sick_Rimmit!
<Riddell> sleep well Sick_Rimmit 
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm away for the weekend, but will return to packaging Calligra on Monday evening
<lordievader> soee: Not sure if that is a bug, strange things simply happen when the disk is full...
<Sick_Rimmit> ttfn
 * Sick_Rimmit vanishes with a poof of dust
<soee> Riddell: any thoughts ^ ?
<Riddell> soee: what's the problem?
<soee> Riddell: is VB ha small disk size ~ 8GB system booting ends with black screen, with bigger size (tested 16 GB) all works fine
<soee> Riddell: shal this be mentioned as bug ?
<soee> *if VB has
<Riddell> soee: yeah leave a comment but that's fine to pass
<sgclark> Riddell: kcm_touchpad is MIA.. no release or?
<soee> ok, thank you
<kfunk> Riddell: sgclark: if you have trouble with kdev-python, again, please just mail the kdevelop ML
<kfunk> so it is a) recorded what is wrong, b) other people than scummos can chime in, too
<sgclark> kfunk: ty, not really trouble with it, a packaging thing really, but sorted now
<kfunk> ok
<lordievader> Time for me to go to bed, cya.
<Riddell> thanks lordievader 
<sgclark> Riddell: both user-manager and kcm_touchpad is MIA.. 
<sgclark> otherwise all uploaded to next staging
<Riddell> sgclark: that's deliberate, they're beta only
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> Riddell: the two reds are version incorrect lol, but they are the framework hopefuls
<sgclark> soee: should be done building soon for your testing pleasure
<soee> sgclark: cool ;)
<Riddell> sgclark: sitter did grump about this obvious failure in the scripts bless him
 * sgclark trys to remember how to use bzr
<soee> please emember me
<soee> if we change language in ubiquity and choose to try kubuntu, the live sesson should run in selected language or english ?
<sgclark> as a user I would expect selected language, is hat not what happens?
<soee> hm it shows that language support is incomplete and suggests to download required packages, i think this is how ot whoudl work
<sgclark> oh right, no way to ship all those lanaguages on cd, would be silly too
<soee> shadeslayer: desktop in live session uses English, but if i click to install system, ubuquty window is localized
<soee> sgclark: ^
<sgclark> yeah, I suspect you would have to click the lil download languages thingy
<soee> sgclark: yup  did it but probably i would have to logout or something to get it working
<sgclark> yeah prolly, dunno how that stuff works. have not dealt with it yet
<soee> what does the 4 stands for here 4:5.2.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<sgclark> epoch it has to do with versioning... the full details I a still not entirely clear on
<soee> why network manager does not have this number ?
<Riddell> soee: there's no language packs installed so it'll be in english except for ubiquity
<yofel> it's something like "Xth versioning scheme", like if you have a 20140302.1 version and want to "update" to 1.0, that's impossible. For that dpkg allowes adding an epoch, e.g. 1:1.0
<yofel> soee: ^
<Riddell> soee, sgclark: back in the day coolo did kde packaging for debian and changed the version numbers 4 times
<sgclark> ah ha, makes sense thanks
<soee> for amd64 only this test left: Install (auto-resize)
<soee> ill do some for i386 now
<Riddell> yeah i386 could do with more love
<Riddell> it's going out to mirrors now but still worth completing the tests and can still be pulled
<Riddell> testing in multiple languages would be good
<soee> i always install it in PL :D
<soee> well if it works in PL (vivid does not)
<Riddell> soee: right I need to make the fix I made to these trusty images to vivid, I'll do that tomorrow
<soee> Riddell: would be cool
<sgclark> Riddell: bzr-buildpackage-ppa totally barfed on, are all these files suppose to be in bzr? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/kdevelop/vivid/files barfs on upstream changes, like all the files
<sgclark> Riddell: want me to upload these and fight with bzr later? I have to step out a few :(
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah upload away
<sgclark> k, gonna toss in ninjas
<Riddell> the UDD ~ubuntu-branches have the badly over-engneered style of branches where the whole source is in bzr which is very confusing
<sgclark> Riddell: ok kdevelop* in ninjas, plasma in next staging. bbl
<Riddell> sgclark: you're on a roll! :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: aren't you a morning fellow
<ovidiu-florin> Good morning everyone
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: gave me one a link where are the files for our Kubuntu business cards
<ovidiu-florin> does anyone know that link?
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards
<valorie> google knew it
<valorie> :-)
<ovidiu-florin> that's not it
<valorie> dang it
<ovidiu-florin> they are all blue and also have stuff on the back
<ovidiu-florin> they were made at the BSP in Munich 2years ago
<valorie> I know, I have some
<valorie> with my email address wrong
<valorie> :(
<ovidiu-florin> I want to edit it and make my own
<ovidiu-florin> and add there all my email addresses
<ovidiu-florin> and I have 3 + the one from work
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> and one is an alias
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Not without coffee I'm not...
<valorie> I guess Riddell doesn't have that file stashed anywhere that google can find it
<valorie> I got some free moo cards, but I would really prefer kub. cards with my correct email
<valorie> probably my mistake....
 * Sick_Rimmit arrives with a smash...
<lordievader> o/
<mgraesslin> fyi: I got two crash reports today indicating completely broken mesa on Vivid
<Riddell> valorie: what what?
<Riddell> valorie, ovidiu-florin: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/business/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you had one for each one of us
<ovidiu-florin> where are those?
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> in the new folder
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Riddell> I guess so, sorry it's not very tidy
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: why are all the front svgs empty?
<ovidiu-florin> and only the pdfs have the information?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: dunno I'm afraid, the front is the same for all and there's probably 1 copy somewhere I used for all
<ovidiu-florin> so I could be missing the Ubuntu font on Kubuntu?
<Riddell> mgraesslin: looks like 10.5.0 is going in [ubuntu/vivid-proposed] mesa 10.5.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Riddell> mgraesslin: at least they updated is at feature freeze and not 1 week before release as is their style
<Riddell> mgraesslin: can you point me to your bug reports? I'll pass them on
<mgraesslin> Riddell: let's wait whether there is a pattern before making noise
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: unlike we do ship with the ubuntu font
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: open this please and tell me if you see other text then the SHA: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/business/new/kubuntu-ovidiu.svg
<ovidiu-florin> if you see any text other than the SHA*
<valorie> I don't see any other text, ovidiu-florin
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes I see it all
<Riddell> in inkscape
<Riddell> what are you using?
<ovidiu-florin> Chromium and Karbon
<valorie> oops, I just opened it in FF, sorry for the noise
<ovidiu-florin> they both see null, nada
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: use inkscape
<ovidiu-florin> I see them now
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can I make any changes I want to it?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: of course
<Riddell> but if you write "kubuntu smells" on it then don't expect us to pay for the printing :)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: why are there 2 dashes at the end of the SHA?
<ovidiu-florin> oh, I didn't expect you to pay for the printing at all
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: but what if I write Kubuntu smells nice ? :P
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hmm no idea about the dashes, remove them
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you should, the donations money is there to be used
 * sitter calls for blackjack and hookers
<sitter> how does one draw a box in gimp?
<sebas> Draw a rect, then cut out a rect in its center?
<sebas> My gimp skills are a bit rusty :)
<Riddell> use krita :)
 * sitter used inkscape
<sitter> sebas: that would have worked I suppose
<sebas> inkscape seems like the more suitable tool for it, though
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: you don't draw in GIMP
<ovidiu-florin> use Krita or Inkscape or Karbon
<ovidiu-florin> Karbon still lacks a few basic things
<ovidiu-florin> so does most of the Calligra suite...
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<sitter> gprp
<sitter> wait, you are not my terminal
 * sitter squints
<Riddell> Karbon is unmaintained and will probably be killed
<ovidiu-florin> do you guys know how to move 2 rectangles next to each other in inkscape?
<ovidiu-florin> except for super zoom and tedious mouse movement pixel by pixel
<sitter> either enable snap to grid or use the alignment feature creatively
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried the alignment thing...
<ovidiu-florin> eighter I'm stupid, or that doesn't work like this
<ovidiu-florin> how do I snap to grid?
<sitter> no clue, you ahve to enable the grid somewhere
<ovidiu-florin> I have the grid visible
<ovidiu-florin> solved: http://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/29059/inkscape-align-edges-sequentially
<ovidiu-florin> I have 2 rectangles, one with round edges, on top of each other, aligned at a corner. How can I remove the corner that shows from the rectangle with straight corners?
<sitter> Mirv: I presume you'd prefer if I let you integrate qt fixes we'd need?
<ovidiu-florin> offff... wrong channel, sorry for the spam
<soee> Riddell: we need to wait for this 4 to be fixed before tests: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=vivid ?
<Mirv> sitter: preferably yes, and a have patience of a few days for regression testing. even though ubuntu-rtm is what ships to phone users, the quality focus starts to be more and more in vivid too. could you do MP:s against the ~kubuntu-packagers branches and I'll publish them via silos?
<Mirv> just ping me and I'll start churning on those
<sitter> Mirv: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/105744/ https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/101845/  https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/106729/
<sitter> they all affect xcb so one would hope rtm isn't affected
<soee> oh next cloud storage: http://life.wamari.com/2015/02/20/mega-cloud-storage-50gb-of-cloud-storage/
<sitter> also the last one isn't merged yet, so we can also hold off on that until approved 
<Mirv> sitter: rtm is launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm, based on utopic, no worries it'd be affected :)
<sitter> ah fair enough xD
<Mirv> will be vivid later on
<Riddell> soee: I guess so, retrying
<Mirv> sitter: but, indeed, xcb shouldn't hurt when not using xcb like on the phones..
<Mirv> sitter: if you don't mind, do a MP for me to upload to a landing PPA, but I can also just take a note of those and cherry-pick myself
<sitter> Riddell: did anyone volunteer for 5.2.1 packaging yet? if not I'll do a forward merge from kubuntu_stable to vivid_archive once I have an ISO. then at least someone who wants to do it doesn't have to mess with that
<sitter> Mirv: ok, I'll to get them done later today
<Mirv> ok
<Riddell> sitter: yes sgclark is on it
<Riddell> sitter: see http://goo.gl/TXeE7Y
<sitter> eh
<sitter> Riddell: and who merged the branches?
<Riddell> sitter: I'm not sure anyone did, what needs merged?
<sitter> kubuntu_stable to kubuntu_vivid_archive...
<sitter> i.e. what was uploaded is once again missing all stuff that happened in CI already
<Riddell> ah hah
<sitter> going to run a merge once I finished downloading :S
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you may also want to request your refreshments from the other night https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-February/038700.html
<Riddell> sitter: also replied although may be too late for FF https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-February/038701.html
 * sitter has an excitingly broken konversation that doesn't open urls :'<
<sitter> Riddell: such pragmatism xD
<sitter> Riddell: the pizza mail's lat paragraph I don't understand
<sitter> also good news: vivid_archive and stable seem to be aligned anyway, nothing to merge anywhere
<sitter> which is god given that kwin has new symbols according to the status page
<sitter> s/god/odd
<BluesKaj> and the feature freeze now underway
<soee> where can i find konversation bugs ?
<BluesKaj> launchpad , soee, or http://bugs.kde.org
<sitter> brum
<sitter> Riddell: all 5.2.1 tars need respinning
<soee> BluesKaj: ok seems like the bug with opening links isnt reported yet
<BluesKaj> links open here soee, but I still ahve that weird cpu max-out on one core whenever I join this chatroom
<soee> open for you oO ?
<soee> the one from channel topic or chat itsef ?
<BluesKaj> the chat, if I switch to offtopic or most others the usage drops to 10% which is normal ,
<BluesKaj> this chat and #konversation both suffer from the the same issue
<BluesKaj> soee, which browser do you have setup to link ?
<soee> chromium should be
<BluesKaj> chromium won't launch here if it's already open, it just blinks, then you have to click it
<BluesKaj> err chrome rather
<soee> BluesKaj: it all worked nice in previos vesion,
<soee> just thsi 1.6-beta1 has this issue
<BluesKaj> this beta version is slow to change rooms as well 
<soee> ok solved it :o
<soee> in System Settings -> Applications, for webbrowser i had set: Open http and https in an app defined by URL content
<soee> i defined custom app (chromium-browser) and now links work fine
<soee> so konversation did not know what app to use if we dont specify one there ?
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<BluesKaj> soee, yes 
<BluesKaj> soee, in konversation>settings>configure konverstaion>behaviour>general behaviour>use custom browser 
<BluesKaj> also there
<soee> BluesKaj: i think konversation should use defautl system browser
<BluesKaj> soee, usually if the custom browser option is unchecked the default browser is supposed to be used, but that setting doesn't always work
<soee> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<soee> scrolling by dragging in gwenview is broken
<Riddell> sitter: pon
<Riddell> sitter: pong
<sitter> Riddell: documentation is fucked beyond apprehension
<sitter> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-desktop.git&a=blob&h=c2f27d53f9ba66343e50604bf50e61a6a08076fb&hb=a143f6cf09ab53945880741b36529866b393da71&f=doc%2Fkcontrol%2FCMakeLists.txt
<sitter> ifs like that cannot work
<sitter> the l10n structure is divergent from the structure in git pretty much
<sitter> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=powerdevil.git&a=tree&h=49f8e9a90db38ac68dec4a610f03964c78d1acdc&hb=4d643cba8ad5c099aa540f7c968bbf36ea484ed3&f=doc%2Fkcm
<sitter> doc/kcm/
<sitter> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kf5/de/docs/kde-workspace/kcontrol/powerdevil/
<sitter> kcontorl/powerdevil/
<sitter> either the directory structure in git must be 100% like that in l10n or the ifs need to go
<Riddell> sitter: why do the ifs make a difference?
<sitter> Riddell: they can't be replicated into other languages
<Riddell> sitter: shall I just get rid of it?
<sitter> in en you'd if in kcm/CMakeListst.txt and in another language the directory suddenly is kcontrol/powerdevil/CMakeLists.txt
<sitter> Riddell: I don't know, either the ifs go or the directory structure in l10n must change
<Riddell> suse packager also says "all docs now go to en_US subdir instead of en, this is wanted behavior"
<sitter> have a fix for that, that's why all tars need respinning
<Riddell> uh oh
<soee> Riddell: some news maybe about 14.04.2 ? Softpedia: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-14-04-2-LTS-Officially-Released-Users-Can-No-Longer-Upgrade-to-Plasma-5-473789.shtml
<soee> "There is no official word from the Kubuntu team (as of yet) about this particular release"
<Riddell> um
<Riddell> I'm very confused by that article
<Riddell> have we ever packaged Plasma 5 for 14.04?
<soee> 14.10 had it through ppa-next, im not sure bout 14.04
<sitter> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kf5/de/docs/kde-workspace/kdesu/ <- the manpage is in there because in the same cmakelists there is a handbook install into kdesu
<sitter> guess who is going to open a bottle of booze now
<sitter> Riddell: I actually think l10n needs to change
<sitter> this structure is mental
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't have the receit for the refreshments anymore I think
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shouldn't be a problem
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> soee, pong
<soee> BluesKaj: could you please test one thing and confirm on bug tracker: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344384 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 344384 in Image Wallpaper "Wrong item focus after wallpaper removal" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> Riddell: what would you have me do to fix documentation?
<sitter> as a matter of fact, probably just making it install to en again would be an improvement over 5.2.0 as it covers more localization now, albeit not all because of the pathing bullshit
<BluesKaj> soee, yes I can confirm that without trying it again, already encountered that bug 
<soee> ah nice
<Riddell> sitter: install to en seems fine
<sitter> Riddell: pushed
<sitter> all tars need respinning
<Riddell> hmm, I'm about to leave for spanish alas
<Riddell> so it'll need to be later
<Riddell> sitter: and the if() in plasma-desktop docs cmake?
<sitter> Riddell: just leave it in for now
<sitter> you need to dicuss this with the l10n guys IMO
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> they're so much more elite than me I get scared of feeling unworthy
 * Riddell out
<sitter> right now the entire l10n dir structure is based on the kde-l10n-xx thing, where it simply wasn't possible to have the if nonesense
<sitter> so if the relevant devs want to if then l10n needs to change structure to follow the structure in git (which would make sense for consistency reasons anyway I'd think)
<sitter> if the devs can live without the ifs or l10n doesn't want to change structure then the ifs need to go
<mparillo> I see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04.2/release/ is out. Do we want a news item on Kubuntu.org?
<sitter> third option possibly would be to write a cmake macro that installs everything in doc/ in a sane fashion
<sitter> that is to say it's not impossible to bridge the two expectations together, it's just impossible for releaseme as it would require actually being able to accurately parse cmake code
<kfunk> sgclark: wazzup with 5.2.1? :)
<mparillo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1404-lts-update-out
<soee_> mparillo: small typo "bufixes"
<mparillo> soee_: That is what I get for blindly copying from .1 ;-) Fixing...
<soee_> -.-
<sgclark> kfunk: not sure, the two failed don't seem to care for the two packages with different versions, looking into it
<shadeslayer> yay for my stupid hw : https://www.apple.com/ca/support/macbookpro-videoissues/
<shadeslayer> sgclark: could you plz join #debian-qt-kde on OFTC?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: yep sorry forgot to set that up
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you're working on kdevelop right?
<sgclark> yeah
<shadeslayer> ok, maxy had a question for you
<sgclark>  libkf5filemetadata-dev : Depends: libkf5filemetadata3 (= 5.6.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed  this is quite baffeling
<yofel> run the debug mode or aptitude, that alone doesn't tell much
<sgclark> debug mode?
<sgclark> this is in next-staging
<yofel> -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1
<yofel> ah
<sgclark> funny thing is it builds in ci lol
<yofel> well, then you at least know that it's fixable :P
<ovidiu-florin> yo
<ovidiu-florin> who here has inkscape and plasma 5.2 installed?
<ovidiu-florin> (on the same machine, in the same os)
<Neo31> back
<Neo31> sorry guys lost the exact versions that needs testing 
<Neo31> and i lost the irc logs
<Neo31> any help please ?
<ovidiu-florin> I think this is broken: https://paste.kde.org/p7xwegseb/testhb
<soee_> sgclark: how 5.2.1 looks ?
<sgclark> soee_: terrible, random fail on a depend that exists and I have no idea... it does not fail in ci and there is absolutely nothing different
<soee_> sgclark: the only difference is that ci has more packages ?
<sgclark> soee_: plasma-workspace is the blocker. It does not fail in ci, but launchpad it fails saying a depend is not installable, but it is installable and in the same ppa..
<sgclark> someone smarter than me needs to look because I am clueless
<soee_> oh thats not me :)
<soee_> yofel: ^ ?
<soee> sgclark: this is the problem  libkf5filemetadata-dev : Depends: libkf5filemetadata3 (= 5.6.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed ?
<sgclark> yes
<soee> and libkf5filemetadata3 can't be installed ?
<sgclark> soee: sure it can, the build was a success and in the same ppa
<soee> sgclark: build of what ?
<sgclark> libkf5filemetadata3
<sgclark> libkf5filemetadata3_5.6.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_i386.deb (28.3 KiB) 
<soee> sorry for so many questions, but im not familiar with it and this is some opportunity to learn new stuff
<sgclark> np
<soee> and thers no info why it is not hoing to be installed ?
<sgclark> other sets of eyes are always good
<sgclark> I likely need to run it through verbose pbuilder, but i have not set up pbuilder since new install :( my next step though when I am done fighting with my kde ci stuff
<soee> can it be check with -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1 ?
<soee> to get some detailed info why it cant be installed ?
<sgclark> right in pbuilder
<sgclark> hense why I need to set up pbuilder
<soee> ah i don't know what pbuilder is :)
<sgclark> mini launchpad to build local with a clean build enviroment
<sgclark> I guess it could be compared to a container, I think
<soee> what does the first 'p' letter means ?
<sgclark> lol no clue
<sgclark> package?
<soee> :)
<soee> uncle google: pbuilder stands for Personal Builder
<soee> this one right  http://pbuilder.alioth.debian.org/ ?
<sgclark> cool
<soee> oh "It does not try to guess what a package needs, and in most cases it tries the worst choice of all if there is a choice to be made."
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-21
<tsdgeos> lo guys
<tsdgeos> just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krecipes/+bug/1424155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424155 in krecipes (Ubuntu) "Update to KRecipes 2.0" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> if someone can take it, it'd be great
<valorie> I bet sgclark will jump on that when she logs in
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> not just a feature freeze here , seems like a action freeze as well ..not much happening today 
<lordievader> It is usually pretty quiet in here on the weekends.
<BluesKaj> haven't seen it this quiet in long time, even on the wknd
<shadeslayer> heh
 * shadeslayer is hacking away on features
<lordievader> shadeslayer: \o/
<knro> Assuming a total noob without access to google, how many steps does he have to take to find out how much hard space is used and how much is free?
<soee__> any news about 5.2.1 release ?
<sgclark> knro: 2 open terminal and type df
<knro> sgclark: I said total noob, no terminal
<sgclark> soee: sorry I cannot seem to get my pbuilder to use the ninjas ppa. so stuck and working on 50 million other things as well. so much for a day off :(
<soee> :)
<sgclark> knro applications menu -> system -> Info Center -> Summary (first page) has pretty little picture describing your hard drives info, may have to scroll..
<sgclark> tho hmm
<sgclark> guess not used,
<sgclark> bah
<knro> sgclark: Has total space, not how much utilized/free.
<sgclark> terminal!
<sgclark> yeah I see that now..
<knro> yeah, simple things like these should be easy to find out by total noobs
<sgclark> device viewer seems useless
<sgclark> indeed
<knro> I-Nex seems to provide everything in one place
<knro> maybe Kubuntu should include this by default, instead of the near useless KInfoCenter
<sgclark> dunno what that is I am afraid
<knro> it's like CPUz but for Linux
<ovidiu-florin> how do I set apt-get to shou output in english?? I've tried setting the locale to en_US.UTF8 but it doesn't care. apport is broken and I can't fix it
<ovidiu-florin> the apport package I mean
<Streamstormer> ovidiu-florin: LANG=C apt-get ?
<ovidiu-florin> please advize https://paste.kde.org/phy8yollg
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried: apt-get upgrade, apt-get remove, apt-get remove --purge, dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<ovidiu-florin> I get this very helpful message: https://paste.kde.org/pxediqxnz
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried downloading it manually from the ubuntu packages website and installing it via dpkg -i
<ovidiu-florin> but it won't let me
<ovidiu-florin> I think the package is broken
<Streamstormer> ovidiu-florin: see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240256/python-problem-report-python-apport-apport-break-apt-get
<ovidiu-florin> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ovidiu-florin> Damn you python 2.7
<ovidiu-florin> how do I report a bug on launchpad against apport on utopic??
<ovidiu-florin> is this it? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+filebug
<Streamstormer> ovidiu-florin: yes that should do.
<ovidiu-florin> reported
<alket> hi, when I try to beatify PHP code, I get this error: Command failed: /bin/sh -c [ -f ~/.bash_profile ] && source ~/.bash_profile;[ -f ~/.bashrc ] && source ~/.bashrc;php_beautifier --input "/tmp/input115121-3714-18bkcgo" --output "/tmp/115121-3714-lmp9iq" /bin/sh: 1: source: not found /bin/sh: 1: php_beautifier: not found
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> alket: wrong channel for support questions
<alket> shadeslayer: oh sorry, indeed wrong channel
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what are your new databases?
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kdeconnect 0.8
<kubotu> Package kdeconnect already exists!
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kdeconnect 0.8
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1424245
<soee> Riddell: are do you know how to fix this workspace package in Plsasma 5.2.1 ?
<Riddell> I need to spin all new tars for 5.2.1
<Riddell> then merge in the kubuntu_stable branches
<Riddell> then remake the source packages to get those to build
<soee> so we dont get it any soon ?
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh so I should stop banging my head on the wall trying to figure out why it is failing?
 * sgclark wishes she knew this
<Riddell> sgclark: for now yes
<Riddell> sgclark: I've deleted all the package from the PPA, sorry I'm rerolling all the tars so they all need done again, such is the life of an engineer
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh okies, and yes it is
<soee> :D
<Riddell> sgclark: if you're feeling in the useful mood you could merge in all the kubuntu_stable branches for the plasma packages
<sgclark> merge where? not sure I follow :( 
 * sgclark is totally useless
<Riddell> sgclark: clone all the git repositories for plasma packaging, checkout kubuntu_vivid_archive and git merge kubuntu_stable
<Riddell> and it should contain any fixes which harald or anyone else has added to get it all working for kubuntu ci
<Riddell> all new to me too this
<sgclark> Riddell: sure :) I will give it a shot
<sgclark> git merge origin/kubuntu_stable seems to be correct command. already up to date first one...
<sgclark> Riddell: all of them: Already up-to-date.
<soee> sgclark: so the next step would be as Riddell said "then remake the source packages to get those to build" ?
<sgclark> re-tar yes I think. That is Riddell magic making there. I have not ventured into that area yet
<soee> how the re-tar works ?
<sgclark> releaseing tars. I have heard words such as Release me and such, I don't think it is as simple as "making a tar". Though I could be completely wrong..
<soee> what tars contain ? just package source ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> The re-tar stuff is upstream work, not Kubuntu work.
<ScottK> jr wears both hats.
<soee> ScottK: but what will be different from current tars ?
<ScottK> Presumably whatever was committed into the upstream git in between the last set and this one.
<soee> ScottK: so if 5.2.1 was released like 2 days ago, new commits can be added to it now and released as 5.2.1 ?
<ScottK> Was it released in public or just private for packagers?
<ScottK> If the latter, then it's probably still 5.2.
<soee> ScottK: ah you are right, it was tar release, and teh public release is Tue 2015-02-24
 * Riddell uploading tars now
<valorie> sgclark: did you see the krecipes remark above?
<sgclark> valorie: done :)
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> did you happen to get an email from me as well?
<sgclark> yep I responded :)
<valorie> seems that there will be a crowd at LFNW
<sgclark> wow nice
<valorie> tdfischer and friend, and some ubuntu folks from Portland too
<valorie> k, I should read email
<sgclark> ubuntu folks from Portland O.o ? who? I did meet Brian Murray at our lil global jam in Eugene
<Riddell> all new tars are up
<soee> :)
<Riddell> sgclark: ready for packaging if you are are a lose end (but it's the weekend remember to relax)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, so curious, script, will it work or no because no new version right?
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm not sure, only one way to find out
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> I think it will quietly just be sensible and not add new changelogs and take the new tars
<sgclark> ok, I will run script today, but yeah I need tomorrow off
<Riddell> make sure you wipe your build directory
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> super, thanks muchos
<sgclark> np
<valorie> sgclark: someone was saying in teh #ubuntu-us-wa chan
<sgclark> cool :)
<valorie> I'll find the info and email and see if they are still coming....
<valorie> do y'all have an email list?
<valorie> I suppose I should ping ours as well
<sgclark> yeah , sec
<sgclark> ubuntu-us-or@lists.ubuntu.com
<valorie> when I had room in my chan list, I used to hang out in the -or chan too
<valorie> met up with some of those folks when I did an ubuntu table at OSCON years ago
<valorie> because they sort of surprise showed up, then Ben went on to run it for awhile
<sgclark> nice folks :) the ones I have met so far
<valorie> finn moved up here
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but these guys I had not met, and they were coming up in the train as well - I think
<sgclark> sigh, every package is failing and going to manual :(
 * valorie shares around the v-day bowl of chocolate
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess the script isn't that clever,  just let it run then do a for loop to run debuild -S or debsign as needed 
<Riddell> valorie: v-day?
<valorie> Valentine's Day
<valorie> I bought too many chocolate hearts, and unfortunately they are delicious
<Riddell> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: for whatever reason, it is looking for .orig in build-area... but the .orig is one folder up. no biggy, was just hoping for a quick go at this lol
<sgclark> git-buildpackage-ppa with the orig in the correct location outta do it
<Mamarok> gah, what should we do with users of plasma5 in the #kubuntu channel? Point8ing them to Ubuntu+1 seems rather wrong, or are we there, too?
<Riddell> Mamarok: help them if you can, #ubuntu+1 otherwise I guess
<Mamarok> I can't help, I don't use plasma 5
<soee> i take that one :)
<Mamarok> yeah, seen that, thank you
<yofel> vivid is ubuntu+1 for sure, not sure what to do with utopic+next...
<Mamarok> but if there are people using alpha stuff we should really also tell them that using Alpha is not exactly supported...
<Mamarok> soee: you keep a watchfull eye on #ubuntu+1, too?
<soee> Mamarok: nope, i think if it is Kubuntu related stuff, users just joind #kubuntu
<soee> thought thers no bg activity there
<yofel> soee: with the exception of vivid, that all goes to #ubunt+1
<Mamarok> but plasma5 questions simply don't belong there, it's not released, @kubuntu is for released stuff
<Mamarok> s/@/#/
<kubotu> Mamarok meant: "but plasma5 questions simply don't belong there, it's not released, #kubuntu is for released stuff"
<sgclark> Riddell: the old ones were still in the ppa and getting rejected. I have deleted them but it could be some time before it lets me upload
<Riddell> meh I deleted them :(
<sgclark> Riddell: I also emailed you  on breeze and breeze-qt4, I am a bit confused
<Riddell> replied
<sgclark> ty
<sgclark> Riddell: err so this actually needs to be repackaged then? cuz everything in here is qt5...
<sgclark> nvm, the script is broken, grabbed the breeze-qt4 from git...
 * Riddell snoozes
<soee> time to get some sleep, gn
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-22
<ScottK> Someone looking for some useful porting work might want to port pinentry-qt4 to Qt5.
<valorie> ScottK: what is pinentry?
<valorie> is it literally pin entry?
<ScottK> Pretty much
<ScottK> The little window the pops up to enter your gpg passphrase is pinentry.
<valorie> ah, that seems useful indeed
<ScottK> So we'll need it eventually as we migrate off Qt4.
<ScottK> The Qt4 part is about 6.5 KSLOC.
<ScottK> Not sure how much change it'll require.
<valorie> is the lack of that a blocker for vivid?
<valorie> if so, you might want to send up the flags on some lists
<ScottK> No, it's not a blocker for vivid.
<ScottK> It's probably a 16.04 blocker though.
<ScottK> Not sure when we'll got for all Qt5 desktop as a goal.
<valorie> I assume that is not a big enough job for a GSoC project
<valorie> perhas a SoK?
<valorie> if it's not done by this summer
<ScottK> Sput: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1424256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424256 in quassel (Ubuntu) "quassel crashes on clicking a link posted in chat" [Undecided,New]
<Sput> ScottK: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/106409/
<Sput> (not sure if that's gonna hit 5.4.1 or 5.4.2 though)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Sput> Qt 5.4.0 seems to be kinda broken in several ways :/
<ScottK> Mirv or mitya57: Do you think we could cherrypick ^^^?
<Mirv> that could be included together with what sitter is going to have MP for
<Mirv> as it's albert he'll probably ping to cherry-pick as well
<mitya57> ScottK: it will be in 5.4.2. Feel free to cherry-pick it (or wait for me to do it)
<Evpok> Hello, people. Someone here tried to build/install from the kdeconnect-kde frameworks branch ?
<Evpok> Anyway, I tried to do what I used to on master / kde4 : cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ; make ; sudo make install ; qdbus org.kde.kded /kded loadModule kdeconnect ; kbuildsycoca5
<Evpok> I then added the plasmoid to systray. But it show an error message, saying it can't import the org.kde.kdeconnect module
<Evpok> I looked for the associated qmldir, which is in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qml/org/kde/kdeconnect/qmldir so probably not the right place. But I can't find out where it is supposed to be
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Evpok> OK, I found it, it needed  `cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE_INSTALL_QMLDIR=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml`
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<Evpok> For the record, I put a full build script at https://gist.github.com/Evpok/61ac7827ad8c5ed7e632 as the cmake recipies are still pretty much black magic to me it could probably be optimised
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: who has admin access to forums?
<ScottK> Mirv: I pushed the qtbase patch to bzr.  It didn't apply 100% due to other changes, so please double check I did it right.
<Riddell> buenos noches
<soee_> hiho Riddell
<shadeslayer> Riddell: a tu tambien
<BluesKaj> bonsoir 
<BluesKaj> I've asked this question in ##linux and #qemu , but so far 30mins and no response... how to copy an HTML bookmarks file from host (Kubuntu OS) to guest OS (Windows7) in qemu?
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma 5.2.1 didn't get uploaded
<Riddell> ?
<BluesKaj> VB had those options, but I haven't found them in kvm-qemu
<Riddell> BluesKaj: scp?
<BluesKaj> the guest doesn't see the host OS at all , Riddell
<Riddell> then it probably needs networking fixed first
<soee> Riddell: is there some proggress with breeze icons for ibre office ?
<Riddell> soee: not from me, unless Quintasan has done anything
<Quintasan> I got stuck on how Riddell script parses that wiki format
<soee> :D
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee 
 * Riddell sleeps
<soee> ah ok, than good night :)
<sgclark> Riddell: no it got late and was still rejected. Will try again here shortly
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-22
<kubuntu_> hi team.  I'm looking for the script to build the kubuntu ISO.  I've checked the kde wiki and a few other places, but no luck. :-( Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<valorie> like your own custom ISO?
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !custom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom
<valorie> mmm
<kubuntu_> valorie: well, I would start with building the 15.10 install / live CD with the default settings / packages, but would then look to customize some of the settings and packages...  I'm assuming there's a build script to create the ISO, but I can't find it...
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<blaze> is something wrong with the launchpad lately?
<blaze> packages are waiting for being published for at least 3 hours
<blaze> that means something is wrong definitely
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<BluesKaj> large upgrade today, 114 upgraded and all is well :-)
<clivejo> sitter: is there any way to get a package to "jump" the queue on KCI?
<sitter> clivejo: nope
<clivejo> just have to wait then ?
<clivejo> sitter: what is it doing at the minute?
<clivejo> mgmt_tooling?
<sitter> deploying a new tooling revision
<clivejo> is that something you started?
<sitter> it automatically starts when someone from bluesystems pushes new tooling
<bshah> just wondering: would it make sense to split out kci tooling and nci/mci/dci tooling? or kci also uses same stuff?
<sitter> bshah: same stuff
<bshah> okay
<sitter> only the actual binaries are different (since they use launchpad etc)
<sitter> and even that only holds true for ci-tooling for the most part
<clivejo> sitter: Im trying to get libkolab to build on KCI, the last attempt failed due to dput "15:19:04 Unable to negotiate with 91.189.95.83: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1"
<clivejo> any idea what happened?
<sitter> kolab phab probably still drunk
<clivejo> seems to have built the source ok this time
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolab/3/console
<clivejo> it was failing over patches that no longer apply
<clivejo> log in is wrong
<clivejo> 15:16:58 D: FQDN: ppa.launchpad.net
<clivejo> 15:16:58 D: Login: kubuntu-ci-bot
<clivejo> ?
<sitter> sgclark: ping
<clivejo> there are a lot failing over bad login
<sitter> that'd be odd
<sitter> debug3: channel 0: status: The following connections are open:
<sitter>   #0 client-session (t4 r0 i3/0 o3/0 fd -1/-1 cc -1)
<sitter> clivejo: authenticates just fine
<clivejo> why does the console say it failed twice?
<sitter> launchpad problem maybe?
<sitter> it authenticates *now*
<clivejo> cantor seems to be the same - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/39/consoleFull
<sitter> doesn't mean it worked when that job ran
<clivejo> Ill queue a rebuild
<clivejo> maybe just intermittent thing
<clivejo> sitter: also, why when there at 97 in the queue is it only using 5 out of 16 slots?
<sgclark> sitter: pong
<sitter> sgclark: does build.kde use a docker swarm?
<sitter> and if so how do you send workspaces to the swarm?
<sgclark> sitter: only on sandbox atm. But it will yes.
<sgclark> sitter: bcooksley set it up.
<sitter> sgclark: do you have any pointers to code?
<sitter> I can't wrap my head around workspace exchange without substantial IO overhead on both ends xD
<sgclark> I do not sorry.
<sitter> will have to hunt down ben I guess
<sitter> clivejo: it uploads just fine with exactly the same arguments. I think it was a launchpad problem TBH
<clivejo> hummm KCI is doing mgmt_docker again :/
<sitter> clivejo: see if you find all other jobs doing it. but as it stands right now I think this are problems on launchpad
<sitter> which is not too surprising considering there are still publishing delays apparently
<sitter> so something isn't right on their end
<clivejo> sitter: They were doing maintenance earlier on, but I thought things had been resolved
<clivejo> maybe some knock on problems
<clivejo> its just failed again!!
<sitter> maybe ssh in xenial is broken xD
<clivejo> failed again :(
<BluesKaj> ssh on my lan works here on Xenial
<marco-parillo> Good news everybody: I have been afraid to try a fresh Xenial install since I had heard of problems with the installer, but things just went very smoothly this morning in a VM.
<clivejo> sitter: Ill trigger the wily build then :)
<BluesKaj> think the installer bug was fixed , used a daily on Sat to reinstall after a I got into a mees on friday's upgrade
<clivejo> who fixed the installer?
<BluesKaj> I tried the image I had  DL'd earlier and the ubuniquity kept crasheing , but anwer image worked fien
<BluesKaj> ubiquity even 
<BluesKaj> damn KB keeps tricking my fingers :-)
<clivejo> sitter: I think you might be on to something, a lot of the xenial builds triggered today are failing with the same error!
<sgclark> is there an email list for the kubuntu-council?
<clivejo> sgclark: kubuntu-council@lists.launchpad.net ?
<sgclark> thanks
<sitter> clivejo: http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<sitter> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/category/launchpad.html
<clivejo> sitter: thanks, cjwatson has just replied in #launchpad and is on the case
<clivejo> sitter: are you guys working on the tooling? I see mgmt_tooling in the queue again
<sitter> always
<clivejo> its only been about 10 mins from the last time it run :/
<clivejo> sitter: apparently its fixed now :)
<clivejo> Ill queue libkolab again!
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<sitter> debug3: channel 0: status: The following connections are open:
<sitter>   #0 client-session (t4 r0 i3/0 o3/0 fd -1/-1 cc -1)
<sitter> can confirm
<sitter> should work again
<sgclark> sitter: why do we have utopic? 'Merging kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_unstable_utopic.' (konsole) and how do we delete?
<clivejo> sgclark: Ive been asking maxy to remove those
<BluesKaj> does 15.10 have the new 4.4 kernel available yet?
 * clivejo is getting impatient with KCI
<blaze> BluesKaj: why it should? new major versions are only available for lts releases to enable new hw support
<BluesKaj> blaze, I'm not asking why. I'm asking if it is, simple.
<blaze> well, the answer is no
<BluesKaj> ok
<blaze> BluesKaj: maybe this is what you want http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<BluesKaj> blaze, thanks , but I'm trying solve problem for a 15.10 user who seems to be using an older kernel . Since I'm on 16.04 I've forgotten what the current default kernel is for 15.10
<BluesKaj> 4.2 it is and no kernel upgrades in sight
<sgclark> clivejo: libkface still needs a symbols refresh
<sgclark> and libkipi
<snele> BluesKaj: I use mainline kernels for years without problems http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<BluesKaj> snele, I'm not looking for a kernel , but thanks anyway ;-)
<snele>  <BluesKaj> does 15.10 have the new 4.4 kernel available yet?
<snele> yes I am very late :D
<BluesKaj> snele, I'm on 16.04 , this was meant for some guy who was looking for a kernel upgrade because he thought 4.4 was available for 15.10
<sgclark> yofel: I am getting down to the last few that I need your help on. I have made notes in the kubuntu-ninjas notepad, whenever you have time to look. I am distracted next several days trying to get a gig that pays $. But available with pings. Thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> 14.04.4 got out right?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: I believe so
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: when?
<ovidiu-florin> there was no release announcement on our part
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't know
<ovidiu-florin> when was the release?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-February/000205.html
<Mirv> Noskcaj: not currently, 3.7 is the next one where there are interesting upstreamings regarding Ubuntu SDK development. 3.6 would need FFe and checking how much work getting qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu with it would be.
<Mirv> we were a bit hoping for 3.7 beta before FF but it didn't happen so 3.7 is definitely xenial+1
<Noskcaj> Mirv, ok, thanks
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: Im trying to get libkolab fixed up, but the new libkolab deps on libcalendaring
<sgclark> ok, that is what is holding up kdepim-runtime. 
<clivejo> yup
<sgclark> but the rest of the problem bits we need yofels mad skillz to help with.
<clivejo> I have it packaged here - https://launchpad.net/~kolab/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/8970940
<sgclark> but we are looking good mostly
<clivejo> but dunno what to do about it
<clivejo> can I move that package into apps staging?
<sgclark> yes *copy* it into staging
<clivejo> how does one do that?!?
<clivejo> also need to build a new version of libkolab
<sgclark> view all packages and to the right side should be a copy and delete packages option
<clivejo> 2.0
<clivejo> sgclark: can I add a git repo on debian?
<sgclark> clivejo: I do not have authority there sorry
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: ok, but that's Ubuntu
<valorie> did that FFE paperwork get filed?
<valorie> also, I was going to update https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=Plasma/InstallingNext
<valorie> but I wonder if we should just remove ourselves from that, or point to the dailies?
<valorie> or will we release a Xenial beta I can point to there?
<valorie> the ci images are described there: '''Live Image of Kubuntu Vivid with Packages from Git''' The [http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ Weekly Live Image], updated every Friday with latest source from Git to run a full system from a USB disk.  Based on Kubuntu 15.04, Vivid.
<valorie> in snapshots there is a Plasma Wayland image
<valorie> shadeslayer: at the bottom of that page, liveCD section, you have a neon ISO
<valorie> I assume that just can be removed, since it is a dead link?
<valorie> eh, replaced with: '''Live Image of Kubuntu Wily with Packages from Git''' The [http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ Weekly Live Image], updated  with latest source from Git to run a full system from a USB disk.  Based on Kubuntu 15.10, Wily.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-23
<valorie> oh, ffe question to sgclark, yofel and clivejo
<yofel> she did file one
<valorie> and please check the text of that page https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=Plasma/InstallingNext and see that it is correct
<yofel> I don't think there has been a release-team response yet
<valorie> cool
<sgclark> only activity on my ffe is it was escalated to critical
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> anyone experiencing display related problems in xenial? 
<mamarley> clivejo: What type of problems?
<clivejo> display freezing for no reason
<mamarley> Nope, I haven't seen any of that.  What GPU do you have?
<clivejo> Nvidia
<clivejo> only started recently
<clivejo> is there a new QT in the archive
<mamarley> I think there have been a few updates not too long ago to backport various patches since we can't have 5.6.
<clivejo> something was changed
<clivejo> system feels a bit sluggish too
<soee> clivejo: im on nvidia profile and all works pretty nice
<clivejo> on xenial?
<soee> system freezez only if i want to boot with hdmi cable connected
<soee> clivejo: yes
<soee> basically there are problems with connecting other device liek TV through hdmi
<clivejo> have you updated recently?
<soee> i am always on latest updates http://wstaw.org/m/2016/02/23/snapshot66.png
<clivejo> same versions as mine
<soee> clivejo: are you ging to build new frameworks ?
<soee> if we are stuck with apps anyway
<clivejo> soee: nope, Ive been asked to hold off
<soee> why ?
<clivejo> try to get apps finished
<clivejo> Feature Freeze I believe
<soee> yofel: we can't put frameworks to staging ppa so they start building ?
<yofel> if someone has nothing else to do right now, sure. Otherwise that's like bottom priority
<clivejo> I have the sources built locally
<clivejo> and was in the middle of a debian merge
<clivejo> then I went to try and get libkolab fixed to try and fix PIM
<soee> yofel: o, thank you :)
<clivejo> but its beyond my skills I think
<soee> clivejo: so if you find few minutes some day, you could upload frameworks :)
<yofel> we're at a point where we need to cut down stuff and get things done
<yofel> if kolab is too complex, kick it out of pim
<yofel> if people ask for it we can provide a ppa version
<clivejo> I just dont understand it enough
<clivejo> but Im trying to learn
<clivejo> yofel: do you know what package provides KDE calendar support ?
<yofel> no
<yofel> my first guess would be PIM
<soee> i think it is like ~ 1 week till Plasma 5.6 beta :)
<clivejo> Kolab's OBS is using libcalendering, which apparently  is a "frankenstein" package of kdepimlibs for headless servers
<clivejo> soee: Xenial is an LTS, we have to put effort into getting a good stable release
<soee> clivejo: i know and that is why i think it should use Plasma 5.6 but sadly we can't i think
<yofel> right, not going to happen
<soee> yofel: can't we have some ppa that will be enabled by default for users, and put there important updates (like Plasma 5.6) so there is no need adding backports manually ?
<yofel> no. No software in the archive may add PPAs (that's why ubuntu-tweak never got accepted)
<yofel> and official flavors may not have PPAs enabled by default
<soee> a lot of users have no idea that there is something like backports ppa with newer and probably more stable/with more bugfixes  packages
<yofel> if they have no idea how to do basic package management, then they should not use backports
<yofel> that would require a completely different QA level for our backports
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<blaze> Qt 5.6 will be released around 12-15 of March. Is there any chance for 5.6 to be packaged for xenial?
<yofel> not for the official release
<yofel> some PPA will have it eventually
<blaze> too bad, as it is lts Qt release it belongs to lts ubuntu
<sgclark> sitter: seems you have a new epoch test. this is lovely except that we have a problem when we have an epoch and debian does not. AFAIK we cannot drop this epoch. Please see kdenlive as  an example. Thank you.
<sitter> apparently my mail did not get moderated
<sitter> lovely
<sitter> sgclark: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/neon/2016-February/000031.html
<sgclark> yofel: sadly kolab is required for kdepim-runtime
<sitter> sgclark: in particular that kdenlive build is attempting to upload no epoch while previously it uploaded epoch 4
<sitter> that requires human intervention
<yofel> blaze: well, then they should've released Qt early enough so it can be used in the LTS. March is far too late
<sitter> if the previous epoch was wrong then the ppas need to get cleaned accordingly and the workspace needs to get wiped
<sgclark> the latest version has an epoch
<sitter> ah yes, it was no epoch to epoch 4
<yofel> sgclark: the latest version?
<yofel> or is what we have enough?
<sitter> so yeah
<sitter> sgclark: wipe workspace
<yofel> and is it really hard required?
<sgclark> ugh not enough coffee for two conversations.
<yofel> XD
<yofel> I'm busy anyway, ping me when you have time
<sgclark> sitter: kdenlive the only epoch diff I see is debian does not have one and we do, all ours have it , none of theirs.
<sgclark> yofel: kdepim-runtime will not build without the latest kolab
<sgclark> now he should be able to just remove libcalendaring from the deps and build without I would think
<sitter> nono
<sitter> the first time around I got it right
<sitter> sgclark: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_kdenlive/ws/packaging/debian/changelog/*view*/
<sitter> this has no epoch
<sgclark> sitter: that was my mistake. but archive has epoch I had toadd it back
<sgclark> it will never publish >.<
<sitter> that's not what it complains about
<yofel> the changelog order is rather messed up..
<sitter> "4 ->  "
<sitter> it had an epoch of 4
<sitter> the lastest build attempts to have no epoch
<yofel> the changelog without epoch shouldn't exist, and the other one should be at the top
<sitter> i.e. that'd be an epoch downgrade
<sitter> and that's why the build fails
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdenlive.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_stable
<sitter> see line 22 had an epoch. that's the last successful integration supposedly. line 1 doesn't have an epoch anymore.
<sgclark> oh. that does not at all match. I have made many commit since then.
<sitter> sgclark: in unstable
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdenlive.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<sitter> xenial_archive and stable are broken still
<sgclark> I am aware that I sccrewed up my changelog. I have fixed it though. god only knows where the hell my commits went
<sitter> maybe you forgot to push? (:
<sgclark> notifying CI ...
<sgclark> good grief, I need more coffee
<sgclark> ugh I was working in unstable branch. 
<sgclark> fixing
<sgclark> or not. I no longer can push. permission denied.
<sgclark> cannot find source file?! dunno how to fix that..
<sgclark> anyway my mess with epoch is sorted, thanks for your help sitter
<sgclark> uh
<soee> LO 5.1 in updates
<clivejo> LO?
<lordievader> Libre Office.
<clivejo> ah
<BluesKaj> I should dump libre -office , never had occasion to use it for anything
<snele> so when are plasma 5.5 and other updates expected to land to main repo?
<snele> btw I can confirm that installer bug is fixed (but lp bug report is not updated for weeks)
<ahoneybun> any 16.04 dailies working?
<snele> ahoneybun: todays daily works
<ahoneybun> cool
<clivejo> snele: do you know who fixed the installer?
<snele> clivejo: I don't know. Bug report isn't updated
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> hi :)
<sgclark> hpwdy
<sgclark> err
<sgclark> howdy
<clivejo> so I been researching this libkolab package
<clivejo> apparently libcalendaring is a hack to get it to install on a headless server
<clivejo> and on client side it needs built against kdepim
<clivejo> I think Ive got it to build successfully on KCI
<clivejo> could you try using it in PIM in apps 15.12.1?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/9055237
<sgclark> clivejo: can you copy the package to the ppa and rebuild kdepim-runtime? caught me at a bad time I am busy with other commitments.
<clivejo> I copied libcalendaring, but found out since about it being a hack
<clivejo> will do
<sgclark> thanks!
<clivejo> just copy the KCI build?
<sgclark> yeah that should work
<clivejo> ok done
<clivejo> Ill delete libcalendaring while Im at it
<ahoneybun> wow I'm get like 3-10 hour ETA for the Beta 1 download
<valorie> we have a beta one?
<valorie> we have no announcement.....
<clivejo> didnt we opt out?
<ahoneybun> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/357/builds
<valorie> of the alphas we did
<ahoneybun> I'm not waiting 17 hours lol
<valorie> right, I know that we have images in the qatracker
<valorie> but since we're not done, ....
<ahoneybun> right 
<valorie> where are our packagers!
<ahoneybun> I've just been out of the loop
<valorie> we're working our few to an early death
<valorie> we're trying to finish applications, and perhaps slide the latest frameworks in
<valorie> if possible
<valorie> as I understand it
<clivejo> valorie: yofel rules that out earlier
<valorie> clivejo it tearing his peace of mind apart trying to fix PIM
<valorie> ah, boo
<clivejo> ruled
<valorie> well
<ahoneybun> I'm tempted to install Kubuntu back on my laptop again
<yofel> I didn't really opt-out of beta1 this time - it might be worth to at least get ubiquity tested
<ahoneybun> I just don't know how the Ubuntu SDK will act
<yofel> though I doubt it makes sense to release it
<sgclark> wait what I have been working on pim
<sgclark> but our ffe has not even been approved
<sgclark> so we have absolutely nothing new in beta
<valorie> oooo, sorry sgclark
<clivejo> valorie: I been trying to understand kolab stuff
<sgclark> whatevs
<yofel> valorie: beta is candidate images btw. potential release is on friday IIRC
<clivejo> PIM is beyond me
<valorie> they are both PIMish, right?
<clivejo> its a very small part of PIM
<valorie> ah, got it
<sgclark> pim depends on kolab nothing more
<clivejo> but something I use a lot
<sgclark> I don't recall kolab being such a pain, sorry clivejo :(
<valorie> so perhaps beta2 will be useful for us and something we should work towards?
<clivejo> sgclark: did you remove the build dep on libkolab?
<valorie> if our FFE is passed
<sgclark> clivejo: I did not
<clivejo> do you happen to know if the build dep is on libkolab2 or libkolab-dev?
<sgclark> dev
<clivejo> need to add that back in
<sgclark> I did not remove anything..
<clivejo> I think debian must have removed it
<yofel> how did they remove it if it's required?
<sgclark> ah, there is that possibility. you did that merge :) feel free to add it back in..
<sgclark> good question yofel
<sgclark> yofel: did you have time to look at my note in ninjas pad?
<sgclark> err notes
<yofel> no sorry.
<sgclark> okies
<mparillo> yofel: ahoneybun: As far as Beta goes, yesterday I grabbed a daily and successfully installed to a VM.
<mparillo> So, Ubiquity is no longer broken, though the bug I though was the root cause is not closed yet.
<mparillo> At least for me ;-)
<yofel> well, progress. There seem to be more bugs in ubiquity according to #ubuntu-quality
<mparillo> Oh, I do not mean there are zero bugs, just that it is no longer hopelessly broken.
<yofel> right, thanks a lot for verifying that!
<mparillo> I will grab another daily tomorrow morning.
<mparillo> In 18 hours or so.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> that will be so useful for our testers
<valorie> when we're ready for them
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-24
<clivejo> hummmm, no backlog
<valorie> there was a big netsplit
<valorie> but this chan is logged.....
<valorie> or I can paste in for you
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> I was expecting pages of KCI problems
<valorie> really only good news
<valorie> installer fixed
<clivejo> find out who fixed it yet?
<valorie> no
<clivejo> must have been magic
<valorie> no idea why the bug report wasn't closed
<vip> hate it
<vip> /usr/bin/python3 /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<vip> (-:
<vip> it make my face burn because of the hot fan
<clivejo> stupid kdepim
<soee> hiho :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey soee
<sgclark> morning
<claydoh> good morning folks
<claydoh> tho it feels like evening (did an overnight shift)
<BluesKaj> right claydoh, I remember those nights :p
<claydoh> I do em once a week
<BluesKaj> I used to do 7 in a row when I was production testing ...waay back 
<claydoh> BluesKaj: but more as our deliveries are now based on sales so we get em more often
<claydoh> Ill be set body-clock wise for my trip Down Under in 3 weeks
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> never been to aussie , just read a book about John Bryson's travels around the "Sunburned Country" as he named the book ...verty interesting and somewhat dangerous place, if you aren't careful/
<claydoh> me neither. A bit of danger would do me some good. 
<BluesKaj> oops not john but Bill Bryson..there's that wonderful memeory of mine , mistepping again :-)
<claydoh> cool, I hadn't googled it yet ;) thanks!
<clivejo> FFS
<clivejo> I give up!
 * clivejo goes to take out frustation and angry on a load of logs
<sgclark> clivejo: libkolab2 is unecessary, a lib not dev files. removed it and fixed the actual problem being libkf5gapi was misspelled. In theory should build this time.
<sgclark> ugh
<clivejo> its looking for libkolab lib
<clivejo> the last build without it was failing cause it was using usr/lib/libkolab.so.1.0
<clivejo> the package libkolab2 contains usr/lib/libkolab.so.2.0
<clivejo> which is why I added that
<clivejo> but now Im getting failures on other deps
<clivejo> sgclark: Im losing my mind!
<sgclark> yeah so am I
<clivejo> sgclark: this is the buildlog - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/242465506/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdepim-runtime_4%3A15.12.1+git20160223.2255+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> thats why I added libkolab2
<yofel> o.O
<sgclark> clivejo: no, akonadi needs a rebuild with new kolab
<clivejo> I convinced myself that it was looking for new functions in libkolad2
<yofel> scarlett is right though
<yofel> you need to fix the thing that injects libkolab.so.1.0.0 into the linker list
<clivejo> its like spaghetti junction
<yofel> you just need to make sure that *all* components of your software use the new lib
<clivejo> and how does one know all the components it uses?
<clivejo> seems to be a total mess of public, private and 3rd party libs
<sgclark> the build deps in control
<clivejo> where does KCI get its upstream and downstream data?
<yofel> clivejo: for kolab, apt-cache rdepends libkolab1 would give you a reasonable list
<yofel> there was some command for build-deps that I can't remember right now...
<clivejo> yeah kdepim-runtime
<soee> Qt 5.6 Release Candidate Is Out, Three Months Late
<marco-parillo> On Monday, I downloaded the daily 64-bit build and the Ubiquity bug seems to be fixed for me. Beta 1 Release Candidates are out. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/357/builds Since there are no attempts for i386, I will do a quick test for that one.
<marco-parillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
 * sgclark does not see the point of having a beta release with nothing done
<clivejo> ah libkolab control file is still pulling libcalendaring and the old libkolab lib
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I reinstalled on Sat last and Ubiquity worked fine, no probs.
<sgclark> have we heard anything at all on our ffe?
<clivejo> sgclark: is it ok to try kdepim-runtime again?
<clivejo> on KCI?
<sgclark> no, now we have another failure
<clivejo> ??
<sgclark> FTBFS boost pointer fail kmime seems involved.
<sgclark> but it loks like boost should not even be a dep, was removed back in august from kmime, removing ..
<clivejo> strange, it compiled this morning ok
<sgclark> kdepim-runtie compiled fine?!
<sgclark> err kdepim-runtime
<clivejo> until the very last stage
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/242465506/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdepim-runtime_4%3A15.12.1+git20160223.2255+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sgclark> mmmhmm and look at the failure
<clivejo> libkolab?
<sgclark> undefined references. pft I don't know. kmime is involved somehow. I am not a C++ programmer. all I kknow is it is not building.
<sgclark> do what you want, I dont care..
 * sgclark runs off in frustration
<yofel> looks like a resolution cycle failure to me. pim tries to link against the wrong kolab, and kolab in turn throws linker errors because a different version of akonadi is involved than kolab was built with
<yofel> but I have neither the time nor energy to look into this. sorry.
<yofel> FWIW, sgclark: do you think it's possible to upload 15.12 *without* pim?
<soee> uhm, E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<yofel> which is correct
<sgclark> yofel: yeah if worse comes to worse we will upload without pim. Wes still need ffe approved though..
<yofel> right
<soee> why unstabel ppa works and unstable-daily not ?
<yofel> probably because nothing got copied to -daily
<marco-parillo> Ubiquity works for Xenial 32-bit ISOs also. I marked the live session and full-disk install as successful. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/357/builds
<yofel> good to know, thanks!
<sgclark> what the
<sgclark> clivejo: ?!
<clivejo> retrying it
<sgclark> akonadi-calendar was on last stage...
<sgclark> if it says stared by user Scarlett Clark please don't abort it. thanks.
<clivejo> I aborted kdepim-runtime
<clivejo> I didnt touch akonadi-calendar
<sgclark> akonadi-calendar Aborted by user Clive
<clivejo> I dunno how that happened
<clivejo> are they linked?
<sgclark> clivejo: dunno. But I thinkwe are going to have to rebuild the whole pim stack
<sgclark> so instead of stepping on each others toes, would you like to or shall I?
<clivejo> you go ahead
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> Im stabbing in the dark
<clivejo> I think libkolab is working
<sgclark> pretty sure a rebuild with fix our linker issues. *crosses fingers*
<clivejo> rebuild in KCI or in staging?
<sgclark> both
<sgclark> which is what I was working on.
<clivejo> sorry, I honestly dont know how or why it was cancelled
<sgclark> possibly linked, dunno how sitter set up up/downstream
<sgclark> clivejo: could you please refresh symbols on libkface
<clivejo> sgclark: done
<sgclark> ty
<clivejo> I think KCI is on its last legs!  Someone should put it out of its misery!
<sgclark> clivejo: what ?! do you mean, what is going on?
<clivejo> its stuck or something
<sgclark> oh. taking hours on checking binaries. sitter? is this launchpad?
<clivejo> and scheduled docker management so its trying to clear the queue
<sgclark> oh. at some point I need to sort out what all this tooling is doing. Once I figure out how to get more hours in the day.
<genii> Any way to prevent do-release-upgrade from disabling the official Kubuntu PPAs? Put them in /etc/apt/sources.list maybe?
<clivejo> sgclark: can I refresh the symbols for kcalutils?
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> so nice to see a string of green
<sgclark> clivejo: you can try! I have tried like 50 times
<sgclark> as you will see in changelog lol
<clivejo> those symbols are for a private lib?
<clivejo> kcalendar_grantlee_plugin.so ?
<clivejo> sgclark: ^
<sgclark> all I tried was batchpatch. Did not actually research.
<valorie> sgclark: pm
<sgclark> ahh that is a lovely sight
<valorie> omg, \o/
<clivejo> its easy pressing a button :P
<clivejo> These all failed due to a problem with LP
<clivejo> Im just giving them a kick 
 * valorie bows before Sir clivejo
<clivejo> LOL
<sgclark> :)
 * claydoh bows before no one....due to bad knees, and soreback and ankles
 * claydoh can salute him tho
<claydoh> captain clivejo bwahaha
<sgclark> clivejo did you copy libkolabxml to the ppa? 
<clivejo> sgclark: no 
<clivejo> still needs work
<sgclark> clivejo: update that quetsion to did you package libkolabxml and if so where is it?
<sgclark> ok that is what is breaking kdepim-runtime
<clivejo> Im confused as to where it should be
<sgclark> what do you mean?
<sgclark> I am shocked libkolab built without tbh
<clivejo> seems to be multiple packaging repo's
<sgclark> I have only used bzr for kolab stuff, gonna have to get with debian there.
<clivejo> I pulled it from the OBS Kolab Systems use
<clivejo> but they use a "fake" package called libcalendaring
<clivejo> I love saving lemmings
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-25
<valorie> this feels so good
<sgclark> clivejo: I don't know what ods is, but we need to use whaat ever debian is using. I we absolutely do not have the resources to support anything different.
<clivejo> sgclark: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkolabxml.git/ or http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kolab/libkolabxml.git/
<sgclark> uh kubuntu seems the safer route
<clivejo> Ill have to look at it tomorrow, have to get some sleep now
<sgclark> yeah no worries
 * sgclark also takes a break
<clivejo> I cant open KCI pages any more
<sgclark> yourhint to sleep ! :)
<valorie> sweet dreams, clivejo
<sgclark> wow finally
<valorie> oh this warms my heart
<sgclark> we fixed them awhile ago. For whatever reason CI was broken with ssh errors.
<valorie> <3
<sgclark> noooo
<ahoneybun> I'm going to give today's daily a try in a VM
<ahoneybun> if all works I might wipe my laptop
<ahoneybun> oh good
<ahoneybun> *god
<valorie> what the heck
<valorie> randomly click on one of the failures, and it says: 0 errors, 0 warnings
<yofel> sgclark: just asked flocculant to not release our beta images. Ubiquity is fine, so this was a success at least
<valorie> user just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1549656 and I wonder if it can have anything to do with the pim troubles
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1549656 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi SQLite Backend will not install if Kubuntu Backports PPA is enabled" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> nah, that's backports - we didn't even ship apps there
<yofel> although that sounds somewhat familiar...
<yofel> oh right, the qtbase abi stuff
<valorie> ah, right
<valorie> btw, are we ever moving things from wily backports-landing into backports?
<valorie> not that it's a big deal, but it is better
<valorie> imo
<yofel> clivejo: ^ ?
<clivejo> yofel: I dont use wily here at all.  soee_ arranged testing for plasma 5.5.4 and it appears to be stable.  
<yofel> ok, then copy it please
<clivejo> how?
<yofel> just use the kopypackages command 
<clivejo> gimme a minute, my head is in another space right now
<yofel> sure, rather get it right instead of doing things in a hurry
<clivejo> in a different space and time
<sgclark> morning
<clivejo> good morning sgclark
<sgclark> morning clivejo
<clivejo> sleep well?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sgclark> I did kinda sorta not really haha
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<clivejo> no no no but yeah
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> yofel sgclark these are failing due to upload
<clivejo> kubuntu-ci/unstable has packages in it with an epoch
<clivejo> which we removed in apps 15.12.1
<sgclark> um unless they were reanmed, that is notpossible
<sgclark> ugh
<sgclark> lets try that again. Unless they were renamed we cannot drop the epoch
<sgclark> if they were indeed renamed, you will need to delete the offending packages from the ppa
<sgclark> it can take up to 24hours before they fully go away.
<yofel> if they were indeed renamed, there should be no reason for the upload failure...
<sgclark> true
<yofel> unless someone mistakenly uploaded a package at some point
<yofel> note: source rename is not sufficient here, rename of source and all binaries is
<soee> :)
<clivejo> yofel: what packages am I copying?
<yofel> everything from backports-landing into backports
<clivejo> ./kopypackages -a ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing wily ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports wily ?
<clivejo> bloody symbols
<yofel> looks right..
<yofel> look at the backports ppa page for any copy failures after that
<clivejo> eakk
<yofel> --sync can tell you errors during the copy process
<yofel> but that's "officially deprecated" (I still use it all the time)
<clivejo> http://lubuntu.me/happy-st-patrick/
<yofel> hehe
<clivejo> anyone with artist skills to do a Kubuntu one with Konqi?
<yofel> didn't ahoneybun do some design stuff lately?
<yofel> we don't really have a designer since sheytan stopped doing them
<clivejo> is it just me or do JR and Linus T look very alike?!?
<BluesKaj> it's just you :-)
<yofel> right, totally just you
<BluesKaj> Linus is quite ordinary looking, and much older than JR
<clivejo> pim has final drove me mad!
<soee> if you need some artwork talk to alexl on telegram chan
<clivejo> soee: I dont *need* it
<clivejo> just might be fun!
<clivejo> need a bit of fun before KCI drives us all nuts
<yofel> starting with next release we should do some fun stuff every now and then
<yofel> I remember when the xubuntu team put a christmas wallpaper into the dailies for a while
<yofel> that was nice
<clivejo> how do I list the people on the Kubuntu channel on telegram?
<clivejo> I can see 16 people but no idea who they are
<BluesKaj> clivejo, what is about KCI that's causing so much trouble 
<BluesKaj> ?
<clivejo> numerious reasons
<soee> clivejo: start typing @
<soee> it will try to autocompete user name for you
<BluesKaj> too numerous to mention , sounds serious ;/
<clivejo> soee: would you ask him please?
<soee> about what exactly ? 
<soee> i'm not sure what this conversation here is about :D
<clivejo> BluesKaj: LP problems, not enough packagers to fix the packaging issues. upstream causing confusion with public/private libs
<clivejo> soee: http://lubuntu.me/happy-st-patrick/ maybe doing one for Kubuntu and Konqi
<BluesKaj> clivejo, wish i could help, but unfortunately my skills aren't up to the tasks :/
<clivejo> make Konqi into a leprechaun!
<sgclark> heh did not know telegram group was still alive, left it due to spam
<clivejo> yofel: just one failure - Copying failed of sddm (0.13.0-1ubuntu5~ubuntu15.10~ppa1) 
<clivejo> sddm 0.13.0-1ubuntu5~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 in wily (version older than the sddm 0.13.0-1ubuntu5~ubuntu15.10~ppa2 in wily published in wily)
<yofel> that's ok
<yofel> thanks!
<sgclark> <3 St Patrick's Day +1 to artwork
<clivejo> yup
<acheron88> my graphics skills began and ended with with MSPaint in about 1992
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> Coral Paint here
<clivejo> would be amazing if it could be done in Krita
<sgclark> yes it would
<acheron88> I try do do things in GIMP occasionally, and fail
<acheron88> or Krita
<clivejo> sgclark: Kolab OBS - https://obs.kolabsys.com/repositories/Kolab:/Winterfell/Ubuntu_16.04/
<sgclark> ok? we still need to match debian.
<sgclark> We simply do not have the resources to diverge from them at this point
<sgclark> as you probably know..
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> Im stripping out the useful stuff and intent to copy it into debian
<clivejo> did you make the xenial branch - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkolabxml.git/
<clivejo> I have a local one, didnt think I had pushed anything yet
<sgclark> I have not touched kolab in over a year. never in debian git. looks like they did?
<sgclark> seems to me clone it and typing uscan should do the trick..
<clivejo> there is http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kolab/
<clivejo> and Sandro Knauß works for Kolab Systems I believe
<clivejo> but then we have http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/ for some reason
<sgclark> yes he does
<clivejo> all very confusing
<clivejo> KCI has libkolab
<clivejo> but not libkolabxml
<clivejo> sitter: do you know why KCI only builds libkolab and not libkobalxml?
<clivejo> can someone re-invite me to the kubuntu channel on telegram?
<sitter> clivejo: latter has no ci branch
<sgclark> me too
<clivejo> sitter: is there a reason for that?
<sitter> nobody created one
<clivejo> could we create one?
<sitter> sure
<clivejo> I believe kdepim-runtime now needs it :/
<clivejo> sitter: how do we create a new CI instance?
<clivejo> or job or whatever the terminology is!
<yofel> I don't have sgclark in my Telegram contacts, and clive has no username
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> thats not Scarlett!
<sitter> clivejo: one creates a branch and then smiles at me beguilingly
 * clivejo smiles like a crazy person
<yofel> there we go
<yofel> Telegram is confusing
<clivejo> thanks yofel
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkolabxml.git/
<clivejo> sitter: you need a kubuntu_unstable branch?
<sitter> or _stable. or both. depends on what you wish to CI
<soee> sitter: look like this http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140203012822/tdicamps/images/thumb/b/ba/Horse-smile.jpg/500px-Horse-smile.jpg ?
<clivejo> thats no smile!
<sitter> ^
<soee> ah smile .. :D
<sgclark> we need both
<clivejo> sitter: Ive created a kubuntu_unstable
<soee> http://875357559f655c0fd9842374.eventingnation.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Smiling-horse.jpg
<clivejo> sgclark: we do?
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> ok Ill add stable
<clivejo> libkolab doesnt have a stable branch
<clivejo> should it?
<sgclark> stable is what is in staging ppa, would be nice to know of failure before we push to archive
<sgclark> clivejo: yes pelase
<clivejo> ok - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkolabxml.git/ for packaging
<sgclark> my typing is extra horrendous today yay
<clivejo> and added new stable branch here - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkolab.git/
<clivejo> that horse needs its teeth brushed!
<clivejo> sitter: Source : https://git.kolab.org/diffusion/LK/libkolabxml.git
<sitter> it occurs to me that is pointing elsewhere
<clivejo> sitter: what you mean - pointing elsewhere?
<sitter> clivejo: git ls-remote https://git.kolab.org/diffusion/LK/libkolabxml.git
<sitter> checkout the branch names
<sitter> that's libkolab not libkolabxml xD
<flexiondotorg_> Can I just confirm Kubuntu are not participating in Beta 1?
<sgclark> Correct, until  our Ffe is approved we are stuck.
<clivejo> yofel sgclark ^
<clivejo> sitter: git clone https://git.kolab.org/diffusion/LKX/libkolabxml.git
<flexiondotorg_> sgclark, Thanks. Sorry to hear that :-(
<clivejo> sitter: do you know why KCI has stopped working out the downstream projects?
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/search/?q=kolab
<sitter> clivejo: should be working again I think
<clivejo> oh yeah, its saying that kdepim-runtime and libkolab are downstream
<clivejo> that wasnt working earlier
<clivejo> did you fix it?
<clivejo> sitter: many thanks
<sitter> shadeslayer did
<clivejo> its a very useful feature to find problems :)
<clivejo> thanks shadeslayer
<sitter> it's also required to have jobs built in the right order ;)
<clivejo> indeed!
<clivejo> now theres a surprise!
<cyphermox> Riddell: hey, are you done committing to ubiquity? just want to make sure we don't conflict for a commit :)
<cyphermox> (or you'll just want to pull again)
<clivejo> o/ genii
<clivejo> yippeeee
<yofel> cyphermox: jonathan doesn't work on kubuntu anymore.
<genii> Hi clivejo :)
<yofel> oh, unless he sent in neon specific stuff
<cyphermox> yofel: well he was committing to ubiquity earlier: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/6385
<clivejo> yofel cyphermox: I believe hes been working on fixing and bradning the installer to Neon
<yofel> right, brain lag -.-
<cyphermox> I don't know of other places to reach him (other than email of course)
<clivejo> http://weegie.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/ubiquity.png
<clivejo> I must say I like it!
<cyphermox> it's not a problem, I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't break his workflow by adding commits in between
<yofel> cyphermox: #kde-neon, but here is fine
<yofel> I was just confused for a moment
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> you want to tell me when the installer changes are ready to land from your end? no point in making multiple uploads :)
<clivejo> sgclark: I think libkolabxml is working now, so I have triggered a libkolab rebuild (compiled against the new libkolabxml)
<sgclark> clivejo: great!! I have a meeting, can you rebuild kdepim-runtime after?
<clivejo> sgclark: rebuild on KCI?
<sgclark> and staging  ppa both
<sgclark> probably kci first to see if it fixes our problem
<clivejo> have to do a few things, but Ill rebuild on KCI
<clivejo> tends to be easier to spot problems on KCI
<clivejo> sitter: what is mgmt_daily_promotion_xenial_unstable ?
<clivejo> yofel: extra-cmake-modules is throwing a lintian warning - BUILD_QTHELP_DOCS , Generate QtHelp documentation for installed modules.
<clivejo> what does that mean?
<sgclark> clivejo: looks like it is looking for a qt module? maybe new in 5.6?
<Riddell> cyphermox: yeah I'm done for now thanks
<cyphermox> Riddell: should I upload?
<clivejo> sgclark: any idea why libkgapi - 5.1.0-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1  is in the kubuntu-ci unstable ppa?
<sgclark> something required it
<sgclark> I dont recall what
<clivejo> in the KCI PPA?
<sgclark> your asking me? is that what ppa your talking about?..
<sgclark> I copied it due to something failing. if it bothers you then remove it
<clivejo> Im just investigating why its failing
<sgclark> oh it is? then remove it
<clivejo> the package seems ok, just cant upload due to there being a newer version
<sgclark> I lost track of the initial reason I copied it anyway
<clivejo> trying to figure out where it came from
<clivejo> if it is version 5.1, surely we should bump it
<sgclark> upload where?
<sgclark> what?
<sgclark> I am so confused
<clivejo> why?
<clivejo> who?
<clivejo> LOL
<sgclark> hha
<sgclark> libkgapi is not on the same version as app
 * genii breaks out the extra-caffeinated stuff and passes the mugs around
<sgclark> apps
<sgclark> http://download.kde.org/stable/libkgapi/5.1.0/src/
<sgclark> 5.1.0 is right
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/
<clivejo> then we need to bump it in KCI
<sgclark> I think we do not have a CI branch though or something. ugh my head is killing me, can't think
<sgclark> dang we do. why did I think we didn't
<sgclark> ugh
<clivejo> mind if I do it?
<clivejo> is the packaging somewhere else too?
<clivejo> I assumed it was here - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkgapi.git/
<sgclark> I already packaged it..
<clivejo> where?
<sgclark> I amlooking. I will merge it when I find it
<clivejo> no change to that packaging in 6 months
<clivejo> on debian git always
<clivejo> anyways
<sgclark> ah maxy said I could use http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/libkgapi.git/
<sgclark> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> aye, this is our problem
<Riddell> cyphermox: sure
<clivejo> KCI must be using http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/libkgapi.git/
<clivejo> we need some kind of standard on this
<sgclark> well sadly it is up to the maintainer. I would prefer to keep to using debians branches, but it gets tricky with kde-extras
<sgclark> in this particular case though we have permission
<sgclark> sitter: how do we change the repo in kci?
<sgclark> ugh I think this migraine is going to win
<clivejo> F'ing symbols
<ahoneybun> well that 16.04 daily installed fine in a VM but not real hardware lol
<ahoneybun> the partitioning failed
<clivejo> I hate akonadi/PIM and the whole entire stack!
<ahoneybun> sgclark, I'm getting some downloads done in 15.10, what do I need to add to get a building system up?
<ahoneybun> also I have an SSD in here so things should be fast
<ahoneybun> or decent lol
<sgclark> ahoneybun: backorts ppa
<ahoneybun> right, getting that now
<sgclark> backports too
<ahoneybun> both lol
<clivejo> https://youtu.be/nlHiHP98g5M
<ahoneybun> mparillo, how is the NVIDIA stuff currently?
<clivejo> LMAO
<ahoneybun> ?
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I do not know. All I know is that Xenial works for me in both a VM and on real HW.
<ahoneybun> mm I let 15.10 go and it is a black screen with the mouse moving
<mparillo> Hmmm, BluesKaj has helped others with a similar issue
<ahoneybun> I was updating so I'm a bit scared to reboot
<ahoneybun> tty works
<ahoneybun> it did
<ahoneybun> you should have removed the ~test1 off of the package lol
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> how SDDM just restarts
<ahoneybun> I login, it goes black and then back to login
<ahoneybun> fixed
<ahoneybun> holy crap 5.5.3 is pretty
<valorie> so much green today!
<valorie> would be nice get all the xenial reds turned to green
<soee> ahoneybun: i think it is/was intel related bug
<soee> i had it often on intel profile, but not now on nvidia
<ahoneybun> soee, using the intel card gave me a glitchy screen sometimes
<ahoneybun> always on the tip
<ahoneybun> *top
<soee> disable/enable effects
<ahoneybun> I have nvidia on now
<soee> ah ok :)
<ahoneybun> we'll see how hib works lol
<ahoneybun> soee, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2TUlScG9MbjJuc3M/view?usp=sharing
<soee> :)
<valorie> pretty!
<ahoneybun> I do like it ALOT
<ahoneybun> hugs to sgclark, yofel, and clivejo 
<soee> ahoneybun: Plasma 5.6 will be more smooth than 5.5
<valorie> btw ahoneybun, you've not been around lately, so I should mention that the kde wikis are read-only for right now
<valorie> they have been upgraded and just the new login is left to finish
<ahoneybun> valorie, I saw that when Alex from telegram asked me to add a link to our group chat
<valorie> they were hit spam attacks
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> yea so was the Ubuntu Wiki
<ahoneybun> I was thinking of adding that to the topic but it is so fun now!
<valorie> I can fix for now, I have editing powerz
<clivejo> ahoneybun: enable landing and upgrade to 5.5.4
<valorie> clivejo: are you putting that into backports today?
<ahoneybun> valorie, I'll pm you the telegram link and you can add it?
<clivejo> copied today 
<valorie> yes, if you tell me the page
<valorie> oooo, nice!
<valorie> sec
<clivejo> valorie: is there anything we can do to get our FFE accepted?
<sgclark> ...
<ahoneybun> sgclark, I've updated fully I believe, what can I do?
<sgclark> go back in time and help us with merges. 
<sgclark> ahoneybun:  a bit late :) we are waiting on ubuntu release team to accept our Ffe
<clivejo> ahoneybun: fix pim
<sgclark> clivejo: nothing to fix needs kolab
<ahoneybun> mm as Google would say "Tardis function is not available"
<ahoneybun> sgclark, ^
 * sgclark winders why she is here
<ahoneybun> FFE?
<sgclark> feature freeze exception
<ahoneybun> sgclark, https://youtu.be/L9_gsh4Ktsc?t=23
<ahoneybun> sgclark, https://youtu.be/L9_gsh4Ktsc?t=21
<valorie> sgclark: the red stuff in kci still need fixing, right?
<valorie> ahoneybun could help with that?
<valorie> and the packager doc
<ahoneybun> mm I need to ask questions about that 
<sgclark> muon needs to be removed.
<sgclark> alot of red right now is working itself out. We are still recovering from the ssh breakage.
<sgclark> but yes ahoneybun feel free to help with whatever you are comfortable with
<ahoneybun> well with the Docs I would like a hangout so I can get an idea of what we need to tell new packagers and key info 
<ahoneybun> so we know how we want to format it and present it
<valorie> ahoneybun: we have the notes
<valorie> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<valorie> I think they got a bit neglected as the rush was on
<valorie> what I was planning to do was try to use what we have to set up and package something, and add anything a newb would need
<valorie> since I'm a total newb
<ahoneybun> I think we should documentation how we go about packaging something simple and then detail what to do if that does not work
<ahoneybun> like clivejo and his symbols
<kkinetix> valorie: ahoneybun: I could happily comment on the kubuntu-packaging notes page, being a full newb to the kubuntu/ubuntu/debian packaging process
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> kkinetix: all you need is a KDE Identity to login to that notes page
<valorie> yes, we need more beginners making it better
<kkinetix> I have that... I'm saying I've been looking at it and have some comments on it
<valorie> the experts already know -- it's us beginners who have the questions, and need a doc
<sgclark> We have one expert - yofel >.<
<kkinetix> valorie: Right, exactly.  I think the whole "What you need" section needs to go.  They sound like pre-requisites to doing any packaging, and they're clearly not.  They're thing that can come afterward after you've got familiar with some simple packages onesself.
<clivejo> git clone yofel
<sgclark> right! lol
<kkinetix> I think it's amusing that the "What you need" section states "A KDE identity account for access to the team notepads" -- you can't be reading this document if you haven't gone and got a KDE Identity account
<yofel> that reminds me of the apachelogger class that harald had once
<clivejo> something really strange going on with kactivities
<yofel> good old times
<valorie> well, "go" as in move elsewhere
<valorie> kkinetix: we intent to move this to the wiki once it is more done
<valorie> and the wikis are open for editing
<clivejo> yofel: can you give some guidance on what debian git repos we should use?
<sgclark> well perhaps change it to "what you need to apckage for Kubuntu"
<yofel> clivejo: context?
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo: that is entirely up to debian : yofel: context: kde-extras packages
<clivejo> libkolab, libkolabxml, libkgapi
<sgclark> all kde-extras ^\
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/
<soee> someone want to answer: https://plus.google.com/u/0/117234606839873900533/posts/VDhBT3vwUmV ?
<yofel> hm, that's up to debian. I *think* they said us using the kde related repositories was fine
<clivejo> I have been using this archive, as this is what KCI uses
 * clivejo bites tongue
<clivejo> Ill pass soee
<yofel> just make sure the package is maintained by debian-qt-kde, otherwise you'll probably annoy someone
<sgclark> soee: done
<yofel> OTOH, you only have access to that anyway
<soee> sgclark: thank you
<kkinetix> valorie: I know there's a lot of prerequisite reading to do to make sense of parts of this document, but if it's for newbies there's lots of "Do *this*" statements in it that need to either provide examples or syntax or answer "How, exactly, again?"
<sgclark> right, so it is better to get permission, because those kubuntu repos will not have activity from debian in most cases. we should update kci as need, if I can get instructions on how to do so..
<yofel> oh right
<clivejo> can debian merge them together ?
<clivejo> and delete the kubuntu repo?
<sgclark> well they are our repos, I expect the job of merging would be ours. They have to delete though. First and foremost we need to collect the names of all packages in this situation and ask them for each of them.
 * sgclark makes trello card
<ahoneybun> sgclark, what is the kci building? Applications?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: everything. We had a bit of a blowup with an ssh failure. THese are rebuilds recovering from that.
<ahoneybun> ok ok
<ahoneybun> *oh ok
 * clivejo is going "Build Now" mad
 * clivejo explodes in rage
<valorie> look at the green!
<valorie> not just the red
<ahoneybun> someone just bought me a Razer keyboard as a joke
<ahoneybun> XD
<clivejo> time for bed
 * genii puts the coffee away and gets out the beer
<valorie> ahoneybun: https://community.kde.org/Telegram is the page, I just need the invite link (right now we just have kubuntu official there)
<ahoneybun> sgclark, thank you for repling to that G+ post
<sgclark> np
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-26
<sgclark> Now if we could just figure out the magic Jonathan did to get those approved so fast.
<sgclark> anyway, I am off, migraine all day. Need rest.
<sgclark> wow what is with all the merge fails..
<sgclark> wtf
 * sgclark runs off and cries
<valorie> so strange!
<sgclark> Every single one has - There is no stable or unstable branch! so what do we have... are all these qt4 apps?
<sgclark> no I am seeing qt5 apps going across
<sgclark> something is very broken.. again.. sigh..
<sgclark> ktux? really?
<sgclark> come on give me a break!?!
<sgclark> kfloppy.. 
<valorie> sitter, any insight?
<valorie> things were going so green.....
<sgclark> these are all first time builds
<sgclark> why are they even there is what i want to know
<sgclark> valorie: it is not quite as tragic as it looks, these are git branch merges not builds.
<valorie> oh good
<sgclark> but depressing non the less.
<valorie> still, red FAILUREs across the screen.....
<sgclark> I don't know what changed to trigger these, most of them should not be merging at all.
<sgclark> we do not maintain qt4 apps in git, which is why there is no stable or unstable branches... point of failure
<sgclark> anyway, head hurts to much right now to even attempt debugging
<valorie> sgclark: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> get a nice lie-down in some quiet dark place
<sgclark> ty
 * valorie puts on the soft music and hot tea
<sgclark> :)
<ahoneybun> damn!
<sgclark> these are all branch failures. I don't know what changed... but it has to do with backports. clivejo yofel ^^
<sitter> oO
<sitter> I should make optimizations while doing updates I guess
<valorie> everybody left and kci blew up
<sitter> nah it's my fault
<sitter> it created jobs it shouldn't create
<valorie> poor overworked kci
<sitter> going through it with a flamethrower now
<valorie> thank you darling
<clivejo> sitter: care to share the flame thrower, Id take great pleasure in roasting KCI!
<clivejo> sitter: also, we have a few packages need their debian git URL changed/updated
<clivejo> can you show one of us how to do that?
<sitter> clivejo: debian git url updated?
<sitter> the jobs derive themself from the debian git repo
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/data/projects/kci.yaml
<clivejo> sitter: KCI is using these http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu/
<clivejo> but debian have created their own 
<sitter> fork and change https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/data/projects/kci.yaml
<clivejo> we dont have the resources to maintance separate ones, so need to use the debian maintances repos
<sitter> then have someone with admin access setup an envrionment and run ./update-projects.rb --> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/wiki/Getting-Started
<clivejo> sitter: could you update the following https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kolab/libkolab.git https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kolab/libkolabxml.git and http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/libkgapi.git/
<clivejo> and Ill make a start on getting the branches setup
<sitter> won't make a difference as long as the other repos have CI branches
<clivejo> sitter: just trying to tidy up other packaging
<clivejo> our
<clivejo> sitter: also is it possible to add other KDE projects to KCI?
<clivejo> ie calligra, kdevelop, digikam?
<sitter> sure
<sitter> need packaging
<clivejo> sitter: any ETA on when KCI will be working again?
 * clivejo sings to himself
<clivejo> sitter: why is executor 1 showing as dead?
<sitter> thraed dead
<clivejo> how come?
<sitter> no clue
<sitter> clivejo: https://paste.kde.org/pad3p04s4 flamethrower. not that it has any use outside what I did :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<ghostcube> meh srsly? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=815060
<ubottu> Debian bug 815060 in ftp.debian.org "RM: nvidia-graphics-modules -- RoQA; Violates kernel license" [Normal,Open]
<marco-parillo> It does seem analogous (though obviously not identical) to the current ZFS dust-up.
<marco-parillo> But, until anything chages, maybe better suited to -offtopic
<aseques> I just upgraded my laptop to current kde using kubuntu-backports and got my first crash 
<aseques> Apparently drkonky is not triggering the install of the debug packages
<aseques> Is there any shortcut to install all the required packages for kde debugging (basically to get useful traces)
<soee> hmm i'm not sure
<soee> but their size would be huge :)
<ahoneybun> I can't install ubuntu-sdk
<ahoneybun> dep hell
<sgclark> installs fine here
<ahoneybun> what?
<ahoneybun> I'm getting "Some packages could not be installed"
<ahoneybun> unmet dependecies
<sgclark> dunno. did not get that and it is installling
<ahoneybun> mm
<sgclark> though I am on xenial, you?
<ahoneybun> I cleaned install 15.10 yesterday, updated, added backports, updated
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> did you install a daily or upgraded?
<sgclark> this particular install has survived upgrades since vivid haha.
<ahoneybun> oh wow
<ahoneybun> mm do-release-upgrade -d did not find a new release
<ahoneybun> tw
<acheron88> ahoneybun: on a fairly fresh wily VM, I get: http://i.imgur.com/RQ16X4S.png
<ahoneybun> same thing here acheron88 
<ahoneybun> even with the backports ppa
<acheron88> xenial seems fine, though didn't actually do the install
<ahoneybun> a few packages must not be in wily for some reason
<ahoneybun> very weird
<acheron88> or qt5 version?
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> but Ubuntu 15.10 works fine
<sgclark> isn't 15.10 wily?
<ahoneybun> yea
<acheron88> was a newer qt built in the ppa though?
<acheron88> dunno to be honest. I skipped wily
 * ahoneybun starts his move to xenial
<soee> vote please https://plus.google.com/u/0/110954078302330754910/posts/QxzTjSopu9x :)
<ghostcube> #kubuntu-devel-offtopic
<ghostcube> oh wrong channel wrong window.. sorry guys :D  ... and i wondered why nothing happend
 * clivejo kicks kidentitymanagement
<clivejo> stupid thing
 * sgclark kicks all of wily
<valorie> oh dear, sitter's fix didn't fix everything
<clivejo> what fix?
<sgclark> valorie: we are down to actual build failures. I am fixing.
<valorie> clivejo: he showed you the code last night
<valorie> sgclark: \o/ and {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<sgclark> what code where?
<sgclark> I would like to know how to fix that mess to
<valorie> when they were discussing the "flamethrower"
<valorie> above
<sgclark> looks like my bouncer decided it was not important
<sgclark> :(
<valorie> I'll paste, sgclark
<clivejo> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/pixjtbiqx/yvurvr
<valorie> or that!
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> about time!
<valorie> yay for green!
<clivejo> sgclark: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/
<clivejo> lots of missing files
<clivejo> you know what to do with them?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-27
<sgclark> clivejo: probably new features from the new build deps. Put them in install files I reckon. I will do that now.
<clivejo> :( theres KCI gone for a while
<sgclark> ?
<clivejo> build queue filling up
<sgclark> oh. ew
<clivejo> bed time for me then!
<sgclark> sleep well
<clivejo> sgclark: I copied over your packaging to the other debian git branch that KCI works from
<sgclark> um why? we need to stay with debian
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/
<sgclark> so that needs to be fixed. Not trying to maintain two repos...
<clivejo> well I asked about it and they didnt seem that keen on sharing the repo
<sgclark> (06:30:47 AM) maxy: sgclark: I don't mind having kubuntu branches in libkgapi, btw, and as yofel mentions it's based on the kubuntu's package
<sgclark> I don't know who you talked to...
<sgclark> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> <maxy> clivejo: I would recommend to use the kubuntu hierarchy.
<clivejo> :/
<sgclark> oh ffs
<clivejo> I wanted to get permission before creating KCI branches
<clivejo> so I held off
<sgclark> well this is stupid
<sgclark> maxy any reason you changed your mind on kubuntu branches with libkgapi?
<sgclark> well I don't see the point in have all these damn repos. We should just sync those.
<clivejo> well as temp measure I copied your packaging into the KCI branch
<clivejo> and its building OK
<sgclark> that is not maintainable
<clivejo> I understand that
<clivejo> but I dont want to be creating branches when I dont have Debian's go ahead
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> I wouldnt either.
<clivejo> it is there repo after all!
<clivejo> their
<sgclark> yeah, no we need clarity from  maxy. But if indeed we cannot then we need to just sync those packages. we do not have the resources to do double work
<clivejo> well if you got permission, surely if you create them?
<sgclark> uh I would rather not now that you got a no. Will wait.
<sgclark> maxyz: ^^
<ahoneybun> sgclark, I got the SDK to install now that I did a LOT of updates lol
<maxyz>  clivejo: that was specific to the libkolab packages
<maxyz> And I mentioned that I was not part of the kolab team, so I don't even have commit access to those repositories.
<maxyz> sgclark: I haven't changed my mind about libkgapi, go ahead create the branches.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> sitter: where did these mergers come from?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo, how's it going ?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: so so
<clivejo> you?
<BluesKaj> ok here, morningfcoffee atm
<clivejo> my pup just pulled some washing off the washing line, so hes in timeout!
<BluesKaj> heh, just watched show about the Dr Pol a vet in Michigan, whose assistant was helping a labrador that ate a rock, pass it ....always knew labs were a dumb breed, but never saw one that stupid 
<mamarley> Labs are actually rather smart; they just do goofy things sometimes.  Golden Retrievers too.
<BluesKaj> we have one next door who's been barking at us for 10 yrs
<BluesKaj> short term memory is non existent
<BluesKaj> well, we have to agree to disagree, because my experience with labs over the yrs is that they lack smarts
<BluesKaj> I'm sure there a some smart ones somewhere, but I haven't seen them
<clivejo> my pup is just very playful and headstrong
<clivejo> the towel was blowing in the wind and anything like that attracts his attention to be played with and ripped into shreds
<clivejo> but I caught him in the act, so should learn from it
<BluesKaj> right, one can only hope :-)
<clivejo> come on gpgmepp
<clivejo> build!
<clivejo> come on you good thing
 * clivejo air punches
<BluesKaj> :-)
<clivejo> poor executor #1 is dead
 * clivejo hopes he wasn’t responsible for killing it!
<clivejo> sgclark yofel: not sure whats up with akonadi - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/
<BluesKaj> clivejo, are they finally getting rid of akonadi ? ....i hope :-)
<clivejo> its still in 15.12.1
<vip> please no, what you'll have to restart from time to time?
<clivejo> hi santa_
<santa_> yo
<clivejo> hows it going?
<santa_> fine, looking forward to resume my activity on kubuntu
<santa_> I have been working a lot on krecipes in the latest few weeks
<clivejo> santa_: do you know anything about KDEPIM?
<santa_> not very much
<clivejo> having serious problems with it!
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/243381192/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.akonadi_4%3A15.12.1+git20160227.1356+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> any idea what shlibdeps is complaining about?
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<sgclark> ah needs symbols created, afraid I wont get to it today
<yofel> isn't that error about missing files in binary packages?
<sgclark> it need symbols created for the new libs
<clivejo> hi yofel and sgclark :)
<clivejo> it had a pile of new files
<santa_> clivejo: are you listing the files mentioned (for instance libKF5AkonadiXml.so.5) in any *.install file
<santa_> it should build even without *.symbols files
<yofel> ^
<clivejo> so we have to create symbol files for the new libs?
<yofel> no, just make sure they're actually installed
<clivejo> yofel: how does one do that? 
<santa_> because if you don't you will get that error iirc
<santa_> just update the *.install files
<valorie> yay, green!
<clivejo> yofel: so I add usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiXml.so.5 to akonadi-server.install?
<yofel> is there public api for that lib?
<clivejo> how do I find that?
<clivejo> hello?? am I still connected?!?
<valorie> yes
<clivejo> thought IRC had died
<valorie> that would be very sad
 * clivejo is freezing and thinks a nice hot shower might be in order
<sgclark> clivejo: api.kde.org sorry out most of today. hope thathelps
<clivejo> thanks sgclark
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-28
<lordievader> Good morning
<clivejo> anyone know more about this KActivities repository split?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> how are you today?
<BluesKaj> good thanks, clivejo, and you?
<clivejo> cold and confused
<BluesKaj> clivejo, bummer :/ take a well deserved break perhaps?
<snele> clivejo: about kactivities split i think you should ask ivan | home in #plasma
<snele> i think he did it
<snele> and they talked about that yesterday in #plasma
<clivejo> snele: seems Neon has already done it
<clivejo> yofel_: ping
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejo
<clivejo> how are you today?
<DarinMiller> Very good. Gorgeous early spring day here.  And you?
<clivejo> been a nice day here too, but temp is dropping below freezing at the moment
<DarinMiller> clivejo how did you learned to package?  I am finding that the packaging rabbit hole is way deeper than anticipated.  
<clivejo> DarinMiller: just by doing it
<clivejo> Riddell spun up a VPS and walked me through it#
<DarinMiller> I have enabled all accounts, read the debian packaging guildelines, read the ubuntu sponship guidleline and am currently reading through the bzr web help.  I still feel I am a long ways from being able to assemble the simplest package.
<valorie> DarinMiller: if you decide to take the pill and jump into the hole
<valorie> please fix our docs as you go!
<clivejo> DarinMiller: where have you got to?
<DarinMiller> I would be very happy to fix/update the docs once I understand.  But I am nearly useless with my current level of comprehension.
<clivejo> do you understand how we combine the source code and the packaging to build a package?
<DarinMiller> No.  I am not sure how bzr and pbuild interact. And when/where/how to apply the correct ppa to the pbuild enviro.  Not sure if bzr is PPA dependent.  I don't have clue how to create a source/build(?) file and if symbols are messed up, I have no idea where to even look.
<clivejo> bzr is a VCS
<DarinMiller> I feel so green that I hate bothering the people here until I can ask more intelligent questions, but I am floundering on my own trying to figure it out.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: dont be silly!  We all started there!
<clivejo> do you know how to get a package source?
<DarinMiller> using apt-get source, yes.  (I finally enabled the source repositories just this weekend).   I tried using bzr to grab a dolphin branch (bzr branch ubuntu:dolphin) but that failed.
<clivejo> if you look in the control file it will tell you where we keep the packaging
<DarinMiller> where do I find this elusive control file? :)
<clivejo> so run "sudo apt-get source dolphin"
<clivejo> you should get a message like this
<clivejo> NOTICE: 'dolphin' packaging is maintained in the 'Git' version control system at:
<clivejo> git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-applications/dolphin.git
<clivejo> which is a git archive
<clivejo> the web interface is here - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/dolphin.git/
<DarinMiller> Yes, I have seen that, but did not know where/how to proceed.  I was under the impression, bzr performed similar functions and was the Canonical preferred method.
<clivejo> yes and no
<clivejo> most of the KDE software is on git
<clivejo> we call that Debian git or Alioth
<clivejo> if you visit that web interface you will see the repo in a visual format
<clivejo> so there are 7 branches
<clivejo> kubuntu_xenial_archive is tracking what is in the archive
<DarinMiller> OK, following the links....
<clivejo> kubuntu_unstable and stable are for KCI
<clivejo> they track changes to the /debian folder which is used to create the package
<DarinMiller> btw, back at the apt-get source dolphin, it proceeded to dl packages, but gave me this message at the end: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file 'dolphin_15.08.2-0ubuntu1.dsc' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied).  Am I missing an account setting somewhere?
<clivejo> I get that message too
<DarinMiller> oh, ok.
<clivejo> I tend to use dget
<clivejo> because the packages we are working on dont tend to be in the archive
<DarinMiller> with dget, you pull the packages from here: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<DarinMiller> ?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> dget pulls the package by using a .dsc file
<clivejo> for example, if you look on my PPA
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages
<clivejo> if you go down to purpose
<clivejo> expand that package
<clivejo> in the Package files you will see a purpose_1.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1.dsc
<clivejo> if you menu click and Copy link location you can copy the URL to the clipboard
<clivejo> then run "dget https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+files/purpose_1.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1.dsc"
<clivejo> that will grab the source from my PPA
<DarinMiller> OK, I follow...
<clivejo> so run that command
<clivejo> you will get an error from gpg
<clivejo> it basically because I signed the file and you cant check the signature
<DarinMiller> Yes, public key not found, validation failed.
<clivejo> now do an "ls"
<clivejo> should be 3 files
<DarinMiller> yes  2 .xz and a dsc file
<clivejo> now run "dpkg-source -x  *dsc"
<clivejo> you should now see a folder with the source code and in contains a /debian folder
<clivejo> so "cd purpose-1.0/debian/"
<clivejo> and list contents
<clivejo> you should see all the packaging files
<clivejo> control, rules, install files etc
<DarinMiller> I had to kill my dophlin packages as they raised a conflict...
<clivejo> sorry, should have said to mkdir a clean folder to work in
<DarinMiller> Ok, yes.. opened control file in kate....
<clivejo> Vcs-Browser: tells you where the packaging is kept
<clivejo> Build-Depends: are a list of all the packages needed to actually build it
<clivejo> then a list of the packages it will try to put the built files into
<clivejo> ie Package: libkf5purpose-dev
<clivejo> if you take a peek into libkf5purpose-dev.install
<DarinMiller> hang on a sec, where/how do I use vcs-browser?  Is that a website, app or a file? 
<clivejo> VCS is Version Control System
<clivejo> vcs browser should be a web link
<DarinMiller> nevermind, I see it now.....
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git
<DarinMiller> OK, peeking at libkf5purpose-dev.install... (wasn't too impressed...)
<DarinMiller> :)
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> its important file!
<clivejo> if you dont "install" the files, it wont work!
<clivejo> ok so in your terminal go back to the purpose-1.0 folder
<DarinMiller> done
<clivejo> how many CPU cores have you?
<DarinMiller> 4 cores, 8 threads
<clivejo> go run "debuild -j8"
<DarinMiller> mising build dep, looks like I need to intall some stuff, just a sec..
<clivejo> you will then see screens of info scrolling by!
<clivejo> and get a sense of falling!
<clivejo> what you are seeing is the build log
<clivejo> something like this - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/243676443/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.purpose_1.0+git20160228.1155+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<DarinMiller> still installing deps for debuild....
<clivejo> this is why we use pbuild
<clivejo> pbuild keeps all of this in a nice contained virtual environment
<clivejo> but it helps to see this process at least once
<DarinMiller> yes, i have seen you and scarlet post links to said files and yofel seems to be able to discover the issues therein almost instantly.
<DarinMiller> Ok, building now...
<DarinMiller> OK, build complete.... searching for the log...
<clivejo> the "log" is all that output that scrolled by 
<DarinMiller> oh ok, found it :)
<clivejo> its shows all the prechecks for build deps, then the actual building and then the installing into the .debs
<clivejo> ok so cd .. 
<clivejo> and ls
<clivejo> you should now see the actual .deb files
<DarinMiller> yes!
<clivejo> so you have actually built that package
<clivejo> your computer used the source code to build all the binary files and then put them into .deb files for install on a debian based system
<DarinMiller> way cool!
<clivejo> isnt it!
<clivejo> but the problem is that the source code changes and new features are added
<clivejo> new files are created and old ones removed
<clivejo> or the build requires new packages to actually be able to compile
<DarinMiller> I am still confounded on how to unravel those mysteries.
<clivejo> so a couple of days ago when KCI triggered a rebuild of this package, we got a notification in the channel that purpose build failed!
<clivejo> the bot posts a link
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/
<clivejo> see down the left build #42
<clivejo> click on the [amd64] and you will see the buildlog for that job
<clivejo> do you see it?
<DarinMiller> recipe for target 'pre_install_dh_install' failed
<clivejo> yup!
<DarinMiller> I see it, but I don't know what that means.
<clivejo> the packaging was instructing it to install any files located in usr/share/kaccounts/services/
<clivejo> but the installer couldnt find any files in that location
<clivejo> but we do see a file being installed in a simular location
<clivejo> - Installing: /«BUILDDIR»/purpose-1.0+git20160225.2316+16.04/debian/tmp/usr/share/accounts/services/twitter-microblog.service
<clivejo> so for some reason upstream are now using usr/share/accounts instead of usr/share/kaccounts
<clivejo> well actually they were using accounts then changed to kaccount and then moved back again!
<clivejo> I have no idea why!
<clivejo> if you look here
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> 11 days ago Bhushan Shah changed the install path
<clivejo> this is his commit
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=ffacd521fbeb79b2d911719a433955edb3671d0b
<clivejo> so he edited the file 	debian/libkf5purpose5.install and changed accounts to kaccounts
<DarinMiller> This is a debian member?
<clivejo> I think hes a Blue Systems employee, not sure
<DarinMiller> We have to discover these changes randomly?
<DarinMiller> How did you find this page?
<clivejo> well all this is happening on the KCI
<clivejo> [kubuntu-ci] Project wily_unstable_kfilemetadata build #148: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kfilemetadata/148/
<clivejo> you will see messages like that popping up
<clivejo> or the dreaded " STILL FAILING" or "FALTURE"
<DarinMiller> Sounds like we need to use a variable list that is autoupdated when packages are built. Seem strange with all this automation that we have to manually discover such changes.  
<clivejo> it cant really be automated
<clivejo> needs knowledge
<clivejo> or how the packages interact and so forth
<clivejo> kubuntu works very closely with Debian#
<clivejo> and we use their git repo
<clivejo> and that is one of the problems we have
<clivejo> there are only a few of use with debian git commit access
<clivejo> but you can submit git diffs to fix problems :)
<clivejo> and KCI is working with the git repo from upstream
<clivejo> so frameworks, plasma, apps +1
<clivejo> the idea is that if we can keep on top of the changes, new releases will be a lot easier to manage
<DarinMiller> make sense
<clivejo> but KCI does do its job by flagging up packages that need attention
<clivejo> at the moment we have two major problems
<clivejo> 1) kactivities is being split out into new packages
<clivejo> 2) KDEPIM has major problems
<DarinMiller> yes, I have been watching the PIM chaos from a distance and trying to figure out whats going on.
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/
<clivejo> if you look at the downstream projects
<clivejo> 15 projects are failing because of that one breakage
<clivejo> oh, thats a missing file issue
<clivejo> and symbols
<clivejo> and the kubuntu-ci bot is broken again!
<clivejo> was wondering why it was so quiet in here!
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #803: SUCCESS in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #32: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #60: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #280: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #112: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #366: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #93: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #186: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #83: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #53: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #182: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #108: FAILURE in 1 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #204: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #367: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #281: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #113: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #61: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #316: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #205: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #109: STILL FAILING in 1 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #54: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #53: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #187: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/187/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Ping a ling ling, you online this fine Sunday night?
<valorie> I am
<valorie> what's up?
<tsimonq2> valorie: So I get to publish Beta 1 for the flavors for Zesty. Since you're an RM in training, would you like to give me a hand doing the coordinating for the global release? :)
<tsimonq2> s/publish/do the coordinating/
<tsimonq2> I don't press big red buttons :P
<valorie> um
<valorie> I'm interested in what to do for Kubuntu
<valorie> not so much for all of Ubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #186: UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/186/
<tsimonq2> Ok, so you're passing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/114/
<valorie> I mean, I think I already did some Kub. beta 1 stuff
<valorie> and I've written about what is necessary in https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/release-management/
<valorie> and asked for you and wxl to review that
<tsimonq2> Ah ok, I'm just asking if you want to help with GLOBAL kitten herding, with the advantage being seeing exactly what the global kitten director does. :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: First time I'm seeing that link, looking now...
<valorie> well, I read the wiki about the steps
<valorie> I can certainly help with release texts etc.
<valorie> tsimonq2: the discussion/progress etc. is on https://phabricator.kde.org/T5135
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<valorie> yeah, I have a rough kub.org text for beta1 done
<valorie> and the beginings of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Beta1/Kubuntu done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #317: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #158: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #184: UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> valorie, on Phab you say "There are two alphas, and two beta releases as well as the Final Release" isnt there also a Release Canditate?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/release-management/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #105: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #110: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #175: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #159: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/159/
<valorie> oops, methinks you are right, clivejo
<valorie> tsimonq2: as I see it, the RM for a flavor basically gets people to do the testing, gets a list of bugs, and then gets the release texts out
<valorie> so, the RM for all flavors basically just reminds people to do the above, plus gets the release texts out?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> And finds out who's in
<valorie> oh, plus marking flavors as "ready"
<tsimonq2> Mmmmmmmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> Sometimes
<valorie> k
<tsimonq2> If needed
<tsimonq2> valorie: So tell me, who's participating? :P
<valorie> I read the mail thread
<tsimonq2> So? Tell me ;)
<valorie> trying to think of who is missing
<valorie> I think all of us are in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #106: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #176: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/105/
<DarinMiller> Hey tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/99/
<DarinMiller> Do you have a few minutes to help me sort libkgapi?
<DarinMiller> i.e. this monster: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/306776817/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.libkgapi_5.3.1+p17.04+git20170217.0139-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<DarinMiller> I don't see any reference to libkf5gapi-data nor libkf5gapi-dev in the build log, but old control files has has several references.
<DarinMiller> libkgapi control file:   https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkgapi/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_stable
<DarinMiller> s/has  has/has/ ^^
<DarinMiller> My current strategy for fixing so far is summarized here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24031750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #413: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #87: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #280: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #101: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #88: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/88/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: libkgapi is getting ready to become part of KDE applications and not a (kf5) framework, so it's possible the library package names may need to be transitioned as well
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :O go to bed!
<acheronuk> have to think about that and/or follow debian's Neon's etc lead
<acheronuk> It's early. not late. 
 * acheronuk is telling himself that to feel better
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/libkgapi.git/commit/?id=8d15e66f1ed87a52377111735e24888b7f924a49
<genii-netbook> Found this in my collection today, thought you guys might like it. Check out the KDE and Qt versions ;) http://i.imgur.com/loWSivJ.jpg
<valorie> omg
<valorie> that's amazing
<tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<genii-netbook> ...i still also have the book
<valorie> what's the copyright year?
<genii-netbook> Hangon I'll go look
 * tsimonq2 needs sleep sleep o/
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: thanks for the feedback.  I was attempting to make a working package (attempting to quess what neon or debian would do).
<genii-netbook> valorie: 2000
<DarinMiller> night tsimonq2 o/
<DarinMiller> I became confused with how to handle libkf5gapi-data.install and libkf5gapi-dev.install as they did not seem to be in the new library.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/267/
<acheronuk> well, looks like some stuff in -data and -dev was renamed, but not all. some with duplicate names in the old and new scheme for compatibility
<acheronuk> plus the buildlog does not tell the whole story
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #363: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/363/
<acheronuk> you are getting the list of what the .install files expect to find, but don't. and at that point the build aborts  
<acheronuk> so you don't get the list of what was built, but wasn't installed anywhere by the .install files
<acheronuk> the other sort of 'missing'
<valorie> 2000 is before I was using linux, much less knew what KDE *was*
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/230/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170220)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170220)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #112: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #114: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #52: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/52/
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> santa_ clivejo any objections to uploading plasma 5.6.2 in a bit?
<acheronuk> *5.9.2
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> would like to get that through for the beta if possible
<santa_> acheronuk: can we get the las 2 remaining things of frameworks and plasma migrated?
<santa_> 1 sec
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.31_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.9.1_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> k, about kde-cli-tools we have to poke the relase team again
<acheronuk> baloo-kf5 I just skipped the s390x tests on
<acheronuk> kde-cli-tools can do the same, rather than commenting out the test, which britney does not like.
<santa_> but it's already @ 5.9.0 ...
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, no objections on my side. however it would be nice if you could retry the kdelibs4support; in case they fail again we could comment out th test which is failing
<acheronuk> santa_: I already retried that a couple of time the other day I think. lemme check
<acheronuk> santa_: yep, I did. normally and against all-proposed. 
<acheronuk> santa_: busy this afternoon, so I shall get that uploaded shortly
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I guess it's time for a stop in gap. added to my todo. thanks for caring about this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #27 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> santa_: are you going to push changes to kdelibs4support to disable that filing test? or do you want me to? I don't mind either way
<santa_> acheronuk: whicheveer you prefer, right noe I'm busy with something else
<santa_> * now
<acheronuk> santa_: Ok. I'll do that then
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #27: ABORTED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/27/
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/app-store-16.12/
<santa_> ↑ intel for tonight's mini-meeting, if that finally happens
<acheronuk> santa_: tonight is fine for me
<santa_> great
<clivejo> should be ok for me to
<santa_> great (II)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No work tonight
<santa_> great (III)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be home by 4 PM my time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (CST)
 * acheronuk prods archive builds and tests
<blaze> $ apt list *kf5* | grep 5.28 | wc -l
<blaze> 8
<blaze> almost there :)
<acheronuk> blaze: just kdelibs4support I think
<wxl> valorie: quick note before i head to work re the release-management notes on phabricator. looks good, but i'd make the ReleaseName in that URL to the release schedule stand out in italics or bold or something.
<wxl> well i guess both of the wiki paths
<wxl> you also may want to mention that testing images *usually* come out on tuesday and are due thursday
<wxl> and where to find logs on image builds if they're not behaving correctly
<clivejo> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.31_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<clivejo> looking good
<wxl> valorie: there's LOTS of information you can pull from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<wxl> k off to work
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you poking these - http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.9.2_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, though some of them are not much point while their arches are lagging slightly on the main builds. 
<clivejo> no problem, Ill keep my poking finger to myself
<santa_> acheronuk: for the proposed migration graph it doesn't hide anything, because if it's not built for all archs it won't migrate
<santa_> another thing is the build status/retry builds graph
<santa_> for those, now you can select a subset of archs
<santa_> i.e. you can make and amd64-only
<santa_> s/and/an/
<acheronuk> clivejo: busy for a bit, so please 'poke' away if you feel inclined
<acheronuk> I guess we are looking @ about 10pm UTC ish for this mini-meeting
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> BBB? or here?
 * clivejo is easy
<santa_>  I would prefer here
<santa_> tsimonq2: around?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @santa_, Not yet
<santa_> ok so we wait for Simon
<santa_> please ping us when you are ready
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> he said 16:00 CST
<santa_> so that's 22:00 UTC
<santa_> i.e. in ~40 minutes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grr I missed the city bus
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Next one comes around in ~25 mins
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it'll be more like 16:20 :/
<wxl> man i've got to make this easier
<wxl> oops wrong channel bah
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Lights out in my building
<clivejo> power outage?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes
<clivejo> oh dear
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I will be available anyway thanks to the phone and laptop batt
<ahoneybun> mm does Discover 5.9.2 have the fixes?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Which fixes?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Is packagekit crashing for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If so I have a ppa with a packagekit patch
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It seems there's also a different problem in xenial
<clivejo> is it crashing in zesty?
<acheronuk> crashing when you do what?
<clivejo> mine was doing that, until I upgraded packagekit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Be ready in 5
<clivejo> just displayed a message and would do nothing
<acheronuk> just loaded it up and had a quick click about and search, and not crashed so far and looks normal
<clivejo> weird
<santa_> it seems the problem isn't completely reproducible
<santa_> in any case the patch in question I have been checking is here:
<acheronuk> Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: breeze,kdelibs4support
<acheronuk> \o/
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/packagekit
<acheronuk> last 2 bits of FW and plasma!
<clivejo> last two?
<clivejo> yipppeee
<santa_> brb in a few minutes, need to check downstairs wtf is going on
<acheronuk> it's the squirrels. they chew the wires
<clivejo> BBQ'ed Squirrel
<santa_> k ,they are trying to fix it apparently
<santa_> they was some grey smoke smelling funny btw
<santa_> s/they/there/
<valorie> squirrel for sure!
<santa_> had to be a rat instead
<clivejo> ah grey squirrel are common as muck
<santa_> no squirrels in this environment
<clivejo> don't like seeing red squirrels getting fried
<santa_> haha
<santa_> did Simon arrive yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm here
<santa_> ok
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: around already?
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> I'm here
<clivejo> but getting sleepy
 * valorie serves tea around
<santa_> ok, let's start this mini-meeting then
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/app-store-16.12/
<santa_> take a few minutes to read it please ↑
<santa_> and then: do you agree with the assesment? do you agree with the proposed plan? any other comment?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Looking
<clivejo> santa_: did you research if it 16.12 builds without that gpgme-pthread.so symlink?
<santa_> clivejo: nope, that's one of things we could check taking advantage of the .2 staging
<acheronuk> I agree in general with that outline
<santa_> if it works without the symlink that would be terrific
<clivejo> basically the -release team would be happier if that symlink wasnt there
<santa_> if we still need the symlink we could try to patch the kde package in question
<acheronuk> I have a feeling that symlink may only be relevant for historical stuff, but we can see
<santa_> me too
<clivejo> acheronuk: thats what Im hopin
<santa_> another I would like to discuss is *when* we would file the ffe
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you have a list of the packages we need to upload for PIM?
<acheronuk> although Neon's gpgme is a bit of a different build (no python stuff etc) I think they are building 16.12 + git fine without that symlink
<acheronuk> they added the one debian have in their packaging, but not that extra one
<clivejo> Id like to see a draft FFe ASAP
<santa_> yes, I have inspected the gpgme neon fix months ago and it was more like a work around i.e. not really useful for us
<clivejo> at least trying to build a case for it
<acheronuk> clivejo: I did have somewhere. but would need to separate it out into the normal stuff and the split sources which will be NEW
<clivejo> acheronuk: I was thinking more a list for the FFe
<santa_> regarding the FFE, imho I would like to see a draft asap, but I would file the bug once we have our house in order (i.e. .2 built sucessfully in staging and autopkgtests all or mostly green)
<clivejo> santa_: +1
<acheronuk> well, an element of the FFE will be getting those new sources in, so best to have it clear in the FFE bug what is what
<santa_> we could even work in a draft in phab
<santa_> tsimonq2: do you already have any work in the FFE draft?
<acheronuk> yep. get staged and confirm what issue we have first
<clivejo> we kinda need an answer to gpgme to submit on the FFe
<tsimonq2> santa_: No actually, sorry.
<santa_> tsimonq2: no prob
<santa_> clivejo: we could just mention the problem as a requirement for the FFE
<clivejo> could I suggest a task rather than a wiki page?
<santa_> sure
<santa_> maybe we could dump the plan section of this https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/app-store-16.12/ into a checklist
<santa_> or do you have something different in mind?
<clivejo> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/remarkup/ is great for how use it
<clivejo> for generating checklists etc
<santa_> nice reference doc
 * acheronuk bookmarks
 * DarinMiller does too
<acheronuk> Hi DarinMiller :)
<clivejo> little be extra work than trello
<clivejo> be/bit
<DarinMiller> Hi Rik et al.
<santa_> hi DarinMiller, welcome in
<DarinMiller> Hi santa_, thx
<clivejo> so volunteers on who wants to do what?
<acheronuk> I have no huge pref. happy to do whatever
 * santa_ volunteers for uploaiging gpgme to the staging apps ppa + staging apps .2
<santa_> I will also schedule an autopkgtests run - unfortunately I'm the only one right now who has acess to the infra to do that
<DarinMiller> I would like to help, but not sure how.  Be glad to to do the grunt work, but will need guidance.
<santa_> DarinMiller: no prob, you could help us with the symbols issues, I will help you to help us XD
<santa_> FFE draft anyone?
 * clivejo pokes tsimonq2
<DarinMiller> ??? Symbols. uh ok
<acheronuk> I can stage in the ppa if no-one else fancies doing that. I seem to have been doing most of that lately, but don't mind. or time allowing I can do it with someone else
 * DarinMiller knows very little about symbols, many learning opportunities  ahead...
<santa_> yes
<tsimonq2> We should go poke Adam, I thought Kubuntu had an explicit exception to Feature Freeze.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: santa_ has some nice links about symbols
<tsimonq2> Some old policy Jonothan helped set, something or other.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: its only a draft for now
<clivejo> not ready to actually submit it just yet
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Hm?
<santa_> acheronuk: I could upload the gpgme fix and then you stage if you want, my idea is doing it *now*
<acheronuk> santa_: you mean tonight?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, so would leave the thing building in the night
<acheronuk> santa_: right. 
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: fancy staging apps?
<DarinMiller> sure
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm going to upload a fixed gpgme to the staging ppa then
<santa_> any objections?
<acheronuk> santa_: nope. none at all
<clivejo> not I
<santa_> ok, give me a few mins...
<clivejo> by fixed you mean minus the symlink?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: are you free now? or more precisely free to go on linode and BBB in say 20-30 mins time?
<clivejo> but with your 100 cut down to 10 threads patch
<DarinMiller> yes
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: :)
<acheronuk> not sure what the relase team's issue was with that patch. it's the GPG devs own upstream commit in what will in the end be gpgme 1.8.1 most likely
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: right. I shall grab a drink and a quick bite to eat, and than we can give that a go
<DarinMiller> sounds good
<acheronuk> anything else before I pop off for 20 mins?
<santa_> <clivejo> by fixed you mean minus the symlink?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> I have just uploaded, lets see if it gets accepted and builds properly...
<DarinMiller> santa_ feel free to tag me anytime wrt the symbols updates
<santa_> DarinMiller: sure, what's your timezone?
<DarinMiller> utc +7 (mountain time)
<clivejo> -7
<clivejo> you are in the past my friend!
<DarinMiller> ^^ what clive said
<santa_> DarinMiller: so 4:13 PM there ?
<DarinMiller> Yes
<santa_> k, added to my plasma clock :)
<DarinMiller> santa_: and your timezone?
 * clivejo tries to remember what happened at 4:13PM
<clivejo> oh yeah, it rained
<santa_> DarinMiller: CET, that's UTC+1 so 00:14 here. I'm from Spain
<DarinMiller> I am availabe off and on all week and can wake early if it better aligns with anyone's schedule.
<santa_> k, we will figure it out
<santa_> well, for some reason my gpgme upload vanished
<acheronuk> LP sometimes eats uploads
<santa_> acheronuk: in the meantime, would you guide DarinMiller trough the staging process with KA? (if you aren't doing in already)
<santa_> s/in/it/
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. I will be doing that shortly
<santa_> thank you
<santa_> k, go the ACCEPTED mail from LP now
<santa_> s/go/got/
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+sourcepub/7499349/+listing-archive-extra
<santa_> without the symlink
<acheronuk> ok
<clivejo> I hope those qt packages migrate before we need to upload
<acheronuk> yeah, they got uploaded right after plasma. a gazillion tests on our packages to run for them. hopefully not much of an issue now
<santa_> YES!
<santa_> lights on again
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #804: SUCCESS in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/804/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #184: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #206: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #110: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #216: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #112: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #334: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #65: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #250: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #285: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #193: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #104: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #227: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #160: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #221: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #280: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #28 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #207: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #185: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #111: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #217: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #335: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #113: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #602: FAILURE in 6.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #67: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #100: FAILURE in 4.8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #228: FAILURE in 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantlee-editor build #107: FAILURE in 7.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantlee-editor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #222: FAILURE in 5.8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #117: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/117/
<acheronuk> all done. apart from merge fixing in KCI
<acheronuk> santa__: building in ppa now
<acheronuk> shall seem how that goes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #46: UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #66: UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #84: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #28: ABORTED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/28/
<santa__> yep
<acheronuk> gonna take a while to build and sort itself all out
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> later than I intended to be, so good night I think. thank you
<santa__> thnak you for the work and for explaining the thing to DarinMiller
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #286: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #100: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #137: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #72: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #104: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #88: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/88/
<kcroot_> hello
<tsimonq2> kcroot_: Hi :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #146: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/146/
<kcroot_> when plasma 5.9 arrived in landing ppa?
<tsimonq2> It'll be a while
<tsimonq2> kcroot_: Think weeks
<kcroot_> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #74: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/74/
<kcroot_> tsimonq2: can you tell me  where to find armhf builds of xBuntu?
<tsimonq2> kcroot_: You mean Xubuntu?
<kcroot_> ubuntu generally
<tsimonq2> kcroot_: This might be what you're looking for. :) https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<kcroot_> tnx :) that's it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #32: FAILURE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/32/
<kcroot_> i wount merge kernel  from Exynos 5422 with ubuntu server/core
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #17: FAILURE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #70: FAILURE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #97: FAILURE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #76: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #58: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #125: FAILURE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #177: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #194: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #183: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #244: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #303: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #144: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #127: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #291: FIXED in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #44: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #159: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #71: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #275: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #121: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #187: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #184: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #241: FAILURE in 2 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #157: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #236: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #160: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #100: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #110: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #202: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #27: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #53: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #95: FAILURE in 2 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #71: FAILURE in 2 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #122: FAILURE in 2 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #97: FAILURE in 2 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #287: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #148: FAILURE in 2 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #195: FAILURE in 2 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #118: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #62: FAILURE in 2 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #74: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #126: FAILURE in 2 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #26: FAILURE in 2 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #145: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #127: FAILURE in 2 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #245: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #68: FAILURE in 2 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #114: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #98: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #134: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #27: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #149: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #61: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #49: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #52: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #84: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #148: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #101: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #70: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #68: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #77: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #304: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #173: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #276: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #64: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #93: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #73: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #114: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #155: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #103: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #239: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #78: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #126: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #138: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #25: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #205: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #39: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccessible build #126: FAILURE in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccessible/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #25: FAILURE in 1 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #145: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #143: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #309: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #115: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #73: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #29: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #58: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #99: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #60: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #81: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #38: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #244: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #57: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #248: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #310: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #254: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #144: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #226: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #249: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #63: FAILURE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #255: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #114: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #40: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #99: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #211: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #116: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #158: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #242: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #237: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #161: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #203: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #28: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #54: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #111: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #72: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #149: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #196: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #123: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #98: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #101: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #96: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #27: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #127: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #63: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #128: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #150: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #69: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #135: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #85: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #62: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #149: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #174: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #102: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #74: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #115: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #69: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #50: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #65: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccessible build #127: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccessible/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #78: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #240: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #156: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #139: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #26: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #28: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #26: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #206: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #104: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #53: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #94: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #115: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #127: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #50: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #79: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #71: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #59: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #116: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #74: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #30: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #100: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #61: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #82: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #58: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #188: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #188: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #39: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #165: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #64: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #100: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #169: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #54: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #212: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #117: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #182: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #187: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #108: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #189: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #188: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #61: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #170: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #55: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #161: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #377: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #190: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #68: FAILURE in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #69: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #191: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #123: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #172: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #603: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantlee-editor build #108: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantlee-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #68: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #101: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #25: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #174: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #92: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #190: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #223: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #80: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #46: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #229: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #11: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #52: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #66: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #95: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #44: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #51: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #191: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #52: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/127/
<kcroot_> hello, next LTS will be 18.04?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/52/
<acheronuk> kcroot_: correct
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #155: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #117: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #29 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #895: FAILURE in 6.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/895/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kontact build #108: FAILURE in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kontact/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmime build #582: FAILURE in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #770: FAILURE in 6.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #318: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #625: FAILURE in 8.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #29: ABORTED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #195: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #164: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #217: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #207: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #153: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #60: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #84: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #72: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #26: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #59: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #68: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #52: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #40: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #98: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #7: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #12: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #364: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #12: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #77: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #7: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #64: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #214: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #127: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #125: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #70: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #65: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #78: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #186: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #57: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/112/
<clivejo> humm my bouncer seems to be missing large chucks of conversation!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #771: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #896: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/896/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmime build #583: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #62: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #196: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #27: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #11: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #46: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kontact build #109: FIXED in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kontact/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #47: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #626: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #49: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #48: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #240: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #210: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #161: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #169: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #209: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #215: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #200: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #49: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #194: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #56: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #44: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #95: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #55: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #97: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #94: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #54: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #58: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #66: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #12: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #40: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #66: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #131: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #154: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #165: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #56: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #150: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #201: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #121: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #61: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #60: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #79: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #241: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #211: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #54: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #63: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #162: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #210: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #27: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #13: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #65: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #166: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #319: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #157: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #53: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #162: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/162/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #184: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #68: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #158: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #105: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #58: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #133: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #75: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #87: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #163: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #174: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #43: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/46/
<clivejo> o/ Snowhog
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #122: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #173: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #61: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #70: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #73: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #53: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #108: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #27: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #94: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #37: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #62: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #87: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/59/
<clivejo>   [ Simon Quigley ]
<clivejo>   * Sump Standards-version to 3.9.8, no changes needed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #305: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #252: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #239: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #230: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #165: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #255: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/255/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Sump?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #247: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/88/
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> Sumping
<clivejo> according to urban dictionary "It is commonly used when an individual is doing unspeakable thinks to bread like products"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/180/
<clivejo> you don't even want to know what sump means :/
<acheronuk> clivejo: you read the other definition to do with farming?
<clivejo> nope, too busy sumping my halo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, :O huh?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What package? When?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd fix it but I don't have commit access :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/69/
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi-contacts/commit/?id=4f069a82e493634349f1fde56f60d998fa4db9d1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #256: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #248: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #306: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #185: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/122/
<clivejo> Doris is on her way :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #208: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/208/
<acheronuk> Doris?
<clivejo> next storm blowing in
<acheronuk> Hmmm. B & S are not even close.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/65/
<acheronuk> Maybe tsimonq2 meant Dump?
<acheronuk> not much better than Sump!
 * clivejo strugs
 * acheronuk raises eyebows
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/69/
 * clivejo has given up trying to understand Simon's brain
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/54/
<clivejo> maybe its an Easter egg
<acheronuk> mine is a mystery to me, so I have no chance understanding other's brains
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/70/
<clivejo> maybe its something like https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=askew
<acheronuk> LOL!
<clivejo> or https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=do+a+barrel+roll
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/55/
<acheronuk> I like https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=recursion
<clivejo> there are some funny ones
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #76: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #189: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #85: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #38: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #65: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #147: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #101: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #119: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/51/
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.6.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #96: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #102: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #99: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #103: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #97: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #150: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #84: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #123: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #117: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #62: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #131: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #71: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #28: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #59: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #63: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #29: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #42: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #40: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #105: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #31: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #55: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #67: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #97: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #73: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #66: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #61: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #125: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #62: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #115: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #119: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #101: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #61: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #55: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #65: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #101: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #27: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #70: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #67: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #51: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #60: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #67: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #39: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #72: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #56: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #56: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #98: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #64: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #80: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #29: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #101: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #75: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #94: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #29: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #27: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #59: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #64: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #62: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #57: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #14: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #83: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #57: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #27: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #64: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #70: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #103: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #51: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #79: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #102: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #86: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #80: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #72: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #102: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #89: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #67: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #100: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #95: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #67: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #118: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #42: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/97/
<DarinMiller> Howdy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/130/
<DarinMiller> qq: how do I tell ka-graph to evaluate the freshly  loaded applications (16.12.2 ?).  ka-graph -r applications -t pm builds a graph of 16.12.1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Did you pull ka tools ?
<DarinMiller> oh, not since last night... pulling now...
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It doesn't know you staged them :)
<DarinMiller> :)
 * acheronuk yawns
<DarinMiller> hey, cover when yawning... made me yawn too...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #119: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/119/
<acheronuk> I need a snooze to catch up for last night
<DarinMiller> yes, I would think so...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/64/
 * DarinMiller that's better, 16.12.2ls
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #65: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #175: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #124: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #46: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/46/
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/1.8.0-3ubuntu2
<acheronuk> seems barry uploaded
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #67: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #78: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/78/
<clivejo> acheronuk: seems he doesnt mind the symlink patch either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #82: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/82/
<acheronuk> clivejo: seems so.
<santa_> good evening everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Howdy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #74: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #102: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #91: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #95: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/95/
<santa_> excellent! gpgme uploaded according to this channel backlog
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> keeping an eye on to see if it migrates ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #97: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/88/
<clivejo> hummm new konqueror keeps crashing on exit
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/78/
<wxl> ^^^ please test Zesty Beta 1 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/373/builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/95/
<BluesKaj> wxl, ping
<wxl> BluesKaj: see above, unless you have additional questions
<acheronuk> wxl: is that the final image?
<BluesKaj> yup wxl I saw it just after I pinged
<wxl> acheronuk: trying to confirm that's the case, but i would suspect as such. kylin and budgie have tested the entire suite for an image from the 19th
<BluesKaj> DLing as we speak
<acheronuk> wxl: shame as it misses plasma 5.9.2. oh well.
<acheronuk> but you have to draw a line somewhere
<kcroot_> elo, when plasam 5.9.2 arrived inlanding ppa?
<wxl> acheronuk: awww fooey. did that get in before the freeze?
<acheronuk> wxl: it's all migrated to release, yes. was sort of hoping for an updated iso to be spun today. it's just a bugfix release though
<BluesKaj> bummer, was hoping for 5.9.2 :/
<acheronuk> kcroot_: landing ppa for xenial and yakkety? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/64/
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: you'd get 5.9.2 by immediately upgrading after install, but just not on the iso
<genii> Saving to: ‘zesty-desktop-amd64.iso’   32% eta 26 minutes
<wxl> well let me see what i can do, acheronuk 
<acheronuk> wxl: thx. we managed to get all frameworks 5.31 and plasma 5.9.2 into release yesterday. :)
<kcroot_> acheronuk: for xenial
<wxl> acheronuk: nice! good job kubuntu team! :)
<clivejo> wxl: we missed you at the meeting this week too, is there anything we can do to help?
<clivejo> re-schedule it or something?
<acheronuk> kcroot_: at the moment since xenial is an LTS release, and plasma 5.8.x is an LTS plasma release, the intention is to carry on with 5.8.x releases for Xenial backports
<wxl> clivejo: oh man, i wish. i've just been slammed non-stop. and now i just figured out today that we're probably going to go through the process of probate in order to retain any amount of my mother in law's estate :(
<clivejo> totally understand
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/57/
<wxl> i'll be here as much as i can, though
<BluesKaj> ok acheronuk , thanks
<wxl> i've dropped pieces all over the place and have been trying to pick them up (e.g. loco council)
<wxl> in other news what is the best way to be informed of bugs affecting kubuntu packages? for lubuntu, we have a team we can subscribe to but i'm not sure it's that easy with kubuntu
<clivejo> that does tend to happen, and with so many plates spinning, its no surprise to drop a few
<acheronuk> wxl: no problem. this sort of stuff just derails most everything normal. 
<wxl> i do have (i think) a game plan for getting the konversation in xenial sru done. just haven't implemented yet
<clivejo> wxl: regarding konversation, from my side of things you need an SRU BR for it and don't backport from zesty, ie dont update the VCS in control file etc
<wxl> right
<clivejo> you need to make as little changes as possible
<acheronuk> wxl: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<wxl> thx acheronuk 
<acheronuk> wxl: that team is autosubscribed to most bugs that affect kubuntu packages I think 
<acheronuk> I get a lot of bug emails being a member of that anyway!
<clivejo> DarinMiller & acheronuk good work last night staging Applications
<clivejo> Barry uploaded gpgme to the archive today, but its blocked in proposed
<acheronuk> clivejo: was a good one to practice on, as mostly just patches to remove. just takes ages with 223 packages!
<kcroot_> acheronuk: ok, understood :)
<clivejo> I hope you let DarinMiller practice :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: as much as possible
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #70: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #78: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<clivejo> DarinMiller: are you about today?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll be home in a few mins if I can help at all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #89: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #83: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #103: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #81: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If darin shows up I would like to work with him wrt symbols files
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We have a real example easy to do in staging
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, yeah, there is one package at least which looks straight forward enough
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I was tempted to fix it earlier, then held off
<clivejo> santa do you have the equipment to screen share on BBB?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's more like if he has Java and Firefox
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #131: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/131/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Eew Java
<clivejo> well thats what I mean hardware/software and temperment = equipment
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's what it uses with screen share
<clivejo> just thought it might be a good idea to record it on BBB for future ninjas to work from
<clivejo> and also I could watch it to see the cool hackery and magic santa has got
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #117: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/117/
<ahoneybun> and home
<ahoneybun> agreed clivejo
<ahoneybun> about to make a 16.04 VM
 * ahoneybun wishes his keyboard lights still worked
<clivejo> acheronuk: remind me again why okular is still in proposed
<acheronuk> clivejo: needs to migrate with new calligra, so it doesn't break the old calligra okular KDE4 plugins
<clivejo> and calligra has a hard deps on gcc-6?
<acheronuk> calligra seems blocked as it depends on a GCC lib and new GCC is not able to migrate yet
<acheronuk> yep, I think
<clivejo> theres a new gcc uploaded today - Tue, 21 Feb 2017 15:05:42 +0100
 * clivejo fingers closed that unblocks it
<acheronuk> I saw, and I was hoping that would go through!
<valorie> nice to see all the green!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Clive, I think I have but I'm not sure if we should record that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I mean, if we are going to record, better if we prepare the thing first, in order to not confuse people
<clivejo> no problem, but something we should look into doing
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes, a video of the ka in action providing a new upstream release would be nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (for instance)
<genii> Does the installer check for some minimum size media to install to? With a 32G USB stick in it would not see it and wanted to overwrite the OS on HD. But when a 64G stick was inserted it saw it immediately as an option 
<ahoneybun> where the heck is the kubuntu packaging on LP?
<ahoneybun> looking for web-shortcuts
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<acheronuk> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<acheronuk> annoyingly, the index of repos is not searchable :/
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<wxl> tsimonq2: hey you know what's up with the images?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: who works on LP?
<wxl> ahoneybun: ummmm you mean who develops LP? huh?
<ahoneybun> well to make: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<ahoneybun> searchable
<wxl> yeah so you can file a bug against launchpad itself
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What about em?
<wxl> IrcsomeBot: look at beta 1. versions range from the 19th up to the 21st!
<wxl> ahoneybun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<wxl> tsimonq2: um that ping for IrcsomeBot was to you :)
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1666703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1666703 in Launchpad itself "Make index of repos searchable" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, For which images?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: wxl clivejo ^
<wxl> tsimonq2: um. like. all of them :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: look at the tracker
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I'm walking home
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just tell me which ones are the 21st
<wxl> IrcsomeBot: tsimonq2 only lubuntu alternate and technically that's 20170221.2
<wxl> ugh stupid IrcsomeBot 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Video, 5s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0ln4k4ra/file_2019.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yeah because infinity had to fix those
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would ask infinity for a global respin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu Alternate images were broke for weeks... >.<
<wxl> but still images should have come out today
<wxl> i.e. they should ALL be the 21st
<wxl> i'm NOT talking about dailies
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Uh no, cron was turned off Sunday
<wxl> that's super bizarre in and of itself
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Those have been as-needed respins
<wxl> so you're SUPER DUPER SURE that those are our final images?
<wxl> cuz actually we'd like an excuse to rebuild kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And when I added Lubuntu it was the 20 images
<wxl> (to get plasma/frameworks)
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> it has been for years milestone on tues, release on thurs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And the rest were 19
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah weird
<wxl> so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OH actually go poke Laney
<wxl> yeah i did he hasn't replied yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He jumped the gun
<wxl> since you're the flavor dude, if you could follow up on that and ping ubuntu-release, that would be super great
<wxl> meanwhile i'll just assume that we have final images
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sure, when I get to my dad's wife's house
<wxl> yeah well and when you get Laney to actually wake up :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Video, 6s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0VLRqZ9C/file_2020.mp4
<wxl> that said (offtopic) you might want to hit up lubuntu-devel
<wxl> your videos are dumb, btw XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gotcha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah no fecal matter sherlock
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> you got poop on your shoe?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Mud
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Long story
<wxl> uhhh huh
<wxl> suuuure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ha ha very funny
 * wxl goes to edit tsimonq2's wiki page such that it reads `Simon "Poop Shoe" Quigley`
<mhall119> ahoneybun: a team of people, why?
<wxl> mhall119: i pointed him in the right place. no worries. 
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1666703
 * mhall119 high fives wxl 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1666703 in Launchpad itself "Make index of repos searchable" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hahahahahahahahaha :P
<wxl> valorie: do you think you have a good handle on the process for milestone testing?
<valorie> a good handle?
<valorie> I have dabbled!
<valorie> I mean, I've tested, I've reported bugs, and poked others to do likewise
<valorie> writing the phabwiki page was a good way to organize it in my head
<wxl> valorie: ok good :)
<mparillo> Beta 1? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/373/builds
<wxl> yep mhall119 
<wxl> argh
<mparillo> Somebody mentioned there was a more linux-y VM Host than Virtual Box.
<wxl> mparillo i mean
<wxl> yes. kvm/qemu
<wxl> it's "freeer"
<wxl> and it's also built right into the kernel
<mparillo> KVM is the hypervisor, and qemu is the vCenter?
<wxl> they're actually both hypervisors
<wxl> qemu does hardware virtualization
<wxl> mparillo: this may help https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine#/media/File:Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine.svg
<wxl> mparillo: usually folks use virt-manager for a more graphical approach
<wxl> neat fact: virt-manager can manage lxc containers too
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sent
<tsimonq2> wxl: WAIT WHAT? :O :O :O :O
<wxl> and there's an html5 manager in development: https://github.com/kimchi-project/kimchi
 * tsimonq2 tries managing LXC containers with virt-manager
<tsimonq2> :DDDDD
<valorie> wxl: I did mark a bunch of ISO jobs that we no longer use as retired, or whatever term they use
<tsimonq2> wxl: Email sent to ubuntu-release btw
<valorie> just in case something was still building them
<wxl> tsimonq2: s/\(Zest\)/\1y/
<valorie> which the QA site seemed to indicate that it was
<wxl> valorie: great thanks :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I didn't make the subject, go blame flocculant :P
<valorie> we still had powerPC, alternate images, etc.
<wxl> XD
<wxl> ew alternate images! who in their right mind would have those
<mparillo> virt-manager is GTK? Is is easier for newbies than qtemu ?
<wxl> mparillo: haven't tried qtemu
<tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha wxl :P
<wxl> apparently there's a qt front end for virt-manager
<valorie> wxl: you wanna take those on for Kubuntu?
<valorie> lol
<wxl> https://github.com/F1ash/qt-virt-manager
<valorie> !info virt-manager
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.2-3ubuntu4 (zesty), package size 891 kB, installed size 7285 kB
<wxl> valorie: oh behave :)
<valorie> tsimonq2: that would be a lovely project for a MOTU-in-training, right?
<valorie> I wonder if Debian builds it
<tsimonq2> DIBS!
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> XD
<valorie> sheesh, these beta images are zsyncing slooooooowly
<wxl> mparillo: fwiw my major interest in using kvm is to not have a GUI at all
<wxl> i know that makes me an iconoclast in the kubuntu world, but—
<valorie> how do you test the gui bits though?
<wxl> valorie: oh it still runs a window for the vm, but i don't manage the vms and their settings with a GUI
<valorie> I like using the commandline too
<valorie> if I know how to do the needful
<wxl> i grew up without GUIs so i'm just more efficient that way
<mparillo> Do the needful? You are already in India??
<mparillo> Anyway, trying qtemu...no dependencies versus tons for virt-manager. Seems to limit my guest to 1GB.
<clivejo> interesting - https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2017/02/21/plasma-in-a-snap/
<valorie> mparillo: I just hang out with Indians on a daily basis
<valorie> leaving on March 7
<valorie> !info qtemu
<ubottu> Package qtemu does not exist in zesty
<wxl> one nice thing about not using GUIs: no need for GUI depends :)
<clivejo> santa_: do you know what is wrong here - people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#rocs
<clivejo> c++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<clivejo> Error 4
<acheronuk> it also errors with this on one build: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=730170
<ubottu> Debian bug 730170 in src:rocs "rocs: FTBFS: virtual memory exhausted in DotGrammar.cpp" [Important,Open]
<acheronuk> autotest infra doesn't seem to like it
<clivejo> any way to fix it?
<genii> wxl: All the splash screens during install say 16.10
<wxl> genii: yeah that tends to happen :/
<clivejo> its odd its on the 64bit archs
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you updater our installer with updated screenshots and info?
<clivejo> updated
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I've not looked at it
<ahoneybun> the installer does not have screenshots
<ahoneybun> also the text is to update since translations
<ahoneybun> other then the number
<clivejo> oh I thought it used screenshots of flagship apps
<clivejo> my bad
<ahoneybun> our site does
<genii> The installer here shows pics... right now a game controller for "get youyr game on with Kubuntu"
<ahoneybun> oh the icons
<valorie> anybody following the discussion on -distributions re: klipper and running gui apps as root?
<ahoneybun> anyone looking at the discover issue that Alex brought up
<ahoneybun> in 16.04
<ahoneybun> I'm not even sure what package has that anymore
<clivejo> not aware of it, and dont have a 16.04 to test
<ahoneybun> I saw the email a week or so ago
<wxl> genii: file a bug and assign it to ahoneybun. that'll get him to fix it :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can I get practice pressing buttons and respin Kubuntu? :D :D :D
<ahoneybun> well I need to find the package
<wxl> tsimonq2: you can, but then you'd have to update all the testers
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Uhhh it's not working?!?!?!?
<wxl> tsimonq2: ask Laney i guess
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #805: SUCCESS in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/92/
<wxl> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/71/
<wxl> ^ we're rebuilding beta 1 to get the new frameworks and plasma in there. it could use all the testing we can get
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #74: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/74/
<wxl> tsimonq2: make sure to update kubuntu-devel plz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/47/
<tsimonq2> wxl: kthx
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #336: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #218: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #307: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/64/
<mparillo> wxl: Thanks for the re-building heads up.
<mparillo> 32-bit live worked fine with the previously reported problem that I needed to enter my WEP password twice
<mparillo> 32-bit auto-resize also worked fine, but the Install Icon in the Desktop container was marked executable, but a dialog box popped up asking what I wanted to do with it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #197: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> !info tellico
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I guess bots don't work on telegram :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/107/
<krytarik> !info tellico
<ubottu> tellico (source: tellico): Collection manager for books, videos, music, etc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.9+dfsg.1-1.1 (zesty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 4167 kB
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170222)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170222)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #75: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #219: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #20: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #337: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #65: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #184: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #385: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/67/
<ahoneybun> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.6.php
<ahoneybun> 5.8.6 out@
<ahoneybun> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.2-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1767 kB, installed size 8922 kB
<ahoneybun> so we have 5.9.2 in zesty
<ahoneybun> should update this then: https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Live_Images
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #372: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #372: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/395/
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> wxl: I have the latest iso now. shall do a couple of test cases later
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> clivejo: damn. did not occur to me that calligra on s390x would produce weirdly version depends on GCC :/
<acheronuk> I just checked the deps on a few other archs
<santa_> good morning everyone
<acheronuk> good <insert am/pm/evening here> santa_ :)
<santa_> it's PM here but I didn't eat yet, so it's "morning" :)
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
<santa_> ↑ we have several autopkgtests failures
<acheronuk> randomly picking one....
<acheronuk> acc                  FAIL non-zero exit status 6
<acheronuk> which is that known issue with GCC and the headers
<acheronuk> presumably anyway from that exit status
<acheronuk> santa_: does your setup collate failure reasons anywhere in any form? or just a manual pick through?
<santa_> not sure what you mean
<santa_> but anyway, let me explain
<acheronuk> is there a summary page say, with just test failure reasons on each package?
<santa_> ah, well no
<santa_> that page is automatically generated with a fork of ppa-build-status
<santa_> but it was modified to support the autopkgtests
<santa_> so when you click on show/hide you would see the part of the autopkgtests
<acheronuk> ooh. the show/hide expands the results, so that is partly doin that anyway.
<BluesKaj> Zesty beta1 desktop is unusable since it appears below the bottom panel. but beta 1 isn't at fault the previous alpha version was showing the same symptoms on my p[c 
<acheronuk> yep. just found it
<santa_> + it would be marked on red if it has failing autopkgtests failures
<santa_> by the way, the code to generate the staus webpages is very awful
<santa_> I would like to rework it in the iron hand and use a templating system such as jinja
<santa_> and of course have a separate class to parse build logs
<santa_> so that way it would be easier to maintain and debug
<acheronuk> well, as long as it's not in ruby :P
<santa_> acheronuk: hmm, indeed we had to tweak the gcc flags for the acc tests. we did it for fw and plasma, but not yet for apps
<BluesKaj> don't think there's much point testing zesty any longer, obviously there's something seriously wrong with the graphics and I'm kinda fedup with it all 
<BluesKaj> BBL
<acheronuk> hmmm... BluesKaj seems to always find 'issues' I can't. not sure if that is his hardware, or something else, but no graphics trouble here (Nvidia)
<clivejo> but the annoying thing is he won't provide any feedback as to what the problem might be
<clivejo> so impossible to help him, when he won't even help himself
<clivejo> did anyone catch up with Darin last night?
<acheronuk> clivejo: he was about late afternoon, but not evening that I saw. I was not staying up late though after staging until 2:30am previous night
<clivejo> maybe we should just push ahead
<clivejo> Im sure another example of symbols will come up soon enough
<clivejo> if PIM is going to drop in 17.04, we need to get them in pronto
<acheronuk> well, it's the other symbols issues which may take some time. but fair point
<santa_> I didn't see him yesterday
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: fyi fixing the acc tests inlining issue now, I will re-schedule the autopkgtesting @ tritemio
<acheronuk> santa_: ack
<clivejo> santa_: nice one, thanks
<santa_> yw
<santa_> wrt autopkgtests I have added some initial info here https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/autopkgtests_in_kubuntu/
<santa_> in the testsuite section we could add some general tricks to fix the thing
<santa_> i.e. "you may need to run the tests with xvfb-run", "you may need to pass this arguments to xvfb-run", ... etc.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/108/
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you an easy way of spliting PIM out of apps?
<clivejo> like we did before?
<DarinMiller> Am I too late for the symbols fix?
<santa_> DarinMiller: nope
<santa_> DarinMiller: so whenever you are around and have time just ping me so I can explain you what's the deal with symbols files
<DarinMiller> Excellent! I have about 4+ hours so before I must work on other stuff.  My time to today is flexibile so whenever it works for you.
<santa_> DarinMiller: in ~ 15 minutes then?
<DarinMiller> perfect
<santa_> so I can gather some intel :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #86: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/86/
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> I think we are in for a drowning
 * DarinMiller throws clivejo a float ring http://imgur.com/a/mVZjt
<DarinMiller> Storm headed your way?
<clivejo> think so
<clivejo> the frogs are on the move
<DarinMiller> brb
<santa_> ok, I'm back with some intel: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
<santa_> DarinMiller: whenever you are on the keyboard again just ping me, so I can guide you with the thing
<DarinMiller> I am back
 * DarinMiller is reaading the phab links posted by santa_
<santa_> DarinMiller: yes, before doing that, because there's a myriad of things to read there I would like to give you a summary
<DarinMiller> ok, sure
<santa_> first of all, are you familiar with C or C++ programming?
<DarinMiller> not really.  I have written a C "hello world" but that's about it.
<DarinMiller> I am familar with Java (but sitll fairly new)
<santa_> ok, that would be - hopefully - enough for now
<santa_> so let's start with the basic ideas
<santa_> you probably know what's the API of a library, correct?
<DarinMiller> Yes, I have read the debian definition of api and abi, so I have a general idea....
<santa_> allright so you also know about the ABI, that's great
<santa_> do you know what's an ABI breakage?
<DarinMiller> vaguely.
<santa_> but probably have a clear idea of what's breaking the API of a library
<DarinMiller> Yes, I think so.
<santa_> ok, well breaking the ABI is something similar, but at the binary level
<DarinMiller> API breakage is when the developer changes the way methods interact with a class?
<santa_> for instance
<santa_> yes
<santa_> when a symbol is removed from the ABI, that's an ABI break. that simple
<DarinMiller> Oh, ok
<santa_> and you can do that, for instance, changing the number or type of parameters of a public function
<santa_> an API breakage in a C++ library would also produce an ABI breakage
<santa_> however, you can keep API compatibility and break the ABI
 * DarinMiller assumea that symbols are not auto generated when packages built, and thus the issue...
<santa_> nope
<DarinMiller> assumes^
<santa_> if you have a function that accepts an 'int' as a parameter and then you change it for a 'long' you keep the API but you break the ABI
<santa_> so the symbols files are, indeed, maintained by us
<DarinMiller> oh, oh, oh that makes sense
<santa_> I presume you are not familiar yet with the symbols files, hence why we are having this conversation
<DarinMiller> correct
 * acheronuk lurks
<santa_> ok, so the questions are: ¿what are the symbols files? and ¿what's the point of having them?
<santa_> the answer for the first one is, in short: they are files listing all the binary symbols exported by a library
<DarinMiller> From what I understand, they are an intermeidate build of "stuff" that is needed to build a package.
<santa_> what you mean by intermediate?
<DarinMiller> I assume they require extra time to generate and thus the reason they are not regenerated with every build (guessing here).
<santa_> it's a bit more complicated
<santa_> the answer to ¿what's the point of having them? will reply to that
<santa_> the primary purpose of having symbols files is creating versioned dependencies automatically
<santa_> and there's a secondary purpose and it's checking that the ABI wasn't broken since the previous version of the library
<santa_> so now, let me go a bit deeper with these 2 things
<DarinMiller> so we know when thing are broken, but auto fixing is difficult?
<santa_> auto fixing shouldn't be done, because we need to check when the ABI breaks
<santa_> and if so, do something about it
<santa_> that something could be
<santa_> a) patching the thing to restore the ABI
<santa_> or
<santa_> b) using the debian abi manager to handle the situation
<santa_> that's explained in the last 2 sections of this: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
<santa_> going back to the primary purpose of the symbols files, as you can see if you open any symbols files each symbol has a version
<santa_> that version is the package version where the symbol appeared in the library
<santa_> so when you build a package against that library, it would have a dependency on the corresponding library version
 * DarinMiller is reviewing dophins symbol list...
<santa_> that is done at build time by dh_shlibdeps if I recall correctly
<santa_> dh_shlibdeps expands the ${shlibs:Depends}
<santa_> so since you are seeing that symbol file....
<santa_> DarinMiller: pick the first symbol and try this:
<DarinMiller> makes sense
<santa_> $ c++filt _ZN21KVersionControlPlugin11infoMessageERK7QString
<santa_> KVersionControlPlugin::infoMessage(QString const&)
<santa_> c++filt translates the thing into C++
<santa_> so now, let's say we have a program linking against that library
<DarinMiller> Output: KVersionControlPlugin::infoMessage(QString const&)
<santa_> as expected
<santa_> so if we have a program using that function, its package would have a dependency against libdolphinvcs5 (>= 4:15.07.90)
<santa_> DarinMiller: now supose that that function is gone, what would happen?
<DarinMiller> I suspect the builder process would be quite angry.
<santa_> the first thing would be that the dolphin source package would fail to build
<santa_> that in the first place
<santa_> like this other package: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/307290750/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.akonadi-calendar_4%3A16.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
 * DarinMiller sees dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some new symbols appeared in the symbols file: see diff output below
<santa_> and you can also see a diff
<santa_> and the word MISSING
<santa_> as an exercise, can you tell me which C++ function is gone in that library?
<DarinMiller> see it
<DarinMiller> MISSING: 4:16.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1# _ZNK7Akonadi12CalendarBase15childIncidencesERKx@Base 15.07.90
<DarinMiller> + 4 others
<santa_> I'm seeing just one
<santa_> the other stuff is the diff context
<santa_> so to sum up that diff
<DarinMiller> oh, + _ZNK7Akonadi12CalendarBase15childIncidencesEx@Base 4:16.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1
<santa_> +#MISSING: 4:16.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1# _ZNK7Akonadi12CalendarBase15childIncidencesERKx@Base 15.07.90
<santa_> ↑ this one is gone
<clivejo> he wants you to lookup the C function
<santa_> + _ZNK7Akonadi12CalendarBase15childIncidencesEx@Base 4:16.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1
<santa_> ↑ this one is new
<santa_> DarinMiller: so, like clive says, which c++ functions are those?
<DarinMiller> Akonadi::CalendarBase::childIncidences(long long const&) const
<clivejo> so thats the old function, whats the new one?
<DarinMiller> Akonadi::CalendarBase::childIncidences(long long) const
<DarinMiller> no cont in the new one
<clivejo> do you see whats changed there?
<DarinMiller> const&
<santa_> yep
<santa_> so that's probably an ABI break
<santa_> I will try to explain later why I say 'probably'
<santa_> so going back to what I was explaining later
<DarinMiller> possible "optional" param?
<DarinMiller> ok
<santa_> we will see that
<santa_> * so going back to what I was explaining earlier
<santa_> what happens now?
<santa_> 1. the package is failing to build
<santa_> 2. if you update the symbols file and you remove that symbol from the file the package will build BUT
<santa_> BUT
<clivejo> santa_: sorry to interupt but would there not be a third or c) option to check for a so bump?
<DarinMiller> so remove _ZNK7Akonadi12CalendarBase15childIncidencesERKx and replace with  _ZNK7Akonadi12CalendarBase15childIncidencesEx?
<santa_> clivejo: if there's an soname bump we would have to do more than that to get the package building again
<santa_> clivejo: because the file naming would be different so it would fail @ dh_install
<santa_> clivejo: so we would have to rename the package, update install files and finally create a new symbols file (or update the existing one, both approaches are fine)
<santa_> DarinMiller: nope. that's exactly what I wanted to explain
<santa_> if you do that the package will build
<santa_> BUT
<santa_> any existing binary using it would crash, probably
<DarinMiller> oh, Ok.
<santa_> you would need to rebuild them to fix that
<santa_> DarinMiller: so, the correct solution for this case is
<santa_> 1. check if this is an ABI break
<santa_> 2. if so, use the debian ABI manager
<santa_> about the 1. you have to check the previous package
<santa_> locate the funxtion in question
<santa_> * function
<santa_> you can do this with the excellent 'ack' program
<santa_> then you have to confirm that it's indeed a public function
<santa_> and if so, check if the header where it is
<santa_> and check if that header is installed
<wxl> thx acheronuk :)
<santa_> beucase if the header is not installed, that would make the function effectively private
<santa_> * because
<santa_> I already did all of this and I think I can confirm it's an ABI break
<clivejo> can you show how to use ack?
<DarinMiller> pardon my greeness: where do I find the ack program?
<santa_> of course, 1 sec
<DarinMiller> I looked in ka and in repos..
<DarinMiller> all I see is ack-grep
<santa_> yep, pkgname is ack-grep
<clivejo> !info ack
<DarinMiller> installing now..
<ubottu> ack (source: ack): grep-like program specifically for large source trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-5 (zesty), package size 58 kB, installed size 196 kB
<wxl> what does that do that grep doesn't?
<santa_> the program name is either 'ack-grep' (alias) or 'ack' for yakkety
<santa_> I think in zesty they dropped the alias
<santa_> so I'm executing it as 'ack'
<santa_> wxl: shows context and you don't have to feed in it the list of files to search
<wxl> well grep can show context
<santa_> hmm not sure about the context let me check
<clivejo> santa_: so you would grab the source package from the archive and use ack on that?
<BluesKaj> ok running plasma 5.9.2 Zesty beta1, all seems well so far, after doing a complete clean install 
<santa_> clivejo: yep
<wxl> BluesKaj: did you mark the test case successfully completed?
<santa_> you just have to type ack 'string', and that's it
<BluesKaj> couldn't save my messed up config files 
<clivejo> do you have a script to do that?
<clivejo> or just do it manually?
<BluesKaj> in the previous try ...my /home die was the culprit
<BluesKaj> dir
<santa_> I usually do it manually, but we could add something in ka
<BluesKaj> wxi where to do that?
<santa_> clivejo: but more often, I just browse my ~/kde-ftp dir
<santa_> because I would have the upstream tarballs there already
<santa_> so I just have to check what's the latest version with LP
<clivejo> just trying to allow Darin to follow this himself
<santa_> k
<clivejo> so do a "apt-get source akonadi-calendar" to grab the source?
<santa_> sure, you can do that if you are on zesty
 * DarinMiller darin is trying to follow, wonder why apt-get source and not uscan....
<clivejo> I think he is
<santa_> DarinMiller: uscan would download the latest stable version
<santa_> which would be 16.12
<santa_> we have to check the 16.04.x
<DarinMiller> current box is zesty,  so apt-get'ing now....
<clivejo> !info akonadi-calendar
<ubottu> Package akonadi-calendar does not exist in zesty
<DarinMiller> ditto
<wxl> BluesKaj: on the iso tracker. that's where all the testing is recorded
<wxl> BluesKaj: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/373/builds
<clivejo> its a lib
<clivejo> !info libkf5akonadicalendar-dev
<ubottu> libkf5akonadicalendar-dev (source: akonadi-calendar): akonadi-calendar - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 23 kB, installed size 164 kB
<clivejo> built from the akonadi-calendar source package
<santa_> I guess the bot doesn't work with source package names
<clivejo> nope, wish it would though!
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi-calendar
<wxl> ok i see why ack is better
<DarinMiller> apt-get source libkf5akonadicalendar-dev produces:
<DarinMiller> Picking 'akonadi-calendar' as source package instead of 'libkf5akonadicalendar-dev'
<DarinMiller> E: Unable to find a source package for akonadi-calendar
<clivejo> DarinMiller: apt-get source akonadi-calendar should work
<santa_> DarinMiller: do you have the deb-src lines enabled in your sources?
<DarinMiller> uh, just sec....
<DarinMiller> just thought of that :)
 * DarinMiller is waiting for the entire internet to download....
<DarinMiller> that's better, source dl'd
<wxl> BluesKaj: you grok all that or you have questions?
 * DarinMiller thinks he needs to enable staging to pull down 16.12.2 as 16.04 was dl'd
<acheronuk> git clone kde:akonadi-calendar; cd akonadi-calendar; git checkout v16.04.3
<wxl> s/;/&&/
<acheronuk> ^^ would get KDE repo's src
<clivejo> 16.04.3 is the version in zesty currently
<santa_> or alternatively dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/akonadi-calendar_16.04.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<santa_> you can do it any way you prefer
<wxl> ^^ i prefer that since the subsequent commands only execute if the previous command succeeds
<acheronuk> wxl: point taken
<santa_> that's up to you
 * acheronuk goes back to lurking and playing with 'ack'
 * DarinMiller nm, realizes v16.04 is what failed...
<BluesKaj> wxi , mucking about ubuntu one is a pita :/
<wxl> BluesKaj: yeah well once you have it set up you're pretty much good to go :)
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pmtqtldug
<santa_> ↑ if you do that yourself you would see a nice colored output probably
<wxl> and you can limit by type too, which is nice
<DarinMiller> yes, that is slick
<clivejo> have upstream been informed of this break?
<santa_> clivejo: nope
<santa_> I think with these apps libs we could just go ahead with the abi manager
<santa_> if it were from frameworks, that would be a different story
<clivejo> santa_: is there any way to find what calls that publicially?
<DarinMiller> mine ack looks different: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24047516/
<clivejo> you have the full source, including debain packaging
<wxl> DarinMiller: probably because santa_ has an .ackrc
<clivejo> so its picking up the symbols
<wxl> or that :)
<santa_> nah, I did with the source package
<wxl> .ackrc then?
<santa_> but I think they are the same contents, in different order
<santa_> wxl: I'm on yakkety he is on zesty, so probably the file order is kind of random and different for each one
<wxl> ah possibly
<wxl> or there's different default options
<santa_> yeah, maybe
<wxl> there is --sort-files
<santa_> anyway, the whole point of this is
<santa_> src/calendarbase.h
<santa_> 101:    KCalCore::Incidence::List childIncidences(const QString &parentUid) const;
<santa_> 108:    KCalCore::Incidence::List childIncidences(const Akonadi::Item::Id &parentId) const;
<acheronuk>  Akonadi::CalendarBase::childIncidences(long long const&) const
<santa_> so it's in calendarbase.h, which is also the obvious file name
<acheronuk> for comparison
<santa_> acheronuk: that must be in the new 16.12 package
<santa_> or are you @ 16.04 source?
 * DarinMiller did not know .h vs .cpp differences until he read: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/875479/what-is-the-difference-between-a-cpp-file-and-a-h-file
<wxl> DarinMiller: if you had started at them long enough you would have figured it out :)
<santa_> so, now to find out if the *.h file is installed a possible way is doing this @ zesty:
<santa_> $ apt-file show libkf5akonadicalendar-dev | grep calendarbase.h
<santa_> libkf5akonadicalendar-dev: /usr/include/KF5/akonadi/calendar/calendarbase.h
<santa_> ↑ to get that working you must install apt-file
<santa_> + doing apt-file update once installed
<santa_> alternatively you can check the build logs on launchpad; there's a file listing for each binary package
<acheronuk> santa_: 'for comparison' with the 16.12.2 buildlog. sorry to confuse 
<DarinMiller> apt-file installed (must of been part of some dev package set)
<santa_> acheronuk: ah, ok :)
<santa_> so now we can confirm this is indeed an ABI break
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: so let's just use the debian abi manager, any objections?
<acheronuk> fine here. I have notes from when we did it on prison ages ago, but a new iteration is great
<santa_> "offtopic": while we speak I'm seeing here in the other monitor some akonadi unit tests hanging like hell :(
<wxl> acheronuk: you were incarcerated? :)
<acheronuk> santa_: BTW kwallet in FW builds with the new gpgme. just a different -dev name to add to the deps. I saw you tried it yesterday
<acheronuk> just a few extra symbols when I tried in my ppa
<santa_> yes, in the official ppa too
<santa_> I ddin''t push the changes yet, btw
<acheronuk> wxl: yes. here. on this channel. I've not escaped yet! :P
<acheronuk> santa_: ah. right. I got emails about the build failure, but not the success as those don't happen.
<wxl> acheronuk: just like clivejo and he even formally stated he was leaving ;)
<acheronuk> wxl: clive who?
<wxl> XD
 * acheronuk looks around.
<santa_> it's difficult to leave
<acheronuk> ** ghosties **
<santa_> regarding the usage of the abi manager https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/ there's a couple of notes here
<santa_> DarinMiller: so, reading the last 2 sections of the wiki page, do you think you would be able to produce a patch for akonadi-calendar?
<acheronuk> I found that manual only makes sense once you've used it. sort of the wrong way around, but there you go
<DarinMiller> I will give it a shot...
<santa_> k, just try to follow that README and if you can't just give us a shout so we can help you
<DarinMiller> will do
<santa_> hint: you will have to use that X-CMake-Target thing
<santa_> unfortunately the autodetection for that is kind of broken since frameworks
<santa_> acheronuk: wrt kwallet-kf5/gpgme this is what I have here https://paste.kde.org/pcaln0ces
<santa_> the new symbols seem to be just leaks
<santa_> thefore I think we won't need to rebuild anything against a new kwallet package with gpgme enabled again
<santa_> * therefore
<acheronuk> santa_: libgpgme11-dev is not in v1.8 ?
<acheronuk> santa_: so is your build grabbing one -dev file from v1.7 in release and another from v1.8 in proposed or the ppa?
 * acheronuk goes to look
<acheronuk> santa_: forget that
<acheronuk> I forgot that they added....
<acheronuk> Provides:
<acheronuk>  libgpgme11-dev (= ${binary:Version})
<acheronuk> to libgpgme11
<acheronuk> so either will do, and still get the new version
<acheronuk> santa_: so yes, that is likely what I would get if I ran symbolshelper
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, I think I should change the bd fo libgpgme-dev, so doing that and uploading to the ppa to test the changes...
<acheronuk> santa_: that is what I added on my build, yes
<santa_> acheronuk: changes pushed to git. I have just seen in the status page that we have a couple of packages in orange because of qttexttospeech; maybe we should add the build depend (now that we have qttexttospeech) and upload fixed versions of these 2 to the archive?
<santa_> these 2 = knotifications, ktextwidgets
<wxl> man that freaking blank screen bug ugh
<acheronuk> santa_: does adding qttexttospeech add new features?
<acheronuk> add/enable etc
<santa_> acheronuk: according to cmake it should. concerned if that goes against the freeze?
<acheronuk> santa_: yep.
<santa_> acheronuk: maybe we should ask in -release/ file an ffe?
<acheronuk> santa_: well, we can try adding it in staging 1st. see what it does, and what exactly it enables. that qttexttospeech build is a Qt 5.8 one from experimental I think, so I'm not even sure it won't just crash and burn
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, ok. I wasn't aware of that I will leave that for later since we have more important things to do. I tought it would be a no-brainer
<acheronuk> maybe test in KCI builds instead then? I haven't noticed anything lacking/broken not having it, so my conservative instinct says it's something to look at enabling when it's more mature and we are using the rest of the Qt 5.8 stack
<santa_> probably
<santa_> feel free to go ahead with that
 * santa_ looks @ the other pim fatbfs'ing libs instead....
<acheronuk> clivejo: that GCC build??? "Started 1 day, 2 hours, 42 minutes, 20.4 seconds ago."
 * clivejo wonders what it is doing
<acheronuk> wxl: is testing OEM install ok from the grub menu? on Vbox I cant trigger it in the way the test case asks 
<acheronuk> clivejo: very very very very very SLOWLY FTBFS I would imagine
<acheronuk> bit like a car crash i shown in slow motion......
<wxl> acheronuk: let me guess: the F4 key doesn't respond
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, does nothing in ubiquity as booted normally
<wxl> you mean you can't get to the grub menu? the testcase is lacking the instruction to hold down shift at boot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #220: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #97: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #396: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/396/
<acheronuk> wxl: hah. the test case is unclear in so many ways. so yes/no
<acheronuk> I'll try again in a min in the way I guess they mean
<wxl> acheronuk: and it's a general test case, too >:(
<wxl> DarinMiller was supposed to make us a kubuntu specific one..\
<acheronuk> wxl: OEM is a fail for me in VBox. just goes to a black screen at the finish. even after a forced reboot
<wxl> acheronuk: that was my experience, too, but others have tested on real hardware with no probs
<acheronuk> wxl: wnat me to add it as a fail and comment then? or just leave it for someone with real hardware they can test on?
<wxl> acheronuk: add it as a fail with a comment as mparillo did
<acheronuk> done
<wxl> thx
 * santa_ is trying to fix pimcommon...
<wxl> maybe we should make OEM mode optional as xubuntu does
<wxl> you're on vbox right acheronuk ?
<acheronuk> wxl: for this sort of testing, yes
<ahoneybun> unixstickers is having a sale on the KDE sticker kit
<wxl> acheronuk: would you mind testing that in kvm?
<wxl> acheronuk: that = kvm btw
<wxl> OOH THEY HAVE TMUX STICKERS
<wxl> we need kubuntu shirts on there
<genii> My Kubuntu polo shirt has tears in it now :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> do we really?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://www.hellotux.com/kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @wxl23
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I like the Mate one better: https://www.hellotux.com/ubuntu_mate_polo_shirt_green
<genii> I don't see any blue ones
<wxl> i don't love polos
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not saying I do either but still
<wxl> so true https://www.unixstickers.com/stickers/coding_stickers/java-hispter-jhipster-shaped-sticker
<acheronuk> wxl: kvm doesn't want to work here. changes the permissions on the .iso, then complains it can't read it due to wrong permissions
<wxl> acheronuk: bah, shoot.
<wxl> anyone got a kvm up and running?
<santa_> wxl: me. qemu/kvm with virt-manager here
<wxl> santa_: could you test the OEM install of beta1?
<santa_> wxl: sure, link?
<wxl> santa_: amd64 i assume?
<santa_> wxl: yep
<acheronuk> wxl: hmm. copying to a different drive seemed to help. weird
<wxl> santa_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/373/builds/143162/testcases/1305/results
<wxl> so do we get a discount on thsoe?
<wxl> if not maybe we should take advantage of the sale and order a bunch
<wxl> $89 gets us $5 off shipping, too
<acheronuk> ok. and that boots to a black screen. there ends my patience with kvm. sorry
<wxl> ^^ that might be good to request of kubuntu fundage
<wxl> acheronuk: initial boot?
<santa_> wxl: downloading, thanks for taking care of the isos
<wxl> santa_: np
<acheronuk> wxl: well, I have a panel. nothing else
<wxl> acheronuk: yeah well thanks for trying. santa_ will have to take care of it :) meanwhile, you working on the other cases?
<santa_> regarding the complaints of perms, are you using virt-manager too acheronuk?
<acheronuk> santa_: I was
<santa_> but not anymore? why?
<acheronuk> trying other stuff for now. never like that very much anyway
<wxl> santa_: fwiw flocculant of xubuntu fame says he has had no problem recently with kvm
<santa_> aha
<santa_> for me it's working better than ever
<wxl> santa_: so if you can confirm that, then i'll just assume it's a vbox issue
<santa_> virtualbox. on the other hand, is giving me black screens
<wxl> anyone capable of testing on real hardware?
<DarinMiller> wxl: Fixing the Kubuntu OEM setup guidelines now and a saw the black screen for the first time.
<wxl> DarinMiller: real hardware or vbox?
<DarinMiller> wxl: it's just plasma...
<DarinMiller> vbox
<wxl> phew
<santa_> wxl: btw virtualbox precisely is giving me black screens with
<santa_> * yakkety iso
<santa_> * plasma 5.9
<santa_> (at least)
<wxl> santa_: yeah actually i had problems with the yakkety install on vbox
<santa_> so I switched to virt-manager recently
<DarinMiller> resize the window to see the bottom panel or use krunner to launch the terminal.  The killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<santa_> as I said is working very well since QXL is the default for the spice monitors
<wxl> DarinMiller: resize the window? with a blank screen? XD
<DarinMiller> the vt window
<DarinMiller> vbox window
<wxl> oh interesting
<DarinMiller> once plasma was restarted on my box, everything was OK except the desktop folder was not displayed (no folder usually happens after 2nd OEM boot...)
<acheronuk> are none of these test cases actually up to date for current ubiqity? sigh.......
<wxl> DarinMiller: that's because our default is not folder view
<wxl> i.e. kde-specific problem
<wxl> acheronuk: well they are general ones, possibly appropriate for ubuntu ubiquity
<acheronuk> and the folder containment overlapping the desktop toolbox in the live session is getting on my nerves :P
<DarinMiller> live sessions shoud have desktop folder displayed (but understood regarding default views postinstalls).
<wxl> personally i think folder view makes a lot more sense
<wxl> to be clear, how do you resize the window?
<DarinMiller> the vbox window?
<wxl> yeah
<DarinMiller> I used my mouse.
<DarinMiller> normal window resize.
<wxl> not making any difference for me
<DarinMiller> no black background with a panel at the bottom?
<wxl> no, i just have everything black
<wxl> plasmashell ain't running
<DarinMiller> for grins, try to lauch krunner (alt-spacebar) when the vbox window has focus.
<wxl> i tried a bunch of things and no go
<DarinMiller> ok my "black screen" is different than yours.
<wxl> i guess so
<ahoneybun> wxl: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/zesty
<ahoneybun> updating the kubuntu-slideshow.py to PyQt5
<wxl> ooooh :)
<ahoneybun> got it to open and run but no slides
<wxl> no slides like you haven't made the slides or it simply didn't work?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: where are those kubuntu stickers?
<ahoneybun> wxl: the slides are there
<ahoneybun> just not loading
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: stickers?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: oh. KDE. not kubuntu
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: KDE yep
<ahoneybun> valorie has some Kubuntu ones
<acheronuk> hah. there is nothing kubuntu at all on there. they must think we are dead.
<wxl> ahoneybun: have you tried checking in at #ubuntu-installer?
<wxl> acheronuk: more likely we haven't reached out to them
<ahoneybun> I'm in there wxl
<ahoneybun> well Ubuntu just got some stickers on unixstickers
<wxl> brb tacos are calling my name
<ahoneybun> wxl: 
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/Rj3OA
<ahoneybun> using the test-slideshow.sh
<ahoneybun> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/zesty/revision/762
<wxl> ahoneybun: i'm not ubiquity dev fwiw :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I start training to be one on Saturday :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, if there *anything* you're not trying to be?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *is
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh be quiet
<wxl> does anyone know how to directly call the settings for a particular panel? one of my two panels shows it and immediately makes it disappear
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just joking. :P
<wxl> or maybe there's a config file i could just edit to my liking?
<wxl> restarting plasma did the trick
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You were just asking about the number thing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Version numbrr
<clivejo> anyone ever experienced this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/997200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997200 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Add NetworkManager connectivity config package" [High,Confirmed]
<wxl> right right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #91: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/91/
<DarinMiller> wxl: I created "Kubuntu specific" OEM update mangaer checklist, but I have no idea how to do a bzr mp.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #83: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/83/
<wxl> DarinMiller: you can do it all through the web gui if you want. just push it to your personal repo to begin
<clivejo> DarinMiller: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/libkgapi.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=5f436b6fe6601410e5b9538491a0d0b3a93bf213
<DarinMiller> clivejo: so they even renamed the -dev and -data references also.  Everything else was very similar to what I had proposed.
<clivejo> I personally would have kept libkf5gapi-dev.install
<clivejo> and installed those kf5 named cmake files there
<clivejo> santa_: what would you do?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: you wanna generate a MP for that now?
<santa_> clivejo: I would need a bit more of context, this package isn't in apps 16.12 yet, correct?
<clivejo> correct
<clivejo> its currently a stand alone package
<santa_> so you are working on it for the kci?
<clivejo> !info libkf5gapi-dev
<ubottu> libkf5gapi-dev (source: libkgapi): Google API library for KDE -- development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-2 (zesty), package size 49 kB, installed size 635 kB
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> upstream are moving in into applications
<clivejo> and have renamed the libs
<clivejo> I asked Darin to have a look at it
<santa_> ok, let me check debian
<clivejo> KDE Neon made this commit - https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/libkgapi.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=5f436b6fe6601410e5b9538491a0d0b3a93bf213
<santa_> allright
<santa_> https://packages.qa.debian.org/libk/libkgapi.html
<santa_> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/kde-extras/libkgapi.git
<santa_> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/kde-extras/libkgapi.git/commit/?id=5f436b6fe6601410e5b9538491a0d0b3a93bf213
<santa_> clivejo: I would merge with the debian master branch
<clivejo> due to moving into apps they have renamed the libs from libKF5GAPIBlogger > libKPimGAPIBlogger
<santa_> aha
<clivejo> most of it I agree with
<santa_> so, yes, I would follow neon/debian
<clivejo> bar the transitional cmake files in the new -dev package
<clivejo> usr/lib/*/cmake/KF5GAPI/KF5GAPIConfig.cmake etc
<DarinMiller> wxl: I have no idea how go from:   bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests to   dput -f ppa:darinsmiller/kubuntu-docs <something?>
<clivejo> in my attempt at this I kept libkf5gapi-dev.install with usr/lib/*/cmake/KF5GAPI/
<DarinMiller> wxl: nor do I know how or where the to upload via the web.
<wxl> DarinMiller: if it was git, you'd git push, right? same deal. :)
<wxl> dput is for package uploads
<wxl> assumedly you shouldn't have a full package, but simply a bit of code
<DarinMiller> just a modified text file
<DarinMiller> Actually a brand new file as I did not want to stomp on the old one.
<wxl> yes that's correct
<DarinMiller> I did the bzr add and commit but then realizied I did not know where to push if for an mp.
<wxl> so bzr push lp:darinsmiller/something-or-other
<wxl> and then go to the page in your code and propose for merging
<clivejo> my logical is that our old stuff will have build dep on libkf5gapi-dev
<wxl> sorry lp:~darinsmiller
<clivejo> which can be removed once everything is using the new lib names
<wxl> sorry lp:~darinsmiller/ubuntu-manual-tests would make the most sense of course :)
<wxl> as an example, here's the results of a change i made to the loco-team-portal and then requested a merge https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/loco-team-portal/more-details
<santa_> <clivejo> my logical is that our old stuff will have build dep on libkf5gapi-dev
<wxl> my logical's bigger than yous
<clivejo> logic
<santa_> you have to add some dummy transitional packagers
<santa_> * packages
<santa_> we have enough dummy packagers! XD
<santa_> clivejo: so the minimal thing would be a transitional package for the -dev I think
<santa_> that, at least
<DarinMiller> wxl: I used bzr push lp:~darinsmiller/kubuntu-docs/ubuntu-manual
<DarinMiller> which:  Created new stacked branch referring to /+branch-id/724437
<DarinMiller> But I cannot find new packages on my lp page.
<wxl> oh boy
<DarinMiller> nm Found it
<DarinMiller> https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-docs/ubuntu-manual-tests
<wxl> kubuntu-docs was a strange place but there ya go :)
<DarinMiller> I always forget about the bazillion little hidden clicks to find everything...
<DarinMiller> so proceed with mp from here?
<wxl> yep yep
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-docs/ubuntu-manual-tests/+register-merge
<wxl> make sure to select the right target :)
<wxl> also make sure to make me a reviewer
<DarinMiller> target = ubuntu-manual-tests ?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> btw have i mentioned how much i love !lp and !lpbug in ddg?
<valorie> btw, still have loads of kubuntu stickers
<valorie> nobody requested any from me
<DarinMiller> wxl: ubuntu-manual-tests is an invalid target.
<santa_> valorie: I might want a few of the small ones, I guess the best strategy would be getting them if we phisically meet @ next akademy
<wxl> DarinMiller: ~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk
<acheronuk> I would like a few, but equally in no hurry
<acheronuk> stickers ^^^
<DarinMiller> wxl: New error: This branch is not mergeable into lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<wxl> whaaaaaa?
<DarinMiller>  akonoaki-calendar
 * clivejo is confused
<wxl> DarinMiller: did you see above i said to use lp:~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests?
<valorie> akademy is coming right up!
<valorie> at least I hope so
<clivejo> its months away
<acheronuk> 7 months?
<valorie> no date yet
<valorie> no place for sure yet
<acheronuk> somewhere with good beer
<valorie> I think it's Munich vs southern Spain
<valorie> both of which sound great to me
<acheronuk> heh: http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/
<acheronuk> Munich Oktoberfest
<acheronuk> (09/16/17 - 10/03/17)
<acheronuk> clivejo: wow https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-6/6.3.0-8ubuntu1/+build/12040492
<acheronuk> it actually built!
<acheronuk> (took 1 day, 7 hours, 8 minutes, 11.0 seconds) 
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-23
<clivejo> holy mother of all cows
<clivejo> the old calligra is nothing compared to that!
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you around for much longer?
<acheronuk> clivejo: maybe not long. what's up?
<clivejo> Darin went for dinner, I think hes having trouble understanding tags
<clivejo> wondered if you be around to help him when he comes back
<clivejo> I need to get to bed, long day tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #806: SUCCESS in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/806/
<acheronuk> what sort of tags? I am about done as well to be honest
<clivejo> release tags
<santa_> aha
<clivejo> how to checkout 16.04.3 of the packaging
<clivejo> its a bit confusing as the tooling was a bit broken at that time
<santa_> ok, let me check
<clivejo> the tag for akonadi-calendar has no epoch
<clivejo> and dont think was signed
<santa_> they are still not signed
<santa_> but that shouldn't be a problem to check out the tag
<clivejo> also trying to explain the fact that zesty_archive doesnt always mirror the archive
<clivejo> due to changes other people in Ubuntu land make and doesnt get put into our git repo
<clivejo> santa_: are you still against the idea of master following dev?
<acheronuk> why checkout 16.04.3 packaging tag anyway?
<santa_> clivejo: that breaks the compatibility with debian's git repos
<santa_> regarding the tag, you should be able to just do
<santa_> git checkout ubuntu/16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> yeah I showed him that
<clivejo> I need to sit down and understand what you mean by that
<clivejo> but not now
<acheronuk> if DarinMiller is stuck there are a couple of examples....
<clivejo> Im off, night all
<acheronuk> kpimtextedit and libkeduvocdocument?
<santa_> clivejo: k, good night, if I'm still awake I will try to help him
<acheronuk> they had their libs bumped with debianabimanager for ABI breraks for apps 16.04.3 I think?
<santa_> acheronuk: + a more recent one https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/pimcommon/commit/?id=ff3c98997f83738aa3cd0fea3fcc050b172bbdf9https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/pimcommon/commit/?id=ff3c98997f83738aa3cd0fea3fcc050b172bbdf9
<santa_> oops
<santa_> sorry
<santa_> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/pimcommon/commit/?id=ff3c98997f83738aa3cd0fea3fcc050b172bbdf9
<acheronuk> haha. yesterday (just) is much more recent!
<acheronuk> and X-CMake-Target needed there as the libs have the '5 suffix
<acheronuk> s/libs/library packages
<santa_> we have to fix that in pkg-kde-tools one of these years...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #46: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/46/
<wxl> DarinMiller: you figure it out?
<santa_> wxl: oh btw gonna test the iso tomorrow but I can't promise, I already have so many things in my table right now
<wxl> santa_: it's due tomorrow to probably too late
<wxl> s/to/so/
<santa_> wxl: ok, let me reboot and I will go for it then
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: thanks for the info, tag stuff is clear now.  I will catch you tomorrow is I still have questions.
<acheronuk> night night all then
<santa_> acheronuk: 
<santa_> DarinMiller: see https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/pimcommon/commit/?id=ff3c98997f83738aa3cd0fea3fcc050b172bbdf9 as an example
 * acheronuk ZZZZzzzz....
<acheronuk> hopefully
<santa_> I meant
<santa_> acheronuk: good night
<acheronuk> probably be back at 3am with insomnia knowing my luck...
<DarinMiller> wxl: no, the mp website is still angry with me.  do I need need to match my ppa names to the lp packages names?
<santa_> haha
<DarinMiller> wxl: I can knock out any remaining iso beta tests.  I have not review the list yet.
<wxl> god i swear i've done this before!!!
<wxl> oh
<wxl> actually
<wxl> i think it may be that it's in kubuntu-docs
<wxl> so this time push to lp:~darinsmiller/ubuntu-manual-tests and it should just work
 * DarinMiller is pretty good  at the swearing part. It's the other stuff that is upsetting him.
<wxl> DarinMiller: ^^
<wxl> if you look at the top of https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-docs/ubuntu-manual-tests you can see LP thinks it's part of the Kubunu Documentation project
<DarinMiller> trying that now...
<DarinMiller> I successfully uploaded it. But the mp will not accept any of my target names.
<DarinMiller> I will try a mp from this upload once it completes: bzr push lp:~darinsmiller/+junk/ubuntu-manual-tests
<DarinMiller> evidently if +junk is used, mp is not an option. <insert lots of extra words here>
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i don't see lp:~darinsmiller/ubuntu-manual-tests tho https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller
<DarinMiller> when I tried  lp:~darinsmiller/ubuntu-manual-tests , bzr told me it was too short to be a branch name.
<DarinMiller> https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/+junk/ubuntu-manual-tests
<wxl> try lp:~darinsmiller/ubuntu-manual-tests/kubuntu
<DarinMiller> vs this site that has the mp link that is very angry with me: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-docs/ubuntu-manual-tests
<wxl> ^^ try that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Testing iso...
<wxl> thx santa :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #74: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #106: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #118: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/118/
<DarinMiller> wxl: that worked.????!!!!
<wxl> worked DarinMiller :)
<wxl> will get to it tonight
<DarinMiller> lesson learned push with package name as the base path and add your names at the end
<wxl> right
<DarinMiller> That only included the OEM text update.  That does not update the web page to point to the new file version.  (not sure where to find that package or where or how to edit.)
<wxl> huh?
<DarinMiller> These webpages will need to point to the kubuntu specific file version: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/373/builds
<DarinMiller> i.e. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/373/builds/143162/testcases/1305/results will need update to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/373/builds/143162/testcases/1306/results
<wxl> oh right
<wxl> i should be able to deal with that on the tracker itself
<DarinMiller> Not sure how the website work as the file name is 1305_Install (OEM setup)  {or in my case 1306_Install (Kubuntu OEM setup) } but it only seems to use the 1st 4 characters.
<wxl> yeah that gets manually chanegd
<wxl> i'll take care of it
<wxl> ideally that would pull from the codebase but oh well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #155: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/59/
<wxl> i wonder how many OEM installs we have
<wxl> maybe we should just make them optional as other flavors do
<DarinMiller> If neglected to the point of total failure, we guaranteet zero OEM installs.  I am hoping, plasma 5 reaches a point where an OEM will be confident to install.  I know if I were an OEM, I would have had reservations with prior releases.
<DarinMiller> BTW, amd64 OEM test on real hw is working fine so far.  Initial install is still in progress.
<wxl> well it's at the end that it fails
<wxl> if it does suceeed make sure to make a note on the bug
<DarinMiller> My vbox install succeeded.
<DarinMiller> Just black desktops on the first install and oem config sessions.
<wxl> it worked on a subsequence reboot????
<wxl> s/ce/ct/
<DarinMiller> yep.
<wxl> weird cuz that didn't work for me
<wxl> i've rebooted it tons of times
<wxl> i really think it must have something to do with the host
<DarinMiller> wait, reboot after reaching the end user desktop?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #164: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/115/
<wxl> yeah i've rebooted a million times and still i ALWAYS get the blank screen
<wxl> like all blank all the time :)
<DarinMiller> Just repeated the amd64 OEM vbox install for the 3rd  time today just to test the reboot after reaching the end user desktop.  Worked fine here - even the wall paper was correct (not black).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/86/
<santa_> wxl: finished. got a black screen after the step 33
<wxl> santa_: in kvm?
<santa_> however I think the u I pointed in the report is not the same I'm having here
<santa_> wxl: yep
<wxl> like all black or just a portion of the desktop?
<santa_> s/the u/the bug/
<santa_> wxl: all black, I can see the muse pointer as a cross
<santa_> * mouse
<wxl> you mean an x?
<santa_> + I can move it
<ahoneybun> \o/ 4.10
<santa_> wxl: yes
<wxl> old x11 business
<wxl> almost like the window manager (?) hasn't started
<wxl> i don't even get the freaking mouse cursor
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/210/
<DarinMiller> One thing has improved on OEM setup since 16.04: Driver manger works without extra configuration.
<wxl> off for most of the eve
<wxl> will check back later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/105/
<DarinMiller> However, all other bug 16.04 papercuts remain (dragon does not play using nouvea drivers, wifi fails to connect). Log added for real hw install.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #152: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #386: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #191: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #103: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #114: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #95: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #67: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #165: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/165/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronuk https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/zesty/+merge/318059
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #373: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #373: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/68/
<DarinMiller> Rik, clive or santa: Looks like libkf5mailtransport-dev": "16.12.2~" is missing from staging-app even though it's listed in applications-zesty.json file.
<DarinMiller> Akonadi-Calendar does not like to build without libkf5mailtransport-dev": "16.12.2"
<tsimonq2> Source package?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Not a missing source. Just not built when Darin asked, as was waiting on some of the symbols fixes
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Rik, can you find my roof please?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Last seen at about 6am heading your direction
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Yikes!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hope that is a joke
<lordievader> That big of a storm?
<acheronuk> gusts up to about 70-80 mph in Northern Ireland apparently
<lordievader> It was predicted here yesterday too, but so far it has been quiet.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Nope
<acheronuk> eek!
<acheronuk> hope you and max are ok
<acheronuk> hmmm. symbols whackamole. fix them in one place, they pop up broken somewhere else
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: yep, abi breaks everywhere
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_staging/16.12.2_zesty_retry_builds.pdf
<santa_> now it's messagelib
<acheronuk> yeah, just got an email about that build fail and clicked the log link
<acheronuk> oooh. if messagelib gets fixed, then akregator may build. :) (which is the only bit of PIM I reallu use)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #139: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #126: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/126/
<santa_> 6 libs from there are failing on symbols
<Riddell> Mirv: mitya57: do yous know if anyone is looking to package qtcharts?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Riddell, Dibs
 * santa_ takes a small break to get some coffee
<Riddell> tsimonq2: meaning you're doing it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Riddell, Meaning if nobody is doing it already, I call dibs to do it later
<Riddell> tsimonq2: yay :)  it's needed for atcore the 3D printing thing currently
<BluesKaj> heh, we're having a winter thunderstorm with lightning and pouring rain ...never seen this in my life at this time of yr
<clivejo> holy moly, such a day!
 * clivejo collapses in a heap
<clivejo> I wanna go back to my bed
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks. I'm leaving alone for now so not to interfere. if there is stuff I can do this evening though, please say.
<acheronuk> clivejo: found your roof?
<clivejo> some of it
<acheronuk> :( roof from what?
<clivejo> half of it flipped over and is on the roof of the cattle shed
<clivejo> milking parlour
<acheronuk> not good, but I suppose could be worse as wel
<clivejo> lots of trees and branches down
<Riddell> erk
<clivejo> only just got the nodes up for internet
<acheronuk> only getting the edge of it here fortunately.
<acheronuk> think you and Riddell are in direct path of Doris
<Riddell> dreich weather here in edinburgh but hopefully glasgow shelters us from the worst of it.  that's the main function of glasgow really
<clivejo> thankfully neighbours pull together when stuff like this happens
<clivejo> use the handler to shove the trees/branches into a field
<acheronuk> LOL. Glasgow as a sacrificial storm barrier. seems about right!
<Riddell> "Yellow warning of snow " cue jokes all day on facebook about yellow snow warnings
<acheronuk> most risk of that on a Saturday night after the pubs/clubs kick out ;)
<acheronuk> clivejo: hopefully that's the worst of it for you
<clivejo> just a huge clean up
<clivejo> gonna be chainsawing for a month now
<santa_> acheronuk: the autopkgtests are going on and we already have a few failures
<santa_> (note that the inlining issue was already fixed)
<santa_> results so far
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
<clivejo> theres a lovely tree just resting nicely on the telephone wires
<clivejo> but BT can sort that out
<acheronuk> santa_: can't say I surprised in the least.  
<santa_> yeah
<clivejo> Id reckon it hasnt got to Riddell yet
<santa_> btw I'm monitoring the thing here and 46 packages to build
<clivejo> the strongest hit here about 6am 
<Mirv> Riddell: tsimonq2: not really, but I was ad-hoc packaged it and there's nothing special about it, a very small module that just needs proper binary package naming etc. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/1982/+packages
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://i.imgur.com/1yBMZnH.png
<Riddell> acheronuk: you remember the Travis song "why does it always rain on me"? it's nothing to do with lying when they were 17, it's because they live in Glasgow
<acheronuk> Riddell: lol. or maybe Wales. I'm not there, but close.
<DarinMiller> Greetings
<DarinMiller> Sounds like Doris is causing havoc in the north Atlantic.
<DarinMiller> By chance is santa_ around?
<santa_> DarinMiller: yep
<santa_> DarinMiller: how can I help you?
<DarinMiller> So I think I figured out a part the symbox setup for akonadi-calendar:
<santa_> ok, go on
<DarinMiller> In the control file setupdate: Package: libkf5akonadicalendar5abi1, X-Debian-ABI: 1, and X-CMake-Target: KF5AkonadiCalendar
<DarinMiller> Then chase the names in the .install and .symbol files.
<DarinMiller> (libkf5akonadicalendar-dev.install and libkf5akonadicalendar5abi1.symbols)
<DarinMiller> The part that still confuses me is how the contents of the symbols file is updated and pushed to kci.
<santa_> you mean libkf5akonadicalendar5.install -> libkf5akonadicalendar5abi1.install
<santa_> ok
<santa_> DarinMiller: do you have a diff of your current work?
<DarinMiller> just a sec...
<DarinMiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053422/
<santa_> DarinMiller: ok, let's start step by step with a checklist
<santa_> 1. add a patch enable_debianabimanager.diff
<santa_> DarinMiller: I don't see that one ↑ in the diff
<santa_> DarinMiller: so, check /usr/share/doc/pkg-kde-tools/README.DebianABIManager to know how to do it, when done just ping me please
<DarinMiller> That was my other confusion. Do I add the CMakeLists.txt file to the debian/ directory?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> do you have experience with quilt?
<DarinMiller> No.  
<santa_> ok
<santa_> well, quilt is a tool to handle patches in packaging
<santa_> let me see if I can gather some intel about it.... just give me 1 min
<DarinMiller> Is site valid: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<santa_> DarinMiller: good one, it seems valid, yes. if you want you can take your time to read it, but let me tell you something first
<DarinMiller> ok
<santa_> when dealing with patches you must have the upstream source code in the folder you are working on
<DarinMiller> Ok, that makes a lot more sense.  
<santa_> so, to do that I presume you are working in a git clone made by our KA's git-clone-all, is that correct?
<DarinMiller> I just ran git clone.  git-clone-all pulls down everything?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> but you can try anyway this inside that clone:
<santa_> unpack-source
<santa_> that's an script from KA which extracts the upstream source code in the clone you are working on
<santa_> let me know if it doesn't behave as expected
<DarinMiller> ok,  trying some stuff now...
<santa_> if everything goes ok, you would have the source code extracted in the folder and this way you will be able to follow hertzog's guide
<DarinMiller> ok, that helps!
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: we skipped that with unpacking the source and when staging the other night, as they were patches I added and knew the exact change had been applied upstream since
<acheronuk> but in general you need to have the source tree there to test with. esp for making new patches etc
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053551/
<ejat> its being kept back ? 
<ejat> The following packages have been kept back:
<ejat>   libkf5wallet-data
<santa_> ejat: that's because you have the frameworks staging ppa in your sources.list, don't you?
<ejat> santa_: yups 
<ejat> so remove it / 
<santa_> ejat: ok, well that happens because we have an experimental build of kwallet in the staging ppa
<santa_> it's built against a package which is only available @ -proposed right now
<santa_> ejat: so yes, I would recommend you to comment out the fw staging ppa since zesty already got fw 5.31
<ejat> santa_: ok thanks 
<ejat> fw n plasma staging ? 
<ejat> comment both?
<santa_> you could comment out plasma staging too, since everything from 5.9.2 is already in zesty
<ejat> ok done commented both .. thanks 
<wxl> i'm not going to release just because of OEM mode failing
<wxl> the fact that it fails for some but not others, even in the same vm makes it hard to say for certain where the problem lies
<wxl> but i've not yet heard of a problem with real hardware
<wxl> might be wise to keep this from being an issue in the future to make that testcase optional
<acheronuk> so mark as ready or not?
<wxl> my plan is to mark as ready based on that
<acheronuk> ok. the "i'm not going to release" sounded ambiguous
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i meant i'm not going to NOT release :)
 * wxl needs coffee
<wxl> that said, valorie, we need release notes updated, with particular notes about the strange problem with oem mode. it can affect some vms, but not not others
<acheronuk> I figured you meant that, or that you were not going to got to 'release' team and bug them about it.
<wxl> valorie: tl;dr should be no problem on real hardware
<wxl> i kind of think we may need a new bug tho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #132: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #181: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/181/
<wxl> the OP on this bug was using 16.04 and appears to be on real hardware
<wxl> so
<wxl> that's weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/125/
<wxl> bah i guess i can just co-opt it
<acheronuk> I may be able to try installs on brand new hardware late next week. but just a maybe. depends if I get my hands on the kit for long enough
<wxl> i think if we test across a wide variety of systems, we should be able to put our minds at ease
<wxl> oem mode isn't intended for vms, after all
<acheronuk> can maybe also try on an ancient laptop. core 2 duo and GMA965 intel graphics I think
<wxl> that'd be good
<wxl> also that's "new" by lubuntu standards :)
<acheronuk> well, funnily if lxqt is good now, I was thinking of that on it as a final install
<wxl> it's pretty solid
<wxl> works well with kwin too
<acheronuk> cool
<wxl> (or you can do openbox-qt)
<DarinMiller_> just returned from breakfast.  What's the topic?
<wxl> DarinMiller_: talking about oem setup weirdness
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #133: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/133/
<wxl> tl;dr i'm gonna release beta1
<acheronuk> doesn't matter too much. only for occasional testing, as the battery is pretty broke. holds about 20 mins of charge!
<wxl> as far as i can tell, there's no problem with real hw
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #126: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/182/
<DarinMiller_> Should be ok for beta.  Did you see my comments/issue with nvidia, nouvea and the power save?
<wxl> uh no
<DarinMiller_> If the screen blanks during install, it cannot be re-awakened.
<wxl> oh right
<wxl> wait, what's our locker?
 * DarinMiller_ needs to file an official bug
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#binutils
<wxl> we don't use light-locker do we???
<acheronuk> clivejo: not looking good for migration, even after lifting beta block
 * acheronuk shudders at light locker
<wxl> acheronuk: don't say that's what we use. please.
<acheronuk> kubuntu does not. I just had hassle with the damn thing on xubuntu (I think)
<wxl> phhhhhhhhhhhhhew
<wxl> yeah that's a thing, lubuntu too
<wxl> but if it's also somehow affecting our locker, could it be a driver problem??
<DarinMiller_> light locker = power save function for desktop?
<wxl> it locks the screen
<acheronuk> light-locker = PITA
<wxl> so the power save thingy can call on it as needed
<wxl> well whatever we were using before sucked worse, so i don't hate it :)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
<acheronuk> I just had the thing keep re-enabling itself on resume from suspend, and then being completely unresponsive to the extent I had to hard reset the laptop
<acheronuk> but that was a while ago.....
<wxl> acheronuk: tty and killall light-locker :)
<acheronuk> wxl: tried that. would not let me get to VT while active for some reason
<wxl> whoa
<acheronuk> it was 'odd'.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #134: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #183: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #127: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/127/
<wxl> k time to get ready for work
<wxl> valorie: if i'm not responsive on here and you need help with the release notes, you know how else to get a hold of me; feel free :)
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: did you see my question last night regarding libkf5mailtransport-dev? (https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/02/23/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t05:52)
<DarinMiller> nm, I see you responed..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #135: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #128: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #184: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/184/
<R13ose> When will kde 5.9.x be in backports?
<santa_> R13ose: yakkety or xenial?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: yep. think it is there now after it's build depends got fixed
<R13ose> santa_: how do I know?
<santa_> R13ose: well, are you using yakkety or xenial? "lsb_release -cd" should tell you
<R13ose> santa_:  Yakkety
<santa_> R13ose: ok, I presume we will have backports for 5.9 (probably we won't for xenial) but I don't know when (if we finally provide them). we are quite busy with the next release (zesty, which already have plasma 5.9) right now
<R13ose> Zesty is 17.04?
<santa_> yes, the codenames go in alphabetical order
<santa_> I guess after zesty we will start again with 'a'
<R13ose> santa_: how do I upgrade to 17.04?
<santa_> R13ose: let's move to #kubuntu, since that is the user support channel, ok?
<R13ose> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heyq
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *heya
<acheronuk> hiya?
<acheronuk> hoya?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> G'day
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 I'll be on IRC shortly (brought my Chromebook to school) but how's the release going?
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> @tsimonq2, Already ready
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, How's Lubuntu looking?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, clivejo @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He's been looking for you
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh right.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll try to ping him later when I get home
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<tsimonq2> Please someone go help Lubuntu and Ubuntu Studio with ISO QA tests.
<tsimonq2> Beta 1 needs some love.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #129: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #185: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #130: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #137: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #186: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/186/
<R13ose> What kind of topics come up here?
<acheronuk> R13ose: this is our development channel, so things to do with that
<R13ose> So I can talk about 17.04 and issues I have with that?
<acheronuk> if they are issues relevant to it's development, yes. if they are general user support issues and you just happen to be having them on 17.04, then may be better asked elsewhere
<santa_> elsewhere ~ #kubuntu (for instance)
<R13ose> How do I know the difference?
<santa_> if you have doubts, just work on the assumption your questions are user support questions
<lordievader> R13ose: Comes with experience ;(
<lordievader> ;)*
<R13ose> :-)
<acheronuk> beta 1 proposed migration block for seeded stuff due to be lifted @ about 10pm UTC
<acheronuk> so hopefully gpgme will slide through
<clivejo> hopes that too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #131: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #187: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #138: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #132: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #139: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #188: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/188/
<blaze> does anybody have resolvconf package installed?
<clivejo> I seem to have it
<clivejo> killed my networking a month or so ago
<blaze> looks like ubuntu devs decided to switch to systemd-resolved from the dnsmasq
<blaze> but I don't want to :\
<blaze> my /etc/resolv.conf contains only 127.0.1.1 which is pointless
<blaze> because systemd-resolved uses 127.0.0.53 and dnsmasq now uses 127.0.0.1
<santa_> 2 commits away from getting messagelib fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #133: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #189: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #140: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/140/
<santa_> thanks for confirming ↑ dear KCI XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #134: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #141: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #190: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/190/
<acheronuk> lengthy job on that one then!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #125: FAILURE in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #121: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #119: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/119/
<santa_> acheronuk: yep, so may libs to handle, btw when I'm done I need to talk you about a common small mistake packaging libs ;)
<santa_> acheronuk: in the meantime it would be nice if you could read "Origins of the Debian ABI Manager" from here https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
<acheronuk> adding breaks/replaces when not really needed?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #126: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #122: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #120: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/120/
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/peruse-comic-book-app-kde-linux
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gKx4TjA0/file_2039.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeyyyyy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So that's done with
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well at least updating the number
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: any experience with translations from LP?
<acheronuk> beta 1 freeze *lifts*
 * acheronuk prods gpgme
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, No, that was one of my agenda items once I became RM, I've been chatting up Rafael but still
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> till we have someone who knows we can't make any changes to the text in the slideshow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> if you want to mess with the html to get a screenshot or two in
<acheronuk> the lubuntu slideshow looks nice
<acheronuk> gpgme is migrating it seems :)
<ahoneybun> I;m not sure how to mae it nice like that
<ahoneybun> *make
<mparillo> ahoneybun: You were updating the slide show for ZZ, changing the 16.10 to 17.04? When you test, could you try clicking on a URL (assuming they are still in there) whilst actually installing? I could not get it to work, when I was testing in a VM.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: no there is a script from the LP that you can run on the system
<ahoneybun> without installing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #135: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #191: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #142: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #136: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #143: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #192: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #193: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #137: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #144: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/144/
<valorie> folks, since the update 2 days ago, my laptop has been freezing randomly
<valorie> no keyboard input, no mouse input
<valorie> I end up having to hard reboot via the power button
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #194: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/194/
<valorie> any other reports of this?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #41: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/41/
<sintre> this is 16.04.2?
<sintre> i haven't updated yet
<valorie> I don't think it's to do with the light-locker, because sometimes I'm still working in Firefox
<valorie> sintre: no, 17.04 beta1 basically
<sintre> ahh ok
<sintre> well not ok for you of course , just curious
<valorie> my 16.04.2 travel laptop is doing great
<sintre> water got shut off for three days here been a nightmare , so haven't had time to play around with anything
<valorie> I've not seen any reports like this in #kde or #kubuntu
<valorie> nor have I filed a bug report yet
<sintre> have you tried a live version ?
<sintre> of the new beta
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #70: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/70/
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: any advice on using img tags in html?
<ahoneybun> scaling wise
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24055998/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I mean no offense by this because you probably don't write HTML every day, but holy crap that needs to be cleaned up...
<tsimonq2> And eew
<tsimonq2> And Alt text
<tsimonq2> And... and... and...
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: What are you doing? :P
<sintre> is that meant for the installer?
<sintre> or like a pop up window of sorts?
<acheronuk> valorie: no freezes or input issues here on 17.04
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I didn't write that
<ahoneybun> I was trying to center an img of firefox 
<ahoneybun> at least that slide
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Use CSS
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: w3schools is a good site
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> align="middle" ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As the awesome US president once said, "WRONG" :P
<ahoneybun> are you serious?
<tsimonq2> It's a joke. Let's move on.
<ahoneybun> a craappy one at that
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: https://www.w3schools.com/tags/att_img_align.asp
<tsimonq2> ;)
<ahoneybun> I tried that
<ahoneybun> mm maybe that other image might hurt it
<ahoneybun> mm nope
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Screenshot of what it looks like right now?
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/U18pi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #21: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/21/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> ah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #36: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/36/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Pastebin of the whole file, please?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> <p style="text-align:center;"> <image code> </p>
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24055998/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Oh, that's the whole file?
<ahoneybun> yep
<tsimonq2> Remove class="icon"
<tsimonq2> Try that
<ahoneybun> any reason?
<ahoneybun> I don't have the firefox icon anymore atm
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> <img class="screenshot" style="display: block; …     margin: 0 auto;" src="screenshots/firefox-preview.png" max-width=75% height=auto />
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> try that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #66: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/66/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Because it's not an "icon"
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Try it and show me?
<ahoneybun> I've moved off of it for now
<ahoneybun> also the icon firefox is an icon
<ahoneybun> but anyway
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Whatcha doing?
<ahoneybun> going to watch a movie
<tsimonq2> Ok
<sintre> an eta on plsma 5.9.2 for 16.04.2?
<ahoneybun> 5.9 I don't think is coming to 16.04
<sintre> :(
<ahoneybun> 5.8 and updates
<ahoneybun> it's an LTS
<sintre> yea i know and i use it
<sintre> :)
<ahoneybun> well 5.8 is an LTS too
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #807: SUCCESS in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/807/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #129: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #109: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #44: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #104: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #35: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #120: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #157: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #186: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #62: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #90: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #163: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #277: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #238: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #45: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #150: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #175: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/175/
<valorie> we have no bugs reported for Yakkety?
<valorie> nothing on the release notes so far.....
<valorie> oh rats, I called it beta2
<valorie> pfff, sorry for the noise
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Beta1/Kubuntu is of course our announcement, and even the images are working
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #123: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #98: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #91: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #122: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #73: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #88: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #54: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #166: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #54: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #110: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #130: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #121: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #45: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #55: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #83: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #158: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #122: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #122: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #115: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #80: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #187: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #77: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #71: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #84: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #192: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #81: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #193: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #320: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #79: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #134: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #192: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #321: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #94: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #67: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #161: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #121: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #93: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #121: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #83: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #80: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/76/
<ahoneybun> valorie: acheronuk clivejo https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-February/011140.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/115/
<valorie> ahoneybun: I've seen some complaints in #kubuntu
<valorie> maybe you meant to ping Daren or Santa_, not me?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #122: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #162: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #63: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #407: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #277: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #408: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #278: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #114: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/114/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I don't have a vanilla xenial install or VM with a saved state to test that discover issue in right now. maybe later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #115: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/115/
<sheytan> Heeeey! !:)
<sheytan> Any news about 5.9 coming to 16.10 soon?
<sheytan> or we wait till april for 17.04 :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/85/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have the discover issue on my radar
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Any other parallel investagation about it is welcomed
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So far, I could reproduce the issue and found a patch for packagekit which I think we should include in zesty. But that patch would solve a different problem
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hi :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #116: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #117: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/117/
<santa_> DarinMiller: hi
<santa_> how is that patch going?
<DarinMiller> hi santa_ 
<DarinMiller> I will work on it shortly.  I think I know what I need to do and I have re-read through the documentation.  But I still might need some assistance.
<santa_> no problem with that, please give me a shout once you can't continue on your own
<DarinMiller> 1st clarification, I need to grab the source I am still to green to know which is the correct way for this situation, .i.e. (rubber ducky session starting)
<DarinMiller> "apt-get source akonadi-calendar" grabs the source from the current repo's (correct me if I misunderstand).
<santa_> yes
<santa_> you must have the corresponding deb-src lines in your sources.list to get it working
<DarinMiller> "git clone kp:akonadi-calendar"  grabs from the kubuntu package list (latest and greatest?)
<DarinMiller> wait
<DarinMiller> nm that's the debian packaging, yes
<DarinMiller> ?
<DarinMiller> or I can use use dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/akonadi-calendar_16.04.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<DarinMiller> brb
<DarinMiller> back
<santa_> ok, so you were trying to get the latest source package from the archive
<santa_> indeed, you can use apt-get source <src_pkg_name>
<DarinMiller> the few other packages I have fixed were in kubuntu_unstable, but during the symbol discussion Rik mention something about  v16.04.3
<santa_> or dget <dsc_link>
<DarinMiller> I assume he meant ubuntu/16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<DarinMiller> so which branch should I be using?
<santa_> to do what?
<santa_> 16.04.3 is the package version where you should check the symbol (function) gone was, indeed, public
<santa_> 16.12.2 is the version which we are going to fix
<DarinMiller> process flow (from my limited understanding):git clone kp:akonadi-calendar; cd akonadi-calendar; git checkout <desired_branch>, grab source
<santa_> I presume you have that kp: thing configured properly. that would give you the packaging git clone
<DarinMiller> yes, kp works
<santa_> and the you can git checkout kubuuntu_zesty_archive to work there
<santa_> alternatively you can git-clone-all -s akonadi-calendar
<DarinMiller> this is all starting to sink in now...
<DarinMiller> I assume I have to set the branch prior using git-clone-all?
<santa_> DarinMiller: you can set the branch with git-clone-all -s akonadi-calendar -b <branch> but kubuntu_zesty_archive is already set by default
<DarinMiller> when we have unreleased distro i.e. zesty, when do I use the new branch name (kubuntu_zesty_archive) vs kubuntu_unstable ?
<santa_> DarinMiller: the kubuntu_unstable branch is being used for the KCI, which builds the kde master branches with our kubuntu_unstable branches
<santa_> DarinMiller: kubuntu_<dist_name>_archive is used for intended uploads to <dist_name>
<santa_> DarinMiller: and to be clear, kubuntu_unstable contains the packaging files to be used against KDE source code from git/master. kubuntu_zesty_archive contains the packaging files to be used against a stable version of KDE source code
<santa_> any doubts?
<DarinMiller> I was under the impression the "next release" used kubuntu_unstable up to a certain point (alpha release date?).  Or is the next branch immediately created when the final (xx.04, xx.10)  release occurs?
<santa_> DarinMiller: it's set up in the KCI to track kde's git master branch
<DarinMiller> it's = kubuntu_unstable?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> that must have packaging for kde's git master
<santa_> that = kubuntu_unstable
<DarinMiller> when was origin/kubuntu_zesty_archive created and were the packages pulled from kubuntu-untable at the time of creation?
<santa_> it was created at the begging of the zesty cycle i.e. after the release of yakkety. it was created on top of kubuntu_yakkety_archive iirc
<DarinMiller> OK.  For some reason I thought origin/kubuntu_zesty_archive = kubuntu_unstable up until a certain trigger date.  Making more sense now....
<santa_> what we do is merging kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_whatever_archive when we have a major release
<santa_> if there's is abugfix release we don't merge
<DarinMiller> I assume we have ka tools to determine if a bug fix would be stomped on by a merge? If not, how is that info tracked?
<santa_> we just don't meger kubuntu_unstable if we are on a bugfix release
<santa_> if there's anything which raises any kind of trouble. we usually fix it manually (which is feasible)
<santa_> that's why we have the staging ppas and the status pages
 * DarinMiller <frustration level 8 here> (feeling both stupid and mad as his ignorance)
<DarinMiller> I cleaned out my scratch directory and started from the beginning.
<DarinMiller> I verified that origin/kubuntu_zesty_archive was pulled down after running git-clone-all -s akonadi-calendar 
<acheronuk> for some reason this really annoys me: http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/17/0224/h_1487956039_1886840_0f8054a1f0.png
<acheronuk> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG that is sooooooooooooo annoying
<acheronuk> (a) move the desktop folder containment a bit if poss? (b) move the default toolbox to the topright instead? (c) use the desktop containment as the default for our desktop as Neon does so there is no visible separate one to overlap?
<DarinMiller> if I cd into git and run apt-get source akonadi-calendar, that pulls the 16.04 version. I don't see a way to feed a brach to apt-get
<DarinMiller> so I try uscan and uscan warn: more than one main upstream tarballs listed.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, is that agreement? or well intentioned mild sarcasm? :)
<DarinMiller> so I pull up uscan man pages from hell (it huge!) and attempt to find a list option (and fail miserably).
<santa_> DarinMiller: you have to check that the symbol was public in 16.04, you have to fix the packaging in kubuntu_zesty_archive
<santa_> what are you trying to do?
<DarinMiller> next I try to search lp and can only find 16.04 stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Agreement
<santa_> DarinMiller: which is the last version we uploaded to the archive
<DarinMiller> I thought I was try to fix akonadi-calendar 16.12.2
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: you are. but the symbols gone missing in that (16.12.2) are in comparison with what was in the last archive version (16.04.3)
<santa_> exactly
<wxl> hey ya'll
<tsimonq2> wxl: G'mornin
<tsimonq2> No school today for me!
<acheronuk> so.... you need to check the 16.04.3 source to see if those symbols that existed in that old version were public or private in that 16.04.3 version
<acheronuk> that knowledge then influences your choice for fixing the current 16.12.2
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I better make a phab task for that annoying issue then. put the 3 possible solutions there so people can ponder
<tsimonq2> Please do
<DarinMiller> uncle
<DarinMiller> apt-get source akonadi-calendar pulled down the 16.04 version. I reviewed the libkf5akonadicalendar5.symbols for public or private status and did not see anything obvious.
<DarinMiller> Then review the log file (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/307290750/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.akonadi-calendar_4%3A16.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz)
<DarinMiller> and tried c++filt _ZN21KVersionControlPlugin11infoMessageERK7QStrin
<DarinMiller> I ran c++filt on all missing symbols and that did not give me any clue either.
<DarinMiller> Can we just use the method decribed here to create a new symbols file: https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<DarinMiller> I don't understand the relevance of public vs private and why we should care what was in the 16.04 package.  If encounter a symbols issues, seems like tossing out the old file and creating a new one is the best way to ensure a proper symbols list.
<santa_> DarinMiller: I tried to explain you that the other day
<santa_> you can't "just create a new symbols file"
<DarinMiller> OK, I will re-read the log.  
<DarinMiller> Time to tile the laundry room. I will be back later.
<santa_> acheronuk: ping
<acheronuk> santa_: pong
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm considering doing a mass change for the acc tests, can you check this out http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html and go to the libkf5pimcommon package, then click show/hide. tell me when you got it
<acheronuk> santa_: got it
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, so as you can see the acc test failure is actually displayed in the log
<acheronuk> yep
<santa_> I've done this with https://paste.kde.org/pfcn8biwx
<santa_> note that currecntly the acc tests puts the logs in the ADT_ARTIFACTS
<santa_> but my tritemio invention doesn't understand that artifacts
<acheronuk> so we would get those logs in the main buildlog as well?
<santa_> yep
<santa_> but only if it fails
<acheronuk> rather than hiding them away
<santa_> yes, that would be a possible solution specific for us
<santa_> so I'm considering to write check-and-fix/ script to expose the acc failures this way
<santa_> also clivejo ↑
<santa_> opinions?
<santa_> reagrding the pimcommon failure exposed, it shows there is a missing dep in the -dev package probably
<santa_> * regarding
<acheronuk> seems reasonable, if LP builders don't dislike that change
<santa_> I don't think so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #24 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #24: SUCCESS in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/24/
<clivejo> would be nice to make that available somewhere ^
<acheronuk> clivejo: where did it put the iso? lol
<clivejo> used to copy it to an Amazon server I think
<clivejo> for people to download
<acheronuk> clivejo: it used to leave it in the workspace?
<clivejo> not sure, but I thought I seen a file copy to a Amazon S3 bucket
<clivejo> and there used to be a link on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<acheronuk> oh. yes. I recall yofel saying the workspace gets wiped on a successful build on the slaves, so unless copied elsewhere that iso got wiped as soon as it was built :/
<clivejo> see commented out section - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/kci/imager.rb
<clivejo> maybe it servers from master
<clivejo> PUB_PATH = "/var/www/kci/images/#{ARCH}/#{DATE}".freeze
<clivejo> ubuntu@river:/var/www/kci/images/amd64/20151216-1527$ ls
<clivejo> kubuntu-201512161527-amd64.iso  kubuntu-201512161527-amd64.iso.zsync  kubuntu-201512161527-amd64.manifest
<clivejo> seems to copy them there on river
<clivejo> well that code used to
<clivejo> wonder could we lock those jobs to running on master and reenable that code?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #25 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #25: FAILURE in 5.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #26 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #24 1 hr 29 min ago)
<clivejo> well thats not gonna work :/
<clivejo> probably need to do something like Neon is doing, copy it to a remote https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/nci/imager.rb
<acheronuk> :/
<clivejo> I forgot master has no containers configured
<acheronuk> anyway. that's not really what I wanted to do. want to be able to be able to build a livecd similar to the official one to test potential kubuntu-settings changes
<clivejo> that would be handy
<sintre> i'd like to see that as well
<sintre> :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did you and/or wxl figure that out ^^^ ? I thought I saw you ask somewhere?
<wxl> talking about buildimg images the ubuntu way?
<clivejo> oh they are copying to depot and weegie
<acheronuk> thing is with the live cd you may want to change or scripts for casper etc to sed replace some default setting etc. so would be handy to be able to test the reult of that 
<acheronuk> wxl: yes
<acheronuk> to mimic as best as possible the what they would build, to test settings changes
<wxl> acheronuk: tsimonq2's been researching that to make lxqt images for us but unfortunately he got called away for work when he was supposed to have the day off
<wxl> acheronuk: i'd be happy to work with tsimonq2 to figure it out, kbut obviously he needs to have some time. i know he's done some of the initial research
<acheronuk> wxl: all I want to do is fix this??? http://i.imgur.com/TSPWygG.png
<acheronuk> but as usual, you open a can of worms!
<wxl> yeah that's how it goes
<wxl> you know the story behind donald knuth's book on compilers right?
<acheronuk> and I was looking at maybe changing our settings to something similar to Neon was using, but would need to test the scriptery
<acheronuk> wxl: doesn't ring a bell right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #26: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #27 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
<acheronuk> clivejo: is this all we have in VCS for kubuntu-settings? https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings
<wxl> acheronuk: in the process of writing the book, he created latex and has written volumes under the title "the art of computer programming," but so far, has never written a word about compilers. see? can of worms. :)
<acheronuk> if so, that is woefully out of date
<acheronuk> wxl: that I should have known about TeX/LaTeX. whoops
<wxl> acheronuk: actually i find few people know that
<acheronuk> well, I've used LaTeX under protest a few times, but not really dug into the history. so fair enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #27: SUCCESS in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/27/
<acheronuk> clivejo: sgclark seems to have made many changes here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings
<acheronuk> which are not in our archive packages
<clivejo> well there hasnt been an upload of that since 2015-12-10
<clivejo> for xenial
<clivejo> does that bzr branch build?
<acheronuk> not a clue. it looks like a WIP in progress to me that got abandoned, so I'm not sure if changes are even good
<clivejo> its a big download
 * clivejo hates bzr
<clivejo> seems lot slower than git 
<acheronuk> so many changes, and not much to explain
<acheronuk> I honely would be inclined to work off what we have now, and cherry pick relevent stuff if we can work it out, rather than try to so much with that as is.
<clivejo> uploaded to my PPA
<acheronuk> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings/view/head:/debian/changelog
<acheronuk>  * Currently not Functional, feel free to help!!!
<clivejo> I think that was the kickoff favourites she was having problems with
<acheronuk> may be an idea to see what neon have done with theirs as well, as they are definitely functional for the plasma5 stuff at least and would reflect better the needs of plasma 5.9 and new apps etx
<clivejo> thought they had a bog standard KDE defaults ?
<acheronuk> probably, although that is not always bad. and better than broken not standard settings
<valorie> sitter always said patches are evil
<valorie> btw had another freeze of my computer last night, and could get out of it only by hard-resetting
<valorie> so Blueskaj isn't the only one
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1571688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571688 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Remove KDE4 stuff and update to apply to Plasma 5" [High,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> a tad overdue ^^^ !!!
<acheronuk> ok. root and branch review of that settings package needed I think. 
<acheronuk> can have a chat about that in tomorrows meeting perhaps
 * acheronuk pours a large glass of amber liquid
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kubuntu settings really just applied a few things
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The branding still works on about system
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The discover part of it is useless now tho
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think mostly the KDE/plasma defaults are not too bad nowadays, so maybe we can dump the lagacy KDE4 setting and just make minimal config changes now.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" etc.......
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> patches are evil
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, at the moment my inticted would be to pare it back to the bone (branding tweaks aside). test. THEN add back some customised settings IF they are needed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *my instinct
<clivejo> lot of cruft in it
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-25
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> anyone around?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I can't find kmail here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=kmail&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> which is weird, because I seem to have  differen versions on 2 systems
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> both on Yakkety with backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> both up to date
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> i remember there were some issues about KDE PIM, but I don't remember exactly what
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: it's been split differently now
<valorie> so they are still testing all the "new" packages to be submitted all at the same time
<valorie> for zesty
<valorie> so there is no PIM in zesty now
<valorie> yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I see the akonadi-calendar build has failed, but I can't understand why
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/308715187/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.akonadi-calendar_4%3A16.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: missing symbols ^^
<acheronuk> possible ABI break. Darin is looking into it as a learning exercise
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'd like to help test with that
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: test Darin's fix when it is done, and so hopefully the fixed PIM 16.12.2 stacks with it? or actually help with the fix?
<acheronuk> if clivejo and Darin can make it to the normal BBB 15:00 UTC dev chat, then likely to be discussed there I think.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> clivejo: I have to go run a few errands so unsure of 15:00 on BBB for me. 
<clivejo> acheronuk: oh ok
<acheronuk> clivejo: well. done quicker than I thought
<acheronuk> Hi DarinMiller :)
<DarinMiller> Hi acheronuk and clivejo
<clivejo> good morning
 * acheronuk goes to grab some coffee
 * acheronuk makes a pot
 * BluesKaj finishes his 3rd mug, that's it for today
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You guys having a meeting?
<BluesKaj> coffee club ?
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 uses the restroom then hops on BBB
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: yes we are, bbb
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?id=151bfb728ce8eed923f8e32ae39e345441af2f7b
<acheronuk> upstream commit changing default desktop containment ^^^
<clivejo> anyone on pure Zesty, beta 1? 
<clivejo> no external PPA been enabled?
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://i.imgur.com/WhLR8t1.png
<acheronuk> completely up to date zesty here
<clivejo> The global defaults for kickoff are in /etc/xdg/kickoffrc
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Are you guys still in BBB?
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> we got gremlins 
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.12.2_zesty.html.new
<DarinMiller> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.12.2_zesty.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<santa_> hi everyone
<santa_> I'm currently working on fixing autopkgtests, just fyi
<santa_> DarinMiller: could you figure out that patch?
<DarinMiller> hi santa_, I plan to work on the patch later today.  I Rik and Clive set me straight on a few issues this morning, but I need to run a few errands before continuing.
<santa_> DarinMiller: ok, if run out of things to do I might hadle it directly. don't worry we will have other chances to re-try mentoring @ broken ABI handling
<santa_> by the way that's the most difficult task to do @ the packaging side, so don't worry if you feel a bit lost with this
<DarinMiller> santa_: perfectly fine,  I will at least try to solve the issue on my own so I can more readily handle the next one.
<santa_> there's so much theorical background behind the thing
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24066467/
<DarinMiller> yes, excellent exercise.  I bit beyond my current capabilities, but I like it. 
<DarinMiller> My only frustration is lack of answers during the timeframes when I able to work on the patch.  I makes a 2 hour exercise turn into a week.
<DarinMiller> s/I makes/it makes
<santa_> ok, I whish we could have helped you more. diff timezones and "real file" are tough :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=launchpadlib&mode=exactfilename&suite=yakkety&arch=any
<DarinMiller> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=launchpadlib&mode=filename&suite=yakkety&arch=any
<DarinMiller> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #46: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #58: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #37: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #94: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #87: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #82: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #95: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #118: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #409: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #108: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #279: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #96: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #117: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #64: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #111: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #194: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #124: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #124: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #94: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #123: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/123/
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #338: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #131: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #368: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #53: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #146: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #257: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #60: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #74: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #250: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #123: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #232: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #86: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #43: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #48: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #241: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #74: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #148: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #66: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #116: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #154: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #129: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #40: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #19: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #178: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #109: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #228: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #369: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #288: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #339: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #138: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #186: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #52: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #98: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #70: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #161: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #73: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #106: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #149: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #67: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #147: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #164: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #34: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #185: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #87: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #246: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #249: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #311: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #76: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #161: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #127: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #43: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #109: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #85: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #145: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #104: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #83: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #256: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #124: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #246: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/246/
<Snowhog> valorie: I responded to your email. KFN members who belong to the Kubuntu Team or Kubuntu Developer usergroups can now post to Kubuntu Announcements. I've also updated your profile to reflect you are a Kubuntu Team and Kubuntu Developer (you have both badges now).
<valorie> ooooooo, thanks snowhog
<valorie> how about kubuntu.org/news ?
<Snowhog> I don't control that (kubuntu.org/news).
<valorie> right, we do
<valorie> but it could feed into the forum, right?
<Snowhog> valorie: Is there an RSS feed that I can add to our site?
<valorie> you have the dot....
<valorie> anybody know the answer to that for Snowhog?
<valorie> Snowhog: there is http://kubuntu.org/feed/
<valorie> but I don't know if that is focussed enough
<Snowhog> Done. See https://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php
<valorie> oooooo
<valorie> you are magick!
<valorie> awesome
<Snowhog> valorie: No, just don't have a life outside of the table my PC sits on!!
<Snowhog> I try to do what I can to be helpful.
<valorie> lol
<valorie> same here, it feels sometimes
<genii-netbook> The "Remember me" checkbox overlays onto the text below
<Snowhog> valorie: So, are you a/still Kubuntu Team, Developer, and Council member?
<Snowhog> genii-netbook: That's going to be an issue on how your browser and/or forum theme used renders the page.
<valorie> I'm a KDE developer, but not a Kubuntu Developer
<valorie> Snowhog: where is the user control panel?
<valorie> I tried and am trying again to sign up to contribute money
<genii-netbook> Screenshot so you can see how it looks here: http://i.imgur.com/gocl1Ng.png
<valorie> but I don't see a place
<valorie> genii-netbook: !!!!!
<Snowhog> valorie: So, are you part of the Kubuntu Team? I removed the Kubuntu Developer badge.
<genii-netbook> Hiyas valorie :)
<valorie> that is in Ubuntu hosting
<valorie> gah, I had no idea they served ads
<valorie> oh
<valorie> the forums, sorry for the !!!!
<valorie> they can serve ads if they wanna!
<valorie> Snowhog: found it, sorry for the noise
<Snowhog> valorie: User control panel. Not as such. On our forum, in the upper right area you will see My Profile and Settings. Click on Settings an then scroll down the page. On the left you will see Paid Subscriptions.
<valorie> doing it!
<Snowhog> You're a gem. Thank you for your support!
<valorie> <3
<Snowhog> I'll have to create a KDE Developer badge this evening. ;)
<Snowhog> valorie: Just got the notification of your Paid Subscription. Thank you very much. Every contribution is greatly appreciated.
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> sorry that I've been neglecting it for so long
<valorie> back when I was active in amarok, I was on it at least weekly
<Snowhog> genii-netbook: You can still check the box. As I said, what you are seeing is an artifact of how your browser renders the page. Are you connecting to the page via a mobile device by chance?
<genii-netbook> Snowhog: 10.1" netbook running Zesty
<Snowhog> valorie: We are happy for any support activity you provide. We are all volunteers, and we all do what we can, when we can.
<Snowhog> genii-netbook: It is possible, even likely then, that it's the resolution you are using. The image we use for our logo: Kubuntu @ forums "better than toast with premium jam" is not a scalable (vector graphic) image.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-26
<clivejo> the new kubuntu settings is badly broken :/
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> what new settings?
<valorie> someone was complaining about it in #kde the other day
<valorie> not sure what they thought fellow kde users could do about it...
<clivejo> the one scarlett was working on
<clivejo> valorie: complaining about what?
<valorie> settings
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, we know that was never finished. or uploaded. so not the same thing as the current being broken
<acheronuk> so the current version needs sorting. maybe taking some of the stuff scarlet was working on that does work or is fixable
<acheronuk> valorie: what did they say in #kde was broken?
<acheronuk> if you can recall
<valorie> uh
<valorie> I'll dig it up in a bit 
<valorie> on my treadmill right now
<acheronuk> valorie: no probs. I am tired, so whenever you get to it, and I'll read it in backlog
<valorie> k
<acheronuk> valorie: ??? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1633721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633721 in polkit-kde-agent-1 (Ubuntu) "Weird input behaviour in some Plasma stuff (Kicker, KRunner, privilege window)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> think I have seen that mentioned before, but never seen that bug on any system of mine.
<acheronuk> may be reported against it, but not completely convinced it as a kubuntu-settings caused issue either
<Snowhog> valorie: Your KDE Developer badge has been assigned.
<valorie> damn it, I had another freeze
<valorie> afaik I was not running firefox, but up it pops upon restart
<valorie> so I can't rule it out yet as a cause
<valorie> it is not in autostart, or autostart scripts
<acheronuk> valorie: cyphermox mentioned something about recent freezes I think on another channel? maybe a kernel change?
<valorie> I think it was after the latest kernel, yeah
<valorie> ok, so not us
<valorie> I'll stop worrying
<valorie> thanks, rik
<valorie> oh gosh -- almost 1am
<valorie> no wonder my eyes are tired
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I've added the filter: https://git.launchpad.net/~ovidiu-florin/+git/ka/commit/?id=1e7564831bb15b6e54cbf861c6a1b85926a47d52
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> how can I make a merge request?
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> I have been coding some interesting things in python all night long
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: hi ovi, thanks for work, can you check here https://code.launchpad.net/~ovidiu-florin/+git/ka/+ref/master if you have a "Propose for merging" button?
<santa_> * thanks for your work
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ I don't see one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> where should it be?
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: in the link I posted, I think this happens because of the namespace, you might need to create a new clone, give me a few minutes to test a merge request against myself
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> where on that page, I mean?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> launchpad is full of hard to notice links and buttons
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: right after "Browse the code" you should see a "Branch merges" proposal but I suspect you don't
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> nope
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> the section ends after that
<santa_> as I suspected, checking things....
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Should I have created the fork differently?
<santa_> maybe
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: yeah, ok I think I got it
<santa_> first of all, I see you made you commit in the master branch of your fork, not on the 'filter-qa' branch, is that what you actually wanted to do?
<santa_> s/you commit/your commit/
<santa_> wrt to the issue in question, I have just mde a fork of KA for myself, it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/ka/+git/ka
<santa_> if I click on the "master" link that leads me here: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/ka/+git/ka/+ref/master
<santa_> and here I can see a "Propose for merging" link
<santa_> now, let's see how I created that fork
<santa_> git remote add santa git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~panfaust/ka
<santa_> git push santa master
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: I think your for is not on the correct namespace ('ka') hence why you can't make merge requests (probably)
<santa_> ovidiuflorin: could you check creating the fork that way please?
<DarinMiller> g'm/a ovidiuflorin
<santa_> morning
<DarinMiller> Did anyone answer your mp question? ( I saw your question in the daily log.)
<DarinMiller> morning santa_
<santa_> DarinMiller: which question?
<DarinMiller> ovidiuflorin asked https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/02/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t12:55
<santa_> ah, yes. I'm trying to help him
<DarinMiller> nm, log now has more dialogue... :)
<santa_> DarinMiller: maybe you want to join the telegram mirror of this channel? (if you didn't already)
<DarinMiller> phone or desktop app?
<santa_> well I have it on the phone, so if my time allows me, I can read everything here, even while my laptop is off
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> attempting to recreate the fork
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> what is this field: The reference within the target repository that the source will be merged into.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> `Target refference path`
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> what do I put in it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> P.S. I managed to recreate the Fork
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and started creating a merge request
<santa_> I see. I think in this case would be the target branch of the target repository (i.e. master)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> https://code.launchpad.net/~ovidiu-florin/ka/+git/ka/+merge/318326
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> done
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> yuhuuuu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> my first merge request 😃
<santa_> nice https://code.launchpad.net/~ovidiu-florin/ka/+git/ka/+merge/318326
<santa_> that would be the first time I accept a merge request too
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> this bug is reported against the wrong project: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1667961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667961 in Ubuntu "No internet" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I don't know hw to change it
<santa_> hmm, I'm busy fixing my all night long code, I will try to handle that MP asap
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> MP?
<santa_> merge proposal
<santa_> (or merge request)
<acheronuk> PR pull request?
 * acheronuk hides
<santa_> GIDO?
<santa_> Great Improvement Done by Ovi
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> ...
<acheronuk> clivejo: 'qdbus org.kde.plasmashell /PlasmaShell org.kde.PlasmaShell.showInteractiveConsole'
<acheronuk> to get the plasma scripting console ^^^^
<acheronuk> clivejo: the notes you pointed me to yesterday are outdated. that now starts it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #1: FAILURE in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rsibreak build #1: FAILURE in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rsibreak/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rsibreak build #1: FAILURE in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rsibreak/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #2: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rsibreak build #2: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rsibreak/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rsibreak build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rsibreak/2/
<clivejo> o/ wxl
<wxl> hey clivejo 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rsibreak build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rsibreak/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #3: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rsibreak build #3: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rsibreak/3/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> How long does a mr usually live?
<wxl> ovidiuflorin: until someone merges it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> ...
<clivejo> acheronuk: what was that fix for these huge icon downloads?
<clivejo> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50appstream
<clivejo> can I comment out that entire file, or dod i have to remove it?
<wxl> re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1530523 i had suggested changing the seed but it seems like it would make more sense to actually fix the depends of libqapt/kubuntu-default-settings. thoughts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged]
 * clivejo giggles - https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1667961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667961 in Ubuntu "No internet" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> oh jeez
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ovi comment on that
<clivejo> just laughing at Ovi's reply
<acheronuk> clivejo: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/60plasma-discover
<acheronuk> I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo whell, what do you expect?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, BTW, guess where I am right now
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/commit/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive&id=b678d57e980c6c0768212fe59f83c45826f5ac23
<acheronuk> so I guess is it just the hi-dpi section there taht is giving you bigger downloads
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: a power tool shop?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> an Irish Pub
<clivejo> you are in Ireland?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Mmmmm kcookiejar
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/70V87HWa/file_2074.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> no, I'm in Arad
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D7ayFKen/file_2076.jpg
<clivejo> how is it Irish?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> what makes a pub an Irish Pub?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> we have a JackDaniel's poster on the wall
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> :-P
<clivejo> also has Becks on poster on the wall
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: ping ping PING
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, @Sick_Rimmit
<clivejo> thanks snowflake
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1ubmDvz2/file_2077.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/89PrnYIU/file_2078.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, I will find you :P
<clivejo> have a cookie
<clivejo> they yummy
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mcurIord/file_2079.webp
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FFpM4gOe/file_2080.webp
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Stop @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Make him stop
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Who?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Doing what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The snowflake thing?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> hey cookie, can you approve my MR?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yes
<clivejo> oh it does work
<clivejo> rsibreak just blanked my screen and told me to rest!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #57: FAILURE in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #58: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #69: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #51: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/51/
<clivejo> acheronuk: ping
<acheronuk> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> ^ blogilo failing on zesty, can you see why?
<clivejo> CI::VersionEnforcer::UnauthorizedChangeError
<acheronuk> LP git weirdness?
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> clearing the workspace
<acheronuk> may help
<clivejo> seems to have built the source ok
<clivejo> weird
<acheronuk> It's built that new one on linode whereas the failed one was on scaleway. maybe there is stale clone on scaleway that is triggering that failure due to an epoch or other git change it doesn't like?
<acheronuk> dunno. I recall that happening before on some package, but can't remember if ever worked out the true cause 
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> Launchpad is temporarily unavailable
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fun
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> I would say FUN!!!
<valorie> huh, just used it
<clivejo> well its telling KCI <h1>Uh oh!</h1><h2>Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!</h2>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<clivejo> oh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #59: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/59/
<clivejo> published anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Excellent
<clivejo> 23:49:17 All things are published, hooray!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #55: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/55/
<acheronuk> LP was taking ages to load here a few mins ago. It's being on and off it seems
<clivejo> another epoch issue
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-19
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> so any possibility of setting up default shortcuts for the built in tiling of Kwin? … By default, there aren't any shortcuts for it at all. It would be really cool if there were and yes I have an idea for what to use. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I think that would be amazing
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> unfortunately, the most obvious ones (meta+ arrow keys) are currently bound to useless actions that nobody uses, and the KWin maintainer is very conservative about changing any shortcuts
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Kubuntu can do it to show how people would like it right? ESPECIALLY if the defaults are worthless
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Let's do it
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> SWEET!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Wanna file a thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> lol task or bug I assume task since Kubuntu specific
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> a task; this will be Kubuntu-specific
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> maybe later we can use this as leverage to change the default
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Sane defaults are a blessing from god
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> they are indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> thought so. Will make one with my suggestions for sure :) … I use the tiling all the time and so many people have said how they like tiling and I'm like "Plasma can do it" and then I have to say "well ok here's the thing, you have to set the shortcuts yourself for no apparent reason" lol so this would be great :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> me too
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I have had the exact same experience
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Plasma tilling is not actually what people call tilling
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> If you think about i3 for instance
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's good enough
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> yea true it doesnt have automated tiling but meh close enough lol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's the same "tiling" that GNOME, XFCE, and Cinnamon have
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> its way better than those :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if only we had https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325566
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> I also mean the removal of the floating options
<ubottu> KDE bug 325566 in core "KWin should export the tiling state for clients which should restore either tiling or the pre-tiled size" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> But yes
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I use window rules for the automation aspects
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> though that is certainly super specific to my workflow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #97: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> is there a way to use the numpad number specifically and not just numbers? … for example Numpad_1 rather than just 1. Through my testing the answer is no but maybe I'm missing something
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> for shortcuts I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hmm, not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> thats not for this suggestion btw, just another thing I was contemplating
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #329: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #9: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #66: UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #82: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #81: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #202: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #197: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #266: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #70: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #150: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #278: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #79: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #27: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #279: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #71: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #167: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #105: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/105/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @tsimonq2: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8006
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Already got the email and already responded :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #79: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/79/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> dang you're fast
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #147: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #80: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #188: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #86: FAILURE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/86/
<blaze> eating squids… you're disgusting, people
<tsimonq2> XD
<blaze> you don't eat apes and dolphins because it's like cannibalism. don't eat squids then, they're smart too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #87: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #197: ABORTED in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #67: ABORTED in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #138: ABORTED in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #55: ABORTED in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #79: ABORTED in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #138: ABORTED in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #149: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #68: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #81: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #83: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #80: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #188: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #188: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #10: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #138: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #29: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #189: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #189: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #286: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #72: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #287: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #190: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #190: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #83: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #186: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #76: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/76/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2070: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2070/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2070: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2070/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2070: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2070/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #1: FAILURE in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #2: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #3: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/3/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.3-2-ga0fb43b * Carlo Vanini:  (2 files)
<pursuivant> Remove ReviewBoard config and add arcanist
<pursuivant> Patch review has transitioned to Phabricator.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/a0fb43b546132182925f7a5cd7cbf4896e7ac5b8
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Good morning everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T8016
<yofel> great, that would probably annoy the hell out of me as I have my panel on the left edge.
<yofel> But without being able to detect whether the display is a touch screen or not that's a tricky one
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, it *does* annot the hell out of people who have their panels on the left edge, in fact
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> right now it's on unconditionally, which is silly. Also, as I mentioned, it doesn't even work right in the first place, in addition to causing issues for unrelated components
<yofel> what is the screen edge actually supposed to handle on touchscreens? Swiping gesture from outside the screen?
<yofel> (I'm still on 5.8)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> What setting is this in systemsettings? (if there is one)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> System Settings > Desktop Behavior > Touch Screen
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> by default, the left edge is enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I will have to test. Why patch? does kwinrc not set this if you turn it off?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @yofel, Yeah. But in my experience with several touchscreen laptops, it doesn't actually work that well; more than half of the swipes are missed
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if we ship with a ~/.config/kwinrc file by default, we can also set the following in it: … [TabBox] … TouchBorderActivate= … TouchBorderAlternativeActivate=
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> updated the maniphest task
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that would be preferable if did make the change
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> definitely
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if we already ship with a kwinrc file, that's a no-brainer. If we don't, I am pretty sure shipping with one that only has that in it won't break anything else
<yofel> are those settings part of the file by default? If not, we'll also need a config update script for release upgrades
<yofel> nvm, kconfig doesn't put defaults in the files, so we will need one
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no, by default the file does not exist but is created the first time you touch anything related to KWin
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> [TabBox] … TouchBorderActivate=9 … TouchBorderAlternativeActivate=9
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @yofel, yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2071: SUCCESS in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2071: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2071: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #361: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #362: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #650: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> any help with this appreciated: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8018
<blaze> acheronuk: artful or bionic?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> bionic for preference, but would Artful would not be unhelpful
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *but Artful would not
<valorie> @nggraham -- have you touched base with the author of this? http://www.ocsmag.com/2018/02/16/plasma-the-road-to-perfection-is-paved-with-bugs/
<valorie> Dedoimedo has been a very helpful critic in the past
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, I have
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> In fact, I wrote an entire public reply too: https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/2018/02/16/plasma-5-perfection-call-for-development/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> posted 4 hours after his article went live :)
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> have you established a dialog with him?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> because as you say, he's a bit behind the times
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'm trying to recruit him to do QA and polish work internally, rather than posting these articles publicly
<valorie> and so are many of our users
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> he seems interested
<valorie> great, because he has a following
<valorie> he could help promote people to upgrade, update, and help squash buglets
<valorie> nothing wrong with promo!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> What do you guys think about shipping the Kubuntu backports PPA by default, but disabled? That way our users who want to can get newer KDE software with one click in Discover
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I personally have always run backports ever since I heard about them
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> just a thought
<valorie> and never had any problems
<valorie>  but we have had reported problems
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> again, disabled by default. Just to make it easier to turn on without needing to use a terminal
<valorie> rarely, but we
<valorie> ve had them
<valorie> I understand
<valorie> my only caution is that if people ran into difficulties, then they have to know about ppa-purge
<valorie> install that, and purge
<valorie> which might be difficult via discover
<valorie> because at worst, they won't have a gui
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, Discover can't do that. And even if it could, not having a GUI would make it problematic :)
<valorie> I've considered it, then have to tell a user how to purge and change my mind
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #144: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/144/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Are we planning to ship with KDE Frameworks 5.44 or 5.43?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I ask because 5.43 has a really bad user-visible regression that is probably going to be fixed with https://phabricator.kde.org/D10671, which will land in 5.44
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Probably, 5.44, but it will need a Feature freeze excemption
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we can also fix  that in 5.43 if it is backportable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #168: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #150: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #181: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #127: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #114: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #162: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #135: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #150: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #122: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #167: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #145: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #169: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #143: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #251: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #145: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #165: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #106: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #143: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #155: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #279: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #280: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #88: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/88/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1046: SUCCESS in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1046/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #69: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/69/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Any chance we can ship with Libinout 1.10.0? It fixes, among other things, a really severe issue for approximately 50% of laltop touchpads: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98839
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 98839 in libinput "Somehow conditionalize hysteresis (hardware black/whitelist, device property introspection, user-exposed setting, etc)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bug/1749340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749340 in libinput (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to libinput 1.10 in bionic" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<acheronuk> should comment on that, and link the bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> cool, will do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #70: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #98: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #49: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #99: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #2: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #58: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #39: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/39/
<mamarley> nggraham: I actually have the opposite of that bug.  With libinput 1.10, both of my laptops have *extremely* twitchy/jumpy touchpads.
<mamarley> Almost to the point of unusability.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #44: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #55: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #56: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #77: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> there's a follow-up bug that tracks that IIRC
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you're running into a bug that turns off hysteresis when it shouldn't
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #40: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #59: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/59/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I think https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104828
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104828 in libinput "Wobbly AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" [Normal,Assigned]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if that sounds like it, please leave a comment and attach a recording taken using `evemu-record`
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #85: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #45: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #80: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #53: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #74: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, I like it!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #125: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/125/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I like how Ubuntu MATE handles PPA apps via the Software Boutique
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, All you have to do then (probably) is just to install a commented out file in /etc/apt/sources.list in the default settings
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #126: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #53: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/53/
<blaze> tsimonq2: to sources.list.d but don't forget about the signature
<acheronuk> kubuntu-devel_2016-02-23.txt:[12:28] <yofel> and official flavors may not have PPAs enabled by default
<acheronuk> kubuntu-devel_2016-12-23.txt:[14:11] <yofel> the moment we add a PPA by default we go from 'flavor' to 'derived distribution'. We had that discussion months ago already
<acheronuk> yofel: what about there but disabled?
<acheronuk> FYI, all. I am not very keen on shipping Kubuntu with the backports ppa there, even if disabled
<blaze> Yep, bad idea
<acheronuk> see comments in -release. red line anyway. "you shall not pass!"
<acheronuk> the deliberate steps needs to add backports at the moment are good IMO
<acheronuk> requires a definite choice
<acheronuk> blaze: where were you using new sddm from?
<acheronuk> I recall you saying new version was working well
<blaze> copied from ci to my ppa
<acheronuk> aha
<acheronuk> handy to know that works well. Simon is meant to be doing it in conjunction with debian, but if that one and it's packaging seems good, then that is a good to know fallback just in case
<yofel> FWIW, unless their position changed, not even a "enable backports ppa" button in our software settings would be allowed. (That was why  ubuntu-tweak never made it into the archive)
<yofel> But I agree that enabling that PPA should be a very deliberate choice people make. We don't do nearly enouch QA on it to have it used by everyone.
<acheronuk> thanks. think this one can be put to bed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #358: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #186: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #149: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #54: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #401: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #82: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #187: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #150: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #83: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #55: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #402: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #187: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #71: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #145: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #43: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #35: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #134: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #146: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #134: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #72: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #62: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #142: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #188: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #36: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #44: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #135: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #45: ABORTED in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #135: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #150: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #143: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #57: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #46: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #136: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #136: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #151: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #144: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/144/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.3-3-g925a86a * Carlo Vanini: src/package.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix Changelog URL
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Use apt-pkg to get the correct URL to fetch the Changelog.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/925a86afe3a5ffdd9ed597ee71e42bc74eec1c5b
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham libinput 1.10 lands in Bionic Very Soon
<Perigee> did I hear that right? Did you just make me the happiest man alive?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> woohoo!
 * mamarley grumbles https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104828
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104828 in libinput "Wobbly AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" [Normal,Assigned]
<mamarley> (It happens on at least some Synaptics touchpads too.)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #94: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #41: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #205: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #55: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #79: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #58: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #95: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #56: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #206: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #80: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #59: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #60: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #57: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #43: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #207: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #96: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #81: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2072: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2072/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2072: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2072/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2072: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2072/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #116 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #116: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #34: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #76: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #82: ABORTED in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #77: ABORTED in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #69: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #78: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #134: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/134/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hey @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> While restoring tritemio I found out that some kde apps git repos are now out of sync. I plan to fix them tomorrow or so and merge them with your wip work on apps.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I would need that to do proper, complete test rebuilds in order to evaluate my new setup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/89/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. anything bad?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> running check archive script now, as I'm nosy :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/67/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably rebuids
<mamarley> Ooh, 5.12.2. :)
 * mamarley reboots his PC again.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #583: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/583/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this one has some nice bugfixes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #584: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #383: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #384: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #585: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #386: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #385: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #385: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/385/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa nearly all just NC rebuild changelogs, which I just synced, as I want my stuff up to date as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #387: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/387/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and I may upload some of the more stanadalone apps tommorow
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> spread things out a bit instead of 210 all at once!
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, Yeah. no official changelog yet :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and not officially out yet...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #386: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #92: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #634: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/634/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #359: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/142/
<acheronuk> mamarley: all ok?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #360: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #188: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #56: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/56/
<mamarley> acheronuk: Yep, working great. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: thanks :)
<mamarley> acheronuk: Thank you!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #44: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #189: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #57: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #45: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #77: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #32: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #80: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #46: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #83: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #80: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #68: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #107: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #127: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #50: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #88: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #74: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #84: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #47: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/47/
<acheronuk> mparillo DarinMiller valorie ahoneybun etc. anyone with an artful machine please test plasma 5.12.2 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<acheronuk> thanks
<valorie> will do
<valorie> installing
<acheronuk> great :)
<tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/966098262682980352
<tsimonq2> valorie et al ^
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-21
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.12.2.php
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.12.1-5.12.2-changelog.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #91: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #128: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1047: SUCCESS in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1047/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #100: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/100/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> night all 😴
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #101: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/50/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> nite n thanks
<mparillo> tsimonq2: Thanks for the tweet. Does that mean that Plasma 5.12.2 is also in the main BB archive? All of it?
<tsimonq2> mparillo: It's in -proposed
<mparillo> TY. I know I have  one VM where I enabled -proposed. But I know exactly which AA VM has backports-landing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #76: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #63: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #61: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #50: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #67: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktouch build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktouch/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktouch build #49: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktouch/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #51: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/51/
<mparillo> I used Discover to apply updates to my 17.10 VM with the backports-landing PPA already enabled. After a reboot, no dead kittens. Alt space launched krunner which launched kinfocenter which reported KDE Plasma 5.12.2, FW 5.43 and Qt 5.9.1 
<mparillo> The kicker Application Launcher launched Discover, Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, ksysguard, and System Settings. At first glance all seemed normal.
<mparillo> P.S. Were we going to change the kicker icon back to the Kubuntu icon (+1)? I assume that will only be in new BB ISOs, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<mparillo> And the good news is that this VM is ahead of Arch on Plasma. Bad news is well behind on Qt.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #62: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #22: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #81: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> afternoon folks.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heyo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #81: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/81/
<ahoneybun> Created the Doodle for a Kubuntu Dev Meeting here: https://doodle.com/poll/ztqpvydsqkhwhvv4
<valorie> about what, ahoneybun?
<valorie> did I miss some emails?
<ahoneybun> the phab board for one.
<ahoneybun> we need to clean that out a bit.
<ahoneybun> I'd also go though our QA steps as this is our LTS release and want to make this as good as possible.
<valorie> is there an email about it?
<ahoneybun> just sent it :)
<valorie> great
<ahoneybun> kubuntu-dev, kubuntu-council and kubuntu-users
<ahoneybun> 3 main points are: cleaning the phab board, get more eyes and ideas for the Kubuntu Manual, and review our current QA process valorie
<ahoneybun> Trying to get back into things with a bang lol.
<valorie> glad to see ya back
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> thanks!
<ahoneybun> I'm using freetime during the day and time on the weekend again
<valorie> cool
<valorie> it takes awhile to settle into a new job, new home, new state
<ahoneybun> yea lol.
<ahoneybun> anyway I've fixed all of nate's issues with the installer and just need it to be merged.
<ahoneybun> *installer = installer-slideshow
<valorie> very cool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/0.96.24.20 - using add-apt-repository now automatically runs `apt-get update`
<valorie> nice!
<ahoneybun> sweet!
<ahoneybun> some good jams: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXRviuL6vMY
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've listened to that so many times it's now old
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yay broken Internet in KDE again. Thanks KWallet or something.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's always PIM :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It seems to be the Bluetooth mouse.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's odd...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...why would that cause a lack of connectivity?
<ahoneybun> well it connects but I can't load any page.
<ahoneybun> turn off the mouse, internet works.
<ahoneybun> turn on the mouse, no internet.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> DNS?
<ahoneybun> I believe it does effect the DNS.
<valorie> that is weirder than skidditch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you were in #kubuntu I'd tell you to try #ubuntu, lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There's some really skilled people in there!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #54: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Having a hard time with inkscape.lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/yjiI82bl/file_4822.jpg Trying to delete a section but can't seem to find how to do it.
<santa_> good morning everyone
<acheronuk> santa_: morning
<acheronuk> I quickly went through and resolved those archive deltas last night. wanted to check there was nothing nasty :p
<acheronuk> only ksmtp there now, which is because there is nothing in the archive for it yet
<santa_> acheronuk: I was about to check right now to have a proper apps rebuild @ tritmio
<santa_> btw the status of thing right now is:
<santa_> - amd64 builds supported
<santa_> - i386 builds supported
<acheronuk> it was nearly all no change rebuild changlog entries
<santa_> - I did some fixes to the current text of the setup guide and I will do a few more today
<santa_> - no autopkgtests builds available yet
<acheronuk> cool. I would like to try setting up one. if I can work it out, and find somewhere safe
<acheronuk> just for the hell of it!
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> you would need at least an extra hard disk for buildd's
<acheronuk> IC
<santa_> I have installed 3 extra disks on my server yesterday, so I could have multiple buildd's; as many as my RAM can handle
<acheronuk> :D
<santa_> they all are CCTV second hand hard disks expect for the one where the host ubunut lts system is installed XD
<acheronuk> right. I will be about at times today, but maybe not as much as normal. if there is stuff, just ping
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hd0iC1Ht/file_4823.pdf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2073: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2073/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.12.2 all migrated to boinic release :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2073: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2073/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2073: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2073/
<santa_> indeed http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.12.1_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> oops, wrong graph
<santa_> it's .2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #251: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #170: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #171: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/171/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-5-gc4e20fee * Carlo Vanini:  (2 files)
<pursuivant> Remove ReviewBoard config and add arcanist
<pursuivant> Patch review has transitioned to Phabricator.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/c4e20feedc486e1fa9255afba1966fb7379be3c1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2074: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2074/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2074: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2074/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2074: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2074/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #60: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #48: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #59: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #41: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #85: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #46: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #82: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #61: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #42: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #47: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #86: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #83: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #73: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #129: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #74: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #130: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #76: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #84: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #77: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-2-bugfix-updates-available/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #85: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/85/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That was fast.
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> Rip
<valorie> so http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.12.2_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<valorie> yeah baby
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Migrated early this morning :)
<valorie> all green!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We actually beat Neon!
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeee
<acheronuk> only cos cos Riddell nodded off on the sofa again ;)
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> that may be unfair and inaccurate :P
<acheronuk> but hey
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1048: SUCCESS in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1048/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #104: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #131: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #105: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #132: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #75: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #91: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #92: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #76: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #63: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #55: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/55/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.3-4-ge4f2a1f * Carlo Vanini: src/backend.cpp
<pursuivant> Do not check status file for timestamp
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Update-apt-xapian-index is organised in plugins, each representing a
<pursuivant> data source for the index. Each of them reports a timestamp of the
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/e4f2a1f79741c930802acab7150fa6b96240bed6
<gpunk> hi since this morning update, plasmashell is running at 80% cpu
<gpunk> intel video driver seems not loading, so the graphical interface is very slow
<gpunk> now i have also update-apt-xapi at 95% cpu
<gpunk> [  1349.670] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<gpunk> hello : 52.508] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<gpunk> my desktop is very slow
<gpunk> since this morning update
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-6-g7f2d6c64 * Carlo Vanini: src/StatusWidget.cpp
<pursuivant> Show xapian update progress when it changes
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Sometimes update-axi is slow to start, and in the time between
<pursuivant> `xapianUpdateStarted` is emitted and the first `xapianUpdateProgress`
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/7f2d6c64c945834977bddccc9a1fee37f52d17ee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #117 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2075: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2075/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2075: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2075/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2075: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2075/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #117: ABORTED in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/117/
<gpunk> i fixed the issue by uninstalling libglvnd0
<gpunk> but kinfocenter has to go too, (dependency)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gpunk> hi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #61: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #88: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/88/
<acheronuk_> yofel: 11:39:40 [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'S.gpg-agent.browser'
<acheronuk_> 11:39:40 Error on retry_it(unknown) :: Failed to add
<acheronuk_> on docker container trying to add a ppa
<yofel> o.O
<acheronuk_> I just had the same error trying to add a ppa for a autopkgtest lcd container
<acheronuk_> *lxd
<yofel> hm, did they change something in openpgp? IIRC v2 generally forced an agent, so curious why this happens now
<acheronuk_> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/2.2.4-1ubuntu1
<yofel> urgh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #89: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/89/
<yofel> uh huh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #93: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/93/
<yofel> 12:04:39 fatal: could not read Username for 'https://git.launchpad.net': No such device or address
<yofel> hm, right, I never did fix the repository access in the containers
<acheronuk_> add-apt-repository still seems to work on a full system
<yofel> it worked again in the next CI run, which seems rather strange
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #94: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2076: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2076/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2076: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2076/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2076: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2076/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #50: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #132: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #138: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #108: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #39: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #248: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2077: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2077/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2077: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2077/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2077: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2077/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #118 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #118: ABORTED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/118/
<valorie> just had a user in -offtopic who said: ‎IrcsomeBot‎>‎ <Mokmeister> Hi All, just updating my laptop, running kubuntu 18.04 at mo, all good, was using discover to update when I noticed a message pop saying something like "calligra backend incorrect, contact your distribution" I'm assuming that's just pre release quirks, but does any one know where those messages come from or go to? It was only on the screen for a minute. Surely it would 
<valorie> be more useful it stayed on screen?
<valorie> I think i've seen others refer to this "calligra backend incorrect, contact your distribution"
<valorie> anybody know what that might be about?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this is apparently our fault
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> let me go ask the lead Discover developer...
<valorie> nate: "our"?
<valorie> oh, Discover
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Kubuntu's
<valorie> k
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Aleix once told me that these messages happen because on Ubuntu-based distros, files in /etc don't get removed or something like that, can't quite remember
<valorie> the second issue of the warnings disappearing sounds like a Discover issue
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (I'll go ask him)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that's already been improved in git master for Discover
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but the underlying issue is that our toolkit (Kirigami) has no APi to easily display a persistent message, only a transient one. It's being implemented right now, I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (Personally I think these should be console warnings, and not displayed in the GUI, but that's something I'm still working on convincing Aleix about)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> See also https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388086
<ubottu> KDE bug 388086 in general "showPassiveNotification() should be able to have a close button" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok, here is what I've been told: … "interim, what a distro could do is make sure there's no /etc/xdg/*knsrc that doesn't come from the packaging"
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> basically we have to make sure that old /etc/xdg/*knsrc files are removed when their install paths change
<valorie> hmmm, should there be a phab for that, a BR, or what?
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1049: SUCCESS in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1049/
<valorie> mparillo: <3
<valorie> I see you already did the beta 1 release notes
<valorie> just made of a draft of the news story for it
<valorie> thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #106: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #87: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #57: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/57/
<mparillo> My pleasure.
<mparillo> I should be able to update the screenshots and version numbers in late February / early March.
<valorie> that's the thing, it's the 22nd already!
<valorie> time marches on
<mparillo> I do not believe any bugs are tagged with Bionic, but I could be wrong. IIRC, only certain people could do it.
<valorie> but we've go the new plasma in the archive so my heart is light
<mparillo> Beta is early March, correct?
<valorie> it drops the 8th
<valorie> so it will be testing from the 3rd on or so
<valorie> but dinner time now!
<mparillo> Maybe more of a question for acheronuk, but do you think we will still have Plasma .2 and no substantial upgrades to Apps.
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> I hope for .2 and hope for upgraded apps
<valorie> and a new falkon release!
<valorie> Any Day Now
<mparillo> That is why I was holding off on screen shots and updating theversion numbers in the descriptions. We already have Plasma .2. Santa's iron hand is back and shows it entirely landed.
<valorie> coolio
<mparillo> Did we decide to ship Falkon? 
<valorie> we're going to ship it if it is ready
<valorie> but not make it The Browser
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu Next is shipping it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> nauticalnexus was removed by: nauticalnexus
<valorie> it's gotta be released
<valorie> anyway, ciao
<mparillo> Hi Simon. Does Lubuntu Next allow for WEP passwords in its network manager.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mparillo, I'm not entirely sure if nm-tray does that.
<mparillo> It did not last time I tested it.
<wxl> i bet it does
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But WEP is insecure and you should upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe it's a sign XD
<mparillo> Funny story (maybe -offtopic), but I got a new router that supports a more secure protocol, but when I thought about chagnging maybe 20 devices, including a printer, where you use arrow keys to select the passwords, I said not thanks. In the suburbs I only see maybe three neighbor's wifi anyway, and none have a strong signal.
<mparillo> arrow keys to select the passwords, character by character!
<mparillo> In any case, I try to test Lubuntu Next at least once per twice-annual cycle.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK, cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #84: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #107: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #85: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #82: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #58: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #90: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #87: FAILURE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #91: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #84: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #85: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #81: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #86: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow, 18.04 is shaping up quite nicely well ahead of beta!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #84: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/84/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I agree :D
<valorie> upgrading my travel laptop next week as part of testing
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #52: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/52/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 4.15 kernel, libinput 1.10, plasma 5.12.2, fw 5.43, xorg 1.19.6
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not to forget.... apps 17.12.2
<valorie> yes
<valorie> are we up-to-date on appls that aren't part of kdeapps?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> vlc is v. 3.0 :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> which apps did you have in mind?
<valorie> not sure what's in and what's out
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> repos have wine-64 dev v. 3.3
<valorie> vlc isn't a KDE application at all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But we have it by default...
<valorie> buddies, but not us
<valorie> yes
<valorie> how about sddm?
<valorie> isn't there a new version lately?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Funny enough, I'm working on that right now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that's why I put a smiley face.
<valorie> coolio
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We have 0.14 in Ubuntu, 0.15 in Debian, and I'm working on 0.17 now for both.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sddm is still 0.14...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^what simon said
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you think you will have 0.17 ready before beta?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #75: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #88: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #31: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you dl sddm straight from github to start the packaging (https://github.com/sddm/sddm/) ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Oh yeah, should be no issue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, No, I use the existing package, bump the changelog, use uscan to grab the new tar from GitHub, then try to run it through sbuild and tackle issues from there.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> i.e. sometimes quilt patches need updating
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sometimes Lintian starts whining
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> makes sense.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sddm has a lintian dep?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> All packages are ran through Lintian
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lintian is not something to depend on, really
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, OK.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's a tool to check your package
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I knew "dep" was the wrong word, but I thought Lintian was the language checker portion of packaging tools.... googling....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lintian.debian.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, lintian does many things....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yep, that's zactly where good took me...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> google
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #85: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #78: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #57: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #84: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #66: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> new pulseaudio (v 1.11) fixes the audio auto switch crash (as promised in the bug report last fall).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As far as I can tell, this release has very few papercuts.  In fact, I can't think of any for the Xorg side.
<valorie> do we have this in a PPA somewhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On the wayland side.... that's another (longer) story, but it is  nearly usable. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ppa?
<valorie> so it could be easily tested
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #85: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/85/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sorry, I don't understand what needs tested.
<valorie> the new pulseaudio
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sddm ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 18.04 has pa v  1.11 already in the repos.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right
<valorie> ah, OK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> All of what he's saying valorie is already there :)
<valorie> cool, I didn't understand that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That's the excitement, all of this stable stuff is landing before beta!
<valorie> that is indeed different from the past
<valorie> at least since I've been involved
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #67: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/67/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have been using *buntu since 7.10 and this is release is incredibly awesome--the best by far.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #24: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #79: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #58: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #85: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #92: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/92/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> is krunner K-runner or crun-ner?
<valorie> I say k runner in my head
<valorie> but my fingers say alt space
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> same I've always said k runner but never bothred to ask before lol
<valorie> otoh I say koo buntu
<valorie> while some say K ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @DarinMiller, I agree this is great thus far. I am so excited to see I have actually contributed to a distro release. . . weird I havent done that before for Kubuntu
<valorie> it's great to have you on the team, @MichaelTun
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @valorie, it should be koo-boon-too, just makes sense. Xubuntu and Lubuntu are done the same way
<valorie> agreed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, You also say Daybian so idk ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, fair enough lol
<valorie> I say deb ian
<valorie> 'cause it was deb and ian
<valorie> RIP Ian
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> deb-ian and debian sound so similar that even if said with a slight pause it still works
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> and yea rip ian
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Nonono … You say DAY bien … Emphasis on the A in the middle :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> and you say?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> RIP Ian
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> dehb
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Dehb ee an
<valorie> well, that's how Deb is said
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> short sound e
<valorie> fight!
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I am confused do you say dayborah?
<valorie> nope
<valorie> lo;
<valorie> l
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #60: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/60/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> can IRC get voice clips?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #133: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/133/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Voice, 2s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qbiAtwnE/file_4872.oga
<valorie> not directly
<valorie> but via matrix or telegram, yeah
<valorie> worked
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Voice, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NFtvPFRg/file_4873.oga
<valorie> that's how I saw it too, at least in my imagination....
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Voice, 4s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eATzN2ej/file_4874.oga
<valorie> same, but not with the accent!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> The accent might be weird from me as well :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> the KDE documentation is so weird sometimes, for example:
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> KWin (pronounced "kwin" in one word)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> that is not helpful because k-win or qwin are both 1 word.
<valorie> yup -- I say quin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whaaat
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I say Kay Win
<valorie> it is KDE's windowing system
<valorie> so you are probably more correct on that
<ahoneybun> xD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #61: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #78: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I say k-win but I think Riddell says quin but I might be imagining that
<valorie> Martin says quin
<valorie> and since he's the maintainer, I just copied him
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> martin was the original dev right? I suppose that answers it then
<valorie> not sure if he was the original maintainer or not, but I met him a loooong time ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #134: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/134/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> oh ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #79: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #62: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/62/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Kdenlive announced a Cafe . . . a few hours before doing it. That marketing is so stellar
<Perigee> Hah I noticed that too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #63: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #71: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #139: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #133: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #51: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #41: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #249: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #72: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #109: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #56: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #77: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham @MichaelTun https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?id=b2588104cc562a0500b32c186aa11a6b8affddc4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #83: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #68: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #78: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #92: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #93: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2078: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2078/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2078: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2078/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2078: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2078/
<gpunk> plasma is very slow since this morning update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #57: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #91: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #93: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #94: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/94/
<acheronuk> yofel: linode seems to be the main culprit for failing on adding the PPA. racy condition as it is just very fast?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #223: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #345: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #229: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/158/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FcfcNTqJ/file_4889.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #346: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2079: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2079/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2079: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2079/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2079: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2079/
<yofel> hm maybe... but speed wise I would assume that master would also fail on occasion
<yofel> I'll look into it later
<acheronuk> I was slightly clutching at straws there
<acheronuk> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Neon has added Qt 5.10
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Yes
<blaze> aaand… guess what, it's bad
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Are these Phonon releases something we should pick up?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Possibly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Nice. Looks like building against the new mesa and/or libglvnd in proposed has screwed our desktop opengl rendering
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> now we default to llvmpipe on intel
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ick
<mamarley> acheronuk: I don't think that is happening on my system.  How are you checking?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if you purge libglvnd0 and libegl you get full opengl back
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @mamarley, Live system on kabylake
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> renders only with llvmpipe
<blaze> glxinfo | grep renderer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> remove those and you get it back (losing kinfocentre which oddly now depends on them)
<mamarley> I see "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2)" in glxinfo on this bionic-proposed system.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mamarly it could well be -release only, caused by building against proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> blaze. yep, that is how I checked.
<mamarley> Ah, yes, that sounds correct.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also have several reports from users of bionic of the same.
<mamarley> It is probably worth reporting in #ubuntu-x.
<acheronuk> just doing
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #478: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #479: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/63/
<yofel> [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'S.gpg-agent.ssh'
<yofel> kind of good thing: I can reproduce it. bad thing: that error really doesn't tell much about that's wrong -_-
<yofel> hm, could also be LXC interfering..
 * yofel wonders why apt is doing everything in /tmp these days
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/1.10.4-1ubuntu2
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> c'est magnifique
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lets hope it really works!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> seriously
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll be able to test sometime this weekend, if nobody beats me to it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> with default settings, it only manifests in the live session, not during an actual install
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can try on the latop I just borrowed to test that opengl issue as well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I had the bug on today's iso, so that is a good comparison :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> So this isn't limited to Kubuntu, but it's a major papercut: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1639863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1639863 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox and Thunderbird don't appear in the (new) appstream metadata" [Undecided,In progress]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> because of this, Firefox and Thunderbird don't show up in KDE Discover
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wow. that sat dorment for a bit!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, sadly
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Triaged]
<acheronuk> I REALLY want to get that sorted!
<valorie> props to you two for getting this stuff DONE
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> While we're at it, if you open Discover on Kubuntu (any version), you'll notice that the app icons are all ugly and pixellated. This is apparently a packaging issue, but in Neon, they're crisp and sharp. I don't know what Neon is doing differently, but we might want to copy it, if possible. Might wanna ask Jonathan Riddell or Harald Sitter?
<valorie> they are indeed pixely
<valorie> in artful
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, hideous
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's a really poor user experience, but apparently it's possible to somehow change because every single icon in KDE Neon is pretty, and that's based on 16.04 and I'm pretty sure they didn't re-package *everything*
<yofel> hm, this really seems to be a race condition of some sort
<yofel> software-properties creates a keyring in a temporary folder, gnupg launches an agent to manage it, software-properties tries to delete the folder to clean up after itself... and fails, leaving a random set of files behind, e.g. the dirmngr socket etc.
<valorie> any ideas about those icons acheronuk, simon, or yofel
<valorie> nate -- they literally DO repackage everything, even if they use our packaging
<valorie> all built by machine, basically
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oh hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> for example see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370350
<ubottu> KDE bug 370350 in discover "Pixelated sometimes outdated icons for apps" [Wishlist,Resolved: downstream]
<valorie> but somehow we are using the small icon and blowing them up or something instead of using the bigger version?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388253
<yofel> hm, could be that we don't ship the appropriate size by default? I don't think we split that these days, but we did in the past
<ubottu> KDE bug 388253 in discover "App icons affected by rendering bug in list views" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<yofel> I doubt that optipng would be messing with the quality..
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @valorie, Exactly, the Ubuntu packaging provides small icons, and in Discover we display them larger then that, so they get blown up and pixellated
<valorie> sounds like a packaging bug then
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, but for every single package
<valorie> perhaps we're not pulling in the proper SVGs
<valorie> somewhere along the line
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it seems to be a systemic issue or a policy decision or something
<yofel> let me install discover......
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the Plasma 5.12 version is getting better, in case you hated it before
<yofel> yeah, I rage-uninstalled it some 2 years ago
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'm on a mission to make it not suck
<yofel> nate++
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> because having a good software center is really important
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> in one year, you will love it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hopefully by now, you at least no longer hate it, and are only merely annoyed by it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Check out https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/category/discover/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (just published this week's post)
<acheronuk> we inherited this from debian: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/tree/debian/extra/60plasma-discover?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive
<acheronuk> but it should be fetching hi and low res
<yofel> that looks right..
<acheronuk> though not sure ppa builds generate them
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hmm, I can confirm that they look bad even without using the Backports PPA
<yofel> the bug report has gedit as example, so I don't think the PPA matters here
<valorie> wow, the icons are so crisp and clear in your blogpost, nate
<valorie> now I really see what you mean
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, all my screenshots are from Neon
<valorie> getting this fixed for the LTS would be Good
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (I do my dev work in a Neon VM)
<yofel> ouch, this really looks horrible
<valorie> sitter, sgclark, Riddell -- any of you recall what you did differently for icons in neon than you used to do in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, and people blame Discover :(
<yofel> *headscratch*
<wxl> did they just suddenly go bad?
<valorie> to be fair, it was easy to blame discover for lots of things
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no, they've been bad for years apparently
<valorie> dunno how long they have been bad
<wxl> THAT's a problem.
<yofel> let's say there's a historic incentive for that
<valorie> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, Discover has been not-so-great for a long time
<wxl> wait, this is only in discover?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> But I'm really trying to turn the ship around
<wxl> (sorry didn't read all the backlog)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it doesn't show up in GNOME Software because they use smaller icons by default
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> they use 64x64 IIRC, which is considered the "small" size. We use 80x80 and bigger
<wxl> and these are the category icons, right? or all icons?
<yofel> hm, according to strace, discover isn't trying to open anything but the 64x64 img
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://i.imgur.com/3MHSrdD.png
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @wxl, the actual app icons
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Can we use the size provided by the package without upscaling it if it’s smaller than needed ?
<sgclark> valorie: I have no clue sorry :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Just center it on the rect
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, that is a VM seems to only be fetching the 64x64
<wxl> it looks like SOME of them are bad
<wxl> like Guake looks like garbage, but VirtualBox looks sharp
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @acheronuk, so there are higher-resolution icons that we're simply not fetching?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @wxl, Make sure Virtualbox is coming from Ubuntu packaging and not Flathub for example; all their icons are good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/dep11/
<wxl> fwiw i'm running this on trusty.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Hmm, feels like a packaging or config issue then. Again, Discover succeeds at fetching and displaying high-rec icons in all other distros that I've seen and used
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> It's good in Neon, Arch (and derivatives), Fedora, and openSUSE
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @wxl, Without the backports PPA, the version of discover you're using is hideously old then
<wxl> yeah, well, i never use discover anyways :)
<valorie> that was interesting -- tried to expand the panel way up to see how the icons scaled, and it froze the desktop
<valorie> had to restart
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 844x648) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GeKRZlVV/file_4905.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> is that other apt config file overriding discover's?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @acheronuk, that looks like it's a problem
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> where does that file live?
<valorie> thanks sgclark
<yofel>  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50appstream
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> does lower or higher number have priority? I forget!
<yofel> the discover config file should override that though
<yofel> I *think* lower, as in they're read in the file listing order
<yofel> erm, higher
<yofel> wait a moment
<yofel> deb::DEP-11-icons-hidpi is not 128, that's $(COMPONENT)/dep11/icons-64x64@2.tar
<yofel> 128 is deb::DEP-11-icons-large and deb::DEP-11-icons-large-hidpi
<yofel> hm, now apt is at least downloading the 128 images, but discover isn't actually loading them
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> If you discover any bugs with Discover 😜 let me know and I'll fix them
<acheronuk> yofel: oh, so that whole 60discover is the 64x ones, and 12 are turned off in 50appstream?
<yofel> right
<acheronuk> *128 are
<yofel> Get:33 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/universe DEP-11 128x128 Icons [19,2 MB]                                             
<yofel> but where did it actually put them.....
<acheronuk> duh, I misread that for a long time then
<yofel> I only realized that too when I wondered why 50 appstream had 4 config blocks and actually read them..
<yofel> well duh
<acheronuk>  /var/lib/app-info/icons/
<yofel> after enabling that you need to FORCE an appstream cache update for it to pick it up
<valorie> :(
<yofel> hey, my icons look pretty. Yay....
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> holy crap they're pretty now
<yofel> well. *some* of them
<yofel> like krita, digikam, kmymoney, gcompris are pretty. Kdenlive and ktorrent are ugly o.O
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that might be an issue with those individual packages
<yofel> true
<acheronuk> mine are all pretty as well!
<acheronuk> *mostly
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok, so this is fantastic. Is there a Discover bug here, or is it all Debian packaging?
<yofel> packaging
<yofel> well, appstream configuration really
<yofel> I guess debian decided that users don't need to waste network bandwidth on a bit prettier icons
<yofel> a bit annoying that there's no way to make that decision based on connection type
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> booooo
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this is 2018
<yofel> yeah, where many people use they notebooks over mobile connections with limited monthly bandwidth
<yofel> welcome in the 21st century
<yofel> *their
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> so what's the path forward here? Can we override it in Ubuntu or Kubuntu, or so we have to/should we go to Debian instead?
<yofel> we can override it if wanted. That config file is shipped by the discover package
<acheronuk> can't change the 50appstream I assume
<acheronuk> so we match the appstream one, but enable 128?
<acheronuk> if we want users to have these
<yofel> I enabled 128 in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/60plasma-discover, and that works for me
<yofel> just the auto-cache-refresh didn't work
<acheronuk> no? damn
<yofel> "AppStream cache update is not necessary." is what I got
<yofel> worked after --force
<yofel> sounds like some kind of appstream apt integration bug to me
<yofel> where's matthias when you need him..
<yofel> hm, missed him by half an hour
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> looks like Discover doesn't actually ship that file, or at least I can't find it in our repo
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> maybe it's provided by Debian or Ubuntu packagers?
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> $ dpkg -S /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/60plasma-discover 
<yofel> plasma-discover: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/60plasma-discover
<acheronuk> it's debian
<yofel> well yes, it's part of the packaging
<acheronuk> was added by debian
<yofel> not the upstream source
<acheronuk> in debian/extras/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, looks like we need Matthias then
<yofel> anyway, this works for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T3mzCnXvg3/
<yofel> and should do the jobs for fresh installs at least
<yofel> or whenever appstream decides to refresh the cache itself
<acheronuk> that is 90% better than we had
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yep yep yep
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thanks so much guys for this investigation
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if anyone here is familiar with the Debian bug tracker, could you file a bug? I've never been able to get their procrustean email-based bug tracker to actually work for me
<acheronuk> haha. 90% of the time the debian BTS eats my bug emails without trace!
<yofel> 90% of the time their bts just annoys me and I stop bothering. Guess it works as intended
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I cannot imagine how that project manages with such a crude tool
<yofel> well, they don't need a spam filter by requring people to actually know what they're doing. And as long as you can use email it works rather well
<acheronuk> I think it perfectly matches the prevailing attitude there
<yofel> and heck, they use emails for internal server communication. So it does feel very like debian
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> can anyone provide a link to a web page that shows the file in the debian packaging repo?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/kde/plasma-discover/blob/master/debian/extra/60plasma-discover
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> lurvley, thank you!
<acheronuk> so shall I change that? or we want to do some more tests first?
<yofel> I guess people can live with some 20MB more for a package cache refresh, so I'll +1 it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> wow, @ximion just fixed it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/kde/plasma-discover/commit/ead46cbea3335f9eaeb37302cdfa2020d3d00c32
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Thanks! Can we also get the -hidpi versions of them, too?
<IrcsomeBot> ximion was added by: nggraham
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> tired of playing telephone here :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh heyyyy
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<yofel> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so just icons-large not icons-large-hidpi?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, he is objecting to that
<ximion> ideally sync the whole package with Debian...
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we might have to do that ourselves if Debian doesn't want to make that change
<ximion> I just looked at it, and the Ubuntu version is quite different from what we have in Debian, even shipping differently named packages for backends
<yofel> what's the problem with hidpi?
<ximion> yofel: it gets downloaded unconditionally, and people complain hard about that
<IrcsomeBot> ximion was removed by: ximion
<yofel> hm, either we don't have those in ubuntu, or my apt config is just ignoring the hidpi setting
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> so uh, looks like it's gonna be up to us if we want Discover to show nice icons for people using HiDPI displays
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, it usually is us 🙄
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> This is why I'm here instead of Debian :p
<yofel> ximion: one more thing, shouldn't changing this trigger an appstream cache refresh? Here (0.11.8), it doesn't and I need --force for the icon size to get deployed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Things have different names, as debian is so late to the party and then decide to be the oddball
<ximion> Ubuntu has no HiDPI icons, as far as I know
<ximion> it's appstream-generator is too old or has this feature disabled
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right
<yofel> okay, so we can save us the trouble for that
<valorie> I have hidpi and I vote for having hidpi icons everywhere possible
<ximion> looking at the times, Debian was faster on updating this than Ubuntu, and blaming someone as oddball really doesn't help collaboration
<valorie> thanks for your help on this ximion
<valorie> I think we're frustrated that this bug crept in and kept things ugly for so long
<yofel> no, but merging is so much effort that it doesn't make sense to do this all the time. And debian deciding how to name things whenever they want doesn't help.
<yofel> but now I'm rambling agian. I'll shut up
<ximion> valorie: for that you would first need to have hiDPI icon tarballs in Ubuntu, they don't exist there at all
<valorie> ximion: we've got an LTS looming, and want to polish it as much as possible
<yofel> but yes, thanks a lot for poking in and helping!
<ximion> valorie: ask Laney for an appstream-generator update, I would like that as well ;-)
<valorie> ximion: boo on that, but i've been living without it I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wee added the backend packages nearly a year ago. debian a month ago. I was refering to that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and I didn't mean to offend
<valorie> ximion: will do
<ximion> (it's difficult though, because I didn't have time to work on this for Ubuntu, and Laney might not have time either, especially since asgen will likely require a newer version of Ubuntu - more recent versions don't run on Xenial anymore)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> fwiw, it looks a million time better here already. so I count that a win
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thank you
<ximion> in any case, sorry that I can help more, I am in the middle of packing my stuff to leave for skiing tomorrow
<valorie> oooo, fun!
<yofel> enjoy the trip
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ximion: lucky you!
<valorie> do we have to ask Laney or can we just do this?
<valorie> tsimonq2: ^^^
<ximion> also, this is the perfect example of why centralizing this apt snippet in a package makes sense, I think I'll go ahead with that plan later (beginning of March), so no package falls out of sync
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> what
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thanks again for your help!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'm so happy we won't ship 18.04 with ugly icons
<valorie> read up a bit re  appstream-generator update
<valorie> oooo, snowing here again
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, that is ubuntu
<ximion> valorie: ask Laney, unless you want to do really dirty things like injecting data (eww!)
<ximion> yofel: thanks! Btw, I haven't seen you a loong time! Nice to know you're still there :-)
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> valorie: name of the source package?
<yofel> yeah, being just fed up with IRC for a couple months didn't really work out. So I'm back for the time being ^^
<acheronuk> we are very pleased you are back as much as you are now
<ximion> valorie: asgen is a server-side service running somewhere at Canonical infrastructure. The package for the service itself in Bionic is fully up2date
<valorie> !info  appstream-generator
<ubottu> appstream-generator (source: appstream-generator): Generator for AppStream metadata. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-2build1 (bionic), package size 447 kB, installed size 2130 kB
<valorie> tsimonq2: ^^^
<valorie> needs updating
<valorie> yofel: recently I decided to just set myself away when I was tired of reading IRC, and it makes a big difference
<tsimonq2> valorie: That's in-sync with Debian.
<valorie> ximion: ^^^
<yofel> I just don't open IRC at all. Which is why I'm not reachable at all then. Not quite sure yet whether I want Telegram back..
<ximion> [00:30] <ximion> valorie: asgen is a server-side service running somewhere at Canonical infrastructure. The package for the service itself in Bionic is fully up2date
<tsimonq2> The *only* difference is that it was no-change rebuilt for a transition.
<yofel> btw. what's the intended release date for 16.04.04? The schedule says 15th, but I'm seeing images popping up?
<valorie> Monday I think
<ximion> the package doesn't need updating in Bionic, but the service needs updating at Canonical
<tsimonq2> yofel: March 1st
<yofel> thanks
<valorie> ah, thanks for the enlightenment
<tsimonq2> ximion: Mind emailing rt@ubuntu.com with that, or telling me what to write?
<valorie> so that's why Laney needs pinging then
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk tritemio is about to be fully restored, it has been building everything for a while
<ximion> I can only email stuff in after a week - I won't touch a computer the next week, if I am lucky :P
<ximion> the problem with updating asgen is that newer versions require a newer GLib that's not available on Xenial, which is what's running on the server composing the data
<ximion> as far as I know
<tsimonq2> OK
<ximion> btw, the service in question produces this: http://appstream.ubuntu.com/
<ximion> (additional to the actual data, that is part of archive.ubuntu.com)
<valorie> appstream becomes more and more important
<valorie> @Santa that's good news
<valorie> without good appstream info we don't get up-to-date info and images for apps
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ...and then people blame Discover for it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, great. with tests?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> ximion: So wait, discover pulls from appstream.ubuntu.com?
<ximion> nope, from archive.ubuntu.com
<acheronuk> no
<ximion> and Discover doesn't pull anything, APT does
<tsimonq2> I'm confused then, what's the problem?
<ximion> AppStream data is part of the archive metadata, just like Packages and Sources and Contents files
<ximion> that apparently people want hidpi icons, which the older version of asgen that Ubuntu uses to generate the data doesn't support
<acheronuk> but an external service has to make it?
<acheronuk> and not the normal LP builders
<tsimonq2> Maybe it's part of the archive tooling itself?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: look at neon CI. It has it's own appstream jobs
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, Yep http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Right, but we don't share archive tooling with them
<acheronuk> which is one reason why they have had better data than us for the things they do generate for
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: but the idea is the same
<valorie> and prettier icons!
<ximion> a server running asgen downloads data from the internet, which builders can not. It also does some operations like rendering SVGs and scaling images from 3rd-party sources, which are potentially a security risk and therefore are usually isolated on a separate machine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> \o/
 * ximion now really needs to get to packing his luggage
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> uploaded that small change anyway for now. lets see how that changes real installs :)
<valorie> have a great week ximion
<valorie> thanks again for the information and collaboration
<ximion> :-)
<valorie> tsimonq2: are you writing that email or talking to Laney about this issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> so do we need to do anything to pick up that change that ximion just made?
<tsimonq2> valorie: I'm waiting on ximion ;)
<valorie> that is the easiest but it would be good to get this done before the LTS
<valorie> if possible
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, To 60discover?
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-24
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is alreay done and building
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or do you mean pick up in another way?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> e.g. force a cache refresh still?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/155/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oh great, that was what I was looking for, thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #363: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/363/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> building for bionic and backports
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> will copy the backports one to the landing repo
<valorie> weeeeeee
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> s/repo/ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> fantastic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #364: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/364/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> launchpad publisher seems to have left the building, so will have to copy that over in the morning. sigh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> heyo folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> so I got another suggestion that not sure if task or bug you decide … Why is System Settings not in alphabetical order? I understand the categories need to be set for importants but the items in each category not being alphabetical is very annoying (once I noticed that, no idea how I never noticed that before)
<valorie> @MichaelTun -- please talk to the Plasma devels about that and see what they think
<valorie> we really don't want to patch Plasma for stuff like this
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> understandable will do
<valorie> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the only way we could make it alphabetical is if we also removed all the categories (otherwise each individual section would be alphabetical, which would be just weird)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I think the better path forward here is colsolidating everything in System Settings so that you don't have to wade through so much stuff in the first place
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and in fact, that's on the docket for Plasma 5.13
<valorie> it's already better than it used to be
<valorie> simpler
<valorie> that said, I usually just ask krunner for what I want
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, each section being alphabetical would be good . . . the current way is "good luck finding anything". I have used Plasma for years and sometimes I still forget where things are. Making it even slightly easier would be a good thing
<valorie> or what someone in #kubuntu wants
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I use krunner too but I use System Settings to explain to people where things are because people ask me to
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> again, the win here is simplifying it, which we're doing
<valorie> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, simplify is great yes but resorting it would be a good stopgap until that happens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #205: FAILURE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #206: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #90: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/90/
<sheytan> Hi! How do i login into wayland session in 17.10?
<sheytan> there's no option to change this at login screen
<acheronuk> sheytan: install package plasma-workspace-wayland
<acheronuk> should then see a wayland session in sddm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2080: SUCCESS in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2080/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2080: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2080/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2080: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2080/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #85: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #86: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/86/
<mparillo> Is kio-gdrive packaged for BB? Or is it user error on my part? sudo apt update && sudo apt install -y kio-gdrive gives me an E: Unable to locate package kio-gdrive.
<acheronuk> mparillo: it just needs the packaging reviewed, then MOTUd
<mparillo> And Simon is a MoTU, but can he play both roles, or is there some kind of segregation of duties? In the meantime I suppose I will find a different way to upload screenshots from my work VM to the Beta1 Wiki Page.
<acheronuk> not really. I'll review and give to him, but he can do his own check if he feel that is needed
<acheronuk> mparillo: building now in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<mparillo> Wow, thank you. The Ubuntu wiki does much better with Google Chrome, which I would prefer not to install in that VM, because I wanted to have my VM looking very clean for the screenshots (similarly, I would not want to have a dropbox icon in the tray).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #317: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/105/
<blaze> acheronuk: please look https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391002
<ubottu> KDE bug 391002 in general "KPopupAccelManager::setMenuEntries() is unconditionally setting QAction::setIconText()" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #318: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/318/
<acheronuk> blaze: and? context?
<acheronuk> e.g. what is that breaking and where?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #147: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #88: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/88/
<blaze> acheronuk: I just hope that bionic will get the fix in time, not through backports
<acheronuk> blaze: what does it break?
<blaze> Qt API :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #186: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #84: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #89: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #148: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #187: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #85: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #319: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/106/
<Riddell> valorie: icons in discover are created by appstream and downloaded as part of the apt repo (they also look crap in neon dev editions where we don't do appstream), I think it's up to launchpad to do that in ubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #320: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/107/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> mparillo: can you please comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1751459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751459 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kio-grive" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> mparillo: since you have been actively testing
<acheronuk> valorie: same if you can? ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #90: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #149: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #188: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #86: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/86/
<mparillo> Thanks acheronuk. I commented immediately, will try to test a bit this weekend. Note that for me at least on another distro, the .png previews for gdrive do not work
<mparillo> In the meantime, I simply used the web ui to upload new images.
<mparillo> Now in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/Beta1/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> 'the dark side' lol
<mparillo> I am sure somebody will change it, but I could not resist.
 * acheronuk waves to DarinMiller 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham what release can you test this on? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/solid/commit/?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive&id=fffa069faba04909075c371a15e019143ea6e463
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #74: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #468: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #192: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #469: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #193: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #470: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2081: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2081/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2081: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2081/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I was never able to reproduce the problem with my own setup, actually. I just landed the patch on behalf of others (who could reproduce it)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> okaay
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> do we really need to add that now then I wonder?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> It'll be fixed in 5.44, so as long as we ship with that, I think we're good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2081: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2081/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It looks sane enough. Lets go with it in bionic, but look out for bug reports in case of unintended consequenses.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> roger that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #471: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/471/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'll not give that to backports until it has had some time with no issues
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #472: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #76: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #194: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/194/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> anyone on 18.04 want to try the latest version of MenuLibre? They claim to have added Plasma support but seems only available in Bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> https://bluesabre.org/2018/02/06/menulibre-2-1-5-released/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I just want to know if it works and does it allow to edit jumplists while in Plasma
<valorie> will do, acheronuk
 * acheronuk reads back as he forgot what he asked!
<acheronuk> ah. kio-gdrive. ace!
<acheronuk> valorie: ty :)
<valorie> working well for me
<acheronuk> :) anyone using, please comment on the bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> works like a charm for me too, forgot even when I had to use web interface
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :D
<mparillo> acheronuk: valorie and Lazy B...can you put Dolphin in preview mode, and look to see .png previews in your real folders? Then look at .pngs in you GDrive?
<valorie> I can open them in gwenview but there are no previews in gdrive
<mparillo> So same for you. I bet that means it is an upstream problem, but I could not find anything on BKO.
<valorie> not sure it's a bug -- perhaps it is something Google doesn't allow in their API?
<valorie> because once I open taht same folder on the web, the 'previews' are huge
<valorie> almost 2"x2"
<blaze> yeah, I fear that the only way to generate preview is to download the image into /tmp and then render preview from there
<valorie> I sort of doubt that is worth the cycles, but I guess if people want it, it *could* be done
<valorie> would be slow and energy consuming though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Andredelsa can we enlist your talent for 18.04?
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-25
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk have you been following Babe music player progress?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Sort of. The current release has broken appdata
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Appstream data?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fails with invalid xml IIRC. Hence not in Neon release yet until that is fixed.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> But dev seems to only be working on the qml version now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> @ahoneybun, Sure 😊
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2082: SUCCESS in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2082/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2082: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2082/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2082: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2082/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2083: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2083/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2083: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2083/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2083: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2083/
<santa_> ugh, LP publisher is being very slow today
<acheronuk> It's been very slow on and off since friday
<blaze> true
 * blaze kicks lp publisher
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Andredelsa, \o/
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/tritemio-buildds/+packages
<santa_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8
<santa_> waiting, waiting...
<acheronuk> O_o
<santa_> FINALLY
<santa_> and now the same for the "official" PPA I presume XD
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~tritemio-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/buildd/+packages
 * acheronuk yawns
 * acheronuk kicks LP publisher with steel toecaps
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> steel toes?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<santa_> since I'm still waiting ... 
<santa_> acheronuk: don't get offended by the question please :P but ... are you familiar with SQL?
<acheronuk> santa_: not overly. I know what it is, and have done a few hackish things with the data, and done some forum admin where I've had to run scripts on it
<acheronuk> but not much in depth
<santa_> so I presume you know how to do a simple select and or a simple delete, is that correct?
<acheronuk> probably not without looking it up!
<santa_> don't worry, that's more than enough to understand the setup guide once it's finished
<acheronuk> \o/ published!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> published?  You wrote a book?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> launchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what did you have brewing on lp that finally published?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a tweak to kubuntu settings. works locally, but want to use KCI to roll in into an iso, so I can check it's sane on a real one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but it needed to publish in th CI ppa first
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ah, very good.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #4: SUCCESS in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/4/
<valorie> santa_: the Black Keys! \o/
<valorie> acheronuk: glad lp finally woke up from the winter nap
<santa_> valorie: :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> What's the history behind our use of `apt-xapian-index` in Kubuntu? I just saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1735084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1735084 in muon (Ubuntu) "Please don't use apt-xapian-index" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> is this a legit issue?
<valorie> I've never heard of this, or experienced it myself, nate
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Never been an issue for me
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thanks folks
<valorie> pkcon get-details apt-xapian-index 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It's also required for kubuntu-driver-manager to work out of the box
<valorie> gives a lot of info
<valorie> liking pkcon more every time I use it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> a commenter on my blog said that regular Ubuntu doesn't use it anymore, only Kubuntu does
<valorie> I do think xapian is dying out
<valorie> but afaik we still need it
<valorie> dunno what ubuntu-driver-manager uses instead
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #282: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #25: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #119: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #23: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #231: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #133: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #275: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #33: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2792: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2792/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2792: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2792/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2792: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2792/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> Apps 18.12.2 (presumably except for the dreaded PIM) landing in DD?
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep
<acheronuk> landed in fact
<mparillo> Kate, Konsole, Dolphin, ksysguard, and System Settings all seem OK at first glance. 
<mparillo> P.S. about 12 hours ago, I updated https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ to point to the 18.04.2. Keep alert to breakage reports in case I made a mistake.
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks. completely forgot about that!
<mparillo> My pleasure. I do not think I have edited that page since somebody put those fancy buttons, so I am just a bit wary. I think I tested all my changes, but I always worry about unintended consequences. You know, fix one bug, create two new ones ...
<BluesKaj> wish they'd fix the socks5 proxy option in Konversation
<BluesKaj> checking the logs for connection errors is hopeless, there aren't any
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2793: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2793: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2793: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #234: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #207: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/33/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> PIM before the freeze probably won't happen. FFE boots at the ready
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> So what is required to tame the PIM tiger?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, *ten-headed hydra that shoots fire
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I am still fuzzy as to why kubuntu is not able to directly piggy back off of Neon's packaging.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Is it due to upstream repo conflicts with qt and othe lib versions?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Neon doesn't have symbols files or care about PIM braking ABI
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Debian and our archive admins/release team do
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> How do they get away with no symbol files?  I thought sym files were a necessary part of the package.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> They are completely optional in a strict sense
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but sorta extected in debian/Ubuntu for library packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> We also merge from debian, and they have been slow getting PIM finished for buster
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> oh yeah, I forgot about that.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #108: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #156: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #139: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #157: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/157/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #135: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #189: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #104: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #87: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #80: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #169: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #195: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/195/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk  : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nHkfbk7RyC/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> should i force install the package ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/153/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> ping @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> or anyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #164: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/164/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Ello ...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> tried —force-depends
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> not working
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> grab the .deb and do: … 'dpkp -i —force-all' on it
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> my bad .. forgot about -all  .. sorry & thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2794: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2794: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2794: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2794/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #229 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluedevil build #1180: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluedevil/1180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #229: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #137: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #142: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #29: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #270: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #110: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #33: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #216: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #261: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #90: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #139: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #131: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #214: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #250: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #115: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #123: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #202: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #30: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #25: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #17: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #29: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #142: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #226: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #127: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #238: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #30: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #32: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #280: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #220: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #39: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #157: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #86: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #33: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #140: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #157: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #325: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #221: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #190: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #180: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #249: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #206: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #194: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #156: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #361: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #277: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #326: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #313: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #301: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #324: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #327: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2795: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2795: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2795: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #325: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #314: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/36/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.15.1 building in disco proposed and in PPAs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #230 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #230: ABORTED in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/45/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rikmills/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.15.1_disco_proposed_migration.pdf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #327: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/327/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Awesome!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #328: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/38/
<valorie> nice to see all that green, acheronuk
<valorie> kudos to you for all your hard work
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> What's the link to the status pages? I thought they were abandoned.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-20
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, I've just generated them locally when needed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 5.15.1 for cosmic is now in backports-landing PPA. if no screams of breakage, I'll kopy to backports in morning my time
<mparillo> My last update was 30 days ago, so while not exactly abandoned, certainly not current enough to be relied upon: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 18.10 landing updated to 5.15.1 without issue.  On Disco, 5.15.1 is trickling in.  Running fine with 5.15.0/5.15.1 mix.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Kopying Plasma 5.15.1 and Frameworks 5.54 to backports PPA
<valorie> woooooooo
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Doing a quick news post now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2796: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2796/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2796: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2796/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2796: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2796/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1098158487220162561
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2797: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2797/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2797: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2797/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2797: SUCCESS in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2797/
<mparillo> plasmashell -v returns 5.15.1 on DD! Thanks acheronuk. No immediate symptoms.
<valorie> yep, same here, mparillo
<valorie> all working fine in cosmic
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2798: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2798/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2798: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2798/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2798: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2798/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> Kubuntu 18.04 video I made has now become my most viewed on my channel! 😎👍 … Over 213,000 views!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Well done @MichaelTunnell we really appreciate your efforts, thank you 😁
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iUPOcr0w/file_13479.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/c7X94zAz/file_13480.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell I can't possibly thank you enough for doing that. Its great that it worked so well and helped you back.
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, :D this is why I like helping Kubuntu, collaboration is great but mutually beneficial collaboration is best. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OURmelT0/file_13483.webp
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> (Sticker, 382x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eDtQeqQw/file_13484.webp
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> thanks for good work !
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2799: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2799: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2799: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2799/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Q8H31Vf2/file_13496.webp
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-22
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.6] (20190222) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.6] (20190222) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2800: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2800: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2800: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2800/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2801: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2801: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2801: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2801/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> is it possible to have different shortcuts based on keyboard layout?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2802: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2802/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2802: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2802/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2802: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2802/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2803: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2803: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2803: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2803/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2804: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2804/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2804: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2804/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2804: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2804/
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2805: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2805: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2805: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2805/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-17
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-18
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RikMills> Plasma 5.18.1 landing in focal -proposed
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-19
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, updated .. so far so good
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1230090193501401093
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<valorie> upgrading rn, @RikMills
<valorie> thanks for that!
<mparillo> 5.18.1 packages are also landing in FF; not certain if they are all there, but no problems so far.
<RikMills> mparillo: not all in release yet, as arm64 tests are HUGELY backlogged
<mparillo> https://i.chzbgr.com/full/6576397568/hF9D87CC6/i-dont-always-test-my-code-but-when-i-do-i-do-it-in-production
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-20
<RikMills> mparillo: ha, the tests were bound to pass. they unfortunately can't be avoided
<RikMills> rest of plasma should be landing in -release v soon
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<RikMills> nice. we have clementine 1.4 RC1 in focal
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-21
<Tuxist> pipewire 0.3 is released so now my software audioswitch is ready for enduser testing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: you can now easily test pipewire and switch back if not works i have created a tool called audioswitch
<BluesKaj> hi Tuxist, on 20.04?
<BluesKaj> I didn't have have much luck the last time I tried pipewire, it wouldn't launch
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: yes for focal
<Tuxist> https://tuxist.de/files/audioswitch.png
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-22
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> <tag> everyone.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Has anyone tried Tuxist audioswitch? If so, where is it? I looked on github but have yet to find it...
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-23
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> what is the interest of using Event Calendar for the date instead of the default plasma calendar/time widget on Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, It can break and cause plasma startup to segfault when some system libs get updated, so really not keen.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fern used it for a while, and had to drop it for exactly that reason.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> totally understandable!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> thank you for the info @RikMills  :D
